#xubuntu 2007-10-29
<mikubuntu> anybody know why i might be having problems with brasero cd burner, and also gnomebaker?  are there any known issues possibly associated with updates?
<homebrewcider> anyone know of a bigger compatability list than the one at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<mindframe-> mikubuntu, try k3b
<Mark76> Is it worth having more than one Linux on a desktop?
<mikubuntu> mindframe-: ok, did you have a similar prob?
<mikubuntu> i know i burned things couple of weeks ago no prob, only thing i can think is updates somehow screwed up brasero
<mikubuntu> i go look for k3b, is it in the standard packages?
<TheSheep> Mark76: depends on what you do
<Mark76> Not a lot
<TheSheep> Mark76: My friends keeps every single linux distro he finds on his hdd
<mikubuntu> not in appfinder
<TheSheep> Mark76: he's a distro developer himself and he wants to keep in touch with what others do
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: it's there, just use synaptic
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: it's a KDE app
<mikubuntu> ok, thx
<Mark76> Are there enough differences between distros to justify it in my case?
<TheSheep> Mark76: I sometimes keep archlinux or debian on a second partition, to play with them
<TheSheep> Mark76: I don't know "your case"
<Mark76> I'm just a casual user.
<TheSheep> then I guess not
<Mark76> Fair enough
<TheSheep> unless there is a distro that has something special that interests you
<mindframe-> mikubuntu, no i've just always used k3b and never had problems
<Mark76> I can't think of any
<TheSheep> Mark76: it used to be like that with compiz
<TheSheep> Mark76: it may be like that now ith KDE 4
<mikubuntu> i never had problems b4 either, using a iomega external burner and it always worked fine
<Mark76> Ah right
<Mark76> I'll cross the KDE4 bridge when it comes to me
<Mark76> I'll certainly add Kubuntu to my options once it's in the official repositories
<Mark76> KDE4, that is
<Mark76> Not much point whilst they're still on 3.5.  I've seen it
<Mark76> Right
<Mark76> Bed time!
<Mark76> No staying up till 5am for me tongiht
<Mark76> Night Sheep
<TheSheep> good night
<DaBeowulf> Oh damn, Teledat 220 and Ubuntu (even Linux for that matter) doesn't turn up much in google.. I hope I'll get it to work.
<DaBeowulf> Do you think a Compex Ethernet card (RL2000) might do as a replacement?
<mikubuntu> TheSheep: i wonder what the prob is... installed k3b and it's not detecting my external burner either..
<mikubuntu> TheSheep: could this be related to some kind of kernel update?
<DaBeowulf> I'd have that to spare for her.
<mikubuntu> if it was a problem related to a kernel update, is it possible for me to get the old version back?
<mikubuntu> i'm lost without a burner...
<DaBeowulf> What do you burn mostly?
<DaBeowulf> Does wodim still work?
<DaBeowulf> @mikubuntu
<mikubuntu> dabeowulf: mostly distro iso's
<DaBeowulf> Try wodim then. :)
<DaBeowulf> wodim blablabla.iso
<mikubuntu> what is wodim?
<DaBeowulf> 'man wodim' in the terminal ;)
<DaBeowulf> !wodim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wodim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mikubuntu> DaBeowulf: ummmm, i looked at the 'man wodim', omg, lot of info .. so do i understand that wodim is 'better' at detecting ext devices?
<DaBeowulf> Your burner is an external one?
<mikubuntu> yes, iomega.  was working last week or so.  is only about two months old, so i don't think it's wore out.
<DaBeowulf> If it doesn't autodetect it when you issue the 'wodim blablabla.iso' command you can try and look in /dev/ for a 'cdrwX' link like cdrw1 or maybe just cdrw and add 'dev=cdrwX' to the command
<mikubuntu> i'm not understanding about the 'wodim blablabla.iso' command?
<mikubuntu> do you mean wodim only operates from a terminal?
<mikubuntu> if so, it might be 'over my head'
<DaBeowulf> 'sudo wodim blabla.iso dev=/dev/...' <- like that actually; yes it does
<mikubuntu> back to my other question, then, if this is an update to the kernel that has caused the problem, is there a way for me to go back to the older kernel version?
<DaBeowulf> ^ like that when you're in the directory where the ISO is lying
<mikubuntu> i don't know why it 'just stopped working'
<DaBeowulf> I bet 100 bucks.
 * mikubuntu is waiting with bait breath for the wager
<jjmiv> evening
<DaBeowulf> If there's none other there's always reinstall the OS. :P
<mikubuntu> evening in some places
<jjmiv> yup
<jjmiv> actually..i've reinstalled xubuntu twice and it won't load into the operating system...
<jjmiv> it boots into recovery mode, but i'm not sure where to go from there in order to 'recover' the first boot option
<mikubuntu> omg, maybe i'll go reinstall, then
<jjmiv> yeah, when i select the first boot option after install....nothin' happens..ha
<jjmiv> any suggestions?
<mikubuntu> DaBeowulf: i swear, something is rotten in denmark.  now not even detecting the 'internal' cdrom on my laptop.  can't even reinstall os cause it won't boot from the drive.  what could be up with this...
<DaBeowulf> Erm, the BIOS is set to boo from the CD, though?
<DaBeowulf> *boot
<AlanBShepard70> Can anyone tell me how to find the drive letter of a USB flash drive? I can't find a reference to it anywhere. In Ubuntu I can but not in xubuntu
<AlanBShepard70> by drive letter I mean path.... It's /media/sd??? something right?
<tonyyarusso> AlanBShepard70: It will likely mount as /media/$LABEL, if it has one.  The device is /dev/sd??
<jjmiv> ah, i think i might just have to reconfigure xserver
<jjmiv> hm
<keb> anyone know how to get rid of the annoying DHCPDISCOVER messages in the logs
<keb> my system us trying to find an ip for eth1 but i unplugged that usb ethernet device days ago
<keb> *is
<AlanBShepard70> tonyyarusso: thanks but someone in the ubuntu-offtopic channel helped me figure it out.
<tonyyarusso> AlanBShepard70: cool
<SteamMachine> Hi. I'm considering switching to xubuntu from ubuntu - but I was wondering about the difference in speed (ie, is it worth it?)
<[chr0n0s]> can anyone help using AWN with xfce (without compiz)
<ablomen> [chr0n0s], awn depends on compiz
<ablomen> so youll have to install compiz and run it before you can use awn
<[chr0n0s]> ablomen, xfwm4 includes its own compositing manager, which takes advantage of the new X.org's server extensions. The compositor is like a WM on its own, it manages a stack of all windows, monitor all kinds on X event and reacts accordingly. Having the compositing manager embedded in the window manager also helps keeping the various visual effects in sync with window events. If you want to use the compositor, you have to build xfwm4 using the --enable-
<[chr0n0s]> compositor configure option. In any case, you can disable the compositor on xfwm4 startup using the '--compositor=off' argument.
<ablomen> i know it has a compositing manager, but afaik awn cant use it
<qwerkus> Hello: still nothing new about a way to fix the broken frambuffer console under Gutsy ?
<tonyyarusso> qwerkus: nope :(
<qwerkus> mist
<qwerkus> will try again next week ...
<MatBoy> ablomen, awn is not nice ;)
<MatBoy> mhh, the krdc full screen issue is not solved yet
<MatBoy> should it be a krdc or a xfce problem ?
<Mark76> Has anyone seen this? http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/45837-1.jpg
<totalwormface> i didn't
<Mark76> Looks good, eh?
<totalwormface> it's everything i wanted to kick out of my theme, i like square :P
<totalwormface> but it looks good :D
<Mark76> It does
<totalwormface> i wish i did
<totalwormface> time to wash my face
<Mark76> You know when you want to add a submenu launcher to the panel, where do you find the cmds?
<Mark76> I've looked in usr/bin and they aren't there
<Mark76> Anyone?
<Mark76> :(
<Pumpernickel> If the command you're looking for isn't in /usr/bin, then it's somewhere else.
<Pumpernickel> Not everything is lumped together in /usr/bin.
<Mark76> I figured that
<Mark76> I just can't work out where else
<TheSheep> Mark76: what command?
<Mark76> I want to add some sub menus to the panel
<Mark76> Network and games to start with
<TheSheep> Mark76: well, just create multiple entries in th launcher
<Mark76> You can't add entire sub menus?
<TheSheep> Mark76: no, use the 'xfce menu' plugin for that
<TheSheep> Mark76: with a different menu file than the system menu
<Mark76> xfce menu plugin?
<TheSheep> Mark76: at the bottom of panel plugins list
<Mark76> Ah
<Mark76> I've not been down that far before
<TheSheep> _^_
<Mark76> Hmm. I still have to edit it
<TheSheep> but you don't need the system menu this time
<Mark76> Okay, so I want the network menu to pop up.  Do I just replace menu.xml with network.xml?
<TheSheep> no, I'm afraid you'd have to recreate it
<Mark76> :(
<Mark76> There's no option to add help to the panel?
<Mark76> That's a bit of an oversight
<TheSheep> Mark76: you mean like clippy?
<Mark76> NO, I mean like HELP"
<TheSheep> we could have a desktop background with a nice and friendly "Don't panic!" :)
<Mark76> I'm surprised there isn't already
<Mark76> We need more Sci fi themed wallpapers
<keb> make some :D
<TheSheep> Mark76: and there *is* help in the menu by default
<TheSheep> Mark76: and it shows when you press F1
<Mark76> I found a way to edit the sub menus
<Mark76> Make sure main menu is in settings
<Mark76> I'll leave the wallpaper making to the pros, Keb
<keb> some of the best wallpapers are amateur
<octoberdan> When I start xfce, n+1 nm-applet instances start up. n equaling the number of instances last time I started up
<octoberdan> Currently 8...
<octoberdan> I isually just "killall nm-applet" and start a new one so there's only one
<octoberdan> Could that be related?
<Mark76> That happened to some one else
<octoberdan> Found the solution I think
<octoberdan> http://www.nabble.com/Multiple-Instances-of-nm-applet-t4114321.html
<octoberdan> Thank you. killing off the session files with only one instance of
<octoberdan> 'nm-applet --sm-disable &' running seems to have done the trick. I've
<octoberdan> rebooted her laptop a couple of times and there's only one icon displayed.
<octoberdan> oops
<Mark76> Isn't Yves a boys name?
<octoberdan> Not always
<Mark76> I see
<Mark76> How do you start the desktop cube going?
<octoberdan> I'm not a fan of that compiz 3d desktop crap, those are my cycles damn it!
<octoberdan> Oh, and I could never get it working :-(
<maxamillion> i don't care about the cpu or gpu usage ... if you have the power, might as well use it ... i just find compiz/beryl/fusion to be a step backwards in usability
<maxamillion> but that's just my opinion
<Mark76> Damn, my window manager isn't responding
<Mark76> Why isn't my Windows Manager responding? :-/
<nikolam> Hi
<Mark76> Hello
<nikolam> Did anyone tryed to install u/k/xubuntu inside Qemu ?
<Mark76> Why? Should we want to?
<nikolam> When I try to install inside wemu, there is error in recognising CD drive (even it boot from virtual cd in wemu?
<nikolam> To test.
<Mark76> What is it?
<nikolam> To make virtual server, whatever
<nikolam> It is Virtualisation software You can install many OS-es unaware they are running inside virtual machine, up to near rel speed
<Mark76> Ah
<Mark76> Sounds cool
<nikolam> Vmware, qemu, xen
<Mark76> Coes it have any practical applications in a desktop environment?
<nikolam> qemu can even emulate other architectires (risc, power pc etc)
<Mark76> Does
<nikolam> Yes, I can Run 5-6  VM oses : XP, Windows, bsd, multiple linuxes and make network of them hhe
<nikolam> I personally want to make VM inside my machine to act like firewall and proxy for my dsl line
<nikolam> Ad every connection goes to Vm from machine and to the world.
<nikolam> if you have large amount of RAM and multi core cpu, you can make a whole datacenter inside one machine :)
<Mark76> Sorry about that
<Mark76> What were you saying Nikolam?
<nikolam> I personally want to make VM inside my machine to act like firewall and proxy for my dsl line
<nikolam>  Ad every connection goes to Vm from machine and to the world.
<nikolam>  if you have large amount of RAM and multi core cpu, you can make a whole datacenter inside one machine :)
<nikolam> and it is great for testing and using software for windblows, per instance
<nikolam> I were using vmware on xp for linux , Now I Use linux and I will use xp inside Vm :)
<Mark76> That sounds interesting
<Mark76> I have a friend I'm trying to cajole into going Linux, but she can't play her games on it
<nikolam> One can try using CEDEGA on linux
<Mark76> That costs money, doesn't it?
<nikolam> It is extended version of wine
<nikolam> Yes
<nikolam> You can hack it
<Mark76> She already has XP installed
<nikolam> But I think it is worth to pay for it
<nikolam> Depends if you are paying for games or not
<nikolam> xp is for games, anyway :)
<Mark76> She has about 2 gigs left on her hard drive
<nikolam> I would like to make people using windblows to actually PAY for all software they are using..  They would be switching to Linux, Instantaneous :))
<nikolam> 2 gig is not much
<Mark76> Don't they do that already?
<nikolam> Ask them ? :)
<Mark76> Yeah, it's not. But I'm wondering how much can be stripped out of XP without affecting performance too much
<nikolam> if you think about switching, I surely hope so :)
<Mark76> She might have a lot of 3rd party apps for security that could be dumped if she used Linux for surfing and email
<nikolam> Hard drive space have not direct affect on performance
<nikolam> I use 1. Firestarter 2. Nothing else on linux :)
<nikolam> Firestarter set firewall and exits anyway (~100kb) :)
<Mark76> Well, no, but it does affect how much of ubuntu you can install
<nikolam> Minimum is a big more then 2GB
<Mark76> Do you use Firestarter on your desktop?
<nikolam> But if you have 2GB free on Xp partition, you need to free a little bit more
<Mark76> I think you can get away with 1.5 gigs for Xubuntu, Nik
<Mark76> But that'd only leave 500 megs
<nikolam> Beacouse when you make partition for ubuntu, there on xp must be some space left free
<Mark76> You think the XP partition could be reduced?
<nikolam> 1. free about 4 gigs on XP partiton 2. use partition magic or so to make Xp partition 3 gigs smaller  3. Make 2,5Gigi ubuntu partition 4. Make 0.5Gig swap partition 5. Install Xubuntu  :)
<nikolam> use ext3 for partition type for linux
<nikolam> And linux swap for linux swap partition
<nikolam> After that you could dual-boot xp and xubuntu
<Mark76> Sounds complex
<Mark76> I suspect she doesn't even have a partitoner
<nikolam> sound easy if you use partition magic and free some space and defragment xp partition before using partition magic
<nikolam> Well, you can try Boot CD with Gparted tool on it
<nikolam> Just a sec
<Mark76> She doesn't have a working CD player
<nikolam> But I thin she should use partition magic (get it from torrents somewhere)
<Mark76> So we'll be using UNetbootin
<nikolam> Does she`s computer have floppy or does she can boot from USB?
<Mark76> I don't think she has floppies either
<Mark76> But UNetbootin is good
<Mark76> It has a partitioner
<nikolam> Maybe she could backup data somewhere and use full install or second HDD for linux?
<nikolam> I don`t know what is UNetbooti
<Mark76> Maybe
<nikolam> Linux use GRUB for boot
<Mark76> You don't know UNetbootin?
<Mark76> Hang on then
<nikolam> And gparted for partitioning
<Mark76> http://www.downloadsquad.com/2007/10/05/unetbootin-create-a-dual-boot-windows-linux-pc-without-a-cd/
<nikolam> Look ad the Gparted Live CD:
<nikolam> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<nikolam> There is also Live USB http://gparted.sourceforge.net/liveusb.php
<nikolam> but Anyway, be SHURE to backup All importand Data Before any partitioning?
<Mark76> Indeed
<nikolam> i will look to unetbootin.. I am looking to add solaris and macosX on top of two windoses and software raid1 dual linux setup :)
<Mark76> Sounds like fun
<nikolam> hah :) And it was automaticly recognized both windowses.
<maxamillion> nikolam: solaris 10 or an opensolaris distro?
<nikolam> I am thinking on opensolaris, But I think I will wait a bit, until they put it on GPL3 Licence :)
<nikolam> I know it uses partition 4 on HD for install.. so far
<nikolam> But I am quite happy with My Xubuntu 64-bit, anyway
<maxamillion> nikolam: last time i checked it was dual licensed gplv3 and cddl
<nikolam> I am looking to use virtualisation so i can use testing and bug reporting for xubuntu
<maxamillion> but i could be wrong :/
<nikolam> opensolaris??? I think ist only ccdl..
<nikolam> They are Saying .. Maybe GPL3 in some time
<nikolam> When that happen, We will have TWo GPL open source platforms :)
<Mark76> How do you resize a partition, anyway?
<Mark76> Or create a new one?
<nikolam> 1.Free some space on disk 2. Defragment disk 3. Install and start partitn magic
<Mark76> Right
<nikolam> You can just shrink it with PM and let Xubuntu use free space.
<Mark76> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=198821
<nikolam> if its blank new disk, xubuntu install precedure can partition it or you can do it manually durin install after booting from cd
<Mark76> You can download partition magic from Sourceforge!
<Mark76> But I'm downloading Mandriva first :)
<predaeus> This does not seem like it is Partition Magic.
<nikolam> It is not the same thing..
<nikolam> Partition magic is commercial software..
<Mark76> Oh well
<nikolam> For PM try on torrents and get it
<Mark76> I'm sure it'll do just as good a job
<nikolam> If you want , delete it after use :)
<nikolam> Or just try that gParted CD..
<nikolam> It is free
<Mark76> I don't have a GParted CD
<nikolam> Get it from the link i gave you
<baty> ppl need help, how can i change the video drivers in text mode?
<TheSheep> baty: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<witozzo> hi all, I'm having a strange problem with my external hard drive: I have the permission to read and write on it, but when I try to create a new file or erase something I get "Read-Only file system"
<mindframe-> it's probably mounted read-only
<mindframe-> what fs is it using?
<mindframe-> witozzo,
<witozzo> fat32
<mindframe-> type mount and paste what it says for that device
<witozzo> but the point is that when I check the permission, I have "drwx------", so basically I should be able to write...
<mindframe-> not necessarily
<witozzo> ok, thanks
<mindframe-> you need to mount the device with rw and not ro
<witozzo> /dev/sda1 on /media/BACKUP DOC type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,usefree)
<witozzo> so, it is "rw"...
<witozzo> could it be that the problem is the gid not defined?
<TheSheep> witozzo: who's the woner?
<TheSheep> owner?
<witozzo> I'm the owner
<IR1> hi
<IR1> i've got a problem, i would like to install xUbuntu on my xbox, but idon't know if i have to modify my xbox before
<IR1> i'm french so excuse my english
<clientuser> ton anglais est parfait
<IR1> merci :)
<clientuser> mais pourquoit tu veux mettre xubuntu sur un xbox?
<IR1> pour avoir un pc de récuperation et surtout parce que j'ai vu qu'il existait une version de xubuntu compatible i386 xbox
<IR1> because i've seen that a version of xebuntu was compatible with the xbox
<clientuser> hm je ne sais pas, tu pourrait essayer #ubuntu, c'est plus active
<IR1> i'm coming from their channel
<IR1> thay wereb't able ti help me
<TheSheep> how about askig on #xbox?
<IR1> the official channel?
<clientuser> I don't think it's official
<TheSheep> no, I don't think Microsoft would have an official channel on Freenode :)
<IR1> they won't appreciate that i modify their product no?
<clientuser>  :p
<IR1> ow sorry ^
<IR1> ^
<clientuser> freenode= opensource severs
<IR1> okay
<IR1> i'll try
<IR1> thank's
<TheSheep> IR1: I'm sure 100% of #xbox population has their xboxen modified :)
<IR1> oo rly?
<IR1> =D
<clientuser> noo, 98%
<TheSheep> .9
<clientuser> The 2% left still have to learn how to modify it
<IR1> =]
<IR1> they are only 5 on this channel
<IR1> (4 without me)
<clientuser> wait 5/ 100 is...
<evil_tech> 1 20th
<clientuser> err exactly
<clientuser> math ~grr
<evil_tech> :)
<clientuser> evil_tech and TheSheep, are you always online?
<evil_tech> not on weekends
<evil_tech> im only on at work
<evil_tech> sometimes when im at school
<clientuser> that's what they all say
<TheSheep> clientuser: yes, why?
<clientuser> TheSheep: just wondering :)
<witozzo> ok, at the end I found a solution: added
<witozzo> /dev/sda       /media/iomegaHD vfat uid=1000,gid=1000,noauto,rw,user 0    0
<witozzo> to fstab, now it's working properly, so it was the missing 'gid'...
<TheSheep> witozzo: that's why I asked about owner :)
<TheSheep> witozzo: should have asked about group too
<witozzo> eheh, that's ok now
<witozzo> thanks anyway for your help! ;)
<clientuser> hm..
<clientuser> #internet
<grazie> maxamillion: ping
<maxamillion> grazie: pong
<grazie> hey maxamillion ...time for a chat?
<maxamillion> grazie: uhmm... kinda, what's up?
<grazie> maxamillion: nothing...just surprised when you send you weren't running xubuntu any before (the other day)
<maxamillion> grazie: oh, yeah ... i actually haven't been running xubuntu for quite some time .... ubuntu kept releasing updates that made my machines no longer boot and i don't have time to chase down fixes, so i switched back to debian
<grazie> maxamillion: I see..updates can be a real curse
<maxamillion> grazie: but the problem is that in the 7 years i have run debian i have never had a single update break *anything*
 * maxamillion knocks on wood
<grazie> maxamillion: sorry....multi tasking...very slowly. Yeah Debian stability is not famous without good reason
<grazie> maxamillion: just got a new machine myself and Gutsy has been brilliant in supporting new hardware. Others distros have failed miserably
<tuna-fish> so, I just installed xubuntu gutsy, and the restricted drivers manager crashes when I try to run it.
<tuna-fish> any advice?
<tuna-fish> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42600/
<maxamillion> grazie: well, i am actually running debian testing on my laptop ... it runs all the same versions of software that gutsy does and i've had stellar stability there as well ... it even has the 2.6.22 kernel (and rumors of 2.6.23 moving to it within the next month have been floating around)
<grazie> maxamillion: oh I thought Debian was always a bit behind even on the utlra dev branch (or whatever it's really called)
<maxamillion> grazie: sid? (also known as unstable) is actually always ahead of ubuntu
<grazie> maxamillion: thanks for that...my debian knowledge is v.limited
<maxamillion> grazie: well next time i get some free time i will fill you in ++ :)
<maxamillion> grazie: well, i gotta run ... ttyl
<evil_tech> #fluxbuntu
<evil_tech> how do you get pidgin to automatically join channels
<namegone> is there a way to make custom keyboard layouts in xubuntu?
<hyper___ch> hiho
<tsubasaleguedin> xubuntu+xfce compositor+awn+jukebox3d+exaile
<tsubasaleguedin> http://hiboox.com/lang-fr/image.php?img=8oyxvwf7.jpg
<evil_tech> guten morgen herr mark76
<Mark76> Hey Evil
<Mark76> How's it hanging?
<evil_tech> coldly against my leg
<evil_tech> heater apparently isnt working
<Mark76> That's what happens when you store dead trout in your trousers
<evil_tech> lol
<Mark76> I tried to install Mandriva 2008 earlier
<ubotu> Mandriva bug 2008 in Core Packages "reloading the user config or system menu closes the menudrake window" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate] http://qa.mandriva.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2008
<Mark76> And I learned something
<evil_tech> whats that
<evil_tech> ?
<Mark76> I have no idea how to set up partitions or the grub boot loader
<evil_tech> lol
<evil_tech> grub takes some getting used to
<Mark76> Yeah. It asked me where I wanted to store it. Or something
<Mark76> And I had NO idea
<evil_tech> i understand how it works but still have no clue how to fix it when it breaks something
<evil_tech> well usually you want it in the master boot record on your hard drive
<Mark76> AH. Hard drive
<Mark76> Hmm. I thought that's where I'd put it
<evil_tech> well you can put it on other things too. that is part of the reason it asks
<Mark76> Yeah, I might have put it in the root
<Mark76> All I know is that when I tried to run the computer after installing it nothing happened
<evil_tech> well it stores some of its configuration stuff there i think. actually i think it is in /boot/grub but i'm probably wrong
<evil_tech> yeah grub is in /boot/grub
<Mark76> Right
<evil_tech> so what did it say exactly? ive never used mandriva so i havent a clue what the installer looks like
<Mark76> OH well, I doubt there's very much in Mandriva that isn't already in Ubuntu
<evil_tech> true
<evil_tech> i'm playing with fluxbox :)
<evil_tech> fluxbuntu rather
<Mark76> I'm installing some games including a package that includes the Legend of Zelda!
<evil_tech> sweet
<Mark76> How old is that anyway?
<evil_tech> i got FCEU working so i can play all my NES roms
<Mark76> What's Fluxbuntu like?
<evil_tech> nice i like the default theme. and its quick man
<Mark76> Cool
<evil_tech> even on this old 500mhz i have it on
<Mark76> Fantastic :D
<Mark76> How did you get it?
<evil_tech> its finally available on the get page of the website
<Mark76> Woohoo
<Mark76> Say, do you have Windows?
<evil_tech> yeah
<Mark76> Can you access the sourceforge downloads page for Lubi using IE?
<evil_tech> hmm let me check
<Mark76> Because I was trying to get a friend of mine to download the no CD installation version of Ubuntu GG and she just couldn't connect to that page
<evil_tech> yeah i got to it
<Mark76> Hmm. Maybe it was her lousy dial up connection then
<evil_tech> eeew dial up
<Mark76> Tell me about it
<Mark76> I'm so glad I missed out
<evil_tech> i remember dial up
<evil_tech> my first modem was 14.4kbps
<evil_tech> ah them were the days
<Mark76> Good job the net was mostly text back then
<evil_tech> this is true
<evil_tech> mostly irc and aol chat
<evil_tech> some newgroups
<Mark76> I'm looking at Adonthell
<evil_tech> whats that
<Mark76> I think it's an RPG
<Mark76> There's a forest
<Mark76> And some bird called Lady Silverhair
<evil_tech> hmm
<Mark76> So it's either an RPG or the gayest FPS ever
<evil_tech> lol
<Mark76> I wonder when the base pack of XP will come down in price?
<evil_tech> probably never. too many people want it since Vista has so many problems
<Mark76> Hee hee
<Mark76> They'll have to learn to love it once MS withdraw support for XP
<evil_tech> oh yeah thats going to be fun
<Mark76> Oh well
<Mark76> It's not my problem
<evil_tech> will be mine since i have to support it
<Mark76> Oh dear
<Mark76> Damn, I think I need open GL
<evil_tech> you dont have it installed?
<Mark76> Doesn't seem like it
<evil_tech> thought that was loaded by default
<evil_tech> apparently not cause it doesnt seem to be on mine either
<Mark76> I just installed the Python package
<Mark76> I obviously need something more
<evil_tech> does what needs it say which one it wants
<Mark76> NO
<Mark76> The games just fail to open
<evil_tech> i was getting a similar error about 3d and rendering not being on with boson
<Mark76> How did you fix it?
<evil_tech> i didnt
<evil_tech> couldnt figure it out cause i had compiz installed which should have enabled 3d rendering (i thought obviously thats incorrect)
<evil_tech> that and the game kept crashing X
<TheSheep> Mark76: run them from a terminal, then they should print you what's wrong
<Mark76> Okay
<evil_tech> that and they probably have log files
<evil_tech> the boson game did
<evil_tech> kept crashing cause i didnt have the 3d acceleration
<Mark76> This is what I got when I tried to run billard-gl from the terminal OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0.0'
<Mark76> Chromium
<Mark76> WARNING: could not read config file (/home/mark/.chromium)
<Mark76> WARNING: could not read score file (/home/mark/.chromium-score)
<Mark76> randomizing.
<Mark76> SDL initialized.
<Mark76> Couldn't set GL mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<Mark76> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<TheSheep> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Mark76> GLX is the common thread
<Mark76> IS there a quick and easy way to install GLX?
<evil_tech> well fluxbuntu has it installed already
<Mark76> Something like aptitude install glx would be nice
<evil_tech> so i would imagine xubuntu should as well?
<Mark76> Hang on
<evil_tech> sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx
<Mark76> I ahve NVidia legacy glx installed
<Mark76> And the driver activated
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> does gutsy have samba automaically pre-configured?
<evil_tech> dunno
<evil_tech> not on my machine
<evil_tech> Mark76: maybe you need the latest driver?
<Mark76> I already have libgll-mesa-glx installed apparently
<Mark76> Nah, I had them working yesterday
<evil_tech> hmm its a mystery
<Mark76> Ah, but yesterday I had the full Gnubuntu installed
<evil_tech> is that the totally free ubuntu
<evil_tech> ?
<Mark76> No, it's the original Ubuntu
<Mark76> I just decided to add the Gn(ome) on a whim
<Mark76> This is interesting
<Mark76> It's a 1
<evil_tech> eh?
<Mark76> The 3rd l in libgll is a 1
<Mark76> And it's already installed
<evil_tech> yeah
<PowerGo> I am running Xubuntu live, and Xorg is using a crap ton of CPU
<PowerGo> Will that happen once I install it ?
<bradappel> Hi, I'm new to the channel, don't beat me up :), but I just installed Xubuntu on my laptop, and I'm having some trouble.  How/where can I look at the boot log?
<evil_tech> no not if it is installed properly
<PowerGo> evil_tech: that was my answer or someone else ?
<evil_tech> yours
<Mark76> I'd expect the boot log to be under boot in the file system
<bradappel> Ubuntu was working fine the other day, I decided to install Xubuntu, and now that I've installed the wireless drivers, it refuses to come up with X
<dgimse> hi I was wondering how i would go about changing my menu.lst doc in 7.10?
<Mark76> At least that would seem like the logical place
<PowerGo> OK.  Another thing is , Ubuntu wouldn't run worth a damn , will this provide a more smoother system ?
<PowerGo> I am on an older computer.
<evil_tech> what are the specs of the machine powergo
<evil_tech> that or check /var/log
<PowerGo> p2 450, 320 MBs of SDRAM, 10 GB hd internal, VooDoo3 3dfx 8 MB AGP
<Mark76> There's a bootlog in var/log
<grommithockey> /clear/clear
<evil_tech> well in mine there is a file called boot in /var/log. nothing in it though
<Mark76> Same here
<bradappel> that's a directory
<PowerGo> evil_tech: Will that be enough , or will it run slower and WindowsXP on crack like Ubuntu ?
<evil_tech> powergo: that should run xubuntu fine
<PowerGo> slower than WindowsXP*
<bradappel> checking /var/log/dmesg now to see if it gives a clue
<evil_tech> if not id check to see if the hard drive is giving up the ghost
<PowerGo> evil_tech: For some reason Ubuntu/Gnome ran worse than XP with fading.
<evil_tech> for anything under 700mhz xubuntu runs better
<Mark76> YEah
<evil_tech> or if you really want you can try the new fluxbuntu
<Mark76> I have 833 giHz and I still prefer Xubuntu
<PowerGo> evil_tech: Last I checked, they didn't have it ready , just the RC
<Mark76> I just tried to aptitude install fluxbuntu, Evil
<Mark76> No dice
<evil_tech> its fluxbuntu-desktop
<Aviatrixie> hello  :)
<evil_tech> powergo: just cause it is a release candidate doesnt mean it isnt usable
<Mark76> Yeah, that's what I typed
<Mark76> Nothing came
<PowerGo> evil_tech: If it looks anything like KDE, I will want to smash it.
<evil_tech> besides the more people who try it and report bugs the better the final will be
<evil_tech> no it looks like DSL
<evil_tech> not as crowded and green instead of the dark theme
<evil_tech> Mark76: i dunno why its not there should be.
<PowerGo> There's always been something about KDE that made me go "bluhh.."
<Mark76> I'll try again
<PowerGo> evil_tech: Yes, but I have limited bandwidth usage per day, besides 2-5 AM
<PowerGo> I don't want to download something that I know I'm going to have to redo
<evil_tech> download DSL then and give it a try. its only 50mb
<Mark76> E: Couldn't find package fluxbuntu-desktop
<PowerGo> DSL? Digital Subscriber Line ?
<Aviatrixie> damn small linux
<evil_tech> what he said^
<PowerGo> oh yeah
<PowerGo> But I liked how everything (just about) was ready to go in Ubuntu
<Mark76> Nope. You can't install Fluxbuntu from the command line yet
<evil_tech> hmm
<PowerGo> Nothing big to do to get it to actually work
<evil_tech> let me check my sources.list
<Aviatrixie> puppy is good too, but not debian... tho they just adoted slack
#xubuntu 2007-10-30
<evil_tech> fluxbuntu is a full desktop environment. it has a browser, chat, email and text editor out the box
<PowerGo> That would probably run better than Xubuntu for my machine ?
<Aviatrixie> AntiX ( mepis derivative) is a nice lightweight fluxbox distro
<Mark76> Do you have  a CD burner, Power?
<PowerGo> Yes
<Mark76> Cool
<Mark76> I don't :(
<PowerGo> when I go to install mpg123, it can't find it.  And it also tells me I need to "You will have to enable component called 'universe'"
<evil_tech> Mark76: its in mine and all repos are active and none look out of the ordinary from a xubuntu sources.list
<PowerGo> How do I enable the component called "universe"
<Mark76> So, how can I install it Evil?
<evil_tech> open up a terminal and type sudo nano etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment out the lines
<Mark76> If I can't tell it apart from Xubuntu
<evil_tech> hmm
<evil_tech> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Mark76> Oh come on it wasn't that big
<Mark76> :p
<evil_tech> i got to go to school so i will give you my sources.list. maybe you can see something im not
<PowerGo> I see.
<PowerGo> even then I get Package mpg123 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<evil_tech> grr how do you copy stuff in the terminal
<PowerGo> select, right click, copy ?
<evil_tech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42630/
<evil_tech> there is my sources.list on my fluxbuntu machine
<evil_tech> i got to go to class take it easy all of you
<PowerGo> later homes
<Mark76> Linux: It's the environmentally responsible choice!
<PowerGo> where is the HOST file located?
<Mark76> What host file?
<Mark76> Welcome back Casey
<Casey> ;o
<dgimse> is there a way to bypass the root password to change a document?
<Mark76> Nope
<dgimse> o
<Mark76> Why would you want to do that?
<dgimse> i'm trying to change my menu.lst
<Mark76> Ah
<Mark76> God, that's a apin
<Mark76> pain
<dgimse> buecase i get this error when i try to boot xubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=576087&highlight=kernel+panic+-not+syncing+VFS%3AUnable+to+mount+root+fs+on+unknown+block%280%2C0%29
<Mark76> Do you have a settings menu?
<dgimse> on the live cd yes
<Mark76> Ah
<Mark76> You want to change it on the live CD? :/
<Mark76> :-/
<dgimse> no on the hard drive
<dgimse> i'm trying to get my install to work on a daul boot (with xp)
<TheSheep> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Mark76> Then you should have a settings menu
<dgimse> is that accessed through the terminal?
<Mark76> I'm able to edit the main menu from mine
<TheSheep> dgimse: yes
<dgimse> thanx sheep
<TheSheep> dgimse: you can also run 'gksu thunar' to get thunar window running as root
<TheSheep> gksu is a graphical version of sudo
<dgimse> isn't thunar the file manager though
<dgimse> o
<dgimse> i open the graphical equivalent of the menu.lst but it won't save the changes
<Mark76> Hmm
<TheSheep> dgimse: 'graphical equivalent'?
<dgimse> yes i think the instructions they speak about on the thread are for the terminal window
<TheSheep> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<TheSheep> bah, wrong links
<TheSheep> .sng ubotu dualboot
<TheSheep> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<dgimse> the graphical equivalent is what i mean by double clicking throgh folders and using the mouse program
<TheSheep> here :)
<TheSheep> dgimse: you need to be root
<TheSheep> dgimse: so you have to start the file manager as root, for example
<TheSheep> dgimse: so that it has permissions for saving
<Mark76> Bed time
<Mark76> Night Sheep et al
<dgimse> good night
<dgimse> how do you remove file extensions in the boot folder?
<dgimse> can i use the nano editor to do that too?
<dgimse> well here goes wish me luck see yas
<rainrunner87> Hey all.  Anyone have any recommendations for a program to manage file and/or bookmark tagging?
<kirika> i was wondering if anyone could answer a question i have about performance
<rainrunner87> kirika: There's one good way to find out: ask it.
<rainrunner87> So, does anyone here have any recommendations they'd like to share for a program to manage file and/or bookmark tagging?
<kirika> sorry, my question is that i previously had ubuntu and i was testing a lot of applications and my computer started to run real slow so i decided to switch to xubuntu because i read that it will run a lot faster on slower machines, i really like hat way it looks and my browser is faster but when i stream videos it is not
<Name141> where is the HOST file located?
<kirika> /etc/hosts
<Name141> OK
<kirika> oh sorry was that a question for me
<rainrunner87> kirika: what specifically are you looking for?  Are you trying to get faster streaming videos?  Are you trying to get the performance you had before you started testing applications?
<kirika> yes im trying to get the performance before i started testing
<rainrunner87> kirika: Anyone can answer any question, provided they do their homework and have the right answers.
<kirika> it actully ran pretty good
<kirika> in performance issues i read that xubuntu would run faster than ubuntu with a 32 bit system
<highvoltage> kirika: it's certainly less memory intensive
<rainrunner87> kirika: Also, please use nick-completion to direct your responses.  For example, to direct a response to you, I type kir[tab], and "kirika:" appears in my input box.  This lets me clarify who I'm talking to (and may produce a helpful "beep" noise on the computer of the person you're talking to)
<Name141> kirika: god I hope so
<kirika> sorry i havent used irc in years im not very good with it anymore
<rainrunner87> kirika: That's ok, everyone has a learning curve.
<kirika> rainrunner87, i really like the xubuntu layout and the simplicity of it but the only thing i was concerned about was the streaming issue
<Name141> Would this distro be better to run on and older computer than Ubuntu?
<Name141> an
<kirika> Name141, yes it stated that its faster with older machines, xp was slow, ubuntu was fast, (until i had a lot of stuff on it)
<rainrunner87> Name141: Xubuntu?  Quite probably.  The XFCE-based distribution is much simpler and less memory intensive, in part due to a decreased amount of eye candy
<Name141> kirika, rainrunner87: Ubuntu was 10x slower than XP with even fading on.
<kirika> Name141, you think so?
<rainrunner87> Name141: Definitely try Xubuntu, disable what little eye candy there is, and, if you're still slow, check to see what the most memory-intensive processes are and look them up to see what they're attached to.  There might be something you don't need.
<Name141> kirika: yes, It would take 30 seconds to open a program, then it would work OK with it, untill I had to start alternating windows, such as going to IMs, going back to the program, opening/closing programs, etc.
<kirika> xp was really slow, because i have a 1 gig processer and 351 meg ram
<Name141> I am on a p2 450 MHz, 320 MBs of PC100 SDRAM, Voodoo3 3dfx 8 MB.
<Name141> 10 gb internal
<Name141> And Ubuntu ran like it was a stuck pig.
<rainrunner87> Name141: Hmm... half-decent computer there.  Xubuntu should run fine on it.  Just don't try to use that thing for heavy graphics or eye candy.  Stick to lightweight apps and you should be fine.
<kirika> Name141, hmm well i dont really have a problem with the programs itself because i use GIMP alot and i browse with firefox a lot, and it runs a lot faster but i was just wonderig if anyone had a similar problem with streaming videos
<Name141> rainrunner87: that's all I heard from people "your system would run linux smoother" , but then after Ubuntu, I had to disagree and be skeptical now.
<rainrunner87> Name141: Which release are you running?
<Name141> rainrunner87: I am not running one right now.  I was just thinking about going back and trying it.  But it would be the 7.10
<Name141> Atleast I think that's the version of the newest.
<kirika> rainrunner87, yea it was the newest i believe
<rainrunner87> Which did you run, when you last tried it?
<Name141> Ubuntu 7.10
<rainrunner87> Hmm...
<Name141> Then I looked at Kubuntu on the live disk
<Name141> And I rememebered why I hated KDE.
<Name141> Then I put the Xp disk back in.
<rainrunner87> Name141: Gutsy (7.10) had a bit more eye-candy installed by default than I liked.  It's actually why I switched to Xubuntu.  Standard Ubuntu comes with Compiz enabled.
<rainrunner87> Name141: Compiz=Shiny graphical things you can make your desktop do, most of which are completely unnecessary.
<Name141> rainrunner87: I don't know what it was, but that crazy box in box, to box, the finally minumized or closed was the most annoying thing.
<Name141> then finally*
<Name141> I must say though, Videolan ran video clips a ton faster.
<rainrunner87> Name141: Yep, sounds just like fancy eye candy enabled on a box that wasn't build to handle it.
<Name141> Besides WMV, they still sucked.
<rainrunner87> Give Xubuntu a shot
<rainrunner87> built*
<Name141> I am thinking about it.  however , my XP CD-KEY only has 1 more useage on it.  And God knows what the idiots will make me do when I use that up to get another activation.
<rainrunner87> I have about 50 CD-KEYs lying around that I've never used.
<Name141> LOL, this is a legal copy
<rainrunner87> Legal CD-Keys
<Name141> I just installed an external HD to make the computer change
<Name141> and I could no longer use the one on the box
<rainrunner87> Completely legal.  Still shrink-wrapped
<rainrunner87> Sitting in a neat little stack.
<Name141> (That came with the upgrade)
<Name141> rainrunner87: LOL
<rainrunner87> Name141: You won't be short a CD-Key, trust me.
<Name141> Another thing I was having trouble with, was Xchat, I never liked it.  And I couldn't figure out how to do things such as on mIRC, like.. on *:Connect:{ preform this stuff here for this network }
<rainrunner87> Did you use XChat, or XChat-gnome?
<Name141> XChat
<Name141> or whatever was installed with apt-get install xchat
<kirika> i can be either i believe
<rainrunner87> Then xchat.  xchat-gnome is in a package labeled, conveniently enough, xchat-gnome
<Name141> hm, where is the network help channel here?  Or how the hell do you recover a nickserv pass
<rainrunner87> Name141: Good question.  I'll look it up after I finish explaining how to do on-connect commands for specific networks
<rainrunner87> Name141: From the menu bar in xchat: XChat> Network List.  From the Network List window: Select a network, press the Edit button.  In the Edit window, there is a field labeled Connect Command.  This should do what you're looking for.
<rainrunner87> Name141: Now, I'm going to look up the nickserv pass recovery
<Name141> I registered this through a BNC I can no longer access.
<Name141> oh well
<kirika> well i guess its safe to assume my programs are running faster, i just wish i could stream faster, but as long as GIMP and firefox runs well im satisfied, i will just have to look for some downloads
<rainrunner87> kirika: Try googling this: firefox flash slow xubuntu
<rainrunner87> I'm sorry I can't answer the bigger questions myself, I just have a bed to finish assembling...
<kirika> rainrunner87, thanks i really appreciate it, i googled it before but this looks like it has more info on what i need. but i should go to sleep soon sice i have to work in a few hours but i just want to say thanks for the help
<rainrunner87> kirika: Gladly.  Good luck, and sleep well.
<kirika> thanks
<kirika> see yah
<jess^^> hey, fresh install of xubuntu and I have no sound. what gives?
<jess^^> everything looks like it's configured right...
<TheSheep> jess^^: check the volume
<jess^^> i did that, but y'know
<jess^^> i just went into alsamixer, and stuf started working
<beruic> Anyone here?
<TheSheep> I don't know
<beruic> "gnome-screensaver" does not run upon boot. Which file should I edit to fix this?
<TheSheep> beruic: I guess it's started when you log in, not on boot
<beruic> TheSheep: Well, which script do I modify to make it actually start?
<TheSheep> beruic: maybe check the autostarted applications in your settings menu?
<fifafrazer> I have a "1K Volume" icon on my desktop.. What is that, how can I remove it? It cannot be mounted.
<beruic> TheSheep: Done that, but it shouldn't be there.
<TheSheep> fifafrazer: it's another partition on your hard disk
<fifafrazer> But I've not created it, it's only 1KB in size, and it cannot be mounted
<_dillinger> anyone here?
<predaeus> never
<_dillinger> :)
<_dillinger> any idea why my external monitor stopped working when I upgraded to Gutsy, even though my xorg.config file is untouched?
<_dillinger> also, my printer now only prints blank pages...
<predaeus> hm
<predaeus> is the printer still configured correctly?
<_dillinger> well, it worked fine before I updated
<predaeus> did you check Settings/Printing?
<predaeus> maybe your configs got lost.
<_dillinger> yes, there's nothing abnormal about the settings as far as I can discern
<_dillinger> well, I re-installed the driver, that didn't change anything
<_dillinger> the settings seem fine as well
<_dillinger> I mean, it's not like there even are that many settings
<_dillinger> I tried playing around, changed A4 to letter and back again... no change
<TheSheep> I think there were some people complaining about their printers stopping working before
<TheSheep> maybe search the bugs, there might be a workaround
<TheSheep> or the forums
<_dillinger> also, someone said it might be stuck on "print pages 2, 3, 4" or a similar problem, changed it to 1 and that had no effect
<predaeus> there is at least one bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/131470
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131470 in cupsys "AppArmor profile breaks printing with hplip" [High,Fix released]
<_dillinger> thx, lets see
<predaeus> _dillinger, about the monitor I don't know either, I think the goal was to have Gutsy detect such things automatically, might have broken your settings. Check if the drivers you need are active. Apart from that I can hardly help, never set up dual monitors in Linux before, sorry.
<_dillinger> well, I did aa-complain cupsd, it set it to complain mode
<_dillinger> but that didni't help :(
<_dillinger> unless a restart helps I guess
<_dillinger> and, I have the latest cupsys drivers....
<_dillinger> so I'm stuck again
<predaeus> _dillinger, I think a sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart should be sufficient.
<predaeus> "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart"
<predaeus> to be sure
<_dillinger> printer warming up...
<_dillinger> and nothing again...
<_dillinger> frustrating
<predaeus> _dillinger, also ask in #ubuntu and scan the forums and launchpad bug reports.
<_dillinger> I'm also seeing a noticable slowdown of my system on top of all my problems, I want to kick myself for upgrading
<_dillinger> okay, thanks for trying to help anyway!
<_dillinger> I guess there's no easy way to downgrade? any way to do it and keep my settings etc?
<aboyousif> was there a problem in xubuntu gutsy CD .. it display the booting menu but don't load the kernel at all .. i check the md5 and it was ok for the iso and the cd
<predaeus> aboyousif, probably try downloading the image from the main mirror or something. somebody else had problems before with installing the cd image. md5 was ok for him too. I think there were faulty cd images circulating on release day, but I am not sure. So maybe the md5 on a mirror might differ from md5 on the main mirror, to indicate this problem.
<TheSheep> aboyousif: another option might be that you need some boot options on your hardware
<aboyousif> TheSheep, don't think so .. it is the first time to face this problem on xubuntu cd .. i use it since edgy
<aboyousif> TheSheep, on the same machine i mean
<aboyousif> predaeus, well i think i need to recheck md5 against the one in the main mirror ..
<predaeus> please tell us if it differs
<aboyousif> predaeus, it is not differ ..
<aboyousif> predaeus, my last option is to test the iso itself on a virtual box to see if it is going to load or not ..
<predaeus> hm
<aboyousif> predaeus, i have to leave for 10mintues .. will check after i come back and tell you the results
<benpicco> Hi, this machine is only downloading data from any network at ~7kb/s to 14kb/s -  while it's connected over a 100Mbit NIC to a proxy serving it with DSL6000!
<benpicco> even from the local network no more speed is possible
<benpicco> any Ideas? this is a real pain in the a...
<benpicco>  the NIC is a Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<TheSheep> benpicco: maybe the cable is poor quality?
<TheSheep> benpicco: we had that here, long cable and poorly attached plugs, and it could only negotiate 10Mb/s connection
<benpicco> The Cable is ok, I've already tried one from the machines that get the full speed
<aboyousif> predaeus,
<_dillinger> damn, well, no help for my printer problem :(
<_dillinger> I can live with the missing monitor but I really need the printer for work, it's starting to be a problem
<predaeus> _dillinger, did you try the PDF printer to see if cups works? It prints to a pdf file in ~/PDF/
<_dillinger> ach, good idea
<aboyousif> predaeus, strange the iso works with the virtualbox
<_dillinger> well, I'll be damned, nice blank .pdf file
<_dillinger> so, what should I do? cups obviously not working then
<predaeus> _dillinger, did you try other applications? what app are you using?
<predaeus> aboyousif, yes that is strange indeed. No idea what is going on.
<leche_y_galletas> hallo ihr, mit welchen irc client benutzt man in xfce?
<aboyousif> leche_y_galletas, i use xchat .. others use irssi .. others use something else .. it is your choice i think
<leche_y_galletas> oh sry, its the english channel
<leche_y_galletas> im trying xfce for the first time
<leche_y_galletas> ok, will switch to xchat now, the one im used to
 * gnomefreak cant live without irssi 
 * ffjia like konversation
<MBR666> 'm running xubuntu 704. i installde kde along side. so i could run either xfce or kde. now i decided kde is crap i want to remove it completely. how do i do that? apt-get remove --- whats the package name
<MBR666> i'm back
<Pixilarion> MBR666: just remove the package you installed to get kde
<Pixilarion> maybe kubuntu-desktop?
<MBR666> i tried it didn't work. so i removed a primary library and it removed all of kde
<MBR666> i googled and google and googled til i found my answer
<Pixilarion> MBR666: so now it is ok?
<MBR666> yup
<MBR666> ty anyway
<Pixilarion> ok, glad to hear that
<Pixilarion> np
<MBR666> have you or are you using  710 ?
<MBR666> just wondering if it's worth an install
<Pixilarion> yep, I'm using 7.10
<Pixilarion> works fine for me
<Pixilarion> only Skype isn't performing well
<Pixilarion> worked better under 6.10
<Pixilarion> but the updated packages makes it worth upgrading
<Pixilarion> *make
<MBR666> thats cool. i was scared it might take my system down. ya know those infmouse upgrade issues that come up with OS upgrades
<baty> hey people does anybody knows how to get to work a xcell2000 mobo with any linux distro?
<nick4_> where does xubuntu store Trash?
<mindframe-> in da trash bin
<maxamillion> heh ...
<nick4_> :P
<mindframe-> the trash bin should show up in your file manager and possibly on the desktop
<maxamillion> nick4_: try /home/<username/.Trash ... i honestly can't remember but i think that's it
<mindframe-> how do i modify which shortcuts show up in the file manager?
<nick4_> maxamillion thank you
<mindframe-> it's showing a shortcut to my /boot partition, which i really dont want to see
<maxamillion> nick4_: np
<nick4_> I can't find some files that I see inside the desktop icon but managed to locate them with "find"
<nick4_> ~/.local/share/Trash/files/
<maxamillion> ah, good ol' find
<maxamillion> i actually don't run xubuntu anymore and i don't have xfce intalled here at work so sorry i wasn't of much help :(
<Mark76> Woohoo! My games are working again :D
<nick4_> maxamillion no, it's ok :)
<Mark76> When you create a new partition on your hard disc what should you label it as?
<Mark76> All the choices are confusing
<TheSheep> Mark76: label it 'MyPorn' :)
<Mark76> Ha ha
<Mark76> Be serious :p
<TheSheep> I'm *always* serious
<TheSheep> label is just a label
<TheSheep> a name
<maxamillion> Mark76: he speaks the truth, TheSheep does not goof around
<Mark76> I tried to install Mandriva on a new partition yesterday and I'm pretty sure I used the wrong label
<Mark76> Tag?
<Mark76> Erm
<TheSheep> filesystem?
<TheSheep> mountpoint?
<maxamillion> wrong filesystem could potentially mess some stuff up
<maxamillion> also mountpoint
<Mark76> Maybe
<Mark76> Yes
<maxamillion> but name ... name shouldn't matter
<Mark76> That's the one
<TheSheep> Mark76: mount point is where you want it to appear
<Mark76> Must be file system. Give me some examples
<TheSheep> Mark76: usually somehting inside /mnt/, /media/, or your own home is a good choice
<TheSheep> Mark76: filesystem can be ext2, ext3, reiser, xfs
<Mark76> That's the boy!
<maxamillion> ?
<TheSheep> Mark76: ubuntu recommends ext3
<maxamillion> Mark76: i recommend ext3
<Mark76> I think I made my Mandriva partition ext3
<maxamillion> TheSheep: what do you personally recommend?
 * maxamillion is just curious
<TheSheep> maxamillion: for what? :)
<TheSheep> maxamillion: for desktop -- ext3
<Mark76> BTW, 3D acceleration is working again :D
<TheSheep> maxamillion: on a server, you'd want to have different mounts with different filesystems
<maxamillion> TheSheep: on a server i would rather run opensolaris for ZFS ... but i'm still waiting on Nexenta to go stable
<maxamillion> but that's a different story/conversation for a different day
<Mark76> They should have a 3D option for Kopete and Pidgin
<TheSheep> maxamillion: well, /tmp would be pretty happy with ext2 or even tmpfs :)
<Mark76> tmp is temporary, right?
<maxamillion> TheSheep: true
<maxamillion> TheSheep: but ZFS is so freaking fast
<Mark76> FS is file system, right?
<Mark76> What's the Z?
<TheSheep> Mark76: yes
<TheSheep> Mark76: usually the author's name or some cool sounding codename :)
<Mark76> Ah
<maxamillion> Mark76: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zfs
<Mark76> ANyone fancy writing a 3D app for Pidgin?
<TheSheep> Zettabyte
<maxamillion> Mark76: a 3d app for pidgin? ... i don't follow
<TheSheep> haha
<maxamillion> TheSheep: yeah ...
<Mark76> You could have your conversations on a cube
<Mark76> Save cluttering up the tabs bar if you're a chronic chatter
<TheSheep> Mark76: or in a form of a comic strip
<maxamillion> Mark76: that would be pointless ... things like that should be handled by the window manager, 3d applications just clutter things and become unusable
<TheSheep> Mark76: microsoft did that
<Mark76> Did they?
<TheSheep> Mark76: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Comic_Chat
<Mark76> Well, OS would do it better :p
<Mark76> Okay, for the Evil Empire that's pretty neat
<TheSheep> no, that's exceptionally evil
<Mark76> Lol
<TheSheep> especially the way they communicated the facial expressions
<Mark76> What's wrong with them?
<TheSheep> [dfhgiosehgehbcersdfklsd] no idea
<maxamillion> what's not wrong with them?
<Mark76> :p
<fyn> i's on a machine with 256mb, is there a nice guide somewheres for trimming out unnecessary items for the best xubuntu memory footprint?
<TheSheep> fyn: just remove the services you don't use
<Mark76> Yep
<Mark76> Easy as that
<Mark76> Or you could try Fluxbuntu
<maxamillion> Mark76: fluxbuntu is having some issues at the moment ... they still haven't released gutsy because they haven't reached a stable release image
<Mark76> Ah
<Mark76> Later then
<maxamillion> ;)
<Mark76> Is Fluxbuntu an official family member?
<maxamillion> Mark76: no
<maxamillion> Mark76: something to do with politics
<Mark76> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7067962.stm
<Mark76> Ah right
<fyn> hm ... is fluxbox really much lighter than xfce or more just a subjective preference thing?
<maxamillion> Mark76: xubuntu is kinda in limbo in my opinion
<maxamillion> fyn: well it is much lighter becuase it doesn't depend on any gtk libraries at all ... but once you get all your applications running and such, its "more lightweight" features normally become neglegable and its mainly just a preference thing after that
<fyn> heh.
<maxamillion> fyn: i run openbox and pypanel on some machines, xfce/gnome/kde on others ... all depends on the machine, what its for and who is using it
<Mark76> Limbo, Max?
<maxamillion> Mark76: huh?
<Mark76> *lowers the bar*
<maxamillion> lol
<Mark76> Xubuntu is in limbo?
<maxamillion> Mark76: well, xubuntu is "officially recognized" but we are kinda the red headed step child of the ubuntu world from and internal view of the *buntu family
<Mark76> Ah
<Mark76> Oh well, give it time
<maxamillion> meh, i stopped using it long ago ... Xubuntu is a great project, but its main drawback is that ubuntu updates constantly break things .... 7 years of debian with *zero* issues
 * maxamillion knocks on wood
<Mark76> Lol
<maxamillion> TheSheep: can i try/catch an import statement in python?
 * maxamillion can't remember
<Mark76> I'm off
<Mark76> Bye for now
<fyn> is there an epiphany build sans extraneous gnome deps for use with xubuntu or some other lightweight gecko implementaion?
<garuhhh> hi! what's the easiest way installing vlc if my pc is not connected to the internet?
<Pixilarion> !epiphany
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epiphany - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pixilarion> garuhhh: isn't it included on the cd?
<Pixilarion> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Pixilarion> !VLC
<garuhhh> if it's in the cd, won't it be installed automatically?
<Pixilarion> nope
<Pixilarion> just try sudo apt-get install vlc with your cd inserted
<aussieman> anyone using gutsy yet? im having problems with network manager ..
<Pixilarion> aussieman: I am
<Pixilarion> without NM problems :)
<aussieman> Pixilarion, is nm and the aplet going ok?
<aussieman> i keep having drop outs in the connection, it wont display the cable connexion if i have the ewifi on roaming and everytime i start up i have an increasing number of applets in my task bar
<aussieman> how is that for a start?
<TheSheep> maxamillion: yes
<aussieman> pues mal
<aussieman> ok well ill just keep hunting for an answer
<Pixilarion> aussieman: if you wnat you can disable the networkmanager alltogether
<Pixilarion> Settings > Autostarted Applications
<Pixilarion> but I only use a cable connection
<aussieman> how?
<aussieman> Pixilarion, how?
<Pixilarion> so I can't help you with wifi
<Pixilarion> how what?
<Pixilarion> the disableing?
<Pixilarion> just go to, like i said, Settings > Autostarted Applications
<Pixilarion> there you can switch off the applets
<aussieman> ok thanks
<Pixilarion> like update manager and network manager
<Pixilarion> they annoyed my like hell
<Pixilarion> :)
<aussieman> done
<aussieman> i dont mind them when they work properly but i recall when i got fiesty it took a few weeks for them to settle down i suppose this will be the same
<Pixilarion> lol
<Pixilarion> don't know about that
<aussieman> thats linux
<Pixilarion> well, the update manager for me was a real pain because I'm working on a slow machine
<Pixilarion> and at boot time it took all my resources
<Pixilarion> and the networkmanager isn't necessary for my because of 1 permanent cable connection
<aussieman> yeh i know i had one of them until the spanih gvt decdied to give us all cheap loans
<Pixilarion> well, my iBook broke down a few eeks a go and as a poor student I can't afford a new one
<Pixilarion> so I'm stuck with this Dell from 8 years old
<Zettabyte> Hello
<Zettabyte> a question !
<Pixilarion> Zettabyte: hi
<Pixilarion> shoot! :)
<TheSheep> zfs...
<Zettabyte> Shared folders in xubuntu ???
<Pixilarion> Zettabyte: System > Shared Folders?
<Zettabyte> but !! Windows shared folders for viewing on xubuntu
<Pixilarion> Zettabyte: man, please make some nice phrases
<Pixilarion> What are you asking actually?
<garuhhh> pixilarion: thanks! i'll try that first...
<Zettabyte> As to see the shared folders of a pc with windows on my pc xubuntu
<Zettabyte> I need to access windows shared folder from xubuntu desktop
<Pixilarion> Zettabyte: ok, I understand you now
<Pixilarion> give me a minute
<TheSheep> !smbfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zettabyte> In ubuntu, there is an option from the dropdown menu but on xubuntu it doesn't have.
<TheSheep> Zettabyte: you need a separate client for that, or a smbfs mount
<TheSheep> Zettabyte: xubuntu doesn't come with an smb client
<TheSheep> Zettabyte: you need to install one
<Zettabyte> Like that?
<winkerbean> Anybody know how to get lpr to print a file with printer codes already embedded in the file?
<pilibeen> so is it a good idea to upgrade to gutsy gibbon right now?
<vinze> pilibeen, be sure to back up your stuff if you can
<vinze> Hey people, I've got this other harddrive in my computer that I plan on using for backups... Which filesystem would you recommend? Just normal ext3?
<zoredache> how are you going to make backups, and what are you backing up?
<zoredache> if you where to use something like dirvish for example you would want to use ext3
<vinze> zoredache, I think I'll use sbackup to backup my personal documents and perhaps my settings
<zoredache> but generally unless you are doing something unusual it is best to stick with ext3... it is probably the most well tested and most stable filesystem
<vinze> OK then I'll go with that, thanks
<zoredache> oh, and let me put another plug in for dirvish... It is a great backup tool...  I think it is what Apple stole their idea for time machine from
 * vinze looks up dirvish
<vinze> Hmm... Is it commandline?
<zoredache> the really neat feature is that it uses hard links to effeciently store multiple backups
<zoredache> yes, it is basically just a perl script that runs rsync
<vinze> I prefer GTK applications...
<graulich> I just installed xubuntu-desktop on Gutsy Ubuntu. On the first time I loaded the xfce session all was well, but since then every time I try, xfce4-session doesn't start and I have to start all the bits and pieces of xfce one by one.
<Toshibi> Hello....I have a question about Upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10
<evil_tech> ok
<vinze> I can't unmount a partition because "it disagrees with fstab", what should I do?
<Toshibi> I am getting an MD5Sum error on the last file
<evil_tech> vinze: i think there is a command to force unmount
<vinze> evil_tech, when I ran Thunar as root I managed to unmount it without errors, but Gparted takes ages to scan my hard drives now
<brick__> how do i make compiz-fusion autostart when starting up/rebooting?
<vinze> Ah well, I'm off for dinner, I'll try again later
<brick__> nevermind. got it.
<evil_tech> how did you do it brick__?
<evil_tech> i've been trying to get it to run at boot for a while
<brick__> just added it to autostarted applications with command compiz --replace
<evil_tech> hmm i tried that and it didnt work
<brick__> hmm. running 7.04 or 7.10 ?
<evil_tech> 7.10
<brick__> it didnt work for me in7.04, had to make som startupscript that i cant remmember, and havent tested in 7.10 yet, ill restart now and be backin a second--
<brick__> evil_tech, worked perfectly here.
<brick__> rebooted and got compiz running right away..
<evil_tech> hmm must not have done it right
<evil_tech> i'll have to double check when i back in xubuntu
<brick__> its in meny - settings - autostarted apps. name and description to what ever you want and command is compiz --replace
<brick__> in xfce menu editor, there is an --- include --- system line.. how can i edit whats in that "system" meny ?
<TheSheep> brick__: you can add your own entries bove it and they will 'cover' the included ones
<TheSheep> above
<brick__> yeah, but if i just want to add something to that system menu? a launcher for fireftp in the network menu?
<TheSheep> brick__: make a 'network' submenu and a 'fireftp' launcher in it
<TheSheep> brick__: just make sure to put it above the include
<brick__> but will it overwrite the values inside the systems network menu ?
<TheSheep> brick__: only the ones named the same as those you add
<TheSheep> brick__: submenus will be 'merged'
<brick__> ok...
<brick__> shame,, i lost the network menu icon.. any idea on what name it has? cant remmember how it looked and its looks crappy with "holes" in the menu
<TheSheep> brick__: xfce-network afair
<brick__> no suck thing here. only xfce-internet
<brick__> but i think its the one:P
<vinze> Hey, I want to format /dev/hda, but when I open Gparted while it is unmounted, it will takes ages to start (it hangs with "Scanning all devices..."). Any ideas?
<zoredache> did you say you are trying to format a partition while it is mounted?  Also, do you really want to format /dev/hda, or do you want to create a partition on it, and format that?
<vinze> No, I want to partition it, for which it needs to be unmounted, but when it is, Gparted won't start normally....
<vinze> And yes, I want to format /dev/hda (there are two partitions on it now), but Xubuntu is on /dev/hdb ;-)
<zoredache> you probably should repartition while you are booted from a livecd....
<vinze> Hmm... Yeah, I'll try that then, thanks
<zoredache> repartitioning while on a running system tends not to work out very well
<vinze> Well, /dev/hda has nothing to do with my running system, but from a LiveCD will probably work better indeed
<graulich> I installed xubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu Gutsy. Ever since my second xfce session, when I log on as myself xfce4-session doesn't start. I made a new user to see if this is a systemwide problem, and the new user loads xfce4 just fine. What could the problem be?
<vinze> zoredache, apparently Gparted has now finished loading so I can still partition it now :)
<schlumpf-> hi i am trying to build "openVeoh" i followed the steps as said in the walkthrough but i had the following errors during the make command i have no clue so ill just c&p the last lines
<schlumpf-> ../include/veohsql.h:38:21: error: sqlite3.h: No such file or directory
<schlumpf-> ../include/veohsql.h:42: Fehler: ISO-C++ verbietet Deklaration von »sqlite3« ohne Typ
<schlumpf-> ../include/veohsql.h:42: Fehler: expected »;« before »*« token
<schlumpf-> ../include/veohsql.h: In destructor »VeohSQL::~VeohSQL()«:
<schlumpf-> ../include/veohsql.h:56: Fehler: »db« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
<schlumpf-> ../include/veohsql.h:56: Fehler: »sqlite3_close« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert
<schlumpf-> make[1]: *** [clientinfo.o] Fehler 1
<schlumpf-> make[1]: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/home/openveoh/src/core'
<schlumpf-> make: *** [libopenveoh] Fehler 2
<evil_tech> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Rodents210> I set up my wireless adapter but I can't set it to "No security" and it can never get get a connection
<Rodents210> it lights up and says it can connect but signal strength is 0
<Rodents210> I think what I'm using is p54usb because it works, and the ndiswrapper driver does not
<graulich> what's the simplest way to have a command run every time I log in?
<evil_tech> cron job?
<graulich> how do I make one?
<evil_tech> um i cant remember and my linux book seems to be missing
<graulich> isn't there a relatively simple way involving gdm?
<evil_tech> i think there is a GUI of it
<evil_tech> you could poke around in synaptic for one
<graulich> I just need to put one command in, I wanna poke around as little as possible =\
<evil_tech> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-add-jobs-to-cron-under-linux-or-unix-oses/
<evil_tech> crontab -e in a terminal
<evil_tech> is there an equivalent program to DVDFab in linux?
<julesa> And there you have it.
<harryc> now I have a question to ask someone. how do I do that?
<julesa> Just ask.
<D4vid> I have an old laptop with 800 mhz and 182 mb ram
<D4vid> will xubuntu run smoothly
<D4vid> +
<D4vid> ?
<harryc> I installed a feisty fawn version of xubuntu on an old ibm thinkpad. it worked great for  a while and then one day I turned it on and the menu bar across the top of the desktop had disappeared along with all the menu options. I got up a terminal and tried to update, but it wouldn't let me do it. anyone have a fix? thanks very much.
<julesa> D4vid: That's a bit tight. You might want to look at something smaller like xubuntu.
<julesa> D4vid: Though, honestly, 182Mb of ram is kind of tight. Have you thought about upgrading it. If it's even possible?
<D4vid> i wrote xubuntu
 * julesa chuckles.
<D4vid> and this is the xubuntu forum
<D4vid> channel*
<D4vid> i think it's possible
<julesa> Did I type xubuntu? Yes, space aliens took over my fingers.
<D4vid> what did you mean then?
<T`> is it safe to just do a apt-get update/dist-upgrade after changing fiesty to gutsy in sources.list?
<T`> my upgrade manager doesn't show a new distro
<T`> i dunno why
<julesa> D4vid: How about http://www.puppylinux.org/ or DSL?
<D4vid> xubuntu says that it only need 64 mb ram
<D4vid> and it is only going to be used for internet, email and wordprocessing
<julesa> D4vid: Well, there's only one way to find out!
<D4vid> yeah hehe
<D4vid> i think it's going to be faster than xp anyway
<julesa> Can you even boot XP in that amount of ram?
<D4vid> julesa, yes it works but it's slow sometimes
<jjmiv> what's going on
<unl33t_home> hello
<|PeReGiL|> buenas tardes gente
<|PeReGiL|> bunisimas tardes
<|PeReGiL|> alguien q hable español ¿?
<unl33t_home> lo siento, no, no hablo mucho
<|PeReGiL|> ni modo
<|PeReGiL|> alguien q me ayude
<|PeReGiL|> tengo problemas con glx en mi xubuntu gutsy
<unl33t_home> not working?  roto?
<unl33t_home> o not installed?
<|PeReGiL|> no esta instalado
<|PeReGiL|> de hecho no puedo instalarlo con
<|PeReGiL|> apt-get install xserver-glx
<|PeReGiL|> no me permite instalar por que me pide la clave de root .. se la pongo .. pero me señala como clave incorrectar
<unl33t_home> que vidio card?  ati?  nvidia?
<|PeReGiL|> nvidia
<|PeReGiL|> tengo activada la aceleracion 3D
<|PeReGiL|> rendering yes
<dgimse> hi i was wondering how to change file extenaions in the boot directory
<|PeReGiL|> puedo instalar ubuntu en xubuntu
<unl33t_home> PeReGil:  aptitude install nvidia-glx-new
<|PeReGiL|> ok
<|PeReGiL|> tnaks
<|PeReGiL|> tanks
<unl33t_home> no problem
<unl33t_home> that should do it
<unl33t_home> si no trabajo, aptitude search nvidia, por file list
<|PeReGiL|> ok
<|PeReGiL|> algo mas
<|PeReGiL|> se puede instalar gnome sobre xubuntu ¿?
<unl33t_home> sobre?
<|PeReGiL|> en xubuntu
<|PeReGiL|> gnome in xubuntu
<unl33t_home> ah
<unl33t_home> install gnome-desktop, but will replace xubuntu-desktop meta backage (profile)
<unl33t_home> anyone know if they are no longer doing a ppc port?
<unl33t_home> i want to install xubuntu on my powerbook...
<|PeReGiL|> unable to lock the admisitration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/) are you root?
<stinkyfoot> anyone in here?
<|PeReGiL|> unable to lock the admisitration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/) are you root?
<unl33t_home> around ish
<|PeReGiL|> no reconoce mi contraseña de root
<unl33t_home> sudo <command>
<stinkyfoot> my firefox always crashes
<stinkyfoot> at odd times
<stinkyfoot> any advice?
<unl33t_home> off the top of my head, not really, whats it running on?
<stinkyfoot> meaning what kind of computer?
<unl33t_home> x64?  x86?
<unl33t_home> yeah
<stinkyfoot> 86
<stinkyfoot> it happens on both my desktop and laptop
<unl33t_home> odd, should work fine
<stinkyfoot> its not when i ahve a bunch of windows open or anything
<unl33t_home> on my system its usually java or flash related
<|PeReGiL|> ok
<|PeReGiL|> tnaks
<|PeReGiL|> tanks
<stinkyfoot> yea i guess it could be that
<stinkyfoot> how do i fix that?
<|PeReGiL|> install compiz fusion in xubuntu ¿?
<unl33t_home> make sure they're installed, you might have to enable the commercial repositories
<stinkyfoot> well they're definitely installed
<stinkyfoot> what other browsers can i run that are compatible?
<stinkyfoot> with lots of websites?
<stinkyfoot> other than opera
<stinkyfoot> which crashes sometimes as well for me
<unl33t_home> gnome used to have a browser, kde still does, but both are mozilla based
<stinkyfoot> kde has konqueror yea
<stinkyfoot> that one was working fine when i was running kubuntu
<stinkyfoot> but it's also a file manager and i'm wary of installing it in xubuntu because of that
<unl33t_home> if you enable the kde libs in the settings, don't remember the menu path off th top of my head, sorry
<unl33t_home> doh
<stinkyfoot> i dont want it to take over my file management
<Zettabyte> Hello
<Zettabyte> I have a problem mounting shared folders on xubuntu in fstab
<|PeReGiL|> install compiz fusion in xubuntu gutsy ¿?
<stinkyfoot> no likely peregil
<|PeReGiL|> cuales son los repositorios
<Zettabyte> peregil eres duro en xubuntu?
<stinkyfoot> que significa duro
<|PeReGiL|> not
<Zettabyte> I have a problem mounting shared folders in fstab
<Zettabyte> guru
<stinkyfoot> did i say that right?
<stinkyfoot> que significa?
<|PeReGiL|> nose
<|PeReGiL|> pero soy novato
<Zettabyte> quice decir que si es un guru de xubuntu
<|PeReGiL|> comnece con xubuntu
<|PeReGiL|> mi primer contacto con linux
<|PeReGiL|> fue por xubuntu
<Zettabyte> tengo un problema montando carpetas compartidas
<Zettabyte> si las monto manualmente bien
<D4vid> how do install?
<Zettabyte> pero en fstab para que quede cada vez que se inicia linux no funciona
<D4vid> i get this Busybox thingy
<|PeReGiL|> se puede instalar compiz fusion en xubuntu gutsy ¿?
<Zettabyte> creo que no
<|PeReGiL|> uhmmm
<|PeReGiL|> ni modo
<|PeReGiL|> me cambio a ubuntu con gnome
<unl33t_home> no se, aptitude search compiz o aptitude search fusion, possible
<Zettabyte> pero para xfce lo dudo
<|PeReGiL|> si llevo semanas intentandolo
<unl33t_home> anyone know if the ppc ports been dropped compleatly?
<aoupi> hrm, how can I get the command of an item in the menu?
<unl33t_home> i think through one of the two menu editors, haven't played with it too much yet
<unl33t_home> under settings
<aoupi> well
<aoupi> it says  --- include system --- where the item is :)
<TheSheep> aoupi: if you add another item with the same name above it, it will 'cover' the system one
<TheSheep> aoupi: and the submenus are merged
<aoupi> TheSheep: yea, but I want to know what command is run when I click a certain item in the menu
<aoupi> Display Settings
<aoupi> how would I invoke that from a terminal
<TheSheep> grep 'Display Setting' /usr/share/applications/*.desktop
<TheSheep> then see into the files listed
<aoupi> TheSheep: thanks :)
<TheSheep> aoupi: the command is: xfce-setting-show display
<aoupi> yea, found it thx
<unl33t_home> there should be another menu editor that goes more in depth to what is in the system menu
<TheSheep> unl33t_home: these items are not user-editable
<unl33t_home> hrm, sorry :\
<TheSheep> unl33t_home: there is a work in progress for a new menu system for xfce 4.6 that fixes this issue
<TheSheep> unl33t_home: but it's liekly to take a while
<unl33t_home> i've waited for gnome to make it where it has and dabbled in fvwm ;)  i can wait for xfce :)
<unl33t_home> ok, time to clean... gotta bounce, and soon i'll replace osx with xubuntu :)
<evil_tech> how do you start xfce wm
<TheSheep> xfwm4
<evil_tech> grr i made compiz break stuff
<evil_tech> there fixed
#xubuntu 2007-10-31
<graelb> Hi there, I just burned a DVD on my winbox, and when i pop it into my 'buntu machine, it throws me an error saying..."Invalid mount option when tying to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'
<dorianxlii> Does anyone happen to know how to disable the screensaver permanently?
<dorianxlii> In Gutsy...
<j1mc> dorianxlii: yes.
<j1mc> dorianxlii: go to Applications > Settings > Screensaver Settings >
<j1mc> and then uncheck the box that says, "activate screensaver when computer is idle"
<mdwith> hello
<mdwith> is there a way to install xubuntu w/ the traditional text install?
<mdwith> 7.10 release i might add
<aanderse> you could do a command line install
<mdwith> yes, how might i go about doing that?
<aanderse> download the alternate install cd
<aanderse> not the desktop one
<mdwith> dope!
<mdwith> i can't do it from the live cd?
<aanderse> so you are looking for something like ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso (depending on your arch)
<aanderse> well i think the live cd can only install a full desktop system ...
<mdwith> yeah, thats what i want, i just don't want to install it in the dektop environment
<aanderse> but xfce, not gnome, right?
<mdwith> yes
<aanderse> so do they make a xubuntu alternate installer is the question
<aanderse> oh ... nm it looks like thye do
<aanderse> :)
<aanderse> you're in luck
<aanderse> http://www.xubuntu.org/get#gutsy
<aanderse> so click on a mirror
<aanderse> and make sure you download the alternate installer
<aanderse> not the desktop
<aanderse> then you're one your way
<mdwith> thanks man, this will save me ages
<mdwith> it's got everything the desktop has right?
<zengen> Does anything else besides installing the gstreamer plugins need to be done to play mp3's with rhythmbox?  It found the files after I installed, but I get no sound when I play them with the codecs I used for ubuntu.
<SeveredCross> Anyone here use Xubuntu on an older iMac?
<SeveredCross> Seeing some odd errors when yaboot starts up (something like /pci@80000000/mac-io@10/ide@20000/disk@0:3,/boot/vmlinux: Input/Output error
<SeveredCross> Then, when I hit Return again, it just says "Please wait, loading kernel..."
<SeveredCross> Is it expected for it to take that long?
<mdwith> are you new to linux?
<SeveredCross> Nope
<SeveredCross> Though I'm not familiar with OpenFirmware paths and such--new to PPC Linux.
<mdwith> well i can't help you
<mdwith> maybe a disk defect?
<SeveredCross> It's a brand-new IDE disk.
<SeveredCross> Just arrived today, installed today, Xubuntu installed half an hour ago.
<SeveredCross> So, nobody has anything for me?
<mdwith> srry dude, just installed my first disros today : 0
<Frem> Hey, I've got a strange problem. My mouse cursor obeys the theme I set for it when it's hovering over the desktop or in Firefox, and inside the main text area in Pidgin, but everywhere else (over the taskbar, window border, most controls, etc) it turns into the default X11 cursor. Does anyone have any ideas what might be causing this?
<gpocentek> Frem: it's a known bug AFAIK
<gpocentek> no idea what causes it
<Frem> gpocentek: Ah, ok. Thank you.
<_dillinger> good morning. anyone on line?
<dagoberto> hi
<dagoberto> i am searching application for radio in xfce4
<dagoberto> in kde it's amarok and xfcw4 what is?
<_dillinger> hi, anyone here?
<_dillinger> good morning
<_dillinger> any ideas on my printer problem?
<_dillinger> I keep getting blank pages
<_dillinger> even pdf:s when printed are blank
<_dillinger> this came after upgrading to Gutsy
<_dillinger> I disabled apparmour, didin't help
<warbler> _dillinger: I'll have a quick check of the forums
<warbler> is it epson?
<_dillinger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/ReleaseNotes
<_dillinger> no, samsung
<_dillinger> looking at that, it would seem that apparmour is the culprit, but disabling it does nothing
<_dillinger> I can't seem to find anything else on the forum similar to my problem, though I guess I could be missing an obvious keyword to try
<_dillinger> the printer "prints" fine... just blank pages...
<_dillinger> and if I print a PDF, it's blank too
<_dillinger> and this started with my upgrade to gutsy
<warbler> did you explore this part - Users must be in the printing administration group, "lpadmin", to be able to configure printer settings
<_dillinger> umm, no
<warbler> a few lines further down
<_dillinger> ok, no, I'm already a member
<_dillinger> The user `vanu' is already a member of `lpadmin'.
<_dillinger> just to be clear
<warbler> try reading this, it might help - http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/printing_ubuntu
<_dillinger> nope, no help there
<_dillinger> I had no problem configuring printer, drivers, everything... infact with feisty, the printer worked perfectly
<_dillinger> one I upgraded, first it wouldn't print at all, I re-installed the drivers and now it prints only blank pages
<_dillinger> the printer fires up and spits out blank pages... and yes, I tried switching cartridges as well, but it prints PDF:s blank too... it's can't be out of pixels too :)
<_dillinger> and the most annoying thing about my problem is, it seems to stump everyone :D
<totalwormface> fascinating
<_dillinger> I'm sure it's something really simple
<warbler> updates can loose drivers - have you reinstalled the driver?
<_dillinger> yes
<_dillinger> and it's infact a driver that came with ubuntu and it worked fine before
<warbler> then I'm thinking config issue - did you change fonts or did the upgrade?
<rzimek78> hi, I have a problem. I've installed Xubuntu 7.10 and now there's no application bar. Why is it?
<_dillinger> fonts... hmm
<_dillinger> no, I don't know
<_dillinger> yeah, maybe a font issue?
<_dillinger> where do I adjust that?
<totalwormface> rzimek78: you see a panel somewhere? right click it and add goodies :]
<warbler> _dillinger: looking
<warbler> under preferences - fonts - you might have to go to control center to get it on the menu
<rzimek78> <totalwormface>no, there's no visible panel :(
<totalwormface> rzimek78: then type alt f2 xfce4-panel
<rzimek78> ok
<_dillinger> warbler, umm, sorry, was working :).... preferences under what setting?
<_dillinger> or under what program?
<warbler> fontsw
<warbler> fonts
<warbler> there is a menu entry called fonts
<_dillinger> oh, okay, I understand...
<_dillinger> I forget, where do you adjust the menu options? control center is.. uhh?
<_dillinger> main menu?
<warbler> control center - main menu
<warbler> preferences
<warbler> fonts
<_dillinger> hmm, i don't know, I must be missing something, because it's not listing fonts here... and I don't even have preferences under the applications menu, even tough according to the main menu settings, it should be showing up
<_dillinger> what I mean to say is, I'm obviously a noob here :p
<_dillinger> sorry for being a PITA
<warbler> _dillinger: can you open control center?
<_dillinger> under what menu is it located?
<_dillinger> what I mean is, I can't see one anywhere under applications
<warbler> yeh well - in mine it's under preferences - I'll try and find a command for it
<_dillinger> an option called control center
<_dillinger> ok, I don't have a menu option called preferences either??
<_dillinger> I have settings and system and a bunch of options under those obviously
<_dillinger> ok, apparently it's not normal for those to show up.. how do I get them to show?
<_dillinger> or maybe it's normal for them to show, but since I installed xubuntu on top of ubuntu they are missing, this according to some googling
<warbler> _dillinger: in terminal type      gnome-control-center
<_dillinger> cool
<rzimek78> how easilyy browse my local network
<rzimek78> ?
<rzimek78> in Xubuntu?
<warbler> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<_dillinger> unfortunately, no "fonts" option
<warbler> it is under main menu - preferences
<rzimek78> but I need samba browser - pyneighbourhood is not easy
<warbler> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<rzimek78> but in my local network there are XP systems too
<_dillinger> GNOME font viewer under "other"?
<_dillinger> there is no fonts option under preferences
<warbler> _dillinger: what ubuntu do you use?
<warbler> I'm feisty
<warbler> _dillinger: sorry - doing too many things - your on gutsy - from what I've read that option should still be there
<Pixilarion> anybody knows a way to ignore the joins/parts in XChat by default?
<_dillinger> warbler, sorry, had to do some work again... yes, on gutsy and xubunut of course...
<_dillinger> like I said, fonts menu option is missing, so that could have something to do with my problem
<warbler> look in synaptic - search term fonts
<_dillinger> ok
<Pixilarion> found it: /set irc_conf_mode 1
<Pixilarion> ignores the joins and parts :)
<_dillinger> I dunno, what am I looking for
<_dillinger> font config is already isntalled
<warbler> _dillinger: I'll look at my installed fonts to see
<_dillinger> thx
<warbler> anything under libgnomeprint?
<warbler> and ttf-(something)   and xfonts
<D4vid> Can someone here help me how i install a Linksys network pcmia card?
<warbler> is it wireless?
<warbler> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<D4vid> but i can't get it to work
<D4vid> ive been trying everything
<warbler> D4vid: you will need the windows driver and the ubuntu prog called ndiswrapper
<D4vid> i tried that
<D4vid> every page gives a different soultion :/
<_dillinger> lignomeprintui2.2-dev is NOT installed, should I install it?
<warbler> D4vid: you should add the prog to startup or start it at every boot
<_dillinger> libgnomeprintui2.2-0 and -common ARE isntalled
<D4vid> warbler ok to do that?
<D4vid> how*
<warbler> anything with -dev is for programmers
<warbler> libgnomeprint-data?
<D4vid> warbler, how do i add it to startup?
<warbler> D4vid: I;ll check
<_dillinger> no, -data is not installed
<_dillinger> The GNOME Print architecture - data files
<_dillinger> This is a prototype implementation of the Gnome Printing
<_dillinger> Architecture, as described in:
<_dillinger> http://www.levien.com/gnome/print-arch.html
<_dillinger> This package contains fonts and locale files needed by gnome-print.
<_dillinger> so, no I guess not
<warbler> D4vid: read this -   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<D4vid> i have
<warbler> D4vid: right click the http
<D4vid> im not a retard
<D4vid> ive read the documentation
<warbler> _dillinger: data is important
<warbler> D4vid: just been helping someone that new nothing - taking nothing for granted
<warbler> *knew
<warbler> D4vid: to add to startup go to - applications - preferences - sessions - startup and add the command
<_dillinger> yeah, D4vid, people here can't know what you know or don't know.. and be polite :)
<D4vid> sorry im very tired
<D4vid> been fighting with xubuntu all night
<_dillinger> I know how you feel
<warbler> D4vid: it was a twelve tear old just learning so I'm careful
<warbler> *year
<warbler> D4vid: there is a better howto in the wikis - I'll find it
<D4vid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<D4vid> im trying to get that to work now
<warbler> D4vid: try this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5645
<warbler> _dillinger: did you download the -data file?
<_dillinger> working on it
<warbler> k
<D4vid> omgi think it's working now
<D4vid> IT'S ALIVE!
<_dillinger> ok, finally installed, nice blank pages :(
<warbler> D4vid: what got it working?
<D4vid> warbler, yeah it's connected to my wireless network
<D4vid> the only problem now is that im getting 404 in firefox
<warbler> _dillinger: did you check synaptic for entries under xfont?
<_dillinger> is it fetching an ip adress?
<_dillinger> no, I'll try that next
<D4vid> warbler, im connected to my network but firefox can find any webpages
<warbler> D4vid: in firefox click on  - edit-preferences-advanced-network  as a first check and see how it connects
<D4vid> warbler, direct connection to the internet
<_dillinger> all xfonts that look important are installed and up-to-date
<warbler> D4vid: great - next - users and groups in the menu - check that your user has rights - simple check but updates and driver installs can change these things
<warbler> _dillinger: I'm like the others and am at a loss then - have you looked in launchpad for a bug?
<warbler> _dillinger: found a samsung printer howto - seen it?
<warbler> _dillinger: it's here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341621
<D4vid> warbler, all user privilegies are checked
<D4vid> ok it's working now
<D4vid> now how do i get it to autoconnect to my network at boot?
<_dillinger> thanks, lets see what it says
<warbler> D4vid: I didn't see an entry to add to startup in the wiki - try a reboot and see if it is connected?
<_dillinger> wow, it works!
<_dillinger> not entirely why
<_dillinger> I played around with the drivers
<_dillinger> apparently some of the suggested drivers are not correct
<warbler> _dillinger: that link steered you close/
<_dillinger> yes
<warbler> *?
<_dillinger> thank you very much!
<_dillinger> I should buy you a beer :)
<warbler> I hope it only gets better then
<TDBarnard> quit
<TDBarnard> Hi all. Just installed xubuntu (7.10) on an old ibm thinkpad (A20m). It's hooked to a 4-port hub that also has an ubuntu desktop system attached. The A20m fails to access the internet (broadband connection through ethernet port). Right clicking on the upper-right-hand-corner network icon and selecting Connection Info shows Wired Ethernet (eth0), Speed: 10Mb/s, Driver: 3c59x, and Hardware Address 00:00:86:4B:FC:BE, all of which are co
<TDBarnard> Anyone have any ideas/suggestions regarding my last post?
<Pixilarion> TDBarnard: do you get an IP address?
<Pixilarion> "ifconfig" will show you that...
<TDBarnard> No. Running dhclient manually results in "no dhcpoffers received"
<Pixilarion> well, guess something is wrong with your router
<Pixilarion> maybe resetting might help?
<Pixilarion> but it doens't sound like an ubuntu problem to me
<TDBarnard> well, it's not a router - just a dumb hub. my desktop system (running ubuntu) runs fine through it. i tried plugging the a20m into its port (just in case it might be a bad port) but no difference there. What's puzzling is i previously had redhat fedora on it and had no problems. but i like ubuntu better and so loaded it and now am hitting my head against this wall
<Pixilarion> ok
<Pixilarion> so for some reason it's not getting an IP address...
<TDBarnard> exactly
<Pixilarion> TDBarnard: maybe you can find some information abot what is going wrong in dmesg?
<TDBarnard> i can ping the desktop and get a good response, so my thinking is some configuration somewhere is off just enough to prevent the ip acquisition
<TDBarnard> good idea, didnt think of checking the log
<Pixilarion> TDBarnard: you can always check System > Network
<Pixilarion> there you can set you interfaces
<TDBarnard> ok
<Pixilarion> but, maybe a silly question, do you need DHCP with a hub?
<TDBarnard> no, have wildblue satellite for broadband connection and ubuntu uses dhclient (i'm guessing) to obtain dynamic ip address assignment
<Pixilarion> uhu
<Pixilarion> TDBarnard: any luck?
<TDBarnard> not yet. i'm going to reinstall xubuntu on entire disk. it's on a 2ndary partition right now and perhaps there's a problem with that. even if not it'll remove *one more* potential problem
<TDBarnard> i'll post how it turns out
<Pixilarion> TDBarnard: hmm
<Pixilarion> I guess that won't be the problem
<Pixilarion> my guess, it is something with the driver for the networkcard
<Pixilarion> did the card get configured during installation?
<TDBarnard> yes
<Pixilarion> strange
<TDBarnard> installation assigned the 3c59x (if i recall correctly) driver to it
<Pixilarion> did you try sudo ifdown et1 ?
<Pixilarion> and dan ifup?
<Pixilarion> *and then
<Pixilarion> a solution that helped me in the past: make sure that everything is connected and reboot the computer
<TDBarnard> no, hadn't tried that. reinstall is in progress now (don't need the crap on the previous partition anyway) so i'll give that a try if there's still a problem (which i'm guessing will likely be the case). oh, i have tried the reboot thing :)
<TDBarnard> cycled the hub as well, just for good measure
<Pixilarion> adn it can't be the network cable?
<Pixilarion> no, because you were able to ping
<TDBarnard> nope, swapped the cables between it and the working desktop system.
<TDBarnard> reinstall should be done here in a few minutes.. i'll give the ifdown/ifup a try
<Pixilarion> wow, how long does that install take?
<TDBarnard> it's an a20m thinkpad from around 2001... takes alittle while
<Pixilarion> sounds faster than my install
<Pixilarion> i'm working on a Dell Optiplex GX1 (1999)
<TDBarnard> ah
<Pixilarion> install took about 1h15
<Pixilarion> maybe a little less
<TDBarnard> installing from cd (no internet to upgrade after install). but cd install takes ~20 minutes
<Pixilarion> TDBarnard: did you look at the ubuntuforums?
<TDBarnard> maybe a little less
<Pixilarion> they always helped me
<TDBarnard> yeah, did that. no posts regarding this particular laptop so i've posted there... usually takes awhile to get a response so i thought i'd give irc a try since i'm able to work on it right now
<Pixilarion> sure
<Pixilarion> sorry I can't help you more
<Pixilarion> i'm not really a linux freak :)
<TDBarnard> hey, you've given me a couple ideas i hadn't thought of so thanks!
<Pixilarion> yw :)
<TDBarnard> lol, i am one...
<Pixilarion> to be honest, I'm actually a lawstudent so...
<TDBarnard> i mfg fiberglass skins for boeing, airbus, etc.
<Pixilarion> :)
<TDBarnard> a former linux programmer that got tired of the big city and now just make fiberglass skins and trade ag futures... lol
<TDBarnard> moved from sacramento to eastern WA about 9 years ago... back to the subject, reinstall just about done
<Pixilarion> well, I'm still studying, will be graduating next summer
<TDBarnard> what school?
<Pixilarion> Chatolic University of Leuven (Belgium - Europe)
<TDBarnard> cool
<Pixilarion> well, it's no America :)
<TDBarnard> lol
<Pixilarion> so Sacramento or Eastern WA(?) sounds cool to me too
<Pixilarion> grass is always greener on the other side...
<TDBarnard> yeah: sacramento - california to newport - washington; or to put it another way i went from a city of about 1.2 million people to one with 6,000 people. lol
<Pixilarion> ok, 6000 sounds nicer
<Pixilarion> my hometown is around 90,000
<Pixilarion> wouldn't know about Leuven
<Pixilarion> guess around 50 or 60,000
<TDBarnard> agreed... install says it's cleaning up so will give your ideas a try here in a few minutes
<Pixilarion> ok :)
<brick_|> how can i uninstall xfmedia without removing xfcegoodies?
<brick_|> nevermind. got it..
<witozzo> hi! anyone knows how to play rm stream? I've installed real player from the .bin file, but still I cannot play rm stream....
<ablomen> witozzo, mplayer should be able to do it
<ablomen> atleast afaik
<witozzo> ok, I'll try to install mplayer... ;) thanks!
<ablomen> np. hope it works :)
<witozzo> uh, how can I uninstall real player if I want?
<witozzo> can I just delete the real player folder? (I've installed it from the .bin as I said)
<TDBarnard> hmmm, system log shows problems with dhcdbd...
<Pixilarion> that doesn't sound good
<Spozen> whats the command to start xfce panel?
<Spozen> xfce4-panel.
<TDBarnard> No, it don't. I'm getting the following in the log:
<TDBarnard>   dhcdbd: Started up.
<TDBarnard>   dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0
<TDBarnard>   dhcdbd: Unrequested down ?:3
<TDBarnard> I have no idea what this is telling me... do you?
<witozzo> even with mplayer installed, firefox doesn't play the rm stream...
<ablomen> witozzo, ah no if you want to play it withing ff you have to install the mplayer plugin
<ablomen> mozilla-mplayer or something like that
<Pixilarion> TDBarnard: sorry not a clue
<Spozen> im having this wierd shit after upgrading to gusty if i click the panel it vanish, and if i click an icon the app comes up for about 2 sec then it dies
<witozzo> ok thanks!
<ablomen> :) it works?
<witozzo> I'm installing it right now
<witozzo> I'll tell you something in a while
<ablomen> ok :)
<Pixilarion> witozzo: there is also a vlc plugin, but that worked not as good with my installation as the mplayer plugin for FF
<witozzo> still it's not working... I was checking ff preferences and there is now a RealPlayer9 plugin that is supposed to be used to play rm file...
<witozzo> and I cannot change it to mplayer plugin
<witozzo> at least not from there
<witozzo> and in the /mozilla/plugins directory there is no realplayer plugin...
<ablomen> witozzo, i think its in /usr/local/share or something like that
<witozzo> I'll check
<witozzo> nothing there
<ablomen> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ?
<witozzo> yes, I was right there before you told me to check /usr/local
<ablomen> ah
<witozzo> but I found that in the /realPlayer/plugins there are some plugins
<witozzo> can I just delete that folder? it's in my own user directory
<witozzo> I installed real player without package
<ablomen> eew
<ablomen> well i dunno
<ablomen> never installed it myself
<witozzo> ok.. I'll try anyway... I like to risk :D
<Pixilarion> witozzo: you can always rename the folder
<Pixilarion> or move it out of sight
<Pixilarion> might help if you want to revert afterwards ;)
<witozzo> ok thanks! ;)
<ajrion> heloo , i am as of now a proud owner of a HP 530 and i want to have linux on it, i am a begginer at linux but i think that xubuntu is a good easy distro, stable and not resource demanding.. does anyone have any suggestions or think I might be wrong ? :)
<ajrion> i would much apprechiate any comments
<TDBarnard> anyone on here running xubuntu on an ibm a20m thinkpad?
<TheSheep> ajrion: what processor and how much ram does it have?
<TheSheep> ajrion: are you new to Linux only or to the computers in general?
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: you might find some information on the ThinkWiki, maybe
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: you have a problem with your network card, yes?
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: good idea, i'll give that a try
<ajrion> TheSheep i am new to linux only
<ajrion> TheSheep Intel Core Duo T2050 1.6GHz
<ajrion> 512 mb ram
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: yes.
<TheSheep> ajrion: should run very nicely
<TheSheep> ajrion: whatd do you mainly intend to use it for?
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: won't sucessfully obtain a dynamic ip address
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: does it work when you set a static ip?
<ajrion> TheSheep surf mail music burning dvds reading pdf-s and much more i dont know yet :)
<TheSheep> ajrion: you might want to install k3b for burning dvds
<TheSheep> ajrion: I mean additionally
<ajrion> TheSheep though i think i might need winXP on it just in case i get an application that runs only on win and i have to work with it
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: don't know. i'd have to contact my isp to find out if they'll assign me one. can i test this without doing that?
<TheSheep> ajrion: and all the codecs that are not installed by default for legal reasons
<ajrion> TheSheep what about drivers
<ajrion> TheSheep i only got manuals CD with my lappy
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: you can connect another computer in its place and see what ip it gets, then set it on yours and see if it works
<ajrion> TheSheep and i allways had trouble with lin's drivers when trying to install it on my desktop, so sadly i never got a linux runnign properly and retuyrned to win for years
<TheSheep> ajrion: linux comes with most of the drivers build in. if you have an nvidia or ati graphics card, you can use the restricted drivers manager to install additional drivers
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: good idea. i've got an ubuntu desktop system and the a20m connected via a dumb hub so i'll give that a try. btw, the desktop system works fine. just troubles with the a20m. swapped cables so that's not the problem and i can ping the desktop fine. just connecting to the internet is failing
<ajrion> TheSheep "restriced drivers mannager"? never heard of it :) on my lappy there is a Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950... is that gonna work properly, as good as in winXP ?
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: do you want both computers to share the same ip?
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: if so, you need to configure masquerading on the desktop computer
<TheSheep> ajrion: i810 driver should handle it
<TheSheep> ajrion: it's build in
<ajrion> in xubuntu?
<ajrion> TheSheep in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> ajrion: yes
<ajrion> TheSheep hey how can i tell if my 530 has USB 1 or 2.0 ?
<TheSheep> ajrion: run 'dmesg | grep ehci_hcd' in a terminal
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: hadn't thought of that. doesn't have to share the same ip though as the satellite isp i'm using isn't restricting the number of machines i connect
<ajrion> TheSheep oh i dont have an OS on it yet : ) i ment, how do I look up that info on the net?
<TheSheep> ajrion: boot a live cd
<ajrion> TheSheep oh yeah :))) sorry,,, im downloading xubuntu 7.10 via bittorent now :)
<ajrion> TheSheep i'll doo that
<ajrion> TheSheep THANK YOU :) you are verry helpluf
<ajrion> helpful*
<ajrion> l
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: very puzzling why i can ping the desktop system fine but it fails to get an ip assigned to it (dhclient)
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: i mean, assigned to it by my isp
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: let me get this straight
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: you have a desktop computer, and it has an IP assigned to it by your ISP
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: correct
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: and you connect a second computer trough a hub
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: correct
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: isp is directv... cable from the goes to hub... hub feeds both desktop and laptop
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: desktop is running ubuntu and works fine
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: accesses internet no problems
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: laptop has xubuntu on it but internet access doesn't work
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: and you want this second computer to obtain and use *tha same* ip?
<TheSheep> the same?
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: no, it can obtain/use a different ip... i can have up to 5 connections, dynamically assigned by directv
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: ah, ok, do they assign them by the MAC address?
<TDBarnard> oop, make that wildblue... it's just pkged through directv
<TDBarnard> TheSheep, yes
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: if so, you might need to tell them the MAC of your laptop
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: well, prior to installing xubuntu on it i had an older redhat fedora installed and didnt have this problem. i like ubuntu better so decided to load xubuntu on it and didnt expect this to come up
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: so, does it work now?
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: no, not since installing xubuntu. The Connection Information window shows the following:
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: I don't understand that line about 'wildblue'
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: "wildblue" is the actual satellite-based isp...
<TheSheep> ah, ok, nevermind
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: can you pastebin the result of running sudo /etc/init.d/netwroking ?
<TheSheep> networking
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: interface: Wired Ethernet (eth0); Speed: 10 Mb/s; Driver: 3c59x; all other entries from IP Address down through Secondary DNS are 0.0.0.0; Hardware Address: 00:00:86:4B:FC:BD
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: sure
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: well, i'll type it in as i'm irc-ing on the desktop system
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: if you see the desktop, you can just scp them :)
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: it doesn't - i've been working at getting internet access on the laptop, haven't begun looking into getting the 2 systems to see each other
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: hmmm, that's a bit to be typing
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: concentrate on the error messages :)
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: ok, i'll run it and let you know what happens
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: message logged to /var/log/messages?
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: yes
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: i ask because running the script simply returns "*Configuring network interfaces...   [OK]"
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: you have it set to dynamic?
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: if you mean, do i have the "wired connection" setting in Network, it's set to what's call Roaming mode. same as the desktop is set
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: can you set it to DHCP
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: yes, i can try that. i'll have to uncheck "Enable roaming" to do it
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: reboot? or is there a script i can just run to have it retry?
<TheSheep> it should just retry by itself when you press ok
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: ok
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: hmmm, "Connection Information" is no longer available (grayed out) after doing that
<TheSheep> that's ok
<TheSheep> do you have network?
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: nope... tried pinging www.google.com and no response
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' again
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: ok
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: here's what i got: (typing it in for ya):
<TDBarnard> The Sheep: * Reconfiguring network interfaces...
<TDBarnard> Listening on LPF/eth0/00:00:86:4b:fc:bd
<TDBarnard> Sending on LPF/eth0/00:00:86:4b:fc:bd
<TDBarnard> Sending on Socket/fallback
<TDBarnard> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
<TDBarnard> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
<TDBarnard> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 17
<TDBarnard> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<TDBarnard> No working leases persistent in database - sleeping.
<TDBarnard> grep: /etc/resolv.conf: No such file or directory
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: this means that your computer didn't receive any replies from the DHCP server
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: it might be because the connection is somehow wrong, or because they don't have your MAC in their database
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: ok. question is why?... cabling is fine (swapped with the desktop)... well while we've been chatting i went ahead and hooked up an old windows system and configured it. they wouldn't know that one's MAC either and it obtained access without a hitch - so i'm guessing that's not it.
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: one thing i've not tried is swapping the hub ports (desktop w/ laptop), perhaps the port's bad... worth a shot anyway
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: no difference there either
<djark> Hi all
<djark> Does anyone have an xubuntu server running mysql as a small enterprise server in vmware
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: there is an entry in /var/log/messages stating "kernel: [1425.092000] eth0: setting half-duplex." happened after manually running /etc/init.d/networking restart
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: that's normal with a hub
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: ok. in addition /var/log/syslog shows that after dhclient3 failed avahi-autoip was started and assigned an ip address
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: that's why you can ping your desktop :)
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: but you really want the ip from the dhcp
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: ah, ok.
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: I'd suggest you to call your isp and make sure they still have your mac in the database
<Schrooms> hello can anny one help me
<TheSheep> !ask | Schrooms
<ubotu> Schrooms: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Schrooms> my sound dousnt work
<TheSheep> Schrooms: how do you test it?
<Schrooms> by playing a mp3 song
<TheSheep> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheSheep> Schrooms: you need to install additional codecs to be able to mplay mp3s
<TheSheep> Schrooms: that page has information on how to do that
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: well like i posted earlier, while we were chatting i brought up an old windows machine, hooked it to the hub, and gave it a try (it's never been on the network). it connected fine, and i've never given them that nor any other MAC address
<Schrooms> it is nogt a codec problem becouse games olso have no sound
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: ah, so they give an ip to any mac
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: yep
<TheSheep> Schrooms: try opening a terminal, running 'alsamixer' ans seeing if the volume is >0
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: hmm... maybe you could try with a different dhcp client
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: try installing dhcpcd
<Schrooms> whel they are all on 61 but still no sound
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: you know, since i can ping my desktop system... perhaps it'd be easier to just set this up so that the laptop accesses the internet via the desktop system... now if only i knew how to do that... lol
<Schrooms> in alsamixer  they are now all on 61 but still no sound
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: that's pretty easy
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: google for 'masquerade'
<TheSheep> Schrooms: none of the has 'mute'?
<TheSheep> Schrooms: you don't have a 'mute' button or volume knob?
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: will do, thanks for the help
<Schrooms> ehh in alsamixer?
<Schrooms> yeah worked
<Schrooms> theSheep thank you verry much
<Schrooms> i got it working
<Schrooms> finnaly some metal from my speakers
<Schrooms> bye
<RandyboY> Im having a bit of a problem with my display settings... They keep changing without me doing it... Where is the settings saved so i can take a backup and restore when the problem occurs? And how do i reset xfce4 from a remote ssh session?
<evil_tech> is there a way to rip dvd to the hard drive or shrink it to fit on dvd5?
<TheSheep> evil_tech: dd if=/dev/dvd of=~/my_ripped_did.iso
<evil_tech> i didnt even think about dd
<evil_tech> that didnt work. it made a 1.8mb file
<TheSheep> evil_tech: make sure the dvd is not mounted
<TheSheep> evil_tech: and that you use the right drive
<evil_tech> only have one dvd
<evil_tech> it was mounted so i unmounted and it still made a 1.8mb file
<evil_tech> can i mount drives remotely
<evil_tech> maybe it is cause it is a copyrighted dvd
<TheSheep> evil_tech: can you play it?
<evil_tech> yeah
<TheSheep> then dd should copy it
<TheSheep> evil_tech: are you sure you have enough free space?
<evil_tech> hmm maybe i cant play it
<evil_tech> mplayer just told me it cant connect to the hal daemon
<evil_tech> i dont have enough space on the main drive so i told dd to copy it to my 80gb hdd1
<kupesoft> GDM looks back in xubuntu with 800x600, how to fix?
<Pixilarion> looks back?
<kupesoft> looks bad
<kupesoft> sorry
<kupesoft> the fonts are all weird
<kupesoft> How can I take a screenshot of gdm
<Pixilarion> and you want to work in 800x600?
<kupesoft> That's all my monitor supports
<RandyboY> Im having a bit of a problem with my display settings... They keep changing without me doing anything... Where is the settings saved so i can take a backup and maybe restore when the problem occurs? And how do i reset xfce4 from a remote ssh session?
<evil_tech> RandyboY: i think display settings are stored in xorg.conf
<evil_tech> which is in /etc/X11
<evil_tech> as for resetting xfce from a remote ssh i havent the slightest
<evil_tech> TheSheep: i got dvd playback working. has to be mounted in order for it to play
<RandyboY> evil_tech, didnt contain the settings i need :) I need the resolution settings and placement settings. The "on screen placement" setting :) Cause i have a flat-tv which get "out of range" if its not _that_ setting.
<evil_tech> i think i figured out what i was doing wrong. i had if=/dev/dvd instead of /dev/hdb which is the dvd drive
<TheSheep> evil_tech: /dev/dvd should be a link to /dev/hdb anyways
<evil_tech> apparently its broken on my system. i'll have to look into it once it is done doing its thing
<evil_tech> pretty sure that dd an entire dvd will take a while
<evil_tech> RandyboY: unless XFCE stores its own resolution settings and placement then xorg.conf should be it.
<evil_tech> TheSheep: dd errored out. "File size limit exceeded (core dumped)
<TheSheep> evil_tech: that means you tried to create a file larger than 4GB on a FAT file system, didn't you?
<TheSheep> evil_tech: FAT is Microsoft's design, it cannot hold files larger than 4GB
<TheSheep> (or was it 2GB)
<evil_tech> ...maybe...
<evil_tech> is there a way to convert a drive from FAT32 to ext3
<TheSheep> dunno, probably not without moving the files somewhere
<evil_tech> hmm might be easier to just copy the file to a different drive
<D4vid> I have a quick question
<D4vid> when i shutdown xubuntu on my laptop i have to press my power key
<D4vid> cacan i disable that so it justs shutdowns on its own?
<D4vid> its an acer laptop
<TheSheep> D4vid: if it's too old to have an atx power supply, then you can't
<D4vid> when i had xp i it wasnt like this
<TheSheep> ah, then it has an atx power
<TheSheep> hmm... look at the top of dmesg
<TheSheep> anything about acpid?
<hyper__ch> huhu TheSheep
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: o/
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: finally got my diploma ;)
<D4vid> i have disabled acpi
<hyper__ch> D4vid: then you may need to enable it
<D4vid> it the install didnt work until i disabled it
<hyper__ch> well, does it boot now when enabled?
<hyper__ch> D4vid: did you install with the alternate cd?
<D4vid> yes
<hyper__ch> D4vid: yes to which question?
<D4vid> i used the alternate cd
<D4vid> i havent enabled it yet
<hyper__ch> try it
<D4vid> if it doesn't work can i disable it or is my computer doomed?
<hyper__ch> where did you disable it?
<D4vid> by typing  linux acpi=off noacpi before install
<hyper__ch> D4vid: you could alter the boot parameters in grub to start with acpi... you should then be able to undo that
<D4vid> ok thankyou i will try that
<hyper__ch> brb
<D4vid> i have a very old acer laptop
<hyper_ch> back again
<RandyboY> evil_tech, thats what im asking if anyone knows :
<RandyboY> :)
<evil_tech> :)
<hyper_ch> RandyboY: that would be?
<evil_tech> whether XFCE saves its own copy of display settings somewhere other than xorg.conf
<hyper_ch> hmmm, good question
<hyper_ch> I don't think it uses something different
<evil_tech> i didnt either
<evil_tech> wouldnt make sense too since X has that information already in xorg.conf
<ajrion> yo people does xubuntu 7.10 have compiz-beryl like ubuntu does?
<vinze> ajrion, no
<ajrion> i dont know how to check that
<ajrion> a :((((
<evil_tech> yes and no
<evil_tech> you can get compiz to work on xubuntu
<vinze> Not by default
<ajrion> i just started ubuntu 7.10 on a HP 530 and i like the windows effects
<evil_tech> but its not by default and doesnt integrate as well
<ajrion> evil_tech you can?! how :)
<vinze> ajrion, if you also got Ubuntu installed you can get it to work in Xubuntu
<vinze> And otherwise you need to install it
 * vinze has so many guides to write ;-)
<hyper_ch> vinze: can you write a guide for me how I can make an aweful lot of cash without being required to actually work?
<vinze> hyper_ch, easy, just inherit something :P
<hyper_ch> vinze: no rich relatives ;(
<vinze> hyper_ch, get adopted ;-)
 * hyper_ch is available for adoption - please submit a current account balance upon application
<ajrion> brb
<vinze> Gotta go, bye
<evil_tech> urg need more hard drive space
<ajrion> thanks vinze and evil_tech :)
<ajrion> bye
<evil_tech> and the lord sayeth let there be 15gb extra hard disk space!!! and there was 15gb of ext3 formatted goodess! and he looked at the freespace and said it was good
<D4vid> can i somehow limit how much hdd space a user can use in her home folder?
<evil_tech> like disc quotas in NTFS
<evil_tech> ?
<vinze> I suppose you could've put their folders on separate partitions...
<evil_tech> you can but i dont remember the commands and i havent been able to find my linux book
<D4vid> there must be some way
<Pumpernickel> !info quota
<ubotu> quota: implementation of the disk quota system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.14-8 (gutsy), package size 412 kB, installed size 1252 kB
<Pumpernickel> Voila.
<evil_tech> yay for ubotu the handy irc bot
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: you know virtualbox?
<Pumpernickel> A bit.  Why?
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: you know how I can access a debian client from my gutsy host?
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: I can't even find out the right IP for the client
<zoredache> pardon?
<Pumpernickel> http://www.bgevolution.com/blog/index.php/virtualbox-guest-ip-address/
<Pumpernickel> Seems complicated.  Good luck.
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: thx
<evil_tech> how do you mount a drive as read write?
<hyper_ch> evil_tech: sudo mount /dev/xxxxx /path/to/mount
<evil_tech> this is what i'm typing and it isnt working: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /media/tmp rw
<evil_tech> ok how do i make it so not just root has read write access
<evil_tech> ?
<evil_tech> why will this stupid drive not mount as read write
<evil_tech> ***slams head on keyboard
<zoredache> it is broken?
<evil_tech> no i'm just dont know how to do it
<evil_tech> tried putting it in fstab doesnt work
<zoredache> so you can write to the drive when logged in as root?
<evil_tech> yeah
<TheSheep> evil_tech: make a directory, and chown it to you
<zoredache> ok then you need to set filesystem permissions that allow you t write to it
<nanonyme> zoredache, was that set with umask or whatever?
<evil_tech> so since i am mounting it in /media/tmp chown that to me
<zoredache> on my portable usb drives I do something icky, and do a chmod 1777 /mnt/blah
<zoredache> that way, anybody can create files there, but they will only be able to change things they own
<zoredache> like /tmp
<zoredache> you could create a group or use your admin group
<zoredache> then do chown root:admin
<evil_tech> chown worked
<zoredache> then chmod 2770 the folder... that would allow anyone in that group to read/write
<evil_tech> not to worried about that im the only one with access to this computer and the drive is about to be filled and removed
<zoredache> if you are moving the drive around, then it might be better to leave it owned by root:admin though
<zoredache> when the drive is mounted on different system, you may not be you
<evil_tech> its just temporary storage to see if this dvd95 program works
<evil_tech> my other drive is FAT and dies when the file size hits 4gb and my main drive is full
<zoredache> ah
<zoredache> well anyway, just making sure you understood the consequences of your choice
<evil_tech> thanks i wouldnt have known that. definitely useful for the future
<R3MI> hi guys, trying to install Xubuntu here on an IBM iseries laptop (Celeron 700mhz, 64megs Ram, 10gig HD) and always get the same error with any distro i try (kubuntu & ubuntu). Error is acpi=force is required to enable ACPI. Anything i can do?
<R3MI> then it shows up the Xubuntu logo with the progress bar under but spins 2-3 time then it jams there
<zoredache> have you tried disabling power management?
<R3MI> i wish i knew how!
<zoredache> in the bios?
<R3MI> there is 0 configuration about any power management in the bios
<R3MI> its the most basic bios i have ever seen
<zoredache> what cd image are you trying to use?
<R3MI> Xubuntu 7.10, same prob with Kubuntu or Ubuntu latest version as well
<zoredache> I am nore curious if you are using the livecd, or the altcd
<R3MI> the live cd
<zoredache> generally, I have better luck with the alternate cd... but that may not help...
<R3MI> what is the difference between a Alt CD and the real thing?
<R3MI> i have never downloaded any Alt CD
<zoredache> there is no x11 server... it is a pure text-mode install
<zoredache> all menu-driven...  I think it is the same kernel though...
<R3MI> but when it is installed after it is the same thing?
<zoredache> so you probably would have the same problem...  I haven't tried with the newest release, but you should be able to provide boot paramaters manually to disable certain kernel features like power management
<zoredache> yes, the altcd, and livecd will both give you the same thing in the end
<D4vid> use alt cd, press f6, add linux acpi=off noacpi to the end of all parameters, install and follow instructions
<D4vid> that worked for me on my really old acer laptop
<R3MI> "linux acpi=off noacpi" ?
<R3MI> need the word linux there?
<zoredache> yes
<R3MI> still freeze at same place :(
<evil_tech> is it frozen or just really really slow?
<R3MI> when i see the Xubuntu logo the progress bar under the logo spins 2-3 times and jams there
<R3MI> no activity what so ever
<zoredache> did you say earlier versions of ubuntu did work?
<R3MI> nothing works
<R3MI> tried 6.04
<R3MI> and tried 7.04 too
<R3MI> and now 7.10
<hyper_ch> R3MI: with 64mb ram y ou need the alternate cd
<R3MI> i have 87% downloaded of the Xubuntu alt cd
<zoredache> 64mb of ram?  what are you planning on doing with that anyway?
<R3MI> not much
<hyper_ch> DSL, featherlinux, puppy linux would be much better suited
<hyper_ch> it's going to be really, really, slow
<R3MI> just an old laptop i have laying around, just want to keep a list of what i have in my freezer downstairs
<evil_tech> i agree with zoredache
<R3MI> alt cd is burning, gonna give it a try if not ill download Puppy or Feather
<R3MI> thanks for the help guys
<D4vid> alt cd will probably work
<D4vid> but why xubuntu oif you're going to  use it as a freezer server :P
<evil_tech> heck DOS would work fine for that purpose
<R3MI> just tried the Alt CD, doesnt work :(
<R3MI> downloading Feather and Puppy
<R3MI> dont have a floppy drive on that machine
<Nourox> an anyone help with installing MySQL Server 5 on Xubuntu 7.10?
<zoredache> installing is easy... apt-get install mysql-server
<zoredache> configuring is somewhat beyond the scope of the channel...
<zoredache> where you having some specific problems?
<Nourox> I tried apt-get install mysql-server... After downloading and installing it promted: unable to fetch some archives...
<zoredache> Nourox: you probably need to enable some additional repositories or something...
<D4vid> how do i enable and disable acpi?
<Mark76> What's the minimum ram you need to run XP comfortably?
<D4vid> 256
<D4vid> but i recommend at least 512
<Mark76> So someone with 512 should be okay?
<D4vid> yeah
<D4vid> i have run xp with 128 mb ram
<D4vid> wasn to fast though
<D4vid> switched to xubuntu ^^
<Mark76> Must be something else that's slowing their PC down then
<D4vid> check msconfig
<D4vid> crap like norton can really slow it down
<Mark76> How do you do that?
<Mark76> I haven't used Windows intentionally in years
<KalEl> hi... 1) i have kubuntu, how can i install xubuntu? 2) is xubuntu a version of ubuntu with teh xfce desktop manager?
<KalEl> thanks
<Mark76> Yes
<Mark76> OPen a terminal
<Mark76> Done it?
<KalEl> yeah please go on
<Mark76> Now type sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<KalEl> ok thanks
<Mark76> Done it?
<Mark76> Password
<KalEl> thanks i got it :)
<Mark76> Cool
<Nourox> Ok, MySQL works for me now :)
<Mark76> Woohoo!
<Mark76> I take it you're a fan of a certain son of Krypton, Kalel
<Mark76> KalEl
<KalEl> and right you are
<KalEl> :)
<Mark76> Okay. Now restart
<Mark76> In the sessions menu on the log in page you should now have Xubuntu as an option
<Mark76> What IM/IRC client are you using, KalEl?
<KalEl> Konversation
<KalEl> but my connection is slow
<KalEl> it will take some time to get 66mb
<Mark76> Pidgin is the default in Xubuntu
<KalEl> i have 256kbps connection
<Mark76> I take it you're still downloading it then?
<Mark76> Oh
<Mark76> My
<Mark76> God!!!!
<KalEl> :)
<KalEl> why how much do you have?
<Mark76> Hey everyone, we have a strange visitor form 1995!
<Mark76> from
<Mark76> About 2 megs at least
<KalEl> Oh my!
<Mark76> I'd have to look at the Virgin Media page on Broadband options to know for sure
<Mark76> So, where are you posting from KE?
<KalEl> you can play F.E.A.R at full speed on the net
<KalEl> India :)
<Mark76> Not Canada?
<Mark76> Fair enough
<KalEl> here i can download F.E.A.R without fear (of going to jail) :)
<Mark76> Do you know how to start MSConfig
<KalEl> (not to say that i do that... but piracy is prevelant here - probably owing to low speed india doesnt attract attention in that front)
<KalEl> msconfig yeah
<Mark76> Yes, but at only 256KbPS is it really worth the hassle?
<KalEl> exactly... i don't take it
<Mark76> Is it one of those DOS commands?
<KalEl> windows actually, it launches a gui
<Mark76> Ah righr
<Mark76> t
<Mark76> See, 2 years Windows free will do that to a guy :D
<KalEl> :)
<KalEl> i am windows free now... won't pay for the Vista "upgade"
<Mark76> My name is Mark and I have been Windows free for two years
<KalEl> it's kinda like paying for trashing my desktop...
<KalEl> Nice to meet you Mark, my name is Kal, I'm Windows free for two weeks
<Mark76> Just take it one day at a time, Kal ;)
<Mark76> How much is left to download?
<KalEl> it's pretty slow... 16% done
<Mark76> Whoa
<Mark76> Don't surf
<KalEl> :)
<KalEl> it's ok no rush
<KalEl> i'm sharing it with somebody
<KalEl> who is surfing :=)
<Mark76> AH okay
<Mark76> Where abouts in India are you?
<KalEl> now, bangalore
<Mark76> I've heard bad things about the water supply in New Dehli
<Mark76> Delhi
<KalEl> yeah been there 2 years
<Mark76> How is it in BAngalore?
<KalEl> you heard right
<KalEl> bangalore is better in terms of water supply and weather
<Mark76> Cool
<KalEl> but infrastructure and roads are definitely better in delhi
<Mark76> Good to know you won't be dropping dead of typhoid before you've finished downloading the Xubuntu desktop ;)
<KalEl> :)
<Mark76> Your conversational English is excellent, btw
<Mark76> It's better than what some geezers 'ere is
<KalEl> i'm trying out different desktop environments in ubuntu
<Mark76> Wise
<KalEl> Mark, do you like Xfce the best?
<Mark76> YEah, it's a good match for my Pentium III chipset
<KalEl> ok
<Mark76> That's a whopping 256mbs of RAM at an astounding 833 gHz
<KalEl> I liked KDE when I installed it... but now it seems cluttered - I can't exactly pinpoint why
<Mark76> You added to much stuff?
<Mark76> too
<KalEl> No it's the same interface... seems seems more cluttered than Gnome
<KalEl> I can't zero in on the reason why I feel that way though.
<KalEl> Probably it's just too jazzy for me...
<Mark76> You prefer something more Rock 'n' Roll?
<KalEl> I liked the compiz-fusion in Gnome... but something in KDE doesn't probably suite me well
<KalEl> Less Rock 'n' Roll ;)
<Mark76> XFCE doesn't really do Compiz-Fusion
<KalEl> That's alright I turned it off in Gnome after first 3 days :)
<Mark76> I mean, it can; but it kind of goes against the philosophy of the thing
<KalEl> Although when some friend comes to see my new Ubuntu box I turn it on for a while ;)
<Mark76> :D
<Mark76> Good idea
<KalEl> Most of them are unaware of where linux has reached, so they are always zapped at the first sight
<KalEl> Some are not shocked though
<Mark76> You should show them how easy it can be to install
<KalEl> Because they think I've done something to Windows :)
<Mark76> Ha ha
<Mark76> Isn't Jim Croce dead? :-/
<Mark76> What're your favourite apps in Ubuntu, Kal?
<KalEl> I like g++ :)
<KalEl> mPlayer
<KalEl> it's fun to ssh from the laptop and control the mPlayer on my screen to watch movies with friends
<zengen> I just did a clean on 2 computers and I'm having a problem with the screensaver on both of them.  If I switch user and leave the computers idle they revert back to the desktop without any input from the login screen.  Also, when the 'action button' added to the panel is set to lock it does nothing when clicked.  Anyone know how I can fix those?
<zengen> clean install*
<Mark76> Sorry Zengen, not a clue
<Mark76> Kal?  Do you have any suggestions?
<KalEl> No sorry... do the 2 computers have similar specifications?
<zengen> No, completely different.
<zengen> I found some similar problems on the forum, but no one had a fix.
<Mark76> I just added the lock button to see what would happen
<KalEl> I see, I do not know if anyone else have had this problem... may be someone in this room can test and confirm as your problem seems easy to replicate
<Mark76> Unfortunately I'm the only user of this computer
<KalEl> zengen, probably you could also try asking in the #xfce channel
<zengen> KalEl, didn't think about that.  Will try it.  Thanks.
<Mark76> :)
<KalEl> You're welcome :)
<Mark76> I'm quite a fan of Claws for email
<KalEl> Hope somebody is able to solve it.
<Mark76> It's light on resources and has a handy sys tray notification plug in
<Mark76> For browsing I prefer Epiphany over FIrefox
<zoredache> zengen: I can confirm that behavior
<zoredache> I have also done two clean installs of xubuntu... the screen doesn't get locked by the screen saver even when it is checked
<evil_tech> has anyone checked to see if it is a bug
<evil_tech> cause i have the same problem
<zoredache> I added a lock button, and installed the gnome-screensaver and a few other things...
<zoredache> eventually I got my lock button to work
<Mark76> How long did it take the desktops to reappear, Zen?
<Mark76> Man, some of those screensavers are trippy
<Mark76> Anyone know if the XFCE people are working on v4.5?
<Mark76> Nearly time for bed here
<Mark76> Night Kal
<KalEl> Night Mark
<KalEl> I was reading up on Xubuntu...
<Mark76> :)
<KalEl> Seems Xubuntu looks the same as Gnome and supports the same applications! why is it then faster? Or rather, why is Gnome more of a resource hog?
<KalEl> Puzzles me...
<Mark76> Good question
<KalEl> What's the catch? Gnome must have something which Xubuntu doesn't... what is it??
<KalEl> Otherwise why would someone prefer Gnome!
<Mark76> Compiz-Fusion?
<Mark76> Ah, I know!
<KalEl> :)
<vonck7> compiz works fine in xubuntu ;)
<KalEl> Is that part of gnome?
<KalEl> :)
<KalEl> Anyway I guess I'll find out soon...
<Mark76> The Gnome version comes with Open Office as standard, The XFCE one doesn't
<Mark76> How did you get compiz to work, vonck?
<KalEl> Well... yeah it comes with some other things also which I don't really need like Evolution
<zengen> For the other people that had the screen lock problem it works if you install xscreensaver and use that instead of gnome-screensaver.
<vonck7> Mark76 : can't really remember, buit
<KalEl> compiz --replace doesn't work?
<vonck7> but i did have some problems getting it to work
<KalEl> or probably the window decorations may have trouble, just like kde
<Mark76> Oh
<vonck7> i do have to do a compiz --replace after i login, but it's in my toolbar so it's just 1 extra click.
#xubuntu 2007-11-01
<KalEl> i had some trouble running compiz with KDE - even after i got it running, i couldn't fix the one thing - applications which flash the taskbar won't do it when compiz is running in KDE
<Mark76> Must... switch... off... time... stamp
<KalEl> Bubye
<Mark76> Bye Kal
<KalEl> May I should sleep too... it's 5:31am
<Mark76> YES
<Mark76> Grr
<Mark76> Night all
<KalEl> Good night then. See ya, thanks :)
<vonck7> night
<KalEl> zengen, thanks for the information, i will keep it in mind in case i also face the same problem
<KalEl> Does xubuntu also have the 'auto update' feature? (I rather like to do the updating in my own time though)
<HehawOK> Hello, does Xubuntu,or Linux in general, start to "tear down" after a few months like Windows?
<HehawOK> IE: starts to boot up taking 5 mins + for no good reason at all
<HehawOK> When it only took a few mins maybe to start with
<zoredache> no
<HehawOK> Interesting.  That seems even more of a reason to switch.  I hate formatting just cause the system is getting slower than an old "slug bug" with sugar in it's tank.
<zoredache> of course windows doesn't really do that either unless you are frequently installing lots of crap
<HehawOK> LOL bull
<somerville32> Stuff easily gets installed without you knowing it on windows
<somerville32> And things often run without you knowing it
<HehawOK> yeah, like big.ass.ago.bot.exe
<HehawOK> or RXdaddybot.exe
<HehawOK> Oh yeah another thing is, I was getting "username/pass" on our windows machine, when I was setting up shared folders.  Is there a way to turn that off, so they can just \\ip# , instead of having a user/pass ?
<HehawOK> like the shares in windows
<zoredache> are you asking how to make windows not require authentication for access to shares?
<HehawOK> yes
<zoredache> later version of windows don't allow that...
<HehawOK> ?
<HehawOK> I am sharing my folders just fine using both versions of windows
<HehawOK> I went in to Slowbuntu, uh.. Mollsesubuntu, er.. Ubuntu about a week ago and setup folder sharing, and the windows machine had to have user/pass
<zoredache> you are still authenticating.  It is likely that you just have the same username/password on both, and so the autentication was invisble
<HehawOK> Before I got tired of Ubuntu lagging worse than XP with fading
<zoredache> pass-through authentication is what it is called
<HehawOK> So I would have to tell them my user/pass ?
<HehawOK> What good does it do to lock the screen when I am away if they know my user/pass ?
<s|k> simplejson is escaping my forward slashes in strings and I don't want it to do that
<s|k> any suggestions?
<s|k> I'll just remove them once they're strings :/
<brick_|> how can i login to my xubuntu instalation from work. using rdp and stuff like that+
<brick_|> i have setup my router with dyndns, since my ip change, but when i enter that host in webbrowser, i just get the login to my router,, what program must i have installed in xubuntu to enebale remote login from windows using remote desktop connection?
<somerville32> brick_l: You can use remote desktop but you need to configure your router to forward the applicable ports.
<brick_|> ok. thats no problem. ill just nat them.
<brick_|> but what must i enable in xubuntu/install in order for it to allow remote logins to it?
<somerville32> VNC
<brick_|> somerville32, ok.. just install vnc and connect to it using regular rdc in windows ?
<somerville32> You'd use a vnc client
<brick_|> ok.. what vnc client would you recommend for xubuntu ?
<somerville32> Well, Xubuntu would run the VNC server.
<somerville32> Your other box would run the client;.
<brick_|> ok. im testing freenx right now, if that does not work ill try the vnc solutions.. but if i understand correctly, freenx provides better speed etc. is that correct +
<brick_|> ?
<homebrewcider> hey guys, can someone help me please? I have 2 HDDs, first has Windows, second has Xubuntu, I had the MBR obviously on HDD 1, when I reinstalled windows, it obliterated it obviously. I need to put a boot loader on the second HDD, I need to do this so I can boot to Xubuntu via the boot menu on startup, so the wife and kids can go straight to windows without touching anything, and I can select boot menu, then select the second HDD to
<homebrewcider> I should point out that I am using the install cd LIVE now
<tonyyarusso> homebrewcider: I'm not quite sure I understand you.  Why would that be required to let them boot to Windows?
<homebrewcider> it's not
<homebrewcider> it's required to let me boot to xubuntu
<zoredache> why not just put the boot loader on the first drive and set windows as the default option?
<homebrewcider> the way I ant to get it back to was the way it worked best. Rest of family wanted to use windows they turned the computer on and windows booted, no screen for them to read, I want to boot to Linux I turn on, select boot menu>(appropriate HDD) and it boots to the second HDD which has linux. This is because both OSs were install with the other HDD unplugged. HOWEVER new computer, sealed up, just reinstalled windows, boot loader was o
<darkangel> hello
<darkangel> in xbuntu how do i remove drive shortcuts like the floppy (on the desktop)
<darkangel> i have a cell phone (lg??7000) how can i connect it to my laptop
<tonyyarusso> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<darkangel> i have a cell phone (lg??7000) how can i connect it to my laptop
<darkangel> i have a cell phone (lg??7000) how can i connect it to my laptop (usb)
<darkangel> !phone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<darkangel> uh maybe if i try enough i cna help my self
<darkangel> !cell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cell - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<darkangel> !cellphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cellphone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<darkangel> !cell phone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cell phone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<darkangel> i give up
<darkangel> i have a cell phone (lg??7000) how can i connect it to my laptop (usb)
<tonyyarusso> !repeat | darkangel
<ubotu> darkangel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tonyyarusso> and read the link from ubotu
<tonyyarusso> or just plug it in and see what happens
<homebrewcider> can someone help me please? This HDD has Xubuntu on it, but boot partition was on another HDD that is now gone, is there a way to fix this without reinstalling?
<homebrewcider> anyone had any experience with this
<cellofellow> hello!
<teenbeat2007> guy having small problem, cant remember xorg.conf setting like gfl gfx....
<Jyzygzel-> hmm how much does fresh Xubuntu install take space?
<ajrion> hey, does xfce have a battery monitoring utility for laptops like ubuntu does? i have a hp 530
<ajrion> adn i am worried about my battery
<ajrion> its a new lapp
<ajrion> yo?
<The-Kernel> yes it does
<ajrion> The-Kernel what is it called?
<ajrion> i have a big problem i just wanted to turn of a HP 530 on wich i booted xubuntu from CD and it wont turn of! the power LED is on and the usb flash drives are stil shining and the fan s working and i cant turn it on or of! please help!!
<The-Kernel> ajrion hold the power button for 5 seconds
<ajrion> i did, nothing happenes
<ajrion> i turened it off normlay, on teh exit icon and then shut down
<ajrion> oh
<The-Kernel> and it's doing that?
<ajrion> its off now :) thenk you the kernel ... id didnt wanna turn off before
<ajrion> it didnt do that with ubuntu ....
<The-Kernel> wow, um...what happened?
<ajrion> i tried again to hodl for 6 or 7 sec, and ok it turend off
<ajrion> but ubuntu gave me no such problem
<ajrion> i had to turnof SATA beause i want to put winXP first on it, and xp doesnt see the hard drive so i found an answer on some forum
<The-Kernel> xubuntu == ubuntu with just a different Windows Manager
<ajrion> i know, but ubuntu didnt give me such truble
<The-Kernel> what did you do before you tried to turn it off?
<ajrion> hmmm
<ajrion> hdparm
<ajrion> but i quit the terminal so i guess the hdparm was allso quited right?
<ajrion> hdparm -t /dev/sda
<ajrion> and i put a couple of usb flash drives, and it didnt wanna unmount them :(((
<The-Kernel> um...yeah
<The-Kernel> well, now you know, always hit ctrl+c then exit
<The-Kernel> make sure it dies
<ajrion> ok thanks :)
<ajrion> o darn, i put watch hdparm -t .. :)))
<ajrion> my cd with xubuntu is making wierd noises while running hdparm .. ubuntu gave me no such trouble :) what is that? could it because it is a CD rw?
<The-Kernel> yeah, a bad burn it sounds like
<ajrion> master the kernel yoda
<ajrion> hey how big must a partition be to instal xubuntu? how big the / and how big the /home?
<hyper__ch> ajrion: how much space do you have?
<ajrion> 80 - 5 - 20 gb
<ajrion> total - freedos (dont know why that is there, came with the lapp) - 20 xp (i put it, i need it 4 games :)
<jadelrab> ajrion, well home depends on your needs .. root may be 10 but i like to make it more (20 for me ) the swap is 1 as i use old machine ( 256 ram) but you can make it at least double of your ram
<HehawOK> Does Xubuntu run a lot smoother once you install it ?
<jadelrab> HehawOK, what is your machine spec.
<HehawOK> jadelrab P2 , 10 GB HD, Voodoo3 8 MB, 320 something RAM
<HehawOK> 450 MHz
<HehawOK> (the p20
<HehawOK> er
<HehawOK> (the p2)
<jadelrab> HehawOK, well i think yes it will be much smoother than the cdrom .. not sure as i did't test it on P2
<HehawOK> jadelrab: Ubuntu did not run well at all
<HehawOK> Worse than any windows ever
<jadelrab> HehawOK, maybe gnome requires high spec. i don't know if this will be smooth on xfce or not ..
<jadelrab> HehawOK, if not try to use lighter DE like flux or pekwm
<HehawOK> jadelrab: so it would be worth a try going back to Xubuntu ?
<HehawOK> I'm kind of afraid of installing it, after having the lag of my life.
<HehawOK> And the big disappointment
<jadelrab> HehawOK, well i'm sure it will be better than gnome but don't know if you will like it or not .. but anyway ..take my word it deserve a try
<HehawOK> jadelrab: yes, I am now noticing why I wanted to switch, after installing all this damn security stuff back.
<HehawOK> jadelrab: AV, anti-virus, validate to install this, validate to install that, validate, validate, validate!!!
<HehawOK> spyware this.. spyware that
<jadelrab> HehawOK, is linux need all of this ?
<HehawOK> No, I am back on XP after Ubuntu gave me a bad experiance
<jadelrab> HehawOK, ah  .. got you
<HehawOK> But just running the live disk, it seems Xubuntu ran better
<HehawOK> but that's not saying much from a CD-RW
<HehawOK> I guess there's only one way to find out
 * HehawOK sighs
<jadelrab> HehawOK, actually xubuntu saved me from buying a new pc .. i still use my old p3 256ram that i bought 5 years ago
<HehawOK> This was bought about 99
<HehawOK> And all I have been hearing is "your system would run better in a linux"
<HehawOK> And after Ubuntu, I have to disagree and be skeptical
<HehawOK> Although, once it finally loaded up a program, like VLC
<HehawOK> It ran the videos , and things a lot better
<HehawOK> and no skips
<HehawOK> Other than the damn WMVs
<jadelrab> HehawOK, recommended cpu for ubuntu is 500 MHZ
<HehawOK> What about Xubuntu
<jadelrab> HehawOK, If you have an old or low-spec computer, using a lightweight desktop system such as Xubuntu is recommended, as it should make more efficient use of your system's resources.
<jadelrab> HehawOK, this is what ubuntu wiki says on low resources pcs
<HehawOK> Yeah, I suppose one day when I get really tired of windows again, I'll redo it in to Xubuntu
<HehawOK> And hopefully things will work out better
<jadelrab> HehawOK, don't wait that day .. move now to xubuntu
<jadelrab> HehawOK, brb ..
<Jyzygzel-> can tasksel be used to remove software?
<Mark76> Hey, if you ping a web address what's supposed to happen?
<Mark76> Should it keep going forever?
<TheSheep> Mark76: you can't ping a web address
<Mark76> Are you sure?
<TheSheep> Mark76: yes, I'm sure. you can ping an IP address or a domain name
<hyper__ch> Mark76: that was a question I suppose
<hyper__ch> oh :)
<Mark76> Okay, tell me if this is working for you http://www.skyscrapercity.com
<TheSheep> Mark76: what do you exactly mean by "working"?
<Mark76> What happens when you open the link?
<TheSheep> Mark76: "open"?
<Mark76> Just click on it
<TheSheep> Mark76: no use, they don't have a web server runnin
<Mark76> Aha
<Mark76> It's them who've ballsed up
<Mark76> Goodo
<TheSheep> PORT   STATE  SERVICE
<TheSheep> 80/tcp closed http
<Pumpernickel> Jyzygzel-: Can, in theory.  In practice, bug 131202 and similar make it seem unsafe.
<Mark76> So you can't open the page?
<TheSheep> Mark76: what page? there is no page, they don't do www
<Pumpernickel> bug 131202
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131202 in tasksel "tasksel remove lamp-server trashed ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131202
<Mark76> It's a bloody web site
<Mark76> I've been there hundreds of times
<Mark76> It's got thousands of members
<TheSheep> Mark76: there is no web server running there
<Mark76> Are you calling me a liar?
<Mark76> =-O
<Pixilarion> maybe this is going to sound noobish, but I'm going to ask it anyway :) I'm running Xubuntu 7.10 and I want to make it more MacOSX-like so I want to install avant-window-manager. But for that I figured out I need something like Compiz? Can someone point out the basic steps to get avant running (I'll figue out the details myself :) )
<Pumpernickel> There's no server running there, at the moment.  It could just be down.  Calm yourselves.
<TheSheep> !compiz | Pixilarion
<ubotu> Pixilarion: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Pixilarion> so I just type "sudp apt-get install compiz"?
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: Pumpernickel:  you got a notebook? If so, are you aware of this?  https://launchpad.net/bug59695.html
<Pumpernickel> No, and no.
<Pumpernickel> Er, make that no and yes.
<Pumpernickel> (I read of it elsewhere.)
<hyper__ch> Pumpernickel: does that also apply to desktops?
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: all my laptopos run Vista ;)
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Pumpernickel> Unlikely, since most people don't bother with the powersaving features with desktops.
<hyper__ch> the only thing I use is turn the screen off after a certain time
<Mark76> Headache
<Mark76> Bleurgh
<totalwormface> copy that
<Mark76> Mark: Headache
<Mark76> Mark: Bleurgh
<TheSheep> Mark76: is tha a command
<totalwormface> :D
<MatBoy> someone already solved the krdc fullscreen issue ?
<TheSheep> MatBoy: check the bug report
<TheSheep> MatBoy: you can also subscribe to its changes
<michaelramm> QUESTION: Is the main difference between Xubuntu and Ubuntu the Xfce Manager?
<TheSheep> michaelramm: it's the most visible one
<michaelramm> does Xfce have lower req than Gnome?
<TheSheep> yes
<michaelramm> ok, so I have some older gateway machines (the old pizza box models) and I want to run *buntu on them
<michaelramm> i guess Xubuntu would be the best option
<TheSheep> michaelramm: what cpu and ram?
<michaelramm> Probably P1 with under 512
<michaelramm> have not booted them up in awhile so not 100% sure
<TheSheep> p1 is a little slow
<michaelramm> they are PII (E-3200s)
<TheSheep> E-3200s?
<michaelramm> that is the GW model number
<michaelramm> looks like PII 333MHz
<michaelramm> maybe 256-328MB RAM
<michaelramm> 384MB that is
<TheSheep> should be pretty usable
<TheSheep> don't expect miracles, of course :)
<michaelramm> what is the minimum
<michaelramm> sure
<michaelramm> not going to be my main machine
<TheSheep> 64MB ram and any pentium
<TheSheep> but that requires a lot of patience :)
<michaelramm> want to set up a little network monitoring station
<TheSheep> michaelramm: do you really need GUI for that?
<michaelramm> I do...not very linux proficient
<michaelramm> but learning....
<MatBoy> TheSheep, ok, it was reported before, I have seen that !
<somerville32> michaelramm, This is a 333mhz with 192mb and it works alright. My other box is also 333mhz and has 256mb and runs well.
<michaelramm> somerville32: cool, thanks for the reassurance...I am d/l the Live CD now to test on it
<Wizard> hello there
<somerville32> michaelramm, I'd use the alternative cd
<Wizard> what meta-package should i install to install gnome on xubuntu ?
<Wizard> ubuntu-desktop ?
<somerville32> Wizard, yup
<somerville32> That'll install "Ubuntu"
<Wizard> ok.
<Wizard> heh.. 7.10 is available..
<michaelramm> somerville32: i am doing the Live cause I have never used Xfce before (only seen pics of it)
<somerville32> michaelramm, The live cd might not work. The live cd is pretty heavy.
<TheSheep> somerville32: it will work with <192MB ram
<socky> can anyone help me with wireless, i'm almost there
<nanonyme> broadcom?
<socky> i can see the network with iwconfig
<socky> i just forgot the command that will connect me to it
<socky> i did ifconfig eth1 up
<socky> then iwconfig
<socky> i can see my network ESSID
<socky> what do i do next?
<socky> (i remember there was some command, like dnsserver ESSID or something...)
<socky> found it "dhclient..."
<socky> adios
<gerro> stupid question but... how do I format my flash drive on xubuntu?
<michaelramm> i did not know that there were memory concerns with using the live CD
<gerro> michaelramm: cd reads slow so more needs to be uploaded to memory
<TheSheep> michaelramm: it runs whole in your memory
<michaelramm> ahhh, understandable
<gerro> TheSheep: isn't that only if you use the load to memory option? then it just dumps the whole iso to memory
<somerville32> gerro: Yes
<somerville32> But all temporary stuff is written to virtual memory
<michaelramm> i had not thought of that, may have to go scavengar some RAM
<gerro> toram option it is
<gerro> michaelramm: could try the ubuntu 7.10 server image, just apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<michaelramm> now there is an idea
<somerville32> The server image doesn't have live-cd, I don
<somerville32> 't think.
<michaelramm> i always forget that you can add the desktops
<michaelramm> no it does not
<somerville32> So why not use the alternative cd for xubuntu-desktop?
<michaelramm> no pressure, this is just a play project for me
 * neozen nods.... you can just install a command-line system from the xubuntu alternate install
<neozen> which is somewhat equivalent to the packages included in ubuntu-server (aside from different kernels)
<cliebow> any solution for a stock gutsy install on hp laptop...no pcmcia services...
<evil_tech> newer laptop or old? you could check the HCL to see if the PCMCIA controller is supported
<cliebow> i must say xubuntu rockS on this pow power machine..after removing evms
<cliebow> evil_tech,  quite old...
<evil_tech> hmm then that shouldnt be an issue
<evil_tech> perhaps it is incorrectly identifying the device and using the wrong driver
<evil_tech> ive had that problem with sound on old thinkpads
<cliebow> ill watch logs ..sdee if i can get a feel for it
<cliebow> im one of the ltsp group..nice to find a willing hand here  8~)
<cliebow> yep..sure sees the ted
<cliebow> the card inserted
<evil_tech> hmm
<tombar> hello, im having some problem with opengl
<tombar> can someone point me to a link/tutorial about xubuntu and open gl
<tombar> or is it just a driver issue of my ati card?
<evil_tech> what are you trying to do?
<tombar> im trying to run ioquake engine and its giving me the following error
<tombar> Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<tombar> Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<tombar> sorry for double post..
<evil_tech> hmm dunno
<tombar> ^^
<Barr1> Greetings. I'm looking for info about whether I should switch from ubuntu 7.04 to xubuntu 7.10, and what that will entail.
<Barr1> My understanding is, xubuntu runs better on older boxes, as the interface requires less processing to render, right?
<evil_tech> its overall just lighter
<Barr1> Thanks, evil_tech. That imposes restrictions, though, right? Doesn't it limit what you can run under it? For example, will Open Office run under X?
<evil_tech> tombar: it could be a ATI driver issue. I had opengl installed and was running compiz but opengl games wouldnt work (though google earth worked fine)
<evil_tech> Barr1: you can run openoffice
<Barr1> OK. Do you know if wxWidgets function there? I use this (antique) laptop for some Python development.
<evil_tech> just keep in mind that if you start using heavy apps (which openoffice is compared to Abiword or others) then system performance will go down
<evil_tech> dont know about the widgets. theoretically yes.
<Barr1> OK. I can't imagine they'll run any slower than they do under Gnome. My ThinkPad 390E takes about two minutes to even open the OpenOffice word processor.
<evil_tech> you could try fluxbuntu. though you have to be pretty comfortable with command line and editing files to configure it to your liking
<Barr1> So, given that nothing is free, what do you lose going to X? Prettiness and flashiness and menus and icons with shadow effects and stuff?
<evil_tech> GUI
<evil_tech> point and click, drag and drop and all the usual bells and whistles that come with a graphical interface
<Barr1> Those aren't there in X?
<gerro> wow peeps on here sure are chatty today
<evil_tech> they are
<evil_tech> i hope by x you mean xubuntu
<Barr1> Yes.
<gerro> Barrl: I use abiword instead of openoffice but you can have a preloader app going to load openoffice faster
<Barr1> I don't do much with OpenOffice on this laptop anyway, so that isn't really an issue -- more of a benchmark.
<evil_tech> things dont work as seamlessly on xubuntu as they might on ubuntu or kubuntu
<evil_tech> people generally forget about us :(
<Barr1> But, then there are new converts, too...
<gerro> also depends on what modules it loads I think, there an article here and 2 other after it that involve mainly tweaking openoffice http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8308
<gerro> evil_tech: eh tough luck for them xubuntu is awesome ^^
<somerville32> :)
<evil_tech> yeah i know i prefer it. just wish it worked as seamlessly with some things like kubuntu and ubuntu
<gerro> what exactly are you speaking about anyway evil_tech?
<Barr1> So, if I still have Firefox, and I still have Gaim, and a tolerable text editor and/or Idle for Python work, and I'm not a gamer, and I'm running on a Pentium II laptop from 1999, what reason would I have to NOT convert? What kind of quirks and non-seamless things should I expect?
<evil_tech> well on my machine automounting works only half the time, compiz set up isnt as easy as it is on ubuntu,
<gerro> Barrl: gaim is called pidgin now, and is it a laptop your using?
<Barr1> Yes, a Thinkpad 390E.
<evil_tech> opengl in fact flat out crashes X11 half the time
<evil_tech> granted this is all mostly unnecessary stuff. the basic functions all perform fine
<Barr1> So, automounting of, say, a USB thumb drive will be less reliable? What about Samba connections to a Windows box for file sharing and printing?
<evil_tech> that and im a total noob still trying to not do things the microsoft way
<gerro> evil_tech: but that has nothing to do with anything implemented in xubuntu specifically that would effect all ubuntu derivative works that rely on X11 (xorg)
<evil_tech> the automounting is an issue
<Barr1> The USB port on this laptop is flaky to start with. 6.10 was the first Linux I've had on it that had it working right anyway. (Several generations of RH/Fedora, and earlier Ubuntus had not recognized it out of the box.)
<gerro> Barrl: all those are pretty much the same, the only thing I have noticed is regular ubuntu has that funky vnc app that looks awesome. However I like to use direct rendering accelleration in my vnc setup as well as different encryption support
<evil_tech> cause it works fine when im in ubuntu on the same computer
<gerro> evil_tech: what file system is your usb using anyway?
<gerro> perhaps you recompiled your kernel and removed support for that file system
<evil_tech> no
<Barr1> I've not recompiled. There are just known issues with the USB on this hardware.
<evil_tech> file system doesnt matter. device doesnt matter either
<Barr1> I got it working once with a patch under Red Hat 9, but never managed to get it working in Fedora Core 1 or 2.
<RandyboY> Im having a bit of a problem with my display settings... They keep changing without me doing anything... Where is the settings saved so i can take a backup and maybe restore when the problem occurs? And how do i reset xfce4 from a remote ssh session?
<gerro> so its the same kernel your using for both?
<evil_tech> yup
<gerro> Barrl: can you give us some specs and perhaps the exact problem your having? is it an amd processor?
<evil_tech> amd sempron 2800
<evil_tech> 1gb ram
<Barr1> I'm not having a problem now. Ubuntus since 6.10 have recognized the USB and mounted properly. I just want to make sure if I go to Xubuntu, I'm not going to lose that.
<evil_tech> both ubuntu and xubuntu are using kernel 2.6.22-14
<evil_tech> you wont
<evil_tech> i think it is just my machine
<gerro> RandyboY: its probably changing because you have the multiple desktop support set to different display settings, and you can issue gdm a restart to restart from ssh. /etc/X11/xorg.conf has graphical settings
<Barr1> OK. That's all good news.
<Barr1> How hard is it to switch from ubuntu to xubuntu?
<gerro> ohhh I know what it is
<gerro> Barrl: 6.10 first implemented a power saving mechanism in usb
<gerro> I had to create specific udev rules for 6.10 and 7.04 for a usb based wireless nic
<gerro> because that new feature didn't quite work right for it
<Barr1> Huh.
<evil_tech> Barr1: go to synaptic and install xubuntu-desktop
<gerro> Barrl: not at all hard, if your using a pentium 2 you might want to just use xubuntu apps on blackbox desktop though, that's what I do with my laptop to save power
<gerro> Barrl: yeah you can switch which environment opens by changing its gdm session
<Barr1> Power's not the issue as much as speed, gerro. My battery is so shot, I'm tethered anyway.
<gerro> power == speed
<Barr1> Ah.
<gerro> more speed then more power required
<gerro> er.. something
<Barr1> So, how do I "change its gdm session"?
<gerro> when you login there will be spot talking about sessions
<gerro> switch it from gnome to xfce
<RandyboY> gerro, what can i do to resove the problem? Is backing up the settings(where ever they are stored) a solution? /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesnt seem to have other settings than different screen and monitor names.. No specific settings...
<gerro> then go about like normal
<Barr1> OK. Sounds easy enough. Thanks, evil_tech and gerro!
<evil_tech> welcome
<gerro> RandyboY: if xorg.conf isn't correct you could grab xorg.conf off of the live cd which auto configures things when it boots.
<gerro> Barrl: here a nice howto for low performance computers, explains how to handle *box based window managers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125084
<ciro314> hello !!. i've installed all gstreamer codecs and plugins from add/remove but "brasero" does not handle mp3 files to create an audio cd. How could i fix it ? thanks in advance
<gerro> ciro314: had the same problem with k3b before but it auto installed the correct files to give that support, let me check a sec
<RandyboY> gerro, the resetting of the xorg.conf doesnt seem to be a problem. " If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated again, run the following command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" But i was looking for a config file for my session which i could restore and then restart xfce maybe?
<evil_tech> RandyboY: have you tried saving your session at logout?
<gerro> RandyboY: if you want to play around with xorg, try reading man xorg.conf or googling it. Find out a lot of info on tweaking performance
<gerro> RandyboY: yeah session saving might be problem like evil_tech says had that happen to me before
<evil_tech> i forget where those are stored but you could try clearing em out. might be loading one you dont want
<RandyboY> evil_tech, yeah, but im not planning logging out and in... The login screen doesnt "fit" my flat-tv...
<RandyboY> so then i type in blinde
<gerro> ciro314: its lame your missing it allows you to do audio stuff with burning
<ciro314> ok. thanks i ll try
<ciro314> gerro: ubuntu restricted ?
<gerro> ciro314: I don't know perhaps it is and that is why its optional
<gerro> ciro314: all I know is burning apps use it for audio related stuff
<gerro> hey anyone know of a technique or app to send directly to other wireless devices without crossing a routing device? It would be a nice idea to share nfs wirelessly without wasting bandwidth for the hop
<evil_tech> you'd have to set up an ad-hoc network
<evil_tech> which would mean the devices would have to stop talking to the ap or router talk to each other and when done reauthenticate themselves with the router or ap again
<gerro> yeah I thought doing such while staying authenticated with the router would probably require some wireless card specific driver hacks
<evil_tech> the nature of wifi prevents you from doing it
<gerro> evil_tech: do you use an ad-hoc network? I mean does it add latency with unneccesary hops?
<evil_tech> no i use a routed network
<evil_tech> i dont transfer big files by wireless. 54mbps is just not fast enough
<evil_tech> and besides gotta make use of that gigabit ethernet somehow
<gerro> I hear the newer wireless protocol n has much higher mbps
<evil_tech> ad hoc is fine for a very small number of devices
<gerro> I don't know how well it is supported by open source standards though
<evil_tech> wireless n is supposed to more than double current bandwidth
<gerro> yeah 100mbps or more, about same as ethernet
<gerro> unless you get the fancy nics
<evil_tech> they are trying to compete with 100mb ethernet so they want to beat it so they need faster than 200mbs (100mbs full duplex = 200mbs)
<gerro> evil_tech: you got to factor in though can your hard drive write faster than 54mbps?
<evil_tech> mine yes i have a 5 320gb SATAII raid 5 array
<gerro> and I heard without certain patches linux kernel lags a bit when processing lot more than hard drive can keep up with something about pdflush however that might be old news
<evil_tech> so 54mbps is a bottle neck
<gerro> mostly have laptops when dealing with wireless and their hard drives aren't that fast though
<gerro> mine barely clears 54mbps
<evil_tech> yeah transferring from a laptop youll never hit the 54mps
<gerro> what do you mean?
<evil_tech> laptop hard drives just cant spit data out fast enough
<gerro> ohh upload rate less than download rate?
<evil_tech> yes and no
<evil_tech> wireless is a half duplex (unless you are using MIMO or draft N maybe)
<gerro> I need to run some more tests on my drives. I tried using hdparm some but don't know that much about them
<gerro> ohh that's interesting to know
<gerro> so 54mbps is actually 27mbps?
<evil_tech> well you can get 54mps but only in one direction. the ap orrouter cant send data to you and recieve from you at the same time
<evil_tech> whereas wired ethernet can send and recieve at the same time (provided you are using a switch and not a hub)
<gerro> I read some where nfs is lot faster than samba and to expect some where around 48mbps over ethernet. I was curious how wireless would handle it
<evil_tech> suppose it would be best to just play with it and find out what works
<gerro> so your saying only upload or download don't do both
<gerro> that explains a lot of lag I had gaming over wireless lol
<evil_tech> yeah wireless can only talk to one device at a time and only send or recieve at any one time not both
<evil_tech> yay i finally got to use some more of this stuff im learnign in school
<evil_tech> :)
<evil_tech> yay cisco
<gerro> lol I took that class 2 years before
<gerro> whined they never said much about wireless
<evil_tech> its becoming very prevalent specially since they are getting closer and closer to wired 100mb/s ethernet
<gerro> yeah and new studies on cellular phone based solutions to wireless networks
<evil_tech> i have wireless DSL
<gerro> when lower cost raid systems come out like how they're creating multi core processors, write speed will be able to keep up with higher bandwidth ethernet features and that should surpass wireless though
<gerro> evil_tech: interesting, how's that going?
<evil_tech> yeah thats true
<evil_tech> it goes fairly well
<evil_tech> its only 1.5mp/s
<gerro> higher upload than download ratio?
<evil_tech> but it works pretty much anywhere here is seattle
<evil_tech> no higher download than upload :(
<evil_tech> only 256mbps up
<evil_tech> kbps*
<gerro> just saying because my friend has the common adsl setup and gets higher upload than download
<evil_tech> that isnt common. usually the other way around
<gerro> when gaming on dsl the dedicated connection makes it seem so smooth in latency even though its a bit laggier
<gerro> someone mentioned though dsl isn't good for streaming but I think that is if you use udp for streams instead of tcp
<evil_tech> really wish US ISP would roll out sychronous dsl
<evil_tech> well streams by nature are supposed to be UDP
<evil_tech> you need the speed UDP offers rather than the reliability of TCP
<gerro> oh wait I'm sorry it wasn't higher upload than download, higher ratio in relation to my own cable internet. I wrote specs down here
<gerro> streaming used for gaming is tcp based which makes it seem more smoother on dsl
<gerro> not as bursty is the term I was thinking of
<evil_tech> ah
<evil_tech> half tempted to go back to europe just so i can get synchronous dsl
<gerro> I wish the UN would come to an agreement on power specifications to remove all these diversities between technical devices
<gerro> what you move to united states for?
<evil_tech> its where i am from. didnt have any marketable skills to stay in germany after i got out the military
<gerro> ohh so you were positioned over there
<evil_tech> yeah
<gerro> germany used to be a nice spot with open source projects and things but current restrictions on security based software is just ignorant
<gerro> like how US. has encryption export restrictions
<gerro> always makes me wonder about repository I'm using for downloading stuff from if I'm out of the US.
<gerro> maybe that thing compiled to support different standards that won't give me the best secure linux system
<evil_tech> yeah
<gerro> speaking of wireless and specifications I was eaves dropping on this fictional show and there was a drama about foreign electronics interfering with fire alarms is that an urban legend?..
<ciro314> yes
<gerro> in some environments though could some sort of.. radio or wireless whatever interface be applicable for an emergency umm thing
<gerro> like how when I go to capital here they have these devices you press to call for help and I noticed elderly sometimes have them in their home
<evil_tech> no
<evil_tech> consumer electronics arent allowed to interfere with commercial emergency stuff
<gerro> yes but what if foreign supplied electronics did interfere
<evil_tech> that would suck
<gerro> because of non standard compliances
<evil_tech> and the fcc would find out and not allow the device to be used or have the manufacturer fix it
<gerro> I was surprised to see that issue being displayed in a kiddie show but it caught my attention lol
<gerro> could you be fined for using such a device? how could someone track you anyway?
<evil_tech> someone would complain and once enough complaints are generated an investigation would start
<evil_tech> there are all sorts of geeks out there with spectrum analyzers that love to find stuff out like this
<gerro> I read an article about some guy in iraq giving out linux distros to people building IT networks there and how they made systems out of old nintendo boxes
<gerro> I could just imagine some lazy terrorist running through with hacked up router having fire department freaking out thinking city on fire
<gerro> kinda funny if you think about it
<evil_tech> lol
<evil_tech> the german government got very upset with my unit because we were transmitting wireless at 5 watts and it was interferring with cordless phones used in the building by base
<gerro> how much would a sort of spectum analyzer (home made or otherwise) cost anyway? I know ethernet testers are huge kick in the wallet
<evil_tech> have no clue
<evil_tech> im sure someone with some experience in radio frequency and electronics could build one fairly cheap
<gerro> I've seen certain home made laptops go far over cheap price but most do it just to say they built it themself
<evil_tech> there are schematics for jamming devices on hack a day
<gerro> lol was just reading about those
<gerro> would you happen to know if those things are illegal in maryland state?
<evil_tech> no clue
<evil_tech> im pretty sure that they are illegal anywhere in the us
<gerro> I would be interested in testing one since only my next door neighbor has wireless network here
<evil_tech> violating the fcc rule that all consumer devices must not cause interference with commercial and must accept all interference from other devices
<gerro> he don't mind though I called him up once to get him to switch frequency to higher setting so I could turn my router down to channel 5 for gameboy ds
<gerro> ds linux is fun ^^
<evil_tech> there is linux for the ds?
<gerro> evil_tech: only problem is its not a consumer device since your not selling it
<gerro> evil_tech: heck yeah it even has X support
<gerro> I can do links frame buffered pages in graphics
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: you available to answer a few more questions? still trying to track down why my a20m laptop won't successfully get an ip address from wildblue.
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: shoot
<gerro> TDBarnard: thesheep is always watching with them creepy sheep eyes *shiver*
<evil_tech> heh
 * TheSheep looks at gerro 
<gerro> ahh..
 * gerro ducks under desk
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: i've been running tcpdump (tcpdump -ltvvv) on both the working desktop ubuntu system and the problem laptop
 * TheSheep rises an eyebrow and the desk disappears in a puff of logic
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: the laptop is accessing the net. i'm getting the following (typing it in, may take a little bit)...
<gerro> TheSheep: how foolish of me forgot to tinfoil the desk too *nods*
<gerro> TDBarnard: what is tcpdump -vvv is that verbose level? How many terminals does it take to issue that command? heh
<TheSheep> gerro: try aptitude moo
<zoredache_> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> gerro: with differtent -vvv
<zoredache_> humm, uboto doesn't moo?
<zoredache> dpkg knows how to respond to moo....
<gerro> zoredache: I just love it when noobs do !moo lol is there an app called bark? rofl
<TDBarnard> IP (tos 0x10, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 328) 0.0.0.0.bootpc > 255.255.255.255.bootps: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 00:00:86:4b:fc:bd (oui Unknown), length 300, xid 0x5449d335, Flags [none] (0x0000)
<TDBarnard>     Client-Ethernet-Address 00:00:86:4b:fc:bd (oui Unknown) [|bootp]
<TDBarnard> IP (tos 0x10, ttl 255, id 40779, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 389) 75.106.200.1.bootps > 255.255.255.255.bootpc: BOOTP/DHCP, Reply, length 361, xid 0xf64a55f82, Flags [Broadcast] (0x8000)
<TDBarnard>     Your-IP 75.106.202.95
<TDBarnard>     Server-IP 10.230.40.12
<TDBarnard>     Gateway-IP 75.106.200.1
<TDBarnard>     Client-Ethernet-Address 00:15:e2:d4:8d:3e (oui unknown)
<TDBarnard>     sname "10.230.40."[|bootp]
<gerro> ah lag stop it barnard
<gerro> yeah I know you accidentally hit the paste macro, could you please disable that in your client TDBarnard?
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: From this I gather that wildblue is responding back so the question is what's preventing the xubuntu system from configuring the IP
<TDBarnard> sorry 'bout that guys
<gerro> think my paste shortcut still works for xchat
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: maybe you should try that alternate dhcp client?
<TDBarnard> did... same problem
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: that tcpdump was done on the laptop that didn't work?
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: yep
<gerro> evil_tech: anyway nice chatting with you, pm me your SN if you want to chat later g2g
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: so it appears the ethernet card is working but for some reason dhclient3/dhcpcd are failing to complete the configuration - but i have no idea why
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: they claim they didn't get any response
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: yeah, it's weird
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: have you tried to set those values you see in that bootp response as a static ip?
<gerro> can't you set those clients as static ips instead of dhcp?....
<gerro> dhcp over wireless is an insecurity anyway
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: yes, and it works for a short time, then i'm guessing the lease is expiring
<TheSheep> gerro: but that's not a good long-term solution
<TDBarnard> gerro: not wireless, wired... satellite provider
<gerro> depends on his network size I guess, I meant only settings those as dhcp not the entire network
<gerro> bleh I mean static sorry
<gerro> ohh wired sorry all this talk about wireless I was confused
<TDBarnard> gerro: wildblue (satellite broadband provider) will assign me a static ip, IF i'm willing to pay them an extra $75/mo... no thanks
<gerro> are you the provider or the consumer?
<gerro> ohhh I see
<TDBarnard> gerro: consumer
<gerro> and you say your device is not receiving a dhcp address.. hmm
<gerro> is it an ubuntu firewall server or something you got setup?
<gerro> I would probably call them up and see if problem on their end
<gerro> seeing as you got logs of everything
<gerro> has it worked in the past?
<TDBarnard> gerro: that was my working idea until i ran tcpdump... i am receiving the addressing but dhclient is saying no offers received... not a prob on there end as i also have an ubuntu system working just fine... laptop is running xubuntu
<gerro> if your lazy like me could setup a tcpdump script as a sort of wrapper to manually assign address
<gerro> but that isn't a very good solution ^^
<gerro> TDBarnard: what is the device your laptop is plugged into exactly?
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: just an idea. what if you skip the hub?
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: and connect directly?
<TDBarnard> gerro: both the laptop and desktop plug into a dumb 4-port hub which is plugged into a broadband modem (sutfbeam satellite modem) provided by wildblue
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: tried that again this morning when i got dhcpcd loaded.. makes no difference
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: are the mac addresses you get in the reply ok?
<gerro> TDBarnard: I would recommend getting a router, don't see why people use hubs usually get odd errors like this
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: in both cases (desktop and laptop) the reply says (Unknown); however that causes no problem with the desktop system - as it's working fine. i called wildblue techsupport - they know nothing about linux but stated they don't care what the MAC address is, i.e., no need to register it with them
<TheSheep> yes, bnut the reply must be for the right mac, otherwise it's ignored
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: dhcpcd has an option to be very verbose
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: maybe start it with that option?
<gerro> a hub plugged into modem, that brings to mind so many network errors that could dos your system...
<TheSheep> gerro: what?
<gerro> TDBarnard: just whatever you do don't let friend use vista to video stream on your network ^^
<gerro> was reading about that yesterday
<TDBarnard> TheSheep: well i tried plugging the laptop directly into the surfbeam modem and get the exact same behavior. i wouldn't mind doing that right now if it made a difference, unfortunately tried that earlier today and same problem - no difference in tcpdump either
<TheSheep> TDBarnard: maybe the dhcpcd would tell why it is ignoring the response?
<gerro> TDBarnard: can we fallback to plan B and do something newbieish like copy random network stuff from /etc over to xubuntu laptop?
<Barry> Hello. I've just switched from gnome to the xubuntu desktop, and so far I'm pleased. But, music files are no longer playing. The volume dial on my laptop is up all the way, In both RhythmBox and Movie Player, the volume icon indicates my system volume is all the way up. But I get nothing. This is an MP3 that played without issue before I switched to xubuntu. Any ideas?
<TDBarnard> gerro: i suppose so... how much of a difference is there between an Ubuntu /etc vs. Xubuntu /etc? desktop is ubuntu, not xubuntu
<gerro> Barry: use the sound mixer app for xubuntu panel. Make sure gstreamer plugins are installed and think there is some sort of xine-totem thing that causes issues with plugins I forget what though
<TDBarnard> gerro: incidently, already tried reinstalling xubuntu from scratch... no difference doing that
<TheSheep> Barry: you migth need to install libxine-extracodecs, xubuntu uses a different set of libraries than gnome, and it might be missing the codecs
<gerro> TDBarnard: its more a hardware difference than environment one and you'd have to ask sheep what files could be related to the issue, I'm no expert in that category
<gerro> TDBarnard: have you tried spoofing the mac address of your desktop computer?
<gerro> TDBarnard: might be an issue with your hub too try using its port
<Barry> Thanks gerro and TheSheep. Both players seem to think they're playing the file -- progress bar moves, no errors. Just no sound.
<gerro> the same one your desktop does that is
<TheSheep> "Dear Sir, if you could please direct the orders to *me* next time, I will be able to do them faster, and not rely on the kindness of random people you send them to.
<Barry> I'll try the libxine-extracodecs and see if that does it.
<TheSheep> sorry
<gerro> Barry: did you reinstall the system or just the xubuntu-desktop?
<TDBarnard> gerro: haven't tried that yet
<Barry> gerro: Just the desktop.
<TheSheep> Barry: another think you can check is opening 'alsamixzer' in a terminall and making sure no channel is set to 'mute'
<gerro> TheSheep: isn't that mute feature present in xfce's mixer app?
<TheSheep> gerro: I don't trust it :)
<gerro> I usually use the alsamixer on my laptop and never noticed much difference seeing as I rarely change sound volume
<TheSheep> ,,,,,,,3
<TheSheep> ,
<TheSheep> ,,,,,
<TheSheep> ,3
<gerro> Barry: one very very weird issue I had before is there was this audio jack option that when disabled turned back on my sound for one computer I hear it is a common problem with certain sound cards
<TheSheep> ,
<TheSheep> ,3
<TheSheep> ouch
<TheSheep> sorry, sorry
<TheSheep> keyboard trouble :(
<gerro> TheSheep: keyboard is *not* food :P
<gerro> TheSheep: sorry my little sister teething, tried to chomp on my keyboard before :(
<Barry> The alsamixer did the trick. Thanks, TheSheep!
<Barry> (By the way, Jonathan Coulton rocks.)
<gerro> Barry: what genre? what codec?
<Barry> gerro: investigate at www.jonathancoulton.com  He does music for geeks and other humans. Rock, With a touch of humor. Creative Commons license, mp3 format.
<gerro> what is with that whole debate of ogg vs mp3?
<Barry> ogg is free. End of debate.
<Barry> On the other hand, my mp3 player plays mp3s.
<gerro> what about performance factor?
<gerro> yeah some music players don't play ogg I heard or fully support some of its specifications
<gerro> flac hmm isn't that the more formal term for ogg?
<TheSheep> gerro: no, flac is a loseless format
<TheSheep> gerro: used for various advanced uses
<gerro> oh I thought .ogg was just a file extension thing. nvm
<TheSheep> gerro: yes, .ogg is just a container
<gerro> what do you mean by that?
<TheSheep> gerro: ogg files can contain multiple audio and video streams
<gerro> ahh so ogg is an upper layer file type
<gerro> that's very interesting
<TheSheep> gerro: most multimedia formats are like that
<gerro> I thought you meant multiple as in some sort of video stream layering stuff like done in jpeg photos for odd transparency kicks
<gerro> eh I'll just rtfm thx for trying to explain it though sheep
<Barry> Meanwhile, hit his site or youtube for RE: Your Brains, or Code Monkey, and enjoy the Coulton. Thanks for the help!
<gerro> whatever you say buddy
<TheSheep> sigh, free ads
<Pixilarion> TheSheep: I'm looking for a terminal command that will display what grapichs card I have
<Pixilarion> i googled but didn't find anything yet
<Pixilarion> maybe you can help?
<Pixilarion> TheSheep: found it
<Pixilarion> sorry
<Pixilarion> just randomly tried :)
<Pixilarion> "lspci" did the job
<t41tresko> uh, might be a lame q, but how do you change languages in xfce?
<t41tresko> oh, sorry! lol, language support
<cliebow>  nighto
<t41tresko> nite
<t41tresko> flash, tv, java, and whatnot out of the box! wow, thanx a bunch!
<senkin> hi
<senkin> anyone happen to know why the new ati driver freezes x everytime i run an opengl program? :p
<Mark76> Hey Evil
<Mark76> Evening vonck
<Schrooms> dous anny one know how i can save my screensaver settings?
<Schrooms> becouse when i reboot my screensaver is turned off , again
<Mark76> How strange
<Schrooms> indeed strange , when i star my screensaver setting app int ask me to start it and i press the yes button?
<Schrooms> then i reboot and my screensaver is turned off
<Schrooms> weard
<Mark76> Maybe you shouldn't
<Mark76> I want a Doctor Who vortex screensaver
<Mark76> Or flying Daleks :)
<Schrooms> i like the particle thingies
<Mark76> What are those?
<Schrooms> multy collor pixels grouped together forming a shape
<totalwormface> doctor who has a vortex of his own? :O
<Mark76> The time tunnel thing in the opening titles sequence
<totalwormface> yeah i know, didn't know it was the doctor's personal vortex
<Mark76> It is now
<Mark76> All the other Time Lords are dead
<totalwormface> the time war was a scam
<totalwormface> all timelords have transported into the time after the end of the universe
<totalwormface> the doctor will too, one day
<totalwormface> unfortunaly they took the daleks with them
<totalwormface> opening a whole new spectrum for adventures
<Mark76> Yay
<Mark76> Sontarans are back next season, btw
<Mark76> What's the best Linux app for dealing with a cloned warrior race?
<somerville32> 8O
<Mark76> 8O?
<somerville32> Look sideways
<Mark76> Ah
<Mark76> Hmm
<somerville32> 8p
<Mark76> Anyone know how to get RSS working in Epiphany?
<Mark76> Suspend doesn't work
<somerville32> doh
<Mark76> Funny, it used to
<Mark76> Anyone know how to save a google map image?
<Mark76> Anyone know how to create transparent shapes in Inkscape?
<TheSheep> Mark76: at least 3 ways
<TheSheep> Mark76: 1. make the whole object transparent, setting the global transparency for it
<TheSheep> 2. make its filling trasparent, by setting the transparency of its fill color
<Mark76> How do I do that?
<TheSheep> 3. use some gradient or something
<TheSheep> Mark76: just edit the color and move the transparency slider?
<Mark76> Found it!
<Mark76> Cool
<Mark76> IS there an easy way to create concentric circles in Inkscape?
<TheSheep> Mark76: sure
<Mark76> Go on
<TheSheep> Mark76: create one, then make 'linked offset'
<Mark76> Linked offset?
<Mark76> Which menu?
<TheSheep> Mark76: but personally I would just create one crice, duplicate it, make it bigger, duplicate again, make bigger, etc.
<Mark76> How do I expand it?
<TheSheep> Mark76: select it, hold ctrl and rag one of the corners
<TheSheep> drag
<TheSheep> Mark76: sorry, shift+ctrl
<Mark76> ISn't there a more accurate way?
<TheSheep> zoom in
<Mark76> Hmm
<TheSheep> Mark76: if you hold down shift, the circle will remain centered
<TheSheep> Mark76: and the ctrl will keep it a circle
<samdude9> go
<samdude9> *hi
<Mark76> I want each each circle to be 2x the previous one
<samdude9> (not a good start)
<TheSheep> Mark76: just make some rules first
<SeveredCross> Any suggestions for getting GStreamer apps to run on Xubuntu?
<TheSheep> Mark76: you can use the rulers at the edges for exact placement
<samdude9> does anyone know how to get a intel fed card to work with 7.10?
<SeveredCross> No matter what I tried, I couldn't seem to get Banshee/Rhythmbox/Exaile to fire up, all kept reporting some sort of registry problem (don't remember the exact text now).
<samdude9> *gfx
<TheSheep> samdude9: fed?
<SeveredCross> Installed all kinds of gnome dependencies, GStreamer stuff, everything.
<SeveredCross> I'd rather not use Audacious/XMMS, they're horrific.
<samdude9> sorry my typing is terrible as in on a pda
<TheSheep> SeveredCross: works for me, maybe you should investigate that "some kind of registry problem", which is pretty weird, because Linux doesn't have registry
<tonyyarusso> SeveredCross: same as TheSheep here
<SeveredCross> Nothing useful comes up Google...Maybe it's some weird PowerPC thing. :-\
<SeveredCross> Let me reinstall Rhythmbox and try it again.
<TheSheep> SeveredCross: maybe try disabling other apps that might be using sound
<samdude9> anyway, in having some problems getting cedega to pass its 'opengl' and '3d acceleration' tests
<SeveredCross> Did that, but I'll try things again.
<samdude9> I expect my drivers are awful wrong but in not sure what to do
<samdude9> any suggestions?
<Mark76> Okay, what about grouping?
<TheSheep> samdude9: I don't know, but you might get better answers on #wine
<TheSheep> Mark76: what about it
<samdude9> in thx
<Mark76> I want to group the rings so I can duplicate them and use them again
<TheSheep> Mark76: what stops you?
<SeveredCross> I wonder if it's just something to do with the fact that this is running on an ANCIENT iMac.
<SeveredCross> Rev. A, 1998, 233 Mhz.
<Mark76> I don't know how
<TheSheep> Mark76: there is a command in the menu, on the toolbar *and* in the popup menu for that :)
<TheSheep> Mark76: choose one
<TheSheep> Mark76: ah, sorry, not in the popup
<Mark76> I tried the Group command but it didn't work
<TheSheep> Mark76: works for me
<Mark76> I'm used to having to select the objects to be grouped first
<TheSheep> Mark76: yes
<TheSheep> Mark76: that's how the "Group selected objects" command works
<Mark76> Yah, but I don't know which keys to hold down
<TheSheep> ?
<TheSheep> you don't need to hold any keys, just select the circles and select the group command from the menu or toolbar
<SeveredCross> Well, I think I may have found it.
<SeveredCross> I'm missing ~/.gstreamer-0.10/registry.powerpc.xml
<TheSheep> SeveredCross: if it's in your ~, then shouldn't it be created when needed?
<SeveredCross> I would think so, but GStreamer doesn't.
<Mark76> The circles are all on top of each other
<SeveredCross> Ugh, known bug in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg on PPC...Let's see if removing ffmpeg helps.
<TheSheep> SeveredCross: is the dirtectory writebale for you?
<brick__> i see that latetly the wish process has been using more and more cpu res. what exactly does it do?
<TheSheep> brick__: it's a TCL interpreter
<SeveredCross> Yep.
<SeveredCross> Actually, it doesn't exist. Hmm.
 * SeveredCross creates it.
<brick__> hmm. amsn then.... its the only thing i have that uses tcl i think.. atleast tcl was installed with amsn .
<SeveredCross> Same thing.
<TheSheep> Mark76: you can just drag with the selection tool to select multiple objects
<TheSheep> Mark76: or you can shift+click with it to select-unselect single objects
<TheSheep> Mark76: you should have the help displayd at the bootom in the status line
<Mark76> Okay
<Mark76> Thanks :)
<Mark76> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YD38SQ8srXw
<TheSheep> !ot | Mark76
<ubotu> Mark76: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SeveredCross> Bah. I found a fix for the error (liboil downgrade), but it leaves gstreamer plugins borked.
<SeveredCross> Bah. Looks like I have to rebuild liboil.
<TheSheep> SeveredCross: report the bug, please
<SeveredCross> Already reported.
<SeveredCross> The bug status claims its libvisual related and a fix was issued, but there's no damn fix that I can see.
<SeveredCross> Apparently there's a patched liboil deb there that I missed...Let's see if that works.
<SeveredCross> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/liboil/+bug/72814
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72814 in libvisual "Crash at login" [Medium,Confirmed]
<SeveredCross> If you read the discussion, you'll see it's not at ALL related to libvisual.
<TheSheep> SeveredCross: then change it
<SeveredCross> Working on it--I'm doing this on 233 Mhz iMac, takes a little while. :-P
<TheSheep> just use the right tools (lynx)
<SeveredCross> Or maybe the fixed deb didn't fix it. What the balls.
<TheSheep> SeveredCross: at least they have one more tester to help them fix it :)
<SeveredCross> :-P
<Mark76> Anyone who says Linux never crashes is a big fat liar
<evil_tec1> it crashes less and recovers quickly
<Mark76> Still crashes though
<Mark76> And I hate having to keep cold booting
<Mark76> It's no fun when you can't even alt ctrl exc your way out of a malfunctioning program
<Mark76> esc
<Mark76> Because its locked the mouse and keyboard
<Mark76> Please tell me it's not just my computer that happens to
<TheSheep> Mark76: it's juts your computer
<Mark76> Grr
<evil_tec1> yeah
<TheSheep> Mark76: alt+ctrl+f1 doesn't work either?
<Mark76> When this particular thing happens, no
<TheSheep> Mark76: any details on "this particular thing"?
<Mark76> Nothing responds and pressing the on switch on the computer turns it straight off
<TheSheep> Mark76: and you might want to examine your kernel log to see what happened
<Mark76> No boot down or anything
<Mark76> It seems to happen most often when I use programs that rely on openGL
<Mark76> I ahve a kernal log?
<Mark76> Where is it?
<TheSheep> Mark76: in /var/log
<TheSheep> Mark76: like all the logs
<Mark76> I have two
<SeveredCross> You should always be able to use the magic SysRq keys.
<TheSheep> Mark76: what graphics card?
<Mark76> Kern.log and kern.log.0
<TheSheep> SeveredCross: that's not guaranteed :)
<SeveredCross> True. :-)
<TheSheep> Mark76: the second one is the old one, from the previous run
<Mark76> Nvidia Riva TNT2 Sheep
<TheSheep> Mark76: you use binary drivers from nvidia?
<Mark76> I have the restricted drivers enabled
<TheSheep> Mark76: blame nvidia
<Mark76> Otherwise I wouldn't be able to play some of the games
<TheSheep> Mark76: their drivers are a pile of crap code
<Mark76> Yeah, but the Linux ones don't give you 3D
<evil_tec1> ive given up on trying to any intensive 3d gaming in linux
<TheSheep> Mark76: I have an nvidia card here too, it works fine when I boot a cold computer. But when the GPU is warm and I have AGP enabled, it just hangs, pretty much like yours
<evil_tec1> just never seems to work
<evil_tec1> stupid piece of **** computer of mine is mostly to blame
<Mark76> GPU?
<TheSheep> Mark76: of course doesn't happen with the open source drivers
<TheSheep> Mark76: Graphics Processing Unit, like CPU but on the graphics card
<Mark76> But the OS drivers don't do 3d acceleration.
<TheSheep> Mark76: unfortunately
<TheSheep> Mark76: that's because nvidia hogs the documentation
<Mark76> :(
<Mark76> Why do they do that?
<TheSheep> Mark76: as soon as the docs are out, you'll have 3d faster than on windows
<Mark76> Do they think we'll all rush out and make pirate copies of their hardware?
<TheSheep> Mark76: they have some patented code in there
<Mark76> Will the docs ever be out?
<TheSheep> Mark76: and some that's not patented, but a 'trade secret'
<TheSheep> Mark76: bugeer them with e-mails :)
<evil_tec1> but i want SLI and 3d in linux!!!! :'(
<Mark76> Bugger them?
<TheSheep> Mark76: there is a project to reverse engineer them, but it's slow, they have some features of some cards working already
<Mark76> I'm not sure that would be appropriate
<TheSheep> Mark76: bug, sorry
<Mark76> Ah
#xubuntu 2007-11-02
<Mark76> Lol
<Mark76> What does this mean?  agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode
<TheSheep> Mark76: initializes AGP
<TheSheep> Mark76: try adding 'Option "nvagpo" "0"' to your device section in xorg.conf
<Mark76> Ooh
<TheSheep> Mark76: that will disable agp, making the transfer of data a little slower, but hopefully making the drivers a little more stable
<Mark76> Dunno how to edit the xorg config file
<TheSheep> gksu mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TheSheep> it's: Option "nvagp" "0"
<Mark76> That's the one
<TheSheep> not nvagpo
<TheSheep> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Open_Source_NVIDIA_Nouveau_2D_Driver_Almost_Stable
<Mark76> I have two options already, so this is a third?
<TheSheep> Mark76: what are the other two?
<Mark76> Option "NoLogo" "True" and Option "ALlowGLXWithComposite" "True"
<TheSheep> yes, add that as a third one
<TheSheep> note that it's not guaranteed to help, it helped for me though
<TheSheep> you can also experiment for values 1 and 2
<Mark76> K, done
<Mark76> What will changing the values do?
<TheSheep> afair 1 will use the driver's build in agp support, and 2 will use the linux's one. 3 will autodetect, and that's the default
<Mark76> Which should work better? In theory
<TheSheep> no idea
<TheSheep> I guess it depends on your combination of hardware
<Mark76> Okay
<TheSheep> and on what they did wrong in the binary drivers
<Mark76> There should be a way of bookmarking commands in the terminal
<Mark76> So you can just recall them as you need them
<TheSheep> Mark76: there is the history
<TheSheep> Mark76: just pres the up arrow
<TheSheep> and you can search the history with ctrl+r
<Mark76> Even if you've closed the terminal window?
<Mark76> Oh yeah
<Mark76> Neat
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> it gets a little complicated if you open several ones at a time
<TheSheep> the history from one of them is not visible in the other until you close it
<Mark76> I see
<Mark76> I wish the xubuntu panel came in a wider range of colours
<TheSheep> you can change the color
<TheSheep> just edit your gtk theme
<Mark76> You mean the user interface settings?
<TheSheep> oh wow, that reverse-engineering prject actually progessed a *lot* since when I checked last
<TheSheep> Mark76: the themes you install to change the looks of your desktop
<TheSheep> Mark76: they are normal text files
<TheSheep> Mark76: you can edit them
<Mark76> Where are they located? Var?
<TheSheep> ~/.themes/
<TheSheep> or copy them there from /usr/share/themes/
<Mark76> I'm going to need to be root for this, aren't I?
<TheSheep> there is a howto at http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials/GtkThemes
<TheSheep> Mark76: no, just copy them to your home and edit in there
<TheSheep> Mark76: to ~/.themes/
<Mark76> Right
<Mark76> This'll work with xfce?
<TheSheep> sure, xfce uses gtk2+ too
<Mark76> Cool
<Mark76> It's far to late to read how tos so I've bookmarked it for tomorrow
<TheSheep> Mark76: you can also look at some themes at xfce-look.org
<Mark76> Will do
<Mark76> But first
<Mark76> Bed!
<Mark76> Night Sheep
<TheSheep> making everything in text files that can be later freely viewed and edited has serious consequences to creativity
<Mark76> It does?
<Mark76> :-/
<TheSheep> it sure does
<TheSheep> I view them as positiive, though
<Mark76> Oh okayy
<Mark76> That's good
<Mark76> Now I'm really going to bed
<Mark76> Bye
<jb47> hello
<jb47> just burned cd of xubuntu and in live boot works well on laptop but long boot time. on dell desktop seems to boot ok but after deskstop [brown] starts to appear the screen goes black-blank. ideas? suggestions?
<jb47> forgot to add that the screen goes blank-black and the boot process stalls-stops.
<somerville32> Seems to be failing when starting xfce4
<jb47> yes would agree
<levander> What's a good GUI text editor for XFCE?
<levander> Just tell me what comes installed as the default for Xubuntu??
<PiousMinion> Can I choose not to install Xorg at all with the alternate CD ?
<PiousMinion> #ubuntu is useless.
<mikubuntu> hey guys, four days ago or so i asked if anyone else was having trouble with xub not recognizing/detecting external devices.  still can't get it to drive my external iomega burner, which was working previous to some updates.   someone suggested that a kernel upddate might have affected it, so i am just following up again to see if anyone else having this problem?
<PiousMinion> I don't use any external drives other than usb thumb drives, but they work fine.  Any luck accessing them via command-line or are you not even seeing anything in dmesg ?
<SeveredCross> No you cannot.
<SeveredCross> You need the Server install.
<PiousMinion> Well, I lost patience and burned a copy and it seems you can.  :P  FYI for future reference purposes.
<ebuth> If I were to disable the automounting of a specfic partition, would modifying /etc/fstab be the best way?
<levander> Is there like some lm-sensors applet for XFCE?
<warbler> don't be shy...
<Ramla> levander: xfce4-sensors-plugin i think.
<Name141> hello, I would like to know how to tuff off/on the NIC by the terminal ?
<Name141> I forgot to copy it.
<Ramla> ifdown ethX ?
<Name141> Someone suggested something like.. sodo eth0 link down ? or something like that ?
<mario> hiya, im having a hard time getting xubuntu to use a proper resolution when booting to command line
<mario> any vga= boot option i set sends it to a blank screen (although i can type username and password and sucessfully give it the reboot command so i know it is booting properly, just not showing anything on screen)
<mario> and vga=normal gives me what looks like a 640x480 res in the middle of the screen, with only about 13 lines of prompt before it goes below visible range and i cant see what time typing anymore
<mario> running xubuntu 7.10 on a compaq armada m700. i believe the graphics card is an ATI mobility rage card
<sponix> anyone in here using Rosewill RC-208 Hard Drive Controller Cards? I just need to know roughly what transfer speeds they get
<_Fckgw> moin
<_Fckgw> is there any german support channel?
<ajrion> please help me i broke my xubuntu. ... idont know what i did but when i log on to xfce i have no desktop
<ajrion> all i did was change color depth in the xorg.conf from 32 to 16 because it wouldnt log into graphical when i put 32
<ajrion> i have no icons on desktop nor can i right click and get a menu ... no wallpaper and i cant mendle with the start menu... right click allso doesnt work
<ajrion> i am on a hp 530
<ajrion> anyone"?
<indi> dfsg
<ajrion> help i broke my xubuntu... i dont have a desktop
<ajrion> no icons and no wallpaper
<ajrion> please give me a clue at lestp
<ajrion> i fixed it
<slow-motion> hallo
<deformation> hello
<Name141> Hello, I have shared a folder, and when I go to \\192.168.0.2 (this computer) on the windows machine, it asks for user/pass , how do I turn that off?
<Name141> Also I have tried my linux password/login and it doesn't work
<somerville32> Try #ubuntu-server
<deformation> name141 : what modem/router do you use?
<Name141> Linksys ether fast cable/dsl router
<vinze> Gotta love Xubuntu - I'm installing right now :)
<Name141> still the same thing when I put guest ok = yes in the [folder]
<hyper__ch> Name141: you need to add the user to the samba config or change the authentication type
<Name141> I can't just turn it off ?
<Name141> And have it sharing like windows
<Name141> without passwords/logins
<hyper__ch> Name141: you can
<Name141> How so ?
<hyper__ch> Name141: dunno...
<hyper__ch> Name141: adding users:   sudo smbpasswd USER
<Name141> hyper__ch, i'm not so sure what you are asking, I need to make a "user" with samba ?
<hyper__ch> [18:02] <hyper__ch> Name141: you need to add the user to the samba config or change the authentication type
<Name141> ohh
<Name141> such as smbpasswd name141 ?
<Name141> hyper__ch, is it nessessary to restart samba after that ?
<hyper__ch> Name141: not sure
<Name141> hyper__ch, after I did smbpasswd name141 , and put in a new pass and all
<Name141> I was able to get inside and see what is shared
<Name141> however, not access the folders and actual files
<Name141> with my name141/pass
<hyper__ch> Name141: no clue how you setup samba
<Name141> hyper__ch, I just right clicked a folder, and it installed samba
<Name141> now I am here with problems
<Name141> since it didn't ask me a question one
<hyper__ch> never done it that way
<Name141> it's the same way , I can see the folder, but can't access it
<Name141> I get this in the log:
<Name141> [2007/11/02 13:25:07, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(1003)
<Name141>   '/media/My Book' does not exist or permission denied when connecting to [music] Error was No such file or directory
<zoredache> You might need make that a different name..
<zoredache> I am not sure how happy samba will be about folders with spaces in the name
<Name141> Hm, that's actually wrong
<Name141> It's /media/My Book/music
<Name141> My Book is the whole HD
<Name141> if that makes a difference
<Name141> I got it, I think
<Name141> next thing would be, is there a way to get a better video card 'driver' for a VooDoo 3 3dfx 8MB ?
<Name141> I feel as if that is what is slowing down things like.. maxiumizing windows
<slow-motion> bbl
<pHluid> Name141: the tdfx driver should work... and I think there's some deal about only being able to run at up to 1024x768@16bpp for full acceleration.
<pHluid> Oh wait, he left.
<somerville32> Weird
<somerville32> nm says I have no network devices
<hyper__ch> so, back again
<somerville32> Welcome back
<evil_tech> i added a dvd drive after install and it reads dvd's but whenver i try to play a dvd with xine or totem it says that there isnt a dvd device and to create a symbolic link
<hyper__ch> somerville32: thx :)
<hyper__ch> evil_tech: tried vlc?
<hyper__ch> somerville32: how to become OPs in here?
<evil_tech> tried em all
<evil_tech> according to them there is no dvd device
<hyper__ch> evil_tech: what output do you get for    ls -al /media/cdrom  ?
<somerville32> hyper__ch, Do we need anymore ops in here?
<hyper__ch> somerville32: nope, I just wonder what the prerequisites are :)
<evil_tech> cdrom0
<hyper__ch> evil_tech: and:   ls -al /media/cdrom0    ?
<somerville32> hyper__ch, Well, the prereq thus far is that you get asked. :)
<hyper__ch> somerville32: ah :)
<hyper__ch> somerville32: therefore no regular attendance or certain amount of skills using Linux/Xubuntu
<somerville32> hyper__ch, I imagine that would be considered when asking someone if they'd like to be one.
<evil_tech> "lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 2007-11-1 04:18 /media/cdrom -> cdrom0
<hyper__ch> somerville32: ;)
<hyper__ch> evil_tech: do the same with cdrom0
<hyper__ch> somerville32: btw, how well do you know the encryption upon installation part?
<somerville32> hyper__ch, I'm not familiar with it at all.
<hyper__ch> somerville32: it's using dm_crypt/luks but I just wonder how to add more encrypted drives that are also asked to have pwd entered in the boot splash
<evil_tech> there is no /dev/dvd in /dev only /dev/dvd1
<hyper__ch> evil_tech: there is dvd1?
<hyper__ch> evil_tech: output that folder:    ls -al /dev/dvd1
<evil_tech> same stuff as before but it points to scd1
<hyper__ch> evil_tech: can you post the output?
<evil_tech> "lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2007-11-02 10:23 /dev/dvd1 ->scd1
<evil_tech> "
<hyper__ch> evil_tech: and    ls -al /dev/scd1   ?
<RandyboY> What tool is the easiest and best for backing up and restoring settings? Ive tried to install "backup settings/restore settings" from add/remove programs, but i cant find it in the applications menu...
<somerville32> RandyboY, Please file a bug.
<evil_tech> "brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11,1 2007-11-02 03:23 /dev/scd1"
<RandyboY> somerville32, im a newbie so i dont know haowto, but please fill me in and i will
<RandyboY> howto
<somerville32> :) I'd be happy to.
<somerville32> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<somerville32> Just hop over to bugs.ubuntu.com, sign-up/register, and click file a bug
<RandyboY> Will do :)
<hyper__ch> evil_tech: nothing else? a dvd is in the drive?
<evil_tech> a disc in drive and it automounted but still get no playback and the error no device /dev/dvd
<hyper__ch> evil_tech: strange
<evil_tech> should i change the symlink for /dev/dvd1 to /dev/dvd
<evil_tech> ?
<hyper__ch> evil_tech: ls -alR /media > output.txt
<hyper__ch> and then upload output.txt to a pastebin
<garuhhh> hi! my xubuntu livecd is always stuck in the command line. it says "initramfs" what seems to be wrong?
<TheSheep> garuhhh: usually bad burn or bad download
<evil_tech> ok just a sec
<TheSheep> garuhhh: check the iso you downloaded and burn at the slowest speed available
<garuhhh> thesheep: had it running once or twice before this happend.. is that possible?
<hyper__ch> hiho TheSheep
<garuhhh> choosing the "check cd for defects" doesn't also work :( it gets stuck also at the "initramfs" thing
<hyper__ch> garuhhh: defects can also appear later on the cd
<evil_tech> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: hi
<garuhhh> hyper_ch: oh.. is that so... i'll try burning a copy again and see if it works.
<hyper__ch> garuhhh: if you carried the cd around with no cover or so... it might be a phsyical defect on it
<garuhhh> hyper_ch: i just left it in my cd-drive, the following day, tried it again, and that's it..
<evil_tech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43039/
<garuhhh> it worked the first try ..
<garuhhh> got it running, and even able to change my videocard driver..
<hyper__ch> evil_tech: it looks like the 1408 BB folder contains a dvd
<garuhhh> but, yeah, maybe the defect showed at a latertime, though didn't see any scratches.
<evil_tech> yeah it does
<evil_tech> thats the dvd im trying to play
<attackdecay> is it just me, or is networkmanager a pain regardless of whether i'm running gnome or xfce or i386 or amd64
<attackdecay> just a pain
<hyper__ch> evil_tech: hmm... why is it in that folder... hmmm
<hyper__ch> evil_tech: try to open that folder in mplayer, totem, vlc
<evil_tech> ok just a sec
<evil_tech> well it tried to open in gxine and crashed
<hyper__ch> evil_tech: try the others
<evil_tech> totem crashes
<evil_tech> xine-ui throws the following errors
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: can you help?
<evil_tech> "there is no available plugin to handle dvd:/ Maybe MRL syntax is wrong"
<hyper__ch> evil_tech: you might be missing a few codecs and stuff
<hyper__ch> evil_tech: did you isntall libdvdcss2 ?
<TheSheep> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<evil_tech> "the source cannot be read maybe you dont have enough rights"
<evil_tech> i have all the codecs installed
<hyper__ch> dr-xr-xr-x  4 owner 4294967295  136 2007-11-01 16:17 1408 BB
<evil_tech> xubuntu restricted, libdvdcss2, libdvdnav, libdvdread,
<hyper__ch> hmmm, read and exec is given... but the ownerships looks strange
<RandyboY> Bug repported. Anyone with a tips for a god (easy and well implemented) backup program which backs up (all) my settings?
<hyper__ch> evil_tech: dunno.... TheSheep might be able to help
<evil_tech> i think the problem is everything is looking for /dev/dvd which doesnt exist
<evil_tech> but i cant remember how to rename symlinks
<hyper__ch> mv org new
<hyper__ch> mv "1408 BB" dvd
<hyper__ch> and a sudo ;)
<evil_tech> so it would be: "sudo mv /dev/dvd1 /dev/dvd
<hyper__ch> why dvd1 to dvd?
<evil_tech> cause that is what xine-ui is looking for dvd discs at: /dev/dvd which is non existent in my system
<hyper__ch> evil_tech: rather make a symlink then
<hyper__ch> no, you cannot do that in dev
<hyper__ch> no clue
<hyper__ch> sorry
<evil_tech> hmm
<hyper__ch> maybe:  sudo ln -s /dev/dvd1 /dev/dvd
<evil_tech> ill try it
<arin> Hi I am having a small problem with OpenOffice in 7.1
<evil_tech> well it tried to read the dvd and xine-ui crashed
<evil_tech> something else is apparently wrong
<hyper__ch> evil_tech: I tend to think something is screwed up
<somerville32> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<evil_tech> please stop giving me that link
<evil_tech> i know what needs to be installed
<evil_tech> its all there
<evil_tech> just not working right
<evil_tech> going to try reinstalling
<hyper__ch> somerville32: he has a problem that the dvd right isn't recognized properly
<arin> Whether I try to open writer, impress or calc from the menu it ends up opening the OpenOffice root without anything
<somerville32> evil_tech, I would try asking in #ubuntu - more people there.
<arin> From there I can open anything using File->Open
<arin> Does anybody have any clue?
<somerville32> arin: That is the same for everyone
<evil_tech> going to try reinstalling libdvdcss, libdvdnav, libdvdread and all the media players and restricted stuff again and see if it fixes it
<arin> Is it a known bug?
<arin> somerville
<hyper__ch> actually, when I open Writer in gnome it will directly open writer with a new doc
<somerville32> arin, I'm not sure. You can check at http://bugs.launchpad.net
<arin> Yeah that is there in norman Ubuntu ..... but in Xubuntu this behaviour is wiered hyper
<hyper__ch> arin: try this:   ooffice -writer
<hyper__ch> -->    ooffice -writer
<hyper__ch> with a  at the end
<hyper__ch> oh...
<arin> Yeah that works ... I have checked
<arin> The menu entry is screwd up I think 'hyper'
<arin> Is there a menu editor in XFCE?
<hyper__ch> arin: http://phpfi.com/273424
<hyper__ch> try to run those commands from teh command line
<arin> I have no problem running them from command line ..... but the machine is setup for somebody else who is not comfortable in command line
<hyper__ch> arin: so they do work fine with those ocmmands?
<arin> yes
<arin> hyper: But when they are tried from the menu ..the prblem occurs
<hyper__ch> good, then you need to alter the applications menu ;)
<hyper__ch> and use those commands
<arin> hyper: How to do that in XFCE?
 * hyper__ch points to somerville32
<hyper__ch> I think the applications menu is somehwat auto-buildt
<hyper__ch> arin: you may also want to ask in #xfce
<arin> hyper : I also think so ..... but in KDE or Gnome they are easy to edit
<arin> hyper : I will try
<somerville32> You will have to edit the desktop file directly
<arin> I am not talking about a desktop link
<arin> Its the main menu where the problem lies
<somerville32> I know
<somerville32> But all they are are desktop files
<arin> The alternative probably is to create Desktop entry for each item
<arin> ok
<arin> Till I find a solution
<somerville32> One sec
<somerville32> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/
<arin> ok
<arin> somerville: Will try that
<arin> Thanks
<somerville32> I think there is a command that needs to be run after you edit it to rebuild the menu
<arin> What is it?
<slow-motion> re
<somerville32> update-desktop-database
<arin> Can only try on tomorrow ....
<somerville32> hmm?
<hyper__ch> Yesterday, a French judge dismissed a lawsuit against the Wikimedia Foundation for defamation. The judge found that 'Web site hosts cannot be liable under civil law because of information stored on them if they do not in fact know of their illicit nature.'
<somerville32> :]
<arin> Good
<hyper__ch> but then I think in common law countries it would be different
<hyper__ch> although chief justice Cordazzo did make some interesting remarks on the liabilty for third-party information in... damn, waht was the case called again
<somerville32> Civil law is everything that is not criminal law, IIUC
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: same in Poland, but they have to act if they receive information 'with high degree of probability'
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: same for Switzerland... upon notification you have to act/review
<hyper__ch> somerville32: criminal law is part of public law and hence not civil law ;)
<somerville32> Splendid.
<hyper__ch> ?
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: that's why RIAA is sending automated infringment notifications by billions
<TheSheep> but we should take it to offtopic
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: they are spamming
<arin> somerville: In XFCE FAQ there is an entry on how to enable to menu editor
<garuhhh> hi! how do i know how much memory my video card has?
<TheSheep> garuhhh: look into /var/log/xorg.0.log
<hyper__ch> garuhhh: look at the video card box?
<garuhhh> hyperch: i dont have the box..
<garuhhh> thesheep: thanks.. i'll try that
<hyper__ch> garuhhh: use tab completion for getting the nickname correctly
<garuhhh> hyper__ch: oh! thanks! didn't know that's applicable here :D
<hyper__ch> garuhhh: in support it makes it easier if you directly address the one the message is diretected at :)
<garuhhh> hyper__ch: yeah, i noticed :D thanks!
<hyper__ch> garuhhh: ^^
<garuhhh> until now, i was typing the names manually!! lol
<hyper__ch> garuhhh: tab completion is also nice in the shell ;)
<garuhhh> hyper__ch: aaaahh.. that thing i know. :D
<hyper__ch> garuhhh: did TheSheep solution help?
<garuhhh> hyper__ch: unfortunately, am not in my linux machine now..
<garuhhh> hyper__ch: it's 4am now here in my place, and got to go home, i'll check it as soon as i get my sleep :D
<hyper__ch> garuhhh: you can look up what the video card is and search it online... it should tell you
<evil_tech> blarg dvd is dumb
<garuhhh> hyper__ch: i have a weird problem with my video card
<garuhhh> hyper__ch: its supposed to be a riva tnt2 m64, so it should have 32mb.
<hyper__ch> evil_tech: something's really screwed up with yyour system
<hyper__ch> garuhhh: no clue
<hyper__ch> garuhhh: I know mine has 128mb
<garuhhh> hyper__ch: what majority of the OS i used see is SiS, and it only shows 16mb
 * hyper__ch doesn't know what SiS is
<garuhhh> hyper__ch: windowsXp sees SiS, but onlly sees the 16mb memory,
<garuhhh> hyper__ch: SiS is one of the videocard brands..
<evil_tech> i think im just going to reinstall
<hyper__ch> garuhhh: whatever
<evil_tech> the whole system
<hyper__ch> evil_tech: don't forget to backup your data :)
<evil_tech> it was a fresh install to begin with
<evil_tech> old windows me dell :)
<arin> hyper__ch: Thanks for taking up my cause in XFCE channel
<hyper__ch> arin: np
<cooteian> Does anyone know what would cause my HWaddr to read all zeros, and how I can fix it?
<cooteian> I've googled around for an answer but come up short
<cooteian> I'm using xubuntu 7.10, the eth0 interface works, but I am trying to assign a static IP to the machine and the router needs a valid MAC address.
<somerville32> You can always use the router to find the MAC address
<hyper__ch> why mac addresses?
<hyper__ch> they are easily faked
<cooteian> I don't know really. The router needs it to assign a static IP address
<cooteian> the router finds it, but it's all zeros
<arin> cooteian: assing any mac address by using "ifconfig eth0 hw ether <mac id>"
<cooteian> It doesn't matter what mac address I use?
<hyper__ch> arin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/159611
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 159611 in ubuntu "xubuntu openoffice" [Undecided,New]
<cooteian> I confess, I don't know much about them, I've never really had to deal with it before
<arin> cooteian: No as long as it is a valid one
<cooteian> they're hex right?
<arin> cooteian: they will be in the form 00:80:48:BA:d1:20
<cooteian> 6 groups of two, between 0-9, a-f right?
<arin> hyper__ch: Thanks for putting the bug in launchpad
<hyper__ch> arin: maybe something will be done about it
<arin> hyper__ch I also hope so
<somerville32> :)
<zoredache> cooteian: one thing would cause your hwaddress to be all zeros is that you dont' have an ethernet adapter and instead you have something different...
<cooteian> like what?
<zoredache> like a ppp interface
<zoredache> I think token ring network adapters...
<zoredache> obscure things
<cooteian> 02:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<cooteian> That's the output of lspci | grep Ethernet
<cooteian> What's a ppp?
<somerville32> dial-up modem
<zoredache> point to point tunneling protocol
<evil_tech> token rings have normal mac addresses i think
<zoredache> err... point to point protocol... no tunnel
<cooteian> oh, no, I used to use it on a windows box, I'm pretty sure its just a regular ethernet controller
<cooteian> I could be wrong though
<zoredache> ah well, then either something is broke on your controller, or the drive in the kernel is broke
<cooteian> Maybe look around for another card, see if that fixes it
<zoredache> driver*
<cooteian> I'll look for a replacement, I just tried to manually assign the mac address and it says that eth0 is not configured, but ifconfig says that it is up and running
<somerville32> Try taking it down and than set it and than bring it up again
<cooteian> and when I try ifdown eth0, it says it is not configured
<somerville32> Force it down then
<zoredache> ifdown --force
<cooteian> I'll try that
<cooteian> no, now ifdown doesn't give an error, but afterward eth0 still shows up in ifconfig
<cooteian> I've got another card. I'll try replacing it, see if that helps
<cooteian> Thanks for the help
<hyper__ch> !bug 159661
<hyper__ch> !bug 159611
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 159611 in ubuntu "xubuntu openoffice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159611
<hyper__ch> ubuntu contains a lot of bugs
<somerville32> hyper__ch, You contain even more.
<hyper__ch> somerville32: those in me are no bugs, just features ;)
<somerville32> :]
<hyper__ch> somerville32: you're from the US, right?
<somerville32> Canada
<hyper__ch> Canada is nice... nice people, nice chicks, good laws ;)
<hyper__ch> somerville32: did you also apply for a Canadian Flag from the Parliament Tower?
<somerville32> hyper__ch, No, I haven't.
<hyper__ch> somerville32: ;)
<hyper__ch> somerville32: waiting list is about 10 years
<somerville32> Crazyness
<hyper__ch> ;)
<hyper__ch> so, I'm off doing nothing but watching some video ;)
<zoredache> is the 'tree' sidebar in thunar new?  Or was I just not smart enough to find it in 7.04?
<somerville32> It isn't new.
<tuga3d> hi all
<somerville32> hi
<tuga3d> i've updated to the xubuntu 7.10 and now i can't start a program using wine it gives me this error
<tuga3d> fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls"
<tuga3d> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk "MSVCR80.dll" failed to initialize, aborting
<tuga3d> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\home\\paulo\\soft\\indigo\\indigo.exe" failed, status c0000142
<tuga3d> anyone?
<Mark76> I've created a partition but I don't have permission to write to it
<zoredache> oh?
<zoredache> did you format the partition?
<Mark76> Hmm
<Mark76> I mounted it
<Mark76> Does that count?
<nikolam> hi. I have a bit of headache with update application after xen install
<nikolam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43053/
<zoredache> how did you partition it?
<Mark76> Parted magic with GParted
<zoredache> ah, you probably created the filesystem there... anyway you probably need to give yourself permissions to write there.
<Mark76> Okay, what's the code?
<zoredache> you could do this many different ways... how you set permissions depends on who, and how you will be accessing it
<Mark76> I'll try user settings
<zoredache> anyway, one quick way is to do a 'sudo chmod 1777 /mountpoint' replace the /mountpoint with the actual mount point
<zoredache> that will let anyone logged into your system write to the drive, but they will only be able to read/change what they created themselves
<Mark76> Mount point is?
<Mark76> Is that ext2/ext3 and all that?
<Mark76> Sorry, but unless I know what to call it how on earth can I do anything with it?
<Mark76> Should I sudo chmod 1777/11G-Volume ? Or what?
<Mark76> I'm downloading the iso for Linux Mint
<Mark76> I'm going to try to install it without burning it to a CD first
<Mark76> But I need to be able to write to the new partition
<Mark76> Which I can't do at the moment
<Mark76> Becasue I don't know how to
<Mark76> I've looked in users and groups and I can't see anything useful in there
<Mark76> zengen
<Mark76> What's a mount point?
<zengen> The directory where you mount something to access the files.
<Mark76> Should I have named it when I made the partition?
<zengen> It's, generally, not a partition.  Like when you insert a cd it's automounted to it's mount of of /media/*
<Mark76> Okay, see I created a partition earlier but I can't seem to write to it
<zengen>  /media/cdrom*
<zengen> You can access the partition, though?  At least see it?
<Mark76> Yes
<zengen> permission denied?
<Mark76> There's a lost and found folder with a big X on it
<Mark76> Correct
<zengen> Have you tried to sudo write to it?  It's probably just a permission problem.
<Mark76> I don't know what to call it
<zengen> I'm not sure what you mean.  What do you click in thunar to get to it?
<Mark76> It has its own desktop icon
<zengen> Did you create after you installed xubuntu, during or after?
<Mark76> After
<zengen> okay
<somerville32> Did you format it?
<zengen> You need to edit your /etc/fstab
<Mark76> I don't know how to format in Linux
<somerville32> mkfs
<zengen> Did you make it with gparted?
<Mark76> Yeah
<Mark76> Kind of
<zengen> Do you remember what it was called?  sdb* or something like that.
<Mark76> No
<zengen> Can you open gparted back up and look?  You'll need that for fstab.
<Mark76> Hang on
<zengen> What we're going to do will put the partition in your / directory.  You'll access it through /yourname from the root directory.
<Mark76> Okay
<Mark76> I have a 10.63 gigabyte volume. File system: ext3. Mountpoint /media/disk
<zengen> okay
<Mark76> What's the next step?
<zengen> In gparted what does it say in the upper bar? /dev/**** something.
<Mark76> /dev/sda3?
<zengen> okay
<zengen> sec
<zengen> what do you want to name it?
<Mark76> Dunno
<zengen> What are you going to use it for?
<Mark76> I'll think of something when I get there
<zengen> okay
<Mark76> I'm going to use it to try out other Linux Distros
<zengen> from a terminal sudo mousepad /etc/fstab
<zengen> oh
<zengen> You won't need to mount it in xubuntu for that.
<Mark76> Yeah, but I'm trying them out without a CD
<zoredache> eh?  so how are you planning on installing without a cd?
<Mark76> It's possible
<zoredache> it is, yes, but, don't take this personally, I don't think you have the ability to manage it
<zoredache> you really wouldn't want to mount it in xubuntu...
<zoredache> you would need to bootstrap the install somehow perhaps by mounting the install cd in a chroot.
<zoredache> it really would depend on the distro you are trying to install...
<Mark76> Linux Mint
<zoredache> If you want to play around the 'easy' way, install vmware
<zoredache> then create a virtual machine to play with your distributions in
<zengen> But, if you do want to add that partition to xubuntu anyway add this line to your /etc/fstab     /dev/sda3 /yourname ext3 defaults 0 0
<Mark76> Okay
<Mark76> IS the vmware route easier?
<zengen> Why don't you want to use a CD install?  just wondering
<zoredache> getting vmware installed is a little tricky, but once it is installed it is very easy to use
<Mark76> I don't have a burner and I don't want to fork out for installation disks for something I might not keep anyway
<zengen> I'd go with what zoredache said then.  I've never used vmware, but it sounds like the best plan.
<Mark76> If I like the distro then I'll send off for the CD
<zoredache> this looks like a correct set of directions
<zoredache> http://www.tssci-security.com/archives/2007/10/25/how-to-install-vmware-server-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon/
<Mark76> Ta
<Mr_Gerbik> Hello all. Does anyone know why xfce-terminal uses only pseudo-transparency?
<zengen> You mean showing the wallpaper no matter what'd directly behind it?
<zengen> what's*
<Mr_Gerbik> zengen, correct
<somerville32> It uses real transparency if you enabled the compositor
<Mr_Gerbik> ty
<zengen> It's in Window Manager Tweaks.
<zengen> last tab, I think
<Mark76> Yeah
<Mark76> Talking of windows managers, is there any way to add them to xfce?
<zengen> There are some in the repos.
<Mark76> True, but how do you get them to run in the xfce DE?
<zengen> I know there's an option in one of the display config ui's to disable xfce as the window manager, but I'm not sure if it will go straight to the new after you disable it.
<Mark76> xfce is its own window manager?
<zengen> yeah
<zengen> applications > settings > desktop settings
<Mark76> Economical
<Mark76> I'm installing afterstep
<Mark76> If I reboot it should be using that as the WM when I log in again, yes?
<Mark76> Here goes
<Mark76> Afterstep looks interesting
<Mark76> Whoops
<gerro> anyone know where I can appeal a ban from ubuntu channel?
<Mark76> Sorry
<TheSheep> #ubuntu-ops
<gerro> k thx
<TheSheep> gerro: but it's better to just accept it and come back when it expires
<TheSheep> gerro: even if you were caught in some larger disturbance by mistake
<gerro> nah LjL just being an ass forcing people to do things his way trolling #ubuntu like always. got mad I told someone how to delete a folder and that you could use /usr directory
<gerro> I'm sorry if I sound rude but I like to help others and getting snubbed for trying my best to is just pathetic
<TheSheep> gerro: the ops are working hard to keep some order and prevent people from destroying their instalations
<TheSheep> gerro: even if you are right, you are not going to achieve anything while being angry, I've seen this many times
<Mark76> Ugh, Must find anti-aliasing
<gerro> ah now they talking about kicking me from #xubuntu
<TheSheep> Mark76: user interface settings
<TheSheep> gerro: see?
<somerville32> gerro, Who is?
<gerro> tonyyaruso
<Mark76> I'm not in Kansas anymore, Dorothy ;)
<Mark76> I'm in AFTERSTEP!
<TheSheep> Mark76: then try #afterstep or something
<gerro> I disagree that the majority of ubuntu users are newbies, I like to give others respect. That is just lame the comments going on
<somerville32> Where are these comments being made?
<gerro> in #ubuntu-ops
<gerro> <JanC> gerro: even a very intelligent kid doesn't know what harm a gun can do without being told
<TheSheep> gerro: please, just calm down, go for a walk, you are hurting yourself and us (because we will lose your help)
<TheSheep> gerro: besides, it's ot here
<gerro> completely on topic
<gerro> they brought up #xubuntu
#xubuntu 2007-11-03
<TheSheep> tis is not #xubuntu-meta
<TheSheep> gerro: you are angry, that's not a good mood for resolving this
<gerro> I'm not really angry
<TheSheep> gerro: the ops are, let it coold down
<sjefen6> Is there some problems with the terminal? mine just geives a black screen and then the loggin screen.
<somerville32> That is a known bug.
<sjefen6> oki :) can I provide info to help it be solved? or maybe that is not for the first timers :P
<somerville32> If you'd like. Just search for the bug at http://bugs.launchpad.net
<sjefen6> oki :)
<somerville32> Thanks! :)
<Mr_Gerbik> any ideas on how I could put excess memory to good use with only minimal cpu usage?
<sjefen6> so http://www.ntop.org/download.html will be hard to do at the moment in xubuntu?
<somerville32> !info ntop
<ubotu> ntop: display network usage in top-like format. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.2-10.1 (gutsy), package size 2707 kB, installed size 11172 kB
<sjefen6> so it is available in the pacage manager?
<somerville32> Yup
<somerville32> TheSheep, ping
<gerro> what is #xubuntu-meta?
<gerro> umm nvm
<gerro> somerville32: sup
<somerville32> gerro, n2m
<gerro> somerville32: ah ntop I was just checking that out earlier
<gerro> wasn't really what I was looking for though not like top at all
<gerro> htop is pretty nice though
<gerro> somerville32: just wanted to say thx for that pm earlier
<somerville32> gerro, No problem.
<sjefen6> but if I use a linux box with it as an point where all my lan to internet trafic goes through. I will be able to see witch computer is accessing the internet and eating up my bandwith?
<gerro> wow just grabbed ntop off apt and tried running it, all sorts of errors lol. I better read the manual or something
<sjefen6> hehe, ok... tried a vmware virual appliance with it and it looked nice. but there was no good way to get it on to physiacal hardware
<gerro> sjefen6: I know everything looks nice until you find you don't have the specs to run it
<gerro> sjefen6: what sort of topology you working with anyway?
<sjefen6> nothing big... just 5 fellow students. we are trying to shere a internet connection, but someone seems to be sucing up the bandwith
<gerro> what sort of queueing mechanism you working with on your current gateway?
<sjefen6> I do not know.
<sjefen6> are you meaning externaly? like pppoe?
<gerro> sjefen6: no I mean you should have some sort of queuing method so that certain services or users don't take up all the bandwidth
<gerro> I mean if you've been having problems so far
<sjefen6> yeah... but I have not found anyone...
<gerro> like fifo, wfq, priority, custom few I heard of before on routers
<gerro> think I forgot to mention a few there
<sjefen6> none of them are supported on my router... and I have seen through my router and it have none queueing mechanism that I have seen
<gerro> what sort of device are you working with? perhaps you should try checking into different firmware
<gerro> are you trying to setup ubuntu to act as a firewall server?
<sjefen6> thompson st546
<sjefen6> no, just monitor who uses the the bandwith and unplug them :P
<gerro> oh do you pay per amount of bandwidth consumed?
<sjefen6> no, but see who uses all our bandwith
<gerro> isp bandwidth total cap?
<sjefen6> yeah. 16 mbit/ 700 kbit
<gerro> no I meant do you have a limit on how much you upload or download over a given time
<sjefen6> no, but when someone are seeding torrents or whatever with 700 kbit upload. there is very litle left to us others
<gerro> sjefen6: anyway if your experiencing odd lag on certain services while network is in heavy use might want to check into using some sort of queueing.
<sjefen6> yeah, or just unplug the one that is abusing the connection.. if i could find him/her..
<gerro> hmm from what I've seen on your router it might have some sort of port based options, think torrenting is normally done on 6000 or so port
<Mr_Gerbik> would a packet sniffer help you find the culprit?
<gerro> I don't see really how that is abusing a connection, you might to just consider if blocking such services would be in the best interest
<sjefen6> yeah. and that is what ntop does
<sjefen6> do i think :P
<gerro> Mr_Gerbik: probably not seeing as it isn't himself
<gerro> anyway I'm confused lol, sjefen6: good luck with whatever it is your doing
<sjefen6> thats why I am leading all the trafic through the linux box with a sniffer
<sjefen6> gerro: tnx
<gerro> sjefen6: if you want a good network sniffer though I would recommend wireshark
<gerro> I mean if this is just a temporary thing
<sjefen6> somerville32: I can't find it in Add/Remove Applications in xubuntu 7.10
<somerville32> sjefen6, Click the drop down menu and select show all applications or something like that
<sjefen6> All Available applications, still nothing :(
<somerville32> Do you have universe enabled in software sources?
<sjefen6> not if it is not a default
<somerville32> Please check :)
<sjefen6> is it in the Third Party Software tab?
<somerville32> Nope
<somerville32> somerville32, how did you get this theme installed in the first place?
<sjefen6> where do I find it?
<sjefen6> found. It was not in the add/Remove. It was in Synaptic Pacage Manager
<The-Kernel> what's the command to clean out the apt-get archive?
<The-Kernel> I got it
<The-Kernel> apt-get clean :P
<rhavenn> switched from BSD to xubuntu for some app support..trying to get sound working so that arts and regulae sound play nice..under BSD you just setup some virtual channels and assign arts to one of those..is there a same thing for linux?
<Pumpernickel> rhavenn: Something similar might be possible, layering artsd over pulseaudio. http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<RandyboY> Where do i set the master volume on my xubuntu?
<s|k> RandyboY: alsamixer
<s|k> open up a terminal and type 'alsamixer'
<RandyboY> Thanks :)
<s|k> np
<s|k> there's probably a sucky way to do it via the gui
<RandyboY> Is there no other way to do it? It worked, but i curious
<RandyboY> hehe
<RandyboY> yeah
<s|k> I recommend using alsamixer
<s|k> it works.
<s|k> but I think you can add a volume control to your deskbar applet
<s|k> just right click on it
<s|k> and add the volume control
<s|k> it's in that list
<RandyboY> great, now i have that too :)
<RandyboY> thanks again
<s|k> np
<RivaeAerya> (10:31:49) RivaeAerya: Can xfce do everything GNOME can and does it fully integrate with Ubuntu?
<RivaeAerya> (10:32:41) RivaeAerya: for example, i've had problems with Kubuntu, it was not very well supported and it was less worked on than Ubutnu
<s|k> :/
<nixnube> hmmm it's so quite
<arijit> hyper__ch: Hi this is arin
<hyper__ch> arijit: hi
<arijit> hyper__ch: Today I am in office but the xubuntu box is locked up
<hyper__ch> arijit: ?
<arijit> hyper__ch: Can not access it before monday :-(
<arijit> hyper__ch: We talked about the OpenOffice menu issue in xubuntu earlier
<hyper__ch> arijit: I know
<arijit> hyper__ch: I think instead of "ooffice -writer" I should try to put "swriter" in the menu
<hyper__ch> either swriter or "oofice-writer OPTIONS"
<hyper__ch> with the quotes around it
<arijit> hyper__ch: yep
<hyper__ch> arijit: it's up to you
<arijit> hyper__ch: Yes
<brain> dual monitor solutions? anyone?
<hyper__ch> brain: get two computers
<hyper__ch> brain: ;)
<brain> not an option
<brain> anthing equivelent of say ULTRAMON?
<Mark76> Anyone here want to talk me through gaining permission to read and write to a partition I mysteriously don't have permission to read and write to, even though it's on my own bloody hard drive?
<Mark76> On my own sodding computer
<Pumpernickel> !xinerama | brain
<ubotu> brain: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Pumpernickel> Mark76: Umasks for a permissions problem, ntfs-3g if it's ntfs.
<brain> and it works in ubuntu 7.10 amd64?
<Mark76> I typed umask into a terminal and got 0022
<brain> i also got 0022
<brain> what does that mean?
<Mark76> Hoe cryptic
<Mark76> How
<brain> how do i encrypt?
<Mark76> No
<Mark76> I have a terminal open
<Mark76> What are the magic words?
<Mark76> Please
<brain> pretty please whith a cherry
<Mark76> Is it sudo give-me-permission-to use-my-own-bloody-partition-you-bastard?
<Mark76> Christ, GParted is frakking useless
<s|k> fdisk rocks
<Mark76> If I can't use the fugging thing I might as well delete it I can't even do that
<hyper__ch> !language | Mark76
<ubotu> Mark76: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Mark76> THEN TELL ME WHAT I WANT TO KNOW
<Mark76> NOW
<hyper__ch> !shout | Mark76
<ubotu> Mark76: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<s|k> just kick that guy
<Mark76> The for God's sake stop with the silence
<s|k> Mark76: you're not getting any help from me tbh
<s|k> :|
<Mark76> Like I care
<s|k> just leave
<Mark76> No
<s|k> !ops
<ubotu> Help! somerville32, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, Gloubiboulga, Nalioth, Seveas, tonyyarusso,  PuMpErNiCkLe, apokryphos or gnomefreak
<Mark76> None of the controls in GParted work
<Mark76> It's not fair :'(
<Mark76> It's also not fair that you've been ignoring me even before I lost my temper
<Mark76> Surely it's a routine problem that's easily solved
<hyper__ch> if it's easily solved you could google
<Mark76> And what exactly am I meant to ask?
<s|k> hyper__ch: why bother
<Mark76> WHatever
<Adamska> Hello, when i click on a link outside the firefox window and on a different workspace firefox automaticaly switch to the curent workspace and steal the focus of the curent window. I'd like to disable it. Do you know how to do that?
<TheSheep> Adamska: yes
<Adamska> current*
<Adamska> TheSheep ?
<TheSheep> Adamska: http://sheep.art.pl/2007-09-08_Firefox_jumping_between_workspaces_in_XFCE
<Adamska> thanks ;)
<TheSheep> I have it set to 'switch' and I like it
<hyper__ch> is anyone using tracker?
<ManaPirat> hi there
<ManaPirat> my mom got xubuntu installed but would rather like to use gnome (switch to ubuntu) but there is no "ubuntu-desktop" packet in synaptic - she uses 7.10 - how could she install gnome?
<TheSheep> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.79 (gutsy), package size 22 kB, installed size 48 kB
<TheSheep> ManaPirat: look more closely, it must be here
<ManaPirat> she searched for "ubuntu-desktop" but only "xubuntu-desktop" shows up :-/ what else could she search for?
<ManaPirat> well, we try again
<TheSheep> ManaPirat: check for spelling errors
<ManaPirat> ok :)
<ManaPirat> we checked - it serached in titel and description - only xubuntu marked as installed is there
<TheSheep> ManaPirat: of course
<TheSheep> ManaPirat: ybuntu-desktop is not installed yet if you installed xubuntu
<TheSheep> ubuntu
<ManaPirat> ybuntu?
<ManaPirat> but we want to imstall it
<TheSheep> sorry, getting used to new keyboard
<ManaPirat> and it is not mentioened in the list
<TheSheep> then look for it in packages that are not installed yet
<ManaPirat> how do i do that?
<ManaPirat> i see alot of packes that are not installed ;) ubuntu-desktop is not among them
<TheSheep> ManaPirat: do you have the network repositories enabled?
<ManaPirat> that might be an idea :) - i have to check it in paket-sources?
<TheSheep> yes
<ManaPirat> ah those were not checked for her e:D
<ManaPirat> yeha she got it :)
<ManaPirat> thank you very
<ManaPirat> much :D
<TheSheep> :)
<joakim_> Hey. My X didnot start up properly last time. Then I got it up and I reinstalled nVidia drivers, but now all may desktop icon texts and meny texts and programs text are so little that it is unreadable. I cannot to anything with my Xubuntu. How can i solve the problem?
<TheSheep> joakim_: set your dpi in xorg.conf
<TheSheep> joakim_: aparently the nvidia drivers failed to get he dpi from your monitor properly
<joakim_> I'll try
<MatBoy> TheSheep, what are you doing here ?
<hyper___ch> MatBoy: mostly support
<MatBoy> hyper___ch, I know... just joking him :)O
<MatBoy> life must be a laugh sometimes
<hyper___ch> MatBoy: life is serious ;)
<MatBoy> hyper___ch, also
<MatBoy> never laughed is never lived
<MatBoy> ow we are offtopic :)
<hyper___ch> not we, you are ;)
<somerville32> TheSheep, Could you make a icon for xfce4-taskmanager?
<somerville32> *an
<TheSheep> somerville32: I can try. what would it be?
<somerville32> TheSheep, I'm not sure.
<somerville32> TheSheep, Be creative? lol
<TheSheep> sigh
<somerville32> Even if you could find something in the icon set we use already so that I can just modify the desktop file would be great.
<TheSheep> somerville32: the system-monitor icon?
<somerville32> Weird.
<somerville32> I modified the desktop file and ran update-desktop-database but it still shows no icon in the menu.
<TheSheep> btw, is the xfce4-task-manager really needed when there is the gnome-system-monitor installed by default?
<somerville32> It doesn't show up in my menu.
<TheSheep> somerville32: in system
<somerville32> cody-somerville@veracity:/usr/share/applications$ gnome-system-monitor
<somerville32> The program 'gnome-system-monitor' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<somerville32> sudo apt-get install gnome-system-monitor
<somerville32> bash: gnome-system-monitor: command not found
<TheSheep> weird
<TheSheep> wonder why I have it installed
<TheSheep> hmm... logs says it installed with the whole system
<TheSheep> somerville32: you have a fresh gutsy?
<somerville32> No
<somerville32> It might be because it is recommended and not dependent
<TheSheep> it's still installed by default
<somerville32> There might be another application installed that caused it not to be
<F4tal-49> Hello together
<somerville32> :)
<samushka> how do i set my font size to 96dpi in xubuntu ?
 * somerville32 forgets.
<MatBoy> TheSheep, still here ?
<TheSheep> MatBoy: yes
<Tmob> hi, can i somehow install xubuntu even tough i installed ubuntu?
<Tmob> i dont like gnome
<Tmob> laptop is too slow
<somerville32> Yup
<somerville32> Install the xubuntu-desktop package :)
<Tmob> ah great.. how do i make X start with that though?
<Tmob> and i have xserver-xgl.. do i have to disable it?
<somerville32> You click "sessions" before you login and select Xfce4
<somerville32> And I do not believe you need to disable xserver-xgl
<somerville32> But it might make it faster if you do?
<Tmob> somerville32, oh ic.. do you nkow how to disable xserver-xgl?
<somerville32> No, I do not.
<somerville32> :)
<Tmob> heh ok.. np. thanks !
<somerville32> Awesome! :)
<somerville32> Hopefully you'll hang out with us here!
<Tmob> heh.. sure
<Bassetts> hi, i was given a link in here to the mini.iso but lost it, can anyone help me out?
<TheSheep> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<TheSheep> Bassetts: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Bassetts> thanks
<zeroflag> anything I should watch out for when I want to use compiz with xfce?
<somerville32> zeroflag, I don't think so.
<somerville32> I think compiz actually replaces the xfce4 window manager.
<sooki> can someone tell me how to turn on compizfusion in xubuntu gutsy? :P
<totalnoodlesface> sooki: system -> prefs -> appearence -> visual effects
<Carnage\> I just downloaded the newest Xubuntu-LiveCD and it doesn't do bash completion for example for "sudo apt-get install <TAB>"
<Carnage\> How can I enable that?
<sooki> i actually don't have a preference thing under system
<totalnoodlesface> sooki: ah wait, this is #xubuntu
<totalnoodlesface> sorry :P
<sooki> i do have the compiz manager installed, "advanced desktop effects settings", it has the plugins i previously used under fiesty still checked, but compiz doesn't appear to be running
<totalnoodlesface> i guess the answer will be on the forums
<sooki> i stopped using it under fiesty, but never uninstalled before the gutsy upgrade
<totalnoodlesface> i havent run compiz on xfce yet
<sooki> hmm
<s|k> what's the command to see if I have a packaged installed or not?
<jess^^> my laptop function keys (brightness etc) don't work. What am I missing?
<zeroflag> how do I get compiz to autostart?
<zeroflag> I always have to run the config tool to start compiz...
<somerville32> Add it to the autostart in applications>settings ?
<zeroflag> really? Oo
<zeroflag> that's stupid. >_<
<somerville32> File a bug! :)
<quittt> hi
<quittt> I want to know how can I personalise my own menu!
<quittt> I had some application that have to be add manually... like Netscape 9 or Quake III Arena
<somerville32> quittt, Unfortunately, xfce4-menu is not compliant with the desktop standard.
<somerville32> You can add items outside of the system provided menu only.
<quittt> somerville32, so?
<quittt> somerville32, I had them added, and they are on Others now
<jess^^> hey, my laptop brightness controls don't work in xfce... any ideas?
<somerville32> quittt, So you've already personalised your menu?
<somerville32> jess^^, Do they work in other desktop environments?
<quittt> somerville32, in Gnome? Yes... but I can't add my games in Jogos menu(Portuguese)
<jess^^> somerville32, yes. in gnome.
<quittt> somerville32, and how do I change the themes?
<somerville32> Applications > Settings > User interface
<quittt> somerville32, strange...
<quittt> I did only find Window Manager
<quittt> somerville32, which is the command?
<somerville32> Look for "User interface settings"
<quittt> found it
<quittt> =]
<somerville32> :)
<quittt> somerville32, it is not literally translated to portuguese
<somerville32> Ah.
<somerville32> quittt, You're welcome to help out with translations at translations.launchpad.net :)
<compu73rg33k> is there anyway to install the distribution without using the installer?
<somerville32> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<compu73rg33k> i.e. can I somehow install the distribution onto an encrypted /root and /usr partition?
<compu73rg33k> or do I have to instal lfirst, encrypt second?
<somerville32> I'm not sure.
<somerville32> I think you encrypt first.
<somerville32> Not after.
<somerville32> Like, both at once.
<crimsun_> but it's so much more fun when you can't read your FS.
<compu73rg33k> Well i've created the partitions and formatted them and then opened them with cryptsetup
<quittt> this thing is damn good
<quittt> it is much lighter than Gnome
<quittt> and it stills a desktop
<somerville32> :)
<compu73rg33k> and then in the prepare partitions install dialog, they're listed under /dev/mapper/home /dev/mapper/root /dev/mapper/usr and I change the mount points to /home / and /user and then I get a message
<quittt> how can it be free?
<quittt> sometimes I ask myself...
<compu73rg33k> "the file system on /dev/mapper/root assigned to / has not been marked for formatting. File systems use by the system (/, /boot, /usr, /var) must be reformatted for use by this installer. Other file systems (/home,/media*,/usr;local, etc.) may be used without reformatting."
<quittt> I'm going
<quittt> bye
<somerville32> bye
<sjefen6> Where do I find the Xfce Menu? (as decribed here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/102723/ )
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102723 in ubuntu "[Xubuntu Dapper] Terminal opened from root apps menu crashes" [Undecided,New]
<somerville32> sjefen6, alt+F2
<somerville32> xfce4-menu
<sjefen6> ok. tnx
<sjefen6> crashes that too :(
<somerville32> :/
<sjefen6> is there a downgrader, to the previus version?
<somerville32> !downgrad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about downgrad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<somerville32> Oh. :(
<lllll> hi im using backtrack but i cant connect to internet with dsl anyone to help me?
<sjefen6> somerville32: downloading the cd for it instead :P
<somerville32> pppoeconf
<lllll> i try it but nothing change
<somerville32> ifup eth0 ?
<lllll> no i didn`t try this..
<lllll> any other advice?
<lllll> somerville32 i try and nothing happen
<somerville32> !pppoe | lllll
<ubotu> lllll: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<lllll> thx
<evil_tech> !offtopic
<ubotu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<somerville32> evil_tech, ?
<evil_tech> yeah
<evil_tech> TheSheep: what did i do wrong that you are sicing ubotu on me?
<somerville32> lol
<TheSheep> evil_tech: it should have told you
<evil_tech> i dont understand what it said. all i did was ask it about the off topic channel
<TheSheep> evil_tech: try /msg ubotu offtopic  :)
<evil_tech> oh sorry :-/
<TheSheep> evil_tech: I only tell you to let you know you can do that
<TheSheep> evil_tech: don't worry about it
#xubuntu 2007-11-04
<sjefen6> I do not see the top and the bottom bar in xubuntu. How can I find them?
<sjefen6> (7.04)
<TheSheep> sjefen6: press alt+f2 and type 'xfce4-panel'
<sjefen6> thanks
<sjefen6> ehm, how do I turn it of or reboot now?
<sjefen6> *or
<somerville32> Click the icon with the door w/ the arrow pointing out
<sjefen6> hmm
<sjefen6> and then?
<somerville32> Click reboot :)
<sjefen6> that did just exit xfce4-panel ...
<sjefen6> When I clicked it I got a dialog: "Exit Xfce Panel? [Cancel] [Quit]"
<sjefen6> TheSheep?
<TheSheep> sjefen6: tha's because the panel crashed before
<TheSheep> sjefen6: select 'exit' from the apps menu
<TheSheep> quit, sorry
<TheSheep> or just press alt+ctrl+backspace
<sjefen6> Unable to quit session
<TheSheep> moonshine and madness
<sjefen6> ctrl+alt+backspace woorked
<TheSheep> yeah, it's kind of brutal
<somerville32> Oh
<somerville32> It seems like xfce4-session had been killed
<TheSheep> somerville32: it didn't even fully start, it does that sometimes on livecd on low ram
<TheSheep> somerville32: then you get a desktop without panels
<sjefen6> but I have 300 something ram...
<sjefen6> 384 mb
<somerville32> Weird. :/
<TheSheep> maybe it's not ram then
<TheSheep> sjefen6: what cpu?
<TheSheep> sjefen6: and is it livecd?
<sjefen6> pentium 2
<sjefen6> i have installed it... but it did not show the menu's on the live cd eather
<TheSheep> sjefen6: how fast? you can check with 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<sjefen6> 266 mhz
<TheSheep> maybe there is some timeout or race condition that shows on slow machines
<sjefen6> hmm
<sjefen6> but nothing to worry about.
<TheSheep> sjefen6: it *is* obnoxious. and gives an unpolished feel
<sjefen6> yeah, but without an monitor and in my closet, none is going to see it :P
<TheSheep> sjefen6: for every person that comes here and asks about how to get the panels back, there are at least 10 people who didn't bother and just tried somehing else or returned to windows
<sjefen6> hehe
<sjefen6> windows on an 266 mhz ?
<TheSheep> 95
<sjefen6> no way
<TheSheep> I had 98 on 100Mhz
<TheSheep> my last windows
<sjefen6> xubuntu rules!
<sjefen6> 95 on a 266 was my first... but then, I am not that old :P
<sjefen6> *233 mhz aktually
<Bytor4232> Whats up all
<somerville32> Not too much :)
<Bytor4232> Got Xubuntu running on an Acer Aspire 5315
<Bytor4232> Got it at Walmart on Friday for 348 USD.
<somerville32> Wow :)
<Bytor4232> Not a bad little laptop.
<Bytor4232> They don't sell it in the US, but in Europe it goes for about 800 EUR
<Bytor4232> or about 600 USD
<somerville32> The EUR is worth more than the USD.
<Bytor4232> Built in wireless, widescreen 15.4 screen.
<Bytor4232> The sound doesn't work, they haven't worked the kinks out in alsa for this chipset.
<Bytor4232> BUT the wireless works, and thats whats important ;)
<somerville32> :)
<Bytor4232> that, and Xubuntu, my fav Distro
 * somerville32 cheers.
<sjefen6> how do I "bridge" (as it is called in windows) 2 nettwork cards?
<sjefen6> isnt it possible?
<somerville32> I imagine it is
<somerville32> It most likely has something to do with iptables
<s|k> I'm getting a problem where if hit space in a web form in firefox the browser crashes
<s|k> this never happened before I upgraded to 7.10 :/
<s|k> happens in firefox safemode too
<somerville32> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<sjefen6> no, it bridge the 2 nettwork cards together as if it was an wireless access point (exept with wires)
<TheSheep> sjefen6: there is a howto on the wiki
<sjefen6> !bridge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridge - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> sjefen6: the term 'bridge' is improper, bridging happens in 2nd layer, you want to do it in third layer
<sjefen6> ok
<TheSheep> sjefen6: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowtoNAT
<sjefen6> tnx
<TheSheep> I think this is is it
<TheSheep> there might be some more on the forums
<sjefen6> yeah, but that looked easy... I think :)
<sjefen6> Where is /etc/network/options ? do I have to create it?
<pidgas> anyone here use gutsy, nvidia-glx-new, and conky without trouble?
<pidgas> in xubuntu
<sjefen6> TheSheep: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-113749.html :(
<sjefen6> time to sleep
<skafiskafnjakX> WHnd I change resolution nothing happen, why?
<skafiskafnjakX> it ask me do I want to keep new settings but screen does not change.
<skafiskafnjakX> is there a way to fix this?
<z> i'd like to switch from gnome to xfce and wasn't all that successful by installing the xubuntu-desktop package... is it possible to just install everything all over?
<skafiskafnjakX> can I use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg like with ubuntu?
<somerville32> Yup
<skafiskafnjakX> how can I access network forlders from xubuntu?
<somerville32> What kind of network folders?
<skafiskafnjakX> shared foldrers on Windows computers
<skafiskafnjakX> I installed SAMBA
<skafiskafnjakX> I know its required
<skafiskafnjakX> before with ubuntu I used Konkueror
<somerville32> You'll have to install another application
<somerville32> Thunar does not support browsing network shares.
<skafiskafnjakX> which one?
<somerville32> There are a number to select from
<skafiskafnjakX> light and easy :)
<somerville32> One moment while I perform a search.
<somerville32> I'm not pasting a listing via a private query.
<evil_tech> i think the one gnome uses would work
<somerville32> The listings which I pasted via a private message/query are in the format "package name - description"
<somerville32> linneighborhood and jags look promising
<ubuntu> hi, when trying to install sun-java5-plugin this is what i get: E: sun-java5-bin: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<ubuntu> E: sun-java5-plugin: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<stuart-> hi guys. i'm on 7.07. can i just upgrade to 7.10 straight away? and would it screw up nvidia and my internet connection like it did before if i upgraded to the newer lniux kernel when 7.10 wasn't out?
<somerville32> stuart-, No guarantee sorry
<ThePub> Which service is hijacking my volume control on the keyboard?
<ThePub> after installation my volume keys, up, down and mute worked but none of the other keys were even recognized.
<ThePub> I'd like to disable the volume controls and instead bring all those keyboard controls on the same modmap/fluxbox configuration.
<sd32> is xubuntu's cd a live cd?
<PiousMinion> I can't help but notice and get irritated by the flash of light brown(human theme) I see in between the login window and xfce starting up.  Is there any way to stop that?
<totalnoodlesface> isn't that your default desktop background color?
<totalnoodlesface> switch it to black and see if it helps
<totalnoodlesface> :P
<PiousMinion> I did. no cookie.  :/
<TheSheep> PiousMinion: change the background in the login window settings too
<PiousMinion> nope. Both background color for desktop and login window are black, but I still get the human colored background for about 2 full seconds.
<TheSheep> it takes you as long to just log in?
<PiousMinion> I don't think I understand the question.
<TheSheep> nevermind, no more ideas
<eichi> hello
<eichi> i want to install xubuntu on a old machine, but i cant install because the mouse doenst work
<eichi> but its no hardware problem
<eichi> is this a known bug? i saw this on 2 old computers
<PiousMinion> No clue.  I'd try the alternate cd.
<TheSheep> eichi: what kind of mouse?
<eichi> hm
<TheSheep> eichi: if it's a mouse connected to COM port, it cannot be autodetected
<eichi> a normal one :P
<TheSheep> eichi: ps/2 mouse?
<eichi> yes
<TheSheep> eichi: usb mouse?
<eichi> ps/2
<TheSheep> hmm.. should work just fine
<TheSheep> eichi: you can alsways press alt+shift+numlock and use numpad to move the mouse cursor
<eichi> that sounds nice
<eichi> thanks
<MatBoy> TheSheep, hey
<RandyboY> Where is the settings for the display stored? Doesnt seem to store in xorg.conf... Im having problems with the settings changing over night... When i come to the computer sometimes everything is so big i just see the upper left corner... So i was wondering if i might find the specific settings and write a script so that i can start it in "my blinde" when the resolution is weird
<Dano> my screen res is reset all the time to 800*600
<Dano> how can I set it to 1280*1024?
<patrickneville> hey how do you set up remote connections allowed into your xubuntu box?
<^^Name^^> Hi. I cant use backspace when in 'screen'. any solution for that?
<vleon> hi i have a simple question for general knowledge, i remember xfce in general and xubuntu as a single case, that there was no gui tool for resolution changing, and im rather shure that at least in 6.10 there was no tool
<vleon> but there i downloaded xfce 6.04 to use as a medium to to install gentoo on an old pentium3 and it gave me a crappy resolution, and there i find a gui tool O_O, was it backported cause its an LTS?
<vleon> what no one can answer? i mean not that its a crucial question but my curiosity kills me
<vleon_> is somebody even here?
<totalnoodlesface> wouldn't know :P
<ThePub> don't quote me on this, but X needs to be configured a certain way first before any of the automatic tools are going to work.  And whether those are in 6 I have no clue.  I know using the radeon driver I've had it work once, but not purposefully.
<ThePub> (and that was in XFCE)
<camuflage> i've just instaled tvtime and would like to change the capture device, once it's has automaticaly selected the webcam
<camuflage> instead of tv card
<camuflage> on the option "select another source" it doesn't seem to be working when i click on it
<helpme> go xubuntu!
<helpme> my favorite distro
<Adriaan_> hey
<brick__> what IM client would you recommend that supports msn and webcam, exept for amsn.. its slow, unstable and generaly sucks.:P
<sd32> is anybody here?
<sd32> guess not.
<RandyboY> Where is the settings for the display stored? Doesnt seem to store in xorg.conf... Im having problems with the settings changing over night... When i come to the computer sometimes everything is so big i just see the upper left corner... So i was wondering if i might find the specific settings and write a script so that i can start it in "my blinde" when the resolution is weird again
<TheSheep> RandyboY: this is usually the effect of badly deected monitor
<TheSheep> RandyboY: you can run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and tell it what monitor you have, then it will be saved in xorg.conf and it no need to detect it every time
<RandyboY> TheSheep, ok, ill try that
<RandyboY> TheSheep, now that did it :-) Now the next step; how to restart xfce from a remote ssh session?
<RandyboY> (With the right xorg.conf)
<TheSheep> kill X
<TheSheep> gdm will start a new copy
<RandyboY> TheSheep, worked too :-) And one more if i may? How and where do i disable _all_ options including screensavers end turning off screen after x minutes?
<TheSheep> RandyboY: I guess you just don't start the screensaver
<RandyboY> So that it _always_ stays on without the screensavers
<TheSheep> RandyboY: some options are actually hardware, and you can disable them in bios
<RandyboY> well, ive disbaled it, but the monitor goes blank
<RandyboY> been there and checked, and thse are also disabled
<RandyboY> those
<TheSheep> it's possible that xubuntu re-sets these bios settings to some default values
<TheSheep> somewhere in acpid settings, probably
<RandyboY> oh? for every reboot even if ive turned it off?
<TheSheep> not sure, don't know acpi very well
<TheSheep> RandyboY: no, just for the time when computer is under the control of xubuntu
<RandyboY> yeah
<bigfuzzyjesus> anyone have any ideas for reducing memory usage in firefox/swiftfox
<bigfuzzyjesus> opera flash support blows
<TheSheep> bigfuzzyjesus: yes, you can explicitly tell it to use this much and not a bye more
<TheSheep> byte
<RandyboY> TheSheep, is there any way to change the display setting for the bootup too?
<bigfuzzyjesus> TheSheep, how
<TheSheep> RandyboY: /etc/usplash.conf I think
<TheSheep> bigfuzzyjesus: there is an option in about:config, can't rememeber exact name
<bigfuzzyjesus> TheSheep, i will look into that
<TheSheep> firefox will still make the x server use a lo of ram
<TheSheep> for storing all the rendered tabs as X bitmaps
<bigfuzzyjesus> my laptop has gone screwy so until i can buy another i am on a 900mhz 256mb computer
<bigfuzzyjesus> yeah
<bigfuzzyjesus> alrighty, i am going to switch WM (i am using fluxbox) then do a upgrade to gutsy
<TheSheep> onesolution is to force yourself to use less tabs
<bigfuzzyjesus> hah
<bigfuzzyjesus> good luck
 * bigfuzzyjesus is a tab addict
<RandyboY> TheSheep, where can i make a script which get executed after im logged in?
<bigfuzzyjesus> i tab windows on fluxbox :)
<TheSheep> bigfuzzyjesus: I have tabs disabled and it's ok
<bigfuzzyjesus> TheSheep, i might try that
<TheSheep> RandyboY: settings->autostarted applications
<bigfuzzyjesus> maybe
<bigfuzzyjesus> if it gets really bad
<bigfuzzyjesus> brb
<RandyboY> TheSheep, thanks alot. Youve been most helpful in very short time :-)
<TheSheep> :)
<MatBoy> TheSheep, do I have to report that XFCE / KRDC full screen issue ?
<bigfuzzyjesus> alrighty
<bigfuzzyjesus> now i am in xfce
<TheSheep> MatBoy: it would be wise if you want to have it fixed
<TheSheep> MatBoy: developers can't really fix something they don't know about
<zeroflag> any suggestion for a movieplayer that doesn't chop my movie into 10second slices like totem?
<bigfuzzyjesus> hopefully this will be my first glitch free upgrade
<TheSheep> bigfuzzyjesus: good luck
<TheSheep> zeroflag: sounds like codec problems
<TheSheep> zeroflag: try vlc
<bigfuzzyjesus> TheSheep, i have never had one before, on probably 5 machines from breezy (when i started) to now
<bigfuzzyjesus> this will probably also be the fastest... i am dloading at 500kb/s
<nny> hi
<nny> is therw a super minimum install howto for xubuntu
<nny> found a howto for starting with server, shoudl suffice  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Low MemorySystems thanks
<bart_> anyone notice how the mouse cursor acts weird when I change it to a different one?  It switches back and forth to the default cursor when i move it over the top bar or certain windows.
<PegLeg> anyone know howto control the powermanager.  it blanks my screen after 10 minutes, would like to bump it up to 1 hour if possible.
<TheSheep> PegLeg: I'd guess it's in the screensaver settings?
<PegLeg> TheSheep, i don't see it in there, i have my screensaver going with random, and there are'nt any power settings, but i will look in there and see if i'm missing something.
<VysetheLegend> Hey, juys. I was wondering how well Xubuntu runs on a tablet PC.
<PegLeg> it's real fast and light on a pc, takes hardly any memory compared to the other DE's
<PegLeg> my mouse pointer keeps bouncing back and forth to the default pointer after i change it.  anyone have that problem?
<nny> so what is the preferred method for wireless on Xfce??
<Ow1> nny: on xubuntu 7.10 you can use network manager
<Ow1> and is also recomended :)
<nny> Owl I have a very minimal disk (4 gb) so trying to avoid gnome deps... i'll have to see how many package sit needs on a fresh install
<nny> Ow1, sorry got your name wrong
<Ow1> hm.... network-manager should be the way to go. It has a daemon (cross desktop) and a gnome and kde frontend.
<Ow1> i have'n search the net, maybe there is a gtk only frontend
<nny> Ow1, yeah working with xfce guys on a program called airconfig and I have sacrificed many small animals to get to this point
<nny> hopefully the required packages aren't too much
<nny> Ow1, whats the best way to invoke the manager in XFCE?
<nny> is there a front end like nm-applet in xfce?
<Ow1> I'm using nm-applet
<nny> really
<nny> add it as a launcher?
<nny> or autostart app?
<Ow1> autostart
<nny> k will try brb
<Ow1> and stayis in the notification area
<nny> Ow1, is there a way to stop gnome volume manger, etc. from running ? I am still using gnome-volume manger, and nautilus seems to want to run, I installed xubuntu-desktop and remove ubuntu-desktop to no avail
<Ow1> from xfce session i've uncked compatibily -> gnome startup
<nny> yeah i did too, to no avail
<Ow1> aaaaaa. you want to use nautilus without gnome-volume-manager?
<Ow1> i think this is not posible
<nny> neither really
<Ow1> use thunar
<nny> trying to remove all gnome from startup 9or at least as much as possible)
<nny> yeah but it autostarts all the gnome bs
<Ow1> you should try xubunut-system-tools
<Ow1> and there are other gnome specific tools without gnome support
<Ow1> but i'm also new to xubunut and xfce
<Ow1> and like you i'm trying to get rid of all extre gnome/xfce services
<Ow1> my goal is to have a linux system using less than 256 memory and i'm not very happy with the current results
<nny> yeah me too
<nny> i have an eee pc coming
<nny> testing on my desktop
<nny> about to just download ubuntu server and start there
<nny> well gusty alternate
<nny> and just add as needed
<nny> eee pc only has 4gb of storage, so light is key
<nny> going to try somethign drastic
<nny> apt-get remove gnome*
<nny> and then reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<nny> this is gonna be hilarious
<PegLeg> my mouse pointer keeps bouncing back and forth to the default pointer after i change it.  anyone have that problem?
<Ow1> nny: try to downloand and install xubuntu-alternate
<nny> hahah things breaking
<nny> will do for my laptop
<Ow1> you will have a gnome-clean install
<nny> just testing things here on my desktop
<nny> break!!!
<nny> i thnk i am gonna use alt cd always.. too much garbage on stock install
<Ow1> :)
<nny> gah why does xubuntu-desktop have so muany gnome libraries??
<Ow1> http://janimo.blogspot.com/2007/10/xubuntu-gutsy-status.html
<Ow1> the gtk apps are buggy and featureless
<nny> ok so i think things may break here... I have xfce4 installed... need nmapplet
<Ow1> thinks are going down on this side too :(
<nny> installing network-manager-gnome
<nny> 25 megs of space though
<nny> trying to eliminate such tings
<nny> things*
<nny> may just download alt cd tomorrow and roll with it
<nny> at least I'll have a wired connection
<nny> ok network-manager-gnome is installed
<nny> going to install a login manager and reboot, see what is left
<nny> if i don't see ya, i broke something, will login via windows though
<nny> brb
<PegLeg> i am trying to adjust how long it takes for my screen to turn off - i don't see any setting for that in screensaver
<nny> holy moly
<nny> works
<nny> and tons of stuff removed
<nny> all gnome games, and other BS
<nny> using thunar
<nny> compiz still works
<nny> i basically did a apt-get remove gnome* and than apt-get install network-manager-gnome and rebooted
<nny> still have nm-applet too
<nny> lost totem, which will not be missed
<nny> hey
<nny> oops thought you were here
<nny> works well
<nny> all gnome bs is gone
<Ow1> :)
<nny> apt-get remove gnome* and apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<nny> done
<nny> and lots of crap gone
<nny> was ugin avant window manger, gonna see if there is a way to make it xfce friendly or not use avant
<Ow1> don't use avant.... is unstable
<Ow1> forget about composite for the next year... maybe later we will some good video drivers and mature composite managers
<nny> i am using compiz now
<nny> works great
<nny> nvidia
<nny> cool
<nny> works nicely
<nny> no more gnomes
<nny> so much quicker
<nny> which is sad, cause i have an amd X2 4800 2 gigs of ram and an nvidia 8600
<quittt> how do I change the Ubuntu on grup to XUbuntu?
<Ow1> Ubuntu on grup to XUbuntu... what is that?
<crimsun> I think s/he means "grub" menu option(s)
<quittt> grub
<quittt> yes
#xubuntu 2008-10-27
<Nillerz> HeLlOeVeRyOnE!
<Nillerz> I was wondering if it's possible to make a default view for Thunar, so I can see image previews before I select them
<Nillerz> I occasioanally use Opera to upload an image and it'd be nice to browse what I'm uploading first
<Nillerz> :(
<Nillerz> No ideas?
<favro> in edit-preferences -view tab you can select to show thumbnails - is that what you're after?
<Nillerz> it doesnt give me those options in the upload file prompt thing
<Nillerz> It doesnt appear to allow any options
<favro> ahh - well that's not thunar then afaik
<Nillerz> apart from show/hide hidden files
<Nillerz> The file manager looks exactly the same but has more options available.
<Nillerz> do you want screencaps?
<favro> I know what you mean but have no idea how to change those settings
<knome> isn't that opera specific?
<Nillerz> Let me check in FF quick...
<knome> Nillerz, what does ctrl+1 do?
<Nillerz> nothing, if you mean while the prompt is open
<knome> ok. then i think you can't even change that.
<Nillerz> heh, firefox adopts GTK settings.
<Nillerz> it looks neato
<Nillerz> anyway, it provides the same prompt, same lack of options
<Nillerz> does thunar have an irc channel?
<Nillerz> or a forum I can ask?
<knome> i suppose not
<knome> it's not even thunar specific
<knome> becuase the file dialogs aren't controlled by it
<knome> afaik at least
<Nillerz> one second let me google afaik
<Nillerz> OH okay
<Nillerz> I thought t was a specific file manager for this job or something. :/
<knome> nope
<knome> they are just random file dialogs.
<knome> from gtk/some other "kit"
<Nillerz> pretty sure it's gtk because it has the same shortcuts on the left and looks all the same, just less options
<knome> that's possible.
<knome> i don't know opera.
<Nillerz> same as firefox
<Nillerz> except slightly faster and more standards compliant
<knome> ell ff is gtk
<knome> i know *opera*, but i don't know about it's *file dialogs*
<Nillerz> its identical to the one given by firefox. same program
<Nillerz> i was joking about the faster/standards compliant thing
<knome> well i know... i'm a web designer
<Nillerz> me too! :D
<knome> however, can't really give any other advice than name your files better. :P
<Nillerz> damn, that sucks.
<Nillerz> hmm
<Nillerz> I usually just download them as they'r enamed
<knome> not really.
<Odd-rationale> yeah, i think firefox uses the gtk file dialog. opera uses the qt file dialog...
<knome> you dl and then ul? where's the sense :P
<Nillerz> same dialog
<Nillerz> Heres how I do it: I right click the image, save image as
<knome> Nillerz, i understand.
<Nillerz> then click "okay" on the prompt without bothering to tell Opera where to putit
<Nillerz> or renaming it
<Nillerz> it's because I'm l a z y
<knome> Nillerz, but i don't understand why you'd want to upload something you've just downloaded
<Nillerz> ever hear of an imageboard?
<Nillerz> every post is a repost of a repost of a repost
<knome> ok, that makes even less sense. :P
<Nillerz> Well what if I want to start a thread about boats
<Nillerz> I google the image up, and save it
<Nillerz> then I have to find the file, and upload it to the imageboard
<knome> that leads to suspicious copyright activity.
<Nillerz> file:///home/nillerz/Kings%20Quest%201-6/Kings%20Quest%206
<Nillerz> oh waaah
<Nillerz> whoops wrong link
<Nillerz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imageboard
<knome> yes i read it and i *understand* it, just doesn't make any sense
<Nillerz> no one really pays attention to copyrights on images, at least I don't. I'm not rebellious, I just can't find time in my busy day to worry about whether I'm allowed to upload this picture to a website
<Nillerz> what doesnt?
<knome> dl/uling images and making internet feel he's eaten a herd of horses once again
<Nillerz> meh
<Nillerz> that's how the internet works
<Nillerz> deal
<Nillerz> actually, that's the point of the internet
<knome> not really...
<knome> ;
<knome> ;)
<Nillerz> yeah, it is
<Nillerz> The internet was designed as a way to keep a network going and files available if one server goes down
<knome> yes, but if the original server goes down, how will i find the pic in the imageboard? you know, those are not really *actual* mirrors of sites
<Nillerz> right but the file exists there
<Nillerz> and lots of people downloaded the file from there
<Nillerz> so if you need it, you can go to /r/equests and ask for it and if someone has it they'll give it to you
<knome> ...
<Nillerz> post on an imageboard, www.frenchan.com is a good one, and you'll get it
<knome> how does jack the basic jerk know where to ask for an image?
<Nillerz> images.google.com
<Nillerz> it's not for jack the basic jerk it's for anon the average imageboard poster
<knome> a-ha! but you said that internet was made for keeping files available if one server goes down
<knome> what if jack wanted to go to a site where you have ripped a pic off?
<knome> but the server is down.
<knome> then you say that the imageboard is not for jack.
<knome> ohhhh
<knome> jack feels soooo bad
<Nillerz> well fuck jack he's an asshole anyway
<knome> so you don't really think that internet is for keeping files available for *everyone*?
<Nillerz> its for everyone who wants them
<knome> but jack wants them!
<Nillerz> then jack can ask for it on an imageboard or google image search it
<Nillerz> christ, if he wants the picture that much then there are surely about 1000 other people with the file
<knome> so how does he know about imageboards? do you reckon he should ask an image in all the imageboards in the net?
<Nillerz> how does he know about the picture in the first place?
<knome> where can he find these people, if the images are randomly spread in the internet on imageboards?
<Nillerz> chances are most people got it off the imageboard than off the original website
<knome> maybe he had visited the site the other day when it was still up
<Nillerz> what do you want me to do about it?
<knome> so people don't know who to acknowledge the pictures for
<knome> nothing.
<knome> ;)
<knome> i was trying to capture the inner meaning of image boards.
<Nillerz> They are mostly
<Nillerz> Just websites
<Nillerz> Where users
<knome> but didn't really catch it ;)
<Nillerz> Can post pictures
<Nillerz> Of their dicks
<knome> isn't that called a lousy porn site?
<Nillerz> but there's a community aspect
<knome> why would you like to post a picture of a ship in a porn site?
<Nillerz> imageboard communities are usually VERY close when compared to bulletin boards
<Nillerz> actually alot of posts on imageboards are stolen from porn sites
<knome> but the "messages" (read: images) posted are not created by their posters?
<Nillerz> so imageboards = great way to get free porn
<Nillerz> sometimes they are sometimes they arent
<Nillerz> the software doesn't care
<knome> no, but the original creators might do.
<Nillerz> what do you want me to do about it?
<knome> nothing, as i said :)
<Nillerz> It';s a service.
<Nillerz> they provide a place to upload images and talk about images
<Nillerz> you're thinking about it
<Nillerz> WAY too much
<knome> yes. like stealing a candy bar from a shop and then giving it to a boy in the street?
<knome> it's like a service for the boy, isn't it
<Nillerz> its more like making an exact replica of a candy bar and giving it to a kid on the street
<knome> and he doesn't know the candy is stolen, right?
<Nillerz> its not stolen, it's copied
<knome> so, the *copy*rights have been neglected
<Nillerz> yeah, who cares?
<knome> the copyright holders.
<knome> i do.
<Nillerz> then wage a war on the internet
<Nillerz> I'm sure the internet cares
<knome> i've done it.
<Nillerz> I'm sure you lost
<knome> not really.
<knome> the case is yet to be closed
<Nillerz> -_-
<knome> but most of the laws around the world are on my side
<Nillerz> but
<Nillerz> I highly doubt the internet cares
<Nillerz> you';ve inconvenienced them
<Nillerz> congratulations
<knome> the internet cares about you stuffing it full of the same junk food.
<Nillerz> no it doesnt
<knome> yes it does.
<Nillerz> the internet doesn't care about anything
<knome> yes it does.
<Nillerz> it's a series of tubes
<knome> don't hurt the internets feelings
<Nillerz> tubes = incapable of caring
<knome> i actually know many *people* who are called "tube"
<knome> and they care
<Nillerz> then they can bawww over some pixels
<knome> ehm?
<Nillerz> are you saying you'd like stricter enforcement of copyights on imageboards?
<Nillerz> because you're not gonna get it
<Nillerz> the mods aren't going to check for licenses on every file uploaded
<knome> no... not really.
<knome> i was trying to catch the soul of the imageboards
<Nillerz> if you're lucky they'll delete the image if you ask nicely but apart from that it's not a big deal
<knome> it's rotten.
<Nillerz> The soul of the imageboards
<Nillerz> it's for pictures.
<knome> yes, not blues or jazz. soul.
<Nillerz> this better be an intricate troll
<Nillerz> I'll be disappointed if it's not
<knome> sure it is.
<Nillerz> oh okay
<Nillerz> phew
<knome> ;)
<knome> but seriously, we as open source folks should even try to care about copyrights.
<Nillerz> I'm surprised you weren't raped by a bunch of GNU geeks over that candy bar statement
<knome> i've decided to go the "right way". sometimes it restricts me from doing a lot of things, but it has it's own advantages
<knome> why would i? i'm one of them;)
<Nillerz> I use Opera. I just do what is convenient
<knome> my "tubes" are already sweeped.
<knome> ehm.
<Nillerz> If I were a GNU open source person at heart I'd use Firefox
<Nillerz> but I straight up think Firefox sucks, so I use Opera
<Nillerz> a proprietary web browser
<knome> i mean, my firewall doesn't let anything leftovers pass it
<Nillerz> I did an experiment once
<knome> why aren't you one?
<knome> there is alternatives to firefox also
<Nillerz> I used an XP machine for about 3 months, no firewall, no antivirus and I scanned before a reformat
<Nillerz> I had nothing but tracker cookies
<Nillerz> Because I don't feel like it.
<Nillerz> I could convert all my music to .ogg but I don't want to
<knome> may i ask why are you using xubuntu then?
<knome> just curious.
<Nillerz> Opera is, in my opinion, the best web browser ever
<Nillerz> because it's free and fast and I need the *nix experience
<knome> for what?
<Nillerz> my chosen career path in general
<Nillerz> plus I like being a pretentious linux user
<knome> if you're not going to use unix, why learn it?
<Nillerz> "Get out of here, win-fag"
<Nillerz> I do, I am a web dev
<knome> you don't have to know really anything about unix to be a web dev
<Nillerz> no but ssh is fun
<knome> you can ssh in windows also
<Nillerz> but only if you know what the hell you're doing
<Nillerz> I like the GTK themes too
<Nillerz> everything is all dark and stuff
<knome> you can have a m$ web server ;)
<Nillerz> also not having to find cracks for all my software is nice
<Nillerz> but it's not as fast and most people dont
<Nillerz> and it const monies
<TheSheep> and gtk works on windows just fine
<knome> well you could *by* the software
<Nillerz> right but not everything is gtk in windows
<Nillerz> only gtk apps
<knome> *buy
<Nillerz> linux, almost everything is gtk
<TheSheep> Nillerz: neither on linux
<knome> in kde, not many things are gtk
<Nillerz> my pidgin matches my panels
<TheSheep> not even 10%
<Nillerz> I use xubuntu though so many things are
<knome> oh. tell us how the match ended then.
<knome> depends a lot on the software installed
<Nillerz> My instant messenger matches my music player matches my image editor matches my desktop panels
<TheSheep> knome: match?
<knome> TheSheep, match, you know, a football match
<knome> ;)
<Nillerz> same color
<TheSheep> knome: you mean soccer?
<knome> TheSheep, which ever.
<Nillerz> 'OCKEY!
<knome> they are *matches* ;)
<knome> also, you can light candle up with a match
<Nillerz> you
<Nillerz> are
 * TheSheep puts knome out of his misery with a match
<Nillerz> CLEVER!
<Nillerz> Actually I'm on xubuntu mostly for the pretentious factor
<TheSheep> aren't we a little offtopic?
<Nillerz> I can be pretentious about using Linux, but some people use Ubuntu
<knome> no, we are at #xubuntu
<TheSheep> Nillerz: yeah we can tell
<Nillerz> but I can always be pretentious about using XFCE instead of Gnome
<Nillerz> because gnome is teh sux
<TheSheep> riiight
<knome> no! left.
<knome> definitely left.
<knome> a lot better.
<Nillerz> HAHAHA OH GOD DO YOU DO STANDUP?
<TheSheep> Nillerz: any thoughts on nextstep? :)
<Nillerz> PUN MASTER!
<knome> not really
<Nillerz> none.
<Nillerz> none at all
<knome> i usually sitdown when ircing
<Nillerz> BUH DUM PISH!
<TheSheep> this is getting really silly, lets move to ot
<knome> overtime?
<Nillerz> unfunny
<knome> no, funny
<Nillerz> stop being contrary for the hell of it
<knome> nah.
<TheSheep> Nillerz: we are having a party without you on #xubuntu-offtopic :)
<Blatz> Hello, I'm not sure quite what to do.  I installed xubuntu on an old P3 machine.  Everything seemed ok for awhile, but then the network card started to work sporadically, then just quit.  Since it was an old network card, I just ordered a new one.  Installed it, it worked for maybe 12 hours without any problem, then just stopped working same as the last one.
<Blatz> So I would like to know the next step I should take.
<knome> is there anything obvious that you might have done after it doesn't work anymore?
<Blatz> after it stopped working?
<knome> eh, before :)
<knome> sorry, it's 4am here...
<Blatz> Well, I don't know if some of the latest updates that were installed could have broken something, but I doubt it.
<Blatz> For one,
<Blatz> The second card I was using worked for awhile.
<knome> the first thing what comes in to my mind is that is your dhcp server working correctly
<knome> try issuing "sudo dhclient" on terminal and see if that helps
<Blatz> I think that someone else mentioned that, but all my other computers on the network have never had any troubles
<knome> did you try it?
<Blatz> well, actually this pc is upstairs, and I can't connect to it.
<Blatz> but I can go up there and try
<knome> it'd help the troubleshooting
<Blatz> lol
<the-erm> I wonder what you get when you run ifconfig
<the-erm> What the ip is.
<the-erm> In theory if you type in ifconfig, and the ip is still there it's not the network card.  And something as simple as sudo /etc/init.d/network restart could fix it.
<the-erm> I'd also check the /etc/resolv.conf and make sure it has the right dns servers in it.
 * Blatz is bringing the pc downstairs and setting it up
<the-erm> O
<knome> \o/
<knome> yay for the superman
<the-erm> Speaking of problems .. time to reboot the modem.
<daethshadow> ifconfig and set route ?
<Blatz> ok, when I run "sudo dhclient" I get No DHCPOFFERS recieved
<Blatz> No Working leasese in persistent database - sleeping.
<knome> k...
<Blatz> What am I looking for in ifconfig?
<omfgitsashark> hey anybody there
<omfgitsashark> im trying to figure out how to install a custom logon screen for xubuntu
<TheSheep> !upstart | omfgitsashark
<ubottu> omfgitsashark: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<TheSheep> wrong
<knome> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<knome> woot
<TheSheep> !usplash | omfgitsashark
<ubottu> omfgitsashark: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<omfgitsashark> this is the logon screene right... like i know for themes i had to make a .thmes file and it worked
<TheSheep> omfgitsashark: for gdm just go to settings->login window and drag-and-drop the archive with theme there
<Blatz> Whats interesting, even though I can't access the internet, xubuntu tells me there are x number of updates
<omfgitsashark> ok hold on let me take alook
<knome> Blatz, it most possibly remembers that from the last time it was connected.
<Blatz> ok
<Blatz> Ok, I changed my static address I set to dhcp
<Blatz> but that did nothing.
<Blatz> any other thoughts?
<Blatz> when I try "sudo /etc/init.d/network restart" says command not found
<Blatz> humm, any other suggestions?
<knome> hum hum
<knome> don't know
<Blatz> :(
<Blatz> ok
<knome> i suppose you have tried bootin
<knome> +g
<Blatz> yes yes
<Blatz> +g?
<knome> bootin+g=booting
<Blatz> oh, I read re-booting
<Blatz> lol, okl
<Blatz> -l
<knome> so, what is the card?
<knome> brand/model
 * Blatz looks around for the box
<Blatz> Zonet Zen3200
<Blatz> Should be this product : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833130107
<favro> <Blatz> when I try "sudo /etc/init.d/network restart" says command not found - would make using the network hard
<Datz> I see
<favro> how do you reinstall networking tho?
<Datz> I don't understand?
<favro> my bad - it is sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart - not network restart
<Datz> ah, thanks
<Datz> ok, well restarting networking didn't seem to do the trick, thanks anyway.
<Datz> This problem couldn't be caused by a bad driver?
<Datz> Or incompatible one?
<andre1> hey, how can I set nautilus as the default file manager instead of thunar?
<nonie_> need help guys i am trying to play dvd on my xubuntu system but it wont play
<nonie_> installed the libdvdcss2 and wn32codecs
<nonie_> i even installed vlc player but it still doesnt work
<nonie_> any suggestions
<TheSheep> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<TheSheep> nonie_: for example, what's the message?
<nonie_> when i load the dvd it should load an  icon to the desktop but it does not
<TheSheep> does 'mount /dev/cdrom' do something?
<TheSheep> in terminal
<nonie_> i go to vlc media player and play the dvd, it reads the dvd but after that it gives me Audio cd- track1 display on the lower right.
<nonie_> i will try it now.
<nonie_> gives me this error
<nonie_> mount: can't find /dev/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<nonie_> but if i load my xubuntu cd it shows the data files and the dvd icon appears on the desktop
<favro> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0  - is what is in my /etc/fstab for the cd if it helps
<jarnos> How do you give a list of packages from a file for apt-get?
<TheSheep> jarnos: cat file.txt | xargs apt-get ...
<jarnos> TheSheep: thanks
<knome> woot
<knome> hello vidd
<vidd> hello knome
<sancas> hello!
<knome> !olleh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about olleh
<vidd> hello sancas
<sancas> I just installed and nothing more to update and upgrade upgrade install 3 more packages and theme
<sancas> of xubuntuestudio icon and the subject normal but I am going too slow on pc
<sancas> I have 1GB RAM with an Intel Centrino Duo processor
<vidd> so you did a clean install, installed 3 packages, a theme and xubuntu studio (whatever that is) and you are having lag issues?
<knome> vidd, i think he means !ubuntustudio
<knome> meh, http://ubuntustudio.org/
<sancas> I have reviewed the monitor's sitema and tells me I'm q occupied the processor
<vidd> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<vidd> sancas, im really not following....
<knome> vidd, i think you could install that much the way of xubuntu-desktop
<knome> +same *of=than
<chewit> I have a question regarding gnome screensaver. Is it ok to uninstall it on Xubuntu 8.04?
<vidd> what item does system monitor show using the most cpu?
<knome> chewit, sure.
<chewit> will not cause any issues
<chewit> I'm trying to streamline my xubuntu install.
<vidd> chewit, if having no screensaver is not an issue for you...then no...no issues
<chewit> ok, gd. i currently just have a blank screen.
<chewit> however, i heard that gnome screensaver affects you locking your computer
<sancas> Sorry but I'm not speak english and dont understand
<sancas> I have use google for comunicate with yous
<vidd> what language do you speak?
<sancas> spanish
<vidd> knome, we have a -es channel?
<knome> uh
<vidd> sancas, un minuto
<sancas> in this channel not help
<knome> seemingly yes
<knome> but very quiet one...
<vidd> is #unbuntu-es a better choice?
<knome> -n
<knome> definitely yes.
<knome> sancas, try #ubuntu-es
<mnemoc> sancas: yo te puedo traducir si quieres
<sancas> vaya
<sancas> jajajaaj
<mnemoc> (sancas: I can translate you if you want)
<sancas> lol
<vidd> mnemoc, ok'
<knome> mnemod, vidd, sancas: you might still go to #ubuntu-es :)
<mnemoc> knome: :)
<knome> eh, #xubuntu-es
<knome> of course...
<knome> *headdesk*
<vidd> knome, his issue appears to be that he is using all the bad-sectors-area on his HD as swap
<knome> lol
<vidd> i wonder...why would someone have universal lag with that kind of set-up?
<vidd> =]
<sancas> lol mnemoc, vidd
<sancas> all problems has been solucionates for a restart
<vidd> muy bueno
<knome> una birra por favor!
<vidd> huh?
<knome> "one beer please"
<mnemoc> knome: birra is italian, in spanish it's cerveza ;-)
<knome> aha! cerveza
<vidd> that i know!
<knome> beer is universal language
<vidd> i think he is still going to have issues down the line
<vidd> maybe his kernel has mapped out all the bad sectors and is using the tiny area that isnt bad =]
<knome> :]
<mnemoc> sancas: debes darte el tiempo de darle un formato de bajo nivel (low-level format) a ese disco, y simplemente comprar otro.... trabajar con discos dañado no es sano
<sancas> en eso ando
<vidd> (you'd never see M$ os's doing that kind of stuff)
<mnemoc> vidd: I didn't know linux does that magic
<vidd> its the way ext3 file format works
<mnemoc> sweet
<vidd> just like linux can recover data from a horribly corrupt, useless-for-windows hard drive
<mnemoc> everytime I have needed recoverty, data has been destroyed by fsck (reiserfs and xfs) :
<mnemoc> :'(
<mnemoc> I'll give a try to ext4 (or btrfs) on my next install
<vidd> yeah....they mess up...you dig out the off-system back-ups
<mnemoc> I learned to backup off-system the hard way :\
<vidd> yeah...so did i....
<vidd> thats usually the way the most dedicated-to-backing-up ppl learn
<vidd> =]
<vidd> i had a cascade failure with 3 servers
<knome> i usually just shrug and redo the work
<vidd> does the II update thing work yet?
<vidd> for cli-only systems
<jarnos> Is there any tool to display dependencies recurrently as a list of package names?
<jarnos> Including Recommended packages
<jarnos> apt-rdepends from universe does not work with Recommended.
<jarnos> Is there any point to report a bug about a universe package?
<vidd> jarnos, its always a good idea to report bugs
<vidd> you just want to make the report to the correct location
<vidd> if you check the package, it should tell you where to report the bug
<jarnos> vidd: Do you mean maintainer in aptitude show pkgname output?
<vidd> the maintainer is the one you should report the bug to
<oncl0ud9> Hello can someone help me, how do I install sound mixer to the systray in xubuntu?
<alegoodpharm> you just want to add volume control to the panel?
<oncl0ud9> yes please
<alegoodpharm> well, all i do is right click on the panel
<alegoodpharm> hit add to panel
<alegoodpharm> sorry "add new item"
<alegoodpharm> then look for volume control
<oncl0ud9> awesome thanks :)
<alegoodpharm> are you new to ubuntu or just new to xubuntu?
<oncl0ud9> new to xubuntu and xfce
<alegoodpharm> ahh
<alegoodpharm> xfce is nice
<oncl0ud9> yeah I kinda like it its nice
<alegoodpharm> much faster
<alegoodpharm> better on older systems
<oncl0ud9> is there anyway to add graphical advancements to it?
<alegoodpharm> sure, what do you want?
<alegoodpharm> it supports compositing
<alegoodpharm> or you can install compiz if you want lots of eye candy
<oncl0ud9> are you using compiz with it?
<alegoodpharm> i have installed it but i dont care too much for all the eye candy
<alegoodpharm> so its off
<alegoodpharm> i was just testing my compiz benchmark
<alegoodpharm> 2000+ fps on this system
<alegoodpharm> intel cpu OC to 3.7ghz, nvidia 9800GTX
<oncl0ud9> I am using a toshbia satellite laptop, and wanted to try something other then ubuntu.. but xubuntu really is quick. not sure if I want to play with quickness of it. My main pc is a vista box Q6600 24@3.6 4GB of ram and 8800gtx
<oncl0ud9> do you play wow?
<alegoodpharm> my sister
<alegoodpharm> not me
<oncl0ud9> ah ok
<alegoodpharm> i do like crysis and far cry however
<alegoodpharm> more fps for me
<oncl0ud9> do they run in xubuntu?
<alegoodpharm> hmm you can check winehq to see whats supported in wine
<alegoodpharm> http://appdb.winehq.org/appbrowse.php
<oncl0ud9> any good apps u recommend?
<alegoodpharm> it appears wow runs in wine
<oncl0ud9> yeah not well though lol
<alegoodpharm> wine allows you to run windows apps in windows
<oncl0ud9> I know
<alegoodpharm> k
<alegoodpharm> i see that it works well
<alegoodpharm> depends on what version
<alegoodpharm> some are listed as gold or platinum rating in wine
<alegoodpharm> what apps you want for xubuntu?
<oncl0ud9> it still isn't the same
<alegoodpharm> i'd not use linux for games
<alegoodpharm> i run many os's
<alegoodpharm> just whatever os is best for the task
<oncl0ud9> yeah
<oncl0ud9> I run virtualbox on xubuntu if I need my quick windows fix
<alegoodpharm> yup, i've got vmware server running on this xubuntu system
<oncl0ud9> 2.0 or 1.0?
<alegoodpharm> 1
<alegoodpharm> i dont care as much for 2
<Owe1> sorry to interrupt can wine run on low end systems
<oncl0ud9> yeah 2.0 is meh
<oncl0ud9> yeah it can
<alegoodpharm> i guess so, i suppose it has to do with what the system requirements of the windows app you are trying to run in wine
<oncl0ud9> yeah exactly
<alegoodpharm> running calc will be fine. but wow would require more power
<oncl0ud9> lol yeah, alegoodpharm : what do u mean by composition when I asked about enhancing the GUI
<oncl0ud9> where do I find those settings
<alegoodpharm> go to the menu , the settings, then settings manager
<alegoodpharm> hit windows manager tweaks
<alegoodpharm> then compositor tab
<alegoodpharm> this will only work if the composting extension is enabled in xorg.conf
<alegoodpharm> i dont remember if it is by default
<oncl0ud9> yeap its there
<alegoodpharm> its nothing real wild, just some transparency and drop shadows
<oncl0ud9> any good themes u recommend using?
<alegoodpharm> hmm i didnt add anything extra, i just use some listed
<alegoodpharm> i have clearlooks and Synthetic selected now
<oncl0ud9> synthetic? whats that
<oncl0ud9> just lost my bottom panel
<oncl0ud9> how do I readd it :( lol
<vidd> oncl0ud9, you still missing your bottom panel?
<oncl0ud9> no I found it lol
<vidd> ok
<jeanne> hi does anyone knows how to install mathematica on xubuntu ?
<Odd-rationale> jeanne: is it a windows program?
<jeanne> no
<Odd-rationale> !find mathematica
<mnemoc> isn't that something like matlab or maple?
<Odd-rationale> another CAS i like i maxima
<Odd-rationale> http://maxima.sourceforge.net/
<jeanne> it is for Linux 2.4 or later, 32/64 bit
<jeanne> yes something similar like matlab
<jeanne> i have to work with mathematica so I have to install it
<Odd-rationale> http://math-blog.com/2007/06/02/3-awesome-free-math-programs/
<Odd-rationale> you HAVE to install mathematica? :(
<jeanne> yes...
<Odd-rationale> jeanne: did you have to buy it?
<jeanne> no it is free
<jeanne> for students
<Odd-rationale> jeanne: is it an exe they gave you?
<jeanne> respectively my university has a license
<jeanne> one moment
<Owe1> there is a linux version of it. u can use the trial version and try to bring it to full version
<Odd-rationale> according to the !appdb, some people reportedly got it to work under wine.
<Odd-rationale> of course, native linux would better...
<jeanne> ah
<Odd-rationale> jeanne: what type of file do you have that you are trying to install? .exe? .tar? .rpm? .deb?
<jeanne> hm.... I have here an installer file
<vidd> a .exe?
<Odd-rationale> jeanne: what is the file extension of the installer file?
<jeanne> I guess it is a skript
<jeanne> there is no .exe
<Odd-rationale> jeanne: can you open it in mousepad?
<vidd> right-click on it and choose "properties"
<jeanne> actually it is on a download server
<jeanne> and then the text I see in the browser
<Odd-rationale> jeanne: can you pastebin the text?
<jeanne> yes
<jeanne> where to ?
<Odd-rationale> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jeanne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63324/
<Odd-rationale> yeah, it is a shell script
<jeanne> hm...
<Odd-rationale> jeanne: right click the link and select "Save file as..."
<Odd-rationale> so that you can have a local copy...
<jeanne> which extension should I choose ?
<Odd-rationale> jeanne: .sh should be fine...
<jeanne> ok
<jeanne> and then ?
<Odd-rationale> then right-click the file, go to properties. and make it executable...
<Odd-rationale> jeanne: then open a terminal in that directory..
<Odd-rationale> jeanne: and run: ./script.sh
<Odd-rationale> where script is the name of the script you downloaded...
<Odd-rationale> that should run the script...
<jeanne> nothing happens
<jeanne> maybe because all the other files are on the server
<jeanne> and the executer on my computer...
<Odd-rationale> maybe. what other files are on the server?
<jeanne> all the files which belong to mathematica
<Odd-rationale> is the script inside a folder with all the other files?
<jeanne> no
<jeanne> Mathematica_6.x_Stud_Unix_EN/mathematica_6.0.3/Installer
<Odd-rationale> ok.
<jeanne> Mathematica_6.x_Stud_Unix_EN/mathematica_6.0.3/Files
<jeanne> arg
<Odd-rationale> download the whole mathematica_6.0.3 directory
<jeanne> I should somehow map to the server location
<jeanne> ok
<Odd-rationale> jeanne: then go into that directory, open it an a terminal. and run ./Installer
<jeanne> yes
<Odd-rationale> jeanne: and if there are any README 's be sure to read them too...
<jeanne> ok
<jeanne> Odd-rationale,
<jeanne> I have an other problem
<jeanne> all the bars are disappeared on my computer
<jeanne> since a while
<jeanne> dont know how to make them return
<jeanne> and when I minimize a window it disappears too
<jeanne> and is not shown minimised as a bottom bar
<Odd-rationale> jeanne: you mean you have no panels?
<jeanne> yews
<jeanne> I dont know why
<Odd-rationale> jeanne: try alt+f2. and type in xfce4-panel
<jeanne> but like this it is too complicated
<jeanne> wow
<jeanne> now it is there again
<jeanne> thank you !!!! :D
<jeanne> not sure that I will leave noob-area of linux sometimes
<Odd-rationale> jeanne: you might want to save you session when you log out once
<jeanne> how ?
<oncl0ud9> how do I move launcher shortcuts into a panel?
<jeanne> aah now I can minimize again my windows.... I was shifting them around... lol
<Odd-rationale> oncl0ud9: right-click panel --> add new item --> launcher
<Odd-rationale> jeanne: when you log out, select save session.
<jeanne> ok
<oncl0ud9> perfect thanks
<oncl0ud9> where are icon files located?
<vidd> oncl0ud9, usually in /usr/share/pixmaps
<oncl0ud9> thanks vidd
<Owe1> how do you lock the screen. i added a lock screen button on the panel but it doesnt work
<oncl0ud9> yeah I cant lock my desktop either
 * mnemoc confirms that too
<vidd> oncl0ud9, Owe1 mnemoc y'all screensaver working?
<oncl0ud9> havent even played with screensaver
<vidd> can y'all right-click the "quit" icon, choose "lock screen" and it work?
<Odd-rationale> Owe1: oncl0ud9: try ctrl+alt+del
<oncl0ud9> doesn't work
<Owe1> doesnt work
<Odd-rationale> you need to have xlock, xscreensaver, or gnome-screensaver installed
<mnemoc> vidd: that is what didn't work for me
<Odd-rationale> try gnome-screensaver-command -l
<oncl0ud9> ok
<oncl0ud9> says screen saver not running
<mnemoc>  sudo aptitude install xlockmore
<mnemoc> ^--- that fixed the problem for me
<Owe1> that worked for me
<Odd-rationale> then start "gnome-screensaver &"
<oncl0ud9> how can I blank out screen so that it doesn't show contense of my desktop
<vidd> oncl0ud9, you need to enable gnome-screensaver
<vidd> without a screensaver, it cant blank the screen
<vidd> even if you configure the screensaver to "none" it still needs to be running
<oncl0ud9> how do install gnome-screensaver
<vidd> oncl0ud9, sudo apt-get install gnome-screensaver
<oncl0ud9> ok and how do I configure it vidd
<vidd> i have my screensaver set to "Disable screensaver" and the ctrl+alt+del still locks the desktop
<vidd> oncl0ud9, applications->Settings->screensaver
<oncl0ud9> yeah  but it will go to screensaver
<oncl0ud9> but when I go to move mice
<oncl0ud9> it shows my desktop
<oncl0ud9> then I have to input password
<oncl0ud9> I dont want it to show my desktop
<oncl0ud9> I want it to be like a blackscreen
<vidd> oncl0ud9, when you hit ctrl+alt+del?
<oncl0ud9> yeah c+a+d... goes to screensaver
<oncl0ud9> shake mice
<oncl0ud9> it comes with my desktop
<oncl0ud9> and then I have to type password
<oncl0ud9> but I dont want it to show my desktop
<vidd> hrm....
<oncl0ud9> I want it to be blackscreen
<vidd> try this:
<oncl0ud9> with password prompt
<vidd> sudo apt-get remove --purge xscreensaver
<Odd-rationale> i use slock
<oncl0ud9> slock?
<Odd-rationale> http://www.suckless.org/programs/slock.html
<vidd> oncl0ud9, did you upgrade to hardy or a fresh install?
<oncl0ud9> fresh
<vidd> ok....
<vidd> then removing xscreensaver says its not installed?
<vidd> do this:
<amorphous_> Hello..!
<vidd> sudo apt-get install xlockmore-gl
<vidd> hello amorphous_
<amorphous_> does xubuntu suport ppc (g3) on anything other than dapper?
<vidd> xlockmore is xlock + more =]
<amorphous_> hey vidd
<amorphous_> ;)
<vidd> amorphous_, they are working on the II version...havent quite got it hammered out
<vidd> they have a hh version....but it is not "officially" supported
<amorphous_> dapper seems a long way back... how can i get the hh version? I'll give it a go... at least I could let them know
<amorphous_> although it is a g3 @ 233Mhz
<Odd-rationale> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<amorphous_> what you think my odds are, vidd?
<vidd> dunno
<oncl0ud9> do u know what I mean vidd?
<vidd> oncl0ud9, install xlockmore-gl
<vidd> oncl0ud9, and you should be golden
<mnemoc> is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Xubuntu%20and%20others  still the way in fuzzy ibex? (*g*)
<vidd> amorphous_, i should have that link for hardy's ppc in a few
<vidd> please bear with me =]
<knome> bear? what about wolves?
<mnemoc> roar?
<vidd> knome, not animals....garments XD
<knome> ;)
<amorphous_> wicked, cheers vidd... am reading up on it now - they're saying in the last link to install command line alternate & aptitude xubuntu...!
<amorphous_> sounds pretty straightforward
<vidd> amorphous_, get the server instal image here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/
<vidd> then once it is installed....run sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<vidd> (or which ever -desktop you wnat!)
<vidd> *want
<amorphous_> vidd, Done.
<amorphous_> thanks :)
<vidd> amorphous_, enjoy
<vidd> amorphous_, the ii version install disks are still broken...no ETA on them....
<amorphous_> I intend to.  Should please all the laptop-free people in the house that want to get online, too.
<vidd> but you SHOULD be able to upgrade from hardy to intrepid via upgrade manager on schedual
<amorphous_> all in all --- win-win :D
<oncl0ud9> vidd whats the command again?
<vidd> better win-win then win-dows
<amorphous_> ...just out of interest.... whats the second i in intrepid
<vidd> oncl0ud9, sudo apt-get install xlockmore-gl
<amorphous_> and you know it (doze)
<vidd> amorphous_, whatever critter they selected
<vidd> amorphous_, i never really pay attention
<vidd> =]
<knome> ibex
<amorphous_> ibex... Hehehe...
<amorphous_> gives it a bit of character, vidd
<oncl0ud9> do I remove the non -gl version?
<amorphous_> adn was that you being a grumpy old git, vidd?
<vidd> oncl0ud9, no...the -gl depends on the non -gl version
<oncl0ud9> it is making me lock it twice
<oncl0ud9> how do I remove
<vidd> hrm....
<oncl0ud9> how do I remove xlockmore?
<vidd> oncl0ud9, sudo apt-get remove --purge xlock xlockmore xlockmore-gl
<vidd> oncl0ud9, then, sudo apt-get install xlockmore-gl
<mnemoc> vidd: there is an "xlock" package? I only see xlockmore
<vidd> mnemoc, if tab-complete does not give you xlock, then it is not installed
<mnemoc> vidd: "No candidate version found for xlock
<mnemoc> "
<vidd> mnemoc, you do NOT want it installed
<vidd> the app you want is either xlockmore or xlockmore-gl
<mnemoc> ok :)
 * vidd recommends the -gl
 * mnemoc removing xlockmore to install xlockmore-gl
<vidd> mnemoc,  is your screen locking the way you expect it to?
<oncl0ud9> how do I make it not save sessions and have a new session every time I log in
<mnemoc> vidd: with -gl it is.... xlockmore ignored my xscreensaver choiced, xlockmore-gl honors them :)
<mnemoc> choices*
<vidd> mnemoc, hence why i recommend it =]
<mnemoc> :D
<vidd> oncl0ud9, when you log out, uncheck the "save session"
<vidd> oncl0ud9, but first, remove your stored session
<vidd> =\
<Owe1> how do u remove the stored session
<mnemoc> vidd: there is any way to lock the desktop without chaning the semantic of the quit button?
<zoredache> the are in ~/.cache/sessions/*
<vidd> mnemoc, yes....ctrl+alt+del (the 3-fingered-salute)
<mnemoc> vidd: that's the first I tried, but not working here :\
<vidd> mnemoc, then add a second "quit" pannel applet...so you have one to quit, and one to lock the desktop
<mnemoc> vidd: nice trick :)
<vidd> but it "just works" for me
<oncl0ud9> can someone tell me how to remove last sessions
<mnemoc> oncl0ud9: rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions/* ?
<oncl0ud9> I dont want it to load sessions anymore
<oncl0ud9> want it to be a clean login all the time
<vidd> oncl0ud9, me too....
<zoredache> you can adjust .config/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc and make SaveOneExit=false
<vidd> oncl0ud9, follow the command that mnemoc posted and you should be golden
<zoredache> that will make it so session are not saved by default
<oncl0ud9> thanks guys :)
<oncl0ud9> how do I make it so when my headphone plugs in that my laptop speakers dont work
<alegoodpharm> hmm, most headphone jacks turn off the internal speakers when you plug something in
<alegoodpharm> its not?
<oncl0ud9> no its not working by default
<oncl0ud9> it works in vista ok
<alegoodpharm> i've not heard of that issue, sorry
<alegoodpharm> google helps me on most issues
<Odd-rationale> i've heard of it happening... never happend to me though..
<oncl0ud9> oh hmmph
<Odd-rationale> search the forums...
<alegoodpharm> perhaps it has its own channel
<oncl0ud9> maybe lemme c
<Owe1> is it possible to convert from ext3 to ext2 without formatting.
<Odd-rationale> Owe1: yes. just disalbe journaling...
<Owe1> how do you do that
<Hillshum> I just installed Compiz but its empty
<Odd-rationale> Owe1: http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/FAQs/ext3-faq.html
<Owe1> thanks odd-rationale
<oncl0ud9> is there any way to auto minimize applications upon going on lock
<vidd> oncl0ud9, i have not found any way to do so
<vidd> (would be helpful with those pwn vids!)
<oncl0ud9> exactly!
<knome> lol
<oncl0ud9> :)
<oncl0ud9> I work in IT so be good to be able to auto minimize
<Odd-rationale> i usually switc desktop to a blank one before locking the screen
<oncl0ud9> thats smart!
<vidd> Odd-rationale, is there a way to auto-switch on lock?
<Odd-rationale> well, idk, maybe with mcs?
<oncl0ud9> hmmm lost my mini workspaces down in the panel
<oncl0ud9> how do I add them back
<Odd-rationale> oncl0ud9: add a workspace switcher...
<vidd> right-click on panel and re-add them
<oncl0ud9> dont see it there
<Odd-rationale> ok. i got the soltion...
<Odd-rationale> !info wmctrl
<ubottu> wmctrl (source: wmctrl): control an EWMH/NetWM compatible X Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-6 (hardy), package size 21 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Odd-rationale> http://sweb.cz/tripie/utils/wmctrl/
<Odd-rationale> make a script that does "wmctrl -s 4; xlock"
<oncl0ud9> what does that do?
<Odd-rationale> then link that script to the keybinding...
<Odd-rationale> oncl0ud9: read the link about wmctrl
<Odd-rationale> :P
<oncl0ud9> lol k
<Odd-rationale> actaully, "wmctrl -s 4; xflock" might be better...
<Odd-rationale> * -s 3
<Odd-rationale> couts from 0
<knome> tshh
<oncl0ud9> lol im not a script kiddy :(
<knome> learn to type ;)
<knome> ^ Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> knome: :P
<Odd-rationale> vidd: try wmctrl to switch desktop before locking...
<oncl0ud9> LOL
<oncl0ud9> ouch :)
<Owe1> i dont know if this is helpful but if you press ctrl+alt+the left or right arrows you can quick switch between desktops
<oncl0ud9> hmmm I cant get the workspace to come up anymore :(
<Odd-rationale> oncl0ud9: what workspace?
<oncl0ud9> the icon that was below
<oncl0ud9> with the workspace 1 and 2
<Odd-rationale> idk what you are talking about.. :|
<Odd-rationale> what did you do to make it disappear?
<oncl0ud9> removed it from panel :(
<oncl0ud9> u know the icon that shows your displays
<vidd> oncl0ud9, so re-add it!
<oncl0ud9> the small 1
<oncl0ud9> I cant find it lol
<Odd-rationale> vidd: where you able to get wmctrl to do what you want?
<vidd> add new item->pager
<vidd> Odd-rationale, im not the one interested....
<oncl0ud9> there we go
<oncl0ud9> I was the one that wanted it
<oncl0ud9> I have to play with it
<Odd-rationale> oh ok... i though i saw you ask...
<oncl0ud9> hmmm..
<oncl0ud9> I did make
<oncl0ud9> but it says no target specified
<Odd-rationale> oncl0ud9: what are you trying to make?
<oncl0ud9> downloaded the wmctrl-107
<oncl0ud9> extracted it
<oncl0ud9> now I am trying to make it
<oncl0ud9> but it isn't working
<Odd-rationale> oncl0ud9: it is in the repos. sudo apt-get install wmctrl
<Odd-rationale> no need to compile...
<oncl0ud9> im such a newb at this :$
<oncl0ud9> I tried doing wmctrl -s 4
<oncl0ud9> but no luck
<oncl0ud9> doesn't do anything
<vidd> oncl0ud9, how many desktops you have?
<oncl0ud9> 2
<vidd> oncl0ud9, then switch the 4 with 2
<vidd> you cant move to desktop 4 if you dont have a desktop 4!
<vidd> =]
<oncl0ud9> LOL
<oncl0ud9> im a newb lol
<vidd> and with that...im going home!
<Odd-rationale> oncl0ud9: actually use 1... counting starts from 0...
<oncl0ud9> it works wmctrl -0; xlock ... but I don't think thats the screensaver I was using
<oncl0ud9> ops I meant 1
<Odd-rationale> doesn't xlock use a random one everytime or something?
<oncl0ud9> yeah
<Odd-rationale> anyways... gtg bbl
<Owe1> odd-rationale: thanks for the help
<jeronimus> could anywone tell me how i can get the version of my xubuntu install i did some time ago?
<knome> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
#xubuntu 2008-10-28
<CarlFK> does xubuntu include a vnc server ?
<CarlFK> I installed vino - I ran vino-preferences and set "allow others to connect to your desktop"  and yet port 5900 is still closed (according to nmap)
<jeward> Hi, I've somehow lost the System button on my Xubuntu Intrepid Ibex?
<jeward> How do I get it back?
<charlie-tca> jeward: as in Applications -> System?
<jeward> Oh, before I updated, it had a System button on the top bar?
<jeward> Did that feature go away?
<XFCEntral> jeward: for shutdown, restart, and so on?
<charlie-tca> upgrade from Gnome?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu only uses Applications and Places
<jeward> No, I installed Xubuntu from the start.
<jeward> Okay, maybe I dreamt it.
<jeward> :-)
<charlie-tca> np
<jeward> Thanks!
 * cody-somerville blinks slowly at j1mc.
<j1mc> cody-somerville: hai!
<excalibas> hello, my xubuntu doesnt play audio cds :(
<excalibas> any help please?
<excalibas> totem gives an error "** (totem:16618): WARNING **: Failed to create dbus proxy for org.gnome.SettingsDaemon: Could not get owner of name 'org.gnome.SettingsDaemon': no such name
<excalibas> "
<excalibas> I searched google for this error and found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-767958.html
<excalibas> famicommander says " I would try installing ubuntu-desktop" but if I do this I loose wicd and it will install  lots of stuff I dont need (like compiz) mabie there is another way?
<excalibas> I also found this "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-meta/+bug/275882" looks the same but I have xubuntu hardy, not intrepid
<excalibas> ok, seems like audacious can play them, thanks for your silent help ;)
<madwho> good evening
<madwho> anybody could give me hint on how to set keyboard layouts in xubuntu 8.10 ?
<madwho> i tryed dpkg-reconfigure console-setup  didn't help
<madwho> also created /etc/hal/fdi/policy/x11-keyboard.fdi didn't work either
<madwho> anybody alive here?
<Sylent> what command could I use to change the name of all files in a folder so "%20" becomes " " ?
<Soriel> Bonjour, Hello
<favro> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Soriel> Is there some french channel to ask some questions ?
<favro> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Soriel> I don't speak english very well ;)  Thanks !!
<favro> np :)
<Soriel> have a good day
<favro> u 2
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> I need some help in trying to make an USB wifi stick to work under Xubuntu 6.04
<MaxFrames> for now, I've installed ndiswrapper, but if I issue "lspci" the adapter is not listed, and anyway the "power" led is not lit, which would mean that the adapter is not even powered on
<MaxFrames> what now?
<knome> MaxFrames, what is that stick? model/brand?
<MaxFrames> knome: it's an atlantis land a02-up-w108
<knome> MaxFrames, there is a thread which i think could help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=654826
<knome> MaxFrames, or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#head-4b7c00c6654b2d109b9330c28d9210db329ba573
<MaxFrames> the problem is that the card is not listed in lspci
<knome> you might try lsubs if it's a usb stick
<knome> *lsusb
<MaxFrames> lsusb lists two devices
<MaxFrames> one is "global sun technology inc"
<MaxFrames> the other one is nameless
<MaxFrames> perhaps the former is the w108?
<knome> possible
<knome> you can always try
<MaxFrames> oh, another problem
<MaxFrames> the page with the ndiswrapper compatible adapters gives "500 internal server error" :(
<knome> ?
<knome> yours is listed?
<MaxFrames> the list is here
<MaxFrames> http://lxer.com/module/newswire/view/46385/
<MaxFrames> this page gives error 500
<MaxFrames> sorry wrong link
<MaxFrames> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list/
<MaxFrames> this is the right link
<MaxFrames> apparently the sourceforge server has problems
<MaxFrames> all in all, installing a driver in linux is a major hassle :(
<knome> with ndiswrapper... yes a bit.
<MaxFrames> I'll try later, hopefully the list page will be made available again
<MaxFrames> any chance of this adapter being supported in ubuntu 8?
<MaxFrames> I mean without ndiswrapper
<knome> i have no idea
<MaxFrames> just for curiosity... why doesnt canonical develop drivers as well?
<knome> lack of people and funding
<knome> it's not free to pull out a driver
<MaxFrames> I'll send mark shuttleworth a check :P
<knome> plus, there's really no sense to develop those drivers two times
<knome> if the manufacturers would keep their specs/driver sources open, linux wouldn't have this problem
<MaxFrames> there should be a law imposing it
<knome> if you really want to help ubuntu, there is many ways
<knome> but that doesn't of course mean that your problem is the first one solved.
<knome> there is also paid support, where you *will* get your problem most probably solved
<knome> but that doesn't really help others/(x)ubuntu
<MaxFrames> unfortunately I can't write code
<MaxFrames> even if there were sources for the drivers I wouldn't know what to do with them
<MaxFrames> the only thing I can do is try to make this stick work and then post on the forum the detailed steps
<knome> yes.
<xxploit> any1one know how to replace the places-plugin icon?
<MaxFrames> bye
<Owe1> what is the encryption strength in the private folder feature in ll?
<nikolam> Owe1, Try #ubuntu+1
<Owe1> found it according to the wiki its 128bit.
<deoks> Im looking for a solution to install system wide truetype fonts for use with Firefox, Gimp, OpenOffice etc. Anyone who can point me to the right direction?
<Owe1> i know viruses in linux are rare. does anyone here use a antivirus and do you keep it running all the time or do you just run it when needed like to do a scan or something?
<vidd> Owe1, i use rkhunter for root kit detection....
<vidd> the only system i run an anti-virus on is my mail server
<vidd> my one desktop gets "out of sync" message on the monitor when the usplash should be loaded
<vidd> will running dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-[version number] fix it?
<Owe1> thanks vid
<zerothis> I finally got a 2nd monitor working, somewhat, using my USB2VGA. But, I have to 'yank' my cursor to change monitors. I cannot drag windows between them. grandr does not see the USB adapter. xrandr only sees the monitor I run it from and does not name the USB adapter (how do I xrandr it specifically?). xorg is manually edited. I have pastebins of everything.
<oncl0ud9> hey guys how do I remove the icons on my desktop
<oncl0ud9> like home, trash etc..
<XFCEntral> go to settings manager
<XFCEntral> then to Desktop
<XFCEntral>  > Behavior
<XFCEntral> and uncheck the boxes of icons you do not want
<oncl0ud9> I can't select multiple things on my desktop
<oncl0ud9> highlight and delete
<XFCEntral> oncl0ud9: what are you trying to select and delete?
<zerothis> oncl0ud9: does any multi selectiong work? shift+arrow keys, drag with mouse shift+click control+click ?
<XFCEntral> yes. shift to select mutiple objects should work
<oncl0ud9> have muitlple things on my desktop zip and mp3 files
<XFCEntral> works for me on my xubuntu desktop
<oncl0ud9> want to highlight them and delete them
<XFCEntral> choose one item, hold down 'Shift' and choose the last item in the range of files you'd like to delete
<oncl0ud9> yeah that works
<oncl0ud9> but I mean why doesn't highlight with mouse not work?
<XFCEntral> oooh i see. you want to drag a box around the icons to select them that way?
<vidd> oncl0ud9, to the best of my knowledge, that has never worked in xfce
<vidd> IDK if it even works on gnome or KDE
<oncl0ud9> yeah it works with gnome and kde
<zerothis> Oncl0ud9: if you click an icon it does not highlight?
<oncl0ud9> yeah a single icon does
<XFCEntral> i think he means Windows-style selecting of several items by dragging a box around them
<XFCEntral> Xfce wont do that
<vidd> oncl0ud9, mayby in the next xfce release
<oncl0ud9> that should be there dont ya think lol
<vidd> should be in JJ
<tomaustin> hi. i keep reading about problems with airport cards and xubuntu, is it possible to get one running?
<vidd> tomaustin, what does lspci or lsusb say your card is?
<XFCEntral> oncl0ud9: Xfce hasnt even had desktop icon support for very long! haha
<tomaustin> vidd.. buying a g4 from a friend. i just researching to make sure the purchase is worth it
<tomaustin> so i dont know yet
<tomaustin> might just buy it and hope for the best
<oncl0ud9> what really xfc lol :)
<vidd> well....it all depends on what the chipset is
<vidd> but it shouldnt be all that hard
<oncl0ud9> will I have to do a reinstall when 8.10 comes out?
<vidd> oncl0ud9, no....you "should" get a pop-up in your systray telling you there are updates available....
<zerothis> XFCEntral:yes, just making sure I understand the issue. as it stands I'm out of ideas
<vidd> and you "should" have a button to upgrade to 8.10
<vidd> tomaustin, is that g4 intel based, or PPC?
<tomaustin> vidd
<tomaustin> ppc
<tomaustin> 1gig i think
<vidd> tomaustin, i see issues in your future....
<tomaustin> does that tell you the card type?
<tomaustin> :(
<tomaustin> issues that can be fixed?
<vidd> ppc is no longer an "officially" supported arch....
<vidd> but there is a hardy install disk and the intrepid install disk should be fixed in the near future
<tomaustin> vidd, is there an intrepid port daily build
<tomaustin> will that make everything work?
<vidd> tomaustin, i believe there is...but last i heard, the disk was broken
<tomaustin> ok
<vidd> but you can easily install hardy and upgrade to intrepid
<tomaustin> what about isntalling ubuntu server and adding the desktop afterwards?
<tomaustin> ye. so will the card work with hardy?
<vidd> tomaustin, that is the way to install PPC
<vidd> the will work....
<vidd> ^card^
<vidd> it will just maY need tinkering
<tomaustin> i dont mind some tinkering, just as long as its possible
<tomaustin> :0
<tomaustin> :)
<vidd> EVERYTHING is possible in linux....
<vidd> just a matter of what you have to do to get it to work =]
<vidd> tomaustin, have you located the PPC server install disk for hardy?
<zerothis> vidd:so, can I make Linux count to infinity, twice?
<vidd> zerothis, if infinity was a number you could count to....
<tomaustin> vidd. no, is it hard to find?
<vidd> but with the wonders of multi=threading, you can have linux count to infinity 8 or 9 times...at once!
<vidd> its in the "backports"
<vidd> let me get you a link
<vidd> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<vidd> tomaustin, if you get the airportExtreme wifi card, look me up after you have linux installed....
<tomaustin> ok, thanks vidd
<vidd> ive always had trouble getting the fwcutter app to work correctly
<vidd> but i have a super-easy method
<vidd> download a tarbal from my downloads page, unpack it, and sudo cp -Rf [the entire folder] /lib/firmware
<vidd> works like a charm
<vidd> tomaustin, here is the install disk location: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<tomaustin> thanks
<vidd> my assistance only costs you a promise to help others! =]
<vidd> just kidding
<SuperATP1> anyone know why everytime i browse my linux machine from my windows machine it asks for a login??
<vinnl> What do you mean by "browse my Linux machine from my Windows machine?" (With Linux you mean Xubuntu, I presume?)
<SuperATP1> yeah
<SuperATP1> have samba installed
<SuperATP1> sorted it now
<SuperATP1> do you know why my shared folders gui would be all grey'd out??
<oncl0ud9> guys will I have to reinstall xubuntu when 8.10 is released?
<vinnl> Nope
<vinnl> See xubuntu.org/get for upgrade instructions
<vidd> oncl0ud9, didnt you see what i told ya last time you asked?
<oncl0ud9> I went to a meeting
<oncl0ud9> sorry :(
<vidd> ah...ic
<vidd> no harm...no foul
<vidd> =]
<oncl0ud9> lol :) I really love xubuntu this is great
<ILoveYouMan> hi
<vidd> hello ILoveYouMan
<ILoveYouMan> hey there
<ILoveYouMan> i have a question about xubuntu....
<ILoveYouMan> I was hoping to install it on my iBook G4 with 256mb of RAM and I was doing some reading up on it......
<ILoveYouMan> some people say that it is difficult to get the airport wireless card to work with xubuntu, is this really the case?
<cody-somerville> PPC isn't really supported so that may be the case if you've heard others complain.
<cody-somerville> ILoveYouMan, I'd love to hear back from you on any problems you might experience.
<vidd> ILoveYouMan, do you have the g4 yet?
<mouser-> ILoveYouMan: They used to have a supported PPC version a few years ago, but I think it's "just" a community project now.
<ILoveYouMan> sorry
<ILoveYouMan> yaeh I have the G4
<ILoveYouMan> it's an old computer I don't use
<vidd> ILoveYouMan, here is the install disk location: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<ILoveYouMan> perhaps fluxbuntu would work better for me?
<ILoveYouMan> thanks, vidd
<vidd> i ask because i spoke with another individual less then 4 hours ago with the same concerns...wanted to see if it was a different person =]
<ILoveYouMan> ahh
<ILoveYouMan> i see
<vidd> but he didnt have the g4 yet
<ILoveYouMan> oh right
<ILoveYouMan> well, i have an iMac now so I thought that it would be cool to try something different
<vidd> ILoveYouMan, so you get xubuntu installed and ill help ya get the card to work
<ILoveYouMan> plus, if it doesn't work, I can always install Mac OS X back on the iBOok again
<ILoveYouMan> OK, Vidd,
<ILoveYouMan> thanks
<ILoveYouMan> I plan to do this over the weekend
<ILoveYouMan> so I'll download and see what happens
<vidd> then your in luck....
<ILoveYouMan> should i get the latest version?
<vidd> i work weekends, and im here while i work
<ILoveYouMan> coool
<vidd> get the "hardy" version
<ILoveYouMan> ok, will do.....should I get the live cd version?
<ILoveYouMan> desktop CD rather
<ILoveYouMan> i'm just looking here, I wouldn't have enough RAM to install the hardy herron - it says you need at least 384mb RAM and my iBook only has 256
<vidd> ILoveYouMan, there is only the server install....
<vidd> you will have to "sudo apt-get install [flavor]-desktop
<vidd> where [flovor] is ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, or xubuntu
<ILoveYouMan> ok
<ILoveYouMan> well i will do this and let  you know how I get on
<ILoveYouMan> thanks :D
<ILoveYouMan> seeyas later perhaps
<bytor4232>  I'm running cairo dock under xubuntu intrepid, and there is no option or configuration to change it to the 3d angled look.
<g_> hello, how can I browse the samba shares on my network with xfce?
<rob__> hi I am having a strange problem with the keyboard on a thinkpad t30
<rob__> some keys are sending odd characters.. like the apostrophe for example
<rob__> ´´
<rob__> I had this problem once before but cant remember how I resolved it and googling is not helping :/ can anybody point me in the right direction?
<kthakore> how can I edit the folder that the PIctures Folder screensaver gets the images from?
<rob__> fiddling in dpkg-reconfigure seems to have '"' resolved my problem :) thanks.
<kthakore> how can I edit the system menu entry in my main menu?
<kthakore> like in development and so far
<kthakore> so one*
<Diego_A> hola
<Diego_A> hello
<ceva_> Where off Xubuntu 8.10?
<knome> ?!
<ceva_> How download Xubuntu 8.10
<knome> ceva_, it's not out yet.
<ceva_> Ok
<Owe1> its going to be released on the 30 of this month.
<Owe1> is it safe to delete the contents of /var/cache?
<Odd-rationale> Owe1: some...
<Odd-rationale> `sudo apt-get clean` might help too...
<Owe1> thanks odd-rationale that freed up 1.3gb on my AA1.
<yotux> I have just installed xubuntu coming from ubuntu what files to do need to delete to allow my other users to login
<yotux> files are locked in the home directory
<zoredache> eh?  why would you need to delete something?
<yotux> I think that xubuntu uses some of the same config files that ubuntu uses in the home dir
<zoredache> yes, but that shouldn't prevent people from logging in
<yotux> .dmrc locked will not allow them to log in
<yotux> term they can log in no X sessions
<zoredache> do they own all the files in their directories?
<yotux> they should
<yotux> I have a home directory that I use when I upgrade to the next ubuntu version
<yotux> I have / @ /sda1   /home @ /sda2
<yotux> so is there a possible ownership problem?
<favro> what does   ls -l /home   return?
<yotux> one sec
<yotux> favro - results http://paste.ubuntu.com/63761/
<zoredache> the problem is that your users don't own their own files
<yotux> if I understand right yotux owns all of these
<yotux> where can i find out how to correct this permission problem
<zoredache> the command 'chown -R nathan:nathan /home/nathan' should fix nathan's directory
<yotux> ok
<yotux> chown - what does that mean
<zoredache> change ownership
<yotux> thankz sorry just starting to use CLI
<favro> no need to be sorry - we were all new once :)
<yotux> I have come to like CLI more that GUI tools
<zoredache> just to satisfy my personal curiosity why did you make /home a seperate partition?
<yotux> I have an external drive that I copy all of my files in home to every 7 days
<yotux> Also this way I can delete the root system and install a new version without bothering my /home files
<yotux> Right now I am running Xubuntu 8.10
<yotux> if it is a bad idea please advise
<favro> I think a separate /home partition is one of the smartest things to do
<Odd-rationale> i have a separte /home partiton as well
<zoredache> I can understand that reinstalling without having to break /home is a good thing.  My experience is that 95% of the people that do this have no backup whatsoever.  And think that having a seperate /home is a good backup strategy
<Odd-rationale> and i have a backup
<favro> I do it so I don't have to set firefox etc up every 6 months
<yotux> zoredache: nice point, also my first install was with a friend that used slackware
<yotux> favro: I take it you do a clean install after the new release?
<zoredache> it sounds like you do have a backup system, so in your case it isn't as bad as I have seen from others.  Of course the problem with the reinstall thing is that unless you play close attention userids will changes, and so ownership and permissions get screwed up
<favro> mostly yes
<yotux> zoredache: this is something that I need to learn more about
<dcolish> the best justifications for having /home or any partition on a separate volume are for resizing and performance. backup is just wrong. also if you're not using lvm the whole point is moot
<Odd-rationale> after a reinstall, i chown my ~
<zoredache> favro, Odd-rationale: Since you like having a sperate /home, how do you decide how much disk space to allocate to /home?  Where do you put shared media at into your filesystem?  FHS seems to suggest that belongs in /srv
<Odd-rationale> i got a 40gb drive. 10 /, 29 /home, 1 swap
<favro> zoredache: I use 5G for the system - set a swap and the rest is for /home
<favro> and shared media goes on the nfs server here
<Odd-rationale> i would say, if you have les the 20 gb, you should not use a separate /home...
<zoredache> what, but what if this IS the nfs server...  and I have 1.5tb
<yotux> I have a XFS partition on /media/myth 250GB
<yotux> being new to linux and trying to be a more than a normal user where can I learn more about commands
<dcolish> i'm curious are you all partitioning your drives or using logical volumes?
<favro> my /home on my server is basically just for the configs so I set it as 2G just to have elbow room - it is 96% free
<yotux> dcolish I don't know anything aobut lvm   I use logic
<Odd-rationale> i have / in a primary partition. /home and swap in a logical (extended) partition.
<yotux> favro I use wine so my home is large
<zoredache> See, whenever I create lots of partitions I find that I need to change things.  So I have just given up, and use one big partition.  But I also have a dirvish setup to make backups every 12 hours
<yotux> dcolish what do you gain from lvm?
<dcolish> yotux: lvm is logical volume manager
<favro> there's no need for wine on a server tho
<yotux> true
<dcolish> you can move , resize, etc any logical volume
<yotux> sound really nice
<zoredache> yotux: encryption, easy ability to change partitions sizes, some neat jbod style features
<dcolish> you can span physical disks as well
<favro> but if one disk dies the whole system is gone
<yotux> sound like keep a good backup
<dcolish> favro: assuming you have a lvm that is backed up that should be any more risky than normal one phys vol
<dcolish> also you can layer lvm on top of raid
<favro> yep
<dcolish> but raid is not a backup plan, its just redundancy
<yotux> I have heard that
<favro> but with 4 disks the chance of failure is 4 times that of one disk
<yotux> I use to hd's
<zoredache> but the chance of a user error where the type rm -rf remains constant
<yotux> thankz for you help every one time to go meet the in-laws
<masque7> what are the advantages of xfce over gnome anyway?
<Odd-rationale> lighter on the resources...
<cyzie> is there a way to switch from xubuntu to server edition and if so, how ?
<nikolam> masque7, I like xfce over gnome, because of xfce`s ability to make it look like I want.
<nikolam> masque7, I can still use gnome panel addons if i want with xfapplet
<nikolam> cyzie, I think that is related to the repository you use
<zoredache> cyzie: mostly you just remove all the stuff you don't need
<cyzie> nikolam, zoredache ... hmm, okay that might sound like a lot of works but i was thinking maybe there is a package to install that will do the change.
<nikolam> cyzie, that is it. you just add another repository also i think zou can change kernel you use by installing another kernel package and boot with it.
<nikolam> Also you can load server cd/dvd and add its packages and do the same.
<cyzie> ok
<Ldeath45> hello
<favro> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Ldeath45> I am trying to get flash
<Ldeath45> and i got flash.tar.gz
<favro> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Ldeath45> and tried to download, did the terminal, said installation complete
<Ldeath45> and didn't work
<favro> did you close/reopen firefox?
<Ldeath45> yes
<Ldeath45> i re installed xubuntu just to make sure somethin didn't happen and still won't work
<favro> I did that ages ago and forget how - try reading here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<favro> unless someone else knows...
<Odd-rationale> usually, "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras" does the trick
<Ldeath45> so type that in my terminal and it should download flash
<Odd-rationale> Ldeath45: 32bit? or 64?
<Ldeath45> how can i tell
<Odd-rationale> arch
<Ldeath45> so how do i tell
<Odd-rationale> Ldeath45: you type "arch" in terminal
<Ldeath45> kk
<Odd-rationale> if you got i386, then it is 32bit
<Ldeath45> alright
<Ldeath45> i tried and said bash:arch:command not found
<favro> try   uname -a
<Ldeath45> i686
<favro> I use 32bit and mine is i686 as well
<Ldeath45> ah
<favro> don't know if that counts for anything...
<Ldeath45> ah
<Ldeath45> well i have had xubuntu before and was able to use flash
<R[a]ndom> uname -a should cut it
<Ldeath45> then i got rid of it since i got windows xp to run, now im back here
<R[a]ndom> random@computasaurus:~$ uname -a
<R[a]ndom> Linux computasaurus 2.6.24-21-generic #1 SMP Mon Aug 25 16:57:51 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<favro> unless you wanted 64bit it would be hard to install it accidentally - I would hope
<favro> so i686 is 32bit and x86_64 is 64bit - thnx
<Ldeath45> ah, i used wubi downloader if that counts for anything
<favro> I've never used wubi but I beleive it shouldn't matter
<Ldeath45> alright
<Ldeath45> oh
<Ldeath45> since im here
<Ldeath45> how do i increase my screen resolution to 1024x740
<Ldeath45> sorry to change the subject
<favro> 1024x740 seems an odd size
<Ldeath45> something along that screen size
<Ldeath45> i just hate having the screen up close
<favro> xrandr   in a terminal will tell the available sizes - then   xrandr -s 1024x768   or whatever size to set it
<Ldeath45> the max size is 800x600
<Ldeath45> owell i will live
<favro> you need to set the vid card driver up then Ldeath45
<Ldeath45> which would be how(im like a newb with xubuntu)
<masque7> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<favro> in terminal   lspci | grep VGA   to find out the card
<Ldeath45> okay
<Ldeath45> i will do that in a little, computer is freezing
<favro> k
<Ldeath45> xubuntu and my computer don't agree, then again my comp was built with like okay parts from 2000
<Ldeath45> like not great but not bottom of the line
<Ldeath45> sorry computer froze
<Ldeath45> what do i type
<favro> in terminal   lspci | grep VGA   to find out the card
<Ldeath45> ty
<favro> np
<Ldeath45> grr won't let me copy paste
<favro> highlight in terminal by dragging the mouse and in irc middle click to paste
<Ldeath45> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corportaion NV17 [GeForce 4 MX 420] (rev a3)
<Ldeath45> i know it wouldn't let me paste
<favro> iirc that card needs the nvidia-glx-legacy driver - but don't quote me on that
<Ldeath45> alright
<Ldeath45> like i said this has decent parts from like 2000-2005
<Ldeath45> there is one thing im happy about though with this computer
<Ldeath45> is it's not running windows ME
<favro> you have tried the restricted drivers manager from the menu?
 * Ldeath45 shivers
<Ldeath45> don't think so
<favro> that would be my first go
<Ldeath45> im just repeating what i did last time i had xubuntu
<Ldeath45> so how do i do the restricted drivers manager?
<favro> I never use it - open it from the menu would be a start - it is pretty straightforward
<Ldeath45> think i found it
<Ldeath45> so thats why the matrix screen saver won't work
<favro> it pays to set the vid card up for anything eyecanyish
<nonie> hello guys
<favro> hello nonie :)
<nonie> remember the problem with my xubuntu not playing dvd movie
<nonie> it was caused when i upgraded online from 7.10 to 8.04
<nonie> i found it when i tried a full install in my office and try playing dvds
<nonie> it worked.
<nonie> it seems for whatever reason there's still a bug doing upgrades online.
<favro> it might have missed a package - it can happen sometimes if the server is busy
<nonie> i guess but never bothered to troubleshoot it
<favro> sometimes I have to have three goes to get all my installs happening
<nonie> i still have my pc at home do i have to go to synaptics again and mark all upgrades
<nonie> or do i have to go directly to root and do the upgrade?
<nonie> like apt-get dist-upgrade?
<favro> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   is how I get the updates
<nonie> i'd like to experiment if the problem with dvd will go away.
<favro> the update bit is important
<nonie> kewl.
<nonie> ill do that when i get home
<favro> luck :)
<nonie> tnx.
<nonie> how about upgrading it to super duper 8.10 .lol???
<nonie> just kidding.
<favro> 8.10 comes out tomorrow...
<nonie> lets rock and roll....
<nonie> its the final??
<favro> yep - and the servers will be hammered so update before then is my recommendation
<nonie> its server crash time....
<favro> they do get a flogging every 6 months :)
<nonie> ill just stick around for 8.04 for the meantime, havent explored much of the features
<nonie> not much of the new features on the 8.10 is it?
<favro> I haven't looked at it yet - #ubuntu+1 will know :)
<nonie> nice.
<nonie> xubuntu is fast on slower pcs. I only have a Pentium 3 128M
#xubuntu 2008-10-29
<favro> yep :)
<phayz> has anyone tried the ubuntu "dust" gtk theme under xfce4?  i did and found that only part of the theme seemed to apply - e.g. scrollbars look different but dialog boxes, buttons etc look like the gtk default!?
<phayz> i have installed the murrine gtk engine, but perhaps not the right version?
<nikolam> how do you install and apply theme anyway? I get used to default. I used to be testing user interface and window manager settings from settings manager. Is that`s it?
<nikolam> phayz
<favro> you unpack a theme in .themes in your home dir and it shows up in settings manager - user interface
<rerobins> so do I ask questions about intrepid here or in the devel channel?
<Odd-rationale> #ubuntu+1
<rerobins> well
<rerobins> the xubuntu intrepid?
<Odd-rationale> i believe so...
<Odd-rationale> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<nikolam> on #ubuntu+1
<rerobins> thanks
<nikolam> until final.. anyway :)
<rerobins> oh
<rerobins> so if i wait till thursday i can come back?
<nikolam> yup :)))
<phayz> nikolam - sorry, i was away for a while (obviously)
<nikolam> phayz, never mind, favro explained it :)
<rerobins> so the bottom couple of rows on my desktop are shifted to the left about 50 pixels, what would the search term for that be in launchpad?
<nikolam> try to post a bug under ubuntu and then search for a graphics driver you use
<rerobins> any of you guys use the minimized application setting for xfdesktop?
<phayz> rerobins: sorry, i don't quite understand your question
<rerobins> under the desktop icons setting in Desktop Preferences you can select minimized applications
<rerobins> was wondering if people used that
<phayz> rerobins: ok, now i understand.  i actually set this option to "nothing/none" (sorry, i can't remember exactly what it's named).  i don't see the point of desktop icons because you have to get all the windows out of the way to see them
<rerobins> fair enough
<rerobins> do you use a task bar then?
<phayz> rerobins: if you had a wide screen monitor, perhaps you could have xfce4 keep part of the desktop clear of windows.  then you could have desktop icons in that section.
<kthakore> <kthakore> hi there I was usermodding my self to www-data group with usermod -G www-data $USER and I forgot the -a so now I am not in the admin group  and I cannot sudo and the root account is disabled what can I do?
<nikolam> rerobins, I just dicovered that that option for desktop is existing. Interesting ;) Never used it.. reminds me on Windows 3.1 :)
<nikolam> rerobins, i use Task list in panel :)
<rerobins> ahh ok
<nikolam> kthakore, just boot and select p at grub screen. you will get root command line and then you can make new user or assign any privileges you want to yourself.
<nikolam> ubuntu is a workstation and as it is is much unsecure in that way by default install.
<nikolam> kthakore, it always help to make alternative account for yourself after install , with administrative privileges
<nikolam> kthakore2, also, root password could be set.. :)
<favro> * kthakore has quit ("Sanitarium Radio - \o/")
<nikolam> .. and grub secured so that noone can edit it on boot time.. etc..
<nikolam> ah hh 10x favro
<favro> :)
<nikolam> favro, do you knew all those default security holes in default x/ubuntu install?
<favro> yep - I always give root a password
<nikolam> and securing grub?
<phayz> favourite gtk theme?
<nikolam> with passwor for recovery mode, and changing boot options?
<nikolam> phayz, .. default.. i am lazy :)
<favro> nikolam: with a root password set I feel any attempts to do anything with grub would be limited
<phayz> nikolam: that's cool.  i'm yet to find my perfect gtk theme.
<nikolam> I use user interface > MurrinaStormCloud and Window Manager > Waza
<favro> recovery uses root access - that's why I set a password
<nikolam> favro, do you set your Bios NOT to boot from CD/USB? :) and password on bios?
<favro> nope
<nikolam> thats it. i come to you fith an usb and do all i want :)
<favro> bios settings are easy enough to change - just remove the battery
<nikolam> or cd :)
<rerobins> so compiz and xfce, a fun experiment or a waste of time?
<nikolam> yes but if coputer case is locked? :)
<nikolam> rerobins, .. it works :)
<favro> plenty on utube about xfce and compiz
<nikolam> .. i don`t know what`s the use but to impress yourself and someone else and have some fun.. but it works :)
<rerobins> but, it replaces the xf window manager right?
<nikolam> rerobins, yes, you got to start (alt+f2) metacity --replace i think..
<rerobins> hmm
<nikolam> look at some tutorial about compiz first
<favro> no - compiz is a desktop environment - xfwm is a window manager - you can use xfwm with compiz but most use emerald
<nikolam> if you want to come back later to xfwm, you got to kill metacity first and then start xfwm4
<rerobins> so when i ran compiz, and it replaced my decorations, it's really running emerald?
<phayz> nikolam: where would i see "waza" on the 'net?
<nikolam> favro, Didn`t know that..
<favro> if you installed emerald yep
<nikolam> waza is installed as default
<favro> metacity is gnomes' window manager
<nikolam> under window manager settings
<rerobins> i don't have either installed
<favro> did you have window titlebars in compiz?
<nikolam> so, favro emerald is thing for use with compiz.. but if I stay with xfwm4, how do i start compiz with it?
<rerobins> yea
<rerobins> that's what i want to know
<rerobins> cause right now i'm running a compiz-manager thing
<rerobins> err compiz-decorator
<nikolam> favro suggests emerald
<favro> I've never tried in xfce4 - there's sure to be a tute on the net
<rerobins> a tute?
<nikolam> tutorial
<favro> howto - tutorial
<rerobins> k
<nikolam> I was wondering.. is there anyone else but canonical that sells ubuntu support. But lower priced and so..
<favro> !support
<ubottu> For alternative Xubuntu support options, please see http://xubuntu.org/help
<favro> dunno what's there
<nikolam> community :)
<nikolam> we :)
<favro> hehe
<rerobins> that website says to come here
<nikolam> lol
<nikolam> we should be payed.. web site is saying that! lol :)
<favro> there are bounties on the xubuntu website if you want to earn cash
<rerobins> i must have missed the link with $'s on it
<favro> you have to hunt
<nikolam> bounties :)
<rerobins> clever
<favro> that's what the site calls 'em :)
<nikolam> Ohh, the mighty , powerfull siite :)
<rerobins> yes, we should all worship it, and it's ability to link to other sites
<nikolam> :))
<rerobins> so do any of you work on xubuntu, or are you all users?
<nikolam> i am an user
<nikolam> favro, please pay attention to worship yourself as an user ;)
<nikolam> there is also channel #xubuntu-offtopic
<rerobins> is that were I should be?
<favro> I don't think there's anyone around to complain
<nikolam> mmm .. not :) maybe.. yes... mm no :)
<rerobins> so, i'm trying to change my manager theme and i know I'm using gtk-window-decorator
<rerobins> how do i change it's settings
<rerobins> i'm sure i'm missing a program
<favro> why not use user interface in the settings manager?
<rerobins> only changes the colors
<rerobins> doesn't change the graphics
<favro> it is the theme you choose that does that afaik
<rerobins> so yes, i select redmond, and the borders turn blue
<rerobins> then i hit Crux
<rerobins> and they turn purple
<rerobins> but nothing else changes
<favro> what do you think should change?
<rerobins> well
<rerobins> if it's like gnome
<rerobins> don't they actually change styles and such?
<rerobins> like the Beos one makes it yellow and really short title bar
<nikolam> it changes here
<rerobins> ahh
<rerobins> the famous, works in my area line
<favro> you might not have a theme that changes much
<rerobins> well, it used to do it when I was using the xfwm4 thing,
<favro> ahh you're in compiz - k - you might need to ask in #compiz about that
<rerobins> ok
<nikolam> ok, boys
<nikolam> cul8r :)
<_kinch> I've installed compiz on xubuntu 8.04
<_kinch> how can i make compiz auto start on login?
<rerobins> how is xfce starting up compiz everytime i reboot?
<rerobins> it's not in the autostart apps list
<jeezyme> hi guys, will xub run fine in a pentium3 pc with 128mb ram?
<favro> be little slow but'll run - you'll need the alternate installer with so little ram
<favro> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<xxploit> anyone here using packagekit-gnome? Seems to error for me when launching
<pedrito> Hello, I will test today the installation of Xubuntu 8.04 into a Old IBM Thinkpad600. I will let you know of the progression and problems found if any! Cheers, Pedrito
<iMax> is xubuntu 8.10 going to be released on the 29th or the 30th?
<TheSheep> !8.10
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<iMax> thx :)
<iMax> any idea if the release candidate is going to be the final or will there be an update?
<batcoder-7> anyone up ?
<pedrito> no idea!
 * mnemoc thinks everyone is sit
<batcoder-7> how can  i get gimp 2.6 ?
<iMax> probably waiting for 8.10 and installing it?
<TheSheep> batcoder-7: many ways, you can download the source and compile it, you can look for a deb, you can install it from Intrepid's repos...
<batcoder-7> i prefer to not compile it myself
<batcoder-7> hmmm
<TheSheep> batcoder-7: getdeb.net
<batcoder-7> i mean i want to be able ot update my system etc
<batcoder-7> will doing this cause any conflicts ?
<TheSheep> yu can compile it and install in your home directory, and then delete when you update to intrepid
<batcoder-7> just curious when is that going to be released ?
<TheSheep> 30th
<TheSheep> this month
<batcoder-7> so in 1 day ?
<TheSheep> depends on timezone :)
<batcoder-7> usa east coast
<Tokorona> oh, that's cool.
<Tokorona> I'll be able to run update on my laptop tommorow.
<Tokorona> .. well, Friday.
<batcoder-7> so really if i want gimp 2.6 i should just wait a day ?
<batcoder-7> will that be released with it ?
<batcoder-7> i am using i htink 8.10 now
<TheSheep> 8.10 has gimp 2.6.3
<batcoder-7> oh?
<TheSheep> 2.6.1
<TheSheep> sorry
<batcoder-7> how do i find what version i am running ?
<perforate> lost minimze,maximize and close on all/any windows...how do I getthem back?
<batcoder-7> i think i am running 8.10
<pedrito> installing into IBM thinkpad600 error message: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 189790...
<TheSheep> batcoder-7: apt-cache policy gimp
<TheSheep> pedrito: physically damaged disk
<pedrito> installing into IBM thinkpad600 error message: SQUASHFS error
<pedrito> the hard disk?
<TheSheep> pedrito: check your cd for defects
<pedrito> ok
<pedrito> thanks
<batcoder-7> i had the same error
<TheSheep> pedrito: no idea what sr0 is
<batcoder-7> i used a different cd drive and it worked
<batcoder-7> prolly a messed up cd and the other one read it better
<pedrito> I will try a new CD.
<batcoder-7> TheSheep:  Installed: 2.4.5-1ubuntu2
<batcoder-7>   Candidate: 2.4.5-1ubuntu2
<TheSheep> burn it with the slowest speed possible
<batcoder-7> i used 16x
<TheSheep> batcoder-7: then it's not 8.10, probably 8.04
<pedrito> I will try that solution... I have burn it at 8x... probably too fast for the CD-RW I am using currently
<perforate> there is probably a simple fix to this
<batcoder-7> TheSheep: so in a day or so i can upgrade to 8.10 and yea it will have it ?
<perforate> but I can't find it
<TheSheep> batcoder-7: yes
<batcoder-7> ok
<batcoder-7> i will just wait then
<batcoder-7> just curious how do i upgrade ?
<batcoder-7> in a day or so i am new to xubuntu
<perforate> alright gotta go, bbl
<panmeng> anybody in china
<TheSheep> !zh | panmeng
<ubottu> panmeng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<panmeng> thank you
<daethshadow> panmeng:HI
<panmeng> hi
<batcoder-7> does xubuntu come with alot of Gnome libs as well ?
<batcoder-7> will the new open office make it for the release tomorrow ?
<web_knows> hi :)
<TheSheep> batcoder-7: it's in the repo
<MrNaz> if you've disabled hal polling on a device with hal-disable-polling how do you reenable it ?
<notgood> hello, what is the best browser for an old pc ( something light and fast)
<TheSheep> lynx
<MrNaz> notgood depends how light you need.... epiphany is good
<notgood> rofl TheSheep , ok not so..
<MrNaz> if you need lighter, then fluxbuntu might be the os for you... it comes with super lightweight apps
<notgood> MrNaz, actually I have to experience on epiphany nor skipstone. ( something between these two?)
<TheSheep> epiphany with webkit might be good too
<notgood> ok people thanks a lot.
<xxploit> midori is probably better than epiphany-webkit
<xxploit> epiphany-webkit cant even open new windows in tabs
<SkullJky> How do I disable the touchpad on my eeepc so that I can type without having to worry about bumping it? (preferably a keyboard action to switch it on and off)
<TheSheep> SkullJky: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/09/20/disable-touchpad-temporarily-when-typing/
<mnemoc> and I can't get mine working since I updated :\
<SkullJky> thx
<masque7> \join #ubuntu
<vinnl> :P
<masque7> heh
<dissociative> does xubuntu comes with software for using video capture devices?
<TheSheep> no
<vinnl> Not by default I believe
<TheSheep> you need to install it yourself
<TheSheep> form the repositories
<dissociative> I need to test an analog pci capture card because it makes the kernel to crash with a another distro
<dissociative> that is already installed in the hdd
<dissociative> I'm now in livecd mode with xubuntu
<vinnl> You can install stuff while in LiveCD mode
<vinnl> It just won't be preserved
<vinnl> (After shutdown)
<iMax> hmm, where can I enable the restricted drivers?
<iMax> I had an icon before the last update, but after the reboot not anymore
<vinnl> iMax, applications->system->hardware drivers
<TheSheep> iMax: system->hardware drivers
<vinnl> Or Restricted Drivers manager, depending on your Xubuntu version
<iMax> the hardware drivers just tells me that there are no restricted drivers in use
<iMax> and I do not seem to have a restricted drivers manager
<vinnl> But if any are available you can enable them there
<vinnl> Restricted Drivers Manager = Hardware Drivers
<TheSheep> iMax: maybe they were inmplemented in the new kernel
<vinnl> It was renamed
<iMax> vinnl: no, but I think there should be, because I had that icon in the panel
<iMax> TheSheep: but shouldn't I see them anywhere?
<TheSheep> iMax: them?
<iMax> or the driver, sorry :)
<TheSheep> iMax: which driver?
<iMax> nvidia, iirc ... just installed it on some older server I have here
<iMax> I'll probably just use synaptic and see where I end up :)
<dissociative> do I have to unmount manually paritions in xubuntu? If I try to unmount them from the partition manager they seem to be remounted instead
<vinnl> dissociative, you can disable automounting
<vinnl> ...using the "Removable Drives and Media" settings
<[1]masque7> uh my partitioner is stuck at 46%
<vinnl> For how long now/
<vinnl> *?
<masque7> 5+ mins
<masque7> might reboot and try again
<vinnl> Oh, that should work out I guess
<vinnl> Is your internet connection working?
<bytor4232> Well, I solved my avant window navigator problem in Xubuntu.  Well,not really solved...
<masque7> vinnl, my internet connection?
<bytor4232> I'm using Cairo, however I had to download the one from the website, the one in the repos isn't built right.
<vinnl> masque7, yeah, I believe some people had troubles when installing with a failing internet connection configured (troubles in the sense that it paused for a while at a certain percentage)
<vinnl> That's all I know about it though
<TheSheep> the installer is a bit opaque
<masque7> vinnl: bit of a stretch over to the router
<masque7> plus i don't have it in a case yet :P
<vinnl> :P
<vinnl> Is it still not continuing
<vinnl> *?
<masque7> should be fine installing without an internet connection now
<masque7> eh i rebooted
<vinnl> Ah :P
<masque7> if it gets stuck on 46% again i'll either use the alt.cd or hook it into the router haha
<wormsxulla> hi. someone mentionned an alternative to network-manager the other day, something like "wsip" or something, but i can't find it in synaptic nor remember the correct name
<vinnl> wicd?
<wormsxulla> ah, that is it, thank you
<vinnl> np :)
<wormsxulla> not in synaptic though :-(
<vinnl> wormsxulla, see http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<vinnl> It has instructionsfor Ubuntu (which also apply to Xubuntu)
<dissociative> the capture cards seem to work without problems
<vinnl> \o/
<wormsxulla> vinnl: thanks again
<vinnl> wormsxulla, sure thing :)
<[1]masque7> i don't think my little 1ghz duron can handle the livecd lol
<dissociative> is there a way to see if dri is working without glxinfo?
<dissociative> oops looks like I got a kernel crash too
<dissociative> anyone knows how can I limit the display refresh rate for all video modes without having to restart the X server, because I use 60Hz and when I run a game in fullscreen under wine the refresh rate changes to 85Hz and it gives me a different display geometry
<TheSheep> dissociative: xrand maybe...
<dissociative> looks like xrandr cannot force a specific refresh rate
<nonie> hello guys
<knome> how can i mount an iso, if while mounting i get an error of bad option, superblock, etc...
<TheSheep> knome: then it's not an iso
<knome> TheSheep, but it is. i've ripped it with brasero from a cd
<TheSheep> knome: what command did you use exactly?
<knome> TheSheep, mounting? mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mount/point
<knome> TheSheep, this is an audio cd with some kind of copy protection.
<knome> TheSheep, and a data track
<knome> ehh....
<knome> this explains a lot
<knome> the iso file is 0 bits
<knome> wtf?
<TheSheep> knome: audio cds don't have a filesystem on them
<TheSheep> knome: you can't mount them
<knome> a-ha... even if they had a data track?
<TheSheep> no idea
<pedrito> Xubuntu can be successfully installed in a IBM Thinkpad 600! The only hardware not recognized in the sound card, what is not a big deal.
<pedrito> Thanks for the help provided.
<aLeSD____> hi all
<aLeSD____> I installed the 8.10 on an eeepc 701
<aLeSD____> but ... there are windows that simply are larger than the screen
<aLeSD____> and I can't resize them smaller
<aLeSD____> is there a way to resize them ?
<knome> aLeSD____, you can move them with alt+drag. you can also restrict the amount of underscores in your nick with /nick
<aLeSD____> lol
<aLeSD_> ok
<aLeSD_> well ... knome do u know if ubuntu (with gnome ) resizes them automatically ?
<aLeSD_> I'm scared ... for the performace ...
<knome> i don't think it does.
<aLeSD_> ..mmm..
<aLeSD_> ok ... just another question
<aLeSD_> I'd like xubuntu
<aLeSD_> but minimaler than it ... I mean no thunderbird, no abiword
<aLeSD_> is it possible ?
<knome> aLeSD_, you can use the minimal cd.
<aLeSD_> knome: is there for the rc ?
<knome> ?
<knome> the 8.10 is released tomorrow. you can wait the new minimal.
<aLeSD_> lol ... you right
<aLeSD_> knome thanks and bye
<knome> yw.
<ramses-sv> hey guys, Is there a planet for Xubuntu? something like ubuntuweblogs.org?
<knome> ramses-sv, i don't think there is.
<knome> ramses-sv, the xubuntu developers/committers don't write a lot of blogs currently/yet
<ramses-sv> :D thanks knome
<vinnl> knome, I'm subscribed to quite a few Xubuntu-related blogs :)
<vinnl> Though most are not that active...
<knome> vinnl, we might set up a list.
<vinnl> knome, I've made a Yahoo! Pipe :)\
<knome> vinnl, i've also been thinking that i might set up my own, or write about xubuntu as part of my blog
<vinnl> knome, what's your blog>
<vinnl> *?
<knome> vinnl, http://knome.fi/ and partly http://alshain.fi/blogi but they're (still) both in finnish.
<knome> vinnl, after i have time to update them once again, i'll also write in english.
<vinnl> knome, if you create a separate feed for that, please ping me :)
<knome> i can create, once i've done updating
<ILoveYouMan> hi guys
<knome> hello.
<vinnl> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<ILoveYouMan> :D
<ILoveYouMan> umm, I have a question about xubuntu....
<vinnl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ILoveYouMan> now, i haven't actually installed it yet, but I am planning to this weekend
<vinnl> :)
<ILoveYouMan> so, I was reading about adding commands and stuff on bootup
<ILoveYouMan> I was wondering how you get to access the screen that will allow you to do this on bootup?  I can't see it mentioned anywhere on the help site......
<ILoveYouMan> perhaps i've missed something really obvious though...
<vinnl> ILoveYouMan, what do you want to do that for?
<vinnl> Are they the commands for the LiveCD or for an installed system?
<ILoveYouMan> on the installed system
<ILoveYouMan> for example.....it says that on some power pc's that you may need to add a boot argument to get the graphics to be displayed properly
<vinnl> It depends on whether you have more OS's installed
<yotux> how can I change the resolution of the login screen?
<ILoveYouMan> i'm going to be installing on a G4 iBook, so would I be correct in saying that dapper drake is the latest version that supports iBooks?
<vinnl> yotux, it should have the same resolution as when you are logged in?
<vinnl> yotux, coincidentally, you don't happen to just see the top left-hand corner?
<vinnl> ILoveYouMan, IIRC all do, but the latest unofficially
<yotux> I have a buggy acer monitor native is 1440 x 900 the lcd is only taking 1280 x 800
<ILoveYouMan> oh
<yotux> I set the desktop to 1280 x 800  no the login screen sit sits at what I assume 1440 x 900
<yotux> do I have to play with the xorg.conf file?
<yotux> vinnl I don't see the buttons on the bottom of the screen
<ILoveYouMan> vinn1 - I don't suppose that it would do any harm to see if I could get dapper drake up and running first then, if I wanted to, I could installed hardy heron after that?
<vinnl> yotux, and only part of the login box?
<vinnl> ILoveYouMan, sure, you can overwrite or upgrade immediately
<yotux> no I see most of the login box
<ILoveYouMan> cool
<ILoveYouMan> I think that I'll do that then and see how I go
<vinnl> yotux, I'm not sure, but you might be experiencing a bug I experienced before as well
<cephi> does anyone know how i can get the taskbar to disappear completely when it autohides (rather than the default, where it still shows a millimeter or two)?
<vinnl> ILoveYouMan, good luck :)
<ILoveYouMan> sorry, one more thing - do you know if dapper drake will automatically detect all my hardware for me?
<vinnl> ILoveYouMan, one can only hope, but you could see if the LiveCD runs well :)
<yotux> vinnl - my acer AL1916W has allot of issues when search in google
<vinnl> yotux, which version of Xubuntu are you using?
<yotux> 8.10
<ILoveYouMan> i guess
<ILoveYouMan> thanks
<vinnl> np
<vinnl> yotux, oh, then I thought it'd had to be solved
<vinnl> yotux, unfortunately display is not my thing...
<yotux> it ok thankz
<vinnl> !resolution | yotux
<ubottu> yotux: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ILoveYouMan> vinn1 - have you ever used fluxbuntu?
<vinnl> ILoveYouMan, not really, I have installed fluxbox once but not used it extensively
<bytor4232> Well, I'm giving up on the dock.  Cairo is nice and all, but now it isn't foccusing windows.  Its switching, just not foccusing.
<ILoveYouMan> ah right
<ILoveYouMan> do you know of any other good distros of ubuntu that would work on my iBook G4 at all?
<cephi> that millimeter of dirty grey at the bottom of my beautiful black screen, it's slowly killing me
<ILoveYouMan> something that doesn't require lots of RAM
<bytor4232> ILoveYouMan, did you try Xubuntu?
<ILoveYouMan> yeah, i was looking at that one too
<vinnl> ILoveYouMan, if one does I suppose all Ubuntu derivatives do
<ILoveYouMan> well, i haven't got round to installing it yet, bytor
<vinnl> bytor4232, you don't want to try alternatives to Cairo?
<cephi> i can't take it anymore i'm throwing this machine out the window
<ILoveYouMan> but i am reading up on them at the moment
<bytor4232> I love xubuntu.  I run it on everything from my 800 mhz media center pc, to my dual core 3.0ghz
<vinnl> My PC juts got upgraded but I'm sticking with Xubuntu :)
<ILoveYouMan> basically I'm looking for something easy to install and will allow me to get online with my iBook G4
<ILoveYouMan> do you think xubuntu is the best for that?
<bytor4232> vinnl, I like avant window navigator a lot, but it doesn't work right under xubuntu.  It moves windows to the current desktop rather than switching to said desk.
<bytor4232> Cairo works pretty well, but its got way too many config options, and for some odd reason is switching desktops, but not foccusing windows.
<bytor4232> Avant works great under compiz, but I don wanna run compiz.
<vinnl> bytor4232, well, there are more alternatives...
<vinnl> bytor4232, and Xfce has its own compositor as well that can make AWN run :)
<bytor4232> yes, but awn doesn't work right under xfce 4.2
<vinnl> :(
<bytor4232> er
<bytor4232> xfce 4.4.  Right.
<huyhoa> Hello, I installed wifi driver by ndiswrapper, it said driver is installed, but my wireless still doesn't work after rebooting. My wireless card is AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter, and I'm using 8.04
<vinnl> Have you configured it?
<huyhoa> No, my Ubuntu regconizes it  but it is unclaimed when I lshw.
<huyhoa> Here's my result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64224/
<MoonlitFate> I was wondering if anyone could help with partitioning a hard drive to dual-boot Windows XP and Xubuntu.   I would only have to install Xubuntu, and I would have to manually partition out my hard-drive...and I'm just confused abotu it.
<Guma> Will 8.10 support ati drivers out of the box ot will you have to install them manually
<Angel_Inside> hey!
<Angel_Inside> I'm thinking of installing Xubuntu Hardy on a PIII 800Mhz 128Mb RAM
<Angel_Inside> is it enough hard?
<Angel_Inside> hardware*
<bytor4232> Angel_Inside, It is for xubuntu, but you may have to use the alternative installer.
<bytor4232> Angel_Inside, I would still surf around for some more ram.  You could pick some up fairly cheap to get you to 512
<Angel_Inside> bytor4232: Yes, of course, I'm waiting for a 256Mb RAM I bought thruogh ebay
<Angel_Inside> bytor4232: When it arrives, I'll test if the three slots of my mother are working and if yes I'll but another 526Mb module
<bytor4232> cool.
<Angel_Inside> bytor4232: but now I have some spare time and I'd like to knowif it was possible
<bytor4232> you should be able to install xubuntu no problem, but like I said, you may have to use the alt installer.
<Angel_Inside> bytor4232: and after that
<Angel_Inside> will it run properly?
<Angel_Inside> at least for  a week or so
<bytor4232> sure
<Angel_Inside> (I hope my new memory arrives earlier...
<bytor4232> it may be a little slow, but yea it will run properly.
<Angel_Inside> good
<Angel_Inside> now I'm working under Zenwalk in that comp
<Angel_Inside> but I'd like to try Xubuntu
<Angel_Inside> thank you so much!
<Angel_Inside> byebye!
<bytor4232> laters
<bytor4232> come back any time
<Angel_Inside> thx
<Angel_Inside> byebye!
<vmlemon_> Hi knome
<knome> hello vmlemon_ o/
<Guest49472> hi how do i kill an app using the command line
<knome> kill [pid]
<FauLi> hi, is already announced when 8.10 stable will be released? thx :)
<knome> FauLi, tomorrow
<pleia2> FauLi: tomorrow
<FauLi> :O thanks, great
<giacomo> ciao
<giacomo> hellooo
<knome> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<giacomo> could you please take a look to my bootchart report? My boot is horribly long and the cause is readahead, but I don't know what to do or where I should search for the solution http://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hardy200810292ut1.png
<DaveDixonII> When is it gonna be released? Im so waiting forever for this one. :)
<TheSheep> DaveDixonII: tomorrow
<DaveDixonII> That really makes no sence. It said 'one' yesterday.
<TheSheep> it still does
<TheSheep> wrong timezone?
<DaveDixonII> the counter usually changes around this time
<DaveDixonII> Ubuntu changed to 1 around 8pm last night
<TheSheep> well, the release is shcedulet at 3th
<TheSheep> 30th
<knome> DaveDixonII, the actual release is kind of subject to many things
<knome> DaveDixonII, and possible varies between the distributions
<ghetek> hey guys, im on 8.04 how do i upgrade to 8.10?
<DaveDixonII> Thats what i was just asking (sorta)
<ghetek> yeah i really want nagios3 but ints only in intrepid repos
<mnemoc> ghetek: sudo update-manager -d
<ghetek> what if im remote and i can only access command line?
<DaveDixonII> TheSheep: if it is to be released tomarrow then the counter is wrong.
<knome> DaveDixonII, how so?
<mnemoc> do-release-upgrade -d ?
<DaveDixonII> If it says 'one' still and it changed to 'one' yesterday around this time, you should either go by hour (which honestly sucks) or by just day
<ghetek> yay its working!
<ghetek> does do-release-upgrade automatically change all my sources.list entries?
<mnemoc> I hope so :p
<ghetek> lol
<ghetek> 25% getting nervous, going out for a smoke.
<utomega> hey
<vinnl> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<utomega> :), 8.10 will be out soon eh, could anyone tell me that command again, which I should type when 8.10 is released.
<perforate> in desperate need of help, much frustrated
<utomega> :o
<perforate> lost maimize,minimize and exit icons on all windows
<perforate> not sure how I did it
<perforate> new to linux
<perforate> any takres
<perforate> takers
<utomega> I can't help, sry
<perforate> how do I find out what my decorator is?
<vinnl> utomega, you can just open Applications->System->Update Manager
<vinnl> utomega, it will tell you that a new release is available and ask you if you want to upgrade
<utomega> ty
<floating> http://yabblog.com/2008/10/29/faces-behind-linux/
<yotux> anyone have any idea howto change resolution in GDM?
<ghetek> you should mozy on over to #ubuntu
<yotux> don't we use gdm as our login manager
<vinnl> Yep, we do
<yotux> I am running xubuntu but my login res is not correct out of sync
<ghetek> oh! thought you were asking a "gubuntu" question]
<yotux> its ok
<yotux> I was going to edit xorg but that file is not used with xorg 7.4
<mnemoc> yotux: xrandr's recommended resolution
<cephi> does anyone know how i can get the taskbar to disappear completely when it autohides, instead of showing a sliver still?
<yotux> mnemoc:  I don;t understand
<yotux> will try googling
<DaveDixonII> Is there any major problems with the current release candidate?
<ghetek> guys, i like to use xubuntu as a basic os for my servers because i still like the option to vnc in wvery now and then. if i do a ctrl + alt + f1 when i leave the server itself am i saving any resources?
<vinnl> DaveDixonII, hopefully not, it's scheduled to be released tomorrow ;-)
<DaveDixonII> And i really cannot wait
<ghetek> DaveDixonII: i just took the intrepid upgrade plunge less than an hour ago and its still installing, so far nothing look wrong.
<vinnl> DaveDixonII, it's a good idea to download now, because tomorrow there's likely a rush for it
<vinnl> cephi, have you googled?
<ghetek> DaveDixonII: do-release-upgrade -d
<DaveDixonII> i need to do a complete reinstall
<DaveDixonII> i do that everytime. :)
<ghetek> mmm
<cephi> vinnl, i have, and have learned a great deal that way about taskbar issues that are unfortunately unrelated
<ghetek> i understand. on my windows computer if i get a big error i format it. if i dont i will always feel that my os is somehow flawed because i had to fix it at some point
<vinnl> cephi, too bad :(
<vinnl> cephi, you could ask at the Xfce mailinglist
<ghetek> guys, if i run a "command > dump.txt" what happens if that command needs a prompt?
<cephi> i suppose so
<vinnl> ghetek, try it out :P
 * [SoundMan] bye bye
<batcoder-7> so the new xubuntu comes out tomorrow right ?
<DCPom> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Introduction and new features: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu - Discuss and party in #ubuntu-release-party (type also « /topic »)
<DCPom> looks like it
<vinnl> Yep, it does
<batcoder-7> will open office 3 be included?
<cody-somerville> no
<vinnl> ...but you can install it
<nunu> Hi, a friend of mine has an old pc with xp installed. I want to install xubuntu on his system but I really don't know if he has got enaugh ram =) the requirements say that there have to be 192mb to install, if I would have less would it still work ?
<nunu> already found the alternate cd =)
<nunu> gn8
<batcoder-7> vinnl: how ?
<vinnl> batcoder-7, just Google for installing openoffice 3 in ubuntu :)
<Pedrito> What is for you the easiest environment to learn and practice C programming?
<batcoder-7> will installing openoffice 3 manually mess with my package manager
<batcoder-7> future updates?
<batcoder-7> next 8.10 update etc ?
#xubuntu 2008-10-30
<batcoder-7> they make this Xfce so much better
<knome> batcoder-7, shouldn't have any effect.
<batcoder-7> ah ok
<batcoder-7> do i need java installed or does it include it itself ?
<knome> uhh.. don't know
<batcoder-7> whats the best linux best ftp client ?
<Bumphead> personally, i use filezilla. even though it's made for windows
<batcoder-7> is it made in c++ or javascript ?
<Bumphead> c, i'd imagine
<Bumphead> c++
<Bumphead> but it's cross-platform. windows, linux, mac os x, etc
<frenzy42> i'm having a problem enabling wi-fi on a compaq presario v4000
<frenzy42> can someone help?
<Bumphead> enabling it, or connecting to an access point?
<frenzy42> enabling it
<frenzy42> when i do iwconfig it says the radio is off
<batcoder-7> anyone here use ftp clients ?
<knome> fireftp
<knome> it's a plugin for firefox
<batcoder-7> how is that any different then filezilla ?
<knome> i don't know filezilla.
<batcoder-7> i need an edit feature that will allow me to open up an editor and then save in the editor and automatically upload
<knome> then you might want to look at ftpfs
<batcoder-7> http://filezilla-project.org/
<batcoder-7> by far the most popular ftp using the mozilla framework
<knome> yes, i know that, but haven't used
<powertool08> I don't have a panel, clicking on panel manager opens nothing, I have xfce-panel installed. Does anyone know why its not running?
<knome> powertool08, alt+f2 > xfce4-panel
<powertool08> knome: alt-f2 doesn't open a run dialog, but I ran it from the terminal and it shows up, thanks, any ideas on the alt+f2 issue?
<knome> powertool08, have you customized the kb settings?
<powertool08> knome: no
<knome> powertool08, can you try to run xfrun4 in terminal?
<powertool08> knome: that works
<knome> powertool08, ok, then go to settings manager > keyboard and tab shortcuts
<knome> in the shortcut list, is alt+f2 linked to xfrun4?
<powertool08> knome: I don't have a keyboard and tab shortcut, only desktop, panel (doesn't open another screen), preferred aps, sessions/startup, splash scree, window manager, window manager tweaks, and workspaces/margins
<BBWonder> Hello room
<knome> powertool08, oh, which version are you running?
<knome> hello BBWonder
<BBWonder> hey :)
<powertool08> knome: 4 something xfce-about isn't found
<knome> powertool08, of xubuntu?
<knome> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<BBWonder> Hey I am having trouble getting xfce to start (I am probably visitor nr. 1.000.000) - actually my xubuntu 8.10 boots in CLI only. Now, I am reading all about nvidia and ati drivers trouble, but I've got a via chipset on my notebook. Anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<BBWonder> I am pretty n00b on hardware and drivers so bear with me
<powertool08> knome: oh ubuntu version... I'm using arch
<knome> powertool08, then you should ask #arch or sth. the conf tool and confs are different, afaik
<knome> BBWonder, which via chipset?
<powertool08> knome: ok, thanks
<BBWonder> VIA KM400
<BBWonder> I have an acer aspire 1350 (from 2003 I believe)
<BBWonder> oh wait that's the motherboard I think *blush*
<BBWonder> do you know whether I use nvidia or ati drivers at all?
<BBWonder> 'cause I don't have a clue :P
<knome> sounds weird that you can't get to graphical mode at all
<knome> the gc seems to be ati mobility radeon 9200
<knome> BBWonder, did you install with the normal cd?
<BBWonder> here's the thing- I had Ubuntu 8.04 running like a charm. It was an upgrade from 7.x - Then I wanted a clean install, I reformatted my hd partition and tried to install Ubuntu 8.04 from an *official disk,* which always failed when trying to get into the GUI part of install. Same now with Xubuntu 8.10 RC, which I ended up installing using the alternate install disk.
<knome> ok, so what does 'startx' say when running from the cli?
<BBWonder> the screen starts to flash
<BBWonder> and it ends with ... what was it... an error message about not being able to recognise screens?
<BBWonder> after which it falls back to CLI
<BBWonder> now I got Ubuntu 8.04 running so my notebook *can* handle the gui
<knome> why didn't you just upgrade? ;)
<BBWonder> yeah....
<knome> anyway, i think i'm out of ideas
<knome> haven't really had to fiddle with gc drivers
<BBWonder> the crazy thought of installing (X)ubuntu 7.x and upgrading from there crossed my mind
<BBWonder> but there has to be some crazy install parameter or workaround
<knome> possibly yes.
<BBWonder> anyway thanks for helping me and other people out in your spare time :p
<knome> yeah... it's only 3am
<BBWonder> 2am here
<knome> if you hang out, i think somebody will be able to help
<knome> you could also ask #ubuntu, because this is not xubuntu-specific
<knome> usually there is more people
<BBWonder> oh, and another little nag, why isn't "vga=771" somehow integrated into the install of alternate xubuntu 8.10 rc? I thought to be rid of this since ubuntu 5.1 :P
<knome> uh, way too hard question for me :)
<BBWonder> :D
<BBWonder> ok going to nag about my driver trouble in #ubuntu
<knome> hehe
<BBWonder> I'm sticking around to see what other people are complaining about :P
<knome> i will sleep now so i could get some work done tomorrow. good night everybody
<BBWonder> night knome
<BBWonder> woehoo
<BBWonder> released now!
<BBWonder> it says on the site
<BBWonder> http://xubuntu.org/
<BBWonder> :)
<BBWonder> ok gonna restart and try to upgrade :p
<knome> hmm...
<knome> it's not released yet, tbh
<BBWonder> oh
<knome> that is just automatic script
<BBWonder> oh that's bad!
<BBWonder> :))
<knome> sure ;)
<knome> now ->
<BBWonder> bye
<Bumphead> will i be able to use the update manager tomorrow to upgrade to 8.10, or will i need to install from an iso?
<Odd-rationale> Bumphead: yes, you can ues the update manager to upgrade...
<lexvegas> does anyone know if 8.10 supports broadcom wireless cards?
<newnick> hi
<gaurdro> hellos
<newnick> OK, so this is the first time i've gotten this IRC thing to work, so sweet for me
<gaurdro> it failed in the past?
<newnick> well i Just didn't know what the hell i was doing, hurray for the noob!
<cody-somerville> :)
<gaurdro> well it's working now,  welcome to the wonderful world of irc.  just don't feed the trolls they tend to bite.
<newnick> so i really don't know what is the appioate way to go about doing this, but i've been trying in the forum for weeks to get support on one particualr issue with no real luck. when I go APPLICATIONS/QUIT/SHUTDOWN my system goes to a flash screen with the mouse logo and a bar menu, but it never finishes shutting down and I end up always having to  do a hard shut down
<charlie-tca> newnick: logo and menu? or just a bar
<Techlari> ﻿Hello, I'm kinda new to ubuntu, on live cd now, tried to install on hard drives but I get Err5, I checked if the cd was error free and it was, tried on both harddrives, it stops loading at 24%.
<raevol> does anyone have a .desktop file frmo /usr/share/applications for sfce-settings?
<raevol> from* xfce-settings* woop
<raevol> i manually installed xfce and didn't get one, could someone donate theirs to me?
<raevol> nvm got it
<TaffinFoxcroft> anyone got some beginners advice for setting up xubuntu 8.04 and windows xp in dual boot (on seperate HDDs)?
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> today it's 8.10 day but I still can't see it available in update manager (gui version)
<MaxFrames> is it true that I can install it with "sudo update-manager -d" ?
<MaxFrames> or will this install a release candidate?
<xxploit> probably will install the rc
<MaxFrames> ok, better to wait then
 * MaxFrames is impatient :P
<batcoder-7> when is the new xubuntu coming out ? today right ?
<TheSheep> yes
<batcoder-7> is it out yet TheSheep?
<TheSheep> no
<vinnl> In a few hours :)
<batcoder-7> ah
<batcoder-7> how will i update?
<TheSheep> there will probably be some delay compared to ubuntu too
<TheSheep> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<batcoder-7> will i need to burn it to a cd ?
<batcoder-7> or can i just change my sources.list i forget ehat ubuntu calls it and upgrade that way ?
<vinnl> batcoder-7, you can just follow the instructions above
<batcoder-7> yes i just read that
<vinnl> Oh, there's no information on 8.10 yet :(
<vinnl> Ehm, just see xubuntu.org/get#upgrade
<MaxFrames> er... "sudo update-manager -d" ? :)
<batcoder-7> i see
<vinnl> MaxFrames, no, not when it's released
<MaxFrames> no?
<vinnl> You can just use Applications->System->Update Manager
<vinnl> The "-d" says to upgrade to a development release
<MaxFrames> I thought it meant "distro" :)
<MaxFrames> OK, got it
<vinnl> The Update Manager will notify you when a new release is available
<vinnl> ;-)
<MaxFrames> so far, I only had trouble upgrading from dapper drake, subsequent upgrades went flawlessly with update manager
<batcoder-7> i see
<batcoder-7> cool stuff
<batcoder-7> i really do like xubuntu
<batcoder-7> i never liked gnome or kde
<MaxFrames> i like gnome but must use xfce due to poor system resources :D
<iMax> hmm, anyone tried using nvidia driver 71.x or 96.x on 2.6.27?
<iMax> both install fail, either by using the supplied kernel modules (fails in dhe DKMS compile step), nor the nvidia supplied drivers from the web site work
<Tesssa> i liove in UK can anyone tell me when version 8.10 can be downloaded
<Tesssa> or live even
<cody-somerville> Tesssa, #ubuntu-release-party :)
<Tesssa> thank you
<Tesssa> thinking about trying xubuntu 8.10 would like some information if possible how it performs
<Tesssa>  that is when i can download 8.10
<returnCode> :)
<cody-somerville> :)
* cody-somerville changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 8.04 Released: http://xubuntu.org/news/hardy/release | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Get Support: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Need help and no one around? Get in on the mailing list action at http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Waiting for the release? Visit #ubuntu-relea
* cody-somerville changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Get Support: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Need help and no one around? Get in on the mailing list action at http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Waiting for the release? Visit #ubuntu-release-party
<batcoder-7> is it released yet ?
<cody-somerville> Not yet! :)
<returnCode> Is released yet? ... this is the question of the day :-)
<cody-somerville> :)
<returnCode> see ﻿#ubuntu-release-party
<returnCode> !
<ernesto> hello, may i ask will xubuntu go out today
<ernesto> or maybe in afew more days?
<ernesto> thx
<Owe1> is ll available for download yet? i cant find it.
<TheSheep> not yet
<TheSheep> it will be released today
<ernesto> kk, thx for info :P
<Owe1> ok
<Cheard> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/intrepid/release/desktop/xubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Cheard> good morning!
<charlie-tca> Good morning ChanServ
<charlie-tca> Good morning Cheard
<Cheard> haha
<charlie-tca> Itś not out yet.
<Cheard> well, i'm downloading it
<Cheard> anyone try the apt-p2p that upgrades packages in the repos. with bittorrent ?
<matt427> when the new xubuntu out
<Cheard> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/intrepid/release/desktop/xubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Cheard> right now
<ciapsadm> Hi
<ciapsadm> How can I find out the name of the database
<matt427> cheers is that offical release
<TheSheep> ciapsadm: the database?
<ciapsadm> Yes
<Cheard> matt427, indeed
<TheSheep> ciapsadm: which database?
<Cheard> http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<matt427> cheers
<ciapsadm> Myqsl
<Odd-rationale> cody-somerville: Hurray! Congrats on another successful release!!!
<cody-somerville> :)
<Cheard> i've been looking forward to this for quite some time. thanks to all the devs!
<charlie-tca> Great job, cody-somerville
<TheSheep> ciapsadm: I'm sure there are millions of mysql databases all with different names
<TheSheep> ciapsadm: you have to be more specific
<ciapsadm> I installed myqsl
<ciapsadm> 	
<ciapsadm> And do not know that name
<Odd-rationale> Change the topic!! :D
* cody-somerville changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 8.10 is out! Download, Share it, Seed it! | Get Support: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Need help and no one around? Get in on the mailing list action at http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users
<TheSheep> ciapsadm: I don't understand what name you mean
<TheSheep> ciapsadm: and there is no such thing as myqsl, you must mean mysql
<ciapsadm> I give erroarea this: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<ciapsadm> And I do not know what to do
<TheSheep> ciapsadm: try starting it
<TheSheep> ciapsadm: in system->services
<ciapsadm> How do I know that the user name of the database:
<ciapsadm> Access denied for user 'ciapsadm'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<cody-somerville> ciapsadm, please see #ubuntu-server for support with mysql
<Cheard> dude, there are WAY too many people in #ubuntu
<benthemeek> is there a way to do an expert installation of xubuntu that will let me choose packages?
<cody-somerville> no
<cody-somerville> well, sorta
<cody-somerville> just install the server
<cody-somerville> and then install what ever you want on to;
<cody-somerville> *top
<benthemeek> hmm
<benthemeek> does the server come with a gui?
<benthemeek> stupid qustion
<benthemeek> but a few versions ago i did feisty server with added gui and it didnt behave well
<TheSheep> no, the server doesn't have gui
<FauLi> hi, amd64 is for intel 64 bit also?
<FauLi> ty :)
<TheSheep> yes, as long as it's not Intel Itanium
<FauLi> thanks, can you also tell me what is the difference between the desktop and alternate version?
<TheSheep> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<FauLi> thank you :D
<benthemeek> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<benthemeek> that has some info about installing fromt he alternate
<FauLi> thanks :D i gonna give a try to xubuntu, but i'm prepared to fail hard :)
<bytor4232> FauLi, 8.10 just landed as well, if you wanted to give that a choke.
<FauLi> im dling atm :)
<benthemeek> 3 hrs and 34 min remaining :(
<ml> ?
<benthemeek> on my 8.10 alternate xubuntu
<benthemeek> i shoudl really use bt
<benthemeek> but im behidn too many firewalls herer at work
<ml> oh :(
<ml> using bt 30 mins or so
<worellana> benthemeek, that is why I use jigdo
<ml> burning almost done on ubuntu :)
<worellana> I like the new web Xubuntu
 * benthemeek looking up jigdo
<Groggy> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Groggy> !torrents
<ubottu> Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<tomaustin> ubottu: is there any torrents for 8.10 for ppc?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<worellana> xD
<tomaustin> :D
<ml> lol
<The-Kernel> tomaustin nope
<tomaustin> :(
<tomaustin> ok
<tomaustin> what about install older ver and upgrade?
<tomaustin> would that work
<The-Kernel> they killed that a few releases back i believe
<djohngo> Can anyone recommend a featherweight audio player?
<djohngo> I've only got 256 megs of ram on this box.  I can't be giving up 16 of them just to listen to internet radio.
<TheSheep> djohngo: audacious
<TheSheep> djohngo: you could also try to use mpd with some client for it -- then you only need the client when you change the song
<djohngo> TheSheep: Thanks.
<fschmitt> Is 8.10 released? All mirror links in the frontpage just give errors.
<benthemeek> still propigating i think
<benthemeek> i found a workign link but its takign forevere
<Mimi> Hello, I was told to ask here: I cant find any xubuntu torrents, (810) is it no longer supported by canonical?
<matt427> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/intrepid/release/desktop/xubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<djohngo> Am I right in guessing that Xubuntu doesn't use pulseaudio?
<vinnl> djohngo, yep
<nikolam> Also xubuntu does not turn on compiz by default :)
<vinnl> It doesn't even install it
<nikolam> a that is even mor enice :)
<djohngo> You said it!
<djohngo> Alsa is confusing enough.
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> i don't understand: is xubuntu 8.10 out or no?
<TheSheep> it is
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: so ALL the servers are down?
<TheSheep> tee hee
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: actually i was thinking if to upgrade 8.04.1 right now or wait for the version that'll have BIG changes, like xfce 4.6?
<TheSheep> use torrent
<TheSheep> I don't know, this version has some changes too
<TheSheep> mostly in xorg
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: can't find torrent for XUBUNTU 8.10
<TheSheep> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/intrepid/release/desktop/xubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<TheSheep> hmm... doesn't work :/
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: try http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: the torrent you gave me is downloading
<Siegfried> is the update manager supposed to tell me to upgrade?
<dcolish> upgrade-manager
<nikolam> dcolish, Where is upgrade-manager?
<dcolish> try which upgrade-manager
<dcolish> just run it in terminal
<nikolam> dcolish, sudo: upgrade-manager: command not found
<charlie-tca> do not need sudo, in terminal type
<charlie-tca> update-manager -d
<Siegfried> update-manager -d should be in the topic :P
<nikolam> well update-manager does not gives option to upgrade yet. Maybe with -d, right.
<Siegfried> yep with -d it works, great
<nikolam> BUT if people upgrade to 8.10 ther dvd drives won`t be able to open, then
<TheSheep> nikolam: ?
<TheSheep> nikolam: my dvd drive opens just fine
<nikolam> so it is solved?
<TheSheep> nikolam: what is solved?
<nikolam> just a sec
<nikolam> TheSheep, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/283316
<nikolam> ohh, fix is released
<dcolish> sorry i had upgrade-manager confused. confirmed that i ran update-manager -d
<nikolam> dcolish, thank you for an update ;)
<dcolish> nikolam: looks like its been correctly anyway earlier
<nikolam> i found an command "do-release-upgrade" that maybe does just that ;)
<dcolish> it looks like that calls UpdateManager and apt python classes
<dcolish> you'll still need to pass it -d
<nikolam> it seems that it is not goot thing to do -d at the moment.
<dcolish> according to who?
<dcolish> or what?
<dcolish> on do-release-upgrade, -d pulls in the development code
<nikolam> Maybe 8.10 is not in regular update manager for a good reason
<nikolam> server congestion.. few packages needing to be fixed, i don`t know
<dcolish> yeah that -d does the same thing in both do-release-upgrade and update-manger
<dcolish> its going to pull in the latest devel-release
<johanzebin> hi all, the download links on xubuntu.org are all down?
<johanzebin> i mean wts?!
<nikolam> that is interesting for someone who wants to go from Interpid to Jaunty
<nikolam> johanzebin, use torrent
<dcolish> possibly, I'd be cautious about what the diffs on packages are
<nikolam> johanzebin, http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/intrepid/release/desktop/
<dcolish> if there has not be proper testing on the devel tree, then you could end up in dpkg hell
<johanzebin> nikolam, ah thx
<johanzebin> seems i ignored the clearly visible note ;) sry
<nikolam> ;)
<dcolish> nikolam: have you fully upgraded?
<nikolam> no. I plan to do that on VM this evening and to install of 8.10 on other partition after restart.
<nikolam> dcolish, i zou want to test something, i could go to 8.10
<dcolish> playing it safe, good call. I've had issues before, but I work with someone who was able to upgrade without issue if that means anything
<dcolish> I'm thinking of wingin' it later on todya
<Nece228> congrats on xubuntu 8.10
<Nece228> gdm looks awesome and modern
<Odd-rationale> Nece228: are you on it?
<Nece228> no, just seen screenshots
<Odd-rationale> oh ok... i'm trying to get the iso... the torrent is slow... not a lot of seeders...
<Nece228> everyone downloads now
<Nece228> so servers aer busy
<Nece228> :]
<Nece228> my internet is very slow
<charlie-tca> dcolish, nikolam : why not take a look at the upgrade procedures and do the upgrade that way?
<charlie-tca> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Nece228> i would love if xubuntu would have shipit
<Nece228> by the way does xubuntu 8.10 ships with xfce 4.4.3?
<Odd-rationale> it is the latest stable version...
<dcolish> charlie-tca: thats probably going to work fine and accomplish the same thing. I prefer cli tools
<nikolam> Nece228, you can stay with 8.04 ;) Also you can look for your nearest Loco for someone to give you a copy
<Nece228> i dont have xubuntu 8.04
<Nece228> i have gutsy
<Nece228> but i have idea
<Nece228> my friend has got fast internet
<Nece228> so i download xubuntu via it
<vinnl> Nece228, still Xfce 4.4.2.1
<Nece228> man xfce 4.4.3 was released yesterday
<Nece228> developers forgot to see xfce updates
<vinnl> No, it just can't be tested that way
<vinnl> One day isn't enough to make sure it works fine
<nikolam> Nece228, You would need Both 8.04.1 AND 8.10 disks to upgrade from Gutsy
<Nece228> well now im using ubuntu hardy
<Nece228> since i bought new computer i dont need xubuntu
<Nece228> but still gnome needs optimisations
<Nece228> so i think maybe i should switch to xfce
<Nece228> for very good performance
<dcolish> why wouldn't you need xubuntu?
<nikolam> Nece228, I switched from Xubuntu 32-bit so Xubuntu 64-bit after hardware upgrade
<nikolam> And I am one Very happy puppy. Everything is faster and lighter with Xubuntu
<dcolish> nikolam: any particular reason for going with 64 bit?
<nikolam> You cen use 8Gigs of ram. Instantly ;)
<nikolam> dcolish, And 64-bit is a bit faster
<nikolam> and 64-bit is the future, etc
<dcolish> and 64 bit barely works with flash
<nikolam> Nope. 64-bit works Fine with flash
<dcolish> I only haev 2gb of ram anyway
<dcolish> if you use nsplugin
<nikolam> I am using 64-bit since 6.10.
<nikolam> i also have 2 gigs
<dcolish> i
<nikolam> But I am ready for next weeks +4Gigs ;)
<dcolish> nice!
<nikolam> Firefox 3 works just fine with flash
<nikolam> And thats because i choosed 64-bit ;)
<dcolish> well i'm pretty sure its running as a 32 bit application in a 64bit env, adobe has not released 64 that i know of
<nikolam> Also, Xfce is damn fine
<nikolam> dcolish, Yes, and that is ok, i like it better that way
<nikolam> If some flash bug stops browser in 2-bit it stops it all
<nikolam> On 64-bit i just kill npviewer.bin and continue to work ;)
<nikolam> without clowsing browser
<vinnl> Hmm, I guess some Diggers could help spreading the word here as well, sorry if you consider this spam: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Xubuntu_8_10_released
<dcolish> vinnl: sorry not a digger
<vinnl> :)
<nikolam> is digg private owned company or the comunity_
<vinnl> Private, I guess
<dcolish> nikolam: http://www.jamesward.com/wordpress/2008/05/16/where-is-64-bit-linux-support-for-flash-player/
<dcolish> there is an update too, sounds like they're close to releasing a flash 64bit
<nikolam> Many closed souce thing are going 32-bit only..
<dcolish> off the top of my head, i can't think of anything besides flash that was closed that i cared about
<nikolam> but never mind, 64-bit is safe bet now.
<nikolam> skype, but it works. Second life, but it works
<nikolam> i run both happily on 64bit
<dcolish> yeah, i dont run either of those... flash was my bit 64bit dissapointment. I've had it running in 64 bit before, but it was not as good as native 32bit
<nikolam> dcolish, flash is closed-source anyway
<nikolam> so i don`t care about it so much anyway
<nikolam> i even use noscript extension
<nikolam> coz flash pages tend to misuse cpu time
<nikolam> on any platform
<dcolish> ha you can say that again
<dcolish> my cpu doubles when i run any flash vid or music
<nikolam> with noscript, I only see those commercials that are pictur-only or animated gifs. Not a flash.
<Nece228> dcolish: ise opera
<Nece228> dcolish: use opera
<nikolam> so flash is just stupid.
<nikolam> Opera is closed source.
<dcolish> Nece228: firebug is in firefox
<Nece228> dcolish: in opera there isnt that problem
<Nece228> dcolish: ive tried myself
<nikolam> Firefox is ok. I use Seamonkey, personally
<Nece228> but its free
<Nece228> and its available in reposities
<nikolam> Seamonkey have integrate mail client from which Thunderbird is derived
<dcolish> i use mutt
<nikolam> Nece228, And is unsupported
<nikolam> Seamonkey has smaller tabs so i can open 5-6 windows with up to 20+ tabs in them
<nikolam> +mail +editor +..
<dcolish> what do you all use for network conn management?
<dcolish> i like wicd
<nikolam> What is wicd?
<dcolish> a replacement for network manager
<dcolish> i prefer to have as little gnome code as possible on my desktop
<dcolish> thats why i use xubuntu
<FauLi> hi, does anyone know something about installing a wlan in a dell notebook?
<FauLi> i tried just adding a wireless network, but it didnt work at all :D
<nikolam> FauLi, try to figure out what wlan card is there in that computer. try to use lspci
<nikolam> the you can search for soultion/driver
<FauLi> as far as i know, its a dell 1505 draft-n card
<FauLi> i read something about ndiswrapper, but it looks very complicated to me
<oncl0ud9> hey guys I updated xubuntu to 8.10
<oncl0ud9> but I lost my network manager applett
<oncl0ud9> :(
<zoredache> I haven't switch myself... have you tried running nm-applet to see if it starts?
<oncl0ud9> errors out
<vidd> the hardy update manager isnt telling me the upgrade is available
<charlie-tca> It won´t according to the release notes. since Hardy is LTS, they didn´t put it in.
<vidd> ah...ic
<vidd> so gksu update-manage -d?
<charlie-tca> It even took about two days deciding how to word the sentence. No need for dksu
<charlie-tca> gksu
<vidd> ok...ty
<DaveDixonII> Anyone have a direct link to the iso?
<vidd> DaveDixonII, what do you mean?
<DaveDixonII> A direct link...... to download.... the iso... for xUbuntu
<bobbo> http://bobbo.me.uk/mirror/ubuntu/xubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<zoredache> you will probably have better luck if you download via bittorrent
<bobbo> http://bobbo.me.uk/mirror/ubuntu/xubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<vidd> wow...massive lag-time
<vidd> DaveDixonII, you want the mini-iso?
<vidd> one disk to install all varients
<DaveDixonII> Bobbo. Thank you very much for the link. Fast download. :)
<bobbo> DaveDixonII: no problem :)
<Zerothis> can a dd made image be used, somehow, in virtualbox?
<favro> Zerothis: there is #vbox - they'll know
<aLeSD_> hi all
<aLeSD_> in what an LVM partition could help me ?
<favro> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<znh> Hello
<znh> is there a brightness applet for xfce?
<knome> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<aduran> Hi, I am new to linux, I recently started my computer from a usb drive
<aduran> at some point I turned the machine off and now many files are locked
<aduran> how can I unlock them?
<aduran> thanks for any suggestions
<znh> did you try to unmount manually, like from a Livecd? Or check it with fsck.ext3
<zoredache> files where?  What filesystem are the files on?
<aduran> its a usb drive
<aduran> I wanted to install wine in order to install ie (I am a firefox user, only I need to access some activex pages)
<jals> hmm
<jals> i just went to upgrade to 8.10 and it told me there was no driver for my graphics card??
<znh> is there a brightness applet for xfce?
<znh> like the one in Gnome?
<zoredache> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<aduran> also, does anybody know how to recover a damaged boot sector in windows from linux?
<jals> is this info accurate, or will it be ok once i install?
<TRD> hello everyone
<TRD> i will download xubuntu 8.10 ibex
<TRD> this version support via/s3g graphics cards ?
<favro> jals: was it the livecd that gave you that warning?
<jals> no
<jals> i tried to upgrade using update manager
<jals> the driver works fine currently in 8.04
<TRD> in 8.04 the driver not work
<favro> does xorg.conf have more in it then configured device?
<favro> jals: ^
<jals> sorry?
<TRD> i have a screen 1224*800 the xubuntu support this
<TRD> when i use vias3g
<favro> the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf is where the vid card is set up - is it basic or is there a driver listed?
<favro> jals: ^
<jals> oh there's a driver
<favro> jals: I would make a backup of that file in case 8.10 has issues
<jals> i think i'll just stick with 8.04
<jals> i can't imagine intrepid will fix any of my issues
<favro> I would for a while
<favro> issues?
<jals> suspend has never worked for me
<jals> or hibernate
<favro> all I know about that is the swap partition should be larger than your ram size
<Odd-rationale> some of 8.10's software choices surprised me..
<Odd-rationale> like i wasn't expectin to see gpicview from lxde...
<Odd-rationale> (especially in place of ristretto... :P0
<Odd-rationale> but i like gpicview better than ristretto anyways..
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: gpicview is much older than lxde
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: try mirage one day
<Odd-rationale> true...
<Odd-rationale> yeah, i've tried mirage...
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: comix is my favorite, but it's python so slow and ram-hungry
<Odd-rationale> pretty much similar to gpicview, mirage is
<TheSheep> but less windowsy
<TheSheep> interface-wise
<Odd-rationale> i chose to go with gpicview because straight gtk seemed faster than pygtk...
<TheSheep> wasn't mirage written in C?
<Odd-rationale> also listen instead of rhythmbox was a surprise...
<Odd-rationale> i'm quite sure mirage is python...
<TheSheep> I didn't like rhythmbox, and listen is usable
<Odd-rationale> yeah, it seemed like a good choice...
<Odd-rationale> i haven't played with it much...
<Odd-rationale> i'm a console junkie... ncmpc
<TheSheep> used quod libet before, but it's pretty complicated
<TheSheep> I've given up on mpd when I couldn't make it work on my single-channel sound card in new computer
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: what's sad is that inkscape is still not included by default
<TheSheep> it's a great piece of software
<Odd-rationale> was it ever included by default?
<TheSheep> no idea
<Odd-rationale> it is not even in ubuntu by default...
<TheSheep> yeah, it's sad
<TheSheep> it can edit pdfs now, you know
<TheSheep> and open .cdr files
<Odd-rationale> wow. i didn't know inkscape could open pdf's
<TheSheep> they added it like half a year ago
<Odd-rationale> also the new xubuntu includes xchat, but ubuntu does not...
<TheSheep> I have no opinions on gui irc clients, they are abominations anyways ;)
<knome> +1
<TheSheep> gftp would be nice
<Odd-rationale> i would have been happier if they didn't include xchat...
<Odd-rationale> as i would remove it anyways...
<knome> ftpfs > gftp
<knome> ssh > ftp
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: if it makes it easier for people to get here and get help, then why not?
<knome> write a piece of software with only one text box (nick) and one dialog which after inputting nick connects to #xubuntu on freenode
<knome> and why not a few other channels
<Odd-rationale> TheSheep: well, xubuntu ALSO was pidgin... i know it is an awful irc client, but anyone can just apt-get xchat...
<TheSheep> it still has pidgin?
<Odd-rationale> having both seemed a little redundant, at least for defaults..
<Odd-rationale> TheSheep: yeah...
<TheSheep> I can't remember, it's the first thing I remove :)
<Odd-rationale> TheSheep: even ubuntu is keeping pidgin over empathy...
<TheSheep> and a resource hog
<TheSheep> isn't empathy still in early beta?
<Odd-rationale> no. it is in gnome 2.24 final
<TheSheep> I remember a lot of breakage last time I tried it
<TheSheep> a year ago or so
<Odd-rationale> that's all the new apps i remember...
<Odd-rationale> but the new theme is a great improvement!
<TheSheep> vlc has a new gui
<Odd-rationale> Artwork, that is
<Odd-rationale> yeah, vlc is now qt...
<knome> d'oh
<Odd-rationale> that kind of sucked...
<Odd-rationale> so i switched to mplayer...
<TheSheep> I eagerly wait for that gtk2 qt theme
<TheSheep> qt4 is said to finally be capable of simulating at least most of gtk2
<Odd-rationale> there was one small issue with gdm though, at least on the livecd...
<Odd-rationale> and that was that by default gdm uses the clearlooks theme... which is not on xubunut... so it fellback to the uge raleigh gtk theme...
<Odd-rationale> it is easy to fix though... just a small glitch..
<TheSheep> good first impression consists of 700 irrelevant details
<Odd-rationale> appearntly the artwork team leader is Jmakz ... i hardy see him online...
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: he's not the artwork team leader, he's the artwork team ;)
<Odd-rationale> :p
<knome> WUT?
<TheSheep> knome: calm down, notice the sarcasm mark
<knome> :P
<TheSheep> knome: did you talk with him?
<knome> changed a few words, yes
#xubuntu 2008-10-31
<BBWonder> ugh
<BBWonder> guys, I installed Xubuntu 8.10 but X still will not load (like with the RC)
<BBWonder> my screen just flashes three times and than it falls back to the command line interface
<BBWonder> is this a common problem with the official 8.10?
<Odd-rationale> BBWonder: not really... tried bootting to recovery mode and select fix x?
<BBWonder> will that help? I mean, it's a clean install, can anything be broken already?
<BBWonder> Odd-rationale: thanks for replying btw
<Odd-rationale> BBWonder: probably just your xorg.conf...
<Odd-rationale> BBWonder: the fix x options should set you up to use the vesa drivers...
<Odd-rationale> then you can trouble shoot after you can at lest log into X :P
<BBWonder> that's true
<Odd-rationale> BBWonder: you know how to get to recoverymode?
<BBWonder> My chipset uses ATI drivers btw
<BBWonder> yes I do, thanks
<Odd-rationale> my ati works flawlessly, i can even do desktop effects without installing proprietary drivers...
<BBWonder> I'll do that and if it doesn't work I'll be back to whine about it :p
<Odd-rationale> k :P
<BBWonder> :P
<BBWonder> whine whine whine :))
<BBWonder> so I did: fix x, which was an automated process and helped precisely nothing.
<BBWonder> I got the following errors, maybe they ring a bell:
<BBWonder> *when giving command: startx* --  Chrome(0): no valid modes found
<BBWonder> screens found, but none have usable configurations
<BBWonder> furthermore, it returned
<BBWonder> xinit: error in lockign authority
<BBWonder> file (Xauthority)
<BBWonder> I was logged in as SU, by the way
<BBWonder> all this really stumps me
<BBWonder> Odd-rationale: bump :p
<Odd-rationale> BBWonder: try removing the ~/.Xauthority in your users home directory...
<Odd-rationale> BBWonder: also, can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Odd-rationale> ?
<BBWonder> I don't know how to pastebin :D
<BBWonder> Odd-rationale: when I remove xauthority, won't that harm the operating system somehow?
<Odd-rationale> BBWonder: not the one in your $HOME dir...
<Odd-rationale> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BBWonder> how do I do this from CLI?
<BBWonder> I have to reboot into xubuntu
<Odd-rationale> BBWonder: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Odd-rationale> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<BBWonder> thanks will do
<aro> worst
<aro> fucking
<aro> day
<aro> of
<aro> my
<BBWonder> Odd-rationale: still there?
<BBWonder> http://pastebin.com/f500bd8f4
<BBWonder> my xorg.conf
<BBWonder> sorry it took a little long :S
<ball> Oh no.  I see torrent files for xubuntu-8.04.1-* but none for 8.10
<BBWonder> ball: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/hardy/release/desktop/
<BBWonder> oh wait shit.. :D
<BBWonder> haha
<BBWonder> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/intrepid/release/desktop/
<ball> Found it, thanks!
<BBWonder> np
<ball> Sadly it means tearing the hard disk out of this machine, but oh well...
<ball> Ah, there we go
<ball> rtorrent's doing its thing now.
<BBWonder> I dl-ed that same torrent, it was mighty fast
<ball> let's see, where did I put xcalc
<ball> there we go: downloading at 221 kbit/sec, uploading at 33 kbit/sec
<ball> (doing my bit)
<ball> Hang on, that can't be right
<Odd-rationale> BBWonder: sorry. just got back from dinner...
<Odd-rationale> BBWonder: try editing your xorg.conf file to look like this: http://pastebin.com/m5d5f07b
<Odd-rationale> basically adding the Driver          "vesa" line
<ball> uploading at 295 kbits/sec
<BBWonder> thanks Odd-rationale - damn long time since I vim-ed...
<ball> downloading at 41 k/sec
<ball> :-)
<Odd-rationale> BBWonder: :P also try nano if you prefer..
<Odd-rationale> i like vim myself... but nano is simpler...
<BBWonder> never nano'd... does it explain how to save, etc?
<j1mc> vim ftw :)
<j1mc> nano is simpler, though, and i do use it, too.
<Odd-rationale> BBWonder: ^x ^y
<BBWonder> thanks, looks like vim :D
<Odd-rationale> BBWonder: but you know vim, i'd say to just stick to it... :P
<BBWonder> ok adding the line, what do you think the chances are of this solving my problem? :D
<Odd-rationale> pretty good... :D
<Odd-rationale> BBWonder: you don't need to reboot...
<Odd-rationale> just from the commnad line try "sudo /etc/ini.d/gdm start"
<BBWonder> init.d right?
<Odd-rationale> init.d
<Odd-rationale> yes
<Odd-rationale> sorry... :(
<BBWonder> np you've been a big help so far
<BBWonder> bbiab
<Odd-rationale> BBWonder: no luck?
<BBWonder> Odd-rationale: I'm back
<BBWonder> I edited the file and did what you said
<BBWonder> this time the error said: failed to load "vesa" -- no drivers available
<BBWonder> which is new and exciting
<BBWonder> :S
<Odd-rationale> BBWonder: did you install xubuntu 8.10?
<BBWonder> yes
<BBWonder> clean install by means of the alternate install cd
<BBWonder> how can there be no vesa drivers I wonder?
<Odd-rationale> try "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-vesa"
<Odd-rationale> are you on livecd right now?
<BBWonder> no
<BBWonder> I'm in windows
<Odd-rationale> oh
<BBWonder> last time I tried, the live-cd didn't work either
<BBWonder> the same thing: it drops into CLI
<BBWonder> anyway, anyway bbiab
<Odd-rationale> BBWonder:  well try the apt-get comnad then
<BBWonder> oh
<Odd-rationale> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Odd-rationale> i gtg in a bit... :(
<BBWonder> No problem
<BBWonder> you've been a big help so far
<BBWonder> gonna reboot again
<BBWonder> bbiab
<rerobins> anyone else have the problem where the last row of pixels is shifted over to the left?
<BBWonder> Odd-rationale: not sure if you still have time
<BBWonder> it said the vesa package was already installed
<BBWonder>  /etc/init.d/gdm start did nothing, neither did startx
<BBWonder> the screen just flashes two or three times and that's it
<BBWonder> aww looks like he's gone
<BBWonder> damn
<ball> yay!  I made an ext2 filesystem on a USB flash thing
<ball> Ah crap, need to tweak the file permissions
<SmoothPorcupine> So... Suppose I don't like purple.
<SmoothPorcupine> How do I change GUI the colors?
<SmoothPorcupine> Globally, as oppsed to just for a custom theme.
<SmoothPorcupine> the GUI*
<ball> There's a theme thing in the menu I think
<ball> brb
<rerobins> where does xfce keep the session information at?
<SmoothPorcupine> I believe it to be at ~/.cache/sessions
<rerobins> thanks
<ball> pwd
<ball> sorry :-)
<ball> I'm used to focus-follows-mouse
<SmoothPorcupine> More specifically, the Window Manager XPM files can use colors like "active_text_color".
<SmoothPorcupine> I have reason to believe it gets these colors from some kind of GTK source.
<SmoothPorcupine> Pretty much this question... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=898092
<favro> SmoothPorcupine: the way I overide the theme settings is by putting this line - include "/home/$USER/.gtkrc.mine" in ~/.gtkrc-2.0 and in ~/.gtkrc.mine setting the value I want to change
<SmoothPorcupine> What value do I want to change?
<favro> e.g. style "panel" = "default" { bg[NORMAL] = "#22478e" }
<favro> I don't know - what part don't you like?
<rerobins> where does xubuntu keep it's system menu include at?
<rerobins> err menu.xml
<SmoothPorcupine> favro, how about something easy like title bar text color?
<favro> SmoothPorcupine: open a theme from /usr/share/themes and read what your present theme is using to call that - I'm not on an xfce box atm
<favro> SmoothPorcupine: style "clearlooks-frame-title" = "clearlooks-default"
<favro> {
<favro>   fg[NORMAL] = "#2a2a2a"
<favro> } - is from one I have here
<favro> fg means foreground or text
<SmoothPorcupine> My current theme has no gtkrc file.
<SmoothPorcupine> Making it somewhat hard to understand where the colors are coming from.
<SmoothPorcupine> Er, maybe my question is how to set my GTK theme.
<gaurdro> any word on how slow the servers are for an upgrade?
<gaurdro> SmoothPorcupine:  applications->settings->settings manager->user interface
<SmoothPorcupine> Aren't you supposed to give me a command line?
<SmoothPorcupine> Instead of a path I may not be able to follow?
<gaurdro> that's where you go to set the colors graphicallly, i don't know the specifics of how one goes about it from a CLI but i'd imagine if that's what you're looking for google is your friend
<Bumphead> i love 8.10
<gaurdro> working on upgrading my lappy now.
<favro> SmoothPorcupine: it was the way you asked the question - top left of the desktop has a menu labelled applications
<SmoothPorcupine> Ah, I remember that now.
<favro> :)
<SmoothPorcupine> Turns out it was Crux.
<Bumphead> how do i change the number of available workspaces to pager?
<favro> that's in the settings manager Bumphead
<favro> right click the pager prob works as well
<SmoothPorcupine> Any way to avoid cramming gtk_color_scheme into one line?
<favro> SmoothPorcupine: err, what do you mean by that - or what are you trying to do?
<SmoothPorcupine> In the gtkrc file is this: gtk_color_scheme = "reallyreallyreallylonglistofcolors"
<favro> do they have a comment (#) in front of each line? - never seen that in a gtkrc before
<Guma> What ware the possible C++ GUI debuggers/IDE that come with 8.10?
<MHz128> hello world!
<Odd-rationale> hi, MHz128
<MHz128> I am looking for something similar to Launchy, Katapult, or Gnome-Do for the Xfce desktop. Does one exist? or can Launchy be run under xfce?
<SmoothPorcupine> Can I change the GTK engine without changing the CTK theme?
<SmoothPorcupine> GTK*
<Odd-rationale> MHz128: really launchy and gnome-do can run in xfce... even katapult for that matter.  :P
<Odd-rationale> i liked gnome-do, never tried launchy...
<MHz128> Odd-rationale, oh ok. Launchy needs a QT core lib... will that affect anything?
<Odd-rationale> nah, it won't really effect anything...
<Odd-rationale> MHz128: if you want a lightweight alternative, look up dmenu
<MHz128> Odd-rationale, awesome thanks!
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> what does it mean when i try to apt-get upgrade, and it tells me some packages are kept back? why are they kept back and not upgraded?!
<gaurdro> you haven't run apt-get update.  you have version mismatches between the repository and your system.
<Ben_Cs> gaurdro: i did run update first
<gaurdro> are you using any 3rd party repo's?
<Ben_Cs> getdeb's repo
<gaurdro> that's prolly what is causing it.
<Ben_Cs> maybe what's kept back are totally new versions and not upgrades and that's why i must install them manuallly?
<gaurdro> it's a version mismatch somewhere along the line.  a package you're trying to upgrade is upgradeable but it can't find the correct version of a library or another package that can't be upgraded.  also manually installed versions are set to manual in the local package database , which i believe makes them not upgrade normally.
<gaurdro> I dunno about that.  i'm just a user not a developer or anything
<Ben_Cs> gaurdro: when i try to upgrade one of the packages through synaptic i get the message that i have unresolved dependencies. strange.
<gaurdro> yea,  the package was prolly compiled against a different version of a library that is not available in a repo
<Ben_Cs> gaurdro: you mean because getdeb's version is too new for xubuntu's repo's libs?
<Ben_Cs> it's weird. don't remember this conflict before.
<gaurdro> yea,  so instead of installing a new package that prolly won't work because it can't use the libraries it has it just doesn't install it.
<Ben_Cs> ok, makes sence.
<Ben_Cs> thanks!
 * Tokorona should probably update to intrepid.
<Tokorona> I'm just waiting for the 3rd party repo from array to be updated.
<MaxFrames> hello. I am running Xubuntu 8.04 and the Update Manager is not showing 8.10 in the available updates list; yet it's available since yesterday. How do I install it?
<deoks> MaxFrames: Try open Software sources, click "Update" and change "Show new distribution releases" to "Normal releases"
<MaxFrames> ok, I got it, the problem is that "LTS releases only" is selected. Thanks :)
<MaxFrames> you nailed it. downloading right now :)
<deoks> MaxFrames: Yay :)
<MaxFrames> yesterday I tried the ubuntu 8.10 live CD on my home desktop PC, and a couple of application crashed when exiting, let's hope it was due to a bad CD
<iMax> does anyone know if geforce2 support is going to be added later to 8.10 or is it just dropped?
<iMax> the upgrade tool even notified my that no driver is available, which is nice :)
<favro> polite isn't it - I don't know why they would drop that but some others have mentioned it
<favro> does your present xorg.conf have more in it then "configured devics"?
<favro> s/devics/devices
<iMax> just ServerLayout and the glx module
<iMax> I would have waited with the upgrade but my radio of my WinTV card does not seem to be working with 8.04
<iMax> so I trade radio for compiz
<favro> well a backup would be no good then...
<favro> maybe ask again in a bit when those "in the know" wake up :)
<iMax> hehe
<iMax> I tried it earlier and it seems that the nvidia drivers <100 have a problem compiling with the 2.6.27 kernel
<favro> not much the *buntus can do about that afaik
<iMax> I am afraid so, yes
<favro> I'm sure that'll be fixed soon if that is the case
<iMax> if this is really the problem, was just something I noticed, not sure if I was doing anything wrong
<iMax> hope so, yes :)
<iMax> but on the other hand, the geforce2 is not so state of the art anymore, so compiz effects are limited anyway :)
<iMax> or lets say "useful" effects
<favro> 'cause it isn't state of the art anymore isn't a reason to remove it - I'm sure it would just be a clitch
<favro> s/clitch/glitch
<iMax> sure
<iMax> nvidia's problem I would assume
<favro> or a bad choice in the new kernel config
<iMax> possible
<iMax> but I'll just wait for the updates to arrive :)
<favro> or for the xubuntu ops to wakeup and confirm it
<iMax> hope the didn't stay up late attending a release party :)
<iMax> they
<favro> for sure they know it will be busier here today/tonight
<knome> wot?
<knome> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<favro> knome: do you know about geforce drivers having kernel issues with ibex's kernel?
<knome> favro, sorry, nope
<favro> knome: been a couple of folks today mention it
<knome> hmhm
<knome> have they been able to fix it?
<iMax> especially the drivers for older cards seem to have problems
<JinKazama> hi all. I haven't a button to upgrade my xubuntu in update manager. how to get it ?
<iMax> the updgrade manager informed my that no driver for my card is available if I upgrade
<knome> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<knome> JinKazama, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<favro> in the update manager you need to deselect lts only
<JinKazama> yes. its OK now :) thanks knome :)
<iMax> it's kind of frustrating if the install process of the upgrade takes four times longer than the download. old hardware cannot keep up with the bandwidth nowadays it seems :)
<favro> iMax: with a separate /home partition I always install new os instaed of upgrade
<deoks> favro: why?
<iMax> favro: yeah that would probably be quicker. otoh I have to do some other work anyway ;-)
<favro> deoks: I feel it is cleaner and I have the system configs backed up on my file server
<iMax> favro: although I have to say that most of the upgrades went really well so far
<favro> and configs for apps like firefox etc are retained in my home partition so i don't have to set them up
<deoks> favro: I guess you will have to install all your software again thou.
<favro> deoks: you have to with an upgrade as well - I do   dpkg -l > dpkg.txt   to get a list
<favro> deoks: I should say the upgrade would install newer versions for you - which can take ages
<deoks> Probably there are newer version in the repository, but an automatic reinstallation of all my software?
<knome> deoks, that's the point of a new release. if you want to keep with the old software, do not upgrade
<favro> deoks: that is how the upgrade works - it's not just the system files that are upgraded - all apps that have a newer version get upgraded - try doing that in windows :)
<deoks> Of course. Just a little bit confused. :)
<favro> we've all been there deoks :)
<deoks> Im used to building world on my FreeBSD systems. It's not really the same thing I guess. But you're right about that. Ubuntu is not an OS, it's a software distribution.
<iMax> I usually do not mind getting my applications upgraded, but I usually use Linux not as my primary OS, so nothing too important would get lost
<favro> we just need the devs to stop removing the verbosity of the various configs - Generated by NetworkManager - is useless when things aren't working
<iMax> hmm, is there an easy way to share keyboard and mouse between two computer? I have two computers connected to one monitor (analog/digital) but want to avoid using two keyboards and mice
<iMax> favro: true
<iMax> is there a vnc minus video?
<favro> iMax: try googling kvm
<iMax> ok, sorry was looking for a software solution :)
<favro> for the mouse/keyboard
<favro> ssh for no X connection
<favro> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<iMax> I know ssh, but that would not make use of my monitor connection
<iMax> so X would be preferred, if there is any useful solution
<iMax> X forwarding through SSH would work as well of coufse
<iMax> course
<favro> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<favro> I use vnc
<iMax> thanks for the link, tried to get vino running yesterday but it did not work properly
<knome> iMax, you could also ssh -x if you want x forwarding, but that might be a bit heavy.
<iMax> knome: yes, I am just thinking about the different options. bandwidth should not be an issue as this is all on the same LAN
<knome> sorry, ssh -X
<favro> I vnc to my headless file server and have set the router to block the servers' access to the net except for the torrent port
<iMax> hmm, there is also an xrdp server, interesting :)
<returnCode> iMax; what is xrdp server? something like "terminal server" in windows?
<iMax> returnCode: yes
<iMax> uses the rdp protocol
<iMax> could be useful for desktop access from win machines
<iMax> but I haven't tried it yet
<returnCode> iMax: ... and the client?
<returnCode> Could I use rdp client from win?
<iMax> either use rdesktop or default win client
<iMax> yes, that is my understanding
<returnCode> mmm ... sound very good!
<iMax> rdesktop works quite well, so there is good protocol implementation anyway
<iMax> as I said, haven't tried it, so I do not know how well it works :)
<returnCode> I want  try it on my virtual desktop ...
<returnCode> iMax: Is this the link of the project: http://xrdp.sourceforge.net/?
<iMax> yes
<returnCode> Do you know if there is a repository for the project?
<returnCode> .. to include in sources.list
<iMax> I haven't checked, my upgrade is still running
<iMax> don't know of any other repos, no
<returnCode> ok .. must compile the project ...
<returnCode> It's no good for me ... I am not a guru :-(
<iMax> usually you just run configure and make, but I guess this needs some rdesktop libs
<favro> !info xrdp
<ubottu> xrdp (source: xrdp): Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0~dfsg-8 (intrepid), package size 204 kB, installed size 728 kB
<deoks> returnCode: You don't need to be a guru to compile. I can assure you the packages comes with configure scripts and makefiles.
<favro> no need to compile it is in the universe repo
<favro> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<iMax> uhh, smart bot :)
<wormsxulla> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<wormsxulla> :)
<iMax> hehe
<BBWonder> oi channel
<knome> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<favro> oi oi oi aussie aussie aussie
<BBWonder> hehe
<BBWonder> I'm Dutch, we say "hoi" - same thing
<favro> BBWonder: need to ask about sumthin'?
<BBWonder> yeah my vesa is broken despite having xserver-sorg-video-vesa installed and despite adding the line: *driver "vesa"* to my xorg.conf
<BBWonder> I asked Odd-rationale last night but things didin't improve
<BBWonder> I have xubuntu 8.10 installled on a new partition
<BBWonder> chipset needs Mobility Radeon 9000 drivers
<favro> !ati | BBWonder (best I know)
<ubottu> BBWonder (best I know): For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<favro> that chip "should" be ok if the new kernel hasn't borked it
<BBWonder> I had Ubuntu 8.04 before this and that worked fine
<BBWonder> I am looking at the guide now
<BBWonder> obuttu is the room bot?
<favro> there seems to be an issue with X, the kernel and various drivers for X from todays issues
<favro> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<favro> !messagethebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<BBWonder> k thanks
<favro> np
<BBWonder> you nudged me on my way
<knome> nudge nudge
<chewit> does any one know if Xfce 4.4.3 will be on the Ibex repos soon?
<web_knows> eae o/
<favro> web_knows: do you need a constanant?
<web_knows> favro, always helpful
<favro> hehe
<favro> I had 4 goes at spelling constanant - still not convinced I spelt it right ...
<knome> consonant
<favro> that doesn't look right either - but obviously I'm no judge
<favro> hehe
<knome> that's the correct spelling
<favro> thnx knome
<knome> np:]
<favro> web_knows: did you want to ask something after all?
<KLingeN> hi, what version is the best 8.04 or 8.10 xubuntu?
<vidd> KLingeN, "better" is in the eye of the beholder
<vidd> KLingeN, what are your needs?
<vidd> 8.10 is newer, 8.04 will be supported longer
<KLingeN> ok
<KLingeN> the computer is penrium 3 1200 ghz gfx geforce 3 ti and 256 mb ram
<vidd> 8.10 will work on that....
<vidd> i recommend the alt install
<knome> KLingeN, if you already have a working 8.04 install i suggest you to think whether you want to go adventurous or not
<vidd> but you could have a top-of-the-line machine and i'd recommend the alt install =]
<KLingeN> i have windows xp pro on my pentrium 3 now
<KLingeN> surfing, music and movies that what i wanna do
<vidd> KLingeN, are you looking to dual boot, or replace the os?
<favro> KLingeN: is it slow? xp?
<KLingeN> yeah kind of
<KLingeN> my friend use linux and he says that ubuntu 8.04 is better then the new 8.10 .
<TheSheep> apples and oranges
<vidd> 8.10 has only been "officially released" for a day....
<favro> KLingeN: best bet is to try the livecd if you have enough memory - with the older h/ware I would try the 8.04 first - your mate might lend you his
<TheSheep> depends on what you will use it for
<KLingeN> thesheep movies and music and internet
<KLingeN> and diablo 2 and wc3 :P
<vidd> KLingeN, for those uses, either version should be fine
<KLingeN> ok
<vidd> diablo2 will be hard to get working in wine
<vidd> and thats assuming your hardware can take it
<KLingeN> :(
<knome> meh, sounds like one is wanting to cook gourmet meal with a microwave oven
<KLingeN> i have crossover on cd :P
<vidd> KLingeN, you might want to consider getting more ram
<KLingeN> ok
<vidd> knome, hehe...yeah
<vidd> its difficult to make filet mignon on an easy-bake oven !
<knome> :]
<knome> or see the world in all it's glory if you're behind *windows*
<knome> ;)
<vidd> ill be back
<knome> ok, i'm front then
<favro> who's left?
<knome> or right?
<knome> or wrong?
<favro> who's on third
<knome> haha
<knome> is left hand the right hand for lefthanders?
<knome> if it is, they have two right hands, right?
<knome> so why are they called lefthanders?
<favro> if the left is right then the right is wrong - do lefties get confused?
<knome> sure
<knome> and is west really east if you travel far enough?
<knome> and when traveling towards west or east fast enough, is that travelling back and forth in time?
<MiCKi> my labtop's ram is 256mb, can i use live-cd to install xubuntu??
<knome> MiCKi, i'd suggest the alternative cd
<favro> if you're travelling west for long enough when do you end up in the east?
<favro> has it moved from needing 192mb for the livecd?
<knome> and if you travel to west will you be in west and east at the same time?
<knome> favro, don't know, but 256 is still quite little
<favro> it is - the live cd would be slow but I thought would still work...
<favro> and the live cd lets folk check vid drivers etc
<vidd> upgrade only nuked one system
<favro> one out of...?
<vidd> not bad...6 out of seven
<favro> well done :)
<vidd> seven systems
<knome> i have to go
<favro> that's good odds
<knome> see you after the weekend!
<vidd> and i think the nuked system was more hardware failure then software
<vidd> but i havent had the time to anylize it fullly yet
<favro> bye knome
<favro> 'ave a good weekend :)
<vidd> l8r Knightlust
<knome> i'll try to... going to a camp with 50 teenagers
<knome> ;)) ->
<vidd> l8r knome
<favro> bloody tab completion - I did that too
<vidd> hehe
<vidd> itchy pinky-finger
<vidd> at least none of my working servers failed upgrade
<favro> that isimportant
<vidd> yes
<favro> is important even
<Ahtenus> why cant i remove files from my usb-stick? (It says premission denied)
<favro> prob mounted read only
<Ahtenus> ok how to change that?
<JinKazama> lol !  and where im my exaile player now !! :-(
<favro> how are you mounting it now? Ahtenus
<favro> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Ahtenus> favro: just plugging it in...
<JinKazama> sorry ... :)
<favro> np
<vidd> Ahtenus, can you see the files on the usb-stick in thunar?
<Ahtenus> tunar? but i can see the files in the default file viewer
<vidd> (or what ever file manager you use)
<vidd> ok....in the file browser....right-click the item you wish to delete and choose properties
<vidd> who OWNS the file?
<vidd> your user account or root?
<vidd> (or some other user)
<Ahtenus> My user acc
<vidd> ok...and what are the file properties?
<Ahtenus> ok i think i got it thanks :)
<favro> JinKazama: how are you trying to start it?
 * favro should point out he doesn't use exaile
<JinKazama> from my task list shortcyt
<JinKazama> exaile seems to be unninstaled
<JinKazama> in Add/Remove sayis that is not installed
<JinKazama> when I try to instal again it says that there is error :
<JinKazama> Cannot install 'exaile'
<JinKazama> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'exaile' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<JinKazama> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<favro> that'll make it hard to start then - sudo apt-get install exaile maybe?
<favro> ohh
<favro> JinKazama: have you seen in synaptic what it wants to uninstall? - it will give the option to cancel
<JinKazama> in sinaptic is not installed too
<favro> JinKazama: if you select it to install you can see what it will remove - then cancel that - just to see what the conflict is
<JinKazama> ofers me to remove libgpod3-nogtk
<favro> well I have no idea what that library does - is that the only thing it wants to remove?
<JinKazama> yes
<favro> JinKazama: I would take the chance if I wanted exaile  - but that is a choice for you to make...
<favro> you could try to install that lib after if you have issues
<favro> write the name down
<JinKazama> yes :) thank you favro . I will install exaile. the next line after conflict , ofers me to install something similar : libgpod3
<favro> sounds fine :)
<JinKazama> :)
<favro> maybe an updated version
<JinKazama> nope :) error again !
<knome> -nogtk is probably cli or qt version
<favro> knome is wise :)
<favro> JinKazama: it would help to know the error...
<vidd> JinKazama, try this: remove libgpod3
<vidd> see what removing that entails (what else it marks for removal)
<JinKazama> I will try to upload skreenshot now ...
<JinKazama> just a minute ..
<vidd> JinKazama, that library (libgpod3) is for writing to an ipod
<knome> vidd is right :P
<vidd> chances are , you have several package conflicts
<favro> JinKazama: it would help to know the error...
<knome> ;)
<JinKazama> http://jinkazama.data.bg/Screenshot.png
<JinKazama> the error ...
<JinKazama> :)
<favro> JinKazama: I'm torrenting like mad atm - one min
<favro> I time out for that link...
<znh> how can I add gnome applets to Xfce panel?
<knome> znh, there's a gnome panel applets applet
<knome> znh, look at the applet list. with that you can add gnome applets
<favro> JinKazama: I can't get to http://jinkazama.data.bg/Screenshot.png
<znh> knome, cant find anything named 'gnome' in that list?
<znh> Im searching for the brightness one
<JinKazama> now I try to upload some else website
<favro> k
<knome> znh, i'm not on a xubuntu computer right now. please search the list and read the descriptions. there is an applet for using gnome applets.
<favro> I even stopped the torrents...
<knome> znh, when you install that, you can select which gnome applets to use in *its* configuration
<knome> favro, ^ you remember the applet name?
<favro> knome: never used it sorry
<knome> znh, XfApplet
<ablomen> xfce4-xfapplet-plugin
<knome> ablomen, thanks.
<ablomen> np :)
<JinKazama> here myst be no problem : http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotos9.png
<knome> JinKazama, seems like broken dependencies
<knome> !dependencies
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dependencies
<ablomen> JinKazama, did you install it from getdeb?
<JinKazama> exaile or what ?
<ablomen> or any other source for that matter
<ablomen> yeah exaile
<ablomen> *source other then the official repo's
<JinKazama> I don't remember. I have instaled exaile before upgrade xubuntu
<favro> !find libffi4
<ablomen> ok, did you try to remove it? (sudo apt-get remove exaile)
<favro> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<favro> barstard bot
<JinKazama> ablomen: in terminal says : Package exaile is not installed, so not removed
<favro> is !find broken?
<favro> libffi4 - Foreign Function Interface library runtime - but I use dapper
<ablomen> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=libffi4
<favro> JinKazama: what version are you using? - 8.04 or 8.10 or...
<ablomen> no version for .10
<favro> so no exaile
<JinKazama> today I upgare to 8.10 ... I thing :)
<favro> for link
<JinKazama> oh... ok :)
<favro> * JinKazama
<favro> JinKazama: what does exaile do that makes you want it/ - there may be an alternative
<favro> s/\//?/
<JinKazama> it was good friend ... I spend many - many hours with exaile player :) just that is
<favro> I prefer mpg123 for music
<JinKazama> ill expect now the new Listen Music Player
<vidd> favro, its amorok for gtk
<favro> ahh - lots of overhead then
<vidd> amarok
<favro> I keep spelling amarok with 2 o's as well
<vidd> its minus a bunch of amarok's baggage...but yeah..
<vidd> it will never find its way onto MY systems
<knome> amarok with xfce is way too much overhead, if no other kde apps are used
<knome> *+especially
<favro> +1 knome
<vidd> gxine is perfect....i think totem is bloat! =]
<ablomen> rhythmbox \o/
<favro> here mpg123 uses 1% cpu
<ablomen> rhythmbox 2% :P
<knome> depends on the cpu
<ablomen> yep sure
 * vidd doesnt care about CPU usage
 * vidd cares about usability
<knome> amarok 1.x series is usable ;)
<JinKazama> I have this repository on my list : ttp://ppa.launchpad.net/exaile-devel/ubuntu . if come out new version of Exaile Player may be il get it automatically ??
<ablomen> JinKazama, they might already have that package in theyr repo's
<ablomen> if they are at least a bit active
<favro> but watch out for the dependencies
<ablomen> hmm ok doesnt look like they have
<knome> ->
<ablomen> JinKazama, just download the source and hack out the bit that executes external functions ;)
<JinKazama> ok ablomen . just a minute ...
<JinKazama> :D
<ablomen> lol ;)
<ablomen> Package libffi5* intrepid << ah that explains it
<favro> !find libffi5
<ablomen> hmm but exaile in the universe repos doesnt need any libffi
<ablomen> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/exaile << not in the dependencies
<ablomen> JinKazama, try removing the ppa repo, update and install exaile
<favro> hehe - well done ablomen :)
<ablomen> lets hope it actually works :P
<PovAdct_w> hmm problem
<PovAdct_w> if I run wubi.exe from the xubuntu desktop CD, I get a wizard driving me through *Kubuntu* installation
<Eeyore-Jr> lol
<knome> PovAdct_w, well you can install with the live cd
<MaxFrames> hi. I've upgraded to 8.10 and now I get no sound from the sound card. help!
<favro> MaxFrames: in terminal what does   aplay -l   return?
<MaxFrames> "no soundcards found" :(
<MaxFrames> it worked in 8.04
<favro> heh - what about   lspci | grep audio
<MaxFrames> it says "Intel Corporation 82801AA AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)"
<favro> prob the new kernel dropping stuff - any return from   lsmod | grep snd   ?
<MaxFrames> no, if I type it I get no message
<MaxFrames> I dunno what it means anyway
<MaxFrames> ;P
<favro> go back to 8.04 'till the kernel gets sorted is my recommendation
<MaxFrames> how do I go back to 8.04?
<favro> reinstall  - but it is only my recommendation - someone else might know a solution
<MaxFrames> :((((
<MaxFrames> you mean format + reinstall?
<knome> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<MaxFrames> that's horrible
<knome> favro, not even modprobe snd?
<MaxFrames> this is the 1st time ubuntu seriously lets me down
<favro> there's been a few people mention that old h/ware drivers are removed from the kernel in intrepid
<Odd-rationale> sometimes upgrading breaks stuff...
<Odd-rationale> you should try a clean install of either Intrepid or Hardy.
<Odd-rationale> Hardy is LTS, so you can stay with it for another 3 years
<knome> but then you don't get the latest packages..
<Odd-rationale> sometimes it is the latest packages that breaks the stuff... :P
<knome> sure
<MaxFrames> there must ne a way to enable the sound card
<favro> what good is the latest mp3 player without a sound module
<knome> usually it is them
<knome> favro, a nice gui? ;)
<favro> hehe
<MaxFrames> google says ppl with this intel 82801 all have no sound ;(
<maestrolinux> hola
<maestrolinux> una pregunta
<Eeyore-Jr> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/ - xubuntu link is a dead link from here
<maestrolinux> Eeyore-Jr, xubuntu update cdrom what???
<Eeyore-Jr> iso.torrent
<Eeyore-Jr> actually the link from ubuntu download page
<maestrolinux> i download cdrom
<maestrolinux> cdrecord xbunto.iso
<MaxFrames> found this http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=8788db36a2f8c3aad2b92c90b87a9b76&t=958303&page=2
<Eeyore-Jr> it's the link on those pages
<MaxFrames> it says to modify alsa-base
<maestrolinux> upgrade version??
<Eeyore-Jr> another mirror, same result
<MaxFrames> if I try it says cannot open for writing
<MaxFrames> how do i write to alsa-base?
<favro> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Eeyore-Jr> it appears that the xubuntu link, about mid-way down doesn't work
<Eeyore-Jr> so getting to an ubuntu mirror from the ubuntu download page is not going to work.  it appears that mythbuntu is the same
<MaxFrames> so is this lack of sound problem due to the new kernel?
<vidd> can someone recommend a dialer program?
<webber> could someone please tell me how to sort out a wireless connection via an adapter connected to my usb port?
<webber> i will say again,  could someone please tell me how to sort out a wireless connection via an adapter connected to my usb port?
<webber> maybe the forums will prove more usefull.............
<MaxFrames> what were the commands to see if the sound card is recognized again?
<MaxFrames> lspci what?
<MaxFrames> please?
<MaxFrames> anybody?
<MaxFrames> :(((
<MaxFrames> can please somebody help?
<vidd> MaxFrames, the command is lspci
<MaxFrames> the other command, the one which gave "no device" as result
<MaxFrames> lspci says my audio controller is intel 82801aa
<vidd> ok....so now we know what card you are using
<vidd> and is this a laptop or desktop?
<MaxFrames> desktop, a compaq
<vidd> you have verified the speakers are plugged in corectly and powered up?
<MaxFrames> yes of course
<ablomen> MaxFrames, if you run alsamixer, what does it say in the "card:" section?
<MaxFrames> upgrade to 8.04 broke audio
<MaxFrames> to run alsamixer I just type alsamixer in command prompt?
<ablomen> yep
<MaxFrames> it gives error and doesnt'run, error is "function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory"
<MaxFrames> so I can't say what it says in "card:"
<MaxFrames> problem is that the card is not recognized
<ablomen> hmm ok thats not good
<MaxFrames> so....
<ablomen> MaxFrames, did you take a look at this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=945401&mode=linear
<ablomen> last post in particular
<MaxFrames> aplay -l says "no soundcards found" so I cannot do anything in alsa-base
<MaxFrames> those suggestions don't help because I can't do anything if aplay -l says I have no sound card
<MaxFrames> all those suggestions imply that the card is recognized and mine is not
<TheSheep> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MaxFrames> been there, done that, still no joy
<TheSheep> :(
<MaxFrames> this is not an old known problem, it's a new problem introduced with 8.10 which means with kernel 2.6.27
<MaxFrames> google => others with different distros but same kernel have the same problem
<TheSheep> well then fill a bug report
<TheSheep> did you read teh release notes? maybe it's mentioned in there
<MaxFrames> what bugs me is that there are plenty of bug reports about this bug from testers of 8.10 pre-releases
<MaxFrames> it's like nobody cared about these reports
<MaxFrames> "sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel" => "FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found."
<MaxFrames> shouldn't that module be loaded? How do I load it?
<TheSheep> MaxFrames: that was the command to load it
<MaxFrames> so what does it mean "not found"?
<TheSheep> MaxFrames: exactly what it says, there is no module by that name
<MaxFrames> could this be the problem?
<TheSheep> it's snd-hda-intel
<MaxFrames> can I install the missing module?
<TheSheep> it's there in my installation
<TheSheep> try that command again, with - instead of _
<MaxFrames> tried
<MaxFrames> same result
<MaxFrames> same error message even
<MaxFrames> "sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel" => "Module snd_hda_intel not found" (notice the "_" instead of "-" in error message)
<Odd-rationale> i have a intel 82801CA sound card. i use the snd-intel8x0 kernel moduls... and i'm on .27
<Odd-rationale> idk if that helps you any...
<Odd-rationale> also try "sudo modprobe snd<tab><tab>" to see if there are any other modules that start with snd
<MaxFrames> so I should do what? type "sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0"?
<TheSheep> MaxFrames: what does 'uname -r' say for you?
<Odd-rationale> MaxFrames: is this an upgrade or clean install?
<MaxFrames> upgrade from 8.04 (everything worked 100% in 8.04)
<aherron> y0
<aherron> anyone notice network manager disappearing after the ibex upgrade?
<Odd-rationale> The other thing i might try is a clean install of 8.10. Maybe the installer can autodetect your settigs... which might be differnet from hardy.
<MaxFrames> uname -r => 2.6.25-2-386
<MaxFrames> shouldn't it say 2.6.27??
<TheSheep> MaxFrames: did you restart after the upgrade?
<MaxFrames> yes, multiple times
<aherron> how do i launch network manager from console?
<TheSheep> aherron: it doesn't display when you're not connected to any networks
<aherron> but right now i am
<MaxFrames> when I boot, it says kernel 2.6.25!!!
<TheSheep> aherron: or when you have your network card disabled
<aherron> plus, its not seeing my wifi
<aherron> its connected via cat5 right now
<TheSheep> MaxFrames: press esc when booting and select 2.6.27 from teh list
<MaxFrames> so I am running the OLD kernel and I am getting no sound...
<aherron> but i'm not getting the network icon in the systray and i cant see "Network" in the xfce menu
<Odd-rationale> aherron: make sure you have a notification area in your panel
<Odd-rationale> aherron: then in a terminal, try "gnome-nm-applet"
<aherron> ruh roh
<aherron> not found
<MaxFrames> if I press esc i do not see kernel 2.6.27
<Odd-rationale> aherron: umm. maybe it was "nm-applet"
<aherron> hey! there we go
<aherron> thanks!
<aherron> now why didnt that start with startup? and how would i fix that?
<Odd-rationale> aherron: :P i haven't used networkmanager in a long time...
<Odd-rationale> aherron: add "nm-applet --sm-disable" to your autostarted applications?
<MaxFrames> xubuntu 8.10 is kernel 2.6.27 right???
<Odd-rationale> aherron: then you might also want to delete you ~/.cache/sessions/ dir...
<Odd-rationale> MaxFrames: it should be...
<MaxFrames> but I have 2.6.25 how come?
<Odd-rationale> MaxFrames: no idea... maybe it was a faulty upgrade?
<Odd-rationale> aherron: fyi, the --sm-disable is to prevent mutiple instanced of nm-applet
<aherron> ok
<aherron> where do i add to autostart?
<MaxFrames> I've rebooted and now I've lost synergy too :((((
<Odd-rationale> aherron: applications --> Settings --> settings manager --> autostarted applications
<Odd-rationale> aherron: don't forget to delete ~/.cache/sessions/
<aherron> i did
<aherron> hmm, i see network manager in my start up, odd that it failed
<Odd-rationale> aherron: hmm. it was already there?
<aherron> yeah
<Odd-rationale> aherron: do you save you sessions on logout?
<aherron> only if its set that by default
<aherron> i've not explicitely set anything about sessions
<Odd-rationale> aherron: try this. delete ~/.cache/sessions/ disbale saved sessions on logout. then logout. and back in... see if nm-applet starts...
<aherron> k, trying that now
<MaxFrames> 8.10 destroyed everything... I'll have to format... this is the last time I upgrade ubuntu :(
<aherron> MaxFrames: just install on top of it
<MaxFrames> how?
<Odd-rationale> MaxFrames: i almost always do clean installs...
<aherron> i've upgraded to till i get a usb disk to back up
<aherron> then i'm doing a clean of ibex
<Odd-rationale> MaxFrames: if you have enough disk space to reate a separate /home partition, clean installs is hardly a hassle...
<Odd-rationale> yes, but always do backup!
<Odd-rationale> (and test your backups...)
<MaxFrames> where is autostart list for xfce? synergyc no longer starts :(
<Odd-rationale> applications --> Settings --> settings manager --> autostarted applications
<aherron> huh, graphics got wiped out
<aherron> gotta love glx
<aherron> ugh
<aherron> man, this real-time kernel is a whole lotta trouble
<aherron> new motto
<aherron> "Once you go R-T, you can never be free!"
<aherron> got my netman in systray now
<aherron> thanks Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> aherron: np
<aherron> of course
<aherron> when i select a wifi now the whole thing crashes
<aherron> well, freezes is more appropriate
<vidd> aherron, what wifi card?
<aherron> intel i think
<aherron> centrino
<aherron> its in this T61
<aherron> works now
<aherron> i rebooted without my cat5 plugged in and it worked just fine
<aherron> i'm not about to mess with it right now
<aherron> the bar is calling and i'm hungry
<aherron> thanks again!
<MaxFrames> re... please tell me how do I run stuff (synergy client) before the login screen appears... it worked before
<MaxFrames> I forgot what file must be edited to run stuff before xfce login
<aherron> peas owt
<MaxFrames> xfce config file which controls automatically startup programs?
<Odd-rationale> MaxFrames: applications --> Settings --> settings manager --> autostarted applications
<MaxFrames> this starts synergy AFTER logging in
<MaxFrames> I need it running BEFORE logging in
<Odd-rationale> oh...
<vidd> MaxFrames, you do know it only works when X is loaded?
<MaxFrames> nope
<MaxFrames> it worked before this damned 8.10
<MaxFrames> as soon as the logon screen appeared, voila, synergyc was started
<vidd> yeah....after X was started
<MaxFrames> then I logged on, synergyc was killed, and started again as soon as the desktop appeared
<MaxFrames> now it doesnt start anymore at logon screen
<vidd> give me a sec....
<vidd> i had the same issue
<MaxFrames> I recall there were config files that I edited to accomplish this
<MaxFrames> forgot which ones
<vidd> MaxFrames, im reviewing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto
<MaxFrames> me too
<MaxFrames> doesnt mention xfce
<vidd> its the same....
<MaxFrames> this too
<MaxFrames> http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/autostart.html
<vidd> xubuntu and xubuntu both use GDM
<MaxFrames> I'm almost sure this link is what I followed to make it work
<MaxFrames> now I'm lost though
<MaxFrames> so which are those files according to you?
<vidd> MaxFrames, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto#Client%20Configuration there is a section Making it Autostart, Gnome
<vidd> MaxFrames, you need to edit /etc/gdm/Init/Default as it was likely overwritten in the update
<MaxFrames> OK
<MaxFrames> then there are two other files to be modified
<MaxFrames> one which tells the synergyc to die right after login
<MaxFrames> so to avoid double instance of synergyc
<vidd> the other 2 are probably untouched, as they are user files
<MaxFrames> the other one to launch it again
<vidd> as long as all your scripts have the "/usr/bin/killall synergyc" and the "sleep1" lines in them, there will NEVER be multiple instances
<vidd> (its the reason for thier inclusion=])
<MaxFrames> let's see... rebooting
<MaxFrames> ok
<MaxFrames> works
<vidd> =]
<vidd> simple stuff eh?
<MaxFrames> now lets go back to the sound card not working :P
<TheSheep> start with getting proper kernel to work
<vidd> MaxFrames, sorry...thats outside of my league
<MaxFrames> right. is it possible to "correct" the installation without reinstalling? I mean, upgrading just the kernel?
<TheSheep> MaxFrames: sure, just finish the upgrade
<TheSheep> MaxFrames: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MaxFrames> in my case "dist" stands for "distruction" :P
<vidd> ah....dont be afraid
<vidd> we are here to help
<MaxFrames> :)
<MaxFrames> "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" says I need 0 packages
<MaxFrames> and quits
<MaxFrames> he thinks Im OK
<TheSheep> then you must be ok
<MaxFrames> yet I have kernel 2.6.25-2-386
<TheSheep> MaxFrames: select the 2.6.27 kernel at boot
<TheSheep> MaxFrames: from the menu that appears when you press esc
<MaxFrames> it doesn't show in the list
<MaxFrames> I press esc, I get a list of kernels, and the most recent is 2.6.25-2
<vidd> MaxFrames, which kernel are you using ATM?
<MaxFrames> I have kernel 2.6.25-2-386
<TheSheep> MaxFrames: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic
<Odd-rationale> MaxFrames: what does "lsb_release -a" give you?
<MaxFrames> No LSB modules are available. Ubuntu. Ubuntu 8.10. 8.10. Intrepid
<MaxFrames> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic => generic or 386?
<Odd-rationale> generic, i believe...
<MaxFrames> are you running xubuntu 8.10?
<Odd-rationale> no..
<MaxFrames> what then?
<Odd-rationale> archlinux
<MaxFrames> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/kernel-image-2.6.25-2-386-di
<MaxFrames> I'm not sure the kernel is wrong
<kthakore2> how do I view network drives in xfce?
<kthakore2> network places
<TheSheep> kthakore2: windows network?
<TheSheep> kthakore2: you have to either install some client, like pyneighbourhood, or use a fuse filesystem for that
<kthakore2> TheSheep, yeah ! like nautilus has network places
<Odd-rationale> thunar does not (yet) support finding and browsing networks like nautilus
<kthakore2> ok
<kthakore2> also
<kthakore2> when I share a folder using samba in intrepid and I try to access it from winxp home over the network it prompts me for a username and password. What password is this nothing I tried worked?
<Odd-rationale> youwill have to mount the network drive
<Odd-rationale> manually
<Odd-rationale> MaxFrames: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic
<kthakore2> I did do that
<Odd-rationale> kthakore2: sorry, i was talking about using thunar...
<kthakore2> I go add a new network place type in my address like //192.168.1.4/Public
<kthakore2> and it asks me for a username and password
<kthakore2> wth?
<Odd-rationale> as for samba sharing with windows... i'm not too knowledgeable with that...
<Odd-rationale> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<MaxFrames> Odd-rationale: if I install it, do you think my sound problem will go away?
<Odd-rationale> MaxFrames: idk... do you have it installed already?
<MaxFrames> no
<MaxFrames> trying now
<MaxFrames> fingers crossed lets hope it does not get worse
<MaxFrames> I mean, there must be some reason why it wasnt installed automatically
<Odd-rationale> MaxFrames: i still suggest trying a clean install and see if the problem still exists... :P
<MaxFrames> rebooting...
<MaxFrames> yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MaxFrames> sound!!!!!!!!!!!
<MaxFrames> Odd-rationale you are officially a genius and my new hero
<MaxFrames> you too vidd
<Odd-rationale> well. that was odd...
<Odd-rationale> i think it must have been a faulty upgrade...
<MaxFrames> yes
<Odd-rationale> i need to boot a livecd and see what kernel they got on it...
<MaxFrames> now all seems to work... kernel is up to par, sound works, synergy works :)
<Odd-rationale> brb
<MaxFrames> thanks again folks, community rocks
<vidd> ty
<MaxFrames> cya
<Odd-rationale> yeah, this livecd i'm on now has the .27 kernel as expected... :|
<dissociative> it's a way to change or force a specific display bit depth in livecd mode?
<dissociative> is there
<vidd> dissociative, you want like 16-bit color?
<aherron> computer wont wake from sleep on a lenovo t61 with ibex
<aherron> hmm, looks like it might be related to the 177 nvidia driver
<aherron> with the quadro 140m
<aherron> heads up folks
<dissociative> oops sorry
<dissociative> did anyone answered to something more to my question aside of viddd
<vidd> dissociative, no
<dissociative> I think that I'm already using 16 bit color by default
<dissociative> I need to test 8-bit and 24-bit bpp display depth
<dissociative> for running a game under wine
<dissociative> looks like I would need to change the DefaultDepth in xorg.conf but I'm unsure about how to do it correctly while being in livecd mode
<dissociative> I'm going to try it, X restart needed
<stweston> hello. I'm trying to install a PPC version of Xubuntu, but I'm getting initramfs, which I forgot how to work with. Is anyone willing to help?
<stweston> er... I'm at least trying to find out if the disc works.
<stweston> my question still stands, if anyone wants to help.
<ball> Does your question involve trout?
<Odd-rationale> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Odd-rationale> i soppuse you read that already?
<Odd-rationale> suppose*
<stweston> no, actually. I don't think I have.
<ball> I have some PowerPC boxen
<stweston> thanks! I didn't think about that.
<Odd-rationale> stweston: i hardly know anything about ubuntu on ppc... so i can't be of much more help...
<stweston> Odd-rationale: okay... thanks, though!
<stweston> Odd-rationale: do you happen to know if there's a PPC channel?
<Odd-rationale> hmm. not that i know of...
<stweston> okay.
<ball> stweston: probably
<ball> brb
<favro> #ubuntu-ppc
<stweston> okay. thanks, favro!
<stweston> so, does anyone know anything about how to work with initramfs?
<stweston> !initramfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs
<stweston> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<stweston> !ramfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ramfs
<stweston> !ram
<ubottu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<DaveDixonII> If i made a logo from scratch that looked like the Ubuntu logo but dif colors, would that be ok to use with my project?
<zoredache> DaveDixonII: this may answer your questions http://www.ubuntulinux.org/aboutus/trademarkpolicy/
<DaveDixonII> All i see is that if i modified the original logo. i made one from scratch.
<zoredache> IANAL, but I don't believe it matters how your image was created when it comes to trademark.  It only matters that it looks like something that is already trademarked
<avihayb> hello. I'm searching for a file search GUI. is there one built into xubuntu? if not, can you recommand a package? I know strigi should do the trick, but I fear it's oriented twards gnome, and the targeted machin is kind of underpowered
<Odd-rationale> avihayb: the newest xubuntu has catfish.
<avihayb> you mean since 8.10?
<Odd-rationale> yes
<avihayb> thanks
<nikolam> avihayb, you also can use file search inside pcmanfm file manager.
<avihayb> I've never saww pcmanfm
<avihayb> !pcmanfm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmanfm
<Odd-rationale> !info pcmanfm
<ubottu> pcmanfm (source: pcmanfm): an extremely fast and lightweight file manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-3 (intrepid), package size 331 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<avihayb> thenks. I was helping a freind, but I might acctualy do that on my ole laptop
<nagelus> Hey, is there a text somewhere about the main differences between xubuntu
<nagelus> +? :)
<nagelus> or would somebody like to talk about those differences?
<favro> main diff between xubuntu and...?
<nagelus> ho
<nagelus> oh
<nagelus> just "ubuntu"
<nagelus> the main differences between xubuntu and ubuntu, that is
<favro> they use the same base - the desktop environment and some apps are the diff
<nagelus> I know ubuntu uses gnome and xubuntu uses xfce
<nagelus> but does that affect stuff besides the desktop user interface?
<nagelus> i.e. can I use all the same programs on both?
<favro> you should be able to do that yes
<favro> they both use the same repos
<favro> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<chickengeorge> *MEGA_SHOK*
<Bumphead> is there a way to get quicktime running in firefox in ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> !quicktime
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bumphead> ty
<zerothis> my cursor is trapped on my second monitor. previously it resisted going back to the 1st.
<gaurdro> any idea why xchat is highlighting just about every nick, even though i don't have any highlights set?
#xubuntu 2008-11-01
<ceafu> hi everyone I have an encrypted private directory question.  I use it in gnome and have 2 scripts mount/unmount that mount it on my desktop. in xubunutu (xfce) it shows up in my home, but not on desktop. Am I missing something or can I just use the folder in my home?
<favro> you can use the folder in home or mount it to ~/Desktop
<ceafu> When I click my mount or unmount scripts I use in Gnome, they do nothing in xfce. any ideas?  I will just use the one in home, but am curious
<stweston> hi, all. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my iMac G3 (with the correct processor type), but I can't seem to get the CD-ROM drive mounted. Is this a problem with anyone else, or is it just one with old macs?
<favro> hard to say without seeing the scripts - it "should" work the same in both
<stweston> okay.
<favro> ceafu: ^
<stweston> and... is the drive an IDE or SCSI?
<ceafu> ok cool. thanks for info.
<favro> stweston: tried asking in #ubuntu-ppc?
<stweston> no, I haven't.
<favro> they should know
<stweston> don't you mean, #ubuntu-powerpc?
<ceafu> stewston, sorry to but in, are you having an issue booting off of the cd?
<ceafu> and sorry for name typo
<stweston> somewhat. I booted fine under Server, but not previously under Xubuntu.
<favro> stweston: #ubuntu-ppc will link to there
<stweston> oh. I'm already there, then...
<stweston> favro: thanks.
<favro> np
<ceafu> i am a mac user and i had to boot with a nosplash command or something like that...
<stweston> oh!
<ceafu> on a ppc ibook
<ceafu> acpi=nosplash  i do not recall exactly
<stweston> oh. I see... well, this is Server that I"m tyring now...
<ceafu> oops. my bad. good luck anyways.
<stweston> yeah. thanks!
<stweston> it's for my brother's birthday coming next month, so...
<stweston> I know - what an odd present to give, right?
<stweston> ANYWAY...
<stweston> thanks, again!
<stweston> wait... where exactly would the CD drive be located under the filesystem on a mac? or is that the same too?
<ball> stweston: On MacOS X?
<stweston> no, under Linux.
<favro> /dev/cdrom
<favro> normally
<stweston> hm...
<stweston> it's not loading like that, though.
<favro> /dev/cdrom0 maybe
<stweston> all right. I'll try that.
<stweston> nope.
<favro>  /media/cdrom
<stweston> okay. will try.
<stweston> hm... neither /media/cdrom nor /media/cdrom0 work.
<stweston> does it have any PC card(s) that need servicing?
<ball> stweston: dmesg|grep cdrom
<stweston> ball: how would I use that, exactly?
<stweston> ball: just the same place as I would type in /dev/cdrom and such?
<ball> That depends.  Where are you typing in /dev/cdrom?
<stweston> in a window that says "[!!] Detect and Mount CD-ROM" at the top
<stweston> sorry for the vagueness...
<favro> try in a terminal  dmesg|grep cdrom
<stweston> okay.
<stweston> so, what is it I'm supposed to see?
<stweston> anything about the "kernel command line"?
<favro> lines from the dmesg showing cdrom - if there are errors or ...
<stweston> I see one line, including a directory that starts with file=/cdrom/...
<stweston> would it be that?
<stweston> and if so, what would I do with that information?
<favro> if that is the only line try browsing to that dir
<stweston> okay...
<stweston> will do
<favro> and see what's there
<stweston> I tried an ls of the directory, but no such dir.
<favro> didn't think that would show - you need some ppc specific help I'm afraid
<stweston> oh. I see.
<stweston> thanks, anyway, though!
<stweston> wait - what should I maybe ask?
<stweston> about the current situation, I mean.
<favro> I'd start of with asking for a link to install xubuntu on the g3
<stweston> all right...
<favro> read the topic in the ppc channel as well
<stweston> all right.
<stweston> found it!
<stweston> methinks.
<stweston> yup.
<stweston> but this is where I got the server install for this current CD.
<favro> so tell the ppc channel that and ask about the cd drive not showing
<stweston> okay.
<mib_aqkwf7> hola guys
<stweston> hey
<mib_aqkwf7> i have xubuntu 8.04 installed with wubi
<mib_aqkwf7> can i dist-upgrade it?
<stweston> sorry... I at least can't help you. My guess is that it would be a yes, but you should check with the experts.
<mib_aqkwf7> i mean
<mib_aqkwf7> i tried
<mib_aqkwf7> but for some reason it doesn't work
<favro> hardy is lts - you need to deselect the lts only box in the update manager
<mib_aqkwf7> http://mibbit.com/pb/kwkayb
<mib_aqkwf7> ohh ok
<mib_aqkwf7> can i do it with update manager too? lemme try :)
<aerdnah> so
<aerdnah> do i have to change repository to do the dist-upgrade?
<favro> nope
<favro> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<aerdnah> can i do it from wubi right?
<favro> I've never used wubi but can't see why not - it is still xubuntu
<aerdnah> k
<aerdnah> lets try, thanks
<favro> luck
<aerdnah> np, this is just my test laptop
<aerdnah> later
<TaffinFoxcroft> is anyone here?
<favro> nope :)
<favro> ask away TaffinFoxcroft
<TaffinFoxcroft> my xubuntu install doesn't want to recognise my 2nd internal HDD. is there any way of getting xubuntu to see it?
<favro> does it show up in   sudo fdisk -l   run in terminal?
<TaffinFoxcroft> it does, but i'm a complete linux noob
<ball> nope
<favro> we all started as noobs
<favro> TaffinFoxcroft: it will be called something like /dev/sdb1 or similar - yes?
<TaffinFoxcroft> yes, by the looks of it
<favro> can you copy the relevant line to here?
<TaffinFoxcroft> ok
<TaffinFoxcroft> /dev/sdb1 * 1 4864 39070048+ 7 HPFS/NTFS
<stweston> so, I'm trying (again) to install Server on that iMac from earlier; would anyone care to help?
<stweston> I'm taking that as a no.
<favro> in terminal do   sudo mkdir /media/stuff && sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/stuff    - you can of course use a diff name then stuff
<favro> TaffinFoxcroft: ^
<TaffinFoxcroft> i pasted it, its a line below "ok"
<favro> stweston: I ran out of ideas...
<stweston> favro: oh. right.
<favro> TaffinFoxcroft: that was a command to run in the terminal
<stweston> favro: well, could you please remind me what we had covered? It's been a bit since I last tried...
<stweston> favro: about an hour at least.
<TaffinFoxcroft> favro: oops, that slipped past...
<stweston> make that an hour & 45 mins.
<favro> stweston: you couldn't find the cdrom right - and I suggested the ppc channel - you might need to wait for them to wake up
<stweston> favro: yeah. good point... how long til that happens?
<favro> stweston: at a guess I would say 4-6 hours maybe - I would ask a question and check maybe hourly
<stweston> shoot... I'll be in bed by then.
<favro> it was just a guess
<stweston> okay... I don't suppose you know how to list things by pressing the spacebar or whatever to scroll down in the Terminal, do you?
<favro> TaffinFoxcroft: did the command run ok?
<stweston> or if anyone does.
<favro> stweston: list what sort of things?
<stweston> favro: long lists and such. like, instead of three columns, 1 or whatever... I'm trying 'ls /dev' in the installer.
<TaffinFoxcroft> favro: yes, thanks for the help.
<favro> try ls | less
<stweston> okay.
<favro> stweston: ^
<stweston> gotcha
<favro> hit enter for more
<stweston> I don't understand, exactly... sorry
<stweston> the | is the \ button, right?
<stweston> only with shift?
<favro> ls /dev | less   will fill the page and stop - you have a read - hit enter to read more
<stweston> oh
<favro> the | is shift+\ here
<stweston> yes. exactly.
<stweston> thanks!
<favro> TaffinFoxcroft: you can have that disk mounted at boot if you want with a little work
<TaffinFoxcroft> favro: really?
<stweston> so, what exactly am I supposed to type? I keep getting "less: not found"
<favro> TaffinFoxcroft: yep - it involves adding one line to the file /etc/fstab
<stweston> favro: ^
<TaffinFoxcroft> cool.
<TaffinFoxcroft> where can i get this line?
<favro> stweston: try ls /dev | more   then
<stweston> okay.
<favro> TaffinFoxcroft: we can make it now
<stweston> aha!
<stweston> thanks!
<TaffinFoxcroft> sweet.
<favro> TaffinFoxcroft: in terminal type   gksu mousepad /etc/fstab
<stweston> question... what should I look for in terms of the CD drive? what kind of devices?
<TaffinFoxcroft> yep, now what?
<favro> TaffinFoxcroft: add the line   /dev/sdb1       /media/stuff     ntfs-3g    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<favro> stweston: here it is only listed as cdrom or cdrom0
<stweston> hm....
<stweston> I'll look.
<stweston> wow. this really stinks...
<favro> stweston: you can do   ls /dev | grep cdrom   or whatever you are looking for
<stweston> all right.
<favro> grep means find lines with the following word in them
<stweston> all right
<stweston> it's recognizing the ports and peripherals and such, but no CD-R drive!
<stweston> this *really* doesn't make much sense.
<favro> stweston: the prob here is that the ppc architecture might list things diff - and I don't know if the linux commands work the same with it
<stweston> they prolly do, but not with the same devices, methinks.
<stweston> just saying.
<favro> k
<favro> stweston: do you have a /cdrom folder - ls /cdrom
<stweston> hm...
<stweston> nope
<favro> TaffinFoxcroft: then you save the file and close it
<TaffinFoxcroft> favro: one quick question: how do you delete a directory in terminal?
<favro> stweston: a /dvd folder
<stweston> lemme check.
<TaffinFoxcroft> and i saved and rebooted it, and its working fine
<stweston> no such file or directory... I guess /cdrom has one, but it just has nothing in it.
<favro> TaffinFoxcroft: sudo rm -r   if it is a system file   rm -r if it is in your home folder
<TaffinFoxcroft> ok, thanks
<favro> stweston: is there a cd in the drive?
<stweston> wait - doesn't RM do something bad?
<stweston> favro: yes.
<stweston> favro: it wouldn't boot from anything else.
<stweston> favro: well, this or OS X.
<favro> stweston: you can get a ban if you suggest sudo rm -r /
<stweston> favro: oh. I see.
<stweston> favro: what does it do, exactly?
<favro> stweston: there's a cd in the drive but the system doesn't see it right/ - that is why I was suggesting a ppc channel
<stweston> favro: aah.
<favro> stweston: it will delete the system files and render it useless
<stweston> favro: what about #ubuntu?
<stweston> favro: I see.
<favro> you could try
<favro> in #ubuntu
<stweston> all right. I will.
<favro> luck
<stweston> yup
<stweston> thanks
<favro> np :)
<ball> Is there any truth to the rumour that it's possible to turn Ubuntu into Xubuntu?
<stweston> I believe so, ball
<ball> stweston
<ball> oops
<ball> thanks.
<stweston> yup
<ball> Okay, trying that through Synaptic
<ball> It will be interesting to see what happens.
<ball> That reminds me, I need to validate my launchpad login
<ball> ...and eat more cake
<Odd-rationale> ball: install xubuntu-desktop
<Odd-rationale> and you got xubuntu! :D
<ball> Odd-rationale: that didn't take long to download at all.  I'm guessing I have to reboot now
<Odd-rationale> ball: nope. just log out... and choose xfce from the gdm sessions menu :P
<ball> Okay.  brb (hopefully)
<tdizzle86> I was wondering if anyone can help me out with some video issues I'm having?
<ball> yeah, I broke it.
<ball> Is it difficult to install (or enable) sshd?
<tdizzle86> installation is easy, configuration is another story
<ball> Perhaps I should resort to VNC then
<tdizzle86> It just depends on what you want it to do.  I just set it up so I can connect to my linux machines for command line.
<ball> That would be a start.
<Blaenk> hey guys I'm wondering what the minimum system requirements are for 8.10 xubuntu
<tdizzle86> It gets tricky when working with the public key authentication.  If you don't want to do that then installation will take less than 3 min
<Blaenk> I'm using the alternate install disk
<hunk_> alguien habla español?
<hunk_> necesito un empujon :(
<ball> tdizzle86: what's the drill?
<ball> hola hunk_
<hunk_> hola
<hunk_> que suerte
<hunk_> tengo un problemilla
<tdizzle86> Do you want to use synaptic, or want to do it from the command line
<hunk_> mira que se me han desaparecido las barras de mi xubuntu :(
<hunk_> mande un alt + F2 -> xfce4 panel y las recupero
<ball> tdizzle86: whiever is quicker
<hunk_> pero en cuanto cierro mi ses. se me desaparecen :(
<Blaenk> hunk_'s XFCE bars seem to have dissappeared (the top/bottom ones), that's his problem
<Blaenk> hunk_: que es un ses?
<ball> Is it xfce-desktop that provides those?
<hunk_> session
<hunk_> ses
<hunk_> ses = session
<ball> xfce-session?
<hunk_> mi session de usuario (reinicio)
<Blaenk> he says he does alt +f2 and does xfce4-panel and he gets them back
<hunk_> cuando reinicio se me vuelven a desaparecer, entonces tengo que volver a ejecutar "xfce4-panel" para que me aparezcan
<Blaenk> but as soon as he closes his session they disappear again
<Blaenk> anyone think they can help him? I'm just translating
<Blaenk> I'll help interpreting, I don't mind
<hunk_> :(
<fornax> Hi, does anyone know what it means when my caps lock blinks when the system is loading (or sometimes when it is already loaded)?  Whenever it blinks the system appears to be in a hard freeze.
<tdizzle86> ball type this in the command line, "sudo apt-get openssh-server"
<ball> tdizzle86: okay, I'll run to the study and try that now
<ball> anything I need to do after it's installed?
<tdizzle86> No, I don't believe so
<tdizzle86> you may want to get the client too "sudo apt-get install openssh-client
<Blaenk> can someone please tell me what the minimum system requirements for xubuntu are? I find it ironic that they aren't found anywhere yet it's considered the one for 'lower-end/older PCs'
<tdizzle86> hang on a sec, I'll see if I can find them
<Blaenk> thank you tdizzle86
<tdizzle86> Blaenk: Minimum system requirements To run the Desktop CD (LiveCD + Install CD), you need 128 MB RAM to run or 192 MB RAM to install. The Alternate Install CD only requires you to have 64 MB RAM. To install Xubuntu, you need 1.5 GB of free space on your hard disk. Once installed, Xubuntu can run with 192 MB RAM, but it is strongly recommended to have at least 256 MB RAM.
<fornax> Hmm.  That's pretty steep for the DSL of Ubuntu, isn't it?
<Blaenk> thank you tdizzle86
<tdizzle86> lol, I think I got it to run with 128MB of Ram
<Blaenk> I think the box has 256, I hope so
<fornax> I've checked the CD, and there's no errors.  On a likely related note, my Windows install has suddenly also seemed to go bonkers (BSOD: PAGE FILE IN NON PAGED AREA).  It was running fine yesterday.  Any suggestions on what I should try first, or what might be causing this?
<tdizzle86> Have you tried a memory test?
<fornax> Hmm, no.
<fornax> I just got it back from service, they said they replaced the memory.
<fornax> I just do that through the LiveCD, right?
<tdizzle86> yes it should have memtest on there
<fornax> Alright, I'll try that, thanks
<ball> tdizzle86: that enabled me to ssh in and run Xclients, so thanks.'
<tdizzle86> Your welcome
<ball> It would be nice if I could somehow bring up :0 (on the Xubuntu box) as a window (on another box), but I imagine that's non-trivial
<ball> I fell asleep
<hat0> has anyone else installed the gsynaptics touchpad control panel?  i did so, via synaptic, and there is no icon in the xfce settings manager, just the text "Synaptics settings" (which, lacking an icon, sits aligned to the top of the row, rather than the bottom)
<ball> hello hat0
<hat0> hi ball
<hat0> another question -- is there an equivalent to displayconfig-gtk in 8.10?  (if it's in a package, which package?)
 * ball grins, having just launched xfce4-panel attached to MacOS X
<ball> Can up upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10 from the command line (or from a menu)?
<ball> join #ubuntu-uk
<ball> oops, sorry
<nonie> hello guys
<nonie> i have just burned an xubuntu 8.10 copy
<nonie> how can i upgrade may existing 8.04 to 8.10 using the cd instead
<cody-somerville> nonie, it would have to be the alternative cd
<nonie> i have the alternate cd, how can i do the upgrade?
<cody-somerville> Pop the cd in
<cody-somerville> and tada!
<nonie> kewl, thanks . i did an upgrade in the office but i did it online
<nonie> its a long process, i never had rebooted the machine coz i have
<nonie> to go home that time.
<nonie> thnks for the  help.
<cody-somerville> :)
<cody-somerville> np
<zerothis> ﻿does xubuntu include an easy way to see current disk usage? (not just current free space)?
<nonie> where can I find the deb files that was downloaded during the synaptic installation?
<listdata> zerothis: you could try conky
<jepong> hi... just like to comment that i love the new xubuntu.org site
<jepong> :-)
<uvok> hello
<favro> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<uvok> Is it possible to disable the sasseion-saving completely? I don't want this dialog which asks me if I want to continue a new session or start a new one. I want a new session every time I log in (I want to start with a "blank screen") and it shuldn't save the session.
<uvok> sasseion-saving => session-saving
<TheSheep> uvok: settings->setting manager->sessions and startup
<TheSheep> uvok: there is an option to disable it
<uvok> TheSheep, Which options should I disable? The 1st and the 2nd?
<TheSheep> uvok: probably, they all have descriptions if you hold the mouse cursor over them
<uvok> TheSheep, Thanks. I tried it before, but it didn't work then. Now it worked. (Maybe because I crossed the "Sve session" button on the logout-screen....)
<uvok> ... the last time i tried
<TheSheep> possible
<TheSheep> uvok: if you have any trouble with saved sessions, just delete the ~/.cache/sessions direcotory
<TheSheep> directory
<TheSheep> that will give you a fresh start with them
<uvok> thanks, i'll try
<whyking__> hi
<whyking__> I just upgraded to intrepid but I can't get X working with dual monitors.. I was using nvidia drivers with twinview, but since nvidia drivers do not work with X I have to use nv, I reckon it does not support twinview so I would have to use xinerama, correct so far?
<favro> sounds right whyking__
<nikolam> Ok, How do I format and use floppy disk in 8.10?
<nikolam> there is no even device in /dev/
<nikolam> I am using 64-bit xubuntu 8.10
<nikolam> and in order to update MB bios i need to write it to the FD
<favro> does it show in   sudo fdisk -l   ?
<nikolam> favro, NO
<favro> in    lsusb   maybe?
<nikolam> it seems that there is nothing like *fd* in /dev
<nikolam> it is not usb device, favro
<favro> oops a floppy
<nikolam> yes. Ordinary plain floppy
<nikolam> Obviously not supported by kernel in 8.10... or by system..
<favro> here the floppy is listed in /dev/fd
<nikolam> no it is not
<nikolam> its not floppy
<nikolam> i tried to link it or mount it
<nikolam> it sirectory containing links .. 0 -> /dev/pts/0
<nikolam> what`s that? ...
<nikolam> I added gnome--utils and gfloppy is saying: Cannot initialize device Unable to open any device, formatting cannot continue.
<nikolam> favro
<nikolam> I did sudo modprobe floppy
<nikolam> I now have floppy device in /dev/fd0
<nikolam> But I don`t know after restart..
<nikolam> I also need to change manually /etc/fstab..
<favro> try this - /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<nikolam> after modprobe an changing fstab, icon appears on desktop
<nikolam> I added /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 auto rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<nikolam> also it complains that i need to make mountpoint..
<favro> mkdir /media/floppy0
<nikolam> yes. And now I opened it from desktop icon.
<nikolam> Finaly
<favro> :)
<nikolam> So, conclusion is that someone screwed up floppy support in 8.10
<nikolam> and there is a reason to file a bug report. ;)
<favro> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ball> I wonder how many developers still have machines with floppy drives
<nikolam> ball, better to think about.. how many Users with old machines has floppy drives..
<nikolam> Maybe all of them with older machines
<favro> I haven't used a floppy since win98
<ball> nikolam: right, but if the developers don't then it becomes hard for them to test.
<ball> ...and I haven't built a machine with a flopy drive for years.
<ball> I might still have some 5.25" drives somewhere though.
<nikolam> anyway, i will post a bug
<nikolam> sunce most of xubuntu users at least, wants them in their older machines
<nikolam> And xubuntu is mostly for that etc..
<nikolam> Ok, Su All got to go flashing bios
<ball> I would happily run Xubuntu on a brand new machine.
<DefineByte> I'm stuck at the 'Cleaning up' stage of the upgrade and I'm not sure how best to proceed.
<tsillbill> hi
<Indoctrine> Hai
<tsillbill> hmm
<Indoctrine> Hmm?
<tsillbill> I thought i need help but now i dont need help :D man i love xubuntu
<Indoctrine> Haha
<Indoctrine> :p
<Indoctrine> I only switched from straight Ubuntu today
<Indoctrine> The only thing I don't like is the inability to turn touchpad clicks off, it's annoying
<tsillbill> oh i need help still :D how can i see my computers on my local network :D
<_sebastian_> hi all, just wanted to make a new clean install of xub but all options I tried hang when starting gnome-desktop manager - can anyone help?
<Indoctrine> tsillbill: Good point, I can't see mine either. :P
<tsillbill> i did seen ubuntu but not in xubuntu
<Indoctrine> Ah
<Indoctrine> Might be because I haven't yet set up smbclient
<Indoctrine> tsillbill: You can set it up in Shared Folders
<tsillbill> ok my new at this linux stuff so were is shared folders :D
<Indoctrine> Applications -> System -> Shared Folders
<tsillbill> ok for got that my zub is in estonian
<ball> I would like to visit Estonia one day.
<tsillbill> why?
<Indoctrine> Tiny place with nothing to do. :p
<ball> It's somewhere I've wanted to go for a long time.
<tsillbill> like Indoctrine said tiny and nothing to do here :D
<Mopman> everyone always says that about where they live ;)
<tsillbill> but this place is small and there is nothing to do here :D
<ball> "nothing to do" sounds right up my alley.
<tsillbill> lol :D
<ball> Anyway, I'd best go and wake Mrs. ball
<tsillbill> damn still cant see my other computer
<Jammet> Hello there ...
<tsillbill> hi
<Ad0> hello
<Jammet> I have a problem with Inteprid here, cannot get X11 to have Xv support. I use the Ati-drivers and Xoverlay somehow just doesn't work, xvinfo shows me that no supported device was found.
<Ad0> oops
<Ad0> what ati drivers? did you use envy-ng?
<Jammet> I don't know what envy-ng is, it's the Ati drivers Ubuntu suggests to use after installing.
<Jammet> The non-free ones I suppose.
<Ad0> yes
<Ad0> try envy-ng to install
<Ad0> wow my text got supersmall now
<Jammet> What is envy-ng?
<Ad0> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Indoctrine> How do I mount my Samba share? It just came up in the Network thing in Ubuntu after installing Samba; now I can't see my workgroup
<Ad0> smbmount
<Jammet> Are you sure it's a driver problem? I was hoping it's simply a matter of putting the right Options and Extensions into xorg.conf.
<_sebastian_> ﻿hi all, just wanted to make a new clean install of xub but all options I tried hang when starting gnome-desktop manager - can anyone help?
<Indoctrine> Ad0: That doesn't work
<Indoctrine> Ad0: It says I don't have the file permissions even when running it through sudo
<Ad0> lol
<Ad0> you have to set user and pass
<Ad0> it's in the options
<Indoctrine> Urgh
<Indoctrine> Not even that works as far as I can see
<Ad0> :(
<Ad0> damnit
<pidgas> I notice that the Listen player was added to Intrepid
<pidgas> I'm having the weirdest problem with the sound system and I can't hear anything played in Listen
<pidgas> I can hear sounds in Pidgin, but only if I use `aplay %s`.  I can hear sound from Audacious, but only if I use the ALSA plugin.  VLC plays sounds fine.  I've gone through the troubleshooting and it looks like my sound card is set up properly.  Is this a PulseAudio problem?
<pidgas> Listen player produces no sound.
<TheSheep> pidgas: xubuntu doesn't use pulseaudio by default
<pidgas> ah
<pidgas> interesting
<TheSheep> pidgas: also, make sure you have mp3 codecs installed
<pidgas> rgr - they are
<TheSheep> !mp3
<Mopman> Winamp 5.54 paused
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pidgas> thanks for the tips.  Does Listen player use ALSA by default?  Is it worth using Pulse?  Probably wrong place to ask, but if you have thoughts I'm interested.
<pidgas> @TheSheep: Thanks!
<Ad0> font size on everything is so small
<bytor4232> Ha!
<bytor4232> Figured out my cdrom problem on my laptop.
<bytor4232> A few months ago I disabled hal polling on my cd burner to preserve battery power
<bytor4232> I was able to burn cds with this disabled.  Apparently the latest versions of Brasero, thou, needs hal polling to detect a CD in the drive.
<Ad0> omg can't see anything
<Ad0> I seriously need help
<pidgas> Ad0: is this a new problem?
<Ad0> it's a fresh install pidgas
<Ad0> I just used envy-NG to install drivers
<Ad0> seems like the DPI is smashed
<Ad0> fixed by
<Ad0> Option   "DPI" "96 x 96"
<Ad0> in xorg
<Ad0> one other thing
<Ad0> terminal insists on popping up every startup
<TheSheep> you probably saved it in your session
<Ad0> I didn't do anything myself
<Ad0> how do I smash my session ? :)
<spadewarrior> don't you specify that at log off time?
<Ad0> nope
<spadewarrior> ah
<Ad0> I haven't done anything myself to store session
<TheSheep> Ad0: you have a checkobox 'save my session' in the logout dialog
<Ad0> yeah
<Ad0> but I never checked that
<TheSheep> Ad0: and it's enabled by default
<Ad0> ok
<Ad0> it's disabled now
<spadewarrior> in settings manager
<Ad0> yeah was disabled
<TheSheep> Ad0: you can delete your saved sessions from ~/.cache/sessions
<Ad0> that's what I don't get
<Ad0> ok cool
<spadewarrior> sessions and startup->session chooser
<spadewarrior> (and then also at log off)
<spadewarrior> sorry, meant 'log out settings'
<Ad0> perfect it worked
<Ad0> thanks a lot!
<Ad0> now I have to set up vdr and all that crpa
<spadewarrior> whats vdr?
<Ad0> video disk recorder
<Ad0> it's like tivo, only for linux :)
<Indoctrine> Heh, I ended up mounting my share through mount. :P
<Ad0> works with DVB
<Indoctrine> Rather than smbmount or smbfuse or any of that stuff
<spadewarrior> oh right, sounds cool :)
<Ad0> hehe yeah
<spadewarrior> Anyone know of a repository that has libxfcegui4-1.0? Can't locate it...
<ggreer> is there a live usb creator on the xubuntu live cd?
<ggreer> similar to the liveusb thing on the regular ubuntu disc
<ggreer> ah, sudo apt-get install usb-creator gets it
<ggreer> this place is dead compared to #ubuntu
<ggreer> another question to the silent crowd: I use the dvorak keyboard layout, but I prefer to use qwerty keyboard shortcuts. is there a way to have ctrl/alt/meta change the keyboard layout while they're held down?
<ggreer> similar to OS X's dvorak-qwerty layout
<PsynoKhi0> hi
<Eeyore-Jr> ggreer: the noise ratio is better here
<ggreer> heh, that's for sure
<ggreer> I just got an acer aspire one and I'm installing xubuntu on it. I've never set up a distro on a laptop before
<ggreer> desktops and servers are so much easier to set up
<ggreer> is there any other way to adjust trackpad acceleration? if I move it to 0 it's too slow but if I move it one pixel over it's way too fast
<ggreer> I'm just using the xfce settings manager for this. I'm guessing there's a config file underneath
<ggreer> man, I see a bunch of little things as well. gradients are "lit" from inconsistent directions. some stuff is from the top, some stuff is from the bottom. ditto for left/right :/
<PsynoKhi0> ggreer: does "grep synaptic /etc/X11/xorg.conf" return anything?
<ggreer> hmm, hold on a sec.....
<ggreer> nope
<PsynoKhi0> hmm
<Odd-rationale> ggreer: is this xubuntu 8.10 ?
<ggreer> yes
<ggreer> fresh install, default everything
<Odd-rationale> ok. the xorg.conf of 8.10 is pretty sparse...
<ggreer> grep -i returns nothing as well
<pidgas> why doesn't xubuntu use pulseaudio?
<PsynoKhi0> ggreer: you could use some of the info from Arch Linux wiki http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics
<Odd-rationale> could be that xfce's integration with pulse is not as advance as gnome's
<PsynoKhi0> ggreer: of course, skip the part with pacman since it's irrelevant to you :)
<ggreer> heh
<PsynoKhi0> the default settings on that page work fine on my latop and the touchpad is quite comfy to use as a result
<Odd-rationale> i've even setup up my touchpad with circular scrolling! :D
<ggreer> oh, good. the sensitivity is fine but acceleration is either none or THEYVE GONE TO PLAID
<ggreer> is there a way to get multi-touch scrolling? I'm guessing that requires hardware support
<Odd-rationale> ggreer: yeah, depends on whether your touchpad soppurts that...
<TheSheep> ggreer: just enable it in your xorg.conf and see if it works
<TheSheep> ggreer: most modern touchpads support it
<Odd-rationale> mine doesn't. :(
<TheSheep> mine does, but it's someow broken -- it often scrolls to bottom when I remove my fingers
<PsynoKhi0> ggreer: how about "sudo aptitude search synaptics"?
<PsynoKhi0> does it return a line with "i" in front?
<ggreer> xserver-org-input-synaptics
<ggreer> that looks promising
<PsynoKhi0> ok so at least the touchpad driver is there
<TheSheep> there is also gsynaptics for gui settings
<TheSheep> and a plugin for xfce, to have touchpad settings in mouse settings of xfce
<ggreer> TheSheep: oh? what's the package name for that plugin?
<TheSheep> gsynaptics-mcs-plugin
<ggreer> I'm not seeing that one
<ggreer> are you on 8.10?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> !info gsynaptics-mcs-plugin
<ubottu> gsynaptics-mcs-plugin (source: gsynaptics-mcs-plugin): Gsynaptics MCS plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 12 kB, installed size 140 kB
<ggreer> oh, I bet I don't have the non-free repositories enabled
<TheSheep> ggreer: enable the universe repository
<TheSheep> yeah
<PsynoKhi0> funny I'd expect more people to stick to hardy
<ggreer> PsynoKhi0: the AAO has a ton of issues with HH
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: gimp 2.6, openoffice 3.0...
<PsynoKhi0> eh... you can install OOo 3 debs in hardy
<Odd-rationale> oo3 is not it 8.10? is it?
<ggreer> also what can I do about windows that are too tall? is there some way to stop them from getting created with >600pixel height?
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: dunno, I have it
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: but I can't rememeber where from
<Odd-rationale> !find openoffice
<TheSheep> ggreer: no, but you can hold down alt+ctrl and use arrows to move or resize it
<Odd-rationale> !info openoffice.org
<ubottu> openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org Office suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-11ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<TheSheep> ggreer: you can set which keys to use for that in your window manager settings
<ggreer> control + alt switches desktops
<ggreer> well, control + alt + arrows
<TheSheep> ggreer: then maybe it was alt+shift or something
<ggreer> whatever, I can look it up. anyway that's better than having to use the crazy trackpad right now :)
<TheSheep> I can't remember these keys because I always remap them to use the dreaded windows key
<PsynoKhi0> anyway, how about MY needs? :P I have a vanilla ubuntu gutsy that's approaching end of shelflife so I'm more willing to give it a beating, I'd like to switch to xfce using apt-get install xubuntu-desktop but totem-gstreamer conflicts with the xine backend that the xubuntu packages want to install, any way I can avoid that? aptitude keep totem-gstreamer && aptitude install xubuntu-desktop?
<ggreer> wow, this _is_ a tiny xorg.conf
<ggreer> 34 lines, most of which are whitespace/comments
<PsynoKhi0> since hardy xorg ships with a paris hilton conf file...
<PsynoKhi0> nothing much interesting and you can't really understand what's going on there anymore
<PsynoKhi0> the old ones were intimidating at first but in the end much more useful once you got the hang of it
<PsynoKhi0> IMO anyway :)
<ggreer> heh
<hat0> (asking again since new people are here..)  has anyone else installed the gsynaptics touchpad control panel?  i did so, via synaptic, and there is no icon in the xfce settings manager, just the text "Synaptics settings" (which, lacking an icon, sits aligned to the top of the row, rather than the bottom)
<ggreer> oh, and what's the standard xfce graphical text editor?
<hat0> ggreer, mousepad?
<PsynoKhi0> mousepad I think
<ggreer> I didn't see one in accesories
<ggreer> ohh
<scimmiettarossa> hi! i need help about 8.10 installation... someone could help me?
<Odd-rationale> scimmiettarossa: sure. what's the issue?
<lee555J5> just installed 8.10 desktop i386 on old box with 768MB RAM and nVidia GeForce4 MX 420 and 19" LCD at 1280x1024... image is shifted about .25in to the right--shifted, not sqeezed. I can live with .25in less on left; but the Quit and Trash icons are almost gone, and all full-screen apps are .25in off the right side of screen.
<TheSheep> lee555J5: find an 'autoadjust' menu option in you monitor's osd
<TheSheep> lee555J5: and select it
<hat0> another question -- is there an equivalent to displayconfig-gtk in 8.10?  (if it's in a package, which package?)
<lee555J5> when I change to 1152x864, autoadjust is automatic and screen looks great. change back and shifted right
<TheSheep> hat0: there is displayconfig-gtk
<TheSheep> lee555J5: each mode requires adjusting separately
<hat0> thesheep, which package is it in?  it's not installed by default on my 8.10
<TheSheep> hat0: oh, you are right :/
<lee555J5> well, damn. that worked.
<lee555J5> thanks, TheSheep
<TheSheep> hat0: seems it's not there anymore
<lee555J5> this was the default res after install. I wonder why the monitor didn't do this automatically with new video sig. Oh, well.
<lee555J5> like I said, 1152x864 worked fine with no manual auto-adjust.
<lee555J5> just for kix, I'll see what others do. brb
<hat0> thesheep, do you know what the replacement would be?  i'd like to see if that xorg 7.4 external monitor support is available to us in xubuntu-land
<ggreer> oh, and is there some way to say "don't think trackpad touches are clicks if I already have the left button pressed down"? the slightest wrong move on the trackpad and drag-and-drop stops dragging
<scimmiettarossa> anyone experienced freezing during the Xserver start after upgrading to 8.10?
<lee555J5> some res' caused an auto-adjust and some didn't. oh, well. 1280x1024@75 seems to work well, now. Thanks, TheSheep.
<TheSheep> hat0: no idea, let us know if you find it
<TheSheep> hat0: you can try playing with xrand
<hat0> thesheep, sure, but to be honest i hate doing those sorts of manual adjustments -- i'm one of those people who came to *buntu from slackware to get away from it, to be able to just use the computer.  :)  it's rare these days to have to do that sort of thing, which makes it all the more surprising
<TheSheep> hat0: well, xubuntu will never be as automated as ubuntu
<scimmiettarossa> ﻿anyone experienced freezing during the Xserver start after upgrading to 8.10?
<hat0> i don't miss most of those things, but frankly speaking i'd be very surprised if the xubuntu solution to dual-monitor support remained, "open up terminal..type xrandr blah blah.." -- esp. since we did have these things in releases past
<TheSheep> hat0: I have it bound to a key...
<vidd> why not add it to your GDM?
<TheSheep> vidd: because I don't want to restart X every time I connect or disconnect a monitor
<vidd> TheSheep, it was meant for hat0
<vidd> and how often do you swap out monitors?
<hat0> well sir, i've got a second monitor hooked up to my laptop - i'd like to be able to unplug it and take the laptop elsewhere, without having to restart x or anything like that
<skep> hello, anyone aware of a good calendar applet (similar to rainlendar)?
<Odd-rationale> skep: orage?
<skep> well..to be honest i find orage very ugly and i would like to have support for .ical format ect.
<stweston> anyone here able to help me on my iMac problem as stated about twelve hours ago?
<vidd> stweston, i wasnt here then....what was the issue?
<stweston> vidd: I couldn't mount my iMac G3's CD-R drive, while it booted fine from the Ubuntu Server install disk (sorry I'm not asking this in some other channel)
<stweston> vidd: I've tried #ubuntu-powerpc, but nobody's responded.
<skep> Odd-rationale: oh..just checked orage again and umm..seems like i must have used orage ages ago..seems ok for my needs.. :)
<stweston> vidd: shall I boot it up into the disk and let you know what I'm doing/what happens?
<vidd> stweston, is this intrepid or hardy?
<stweston> vidd: intrepid
<vidd> its a know issue last i heard
<stweston> vidd: oh? what's the issue, then?
<stweston> vidd: I mean, what's wrong with it?
<vidd> i recommend that you install fom the hardy server install, upgrade to intrepid, and then add the desktop
<stweston> vidd: all right. Will try.
<vidd> the issue is "No cd drives or external hard drives are recognized even though they are found during install"
<stweston> aah
<vidd> last i heard they were fixing it...but i never got word that it was resolved
<Odd-rationale> skep: just wait until xfce 4.6 :P
<stweston> vidd: well, the problem is that it's trying to install, but nothing's being mounted... or is that what you said?
<vidd> its basicly what i said =]
<stweston> vidd: ok
<vidd> hardy works....
<stweston> vidd: oh!
<stweston> vidd: well, then... let me try that.
<vidd> and the issue is the installer disk...not the final product
<stweston> vidd: aah.
<vidd> so upgrading from hardy to intrepid wont break your system
<stweston> vidd: gotcha.
<skep> Odd-rationale: what happens then?
<Odd-rationale> skep: more cool features for orage
<skep> Odd-rationale: is there a website where i can read more about it?
<stweston> vidd: or maybe I could just stick with Hardy? I dunno. it's LTS, so it should be fine longer.
<stweston> vidd: amirite?
<Odd-rationale> skep: this lists some: http://www.linux.com/feature/151211
<vidd> stweston, one thing you have to remember is that ppc-arch is not an official product....so LTS is not extended to it....
<stweston> vidd: I see...
<stweston> vidd: well, that ruins my understanding, then.
<vidd> however, the community will do its best to keep it as up-to-date as possible
<stweston> vidd: gotcha. thanks for the tip
<vidd> look at it this way....
<vidd> the difference between ppc-arch, i386 arch and amd64-arch is the kernel....
<vidd> almost everything else is software built on top of that....
<stweston> vidd: aah.
<vidd> so xfce will be supported....
<stweston> vidd: okay.
<Odd-rationale> but don't they use different binaries?
<vidd> but there is no guarentee that the kernel or your ach-specific drivers will be supported....
<Odd-rationale> is the ppc repo smaller?
<vidd> but if they work, how much support do you really need =]
<stweston> vidd: I'm not sure, actually.
<vidd> Odd-rationale, 95%...no...same binaries
<Odd-rationale> oh ok...
<Odd-rationale> wait. 95% smaller?
<vidd> no....
<vidd> 95% of the binaries are the same
<Odd-rationale> ok. just making sure...
<stweston> well, I'm'a go. I
<stweston> I'll wait for the DL to finish.
<stweston> thanks a bunch, vidd!
<vidd> np
<vidd> Odd-rationale, the only binaries that are different are the kernel-space binaries
<vidd> everything in userspace is the same
<Odd-rationale> ic
<Odd-rationale> i guess that makes sense...
 * vidd needs to go polute his lungs.....
<vidd> be back in 10 (or so)
<zerothis> I remember long ago in my redhat days, I could put applications into the gnome-panel. How is that done now and does it work with the xfce4-panel?
<TheSheep> zerothis: "put applications"?
<TheSheep> zerothis: you mean launcher icons?
<spadewarrior> Does anyone know how to change the default xfce file manager to pcmanfm from thunar?
<TheSheep> spadewarrior: what do you mean change? just use pcman
<zerothis> sorry, i mean the application actually loads into the panel. it looks like a little screen in the panel with the application actually running in it
<spadewarrior> TheSheep, i mean so that the 'Places' and desktop shortcuts load up pcmanfm instead of thunar.
<zerothis> "swallowed app" i think it was called
<TheSheep> spadewarrior: I think that you would have to modify the places plugin and the xfdesktop program
<TheSheep> spadewarrior: or somehow make pcman register as a file manager in dbus, I guess
<spadewarrior> ah, ok I think that's way out of my abilities.
<TheSheep> spadewarrior: not sure here
<TheSheep> spadewarrior: yup, it would have to be in dbus as /org/xfce/FileManager
<spadewarrior> TheSheep, thanks I'll have a look into that.
<TheSheep> spadewarrior: dbus-monitor lets you see what messages are sent when you use the places plugin
<spadewarrior> TheSheep, wow that's cool, I never knew about that.
<TheSheep> dbus is one extremely cool invention
<stweston> just so anyone here knows (and if I happen to have problems or questions in the future), I'm finally installing Ubuntu Server on that iMac G3.
<stweston> oh! for future reference, how do I upgrade to Intrepid under Server?
<vidd> stweston, go into /etc/apt/sources.list and replace every instance of "hardy" with "intrepid"...save changes....sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vidd> same as any other upgrade
<vidd> =]
<stweston> vidd: I never did that before, so I wouldn't've known that.
<zerothis> stweston: sudo do-release-upgrade
<stweston> vidd: thanks!
<stweston> zerothis: oh... is that the same as vidd's suggestion or what?
<vidd> there is an easier way....
<stweston> there is?
<zerothis> well, myself i prefer not to go poking arround in the sources.list
<vidd> stweston, listen to zerothis
<stweston> vidd: aah. thanks.
<vidd> i just couldnt find the command in a timely manner
<stweston> vidd: aah...
<zerothis> stweston: more info <http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20%28Recommended%29>
<stweston> well, I guess sudo do-release-upgrade works, then.
<vidd> stweston, yes....that is the prefered way
<stweston> vidd: okay.
<vidd> changing the sources.list is the "down-and-dirty way of doing it
<stweston> gotcha
<stweston> thanks, vidd and zerothis!
<vidd> the other way is less likely to break something from typo's
<stweston> yeah.
<vidd> out of curiousity....can you ssh -X into a server that does not have an x-server on it?
<stweston> vidd: is that directed to me?
<stweston> vidd: if it is, then no.
<TheSheep> vidd: yes
<vidd> stweston, no...to one of the other "more experienced" server users
<stweston> vidd: oh... got'ca
<zerothis> vidd: you can do anything you want, but that won't do anything
<TheSheep> vidd: the graphics and input is handled by your running X server
<vidd> so TheSheep you can log in, but not use GUI tools?
<Ahmuck> is there a way to add more resolutions for the display?  currently i'm set at 800x640
<Ahmuck> :(
<TheSheep> vidd: it's kind of confusing, since the X server usually runs on the client, and the 'client' -- the application -- runs on the server
<TheSheep> vidd: you can use gui tools just fine
<vidd> i doubt ill have the oppertunity to set something like that up...but i was interested
<TheSheep> vidd: the bad thing is that you cannot 'detach' the running application from your X server and log out leaving it running
<vidd> that isnt anything i'd expect to do....
<TheSheep> vidd: at least not with current xorg, the protocol anticipates that
<vidd> i was thinking something along the lines of using a graphic text editor like mousepad to edit config files on a headless server
<TheSheep> vidd: sure, it just works
<vidd> and the app (like mousepad) would be installed on the server....right?
<TheSheep> vidd: yes
<TheSheep> vidd: it will require some X libraries, but not whole x server
<vidd> nice...thats the kind of thing im looking for
<vidd> and the machine i remote in from needs to have a unix-compatable window manager....like xming on windows?
<TheSheep> vidd: it needs x server running
<stweston> how do I edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades?
<TheSheep> vidd: has nothing to do with unix
<vidd> stweston, you shouldnt need to edit it
<TheSheep> stweston: like any other text file
<stweston> TheSheep: and... how?
<TheSheep> stweston: but there is a gui for changing that option
<stweston> vidd, okay.
<TheSheep> stweston: in the update manager
<vidd> but if you NEED to edit it....
<stweston> TheSheep: I'm in Server.
<stweston> TheSheep: sorry to confuse you.
<vidd> type sudo nano path/to/file/name
<TheSheep> stweston: well, then just edit it as root with the text editor of your choice
<stweston> TheSheep: all right...
<vidd> where /path/to/file/name is the path to the file name
<stweston> vidd, thanks
<stweston> it's upgrading!
<stweston> thanks, guys
<vidd> stweston, vi is a more powerful CLI text editor....but i dont personally have the expertice to assist ya with it
<vidd> stweston, no problem....happy to help
<stweston> thanks again!
<TheSheep> vidd: vi + new user trying to exit = random character generator ;)
<stweston> and then the next step to finish this is to do "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop", right?
<vidd> TheSheep, hehe
<stweston> sorry, did I miss something?
<vidd> stweston, if that is the desktop manager you wish to use....then yes...that is the next step
<TheSheep> stweston: lets just say that vi is very unintuitive )
<stweston> vidd: well, it's kinda my only optilno.
<stweston> option*
<stweston> TheSheep: LOL
<stweston> why might it be called vi?
<vidd> TheSheep, unintuitive? it was specifically designed to weed out comp-sci students in the mid-to-late 80's/early 90's
<vidd> =]
<TheSheep> hmmm... wikipedia says: The name vi is derived from the shortest unambiguous abbreviation for the command visual in ex; the command in question switches the line editor ex to visual mode. The name vi is pronounced /ˈviːˈaɪ/,[1] or /vaɪ/.[2]
<stweston> sweet! I pronounced it right!
<vidd> stweston, how can you tell?
<TheSheep> vidd: it says so in that text, at the end
<stweston> vidd: from the "the name vi is pronounced..." part.
<vidd> i pronounce it like "rymes with rye"
<stweston> ypup
<stweston> so do I.
<vidd> TheSheep, i cant understand what on earth that part means....=\
<TheSheep> vidd: oh, you never learned a foreign language?
<vidd> not really
<TheSheep> vidd: that phonetic notation is used in all dictionaries
<bytor4232> Dangit.
<stweston> ?
<bytor4232> netboot.tar.gz is broken after last nights kernel update.
<bytor4232> Figures.
<Odd-rationale> "vee eye"
<bytor4232> Thats means the mini.iso is broken as well.
<stweston> bytor4232: I suppose that kinda stinks, then...
<vidd> TheSheep, yeah...i i never quite got to understanding the phonetic notation
<TheSheep> vidd: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:IPA_for_English
<bytor4232> Hasn't even been out for a week and they manage to break netboot.  Nice.
<vidd> bytor4232, i think it was planned....
<bytor4232> Probably.  But I don't install from CDs, I install from my network.  Sucks to be me.
<vidd> break it....see if anyone notices....if no-one does, discontinue it =]
<bytor4232> I have to install hardy I guess and dist-upgrade.
<vidd> bytor4232, you COULD just write your OWN install disk
<vidd> i saw somewhere a how-to for setting up a net-boot installer
<vidd> where a system boots off the NIC
<vidd> but that was a while ago...before i had any computers that could boot of the NIC card =]
<scopecreep> how do i delete my session, i tell it not to restore but it does anyway?
<jbbarnes> How do you view the startup messages instead of the XFCE logo with the progress bar? Thanks.
<jbbarnes> Such as when you hit the Esc key in SuSE to remove the graphic and see the startup in detail.
<Coop> Hello?
<stweston> hello
<vidd> scopecreep, in terminal rm ~./config/xfce4-session/*
<TheSheep> vidd: that's wrong
<TheSheep> vidd: it's ~/.cache/sessions
<scopecreep> hehe, i did both, brb
<favro> jbbarnes: at the grub prompt press e - then move down to the kernel line and press e - then remove from the end of the line "quiet splash" - press enter then b to boot
<karen|> anyone around to help?
<stweston> yes...
<jbbarnes> favro: Thank you. I will try that now. I'm trying to streamline my boot process.
<karen|> fantastic...
<favro> jbbarnes: or edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove "quiet splash" from the kernel line
<karen|> i'm having an issue installing xubuntu, and mind you, this is my first attempt at linux
<stweston> well, I might even be able to help, despite that I'm a linux newbie as well.
<karen|> okies :)
<stweston> what do you need help with?
<karen|> i get halfway through just fine, but when it comes to partitioning the drive i get an error saying that it cant (i want to dual boot XP and xubuntu)
<stweston> hm...
<karen|> i tried xubuntu's allocation tool that it has in the install, the sliding thing
<stweston> and then?
<jbbarnes> favro: Works great. Everything flies by pretty fast, though. Does all that info get written to a log file I can inspect once booted?
<karen|> but it doesnt want to allocate the free space on the exisiting partition
<karen|> could it be because that empty space is on the windows partition?
<stweston> interesting... either this is a bug, or I don't understand... most likely the latter.
<karen|> :(
<stweston> actually, now that you mention it, I believe so!
<stweston> it might be that the partition is formatted wrong...
<vidd> karen|, if you want to dual-boot....
<favro> jbbarnes: not unless you enable boot logging - I leave the quiet part in so it is more readable - errors will show
<karen|> i tried to just partition the space with Windows's disk management, but it says NO to me
<vidd> launch xp and run the installer from xp
<stweston> but there's always the chance that an expert (or, more likely, a newbie) is wrong.
<karen|> i dont have an XP disc (thanks dell.)
<vidd> karen|, does XP load?
<karen|> yep
<stweston> no... that's not what Vidd mans.
<stweston> means*
<karen|> Ohhh
<vidd> ok...load xp....insert xubuntu live cd...run the installer application
<vidd> reboot
<stweston> he means, just insert the *buntu disk, and you should be able to install it side-by-side with XP
<stweston> if it's 8.04 or later.
<vidd> it has "damn it windows, resistance is futile" powers =]
<karen|> lol
<stweston> ROFL
<karen|> I'll give it a shot, thanks :)
<vidd> and it will install on windows just like any other app will
<karen|> on windows?
<stweston> yes.
<karen|> :0
<stweston> it's called Wubi installer.
<karen|> :0~?
<stweston> XD
<favro> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<karen|> so would i be booting to windows, then using xubuntu?
<stweston> nope.
<karen|> (excuse the ignorance D:)
<stweston> I think...
<karen|> :0
<stweston> it's just like emulating a dual-boot, methinks
<nikolam> wubi is usefull for testing and getting to know with linux. Real thing is to install it on dual-boot for start..
<stweston> am I right?
<vidd> its for all those newbies that say "wubi easier if i didnt have to format anything"
<TheSheep> it just installs xubuntu to a file on the windows partition, but you still have to reboot to start it
<karen|> lol
<karen|> i get it now
<stweston> good!
<favro> !dualboot | for those that like to read
<ubottu> for those that like to read: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<vidd> im outy guys
<stweston> I'll be back soon. see ya, Vidd
<ghumman> hello
<ghumman> I need help
<ghumman> how to install ttf font?
<ghumman> actullly xubuntu fail to display my native language font
<favro> !fonts | ghumman
<ubottu> ghumman: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<nikolam> /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<houdini> hi.  I hope someone can help me here
<houdini> I just upgraded my Xubuntu 8.04 system to 8.10
<houdini> when it rebooted, I got a text console.  when I logged in, startx and apt-get (as examples) complain about shared libraries
<houdini> (program): error while loading shared libraries: (some library): cannot open shared object file: No suck file or directory
<houdini> apt-get complains about libstdc++.so.6, startx complains about libX11.so.6
<nikolam> houdini, how zou did zour upgade? from alternate cd or fron internet?
<houdini> doing an ls on /usr/lib gives me a lot of "ls: cannot access /usr/lib/(something): No such file or directory"
<houdini> which I think is odd
<houdini> nikolam: internet, using the graphical update manager
<favro> you could try   sudo apt-get install -f   to see if it fixes it
<houdini> apt-get complains about a shared library, and won't run
<houdini> sorry, I didn't say that "complains" up there == "complains and dies"
<favro> tried with the -f?
<houdini> it gives me the same error
<houdini> just tried it
<favro> k
<nikolam> you can use sudo dpkg -i command to install individual packages
<houdini> using ldd on the apt-get binary shows me that libstdc++.so.6 isn't found
<nikolam> does aptitude works?
<houdini> ok.  suggestions of what I need to install to fix this?
<houdini> aptitude wants libept.so.0, which is missing
<houdini> (just checked it, hadn't before)
<nikolam> does your internet works? I would suggest to download alternate cd of 8.10 to have it.
<houdini> dpkg runs
<houdini> nikolam: ok
<favro> what does   sudo dpkg --configure -a   return?
<houdini> favro: no output, returned 0
<favro> k
<houdini> hm.  I don't have lynx or links
<favro> there should be w3m
<houdini> w3m dies when it can't find libz.so.1
<houdini> man, what happened here?
<favro> at a guess I would say the servers were very busy and dropped packets when you were upgrading
<houdini> but doesn't it download all of the packages before it installs them?
<nikolam> zou have wget? houdini where are you from?
<houdini> I would expect that if it couldn't, it would bomb out
<houdini> nikolam: wget also wants libz.so.1
<houdini> and, you mean physically? :)
<houdini> New Mexico, USA
<nikolam> we could install those packages manually to make apt-get work for a start
<houdini> I could boot from a CD and download stuff
<houdini> my Mac works just fine, so I could download a CD there
<houdini> nikolam: suggestions?  I'm willing to try whatever
<nikolam> I am thinking.. to install manually all missing .debs
<nikolam> until apt-get works
<houdini> hm
<houdini> ok
<houdini> so I can download (somehow) whatever package libstdc++.so is in, install that, and hope that apt-get works?
<nikolam> OR we could go to /var/cache/apt/archives
<houdini> oh, ok
<nikolam> and install everything we have in cache
<nikolam> houdini, yes, that too.
<nikolam> houdini, you use i386 or 64-bit?
<houdini> looks like i386
<houdini> at least, that's what `uname -a` gives me
<nikolam> try cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<nikolam> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<houdini> ok
<houdini> it's going
<nikolam> let`s hope that`s it
<houdini> hm
<houdini> update-mime-database is complaining about missing libz
<houdini> it'll probably get installed later, right?
<nikolam> lets install all we can
<houdini> it's going
<houdini> hmm
<houdini> I think I have FS issues
<houdini> yep.  crap
<nikolam> fsck ?
<favro> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<houdini> think I'll need a boot CD now
<nikolam> houdini, backup ypur data from that disk
 * houdini nods
<houdini> does the ubuntu/xubuntu disk not have the SMART utils on it?
<houdini> really?
<nikolam> sthere is smartmontools package
<houdini> can I use that from the CD?
<nikolam> you could try it if you boot from live cd
<houdini> well, I'm booted from the cd
<houdini> and smart<tab> gives me smartdimmer
<houdini> this is the 8.04 disk
<nikolam> i think so. i think it can be installed while live cd is running, while not writing to disk
<nikolam> same thing
<houdini> ok, that worked
<houdini> running the short test on the disk
<kalaa79> i need some help please with xubuntu and ps3...  I cannot go back to my ps3 OS :(
<kalaa79> dont really have any experience with linux before today
<kalaa79> the boot-game-os command doesn work for me
<kalaa79> not sure if i had a bad install, its possible
#xubuntu 2008-11-02
<gourdcaptain> How do I manually set the resolution to a specific value? The xfce configuration tools (if I'm using the NV driver) only let me go up to 800x600 with a 54hz refresh rate, when I want (and my monitor could do with the NVIDIA drivers prior to 8.10) 1024x768 at 70Hz?
<favro> gourdcaptain: in terminal type   xrandr   to see options then   xrandr -s 1024x768   if it is available
<zerothis> i used dpkg to force gnome-swallowed-applet to install without the whole gnome-behemoth to use it in xfce. is there a way to force no warning for this 'broken' package?
<gourdcaptain> favro: Is that possible to do if the Xfce config tool doesn't list it as a possible resolution with that driver, and will it stay that way after a reboot?
<favro> yes yes
<gourdcaptain> I can't get xrandr to set my resolution to 1024x768, its not listed as a mode. How do I add it?
<favro> gourdcaptain: the driver doesn't seem to support it if it isn't listed
<gourdcaptain> Wow. The NV driver is crap.
<favro> just old prob
<gourdcaptain> VESA supports higher resolutions. So time to try noveau, I guess.
<gourdcaptain> favro: By which you mean?
<favro> it might not be able to work with newer cards maybe
<gourdcaptain> favro: I have a machine with a Geforce 4 MX. That's about the opposite of new.
<favro> heh - it was a guess - I don't use nvidia
<gourdcaptain> So I get to try the reverse-engineered drivers. Fun. Hopefully the upgraded NVIDIA proprietary drivers get thrown in the repo soon.
<nikola> I wish ATI drivers were thrown in Repo soon too =-(
<nikolam> usually open source driver for older cards work much better then new proprietary drivers
<nikolam> nikola, care to join #ubuntu-rs?
<nikola> Oh,yes.Lol,i forgot
<gourdcaptain> favro: Anyway, thanks for the help.
<favro> np
<gourdcaptain> Okay, this is crap. I install the noveau drivers (which supposedly support my driver) and end up having to boot into recovery to restore xorg.conf after they cause "strangeness" according to the terminal that flashed every 3 seconds.
<GreedyB> Anyone know if you can have two different menus.. one on a panel and one that for right clicking the desktop?
<favro> gourdcaptain: it's been mentioned that the kernel is the issue with nvidia in intrepid - but that is just heresay - try the vesa driver it should do 1024x768
<gourdcaptain> favro: Yeah. I'm using VESA. I just can't play videos at framerates in the double digits with it.
<favro> yeh I feel your pain :)
 * gourdcaptain is currently wishing he hadn't upgraded.
<houdini> gourdcaptain: could be worse.  I had a hard drive fail during my upgrade!
<houdini> (not Ubuntu's fault, but still)
<gourdcaptain> houdini: Ouch. I know that one - it's what got me into linux in the first place. (Lack of XP restore methods)
<chickengirl> anyone around?
<favro> .
<jaakkome> sort of
<chickengirl> I need to do a reinstall because I borked my video, and I might as well install Ibex, so I'm wondering how well the servers are holding up with the new release?
<jaakkome> try to start a download and see how it goes :>
<chickengirl> alrighty.
<favro> watch out if you use nvidia
<chickengirl> what's the problem with nvidia? >.<
<favro> lots of complaints about it not working
<jaakkome> I thought the nvidia problem was only with KDE?
<chickengirl> I was wanting to upgrade because right now it's not working in Hardy :p
<favro> heresay is it is kernel related
<chickengirl> I've installed and reinstalled the nvidia driver six ways til Sunday and it's just not working
<favro> got an older kernel lying around?
<chickengirl> one or two
<favro> I'd try booting into the oldest and having a go in that
<chickengirl> alright, thanks :)
<moontiger> hi :)
<favro> thank me after it works chickengirl :)
<favro> hi moontiger
<moontiger> i am currently running xubuntu 8.04 and finally have it set up just as i want it to be ... i tried the live xubuntu 8.10 cd and i really dont like the theme that it uses as default ... is there a way to get the same theme as 8.04?
<moontiger> thnx :)
<favro> you could try copying the theme to usb and installing in  ~/.themes after the upgrade - it might even be at xfce-look
<favro> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<moontiger> favro ... it sounds stupid but the menu ">" pointer thingies *really* dont look good imho
<favro> nothing silly about that - you have to look at it so it should "fit" you
<moontiger> so i was wondering if they can be changed ... it seems that if i use the theme and window manager thingy i like i get the ugly ">" things
<moontiger> if i change the theme i can lose them but then i lose the theme i like
<moontiger> :|
<favro> maybe the theme you like is missing some parts or is for nautilus or sumthin'
<moontiger> its just a standard xubuntu theme / window manager thing in 8.04
<favro> k
<moontiger> thats why i was a bit surprised it didnt work in 8.10
<moontiger> oh well i'll play arounda bit more on the live cd and see if i can find anything out ... thnx anyways
<moontiger> :)
<ball> I broke my panel
<ball> Am I right in thinking I'm supposed to have an Applications menu?
<favro> should yes
<ball> I think there was another menu, but I don't know what it was.
<favro> places maybe?
<ball> Yes, that rings a bell
<ball> Is there something I can type at the command line that will restore my panel?
<favro> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<favro> that's for gnome
<ChickenGirl> I booted a previous kernel and ran envy-ng, and I have a longer list of resolutions to choose from now, but the highest is still 640x480
<favro> does   xrandr   in a terminal show more options ChickenGirl ?
<ChickenGirl> same list
<charlie-tca> ball: try typing : xfce4-panel restart
<favro> ChickenGirl: it didn't set the driver up then...
<ball> Neither of those works for me
<ball> Is the menu defined in a text file somewhere?
<ChickenGirl> how do I get the driver set up?
<favro> /usr/share/menu i think ball
<favro> ChickenGirl: did you need sudo for envyng?
<ChickenGirl> yes
<ball> favro: that's a directory
<ChickenGirl> I ran it from my system menu, but it asked for my password before running
<favro> ball: and what's in there - not using xfce atm
<ball> favro: many things
<favro> ChickenGirl: did it add nvidia to /etc/modules?
<ball> 77 things
<favro> ohh
<ChickenGirl> no
<favro> ChickenGirl: in terminal type   lsmod   and look for nvidia or nv
<ChickenGirl> nvidia               8115088  34
<favro> ChickenGirl: I don't know why it won't work then sorry...
<ball> Well, I broke that then.
<favro> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ball> I notice the panel I'm seeing looks more like Gnome than Xfce
<favro> ChickenGirl: seen that site?
<favro> ball: does xfce4-panel show in top?
<ChickenGirl> I'm looking through it right now
<favro> k
<ball> brb
<ChickenGirl> what's really weird is that all my compiz effects seem to be working it's just the resolution that's jacked up
<ChickenGirl> I'm trying adding the resolutions in xorg.conf manually
<ChickenGirl> I'm going to restart x and see if it helped at all
<ceafu> So what is the contact (address book) app for Xubuntu supposed to be? Thunderbird address book ?
<ChickenGirl> holy mother of god it actually worked that time
<ChickenGirl> I have my 1280 resolution back XD
<ChickenGirl> now I need to see if my 3D accel is working
<ChickenGirl> (le sigh...) no 3D accel.
<ChickenGirl> and compiz doesn't seem to be working either
<ChickenGirl> cassie@cygnet:~$ compiz --replace
<ChickenGirl> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<ChickenGirl> No whitelisted driver found
<ball> favro: it shows in ps -ax
<favro> ball: then it wasn't gnome-panel...
<ball> favro: oh good.  Does that help us fix it?
<favro> ChickenGirl: do you have extensions in xorg.conf?
<favro> ball: nope - you said it looked like gnome-panel
<ChickenGirl> favro, no
<favro> ChickenGirl: on "DRI"
<favro> 	Mode	0666
<favro> EndSection
<favro> Section "Extensions"
<favro>        Option "Composite" "Enable"
<favro>        Option "RENDER" "Enable"
<favro> EndSection
<favro> ChickenGirl: Seection "DRI" that first line is
<favro> ChickenGirl: Section "DRI" that first line is
<ChickenGirl> favro can you say that again, I was trying to get compiz to work and I angered it >.< had to restart X
<favro> ball: I can't find anything on reset the panel to default
<favro> ChickenGirl: Section "DRI"
<favro>   Mode 0666
<favro> EndSection
<favro> Section "Extensions"
<favro>        Option "Composite" "Enable"
<favro>         Option "RENDER" "Enable"
<favro> EndSection
<favro> add to xorg.conf
<ChickenGirl> ty
<favro> np :)
<tdizzle86> Favro, can you tell me what you are doing, I just joined the room
<tdizzle86> and it looks like it has something to do with why I joined the room
<favro> trying to get nvidia drivers and compiz happn'n
<tdizzle86> Oh ok close, I'm having trouble with the intel driver and 3d video games
<tdizzle86> Know anything about that?
<ChickenGirl> alright, gonna see if it works now...
<favro> the section dri bit is important for that
<favro> luck ChickenGirl
<tdizzle86> So, I should add the DRI section that you messaged to chickengirl?
<favro> yep - but I don't know if the intel driver needs the render and composite bits
<tdizzle86> Ok, I will try it out.  Thanks for the help
<ball> Ah good, someone in #xfce knew how to fix it
<ChickenGirl> I added those sections and when I logged out it was back in low graphics mode
<favro> ball: what was the fix please?
<ball> favro: rm -rf .config/xfce4/panel
<favro> k
<ball> Is there some way to serve up the whole desktop to a remote Xserver?
<tdizzle86> Hey ball what do you need to do
<tdizzle86> Set up something like VNC?
<ball> tdizzle86: VNC would be one option, but from the little experience I've had of Ubuntu so far, it only seems to work once a user has logged in.
<ball> ...not only that, but if the machine I'm sitting at has X11, that would seem to be a logical choice for the protocol
<ball> (rather than VNC
<ball> )
<favro> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<favro> and there is ssh -X if the box isn't logged into
<ball> favro: yes, I can use ssh -XCl foo hogwash to launch individual Xclients, but that doesn't give me the desktop
<favro> ball: afaik you need vnc then
<ball> favro: but I can't VNC into a host until someone has logged in at the console
<favro> ball: the vnc over ssh option then? - it lets you login to the box afaik
<ball> favro: I don't think that's a combination that works.
<ball> I'll try it now though, to be sure.
<favro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH
<tdizzle86> Hey favro, can you tell me about ssh -X
<favro> from man ssh -  -X      Enables X11 forwarding.  This can also be specified on a per-host basis in a config‐
<favro>              uration file.
<favro> tdizzle86: I don't use it I use vnc
<ball> okay, vncserver gave me bare X11, but I was able to launch xfce4-session, which looks pretty close to the desktop
<ball> Hmm... machine's running two desktops now, but that will work for at home.
<ball> I may need x2vnc for supporting remote users
<ball> This is my cue to head off to the comfy chair
<favro> ball: in the .vnc folder on the server will be xforward file - in that you can set the desktop - mine uses fluxbox but you can use any that is installed
<tdizzle86> Yeah I use VNC too.
<tdizzle86> well x11vnc
<favro> xstartup I should have said...
<ball> Back shortly (I hope)
<tdizzle86> Any way to get x11vnc to run, without anyone being logged in?
<GreedyB> Anyone know how to customize the right click menu on the desktop?
<favro> it stores the config in a users home folder so doubtful
<favro> tdizzle86: ^
<tdizzle86> ok
<ball> vnc sort of works.
<ball> I would prefer to be able to launch xfce4-session as a remote Xclient though
<mrwislr> when i do a search in synaptic it only shows installed programs..... i checked the filters but everything is checked for search
<tdizzle86> Oh yeah Favro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC#x11vnc-before-login
<tdizzle86> ^ this has a section about using x11vnc while pc is at login screen
<favro> k
<tdizzle86> I'm getting ready to test it out
<mrwislr> when i do a search in synaptic it only shows installed programs..... i checked the filters but everything is checked for search
<tdizzle86> mrwislr: Let me see if I can help you
<tdizzle86> On the lower left of the synaptic window, what is selected? Where it says sections, status, origin, etc
<mrwislr> tdizzle86: ok one sec
<mrwislr> tdizzle86: sections is selected
<favro> I wonder if it is limited to the cd?
<mrwislr> ?
<favro> preferences - repositories from the top menu
<favro> settings - repositories - sorry
<mrwislr> when i do a search in synaptic it only shows installed programs..... i checked the filters but everything is checked for search
<favro> !repos | mrwislr
<ubottu> mrwislr: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Petri-x> hello everyone! after I installed xubuntu 8.10 I can no longer start skype. all that happens is that the skype process starts eating up all my ram until I kill it via the terminal, but no window is shown
<Petri-x> is there anybody who has the same problem or know a solutions? I have tried to search on the forums but I couldn't find anything.
<favro> start it from terminal and see what errors there are
<Petri-x> ok, I will try that
<g0bl1n> hi, I installed 8.10 and my screen blanks when splash should appear. I have a siliconmotion. My xorg.conf has almost no info. The logs report missing Screens
<favro> ctrl+c to kill it in terminal
<favro> Petri-x: ^
<Petri-x> favro, I started it in the terminal and the same thing happens, nothing, that is :-) if I run top I can see that skype is using 90% cpu and 130 MB memory, but still no errors or any window shown
<favro> it shows no errors at all when started from terminal?
<favro> hmmm
<Petri-x> yes, no errors
<favro> Petri-x: how are you starting it in terminal - the command?
<Petri-x> I have tried to reinstall it and remove it completely with synaptic. I just typed "skype" in the terminal and hit enter, is there some debug command or somthing?
<favro> g0bl1n: try   sud dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   as a check
<g0bl1n> favro, tried that. didnt solve
<favro> g0bl1n: k
<g0bl1n> my xorg.conf is very weird. Almost empty
<g0bl1n> no Screens section
<g0bl1n> I get a "no Screens found" in xorg.0.log
<favro> Petri-x: I don't use it - try   man skype   and look for a debug or verbose option
<favro> g0bl1n: tried google for your card and ubuntu?
<Petri-x> favro, there is no manual for skype it says.
<favro> k
<g0bl1n> yes :)
<favro> !skype | Petri-x
<ubottu> Petri-x: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<g0bl1n> tx
<Petri-x> ubottu, thanks. I will read that page, and see if it can help to solve my problem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Petri-x> hehe, ok
<Petri-x> favro, now I have tried what was written on the installation page, but all I get is that I have the latest version installed. I found in the skype forums that installing something called "static skype" might help. it's a .tar.bz2 file, but it doesn't say how to install it. how do I do that? thank you for helping me out!
<favro> Petri-x: in terminal change to the dir the tar file is in
<favro> cd /path
<favro> then tar -xjvf skypefilename.tar
<favro> and look for a readme file
<Petri-x> ok, thanks!
<favro> np
<Petri-x> favro, thanks a million! now it works!
<favro> well done Petri-x :)
<Petri-x> favro, for the record, the solution was to downlaod the static skype .tar.bz2 install file, untar it, and then follow the suggetion in the readme. I wonder shy the normal installtion with apt-get or using a .deb-file is broken in 8.10...
<favro> Petri-x: the ubuntu one might have been built with bad options - I've had to recompile stuff 'cause of that
<Petri-x> favro, ok, but now my solution will be searchable since this chat log is posted on the xubuntu web page? I would like to help other people so that if anybody else have the same problem, they can find the solution easily. I have another problem. for a while I used a vista laptop and run pidgin on that because this laptop was broken. after fixing this laptop I started pidgin again. a lot of windows started poping up saying "this contact ex
<Petri-x> ists on the local list but not on the server list. do you want to add this user to the server list?" and I of course clicked yes. the problem is that even though I did that a lot of contacts are gone.
<favro> I've never used pidgi...
<favro> or pidgin
<Petri-x> favro, ok, do you use any IM client?
<favro> nope - just xchat
<Petri-x> favro, ok. I will try and ask in the pidgin forums, thanks again for helping me!
<favro> np :)
<jaakkome> Is there a way to change what rolling the mouse wheel on the title area of a window does?
<jaakkome> Currently it shades / unshades the window, but I'd like it to move the window to next / previous workspace
<gaurdro> what does {u} or {a} mean after a package name?
<Lancelot> What is KNetAttatch?
<favro> !info KNetAttatch
<ubottu> Package knetattatch does not exist in intrepid
<Lancelot> i have it in my files, but i don't know what it does...
<Renegade15> good day/evening
<favro> hello Renegade15
<Renegade15> this computer (my father's) is running 7.10, and I'd like to upgrade to 8.10, but the update manager is only offering 8.04 - is there any way I can update directly or do I have to take the step in between?
<Renegade15> (yes, I have updated my package lists and all...stays at 8.04 offered)
<Renegade15> maybe something like manually adding the 8.10 repositories...something like that?
<favro> you can only upgrade one at a time - I wouldrecommend using 8.04 atm as 8.10 is still very new
<favro> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<favro> personally I prefer a fresh install
<Renegade15> oh well...then I'll take 8.04 for now. Thanks for the help :)
<favro> np
<owen1> how to install firefox plugin (xpi) from the terminal? i tried: firefox -install-global-extension ImageViewer.xpi  but it didn't work.
<favro> does   man firefox   give a clue?
<_sebastian1> hi all
<favro> hello _sebastian1
<_sebastian1> I'm having some install troubles
<favro> happens to the best of us _sebastian1  - where is it giving issues?
<_sebastian1> I have two old Dell notebooks here and on the one with more RAM and a faster CPU the startup process hands when "starting GNOME desktop manager"
<_sebastian1> at first I thought it may be the live CD - so I downloaded the alternate
<favro> on the live cd or after install?
<favro> k
<_sebastian1> the installation went without problems
<_sebastian1> but then the first start the same thing
<favro> sounds like an X issue - X is what makes the graphics
<_sebastian1> I even tried with the same boot options as on gutsy b 4 "vga=792 dma nofirewire"
<favro> what's the vid card?
<_sebastian1> vid card ... well how can I find out when there is no oS on the computer ...
<favro> when it can't start gnome - which is ubuntu not xubuntu - you can hit ctrl+alt+F2  and login to use the virtual terminal - then type   lspci | grep VGA   to find out
<TheSheep> favro: the 'starting gnome' message is in xubuntu too, because it's gdm. of course the message is wrong :)
<favro> ohh
<favro> thnx TheSheep
<_sebastian1> the thing is that after it did not work on the better equiped NB I put the live CD in the old Dell one with less ram
<_sebastian1> yea the message is from XUbuntu
<_sebastian1> I think it is a intel chip but I am not sure
<_sebastian1> with gutsy the vid chip was not recognised 100% so I had to pass vga=792 at oot
<_sebastian1> boot
<favro> _sebastian1: there's been a few issues with X on intrepid - in the virtual terminal you could try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg - it "might" let you get some graphics working
<_sebastian1> I thought in the same direction - so I booted the recovery option and was hoping to get into a shell but I got into a menu where I chose fixX - same thing
<favro> there is an option in recovery to use a shell/terminal - try that _sebastian1
<favro> iirc
<_sebastian1> favro: OK I will - thanks so far
<favro> luck
<favro> write the command down maybe
<favro> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<_sebastian1> same thought here :-)
<favro> hehe
<_sebastian1> the option is called 'drop to root shell prompt'
<favro> thnx - been a while since I needed it :)
<favro> touch wood
<Ad0> what's the easiest way to add something that needs root access in startup without making a big init.d script?
<_sebastian1> the command does nothing except a message saying that: xserver-xorg postinstal warning overwriting possible customisex xorg.conf file
<_sebastian1> somethin along that line
<favro> it will have set the xorg.conf to a default so you "may" have a better chance of graphics
<favro> now do   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
 * favro has fingers crossed
<Ad0> lircd: WARNING: can't get exclusive access to events comming from `/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:01:05.0--event-ir' interface
<Ad0> argh
<Ad0> that didn't happen in 8.04
<favro> looks ugly...
<Ad0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/16462
<Ad0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/164627 *
<favro> Ad0: k
<_sebastian1> yipee X is up .... BUT keybord does not work? will reboot and check again
<favro> wow...
<favro> _sebastian1: is there an entry for the keyboard in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<TheSheep> favro: 8.10 igonres that entry in xorg.conf
<TheSheep> favro: it reads  /etc/default/console-setup instead
<favro> TheSheep: ok - and if it doesn't work what is the approach?
<TheSheep> favro: panic :)
<favro> hehe
<TheSheep> Ad0: /etc/rc.local
<Ad0> yeah just add it there?
<Ad0> the file doesn't exist though
<Ad0> thanks TheSheep
<TheSheep> it should exists and have an explanation inside
<TheSheep> note that it's run as root
<Ad0> yeah
<Ad0> you're right
<_sebastian1> well I did a restart and then I ended up with a blank screen
<_sebastian1> I added vga=792 to the boot option - still no X
<favro> _sebastian1: you had it then it went?
<favro> <_sebastian1> yipee X is up .... BUT keybord does not work? will reboot and check again
<_sebastian1> OK X is up again and keyboard not working - what can I do??
<favro> _sebastian1: using the mouse you "should" be able to browse to /etc/default/console-setup - what's in there?
<_sebastian1> well mouse and touchpad don't work either
<favro> the direction taken with X is wrong ...
<_sebastian1> when I have a look on the console
<_sebastian1> is is loading 105 keyb with us layout
<favro> and yet the keyboard doesn't work?
<_sebastian1> no
<favro> TheSheep: you busy?
<_sebastian1> well I can switch to ctr+alt+F1 to the root console and back to F6 but in X nothing works
<favro> it is F7 to get back to X
<_sebastian1> yes I meant that
<favro> k :)
<favro> so it is purely an X config that is borked
<TheSheep> _sebastian1: anything special about that keyboard? usb or ps/2?
<_sebastian1> not that I can think of - a notebook kb, so not all keys
<TheSheep> the release notes for 8.10 say:
<TheSheep> The keyboard settings now come from /etc/default/console-setup; to change them please use sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup. After that, HAL and X need to be restarted (e.g., by rebooting your system).
<TheSheep> _sebastian1: is it a toshiba?
<TheSheep> _sebastian1: do you use an xmodmap file?
<favro> time for me to get around to reading some release notes...
<TheSheep> favro: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<favro> thnx :)
<favro> _sebastian1: speak up please :)
<favro> sorry for troubling you TheSheep ...
<_sebastian1> no plain install no modifications so far
<favro> :)
<favro> _sebastian1: is it a toshiba lappy?
<TheSheep> favro: that's what I'm here for :)
<TheSheep> _sebastian1: I wonder whether 'lsusb' lists the keyboard
<_sebastian1> no a Dell latitude V700, quite old P3, 384 ram
<_sebastian1> no USB keyb - only hub and mouse
<TheSheep> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-912912.html
<TheSheep> I found this
<_sebastian1> I cant see anything in the release notes what could affect this notebook
<TheSheep> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522513 <-- another one
<_sebastian1> well I can't even log into X
<_sebastian1> where could I find these slow keys settings?
<TheSheep> _sebastian1: I think that guy used kubuntu
<TheSheep> _sebastian1: btw, if it doesn't even work at login screen, then it's something basic enough to also ask on #ubuntu
<TheSheep> _sebastian1: maybe they will know
<_sebastian1> yes thats how I read it
<_sebastian1> OK I will check there as well
<TheSheep> _sebastian1: you could also check the logs in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Ad0> xubuntu is very fast and light, but I have no idea how to use my remote with it
<Ad0> I can make the remote control work but I have to use the remote to launch 2 apps
<TheSheep> Ad0: you can't just bind them to keys in keyboard settings?
<TheSheep> Ad0: or are the remote events not received as keypresses?
 * TheSheep <-- layman
<_sebastian1> I will check the log file
<Ad0> TheSheep: well
<Ad0> gdm claims my remote
<Ad0> so I can't use it for anything else unless I tell hal to ignore it
<Ad0> then lirc works etc
<Ad0> what I am looking for is an alternative to irexec
<TheSheep> Ad0: that's over my head
<Ad0> hehe ok
<favro> Ad0: there might be something about the\at in the mythbuntus forums or similar
<favro> *that
<_sebastian1> OK I am giving up - will get hardy and try with that
<_sebastian1> favro, TheSheep: thanks a lot for your help
<favro> sorry it gave so much trouble _sebastian1
<_sebastian1> well it is not your fault - and I have no idea what I can do more, goes a bit beyond my knowledge...
<_sebastian1> I was hoping for a quick and painless upgrade... :-\
<favro> a quick and easy upgrade seems to be a 50/50 thing...
<Ad0> yeah favro
<Ad0> well I made hal ignore my remote so I can use lirc on it
<Ad0> which is fine now!
<Ad0> what I do need is a linux app that works like irexec but has a nice UI
<Ad0> there should be a nice UI that is like a dashboard or something
<Ad0> you know, like frontrow
<favro> Ad0: I've never seen one - but haven't been looking
<Ad0> ok
<Ad0> thanks :)
<favro> np :)
<sklivvz> hello
<sklivvz> i have a problem when running a kde session under xubuntu
<sklivvz> gconfd does not get started and all my gtk apps look like carp
<favro> carps are ugly but why use a kde session?
<sklivvz> well... i just want to try it out
<sklivvz> whatever...
<sklivvz> in any case, even if I start gconfd with "sudo gconftool-2 --spawn"
<favro> you need a qt-gtk engine for gtk under kde
<sklivvz> ok
<sklivvz> the package "gtk-qt-engine" would do right?
<favro> that's the one :)
<sklivvz> thanks a million favro
<sklivvz> :)
<favro> np :)
<tom____> any ideas why i have rendering errors like these? : http://xs233.xs.to/xs233/08440/2008-11-02-124147_1024x768_scrot109.png
<molok> hi *
<molok> I just installed xubuntu on my mom's machine, the only minor issue I have is that networkmanager asks to unlock the keyring at startup
<molok> it looks like this is a common issue, but I didn't find any good solution
<sklivvz> molok, it also happens on /my/ computer
<molok> it also sucks
<molok> :D
<molok> I mean, it's annoying, considering I have set up autologin to avoid passwords to type
<sklivvz> well nm-applet is problematic in any case... i have to restart it from time to time because it hangs my wifi connection
<coquinho> Hallo
<coquinho> hab ein problem mit meinem system nachdem ich laut wiki von kubuntu auf xubuntu wechseln wollte gibt mir Grub Fehler 17 aus....hilfe?
<vidd> !german
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<vidd> i think he was speaking german =\
<coquinho> sorry
<vidd> no problem
<coquinho> i thought i was in a german channel
<vidd> hehe
<vidd> if you know english, i might be able to help
<coquinho> anyway my problem is i tried to change from kubuntu to xubuntu now my system is not booting anymore grub is giving an error 17
<vidd> let me look up that error
<vidd> you have an external hdd?
<vidd> coquinho, you have a USB hard drive?
<coquinho> vidd: right now i have one but havent before....i am online through kanotix and tried to save my data to an external hdd....
<vidd> yes.... coquinho unplug that USB drive and reboot
<vidd> if this fixes your issue, set your system bios to ignore usb hard drives, or set them to boot later than internall hard drive
<coquinho> vidd: doesnt fix the issue
<vidd> ok....
<vidd> have you made any other changes? added any hard ware?
<vidd> error 17 is 95% caused by grub looking at the wrong partition for the boot order
<coquinho> vidd: ok maybe i can change that manually in the menu.lst?
<vidd> can you pastebin your menu.list and your fstab
<coquinho> in this channel?
<vidd> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<coquinho> menu.lst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66248/plain/
<coquinho> fsatb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66249/plain/
<coquinho> but its the kanotix fstab i think?
<GreedyB> Anyone here know how to edit the right click menu?? not the one thats associated with the menu editor
<vidd> coquinho, from what i see, your grub is looking for your linux boot stuff on hd0,0
<vidd> and i see that you have 2 physical hard drives....
<coquinho> i have an usb harddrive on actually but that wasnt when installing the system
<coquinho> which means?
<vidd> coquinho, right....and i believe that is what is causing the issue....
<coquinho> ok but its not boot when i have it disconnected as well
<coquinho> tried that before
<vidd> your grub is looking on hd0,0 for the boot stuff
<coquinho> if there is only one on its got to be the one
<vidd> i beleive your boot stuff is on hd0,1
<vidd> or hd1,0
<coquinho> ok that is only for physical harddrives or for partitions as well?
<vidd> so....let edit menu.lst and chnage hd0,0 to hd0,1
<vidd> first number is hard drive, second number is partition
<vidd> if you get Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition this tells us we are on the right track
<vidd> coquinho, any luck?
<whileimhere>  Morning. I am using XUbuntu 7.10 and would like to get the newest GIMP and Inkscape without having to upgrade my whole system. The reason I do not want to upgrade is simple: The wiresless stops working when I upgrade or install a new fresh version above 7.10. Is there a way to get the new versions of these programs? I have tried building from source but run into a ton of dependency issues.
<TheSheep> whileimhere: try getdeb.net
<whileimhere> okay thank you.
<vidd> whileimhere, are you using a broadcom card?
<whileimhere> Uh how can I tell?
<whileimhere> I am not sure really.
<whileimhere> its a wireless card on my laptop
<whileimhere> whats the terminal command to look at what chipset it is?
<vidd> whileimhere, lspci will tell you
<whileimhere> RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev-01)
<vidd> hrm...that should work without issue on later versions
<GreedyB> Anyone here know how to edit the right click menu?? not the one thats associated with the menu editor
<vidd> did you install it with ndiswrapper?
<vidd> GreedyB, what exactly you want to do with the right-click menu?
<whileimhere> vidd: No I just did the upgrades from 7.10 and tried to also install fresh via CD but any way I do it 7.10 has a good connect speed and neve drops the other versions all have those issues.
<vidd> whileimhere, ok....
<GreedyB> vidd: I'm trying to figure out what controls that whole function so I can edit it
<vidd> GreedyB, i will ask again....what kind of editing do you want to do?
<vidd> so i can tell if it is in xorg, or in the WM, or in the DM
<vidd> all 3 control what is in the right click menu
<vidd> also, right-click on desktop?
<GreedyB> vidd: ahh I'm sorry I use xfce at work but its not Xubuntu like home and I'm trying to do the same thing as my Xubuntu install
<vidd> right-click on item?
<whileimhere> Is there really that big of a difference in GIMP 2.4 and 2.6 , anyone know?
<GreedyB> vidd: correct the menu thats like desktop settings or new folder etc
<vidd> GreedyB, what WM is the work machine using?
<vidd> ok...never mind
<vidd> welcome back
<vidd> GreedyB, what WM is the work machine using?
<GreedyB> oops
<GreedyB> :P
<GreedyB> the xfwm4
<vidd> no...that is the Dm (desktop manager)
<vidd> i want to know the window manager
<GreedyB> vidd: 1 sec lol
<GreedyB> vidd: wow I should know this lol
<GreedyB> vidd: wouldnt it be xfce?
<vidd> GreedyB, no...that is the desktop manager....
<GreedyB> so xfwm4 and xfce are the same thing?
<vidd> in xubuntu, you have xorg that makes x work....
<vidd> you have GDM loaded on top of it....
<GreedyB> vidd: 1 sec
<vidd> and then xfce4 on top of that
<GreedyB> Xorg/X11
<vidd> GreedyB, pastebin me the output of : cd /etc/init.d/ && ls -al
<vidd> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vidd> GreedyB, this will answer my question
<GreedyB> vidd: http://pastebin.com/m14810254
<vidd> and is this the work machine or the xubuntu machine?
<GreedyB> vidd: work
<vidd> i ask because i see it has slim desktop manager and Gnome Desktop manager installed
<Ad0> scrollkeeper is broken
<vidd> i would be interested in knowing which is the default
<GreedyB> vidd: I installed GDM initially and switched to slim
<vidd> ic
<vidd> slim does not support the same robust menus as gdm does
<GreedyB> vidd: I see currently right click is the xfce menu which stinks.. so if I switch back to GDM I'd be able to edit the right click menu
<vidd> if you did "sudo /etc/init.d/slim stop && sudo /etc/init.dgdm start you might get the menus you want
<vidd> GreedyB, you might not even NEED to edit them
<GreedyB> vidd: yeah I don't really need to edit them I just want them :)
<vidd> try it....let me know
<vidd> =]
<GreedyB> vidd: no right click menu
<vidd> hrm
<GreedyB> vidd: I thought GDM/SLIM were only login screens weird
<vidd> GreedyB, no
<vidd> GreedyB, you said that the work machine was not *buntu....what is it?
<GreedyB> vidd: correct but its using xfce
<vidd> GreedyB, so what is it ?
<GreedyB> vidd: arch
<vidd> I ask, because if it was *buntu, simply installing xubuntu-settings would fix this
<vidd> you might try downloading the deb
<vidd> *xubuntu-default-settings
<GreedyB> vidd: gotcha i'll read up on xubuntu-default-settings
<vidd> let me verify that is  the right name
<vidd> xubuntu-default-settings
<vidd> under heading: Miscilanious graphical (universe)
<vidd> looks like no dependancy issues
<GreedyB> vidd: I'll just read up on what it does and see if I can replicate it
<GreedyB> vidd: thank you
<cybernoutles> hello there
<cybernoutles> i would like to auto start olge instead of totem, how do i set it up to do this?
<cybernoutles> for dvd playback
<cybernoutles> ogle
<cybernoutles> :P
<vidd> cybernoutles, you want to remove totem all together?
<cybernoutles> no , because it still usefull for firefox playback
<cybernoutles> its just to slow for dvd
<cybernoutles> on this machine
<cybernoutles> so i need to autostart ogle for dvd playback
<vidd> cybernoutles, then right-click the file....
<vidd> choose open with....
<vidd> place the check on "set default (or something similar)
<cybernoutles> one moment testing
<cybernoutles> if it works
<cybernoutles> no , did not do it
<cybernoutles> i guess it has to do with something else, its when i put in an dvd, it promts totem to play it
<cybernoutles> and yes i can choose to play the vob files with ogle, like you told me
<cybernoutles> but on auto start of the dvd it kicks in to totem
<vidd> cybernoutles, i removed totem completely on my system
<vidd> let firefox prompt you to add back the stuff you need
<cybernoutles> its an option, but that loses the plugins in firefox as well
<vidd> but i found that libxine1-ffmpg was all i needed
 * vidd is not a fan of gsteamer
<cybernoutles> yes i see
<cybernoutles> :P
<vidd> xine is better in my opinion
<vidd> and on my light-wieght machines, the smaller footprint and resource requirement of xine are noticable
<cybernoutles> ogle does run fine on this pentium 3 600 mhz with 265 ram
<cybernoutles> thats why i like to set it as default...:)
<cybernoutles> well i will just have to klick it away..
<slow-motion> hi
<vidd> hello slow-motion '
<slow-motion> hi vidd
<vidd> slow-motion, saying "hi" is usually a prelude to asking for help....need a question answered?
<slow-motion> not really *g*
<slow-motion> but i have two latex editors to choose one
<slow-motion> lyx and texmaker
<vidd> outside my expertise =]
<slow-motion> ok
 * vidd doesnt even know what latex is used for....though he's heard of ppl talking about it
<slow-motion> lyx is wysiwyg, but needs some things installed to get the full power. texmaker shows the source
 * vidd 's eyes glaze over....
<orkun> hllo
<orkun> i'm from turkey
<vidd> for some reason, holding the left arrow key will not repeatedly move the cursor to the left....anyone else notice this?
<vidd> marhaba orkun
<orkun> merhaba
<orkun> nas0131ls0131n
<vidd> orkun, my turkish is VERY limited
<orkun> how are you
<orkun> what
<vidd> eeim sin nacil
<orkun> what is your name
<orkun> ?
<TheSheep> !tk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk
<TheSheep> !tr | orkun
<ubottu> orkun: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<TheSheep> here :)
<orkun> heyyyyyyyyyy
<orkun> my turkey boy
<orkun> male
<orkun> my messenger
<orkun> delisahin_1985@hotmail.com
<orkun> k
<orkun> ok
<vidd> orkun, this is a support chanel, not a social room
<orkun> gril
<orkun> female
<orkun> firiend
<orkun> ok
<orkun> gril
<dcolish> can someone ban orkun, thats really annoying
<vidd> dcolish, has he been here b4?
<dcolish> no sure
<dcolish> not sure
<albi> how can I set higher resolution on xfce?
<albi> I have 1152x864, but I want 1280x1024
<dcolish> you can setup your xorg, or try running grandr. grandr is a gui thing so it might be more comfortable for you. However you'll need to reset the resolution each time you boot. That can be done with xrandr scripts
<dcolish> i think there is also a display manager under settings, hold
<dcolish> yeah just go to settings manager and click on display. it's going to list all the supported resolutions
<vidd> well...all the resolutions xorg has available
<dcolish> right
<albi> display manager does not show 1280x1024
<dcolish> there could be driver issues or xorg config problems preventing the higher resolutions from showing.
<dcolish> what kind of video card do you have?
<albi> it shows only smaller resolutions
<dcolish> also, do you know what the max resolution of your monitor is?
<albi> i have msi wind PC, some intel card
<albi> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<dcolish> yeah you're max res should be 1024x600 according to manufacture spec
<albi> i looked at xorg.conf but i is nearly empty
<albi> no I have PC, not netbook!
<dcolish> oh, this one? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MSI_Wind_PC
<albi> o
<albi> no
<dcolish> ah found it, you have an Integrated Intel® GMA950 graphics core
<albi> sorry, Germany link, but shows pc: http://www.tomshardware.com/de/Wind-PC2713-Atom-MSI,news-241550.html
<vidd> none of this matters....
<vidd> the chipset is the Intel 82945G/GZ
<albi> here is my xorg.conf:
<dcolish> please use pastebin
<dcolish> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<albi> it is only 10 lines
<albi> Section "Device"
<albi>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<albi> EndSection
<albi> Section "Monitor"
<albi>         Identifier      "Configured Monitor"
<albi> EndSection
<albi> Section "Screen"
<albi>         Identifier      "Default Screen"
<vidd> in intrepid, xorg no longer sets video modes
<albi>         Monitor         "Configured Monitor"
<albi>         Device          "Configured Video Device"
<albi> EndSection
<vidd> !pastebin | albi
<ubottu> albi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dcolish> vidd: what is the process used instead?
<albi> i didn't know this will work at all
<albi> vidd, how does it work then?
<vidd> im not entirely sure how it works....i just know that the monitor and resolutions are auto-detected at boot
<albi> now?
<albi> yes, but to small :(
<dcolish> ok, i suggest running grandr, it will at least give an idea of what video modes are available to the driver
<albi> i have 1280x1024 tft
<dcolish> the monitor is not always the final determinant of resolution
<vidd> albi, you could have a 57"plasma widescreen monitor...but that dont maen your video card could put out the best rolution it vcan display
<albi> with kubuntu I was able to set 1280x1024
<albi> so it must be possible
<dcolish> did you install grandr?
<albi> dcolish, and vidd : I know
<vidd> i  didnt say it was not possible
<albi> ok I try grandr
<dcolish> we just need to know more about the video modes available, i suggested grandr because it is easily reversable
<albi> vidd, ok
<albi> dcolish, grandr shows same resolutions as display manager
<albi> i need to add new resolution
<vidd> albi, you had kde on this same machine, with the same monitor and had more resolutions available?
<albi> yes I did boot kubuntu from cd and changed to 1280x1024
<vidd> intrepid or hardy?
<albi> hardy
<vidd> and what do you have installed here?
<albi> xubuntu 8.10
<vidd> get the hardy version
<vidd> 8.04
<albi> i think it was same problem
<vidd> you are comparing apples to oranges
<albi> on kde I have alot more resolutions to choose
<vidd> if you say kubuntu 8.04 shows all these options, then you should install xubuntu 8.04 to see if you can get those same resolutions....
<vidd> OR run the kubuntu 8.10 live cd and see if you still have those options
<vidd> albi, on kde AND a different xorg, you had more options
<albi> im not shure but I think I did check it and it was same problem
<dcolish> so do you have the xserver-xorg-video-intel package installed?
<vidd> albi, then install kubuntu
<vidd> from the disk that gave you all those options
<albi> vidd, I want xfce
<vidd> we cant troubleshoot without all the facts
<squid0> hi there. is the xubuntu regular x86 cd download a livecd?
<vidd> if you do a full install with kubuntu and still have all those options....we can get xubuntu to load all those options
<dcolish> your xorg does not identify the intel card as your Device
<dcolish> thats going be a problem
<dcolish> try this:: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<dcolish> as sudo
<dcolish> that will reconfigure your xorg for hihg resolution
<dcolish> back up your old one frist
<dcolish> first
<owen9914> is there any way of formatting a usb drive within xubuntu or do i need to download a programe to do it
<albi> i restart xorg
<dcolish> owen9914: of course, in all linux its the same. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-disk-format/
<albi> ok same resolution 1152x864
<dcolish> is you xorg any different?
<albi> xorg.conf looks the same as before
<squid0> if I boot with xubuntu desktop cd for x86, will I get a liveCD, and then an option on the desktop to install, similar to kde/gnome?
<squid0> (ie. ubuntu/kubuntu)?
<dcolish> albi: looks like the auto config isn't working for you
<albi> squid0, yes
<squid0> albi: ok, thanks. there's an install icon on the desktop?
<albi> dcolish, yes, can I do some manual setup?
<squid0> ok
<dcolish> albi: yup, lets check for the intel drivers: do lspci | grep intel
<dcolish> if nothing shows up try, lspci | grep vieo
<dcolish> sorry thats lsmod
<dcolish> not lspci
<dcolish> you should see the video card listed there, maybe with other devices
<albi> I have lots of intel in lspci
<dcolish> right thats why I corrected myself, use lsmod instead
<owen9914> sorry im new to linux so you type mkfs.vfat (device name) to format the drive with fat file system.
<owen9914> is that right?
<dcolish> owen9914: correct, i think there are flags for 16bit or 32bit
<albi> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<albi> ICH7 Family
<dcolish> thats the pci dump, where is the lsmod | grep intel?
<albi> owen9914, or use qtparted
<dcolish> parted is not as powerful as mkfs.* or fdisk
<albi> lsmod | grep -i intel
<albi> snd_hda_intel         381360  2
<albi> snd_pcm                83332  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss
<albi> snd                    63268  13 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<albi> snd_page_alloc         16264  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
<albi> intel_agp              34116  1
<albi> agpgart                42184  3 drm,intel_agp
<dcolish> albi: you need to stop doing multi line pastes
<vidd> somebody kick albi for pasteing in channel!!
<dcolish> !pastebin | albi
<ubottu> albi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<owen9914> thanks dcolish, albi for the help.
<dcolish> owen9914: no prob, did it work out for ya?
<owen9914> yeah it did.
<dcolish> cool
<albi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/66351/plain/
<albi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/66354/plain/
<albi> kicked?
<albi> .
<dcolish> ok you need to make sure that the driver is being used in the xorg conf file. here are two links. http://intellinuxgraphics.org/install.html, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2#xorg.conf
<dcolish> you will not need to rebuild the drivers, but there is helpful information on how to setup your xorg on the intellinuxgraphics site
<dcolish> the other site will help you configure for xrandr. The most important thing is that you're not telling xorg about the intel device in your config
<evilbug> i did a  fresh install of xubuntu intrepid and i have the ati/amd graphics driver in the Hardware Drivers list, but when i click Activate nothing happens.
<evilbug> nevermind. it installed now, the 12th time i've clicked it.
<vidd> wow...the "auto-detect keyboard" finally works correctly
<vidd> too bad it takes forever to auto-select!
<alejandro> how do I install other window manager in xubuntu 8.10 I hate the looking of xfce
<dcolish> what are you looking for?
<vidd> alejandro, what window manager do you want?
<CarlFK> ﻿sudo apt-get build-dep gqcam =  big spew of stuff like /var/lib/scrollkeeper/C/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml:2178: parser error : Extra content at the end of the document     <sect categorycode="GNOMEPreferences">
<vidd> CarlFK, ??
<CarlFK> but it worked ok on a gnome box, and also a u-server box (so no WM at all)
<alejandro> I think that one that's more simpler maybe in appearance
<CarlFK> everything in my ssh buffer: http://dpaste.com/88322/
<alejandro> I am used to fluxbox
<dcolish> CarlFK: we have no clue what you're looking for
<vidd> alejandro, so why not install flubuntu?
<dcolish> alejandro: fluxbox is available via apt
<CarlFK> dcolish: heh - I am looking or a clue :) - trying to figure out what happened
<vidd> CarlFK, so are we....
<vidd> what did you want to happen, and what were your actual results?
<CarlFK> guessing it is a bug in something, but the same apt-get on the same box, and 2 others worked fine
<dcolish> 2 other builds?
<CarlFK> vidd: want: no errors.  actual: lots of errors http://dpaste.com/88322/
<vidd> so you are trying to apt-get install gqcam?
<CarlFK> no.
<vidd> what are you trying to do?
<dcolish> CarlFK: try to find <tocsec"> in your scrollkeeper_extened_cl.xml file
<dcolish> its got a syntax  error
<dcolish> if you have a good xml editor you'll see it more easily. but a / in vim should work too
<alejandro> ok
<dcolish> i guess i dont really understand why you're trying to build a deb of that package
<CarlFK> dcolish: to enable debug symbols
<dcolish> CarlFK: check the stack dump then. you're debug info is in the first line
<CarlFK> what got me here was trying to track down a memory leak in the v4l2 api example... that journey lead me to http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10597
<dcolish> so you're not able to repro?
<CarlFK> I figured maybe adding a gdb bt would help...
<CarlFK> I was able to repot it
<CarlFK> er, able to repo http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10597
<dcolish> yeah a bt always helps, did you attempt to enable core dumps via ulimit -c unlimited
<CarlFK> nope - hang on a sec.  back to <tocsec">To Add Files to an Archive
<dcolish> yeah the " in the xml is going to def mess up the parse
<CarlFK> found that in  /var/lib/scrollkeeper/C/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml - is that worth reporting?
<dcolish> yes
<CarlFK> against what package?
<dcolish> but make sure thats the complete fix.
<dcolish> look for what package owns that file
<dcolish> i'm pretty sure there is a cli method, but i usually google it
<CarlFK> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml&mode=exactfilename&suite=intrepid&arch=any
<CarlFK> "    You have searched for files named scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml in suite intrepid, all sections, and all architectures.    Sorry, your search gave no results   "
<dcolish> dpkg --search <path to file>
<CarlFK> dpkg: *scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml* not found.
<dcolish> you put in the --search right?
<dcolish> and the full path
<CarlFK> juser@dhcp57:~/vga2usb/v4l.org/examples/gqcam$ dpkg --search  scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml
<CarlFK> oh, not full path...
<dcolish> k
<CarlFK> dpkg: /var/lib/scrollkeeper/C/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml not found.
<dcolish> ok try dlocate -s, its pretty much the same idea
<dcolish> did you use a deb to install?
<CarlFK> install what?  probably - I did a clean install of xubuntu, and then a few apt-gets - no make/install stuff
<CarlFK> $ dlocate -s /var/lib/scrollkeeper/C/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml "Package /var/lib/scrollkeeper/C/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml does not exist."
<dcolish> sorry, dlocate -S, capital S
<CarlFK> gah: /usr/bin/locate.findutils: `/var/lib/dlocate/dlocatedb': No such file or directory
<dcolish> looks like the db file was not created yet
<CarlFK> I did just install dlocate to do this - guessing that is what glknots is doing?
<vidd> what's he actually trying to do?
<CarlFK> er, I bet that's the screen saver ..
<dcolish> one last thing we can try, apt-file search <file_name>...
<dcolish> vidd: i'm not totally sure
<CarlFK> vidd: currently trying to report a bug.  which I found when trying to add to another bug report, which I found trying to figure out where to report a 3rd and 4th bug
<CarlFK> http://www.linuxtv.org/downloads/video4linux/API/V4L2_API/v4l2spec/capture.c has a memory leak.  not sure where to report...
<vidd> ic
<vidd> (well....not really...but ok)
<CarlFK> heh - ka boom: sudo apt-get install apt-file = same xml error :)
<CarlFK> but it did seem to install, so forging ahead
<CarlFK>  apt-file search scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml (and with the /var/.. path) didn't return anything
<CarlFK> I am going to ignore this one for now
<vidd> wb GreedyB
<CarlFK> there is a chance it is a hardware issue with the box.  memtest for 24 hours: passed.  maxtor HD checker for a few hours: passed.  but every so often I see HD error stuff in dmesg
<TheSheep> CarlFK: what error exactly?
<CarlFK> TheSheep: this best sums it up: $ grep tocsec\" /var/lib/scrollkeeper/C/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml
<CarlFK> <tocsec">To Add Files to an Archive
<CarlFK> the quote is an error
<TheSheep> CarlFK: I meant the hdd error
<GreedyB> vidd: hey man.. I finnaly gave up lol its way too involved lol
<vidd> GreedyB, what was it you wanted b4?
<CarlFK> [ 7383.686239]          res 51/84:00:cf:9d:94/00:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)
<GreedyB> vidd: I was trying to get the right click thing working
<vidd> why not ask in a archlinux chat room?
<CarlFK> TheSheep: http://dpaste.com/88325/
<GreedyB> vidd: cause arch doesnt have a default for that type of thing and I use Xubuntu at home
<GreedyB> vidd: its all good
<TheSheep> CarlFK: no idea
<vidd> GreedyB have you checked out the archwiki?
<CarlFK> anyone know the valgrind args for just showing there is a memory leak in as few lines as possible
<vidd> CarlFK, how do you know there is a memory leak if you dont know how to show it?
<vidd> =]
<CarlFK> vidd: I can show it in many lines.  trying to make a small summary
<CarlFK> I think I can just pluck this line: ==17153== malloc/free: in use at exit: 2,457,632 bytes in 5 blocks.
<vidd> CarlFK, get the proof with the many lines....and copy/paste into your bug report
<vidd> you will never get yelled at for too much data
<vidd> if everyone had to beat their head against the wall like this just to report a bug, then there would be no bug reports ever made
<CarlFK> cept I don't know where to post, so I am sending emails with "where do I post this?"
<vidd> what app has the leak?
<CarlFK> http://www.linuxtv.org/downloads/video4linux/API/V4L2_API/  " Also a complete  video capture example, source is capture.c."
<CarlFK> the official spec :/
<vidd> so report it there
<CarlFK> where?
<vidd> what app did you download?
<CarlFK> capture.c
<vidd> ok...so report it against capture.c
<CarlFK> who's on first?
<CarlFK> where?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ ?
<vidd> no
<vidd> its a video4linux issue, not ubuntu issue
<vidd> if you apt-get installed something, THEN you would post a bug on launchpad
<CarlFK> right
<CarlFK> I am having no problem finding places not to report it :)
<CarlFK> best I have found so far is http://bugzilla.kernel.org
<CarlFK> but that seems odd
<CarlFK> the plan was to find somewhere to post it, then email the author with a link
<CarlFK> seemed more polite/effective than just sending all the details to the author
<vidd> CarlFK, so what exactly are you trying to do? web cam? tv tuner card?
<CarlFK> the very top of this is a vga capture device
<vidd> i understand that
<vidd> which KIND of video capture device?
<CarlFK> not video... vga
<CarlFK> see item 1 of http://chipy.org/V4l2forPyCon
<vidd> so which side is having the leak? input or output?
<vidd> im assuming you are trying display video output from one system inside a window from another
<CarlFK> no.
<CarlFK> capture.c does not display - it just reads and discards
<vidd> so your just pumping output directly to a second monitor?
<CarlFK> no.  record video to a file
<vidd> then why are you using item 1 on http://chipy.org/V4l2forPyCon in the first place?
<vidd> i really dont understand what your trying to do
<CarlFK> becaues that is what converts the vga signal into a stream of bytes I can save
<vidd> you would most likely be better off getting an answer to your "where should i post this" question in the video4linux chat room
<CarlFK> done that.
<CarlFK> I am here tying to report a bug I got with apt-get...
<vidd> if they cant answer it....what would make you think a support room that has nothing to do with that project would know?
<vidd> wel...wtf????
<vidd> what is the issue you got with apt-get?
<CarlFK> I never figured that out.  wrote it off to bad hardware
<CarlFK> best I got is
<vidd> what did you type and what was the output?
<CarlFK> sudo apt-get --assume-yes --force-yes build-dep gqcam; output: http://dpaste.com/88322/
<vidd> apt-get wont fail from bad hardware
 * dcolish just completed ibex update, xorg broke but easy to fix
<vidd> CarlFK, so did you actually install the app?
<CarlFK> vidd: I think so.  I haven't actually gotten to building - trying to find the env var to enable debug symbols
<vidd> CarlFK, you may want to apt-get remove --purge gqcam && sudo apt-get install gqcam
<vidd> this way, if it fails to install, there will be useful data to post a bug on launchpad against that app
<vidd> apt-get remove --purge removes the file and purges configuration data
<vidd> time for my smoke break...be back in like 10 minutes
<CarlFK> here is an example of what I am trying to do: http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/temp/Oct30/a/old/test3.mpg
<CarlFK> 3mb
<burim1> hello
<vidd> hello burim1
<burim1> i messed up, tried to get compiz tow work but in the process i ruined something else, the window decorator doesnt work anymore
<burim1> can anyone help please?
<knome> !wait
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wait
<knome> >__<
<knome> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<knome> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<knome> burim1,  ^
<burim1> i realize "answers are not always available" wasnt demanding anything, just asking...
<burim1> sorry about that, i wont repeat
<knome> i'm sure somebody will help you if you can wait
<albi> rehi
<vidd> burim1, unfortunantly, i dont know anything about compiz, so i dont know how it would mess up your settings for your normal desktop
<albi> ok I found solution for xconf problem
<vidd> albi, re-hi to you too
<vidd> =]
<albi> i did start kubuntu 7.10 and copy xorg.conf
<burim1> im afraid it was my fault and not compiz's i didnt know how to get it to work so i just typed "compiz" in the terminal and then everything went wrong
<vidd> burim1, does hitting [ctrl]+[alt]+[bckspc] (restarting your desktop) fix your issue?
<burim1> no i tried restarting
<vidd> albi, with kubuntu7.10 installed, did you apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and restart?
<vidd> or are you just using the live cd?
<vidd> burim1, then im out of suggestions =[
<albi> vidd, http://paste.ubuntu.com/66400/plain/
<albi> I did copy xorg.xonf to my xubuntu 8.10 works now
<albi> i have lots of resolutions, I switch to 1280x1024 and be happy :)
<vidd> albi, sweet....
<vidd> did you restart and make sure it still worked?
<albi> vidd, no install of 7.10, just boot cd and save config
<albi> yes I work on it at he moment
<vidd> albi, restart machine and make sure that you dont lose those settings
<albi> i did copy xorg.conf and reboot
<dcolish> albi: fyi, all you really needed was the device and screen section to fix the resolutions. it would be good to take a few minutes and really understand the fix
<albi> dcolish,  Ok I try old conf and add device and screen and reboot
<dcolish> well hold on a second.
<dcolish> albi: you dont have to go back and fix that one
<albi> dcolish, will I need monitor too?
<dcolish> yes
<albi> but I want to know if it wrks
<albi> works
<dcolish> oh ok, well experiment away
<dcolish> grab the monitor, device, and screen sections
<dcolish> and make you refer to them correctly in your server layout section
<dcolish> also if the bus id for your pci device is wrong it will never work
<dcolish> so double check it with lspci, should be the same
<dcolish> back this xorg up to
<dcolish> too
<albi> back and works fine
<vidd> albi awesome....file a bug
<albi> thanks for help!!!
<vidd> albi, PLEASE file a bug
<albi> it looks like 7.10 was much better in auto detecting
<vidd> 8.04 was the same way....
<vidd> but file a bug so (hopefully) JJ will not be this bad
<albi> i had problems with my acer aspire one too, and 7.10 worked better than 8.04
<albi> never did file a bug, where will I have to do this?
<vidd> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<albi> ok thanks
<vidd> if ppl dont file bug reports, these things will stay forever
<vidd> !bug1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug1
<vidd> !#1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1
<vidd> !bug 1
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<vidd> bah! they changed it
<owen9914> albi:you said you had a bug on your aspire 1. if you dont mind what was it?
<vidd> owen9914, he had a display issue....
<vidd> not all available resolutions were showing
<owen9914> oh ok. was wondering cause i was planning on installing xubuntu on own aspire 1
<dcolish> owen9914: I wouldn't let a resolution issue discourage you
<dcolish> it seems that display issues are common and generally easy to fix
<Klowner> all the apt repos should have 8.10 out on them by now shouldn't they? My updater tool isn't showing any upgrade available, 'tis odd
<owen9914> ok thanks dcolish.
<owen9914> ill be installing tonight  so ill message back if i have any problems.
<dcolish> sounds good
<PopeJo|xubutest> Klowner, zou might have to activate it in your synaptic, settings. preferences
<PopeJo|xubutest> distribution
<PopeJo|xubutest> there you can choose if only long term support, or all updates should be applied
<robert__> how do i remove the desktop icons trash, home, and filesystem?
<Odd-rationale> robert__: right-click desktop --> desktop menu
<Odd-rationale> there is an option to disable desktop icons...
<robert__> Odd-rationale, i don't see that option
<Odd-rationale> robert__: i believe it is in the second tab...
<Odd-rationale> (i don't have xfce up right now... or i would tell you exactly...)
<robert__> Odd-rationale, oh it worked thanks, except for trash. is there a way to remove trash?
<robert__> oh i see it
<robert__> sorry
<Odd-rationale> np :)
<robert__> Odd-rationale, thanks man, its all good now
<robert__> for a little bit i felt my linux freedom was threatened haha
<Klowner> ah, that was it
<matt42> are they any desktop effects for xubuntu 8.10
<TheSheep> matt42: xubuntu doesn't do desktop effects, except for transparency and shadows
<matt42> kk cheers
<TheSheep> matt42: you can install compiz to have the effects from ubuntu
<matt42> will they work on a ati9250 or FX5500
<TheSheep> matt42: no idea, you have to ask the compiz guys
<TheSheep> !compiz | matt42
<ubottu> matt42: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<matt42> kk cheers
<frenzy42> is anyone else having problems with the upgrade popping up?
<frenzy42> i have the alternate install on three computers and neither of them show that an upgrade is avaliable
<frenzy42> i'm running 8.04
<robert__> in xubuntu can memory devices such as usb connected sd/sd-micro cards be recognized right away?
<frenzy42> robert_ yes
<robert__> thanks
<frenzy42> but you have to go to /media/(thedevice)
<frenzy42> it usally does not pop-up on the desktop
<ggreer> so what's the standard way for browsing samba shares with xubuntu? I don't see "network" under places and googling gives me lots of stuff from 2006
<robert__> frenzy42, where do i find that in the menus?
<TheSheep> ggreer: you can use pyneighbourhood or fusesmb
<frenzy42> places-file sytem
<frenzy42> then /media/thedevice
<frenzy42> usally named disk
<ggreer> TheSheep: oh, so the guides from 2006 are still correct
<robert__> oh ok, thanks
<frenzy42> is anyone have problems with the update manager not showing that the new version is avaliable
<vidd> frenzy42, that is because hardy is long term support
<vidd> you need to open terminal and typ update-manager -d
<frenzy42> ok
<frenzy42> thanks!
<vidd> frenzy42, i asked the same thing the other day!
<robert__> i thought about installing compiz and awn, but decided that would defeat the purpose of using xubuntu
<slow-motion> n8
<robert__> i saw a cool video yesterday on youtube showing that xubuntu on 256mb ram out performs vista on 4G ram
<vidd> robert__, as cool as those thing are....you have to look at the applications running as well....
<DebDeb> which version of Xubuntu should I get? 8.04.1 or 8.10? I know 8.10 is the newest, but 8.04.1 has LTS. What do people recommend?
<robert__> here's the link i saw the video onhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXK5CNRk3NE
<vidd> for example, opening up word is much more intensive then opening up mousepad
<robert__> i always go newest for the improvements and just put up with the bugs and wait them out
<vidd> DebDeb, it all depends on what your looking for
<robert__> oops
<robert__> wrong link
<vidd> robert__, im not really interested
<DebDeb> vidd, whatevers best. I do some basic programming, emulation of various machines (such as calc.) etc. I like SPEED and privacy
<robert__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JO7pkhPnLE here's the right one
<vidd> youtube is not very freindly to my system
<vidd> DebDeb, then either one is fine
<DebDeb> vidd, yes, privacy and security are important....whats the difference?
<vidd> DebDeb, for the most part....the kernel
<DebDeb> vidd, hmmm...If i wanted to do some IT work, install a LAMP server - what would be betteR?
<DebDeb> I also run R a lot...
<vidd> r?
<jim30> Having problem with intrepid final after upgrading from 8.04.  Very slow to boot compared to 8.04 LTS.  Any idea why? Thought it was supposed to be faster boot than 8.04. Almost 2 minutes to boot compared to 30 seconds before upgrade.
<DebDeb> vidd, an open source statistical environment
<Odd-rationale> DebDeb: 8.10 has the encrypted ~/Private directory... if you want privacy...
<DebDeb> Odd-rationale, hey hey hey. that sounds nice!
<robert__> i'm sure updates will speed it up
<DebDeb> vidd, what are the different things they are used for? will 8.10 be have LTS?
<vidd> jim30, did you set up the encryption?
<Odd-rationale> DebDeb: no lts on 8.10
<jim30> yes
<DebDeb> Odd-rationale, so does that mean it will become obselete in a year or so?
<vidd> DebDeb, lts is long term support
<Odd-rationale> DebDeb: 18 months
<vidd> jim30, there is your slow-down
<Odd-rationale> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<DebDeb> Odd-rationale, so 8.10 will become obselete quicker, why did they make two versions?
<jim30> Why so much slower than 8.04 with encryption?
<Odd-rationale> DebDeb: well. you have to understand ubuntu's release schedule system...
<vidd> DebDeb, your LAMP server (if its going to be headless) would be best with 8.04.1
<vidd> your desktop would be better with the 8.10
<DebDeb> vidd, headless?
<Odd-rationale> DebDeb: as you know, ubuntu gets a new release every sixmonths.
<vidd> DebDeb, no graphics
<DebDeb> vidd, ugh. no graphics, =D
<DebDeb> Odd-rationale, didnt know that. continue please
<vidd> jim30, i dont know the under-workings
<Odd-rationale> DebDeb: for commercial companies, that is too fast to keep up updateing all there machines... so ubuntu implements what are known as LTS Long Term Support
<DebDeb> Odd-rationale, ah. thats not too fast for me and updating is not so difficult
<Odd-rationale> DebDeb: LTS release is every 2 years, and get support for 3 years. normal releases get release every 6 months and are supported for 18 monts...
<vidd> jim30, i just know that on my systems, if i use the encryption, they drag on boot, and if i dont, they fly
<DebDeb> Odd-rationale, ahh...so 8.10 is "better" but needs to be updated more frequently?
<Odd-rationale> for example, 6.06 was the first LTS. two years later we have 8.04 LTS. the Next Lts is scheduled for 10.04
<DebDeb> Odd-rationale, I did find that 8.04 Ubuntu was a little poorer than 7.10...
<jim30> Thanks .
<Odd-rationale> DebDeb: 8.10 is new and will need to be updated to 9.04 in sixmonths...
<robert__> i thought every new one has lts
<DebDeb> Odd-rationale, which one is more  likely to be more stable?
<Odd-rationale> DebDeb: i agree... imo, 8.10 seemed to fix those issues...
<vidd> i also dont activate networking until after i load the desktop....because the system wants to spend forever timing out on network interfaces that are not plugged in or have anything to connect to
<Odd-rationale> DebDeb: 8.10 ! :P
<DebDeb> Odd-rationale, 8.10 will be more stable? Great. I think that is what i will get.
<DebDeb> Odd-rationale, vidd. Thanks for the help. Im fetching Xubuntu now. Cheers!
<vidd> robert__, no...just every 2 years
<robert__> xubuntu is normally fast, i assume more than a gig of ram wouldn't be used without multiple/certain apps
<robert__> oh ok
<robert__> so 8.10 doesn't have LTS?
<vidd> robert__, that is correct
<DebDeb> robert__, lol. I covered this. It will be updated however...its not like no LTS means that you will be hanging
<robert__> how long is the support for 8.10, just until 9.4?
<favro> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<robert__> thats what i was thinking
<Odd-rationale> thx favro... should have known there was a factoid... :P
<favro> :)
<DebDeb> So, essentially. The X.10 releases are better for you if you can afford to update more frequently?
<vidd> robert__, you will get updates on 8.10 for 18 months (until version 10.04)
<Odd-rationale> btw, just as a reminder, Ubuntu OpenWeek starts tomorrow. and will be held at #ubuntu-classroom
<Odd-rationale> !openweek
<ubottu> Ubuntu is hosting a series of introductory sessions for people who want to join the Ubuntu community, which all takes place in a week. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek for schedules, logs, and instructions.
<robert__> i just always get the latest release for the improvements and wait out the bugs
<Odd-rationale> don't miss out!
<knome> hmm. i wonder whether i'm sharing the speak about xubuntu with cody or not
<vidd> DebDeb, the "every six months" releases...not just the .10's
<robert__> i want to join
<gourdcaptain> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/251107/comments/43 - How do I install these bugfix beta video drivers in Xubuntu 8.10?
<gourdcaptain> The 96.96.43.9 ones.
<robert__> are ubuntu and xubuntu comparily about the same in speed withouth the compiz effects, or is it more than just compiz that makes ubuntu noticeably less speedy?
<Odd-rationale> robert__: more than compiz... xfce is quite a bit lighter than gnome...
<gourdcaptain> robert__: XFCE (xubuntu'
<gourdcaptain> s window manager) uses less memory and resources than GNOME.
<robert__> whats s?
<gourdcaptain> robert__: Accidentally cut that line in two.
<vidd> gourdcaptain, you download the .tar.gz, unpack it, and follow the instructions in the readme file
<robert__> oh ok
<vidd> gourdcaptain, usually, you just copy the entire directory into the /lib/firmware folder, and remove the item from the blacklist
<gourdcaptain> robert__: Also, xubuntu comes with a different set of lighweight applications than normal ubuntu.
<gourdcaptain> vidd: Remove it from the blacklist?
<vidd> yes...just as it tells you to in the instructions on the page you links
<gourdcaptain> vidd: No, it just says to remove it from the blacklist. I have no idea how to do that.
<vidd> did you download the tar.gz file?
<gourdcaptain> vidd: Yes.
<vidd> did you unpack it?
<gourdcaptain> vidd: Yes.
<vidd> did you read the README file?
<gourdcaptain> vidd: I can't find a readme file inside.
<vidd> i havent finished dl'ing it myself....
<gourdcaptain> vidd: Thanks for the help so far, though.
<vidd> these usually have an instruction file inside the package telling the user how to install it
<vidd> and it looks like i will be going home before it finishes downloading
<gourdcaptain> vidd: Theres a shell script inside for x86 systems. Should I run that?
<robert__> i'm using totem-xine for dvds and epiphany for music, does xfce have similar lighter apps?
<vidd> gourdcaptain, dunno....what other files are in there?
<robert__> is switching from firefox to epiphany a good idea?
<vidd> robert__, if you want light, drop totem and epiphany and use gxine for both
<gourdcaptain> vidd: Theres another shell script for x84-64, a makefile, and  a folder called "Debian.binary" with text files I can't identify,
<robert__> i meant rhythmbox not epiphany, sorry
<vidd> robert__, epiphany is lighter then firefox, but there are other choices as well
<robert__> i know epiphany and firefox are equal on the acid test
<vidd> robert__, then definantly kill off rythembox!
<robert__> vidd, really?
<vidd> robert__, yes....why have 2 different apps when one app can do all?
<robert__> oh ok
<vidd> gxine is a fine xine-based multimedia player
<robert__> i really like the video quality in xine, is gxine pretty similar?
<vidd> gxine is a nice overlay of the xine player
<Maximilian1st> Hi, how can I tell if there are wrongly two mices detected by the system? I use a notebook and it seems that my xfdesktop is crashing because it is waiting for some mouse input it can't receive for some reason. I use Ubuntu 8.04 with svn Xfce.
<knome> what does "video quality in xine" really mean.. doesn't the quality depend on the video :P
<robert__> yeah usually
<robert__> i'm gonna try out gxine
<knome> Maximilian1st, have you thought of moving to 8.10 ?
<joerlend_> hey all. I'm trying to install Xubuntu intrepid onto a laptop that had xubuntu hardy. Hardy installed without any problems, but intrepid halts while booting. I haven't tried running a live session though. Is this a known bug?
<vidd> knome, im thinking he means "not that crap gsteamer rendering software"
<Maximilian1st> knome, not really no
<Maximilian1st> would you think that would solve the issue?
<knome> "svn xfce" does sound a bit like something might actually go wrong at least :]
<Maximilian1st> joerlend_, this is probably too vague for anyone to tell what your problem is.
<vidd> Maximilian1st, your running a "prove" system with an "experimental" wm....
<joerlend_> maxamillion, that the installer from the desktop cd doesn't work anymore?
<joerlend_> Maximilian1st... that was for you.
<robert__> joerlend_, did you do a disc integrity check? it'll tell you if there's errors on the disc
<joerlend_> I did.
<Maximilian1st> knome, I know, though I'm the only one to complain about that. Just, how can I tell what mouse is being discovered by the system, does anyone know?
<vidd> joerlend_, if you have a working hardy install....why not just upgrade by running update-manager -d in terminal?
<joerlend_> robert__, trying to boot into a live session now, but it takes quite some time. :)
<Maximilian1st> joerlend_, I thought it was for me. There is an alternate CD install, you could try that and see how far you go?
<joerlend_> vidd, it might come to that.
<vidd> joerlend_, how much ram ya got?
<knome> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<joerlend_> vidd, it was a clean system, so I thought a clean install might be just as well, but if it doesn't work, then I'll obviously have to try something else.
<knome> meh.
<joerlend_> vidd, 128MB.
<vidd> the live cd will never come up....
<vidd> the alt cd will have issues
<joerlend_> vidd, the installer doesn't come up.
<robert__> gxine takes a long time to install
<knome> Maximilian1st, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingMouseDetection <- does this help you?
<joerlend_> the live session did come up with hardy, though it took a long time.
<vidd> even the mini.iso will be extremely slow
<Maximilian1st> knome, I have a look at it...
<robert__> i use to use itunes, man did that suck
<vidd> joerlend_, you only have 2/3 of the recomended ram for the alt cd installer
<joerlend_> vidd, what? That's 64MB isn't it?
<knome> ?!
<joerlend_> for the alternate install? But I'm not using the alternate install, I'm using the install from the desktop cd.
<vidd> the live cd , which runs the entire OS in your ram, cant load
<robert__> i use to use windows xp, the min ram was 128
<vidd> because it runs out of ram-space
<joerlend_> vidd, hardy live works just fine with 128MB.
<robert__> live cd does use more though for sure
<joerlend_> vidd, why does 810 require so much more than 804?
<vidd> once the OS is installed, it will be fine with that little ram
<joerlend_> yes, but why does intrepid require so much more resources than hardy?
<vidd> i dont know....
<vidd> but you dont have the minimum recommended ram for hardy's live cd either
<robert__> maybe its because its new and will slim over a few updates? hope....
<joerlend_> dammit. Perhaps I'll have to switch to Fedora then?
<joerlend_> vidd, oh, but that booted just fine.
<robert__> i've never used fedora
<vidd> "well officer....i was able to do 80 miles an hour over the speed limit around that corner last time it rained without crashing!"
<robert__> ubuntu distros are the only ones i've really liked, well, except kubuntu, i don't like kde
<joerlend_> I guess I'll try with the alt install, and if that doesn't work, I'll just have to either upgrade through the net or switch to another distro. Can you recommend another distro for older hardware?
<robert__> i'd recommend net upgrade, go have fun, come home, and enjoy
<vidd> joerlend_, if hardy is already installed, just upgrade
<vidd> save you hours of aggrevation
<joerlend_> vidd, but will it work on only 128MB RAM, or has the OS been made so much heavier it can't be used anymore?
<knome> joerlend_, it will work.
<knome> joerlend_, i also suggest updating with update manager
<Maximilian1st> knome, nope, did not help, but... brought me further in that I had a look at the mouse settings in Xfce and it does show two mices. So I had a look at my xorg.conf file (yes, I still have one) and for some obscure reason there are two mices listed in there, will try to delete one and reload X.
<vidd> joerlend_, once its installed...it will work fine....
<robert__> did the recommended minimum requirements change at all?
<vidd> THE INSTALLER is what you are having issues with...and needs so much of your ram
<knome> Maximilian1st, ok :)
<robert__> i know ubuntu 8.10 fits on a cd-r and 8.4 didn't
<joerlend_> I'll try to upgrade then.
<robert__> i'm gonna try out gxine
<joerlend_> ah, I hate regressions.
<knome> i'm gonna try sleeping
<knome> good night.
<vidd> joerlend_, its not "regression"
<vidd> its progress
<vidd> and with that...im going home
<joerlend_> well. Progress in the wrong direction is a regression, isn't it? :=
<robert__> i tried to play a dvd in gxine and this is what it said No input plugin was found.
<robert__> Maybe the file does not exist or cannot be accessed, or there is an error in the URL. what gives?
<robert__> xine engine failed to start
<nycz> anyone here who knows how to install xubuntu 8.10 with safe graphics mode?
<nycz> without the alternate cd
<vinnl> nycz, what do you mean by safe graphics mode?
<nycz> when i installed kubuntu, there was an option on boot where i could choose safe graphic mode or something
<robert__> gxine didn't work, it said xine failed to start
<vinnl> nycz, IIRC Xubuntu and Kubuntu have about the same boot screen
<vinnl> *CD
<robert__> i don't like kde
<nycz> yup, but xubuntu doesnt have the failsafe graphics-option
<nycz> and right now my screen cant handle the normal install
<vinnl> nycz, it's still the same screen? It received an update with Xubuntu 8.10 if I'm right
<robert__> i wonder why xfce doesn't have LTS?
<Maximilian1st> Hey vinnl, is it your translation I'm about to commit?
<vinnl> Maximilian1st, might be :)
<vinnl> robert__, Xfce or Xubuntu?
<nycz> im not sure, i haven't installed 8.04
<nycz> but is there any boot option or something?
<robert__> xfce
<vinnl> nycz, probably, but I wouldn't know off the top of my head. You could check the Kubuntu CD and see what they added
<robert__> vinnl, xfce
<vinnl> robert__, probably a lack of manpower to maintain that many releases
<nycz> vinnl: how do i check that?
<vinnl> nycz, I believe you had to press Tab to edit a boot option now
<vinnl> It's mentioned on-screen anyway
<nycz> ok... hm
<robert__> are the GStreamer plugins required for gxine?
<vinnl> nycz, or you could open the .iso with Archive Manager and view the file isolinux/text.cfg
<vinnl> robert__, nope
<nycz> vinnl: ok, will try
<robert__> what do i need to install for gxine to work?
<robert__> it failed when i tried to play a dvd
<nycz> vinnl: by the way, i just remembered what happned when i tried to install regularly
<nycz> vinnl: the screen says "Out of range"
<nycz> vinnl: never happened to me before 8.10, and it was the same with kubuntu 8.10
<vinnl> robert__, no idea, perhaps there's a #gxine channel?
<vinnl> nycz, sorry, never had that before, wouldn't know what to do :(
<nycz> vinnl: ok :/
<vinnl> nycz, though if it's the same in Kubuntu, you might try in #ubuntu or #kubuntu as well :)
<nycz> vinnl: i read that they changed to a newer x.org
<nycz> vinnl: though it might have something to do wiht that
<vinnl> Could be, really wouldn't know :S
<nycz> ok :/
<joerlend__> I'm beginning to think it might be a hardware problem. Suddenly I can't boot hardy anymore either. Grub error 15.. That means some file is missing, right?
<nycz> btw, the alternate xubuntu installation-cd, is that textmode only?
<joerlend__> yes.
<joerlend__> and it is a "real" installer.
<vinnl> joerlend_, Google says so :P
<nycz> "real"?
<joerlend__> nycz, yes, it uses packages and dpkg instead of simply copying the system, aiui.
<vinnl> ...which isn't per definition better, right?
<joerlend__> I didn't say better or worse.
<nycz> joerlend__: doesn't tell me too much, im not that good at that kind of things :S
<joerlend__> I think installing from a desktop cd is faster.
<joerlend__> though, of course, you have to load a bigger system first.
<nycz> vinnl: i think i found what i was looking for
<nycz> vinnl: something called VESA modes
<joerlend__> nycz, well.. The alternate installer will be more like installing from a repository, while the desktop installer will be more like copying from one folder to another, as I understand it.
<vinnl> Maximilian1st, why btw? :)
<joerlend__> might not be completely accurate.
<vinnl> nycz, good :)
<nycz> joerlend__: aha ok
<Maximilian1st> vinnl, Was just wondering, no special reason... zomar ;-p
<Maximilian1st> zomaar!
<nycz> here goes... reboot
<joerlend__> think this might be a hardware problem.. I installed xubuntu hardy on this old laptop for my uncle, then I disconnected it and put it away. Now, two weeks later, it won't boot, even though nobody has touched it since then.
<gourdcaptain> How do I get to a terminal without xorg running and my wireless connection still up?
<joerlend__> oh. I said that already :>
<annaimkonki> hello all... i need help. i am new to xfce... how do i mount drives?
<annaimkonki> partitions that is
<annaimkonki> in gnome they already appear in the places area...
<pyntix> argh
<pyntix> :(
<pyntix> i tried putting vga=829 in the boot options for the xubuntu installation but still, my screen said out of range
<joerlend__> dammit! Now the alternate cd checksums doesn't match. :(
<nycz> hm
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Tetracomm> I just installed a program using make install and this is the error I get when I try to run it, help?: http://pastebin.com/d56a830e
<nyciz> how do i change the refresh frequency of the screen for the xubuntu installation?
<nyciz> anyone...?
<Odd-rationale> nyciz: you will need to edit your xorg.conf file.
<nyciz> :S
<nyciz> which one, its during the installation?
<gaurdro> Tetracomm, you'll need to talk in a channel dedicated to that program or install the version from the repo (if it exists)
<Odd-rationale> nyciz: oh, during install?
<nyciz> Odd-rationale: yup
<Odd-rationale> nyciz: well, same solution... but i rather use the alternative cd... much easier imo... :D
<nyciz> my screen says "135,1 kHz   15 Hz   Out of range"
<nyciz> yup, guess i'll have to d/l that...
<Tetracomm> gaurdro: There is no channel for that program, and there is no version in the repository.
<nyciz> doh :/
<joerlend__> Tetracomm, perhaps it's a color depth thing? If you're using 32bit color depth, try switching to 24bit instead.
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<Tetracomm> How do I switch?
<joerlend__> that's just a wild guess though..
<nyciz> uh, the alternate cd... is it more difficult to use than the regular? i've never installed with only textmode before o_O
<joerlend__> Tetracomm, that I can't answer. I don't use xubuntu much myself. :)
<Odd-rationale> nyciz: nope. pretty staight forward
<nyciz> ok
<nyciz> well, while we're at it, what's the real difference between the 64bit xubuntu and the 32bit?
<nyciz> i've got an amd athlon 64, should i pick the 64bit version or stick with the 32bit? would i notice any difference, good or bad?
<nyciz> hm
<nyciz> guess ill stick with 32 then
<Dark_Fire|Cell> Hey
<Dark_Fire|Cell> I was just wondering what the minimum system requirements are...
<joerlend__> http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<nyciz> Dark_Fire|Cell: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xubuntu#System_Requirements
<nyciz> :P
<nyciz> nice timing
<Dark_Fire|Cell> Tx :)
<joerlend__> you need 128MB RAM to run the live session, 192MB to install from the live session, and 64MB RAM to install using the alternate installer. And you need 1.5GB Harddisk.
<Dark_Fire|Cell> Hope it will run on my laptop. Only 128 mb ram.
<Dark_Fire|Cell> O, hmm
<joerlend__> the information on wikipedia is wrong, obviously.
<Odd-rationale> Dark_Fire|Cell: use the alternative disk to install, is my recommendation.
<nyciz> :(
<nyciz> oh well, time to try the alternate cd
<joerlend__> Dark_Fire|Cell, it will. You should even be able to run a live session, but not install from it.
<Odd-rationale> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Dark_Fire|Cell> But how will it run? Slow?
<joerlend__> Dark_Fire|Cell, the live session will run slowly. The installed system will run nicely. :)
<Odd-rationale> Dark_Fire|Cell: i'd recommend this over xubuntu for you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<Odd-rationale> firefox on 128mb of ram will be very slow...
<Odd-rationale> i setup a friend with a pentium III, 128 mb ram with ubuntu + lxde
<joerlend__> my uncle uses xubuntu on this laptop, which has a 450MHz CPU and 128MB RAM. He sais Firefox runs nicely.
<Odd-rationale> i replaced firefox with epiphany...
<Odd-rationale> both use gecko, so pages will render exactly the same...
<Dark_Fire|Cell> Mind is 700MHz
<joerlend__> Dark_Fire|Cell, it should be fine. you'll probably get a big performance boost if you add some more ram though.
<joerlend__> dammit!
<joerlend__> the iso file passes the md5sums check. I write it to a cd and run the self test. Sometimes it passes up to 35%, sometimes to 50%, and this time 70%... Is there no system to what files it checks first?
<Odd-rationale> burn it slower...
<joerlend__> I'll  try that too, but still.. It should fail at the same time each time, shouldn't it?
<gaurdro> joerlend__ , nope little errors are caused by your burner any time you burn something,  they get bigger the faster you burn.  it random as to which one will hit the threshold of the drive's reader as being different.
<joerlend__> heh. I can't actually burn slow enough.. these cd's are max 4x. Ubuntu won't let me burn slower than 4.7x.
#xubuntu 2009-10-26
<JasonA> Yo people!
<JasonA> Anyone here?
<JasonA> Anyones here?
<JasonA> Got a ps3 question >_>
<soreau> Hello
<soreau> I am having a problem with setting keybindings for xfwm4. When I go to the keyboard settings and try to add a new command, I type in the command, type a key binding but the new binding does not show up in the list there. Isn't it supposed to? Is this a known bug?
<eein> can someone help me with xfce keybindings particulary xfrun4 <alt>F2 is not working
<eein> <alt>F4 still works to close programs but not xfrun4
<soreau> eein: What is the output of 'ps ax|grep xfwm4'?
<eein>  4937 ?        Ss     0:00 /bin/sh -c xfwm4 --replace  4938 ?        S      0:02 xfwm4 --replace
<eein> hmm that doesnt seem right
<soreau> Sure it does
<soreau> eein: Well if it makes you feel any better, it's broken here too
<soreau> and now I can't even get Keyboard prefs to open via xfce settings
<soreau> but I see why and it's not xfce's fault
<eein> how is that
<soreau> anyway, I think xfce keybindings are broken
<webbb82> can i use compz in xfce
<durt> webbb82, yes you can.
<arthurjohnson> webbb82: The easiest way:  Applications - Settings - Session and Startup - Application Autostart. Add the command "compiz --replace"
<arthurjohnson> webbb82: There is another way (some would argue better way) but I've always just done the --replace method.
<raffles> ﻿ hola ahorita estoy usando xubuntu pero al momento de ver un video se traba o el reproductor se cierra (vlc totem xfmedia) pero segun yo solo me pasa con aquellos en donde las escenas transcurren muy rapido o el video va rapido, no son todos los videos solo algunos. alguien me puede ayudar aqui repito que ahorita estoy usando xubuntu
<raffles> ﻿los videos de youtube por ejemplo se ven bien y la musica tambien
<_Techie_> !es raffles
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es raffles
<_Techie_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<_Techie_> ??
<raffles> excume thank you
<coastertal> need some help with sound not working
<St0n3-C0l> knome?
<lucijan> hi
<lucijan> i downloaded the 8.04 image and now that i try to install it booting from cd fails with the message could not find kernal image: linux
<lucijan> is there a way to see the list of available images?
<likemindead> Did you check the disc for errors/defects?
<lucijan> likemindead: you mean after burning checksum verification or something as like?
<likemindead> Yes. When you boot a Ubuntu Live CD, there is a "Check Disc For Defects" (or something similar) option. Run that. It only takes a couple of minutes.
<lucijan> likemindead: i can
<lucijan> 't see a menu just a prompt "boot:"
<likemindead> That doesn't sound good.
<lucijan> nope
<lucijan> must say it's old machines
<likemindead> Processor? RAM?
<lucijan> and i bought the cd-r on a bazar in a small village in ukraine
<lucijan> pentium III 866 mhz with 512 mb
<Sysi> that should be ok
<likemindead> Yep. I'm on a similar machine right now!
<likemindead> Are you trying Ubuntu or Xubuntu, lucijan?
<lucijan> xubuntu
<likemindead> Is the image you have the desktop Live Cd or the alternative Live CD?
<lucijan> likemindead: alternate
<lucijan> no worlds about live tough
<lucijan> tested the same cd on a different machine same problem
<likemindead> Yeah, that's an install only image. No Live Desktop environment.
<lucijan> i burned the iso with mac's disk utillities but that should be good normally
<lucijan> likemindead: installation is what i have in mind
<lucijan> isolinux is not lilo, is it?
<likemindead> Ah.
<lucijan> you think it's worth a try downloading 9.04 and testing again?
<lucijan> it's just a bad internet connection so 500mb take about 4 hours to download
<likemindead> I'd go for 9.10 at this point.
<lucijan> is that stable? i will set up an internet cafe here in a culture club and there is no one really good with computers so i think it's good to have something stable, because i will leave in maybe 3 weeks or a month
<lucijan> also i wonder if it is possible to create one setup (i will need some scripts etc.) and have that setup on some master disk
<lucijan> likemindead: should i go for alternate or desktop?
<likemindead> I always go with Desktop.
<likemindead> That way you can test the Live CD before you install.
<likemindead> And yes, 9.10 is quite stable. It is RC now and final release in three days.
<pjammer> greetings and salivations
<likemindead> !hi | pjammer
<ubottu> pjammer: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<pjammer> just downloaded xubuntu to hopefully ROCK my old compaq circa 2000
<pjammer> 186mb of ram... should be fun!
<likemindead> I'd get on eBay and get some cheap RAM, as much as that old machine can handle. Makes a world of difference.
<likemindead> I'm on a PIII laptop circa 2002, but I upped the RAM from 128MB to 1GB. :-) It flies!
<pjammer> damn u left
<pjammer> if a machine says it can only handle 256.. is that really it? without mod-ing it?
<pjammer> by that i mean is it only a suggested limit, or that's all that little guy can handle.
<MoonTiger> is this where i can ask about karmic rc?
<Sysi> about ubuntu karmic or xubuntu karmic?
<MoonTiger> xubuntu :)
<Sysi> hmm, there is #ubuntu+1 but you can try :)
<MoonTiger> ok ... i don't want to ask in the wrong place and all but its a sound issue ... always starts muted
<Sysi> same problem has existed also in jaunty
<MoonTiger> didnt for me
<MoonTiger> *sigh*
<MoonTiger> is there a solution?
<Sysi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/450652
<MoonTiger> awesome ... so basically they are saying if pulse audio doesn't start quit the init script ... genius
<MoonTiger> :)
<Sysi> i dunno, works for me
<MoonTiger> did you apply the patch?
<Sysi> or i'm not sure, i don't reboot often
<MoonTiger> hehe
<MoonTiger> i have to reboot in windoze for coding stuff so i reboot often
<ron_o> this is weird. I'm using Opera and I know my mouse was on a legitimate website without any ads, that I know of, and then all of a sudden a new page popped up with one of those "Google, work from home" scams.
<ron_o> the question is how?
<pjammer> js? timers?
<ron_o> javascript ? and what's a timer?
<Pres-Gas> Hey, all.  I cannot edit files in the RC of Xubu.  I have a file in my home and can "less" it to a terminal, but when I issue "vi" on the file, it comes up as a new file
<Pres-Gas> I have an encrypted home directory
<pjammer> ron_o: i meant maybe they programmed the javascript to open after 10 seconds or something
<pjammer> dunno. i try to avoid dodgy sites
<pjammer> :-)
<ron_o> that's just it. I was here: http://www.bartleby.com/73/1593.html
<ron_o> not dodgy at all.
<ron_o> and I had other video open, now closed, but it was sitting there idling for some time.
<ron_o> thanks. I'll figure it out. I was way too used to browser hijackers in windows. Don't want a repeat, you know.
<ron_o> :/
<ron_o> pretty obvious it wasn't legit. Some people!
<Brian_> i need a litle help  i was messing with the desktop effects and somehow there are no window borders as in to close or move a window  how do i get it back.  in gnome i could do compiz --replace  but what do i do in xfce
<TheSheep> Brian_: alt+f2 and then type 'xfwm4'
<Brian_> ya i got it thanks
<likemindead> I always had better luck with Emerald (rather than Compiz) for a window manager, Brian_.
<Brian_> can you use emerald in xfce?
<Sysi> of course
<Sysi> i didn't manage to get compiz work with xfwm
<Sysi> at the end i decided that xfce composion was better :P
<Brian_> so how do i get and use emerald in xf
<Sysi> install it
<Sysi> and set to compiz-settings
<likemindead> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<likemindead> Hmm... :-\
<Brian_> whats the deal with http://goodies.xfce.org/start#xfce-goodies-project   is it a repo i can add
<pjammer> i saw this cat on youtube run compiz on a similar old laptop... i'm stoked if it will work !
<zo> hi
<Penguino> Hi
<Brian_> what terminal does xfce use
<zo> I'm a xubuntu user and I need help. My cd player does not work, i think that xubuntu did not identify it. Is there a command in order to resolve this problem?
<zo> (beginning of the previous message) : I'm a xubuntu user and I need help. My cd player does not work (...)
<pjammer> lspci doesn't have it. i think that is the command.
<Penguino> Brian_: xfce4-terminal
<craigbass1976> What's the best GUI way to browse windows shares in xubuntu?
<Penguino> I use Nautilus
<Penguino> I'd like to use Nautilus as default file manager but I don't know how :(
<Penguino> Thunar is pretty fast but I need some Nautilus features
<craigbass1976> Penguino, Isn't installing nautilus going to bring a bunch of GNOME stuff too?
<Penguino> craigbass1976: Yup
<Penguino> But it's the only way I know for doing that
<craigbass1976> Penguino, mmm, that's what I wanted to avoid
<Penguino> Oh
<Penguino> I try to keep a free-qt desktop but I can't
<Penguino> Damn VirtualBox lol
<kaeser> HOw do I disable screen lock when lid is close or when inactive?
<craigbass1976> kaeser, settings -> screensaver
<craigbass1976> ?
<kaeser> Apparently there is something else that is messing with it.
<kaeser> Cous I did disable those things over there.
<Penguino> I'll wait for final Karmic
<Penguino> Having a clean install is the answer for everything :P
<pjammer> xubuntu is loading up but the screen is dark..... hmm.
<MichielL> Hi all, since Abiword is the default wordprocessor for Xubuntu I thought I'd notify you that a new major release is out - version 2.8.0
<MichielL> In case anybody wants to package it, the URI is http://abisource.com/downloads/abiword/2.8.0/source/
<charlie-tca> Thank you. It will probably make it into the next release.
<charlie-tca> 9.10 will be released on Thursday, which is a little late to put that in.
<MichielL> I understand. Well, thought you should have it anyway ASAP. It'll be out officially soon.
<Penguino> I uninstalled Abiword and installed OpenOffice :D
<charlie-tca> Thanks. It may be a candidate for SRU
<MichielL> I think indeed SDU would be in order - it is a major release and especially ODF interoperability has been improved a lot. Also, it has some nifty real time collaboration stuff which is really impressive.
<charlie-tca> I can try to do that after the sync next month. They just turn them down if we do it now
<MichielL> Great. I'm sure the users will be very happy about their - the office suite is so central to the way people think, and especially in interoperability the last 18 months have made a huge difference.
<MichielL> Well, thanks for the help. Look forward to seeing it apt-gotten on my machine.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome. Thanks for bringing it up
<RhysTM> Hi all, newbie question... What differences are there between ubuntu and xubuntu apart from the window manager?
<Sysi> some programs
<TheSheep> the programs that are installed by default
<RhysTM> i have been using ubuntu for a few years so apart from programs there is no difference in functionality
<RhysTM> and i take it these can be retrospectively installed from the repo
<TheSheep> there is difference in that xubuntu doesn't have all the gui stuff that ubuntu does, but yes, you can install anything from ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, etc.
<Sysi> it's mostly what you like the most
<Sysi> there are other things that window manager actually
<RhysTM> functionality over aesthetics for me
<Sysi> whole UI is bit different
<Sysi> it's about what you like mostly
<Sysi> xubuntu runs with less ram but not big difference
<RhysTM> OK thanks, i guess i'll install it tomorrow and see how it is.
<Sysi> and you van insall all UI:s
<TheSheep> I always end up with something in between ubuntu. xubuntu and completely custom
<Sysi> i have them
<Sysi> i get xubuntu, try others and use xubuntu
<RhysTM> I am using mint at the moment on a dodgy laptop that locks up periodically
<Guest2906> hello, can anyone recommend a virtual machine for installing linux on a windows XP pc? i already tried VMware player but i had troubles connecting to the interwebz.
<RhysTM> vmware workstation?
<Guest2906> hmm i think that since its from the same company the networking thingies will be handled the same way :-|
<Guest2906> i guess i try virtualbox
<charlie-tca> VirtualBox from Sun
<Guest2906> Yes, thanks :-]
<pjammer>  a #protip... when installing xubuntu on a POS laptop, make sure you get the alternate install.
<pjammer> 58% oooo!
<pjammer> beer time
<Penguino> 58% for what?
#xubuntu 2009-10-27
<pjammer> install baby
<pjammer> till i'm a man!
<Penguino> :D
<Penguino> Did you download the RC?
<pjammer> ?
<pjammer> that's a no jack
<Penguino> Lol wut XD
<pjammer> something called Janty jiving
<pjammer> jaunty jackalope
<pjammer> something like that.
<pjammer> oh it is jaunty jackalope
<pjammer> the dream Penguino if i may call you that, is to get compiz rockin!
<pjammer> pIII and compiz sweet.
<Penguino> :D
<Penguino> Jaunty mate?
<Penguino> But Karmic is coming in 3 days
<pjammer> i have little patience
<pjammer> Karma Kameleon it should have been called.
<pjammer> missed opportunity
<pjammer> imb
<pjammer> 67%
<zyxwvutsr> ah ha!
<zyxwvutsr> Freenode has everything
<pjammer> 80%
<pjammer> 97%... anticipation
<zyxwvutsr> hello. I'm trying to get xubuntu 9.04 installed on an old(ish) laptop, a Compaq Armada M300: 256MB RAM, 5GB HDD P3. It hangs at "Setting kernel variables (/etc/sysct1.d/10-network-security.conf) Segmentation fault"
<zyxwvutsr> "i%p1%dG Segmentation fault"
<zyxwvutsr> any ideas?
<pjammer> lol, what a room, me too, but not for the seg fault.. haven't got there yet. and i'm on a presario
<zyxwvutsr> helloooooooooooooooooooo...........
<stea> hi, i have a friend's pentium 3 laptop with 128mb ram and 10gb hard drive - she needs to just connect to the net, check e-mail and load up old MS-Word documents and have the abilitiy to create new ones. will xubuntu be the best choice in this situation?
<Penguino> Yes, but I suggest using OpenOffice instead of Abiword
<Penguino> Well, I don't know Abiword
<Penguino> I don't know if Abiword supports docx format
<stea> Penguino - is abiword what comes bundled with xubuntu?
<stea> instead of openoffice?
<Penguino> Yes
<stea> ah i see -
<pjammer> zyxwvutsr: Seg faults are usually Kernal failures i think
<pjammer> i fixed my problem... stupid xorg.conf not set right.
<pjammer> i have to find the right driver for this. i just get a blank xorg.conf.... nothing fancy in it at all.
<zyxwvutsr> yes, well, I wasn't expecting a kernel failure during installation
<pjammer> sometimes it happens. maybe faulty download?
<zyxwvutsr> probably not
<zyxwvutsr> this is the third or fourth distro I've tried to get on this machine
<pjammer> weird.
<pjammer> Penguino: is there no WPA in this deal?
<Penguino> Uh, no idea
<pjammer> i get WEP but no wpa
<pjammer> odd.
<pjammer> ok now i go watch madmen. at least it works.
<pjammer> before i go... how do i find out what real driver i should use?
<pjammer> i'm using VESA to get it going
<pjammer> it == computer
<pjammer> ug... this trident driver is going to give me the poops
<Guest5890> bjr a tous
<Bwyard> hello
<Bwyard> i need some help
<Bwyard> help please
<Bwyard_> hello anyone here
<kris_> Hi. Is there an lpia install cd for xubuntu. I want to put jaunty on my netbook.
<kris_> And kde/gnome are too bloated for a netbook, IMHO.
<kromar> anyone else has the problem that videos and pictures are blue with 9.10?
<_Techie_> kromar i had the same issue with a persistant USB of 9.04
<_Techie_> i believe it may have been related to the video card not detecting properly
<_Techie_> *sigh* why do i never notice them leaving
<cdoublejj> oh
<cdoublejj> my osunds and internet connections are greyed out how do i get it to let me use them
<cdoublejj> does it have any thing to do with auto log in?
<cdoublejj> wtf
<cdoublejj> plugged in antother card now it works
<cdoublejj> will fwcutter work on xubuntu
<LinuxShop> Hello
<LinuxShop> I want to support thunar from samba protocol
<LinuxShop> which package I install?
<LinuxShop> sorry for my bad English
<TheSheep> !fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb is a tool that allows easy access to shared folders (smb) on a network.  Links with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<cdoublejj> ooohh thanks
<LinuxShop> thanks
<rich__> Thinking of upgrade 9.04 -> 9.10RC. My usual way is apt-get distupgrade, then change jaunty for karmic in /etc/apt/sources.list, then apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade. Sound ok?
<Sysi> that isn't method i've heard
<rich__> yeah, (k)ubuntu always tells you to use a GUI, but everytime (I've been a user since 2006?) it crashes horribly. I've found apt-get much safer!
<Sysi> but it can be done differently with apt
<rich__> Can anyone suggest how to upgrade 9.04 to 9.10 from the commandline?
<knome_work> !upgrade | rich__
<ubottu> rich__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Sysi> sudo do-release-upgrade
<rich__> ubottu: these suggest a GUI: gksudo update-manager -d
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rich__> genius!
<knome_work> rich__: see Sysi's message
<knome_work> so are people already waiting for xubuntu 9.10?
<knome_work> or are you already running karmic?
<nicklas_> im waiting for kubuntu :-)
<knome_work> nicklas_: why kubuntu? and why #xubuntu in that case?
<nicklas_> im actually a xubuntu user, but have discovered that its not for me anymore
<nicklas_> so im gonna go kubuntu :-P
<rich__> I've moved from kubuntu (3.x == brilliant && 4.x == awful) to xubuntu. I've been amazed at how good it is. Simple, fast, and surprisingly flexible. thought I'd miss konqueror (but that's gone anyway in kde 4) but thunar's got some good custom tricks
<knome_work> nicklas_: okay. are you willing to tell me what lead you into that thinking and why you decided kubuntu is for you then`?
<knome_work> rich__: nice to hear. want to tell me things that you like better in xubuntu?
<knome_work> rich__: also, if there was something that didn't really work in kubuntu (apart from kde4)
<nicklas_> flexible, integrated
<nicklas_> xubuntu just lacks some major features i want
<knome_work> nicklas_: can you be more verbose on those features?
<nicklas_> its fast and all, but i dont want it anymore :-P
<knome_work> nicklas_: also, do you need flexibility in tweaking the looks, the configuration or what?
<nicklas_> menu editor, dependencies
<knome_work> nicklas_: and what do you mean with integrated
<cedron> hello
<knome_work> nicklas_: yeah, it's a shame xfce 4.8 doesn't have a menu editor. which dependencies are you talking about?
<knome_work> !hi | cedron
<ubottu> cedron: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<nicklas_> kde, integrated theme and wallpaper
<knome_work> nicklas_: which xubuntu have you used?
<cedron> hmmm
<knome_work> cedron: ? :)
<nicklas_> 9.04 of course :-)
<cedron> i switched to xubuntu from other distro because i own p3
<knome_work> nicklas_: okay. 9.10 will look more integrated than 9.04, though i have to admit there is some glitches
<knome_work> cedron: okay.
<cedron> is it better to use lxde?
<knome_work> cedron: it might be a bit faster, but it isn't as featureful
<cedron> a bit faster only? hmmm
<knome_work> cedron: well, it depends. i haven't really tested lxde
<cedron> they say it's ok to install lxde on top of xubuntu and remove xfce afterwards...
<knome_work> cedron: it is. you can do that.
<cdoublejj> is there any way to optimize xubuntu
<cedron> okay, maybe it's worth testing for other than installing ubuntu distros with packaged lxde
<cdoublejj> also is there a way to see if it hasn't found or install a generic driver for hardware componets like the gfx
<knome_work> cdoublejj: what kind of optimization you mean?
<cdoublejj> i have a laptop with an old s3
<cdoublejj> speed
<knome_work> cdoublejj: applications -> system -> hardware drivers
<cdoublejj> thats is
<knome_work> cedron: yeah, testing is easy
<cdoublejj> so if i have any probs it'll say driver not found
<knome_work> cdoublejj: do you have problems?
<rich__> knome_work: disklikes of kde: too much bloat in name of "integration". I used to love Kmail, but now that's a whole suite of programs (kontact, korganiser...). dolphin sucks: hides the useful information. konqueror (FM) uses dolphin widget so no better. compositor slow. file progress thing quirky/unclear.
<knome_work> rich__: okay. thanks :)
<cdoublejj> no i just wondered
<knome_work> cdoublejj: if you need any propietary drivers, jockey (hardware drivers) will tell you about it
<cdoublejj> i have just done some wine optimization i'm gonna try out some games
<knome_work> cdoublejj: xfce is kind of optimized already
<cdoublejj> last time itried dark stone it ran horribly
<cdoublejj> and it doesn't take squat to run it
<knome_work> cdoublejj: i personally don't know about that much, but you could search the forums or google.
<cdoublejj> so now maybe these wine tricks will help
<knome_work> cdoublejj: have you checked wine appdb and the games status?
<cdoublejj> look what i found
<cdoublejj> http://www.overclock.net/linux-unix/504370-how-linux-gaming-explained.html#post6182623
<cdoublejj> i have on older laptop a toshiba 2805-s202
<cdoublejj> so naturaly i all i could really care about are games like starcraft or fallout
<cdoublejj> but, i think it takes some grunt to run starcraft
<cdoublejj> i think windows is faster than linux
<knome_work> cdoublejj: yes, emulating takes recources
<cdoublejj> xp would be about equal to ubuntu
<cdoublejj> wine isn;t an emulator
<knome_work> cdoublejj: if you would run windows+wine+starcraft, it would be slower than xubuntu+wine+starcraft
<cdoublejj> thats what wine stands for
<knome_work> cdoublejj: yes, but it *IS* an emulator
<cdoublejj> true
<cdoublejj> well they should stop claiming likewise then
<knome_work> cdoublejj: lame == lame is not an mp3 encoder, but that's what it definitely is
<cdoublejj> some times it is better to stick with windows
<knome_work> cdoublejj: yes, it might be.
<cedron> yeah sometimes
<cdoublejj> hell i wonder if should have tried run win 98 with an xp compatibility layer
<cedron> stick with infections as well XD
<cdoublejj> thatd be fast
<knome_work> if you want to play a lot and don't have a powerful machine, you maybe want windows
<cdoublejj> it's jsut an older laptop
<knome_work> yeah.
<cdoublejj> i have about 5 toshiba 2800-2805 models
<cdoublejj> i have real quad core for gaming
<cdoublejj> and a bunch of other computers
<knome_work> :)
<knome_work> yup
<cdoublejj> and real one with ubuntu too
<cdoublejj> it has an amd 64 bit cpu
<knome_work> i only have machines running xubuntu
<cdoublejj> i like windows too
<cdoublejj> how ever i have been getting a growing hatred of macs
<knome_work> hmm.
<cdoublejj> i have used a mac laptop before and liked it
<cdoublejj> it's their adds on that make me mad
<cdoublejj> some chick gives mac her box of stuff
<knome_work> there is good things in mac
<cdoublejj> aftershe switched from windows
<knome_work> but also bad things, and i don't really care about apple and their actions
<cdoublejj> it sohuld have show mac throwing stuff out of the box casue i know for a fact mac can not run .exe
<knome_work> i also got box from a chic
<knome_work> oh, wait (!)
<knome_work> ;)
<cdoublejj> aaaw
<cdoublejj> did you get dumped ?
<knome_work> no, i'm married to her :P
<cdoublejj> haha nice!
<cdoublejj> i wish i had a women by my side
<knome_work> maybe you will someday :)
<cedron> oh.. what sober.. :-D
<cdoublejj> gtk pod is a pain in the but,
<cdoublejj> becasue it won't let you browse network shared files
<knome_work> cdoublejj: hmm.
<cdoublejj> i keep all my files on my windows machine cause i have the most room on it.
<knome_work> cdoublejj: that's why you should use rockbox on your ipod ;)
<cdoublejj> i'v heard ofthat and ipod linux
<knome_work> i have installed rockbox on one older ipod
<cdoublejj> just thoguht it would be cool to sync music to the pod with linux
<cdoublejj> cept e mum complains it's to slow
<knome_work> some other apps than gtkpod can do that
<cdoublejj> might have to let her keep my nice laptop
<knome_work> your mum?!
<cdoublejj> and get mea real laptop
<cdoublejj> yeah i got an ubuntu power laptop liek the one i've been talking about
<cdoublejj> might run xubuntu on it to to speed it up
<knome_work> mmh
<sally2> hi friends
<knome_work> !hi | sally2
<ubottu> sally2: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<cdoublejj> oohhh didn't think about having to find wifi drivers for windows
<cdoublejj> all i ahve to do is run the ol b43 fwcutter in buntu
<knome_work> cdoublejj: hehe ;) ubuntu saves you from lot of trouble
<cdoublejj> yes it does
<cdoublejj> and no anti virus either
<sally2> total newbie here....im trying to install Carrier (funpidgin) on ubuntu but i dont know how to install a tar.gz....ive only used the add/remove package manager
<sally2> i mean xubuntu*
<cdoublejj> i thought tar gz wasl ikea zip and you have to open it
<sally2> i extracted the tar.gz file...
<cdoublejj> oh
<cdoublejj> well thats all i can offer
<sally2> im not sure what to do next to actually install the program
<knome_work> sally2: yeah, it's a source package?
<knome_work> sally2: you need to open terminal
<knome_work> sally2: then browse to the directory you unpackaged the stuff
<knome_work> sally2: then *usually*: ./configure
<cdoublejj> now that i think of it linux has come a long ways since a few years ago
<knome_work> sally2: after that, make, which builds the code
<sally2> my mistake its actually a tar.bz2 file
<cdoublejj> you'd still be hard pressed to run dial up on it thogh like people pc or netzero
<knome_work> sally2: and after that 'sudo make install', which installs the file in your system
<knome_work> sally2: doesn't matter.
<knome_work> sally2: i suppose it's a source packge. bz2/gz are just compression methods
<sally2> im surprised its this difficult to install a program that isnt in the package manager
<knome_work> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<knome_work> sally2: you might find a ubuntu package (.deb) for the app
<knome_work> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<knome_work> sally2: see the last link
<sally2> ok
<cdoublejj> yeah sally2 what you have is the code for the program not the installer wich how it is sometimes
<sally2> you would think Carrier would have instal instructions or something
<cdoublejj> boy i hope fallout 1 or 2 runs well after this
<sally2> they are sort of popular
<sally2> i get the feeling people are just supposed to know how to do it
<knome_work> sally2: ubuntu of course tries to include anything our users might want to use in the repositories. but it takes work to include those and keep them up to date
<sally2> ive never used terminal...not sure if i know how to browse to the correct file ! haha
<knome_work> sally2: there's a bug filed which says carrier should be packaged for ubuntu
<sally2> thats cool....Carrier is way better than pidigin
<knome_work> sally2: i use bitlbee for instant messaging.
<knome_work> sally2: if you unpackaded the files in a directory in your Desktop, then: cd ~/Desktop/dir_in_desktop
<sally2> i need something that can manage my AIM friends and IRC friends together with tabs...im also looking for a program that has web cam support
<knome_work> sally2: you need to install the package build-essential to be able to build stuff
<sally2> i thought i wasnt gonna have to use terminal!!
<knome_work> yes.
<knome_work> but you need the build-essential pkg
<sally2> this is 2009!
<knome_work> sally2: you are trying to install software from sources
<knome_work> sally2: it's easier than it could be.
<cdoublejj> wow if did this right i will ahve latest version of wine
<sally2> i just clicked that last link about compiling software hopefully thatll do the trick
<knome_work> cdoublejj: :)
<cdoublejj> and it looks liek the fallout has gone up on compatibility
<knome_work> sally2: yeah, that should include any information you need
<cdoublejj> wich means it runs better
<knome_work> cdoublejj: good to hear. :)
<cdoublejj> thnk you to killap for releasing those patches
<sally2> do you think xubuntu runs better than gOS on a low end laptop?
<cdoublejj> he hex edited fallout.exe
<cdoublejj> gOS??
<rich__> knome_work: and Sysi: sudo do-release-upgrade says "No new release found"
<sally2> yeah gos....Green OS....based on linux....it has wine preinstalled....walmart was selling pc's with gOS on em for 200 bucks
<knome_work> rich__: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<knome_work> rich__: 9.10 is released the day after tomorrow, so it's still developmet
<knome_work> +n
<knome_work> sally2: i don't know gOS. if it's a thin client OS, it's not really comparable
<sally2> i was wondering how i might go about dual booting xubuntu and gos
<knome_work> sally2: i don't know if that would be very useful
<rich__> knome_work: ooh, that's working!
<knome_work> sally2: from what i looked at gOS, i suppose xubuntu would be faster
<knome_work> rich__: of course, i'm batman
<knome_work> oops, i spoiled myself ;P
<gRnt> Hi all I have a question I am new to xubuntu (and love it) I am currently using terminal to try and install rtorrent and am getting the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/302686/ (PS I don't know why its complaing about ssl I have it installed) however I think I need to edit pkg?
<gRnt> I'm still rather new and have been looking at google but its been to no avail.
<sally2> just get Ktorrent from the package manager
<knome_work> gRnt: when you compile stuff, you need to have the -dev packages.
<knome_work> sally2: it would install a *lot* of dependencies in xubuntu
<gRnt> knome, can I simply sudo apt-get install pkg-dev ?
<knome_work> gRnt: if you only need a simple torrent client, you can use transmission
<sally2> really?? thats what i did but i still havent even ued it on this computer....
<knome_work> gRnt: no, i mean openssl-dev
<sally2> i guess im probably wasting some space
<knome_work> sally2: yup, probably
<knome_work> sally2: you should use gtk (or gnome) apps with xubuntu, if possible to avoid masses of dependencies
<gRnt> Well this is more of a learning experience than anything knome_work I also like the look of the wtorrent webui, I need to learn some how as I would like to move to a server install at some point, so far so good its just google sometimes fails me.
<knome_work> okay
<knome_work> !build | gRnt
<ubottu> gRnt: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<knome_work> gRnt: have you read that package?
<gRnt> no I shall go there now thankyou
<knome_work> no problem
<gRnt> E: Couldn't find package openssl-dev
<gRnt>  just FYI
<cdoublejj> some stuff runs faster in wine that buntu
<cdoublejj> like kega emulator runs faster in wine than a native buntu sega emulator
<sally2> i have another question....i had ubuntu originally....jaunty....and then i ran some command i read online and now when i boot up the laptop i have the option of loading gnome or xfce  windows manager....i always click xfce....and it runs pretty well....but am i getting the real xubuntu experience?
<knome_work> gRnt: it might be openssl3-dev or something like that. search for it :)
<sally2> or would it run faster if i got an actual xubuntu cd and installed it from that
<knome_work> sally2: no, it doesn't affec that much.
<knome_work> sally2: if you want to remove all the ubuntu (as in ubnutu gnome) stuff, follow this:
<knome_work> !purexfce | sally2
<ubottu> sally2: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<sally2> i should rpobably do that becuase im on a real low end laptop and ubuntu never ran too smoothly on this
<sally2> you sure are helpful knome...do you work for ubuntu?
<knome_work> sally2: yeah, but as i said, it doesn't affect that much.
<knome_work> sally2: no, i'm not paid, but i am a volunteer and work as the xubuntu marketing lead, currently
<sally2> how many hours do you volunteer weekly would you say?
<knome_work> sally2: depends on the week, but up to 40 hours
<knome_work> sally2: average maybe 7-10 hours per week
<sally2> thats pretty cool...is your career computer oriented?
<knome_work> sally2: but of course it's not only just doing that. i might be at irc and give user support, like now, whenever somebody needs it
<knome_work> sally2: i'm studying social service stuff, but i have an IT company
<sally2> where you ever a windows user?
<knome_work> yeah, something like until 5 years ago
<knome_work> i also have been a DOS user ;)
<sally2> im 23....been using windows since i was 12....we had macs before that when i was a kid
<sally2> some time in 2008 i started experimenting with ubuntu
<knome_work> i'm 23 also, i've been using computer since i was 5
<sally2> my mom was a computer programmer in the 60s....back when an ibm computer was a whole building
<knome_work> :]
<sally2> so i had computers from the day i was born
<knome_work> yeah
<sally2> she was all about macs though
<knome_work> hehe, well back then it made a difference whether you had mac or pc
<knome_work> now the hardware is basically the same
<sally2> what country are you in>
<sally2> ?
<knome_work> finland
<sally2> hey thats pretty cool....im actually a guy i just thought id get more help if i came in here pretending to be a girl
<knome_work> haha :)
<knome_work> doesn't really matter
<nick> this is my real name
<nick> oh someone else already registered the nick "nick"
<cdoublejj> how do you do this in xubuntu
<cdoublejj> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/hide-removable-drive-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<nick2009> so how come youre so into xubuntu over ubuntu? the only reason i came to xubuntu is cause i have weak computers
<cdoublejj> same here
<knome_work> nick2009: right-click on desktop and select desktop properties/settings or something
<cdoublejj> using on a weak laptop
<knome_work> nick2009: i was first using ubuntu, but gnome was so bloated and kept breaking so i switched to xubuntu
<nick2012> i hate bloated software
<cdoublejj> i like gnome
<knome_work> i have a good enough pc, but i still like xubuntu
<cdoublejj> is not having gnome why xubuntu is faster?
<knome_work> xfce is more configurable
<nick2012> yeah dude thats why its faster
<knome_work> and you can actually be productive
<nick2012> its that compiz program in ubuntu
<knome_work> cdoublejj: that's the biggest reason
<knome_work> cdoublejj: there is also some other app choices that make xubuntu faster
<cdoublejj> like flux box?
<cdoublejj> oh wiat would flux box make xubuntu faster?
<nick2012> i tell people ubuntu is better for higher end computers....its a modern os like vista....good if you have over 4gigs of memory
<nick2012> xubuntu is fast but if thats all you care about why dont you use Damn Small Linux knome_work
<knome_work> cdoublejj: yes, but it has way less features.
<knome_work> nick2012: the "fastness" doesn't really make so much difference with a fast pc
<cdoublejj> like?
<knome_work> cdoublejj: fluxbox doesn't have panels by default, you need to use a paneling software
<nick2012> whats the best program to use for web chat?
<cdoublejj> so then you might as well keep what ya have then
<nick2012> ive read amsn can do web chat
<knome_work> nick2012: hmm?
<knome_work> right.. i don't really know
<knome_work> i use webchat with whatever browser i have
<knome_work> i usually irc with irssi which i run on a server
<knome_work> == knome
<knome_work> but i can't access that now
<nick2012> can you do web chat over irc?
<gRnt> knome_work, seems I needed two dev packages, guess I might have to write them down if I want to move to a server install though haha....configure and make done! on we go
<nick2012> my girlfriend wants to have web chats with her friends on yahoo and msn
<knome_work> gRnt: great to hear:) good luck
<knome_work> nick2012: right, you mean instant messaging
<knome_work> nick2012: i think pidgin is quite good for that, if you need a gui
<nick2012> oh yeah not web chat i m ean video chat
<nick2012> i dont know why i said that
<knome_work> ahh, video chat
<knome_work> i think amsn is the only one supporting video chat on linux atm
<nick2012> what if i install yahoo messenger under wine?
<nick2012> will its video chat work?
<knome_work> nick2012: i suppose that would work as well
<knome_work> i need to go now
<nick2012> it wouldntneed drivers or something installed?
<knome_work> see you later!
<nick2012> ok man thanks for the help
<nick2012> i got like 50 questions answered out of that guy
<nick2012> pretty cool
<rich__> max resolution dropped to 1280x1024 (was 1600x1200) since upgrade to 9.10 RC1. Any ideas?
<rich__> max resolution dropped to 1280x1024 (was 1600x1200) since upgrade to 9.10 RC1. Any ideas?
<likemindead> Try "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" rich__
<likemindead> Oh, and add a sudo to that. ;-)
<rich__> likeminded: did nothing. I'll restart and see if it just magically fixed it...
<likemindead> Yes, you have to reboot.
<likemindead> Or restart X, anyhow.
<goober> good morning (or whatever it is where you are) - I'm having some trouble with a new Xubuntu installation and would like some help, please...
<goober> the installation goes off with no trouble, but as soon as I run the updates, the next bootup ends with a blank screen and a cursor - no icons, no toolbars, no background...
<goober> I had installed Xubuntu on this same machine before, and it updated with no problems, but I was reinstalling everything so that I could give the computer away
<goober> any ideas?  Thanks
<goober> also, I'm pretty mucha  noob
<TheSheep> goober: press alt+f2 and type 'xfce4-panel'
<juggle> Hi ... i'm a newbie in c++ ...can the 'for' loop be used with string in c++?,if yes...What's the c++ version of the following python loop http://dpaste.com/112676/
<goober> writing this down - I'm typing from a live CD on same machine because I couldn't boot
<goober> thanks, TheSheep - what next?
<TheSheep> juggle: maybe ask on a c++ channel?
<juggle> TheSheep,ok..i have resolved the problem ..thx
<goober> TheSheep:  were there any steps to follow, or will that command either bring up a desktop or get me to an obvious place to resolve it?
<goober> I'll have to reboot to try it
<goober> looks like you stepped away.  I'll reboot and see what that command get me - thanks, TheSheep
<rich__> likeminded: hmm, just the same...
<goober> TheSheep: back at my installed desktop, thanks!  Is "xfce4-panel" something other than the default desktop environment?  I don't seem able to change the wallpaper, etc.  If not, what command will get me back to the default so I can see if that works now? thanks
<nicklas_> soon time
<charlie-tca> Anyone testing the release images, new images are available now for xubuntu
<nicklas_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XUTBJIV93w
<mandrew> hello ppl does xubuntu 9.10 have the same hardware suport as ubuntu 9.10?
<nicklas_> you mean 9.04 ?
<nicklas_> forget it
<nicklas_> i read wrong
<mandrew> hehe np
<Sysi> yes
<nicklas_> what kind of hardware you mean?
<mandrew> w-lan
<nicklas_> it uses the same network manager right?
<mandrew> i have 2 netbooks and i tried xubuntu and now ubuntu but i cant get the w-an to work
<mandrew> w-lan*
<mandrew> i have upgraded the beta on one netbook and the w-lan just works out of the box
<mandrew> the ubuntu 9.10 beta
<nicklas_> mandrew: they have probably updated it so it works in 9.10
<mandrew> upgarded from beta 4
<nicklas_> mandrew: so then all is good right?
<mandrew> no now on the netbook i installed it on now
<mandrew> it just dont work
<mandrew> cant even see the w-lan card :(
<nicklas_> that might now be because of ubuntu, the hardware may be different
<mandrew> true
<mandrew> i love how trhe new xubuntu looks
<mandrew> the*
<mandrew> anyone thats know anything about compaq mini 730e?
<rrmm> mandrew~ I had something similiar, buntu would automaticly see my phone as a modem but then it stopped all of a sudden, thought it was an upgrade but windows doesn't see it either
<mandrew> ok
<rrmm> ok not similiar at really
<rrmm> nvm
<mandrew> i just want this crap machine to work lol
<rrmm> guess that hardware may be faulty sometimes?
<mandrew> dont know
<mandrew> who do i list the hardware in the terminal?
<mandrew> im a noob at ubuntu
<rrmm> how you mean?
<rrmm> dmesg
<rrmm> lspci
<rrmm> lshw
<rrmm> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<rrmm> Penguino~ LOVE the name
<mandrew> rrmm how do i find the w-lan in the terminal?
<Penguino> rrmm: Heh, thanks :D
<rrmm> mine waws found in lshe
<mandrew> ok
<mandrew> tnx
<rrmm> i mean lshw
<knome> hmm
<mandrew> it could be a broadcom or a msi
<rrmm> broadcom
<mandrew> vendor marvell technology group Ltd
<rrmm> msi is a maker of books I think
<mandrew> ok
<rrmm> books as in computers rofl
<mandrew> :P
<rrmm> wait msi is m/b producer
<rrmm> ok off to go visit grandma, good luck w/ your networks
<mandrew> m/b?
<rrmm> mainboard, motherboard
<mandrew> tnx
<mandrew> ok tnx
<rrmm> np
<seek3r> hello. quick question. Anybody know the system requirements for xubuntu. specifically, what I really wanna know is is there a version i can run on a system with only 64 megs of ram?
<charlie-tca> 64 MB is not going to work
<Sysi> lubuntu might work
<charlie-tca> The GUI won't run
<Sysi> or what it was
<seek3r> I thought as much. i was kind of hoping an earlier version, with the alternate installer might do it.
<Sysi> xubuntu don't work very propably
<seek3r> lubuntu? whats that/
<Sysi> with lxde
<Sysi> very lightweight but pretty good
<charlie-tca> The earliest version was 6.06, but it needed 128MB, as far as I recall
<seek3r> hmmmmmm.
<Sysi> or crungchbang
<charlie-tca> Puppy linux would work
<charlie-tca> crunchbang should
<Sysi> merely lubuntu
<seek3r> puppy? think I could squeeze a gui into that as well?
<charlie-tca> possible
<seek3r> setting up old system for kids, they wouldnt do well with CLI only.
<Sysi> crunchbang propably would do
<charlie-tca> They were playing with 64MB with a gui, I think
<seek3r> well, yeah, i did win98 and win95 with that, but was wanting linux to avoid all the malware issues that are sure to pop up.
<seek3r> (also dont have a legal install for those either)
<Sysi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Sysi> that's pretty good and lightweight
<charlie-tca> take a look at lubuntu
<Sysi> i had it for a while
<charlie-tca> and they will have some other ideas, too
<seek3r> I am looking at it now..
<seek3r> with 64 megs, it will have to be featherweight. :)
<Sysi> it flew with 512 :P
<seek3r> I wish I had that for this, but all i got on hand that will fit the machine is a single 64meg stick :(
<seek3r> wasnt trying to spend any on this project. tryin to clean out my junk bins, ya know. :)
<Sysi> that should work, it isn't lot added to openbox
<Sysi> ans it runs on very little
<seek3r> I guess I am gonna try lxde on a debian core. Think I will stick it in a virtual machine with 64 megs first, see what happens.
<Sysi> if i remember right, my friens have openbox with 32meg
<Sysi> works pretty well
<seek3r> really?
<Sysi> it is rough
<Sysi> but it should run
<Sysi> apps just are different..
<seek3r> yeah, I expect it to be rough, at the very least.
<Bwyard> hello
<Bwyard> can someone help me
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<charlie-tca> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Bwyard> well somehow i managd to turn off my wireless in xubuntu
<Bwyard> and well im not good enough with terminals to get it working
<Bwyard> i installed something call wicd
<Bwyard> then i uninstalled it and now i network manager doesnt start up any more
<Bwyard> so basically i need to know how to setup wireless in the terminal
<charlie-tca> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<charlie-tca> I don't know enough myself, but that might help you
<Bwyard> well i tried using the manuals that come with xubuntu but one of the command sis missing i think
<knome> Bwyard, alt+f2 -> nm-applet
<Bwyard> so thats all i have to do
<Bwyard> thank you i will try it right now
<knome> Bwyard, that will start up network manager, if it's installed
 * charlie-tca waves at knome 
<knome> hello charlie-tca :)
<knome> o/
<charlie-tca> testing again
 * charlie-tca is not sure him quitting is a good sign ...
<Sysi> maybe he don't have multitasking
<Sysi> that exist surprisingly often..
<charlie-tca> it's true. I haven't had a chance to test karmic on the PII yet.
<knome> charlie-tca, i've been running karmic on my production machine since beta
<charlie-tca> It has issues with tasking in general sometimes
<charlie-tca> I ran it since alpha2
<knome> yeah, you're mad ;)
<charlie-tca> but then again, I had to reinstall twice
<charlie-tca> I think I called it "fun"
<knome> i'm still on an installation of 6.06 (iirc) with all upgrades to karmic
<charlie-tca> eeek!
<knome> ;)
<charlie-tca> I have my 6.06 upgraded to 8.04 server here. I upgraded it direct, and will upgrade to 10.04 next
<knome> charlie-tca, that eek was quite mouseish :)
<charlie-tca> then I will probably have to clean it up with a fresh install
<charlie-tca> Yeah, it's just a little scary to think about all those upgrades.
<knome> i've broken my system badly in one upgrade and a few times with something else than upgrades
<knome> but been able to fix it
<charlie-tca> I broke karmic bad, enough to reinstall it on this machine. At least I had /home backed up
<charlie-tca> Teach me to put alpha versions on the machine I depend on all the time
<knome> :)
<charlie-tca> Oh, no it didn't. I had to reinstall twice because i broke it again
<knome> hehe
<Sysi> i started from beta
<Sysi> still works \o/
<charlie-tca> beta is much safer.
<Sysi> i need that netbook for schoolwork
<charlie-tca> I would NOT recommend starting from any alpha version if you really need the machine
<charlie-tca> OTOH, I do have 4 systems here.
<knome> charlie-tca, OTOH, shops are usually open 7 days a week ;)
<Sysi> i have 4 too :)
<charlie-tca> True, also
<charlie-tca> I just keep things backed up on another system
<charlie-tca> exept that airplane ticket information
<knome> hehehe
<Sysi> but when i uodate this i need external drive
<Bwyard> it was nm -applet right?
<Sysi> nm-applet
<Bwyard> well that didnt work
<Sysi> with space?
<Sysi> it won't
<Bwyard> with and without
<charlie-tca> Probably got uninstalled when wicd installed
<Bwyard> what was the site that i was given with the documentation on wireless
<charlie-tca> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Bwyard> well how do i reinstall it
<Bwyard> ok i think i found the install file
<Bwyard> is this it
<Bwyard> http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get network-manager
<Bwyard> only problem with that is i dont have interent
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get network-manager-gnome
<Bwyard> b/c i dont have an internet manager
<Bwyard> my internet doesnt work in xubuntu once i uninstalled wice
<Bwyard> only in vista
<Bwyard> which is what im using right now
<Bwyard> well imma gonna try this
<Bwyard> if it doesnt work ill be back
<Bwyard> thank you btw
<charlie-tca> I don't know if the NetworkManager from gnome.org will include both files
<charlie-tca> try it
<Bwyard> ok ill try it
<Bwyard> wait what do u mena two files
<Bwyard> *mean
<charlie-tca> You need network-manager and network-manager-gnome
<Bwyard> oh ok well i will see what happens
<ochosi>  hi everyone. i'm using xfce4.6.1 with a vertical panel and i'm wondering whether there's a way to remove the 5px empty border around my orage-clock. anyone here who knows something about this? here's a screenshot to illustrate what i'm talking about: http://img2.imageshack.us/img2/7483/oragepanel.png
<charlie-tca> If that is the orage clock, right click and unclick "show frame" ?
<Bwyard> it didnt work but thats because i dont have network-tools installed
<Bwyard> it popped up with an error saying it wanst installed when i tried to install network manager
<charlie-tca> ochosi: sorry, right-click, left-click properties, unclick "show frame" ?
<charlie-tca> Bwyard: no more ideas
<ochosi> charlie-tca, unfortunately not... the funny thing is that neither the frame nor the "set width" option makes any difference
<charlie-tca> weird!
<Bwyard> well thanks anyways
<charlie-tca> make sure set width has a check mark. I screwed that up once.
<charlie-tca> also, if the font is too big, it ignores me
<ochosi> hm, well, yes, the set width checkbox is checked. font size also doesn't seem to make a difference...
<charlie-tca> Ask in #xfce?
<mandrew> i would like to thank all good people here who helped me today
<knome> mandrew, for all the people; no problem. we hope you enjoy xubuntu
<mandrew> the new xubuntu 9.10 rc is realy nice looking
<knome> mandrew, good to hear
<mandrew> to bad i have a broadcom w-lan card
<mandrew> i got help to set it up but under ubuntu 9.10 rc and now its working so i have to stick with the ubuntu cuz i dont think i can set it up again on my own
<knome> mandrew, you can install the package xubuntu-desktop and then use xfce
<mandrew> it would be nice it canonical could get broadcom w-lan cards set up to work out of the box but hey i got a OS for free thats a miracle
<mandrew> ok how do i do that?
<knome> go to synaptic and select+install 'xubuntu-desktop'
<knome> or run 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' from terminal
<mandrew> is it that easy?
<knome> then when you get to the login screen, select xfce session instead of gnome session
<knome> yes, it is
<mandrew> it brings tears to my eyes
<mandrew> man do i love this OS
<mandrew> i dont understand why no one told me about this before if i only had known i would never spent all these years with windows
<knome> linux has come a long way in the last years
<mandrew> i have no log in window how do a change that?
<charlie-tca> Hit enter
<charlie-tca> It'll ask for passwors
<mandrew> when?
<mandrew> on boot up?
<charlie-tca> It should be a screen with a name on it
<knome> charlie-tca, i think he means he has autologin, thus no gdm showing up
<mandrew> i have set it up to log me in with no password :P
<charlie-tca> I can't find how to auto-login with upstart
<mandrew> its when you install it
<knome> hmm
<charlie-tca> I don't want it then. I want to tturn it off and on
<knome> mandrew, i think you need to run 'sudo gdmsetup' and change that setting for a while, then log out and select xfce session from gdm
<mandrew> ok or mabye log in and out would fix that
<mandrew> then i get that window
<mandrew> i found how to solve the problem
<knome> mandrew, great
<mandrew> its in /sys/admin/ logg inscreen
<mandrew> or some like it cuz i dont have english as main language
<mandrew> love it
<mandrew> thank you
<mandrew> so i can do this with kubuntu, gobuntu etc etc
<mandrew> and get them desktops too?
<knome> mandrew, kubuntu-desktop, i don't know about gobuntu
<mandrew> that is so cool
<mandrew> love it this is so sweeeeet
<Bwyard> hwo do i eject a cd in xubuntu it wont let me
<Bwyard> Failed to eject "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVD__RW_GSA_T40N".
<knome> Bwyard, try 'eject -T' from terminal
<knome> mandrew, :)
<Bwyard> Given device "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVD__RW_GSA_T40N" is not a volume or drive.
<Bwyard> it worked when i did sudo
<knome> okay
<Bwyard> anybody can help me with fluxbox
<knome> !fluxbox | Bwyard
<ubottu> Bwyard: fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Sysi> hmm, is there #fluxubuntu ?
<knome> Sysi, that would be fluxbuntu, but i don't know if they have an irc channel
<Sysi> !fluxubuntu
<ubottu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<Sysi> they should
<knome> yeah, and i should have infinite free beer
<knome> ;)
<Sysi> but that's the great truth of ubottu :)
<mandrew> ok good night ppl of the free OS :P
<knome> night mandrew
<Sysi> hmm, from neighbour country
<Bwyard> hi
<ron_o> is it me or is xubuntu really been extra stable lately?
#xubuntu 2009-10-28
<cdoublejj> is it true xubuntu isn't supported by Canonical any more?
<steven_> Can someone please help me install Xubuntu via Virtualbox?
<steven_> I get the following message:  This kernel requireds an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU.  Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU.  I have Intel Core 2 Duo.  What is going on?
<chunknuts> anybody here?
<psycho_oreos> !ask | chunknuts
<ubottu> chunknuts: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chunknuts> has anybody used the 9.10 RC cd?
<chunknuts> it's not working
<chunknuts> "cannot find live filesystem"
<Sysi> final release will be published tomorrow
<chunknuts> so is this a bug with RC?
<Balsaq> you _Techie_
<Balsaq> you=yo
<danutzmilea> hello! i've installed oss4 cause alsa was making a hissy noise but now i've got no sound. i ran osstest and works great, but when i try listening to an mp3 or something it doesn't work no matter what app i use. (yes, i've got the gstreamer codec pack) can anyone help?
<Sysi> have you set system to use oss? and apps
<danutzmilea> how do i do that?
<danutzmilea> from the mixer thingie?
<Sysi> yup
<danutzmilea> if so, i did.. oss4 bla bla bla via 83 bla bla... yes
<danutzmilea> it's selected
<danutzmilea> all the volume knobs there are set to about 90-100%
<danutzmilea> also.. runing ossmix doesn't show me that green.jack.mute thing.. :-??.. i saw this on a forum
<danutzmilea> i installed oss4 using the deb and that archive manager gizmo
<danutzmilea> :-?
<syrius> Sysi,
<syrius> ubuntu
<syrius> pirated edition
<Sysi> ?
<ochosi> hey everyone, i was wondering whether there's an easy way to make xfce4-powermanager use notify-osd's icons ..?
<Balsaq> can i install xubuntu from the hard disk right over ubuntu and do a clean install?
<Balsaq> can anyone explain how to change my desktop from ubuntu to xubuntu? and will that have the same effect as installing xubuntu?
<Balsaq> !switchtoxubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about switchtoxubuntu
<Balsaq> !installxubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about installxubuntu
<Balsaq> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<tennis> blueskaj - i unchecked the box for nepomuk semantic desktop and restarted the computer.  unfortunately the fan continuously runs.  any other suggestions or ideas?
<dp> just upgraded to Karmic; using Kopete, the font sizes within are *really* small.  this is also affecting kwallet, which implies a KDE specific problem.  where should I look to fix this?
<likemindead> Kubuntu? ;-)
<dp> I'm actually running xubuntu though
<likemindead> Are you running these problems in Xubuntu, dp?
<likemindead> Okya.
<charlie-tca> kopete and kwallet are kubuntu
<dp> ok.  will ask there then.  thanks
<likemindead> I avoid KDE/Qt stuff as much as possible, sorry.
<likemindead> Oh. :-=\
<Sysi> there are good programs for kde
<Sysi> quassel is, kolourpaint
<charlie-tca> Yes, but very little help for them available in xubuntu
<likemindead> Oh, I know. I just don't need or use any of them. And my machines are ghetto old, so I avoid bloating them with further KDE/Qt stuff.
<likemindead> I ran Kubuntu for almost a year, just didn't like it.
<likemindead> For me it's Openbox>Xfce>GNOME. :-)
<Sysi> i have kde in this
<Sysi> xfce ♥
<likemindead> I love Xubuntu, CrunchBang, & Linux Mint all. I <3 variety.
<likemindead> ;D
<Sysi> i only can use xfce well enough to get what i want
<Sysi> or they are easiest in this
<Sysi> without certain things fedora with xfce would may be better than xubuntu
<Sysi> they made same mistakes in karmic that in fedora already earlier :/
<Sysi> it's snappier, like fedora, but still..
<likemindead> I've been using Xubuntu 9.10 since Alpha 6 with no real problems. Loving it. So fast!
<Sysi> but try xdmcp
<Sysi> or just modify login screen
<likemindead> I have mine set to auto-login. :-\
<Aquina> 'lo
 * Aquina provides everything for testing KK ;-)
<charlie-tca> hello
<charlie-tca> We are testing those images in #ubuntu-testing right now
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu desktop-386 will be rebuilt again, but the others are done
<Aquina> ok so i should stop the i386 desktop donload (19 min remaining)?
<Aquina> err 10 min.
<charlie-tca> no, the part failing is pae
<charlie-tca> bug 462692
<Aquina> oh the test machine does not support pae its an old AMD Athlon XP 2000+ (Again the image I download is 1d2d46d80dfcc72a0a659d3069d8827b *karmic-desktop-i386.iso
<Aquina> )
<charlie-tca> Should be okay then
<Aquina> Ok I continue and will provide you with a report ASA.
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<Aquina> ASAP
<Aquina> :-)
<Aquina> Regarding https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Bug-Report-Layout --> Wehe do you want us to send this to (Launchpad, eMail, IRC)?
<charlie-tca> Just use it to fill out a bug report in launchpad if you don't us apport
<charlie-tca> It makes sure you get enough info in
<Aquina> ok I see ;-)
<charlie-tca> I copy and paste it into the bug report
<nicklas_> its hard to wait :-P
<_Pete_> someone using FF3.5 / facebook and having chat-popup-problem as me?
<mozicodo> _Pete_: I had a small one-line box floating on top of Facebook when I was using it last night but I don't use chat through the browser.
<Ich> hello, i have xubuntu on my netbook and now the bars at the top and bottom of the screen no longer show up when i log in
<Sysi> alt + f2 "xfce4-panel"
<Ich> splendid!
<Ich> thanks
<charlie-tca> Aquina: how's it working for you?
<TFG> Hello, anyone around that can maybe help me with an issue with an older release of Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TFG> ok, thanks
<charlie-tca> Many of us are monitoring the channel, but are also doing other things. When we see the question, we know if we can answer it
<Sysi> i think ubottu said it pretty well
<TFG> I am on the 6.10 release, I am trying to upgrade to the newer version but this current version seems to have some issues with downloading what I need, I encounter a 404 error though am connected to the net. It also does not seem to detect the CD drive.
<charlie-tca> info 6.10
<Sysi> repositories are closed at least
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu did not have a 6.10, but give me a minute.
<Sysi> 6.06 betterly?
<pteague> X crashed on me so i logged in remotely & stopped gdm, but the monitor is still displaying what it had when X started eating 100% cpu...  any ideas on restarting the display besides rebooting?
<TFG> The detection thing on I think the Ubuntu site stated it as 6.10, but in the "about" on this machine it is listed as 6.06
<Sysi> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<charlie-tca> 6.06 was our first one, then we went to 7.04
<charlie-tca> That's what I was looking for. Thanks, Sysi
<Sysi> let's check..
<Sysi> !6.06
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<Sysi> ubottu isn't xubuntu specified :/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TFG> heh
<charlie-tca> Because it is EOL
<charlie-tca> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<TFG> Would it help any if I copied the exact terminology of the error I get?
<TFG> I am new to Ubuntu products so am learning, or trying to learn as it were
<Sysi> so what you're doing actually?
<charlie-tca> No, the error is because 6.10 support ended.
<Sysi> for updating clean install propably is easiest solution
<charlie-tca> It is, Since you do have to upgrade through each release, and 6.10, 7.04, 7.10 are all EOL
<TFG> The only issue with that is that it does not DL what I need, clean install or updates
<charlie-tca> It can't because the files are no longer there
<TFG> even for a fresh install of the newer version though?
<charlie-tca> After the release goes out of support life, the files are moved from the server
<charlie-tca> new version will be there, but 6.10 can't be updated for the new version because 7.04 is also end of support
<TFG> I get what ya mean about that.
<charlie-tca> You have to upgrade 6.10 to 7.04, 7.04 to 7.10, 7.10 to 8.04
<charlie-tca> Those first three are no longer available
<TFG> So just try to get a copy of the newest 9.04/9.10 and do a total new install, correct?
<charlie-tca> If you don't want to upgrade often, you should use the LTS versions.
<charlie-tca> right now, yes.
<charlie-tca> 10.04 will be an LTS version, supported on the desktop for three years instead of 18 months
<TFG> I'll see if I can get a copy through other means then, burn it to disk and bring back here
<TFG> oh, interesting
<charlie-tca> Even if you get a copy of the old versions, they won't upgrade because the updates are not available.
<TFG> yeah, I am talking about the newest version
<TFG> skipping over the updates, but even the newest versions do not download
<Sysi> 9.10 will be released tomorrow
<charlie-tca> you could download it or even order it from the website
<charlie-tca> http://xubuntu.org/get
<Sysi> i recommend daily build
<TFG> going to try to DL it at another computer, the disks won't ship for a little bit yet
<Sysi> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/xubuntu/daily/current/
<Sysi> that's almost same as final version
<Sysi> but network is less jammed today :)
<TFG> Thank you guys for the help, I'm sure I'll be back with more questions at some point.
<charlie-tca> Anytime
<Penguino> Sysi: That's almost same as final, but not the same as final :D
<Penguino> I think RC is too similar, but not same as final
<Penguino> Artwork is the best part ever :D
<Sysi> there are maybe 5 updates for todays daily
<Penguino> And the complete artwork comes bundled with final, but meh
<Penguino> Yes, maybe 5 updates
<Penguino> But I can't download it today :(
<charlie-tca> daily should be download available. desktop is being rebuilt again
<charlie-tca> daily-live / desktop
<Penguino> Oh
<charlie-tca> Gets a little rough sometimes when we are running tests the last day or two
<tux-capacitor> Hey i'm home from work because of surgery and have a semi-urgent quick question/problem
<Sysi> ask
<tux-capacitor> all our work stuff cane be accessed using a windows 2003 terminal server, when i use the default installed client in xbuntu 9.04, i just get a black screen when i hit connect
<tux-capacitor> no errors though
<tux-capacitor> is there a better rdp client to use in xfce4 or what? because theres not many options in this one to screw up
<tux-capacitor> ?
<Besogon> tux-capacitor, I don't know but may be you should use Ulteo Open Virtual Desktop. It can works over Windows terminal at least.
<tux-capacitor> ill look into it thanks
<charlie-tca> Any testers out here? We just got the latest daily-live-386 image for testing.
<charlie-tca> this is for tomorrows release, so if you can help test it, we sure would thank you.
<Besogon> Im trying to translate "man fonts-conf" I don't undestand what is there means with string "...for external agents" Agents are people or workers or applications?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. Could you ask in #xubuntu-devel ?
<TFG> Newb question. Just downloaded Xubuntu 9.04, what command do I use to get it to install or what process do I use for installation. I will take a dummy slap if I should know better.
<charlie-tca> Which cd?
<charlie-tca> Are you installing this on it's own drive?
<Bwyard> is xubuntu 9.1 coming out tomorrow
<charlie-tca> Bwyard: 9.10 is coming out. the 10 tells us the 10 th month of 2009
<Bwyard> oh ok
<Bwyard> thats cool
<TFG> Have not and am not able to burn it to CD currently, just have the download sitting on the desktop. Will be installing this on the main HD.
<Bwyard> so its coming out tomorrow right
<TFG> erm, main and only HD on this machine
<charlie-tca> Bwyard: yes
<Bwyard> ok thanks
<charlie-tca> TFG: Want to burn it to CD, you have Ubuntu on that machine?
<TFG> I know to install xchat it was a terminal command, just curious if there is one for this also.
<TFG> I have 6.06 on this machine
<charlie-tca> There is a command to burn it with terminal.
<TFG> 6.06 is not detecting the CD drives
<TFG> so I have to forgo the burning to disk for now at least
<charlie-tca> Even if the gui doesn't detect them, the terminal should be able to burn it.
<charlie-tca> !cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd
<tux-capacitor> any RDP bugs fixed in 9.10 lol? i still can't get it to work, and my boss aint happy
<charlie-tca> TFG: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<TFG> TY, charlie-tca.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> !rdp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp
<charlie-tca> !remote
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote
<charlie-tca> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Besogon> charlie-tca, I'm always suprised how many sense a word has got. In Russian One word has got one sense. (
<charlie-tca> yeah, English has too many for most of us native english speakers to keep track of
<tux-capacitor> true that
<charlie-tca> tux-capacitor: does the FreeNX info help any?
<charlie-tca> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<tux-capacitor> let me check that out, never heard of it
<charlie-tca> There should be some other documentation on vnc, also, in the community documentation
<tux-capacitor> well i might try that
<tux-capacitor> have to add repos though
<charlie-tca> That should get you some other remote desktop viewers.
<tux-capacitor> odd , it's hanging on getting the key from keyserver.ubuntu.com
<charlie-tca> busy night for the servers
<tux-capacitor> yeah it just came back with a time out
<charlie-tca> new release tomorrow, people get itchey tonite
<tux-capacitor> yeah
<Besogon> http://www.ulteo.com/home/en/virtualdesktop
<tux-capacitor> will i be able to just use synaptic to upgrade to 9.10 in xubuntu, like i've done in Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> Although it will be slow, too, tomorrow
<tux-capacitor> yeah
<charlie-tca> Just testing, we seem to putting a load on the servers, since the cds are getting rebuilt so many times
<tux-capacitor> well i'm in no rush really, my main thing is getting some vnc going on this new laptop from work, it had Vista on it and it was god awful, slow and problems, epic boot times, now its fantastic with xubuntu, but i can't access our ts server
<tux-capacitor> rdp* sorry not vnc
<charlie-tca> rdp is just the viewer end of vnc
<charlie-tca> Should be three or four available in the repositories
<tux-capacitor> oh ? i thought it used a diff. protocol, i saw some others , will the gnome or kde ones work ok in xfce?
<charlie-tca> They should, gnome will, kde sometimes gives a few issues
<tux-capacitor> k
<tux-capacitor> lemme give that a shot, i know ive gotten one of the gnome ones to work before
<tux-capacitor> whatever mint comes with
<tux-capacitor> gRDP - worked
<charlie-tca> Great!
<tux-capacitor> awful color settings by default but i'm sure thats for speed
<tux-capacitor> heh
<charlie-tca> works... - nice color... :-)
<charlie-tca> give and take, right
<tux-capacitor> of course
<tux-capacitor> mostly used for E-mail, spread sheets, word, etc. , the only one really hit is doing network diagrams in visio
<tux-capacitor> well thanks for all the help, i managed to convince my manager to let me remote in for tomorrow, i'm sure i'll be back in here once i upgrade to 9.10 so catch ya then!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> good luck
<tux-capacitor> thanks
<raevol> hey guys, i am getting ready for upgrading to karmic tomorrow, and i had a question
<raevol> i want to format my/ so i can use ext4, and also to get grub2
<raevol> but i want to back up my /usr/local, which is currently on the same partition as /
<raevol> can i just copy that folder to a seperate partition, format, and then copy it back? also i plan to seperate /usr/local to another partition while i am formatting so i don't have to do this again
<raevol> is that possible?
<charlie-tca> /usr/local/bin and /usr/local/sbin change depending on what you have installed. If you overwrite them with your backup, I don't think that will be good.
<raevol> well, i have nothing in /usr/local/sbin, and the only things in /usr/local/bin is programs that are installed to /usr/local
<charlie-tca> You need to be careful of what you overwrite after the installation
<raevol> hmm
<raevol> see the only things that are in /usr/local are proprietary games that i have installed from disc
<raevol> so i don't want to have to install them again :(
<raevol> ut2k4 for example is 6 cds worth of installing
<charlie-tca> should be okay then. As long as the games did not install parts anywhere else.
<raevol> might they have installed anything to /etc?
<raevol> and if they did would it just be files that would be generated again?
<charlie-tca> Hard to say. /etc is generally configuration files.
<raevol> my /home is a seperate partition already, so if there's only configurations there they will be preserved
<charlie-tca> You normally know if it installed any there that you need to change. Otherwise, it should generate them again
<raevol> hmm hmm
<raevol> i guess it's worth trying
<charlie-tca> Worst that can happen is you have to install the games again, right?
<raevol> yea
<raevol> well a second question then
<charlie-tca> okay
<raevol> i currently have a second hard drive formatted with NTFS that i plan to format at some point into ext4
<raevol> it's currently mounted through the ntfs tool as /media/Vault
<raevol> where would i mount it when it's not ntfs anymore?
<charlie-tca> Normally, you use it as ntfs so that windows can see it.
<raevol> right, which is how i had it, but i never plan to use windows again, so...
<charlie-tca> If windows doesn't need it, when you reformat it, you pick a directory name to use. For example, I have a separate drive partitioned ext4 as
<charlie-tca> /home/Downloads
<charlie-tca> I mount it as /home/Downloads
<raevol> oh nice i see
<raevol> would it mount for every user there?
<raevol> wait i guess not
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> As long as every user has access to Downloads
<raevol> is it /~/Downloads? so it's in your home folder?
<raevol> or as a user itself?
<charlie-tca> It's not in any user's /home
<raevol> ok
<raevol> interesting
<charlie-tca> it is a separate directory in /home
<charlie-tca> I mark it 775
<charlie-tca> to give all users read, write, execute privileges to it
<raevol> i see ok
<raevol> so would putting it in /home be better than putting it in /mnt?
<raevol> or /media again?
<charlie-tca> I tried using /mnt , but it is easier to have it in /home
<charlie-tca> It is personnal choice.
<raevol> i just feel then the system might see it as another user's home folder
<charlie-tca> Not as long as no user is named Downloads
<raevol> ah ok
<charlie-tca> I been doing that since 2006
<charlie-tca> Time to go eat. good luck
<raevol> thanks!
<zz> how do I set the system bell so when I backspace it errors if at begining of line?
<charlie-tca> !bell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bell
#xubuntu 2009-10-29
<Legendre> what's the news on the 9.10rc - howzit working?
<hormesis> i am a heron. i ahev a long neck and i pick fish out of the water w/ my beak. if u dont repost this msg in ever topic on irc i will fly into your kitchen tonight and make a mess of your pots and pans
<InFy_> hello
<InFy_> I have 1 small question
<InFy_> When I upgrade my 9.04 to 9.10RC, will I be able to cleanly update once the full release is around?
<InFy_> with update-manager -d or via update-manager then?
<Animagladius> Ayayayayayayyyyyy!
<InFy_> And the answer is
 * InFy_ goes DING DING DING
<InFy_> update-manager
<InFy_> without -d
<bshark> Hello, if my wireless card works in xubuntu full install, should it also work in a minimal install?
<bshark> i want to do a minimal install and then add lxde and certain applications, but my wireless card needs to work to do that
<bshark> and suggestions?
<InFy_> just try it if you have time to spare
<bshark> running out of blank cd's
<charlie-tca> InFy_: the answer is yes, you will be able to upgrade cleanly after tomorrow
<InFy_> pro-tip: I use 1 CDRW for my OS'
<charlie-tca> bshark: no suggestions for lxde. Xubuntu uses xfce
<bshark> my question is mainly about wireless support in minimal install
<charlie-tca> Best suggestion I have is to download Xubuntu or Ubuntu and install it, then install the lxde desktop, perhaps.
<bshark> so its not really a question about lxde, thats just what i will do eventually
<bshark> i would rather start from a minimal install and build from that, saving resources
<charlie-tca> Should be able to install the wireless card then.
<InFy_> can you plug it to a cabled network?
<charlie-tca> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<charlie-tca> A few helpfull tips, perhaps?
<bshark> not at my university, without paying for it
<bshark> so i use wireless
<charlie-tca> InFy_: I think, by definition, wireless means no cable
<InFy_> you could start installing the minimal if you can hook it up to a cable
<InFy_> and then install any necessary drivers
<charlie-tca> bshark, take a look at those WifiDocs, before you disconnect
<bshark> well heres the thing, the wireless cards that are supported...im wondering if they are supported in minimal also
<bshark> i will look around
<InFy_> yes charlie-tca, I'm using wireless atm as well, but my router, like most, can be used with cables
<charlie-tca> That doc should tell you how to install it from scratch
<InFy_> so how do you install a driver for wireless without cable anyway? :)
<bshark> cd drivers i guess
<InFy_> for linux?
<charlie-tca> That, and you can download it before you start the installation if it is one that is not in the kernel
<charlie-tca> I have three here that I keep on cd
<InFy_> he said he was running out of CD's
<charlie-tca> along with ndiswrapper
<bshark> the alternative install cd, that allows minimal install is as big as the regular
<bshark> or atleast nearly
<InFy_> what HW is it btw?
<charlie-tca> yes, it has most of the files on it, even if you do a minimal install from it.
<InFy_> I have to wait for another 15 minutes to dl all the packages for my upgrade
<InFy_> I'll help google it :)
<InFy_> to see if it's supported
<Animagladius> uhm
<Animagladius> http://npshare.de/files/fe0339ff/Screenshot.png <<< Is that normal?
<charlie-tca> Looks normal to me
<Animagladius> Gnome? In Xubuntu? D:
<charlie-tca> That appears to be the karmic candidate
<Animagladius> Yeah.
<charlie-tca> where do you see gnome?
<Animagladius> It's using Gnome.
<Animagladius> Everywhere.
<Animagladius> :|
<charlie-tca> Not that I can see
<Animagladius> Wait what
<Animagladius> wt
<charlie-tca> I see the Xubuntu logo in the upper left, the Xubuntu background, The Xubuntu colors
<charlie-tca> The Xubuntu panels
<charlie-tca> The Xubuntu layout
<Animagladius> They... made it look like a Gnome theme... to confuse me!
<charlie-tca> load the Ubuntu image and you will a big difference
<Animagladius> (Ignore my last few lines, I'm just so confused, I'm not used to this two-panel-layout anymore xD)
<charlie-tca> I see nothing gnome
<Animagladius> Yeah, me neither
<charlie-tca> I will tell you it will pull in OpenOffice when you install from that cd.
<Animagladius> It did last time
<Animagladius> Any idea when there'll be the final?
<Animagladius> *version
<Animagladius> From what I've heard it seemed to me that the *buntus besides Ubuntu would take longer..., like some more weeks longer.
<charlie-tca> tomorrow some time
<Animagladius> Wow, awesome oo;
<charlie-tca> Trying to get everything cleared through Quality Assurance now
<Animagladius> I think I might even give Kubuntu another try before re-installing Xubuntu. I loved it when I installed the beta, but my PC's way too slow to make it look all smoothy and stuff :/
<Animagladius> Ah. So you're from the team? o.o
<charlie-tca> I haven't been around much for this cycle.
<Animagladius> Ah, I see.
<charlie-tca> But, yeah, I'm part of the team.
 * Animagladius uses no panels at all. Awn + right-click-menu = epic
<charlie-tca> I have heard that works for some
<Animagladius> Wow. o.o I'd love to become part of "the team" somehow, someday. If I was just talented enough. :D
<charlie-tca> Everybody is talented enough in one way or another
<charlie-tca> We need testers, bug triagers, marketing, artwork, developers, etc.
<Animagladius> Artwork... that might actually be something.
<charlie-tca> We are a small group here, trying hard to produce something worthwhile.
<Animagladius> Xubuntu definitely is, in my opinion. My favourite distro so far.
<charlie-tca> Take a look at http://xubuntu.org/devel
<charlie-tca> We try hard to keep it useable
<charlie-tca> and we are dedicated
<Animagladius> So am I. I guess.
<Animagladius> Hm... I'll join the mailing list now
<charlie-tca> heh... this is one way to find out :-)
<Animagladius> Thanks :) Maybe there's something I can do
<Animagladius> Yep ;)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> We welcome you with open arms
<charlie-tca> I'll be giving one of the presentations at OpenWeek too
<Animagladius> The OpenWeek is held over IRC, right?
<charlie-tca> right. #ubuntu-classroom
<Animagladius> Ah. Thanks. :)
<charlie-tca> yw; I'll be seeing you.
<Legendre> wow, Karmic is really slick =)
<Legendre> I'm used to slick with *ubuntu, but it's even slickerer
<Animagladius> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRzpQrZo-TE&fmt=18 <- :)
<Animagladius> Legendre: The final's already out? D:
<Legendre> yes!
<Legendre> I mean, no!
<Legendre> I'm using the rc, it's fine-o
<Legendre> wow, this chan is really slow, wtf.. lol
 * realistik does a pimped-out cricket impersonation!
<Legendre> I just got a new lappy, actually a used but new-to-me lappy.. and went straight for the 9.10rc
<realistik> I installed beta a couple weeks ago and have just been updating
<Legendre> Dell Inspiron 8600 - P4 (M) 1.5Ghz, 512M, 60GB
<realistik> nice
<Legendre> yeah, it was free...! heh
<realistik> free hardware rules :)
<realistik> much like Xubuntu
<Legendre> owner had some WinXP Home disaster on it, would bluescreen on boot.. figured it was shot, haha.
<Legendre> ain't that the truth.
 * Legendre does a little dance, drinks a little water
<Legendre> ok, well, it was beer. And whiskey.
<realistik> heh
<Legendre> anyway, I can report that the KKrc went on perfectly, including full wifi support, with no tweaking.
<Legendre> I did install wicd, though, as I think it's the thing to have for wifi.. nice little soft.
<Legendre> used to use wif-radar, but wicd seems miles ahead
<realistik> I think it's still gonna be a few more years before I give up my network wires
<Legendre> I was kinda thrust into it.. my gf/wife moved in, and she had wifi laptop, so I had to make it work for her. Then, I happened upon an IBM X31, wifi lappy, and it kind of went from there
<realistik> Yeah, all my friends that have gone wireless have followed a path much like that
<Legendre> prior to that, it was all wired, including my old lappy.. a K6-2/400 with pcmcia network
<realistik> mmm...K6-2
<Legendre> the big guns dood
<realistik> I yanked one of those the other day that took a lightning hit
<Legendre> another free hardware, so..
<realistik> must've been a bad one, the floppy drive, PSU and CD drive that were in it were all dead
<Legendre> this is one of the strong points of *nix.. you can stay 3-5 years behind in hdwe, and basically get the crap for free or close enough.
<realistik> hehe yeah
<Legendre> and still have as good or better perf than was seen when they were new, with Windows
<realistik> I ended up with an eMachines desktop that my cousin upgraded from, it's got a 1ghz Celeron and max of 256mb RAM. I put Jaunty on it the other day for fun, but it crawled :/
<realistik> however it has intel video on it so I may put Karmic on it and see if it's any better
<realistik> (I'll still never use it for anything though, probably)
<Legendre> but I'm so spoiled and lazy now. I used slack for like 8-9 years, then my friend just kept bugging me to try a ubuntu. It was all over after that.
<realistik> heh
<realistik> I've been running a slack box since '96
<realistik> I use it for a router
<Legendre> that's weird, a 1G celly should be OK..
<Legendre> is the ram the limit, or?
<realistik> Yeah, for some retarded reason it'll only take 256mb, it had 128 when I got it and I doubled it
<Legendre> my work desktop is a PIII 1ghz, 512m, with jaunty.. and it's *FINE-O*
<Legendre> goofy, 256m limit? Is it a desky or a lappy?
<realistik> desktop
<realistik> just low-end is my guess
<Legendre> I find that almost impossible to believe
<realistik> yeah me too
<Legendre> heh, learn something everyday I guess.. wth
<realistik> but I've seen several forum posts (googling) where people tried to get 512 in it and it wouldn't even POST
<Legendre> that e-machines stuff was pretty janky, some of it anyway
<realistik> yeah
<Legendre> wal-mart special
<realistik> they've come a long way from when they first started selling them, but they're still mostly crap
<Legendre> they're still in biz?!
<realistik> oh yeah
<realistik> walmart made them a star
<Legendre> lol, wow.. no idea.. I thought they were gone away like .. hotbot.com or something
<realistik> hehe
<realistik> hotbot
<realistik> that makes me think of altavista
<Legendre> yeah... and dogpile
<Legendre> I just checked, there is still a hotbot..
<Legendre> how sad, really. in the day, one of the better engines..
<realistik> yeah, it wasn't bad
<Legendre> that's before the mighty fscking G showed up
<realistik> but once Google became a verb and got in the dictionary, it was all over
<Legendre> ns
<Legendre> last night, I was experiencing search overload.. So, I decided to try a /decision/ engine.
<Legendre> it's just like a search engine, except that it sucks.
<realistik> oh? I haven't tried ms's latest search offering yet
<realistik> er...decision offering...whatever
<Legendre> what a joke
<Legendre> they are so desperate.
<realistik> I don't know why they're so interested in having a search engine, the money could be better spent elsewhere
<Legendre> "hey everybuddy, Google sucks - goto bing.com!11!!"
<Legendre> because they are losing it.. Google mail, google docs, google calendar, google feed your cat..
<realistik> Google probably has enough resources to feed my dog, but I'm not sure I'd want that to happen.
<Legendre> goog will blow MS away, sooner or later.. or at least take a huge chunk of their revenue, via obviating things like office.
<realistik> meh, Google's not doing that, despite what they'd have you believe, OOo is doing that
<Legendre> goog has a good rep, and the proliferation of cheap b/w is on their side. In the not so distant, most common apps will be web-based.
<Legendre> oo.o is wicked sweet, no args there..
<Legendre> but when you get all of that, and your docs are accy anywhere in the world, and, and..
<realistik> right
<Legendre> just saying.
<Legendre> cool
<realistik> I'm not really a fan of doing my work on the web
<realistik> If it's a blog entry, great, but if it's anything remotely personal, that's what I have a hard drive for
<realistik> Some people don't care one way or the other, of course, and as long as Google (or MS or whoever) is telling them their data is safe, they'll be happy to do it online
<realistik> Excuses them from the responsibility of backing their data up heh
<Legendre> well, I don't like it that much either.. but I think this is how it will go.
<Legendre> it's not like people will be verboten to run locally, and (we, the royal we) always will - to a large degree
<realistik> aye, I've been reading it here and there since the late 90's, and it's been trending that way the past half-decade or so
<Legendre> thing is, if you *trust* the web-based content/app server, it eliminates SO MANY of the problems that plague the average biz base
<realistik> trie
<realistik> er true
<Legendre> updates, backups, portability, accessibility..
<Legendre> anyway, we're far OT and I'm not trying to preach anyhting. Just that I do see it coming, and that is what it is.
<Legendre> one IMHO
<realistik> I don't know that we're OT really, since we're the only ones talking hehe
<Legendre> shit yeah, we could rate the superhunks!
<realistik> lol
<Legendre> lol
<realistik> it's been so long since I've been on IRC...such a shame
<Legendre> you know, it's odd.. but I actually think that IRC has gotten better
<Legendre> Ive been on since 1996 or so..
<realistik> I dunno, I miss pre-timestamp EFnet, personally, IRC was more thrillnig back then
<realistik> I started late 1995
<Legendre> heh
<Legendre> I was never an ef guy, missed that mostly.
<Legendre> started on dal, moved to freenode and oftc
<realistik> I've always been on EFnet, was on Undernet for like six months once
<realistik> I never could get into dalnet
<Legendre> you'll beat me with a sock full of rocks, but I used to op #windows95 on dal, back when it was a REALLY bizy channel
<realistik> heh nice
<Legendre> in the 95/98/ME days
<realistik> Until about 8 months ago I still had an eggy parked in #Windows on EFnet
<realistik> (as a favor to some friends of mine who were opping there)
<realistik> When I realized that I hadn't loaded xchat in like six months, I took out the cron job for it
<Legendre> up till 8mo ago, I was still using BitchX
<Legendre> hey, how old are you anyway?
<realistik> 38 today :)
<realistik> the only console IRC app I ever used was epic
<realistik> and that only infrequently
<realistik> used Xircon mostly from 1997 until about 2005, then switched to xchat
<realistik> pretty much gave up on mIRC when Khaled started charging money for it
<Legendre> hey man, hbd! I was 40 this May
<realistik> thanks :)
<Legendre> welcome =)
<realistik> So how come there's tons of Ubuntu sites all over the web but none for Xubuntu? Is it because Xubuntu mostly works all the time and doesn't give you problems?
<Legendre> well, and most ubuntu issues apply to xubu
<realistik> I like Ubnutu alright, but after trying Xfce I just can't make myself use Gnome anymore :/
<Legendre> I never ran KDE or gnome, so.. wouldn't really know about that stuff
<realistik> I've never liked KDE, I've always used Gnome and liked it
<Legendre> I was always wm2 or black/fluxbox on Slack
<realistik> I ran blackbox once, but it was too minimalist for me, I got spoiled on pretty interfaces heh
<realistik> I've been curious to try LXDE lately but I'm kinda lazy
<Legendre> but I like xfcea lot too.. it does enough, just enough
<Legendre> speaking of OS, I think I need to see about nvidia drivers for this machine..
<Legendre> is it worth it?
<realistik> I install them first thing after a fresh install :)
<Legendre> how do you do it? I've never....
<Legendre> (on *buntu*)
<realistik> Applications->System->Hardware Drivers
<realistik> when I've installed Jaunty or Karmic, it pops up automagically after I install, which saves me the trouble of looking for it
<realistik> I think they can be had from the repos as well but I wouldn't know where to look
<Legendre> ok, I ran that applet.. it only offers one thing, nvidia lol
<Legendre> just activate it, that's it?
<realistik> yup
<Legendre> DARE I?
<realistik> Dare you? :)
<realistik> I think you'll have to reboot
<Legendre> okey dokey, let's see what happens..
<Legendre> man, are all Dells so creaky? This thing is like a rusty drawbridge
<realistik> Dunno, so far I've managed to never inherit one
<Legendre> every time I move it, like across an old wood floor... wtf
<Legendre> good batt life, btw.. at 2 hours now. Still says 68%
<realistik> nice
<Legendre> yeah, I kinda got lucky.. had to fix the optical drive, tho
<Legendre> someone tweaked it while it was open, so it would no longer open. Too much friction, couldn't overcome the spring that pops it out
<realistik> yeah, I have about 3 drives that are like that, it's a PITA
<Legendre> people are such slobs
<realistik> but they open just fine if there's a disc in it
<realistik> that's what I've never figured out
<Legendre> something odd happened...
<Legendre> when I activated the driver, the sys got hot, started the fan.. and it's still hot.. won't shut off
<realistik> hm
<Legendre> just checked, FF is doing it.. weird
<Legendre> ok, reboot now... see what we get..
<Legendre> bbl
<realistik> gl! :)
<Legendre> ok, back
<Legendre> well.... it seems to work, and glxgears gives me 10X the framerate as before..
<realistik> sweet
<Legendre> went from 510f/s to 6000f/s
<realistik> gotta love that!
<Legendre> fan is running again..
<realistik> might put a dent in your battery life
<Legendre> which I do NOT like, but we'll see how it goes
<Legendre> sounds like I need to service the fan on this unit. It's a little noisy, sounds like it's a bit loaded up
<realistik> I hate noisy fans :(
<Legendre> hm, something's not right..
<Legendre> fan is still running, machine is hot. Top doesn't show anything that would cause it.
<Legendre> might have to revert it
<realistik> that seems odd
<Legendre> it is
<realistik> I could understand if you were running WoW or something on it making it heat up]
<Legendre> let me reboot once, see what haps.
<Name141> When can I get the Karmic ISOs ?
<Legendre> no more fan... but it seems like once I used the nvidia accel, the fan stays on. Acpi issue?
<Legendre> Name141: I used bittorrent
<Legendre> came in very fast, like 12-15min
<Name141> Legendre: eh?
<Legendre> are you looking for the regular i386 desktop iso?
<Name141> Legendre: I can't use torrents with my sat modem
<realistik> Dunno Legendre, I have no experience with *buntu on laptops
<Name141> I'm looking for the 'gold', 'final', whatever release not a RC , Beta, etc
<Legendre> Name141: oh, that stinks. then just use the d/l link from xubuntu site. do you need a link to it?
<Name141> It is already out ?
<Legendre> there is no final, it's just rc at the moment
<realistik> No
<Name141> oh.
<realistik> Not that you'd know hehe
<Legendre> but get the rc, at most, you'll just have a few more updates to d/l
<Name141> I assume it wont come out within the next hour, so I'm screwed another day.
<realistik> There's #ubuntu-release-party if you wanna wait
<Name141> My unlimited time is 2-6 AM
<Name141> er.. 1-6
<Name141> the rest I'm capped bandwidth
<Legendre> SO, get the rc.. it works fine..
<realistik> ouch
<Name141> Legendre: I'm just wanting to download it to see if it will work , or they have fixed what is wrong in Intrepid, and Jaunty
<realistik> but Legendre's right, just get the RC and let it update
<Name141> OK.
<Name141> I suppose I can put it on a flash drive , the ISO that is?
<Name141> Somehow
<Name141> so I don't waste a DVD/CD-R
<realistik> I installed the beta over a Jaunty install a couple weeks back and have just been letting it update, had no real problems
<Legendre> I used a CD-RR =)
<realistik> heh yeah I used a CDRW :)
<Legendre> err, CD re-writable
<Name141> The problem is the e1000e module doesn't work with the new kernels that was in intrepid
<realistik> I only have one of them, have been using it for about 4 years
<Name141> and it didn't work in Jaunty either
<Legendre> an old 4X CompUSA brand disc, from like 1998
<Name141> so I'm not getting my hopes up for Karmic
<Name141> I might buy a new NIC .. if I want to get off of windows for good
<Legendre> well a new nic is like what, $5?
<realistik> ah, dunno anything about that, Name141, I mostly use onboard ethernet nowadays
<Name141> yeah, but it worked perfect in Hardy
<Name141> realistik: it is
<Legendre> used 3com 3c905 =)
<Name141> http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11998
<Name141> "Status:  	 ASSIGNED "
<Name141> So I'm guessing it's still broke
<realistik> I'm trying to remember how many years since I used a 3com NIC
<Legendre> feck, I'll SEND you a new 10/100 nic lol
<Legendre> brb, cat is crazy
<Name141> lol.  Send it on :o
<Name141> get a trap
<realistik> There are times when I think lazy dogs are actually better than cats. Those times pass, but they come around more and more often the older I get.
<Name141> It's stupid that I have to pay to get the cats put down that show up in the yard
<Name141> So I just find nice places for them to go to
<Name141> like they did me
<realistik> wow, why would you have to pay to kill cats that aren't even yours?
<Name141> that's how the local pound works
<realistik> weak
<Name141> you bring in a cat, it's 'yours'
<realistik> we recently got rid of a bad rash of strays around here
<realistik> some volunteers helped with the trapping
<realistik> and did all the relocation
<Name141> They don't even have a free spay and nuder program
<Legendre> are you out in the sticks?
<Name141> Yes
<Legendre> ah ok...
<Name141> The sheriffs office said just shoot'em and cover'em up
<Legendre> so.. why not put them down yourself?
<Legendre> yeah, exactly.
<Name141> I don't think a SPCA would agree
<realistik> they totally wouldn't
<Name141> and I don't want charges
<Legendre> then let them pay for it
<realistik> but I don't see them lining up to take care of the problem, either
<Name141> yeah and the problem is getting worse with the new females growing to be full size
<Legendre> I read something CRAZY a month ago.. the state of MN says that there are around 700,000 feral cats in the 7-county metro area
<realistik> ProTip: Newborn kittens are the best bait to put in a trap
<Legendre> that
<Legendre> that's almost unbelieveable
<realistik> that's insane
<realistik> Did they also say that they weren't doing anything about it?
<Legendre> even if they're off by half, it's still mad!
<Name141> plus I don't really wanna kill cats :-/ , although there are many skunks around here.. and if something gets rabis.. everything's gotta be shot
<Name141> and I don't want the ones we actually care for to have to be put out
<Legendre> Name141: whereabouts do ya live?
<realistik> Yeah, I'm not a big fan of killing cats, but I don't think 80 of them that I have nothing to do with need to live in my yard.
 * Name141 sighs
<Name141> North east Texas
<Legendre> oh ok. I was down in Dallas last week
<realistik> lol no way, where? I'm in Longview
<Name141> lol
<Legendre> n. dallas, mostly..
<Name141> realistik: Lets just say I got some good hotlinks
<realistik> word
<Name141> er.. I think we should take this to an off topic joint
<Name141> :p
<Legendre> anyway, you're from TX, so you have plenty of guns.
<Legendre> lol
<realistik> :)
<realistik> I think it's a law.
<Legendre> ns, lol
<Legendre> my wife is from TX, she has more of them than I do..
<realistik> Plus we have drive-thru liquor stores
<realistik> It's a totally winning combination
<Legendre> alcohol and night swimming!
<realistik> hehe
<Name141> Mr. J's is one of those
<Legendre> either of you guys have AKs?
<realistik> nah
<Legendre> I build those things, for fun und profit
<realistik> my friend built an AR-15 a few years back when we were doing a bunch of shooting
<realistik> and I have a friend that collects WWII-era military gnus
<realistik> er guns
<Legendre> that's cool, I like the WWII arms also
<Name141> got any NAZI stuff?
<Legendre> and the cold war arms
<Legendre> I have Hitler's canoe
<realistik> I think most of the stuff he has now is Russian, Name
<Legendre> my grandpa took that canoe off a dead nazi
<Name141> LOL.
<realistik> hehe
<Legendre> hey, how do you do a r-click on a synaptics pad?
<Legendre> I forgetz
<realistik> *shrug*
<Animagladius_> Night
<realistik> Night
<Legendre> nighty
<realistik> I think I'm gonna bail too, guys, nice talking to you, take it easy :)
<stroke> Hi
<stroke> Uhmm I was wondering me if some could help me get dockbarx runnign on xubuntu
<sutur> Hi folks. I've got an 8GB USB memory stick. Would it be faster to install xubuntu on that, rather than using the hard disk? Seems like HDD is a huge bottleneck...
<sutur> Uhm, regarding boot times, application load times etc...
<Balsaq> can xubuntu run wireless?
<raevol> oh man
<raevol> how long till 9.10 is live :D
<Name141> Good question, I got only 4 hours of download time left before I am capped at 400 MBs per 24 hours
<Name141> so it looks like it' going to be another day for me
<Name141> it's
<raevol> :[
<locky> is there anyway i can control the volume in xubuntu 9.04 with the volume control dial on the front of my laptop
<locky> ?
<raevol> will 9.10 karmic be available about the same time as normal ubuntu? or later?
<Sysi> why not
<_Techie_> i would think so
<raevol> cool
<_Techie_> hey Sysi, do you know if the other architectures will release simultaneously or whill they follow shortly after?
<_Techie_> will*
<Sysi> no i don't know
<_Techie_> kk
<_Techie_> for my sake i hope it isnt too long before karmic is out for PPC
 * Avash_sir greets everyone hello
 * _Techie_ waves at Avash_sir 
<Avash_sir> _Techie_, hello sir
<_Techie_> may i be of assistance?
<Avash_sir> _Techie_, nah, i was just testing my  new nick
<_Techie_> cool, ill leave you to it then
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> will I have to update my repositories to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10, or will it be enough to use the update manager?
<MaxFrames> make up your mind...
<Sysi> ialsocanhazit: please don't nickflood
<ialsocanhazit> ok
<_Techie_> ello Balsaq
<Balsaq> yellow _Techie_
<Balsaq> got rid of that beep...
<_Techie_> k
<Bear10_> While installing xubuntu, it locks up / freezes at 64% where it does configuring python 2.6, any ideas?
<Tesssa> anyone tell me when version 9.10 will be out supposed to be taday
<tavasti> Tesssa, join #ubuntu-release-party
<raevol> it's madness
<Guest23131> hello
<mauroxan> hola
<charlie-tca> Welcome
<mauroxan> gracias
<Pres-Gas> Hey, all!
<SiDi> Does anyone have the .torrent file for Xubuntu 9.10 final?
<likemindead> Haven't seen it yet, SiDi.
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu 9.10 is Officially out! The servers may be slow downloading at this time. Please use torrent downloads if you can.
<SiDi> ok, got 'em
<SiDi> will be seeding soon
<berhow> is 9.10 out
<berhow> i think so
<charlie-tca> yes
<berhow> so are the torrents updated and whatnot on     gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 976b5901365c5ca1 gpg --export --armor 976b5901365c5ca1 | sudo apt-key add -
<berhow> rather
<berhow> updated on here: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ ?
<charlie-tca> I don't have those keys, but the torrents should be up to date
<charlie-tca> The mirrors are updated
<berhow> ok thanks charlie-tca, i didn't want to start seeding the rc or anything
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<rr72> how do you statrt seeding w/o downloading if you have the iso?
<rr72> yes i checksumed it
<rr72> hey yeah cody-somerville
<rr72> how do I seed if I have the downloaded isos? but I dl them seperately
<charlie-tca> I don't know how to do that. I stay away from torrents and use rsync here
<rr72> i wanted to give back to the project by contributing bandwidth but idk how
<berhow> just put the iso in the same directory your torrent will download to
<berhow> then start the torrent
<rr72> ok
<berhow> make sure the file names are the same for the torrent you're using
<berhow> then start the torrent
<berhow> your program should check the hash and if it's the same you'll start seeding
<rr72> ok, waiting for the dl to finish ina min
<rr72> ty berhow
<berhow> you're welcome
<rr72> i just recheck / verify torrent and didnt need to close it :-D
<rr72> now seeding alt 64
<kromar> hi
<kromar> if i do a new installation of 9.10 will grub2 be installed as well?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> grub2 is the default for 9.10
<kromar> ok, any easy way to install grub2 after an upgrade?
<charlie-tca> Check the release notes, I think it tells how
<kromar> ah yes found it already:D
<kromar> but i think im gona do a fresh install anyway, maybe the sound muting problem gets fixed with it:O
<charlie-tca> sound muting?
<charlie-tca> You have pulseaudio installed?
<kromar> well every time i reboot the sound is muted
<kromar> not sure if i have pulseaudio installed
<charlie-tca> You do. That makes it mute
<kromar> it apeared first when i upgraded to 9.04 on my desktop and on my laptop
<charlie-tca> Simple fix is to remove pulse audio
<charlie-tca> Did you have ubuntu installed first?
<kromar> no i always had xubuntu installed
<charlie-tca> Okay, use synaptic Package Manager to remove pulseaudio, it will quit muting
<kromar> just removed pulseaudio on my laptop and it looks like that fixed the muting problem, tahnks a lot
<charlie-tca> no problem
<kromar1> hi, is it possible to limit the download upload speed per system?
<maddy83> hi folks, love the new 9.10
<Axius> Where can i find a torrent to downlaos xubuntu 9.10?
<Axius> Where can i find a torrent to downlaod xubuntu 9.10?
<knome> maddy83, mukava kuulla :) what in particular do you like in it?
<maddy83> well, it looks pretty good, and it's pretty fast
<Sysi> how manu finns here are? :o
<Sysi> download pages are soo jammed
<maddy83> torrent works good
<Sysi> no but site to get it
<Sysi> i took yesterday daily :)
<Sysi> bad broadband for seeding :/
<Axius> maddy83, Do you know a torrent site to xubuntu from?
<Axius> maddy83, Do you know a torrent site to get xubuntu from?
<maddy83> did you try the official mirrors?
<maddy83> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimage-xubuntu/releases/9.10/release/
<maddy83> there is torrents
<Axius> maddy83, thanks!
<ericchaves> Hi folks, Could someone point me the way to move from ubuntu to xubuntu? I've google around and found from simple instructions to some complex ones, and that made me unsecure regading the safest process to do it.
<Sysi> ericchaves: install xubuntu-desktop
<Sysi> and in login screen choose xfce instead of gnome
<sudobash> the ubuntu ops are all dick heads...
<ericchaves> Sysi: and after that how do I uninstall the gnome stuff? its safe to do an apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<knome> !language | sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<maddy83> I have a problem: I installed xubuntu on top of freebsd, and now I have freebsd's ugly bootloader before GRUB
<sudobash> oh nooo
<sudobash> LjL is here
<sudobash> to kick me undoubtedly
<knome> sudobash, behave and there is no reason to kick you.
<sudobash> what are you waiting for Lorenzo?
<sudobash> kick me
<sudobash> nah I want to prove how much the Ubuntu OPs suck
<maddy83> ericchaves: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Sysi> i'm slow :/
<sudobash> might as well get kicked from all the ubuntu channels while im at it you know?>
<LjL> !ops | sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash: ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<ericchaves> ok, Sysiy, amddy83. thanks for the help.
<maddy83> shouldn't someone update the topic?
<rr72> niko~ mind changing/updateing the topic?
* niko changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 9.10 is out! Download, Share it, Seed it! | Get Support:  http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Need help and no one around? Get in on the mailing list action at http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users
<Sysi> thanks
<rr72> sorry to single you out but saw you are a member and assumed you could :-P niko
<niko> no problem
<dbdii407> I am downloading the new release of xUbuntu and I started to wonder. Which PHP does it have installed? (If at all)
<Sysi> what's default theme of xubuntu, the name?
<Sysi> i had separate /home and this isn't default
<Axius> How to uninstall a package in xubuntu?
<knome> Sysi, albatross for karmic
<Sysi> thanks :)
<hannes_eee> hey you guys what is the gtk and xfwm theme you are using with 9.10
<Sysi> albatross and something is default
<hannes_eee> never heard of albatross
<Sysi> it's on top of the list :)
<hannes_eee> Sysi: where on which list?
<Sysi> appearance
<hannes_eee> Sysi: i'm not on xubuntu ;-)
<Sysi> it's still there on xubuntu :)
<hannes_eee> well but it isn't a xubuntu only one or?=
<Sysi> no, any theme you like
<hannes_eee> but i am searching for the xubuntu default one
<Sysi> that's albatross
<hannes_eee> well but i could hardly find anything on google
<Sysi> dunno if it's nowhere to download separately
<neozen> SPLIT!
<knome> sshhh!! some people are idling here
<likemindead> You hurt neozen's feelings, knome. :-\
<knome> :P
<Legendre> knock knock.. what's a suggested partition scheme for a desktop running karmic?
<raevol> Legendre: that's sort of up to you, but having a separate /home is always nice
<Legendre> sorry...
<Legendre> I need sizes for /, /boot, /usr, /var...
<raevol> do you have a specific reason why you're making separate partitions for all of those?
<Legendre> yes
<Legendre> it keeps the fs fast and un-fragged
<Legendre> done it for ten years, usually a sep point fo r/usr/local as well
<raevol> fragmentation isn't really an issue on linux filesystems, from what i know, but you seem to know more than me, so i can't really help
<knome> fragmentation isn't that big problem in linux.
<Legendre> nope, and it's even less of a problem if you separate out your RO filesysems
<Legendre> like /usr
<Legendre> and /boot
<Legendre> or I should say, fs's that aren't frequently written
<knome> Legendre, you probably know the scheme better than us if you've been using it for years :)
<Legendre> knome: thing is, I haven't been using ubunt for years.. I don't know its needs very well =)
<Legendre> *ubuntu
#xubuntu 2009-10-30
<ron_o> for boot I know, go at least 250MB.. mine @ 100MB has issues with space.
<ron_o> ... /usr is huge... depends on how many apps you have, I guess.
<ron_o> my /usr is at 4 GB..
<Bwyard> how do i mount a hard drive partition
<ron_o> # sudo mount /dev/<named_partition>
<ron_o> and #umount    .... to unmount it.
<raevol> livecd uses intel KMS... that's so awesome
<raevol> almost done installing on my eeepc
<Bwyard> um its not working
<Bwyard> im trying but its not working
<ron_o> you have to have the right name of the partition.
<Bwyard> its sda4
<ron_o> is it like sda4..
<ron_o> and you are in root?
<Bwyard> im using sudo
<Bwyard> well gpart says it mounted in / /media/linux and linux
<ron_o> what's the error?
<Bwyard> so how do i remove those three mounts then mount it so i can write to it or see it in thunar
<ron_o> what are you trying to mount exactly?
<Bwyard> there is no error
<ron_o> oh sorry..
<Bwyard> a ext3 partition thats blank
<ron_o> been awhile.
<ron_o> you have to mount a device to a mount point.
<Bwyard> well its mounted to 3 mount points
<ron_o> like  #sudo /dev/sda4  /media/cdrom
<Bwyard> "/"
<Bwyard> "/media/linux"
<Bwyard> and
<Bwyard> "linux"
<ron_o> then just umount it..
<Bwyard> srry bout that
<Bwyard> i logged out and logged back in
<Bwyard> its unmounted frome verywher but /
<Bwyard> when i try to unmount in gpart
<Bwyard> it says i need to manually unmount
<Bwyard> i will be back later
<Bwyard> wheni get back can u plz help
<Bwyard> it will be like 10 - 15 min
<ron_o> the command is just #umount <device> in root
<ron_o> I must go now.
<Bwyard> ok
<Bwyard> how do i unmount a extra partition mounted to /
<kromar> hi
<kromar> is it somehow possible to controll 2 pcs with one keyboard and mouse?
<bwyard> it fixed
<raevol> hmm i don't really like the new GDM, and there seems to be no options for changing it around
<bwyard> how do i mount windows drive
<Studz> Hey
<Studz> I just upgraded to 9.10 and anytime I open an application there is no bar at the top of the window. So I can't move, close, etc and it overlaps the top panel. I can't seem to google for a solution since all the hits are off topic when I include the word "window"
<Studz> Is there a thread or fix for this?
<Aquina> Try to reboot the system. In case it doens't help experiment with xfce4-panel or xfce-panel. Maybe there's a problem with that.
<Studz> Rebooting doesn't seem to have any effect. Anything specific with xfce4-pane
<Studz> panel?*
<millo87> hey, I'm trying to install xubuntu - upon recommendation of the guys at #ubuntu.  I'm currently sitting at the screen with "Install Xubuntu" in the middle - with boot options
<millo87> everything I click/type gives me a popup box with what looks to be "/inrtall/vmlinuz"
<millo87> can anyone give me some idea where to go from here please?
<Andysalina5> yo
<ceafu_> Hey all. Is Xubuntu 9.10 having all the pulseaudio and/or alsa sound issues with snd-hda-intel that ubuntu and kubuntu are ?
<Andysalina5> not that im aware of...
<millo87> hey, I'm trying to install xubuntu - upon recommendation of the guys at #ubuntu.  I'm currently sitting at the screen with "Install Xubuntu" in the middle - with boot options
<ceafu_> Does Xubuntu have pulseaudio installed by default. I am try to decide whether or not to download, burn, and do another install today.
<millo87> everything I click/type gives me a popup box with what looks to be "/inrtall/vmlinuz"
<millo87> can anyone give me some idea where to go from here please?
<Andysalina5> im sorry i cant
<ceafu_> Is pulseuadio installed in Xubuntu 9.10 by default ?
<Jammet> Hello there ... :)
<Jammet> I've just finished the software upgrade to 9.10 and now - the "add/remove software" program in the menu is gone. I read that there is a new, different programs for installing software now, but I don't know the name.
<raevol> hey is it safe to click skip during "downloading language packs" in xubuntu install?
<raevol> it says it's going to take an hour...
<raevol> omg
<raevol> btw empathy suport for irc is terrible, and irssi is terrible too
<raevol> did i miss anything?
<raevol> screw it clicked skip
<hellothere> taking into consideration that Xubuntu uses Xfce, which is a good thing, excepting that, how would you rate Xubuntu in comparison to other distros with similar markets?
<_Techie_> what is this, some sort of poll?
<_Pete_> -1
<hellothere> it's called research
<_Pete_> hopefully not real one?
<hellothere> oh please
<hellothere> would anybody be kind enough to answer the question
<hellothere> 159
<hellothere> 158
<_Techie_> i would rate it very evenly, while it lacks some of the more advanced features of its counterparts, it runs fast on most hardware
<_Pete_> define fast?
<_Techie_> speed of GUI
<_Techie_> i find that menu's open alot faster than when using some other distros
<Rika> I hate to ask this, but can someone tell me why gcc is no longer officially supported?
<_Pete_> Rika: ?
<Rika> ..
<Rika> Neevermind. I answerd my own question when I was scrolling through the upgrade list
<Rika> (that is, 4.4 isn't supported in jaunty but in karmic, so it only appears in the karmic lists, which is why gcc-4.3 is.. well, no longer supported.)
<_Pete_> that would be breaking news :)
<Rika> So.. uhm.
<Rika> I just feel dumb now. Sorry about that.
<_Pete_> well, join the club
<Kimbosobisobi> can I use unetbootin-windows-377.exe to put Xubuntu's ISO on a flashdrive ?
<_Techie_> yes Kimbosobisobi you can
<Kimbosobisobi> OK, so after the ISO is done I just select it, tell it the flash drive (after I get my junk off of it) and I should be good to go long as I select it at next boot?
<Rika> Yes
<Rika> That's how I installed xubuntu on my laptop
<_Techie_> yep Kimbosobisobi easy as pie
<Kimbosobisobi> Groovy baby.
<Kimbosobisobi> oh
<Kimbosobisobi> no need to change the FAT32 ?
<Kimbosobisobi> (partition)
<_Techie_> no, as long as you have a fat32 partition
<Kimbosobisobi> ok
<Kimbosobisobi> I'll see if this one actually works unlike the last 2 releases
<_Techie_> ive never had problems with *buntu and unetbootin
<_Techie_> especially 8.10 and 9.04
<Kimbosobisobi> I was referring to the kernels don't work properly with the e1000e module
<Kimbosobisobi> last one that did was hardy
<_Pete_> Kimbosobisobi: works perfectly here with my EeePC 1000he
<Kimbosobisobi> _Pete_: I'm on a Dell Inspiron 530
<Kimbosobisobi> It would work sometime, sometime not
<_Pete_> and what exactly isnt working?
<Kimbosobisobi> it will 'twinkle' at the router
<Kimbosobisobi> and never get a connection
<_Pete_> wierd
<Kimbosobisobi> sometimes , after many times, of rmmod e1000e , and modprobe e1000e
<Kimbosobisobi> it will come back
<_Pete_> are you sure it is about that linux?
<Kimbosobisobi> http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11998
<_Pete_> Kimbosobisobi: ok then
<Kimbosobisobi> yeah, I'm not getting my hopes up
<_Pete_> well
<_Pete_> I think things are repaired very fast on linux-world
<Kimbosobisobi> Well Intrepid and Jaunty didn't work
<Kimbosobisobi> Jaunty worked a little better
<Kimbosobisobi> but still wasn't enough to make me switch back
<Kimbosobisobi> now if XP was out of security updates .. sure
<_Pete_> always can blame bad HW
<_Pete_> luckily I never have had one
<Kimbosobisobi> that's what they do here in linux
<Kimbosobisobi> land
<_Pete_> do what?
<Kimbosobisobi> blame "hardware that was made for windows only"
<_Pete_> yes
<_Pete_> btw, count me on to that those
<_Pete_> since I am doing that also (=linux dev)
<_Pete_> but what else can you do when no specs are available?
<Kimbosobisobi> specs?
<_Pete_> like in this
<_Pete_> how to program certain hardware
<_Pete_> those win-gays dont make that info public
<_Pete_> so only way to try is reverse-engineer
<Kimbosobisobi> well it worked in hardy
<Kimbosobisobi> so what did they break is the question
<_Techie_> well, what stopped working?
<Kimbosobisobi> my NIC, properly
<Axius> How to change a user name?
<_Techie_> one sec ill grab the command
<_Techie_> sudo usermod -l NEW_NAME OLD NAME
<Axius> When I try to remove a user I get this message : userdel: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later. What should I do ?
<TheSheep> Axius: are you trying to remove yourself?
<TheSheep> Axius: did you try doing it as a root?
<Axius> I used sudo userdel unername
<Axius> How to addf a user to sudoers?
<Axius> How to add a user to sudoers?
<_Techie_> visudo
<_Techie_> by any chance were you originally trying to change a user to another user and have now resorted to deleting the user and creating a new one?
<Axius> i have created a new user and i want to delete the old user.
 * Avash notifies every one who are fun lovers to join channe #avash which is truly a fun channel
<nikolam> Hm, someone screwed up ionice settings in /etc/cron.daily/slocate, making it -7 instead of 7...  on Hardy
<nikolam> Thats why I was so frustrated once per day excpt I was not beside computer, and that was.. almost never..
<nikolam> I would like to see to what package does /etc/xron.daily/slocate comes from..
<knome> nikolam, install apt-file
<nikolam> knome, i found it with synaptic package properties. it is from slocate package..
<nikolam> Anyway, thanks for apt-file :)
<knome> np
<nikolam> Hm, it is also interesting that there is no slocate package anymore, beyond interpid/8.10
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> dammit... on my PIII 733 system karmic actually boots slower than jaunty :(
<Sysi> how did you measure?
<MaxFrames> er... counting the seconds?
<hellothere> impressive
<Sysi> with 2,4 celeron it's faster
<hellothere> smart girl
<Sysi> first boot of course is slower
<MaxFrames> of course I did not count the first boot
<MaxFrames> my poor old compaq deskpro... I admit it has seen better days :P
<MaxFrames> but I have another problem... I use a tool called Synergy to use a single keyboard and a single mouse to control two computers
<MaxFrames> a windows xp computer acts as synergy server and the xubuntu pc acts as the client
<MaxFrames> with 9.04 I hadn't any problem; with 9.10 what I type on the keyboard does not match what appears on xubuntu
<MaxFrames> for instance, I type "-" and I get "'"
<MaxFrames> it's like the mapping is wrong
<MaxFrames> the physical keyboard is an italian one, and both operating systems are set up to use the italian layout
<Yoshi47> so i upgraded to 9.10 this morning, and when i log in it thinks does the sparkly splash screen then returns to the login menu, i have tried reset all the permissions on my home folder but that still don't work, anyone having similiar issues?
<Yoshi47> umm starts fine with startx -- :1
<MaxFrames> gosh... that's a little bit worse than the little glitches I am getting :(
<Yoshi47> MaxFrames, What are you getting
<MaxFrames> keyboard mapping problems using synergy
<MaxFrames> what I type on the server PC does not match what I get on the client
<MaxFrames> I have a windows pc as synergy server and linux as client, and both are set up for italian keyboard
<MaxFrames> but now linux thinks it's a US keyboard, apparently
<Yoshi47> MaxFrames, synergy has bugs, but is nice to use, i'll give you that
<Yoshi47> never had that problem though
<MaxFrames> but it worked perfectly with 9.04!
<Yoshi47> MaxFrames, maybe you need to install the italian keyboard layout or something like that, i don't know cause i don't ever change it
<MaxFrames> the italian keyboard layout is already installed on both PCs
<MaxFrames> if I type on the linux PC with the physically attached keyboard, it works fine
<MaxFrames> the problem is just with synergy
<Yoshi47> well thats interesting, i had xubuntu but on the update it changed to gnome, i didn't ask for that, so i know have to install xfce cause apparently it uninstalled it, not all of it just the meta package
<Yoshi47> MaxFrames, i don't know how synergy supports languages, have you looked at the features?
<MaxFrames> I don't know either, I just know that it was working before, and all I had to do was apt-get install it
<Yoshi47> umm
<MaxFrames> it's horrible... synergy was crucial for my workstation :(
<MaxFrames> if i don't find a workaround, I'll have to format & reinstall 9.04
<Yoshi47> lol, my screen rotated 90
<MaxFrames> I'll remove synergy, reinstall it, reboot both pcs and pray
<Yoshi47>  i don't think canocial did enough testing
<MaxFrames> I tend to agree
<Yoshi47> but what do you do
<MaxFrames> I don't know, all I know is that every time I upgrade I spend two days fixing things
<Yoshi47> we are the testers, i just think it should of stayed in beta longer, especially with all these new users coming from windows
<Yoshi47> MaxFrames, better then everyday fixing windows!
<MaxFrames> well, my windows xp box hasn't needed special care for months now
<doktor_dre> is there some global music volume controller in xubuntu? the sound volume is much lower than what I have in windows!
<Yoshi47> MaxFrames, well you get lucky then, but i'll give you that if you know how to treat it it does that job, just not my job and what i need to do
<MaxFrames> don't get me wrong, I like ubuntu but it's just not ready to replace windows for casual end users yet
<Yoshi47> doktor_dre, yes
<doktor_dre> Yoshi47: where?
<Yoshi47> make sure you PCM is up
<doktor_dre> what?
<Yoshi47> ok lets start from the beginning
<Yoshi47> you running xfce
<doktor_dre> yes
<Yoshi47> ok
<Yoshi47> click on your volume icon by the clock
<doktor_dre> brb 1 min
<Yoshi47> lol
<MaxFrames> I'll reboot now, and reinstall synergy, bbl
<Yoshi47> ok
<doktor_dre> back
<doktor_dre> i don't have it, Yoshi47
<doktor_dre> ok
<doktor_dre> now I do
<doktor_dre> that was it, thanks
<Yoshi47> oh
<Yoshi47> right click, add new items
<Yoshi47> ok you have it now?
<doktor_dre> 12:36 < doktor_dre> that was it, thanks
<Yoshi47> so you see the PCM
<doktor_dre> it's ok
<doktor_dre> i've increased the volume
<Yoshi47> well if you want to make it real loud like on a laptop make sure the PCM is up to but not to high
<Yoshi47> that will give it a boost
<doktor_dre> i've no idea what is pcm, i'm using a laptop and like I said, it's OK - I've made the sound louder already
<doktor_dre> I know how to use the volume controller, just couldn't find it
<Yoshi47> you usualy have to add more controls and then you will see it
<doktor_dre> ...realized
<doktor_dre> it's OK
<Yoshi47> doktor_dre, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulse-code_modulation if yuor interested
<doktor_dre> thanks for help but I can't resist but to ask a question
<doktor_dre> are you one of those people that try so much to get into the staff of a certain channel by helping more than they need to?
<doktor_dre> i've noticed freenode is full of such...... uh volunteers
<doktor_dre> when I say multiple times "it's OK. thanks"... there's no need to explain in more details over and over
<Yoshi47> doktor_dre, nope im at work and that more then i contributed all month
<Yoshi47> just thought i would enlighten you so you not like rest of the world,
<flan_suse> I have Xubuntu 9.10 installed on my netbook. When I connect to my protected wireless router, I enter my WPA passphrase. After doing so, the passphrase seems to be stored as plaintext in the NetworkManager. On Ubuntu (GNOME) it was stored as a hash. How can I get it to do the same on Xfce?
<Yoshi47> flan_suse, same network manager?
<flan_suse> I have "Start GNOME services" checked under Sessions > Advanced
<flan_suse> Yoshi47, it's the NetworkManagers that comes with Xubuntu 9.10
<Yoshi47> may gnome key ring has somethign to do with it, i don't know
<MaxFrames> :((( I am trying to install synergy-plus to see if it solves the issue (I already upgraded the windows machine to it, now I'm trying to update the xubuntu machine)
<MaxFrames> I am following these instructions: https://launchpad.net/~eugenesan/+archive/ppa
<MaxFrames> I cannot register the PGP key of the package, the keyserver times out :((
<MaxFrames> so I cannot install synergy-plus
<MaxFrames> is keyserver.ubuntu.com even the right address?
<Yoshi47> don't know but some one in ubuntu said some servers where out
<MaxFrames> .... at last, it responded
<MaxFrames> now I am installing synergy+ on both machines, let's hope it fixes the issue
<MaxFrames> in case it doesn't, can you suggest the best path to return to 9.04?
 * MaxFrames clears throat
<MaxFrames> still not working, all is lost :(
<MaxFrames> currently I am trying to make synergyc quit after the logon screen and then load again in the user context
<MaxFrames> because apparently restarting it cures the issue
<MaxFrames> while I wait for reboot: do you also now get a flickering "dotted" plain xwindows background after issuing a reboot/halt?
<MaxFrames> YESSSS! problem solved!!!! synergyc must be loaded for the logon screen, then unloaded, then loaded again
<Yoshi47> nice
<Yoshi47> really
<MaxFrames> apparently, if it is running during the logon process, somehow settings are messed up
<Yoshi47> umm
<Yoshi47> login manager language maybe
<MaxFrames> although that was not a problem with 9.04
<Yoshi47> i know the new gdm has it
<Yoshi47> n ope gdm changed since then
<MaxFrames> ok, so that must be the issue
<MaxFrames> possibly my gdm is set up for US
<Yoshi47> something like that yea
<Yoshi47> open a bug up maybe on synergy?
<Yoshi47> you will help improve it
<Yoshi47> since you rely on it so much
<MaxFrames> do you know how to check the gdm language?
<Yoshi47> mine just showed it at the bottom you could select it, like on the taskbar when viewing the login screen
<MaxFrames> oh, ok, so it's italian already
<MaxFrames> anyway.. I have found the hint about loading/unloading/reloading synergyc here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564405
<MaxFrames> I have made all the modifications outlined there, and it works
<MaxFrames> well, I am going out for a well deserved lunchtime :)
<Yoshi47> lunch, where are you
<MaxFrames> italy, and late for lunch by about 50 minutes :D
<Shockrates> hi
<Shockrates> how do i mount a ntfs secondary drive
<Shockrates> ?
<MaxFrames> see you later
<Yoshi47> Shockrates, command line?
<Yoshi47> or gui
<Shockrates> the easiest way
<Yoshi47> xubuntu 9.10 or 9.04
<Shockrates> 910
<Yoshi47> when you plug it in it doesn't come up in thunar? or on your desktop?
<Shockrates> its a hdd
<Shockrates> internal
<Yoshi47> oh
<Yoshi47> do you want it always to mount on boot
<Shockrates> yes
<Yoshi47> you will have to add a line to fstab then
<Shockrates> a thing i did some time ago
<Shockrates> was to run fdisk
<Shockrates> and then mount it to some place
<Yoshi47> read this it might be what you want http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785263
<Shockrates> i have no internet access to that pc
<Yoshi47> umm, never?
<Yoshi47> but something like this in your /etc/fstab
<Yoshi47> /dev/sda4       /windows        ntfs    defaults,noatime   0       0
<Yoshi47> but change to suit your needs
<Shockrates> how can i share an internet access between kubuntu and xubuntu using ethernet? i have a laptop with wifi that has internet connection and a desktop pc
<Yoshi47> of course
<Animagladius> Hi
<Yoshi47> Shockrates, thats a whole diff sotry
<Shockrates> yes i need this one
<Shockrates> i found the solution for mount
<Yoshi47> but possible, you rneed to bridge your lan to your wifi on your one and then set you wifi as a AP
<Yoshi47> Animagladius, HI
<Animagladius> Hi Yoshi47
<Shockrates> whats the xubuntu text editor command
<Sysi> mousepad is default graphical
<Shockrates> and the command for it
<Shockrates> like gedit
<Sysi> mousepad
<Shockrates> thanks
<Laserbeak> hello
<Laserbeak> xubuntu recognizes my soundcard and nothing is muted and all channels are turned up, but i get no sound
<Laserbeak> can someone help?
<Laserbeak> whoops
<venezolana> 	 I need to install xubuntu excel in an application that uses the company
<venezolana> 	 because the plugin is to excel
<venezolana> who knows?
<knome> venezolana, sorry, but can you try to rephrase?
<venezolana> I need install excel in xubuntu
<knome> venezolana, then you will have to install it under wine or use a virtualization software and install windows and then excel.
<venezolana> 	 because there is an application in the enterprise that works only in Excel
<venezolana> 	 yes, I'm testing with wine
<venezolana> 	 wanted to know if there were other options
<venezolana> thanks, knome.
<knome> np
<venezolana> what is np?
<knome> np == "no problem"
<MaxFrames> re
<MaxFrames> how do I restore the need to type a username to logon? the new gdm's users list is a security risk
<Yoshi47> MaxFrames, is your password that bad
<MaxFrames> mine is not. other's... I don't know
<MaxFrames> oh found out
<MaxFrames> sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/disable_user_list 'true'
<MaxFrames> anyway in my case (PIII 733, 320 MB RAM) the new gdm didn't pay off because it's both slower and with less options than it used to be
<Shockrates> <Shockrates> i want to share the internet connection between a kubuntu and xubuntu box via ethernet. they kubuntu box only has internet access
<Shockrates> --> agelos (n=agelos@ppp089210213146.dsl.hol.gr) has joined #kubuntu
<Shockrates> <Shockrates> how can i do it?
<MaxFrames> I suppose with 10.04 I'll have to choose whether to scrap this PC or go Puppy Linux
<knome> MaxFrames, the gdm and its options might change for 10.04 as there is many regressions.
<knome> MaxFrames, for xubuntu, we might even migrate to some other display manager.
<MaxFrames> Shockrates: already googled? eg http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<Shockrates> inst there an easy gui way?
<valus> hey all
<valus> i'm using xubuntu for about a week now and just want to tell that's a marvellous operating system
<valus> powerfull as a linux
<valus> many packages as a debian
<valus> and ressources costless with xfce
<valus> the only problem i had was to access network shares but now i use samb4k
<MaxFrames> it's ok. it just gives me a day of headache every time I upgrade the distribution, but overall it's a fine OS
<flan_suse> I'm having a problem with saving my wireless WPA passhprase using Xubuntu. I have "Start GNOME services" enabled, and I also installed "Seahorse" via Synaptics.
<flan_suse> However, the NetworkManager is not saving my WPA passphrase. And the one time it did, it left it unprotected (plaintext, not a hash, like GNOME does.)
<flan_suse> When I open up Seahorse, I cannot "change password" for the login key.
<flan_suse> Please, any help would be appreciated.
<Animagladius> wtf @ NickDeNeger
<Nomecasuale> Hi
<Nomecasuale> is there somebody who could help me installing Xubuntu?
<hellothere> Where do you come from!
<Nomecasuale> is there anybody who could help me installing Xubuntu?
<Sysi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nomecasuale> Italy!
<Nomecasuale> Oh, thanks
<hellothere> Pizzza spaghettti
<hellothere> mafia romola
<Nomecasuale> So, I would like to install Xubuntu, but I'm not expert at all, I don't know how to start!
<hellothere> insert cd and press start!
<Nomecasuale> Ehehe Mamma mia pizza mandolino :D
<hellothere> :-*
<Nomecasuale> I do not have a CD
<hellothere> oh please
<hellothere> everybody has a CD
<Nomecasuale> Not me!
<Shockrates> hi how to i change the encoding of a txt with kate?
<Nomecasuale> Should I go out to buy it?
<ablomen> Nomecasuale, http://xubuntu.org/get
<ablomen> you can download it there
<Nomecasuale> Ok, I'm taking a look
<Shockrates> and then burn it with imgburn if you use windows
<Shockrates> or something else
<Nomecasuale> Oh, I understand
<Nomecasuale> Then I suppouse I have to boot it from the bios
<Nomecasuale> is that correct?
<knome> Nomecasuale, yes, set bios to boot from CD, put the cd in and restart
<Nomecasuale> Ok, perfect
<Nomecasuale> Mmm
<Nomecasuale> I have to partition on my hard disk in Windows
<Nomecasuale> How does it works to put Linux on a partition?
<Nomecasuale> Is it different?
<Nomecasuale> Sorry, I meant two partitions ;)
<knome> Nomecasuale, no, linux partitions can be created like windows ones. they are usually formatted to other filesystems (ext3) than the windows partitions
<Nomecasuale> Ok; Installing Linux will delete some information in my hard disk? How can I set the boot type at the beginning of my session?
<Nomecasuale> (If I'm disturbing with so much questions please just tell me)
<knome> Nomecasuale, no, if you install linux into empty partitions, nothing will be changed
<knome> Nomecasuale, (x)ubuntu installs grub in the hard drive MBR, which controls which OS you want to boot
<knome> Nomecasuale, it usually automagically notices that there is a windows installation and adds it to the boot list
<ceafu> I am interested in removing pulseaudio completely from Xubuntu. I had ubuntu, installed xubuntu-desktop, and now removed all ubuntu stuffs. Is anyone running Xubuntu without pulseaudio ?
<ceafu> 9.10 Karmic that is
<Nomecasuale> Hi all, my connection went down, I took the opportunity to buy a CD
<Nomecasuale> I was asking: if I have 2 Windows partitions, both with some data, is it possible to avoid data loosing?
<knome> Nomecasuale, there are some tools with which you can resize windows partitions without losing data on them
<Nomecasuale> Oh, perfect, how do they work?
<knome> like a normal partitioner :P
<knome> one of them is acronis partitionexpert
<knome> that's not free though
<knome> and i don't know of a free alternative
<Nomecasuale> OMG, maybe my skills in informatics are too low to get start with Linux
<knome> Nomecasuale, do you have a spare HD?
<Nomecasuale> It's not spared physiccally, just two partition I think: it's a notebook, I bought it this way
<Nomecasuale> the one that has Windows is quite full, the other has some space
<knome> right. i meant that if you have one more HD you could use in installing linux
<knome> Nomecasuale, you can also use wubi, which installs ubuntu inside windows
<knome> bbl ->
<Nomecasuale> Mmm, I have an old machine, I need Xubuntu
<Nomecasuale> And I have DSL on Windows
<Nomecasuale> But even DSL in windows works slowly
<Nomecasuale> and it runs on a little windows
<Nomecasuale> :(
<Nomecasuale> However, are the data in the second HD (if it is in effect a second HD) in danger?
<Nomecasuale> Installing DSL, instead of Xubuntu, would avoid the loss of data? Does DSL require its own HD?
<oolon> is there still issues with 64bit os's and flash?
<likemindead> Anyone know what the deal is with this ugliness I'm getting with any & all notifications?
<likemindead> http://imagebin.ca/img/yvra3e.png
<MaxFrames> likemindead: 9.10? was it ok in 9.04?
<likemindead> Yes on both accounts.
<MaxFrames> any chance you have an nvida gfx chip?
<likemindead> It's the only issue I've had with 9.10 & I've been using it since Alpha 6.
<likemindead> Nope. Old ghetto ATI Rage or something.
<likemindead> PIII laptop with 1GB RAM.
<MaxFrames> mm, a PIII fellow :) me too
<MaxFrames> is this an upgrade or a fresh 9.10 install?
<likemindead> Fresh install (at Alpha 6).
<MaxFrames> I'm no expert, but have you tried to do some apt-get housecleaning and then check for updated packages?
<likemindead> Haven't tried anything yet. Was hoping it might be fixed by the final release time.
<MaxFrames> Or to play a bit with screen resolution-color depth-graphic theme?
<likemindead> I'll give that a go.
<likemindead> I'm going to boot the Ubuntu 9.10 Live CD too & see if the same problem is there.
<MaxFrames> I'm guessing possibly incomplete gfx card support=>clean obsolete packages
<MaxFrames> yes, good idea
<MaxFrames> I had a similar issue anyway back with 6.x
<MaxFrames> if I recall well, it went away with 8.04
<MaxFrames> I had artifacts on many window borders
<oolon> im gonna try the 64 bit version for the first time. seems nvidia will play nice with newer beta 190.*
<Naxzul> hello
<hellothere> Hello Naxzul care ye to introduce you?
<Laserbeak> hello, xubuntu recognizes my soundcard and alsamixer is turned all the way up, speakers are on, nothing is muted, but i'm not getting sound
<Laserbeak> ahh is it cause i'm not a member of the use audio devices group?
<hellothere> i don't know, do you have a membercard?
<charlie-tca> Could be
<Laserbeak> do i have to restart xserver after i add myself to audio?
<charlie-tca> You have to logout and login so it knows you changed what the user can do
<Laserbeak> k thx
<Laserbeak> brb
<Laserbeak> hmm still no sound\
<charlie-tca> dumb question time: speakers turned on?
<Laserbeak> yeah
<Laserbeak> nothing muted
<Laserbeak> speakers plugged in
<Laserbeak> mixer recognizes card
<Laserbeak> gonna try the default card....
<charlie-tca> Might try different jack in the card
<charlie-tca> I got one with three output jacks, if I hit the wrong jacks, it won't make no sound at all
<Laserbeak> yeah
<Laserbeak> this is a cheap usb with only one audio out/in
<Laserbeak> but it worked on every os i used it on
<Laserbeak> ok didn't try default card yet lol
<Laserbeak> default card is fine
<Laserbeak> but the reason i don't use it is cause only one channel works
<charlie-tca> The card is recognized, right?
<Laserbeak> yep both cards
<charlie-tca> dumb question again
<charlie-tca> sorry
<Laserbeak> nah it's what u gotta do to make sure stuff is working
<charlie-tca> somebody else will have to jump here
<Laserbeak> well, thanks for trying
<Laserbeak> but my biggest problem is yet to come(getting xubuntu to boot xserver with my nvidia card plugged in)
<Laserbeak> dual monitors
<charlie-tca> Oh, yeah. I hear karmic is not playing nice with dual monitors
<Laserbeak> karmic?
<charlie-tca> 9.10
<Laserbeak> oh im on 9.04
<Laserbeak> when i click UPGRADE in the update manager
<Laserbeak> i get an error saying my net settings are wrong(??)
<charlie-tca> Should be easy then. Use the nvidia program, is it twinview?
<Laserbeak> but i downloaded all of 9.04's update
<Laserbeak> s
<charlie-tca> are you using static ip?
<Laserbeak> no it's a 3rd party card
<Laserbeak> i want to use two cards at once
<Laserbeak> how do i switch between devices in terminal's version of alsamixer?
<charlie-tca> Don't know.
<charlie-tca> alsamixer -c {card: #}
<Laserbeak> that did it thansk
<Laserbeak> thanks
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> at least I helped a tiny bit
<charlie-tca> feel a bit less useless now
<Laserbeak> hehe but i told you you weren't lol
<charlie-tca> :-)
<Laserbeak> still, i think i might have to go to the sister channel(more users to ask me questions)
<charlie-tca> True
<Laserbeak> i'll let you know what happens
<charlie-tca> Okay
<charlie-tca> good luck
<Laserbeak> thx
<Naxzul> oh sorry i forgot i had this window running
<Naxzul> :p
<Naxzul> hmm im just curious and downloading the xubuntu (recently discovered xfce so..) and i wanted to see how the channel goes..
<Laserbeak> usually a great channle iirc
<Laserbeak> kinda quiet atm
<Naxzul> ah ok
<Laserbeak> i haven't used xubuntu in a while myself
<Naxzul> what distro you're currently running then?
<Laserbeak> oh im mainly a windows user
<Naxzul> oh..
<Laserbeak> but i've always wanted to get into linux
<Naxzul> i run windows only for resident evil 5 :P
<Laserbeak> cause sometimes you lose your key and end up having to steal the softwar
<Naxzul> and im still looking for a distro that suits me.. id love to try gentoo but im too lazy to wait for days to have it installed
<Laserbeak> e
<Laserbeak> which is a pain in the butt
<Laserbeak> why days to install?
<Naxzul> because i would have to install quite a few things
<Laserbeak> yeah i'm trying to fix audio.video right now
<Naxzul> sabayon is cool though...
<Laserbeak> sabayon? nver heard of it
<hellothere> sabayon lul
<Laserbeak> lul? someone told me lul is dutch for c**k
<Naxzul> why lul?
<Naxzul> sabayon is really cool.. some of the devs aren't, but the distro is nice to use
<Naxzul> :/
<Laserbeak> oh it's a distro
<Laserbeak> well off to the forums
<hellothere> last time a put the sabayon piece of livecd into my drive and booted it it couldnt even play multimedia files with its xboxmediaplayawuteveritiscalled
<Laserbeak> no help in #ubuntu
<Naxzul> Laserbeak: what's the problem?
 * Laserbeak copies and pastes
<Naxzul> hellothere: yes, you'll have some trouble with the sound in 5.0.. guess you're using the hda intel?
<Laserbeak> hello I have 2 soundcards, both recognized by Alsamixer. all channels are unmuted and volume is up. the problem is, one is broken and i don't use it cause it outputs on one channel. the other works on every OS i've used it on, but gives me no sound on this installation. I've added myself tothe use audio devices group, plugged everything in and turned the speakers all the way up and still get nothing can someone pls help?
<hellothere> i'm very much so using the hda intel
<Naxzul> had the same problem.. removing and reinstalling pulseaudio helped:p
<Naxzul> Laserbeak: tried disabling one of the cards?
<Laserbeak> no...
<Naxzul> could fix it.
<Laserbeak> how do i do that?
<Laserbeak> and i'm not using pulseaudio according to what apt says
<Laserbeak> just alsa
<jarnos> Can you install grub to alternate position than MBR, when you install Xubuntu by the desktop CD?
<Laserbeak> i think so jarnos, i have no idea how though
<knome> jarnos, yes, it's a choice in the "confirm installation" (or sth like that) page
<jarnos> knome: great
<maxwell> Is anyone else finding that the new Xubuntu boots a little faster, but is super laggy when one is using it?
<Naxzul> does xubuntu ship with compiz?
<hellothere> yess
<Sysi> no
<Naxzul> who of you should i trust?:P
<maxwell> Me ^-^
<Naxzul> you said nothing:/
<Sysi> there is composing opacities but that's not compiz
<Naxzul> ah.. i love transparencies.. my transparent thunar is so cool ^^
<hellothere> you can ,make yer desktop cute w/ compizz
<skysong> without you mean?
<skysong> oh i don't mind having it ...
<Sysi> i installed compiz but i decided that original composing was better
<skysong> but do original compositing allow you to add transparency to thunar?
<Laserbeak> holy shit
<Laserbeak> working so well now i damaged my ears
<Sysi> i don't think so
<skysong> thing is thats what made me move from windows to linux, i would never get a desktop as cute as this in windows;)
<skysong> congrats Laserbeak :)
<Laserbeak> thx
<skysong> anytime:)
 * Laserbeak shakes his head vigorously
<Laserbeak> are you naxxoul?
<Laserbeak> naxxul
<skysong> yeah
<Laserbeak> oh ok yeah thx!
 * Laserbeak goes to emergency room :)
<at133> Hi, I just installed xubuntu 9.10 and I can't get my wireless working. In past versions of kubuntu and ubuntu it has worked fine on install. I am following the troubleshooting area on the wiki, but I don't have a network manager icon in my systray. Is there a way to put it there?
<ron_o> can anyone tell me why there are so many resolutions with wallpaper? Why do you need it?
<ron_o> it doesn't seem like mines  a problem unless I get one too small.
<doktor_dre> join group "give us old grub we don't wanne grub2" on facebook!!!!!
<knome> doktor_dre, what's wrong with grub2?
<doktor_dre> no menu.lst !!!!
<doktor_dre> essential for good computering
<tobiasa> just me having problems with task popups that is not clickable?
<tobiasa> and flashing if I put the mouse over them
<Laserbeak> hello, i was getting a message "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".K2 - Fatal Error: CHost::Init() - Unable to find a suitable FBConfig" so i installed mesa-utils and when i try to run glxgears i get the message "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual" what do i do?
<fede> hi
<fede> i have a question... this is the right place?
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<veneficuz> Hi, I
<veneficuz> I am having some problems installing from the Alternate disk
<veneficuz> it is currently stuck on "setting user and password", anyone else had that problem?
<veneficuz> in the /var/log/syslog it says "user-setup: Done", but then nothing happens
<fede> no sorry
<veneficuz> was afraid of that
<Sysi> disc checked?
<_Techie_> have you tried checking the disc then starting again?
<veneficuz> I'm doing the disk check now
<Sysi> mine laptop booted to installation finally \o/
<_Techie_> Sysi, what do you reckon of karmic?
<Sysi> bad gdm, irritating popups
<Sysi> very fast, and rather goodlooking
<fede> my question is: I have done a ubuntu server installation. But now i want a simple graphical system, like xubuntu (which i feel comfortable on laptop) to manage it remotely via vnc. What should apt-get to get this xubuntu-server hybrid done?
<Sysi> xdmcp has been made difficult but i'm not sure if i need it anymore :P
<_Techie_> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<fede> :o
<Sysi> i'd think xdmcp work for remote control
<Sysi> bu i've only tried it in jaunty
<Sysi> that was very easy, not with karmic, not sure about LTS
<veneficuz> the CD passed the check without any problems, so that does not seem to be the reason for the stopped installer :(
<Sysi> try again?
<veneficuz> yeah, I'm restarting the install now and hoping it was just a fluke
<veneficuz> is there a better way to get full disk-encryption? since that is the only reason I'm using the Alternate install disk
<fede> _Techie_: thanks very much, i'm downloading right now :)
<_Techie_> no problem fede
<fede> Sysi: when done, i will check what's xdmcp, thanks for info
<wormsik> hello...can I ask about grub problem in xubuntu 9.10?
<_Techie_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sysi> fede: basically same with xfce: http://www.zolved.com/synapse/view_content/28158/Remote_Login_via_XDMCP_on_Ubuntu
<wormsik> I've just installed xubuntu 9.10 on notebook...I have got splitted HDD with Win XP, but after succesfull installation and reboot I got into grub, but when I tried to boot Xubuntu, it returned error: no such device: and lot of numebers and letters...I don't know whats wrong, but maybe can it be caused by floppy drive?
<zool> just installed new 9.10 xubuntu and for some reason my sound is gone ...
<zool> can anyone help
<_Techie_> alot of users seem to be having trouble with karmic
<Sysi> not more than every release, i hink
<_Techie_> if you problem seems as though it could be general ubuntu rather than xubuntu specific you could also ask in #ubuntu where you would most likely get a better response
<Sysi> it would be good if some general genious would be here
<wormsik> if you have a problem with the sound (i've got same problem in karmic beta), try to type in console sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<_Techie_> wormsik, did you mean /usr/sbin/alsa ?
<_Techie_> yay, time to load my jaunty USB, be back soon
<zool> did "sudo alsa force-reload" no information was shown and the sound is still not working
<zool> did u get it to work
<zool> in jaunty I removed a lot of packages to reduce the load but the sound was working ok
<_Techie_> whoopsie, forgort to transfer my 4gig casper drive, i aint goin very far on 1 gig
<zool> perhaps I can try a reinstall of some key sound packages
<dave_> looking for help troubleshooting power management on an older dell laptop
<_Techie_> yay USB time
<slow-motion> hi
<a> why hello!
<Animagladius> I don't know!
<knome> !hi | a
<ubottu> a: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<a> so... i'm very much a noob and the taskbars on the top and bottom of the screen have disappeared =O
<a> is there a magical <and easy> way to make them come back?
<knome> a, alt+f2 -> xfce4-panel
<Sysi> press alt + f2 type: xfce4-panel
<knome> Sysi, slooooooow
<knome> ;)
<a> zomg you guys are amazing!
<Sysi> your line wasn't good :P
<a> all the stuff on the internets was for ubuntu and kept saying to do the same thing but with gnome so i was a tad confused about that >.<
<knome> Sysi, your mom wasn't good ;(
<Sysi> i'll go sleeping..
<knome> hehe :D
<knome> night Sysi ;)
<Sysi> night
<a> tyvm for your help everyone!
<MrNaz_cic> what plugins do i need for totem to play dvds?
<knome> !dvd | MrNaz_cic
<ubottu> MrNaz_cic: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fede> !victory
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about victory
<fede> but i do :)
<johnnym_> hello
<MrNaz_cic> knome 9.10 apparently deprecated restricted-extras for a different meta package
<knome> hmm, i can't remember that being discussed...
<knome> you might be correct though
<MrNaz_cic> perhaps i'm confusing that with the hal deprecation then
<MrNaz_cic> i know there were quite a few changes
#xubuntu 2009-10-31
<jason__> has anyone figured out how to renable ctrl alt backspace?
<jason__> for 9.10
<jason__> anyone around?
<jason__> has anyone figured out how to renable ctrl alt backspace in 9.10?
<Animagladius> Help please! :O I just did the distribution-upgrade to 9.10. I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 with xfce. Now everytime someone goes online/offline on Pidgin and everytime I change the volume, I get this annoying popup that says "xx%" or "$user is online" ... Any way to disable that? :(
<Animagladius> Anybody, maybe? :/
<pteague_work> where do i go to set what applications open what files?  for some idiotic reason thunar is trying to open a jpg with thunderbird >.<
<nikolam> pteague, right click on image and open with and select app and select it to open with it forever?
<pteague_work> ah, have to use open with other application even though everything else (gwenview, firefox, ristretto, etc) is already in that list to get that window...  was afraid i'd get a box asking for the path to it
<berhow> so why does it take forever for the language packs to install
<berhow> anyone?
<likemindead> Servers bogged down.
<likemindead> Skip it for now. Do it later.
<berhow> will skipping muck anything up
<berhow> how big is it anyway
<_Techie_> nope, not unless you want anything other than english
<berhow> is there a way to only install english
<_Techie_> yeah, dont install them english is the default
<berhow> i didn't think i told it to install them
<_Techie_> it installs them automatically if theres a network connection present
<berhow> ooh
<berhow> anything elsse it install automatically with a network connection?
<_Techie_> it will scan the apt mirrors
<berhow> what's that mean, just like and apt-get update?
<_Techie_> yeah
<berhow> good to know
<berhow> thanks
<billet75> I tried 9.10 on a new machine, intel graphic on-board, I have to buy a card to get the install to work will there be a fix
<billet75> there also is appears to be an issue with 9.10 during install hangs when looking at disk
<billet75> :'(
<Banjooie> Okay so I have dragged an ancient computer of mine out from the /depths of hell itself/ by which I mean my closet, and it is on Kubuntu, feisty
<Banjooie> this is not particularly conducive to my getting it working as some sort of browsing/IM/telnetting side computer and people in #ubuntu are like 'go use xubuntu it will solve your problems'. Where do I read up on how to do this if my repos are all hilariously outdated
<Hans_Henrik> lets say the Kubuntu fiesty got no desksktop environment, how can he install the Xfce desktop ?
<Hans_Henrik> (basically apt-get remove gnome)
<Hans_Henrik> wups.. wait, Kubuntu use KDE xD
<_Pete_> Hans_Henrik: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<_Pete_> = xfce
<_Pete_> Hans_Henrik: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<_Pete_> = gnome
<Hans_Henrik> could som1 post a list of default repo's for Xubuntu?
<_Pete_> Hans_Henrik: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<_Pete_> = kde
<_Pete_> Hans_Henrik: repos are same
<Hans_Henrik> just diffrent folders?
<_Pete_> you dont need to change repos
<Hans_Henrik> ok
<_Pete_> to try different desktops
<_Pete_> also, all those can be installed same time
<_Pete_> if so, in login screen you choose which one to use
<Hans_Henrik> Banjooie: could try change from feisty main to Jaunty main (in your sources.list) then sudo -s;apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop;apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Banjooie> okay, let us attempt this trickery
<_Pete_> that doesnt work
<Hans_Henrik> _Pete_: how so?
<_Pete_> those xxx-desktop packages are so called meta-packages
<_Pete_> if you removeone
<_Pete_> it doesnt actually remove all desktop things
<_Pete_> if you want to remove gnome/kde
<_Pete_> google for pure ubuntu
<_Pete_> or pure kubuntu
<Banjooie> okay, this assumes I have an extremely up-to-date ubuntu installation
<Banjooie> i...is it possible to have this xubuntu thing /while/ I gradually update kubuntu
<_Pete_> ?
<Banjooie> Okay.
<Banjooie> I have Feisty
<Banjooie> The problem is A: My repos are all missing, so I can't installt hings
<Banjooie> B: I have no idea what it is I'm supposed to do to get this feisty installation to something not end of life
<_Pete_> do you mean your /etc/apt/sources.list is empty?
<Hans_Henrik> Banjooie: no idea if it will help but try sudo update-manager -d
<Banjooie> It's not empty, but the sources actually 404 on me
<Banjooie> because feisty is ancient. I am going to try this 'just change it all to jaunty' thing and see if it helps
<_Pete_> hmm just realised, feisty = 7.04?
<_Pete_> If you want to update to that
<_Pete_> I would go with clean new install
<_Pete_> I guess there will be lot's of trouble if you never get it updated to 9.10
<Banjooie> Right, I am trying to avoid things that involve burning Cds.
<_Pete_> but if you still going to try that
<_Pete_> good luck :)
<_Pete_> and report here how it went
<Banjooie> I am a man who managed to successfully run windows 98 without a single bsod for two years, i am all about the impossible and the terrible ideas
<_Pete_> :)
<_Pete_> that's the spirit
<Hans_Henrik_> Banjooie: you gotta learn me how to do that some time
<Banjooie> I have access to fel, terrible arts
<Banjooie> in fact, by the end of the installation's lifetime
<Banjooie> I had to start the computer, alt tab with no windows open, alt tab with one window open, alt-tab with two windows open, before doing anything else
<Banjooie> running a program or alt-tabbing out of this order would cause a kernel32 error that would crash the computer (technically not a bsod!)
<_Pete_> :D
<Banjooie> The advantage: computer security ++
<_Pete_> which reminds me always to brag about this, the current 9.04 running is most stable ubuntu for me
<Banjooie> actually it's kinda funny, I ended up on ubuntu, like
<Banjooie> because I wanted to get it off my hard drive, so I wanted to burn it onto CD but I didn't have a CD burning program
<Banjooie> so I went to find a freeware winXP CD burning program but clicked on an ad that filled my comp with trojans
<Hans_Henrik_> xD
<Hans_Henrik_> bad day
<Banjooie> burnt the CD, went into safe mode to try to get rid of it but the comp was so trojan'd I actually couldn't get into safe mode
<Hans_Henrik_> btw how long ago was this?
<Banjooie> oh, a few years back
<_Pete_> lolz
<Banjooie> now I just have one computer with Vista for gaming
<Banjooie> do not say wine
<Banjooie> fuck you do not say 'you can use wine'
<Banjooie> I am never doing that again
<_Pete_> I got one game working on that!
<Hans_Henrik_> for aloooot of games, you can't run wine
<Banjooie> So did I
<Banjooie> Orgrimmar was /invisible/
<Hans_Henrik_> xD
<Banjooie> and one on linux for all my chatting and whatnot
<_Pete_> Banjooie: you should change your taste of games
<_Pete_> all old and good FPS are for linux
<Banjooie> > Good FPS for Linux
<Banjooie> > Team Fortress 2
<_Pete_> no
<_Pete_> but unreal tournament
<_Pete_> the 10year old thing
<Banjooie> > unreal tournament
<Hans_Henrik_> _Pete_: almost every stupid anti-cheats fuck up wine  (GayGuard/Punkbuster/Game Shield/ to name some)
<Banjooie> > good FPS
<Banjooie> 6_90
<_Pete_> Hans_Henrik_: might be, never tried
<Banjooie> Anyway, I am very particular about my games
<Banjooie> and while I found a few on Linux I didn't despise, these were mostly small freeware games
<Banjooie> I really have no love whatsoever for old FPSes, I have /tried/
<Animagladius> Night
<Hans_Henrik_> y
<_Pete_> openarena/ioquake/unreal tournament/urban terror
<_Pete_> are my favourites
<Hans_Henrik_> any1 tried Prototype btw?
<_Pete_> other games I play with ps3
<Banjooie> I have a deep abiding love for TF2
<Banjooie> And my various MMO addictions
<Banjooie> also I have found for some reason linux really hates flash videos?
<_Pete_> it's like adobe hates to do opensource flash
<_Pete_> which suxx
<_Pete_> .. I have never undersood those MMO:s
<_Pete_> long time ago used to play MUDs
<Banjooie> It requires a certain sort of mindset
<Banjooie> if you play them with some sort of overarching goal of completion
<Banjooie> you are on a path to destruction
<_Pete_> muds are still cool
<Banjooie> I don't mind MUDs but they're macro city
<Banjooie> and that irritates me
<Banjooie> I don't mind graphical MMOs because macros are these things that make the game /easier/, not /livable/.
<_Pete_> MUDs was something that drawn me to the internet
<_Pete_> 20years ago or so
<Hans_Henrik> name tibia sounds familiar?
<_Pete_> no?
<Hans_Henrik> ok
<_Pete_> I used to play only abermuds
<_Pete_> wizzed many on those
<_Pete_> recently had been trying to get those oldies to run on modern linux
<_Pete_> so far without luck
<Banjooie> yeah
<Banjooie> finding decent telnet clients on linux
<Banjooie> oh boy is that a fun o--DON'T SAY TINYFUGUE
<_Pete_> I have always been happy with normal telnet
<Banjooie> I have to write paragraphs for my various telnet things
<Banjooie> thus: I require slightly more
<_Pete_> others used to mud is consired cheat
<Banjooie> I am physically writing paragraphs of text, I refuse to use a single-line input
<_Pete_> right
<SingAlong_> whats the command to start the terminal? I want to add the shortcut to the terminal to the panel
<psycho_oreos> xfce4-terminal
<SingAlong_> psycho_oreos: thanks! it worked
<psycho_oreos> nw
<SingAlong_> anything you guys suggest i disable in xfce? I'm running an Acer netbook with 1gb ram and 160gb HDD.
<_Pete_> SingAlong_: why should you disable anything?
<SingAlong_> _Pete_: just to save some memory for apps that need extra push :)
<_Pete_> kernel does that for you
<SingAlong_> _Pete_: I've already deleted the bottom panel in xfce to save screen real estate and stuffed everything in the top panel.
<_Pete_> you know, idle programs are get swapped
<_Pete_> so if they do nothing
<_Pete_> there's not much if they are running or not
<SingAlong_> oh
<SingAlong_> _Pete_: I saw this thing in dreamlinux sometime back... it used xfce too and the bottom panel was like mac.. with fish eye effect. how can i add that?
<_Pete_> no idea
<SingAlong_> _Pete_: you've seen the fish eye effect in mac bottom panel?
<_Pete_> nope
<rgnr> hey all
<rgnr> wazzup
<_Pete_> never really used mac
<rgnr> who did the upgrade?
<_Pete_> those who are offline? :)
<rgnr> lol
<daqing> hi all, I'm planning to upgrade my xubuntu 9.04 to 9.10, and I have downloaded the Desktop iso, and my question is could I upgrade my xubuntu directly from that iso file?
<_Pete_> not without some heavy hacking
<_Pete_> use update-manager instead
<daqing> @_Pete_: upgrading from the Internet takes too long
<_Pete_> well not too much longer than downloading that 910.iso ?
<daqing> i use bt to download that iso, :(
<daqing> but I must use HTTP to upgrade , that's not fast
<_Pete_> http is nothing doing how fast is or not
<_Pete_> but your networkconnection is
<_Pete_> ..unless you have some wierd config
<rgnr> anyways ppl, is 9.10 worth to upgrade to?
<daqing> you're right, but i have to download 800M+ packages in order to upgrade it, and the connection must be alive.
<daqing> @rgnr: maybe not, but i just want to try out. :)
<daqing> well, thanks for your concern, maybe there's no better way to go.
<slow-motion> hi
<slow-motion> why is open-office in the standard installation included? we have abiword and gnumeric. I think open-office can stsy as an extra option
<ochosi> hi everyone, i'm wondering why karmic behaves differently in terms of keyrings. i made a clean install, never entered a pwd and still i'm asked to enter a pwd for the keyring-manager on startup (deleting .gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring didn't help with that)
<ochosi> what i'd like is to have *no* pwd for it (even thought that's unsafe, i know), i just don't want to enter a goddamn pwd everytime my laptop boots :)
<knome> haha:)
<ochosi> hey knome
<knome> hoi ochosi
<Banjooie> well
<Banjooie> is it really that big a deal if noone else uses your laptop though
<ochosi> no, it's not. but that's why i'd really like to reset the keyring
<Xed> Hi
<Xed> Can someone help me troubleshoot an internet issye please?
<Xed> No program seems to be connecting, but ping is working.
<Xed> I get a valid ip address too..
<ext4_doubt> hi, i am running ubuntu 9.04 and have the following partitions : / (ext3)   /usr (ext3)   /var (ext3)  /home (ext3)   and swap. I plan to do to a FRESH installation of Karmic. my /home partition's size is 130 gig . Since i do not have the means to back up my home partition, shall i keep it as ext3 or will perhaps the ubuntu installer migrate it to ext4 WITHOUT losing any data???
<jarnos> ext4_doubt: I'd suggest to keep it ext3. Do you have encrypted /home? Why do you have separate /usr and /var?
<SingAlong> How do i change the list of options i get for desktop environments while logging in?
<ext4_doubt> no do, i do not have /home encrypted but i plan to
<SingAlong> anyone?
<ace> how can i make vlc's interface set to Gtk?
<jarnos> ext4_doubt: I don't know how easy it is to use old encrypted /home, if you do fresh install.
<ext4_doubt> ok, thanks
<Xed> Noob question, but where can I access the firewall settings? (xubuntu)
<Xed> I'm unable to connect to any site
<Xed> but ping works
<ext4_doubt> on a FRESH install would there be a problem if i migrate /  /usr  /var  to ext4 but keep /home as ext3  ?
<Carnophage> anyone managed to replace the new gdm in 9.10 with the old one?
<Animagladius> Hi.
<ext4_doubt> on a FRESH karmic install would there be a problem if i format  /    /usr    /var  as  ext4   but have  /home as ext3? has anyone here done that and did not suffer any performance problems or stability issues??
<Xed> lol #ubuntu and #xubuntu are so different yet so similar
<Xed> You ask something in #ubuntu and u dont get an answer cause its lost in a flood... while in here u dont get an answer cause noones active :D
<St0n3-C0l> Yo
<SingAlong> is there anyway to view unmounted partitions in thunar?
<SingAlong> is there anyway to modify the settings of the notification area?
<skysong> hello
<ubuntu_gabe> hello
<ubuntu_gabe> I have a hardware problem with xubuntu 9.10.
<ubuntu_gabe> my mouse isn't working
<ubuntu_gabe> it worked with ubuntu 8.04.3
<ubuntu_gabe> how can I fix this problem?
<ubuntu_gabe> anybody?
<ubuntu_gabe> it's an Icon7 D100 USB mouse
<caustic386> I know this isn't exactly the same, but anybody seen a problem where USB stops working after login?  PS/2 keyboard OK, but not PS/2 mouse, and USB kb/mouse are completely dead
<caustic386> this is in mythbuntu, btw, so I'm thinking that there might just be a package missing?
<Balsaq> anyone now how to uninstall alinux firewall i installed/
 * jarnos switched back to 9.04
<Tesssa> anyone help just upgraded form 9.04 to 9.10 puter restarted and it just keeps returning me to the log in window my login name and password are correct
<gigawatt> hello
<gigawatt> i have a critical problem, i just upgraded, and now it seems that nividia drivers crash on boot.
<gigawatt> so i can only log in on that computer with a terminal interface
<gigawatt> does anyone have any tips on how to get it working?
<gigawatt> it boots with the old kernal
<shine1> hi everyone, I am a newbie to linux and pidgin,  I installed xubuntu 9.10 yesterday on my old computer, but encounters a problem I couldn't solve by google: After I installed the system, when the screen with a little "mouse" shows up, the screen began to flash crazily. It then kept flashing on~~ If I switched to command line mode, everything is fine~  In the gui mode, it seems the whole screen was shifted to the right, so the l
<durt> so the what?
<shine1> hi durt, are you talking to me?  I don't understand your question....  i couldn't use the computer since the screen keeps flashing crazily...
<shine1> Can anyone help me out here?  Thanks a million~
<jcollierdavis> my sound doesn't work
<durt> !sound | jcollierdavis
<ubottu> jcollierdavis: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jarnos> I am using lirc in jaunty. It does not work well with power management: My remote control device name changes from /dev/ttyUSB0 to /dev/ttyUSB1 and lirc starts to take a lot of CPU on resume, if I don't stop lirc before entering to suspend. Is this a bug in lirc or what?
<italomaia> Hi! Good afternoon
<italomaia> i'm having a problem with mplayer+xubuntu karmic
<italomaia> could anyone help me?
<skysong> what problem?
<italomaia> when i try to open any video file with mplayer, i get two error messages
<skysong> which are?
<italomaia> i'll copy them here, min
<skysong> i installed xubuntu this morning and added mplayer. Been playing with that all the day and i didn't have any problem:/
<italomaia> fatal error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo_ device
<italomaia> and! AO: [pulse] Init failed : connection refused
<skysong> edit you ~mplayer/gui.conf
<skysong> vo_driver = "x11" should be like this
<italomaia> ok, video error gone. Pulse error is still there
<italomaia> i changed ao_driver to alsa and it works!
<italomaia> thanks =D
<italomaia> skysong, thanks!
<skysong> good:)
<heatherRm> hello i can't log into my main account since i've upgraded to karmic. i can log into an xterm but not xsession. can someone please help
<jarnos> heatherRm: I had the same problem with some sessions, such as Xfce and LXDE sessions, but not with openbox session.
<heatherRm> yeah i'm using xfce
<jarnos> I did a clean install of Jaunty. Maybe later I do a clean install of Karmic and hope it works better then.
<heatherRm> i upgraded from jaunty and this started happening
<jarnos> me too. I is a shame upgrading does not work well for Xubuntu.
<heatherRm> the reason i upgraded was cause i was having problems with jaunty :/
<jarnos> What kind of?
<defsum> Hello everybody, excuse my poor language skills and lack of knowledge
<defsum> I have just installed Xubuntu amd64 9.10 on my PC
<|Logitech|> xD
<Sysi> !hi
<|Logitech|> 9.10 is sucks
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Sysi> karmic's good
<|Logitech|> nope
<|Logitech|> xD
<defsum> After installation I got black screen with splashing tty and Login line
<|Logitech|> i'm back to 9.04
<Sysi> some problems still but i don't have any
<defsum> problem is that I can type password (characters are typing just after 2-3 try)
<defsum> splashing tty1**
<defsum> I can't type password*
<defsum> how to get normal login menu and log into system?
<defsum> any solutions?)
<|Logitech|> bump
<defsum> ok, maybe you can give an advice there I should post my question on ubuntuforums? :-S
<|Logitech|> maybe :)
<jarnos> defsum: does login work, if you just type the password no matter what it displays?
<defsum> no, because it's missing some of characters, even if I writing in user name
<defsum> some of characters I should retype
<defsum> to 'type' them
<defsum> and console is blinking
<jarnos> defsum: you don't have to type your user name in the gdm login of 9.10
<|Logitech|> jarnos, yea
<|Logitech|> just click on user and type pass
<Enlik> troszka /part
<defsum> ok, once again: I am starting PC, then appears mouse on black screen, and then appears blinking console black screen with: Ubuntu 9.10 computername tty1. username loing:
<defsum> xservers is not running
<defsum> xserver*, username login:**
<jarnos> Are you sure you did not install command line system?
<defsum> sure, just clicked Install Ubuntu Icon on Live desktop
<defsum> next-next-next
<defsum> it's Xubuntu 9.10 Amd64 desktop
<defsum> iso-image
<defsum> properly writted
<|Logitech|> hmmm....
<defsum> written
<jarnos> defsum: there may be some errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<defsum> are there some Safe Boot menu windows-like menu?
<defsum> how to get there?))
<defsum> I can't even boot system
<|Logitech|> ins recoveri mode?
<|Logitech|> recovery*
<|Logitech|> xD
<defsum> mm, what do you mean?
<jarnos> yea. Press esc when grub loads in boot and choose recovery
<defsum> ok, I'll try, wait a min
<jarnos> or was it rescue
<defsum> hm, I got:
<defsum> mountall: Cancelled
<heatherRm> jarnos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308462
<heatherRm> sorry fell asleep
<defsum> init: mountall main process (461) terminated with status 1
<defsum> General error mounting filesystems.
<defsum> A maintance shell will now be started.
<defsum> and same blinking >> usarname login:
<defsum> username
<|Logitech|> can you log in?
<defsum> no, I even can't normally type username
<|Logitech|> :(
<|Logitech|> xD
<defsum> just clicking first character for the 5 times)
<defsum> some times 1-2-3- times)) it's ok with username, but password is hidden, can't controll it))
<|Logitech|> lol
<defsum> yep
<defsum> ctrl+alt+del even working from the 5th try))
<jarnos> defsum: are you sure your keyboard is fine?
<defsum> also: it starting blinking between root@user:~# * Starting init crypto disks...    and   Ubuntu 9.10 user tty1
<defsum> absolutely
<jarnos> defsum: maybe hard disk is broken; mounting did not go well..
<defsum> I am emarrased by info message if I hit ESC while loading (mouse appears): General error mounting filesystems.
<heatherRm> wow it looks like ubuntu has turned into too big of a distro to worry about the little guys
<defsum> hmm, I have 190GB NTFS partition on this harddrive and it was working fine even hour ago
<heatherRm> if when i get back i don't have an answer on the forum, i'll just have to find another distro
<heatherRm> a shame cause this is my fav
<defsum> ..but under WinXP :)
<jarnos> defsum: what file systems you used for installing xubuntu?
<defsum> automatic setting (use largest free space)
<|Logitech|> 9.10 version have ext4 file system
<defsum> ext 3 or 4, I dunno
<defsum> is it possible to try Recover system from Ubuntu cd?
<defsum> or just reinstall it?
<defsum> seems there're no better way?
<|Logitech|> defsum, install 9.04 :)
<|Logitech|> karmic is bad
<Sysi> why?
<Sysi> working great
<|Logitech|> lol
<defsum> I'd better switch on FreeBSD) Long time ago was planning to start learning unix from BSD)
<jarnos> defsum:  you could try running a hard disk diagnostic utility such as seatools
<Sysi> only problem is sound muted after boot
<defsum> but embarassed by the lack of wifi-drivers
<defsum> are they on distr. cd?
<defsum> seems that not, ok, thanks to everyone for help, I'll try to reinstall it, and if it won't work I'll switch back XP :-(
<|Logitech|> lol
<|Logitech|> defsum, install 9.04 :)
<|Logitech|> works great
<Sysi> that isn't answer
<Sysi> karmic works great for me
<Sysi> in two computers
<|Logitech|> xD
<defsum> I was using 904 for two weeks, there weren't any problem, yes. I'll think about it)
<Sysi> there is support left for it pretty long
<Sysi> therely not problem
<|Logitech|> after install 9.04 i'm have problem with sound and resolution...fixed :)
<Sysi> i haven't had any problems with 8.04, 9.04 or 9.10, i didn't install 8.10
<|Logitech|> i'm not have problems with 8.10 (realy good version)
<Sysi> but there wasn't so much changes for lts
<Sysi> but now it's outdated
<|Logitech|> yea
<|Logitech|> Sysi, you have sound problem in 9.10?
<|Logitech|> or not?
<Sysi> well, it's muted after boot
<|Logitech|> :)
<Sysi> but i don't boot almost never
<|Logitech|> i have solution
<|Logitech|> :)
<Sysi> it isn't real problem
<Sysi> and jaunty is too slow for netbook
<Sysi> and as said, when i reboot only when there is new kernel..
<|Logitech|> Sysi, in terminal type sudo mousepad /etc/init.d/alsa-utils and comment out line 372 mute_and_zero_levels “$TARGET_CARD” || EXITSTATUS=1
<|Logitech|> and reboot
<|Logitech|> sound not muted
<|Logitech|> :)
<Sysi> sound need to be muted at school :)
<|Logitech|> lol
<Sysi> and i don't want reboot
<Sysi> hibernate FTW
<|Logitech|> ok
<|Logitech|> xD
<Sysi> well, xdmcp has been made harder, but old computer is so fast with karmic that i don't need it :D
<Sysi> and popups are in very irritating place
<|Logitech|> lolz
<mnemoc> hi, the update (9.04 -> 9.10) manager locks for ever (killed /tmp/.../karmic after 5h) when calculating changes right after showing me the list of packages no longer supported. anything I can do to see what's going on or to finish the installation? running do-release-upgrade again runs into the same problem
<mnemoc> i'm downloading the ISO, but i doubt "calculating changes" is network related
#xubuntu 2009-11-01
 * MrNaz_studio hugs xubuntu 9.10 boot times
<fencersbeatngu> what about lubuntu??? :-(
<redsandro> Hi
<redsandro> Can anyone help me fix my network that failed after I upgraded 9.04 to 9.10?
<redsandro> I googled my head off but I cannot get it to work
<redsandro> Halfway during the update, ethernet disconnected and it won't come back, not after reboot or what
<redsandro> I guess this is not a very active channel ;)
<redsandro> I am talking to you, MrNaz ubottu mnemoc skysong_ corenominal heatherRm n2diy ochosi _Techie_ Animagladius nano durt Pici pteague_work kancerman raevol oolon deci wikiii znag C00LARR02 TheSheep cxyz TDJACR w-m- ikonia jussi01 genii rr72 Roybot C00LARR01 Daviey redkloud ubuntulog cha0s tomaw__ tavasti x404x pleia2 nalioth Cham anom01y pteague arthurjohnson Legendre Pricey p0rkjello danopia xxploit jdb Visigoth _Pete_ Sysi Barbicane mk500 IRSeekBo
<Animagladius> Awesome, good to know!
<redsandro> Alarmbells? ;)
<redsandro> :9
<Visigoth> Rather annoying of you redsandro
<redsandro> Visigoth, I can imagine everyone is watching football and have an alarm signal setup if anyone mentions their name (like me) so they would know anyone is actually here, asking for help, like the xubuntu help pages say this irc channel is for, thank you
<pteague_work> might also try #ubuntu channel, larger # of bodies screaming for help...  are you using the network manager or /etc/network/interfaces to set your ethernet card?
<redsandro> yes I do
<redsandro> but the icon has a cross in it
<redsandro> it sais network manager is not running
<redsandro> the part that needs to say connected or auto sais 'never'
<redsandro> ifup of ifdown eth0 sais the device is not configured
<redsandro> but ifconfig mentions the device with correct settings
<pteague_laptop> my mythtv frontend (mythbuntu uses xfce as well) has that same thing with the x for the network & the reason why is because i forcibly set it up in /etc/network/interfaces because the network should be working whether somebody is logged into the computer or not
<redsandro> I don't have that, I used to, so I understand that the cross does not nesessarily mean that the network is down
<pteague_laptop> yeah, i don't know what network manager does, but it sets up the network in a way that i've not been able to get ifup/ifdown to work... i think it's because they rely upon the network interfaces configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<redsandro> but it is
<redsandro> okay
<redsandro> that file has the default contents
<pteague_laptop> you have the right modules loaded? it could be the network module needed for your network card isn't loaded
<redsandro> how can I check?
<redsandro> I am gathering a few pieces of advise because I need to run up and down to go to the to-be-fixed computer and this one with internets
<redsandro> is there something to modprobe?
<pteague_laptop> no idea, but it looks like `modprobe -l` might list all the modules on the system...
<pteague_laptop> check & see if /etc/modules has anything listed in it... do you know what network card you have?
<redsandro> yes it is umm
<redsandro> VIA technologies VT6102 or 6201
<redsandro> lp in etc/modules is all
<redsandro> modprobe -l gives a lot of modules, including a lot of lans
<redsandro> dammit I have visitors, need to go
<redsandro> I appreciate you thinking with me, thanks
<fyusy> hello
<fyusy> I tried looking around in rtm....but could not find vino-server
<fyusy> congrats on the latest release btw
<Guest25563> hello does anyone know how to fix a "General mounting filesystems error" when starting xubuntu 9.10?
<Guest25563> i have read it was related on a looping mounting from var  var/tmp on previous releases, but not in 9.10
<Guest25563> hi
<redsandro> I am back, wondering if anyone can help me fix my ethernet lan connection that failed after the update to 9.10 Koala
<Guest25563> hi redsandro
<redsandro> Hi guest
<Guest25563> i have update to 9.10 too
<redsandro> do you have network fixing knowledge?
<Guest25563> mmm let me see i don't know if it is working yet
 * jarnos installed xubuntu 9.04 using alternate cd and it forgot to ask me where to install grub.
<Guest25563> i think my lan is working fine
<Guest25563> your lan worked on previous releases?
<Guest25563> i don't have much knowledge, in fact i am currently looking for an expert
<redsandro> yes it used to work, it even works with the liveCD just not with the update
<redsandro> I am not an expert, looking for help also, you can ask your question but I'm not sure if I am able to help
<Guest25563> thank you redsandro
<twinsen> how do I enable a usb sound card?  it doesn't show in alsa mixer, although `cat /bin/bash > /dev/dsp1` tells me that my usb card is active
<Guest25563> so, did your lan give you an ip address?
<Guest25563> did you try an sudo ifconfig eth0 up?
<redsandro> yes ifconfig shows the eth0 with ip just fine
<redsandro> but ifup eth0 sais device is not configured or something
<redsandro> so it looks like the card is detected but there is some other problem
<redsandro> hovering over the networkmanager icon in the top panel also sais "Network Manager disabled" or something
<_Techie_> redsandro, thankyou for mass highlighting the channel members earlier. it really made me want to help you more to help more
<redsandro> Hey _Techie_, you remember me, always nice to have a friend
<Guest25563> what about your configuration at your desktop icon?
<Guest25563> if you click on edit connections do you have there an eth0?
<redsandro> Ýes it has the eth0 listed, normally it sais 'auto' behind it but now it sais 'never'
<redsandro> I cannot change it, if I edit it nothing happens
<_Techie_> redsandro, try editing your interface configuration manually then bringing it up
<redsandro> _Techie_, you mean /etc/network/interface?
<_Techie_> yep
<redsandro> it has the default contents auto lo, iface inet lo something something
<_Techie_> can you pastebin it please
<redsandro> what can I add to it?
<_Techie_> pastebin it and ill add the lines for you
<_Techie_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<redsandro> it has no network so Id have to go downstairs, memorise the lines and go back upstairs and enter it manually
<redsandro> but I remember it without the commented lines:
<redsandro> auto lo
<redsandro> iface lo inet loopback
<redsandro> just 2 lines
<Tesssa> anyone help upgraded from 9.04 t0 9.10 restarted the puter it came up with the xubuntu screen as far as the login window my correct name was shown then i entered my correct password the screen flickerd out and came back but had returned to the login window i then entered a incorrect password told me not authenticated reentered my correct password kept returning to the login window no error msg
<Tesssa> oh had to reinstall 9.04
<_Techie_> Tesssa, i guess you didnt save any of the log files before you re installed?
<Tesssa> didnt think i neede to
<Tesssa> or needed even
<Tesssa> surely the upgrade would do that
<_Techie_> well usually when something goes wrong, if it doesnt display the error it usually puts some info into the logs
<redsandro> can you tell me what to add to interface? eth0 something, but I don't know what
<Tesssa> it didnt
<_Techie_> redsandro, pastebin your /etc/networking/interface and i will add the changes, its easier as then i know it will be entered properly
<redsandro> but how can I pastebin without network access?
<_Techie_> just type it out into pastebin then
<redsandro> <Tesssa> oh had to reinstall 9.04
<redsandro> sorry
<redsandro> wrong paste
<redsandro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/306452/
<Tesssa> np
<_Techie_> redsandro, http://paste.ubuntu.com/306454/
<redsandro> _Techie_ thanks. How to I manually bring it up, circumventing that network-manager?
<_Techie_> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<redsandro> thanks Ill go down and try it
<_Techie_> let me know if it works
<redsandro> yep, be back
<homebrewcider> hey there, I have a server that was running xubuntu 8.10, I upgraded to 9.04, but I get this error message >no exec line in the session file :xfce4, running the gnome failsafe session instead>
<homebrewcider> I click okay and I get <could not find gnome installation, will try running the "failsafe xterm session>
<homebrewcider> then I get a terminal, and I obviously don't know what to do next
<_Techie_> homebrewcider, i would help you but unfortunately im a gnome user and i only really use xfce when i use my laptop, may i ask why your using a display manager on a server?
<homebrewcider> I use it to transcode videos and such
<homebrewcider> but that's really not the point
<_Techie_> i know, i was just interested
<redsandro> _Techie_, it worked! Thanks. So simple, weird that the upgrade process somehow messed it up.
<redsandro> Now I will try to continue the upgrade. The upgrade manager immediately sais that no upgrade is possible so it must try a partial upgrade. And when I agree it immediately fails and goes into gpkg -configure -a mode for recovery or something, it's working on it now.
<_Techie_> cool redsandro, glad i could help you
<_Techie_> redsandro, you may also find that your network manager may work now, just a possibility
<redsandro> So I'd like to think highlighting the channel somehow helped me get someone to help me after all ;)
<redsandro> But the network manager still sais it's disabled, but that's not a problem for me if I have a working ethernet card :)
<_Techie_> no, it didnt i was gonna help regardless but the mass highlight ticked me off slightly
<redsandro> okay sorry but thanks.
<redsandro> Funny how it was rather simple but I couldn't have ever done that. Knowledge is power.
<_Techie_> anybody here wanna give feedback on my cheap assassins creed dualscreen wallaper i made?
<redsandro> show us
<_Techie_> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t212/xperiment62/wallpaper.png
<redsandro> looks nice, I can imagine it being on double screen. The bad thing I can say is that I don't like white/bright, but that is subjective to all
<Balsaq> cmmd not found
<_Techie_> Balsaq, you can also just look in the about section under the *nix version aswell
<_Techie_> hey bal, you here?
<_Techie_> Balsaq?
<Balsaq> y
<Balsaq> trying every driver in here
<Balsaq> says i am connected to my nw
<_Techie_> was your network problem in puppy for a wireless connection or wired?
<Balsaq> wired
<Balsaq> etho
<_Techie_> im thinking that what i did for redsandro before may work for your puppy install, maybe with some changes
<Balsaq> ok
<Balsaq> page load error
<_Techie_> are you able to pastebin your /etc/networking/interface
<_Techie_> put it to a USB drive and pastebin it from a pc with a working connection
<_Techie_> cat /etc/networking/interface >> /home/username/Deskop/interface.txt
<Balsaq> i dont knwell it is sitting next to my functioning xubub computer
<Balsaq> sorry no clue what you mean
<_Techie_> use that command and change the username to the name of the user on the puppy machine
<Balsaq> but one computer is next to it
<_Techie_> and it will create a file on your desktop called interface.txt, copy that to another pc and pastebin it
<_Techie_> actually, hold that
<Balsaq> in terminalso what is the 1st thing  i do...and do i do it on my woeking xubub computer or on the non working puppy
<Balsaq> lost
<_Techie_> cat /etc/networking/interface >> /home/username/Deskop/interface.txt && ifconfig >> /home/username/Deskop/interface.txt
<_Techie_> run that command on the puppy machine and make sure you change the 2 username sections
<Balsaq> hey got it i tthimlk
<Balsaq> !!!!!!
<Balsaq> type in my ip in the address bar ?
<Balsaq> and got to verizon?
<Balsaq> ?
<_Techie_> wow, problem solved
<Balsaq> security warning?
<_Techie_> brb
<Balsaq> i duhno if it will let me do other stuff
<Balsaq> warning warning ????
<Balsaq> what is this
<_Techie_> no clue
<Balsaq> page load error
<Balsaq> something wrong with seamonkey
<Balsaq> wb
<Balsaq> its not fixd i am at my own dooestep though
<Balsaq> doorstep
<Balsaq> its like its trying to hack me
<Balsaq> need to dummp the linux firewall is my guess
<_Techie_> my connection timed out, the last message i recieved before "<Balsaq> its not fixd i am at my own dooestep though" was "<Balsaq> something wrong with seamonkey"
<Balsaq> yeah i cant surf the net een though verizon announced i am online
<Balsaq> try reboot
<Balsaq> shoulg i go to bios ans put network 1st
<_Techie_> no, that would just make you attempt to boot from network
<Balsaq> should i mount the drive?
<_Techie_> wait what? what does mounting a drive have to do with networking?
<Balsaq> prolly not a gd thing
<Balsaq> do you know how to disable the linux firewall
<_Techie_> nope
<Balsaq> calling verizonn
<Balsaq> brb
<Balsaq> it thinks i am wireless
<chewybits> The partitioner for the install is invisible! what should I do?
<an0nmat1r> will xubuntu run on a IBM p3 with 128 mb ram?
<_Techie_> an0nmat1r, yes
<Balsaq> when my partitioner was invivible i went into gparted
<Balsaq> wb
<_Techie_> thats not exactly me
<_Techie_> thats my australian connection
<Balsaq> i see
<_Techie_> brb, gotta do some work on the australian server
<an0nmat1r> _Techie_: 9.10 or 9.04 or hardy?
<Balsaq> ok
<an0nmat1r> oops
<_Techie_> an0nmat1r, i would think that both would run on that hardware
<an0nmat1r> thanx _Techie_
<Balsaq> oh by the way that code you gave me didnt work...but i appreciate it (xp thing)
<Balsaq> got an idea, will load xp on here on another partition and then figure out from there how to get puppy online
<Balsaq> _Techie_ you n here
<_Techie_> yeah
<Balsaq> maybe puppy will run better next to xp?
<_Techie_> would make a difference
<Balsaq> therer is some tool that uses the xp driver for ether
<Balsaq> may work
<_Techie_> ndiswrapper
<Balsaq> yup
<Balsaq> that un
<_Techie_> it doesnt require you to have xp installed
<Balsaq> well i clicked n it and couldnt get it
<Balsaq> but if i am olnine with xp cant i run linux in it somehow
<Balsaq> putting in ntfs on a 6g partition
<Balsaq> puppy is an 4g
<Balsaq> i know whats going on its and old ehter card withou the right drivers inside puppy
<Balsaq> i had puppy live on a newer computer and it went right online no prob
<Balsaq> now once i am online in xp, will i be able to then somehow use puppy?
<an0nmat1r> torrent kor xub 9.10?
<Balsaq> uh oh stuck at 46% never saw that happen before?
<an0nmat1r> got it
<Balsaq> so when i tun this thing on with 2 os's in here what will happen_Techie_ (still loading)
<Dynetrekk> hi. how can I get exaile to play my mp3s?
<Dynetrekk> error message is: you do not have a decoder installed to handle this file.
<Sysi> Dynetrekk: install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Sysi> that contaiins also flash and other useful stuff
<Dynetrekk> Sysi: thanks. annoying to live in a non-free world :)
<Dynetrekk> how can I find a network printer? (there's only one printer on the network)
<Dynetrekk> oooh, I found it. wasn't hard at all :)
<jarnos> Dynetrekk: Are you using the development version of exaile?
<Dynetrekk> jarnos: nope. but I fixed it by installing xubuntu-restricted-extras.
<Dynetrekk> another question: the xubuntu box I'm setting up has a couple of USB speakers (ridiculous, I know!). does anyone know how to fix that?
<balsaq> now how do i use puppy?
<Tesssa> anyonr help me please.. downloaded and started to install xubuntu 9.10 got as far as 3of6 the keyboard UK one clicked forward and arrived at 4of7 but no partition manager just a large blank white box and no way of setting the partition manager click forward and am told no root file system found and i have to quit
<Tesssa> any answer
<Tesssa> oh am back using xubuntu 9.04
<Devastator> well, i'm trying to install xubuntu with alternate cd, but whenever i select an option it will hang and hdd will stay lit all the time
<n2diy> Devastator: does the CD pass the 'check for defects' test?
<SAngeli> I wish to install ubuntu or xubuntu on an SD Memory card (2GB). I noticed that xubuntu is quite fast and I do also appreciate xfree to gnome or kde. It makes desktop management faster. Question #1: Are all applications available for ubuntu available also for xubuntu? Question #2 All support for xubuntu where can it be taken? from ubuntu?
<ochosi> SAngeli, ad 1: yes. ad 2: what do you mean by support?
<SAngeli> If I have a question or an issue, example I do have a bluetooth not working for my mouse when booting from Live cd. Where would I search? still in ubuntu website?
<ochosi> SAngeli, well, yes. mostly xubuntu and ubuntu are identical. so ubuntuforums.org etc will still be your source for research
<SAngeli> one last question if you know:  is it possibile to have all or part of System Rescue CD applications installed on both ubuntu and xubuntu?
<ochosi> SAngeli, i assume so, i never used any of those apps you're referring to. but since both gnome and xfce are gtk-based and xubuntu and ubuntu use the same repos i don't see why this shouldn't work
<SAngeli> than, thank you for your help.
<SAngeli> I will try to install xubuntu into my SD Memory Card
<SAngeli> I hope not to encounter into any issue
<SAngeli> ochosi, do you know of any article that explains how to install xubuntu into a memory stick (in my case SD Memory)?
<Balsaq> yo _Techie_
<Balsaq> hi knome
<knome> hello Balsaq
<Balsaq> hey knowe i put puupy and xp in a computer lastnight....when i boot it goes to xp...where and how to i use puppy never even see it on the way in?
<knome> Balsaq, looks like you didn't install grub
<Balsaq> knowe=knome
<Balsaq> well i did have it there because before i put xp in the puppy was booting in grub
<knome> hmm
<Balsaq> it would boot with grub but i could never get the puppy online-16 hours of hard work
<Balsaq> so i heard about running it inside windows?
<Balsaq> driving me nutz, i have installed ubuntu, xubuntu, xp....cannot for the life of me handle this crazy puppylinux
<Balsaq> i thnk i have to reinstall the grub due tothe xp
<knome> i suppose so as well
<Balsaq> so if i do get the grub back going again...what will happen when i boot up knome? i imagined/hoped it would boot to a screeen where i choose which OS i want to use?
<knome> yes, that should happen
<Balsaq> thanks at least i know what i am shooting for
<knome> hehe, yeah
<Balsaq> i am hoping somehow the driver that lets me online with xp will merge with puppy and let ppuppy online
<Balsaq> you see i put xp in, and i go right online...same computer with puppy cannot go online
<knome> :/
<Balsaq> proves to me its a driver issue...at least in my newbie mind...
<knome> Balsaq, sorry i'm a bit unfocused, i need to go soon and all
<knome> Balsaq, i hope somebody can help you more
<Balsaq> ok cu
<Balsaq> does linux have a "safe mode"
<oorah> how come xfce isn't default desktop for Ubuntu?
<|Logitech|> Balsaq, linux have recovery mode
<Balsaq> where is it?
<knome> oorah, xfce is the default desktop for xubuntu
<knome> oorah, gnome is the default desktop for ubuntu
<|Logitech|> on start press escape key...you see grub menu
<Balsaq> i need to recovery mode to try to get online...verizon is suggesting Logitech
<Balsaq> ok
<Balsaq> is there anything else Logitech?
<|Logitech|> and select linux kernel 2.6.x (recovery mode)
<oorah> knome, i know, but gnome doesn't seem like the best "flag ship" desktop choice
<Balsaq> ok Logitech is there more
<knome> oorah, well, that's what mark shuttleworth has originally thought and by that we go
<|Logitech|> Balsaq, ?
<Sysi> oorah: that's your opinion, someone have different
<Balsaq> so at that point am i n the recovery mode Logitech(newbie here)
<|Logitech|> Balsaq, ok
<Balsaq> ok thank you
<|Logitech|> Balsaq, recovery mode is console :)
<|Logitech|> withaut gui
<oorah> Sysi, thats why i said seem, as far as speed and efficiency. i didn't say fact or is, but seems
<|Logitech|> without*
<Balsaq> i am confused now...i know where console is
<Sysi> oorah: some things are maybe simpler in gnome, dunno, i prefer xfce
<Sysi> more people gnome
<|Logitech|> wen you enter in recovery mode you have list to select things
<|Logitech|> find root console or network shell
<Balsaq> just so yuo know i am going in there in an effort to get online...i tell you this in case you have any more tips
<Balsaq> otherwise ill go tothat computer now and try
<Balsaq> i have a verizon  tech on the phone also
<Balsaq> are we done Logitech?
<|Logitech|> i don't know what re you doing xD
<Balsaq> trying to get online...verizon said if it were a xp we would go in safe mode to help me get on line...so that promted me to ask if linux had a  tyoe of safe mode
<oorah> anyone notice volume is muted at startup? is that normal?
<Balsaq> tyoe=type
<|Logitech|> oorah, i have solution
<|Logitech|> :)
<Balsaq> great
<Balsaq> i am listening and taking notes
<|Logitech|> The solution was comment out line 372 in /etc/init.d/alsa-utils
<|Logitech|> mute_and_zero_levels “$TARGET_CARD” || EXITSTATUS=1
<|Logitech|> sudo mousepad /etc/init.d/alsa-utils
<|Logitech|> and comment on line 372
<|Logitech|> to look like this # mute_and_zero_levels “$TARGET_CARD” || EXITSTATUS=1
<|Logitech|> and reboot pc
<|Logitech|> :)
<Balsaq> do i actuually write so lets see if i know what you mean...newbie here
<Balsaq> hang on
<Balsaq> on start press escape key
<|Logitech|> Balsaq, try to type in console sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<Balsaq> ok so start on the consloe..at that point
<Balsaq> ok so i go to consloeand type.....sudo/etc/init.d/networking start
<Balsaq> ok?
<|Logitech|> sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<Balsaq> ok so a space after sudo
<|Logitech|> jap
<Balsaq> now am i good?
<|Logitech|> :)
<Balsaq> thats it ...i can go try it now?
<|Logitech|> try :0
<|Logitech|> :)
<Balsaq> ok i have no idea what that is but thanks alot
<|Logitech|> work?
<Balsaq> am i suddenly on line then?
<Balsaq> or did i just get risd of a firewall?
<Balsaq> or am i siply now in recovery
<Balsaq> is that how i get in recovery mode?
<|Logitech|> you are noob
<|Logitech|> xD
<Balsaq> or is that the fix for my problem
<Balsaq> i am trying to ask you why i type that in sir?
<oorah> is there something like brasero for xfce? i know it works but i also know xfce apps tent to be lighter and faster
<Balsaq> what results happen when i type this command in terminal Logitech?
<|Logitech|> oorah, yea xfce have brasero
<|Logitech|> Balsaq, this command start your network insteface
<|Logitech|> xD
<|Logitech|> interface*
<Balsaq> so is the next step to ping google Logitech...or is the next step to then hook me up to the internet
<|Logitech|> try to ping
<Balsaq> ok good and then i will know what i have huh?
<Balsaq> thank yopu so much
<Balsaq> you*
<Balsaq> be back after i try it
<|Logitech|> ok
<oorah> is xfburn pretty good?
<|Logitech|> lol
<oorah> is xfburn pretty good?
<|Logitech|> you mean brasero?
<ballsaq> i am here again
<|Logitech|> xD
<ballsaq> hi logitech
<|Logitech|> hi
<|Logitech|> :)
<ballsaq> now i realize another small problem...the computer i amtrying to fix -has xp and puppy on the HD...and now i do not know how to get to puppy...
<ballsaq> iam on mu xubuntu talking too you
<|Logitech|> hmm...
<ballsaq> when i bot up i go right to windows never see puppy linux at all anymore
<|Logitech|> i dont;t know
<ballsaq> maybe i reinstall the puppy alone again and dump the xp
<|Logitech|> you have 2 linux instaled on hdd?
<|Logitech|> puppy and xubuntu?
<ballsaq> no
<|Logitech|> xD
<|Logitech|> multi boot xp and puppy
<|Logitech|> ?
<ballsaq>  i am on a stand alone xubuntu now with u....the computer next too me has puppy and xp
<|Logitech|> ok
<|Logitech|> try to instert puppy cd and repair grub
<ballsaq> and a momnet ago i was upstairs on xp talking too u
<oorah> is xfburn pretty good? how bout madori for web browsing?
<|Logitech|> maybe work
<ballsaq> ok
<oorah> i meant midori
<|Logitech|> ballsaq,
<|Logitech|> puppy use grub or lilo?
<ballsaq> grub
<|Logitech|> ok
<|Logitech|> try to repair grub
<|Logitech|> xD
<ballsaq> yup
<oorah> am i muted or somethin? lol
<|Logitech|> lol
<|Logitech|> neo
<|Logitech|> no*
<|Logitech|> just asking the stupid questions
<|Logitech|> xD
<oorah> simple questions being ignored in a support channel is total bs
<oorah> just lookin for user feedback thats all
<|Logitech|> xubuntu have mozilla and brasero
<|Logitech|> :)
<ballsaq> in puppy live...
<ballsaq> u want me totrun in ram only Logitech?
<ballsaq> to run*
<ballsaq> or go cammand line only
<ballsaq> or just go tothe puppy i ahve installed on the HD
<ballsaq> or can do a filesystem check
<ballsaq> ah gonna run in ram...
<|Logitech|> ballsaq, ask google how to repair grub
<|Logitech|> i'm out
<|Logitech|> xD
<ballsaq> ok thanks
<ballsaq> appreciate it
<ballsaq> ill be quite
<ballsaq> quiet
<ballsaq> ahhh now i see 2 partitions....one puppy and one xp (talking to myself...whispering)
<novafluxx> Hello
<|Logitech|> hello
<novafluxx> My first time here, just dropping in
<ballsaq> welcome
<novafluxx> Thank you
<novafluxx> I know its a Sunday morining, at least on the east coast here, so I'm surprised to see life in here right now
<ballsaq> i am in ma
<novafluxx> FL here
<ballsaq>  MA
<ballsaq> my mom is there
<novafluxx> everyone's mom is here
<novafluxx> :-)
<ballsaq> the villages
<novafluxx> oh yeah
<novafluxx> i've heard of it
<ballsaq> uh huh
<ballsaq> central
<slow-motion> hi
<novafluxx> hello
<likemindead> TEXAS YEE-HAW.
<novafluxx> Yes, I'm in the Tampa Bay area
<Sysi> heh, here it's starting to be sunday evening
 * likemindead just woke up.
<novafluxx> Sunday evening means closer to Monday morning
<novafluxx> wow looks as though people really do come in here
<novafluxx> I don't even know why I joined, I was just looking at wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu and saw the IRC chat thing at the bottom, decided to test Pigin's IRC offerings
<novafluxx> I fired up the 9.10 live CD, it reminded me of Gnome
<novafluxx> isn't it written in GTK right?
<likemindead> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ballsaq> hey Logitech iam online...but using live cd though
<novafluxx> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<novafluxx> What I DO LOVE is the xsplash in Xubuntu, wow that was a pretty sight
<ballsaq> makes no sence too me, i get right online using the live cd, but couldnt do it trying to get online using the same puppyOS that is on my HD?
<ballsaq> brb nova
<novafluxx> ok
<novafluxx> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<novafluxx> That thing's pretty neat
<novafluxx> I'm not familier with IRC
<novafluxx> :)
<BBalsaq> i guess puppy like to go online only from live cd?
<BBalsaq> driving me nutz
<novafluxx> no idea, never used it
<novafluxx> Whoa, the #ubuntu channel is way to crowded for me, so crowded they gotta be all formal about things.
<likemindead> Yeah, novafluxx, it's lame, but necessary, I suppose. :-\
<novafluxx> Yes, I think I'll hang out in here, with you folks
<novafluxx> Hey guys, during Ubuntu install, or Xubuntu I assume, you have the option to encrypt your /home directory. I was curious, what type of encryption is it, how many bits, algorithm, hash, etc, where can I find this info
<likemindead> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<novafluxx> =-O
<novafluxx> AWESOME! THank you
<SAngeli> too bad. I was unable to install xubuntu into my SD memory card. I ran out of space
<SAngeli> I dedicated 1.7 GB of space
<SAngeli> does anyone know how much disk space I need in order to install it?
<Carnophage> anyone has problems with automatic screen brightness reduce? eg when disconnecting ac power (xubuntu 9.10 of course ;-) )
<Balsaq> u on here _Techie_
<Balsaq> knome?
<novafluxx>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER novafluxx fwowbiihyegi
<novafluxx> hmmm
<novafluxx> oops
<Carnophage> =D
<novafluxx> Oh well
<novafluxx> I'm new to this IRC thing
<novafluxx> should i be concerned that I put that for the universe to see?
<Sysi> overall space..
 * likemindead is really digging the new Epiphany browser.
<jarnos> Is it possible to install grub(2) in xubuntu 9.10's root partition using xubuntu 9.04 in the same computer? (Installation of grub(2) to xubuntu 9.10's root partition failed during installation.)
<jarnos> There seems to be a lot of files of grub(2) in the /boot/grub folder, though.
<jarnos> I want to chainload 2 grubs, but I don't know, if chainloading from grub legacy to grub(2) works.
<Carnophage> jarnos: chainload from grub legacy to grub2 works, as it is one of the steps of installing grub2
<jarnos> Carnophage: Why would installing grub2 require chainloading from grub legacy?
<Carnophage> jarnos: my mistake, it's one of the steps of installing grub2 having grub legacy already installed
<jarnos> Carnophage: oh, it would be good enough, if I could install grub legacy for xubuntu 9.10.
<pbbs90210> hello
<|Logitech|> hi
<pbbs90210> I am trying to figure out if using the runtime ubuntu on CD if a usb netgear or usb belkin adapter would work. Am going to purchase adapter at staples?
<jcollierdavis> can anyone help with a sound card issue?
<pbbs90210> Sorry, am new to ubuntu?
<jcollierdavis> somewhat
<_Techie_> !ask | jcollierdavis
<jcollierdavis> my sound has never worked tho
<ubottu> jcollierdavis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pbbs90210> I am trying to get some advice on using a usb wifi card with the runtime CD... Thanks..
<Devastator> I still need some help with xubuntu installer, it will infinite loop when detecting network hardware causing kernel panic, is there a way to fix it?
<ron_o> 3000 KB/s downloanding Karmic with bittorrent.
<ron_o> :)
<likemindead> ">NickServ< identify ******** NickServ :No such nick/channel" WTF?
<Devastator> services off
<Sysi> freenode broke
<|Logitech|> lol
<ron_o> why isn't there a tracker listed for bittorrent for xubuntu on this channel?
<Devastator> does anybody can help me with my installer issue?
<nikolam> hmm, I would like to dave a .jigdo file for desktop 9.10 to be able to make it out of ubuntu dvd, to reduce download
<|Logitech|> Devastator, what version of xubuntu?
<|Logitech|> karmic?
<Devastator> yep
<Devastator> karmic koala
<|Logitech|> sorry
<|Logitech|> xD
<Devastator> is it a bug or something?
<|Logitech|> i don't know
<Devastator> which version do you recommend?
<|Logitech|> i don't use karmic
<|Logitech|> 9.04
<|Logitech|> :)
<Devastator> humm
<Devastator> time to redownload :S
<Devastator> i always had problems with my network pcmcia card, but i would never though it would prevent me to install an os
<Sysi> there isn't that much problems with karmic
<Sysi> not more than always when new version comes
<Devastator> well.. i'm gonna try xubuntu 9.04
<Devastator> i have removed the pcmcia card, but still looping when detecting network hardware, then gives kernel panic "out of memory"
<slow-motion> re
<ron_o> karmic xubuntu download page:http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/9.10/release/
<dahaic> hi guys o/ I just upgraded to karmic, and I have one problem there - new login screen. Is it possible to have same login like in jaunty? I dont like choosing of user, and there are some graphical glitches as well [during load]
<maxwell> Hello everyone.
<likemindead> dahaic, I had similar issues. I just enabled auto login. You could try Slim.
<likemindead> !slim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slim
<likemindead> http://slim.berlios.de/
<dahaic> i read about gdm-legacy idea, but ..
<Sysi> i wonder what would it be like to use KDM
<Sysi> because new gdmsetup is bad
<likemindead> I think Slim is a better alternative.
<maxwell> My Xubuntu installation was running slow after the upgrade (and rather slow before the upgrade), so I did a clean install, and it's STILL running slow. I tried installing Ubuntu on this computer for a bit and it seemed to run faster than Xubuntu, but I really prefer the xfce desktop environment. Any ideas as to a solution to this problem? Running a computer with an AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1700+ (1470.331 MHz) and 500MB of RAM. I'm thinking t
<maxwell> his might have something to do with my NVidia graphics card, but have no idea what I could do about it. Any ideas on how to speed this system way up? There is no reason it should be running so painfully slow!
<Sysi> likemindead: xdmcp is possible/easier with that?
<maxwell> HALP! :-)
<Devastator> i wish i had an issue, i couldn't even install it :(
<maxwell> D:
<maxwell> Ahh, soooooo sloooooooow.
<Sysi> likemindead: no xdmcp, no slim for me
<SiDi> dahaic, likemindead i think gdm-2.20 should still work
<SiDi> but i dont know if xsplash will work very well with it so you may have to uninstall xsplash too (the thing  with little sparkles before GDM loads)
<likemindead> I just go with a BIOS password & then have Xubuntu auto login.
<Carnophage> SiDi: for me installing old gdm ended with a broken sys
<maxwell> My graphics card is actually:  ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550] (Secondary)
<dahaic> eh, that thing with little sparkles is quite irritating :P
<SiDi> dahaic, come on, its sexy!
<Sysi> +1
<SiDi> Carnophage, what got broken exactly?
<dahaic> it does those graphical glitches I was talking about! :D
<SiDi> dahaic, we're not responsible for how its implemented ;d
<SiDi> we're only responsible for how sexy it is in Xubuntu
<dahaic> :)
<SiDi> but you may want to report a bug against xsplash
<SiDi> !ubuntu-bug
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-bug
<SiDi> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Carnophage> SiDi: the system didn't start, instead of gdm screen I got black screen, maybe something more then remove new gdm install old gdm has to be done
<SiDi> aw
<IonParticle> hello, has anyone encounter an issue with kde applications where they seem to have not picked up on dpi settings and displays everything in large font?
<IonParticle> e.g.: smplayer here: http://imgur.com/o2t4z.png
<Carnophage> what controls screen dim in 9.10? I can change screen brightness with my fn keys, but it doesn't decrease automaticly when on battery power
<Carnophage> noone with xubuntu 9.10 on a laptop?
<Sysi> i have, it works totally
<SiDi> Carnophage, im on a laptop
<SiDi> its xfce4-power-manager, it decreases brightness after inactivty but alas it doesnt offer to decrease it immediately when on battery power
<Carnophage> thx, I'll have to take a look into acpi scripts, couse it worked in 9.04 (and I was using xfce4-power-manager then)
<IonParticle> the old power manager had more options
<IonParticle> including a checkbox for "Reduce backlight brightness"
<Carnophage> I can live with doing in "by hand", but would be nice to have it automatic
<Carnophage> and my last problem after upgrade, howto mute/unmute Pulse Audio with fn keys? (works with amixer, but PA still stays muted)
<dahaic> ok, that xsplash was really causing those glitches
<SiDi> Carnophage, you should report your problem in bugzilla.xfce.org then
<SiDi> Carnophage, i have no idea about pulseaudio. All i can tell is that its absolutely not compatible with xfce4-mixer and xfce4-volumed
<Carnophage> SiDi: I'm trying to solve my problems first, as I did an upgrade, so it might be my old configuration problems
<XubuntuNewUser> Hi, everyone. I just installed Xubuntu 9.10. I need to get flash up and running! (Quickly!)
<XubuntuNewUser> Help!
<dahaic> lol :)
<XubuntuNewUser> Tried installing the Xubuntu-restricted-packages.
<IonParticle> go here: http://www.w3schools.com/Flash/tryit.asp?filename=tryhtml_button
<IonParticle> Firefox should tell you about installing missing plugins
<IonParticle> then just choose Install
<XubuntuNewUser> Also tried afterwards with the flashplayer from adobes website. This method gave med the "Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'". (I'm on Amd x2 64-bit.)
<SiDi> XubuntuNewUser, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer ;)
<XubuntuNewUser> I just triedthe webpage IonParticle gave me. Clicked the "install plugin"-link. It gives an error - and clicking ok on the error gives a screen with "Adobe Flash Player (installer) Installed".
<dahaic> XubuntuNewUser: there is "experimental" 64bit flashplayer [in case you are interested] http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<dahaic> that is probably what is running on my laptop
<dahaic> [my memory is .. not greatest thing :D]
<XubuntuNewUser> How experimental is it?
<slow-motion> n8
<dahaic> it is experimental as is gmail beta :D I suppose :)
<dahaic> so, they are giving you way to use it, and doesn't guarantee anything
<IonParticle> ooh, nice
<IonParticle> 64-bit flash, finally
<IonParticle> er, how stable is it?
<knome> IonParticle, i have no problems with it
<IonParticle> nice
<knome> IonParticle, if you keep firefox open for a long time, it might stop working for some reason, but will work again when you restart firefox
<knome> no bigger bugs/drawbacks than that
<IonParticle> that happens with the old version too :/
<dahaic> I am using it from february, when I bought new laptop and tried linux for the first time
<knome> i have used adobe's 64-bit flash for ages
<XubuntuNewUser> The following packages have unmet dependencies:   flashplugin-installer: Depends: nspluginwrapper (>= 0.9.91.4-2ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed                          Depends: ia32-libs (>= 2.2ubuntu18) but it is not installable E: Broken packages
<XubuntuNewUser> Thats for the "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"-way.
<IonParticle> oh
<IonParticle> you have to enable the universe repository
<XubuntuNewUser> HOW do I install the 64-bit flash? I downloaded it, but the only thing I can do is open it and se a libflashplayer.so-file.
<IonParticle> go to Synaptic > Settings > Repositories and make sure (main), (universe), (restricted), and (multiverse) are checked
<XubuntuNewUser> IonParticle: One of the four buttons in "Software Sources"?
<XubuntuNewUser> The four first ones are all clicked "in".
<IonParticle> weird
<dahaic> XubuntuNewUser: wait a sec, I will paste you my location
<dahaic> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<dahaic> it should be the location where it is needed
<dahaic> so just copy it there
<dahaic> the libflashplayer.so
<XubuntuNewUser> Are you on 64-bit?
<XubuntuNewUser> I've got a "flashplugin-alternative.so" in there already. Hmmm... Why doesn't that one work?
<dahaic> i have 64-bit :)
<dahaic> libflashplayer.so        libtotem-gmp-plugin.so          libvlcplugin.so
<dahaic> libjavaplugin.so         libtotem-mully-plugin.so        npica.so
<dahaic> libtotem-cone-plugin.so  libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so
<dahaic> that is what I have there
<XubuntuNewUser> How do I open that folder with PERMISSION? I can't copy anything into there.
<dahaic> open terminal
<dahaic> in directory where you have the file
<dahaic> [desktop?]
<XubuntuNewUser> No other way then terminal?!
<spaztik> anyone else notice that the audio mixer acts strange when adjusting volume? it does a mix of Master and PCM alterations.. is this to mimic logarithmic volume controls?
<spaztik> also, my icons are hiding under my toolbar (which doesn't have auto-hide enabled)..  how do i stop this?
<dahaic> XubuntuNewUser: well, I would recommend to get used to terminal - it is much faster, at least to give help :)
<vinnl> XubuntuNewUser, what do you want to do?
<dahaic> through "places" open directory containing the file, right click, open terminal, in terminal write: sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<XubuntuNewUser> Ok. I DID know how to write cd and ls, but i can't change the directory I'm in (in the terminal) to Desktop?!!?!
<dahaic> and you are there :)
<XubuntuNewUser> Isn't it just    "cd Desktop"  if "ls" displays "Desktop" in blue?
<dahaic> yep
<XubuntuNewUser> Sorry guys. Forgot that linux is CASE sensitive. Arhgg..
<dahaic> heh :)
<dahaic> actually, I dont understand, why windows isn't - it is "unnatural" for computer...
<XubuntuNewUser> Simple. WE are not computers. WE are natural, the are not.
<XubuntuNewUser> (No windows fan, don't get me wrong.)
<XubuntuNewUser> :)
<dahaic> :) grammar differ between lower and upper case as well :P
<XubuntuNewUser> But still. Case is superb for id and passwords, NOT a simple directory change task. (Imagine having twenty different "Desktop", "DesKtop", etc.
<XubuntuNewUser> :)
<XubuntuNewUser> dahaic: Yeah? Like in "I" and names you mean?
<dahaic> yep :P
<XubuntuNewUser> Oh, my. Do I need to restart the Firefox to get flash working?
<dahaic> my friend recently did some coding of other guys code, and he found two variables: NameID and nameID... in the same file :DD
<dahaic> THAT is crazy..
<dahaic> yep, you have to restart it, afaik
<XubuntuNewUser> You get my point. :P
<XubuntuNewUser> crazy...
<XubuntuNewUser> Ok. Restart of firefox...
<vinnl> xD
<dahaic> is it working?
<XubuntuNewUser> Yepp!
<XubuntuNewUser> :D:D:D
<XubuntuNewUser> BUT. No sound. :(
<dahaic> haha :D
<XubuntuNewUser> At all in Xubuntu. Haha!
<XubuntuNewUser> Silly, just silly.
<XubuntuNewUser> So. How do I get the sound working?
<vinnl> Have you turned up the volume in Xubuntu?
<dahaic> I am afraid, I am not able to help with that :)
<dahaic> i am arfraid of linux sound architecture :P
<XubuntuNewUser> To start with. I didn't have any controls. Although I did/do have the "speakerish"-button beside the clock. I clicked there, and there where no controls. So I clicked "Select Controls..." and selected some of the usual ones, but no difference. I suspect some controls come default IF sound is enabled.
<XubuntuNewUser> I've got to soundcards. Built-in and SBLive5.1. I'm NOT using the SBLive5.1.
<ron_o> hehe, got karmic installed via Vbox. :) nice..
<XubuntuNewUser> But in the "Mixer" there are three cards?!?!
<vinnl> Hmm :S
<XubuntuNewUser> There's a Sigmatel too... Anyhow. How do I fix this?
<vinnl> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vinnl> That's targeted at Ubuntu, I suppose :( Still, looking at those webpages might be of some help
<vinnl> And otherwise wait around for someone who can help
<XubuntuNewUser> I thought I was in the community now. :D
<vinnl> Yeah but not everyone is watching this channel attentively, maybe someone who knows more about this reads your question later
<ron_o> the thing about sound is you have to work from your hardware up. If your system doesn't recognize your sound card then nothing else will work.
<dahaic> yeah, but knowledge is not distributed uniformly :P
<vinnl> XubuntuNewUser, did you run other operating systems on that hardware? ANd if so, did the sound work there?
<ron_o> dahaic, I need to remember that one. :)
<XubuntuNewUser> ron_o So, give me a hand here. I worked out of the box from the Ubuntu LiveCD 9.10.
<XubuntuNewUser> Why on earth doesn't it work out of the box after an install with the Xubuntu 9.10? It's the SAME thing, isn't it?!
<ron_o> to get sound working try $ aplay <name_of_song> and see what it does.
<XubuntuNewUser> vinnl: TONS of other systems. Every one of them works PERFECT with sound.
<XubuntuNewUser> Name of song? Which song?
<ron_o> *any* song..
<XubuntuNewUser> I haven't downloaded anything. Just tried youtube and the Totemplayer's radiochannel.
<ron_o> come on now. Use your common sense.
<ron_o> go find a song then.
<keb> so the flashplayer isnt working on your install
<XubuntuNewUser> How about a SOUND somewhere in the system? Where are they?
<XubuntuNewUser> keb: Oh, yeah it is. But not SOUND.
<ron_o>    ___    $ mlocate  *.mp3
<vinnl> !examples
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about examples
<vinnl> !example-content
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about example-content
<keb> did you check the logs for error messages.  for example /var/log/kern.log
<vinnl> XubuntuNewUser, then it's not a hardware problem :)
<vinnl> XubuntuNewUser, try /usr/share/example-content
<XubuntuNewUser> .../example-content  doesn't exist in this system.
<vinnl> There's an audio file inthere
<vinnl> Hmm...?
<vinnl> A 9.10 LiveCD you say?
<XubuntuNewUser> Yepp.
<vinnl> Is there an Examples folder on your desktop?
<Devastator> I still need some help with xubuntu installer, it will infinite loop when detecting network hardware causing kernel panic, is there a way to fix it?
<XubuntuNewUser> How do I search for a file (without terminal)?
<XubuntuNewUser> No.
<XubuntuNewUser> wuups. Found the searchutility. :)
<dahaic> XubuntuNewUser: Places/Search for Files
<dahaic> :D
<XubuntuNewUser> Yepp. Exactly! What format are sounds in on the Xubuntu?
<|Logitech|> XubuntuNewUser, you type in terminal whereis file to find location
<|Logitech|> lol
<|Logitech|> xD
<vinnl> Devastator, does the network work on the livecd?
<|Logitech|> XubuntuNewUser, use catfish
<dahaic> XubuntuNewUser: well, you can download sound filefrom http://math.muni.cz/~xhaicman/lampa.wav
<|Logitech|> in accessories
<dahaic> it is my voice, so its legal :D
<vinnl> XubuntuNewUser, Xubuntu can just play normal sound files (though might need to download some software for certain formats). If there's an Examples folder in your desktop there should be one there (you can recognise it by its icon)
<dahaic> just one word, but sufficient for testing
<Devastator> vinnl i'm using alternate cd as my system is too old
<XubuntuNewUser> vinnl. No, there isn't an examples folder.
<vinnl> Devastator, ah :S
<Devastator> vinnl any thoughts?
<vinnl> Other than removing the network hardware? I'm afraid not :(
<Devastator> vinnl already did :(
<vinnl> It's probably a bug, so reporting it (bugs.ubuntu.com) might provide you with a workaround
<vinnl> But probably not
<vinnl> Aw :(
<keb> Devastator did you already check the disk for errors
<vinnl> Ah, good one
<Devastator> keb yep, disk is fine, also checked iso md5
<Devastator> vinnl it keeps trying to detect network hardware in a infinite loop, then starts to write KILLED on the screen
<keb> when you start there should be a way to try it with noapic and noacpi and other options
<Devastator> after a minute or so, kernel panic - not syncing - out of memory
<XubuntuNewUser> dahaic vinnl |logitech|   No, neither .wav- nor .ogg-files work.
<Devastator> i've opened a thread in the forum, but isn't much views
<Devastator> XubuntuNewUser did you tried wma? lol, just kidding
<dahaic> midi maybe :D
<keb> XubuntuNewUser did you try running the mixer and upping the volume etc
<|Logitech|> XubuntuNewUser, your sound maybe muted?
<XubuntuNewUser> Jepp.
<vinnl> No it's not the file formats :P
<dahaic> I am just glad, that it works for me :D
<XubuntuNewUser> The "speaker"-icon is also greyed out. That is not supposed to be like that, right?
<vinnl> Well, perhaps if you can skip Ubuntu-specific instructions, the webpage https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting might help
<dahaic> I would hate messing with audio
<vinnl> No
<Devastator> i'm so dissapointed with my issue.. can't find anything on the net
<dahaic> Devastator: it is the latest installer?
<dahaic> and how old is your computer?
<Devastator> dahaic yes, i've downloaded today, my laptop is a toshiba 1675cds, 64mb of ram, celeron 550mhz
<|Logitech|> :D
<dahaic> well, I am not linux power user, or something like that, but usually, people with very old hardware stay with older kernels
<keb> Devastator does that kernel panic occur during install or while loading the initial boot sequence
<Devastator> keb during install, when trying to detect network hardware
<keb> did that laptop run a previous version of Xubuntu?
<Devastator> no, it is running debian lenny
<Devastator> but it's too heavy, i've read that xubuntu is the best choice for old hardware
<keb> ok, i dont know in what ways lenny install differs from xubuntu install
<keb> did you use text mode?
<Devastator> not yet, i will try to ctrl+c while detecting
<Devastator> to see if it stops
<vinnl> Devastator, you can also try running Xfce on top of Debian
<Devastator> thanks, worth a try
<Devastator> but what i really want is to start fresh
<vinnl> You can also do that with Debian, if Xubuntu's not working ;-)
<Devastator> i will try to contribute a little, if i can
<Devastator> i was curious about ubuntu, everybody says it's nice
<vinnl> (If you want to do it with Debian, follow these instructions: http://wiki.debian.org/Xfce )
<vinnl> Yeah that's because it is :)
<vinnl> (If it works :P)
<keb> i hear fluxbox and icewm are lighter than Xfce for a desktop
<Devastator> fluxbox is what i'm running
<vinnl> keb, true, but less feature-richt as well
<vinnl> Also, running bare command line is even faster :)
<Devastator> but my browser is heavy :|
<vinnl> It's finding the right balance for you
<vinnl> Devastator, which are you using?
<Devastator> ice something
<vinnl> Devastator, Iceweasel?
<Tonno> hi to all.
<Devastator> yep
<Tonno> :)
<vinnl> That's just Firefox rebranded
<vinnl> !hi | Tonno
<ubottu> Tonno: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<vinnl> Devastator, you might want to try Google's Chrome or Midori
<Devastator> vinnl i knew that, but i though firefox was lightweight :(
<vinnl> Devastator, not really
<Devastator> ask me how i know :(
<Tonno> it is posible to change the theme of xfce? ( sorry for my english. this is my first time using xubuntu )
<keb> firefox chews up 100MB resident and 292 virtual memory with only one text page open
<keb> on my system
<vinnl> How do you know Devastator? ;-)
<vinnl> keb, you want to check Writeable Memory, I've been told
<vinnl> Tonno, sure
<vinnl> Tonno, I wrote about that: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2008/02/10/design-your-own-desktop-with-xfce-44/
<dahaic> I don't know heavier browser than firefox :P
<Tonno> vinnl, it is hard to do? or i can do it like '123' like ubuntu does?
<vinnl> dahaic, well... In Xubuntu Konqueror will be heavier, I suppose
<vinnl> Tonno, depends on how far you want to go, I suppose it's one step harder or something
<vinnl> But very doable
<Devastator> is it unpolite to bump a forum topic? i'm on page 5 right now
<vinnl> Yeah often it is
<XubuntuNewUser> Still no sound. The help-webpage doesn't really work well.
<Devastator> vinnl but i haven't got an answer yet, should i bump?
<vinnl> Devastator, how old is it?
<Devastator> running installer with acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, nomraid
<Devastator> 2 hours
<vinnl> Then no, you shouldn't bump
<Devastator> with acpi=off, noapic, nolapic and nomraid i could get "cannot detect your network hardware"
<Devastator> much better
<Devastator> now i'm gonna try with only acpi=off
<keb> cool
<keb> if you figure out which option is triggering the panic, you could file a bug
<Devastator> i will figure.. you bet
<keb> hehe good spirit :)
<Devastator> that's how i'm when i'm pissed :D
<Tonno> vinnl, woah man! my god O_O, are u sure that xubuntu?
<vinnl> Tonno, hmm?
<keb> haha "make Xubuntu look like Windows Vista"
<Tonno> the bad news for my is that i will have to use emerald if i want xubuntu like win7 i vist@ :(
<vinnl> keb, yeah, that was a fun experiment :P
<keb> vinnl those themes are from 4.4, do they still work for 4.6
<vinnl> Tonno, there are xfwm4 themes too that emulate that, I suppose, but without transparency
<vinnl> keb, depends, which themes?
<vinnl> Ah, the Vista ones? Yeah
<keb> that could be fun
<vinnl> Hmm, I didn't really like them in use :P
<keb> ok now the reason i logged in here today... does anyone know how to get a partition *out* of a RAID1 configuration without losing data?
<Tonno> vinnl, but u have a good graphic card no?
<vinnl> Tonno, ha, not really :P A guy was here thursday, and said how he had a five year old graphics card that was better than mine :P
<vinnl> And I just replaced my previous card with this one :P
<dahaic> night, people o/
<vinnl> Night dahaic
<keb> night
<keb> im using a NVidia fx5200, works ok but not great for compiz
<Tonno> jejeje :P how many mb of graphic card u have?
<keb> 128
<Tonno> i have a Open Chrome 256
<vinnl> My previous one was 64 MB IIRC and I could run it on that
#xubuntu 2010-11-01
<Thermi> test
<webpower_> hi all
<webpower_> i've installed VERVE terminal in the bar
<webpower_> how can I remove it?
<Thermi> ich geh dann mal schlafen, gute nacht alle miteinander
<Thermi> gn8
 * Balsaq moves silently thru the underbrush, on his way to lush binary rainforest known as.....Xubuntu!
<preben> Hi. I have a recurring problem that when I try to transfer data via ssh, being rsync, sshfs, rdiff-backup etc... the first transfer after booting the machine fails with a MAC corruption error on my Asus Eee 1000H and a 901. It is not my intra network, because it happens in another intra network as well. When I retry it always works. It must be a driver error for the Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 card. Where do I file an report? Towards kernel?
<xubuntu387> ipad can connect to ubuntu ?
<Thermi> via bluetooth perhaps :>
<Thermi> or usb
<Thermi> depends
<Thermi> http://people.csail.mit.edu/adonovan/hacks/ipod.html
<Thermi> should work similiar with the ipad
<xubuntu387> i'll check it out
<Thermi> and please use google ;)
<Thermi> or bing
<Thermi> or whatever search engine you prefer :D
<rethus> how can i use awesome on xubuntu?
<Sysi> what is it?
<rethus> a tiling window manager
<rethus> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Awesome#Installation
<moetunes> !info awsomewm
<ubottu> Package awsomewm does not exist in maverick
<moetunes> !find awsome
<ubottu> File awsome found in gcompris-sound-pa
<moetunes> there you go then
<rethus> !find awesome
<ubottu> Found: awesome, awesome-extra
<moetunes> oh
<moetunes> install it and you should be able to select it at login then
<xubuntu305> anybody here had any luck with a netgear PCI wifi card installation
<xubuntu305> Netgear WG311
<god37337> hey everyone :D i have a question i'm trying to install netactview on xubuntu and it recuires libs who are already outdated...so when compiling it doesn't find the new versions
<moetunes> god37337:  either try an older version of the app or find a different app maybe
<god37337> any good alternative for netactview or currports?
<moetunes> I don't know what those apps do...
<god37337> they list the open ports and connections nicley so you can see who's listening on your pc and to gain the ip of msn contacts and so on...
<Sysi> wireshark
<Sysi> or well, it shows all network traffic
<Sysi> iftop maybe
<god37337> yeah and thats a lot
<god37337> iftop?
<Sysi> try and see
<Sysi> it shows connections
<god37337> ok i'm installing it
<god37337> ok not as good as currports but it's worthy to be called :D good alternative :D
<god37337> thnx
<xubuntu015> hi
<xubuntu015> what is my son doing to my computer?
<charlie-tca> hello
<xubuntu015> he left and there was a window that said to join the xchat irc channel by clicking
<xubuntu015> what is this
<charlie-tca> You appear to be talking on IRC freenode at this time
<charlie-tca> Is that a window with a slide at the bottom and a percent counting?
<xubuntu015> yes
<charlie-tca> It is installing Xubuntu Linux, a free operating system. It may be an install that works along side what ever is there already.
<xubuntu015> where is windows
<charlie-tca> This is, of course, a guess, since I can not see what is there.
<charlie-tca> If done correctly, windows and Xubuntu will be available when it finishes
<xubuntu015> i am going to kill him
<Sysi> charlie-tca: that can be doubted :P
<charlie-tca> not yet, please.
<xubuntu015> not yet?
<xubuntu015> how do I stop this?
<charlie-tca> I know, Sysi . It is not possible to know what is really happening from here. I can not see what is there. It is possible he is simply running a live desktop to see what it is.
<xubuntu015> it says retrieving file 33 of 42 13s remaining
<likemindead> Awesome.
<xubuntu015> how do I stop this?  will my computer break down if I turn it off?
<charlie-tca> Ideas, anyone?
<charlie-tca> I would let it finish whatever is happening, myself. Interrupting it if it is an install is not a good idea, I think.
<xubuntu015> ugh
<likemindead> Where'd your son go? Ask him what he's doing.
<likemindead> It may just be a Live CD.
<xubuntu015> hes on his way to his mothers house 2 hours away
<xubuntu015> he just left before i found this
<likemindead> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<likemindead> After the downloading/installing dialogue stops, you can shut down and reboot.
<xGrind> why the sound in xubuntu 10.10 is bad?
<xubuntu015> ok
<xubuntu015> how do i tell if windows is still here?
<charlie-tca> It will offer the option to boot either linux or windows when it restarts
<xubuntu015> i cant believe this.  if my files are gone i dont know what to do
<xubuntu015> how long will that be?
<xubuntu015> it only has a time for each thing its doing
<xubuntu015> not all of it
<likemindead> If you're in a live environment, you're just running off of a CD-ROM or USB. If it has installed, you might be set up to dual-boot with Windows or ... :-\
<xubuntu015> im afraid to stop it
<xubuntu015> is there any way to know before its done?
<moetunes> sounds like it is either updating or getting language packs...
<xubuntu015> running update grub
<xubuntu015> or something
<xubuntu015> now it was 40 minutes left
<xubuntu015> ugh
<Sysi> menu → system → gparted shows if you still got windows partition there
<likemindead> There ya go.
<xubuntu015> where is the menu
<xubuntu015> when i click the start menu everything goes away
<likemindead> "Applications"
<xubuntu015> until i click it again
<likemindead> Top left.
<xubuntu015> oh
<xubuntu015> k
<spz> hi
<spz> great work on 10.10, guys!
<likemindead> !hi | spz
<ubottu> spz: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<likemindead> Wow... wonder if we'll hear from that guy again... :-\
<moetunes> a hit and run compliment ?
<charlie-tca> sure hope it does not mess up his data
<Sysi> great son or interesting troll
<likemindead> No, moetunes, some guy who's kid was installing Xubuntu without his knowledge, or something. He was confused and not happy about it.
<likemindead> Too right you are, Sysi. ;-)
<spz> hi
<spz> next time: I like scrollbars which touch the outer screen edge if the window is maximized. This eases their usage with Computer Mice alot.
<likemindead> Okay...
<W1res> I just installed xubuntu. Does anyone know why abiword, texmaker, and openoffice crash my system back to the login screen when I open them?
<charlie-tca> Those are the only applications which cause that?
<charlie-tca> check the /var/log/dmesg or /var/log/syslog and see if there are any error messages?
<W1res> there might be more but those are the ones I've noticed so far
<xGrind> why the sound in xubuntu 10.10 is bad?
<charlie-tca> xGrind: your own hardware? Sound in 10.10 for me is great
<charlie-tca> xGrind: are you using pulseaudio?
<xGrind> charlie-tca; yes
<W1res> Is this something form the logs that means something? I'm not sure what to look for
<W1res> Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x82000000.
<charlie-tca> Please file a bug report using    ubuntu-bug pulseaudio    in a terminal so that can be fixed for your hardware
<xGrind> why the sound in xubuntu 10.10 is bad?
<xGrind> charlie-tca;
<xGrind> michael@michael-M810DLU:~$ pulseaudio
<xGrind> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<xGrind> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() falhou.
<charlie-tca> xGrind: Please file a bug report using    ubuntu-bug pulseaudio    in a terminal so that can be fixed for your hardware
<charlie-tca> W1res: without the information before that line, I don't know. Did it show up more than once?
<charlie-tca> All it is stating is that it restarted that memory location.
<W1res> I'm not sure what to look for, but in syslog I just searched for texmaker, and that was the next line
<charlie-tca> W1res: then try the applications causing the issue on at a time, and see if the same restarting 0????? shows for each one.
<charlie-tca> If it does, that is the error.
<W1res> Is there any reason it crashes to the login screen instead of the whole system just going down and having to restart?
<charlie-tca> maybe it is crashing the X server
<W1res> alright thanks
<charlie-tca> It seems to doing just what Ctrl+Alt+Backspace used to do, restarting X
<W1res> It sucks because no matter what distro of linux I try, there is always one thing that just doesn't work.
<charlie-tca> hmm, perhaps a bug against xorg using    ubuntu-bug xorg-server   ?
<charlie-tca> What video card do you have?
<charlie-tca> and , are you using any hardware driver?
<W1res> Nvidia 7800 mobile
<W1res> I was using the nvidia drivers that ubuntu asks you to install, but I just uninstalled them to see if that might be the problem
<charlie-tca> good move
<br1_> hi!
<br1_> I guess you guys can help me...
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<likemindead> !hi | br1_
<ubottu> br1_: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<br1_> ok here it goes
<br1_> can't burn any cd using any tool! Don't know what happened... it's a fresh install
<br1_> the system detects the blank cd but when I click burn, all the program closes automatically :(
<likemindead> Try Brasero?
<br1_> i tried Brasero, Xfbrun, and KB3... and others more... nothing works!
<charlie-tca> cd-r or cd-rw?
<br1_> cd-r
<charlie-tca> release of Xubuntu?
<br1_> xubuntu 10.10
<br1_> I installed all the update packages
<likemindead> Hardware?
<br1_> ummm... Pentium III, 512 ram...
<br1_> the device is ok... I burnt cd's on windows (dual boot) even before I used Ubuntu, and Brasero worked fine!
<br1_> so... what can I do?
<likemindead> Ever burned successfully in another Linux distro with it?
<br1_> yeah! I used Ubuntu before using Xubuntu...
<br1_> and all the CD and DVDs I brunt were perfect!
<likemindead> Strange, indeed.
<br1_> yeah!! T_T
<br1_> the system recognizes the new CD... it prompt me to choose between a data CD or a Music CD... I choose the Data CD... compile the files... and the moment I click burn... all shuts!
<br1_> the CD is still blank after this... tried several CDs and the same result...
<likemindead> You might want to stick with Ubuntu if it's working there for you.
<br1_> yeah... I gues... I was startiing to like Xubuntu...
<br1_> so I guess my problem does not have a solution?? =(
<br1_> well.. I'll reinstall Ubuntu... thx!! take care!!
<johnny77> I'm working on customizing my menu a little bit. I added a submenu, but can't get the icon to work.
<skism> I'm having a probelm isntall xubuntu
<skism> I installed from the Xubuntu CD, from Windows using a virtual CD
<skism> anyways, install goes fine so far, but now it's just waiting at "Ready when you are..."
<skism> The installer seems to be responsive, but spacebar and enter key clicks in an attempt to continue one are futile.
#xubuntu 2010-11-02
<Thermi> gn8
<johnny77> I added a submenu to the applications menu. It works, but the icons for the submenu are not appearing. Any ideas?
<johnny77> When I login, in the sessions menu, I have a choice for XFCE and Xubunut. What is the difference?
<charlie-tca> johnny77: the difference is the customizations done for Xubuntu.
<johnny77> charlie-tca: Customizations I did? Or was made to XFCE as it was packaged into Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> customizations the Xubuntu Development Team does
<charlie-tca> You can try each session to see what it looks like.
<xGrind> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/652444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 652444 in gnome-media (Ubuntu) "C-Media USB Headphones no longer work in 10.10 / gnome-volume-control crash" [Medium,Invalid]
<charlie-tca> yes, that is closed. Are you having an issue similar to that?
<xGrind> charlie-tca; me?
<charlie-tca> yes
<xGrind> yes.
<charlie-tca> xGrind: yup
<xGrind> I went back to 10.04
<charlie-tca> So... it is no longer valid for you?
<charlie-tca> That report is formatted in a way that is very difficult for developers to read. That's why we ask for the new report
<xGrind> the sound is bad. arrives to crash the system
<charlie-tca> Did you file the report like I asked earlier?
<xGrind> yes
<charlie-tca> Great! Maybe we can get it fixed then.
<xGrind> I read that kill pulseaudio and restart it solves the problem
<charlie-tca> Sometimes we have to compare many reports side-by-side to find the actual issue. It may turn out to be a single line of code causing the problem.
<xGrind> charlie-tca; and if I remove the pulseaudio?
<charlie-tca> pulseaudio is a sound server. It allows more than one input to the sound card at a time if needed.
<charlie-tca> Example, in Virtualbox installs, I can have sound from both the host and the guest at the same time using pulse audio
<charlie-tca> If I don't use pulseaudio, I can have sound from either the host or the guest, but not both
<charlie-tca> Removing it will simply change the controls to alsa instead of pulse audio. It is a valid workaround for some issues
<xGrind> but
<charlie-tca> ??
<charlie-tca> Try removing it. It is easy to reinstall
<xGrind> and if installand if I remove and install the pulseaudio mixer again?
<xGrind> Ouvir
<xGrind> Ler foneticamente
<xGrind> and if I remove and install the pulseaudio mixer again?*
<charlie-tca> If you don't need it, it could work
<charlie-tca> The other one that sometimes works is to reinstall "alsa-base" or "alsa-utils"
<xGrind> ok
<charlie-tca> I am trying to pin down another bug now, involving sound disappearing completely.
<xGrind> you are programming team of xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> no, I don't program
<charlie-tca> I am the bug triage guy and the testing guy
<charlie-tca> I also triage the accessibility bugs, kernel bugs, and test accessibility
<charlie-tca> xGrind: I pretty much look at every bug filed against Xubuntu, and get to help a user once in a while
<xGrind> i tI help to translate the xfce
<xGrind> =]
<xGrind> i help to translate the xfce
<charlie-tca> Great! I admire the translators a lot
<xGrind> \o
<charlie-tca> It is very hard to be able to do translations
<charlie-tca> Well, that's it tonight. Going to bed now.
<xGrind> charlie-tca; good night
<xGrind> \o
<Balsaq> good morning engineers, coders, technicians, software junkies and casual observers....
<Kenran> hi
<Kenran> I'm having a problem with my xubuntu which I installed yesterday
<Kenran> I use xubuntu dually to Win7
<Kenran> and yesterday evening, everything still worked fine. when restarting, I could choose what OS to boot
<Kenran> but right now I started my computer, and I just got a GRUB error
<Kenran> everything I saw then was a prompt where I didn't know what to type
<moetunes> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Kenran> hm okay, I'm gonna try this, thank you
<delirus> is anyone else having a problem with the buggy beta nvidia drivers?
<moetunes> lots of ppl are apparently
<delirus> :\
<delirus> ah, I suppose that means it'll be fixed soon then
<moetunes> "could" be - nvidia make no money from it tho
<delirus> could be that it's clearly marked "beta" and shouldn't have been included in ubuntu? :\
<moetunes> aren't all there linux drivers betas...
<moetunes> *their
<delirus> there are plenty of stable nvidia drivers to choose from
<moetunes> it seems to work for most folk going back the opensource drivers when the nvidia ones don't work
<Sysi> there's no 3D acceleration but otherly no problems with nouveau
<Sysi> even dualhead works great
<delirus> erm
<delirus> yeah.... but what if one actually got their nvidia cards sothey could... y'know... use 'em for 3D? :\
<Sysi> if you got old nvidia, nvidia don't want that you use it
<delirus> ?
<Sysi> downside of propietary
<Sysi> business
<delirus> never had a problem with (stable) nvidia drivers here
<Sysi> i had
<Sysi> i think i reinstalled my system about three times for that
<Sysi> fourth time was success, on kubuntu
<Sysi> now i would like to update but i really don't dare
<Sysi> (first time it happened i fixed it on more linux way but couldn't now find solution)
<factran> hi, I've got a wifi problem with my xubuntu.
<factran> the interface wifi0 is up,
<factran> network manager doent'connect : it stay gree, trying to connect.
<factran> the passwords are corret
<factran> Have you an idea ?
<likemindead> You can see the network you want to connect to?
<factran> no, i have to pass throught "connect to an invisble network"
<factran> that is strange.
<likemindead> Is it a hidden network?
<factran> no
<factran> sudo iwlist scan says "wifi0 : no scan result"
<likemindead> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<factran> thks
<factran> arf. It works sudenly and I don't know why :/
<likemindead> Hmm... You might try using Wicd as an alternative.
<likemindead> !wicd
<likemindead> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<factran> while i was updating, i saw taht my pc was completely out of date. I think I should upgrade
<mark76> Is it a Pentium III?
<charlie-tca> Update before upgrading , please. It can mess things up pretty bad trying to update old packages
<charlie-tca> rather trying to upgrade old packages
<rikmor18> how do i clear a bios password on an HP dc7100?  it doesn't have the jumper cable on the cmos/password terminal.  i can't load a live cd because the bootpath looks in the hard drive first, and I can't change it without a bios password.
<delirus_> any clean way to get the nvidia drivers that came with 10.04, into 10.10?
<Sysi> reinstall them?
<delirus_> erm
<Sysi> rikmor18: take bios battery off for a moment
<delirus_> if I reinstall them, then I'll still have the ones from 10.10
<Sysi> i guess there should be same drivers available
<delirus_> the ones provided with 10.10 are buggy to the point of being criminal
<Sysi> different version?
<rikmor18> sysi: for how long?  and would it matter if that cmos/password jumper isnt installed? in other words, do i need that jumper o nthere for the computer to run properly?
<delirus_> ooooh yeah
<delirus_> a version that I read cases permanent damage to graphics cards :p
<delirus_> I was shocked when I saw the version number
<Sysi> rikmor18: i know nothing about jumpers, not very long
<rikmor18> not very long?
<rikmor18> oh the battery. got it.
<rikmor18> I'll try that. thanks.
<sinisterstuf> I installed SLIM now my computer doesn't start anymore, what can I do?
<likemindead> It doesn't start at all?
<sinisterstuf> well it does
<sinisterstuf> but it seems to be frozen
<sinisterstuf> there is a black screen with a white 'underline' cursor  which usually flashes until the login screen loads
<sinisterstuf> it isn' flashing, it just does nothing
<sinisterstuf> I tried rebooting twice
<likemindead> You removed GDM and installed SLiM?
<sinisterstuf> and I've left it like that for 5 hours no still no change
<sinisterstuf> GDM is not removed, it told me I can have 2 lopgin managers installed but only once can work at once so I selected SLIM
<sinisterstuf> GDM is still there
<sinisterstuf> just isn't used
<sinisterstuf> *login managers
<likemindead> Can you Alt-Ctrl-F2 to get a CLI login?
<sinisterstuf> nope
<likemindead> You might read up on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery ...
<sinisterstuf> hehe thanks!
<sinisterstuf> I just pressed Ctrl+Alt+Backspace and that seems to have done something
<sinisterstuf> now I can Ctrl+Alt+F2
<sinisterstuf> very strange
<sinisterstuf> fixed it by reconfiguring to use gdm, shame that slim doesn't work
<mlsmith> My laptop screen doesn't turn off when I shut the lid but I do have it set up to do that. Any thoughts? It's set to turn the display off after 15 minutes but I haven't seen that happen either.
<mlsmith> Sorry if somebody answered me on Sunday when I asked this the first time..my Internet was acting wonky.
#xubuntu 2010-11-03
<dku> Would Xubuntu work for me if I want a lightweight version of Ubuntu to use as a dev machine?
<delinom> hello
<delinom> is anyone here?
 * ubuXubu wanders aimlessly through the dense binary jungle known as.....Xubuntu!
<johnbendi> hi All
<johnbendi> i successfully installed xubuntu 10.10 on ibookg3 but it keeps giving me authenication failure
<johnbendi> ..on th login screen
<johnbendi> any help please
<Pheserus> hello
<daafies> hi all
<daafies> quick question. for crontab, is the following valid? (for the hr field) 6-16,18-4
<daafies> skip 5 and 17
<daafies> the whole line:
<daafies> 59 6-16,18-4 * * * <command>
<ubuXubu> johnbeni insert the correc tpassword
<ubuXubu> correct*
<ubuXubu> or the correct user name or both
<ubuXubu> all set with the authentification failure johnbendi
<johnbendi> ubuXubu, i don't understand.. what do i do
<johnbendi> ubuXubu, please can you help
<Sysi> johnbendi: are you sure you got right password?
<ubuXubu> usually when that happens u are not using the correct username
<ubuXubu> its either an incorrect username...or an incorrect password
<ubuXubu> so when u installed it...it asked for a username and u put one in there!
<ubuXubu> so use the dadgummed username
<ubuXubu> and the nthe dalgarned password will work
<Sysi> ubuXubu: could you write entire words? no offence
<Sysi> (!u)
<ubuXubu> no offence taken
<ubuXubu> could you go get some soymilk
<Sysi> johnbendi: you should try connecting to open network
<ubuXubu> johnbendi, do you understand?
<Sysi> oh, login not wifi problem
<Sysi> sorry.. morning
<Sysi> only thing i can guess is wrong passwd
<Sysi> press ctrl alt F1 and try login there
<johnbendi> ubuXubu i don"t understand open network
<Sysi> i said that, i managed to though you had problem with wlan
<johnbendi> Sysi, i've installed several times carefully creating  ausername and pass
<Sysi> <Sysi> press ctrl alt F1 and try login there
<johnbendi> ok i"ll do, but i want to also add that i checked the etc/passwd on the /target/ path and the installation didn't add the user i created, but i"ll finish and feed you back
<Sysi> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Sysi> no irc for that anymore(?) hmm
<Sysi> you should try 10.04 LTS
<Sysi> you maybe need to file a bug, but i doubt there are many ppc-devs anymore
<helpmex> hi all
<helpmex> is possible to choose what i want install?
<helpmex> or remove after install xubuntu to free hd space?
<Sysi> of course you can remove software after installation
<helpmex> Sysi: thanks i think so, but i have a 2Gb usb (system requirment are 2Gb) but the installation ask me for 2,6Gb of free space
<helpmex> so i cannot install it
<Sysi> i think you won't get any *buntu to 2GB drive
<helpmex> so i cannot, in any way, choose software to install before it?
<Sysi> not, if you won't do cli install and install software after that
<helpmex> cli?
<Sysi> command line, possible with alternate disk
<Sysi> or "ubuntu server"
<Sysi> but even the most basic can take over that 2gb
<helpmex> in alternate disk what i can choose?
<moetunes> I think you just type   cli   at the boot menu to get the minimal install
<helpmex> bye all and thanks a lot
<JackJ> Hey, is there a way to create/format partitions without using the live CD as its already installed?
<Sysi> you can't modify mounted partitions but you can use gparted
<charlie-tca> JackJ: yes, install gparted
<JackJ> So just sudo apt-get Gparted or?
<charlie-tca> no caps
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get install gparted
<JackJ> Righto
<JackJ> Okay, I got a 400GB Vista partition I want to get rid of, What do I format it to?
<Sysi> ext4 is good for linux use
<JackJ> I'm going to be making an XP partition out of half of it
<Sysi> ntfs for that
<JackJ> Righto, Thanks
<Sysi> installing xp will mess your grub bootloader
<JackJ> Yeah
<Sysi> ubuntu wiki has good instructions for getting it back
<JackJ> It says that partition is locked
<Sysi> you have vista suspended or shutted down badly
<JackJ> It was working fine when I restarted to boot Xubuntu earlier
<Sysi> you maybe could remove it and create new
<JackJ> You mean delete it?
<Sysi> that
<JackJ> Okay, 400.52Gb Unallocated
<JackJ> Would I reboot now and start the XP installation?
<Sysi> it can create partitions
<JackJ> Option for ntfs is grayed out
<JackJ> Okay
<JackJ> Rebooting
<Ichat> probable a stupid quiestion but why is xubuntu user  gdm instead of  lxdm or slim ???
<charlie-tca> because gdm works
<ablomen> Ichat, check the archives of the xubuntu-devel mailing list, there has been a lot of discussions about this
<ablomen> *have
<Ichat> and probaly one more functional question - are there packages for thunar 1.1 yet ...
<StaRetji1> Folks, I'm having problem installing nvidia driver. I've followed this post http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-25635-display.html
<StaRetji1> Then go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and make sure "Nvidia current" is activated.
<StaRetji1> How to to this in xubuntu? Thx
<charlie-tca> StaRetji1: go to Applications -> system -> Hardware drivers
<charlie-tca> It might be called Additional drivers in Xubuntu 10.10
<StaRetji1> charlie-tca: thank you, will try it right away
<StaRetji1> Hm, there is nothing on right screen, somebody probably removed it
<StaRetji1> right click* sorry
<StaRetji1> can this be called from terminal?
<TheSheep> maybe your xfdesktop died? try pressing alt+f2 and running it
<StaRetji1> TheSheep: no, it is remove intentliously, no right click mouse options
<StaRetji1> it is kiosk pc
<StaRetji1> i can bring terminal
<StaRetji1> I though there is command to start this, like you can start xfce4-settings-manager and similar
<TheSheep> StaRetji1: it's jockey-gtk
<TheSheep> StaRetji1: but it's much easier for us to help you if you don't break your system instentionally before
<StaRetji1> TheSheep: thx :) It was not installed
<StaRetji1> TheSheep: sorry for that, somebody else was messing with it, friend asked me if I can fix it
<StaRetji1> yep, that was it, jockey-gtk
<StaRetji1> thx man
<TheSheep> glad I could be of assistance
<StaRetji1> your help is highly appreciated, respect!
<natenate> i installed a printer and it only prints in color?
<natenate> wassup with that
<charlie-tca> is a a color printer?
<mikubuntu> i have a 'new' reconditioned laptop running 1004 and it has some touchpad behaviors that are driving me nuts ... for instance, there seems to be some mouse gestures enabled that cause the page to jump up or down, also many times it will paste the last thing i copied into a textarea that i am writing something else.
<mikubuntu> as far as i know i have not enabled or installed any mouse gesturing apps
<charlie-tca> Might be hardware. Some of the older Dell portables had that issue
<charlie-tca> The only fix I ever heard of was turning off the touchpad
<moetunes> I used this to get my touchpad working usefully - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Synaptics - there's a part in there on how to disable it while typing
<mikubuntu> moetunes, i think thats in firefox prefs (also) isn't it?  but i'm using chrome right now, and it's doing the behaviors there also.
<mikubuntu> gonna go check prefs, and i'll have a look at your wiki page, thx
<xubuntu545> hola
<xubuntu545> puedo instalar xubuntu en un usb de 16gb no tengo disco duro en mi laptop
<moetunes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Aquina> Is there a way to get monodevelop > 1.0 for Hardy? I cannot find a PPA but need it to compile something and help a friend.
<Aquina> (I don't like C#)
<moetunes> Aquina:  http://packages.debian.org/testing/monodevelop - best I could find - you might run into dependency hell tho
<asciiker> hello
<asciiker> anyone tried xubuntu thry hyper-V ?
<hrga> does XUbuntu 10.10 have XFCE desktop or GNOME desktop? Which one?
<moetunes> the x is for xfce :)
<asciiker> xfce is the best for servers for someone like me coming from windows server
<asciiker> Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V !!!
<hrga> cool
<Sysi> best server is without GUI.. ssh from machine that has the gui
<asciiker> Sysi ... you are ultimately right, specially on low bandwidth connections
<asciiker> but for new linux users, gui is a must in the beggining
<asciiker> maybe you can help me, I have just installed xubuntu on a VM, set a dedicated IP. is SSH already configured on port 22 by default?
<moetunes> the ssh client is
<asciiker> I mean the server
<asciiker> and it doesn't seem to be
<moetunes> not installed by default
<asciiker> ok
<asciiker> I'm looking thru ubunto software center
<asciiker> should I just try with apt-get instead
<moetunes> apt-cache search ssh-server i think would work
<asciiker> thanks
<moetunes> !info ssh
<ubottu> ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.5p1-4ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<moetunes> it's openssh-server I think
<asciiker> yup
<asciiker> sounds about right
<asciiker> dumb question
<asciiker> what is defaut root password is there is now and how I change it, tired of having to put sudo before each command
<Sysi> sudo -s
<asciiker> thanks
<Sysi> or sudo -i
<Aquina> thx moetunes but the changes are to significant.
<asciiker> thanks for the help, everything is working well so far
<asciiker> do you know if webmin is worth the effort
<asciiker> a while ago I heard it was too much of a trouble
<Sysi> people say it's nice
<Sysi> if you'd really want GUI-configuring, YaST
<Sysi> should work on terminal too, ncurses
<asciiker> I'm only on ssh now, atempting to install webmin
<Sysi> (that's fun, people have problems with cli, i have problems with gui)
<asciiker> done
<asciiker> really easy and smooth
<asciiker> I like it good
<asciiker> ummm
<asciiker> I thought webmin would install apache mysql and php
<charlie-tca> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Sysi> ..i haven't heard that
<charlie-tca> !info webmin
<ubottu> Package webmin does not exist in maverick
<charlie-tca> I think it happened in lucid or before
<asciiker> weird
<asciiker> because it installed just fine and I have the web config page
<asciiker> but ok
<asciiker> thanks for the help
<asciiker> see you soon
<knome> i don't really know why webmin even should install AMP
<xubuntu010> russkie est'?
<likemindead> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<xubuntu010> ty
<Thermi> so leute ich geh ins bett
<Thermi> gn8
<mqduck> hi, people. could anybody tell me how to get libgtk-1.2 libraries in xubuntu?
<mark76> Have you tried downloading it from the Debian repos?
<mqduck> no, but ill try that out
#xubuntu 2010-11-04
<mqduck> hey, it worked! thanks
<KeLopez> I have a problem :s, wifi connects, but refuses to connect to internet
<KeLopez> but it's weird... DNS works
<KeLopez> this is only in WIFI
<KeLopez> works wired
<jcrommaxb> alguem para ajudar em portugues
<jcrommaxb> sou do Brasil Rio Grande do Sul
<help123> Hey. I'm trying to set up folder sharing in Xubuntu.
<help123> From what I read online, under System there should be a "share folders" option which isn't there.
<help123> help?
 * Balsaq skillfully uses vines and fallen logs to navigate his way to the tranquil thickets of...Xubuntu!
<asciiker> hello
<asciiker> !info webmin
<ubottu> Package webmin does not exist in maverick
<asciiker> ummm
<asciiker> !info virtualmin
<ubottu> Package virtualmin does not exist in maverick
<asciiker> !info lamp
<ubottu> Package lamp does not exist in maverick
<knome> !bot | asciiker
<ubottu> asciiker: Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<knome> asciiker, also, iirc, you were told webmin is no longer in ubuntu and can cause problems
<asciiker> I see
<asciiker> are there any alternatives for xubuntu 10.10
<asciiker> I just need a simple web server with some kind of web management
<TheSheep> there are hundreds of linux distributions
<charlie-tca> I think eBox is the replacement for webmin
<charlie-tca> Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI
<asciiker> thanks
<asciiker> !info ebox
<ubottu> ebox (source: ebox): common library used by eBox platform modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 529 kB, installed size 3528 kB
<Sysi> /msg ubottu info ebox
<moetunes> Sysi:  is your /msg broken?
<Sysi> seems so :S
<moetunes> heh :)
<asciiker> !info zentyal
<ubottu> Package zentyal does not exist in maverick
<DexterF> hoi
<DexterF> need ro mount a samba share - but how?
<DexterF> it shares a volume labelled "work" that shows as drive X in a windows client
<DexterF> I tried   mount -t cifs //172.23.15.200:/x$ /mnt/gru/ -o username=...,password=...,umask=0000
<DexterF> told me "ye, but only rw" but I cannot access the drive anyway
<DexterF> has data as I can see in win, but shows empty herer
<DexterF> here
<charlie-tca> I don't use samba, but can you add ro or rw to your options after the -o ?
<DexterF> charlie-tca: diidnt work
<frank> I can't run my webcam microdia
<francisco_> I can't find my usb webcam when i put the command lsusb
#xubuntu 2010-11-05
 * Anom01y is away: TRP idle
 * Anom01y is back (gone 00:00:06)
<Balsaq> sup...
<serpyxa> hi every1
<serpyxa> help needed
<TheSheep> !hi | serpyxa
<ubottu> serpyxa: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<serpyxa> omg
<serpyxa> just 1 in 48 people of a room?
<bazhang> serpyxa, ask a real question
<serpyxa> http://paste.org.ru/?1q6xnz
<serpyxa> it's a log of qutecom crash
<serpyxa> crash was detected after last update
<serpyxa> for now i see segmentation fault
<serpyxa> and other apps has troubles 2
<serpyxa> such as vino
<serpyxa> xubuntu xfce
<TheSheep> that paste is broken, can you use some working pastebin?
<serpyxa> sec
<serpyxa> http://paste.org.ru/?cmkzs3
<serpyxa> for now?
<serpyxa> it's normal&
<serpyxa> ?
<knome> serpyxa, please try using http://pastebin.com/
<serpyxa> http://pastebin.com/FSGQrYsd
<Sysi> serpyxa: normal updates or version update?
<serpyxa> ?
<serpyxa> qutecom?
<serpyxa> or xubuntu?
<Sysi> wat updates are you talking about
<serpyxa> all from off repo
<Sysi> have you tried reinstalling?
<serpyxa> 2 days ago
<serpyxa> of course
<Sysi> --purge maybe needed
<serpyxa> ??
<serpyxa> what is purge
<Sysi> aptitude --purge reinstall package
<serpyxa> how is looks in console
<serpyxa> k i'll try
<serpyxa> sec
<serpyxa> oh it's not exactly right thing
<Sysi> i'm not sure about syntax
<serpyxa> k i had done but the same
<serpyxa> how could i look the latest updates?
<Sysi> (and of course you need sudo and you should have package lists updated)
<serpyxa> "sudo aptitude --purge qutecom" done
<serpyxa> i think it's the lib
<serpyxa> but i can't understood wich
<serpyxa> it's like stupid
<serpyxa> and not strict hands(((
<xubuntu753> slow  boot
<xubuntu753> trying to install xubunto on a usb stick but it the install stops running at creating ext4 file system any suggestions
<FSX> Hi, I just installed Xubuntu and enabled Compositing. All works fine, but I can't disable the window and menu shadows. The window also gets transparent when I move it, but I also disabled that in the settings, but it doesn work. Anyone knows a solution.
<FSX> I also checked with Xfconf. All values from the relevant items said FALSE or 100.
<charlie-tca> Tried different themes to see if that might be generating those ?
<FSX> charlie-tca: k, I'll try that.
<FSX> charlie-tca: It's the theme. -_- I guess I'll have to modify it.
<FSX> Thanks for the suggestion.
<Sysi> just commenting some lines is themerc might be enough
<FSX> Yup, I already found it. :)
<Arpad2> hello
<leoquant> szervusz
<Arpad2> :)
<Arpad2> on start up a window appears asking for choosing in which session to login, can I login that this window doesnt appear?
<leoquant> ! Xubuntu autologin
<leoquant> : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221302
<leoquant> after gksudo gdmsetup ou could configure it
<leoquant> y
<Sysi> Arpad2: settings → sessiosn&startup, there's some option
<ethana2> so if I do a disk check with a xubuntu 10.10 CD and when I get back to it it says 'press any key' without any indication of whether the check passed or failed...
<ethana2> what do I do?
<ethana2> attempting to install from that CD was an epic mountain of fail, it couldn't install the bootloader, and then package removal started throwing errors
<xubuntu304> есть русскоязычные?
<xubuntu304> ok. can you tell me, in what a difference between gnome and xcfe
<Sysi> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<xubuntu304> sorry for my bad english
<xubuntu304> thanks
#xubuntu 2010-11-06
<ubuXubu> good morning members of the xubuntu tribe!
<preston> does xfce in xubuntu still set on top some parts of gnome?
<preston> ive got an older computer and am loking for something lightweight to put on it
<preston> havent actually messed with xubuntu since 9.10 and didnt know if anything had changed in the meantime
<ubuXubu> lxde may be a good one
<preston> ok
<preston> ive been a fan of xfce though
<preston> i like the way its laid out
<ubuXubu> i was using xubuntu 9.04 on a machine with 512 ram
<Sir_Ragnarok> hi, I'm new to Linux.
<Sir_Ragnarok> how do I unmount an external hd using the commandline?
<Sir_Ragnarok> thx
<psycho_oreos> umount
<Sir_Ragnarok> just that?
<Sir_Ragnarok> $ unmount
<psycho_oreos> umount /mnt/foo
<Sir_Ragnarok> ok thanks, i'll try that next time
<psycho_oreos> err you'll need root privileges so you'll need to append sudo
<psycho_oreos> sudo umount /mnt/foo
<psycho_oreos> check via `mount' command to see where the device is mounted to
<Sir_Ragnarok> I'm going to write that down somewhere, my little bro is currently using computer with xubuntu.
<Sir_Ragnarok> again, thanks for helping
<psycho_oreos> np
<vieuz> hi
<charlie-tca> !hi | vieuz
<ubottu> vieuz: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xGrind> hi
<vieuz> i have a problem with autologon. Is there someone that can help me ?
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<vieuz> thanks
<vieuz> In the window "New User", i can't check or uncheck the box "Don't ask a password at login" (sorry for the translation, my XUBUNTU karmic is in french) ! The line is in grey
<charlie-tca> Did you authenticate/unlock the box?
<tdr2009> Ok, i came before a long time ago about a problem with xubuntu, and i figured out the theme that has a problem
<vieuz> ? sorry, charly-tca, i don't understand your question
<charlie-tca> Maybe it is me not understanding. Are you adding a new user?
<vieuz> i have only one box (in grey, i can't check it or uncheck it
<tdr2009> a theme that logs you out, and you cant log in until you delete xubuntu folders in ~/.config
<vieuz> yes i am
<vieuz> i wrote name, and i entered a manual password
<charlie-tca> There is a lock button at the bottom, you have to click it and put in the password to be able to add the user and check the boxes
<charlie-tca> tdr2009: did you file a bug?
<tdr2009> no, i think its already reported, not sure
<charlie-tca> It won't really get fixed if there no bug. If there is one, perhaps you could add comments to it?
<tdr2009> ill look to see if there is one
<charlie-tca> vieuz: starting up a karmic system. let me look
<vieuz> i click the lock button, then i entered the password, then i clicked on New User. In the window that appears, I can enter the name of the user, his password, but i can't check or uncheck the box at the bottom ("don't ask a password at login"). Ok i'm waiting for you
<tdr2009> I tried adding a user, it asked for password, i entered it, and mine wasnt greyed out
<charlie-tca> vieuz: you are right. Give me a minute
<tdr2009> of course, i dont know much about this anyway
<charlie-tca> tdr2009: in 9.10?
<tdr2009> i have 10.10
<tdr2009> i did have ubuntu, but I installed xubuntu-desktop, and removed everything that came with ubuntu
<tdr2009> but my version is 10.10
<charlie-tca> vieuz: looks like a bug to me. I can not check that for any user in xubuntu 9.10
<vieuz> ah, it is a good news, if i can say it !
<tdr2009> i guess that bug is fixed in 10.10, since i dont have that problem?
<charlie-tca> I believe it came about as a result of changes to GDM for gnome desktop. I think you will need to upgrade to 10.04 to resolve it
<vieuz> the pb is that i don't have broadband access on internet, just using a 56k modem !!!! it will take a long time to download new version !
<charlie-tca> It won't get fixed in 9.10. I am sorry
<tdr2009> oh, you could get free cd
<charlie-tca> !shipit
<ubottu> Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Maverick (10.10) CDs
<charlie-tca> I can't remember the place you can get the xubuntu cd from?
<vieuz> on-disk.com
<vieuz> I will ask them a CD
<vieuz> I have an other pb. Can I ask for your hep ?
<charlie-tca> yes
<vieuz> when I log with a user, my wifi card starts automatically but I have to enter a password to authorize acces to key ring.
<charlie-tca> yes
<vieuz> in order my PC to access WiFi.
<charlie-tca> yes, that is right. Gnome-keyring does not pick up automatically for Xubuntu 9.10
<vieuz> is there a way to avoid entering a password (which is not the WPA passphrase).
<vieuz> and if i log with a generic user (group : User) it doesn't ask me a password keyring
<charlie-tca> Does the wifi card start automatically with the generic user?
<vieuz> yes. and it connects automatically to my hotspot
<vieuz> i don't understand why my other user (vincent, group VIncent) doesn't act the same
<vieuz> probably because it is not in the same group...
<charlie-tca> I don't know the answer to this. Perhaps add vincent to group users ?
<vieuz> do you think i will loose my documents i have on my account ?
<charlie-tca> No. You can add users to groups without affecting those. You don't move vincent from group Vincent, you just add vincent to the other group
<vieuz> OK, i'm trying it right now. I disconnect the chat and i come back. Thanks.
<charlie-tca> You´re welcome. Good luck...
<vieuz> i'm back
<vieuz> it's not working, it doesnt't take my changes. I think i'll stop and i'll wait to upgrade to 10.10
<vieuz> anyway, thanks for your help
<tdr2009> Ok, I had one more question, but my internet messed up
<tdr2009> but, when you have the compositer enabled, are the windows supposed to move slowly?
<tdr2009> when they're bigger sized windows?
<charlie-tca> That would depend on hardware in use
<tdr2009> oh
<tdr2009> ok
<tdr2009> its just the pointer moves faster than the windows, but thanks for helping
<charlie-tca> It would depend on the video card, video memory, ram, and cpu
<tdr2009> mines not that powerful, i guess
<tdr2009> i know the graphics card and the processor and the ram though
<mario_> hi how i had configur wlan0 to connect to internet and now i need to configure eth0 to share this connection to my lan. How can i do this?
<tdr2009> Ubottu: Hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<tdr2009> Ubottu: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tdr2009> How do you install wineprefixcreate?
<tdr2009> ???
<tdr2009> ???|?
<tdr2009> ?|?|?|?|?|?|?|?|?|
<tdr2009> ??|?|?|?|?|?|?|??||?|??
<Sysi> please don't spam
<Sysi> http://wiki.jswindle.com/index.php/Wineprefixcreate
<Sysi> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man1/wineprefixcreate.1.html
<tdr2009> sorry, didnt know if anyone was even here, since noone talked at all
<tdr2009> hi
<tdr2009> HI
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<tdr2009> ...........
<Sysi> popping question is easier
<mark76> Does anyone know where perfectska hangs out?
<crawler> hey guys, i just upgraded from xubuntu 9.04 to 10.04 using the update manager, and now i have no mouse cursor.  the session starts up, and the screen blinks and the cursor just disappears.  any idea what's going on?
<Sysi> could you try changing cursor theme?
<crawler> i suspect it has to do with this: when upgrading, i was asked a couple questions and chose "use package maintainers version" both times
<crawler> hi Sysi i'll try that now
<crawler> Sysi, i tried changing the cursor theme, but no go..  i'm using the keyboard to navigate the windows but the invisible mouse will still highlight and click things - i just have to guess a lot
<crawler> it seems like a driver issue or something...but i don't know much about these things
<Sysi> (you shouldn't be able to skip versions when upgrading)
<crawler> hmm..not sure what you mean by that.  at the top of the update manager window, there was a button to upgrade to 10.10 lucid (or something similar), and i was reluctant to do it for weeks and weeks.
<crawler> now i know why
<crawler> i usually do clean installs, but this time i wanted to try upgrading through the update manager
<Sysi> upgrading can cause problems but new version may have bugs..
<crawler> also, the gnome session works fine, i have a cursor there. just not the xubuntu & default xfce sessions
<Sysi> you could try removing settings ~/.config/xfce4/
<crawler> ok, i'll try that now
<crawler> Sysi, that produces a mouse cursor, and everything looks different...but everything seems sluggish and there are no panels at the top and bottom
<Sysi> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Sysi> you propably need to set up theme etc.
<crawler> Sysi, thanks a million
<crawler> that did the trick
<crawler> Sysi, i think i found the problem of the invisible mouse; when i changed the display refresh rate to 75Hz, it seems the display driver crashed.  no i put it back to 60Hz and rebooted.  everything was fine but now the screen is flashing horrible white vertical stripes.
<crawler> it's odd because with 9.04 i had the refresh rate @ 75Hz with no problems.  maybe it was that intel driver update i got yesterday??
<crawler> (using integrated intel video chip)
<crawler> the system has become unresponsive and had to be shut down by holding in the tower's on/off switch
<crawler> bah, this is frustrating!  i have never had a *buntu upgrade via the update manager go well.  not in 5+ years
<travis2009> ok, i have a problem. Flash all of a sudden stopped working in firefox. I go to youtube and click on video, then its just white where video is supposed to be
<travis2009> when i right click where video supposed to be, no menu or nothing pops up
<travis2009> ive tried everything, every flash site will not work
<travis2009> ive tried it in google chrome, and the flash is really buggy somehow, and it never used to be buggy in chrome until now
<travis2009> any suggestions?
<crawler> hi travis, i get this problem from time to time..try going to the adobe site and installing the latest .deb
<travis2009> ok, ill try that, and tell you if it works
<crawler> k
<travis2009> wait, .deb or APT?
<travis2009> i have 10.10
<travis2009> xubuntu 10.10
<crawler> there should be a .deb on the abobe site
<travis2009> ok, there was a choice of APT or .deb
<travis2009> it says: "Error: A later version is already installed"
<travis2009> when i run .deb file
<crawler> hmm...i don't know then.  maybe try reinstalling flash with synaptic
<travis2009> k
<crawler> or reinstalling ff
<travis2009> i cant find flash in synaptic
<crawler> flashplugin?
<travis2009> nvm foundi t
<travis2009> i only searched flash
<crawler> try flashplugin-nonfree
<travis2009> ok, done, ill tr FF now
<Guest7628> Hi, I'm using xubuntu 8.10
<travis2009> didnt work, here is how it looks like :http://oi55.tinypic.com/2mi4q9.jpg
<travis2009> http://oi55.tinypic.com/2mi4q9.jpg
<Guest7628> Hi every body can helpme
<travis2009> Guest7628: whats your problem?
<Guest7628> I have a PIII with 768Mb of ram..and I have xubuntu 8.10
<crawler> travis2009: i don't know dude...maybe try disabling adblock-plus?  not sure what's going on there, sry
<Guest7628> can I update to xubuntu 9.10...or maybe my pc wont be able to run good
<travis2009> you should be able to
<travis2009> crawler: I already tried disabling it, didnt do any good
<crawler> Guest7628: word of warning: if your system is running good, don't touch it.  i'm having major pains upgrading xubuntu (which is why i'm here now ;)
<Guest7628> I will not have problem with xubuntu 9.10  on my PIII..is not so old machine
<crawler> travis2009: try reinstalling ff
<travis2009> flash in google chrome, it shows a vidoe fully loaded as soon as it starts, for instance a 10:00 minute video shows that its done as soon as I open it
#xubuntu 2010-11-07
<travis2009> but skipping through makes it load, but still shows video as done loading but obviously it isnt
<travis2009> and ill try reinstalling FF
<Guest7628> thank crawler...!!!
<crawler> :)
<travis2009> why is there so many people here, but none of them talk?
<crawler> seriously, i was wondering that meself
<Guest7628> :-)
<crawler> travis2009: see if you have adobe-flashplugin installed
<travis2009> hold on, im reinstalling fff
<travis2009> ff
<crawler> k
<crawler> noobs helping noobs :-)
<travis2009> i realized i uninstalled it with firefox running
<travis2009> lo
<travis2009> l
<crawler> xD
<travis2009> and yes im a noob :|
<crawler> hey i'll be the first to admit it ;-) been using *buntu since 5.04 and i still don't know what the hell i'm doing lol
<travis2009> ive been using it off and on since 9.04
<travis2009> i have windows 7 for games
<travis2009> only
<crawler> heh good, i keep windows for my scanner and games
<travis2009> if it wasnt for games, i wouldnt have windows
<crawler> pretty much yea
<travis2009> i also have a printer not compatible with ubuntu
<crawler> yea my scanner wont work with linux
<travis2009> lexmark is to lazy to make a driver for linux.....
<crawler> yea canon too
<Guest7628> is a mistake..I have a canon pixma 1300 working on suse...!!!
<Guest7628> also my scanjet 2400 hp running under suse..!!!
<crawler> that's good..just got my LiDE 200 scanner working with the latest sane build, but it scans 200% slower than it does in windows
<crawler> so, some canon scanners work, but not like they should
<Guest7628> is true...is a little slower...!!
<travis2009> ok, i reinstalled firefox, installed adobe-flashplugin, and nothing
<Guest7628> but is not a huge problem...
<crawler> heh yea
<crawler> travis i have no clue..you say it worked before?  what changed, maybe an update or something?
<travis2009> this is getting annoying
<crawler> i understand your frustrations completely
<travis2009> no, i just watched a youtube video, then found another, and then just whiteness
<travis2009> not a single flash thing loads
<crawler> hmm...try cleaning out the private data?
<crawler> or i mean recent history
<travis2009> k
<travis2009> clearing recent history in firefox does nothing......
<crawler> grrr...
<travis2009> thats what i was thinking lol
<crawler> any other streaming sites you can try?
<crawler> maybe youtube is acting up
<travis2009> ok, found a code
<travis2009> sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree -y && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree -y
<travis2009> dont know if i should try it though lol
<crawler> looks harmless enough lol
<crawler> go for it
<travis2009> oh, they said the --purge means complete removal
<travis2009> so ill try it lol
 * crawler crosses fingers
<travis2009> 50% done downloading.......
<travis2009> and it..............
<travis2009> :( doesnt work...
<crawler> BAH
<travis2009> ok, i found out something else to try.
<crawler> see if you can watch a video from http://vimeo.com/
<travis2009> vimeo doesnt work either
<travis2009> niether does metacafe
<travis2009> i dont know what else to do
<travis2009> ....
<travis2009> blow up my laptop??
<travis2009> lol
<crawler> lol try in a terminal firefox -safe-mode
<crawler> then click continue in safe mode
<crawler> don't check any boxes
<travis2009> dont work either!
<travis2009> lol
<crawler> also, look in synaptic for swfdec-mozilla
<crawler> and libswfdec
<travis2009> wow, you know more than i do lol
<travis2009> swfdec-mozilla not installed
<crawler> try it
<travis2009> none of them are installe
<travis2009> d
<travis2009> both?
<crawler> yea, i have them both and flash works fine
<crawler> not using 10.10 however
<crawler> 10.04 xubuntu & 9.04 ubuntu
<travis2009> downloading 33 files
<crawler> i would downgrade to 10.04 for long time support
<travis2009> 10.04 had hardware issues for some reason
<crawler> you'll be good till like 2013
<travis2009> 10.10 doesnt
<crawler> ahh i see
<travis2009> i have another laptop, where 9.04, my network card wouldnt work correctly
<travis2009> it would connect to my wireless network, then the signal would get worse and worse, then it wouldnt connect anymore until i restarted
<travis2009> then that was  fixed in 9.10
<crawler> hahah that's really weird
<travis2009> the one im on is an old one
<travis2009> and flash....
<travis2009> you should know the answer...
<travis2009> lol
<crawler> yea
<crawler> try alt+f2 killall firefox firefox-bin
<crawler> then try
<travis2009> nope
<travis2009> i havent tried restarting yet, though...
<crawler> well, last resort
<crawler> do it!
<travis2009> ill try that, then ill get back on here to tell you if it worked or not
<crawler> :)
<crawler> k
<travis2009> :)
<travis2009> well im back
<travis2009> and guess what?
<crawler> ...
<travis2009> it didnt work :(
<crawler> that's a bummer...50 people in here and no help
<crawler> maybe try the #ubuntu channel
<crawler> or blow up your laptop
<crawler> :)
<travis2009> ill drop a bomb on it
<travis2009> i think thats a better idea...
<crawler> take it to the edge of a cliff and throw it like a frisbee
<crawler> then drop a bomb on it
<travis2009> thats much better
<crawler> yea..oh another thing i thought of..try a new ff profile
<crawler> i think you can make one with firefox -profile-manager
<travis2009> that is the problem in #ubuntu no one pays attention to you
<crawler> true
<crawler> * firefox -ProfileManager
<travis2009> it opened a new firefox window, but no profile manager
<crawler> travis2009: make sure it's not open first
<travis2009> that was problem )
<travis2009> :)
<crawler> k heh
<crawler> just click next > enter a name, and finish
<travis2009> good job!
<travis2009> lol
<crawler> lol
<travis2009> thanks
<travis2009> for all your help lol
<travis2009> it woeks like new
<travis2009> workd
<travis2009> WORKS
<travis2009> lol
<crawler> hey no prob...maybe your profile is somehow corrupt
<crawler> lol
<travis2009> probably
<crawler> so you want to migrate to the new one?  or do you have lots of extensions/passwords/bookmarks
<crawler> either way, it's pretty easy
<crawler> i can walk you through it
<travis2009> i had nothing but adblock on other one
<travis2009> thats easy to reinstall
<crawler> ok, good stuff
<crawler> i feel sorry for whoever reads through this logfile later ;-)
<travis2009> i remember, this problem happened right after i went to a video about Ke$ha Sleazy song, and there was a link below it: http://www.sharebeast.com/i7npdgpvslr1
<travis2009> lol
<travis2009> just dont go to that site lol
<crawler> huh that's weird
<travis2009> anyway its fixed
<crawler> yea it had a script running my cpu @ 100% there
<crawler> so yea, maybe you want to get the noscript addon too
<travis2009> you went there?
<crawler> for a brief second
<travis2009> oh ok
<crawler> but i used a clean profile
<travis2009> ok
<crawler> now i'm going to delete it lol
<travis2009> the safe way lol
<crawler> yea
<travis2009> BTW, do you like or ever heard of Ke$ha?
<crawler> no, i'm going to check that out though
<crawler> hey i'm gonna pm you, soon as i figure out how
<crawler> xD
<travis2009> figure out what?
<crawler> how to private message
<travis2009> rare you using XChat?
<travis2009> like me?
<crawler> yea
<travis2009> not rare, "ARE: lol
<crawler> heh it should be in a new tab
<crawler> maybe at the top
<crawler> ?
<travis2009> nvm, you figured it out already lol
<Rakko> I just upgraded to 10.10, but apparently I have a reference to a disk that no longer exists in my fstab. I'm on a screen that says to press S to skip mounting or press M for manual recovery, but neither one does anything. What's wrong here?
<Rakko> I've been waiting for it to continue for several minutes now
<psycho_oreos> upgrading is generally not a good idea.. what I'd probably do is use livecd/liveusb to edit the /etc/fstab myself
<ubuXubu> good morning, does xubuntu offer xubi
<bazhang> ubuXubu, not that I know of
<bazhang> easy enough to remedy though once wubi is done, I'd imagine
<ubuXubu> seems to be ubuntu only
<ubuXubu> i dont like that sudo stuff to change it
<ubuXubu> i just like to put it in there up front
<bazhang> yep
<ubuXubu> one shot
<bazhang> likely could purexfce it though
<ubuXubu> each should have its own, wubi,kubi,lubu,xubi
<ubuXubu> lubi i meant
<siavashserver> hi
<ubuXubu> welcome siavashserver
<siavashserver> thanks
<siavashserver> any ideas how to get the properties of multiple files/folders in the thunar? it seems confusing to me that 'properties' is disabled in right click menu
<siavashserver> is it the way thunar is?
<ubuXubu> shoot im not in xubuntu right now
<ubuXubu> but its trimmed back for sure
<ubuXubu> i seem to recall being able to look in properties though
<siavashserver> ubuXubu, for multiple files selected?
<siavashserver> or just for one folder/file?
<ubuXubu> i guess i only look at one at a time
<ubuXubu> not sure wut u mean
<ubuXubu> i rescued an infected macine w/ xubu and i was looking at properties for hours
<ubuXubu> file after file
<psycho_oreos> infected xubuntu machine?
<ubuXubu> no
<siavashserver> what im doing is : holding the left mouse button, draging to select a few files. when i'm right clicking, 'properties' is disbaled :(
<ubuXubu> i put an infected windows drive under a good xubu drive in my computer
<psycho_oreos> ahh
<ubuXubu> then i dragged the files from windows t oxubu and saved em
<ubuXubu> hehe
<psycho_oreos> siavashserver, best way is to probably put them into a directory and do right click on the directory with all the files
<ubuXubu> im lost on this properties problem
<siavashserver> wtf? :D
<siavashserver> that sounds crazy
<psycho_oreos> its the same issue with my ancient copy of xubuntu (9.04) so its probably related to the use of thunar
<siavashserver> psycho_oreos, looks like its sth with thunar (just asked a few questions at #xfce)
<psycho_oreos> siavashserver, exactly as I pointed :) read above
<siavashserver> yup
<psycho_oreos> another way would be to use another file manager I suppose.. in my case I use pcmanfm (part of lxde or lubuntu) whenever thunar plays up
<siavashserver> then it should download the gnome dependencies to get them working, so why not gnome from beginning? :D
<siavashserver> ubuXubu, psycho_oreos, thanks for help
<psycho_oreos> siavashserver, heh it might be issues with some backends that I suppose xfce still somewhat slightly depends on gnome
<siavashserver> thats for panel widgets
<siavashserver> (those dependencies)
<psycho_oreos> well I dunno then.. you may also want to look at it as probably the fact lies that the xfce developers probably forked their work off gnome
<ubuXubu> all roads lead to.....gn home
<xubuntu393> jasdkfl
<xubuntu393> hallo
<bittin> hi
<chee> :)
<bugs_bugger> hi
<bugs_bugger> having trouble with an xubuntu alternate cd on an 662mhz, 448mb RAM engine. it freezes just before the first dialogue (language detection). last msg: Trying to enable the frame buffer...
<bugs_bugger> hi, anybody there?
<ubuXubu> yes
<Arpad2> hello
<vinnl> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Arpad2> my comp doesnt recognize the webcam
<vinnl> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<vinnl> <3 ubottu :)
<Arpad2> i think this symptom  appeared aftzer i installed kde k3b
<Arpad2> it replaced some files with kde file after i got softer update
<Sysi> did it work before?
<Arpad2> yes
<Arpad2> both with cheese and Mercury
<Sysi> stupid suggestion: reboot
<Arpad2> all right
<ubuXubu> is xubuntu recognized by canonical
#xubuntu 2011-10-31
<zacarias> The "print to file" option in the "print" menu (from Firefox) is not working. When I try to save it, it says preparing, the box disappears and nothing is saved :-(
<S_SubZero> does xubuntu install by default with write access to ntfs?
<Sysi> S_SubZero: yes
<S_SubZero> hmm hmmm i see.  Thought I did it somehow.
<ochosi> Sysi: btw, you might be happy to hear that i implemented the "flat terminal" look in greybird (in git)
<Bjorn_> hi, is there someone who can help me with a serious prob?
<well_laid_lawn> Bjorn_: it depends on what the problem is
<Bjorn_> okay, i'll try to explaine
<Bjorn_> sorry about my english sometimes, but i'm dutch
<Bjorn_> i've a bit older computer, and i would like to install ubuntu
<Bjorn_> i'll give some spec about it
<Bjorn_> it's a amd 2.0Ghz 1Gb memory hdd 180Gb
<Bjorn_> so normally it could no problem installing ubuntu
<Bjorn_> but it's real slow
<Bjorn_> but i mean really slow
<Bjorn_> so tried the lightweight version Xubuntu
<Bjorn_> it's a bit faster but still too slow when i hear people talking that you can run xubuntu on a 1Ghz an 512mb without a problem
<Bjorn_> the say it works fast
<Bjorn_> so i monitored some information
<Bjorn_> the memory wasn't a problem
<Bjorn_> stays low in use
<Bjorn_> but when i perform some action like opening a browser fi
<Bjorn_> my cpu goes within second to 50%
<Bjorn_> ??
<Bjorn_> so is (x)ubuntu not compatible with this computer or is it just something wrong with some hardware?
<TheSheep> Bjorn_: what graphics card do you have?
<TheSheep> Bjorn_: you can see that with 'lspci | grep VGA' in terminal
<Bjorn_> oh sorry forget to mention and correction of info above it's just 1.8Ghz and the graphics card is an ATI 128mb
<well_laid_lawn> Bjorn_: did you install the proprietry driver for the graphics card?
<Bjorn_> i think so cause he can't find any additional drivers
<well_laid_lawn> the open source driver might be a better option
<Bjorn_> how can i do that?
<well_laid_lawn> I've never bothered with the proprietry drivers since I always use intel
<Bjorn_> oh maybe this is also important, they onboard graphics cards broke, so now there's a PCI graphics cards
<well_laid_lawn> if you have disabled the onboard in the bios then it shouldn't be affecting anything
<well_laid_lawn> afaik pci is slower than agp
<Bjorn_> what size of graphics card is recommended?
<well_laid_lawn> 128mb should be fine with the right driver
<Bjorn_> i checked and the card is disabled
<Bjorn_> and the videocard is on an AGP slot so it's not PCI just checked
<TheSheep> Bjorn_: can you check /var/log/Xorg.log and see which graphics driver it uses?
<Bjorn_> just have the Xorg.0.log
<Bjorn_> and the Xorg.0.log.old
<Bjorn_> where in the Xorg.0.log can i find the driver i use
<TheSheep> Bjorn_: it gives you a detailed log where it tries to detect different drivers
<TheSheep> Bjorn_: you just need to read it, I'm afraid, I don't remember how the exact line looks like and I don't have xubuntu here to check
<TheSheep> alternatively, maybe the 'xrandr' command will tell you what driver is being used
<andyc> Is there any way I can change the sound indicator applet in xubuntu 11.10 to take me to PulseAudio Volume Control, instead of the XFCE mixer when I select sound settings
<andyc> PulseAudio volume control is far more useful on a pulseaudio setup particularly with multiple cards/a USB headset
<Bjorn_> TheSheep: i only see a list with al compatible resolutions and it's frequency that VGA is connected and DVI en Svideo is disconnected
<Bjorn_> you guys could be right cause when xubuntu boots it shows first all colorized pixels and then turns in good resolution
<TheSheep> Bjorn_: if it fell back to the 'vesa' driver, it's going to be slow
<Bjorn_> i do see some information about vesa driver
<TheSheep> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Bjorn_> there's a line : Falling back to old probe method for vesa
<Bjorn_> so maybe tis will be the prob
<Bjorn_> thnx ubottu i'm reading it
<TheSheep> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<TheSheep> :)
<Bjorn_> haha i suck :D
<TheSheep> there is nothing wrong in being polite to a bot :)
<Bjorn_> idd ^^
<Bjorn_> on the info from our dear bot they say: Change Driver "ati" to "radeon" -> OK
<Bjorn_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti
<Bjorn_> i have the ati radeon 9200 pro rv280
<TheSheep> here is the description on how to edit your xorg.conf to force a certain driver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto#Xorg.conf.d
<johnnyzero> holstein, thank you so much! :)
<johnnyzero> Downgrading to Ubuntu 10.10 did the trick. It was kernel 3 which was the reason why I was having loads of issues. Maybe my hardware just doesn't get along with it.
<babble> sigh. lag?
<antnash> Hey guys. I'm trying to install from the alternate but it's hanging after the network detection and I've just got a blue screen with a little square in the bottom left corner
<Sysi> how long it's been like that?
<antnash> about 10 mins. No movement from the bar.
<antnash> Sysi, would that happen if it can't find a driver to a piece of hardware?
<Sysi> not at that point.. I'd guess bad image/burn/cd
<antnash> argh
<antnash> Hope this next one works, my last disc
<Sysi> what kind of machine you're installing to?
<antnash> home built file server
<antnash> my board won't boot from usb either. MASSIVE pain in the arse
<antnash> Nope. Bad image I think
<holstein> antnash: this is kind of fun http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<holstein> assuming the USB is fast enough to use to boot, you can burn one PLOP iso image to CD, and use that to boot the machine and boot USB sticks
<antnash> Well I'm out of discs now
<antnash> gonna have to get some on the way back home
<chupito57> hi
<chupito57> i have a fresh install of xubuntu and  i will not to autolock my cdrom
<chupito57> i have put dev.cdrom.lock=0 in sysctl.conf but it dont work
<chupito57> can you help me?
<zacarias> quick help: how do you view the repostories list delete a repository with the command line?
<holstein> zacarias: /etc/apt/source.list?
<holstein> you can comment them out.. i wouldnt delete them
<holstein> chupito57: you mean automount?
<chupito57> no automount
<chupito57> i want to eject my cdrom by buton
<holstein> im not sure.. im letting CD's go the way floppies went... but i see some bug reports relating to dev.cdrom.lock
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devicekit-disks/+bug/397734 for example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397734 in Baltix "can't eject cdrom with hardware button" [High,In progress]
<chupito57> ok thank you
<chupito57> in my case i can eject after command 'eject -i off'
<holstein> sounds like a 'work-around' to me
<marion> happy halloween
<marion> does anyone know how to permanently mount a partition
<holstein> marion: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<marion> thank you holstein
<GridCube> also
<GridCube> !fstab | marion
<ubottu> marion: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<marion> i pretty much want this to be done every time i boot " mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/sdb1 /media/c"
<marion> is there a way to do that?
<Sysi> !automount
<ubottu> Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<Sysi> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Sysi> (I've only used fstab)
<chupito> hi
<GridCube> hello
<marion> Sysi I installed it but i dont understand how to run it
<chupito> in xubuntu 11.10 i want to automount my removable media. I hve checked in system setting but nothing do
<Sysi> read the help page
<Sysi> usb drives should automount by default, normal xubuntu installation?
<marion> speaking of 11.10 is there a way to install it from the internet
<holstein> chupito: you can add it to fstab... its not trivial... i suggest knowing how to edit fstab from a live CD in case the machine doenst boot
<chupito> ok it is a good idea. It is for my cdrom
<Sysi> holstein: mount -a FTW
<holstein> i wouldnt add removables to fstab personally
<Sysi> differen't a
<Sysi> guys asking you noticed?
<chupito> holstein: it don't work
<chupito> until my cdrom is mounted i can't eject
<chupito> do you have the same ?
<nilognap> hey guys, what year did steve jobs invent ubuntu
<nilognap> why is it free
<chupito> good by
<xrdodrx> nilognap, Steve Jobs invented Ubuntu in the same year he invented the tablet computer, cell phone, television and PC :P
<nilognap> hahaha
<nilognap> he was the thomas edison of our times!
<xrdodrx> a true revolutionary
<Myrtti> nilognap: you're a boring troll, go play elsewhere
<nilognap> Myrtti: hmm?
<nilognap> Myrtti: are you bored?
<nilognap> Myrtti: try trolling ubuntu fags
<nilognap> its fun
<drc> now he's in -offtopic
<likemindead> How do I get Jupiter to show up in my tray? It says it is whitelisted.
<likemindead> Meh. Just going to remove it.
<xrdodrx> likemindead, try adding the notification area to the panel
<xrdodrx> or not
<ball> Does Xubuntu ship with some sort of podcast catcher thinggy?
<pangolin> I just installed miro
<pangolin> not sure if that is what you want
<Myrtti> evince has a podcast thing, IMO
<Pici> I thought evince was the pdf reader.
<Myrtti> evince...
<Myrtti> EXAILE
<Myrtti> there we go
<Myrtti> I've been doing too much work with pdflatex
<ball> Ah, thanks.
<ball> I don't see a tab for 'Podcasts'.  Perhaps they're tucked away under 'Radio'.
<Myrtti> ah, requires a plugin
<drc> ball you want audio or video podcasts or both?
<PTBD> hallo. can somebody tell me which login manager is used in xubuntu?
<drc> by default LDM
<PTBD> drc, thank you
<lrussell> hello
<lrussell> would xubuntu 10.10 run on a pc with the following "6GB HD, 233MHZ Processor, and 384MB of ram". I don't care how fast/slow. I just wanna know if it would run.
<andyc> lrussell, The Xubuntu website seems to think so
<andyc> Try the alternate install CD
<andyc> If I were you I would try it and see what happens - Possibly try a lighter window manager like fluxbox or openbox if it's too slow
<madnick> that CPU :(
<lrussell> ikr
<lrussell> '96 pc man
<andyc> What is it? a PII?
<andyc> Yikes must be a PI from 96
<lrussell> yep, a PI
<lrussell> its supposed to be a crappy home server
<lrussell> otherwise its to the dumb
<lrussell> *dump
<andyc> Ah right
<andyc> In that case don't worry about a window manager
 * lrussell wonders how well it will work
<lrussell> a server with php and asp.net
<lrussell> I'm gonna put another hd in it i think
<lrussell> lol
<lrussell> is there another os lighter than xubuntu that functions similar?
<lrussell> maybe damn small linux
<lrussell> but does it run ubuntu/xubuntu software?
<drc> lrussell: Several...I'd check out Distrowatch, they have listings of most distros.
<lrussell> kk, thanks
<lrussell> wait, it has a PII, not 1, lol
<andyc> lrussell, if you only want a few servers running on it I'd look at debian - you'll be familar with it because it uses apt for package management, but it doesn't install a lot of the stuff that comes with xubuntu
<w30> lrussell, lubuntu is geared toward lightness all the way not just window manager but also application choices like chrome, abiword, paint instead of firefox gimp and libreoffice. I works great on my 8.6 gig netbook (although it does have an atom cpu. not a PII)
<lrussell> lol
<andyc> debian server that is not the desktop version
<andyc> You need to be pretty comfortable on a command line though
<lrussell> im going lubuntu
<lrussell> on my other server, its running php and abyss web server
<lrussell> abyss is pretty good
<drc> lrussell: http://distrowatch.com/search.php?category=Old+Computers
<w30> lrussell, I think you can get pretty much the functionality of ubuntu but you have to add it from the repos
<w30> lrussell, carefully...
<lrussell> carefully what?
<lrussell> idc about file managers or crap. it just needs to have networking and take server software
<w30> lrussell, what you add otherwise you might as well stick with xubuntu or a non GUI server
<lrussell> i want gui, lol
<drc> lrussell: server?  with 6gig HDD (half of which will be taken bu the OS)?  Good luck.
<lrussell> i have external memory
<lrussell> for the server  data
<andyc> lrussell you don't need a window manager if all you're doing is serving a few files and running apache or lighttpd
<drc> My guess is:  He'll be back moaning about how slow his "server" is :)
<w30> a few bucks or a contact at some back dock at a corporation where they are throwing out stuff might be a better use of labor hours unless you are located in Tibet
<yomi> how can I run fsck
<holstein> yomi: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<holstein> i typically just get a live CD... something like http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<yomi> thank you...also...I just had to shut it down. the Caps Lock and Scroll Lock LED's were flashing, is that kernel panic?
<holstein> maybe
<holstein> doesnt sound good... could be some hardware issue too
<yomi> I turned it on when I had gotten back and I tried to remove a package via Synaptic, but Synaptic crashed out...then it started telling me it couldn't find any applications....then the language went all weird...blocks instead of letters. So I shut it down, and it displayed...Ext4 fs error device sda1
<genii-around> yomi: Yes, all three keys blinking on/off in unison is a symptom of kernel panic
<yomi> according to the link I should type this "fsck -F file_system_type partition" so I put this " sudo fsck -F ext4 /dev/sda1" but it outputs the help
<holstein> yomi: check out http://www.howforge.com/how-force-fsck-ubuntu ... and again, i like to use a live CD for that
<yomi> I'll try that.
<yomi> okay...seems stable, is there a way I can check the output of fsck?
<yomi> when I try to uninstall framework-4.0.0, when I try to execute the "uninstall" from the folder,  I get this "uninstall: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected" is there a way to fix that? I still have the .run file, it outputs the same thing.
<holstein> yomi: from what folder?
<yomi> /opt/
<holstein> if you install things that are not from the repos, its hard to say
<holstein> typically, you install with a package manger, and also, you can remove with a package manager
<holstein> yomi: how did you install it?
<yomi> from a .run file that I had to...chmod +x? to install it
<holstein> right, so there will be instructions on how to uninstall there as well
<babble> or libcurl, rather.
<babble> (wrong window, sorry)
<yomi> but if I try to use the .run file, it gives the same error as the uninstall.
<holstein> what .run?
<holstein> yomi: did you install? or did that fail as well?
<holstein> what are you trying to install? can you find it in the repos?
<holstein> i suggest looking there first... going with what is in ubuntus repos first, then i typically try adding a PPA, then i go for a deb or build/install a custom package like you are using
<yomi> this;  framework-4.0.0-linux-full.run
<yomi> I'm trying to uninstall
<holstein> yomi: libmono-microsoft-build-framework4.0-cil - Mono Microsoft.Build.Framework library (for CLI 4.0) ?
<holstein> yomi: right... but you'll need to reference whoever maintains the package for how to remove it
<yomi> framework for metasploit and armitage ? that's what I used it for.
<holstein> if you want to be doing things like that, you'll want to figure out how to remove that application
<holstein> it should be in the documentation somewhere
<holstein> i do not have access to it, and its not the pacakge from the repos, so i dont konw how it works
<holstein> yomi: if you are running a command, and getting an error, pastebin the error
<yomi> okay
<holstein> yomi: its the .run you got from here?
<holstein> http://metasploit.com/download/
<yomi> yeah
<holstein> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/beginners-forum/29888-how-uninstall-metasploit-framework.html
<yomi> Well I've just told it to remove the directory...I'll see what happens.
<yomi> looks like its gone.
<yomi> Thank You.
<astartoth> hi all, recently installed xubuntu via a pen drive (unetbootin) in a friends laptop. Plymouth wasn't working after the install completed, i.e., on shutdown the splash screen was shown but during boot-up it wasn't.
<astartoth> has anyone had the same problem?
<madnick> Yes, it seems to be common
<madnick> It seems to happen with certain drivers
<astartoth> i think the laptop was equipped with an nvidia but i'm not sure
<madnick> There is, workarounds, but quite annoying work arounds :)
<madnick> editing boot lines etc
<astartoth> is it possible to fix? or should one just disable plymouth for the time being
<astartoth> ?
<astartoth> you mean in grub?
<madnick> yes
<astartoth> hmm
<madnick> I just got a question
<madnick> Was the computer shutdown properly?
<astartoth> I might try to see what happens.. any resourse on the matter so I can test it out?
<astartoth> it was
<madnick> oh okay
<madnick> ill look 1 sec
<madnick> http://askubuntu.com/questions/54880/plymouth-and-grub-do-not-show-at-all
<astartoth> btw, let me tell you that I was quite impressed with xubuntu. very fast install process, everything working out of the box, good looking XFCE
<madnick> I recgonize the setup at the bottom comments
<madnick> :)
<astartoth> ah, askubuntu
<astartoth> ok, I think that, by default, vt.handoff=7 is already enabled.
#xubuntu 2011-11-01
<astartoth> i'll try running the .iso on a kvm maching
<astartoth> machine
<astartoth> etc/default/grub just shows "quiet splash"
<juxta> I accidentally wiped my sources.list in xubuntu. Will a sources.list from regular ubuntu work ok, or are the addresses different?
<sstoveld> hi there, can anyone help with a dual monitor setup question?
<knome> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sstoveld> hah ok, well i'm trying to set up dual monitors here, my primary being on the right. i don't see any options in the Settings Manager > Display settings. it recognizes both monitors, but i don't see an option for extending the display. right now it just mirrors the display. any help?
<knome> ati or nvidia?
<sstoveld> ati 6870
<knome> see xrandr
<sstoveld> sorry? could you be more specific? what about xrandr?
<knome> with xrandr, you can configure the monitors
<knome> something like xrandr --output DVI-2 --left-of DVI-1
<sstoveld> oh ok
<sstoveld> so i can run a command from terminal, say, xrandr --output CRT1 --left-of DFP3?
<knome> yes
<sstoveld> ok, when i try running this command, i get this error: xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1280x1280 (desired size 2560x1024)
<knome> hmmh, i have no experience with ati
<knome> or much with xrandr either
<sstoveld> ah ok
<holstein> juxta: sources should be the same... you want my sources list? 11.10?
<preecher> ordering a new laptop tomorrow    between radeon 6570m and nvidia  gt555m would there be a better of the two for ubuntu/linux
<juxta> holstein, thanks for that. I used a sources.list generator and all seems good :)
<holstein> juxta: yeah, its not rocket science... all the xubuntu stuff is in the normal repos since xubuntu is an offical spin or whatever you want to call it
<juxta> excellent, thanks again :)
 * babble is an official spin. heh. 
<babble> sigh, has anybody had success reinstalling with Relinux or Remastersys in 11.10?
<babble> (Ubiquity hangs at 'scanning cd-rom' and leaves the system unconfigured)
<holstein> babble: i havent tried yet... but i plan on it... keep me posted on what you find :)
<babble> so far, all I've found is that I can bork my installation hard with either. heh.
<holstein> well, that is a data set ;)
<babble> is there a way to tell Ubiquity NOT to scan for (an apparently missing?) cdrom repo and instead skip to dpkg and grub config?
<holstein> whats the installer team irc? ubuntu-installer? ubuntu-something like that
<babble> oh, of course. heh.
<babble> I know, I keep asking everything in the wrong places, mea culpa.
<babble> (of course, I could ALSO bother to read the casper manual, heh)
<holstein> eh.. im just trying to think of who would know
<babble> it's just that a quick reinstall of my current system that just does a clean dpkg config would be SO handy.
<babble> since I keep futzing around with stuff. heh.
<ball> Does Xubuntu ship with something that can find and mount NFS shares on another host?
<Sysi> ball: gigolo possibly
<ball> Sysi: Thanks, I'll have a look at that.
<pertutatis> hi, can I have icon preview for pictures on desktop?
<pertutatis> anyone?
<Migou> hi everybody
<Migou> I need help on xubuntu, xfce
<well_laid_lawn> Migou: you're in the right place
<well_laid_lawn> :)
<Migou> Oh, great :)
<Migou> My problem is that I have no wallpaper
<well_laid_lawn> is this a new thing?
<Migou> Not really, I haven't taken care of that problem for a while
<well_laid_lawn> you can try in a terminal   xfdesktop &
<Migou> I think the problem was already there before I went to the last version of ubuntu. so let's try what you said.
<Migou> $ xfdesktop[2374] is already running; assuming --reload
<Migou> I right clic on the desktop, the clic on "Modify the Desktops's Wallpaper"
<Migou> but no window appears
<well_laid_lawn> ok, can you set the background from the settings manager?
<Migou> I think I already tried : that way
<Migou> wait
<Migou> sorry but I translate from french
<Migou> Application Menu > Parameters (settings?) > Desktop
<well_laid_lawn> I have   menu - settings - settings manager   the select desktop
<well_laid_lawn> I have   menu - settings - settings manager   then select desktop
<Migou> It should be the "editeur de paramètres", there is a list of items, with displays, keypoards, ristretto, ... xfce4-desktop
<Migou> should I select "xfce4-desktop" ?
<well_laid_lawn> yes try that
<Migou> It displays a tree of parameters :
<Migou> backdrop (type=empty)
<Migou>    > screen0 (Type=empty)
<well_laid_lawn> that's the xfconf xml list
<Migou>         > monitor0 (Type=empty)
<well_laid_lawn> try in a termianl   xfce4-desktop-settings
<well_laid_lawn> that's the window that should come up when you right click the desktop and select "Modify the Desktops's Wallpaper"
<Migou> I have no such program
<Migou> well I have to go to breakfast.
<Migou> thank you for that start of help
<well_laid_lawn> try again later then :)
<incorrect> can i get the global menu plugin for 64bit xubuntu?
<Migou> @well_laid_lawn : Hi back, I've searched for xfce4-desktop-settings in apt-get and google, and I can't find any occurence, is that really the good name?
<Migou> Or maybe it doesn't exist anymore in the Ocelot version?
<well_laid_lawn> Migou: it is what I have here with xubuntu 11.10 and xfce4 4.8
<well_laid_lawn> Migou: sorry it is xfdesktop-settings
<Migou> yeah :) so let's see
<Migou> Ok, alas, I already tried with that program
<well_laid_lawn> does it give any errors in a terminal?
<Migou> It gives no errors.
<Migou> when I launch the newly selected wallpaper is selected
<Migou> so my settings have been recorded.
<well_laid_lawn> and when you reboot the wallpaper is gone? or is it fixed?
<well_laid_lawn> you might need to save the session
<Migou> I will reboot (shutdown -r) in a few minutes, what do you think, is it possible that th xfdesktop wallpaper might be overriden/overwriten? by another wallpaper manager?
<well_laid_lawn> if you only start a xfce session it shouldn't be
<Migou> because the desktop's background remain uniformly blue
<Migou> Ok so I'll close my session and come back
<well_laid_lawn> you might have to select an image or change the colour
<Migou> hello again
<well_laid_lawn> :)
<Migou> so, I is interesting
<well_laid_lawn> what happened?
<Migou> when I restart my session, it first displays a blinking walpaper with a small xfce mouse in the middle (it must be a default wallapaper or sthglike that, because it has nothing to do with the wallpaper I chose).
<Migou> Then The walpaper I chose is visible for a second or two, and then, the walpaper is replaced by a monochrom blue color
<well_laid_lawn> the one with the mouse is the splash screen probably bayou
<Migou> Ok, that's what I thought
<well_laid_lawn> check in the wallpaper setter that the "single image" option is checked
<Migou> I may have installed One or two programs long ago that may override the wallpaper
<Migou> It is checked
<well_laid_lawn> are those wallpaper apps in autostart?
<Migou> and the colors options seem to work, as I managed to see a green version of the xfce4 turbulence  wallpaper.
<Migou> I'll first remove a program called wally, that I installed yesterday
<well_laid_lawn> ok
<Migou> Then, how should I check which applications are in autostart?
<Migou> "what is autostart" ?
<well_laid_lawn> from the settings manager - session and startup - the application autostart tab
<well_laid_lawn> autostart is to set an app to start when xfce starts
<Migou> found it, wow, there are many programs at start
<well_laid_lawn> I always find a few I don't need
<Migou> but nothing related to wallpapaers, i think. Well, as I uninstalled wally, I'll try once more to restart my session.
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<Migou> same result
<Migou> hmm so, the apps at start up, maybe i should list them
<Migou> Or disable them all ??
<well_laid_lawn> you need some of them
<Migou> ok, so I won't disable them all)))
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<Migou> xfce settings helper ?
<Migou> might be guilty?
<well_laid_lawn> yes that's a needed one
<Migou> oh gosh
<well_laid_lawn> not guilty of bad things
<Migou> clipman - not guilty
<Migou> GPG password agent - not guilty
<well_laid_lawn> I'd try a new session first
<Migou> Ok, I'll be back. By the way, thank you for helping... it's beginning to be long :-(
<well_laid_lawn> making a coffee here :)
<Migou2> everything works fine in a new account
<Migou2> ...this means Im ust have screwed up something which remains in some config file such as ~/.*
<well_laid_lawn> or you keep logging into the same session
<Migou2> Indeed, for example, I can't get rid of nautilus and firefox launching at start
<well_laid_lawn> do you have the options for a xubuntu session and a xfce session at login?
<Migou2> I tried the various icons when shuting down my computer
<well_laid_lawn> xfce session should be a new session afaik
<Migou2> hmm, I must go, but at least, I've got a solution. I'll try how to start a new session.
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<Migou2> good bye
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<babble> hey all: I've been trying to make a bootable system backup with relinux (fork of remastersys, which had the *same* problem, I'll get to); either one would hang at the 'scanning cdrom' apt stage leaving the system unconfigured (dpkg and update-grub wouldn't run). I've worked around THAT by copying dists and pool from a livecd - apt runs as it needs to and everything works, *sort of* but Ubiquity now crashes at the END of the install. I have the output of its
<babble> debug log.
<Gremuchnik> hi my XFCE terminal emulator (0.4.8)'s transparency stopped working.  How can I fix that? thanks!
<babble> do you have compositing enabled? (I've had *something* turn it off, at odd times, that I still haven't tracked down)
<Gremuchnik> lemme check
<babble> (if I have a couple of maximized windows open when I launch a terminal, it's easy for me to miss that they've suddenly lost shadows, etc)
<Gremuchnik> where do I check that again?
<babble> in a standard Xubuntu install, look in Settings > Settings Manager > Window Manager Tweaks
<Gremuchnik> babble, that worked and fixed the problem. you rock! thanks
<babble> I do try :)
<Gremuchnik> no, you do succeed :-)  thanks a lot!!!
<babble> there's SOMEthing I've installed that seems to disable the compositor; I still haven't figured out what it is yet
 * Gremuchnik always marvels at how friendly and competent the Xubuntu community is
<Gremuchnik> thanks
<Gremuchnik> gotta run now (work)
<babble> oh, I'm glad it was a simple fix
<Gremuchnik> cya later friends
<Gremuchnik> you rock!!
<Gremuchnik> Hi, I am using a 24" 1920x1200 (60Hz) display and have set the DPI at 98, with anti-aliasing enabled and no hinting.  My fonts look a little "smudged", not crisp.  What is the best setting for my sub-pixel order?
<Gremuchnik> My fonts look particularly bad on FireFox
<Sysi> check DPI with 'xdpyinfo | grep resolution' default sub-pixel order in xubuntu is RGB, try different hinting settings
<Sysi> depending of font, slight or full is propably what you want
<Gremuchnik> I got resolution:    96x96 dots per inch
<babble> sec, lemme check what I'm using
<Gremuchnik> my font is Ubuntu
<Sysi> I've only used dejavu/droid-sans
<babble> I'm using Droid Sans, 96 dpi, slight hinting and RGB sup-pixel rendering (not BGR or either of the vertical options)
<babble> but (caveat, heh) I'm also an OS X user, so I'm used to relatively heavy antialiasing. I may like smudgier text than you want
<grifo74> hello how is minimal hardware requiriments to use xubuntu? work with 250b memotry?
<grifo74> memory
<babble> http://xubuntu.org/getubuntu recommends 256 megs, but you will likely want at least 512
<Gremuchnik> grifo74, with 250mb of memory you might want to try something like Linux Mint Debian Edition with XFCE
<babble> but if you run without the compositor, and don't install heavyweight extras like libreoffice, it should be okay
<Gremuchnik> or basic Debian with OpenBox or LMDE
<grifo74> thanks i like ubuntu but need beter hardware, and i need an alternative xubuntu or lubuntu
<GridCube> Gremuchnik: http://johan.kiviniemi.name/blag/ubuntu-fonts/
<Gremuchnik> sorry, I mean LXDE
<Gremuchnik> GridCube, thanks
<grifo74> another question is easy uptate xubuntu ex: 11.10 to 12.04 without problems?
<Gremuchnik> Debian with OpenBox or LXDE is probably the lightest option out there.  That, or Damn Small Linux (http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/)
<babble> well, since 12.04 hasn't even posted an alpha yet, that's a relatively unknown question.
<grifo74> ok 11.04 to 11.10 dont give problems whem people upgrade
<grifo74> i dont like format my pc every 6 months
<Gremuchnik> GridCube, Crunchbang (http://crunchbanglinux.org/) is also an lean distro
<GridCube> :P Gremuchnik i think you meant grifo74
<babble> grifo74: I updated without a problem this time around, but a) I changed desktops (from Ubuntu to Xubuntu) and b) I nearly ALWAYS do clean installs
<GridCube> but in that topic, crunchbag is NOT a lean distro, its pretty heavy
<babble> if you want to upgrade in place, MOST of the time, it 'just works' but as always there are a few reports of folks who've had small issues.
<babble> back up before you upgrade, as always
<GridCube> clean installs are always better
<Gremuchnik> GridCube, yes, sorry, I did mean grifo74
<GridCube> partitions people, partitions
<Gremuchnik> GridCube, you think that the folks at Mint are right to recommend a full/clean install with every new version rather than the usual Update via GUI or "sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<babble> grifo74: you don't always have to format your computer; you can install without formatting the drive, preserving your existing home directory (and apps, if you want) but again, you're potentially running into the same sorts of issues folks occasionally report with in-place upgrades.
<GridCube> for simple distros that just work on low specs you have, Slax(my favourite), Puppy, Lubuntu, and ofcourse if you are mad enough Tinycore.
<grifo74> ok my download is finish now i go install in virtualbox i install my favorite software if work fine in future iḿ a new xubuntu user lol
<GridCube> Gremuchnik: yes, thats always less painful than upgrading
<Gremuchnik> GridCube, I am slowly coming to the same conclusion, but what a pain it must be to reconfigure it all each time, from the list of installed apps, to the configuration parameters, no?
<GridCube> nope
<GridCube> its easier than reconfiguring everithing becuase its broken and you don't know wich conf file is making everything wrong
<Gremuchnik> yeah, maybe
<GridCube> also you can save the stuff you want
<GridCube> its all on your ~/
<GridCube> if thats partitioned then your conf files are still there
<Gremuchnik> I wish I new a way to save a "list of installed applications" and then pipe it into APT or something to reinstall them all in a batch
<Gremuchnik> rather than one by one
<GridCube> there was a script for that
<Gremuchnik> really?
<Gremuchnik> interesting
<GridCube> yes, but really, how much software you install?
<Gremuchnik> lots
<Gremuchnik> mostly multimedia
<GridCube> :P
<Gremuchnik> ayup
<GridCube> oh, those are easy
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras vlc totem smplayer
<GridCube> XD
<babble> ah, there we go
<grifo74> how i configure hotkeys in my laptop? i install hotkeys but i think dont work
<babble> what do you need to do?
<babble> you can probably make an application shortcut for it in Settings Manager > Keyboard > Application Shortcuts
<grifo74> i like to up and down volume pc sound with fn+up or fn+down
<babble> that should be configured for you in Xubuntu (and Gnome/Unity for that matter)
<babble> are you using Ubuntu presently, or Xubuntu?
<grifo74> presently i use ubuntu and work fine on install dont need confdigure nothing
<babble> you can change keyboard shortcuts in Ubuntu in the Keyboard Settings panel
<babble> open the dash and look for Keyboard and look in the keyboard shortcuts tab
<babble> you want to change the defaults for volume up/volume down (which are probably set to media keys if you're on a laptop)
<babble> (i.e. to do what you want, you probably *don't* need a separate utility for hotkeys)
<Daew> Hello, I have a problem:
<Daew> I installed a program via "Software center" and it says now that it is installed. It says in "details" that it should appear under xfce => settings but I can't see it there. I can not find it with "Application finder" either. Is there any other way I can find/run it?
<holstein> Daew: alt-F2 software-center should do it :)
<grifo74> how i see my network folders in thunar?
<grifo74> or my network
<TheSheep> grifo74: see network?
<TheSheep> grifo74: what do you mean?
<Daew> @holstein: The program I installed is called "pointing devices" I need it to use it to turn off synaptics touchpad, but the program claims it is installed but it doesn't appear in software center
<Daew> Nor in menu
<Daew> Sorry, messed that up: It appears in software center as installed (but can not run it from here) but doesn't appear in menu or application finder.
<TheSheep> Daew: gpointing-device-settings
<holstein> Daew: appologies... i though you had installed the software center and it wasnt showing in the menu
<grifo74> in thunar i cant see my network
<TheSheep> grifo74: thunar displays files
<TheSheep> grifo74: not networks
<Daew> Thanks that worked =)
<holstein> grifo74: samba share? ssh? what networked directories?
<grifo74> samba share
<TheSheep> grifo74: well, then use a samba broser like gigolo for that
<ball> TheSheep: I'm really not a big fan of MS Windows, but Microsoft do seem to have integrated the networking fairly well in terms of how easy it is to share folders or mount shares from another computer.  It seems more difficult with Xubuntu.
<TheSheep> grifo74: or mount it with fuse-smb
<holstein> ball: its also the lighter file manager...
<ball> TheSheep: ...what would I use to mount an NFS share?
<TheSheep> ball: nonsense, scp works flawlessly
<grifo74> how sorry but in ubuntu nautilus is easy
<TheSheep> ball: just mount it
<holstein> yeah, nautilus is quite a bit heavier
<grifo74> how i mount use fuse-smb
<ball> TheSheep: Is that done from the command line?
<TheSheep> ball: nfs is build in kernel
<holstein> you can run nautilus in xubuntu if you want
<TheSheep> ball: from command line or with /etc/fstab or with any gui program that can do it
<ball> How do I list the shares on a given host?
<grifo74> ok i go install nautilus thanks
<holstein> grifo74: you might want to try one of the suggested tools
<TheSheep> ball: you check /etc/exports on it
<holstein> gigolo for example lik TheSheep suggested, grifo74
<grifo74> yes
<ball> TheSheep: I can't ask a remote host what shares it has?
<grifo74> thanks
<TheSheep> no, nfs is just for sharing the filesystem, not for advertising your presence to everyone on the network
<TheSheep> the latter can be done with bonjour
<ball> TheSheep: Okay.  I believe I know the name of the share, so I'll have a go.
<edotom> Hi there
<edotom> i'm looking for help
<edotom> with networking
<edotom> in ubuntu
<babble> edotom: somebody may be able to help - what's your issue?
<edotom> thanks
<babble> can you give me a specific networking problem you're having?
<edotom> I'm a newbie so please be patient
<babble> no worries.
<babble> everybody's new sometime.
<edotom> thanks
<edotom> I have a lan
<edotom> and ISp
<edotom> an ubuntu box with 2nics
<edotom> a cisco wifi router
<edotom> I want to use iptables to filter internet from my isp
<babble> start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<babble> read through the whole document carefully.
<babble> if you're still stuck, come back
<edotom> first I'd like to ask you something
<edotom> I have it working like this
<edotom> my isp modem is connected to my eth0
<edotom> I have internet there on eth0
<edotom> then I have my eth1
<edotom> connected to my wifi
<edotom> router
<edotom> I have internet on all my computers
<edotom> my eth1 is 10.10.10.1
<edotom> and my router is giving my pcs 192.168.1.0
<edotom> can I forward like this?  I have a webserver but can't get redirection
<babble> the router is going to use whatever subnet setup is in the router's config currently.
<babble> it shouldn't be a problem to map your iptables across subnets, or you can likely change the router's config to give you IP addresses in the subnet you'd prefer.
<edotom> so the trick is subnet?
<edotom> all of my devices should be on the same subnet?
<edotom> eth0 has its own provided by my isp
<babble> if the router is set to give IP addresses over nat in the form of 192.168.1.* and you want it to give addresses in the range of 10.10.10.* the simplest solution is probably to check the router's config and see if you can switch it to the IP range you WANT instead.
<edotom> but eth1 and wifi router should have the same subnet?
<babble> there's no reason they *necessarily* should, no.
<babble> as you can see, it's not required for NAT in order for everything to have internet access.
<ball> A lot of routers don't support non-192.168.x.x nets
<babble> some do, some don't
<babble> in any event, it's not impossible to set up IPtables across subnets like this, just not quite as simple.
<babble> again, read through the entire iptables document
<edotom> i'll do so
<edotom> I was reading about it... I understand I have to preroute, postroute and forward
<babble> there may be a simpler solution.
<babble> what do you need IPtables *for*?
<babble> are you rolling your own 'parental controls' site filtering or something?
<edotom> I need a proxy...
<edotom> I have a lan
<edotom> I have and Isp cable modem
<edotom> I have an ubuntu server
<edotom> my isp provides me with an address 190.24.226.XXX
<edotom> with subnet 255.255.255.XXX
<babble> the ISP provided address is more or less beside the point for what you're doing
<edotom> I've setup eth0 according to that
<edotom> then I have eth1
<babble> since you're using NAT to distribute access across the lan, the outside IP is whatever it is.
<edotom> I have my wifi router configured as DHCP server with NAT enabled
<edotom> is that ok or should it be in charge of ubuntu box?
<babble> well, it depends on what you mean by 'okay'
<babble> as you can see, even though the wifi network is on a completely DIFFERENT subnet, as long as it gets a natted-IP from the wired network it can still get to the wider internet
<edotom> Is it the best way?
<babble> and again, if you can't change the IP range of your router (check the config, and see if you can) you can STILL do what you want, but it's not something I can give you a simple one-line answer for in an IRC chat
<edotom> actually my only problem is that I have a pc with a http server but I can't get to see it from outside
<babble> well, that may (probably, in fact) doesn't have a thing to do with iptables.
<babble> your ISP is very likely blocking known server ports.
<edotom> in the lan I can see that pc
<babble> try switching the web server to listen to a higher port
<babble> on the lan is irrelevant in this case.
<babble> you need to be able to see it from outside the lan, right?
<edotom> yes
<edotom> actually I was able
<babble> okay, hush a second and listen carefully
<babble> if you were ABLE to from outside the lan before, what did you change?
<edotom> I had ubuntu 10... something happened and I could not log in anymore ... so I reinstalled to ubuntu 11
<edotom> I set up nics like before
<edotom> from my notes
<babble> 'something happened' unfortunately doesn't give me anything to go on
<edotom> I installed firestarter
<edotom> computer stalled
<babble> can you see the webserver WITHOUT the firewall running?
<edotom> no
<edotom> from linux
<edotom> but from other computers I can
<edotom> the other pcs are win
<babble> other computers inside your LAN aren't the problem
<edotom> yes
<babble> again, you need to be able to see the web server from OUTSIDE your lan, correct?
<edotom> yes
<babble> so telling me again and again that computers on the LAN can see it is unrelated in this case, okay?
<edotom> yes
<edotom> I can even see my apache on my linux box from outside
<babble> unfortunately, from the way you're describing this, it's nearly impossible to get at what your problem is other than
<babble> 'it's broken'
<babble> that's not really enough information.
<edotom> how can I improve the info?
<edotom> what do you need to know?
<babble> you seem to be simultaneously saying you both *can* and *cannot* see the web server in question from outside your LAN
<babble> if you can't see it, but you could before, you changed something in your setup
<babble> if you *can* see it, what's the problem?
<edotom> my linux box which I think is my gateway to the outside world can't see my other pcs
<babble> wait.
<babble> you said you had hardware router.
<babble> do you or don't you?
<edotom> the other computers can see each other
<edotom> yes
<babble> and what's the cable modem plugged into?
<edotom> the other computers are connected to the wifi router
<babble> I didn't ask you that
<babble> what's the *cable modem* plugged into?
<edotom> cable modem is connected to my linux box
<edotom> eth0
<edotom> my linux box is my proxy
<edotom> and it provides "internet"  to the hardware router
<edotom> the hardware router has all win pcs connected to it
<edotom> I need that my linux box can forward http 8080 to a local pc connected to the hardware router
<edotom> Right now I don't know If I setup wrong nics or if it is that I configured iptables wrong
<babble> see the IPTables documentation, specifically Sec. 5
<edotom> ok.. thanks
<edotom> thanks for your patience
<edotom> sorry for my english too
<babble> see also the example rule for www further down
<edotom> great
<edotom> thanks a lot
<babble> there's also a doc page for setting up Ubuntu as a router, here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<babble> in there, see specifically https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router#Enable_IP_forwarding_and_Masquerading
<edotom> thanks ... I'm on it
<edotom> regards from Colombia
<babble> regards :)
<edotom> bye from now
<edotom> bye for now
<edotom> it's better
<vay> hi. how i can change keyboard layout in xubuntu between english and russian?
<vay> hi. how i can change keyboard layout in xubuntu between english and russian?
<marion> greeting true believers
<marion> i have something i have been trying to research i need to completely dissable my screen saver and the ability for my pc to go into power saving mode
<wonderworld>  hi, i am using xubuntu and nautilus as desktop/file manager instead of thunar. it works fine but my manually started nautilus doesn't seem to read $HOME/.gtkrc-2.0. any idea where i should put nautilus'es config?
<incorrect> wonderworld, probably because it is no longer a gtk2 app i guess
<wonderworld> incorrect: yes. i have been googleing a lot to find the config file for nautilus 3.* but i had no success
<incorrect> wonderworld, i am tempted to install 11.04
<incorrect> maybe i should go to kde4
<wonderworld> xfce with nautilus as display manager rocks
<wonderworld> it's indeed better than old gnome2
<wonderworld> i really like it
<wonderworld> sorry as file manager
<wonderworld> not display of course
<incorrect> display manager?
<incorrect> oh ok
<rhin0> any way to make the top bar of windows slimmer?  :)
<rhin0> by the bar I mean what you click on to drag it around
<Sysi> different window manager theme
<rhin0> within settings ..
<Sysi> no
<rhin0> found i t-- is in settings
<Sysi> oh right
<rhin0> & I get my slim top-bar
<S_SubZero> one of the themes is a thin bar greylook
<antnash> does anyone know the commands that are used to start the xubuntu desktop with all the visual options?
<rhin0> startx something???
<rhin0> i mean startx startx xwindows which is the desktop gui
<rhin0> starts
<Sysi> startx to launch 'exec ck-launch-session startxfce4' from ~/.xinitrc
<Sysi> session managment should handle rest
<mstevens> help my xubuntu keeps popping up a keyboard and I can't get rid of it
<antnash> Sysi, I'm trying to get a xubuntu session started when I log in with vnc, but I just get standard xfce
<Xbert> Apparmor is not showing Firefox as enforced when it running, Firefox is set to be enforced, can anyone help me?
<antnash> And startx doesn't do it for me
<antnash> How would I go about invoking session management before I startx?
<antnash> Lol. I see I'm not the first person that's asked you this, Sysi. http://ircanswers.com/xubuntu/602536/correct-xubuntu-session-vncserver-xfce-session-xubuntu
<lrussell> will xubuntu work on a PII (233 mhz), 6GB hd, and 384MB of ram (motherboard's max)
<mstevens>  
 * lrussell asks: will xubuntu work on a PII (233 mhz), 6GB hd, and 384MB of ram (motherboard's max)
 * lrussell pleads for answer!
<mstevens> lrussell: for a completely unimformed answer, I think it probably would
<lrussell> all i need it to do is run and act as a server
<lrussell> :D
<Myrtti> I would have probably gone for lubuntu or just server install
<Myrtti> PII sounds painful
<Thermi> omg
<Thermi> just get Debian without any Interface
<Unit193> Fluxbox or antix at that point
<holstein> these days netbooks are so cheap... it doesnt make sense to suffer like that
<Myrtti> probably was after pain and suffering
<Myrtti> masochism comes in many forms
<Xbert> Apparmor is not showing Firefox as enforced when it running, Firefox is set to be enforced, can anyone help me?
 * holstein googles apparmor
<Unit193> holstein: Just ask bodhi ;)
<holstein> yeah, i bet :)
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1008906 is from bodhi :)
<bodhi_zazen> apparmor ?
<holstein> Xbert asked.. 17:56 < Xbert> Apparmor is not showing Firefox as enforced when it running, Firefox is set to be enforced, can anyone help  me?
<bodhi_zazen> close firefox
<bodhi_zazen> restart firefox
<bodhi_zazen> pastebin aa-status
<Xbert> bodhi_zazen, http://pastebin.com/i36bePYK
<Xbert> bodhi_zazen, xubuntu 10.04
<bodhi_zazen> so what makes you thing ff is not running in enforcing mode and how did you install FF8 ?
<Xbert> from the mozilla ppa
<Xbert> it does not show as enforced as the other apps do
<bodhi_zazen> test it
<Xbert> it doesnt show as enforced when firefox is running as other apps do, I am also able to save to any folder
<bodhi_zazen> the question is it working ?
<bodhi_zazen> pastebin /usr/lib/firefox-8.0/firefox-*bin
<bodhi_zazen> sorry , pastebin the firefox profile
<Xbert> bodhi_zazen, http://pastebin.com/MRvHneDG
<bodhi_zazen> reboot and if the problem persists you are going to need to file a bug report as I do not see any obvious problem
<Xbert> bodhi_zazen, i have had the problem for weeks, i;ve rebooted many time, ok thanks
<zenrox> i dont eather
<bodhi_zazen> Well. you should have filed a bug report weeks ago then =)
<Xbert> my chrome,xchat and other profiles i have create work fine
<Xbert> I stopped using firefox because of it not being enforced, I started using chrome, but I have issues with chrome so I need to go back to firefox
<bodhi_zazen> So use firefox7
<bodhi_zazen> ff8 is pre-release
<zenrox> that is what i would of done
<zenrox> stuck with stable
<Xbert> i upgrade to 7,8 to see if it helped doesnt work with any version
<Xbert> i was using stable
<bodhi_zazen> Well go back to what is default in 10.04 ;P
<zenrox> thats 3.5
<Xbert> 3.5? really?
<zenrox> i think
<zenrox> apparomor work on ff7 in 11.10
<Xbert> I'm using 10.04
<zenrox> might be time to upgrade the os then
<bodhi_zazen> Well, not sure, but you have a mis-match
<zenrox> ??
<bodhi_zazen> 10.04, but want bleeding edge firefox ?
<Xbert> no, just want latest firefox
<bodhi_zazen> I would venture there is a problem with the profile on 10.04, try it in a VM and see
<Xbert> I using version 8 now because I was try to see if 8 would fix the issue with apparmor
<Xbert> I normanally use v6
<zenrox> 11.10 comes with ff7
<Xbert> I want to stick with LTS
<zenrox> 11.10 is a lts
<bodhi_zazen> Well, write a new profile for ff8
<bodhi_zazen> copy-paste the old profile into the new profile
<Xbert> I don't think I would be able to do that
<Xbert> I've tried that
<bodhi_zazen> bug report is best then
<bodhi_zazen> That ff profile is complex
<bodhi_zazen> And versions of aa are variable across versions of Ubuntu
<Xbert> ok thanks, tho i don't think reporting a bug will get me any where ether
<xubuntu764> hi
<xubuntu764> anybody there?
<bodhi_zazen> no xubuntu764
<xubuntu764> i am trying to install xubuntu over an existing ubuntu install and the installation hangs when it tries to get the time from an server.
<xubuntu764> is that a common known problem
<xubuntu764> is that a common known problem?
<holstein> xubuntu764: not that ive seen
<holstein> xubuntu764: can you boot it up live?
<holstein> are you online?
<zenrox> nat that i know of do you have internet on in your install
<bodhi_zazen> Try the alternate CD
<xubuntu764> thanks for your answer
<xubuntu764> i am using the standard xubuntu live cd right now
<xubuntu764> xubuntu 11.10
<holstein> yeah, the alternate installer would be just that... an alternative to the installer that is failing for you
<holstein> you'll find it here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/11.10/release/
<xubuntu764> hmm i thought the alternate cds are for very low resource pcs only. but ok i'll give it a try. thank you very much!
<xubuntu764> unfortunatly i have to leave to use the alternate install cd because this session runs from the live cd of course
<xubuntu764> so i say so long
<xubuntu764> and thanks again
<zenrox> n/p
<xubuntu764> yes i do have internet.
<xubuntu764> bye
<babble> well, THAT didn't take long.
<babble> heh
<jimmy8888> hi how do i change the behaviour of double-clicking a window in XFCE so that it maximises the window?
<antnash> ooh, I'd be interested in that
<babble> sec, I remember it's IN system settings, I just don't remember exactly which one. hehe.
<babble> give me a minute
<babble> System Settings > Window Manager > Advanced.
<babble> or Settings Manager > Window Manager > Advanced, sorry
<antnash> Yeah, I'm there and it's set to maximise. Still not doing it tho
<babble> close settings manager and look in the config editor and see what's set in THERE.
<babble> sec, I'll find exactly where you need to be
<antnash> cheers babble
<babble> Settings Editor > xf4wm (expand General) > double_click_action
<antnash> yup. maximise
<babble> hm. something is overriding.
<antnash> huh. strange. It's now doing it
<babble> do you have any other desktop environments installed as well? Xfce and Gnome?
<babble> ah, tweaking the Config. Editor did the trick
<jimmy8888> thanks guys, yep window manager GUI has it set to maximise. xfwm4 double_click_action is set to maximise
<babble> (I think Settings Editor reloads the database when it launches, so a misconfigured bit probably updated)
<jimmy8888> ok and my maximise seems to be working also! thanks for the quick support :)
<antnash> babble, there's a couple of things I can't seem to do.
<babble> antnash: what's the first?
<antnash> Remove items from the app menu
<babble> actually, brb, I need foods.
<babble> give me 2 mins.
<antnash> kk
<babble> back
<babble> antnash: still here?
<antnash> back
<antnash> just hanging up some washing
<babble> antnash: Xfce is similar to Gnome2 in terms of where app launchers can hide in order to populate your menus.
<babble> nearly everything lands in /usr/share/applications
<babble> but sometimes oddball installers may put stuff in ~/.gnome/apps
<antnash> I just wanna get rid of 'Mail Reader' and 'Web Browser'
<babble> ah.
<babble> are there any other users on your machine?
<antnash> nope
<babble> okay, what *I* do is move system installed launchers into ~/Applications/Applications (Disabled)
<babble> just so I'll have them if I want them back, for whatever reason, but nothing gnome/xfce-aware will EVER look there
<babble> the launchers for those are in /usr/share/applications
<babble> but you'll need root access to move them. you can gksu thunar for that if that's easy
<antnash> or just do it in terminal
<babble> or just do it in terminal :)
<antnash> can I just rename them with _disabled to the extension? Will that get rid of them?
<babble> I'd suggest keeping them if you ever decide you want them BACK
<babble> not if they're still in the usual places where Xfce will look
<babble> the name of the file is completely irrelevant - the menu entry is in the desktop file's data itself.
<babble> you could name it Jamacian Bobsled and it would still show as Mail Reader in the menu
<antnash> so exo-web-browser and exo-mail-reader
<babble> yep
<babble> OR, you could alternatively make yourself a custom menu file, but that's a little more involved.
<antnash> I'll just move them
<babble> if there's just you on your machine, that's simplest, I think.
<babble> it's what I do :)
<antnash> The other thing is how I add new favourite folders in Thunar
<babble> Drag them into the sidebar?
<antnash> Not working
<babble> (can you not drag for some reason?)
<babble> do you have it in Tree view?
<antnash> nope
<babble> hmm.
<babble> sec. lemme open thunar and see if I can get it to do what you're seeing
<antnash> It's very annoying.
<babble> hmm.
<antnash> Maybe it's because I'm VNCing in
<babble> ahh!
<babble> that may be it
<babble> lemme go find where they are manually
<antnash> can I do it via cli?
<babble> I think they're in xconf someplace :)
<babble> likely, but I'm pretty sure they're in xconf and you can get at in the settings editor, if that works.
<antnash> That'd work a treat!
<babble> hang on, I'm digging
#xubuntu 2011-11-02
<antnash> I don't know why this is bothering me so much. I'm doing pretty much everything via cli
<babble> oh, now I want to find out where the heck they are. hehe.
<babble> well, bugger.
<babble> it's in there SOMEwhere.
<babble> can you get a context menu on right click?
<babble> even though you're over a vnc connection?
<babble> antnash: still here?
<antnash> sorry
<antnash> hanging up washing again
<babble> no worries.
<babble> I figured it was something :)
<babble> can you get a file menu in thunar over vnc?
<antnash> Yup
<babble> select an item, do File > Send to > Side Pane
<babble> can you get a context menu on right click in Thunar?
<antnash> aha!
<antnash> Nice one!
<babble> if you can get the contextual menu, you can remove bookmarked items in the side pane that way
<babble> if drags are being wonky over VNC
<antnash> I have had a few issues with vnc
<babble> everybody does :)
<babble> hehe
<antnash> Working pretty good now tho
<antnash> Although I still have some issues with gksu apps
<babble> having issues with the overlay dialog?
<antnash> instead of asking for password once when opening, the software center asks for a password every time I try to do something.
<babble> that's. hmm.
<babble> odd.
<babble> hehe
<babble> brb. I need to go clean up something
<antnash> But as I said, I'm doing most in ssh
<DoverOs> zomg, i can't seem to install xubuntu on my whitebox
<DoverOs> it has nvidia gpu
<DoverOs> i tried disabling nouveau and selinux, but it still hangs up
<babble> back
<babble> for a few
<babble> heh
<babble> reinstalling my system after making a mess of things with gnome shell.
<babble> and it's done. heh. brb
<DoverOs> gnome shell is fuckery
<babble> lordy, I do like relinux :)
<babble> ...and yeah, I keep trying to like Gnome Shell
<babble> but eh.
<babble> I have options. hehe.
<DoverOs> gnome 3 that is, i like the tiling, but that's it
<babble> now that I'm living in Xfce, I'm trying to wean myself from having compiz installed just for the sake of it. heh.
<DoverOs> babble: ya uh, any thoughts on why xubuntu livecd doesn't run on my whitebox?
<babble> well, hmm.
<DoverOs> i tried disabling nouveau and selinux, but didn't help
<babble> you've tried the usual boot options at the grub commandline to disable acpi and declare linux?
<DoverOs> and i set the acpi=off
<babble> hrm.
<DoverOs> there are some more acpi boxes though
<babble> can you get to a grub commandline?
<babble> maybe it'll boot manually
<babble> (does it run from current Ubuntu or Kubuntu LiveCD's?)
<DoverOs> atm it has kubuntu installed :P
<babble> huh.
<DoverOs> but dunno how that could mess it up
<babble> no, I'm just wondering off the top of my head if there's more QA that happens on the KDE and Ubuntu build teams, since they're larger.
<babble> you could go the long way around and install xubuntu-desktop and uninstall the KDE bits you don't want.
<babble> (unless you'd rather just keep both, naturally)
<DoverOs> xP
<babble> heh
<babble> anyway, can you get to a grub prompt? maybe you can get it to boot manually
<DoverOs> err ya i could try that
<babble> I can walk you through if you've never done it (I have a couple of times. heh.)
<DoverOs> i could also try the 64bit version, but holy jeebus who knows that kinda bugs that has
<babble> (but only a couple)
<babble> I'm running Xubuntu 11.10-64 bit
<babble> I haven't had trouble
<babble> at least, not trouble I can't trace to me doing something dumb :)
<DoverOs> oh haha
<DoverOs> ok i'll try the x64 first, and then the grub after that
<babble> cool beans.
<babble> sec.
<babble> bookmark here:
<babble> http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=152790
<babble> he's doing a comparison between Grub1 and Grub2, but you want the boot instructions for Grub2
<DoverOs> i did a sda type boot with grub before
<babble> I guess it could be an odd drive controller bug
<babble> but I don't have any quick fixes off the top of my head.
<DoverOs> babble: thank's a ton for the info. i'll get it working. g2g
<w30> babble, I run compiz on xfce4; scratches my itch *smile*
<babble> w30: hehe. I'm getting used to actually getting work done on my machine instead of watching windows wiggle ;)
<w30> babble, make a couple of launcher icon so you can switch back and forth
<babble> oh, have done.
<babble> at this point, I'm comfy enough with just plain ole xfwm that I've chucked compiz for now.
<babble> if I get bored and need whizzy, I'll install it again.
<w30> compiz is supposed to run when a Windows 7 user is looking over your shoulder anyway
<babble> haha
<babble> My brother likes Vista, and my other computer is a Macintosh, so that's not likely to happen.
<w30> babble, Windows 7 is just sp4 for Vista or shuda been.
<babble> eh, I don't judge
<babble> he likes Vista, he can like what he likes.
<babble> there had to be at least a few people who actually *liked* Vista. heh.
<babble> Heck, there were about five Mac users who liked Puma.
<w30> I can't afford Windows, sigh.
<S_SubZero> i liked aspects of Vista.  Well, I mean I miss them since they were yanked out of Win7
<babble> hm. can I manually install gnome tweak to set my gtk3 themes for gtk3-depenent apps without installing the crapload of its dependencies in the repo?
<babble> (I mean, yes, I know, I technically can. What will I break when I do?)
<w30> babble, I have a copy of Windows 3.1 but it's getting obsolete
<babble> heh. I run XP in a vm for the odd bit of work-ware I can't easily get in Linux
<R3db3ard> anyone know how to get Steam running in Xubuntu11.10?
<babble> there's a PlayOnLinux config for Steam, but beyond getting Steam to launch, I've never actually gotten a single game to run
<R3db3ard> i had it running quite well in ubuntu 11.04 but can't get the installer to run in x11.10
<holstein> R3db3ard: you could start with mirroring the wine version
<R3db3ard> right now i'm uninstalling v1.3 and trying v1.2.3 and installing winetricks to see if that works
<luvchunk> hello
<luvchunk> anybody here
<holstein> luvchunk: not sure... let knock and see if anyone answers...
<luvchunk> im gettin no sound been through all the help pages and cant fix it
<holstein> do you want to fix it?
<holstein> open a terminal
<holstein> run a few commands for me
<holstein> first, is it the internal sound card?
<luvchunk> yeah no probs
<luvchunk> yes it is
<holstein> run lspci and see that you see it there
<holstein> then, if you see it there, run..
<holstein> aplay -l
<luvchunk> its sees it with the first command
<luvchunk> and no soundcards on the second
<luvchunk> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<holstein> luvchunk: if it were me, at this point, i typically try a few live CD's til sound works
<holstein> i note the kernel and alsa versions
<holstein> you can step forward or back with ALSA and see if that helps
<luvchunk> okiedoke thanks
<holstein> luvchunk: what is the device line from lspci?
<luvchunk> yeah
<holstein> this is mine 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<holstein> what is yours?
<holstein> luvchunk: also, check and make sure you are up to date with pacakge upgrades.. sometimes a rev can be in there that fixes things
<luvchunk> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<luvchunk> 	Subsystem: Uniwill Computer Corp Device 907f
<luvchunk> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10
<luvchunk> 	Memory at fe9f8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<luvchunk> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<luvchunk> il check for upgrades now
<holstein> luvchunk: that is your device too?
<holstein> the n10/ICH 7 ?
<luvchunk> yeah
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> its working just fine here
<holstein> xubuntu 11.10
<holstein> so, i think its going to be something in your config
<luvchunk> i switched from ubuntu this morning it worked on that but nothing on xubuntu
<holstein> luvchunk: all i can say is, i have xubuntu 11.10, and that hardware and its working
<holstein> what have you done so far?
<luvchunk> im not really very good with all this im pretty new to it all
<holstein> luvchunk: no worries
<holstein> this'll help
<holstein> ubuntu = xubuntu
<holstein> you have the same packages on the backend there to support the hardware
<holstein> i would put the live CD in you installed from, and see if you have sound
<holstein> take the live CD you used before when you say it worked, and see if it still works
<holstein> check the bios
<holstein> check the hardware
<holstein> when i mute, i cant unmute from the keyboard button, i *must* unmute elsewhere
<luvchunk> il have a go thanks again nice of you to help
<holstein> luvchunk: anytime
<R3db3ard> i wish xubuntu would have kept the same keyboard shortcuts as ubuntu
<R3db3ard> i'm lost
<genii-around> !support
<ubottu> As most of the Ubuntu channels, #xubuntu is English only. A list of the localized Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList#line-80. These channels will most probably be able to give Xubuntu support too. For alternative Xubuntu support options, please see http://xubuntu.org/help/.
 * genii-around hands Unit193 a coffee
<Unit193> genii-around: Thanks :D
<genii-around> Heh
<Unit193> genii-around: This is a nice factoid, but saying something about askubuntu and the forums is handy
<genii-around> Unit193: I made a note to make a note of it on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/FactoidCleanup tomorrow
<Unit193> genii-around: Great!
<problemo> hey , i rstarted xubuntu and theres no windoes manager settings its gone, plus the handle bar for all the windows is also gone too, so i cant move windows or resize them,also my space of fout available workspaces reduced down to only one, the only things i installed was awesome that could have messed up my windows managers, any help?
<well_laid_lawn> problemo: awesome is a window manager that doesn't have window decorations
<TheSheep> problemo: alt+f2 an type xfwm4
<problemo> ouo magic
<problemo> was it removed from init script?
<TheSheep> it failed to start somehow
<problemo> hmmm
<problemo> well it failed to start 3-4 times
<TheSheep> check ~/.xsessionerrors
<problemo> assertion `WNCK_IS_WORKSPACE failed, hmm says another instance is already running, i should check
<problemo> xfce4-panel: No window manager registered on screen 0
<problemo> and it goes on with same type of mesgs
<problemo> but theres only one instance of wfwm running, the one i started earlier from terminal
<juiceman5000> What's the mimimum space you'd say to partition for an install of XUbuntu?
<Sysi> three minutes
<tjingboem_> where can i change the name of the computer ?
<babble> tjingboem_: do you need to change your hostname (the way your computer identifies itself on your network?)
<tjingboem_> when i use the terminal i see: menno@menno-Sheeks-Northwood-Brookdale-Customer-Reference-Board:~$
<tjingboem_> waaaaaaayyyy too long
<tjingboem_> can i rename this?
<babble> tjingboem_: with root priveliges (i.e. sudo <your text editor>) edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<babble> that will change the hostname that loads at startup
<Sysi> *gksudo
<babble> if you want the change to become active now, also do:
<babble> sudo hostname <new hostname>
<babble> if you're in Xubuntu, you should have Leafpad or Mousepad installed
<NIX-Knight> hello, I have 48 computers in my office that are used to conduct tests for candidates using a web browser, I have Windows XP installed with firefox on them but they are heavily infested with viruses, All systems are Pentium 3 with 128MB RAM
<NIX-Knight> would xubuntu be a good alternative in this situation
<NIX-Knight> ?
<Sysi> not really
<NIX-Knight> OK, then what would you recommend?
<Sysi> any modern webbrowser eats that 128Mb by itself
<NIX-Knight> hmm
<Sysi> lubuntu+chromium could work, with one tab
<NIX-Knight> ok
<NIX-Knight> thanx
<NIX-Knight> Sysi, the developers of that test recommend firefox, what if I install xubuntu 10.04 which has firefox 3.6?
<Sysi> you should have at least 256MB, but you can try
<NIX-Knight> OK thank you
<xubuntu829> hi folks
<xubuntu829> wow... nice setup-feature :D
<S_SubZero> hi
<dboyd> I'm having some trouble running the Ubuntu Software Center. It will not install or ask for a password or anything else. It just ignores me. any clues anyone?
<TheSheep> how are you installing it?
<ubuntu> hello, I'm trying xubuntu 11.04 from an usb-livecd and firefox does not start, also package manager says I'm not connected to the internet, any ideas?
<joao> Hi. I just got a new Lenovo Ideapad laptop with an Intel i.7 and 8Gb of RAM memory. I would like to install Xubuntu 11.10 on it, but I am confused about which variety to install: "PC (Intel x86) desktop CD" or "64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD". I would like to take advantage of the 8Gb of Ram memory, and I was told that I would need a 64-bit installation for that. Does that mean I should choose "64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD", even thou
<joao> gh my processor is Intel?
<TheSheep> ubuntu: what does firefox say when you try to start it from terminal?
<TheSheep> joao: yes, intel's 64 bit processors are also amd-compatible
<ubuntu> okay that's embarrasing TheSheep, it starts from terminal and seems to work fine now, thanks -.-u
<TheSheep> joao: it just so happens that it's amd that created this standard architecture
<joao> oh I see. I'll go ahead with the AMD64 version then. Thanks for clearing this up
<holstein> can i use notify-osd with xubuntu/XFCE ?
<babble> holstein: is Xfce's own notifications daemon not a good solution?
<holstein> babble: i like the click through with composite
<babble> ah.
<holstein> not a deal breaker, but its something id like to address if its do-able
<babble> well, I just checked, and lo and behold, I've got notifyosd installed as well
<babble> sec. lemme see if it's all running
<babble> (I've installed and deinstalled various gnome bits, so there's that)
<holstein> cool, it works... notify-osd just took over
<holstein> and its like normal-buntu with compiz...
<w30> Intel rents the 64 bit architecture from AMD *ha*
<babble> hurgh.
<babble> finally?
#xubuntu 2011-11-03
<tsaavik> hey all, just had to power my xbuntu box down. I have 2 monitors and i'm getting mirrored desktop instead of spanned, where can I change this, can't find it anywhere! :D
<xubuntuNewbie> looking for a lightweight distro that actually has some support for a newbie;  Is this it?
<holstein> xubuntuNewbie: its free, and easy to run live... give it a try
<xubuntuNewbie> I actually am running live, and installing... ATM
<holstein> xubuntuNewbie: i will personally refund your money if you are not satisfied ;)
<xubuntuNewbie> This is my first time on IRC, too.  So if I offend, plz let me know.
<xubuntuNewbie> lol
<EdgEy> I have been using linux for years, but recently switched to xubuntu
<EdgEy> haven't had to fiddle with anything for over a year
<EdgEy> everything just worked including video and wireless
<EdgEy> though, I don't play 3d games etc (ultraportable)
<holstein> tsaavik: what graphics hardware?
<tsaavik> intel builtin
<tsaavik> its mirroring like a champ, just can't find the swtich, lol
<holstein> hmmm... intel *should* be well supported
<holstein> might just need to make your own custom xorg.conf
<tsaavik> I was doing this before, I just powered down to move the PC :d
<tsaavik> Oh, I wonder if i booted as xfce instead of xubuntu! brb
<tsaavik> hmm, nope
<xubuntuNewbie> OK, time to boot my new OS. wish me luck.
<tsaavik> good luck :D
<tsaavik> sudo apt-get install arandr
<tsaavik> arandr, gui to fix it
<holstein> tsaavik: you got it?
<holstein> great :)
<tsaavik> yup :D
<xUbuntuNewbie> Is there a way to switch users, keeping this session open, but hidden?
<holstein> xUbuntuNewbie: i use screen for terminal apps
<holstein> im using irssi for chat in screen
<babble> do I want to try living in Debian stable?
<S_SubZero> live in Debian UNstable
<babble> hehe.
<babble> I'm trying to wean myself off of tweaking with crud just because it's there to tweak ;)
<art_> Hi everyone........I recently duplicated a drive using the dd command to make a second bootble hard drive copy of my primary drive. But, instead of removing the cloned drive for archive purposes, I rebooted the system.
<art_> Now the cloned drive won't do anything, gparted can't detect it and the red led drive light stays on constantly and hangs when trying to boot.
<art_> Is there any way to get control of the drive so that I can reformat it???
<xubuntu585> what is the meaning of "encrypt my home folder"? and what is the real function and benefits?
<xubuntu585> anyone knows? and  ca nexplain a little bit?
<Unit193> Well, it encrypts your home folder, that's it's real functiom...
<holstein> yeah.. you lose you laptop
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<holstein> i boot into recover kernel reset the password and im in you data
<holstein> the encryption helps with that
<holstein> gives you more time to change passwords or whatever
<xubuntu585> good, any special key need for the encryption?
<holstein> and maybe enough of a deterent for someone not to mess with it
<xubuntu585> thanks guys! i've learned a bit more today.
<xubuntu585> c u
<holstein> xubuntu585: hey
<holstein> i just set it up myself
<holstein> last week really
<holstein> its pretty seemless with the userpassword so far
<holstein> no deal breakers
<holstein> no reason *not* to do it on a laptop for sure
<Unit193> Or you can always use TrueCrypt too ;)
<xubuntu585> ok, i am starting the installation now. let me continue that..
<xubuntu585> c u.
<marion> good evening everyone
<marion> so i am in a bind here and i was wondering if anyone knew how to set up a static ip address
<holstein> marion: this is the gerneral guide i use when i setup a server box
<holstein> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<holstein> but, you do it in the GUI in xubuntu or ubuntu or whatever
<holstein> click on the network icon... go to 'edit connections'
<holstein> go to the tab you want, wired or wireless
<holstein> select the connection and hit the 'edit' button
<holstein> go over to ipv4 (assuming thats what you are on) and select 'method - manual'
<holstein> fill it in
<holstein> at that point, i usually open a terminal and run ifconfig so i can see what information i need to put in there
<marion> thanks holstein. I swear I am gonna keep you on speed dial
<holstein> hehe
<marion> why does it say never under last used
<holstein> marion: i forget
<holstein> that was on the papercuts list AFAIK
<holstein> dont worry about it though, its not clear
<marion> weird that i can irc now
<marion> but I cant connect to web pages
<marion> do I really need to put in dns addresses
<holstein> yup
<holstein> i put the gateway
<holstein> my router
<holstein> you can use whatever
<holstein> i like open dns
<marion> is it 208.67.222.222
<holstein> http://www.opendns.com/ 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
<marion> correct me if i am wrong but the netmask is 255.255.255.0 right
<holstein> technically, that depends
<holstein> but, that should be the case
<holstein> thats why i run ifconfig in a terminal while still on DHCP
<holstein> you can see most of those settings
<marion> ok now got that fixed time to set up my printer scanner on here
<marion> my wife is 100% windows so i have a week to prove she can do everything she liked doing in windows on here
<holstein> yeah, good luck with that
<zenrox> i got my wife to switch
<holstein> the wife'll use what works if you stop fixing things for her
<zenrox> by doing just that
<marion> all she does is facebook email and image editing
<holstein> in what though?
<marion> thats why i am doing dual boot
<holstein> firefox? IE?
<marion> firefox
<holstein> what about the image editing?
<holstein> she wont reboot
<holstein> or thats my findings
<holstein> i wouldnt
<holstein> h
<zenrox> i switced my wife from ps to gimp
<zenrox> she loves gimp
<holstein> 'hey, let me edit a photo".... waiting 6 minutes for reboot
<marion> i havent done gimp yet
<holstein> the gimp is great
<holstein> inkscape too
<zenrox> very great
<holstein> those tutorials in inkscape are spot on
<marion> i do not remember how to install using a tar like i said i havent messed with linuc in like a year or so
<holstein> i would right click on it, and deal with it from there
<holstein> or do it in the terminal
<holstein> but, i try and find PPA's for apps
<holstein> then .debs
<holstein> otherwise i get some packages all over that i dont know what to do with
<holstein> anyways.. enjoy all... GN!
<xUbuntuNewbie> looking for a way to switch users without logging out, I am new to xubuntu....
<ball> Is it practical to install Xubuntu from a USB Flash drive?
<zenrox> i did it
<zenrox> ball
<ball> zenrox: What did you use to write the install image to the flash drive?
<ball> Unetbootin? (I'm googling ;-)
 * ball tries it
<Shirakawasuna> ball: if you're already using ubuntu, you should have usb-creator-gtk
<Shirakawasuna> it's meant for exactly the purpose you need
<ball> Shirakawasuna: I have one Qimo machine around, which is a Xubuntu derivative, but I somehow removed from both of its users the ability to su.
<ball> ...so I thought I'd try a clean Xubuntu install and then look for my daughter's games as packages.
<ball> Looks like this is going to take a while.  I'll head to bed and check on it in the morning.
<ball> Shirakawasuna & zenrox, Thanks for your help.
<DoverOs> installed nvidia drivers from their site, broke X xP
<Sysi> that's why you should use "Additional drivers" app
<Sysi> you propably need to edit/create xorg.conf, nvidia-xconfig does that automatically
<DoverOs> hmm
<DoverOs> ya, there was this pop up for the drivers, but i just decided to get the one from the site
<Sysi> and your xorg broke :)
<ubuntu> how do i like boot in rescue mode?
<S_SubZero> on Ubuntu if I installed anything newer than the nVidia 173 drivers it would become unstable and unusable.  I'm afraid to try with Xubuntu since I have it working.
<ubuntu> 11.10
<DoverOs> be afraid! :3
<peerAU> so
<peerAU> im still having problems with my network card
<peerAU> it wont accept routes
<peerAU> no matter what
<DoverOs> -doesn't know-
<PolitikerNEU> Hi everyone, does anybody know how the "power manager" applet for XFCE is called (so that I can adjust brightness settings)
<PolitikerNEU> have found it: it's xfce4-power-manager
<uffo> does Ubuntu 12.04 get XFCE 4.10, it would be disaster if not because 5 years is looong time?
<uffo> Xubuntu i mean
<babble> uffo: I think it's really too soon to predict WHAT 12.04 will use for a community-maintained distribution like Xubunty
<babble> *Xubuntu
<babble> especially given that 4.10 isn't available *itself* yet
<uffo> i really have hope you devs that you avoid Ubuntu policy rules and bring 4.10 inside 12.04 - 5 years is wayy long for 4.10
<uffo> i meant 5 years is long for 4.8
<babble> uffo: well, again, it's not as if Xubuntu devs would be averse to including 4.10
<babble> but still again, it's a community-maintained distribution.
<babble> that means the folks working on it are largely volunteers.
<babble> if there are any paid devs working on *Xubuntu*, I'd be surprised (pleasantly, but surprised)
<babble> it's largely a matter of when Xfce is ready, and when 12.04 is ready
<babble> if 12.04 doesn't ship with latest Xfce on its release date, there will very likely be a backport in due time.
<ochosi> uffo: it's highly unrealistic that 4.10 will be ready for 12.04, but yeah, this question is discussed by the dev-teaM
<mikem94590> I'm looking at going the Xubuntu route (Xfce) given the way that Ubuntu/Unity/Gnome3 is going.  My question here is; does Xubuntu have the same hardware support that Ubuntu does?
<Myrtti> yup
<mikem94590> As in...I can install Ubuntu 11.10 and have all of my hardware/drivers/firmware working out of the box.  So Xubuntu 11.10 would be the same, or are there drivers that are "stripped"?
<Sysi> nope, exactly the same
<Myrtti> the "drivers" are in the kernel, and the kernel is the same across all *buntus
<Sysi> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<mikem94590> Wow, thanks!  You've made my day here.
<mikem94590> lol
<mikem94590> See, I know I can install Xfce on a Ubuntu installation, but I'd rather just have a CD laying around for clean installs so I don't have to download Xfce on my slow connection every time I install/reinstall.
<tjingboem> where can i find sun-java for 11.10?
<genii-around> tjingboem: There is an unsupported ppa. https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/java?field.series_filter=oneiric
<tjingboem> genii_around, thanks for the link to the ppa
<genii-around> tjingboem: You're welcome
<kasztan85> hi
<S_SubZero> hello
<babble> hello
<noob13> hey, is there a reason fonts seem to be rendered differently in xfce4 and gnome?
<noob13> i just switched, turned on all the smooth font settings, and yet, it looks a lot worse here for some reason
<msknight> Hi, sorry to barge in with a problem. Can anyone help with compiling "handbrake" on xubuntu 11.10 64 bit version please?
<noob13> msknight: isn't there a .deb package?
<msknight> No, not yet. A ppa link, but no package for Onieric yet.
<Sysi> noob13: set hinting to RGB and test different hinting options, and possibly different fonts
<msknight> I have installed g++, yasm, libtool and autoconf. The error concerns.... "/usr/bin/ld: Cannot find -lbz2" which I think can probably be solved by a soft link, but that's only from generic searching.
<msknight> I don't know if a soft link will solve it ... or even if it will, I'm not sure what files to soft link.
<Sysi> msknight: use ppa or download .deb from there and try to install that
<msknight> Sysi, There is no onieric in the ppa, and no deb that I can find.
<noob13> shouldn't the natty ppa work just fine?
<noob13> excuse me if i'm wrong, i really have no clue
<msknight> noob13, I don't know how to override the PPA to tell it to get the natty ... if such a thing is possible.
<ScottE> msknight, the commandline version of handbrake works fine in 11.10. The gui version is supposed to be fixed soon.
<ScottE> I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that the natty version won't work in 11.10
<msknight> ScottE, I've checked the PPA for the CLI and I can't find Onieric in there, either.
<Sysi> https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa/+build/1713061
<Sysi> IDK if that works but worth  a try
<msknight> I'm downloading it now! I'm willing to try ... almost ... anything!
<ScottE> Sysi, doubtful, that's from may 2010 :-)
<Sysi> ugh, I picked from version anyway
<ScottE> I wish I could remember how I installed it, but that's on another box at home
<Sysi> ..no, that old
<msknight> Apparently I'm standing at the gates to dependency hell.
<ScottE> msknight, see if this helps https://forum.handbrake.fr/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=22230
<ScottE> Pretty sure that's the ppa I used for cli version
<ScottE> (that is, the stebbins/handbrake-snapshots one)
<msknight> Looks like something is coming down.
<msknight> Yay, I'm up and running ... I think.
<msknight> Many thanks.
<ScottE> sure msknight, it will be nice when the full gui version is working again, but at least the cli is something
<msknight> Looks like the GUI version is running here.
<ScottE> oh great news msknight. I guess I should update from the latest snapshot too
<msknight> And to think I spent all that time trying to work out all those other compilation errors :-)
<msknight> Never mind, it was good practice!
<msknight> Well ... thanks for the help folks. Very kind of you.
<xubuntu306> hello, everybody
<xubuntu306> how i can disable monitor mirroring on my xubuntu
<xubuntu306> ?
<Sysi> arandr or nvidia/ati-tool
<xubuntu306> i have intel 945GM Chipset =(
<xubuntu306> Sysi: so, what i should to do?
<well_laid_lawn> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.4-1 (oneiric), package size 48 kB, installed size 376 kB
<xubuntu306> only install Arandr, and i will solve my problem?
<Sysi> use it
<Mahmoud> hi, why can't my xtfce4-terminal doesn't beep upon the execution of "beep" command, or echo -e "\a"
<Anom01y_> hi, I recently upgraded xubuntu 10.10 to 11.04
<Anom01y_> my other Linux acct is no longer able to log on via xfce
<Anom01y_> or maybe I never could log on in the first place
<Anom01y_> but when I try I get "unable to load fail safe" error with a quit button, which I can'\t click
<Anom01y_> so I have to reset the computer
<Anom01y_> my main xfce acct works fine
<ISBB> afternoon
<ISBB> got a question of the n00b here
<ISBB> if anyone is around?
<alethiophile> possibly?
<ISBB> multi monitors w/ xubuntu
<ISBB> i cant get them to play the way i want
<ISBB> have 4 monitors 2 seperate nvidia cards.. nvidia's manager works OK but doesnt play right
<alethiophile> what doesn't play?
<ISBB> in a nut shell.. i have my one monitor as my main desktop and the other 3 as a giant twin view array
<alethiophile> unfortunately I probably can't help with that
<ISBB> lol no worries bud
<ISBB> coming over from windows trying to make things play the same
<Marion> Does xubuntu not support rpm.?
<alethiophile> it uses .deb by default
<ISBB> and im used to my 4 monitor setup.  I have 3 i use regularly and the 4th is tucked off on the side for media
<alethiophile> Marion: you can use alien (in the repositories) to convert rpms to debs
<Marion> So I nees to dowload the deb instead
<alethiophile> if one is available, that would be easier
<Marion> Ok I'll have to try that when I get home
<well_laid_lawn> Marion: cheked if the app is in the repos?
<alethiophile> so: I have loadkeys, but the keymap files are missing
<alethiophile> where can I get them, and where the f*** is my computer getting its key mapping from on the TTYs?
<Marion> Its the drivers for my printer scanner
<Marion> So I have another question.  How do I make it so that my computer never turns off the display. I have disabled power control however I still get my screen going off
<well_laid_lawn> Marion: in a terminal you can try   xset -dpms
<ochosi> Marion: you can also look at the screensaver-settings
#xubuntu 2011-11-04
<evelyn> hi guys im having some trouble installing xubuntu x386 11.10 from a USB drive
<GridCube> what kind of problem?
<GridCube> does the USB turn into a fire?!
<GridCube> D:
<Mahmoud> hi, can i install a copy of evince that is linked against gtk2 instead of gtk3?
<GridCube> i guess
<Mahmoud> how
<GridCube> xubuntu has both engines so
<GridCube> just install it
<Mahmoud> just do sudo apt-get install evince?
<Marion> So after I do xset dpms what do I do
<GridCube> Mahmoud, that should install a version of evince yes
<GridCube> i don't know if that would be gtk3 or 2 tho
<ochosi> Mahmoud: depending on your version of x/ubuntu you'll either get gtk3 or gtk2
<GridCube> !info evince
<ubottu> evince (source: evince): Document (PostScript, PDF) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 199 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<ochosi> Mahmoud: until 11.04 you'll get evince gtk2
<ochosi> Mahmoud: only in 11.10 there's the gtk3 version of evince
<Marion> Ochosi if I install 11.10 will it just replace my current distribution
<GridCube> what distribution do you have Marion ?
<Mahmoud> ochosi: i have 11.10 but want evince linked against gtk2
<Marion> 11.04
<ochosi> Marion: i guess it's not entirely easy to get the gtk2 version
<ochosi> eehm
<ochosi> i mean Mahmoud, not Marion
<Mahmoud> sad
<Mahmoud> will go dirty mode then (dirty stuff at xubuntu)
<ochosi> Mahmoud: why would you want the gtk2 version?
<ochosi> i mean what's the expected gain?
<Mahmoud> just to use gtk2 themes
<Mahmoud> i'll edit hte gtk2 theme and rename stuff to make it appear as gtk3
<Mahmoud> see how it works
<GridCube> Mahmoud, xubuntu has the same theme on gtk3 than gtk2
<Mahmoud> their default theme is somewhat white and screwed my eyes
<GridCube> oh
<Mahmoud> what's the latest one? dark_days?
<Mahmoud> or greybird
<ochosi> Mahmoud: yeah, that's a problem. no quick'n'easy solution for that
<ochosi> greybird is the only xubuntu-theme that has gtk2/3 support
<Mahmoud> damn. the gtk3 themes are structured very differently (.css files)
<ochosi> Mahmoud: yep i know, i made greybird's gtk3 variant (and the gtk2 one in fact :) )
 * GridCube was going to blame ochosi for not making a new albatross theme but he will not because he respects ochosi's hard work :D
<ochosi> hehe
<Mahmoud> greybird still sucks
<Mahmoud> i use atolm + my own changes so that i see no white bg at all while still being useable
<Mahmoud> white bg is just for the stupids who are still thinking that lcd/crt/plazma are white papers
<rhin0> whats causing "dbus-daemon" to hog 100% of my cpu -- do I have a rootkit or something -- 100% of cpu from bootup
<rhin0> /etc/int.d/dbus restart have to run even after reboot -- to get cpu down from 100% .. what's it doing?  (dbus-daemon)
<rhin0> I suspect it's "gnome services" in startup
<rhin0> i don't even know what uses "dbus-daemon"
<rhin0> "messaging"
 * GridCube has no idea
<Marion> Hey gridcube how hard is it to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10
<GridCube> i would guess not so hard
<GridCube> but as i always do clean installs i don't really know
<GridCube> you should delete all the . starting folders on your home though
<GridCube> all the ones you are sure you don't need to keep
<GridCube> so you dont keep conflicting config files
<GridCube> and it should work pretty well
<Marion2> Stupid android
<GridCube> :P
<Marion2> So if I install 11.10 will it just replace the current distribution
<GridCube> pretty much, thats the idea
<well_laid_lawn> the upgrade went fine here
<GridCube> :) ^^ better help then :D
<Marion2> And would my files be safe our do I need to move them to my secondary hdd
<GridCube> Marion2, thats ALWAYS a good idea
<well_laid_lawn> should always be backing up anyway ;)
<GridCube> let me repeat it THATS ALWAYS A GOOD IDEA
<Marion2> Who said I have good ideas
<babble> lag? sigh.
<Marion2> Ok so any changes I made to say dpms or setting up auto mount would I need to redo that
<GridCube> Marion2, on upgrades, i don't think so, but that could happen
 * GridCube has never had much luck whit upgrades
<rhin0> I wouldn't do it
<rhin0> would clean install
<rhin0> think I only did an upgrade to 10.10 went ok though
<GridCube> yes i would do a clean install too
<GridCube> but then you need to reconfigure everything
<GridCube> :P thats not so hard when you remember how to edit fstab or save a copy of it somewhere and then replace it
<well_laid_lawn> with a clean install you don't get to keep things like firefox bookmarks
<GridCube> >save the json file >restore bookmarks
<Marion2> Sorry guys I'm at work
<Marion2> So back up my home folder and my con fig files i edited just to be on the safe side then cross my fingers to see what happens?
<well_laid_lawn> yeppers
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> if you use firefox also save your bookmarks
<Marion2> I have my firefox profiles saved to my secondary hdd
<GridCube> :)
 * rhin0 wondering why usb-creator-gtk creates usb installs that fail to boot now .. is that since 11.10
<rhin0> or is my usb key worn out
<rhin0> naw
<GridCube> rhin0, you using this http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ ?
<rhin0> no I just use usb-creator-gtk -- blank the key - write the iso ... so far that's worked
<GridCube> never did that
<GridCube> unetbootin always worked for me
<rhin0> i think i've used that before -- creates usb keys specific to the distro -- ok that will prbably work -- suffice to say I think usb-creator-gtk has stopped working in 11.10
<GridCube> you can use an iso whit unetbootin
<GridCube> ggg with no whit
<rhin0> i know i've used it before -- just have used usb-creator-gtk because it's simpler -- you don't have to select what distro -- just seemed to create a bootable usb for anything (before)
 * GridCube needs to stop writing whit
<GridCube> :P
 * rhin0 following the greece situation -- what will happen
<Marion> I wish I was at home
<KingSphinx> I'm trying to install xubuntu-desktop, but apt-get hangs at 8% trying to fetch libpurple.
<well_laid_lawn> KingSphinx: try a different mirror
<KingSphinx> There's a different mirror for Xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Oneiric, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<well_laid_lawn> yep you select it in synaptic
<Hannofcart> Hello, I'm trying to connect to a wireless network from a new Xubuntu install. lshw shows me that my wireless card is a BCM4311 device. I don't have any means to connect it via ethernet either so I tried the 'STA - No Intenet Access' method as described in the documentation: http://bit.ly/w0DUvf
<Hannofcart> However, running System->Additional Drivers doesn't show any new drivers available for install
<Hannofcart> Can someone please tell me what I ought to be doing?
<Hannofcart> The wireless device does not show up in ifconfig
<KingSphinx> If you're on IRC with that Xubuntu install, I think that means you got drivers working.
<Hannofcart> KingSphinx, heh, no this is a different machine
<KingSphinx> Oh wait... sorry. Didn't see the next posts.
<KingSphinx> Try restarting? That usually works for me and my BCM4318.
<Hannofcart> KingSphinx, yes, did that. Still no drivers visible
<KingSphinx> BTW, I'm still trying to install xubuntu-desktop, and it still sticks at 8% and fails. I don't have Synaptic because I run Kubuntu on my machine.
<Hannofcart> KingSphinx, you can make do with apt-get
<Hannofcart> no?
<KingSphinx> But apt-get is precisely the problem right now. When trying to install xubuntu-desktop with apt-get, it gets stuck trying to fetch libpurple and eventually fails with a "Hash suh mismatch" error.
<KingSphinx> *sum
<well_laid_lawn> KingSphinx: you can check in /etc/apt/sources.list which mirror you are using and maybe change it
<evelyn> hi there, im having trouble booting into my freshly installed xubuntu install. the splash screen loads, and then i get stuck at a looping screen
<evelyn> the screen just seems to flash over and over...
<well_laid_lawn> evelyn: that's weird - did you do the cd check?
<evelyn> hmm no, i think its a driver issue. seems like other people are having it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1807612
<evelyn> i am able to switch to tty1 and get a login there
<well_laid_lawn> evelyn: tried running an update?
<Marion2> So I'm trying to boot a linux install disk and it just goes tip black after I choose install xubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> it'll probably need a kernel boot parameter for the graphics
<jimmy8888> hi how do i change my clock? it is incorrect by one hour
<jimmy8888> dpkg-reconfigure tzdata fixed it
<marion> so i burned a new copy of the xubuntu and its going to a black screen after i hit enyert on install xubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> did you do the cd check?
<well_laid_lawn> it'll probably need a kernel boot parameter for the graphics
<marion> so what do i need to do lawn?
<well_laid_lawn> first I'd check the cd from the cd's menu
<marion> at that menu that gives me the option to install?
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<well_laid_lawn> do you know the graphics card?
<marion> and that will do the kernel?
<marion> yeah its an ati graphics card
<well_laid_lawn> marion: it will check that the iso you burned it from is ok and that the burn went ok
<marion> ok how do i do the kernel update then
<well_laid_lawn> it's not an update
<marion> ok so what will i need to do for the kernel boot parameter
<well_laid_lawn> how did the cd check go?
<marion> havent done it yet
<marion> im on the linux machine
<marion> is there a way that i can do a cd check from within
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know about that - you could check the iso
<well_laid_lawn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<well_laid_lawn> I'd be checking for a bad burn that causes all sorts of issues
<marion> ok i am redownloading just to be on the safe side
<mikodo> sure nice to see more activity here lately .. G'nite :)
<marion> within linux is there another program other than brasero that i can use to burn the iso
<marion> brasero is telling me there is not enough space on the disk for the iso
<TheSheep> marion: there are several
<TheSheep> marion: xfburn for example
<TheSheep> marion: or that kde one, forgot the name
<TheSheep> marion: k3b
<TheSheep> marion: it's also possible, that the iso is too big for your cd
<marion> 677 iso 700 cd
<Marion> Ok well laid lawn are you here still
<well_laid_lawn> Marion: yep
<well_laid_lawn> !tab | Marion
<ubottu> Marion: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<well_laid_lawn> Marion: you can type wel and hit the tab key and get well_laid_lawn
<klawd> hi!
<klawd> how can i make the terminal start in fullscreen?
<well_laid_lawn> I can't find an option for that except hit F11 after it starts
<klawd> i found ~/.local/share/applications
<klawd> i guess that's key
<well_laid_lawn> that's just the mimetypes files
<well_laid_lawn> you could have a look at the .desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<klawd> ok, so.. i added gnome-terminal.desktop to ~/.local/share/applications and put Exec=gnome-terminal --window --maximize in it
<klawd> that does work but it's buggy somehow
<klawd> it's too big
<well_laid_lawn> why gnome-terminal?
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu has xfce4-terminal
<klawd> yes, but i don't use it since it's all bold somehow
<well_laid_lawn> if you run the gnome terminal command from a terminal is the size right?
<klawd> i found a setting in the options that lets me set the geometry
<klawd> that's good enough
<well_laid_lawn> great
<broken> morning
<broken> can I install xubuntu from inside ubuntu?
<gju_> yes
<gju_> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Sysi> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Sysi> and parallel works too
<broken> thanks
<gju_> can i somehow hide the skype icon from the xfce notification area? so far i only found how i can hide it under unity.
<Sysi> skype's settings?
<gju_> didn't find anything there.
<ochosi> gju_: if you right-click the panel and get to the settings-dialog of the notification-area you can hide skype's icon
<ochosi> gju_: but an arrow will remain to bring the hidden icons back, winxp-style
<gju_> thanks for the tip, but it seems that skye doesn't but its icon in this part of the notification-area. at least i cannot hide it in the menu.
<jimmy8888> hello, does somebody know how to configure bash in xubuntu so that tab-completion works for commands prefixed with 'sudo' ??
<jimmy8888> (in a simlar way to how the 'normal' ubuntu terminal works)
<Sysi> works like that for me..
<jimmy8888> hmmm is it controlled by .bashrc or a different file?
<jimmy8888> ok fixed it: `sudo aptitude install bash-completion`
<jimmy8888> not sure why it was not installed as part of the base xubuntu-desktop metapackage...
<surreal7z> Hi guys. Look, I have a weird problem. Xubuntu 11.10.  After rebooting computer it connects to my wireless network automatically but when i disconnect it AND try to reconnect it.. the sigh just circles on and on and doesn't connect
<surreal7z> So, it just works when it automatically connects at startup
<surreal7z> I think it has to do with Avahi deamon.... but not sure
<surreal7z> Now.. I'm connected... but if I want to reconnect it will not work till I restart my computer
<surreal7z> it's driving me insane
<surreal7z> Also:: ad_hoc networks work::: but access point one; don't
<surreal7z> Several times I had pop-out about Avahi service and local domain...
<braintorch> hello. Is there a way to replace thunar with nautilus or pcmanfm properly?
<TheSheep> braintorch: what do you mean? just use the other file manager
<braintorch> when I open directory or removable drive from desktop it launches thunar
<braintorch> I searched some option in xfdesktop but had no luck
<TheSheep> braintorch: you can disable that in thunar's preferences
<nicola> salve
<braintorch> TheSheep: if you mean "volume management" I have disabled it already.
<nicola> come si può cambiare il cursore di testo in xubuntu in modo da averne uno più sottile?
<Pici> !it | nicola
<ubottu> nicola: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nicola> ok
<jimmy8888> hi is there a sticky or a faq for installing sun/oracle java in xubuntu 11.10?
<Sysi> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<KingSphinx> Reinstalled with Xubuntu 11.10 last night, and so far, I've only gotten sound partially working through my USB headset. That is, I can hear stuff, but the volume control on the headset doesn't work, I have to adjust it using pavucontrol.
<Sysi> volume control physically doesn't work or panel applet doesn't?
<KingSphinx> The volume applet looks like it works (it notifies me about volume changing and whatever), but sound isn't actually getting any quieter/louder, it stays at a constant volume.
<KingSphinx> I don't know if that all got through...
<Sysi> KingSphinx: change it to use proper mixer/device in settings
<KingSphinx> I've tried that, but volume still doesn't work properly.
<[h4wk]> hi 2 all
<[h4wk]> I have a question?
<[h4wk]> :)
<totocheku> hi
<totocheku> I love xUbuntu
<[h4wk]> xD
<[h4wk]> we all love it :D
<Sysi> *Xubuntu (I think xbox-ubuntu was called xUbuntu)
<[h4wk]> Sysi can you help me I have a litle question...
<Sysi> say seomething with question mark and we'll see
<[h4wk]> Is there any way to edit xubuntu right-click apps menu?
<Sysi> it should be the same as panel menu
<[h4wk]> ok...but how can it be edited?
<Sysi> alacarte or lxmenued
<[h4wk]> thank you....lxmenued?
<Sysi> apt-get install --no-install-recommends alacarte
<[h4wk]> thanks :D
<Sysi> something like that, lxmenuedit
<[h4wk]> Yeah this is cool :D
<[h4wk]> @Sysi but some of options are not working...is it better to install it with recommends?
<preecher> if used gparted to create a partition--  can i in turn "reclaim" that space/partition ?   more or less put that partition space back from where i took it from?
<TheSheep> preecher: where did you take it from?
<TheSheep> preecher: you can delete the partition
<TheSheep> preecher: it will then appear as free space
<preecher> TheSheep, i took it from my main partition where i have xubuntu installed--i was going to dual boot between a couple of different distros but decided i dont wish to do that now and want to put it back if possible  but i can always do a reinstall but was just looking for a easy way out
<TheSheep> preecher: you can resize your old partiion when you delete that new one
<preecher> TheSheep, i will do that then   many thanks-)
<SiDi> hey there
<grizly> Hi
<SiDi> just moved to 11.10, I'd like to know among other things: what on earth were nautilus and gnome-settings-daemon installed and running on reboot // what is this new power notification icon in my notification area and how do I get rid of it // why is empathy not using my default font size anymore?
<SiDi> and also, where is my wallpaper?
<grizly> I just found the "Settings Manager" myself, but it seems to cover Notifications/Wallpapers/Startup stuff.. its in the middle of the app launcher
<TheSheep> SiDi: empathy? nautilus? sounds like you have gnome installed
<TheSheep> SiDi: the extra power manager icon is probably from gnome-power-manager
<SiDi> TheSheep: I'm kind of furious yeah. I signed in for XFCE :D
<grizly> Or he has a tick in the "Launch GNOME services on startup" under Compatibility options
<TheSheep> SiDi: how did you install it?
<SiDi> it was gnome-settings-daemon
<SiDi> TheSheep: regular update;
<SiDi> grizly: pretty sure I havent :d
<TheSheep> grizly: that would not explain how they got to his disk in the first place
<SiDi> gsd was long time uninstalled
<TheSheep> SiDi: my theory is that you have some application installed than suddenly became dependent on nautilus in the new version
<TheSheep> SiDi: so the update pulled it in
<TheSheep> SiDi: but it's just a working hypothesis
<SiDi> thats not a valid reason for that thing to think it can replace my fluffy and sweet xfdesktop
<SiDi> and thunar
<TheSheep> agreed, but nautilus is bad mannered like that
<SiDi> your hypothesis is most likely right
<TheSheep> just remove it
<TheSheep> with package manager
<SiDi> ahah i purged it :D
<SiDi> now onto font size problems
<SiDi> lol the release notes claim exaile is still the default player
<TheSheep> to be honest I long ago lost touch with xubuntu defaults, picked my own apps for everything and sticking with them
<TheSheep> and that's probably the best way for experienced users
<TheSheep> that is, for those who actually care which application they are using
<SiDi> TheSheep: yeah and thats why i dont want an upgrade to add me some apps i dont use
<SiDi> :D
<TheSheep> you can always remove them
<TheSheep> but agreed, compulsive upgrading just because there is a new version is not good
<SiDi> good bye pulseaudio
<SiDi> i'm pissed that i update my system in order to have a recent kernel and apps and that then i have to uninstall DAEMONS that i never asked for
<SiDi> Im not sure if i did remove xubuntu-desktop before
<SiDi> but this still annoys me :D
<TheSheep> pulseaudio is useful
<SiDi> Ok, exaile is completely broken
<SiDi> TheSheep: it's not to me :o)
<TheSheep> SiDi: if you like to configure your sound card in every application separately, then sure, go ahead
<SiDi> TheSheep: GStreamer provides enough interfaces for what I need
<SiDi> i know its friday but i dont have time for troll wars :p
<SiDi> hm
<SiDi> ochosi: there have been changes in GStreamer
<SiDi> ochosi: which might explain the xfce4-volumed bugs and why exaile isnt running anymore.
<SiDi> I feel like installing debian :/
<kapuze> does anybody know how to enable the thinkpad hotkeys under xubuntu? like Fn+F4 for suspend
<Marion> So I am trying to run the 11.10 live cd and it wont support the kernel is there a fix
<SiDi> kapuze: they should work by default unless your laptop's not properly recognized
<kapuze> they are recognized well, they work under gnome
<Marion2> So is there a fix fire the kernel
<Arpad2> hello
<kapuze> solved, i had to configure the shortcut in the settings
<Arpad2> can 32 bit program versions be installed on 64 bit OS ?
<SiDi> kapuze: then its probably that the key was bound by gnome-settings-daemon, and isnt managed by xfce. Which keys is it?
<kapuze> Fn+F4 to suspend the computer
<SiDi> kapuze: you might want to ask in #xfce. It should be done by xfce4-power-manager, I think. but it's been a while since I last had a look at these things
<kapuze> SiDi: u are right man, i found a setting there in the powet-manager, thanks
<Marion2> I am having a kernel issue
<marion> hello everyone  I am trying to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 and its telling me that it cant support the kernel for the graphics. Does anyone know a way to fix this
<xubuntu467> hi
<pertutatis> hi, anyone know how to disable scrolling on mousepad?  (xubuntu 11.10)
<well_laid_lawn> pertutatis: you can edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf file for that
<pertutatis> how can i do that?
<well_laid_lawn> pertutatis: try in a terminal   gksu mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf
<pertutatis> ok
<well_laid_lawn> and turn anything with scroll in the name to off
<pertutatis> sorry but nothing happens
<pertutatis> what is suposed to run that?
<executionist> what is the simplest way to video call someone from xubuntu to a windows machine?
<well_laid_lawn> pertutatis: you'll need to at least logout for it to take affect
<TheSheep> executionist: gmail
<executionist> the mail client? or google talk?
<well_laid_lawn> pertutatis: you could make the change through synclient immediately
<pertutatis> sorry I dont get it
<well_laid_lawn> pertutatis: synclient is the terminal application that lets you set touchpad properties
<well_laid_lawn> man synclient
<pertutatis> may i type man synclient on terminal?
 * TheSheep prefers gpointing-device-settings
<pertutatis> I'm lost here sorry
#xubuntu 2011-11-05
<GridCube> So
<GridCube> I'm trying to install xubuntu on my new netbook
<GridCube> but it doesnt recongnizes, either my wired or the wireless card :(
<holstein> thats not cool
<GridCube> no its not
<holstein> some HP mininote with broadcom?
<GridCube> and the installer just doesnt want to move on whitout a network card
<GridCube> no its an intel classmate
<holstein> oh... interesting
<holstein> i would just grab the alternate iso then
<holstein> not sure what thats about
<GridCube> im using the alternate is
<holstein> from the install, you should be able to sort it out
<GridCube> o
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> GridCube: im new here... all i can suggest is work-arounds
<GridCube> it says just that "the installer cant go on because no network card is installled"
<GridCube> :)
<holstein> installing minimal from some other alternate iso
<GridCube> workarounds work
<holstein> and installing xubuntu-desktop when you get *some* network going
<GridCube> mmm
<holstein> GridCube: did you try the live one though?
<holstein> the gui installer?
<GridCube> nope
<holstein> that cant hurt
<GridCube> :P well i need the iso
<GridCube> that would take a huge lot of time
 * holstein wonders if theres a bug somewhere filed for that issue
<holstein> GridCube: how about from that iso? the options... 'minimal install, or CLI only
<holstein> are those still there?
<GridCube> theres just cli
<holstein> try that
<holstein> same installer though...
<GridCube> what on earth
<holstein> no good?
<GridCube> realtek says its integrated on the kernel
<GridCube> support for RTL8191SE
<holstein> yeah, im surprised you dont have it
<holstein> and the installer should go past it anyways
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> it should
<GridCube> i think i need a new image
<marion> is there a way to update the kernel?
<holstein> marion: i do it in the terminal
<holstein> ive been just installing aptitude and doing it :)
<Unit193> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade for terminal
<holstein> but the upgrad manager should do it
<marion> holstein im running into a problem trying to upgrade im getting a kernel panic
<holstein> well... maybe the package you downloaded is bad?
<holstein> i would reinstall the latest kernel
<marion> i've downloaded three all from xubuntu.org
<marion> how to i reinstall the latest kernel
<holstein> i would just do that in whatever package manager you are comfortable with
<holstein> i like synaptic for that ...GUI management
<marion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/728747/
<marion> thats what happens when i do what unit193 said
<holstein> so you are up to date
<holstein> marion: run this first
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<marion> ok thats done now what
<holstein> marion: run the other command again
<marion> same results
<holstein> so you are up to date
<marion> then why is it not letting me update
<holstein> there are no kernel updates available for you
<Unit193> Now run uname -a
<holstein> marion: there are no updates to be had
<marion> i wanna do 11.10
<holstein> marion: ?
<marion> right now i am on 11.04
<holstein> OK
<marion> Linux marion-desktop 2.6.32-35-generic #78-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 11 15:27:15 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<holstein> http://zeeis.me/upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-04/
<holstein> i personally would just reinstall
<holstein> backup and reinstall fresh
<holstein> takes so little time to install these days
<marion> this is taking me down to maverik merecat. i would do that holstein but when i try to go to the installer it wont let me
<holstein> http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-11.04-natty-narwhal-to-11.10-oneiric-ocelot-desktop-and-server
<holstein> marion: use the update tool
<marion> is there a way to see what distro i am on?
<holstein> marion: cat /etc/issue
<Unit193> marion: lsb_release -r will tell you
<holstein> in the terminal
<holstein> or that ^
<marion> apparently i am on 10.04
<marion> i could have sworn i downloaded 11.04
<Unit193> You'd have to go 10.04 > 10.10 > 11.04 > 11.10
<holstein> i would stay there til 12.04
<Unit193> ^^
<holstein> that'll go 10.04 to 12.04
<holstein> but, i typically just test the upgrades to see if it works
<holstein> and reinstall ;)
<marion> 12.04 will be the next long term release
<marion> ???
<holstein> yup
<marion> well i am doing the maverick update now
<holstein> as long as you know that i suggest you dont, go for it :)
<DoverOs> are all ports closed by default?
<well_laid_lawn> nope it's the opposite iirc
<DoverOs> oh ok, that's how i lik eit
<well_laid_lawn> that's a large accent you have there
<DoverOs> open source should apply to your ports too ;D
<well_laid_lawn> ;)
<DoverOs> :p
<well_laid_lawn> I've never had to open a port to use a service
<DoverOs> "scans network" wow that guy has all his ports open, better not mess with him
<DoverOs> i'll do that if i get my hands on a netbook
<uofm49426> anyone know a way to share a hard drive partion well in xubuntu over dns
<uofm49426> the drive is ntfs
<well_laid_lawn> dns = domain name server - that translates e.g. google.com to an ip
<well_laid_lawn> sharing over a local area network should be easy enough
<well_laid_lawn> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<uofm49426> is everything i need already in xubuntu by default
<uofm49426> it just a 53 gb partion i use to hole movie on want to share on my xbox 360
<well_laid_lawn> if the share is on another comp look at gigolo
<well_laid_lawn> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-3 (oneiric), package size 140 kB, installed size 856 kB
<uofm49426> dont want to any main drives with anything important
<well_laid_lawn> you should already have the samba client to connect to other comps share folders
<uofm49426> i dont see it yet at xbox
<well_laid_lawn> did you check the samba link ^ ?
<uofm49426> YES using samba server configuration drive setup /media/1e5ba2a94cbfbodo
<uofm49426> permission read right visible
<uofm49426> description media hard drive
<uofm49426> how can i find out if it going out the right way
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use an xbox but found this - http://forums.xbox-scene.com/index.php?showtopic=614896
<uofm49426> wish i could get xbmc running but the natty repo is all but dont want to work
<uofm49426> how about ushare
<uofm49426> does ushare have a frontend gui
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know about ushare
<rlp10> I can't find the xubuntu touchpad settings, do I need to install something?
<well_laid_lawn> iirc there's pointer-settings for that
<well_laid_lawn> !info gpointer-settings
<ubottu> Package gpointer-settings does not exist in oneiric
<well_laid_lawn> !info gpointer-settings
<well_laid_lawn> !info gpointer-setting
<ubottu> Package gpointer-setting does not exist in oneiric
<well_laid_lawn> bah
<Shirakawasuna> !info gpointing-device-settings
<ubottu> gpointing-device-settings (source: gpointing-device-settings): configuration tool for pointing devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-5ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 62 kB, installed size 600 kB
<well_laid_lawn> !info ta
<ubottu> Package ta does not exist in oneiric
<well_laid_lawn> ta
<rostayob> Is there a way to make the volume control well integrated with pulseaudio
<rostayob> Right now I have to manually use pavucontrol to mute/unmute sometimes
<nikolam> How to report a bug when ubuntu-bug can not find firefox?  I have firefox 7 installed instead of in-distribudion one, using PPA repository for newer Firefox.
<nikolam> Why reporting bugs is to tight to firefox, anyway? I am on Lucid, XUbuntu 10.04 LTS 64-bit.
<well_laid_lawn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<well_laid_lawn> - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<nikolam> yes well_laid_lawn but what it have to do with reporting BUGS?
<nikolam> If I upgrade my browser, or use any PPA, that should not affect BUG reporting for whole OS
<nikolam> ubuntu-bug is misleadingly made inside to NEED firefox and not to use any other browser.
<nikolam> Is looks to me like unintentional vendor lock-in for Mozilla Firefox.
<well_laid_lawn> you're using a ppa - ubuntu doesn't fix those bugs
<nikolam> What if I uninstall firefox?
<nikolam> well_laid_lawn, well, it is not PPA bug
<well_laid_lawn> then you won't have the bug from what you said
<nikolam> Ok, I will try uninstalling Firefox
<nikolam> and will see how it will report a bug then.
<well_laid_lawn> <nikolam> How to report a bug when ubuntu-bug can not find firefox?  I have firefox 7 installed instead of in-distribudion one, using PPA repository for newer Firefox.
<well_laid_lawn> says you used a ppa
<nikolam> ok, I will uninstall it.
<nikolam> then what
<well_laid_lawn> do you have a bug then?
<nikolam> will see after uninstalling
<nikolam> And its about xfce-weather-plugin stopped working yesterday not updating weather from network etc
<well_laid_lawn> so where does firefox come into it?
<nikolam> thats it. ubuntu'bug can not report bugs because it depends on firefox being installed.
<well_laid_lawn> ahh ok I'm with you now
<nikolam> if uninstalled - > no reporting bugs
<nikolam> So I guess i would need to install in-distribution firefox, to report bug on ubuntu-bug itself.
<well_laid_lawn> you'll need some sort of browser...
<nikolam> I guess proper way should be that ubuntu-bug should use default browser, whatever it is, in my case seamonkey (or ff7 of chromium or konqueror or opera or...)
<well_laid_lawn> how can they sort out bugs if ppl have who knows what app installed from some ppa?
<well_laid_lawn> the ppa could change so many files
<nikolam> Aha. but maybe it should work if there is no FF. there are other browsers in official repos, too, maybe someone does not have love on FF from repo? :)
<nikolam> Hmm, maybe there should be some kind of protection for main distribution, protecting files replacements from PPAs.. but that is another topic.
<nikolam> I personally think that reporting bugs should not be connected with choosing browser, that would be bug of mine.
<well_laid_lawn> if your reporting bugs in ubuntu it's fair they expect you to be using thier packages
<well_laid_lawn> you can report it as a bug or feature request
<nikolam> yes that is true. And they should not expect I use firefox. :) I will.
<well_laid_lawn> luck ;)
<nikolam> I guess better answer would be: Patch :)
<nikolam> Oh, I need to find a way to report bugs alternatively. Even after installing firefox from repos, unable to report bug: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/728958/
<well_laid_lawn> do you still have the ppa in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<well_laid_lawn> I'm guessing that might be an issue
<nikolam> I diabled it.
<x0r> re2all
<x0r> i have troubles with my sound card, it didn't play
<x0r> since i have installed xubuntu))
<x0r> what i should to do?
<plantoschka> hi
<plantoschka> all channels umuted?
<plantoschka> check alsamixer
<x0r> no, only Emu tracker don't play
<x0r> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC861-VD Analog [ALC861-VD Analog] card 1: USB [E-MU Tracker Pre | USB], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<plantoschka> open a terminal and type 'alsamixer'
<x0r> done)
<x0r> and what i should to do next?
<plantoschka> there should be several regulators
<plantoschka> check that everywhere below that is 00 and not MM
<plantoschka> to switch press mm
<plantoschka> m
<plantoschka> brb 5 mins
<x0r> but how to change default sound card
<x0r> music does not play..
<plantoschka> alsamixer
<plantoschka> f6
<plantoschka> for system you can change default soundcard in audio settings
<plantoschka> or try
<plantoschka> asoundconf list
<plantoschka> asoundconf set-default-card CARD_NAME
<plantoschka> or check this: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=5608
<Xsamsung> hi does anyone know how to put the titelbar into the panel with xfce 4.8 so link in ubuntu when a window sis maximided
<plantoschka> Xsamsung, you mean sth like this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/how-to-enable-ubuntus-global-menu-in-xubuntu-11-10/
<plantoschka> ?
<Xsamsung> no linke this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/maximising-screen-space-in-ubuntu/ but this dosent work
<Xsamsung> http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=103732&file1=103732-1.png&file2=103732-2.png&file3=103732-3.png&name=Window+Applets&PHPSESSID=3b768ad8c7346c08f008ae8433b9f534
<plantoschka> well there was some kind of applet for xfce panel to use gnome2 panel-applets. don't know if that still exists
<x0r> plantoschka: but i haven't asoundconf
<x0r> which packet i should install?
<pahan> hello all, how to run compiz with xfce?
<x0r> alsa-utils is alreay installed
<plantoschka> x0r, : try it like this http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=5608
<x0r> it doesn't play again =(
<GridCube> what doesnt?
<x0r> the second soundcard doesn't play
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> that can be tricky
<GridCube> you do need them both?
<x0r> yes
<GridCube> both are pci?
<x0r> but sometimes i use microphone which is connected to the first soundcard
<GridCube> can you do a lspci and pastebin it?
<x0r> the 1st - pci , and the 2nd - usb
<GridCube> i see
<GridCube> then one lsusb and one lspci :D
<x0r> just a second
<x0r> http://pastebin.com/4MGi5tFm
<GridCube> ok which is the one that does not work?
<GridCube> the usb one?
<x0r> yes
<x0r> usb one
<GridCube> mmm i cant seem to recognize it on the lsusb
<GridCube> can you?
<GridCube> its the "creative technology ltd"?
<x0r> Bus 001 Device 009: ID 041e:3f0a Creative Technology, Ltd
<x0r> yes, its)
<GridCube> x0r, question, do you have it pluged to you usb-hub?
<x0r> no it's connected directly
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> x0r, do you have pavucontrol installed?
<GridCube> !pavucontrol
<GridCube> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 136 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<x0r> installed
<GridCube> just checking
<x0r> now)
<x0r> good
<x0r> thank you, man
<x0r> and problem number 2
<x0r> i have 2 monitors
<xubuntu854> salve
<x0r> how i can do extend one of them
<GridCube> x0r, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/429642
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429642 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "USB creative xmod XFI Output does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<GridCube> check that bug
<xubuntu854> ho problemi all'accesso di xubuntu
<GridCube> x0r, i know people here have done that do not know really how
<GridCube> !it | xubuntu854
<ubottu> xubuntu854: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<x0r> GridCube: what i should to install , if i want extend one of the monitor
<GridCube> aranrd ?
<GridCube> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.4-1 (oneiric), package size 48 kB, installed size 376 kB
<x0r> currently they are mirror
<GridCube> yes, that happens
<GridCube> as said, people here have fixed that
<GridCube> not me tho :P
<GridCube> i just have one monitor
<x0r> GridCube: thank you very much)
<GridCube> :) just trying to help
<x0r> xfce is more usefull than unity, i think
<GridCube> :D i think that too
<x0r> what does mean option - lock channels together
<x0r> or, i'm understand, sorry))
<x0r> *oh
<Fudge> any idea of orca accessibility in latest xubuntu
<holstein> anyone running dual head?
<holstein> Fudge: looks like gnome-orca is in the repos for 11.10
<holstein> if you need a screen reader, i might look for something that doesnt pull in a bunch of gnome stuff (assuming orca does)
<Fudge> oh, thanks
<GridCube> not really, do you want to extend your monitor instead of mirroring it holstein ? tried arandr?
<holstein> GridCube: so far, i just used the 'monitor' tool
<holstein> it mirrored, and didnt work very well
<holstein> i would like to do either
<GridCube> well try arandr
<holstein> i need spanned for most cases, but i do presentations from time to time as well
 * holstein installing...
<holstein> GridCube: i have to say, it looks right...
 * holstein hooking up a monitor
<GridCube> well, i have to see if i can install xubuntu whit the live cd, yesterday the alternate failed on me
<GridCube> aahg god there it went again, its with no whit GridCube
<holstein> GridCube: this is looking promising... thanks
<GridCube> no prob
<GridCube> yay \o/ iso downloaded creating usb
<holstein> GridCube: :)
<GridCube> ok will try it :D
<Guest65065> Hi everyone, I installed chromium  last nigh to  replace firefox as the default. Even when I change chromium in the preferred applications menu, and selectt chrome, it asks  if  i  want it to be the default. every time i click to set it as the default and relaunch it from the menu, a dialog comes up asking me to choose  default  browser. any ideas?/ i'm new to this
<babble> Guest65065: I've had problems with Chrome (and, in this case, I assume Chromium, as well) setting *itself* as the default browser and setting a default browser in Preferred Applictaions.
<babble> don't set Chromium as the default in its dialog, when it asks - tick "don't ask again" - and just set it in preferred apps
<Guest65065> that won't affect it when I launch   links  fromm xchat for example?/
<Guest65065> actually ...  http://test.com
<babble> no, it'll work correctly.
<babble> I have Chrome installed now, and links from in here open in Chrome (instead of, say, Firefox)
<Guest65065> why did you go  for chrome over chromium?/
<babble> Guest65065: no special reason
<Guest65065> babble: Hm well  thanks. Perhaps you could help me with another problem.  I am trying to install flash  player and having  performance problems  with the versions I try to install?/
<babble> I'm not seeing particular peformance issues with Flash over the *usual* performance issues with flash. hehe. Let me see what I have installed.
<holstein> Guest65065: in the 'advanced' tab over in 'session and startup' i checked the box for 'launch GNOME services at starup
<holstein> im not sure what setting i did made it stick... i tried a bunch of things, and apparently gnome services helped make one persistent
<Guest65065> babble: This is my first linux experience and I installed a few other distributions before xubuntu. I believe it was Linux mint that had the flash package that worked best.
<Guest65065> I tried the default x64 flash install and got like 10fps on a 360p video
<Guest65065> then I tried this 64bit package with a 32bit wrapper or something
<Guest65065> and managed to get full speed up to 720p
<babble> Guest65065: I have flashplugin-11.0.1.152ubuntu1 installed; that should be installing 64-bit flash, but lemme rip open the metapackage and see what it's installed.
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> AWESOME
<GridCube> AWESOME!
 * holstein hight-fives GridCube 
<GridCube> livecd works!
<babble> okay, that's installing two things: Depends: flashplugin-downloader (>= 11.0.1.152ubuntu1), nspluginwrapper
<GridCube> all networks are working
<GridCube> touchscreen works out of the box
<GridCube> >:D
<GridCube> good bye win7
<babble> Guest65065: you should have the following installed in Synaptic: flashplugin-installer, nspluginwrapper, flashplugin-downloader
<holstein> also, the graphics driver can effect video performance
<holstein> and compositing
<Guest65065> Hm I don't know enough yet to understand graphics drivers etc
<Guest65065> I know that upon initial install I had around 300 frames in glxgears
<Guest65065> after installing fglrx
<holstein> Guest65065: thats the only reason i bring it up
<Guest65065> i get around 2000
<holstein> its not necessarily the xubuntu vs. mint
<Guest65065> babble: Thanks I'm installing them al now
<holstein> there are different kernels, differnt graphics driver rev, and proprietary driver
<Guest65065> yeah
<Guest65065> it's just the performance difference is/was so drastic
<babble> Guest65065: flashplugin-installer is a metapackage - it will grab the other two for you
<holstein> AFAIK, mint provides those proprietary drivers out of the box
<Guest65065> holstein: which drivers? I had to install fglrx on mint too
<holstein> Guest65065: whatever drivers you need...
<Guest65065> holstein: I would just assume a distribution like  ubuntu would be doing the same
<Guest65065> Oddly enough there are a few things fixed and some broken
<Guest65065> for example, i could correctly use the keyboard shortcuts to adjust volume .. on xubuntu they don't work.
<holstein> Guest65065: but you are not taking everything into consideration
<Guest65065> holstein: I can't given how limited my experience is : p
<holstein> and ubuntu *cant* release proprietary blobs like mint can/does
<holstein> ubuntu = xubuntu so...
<GridCube> mmm my netbook already had 3 primary partitions
<Guest65065> holstein: Aside from basic things like graphic or audio drivers ... i have no idea how or where to grab packages for things like my keyboard shortcuts
<holstein> Guest65065: i say, choose your battles, and take it one thing at a tie
<holstein> time*
<holstein> also, buy more linux friendly when you have the opportunity
<GridCube> so if i make a new primary for xubuntu i can not keep partitioning it, its safe to install a OS on a logical partition or should i ditch the win7 partitions allthogheter
<holstein> its a bit of a transition if you are coming from windows, but for me, now-a-days, i have a much more challenging time installing/configuring windows
<Guest65065> holstein: I bought this laptop solely to install a linux distribution on it and begin learning : P
<Guest65065> it's  Lenovo x120e, i was told they generally have good/great compatibility
<holstein> GridCube: i remember getting rid of one on a netbook, and reclaiming space... there was a 'data' partition in win7
<holstein> but, last reinstall i just wiped it
<Guest65065> holstein: Every distribution has something working the other didn't, which makes me optimistic
<Guest65065> i might have video and sound issues in xubuntu, but i don't have any random hangs or errors during my boot -- and even bluetooth works
<babble> Guest65065: I'm using the XFCE Volume daemon, which handles media keys in Xfce as well as notifcations for volume mounts.
<holstein> Guest65065: i like using live CD's for that... to see whats doing what and why... you just have to learn what to look for
<Guest65065> but in linux mint, i do get random black screens and boot errors etc,
<babble> sec, I'll get you the exact package name.
<GridCube> i have main called W7OS with 300gb a Recuperation with 5g and a system with 1gb
<holstein> kernel versions... what pacakges are where... ALSA rev... whatever
<Guest65065> it's a netbook holstein : P
<Guest65065> I did try the live versions on my usb stick
<holstein> Guest65065: i have 4
<Guest65065> babble: Is that enabled by default ?
<GridCube> :> im installed on a netbook Guest65065
<babble> not volume *mounts* but volume *event,* rather.
<babble> anyway.
<GridCube> installing
<babble> xfce4-volumed
<babble> it should have been but I'm running from a clean install of Xubuntu
<GridCube> :D the meta volume keys are working
<holstein> yeah... my keyboard shortcuts 'just work'
<babble> if you didn't nuke your last installation of Ubuntu or Mint, I suppose it's possible you have some odd config bits hanging around
<Guest65065> babble: Nah they were worked and it's installed at latest version : P
<GridCube> ok so my question, its safe to install an OS on a logic partition?
<babble> are you running gnome bits that also expect to handle your volume keys/
<babble> ?
<holstein> GridCube: if the installer will use it, i dont see why not
<holstein> should be fine
<GridCube> well im defining the partiotion with gparted
<GridCube> :/
<pahan> hi everyone, I have lags when I resize windows. Does anybody know what is the problem?
<GridCube> yay! i broke things up :D
<GridCube> well not so much :D
<GridCube> rezising worked
<GridCube> i could use the 'rescue' partition as swap :P
<GridCube> :D this is awesome
<GridCube> it took my picture
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> i havent used the live installer in years
<chebureque> hi there
<chebureque> guys i've got a problem that makes me mad)
<holstein> chebureque: :/
<chebureque> after connecting a usb flash, my system automatically mounts it, then i'm trying to write a film on it (both using mc and thunar), and every time my usb remounts, failing the copy process
<chebureque> xubuntu 11.10 (in 11.04 there was same problem)
<holstein> interesting
<chebureque> copying success on 12-15 try
<holstein> chebureque: you might want to try grsync
<chebureque> i'm newbi to linux, what's that is&
<chebureque> ?
<holstein> chebureque: assuming this is the *same* usb stick, it could be failing
<chebureque> that's not usb stick problem
<chebureque> was trying with another one - same shit
<chebureque> what is grsync?
<holstein> chebureque: this channel is logged, if you dont mind to be more courteous with your language :)
<chebureque> sorry, i will
<holstein> chebureque: you can try to copy the files with rsync in the terminal
<holstein> or grsync which is a GUI rsync, and maybe you will get output
<holstein> helpful error messages
<chebureque> hm
<holstein> you just need to troubleshoot it, and see
<holstein> there are at least 2 constants that i can state
<holstein> the machine/USB controller, and you
<chebureque> should i install something or its a shell command?
<holstein> so, it coud be that you have not aquired the skill, or that the USB controller is not very well supported
<chebureque> hm
<chebureque> with grsync everything copied well
<chebureque> no remounts
<chebureque> Rsync process exit status: 0
<tjingboem> where can i tell grub to generate a bigger font for the choice menu?
<GridCube> tjingboem, http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Splashimages.html#how_to_change_font
<tjingboem> GridCube thanks very much!
<tjingboem> can i also change the font size of Thunar?
<Sysi> I think it just uses default one
<tjingboem> okay, i'll tweak that a bit
<GridCube> i like to change it to the ubuntu font
<Marion> What does dpkg --configure -a do
<Marion> My usb mouse is not bring recognized how can I fix this
<incorrect> Marion, see if the kernel found your mouse in dmesg
<Marion> I'm just using the defaults
<incorrect> what mouse is it?
<Marion> Wait it started working
<Dr41th6h> Hey everyone.
<donatas_> Hi everyone, I just installed xubuntu 11.10 on my laptop and for some reason I can;t install hardware drivers or install any updates
<donatas_> could someone help me out
<donatas_> i'm connecting to the internet through USB cable going to my router
<donatas_> firefox work just fine, internet is online
<donatas_> I get these lines from jockey.log
<donatas_> 2011-11-05 20:21:45,276 DEBUG: NVidia(nvidia_173_updates).enabled(): target_alt$
<donatas_> 2011-11-05 20:21:45,277 DEBUG: nvidia_173_updates is not the alternative in use
<donatas_> 2011-11-05 20:21:45,450 DEBUG: NVidia(nvidia_current_updates).enabled(): target$
<donatas_> 2011-11-05 20:21:45,451 DEBUG: nvidia_current_updates is not the alternative in$
<donatas_> 2011-11-05 20:24:16,366 DEBUG: NVidia(nvidia_current).enabled(): target_alt Non$
<donatas_> 2011-11-05 20:24:16,367 DEBUG: nvidia_current is not the alternative in use
<donatas_> 2011-11-05 20:24:16,768 DEBUG: Installing package: nvidia-current
<donatas_> 2011-11-05 20:24:17,586 ERROR: Binary package nvidia-current has no trusted ori$
<donatas_> 2011-11-05 20:24:17,849 WARNING: modinfo for module nvidia_current failed: ERRO$
<donatas_> 2011-11-05 20:24:17,850 ERROR: XorgDriverHandler.enable(): package or module no$
<donatas_> 2011-11-05 20:24:17,867 ERROR: xorg:nvidia_current: get_alternative_by_name(nvi$
<donatas_> 2011-11-05 20:24:18,039 DEBUG: NVidia(nvidia_current).enabled(): target_alt Non$
<donatas_> 2011-11-05 20:24:18,040 DEBUG: nvidia_current is not the alternative in use
<donatas_> any thoughts ?
<TheSheep> please use a pastebin next time
<TheSheep> I can't even see your question
<donatas_> I get error when trying to install hardware drivers or updates after fresh install of xubuntu 11.10
<madnick> I have the same problem O_o
<donatas_> update manager says - Requires installation of untrusted packages
<donatas_> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<donatas_> Also I can't install any packages at all... it seams like something is wrong with repositories, authentification etc.
<Azelphur> Anyone  know how I set up a shared printer with Xubuntu?
<donatas_> changing to main server in software sources fixed the problem... Probably my local server was down
<donatas_> Xubuntu is like a breath of fresh air after unity... great simple and effective interface
<StormStrikes> Anyone with a Dell XPS 17 L702X that has the fan constantly running?  If so, any solutions?
<madnick> anyone happen to know what you need to tell aticonfig for it to extend my desktop?
<madnick> (not make 2 seperate desktops)
<madnick> (cant use dtop)
<XubuntuKris> I have an issue with genmon since upgrading to 11.10.
<XubuntuKris> Any time I boot up, it won't run automatically...well, it does run, but it only displays a blank spot where it's supposed to display the command output. I have to right click the blank spot and click properties, then it shows up and I can close out of the properties without changing anything.
<XubuntuKris> I don't have long to get info from here, so if anyone has anything, it'd be greatly appreciated.
<ochosi> XubuntuKris: i guess the best thing would be to report a bug at bugzilla.xfce.org
<ochosi> it doesn't sound like there'll be a quick and easy solution
<XubuntuKris> Maybe. I thought that it might have been something I'm doing wrong.lol
<XubuntuKris> is there supposed to be a certain way that the command I'm using should be input?
<XubuntuKris> like, example: uname -n
<XubuntuKris> should it have quotes?
<XubuntuKris> or anything else?
<XubuntuKris> or just the command?
<XubuntuKris> anyway, times up, I'm out.
<xubuntu269> Hi !
<xubuntu269> Is there anyone ?
<xubuntu269> I see, I'm alone. :'(
<ochosi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ochosi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Sysi> oh hi ochosi
<ochosi> hey Sysi
<takis-sanjo> hey, is there a way to save current save of windows and process opened and restore after restart?
<takis-sanjo> state*
<knome> takis-sanjo, check the "save session" boc on logout - note that it won't save documents etc. though, just the windows that are open
<takis-sanjo> ok thanx
<TheSheep> you can also sleep/hibernate instead of powering off...
<Marion> Omg linux
<knome> ?
<Marion> Broke
<Marion> So I updated from 11.04 to 11.10 abner it won't boot
<ubuntu> Hello my fellow Xubuntu inmates :-)
<ubuntu> I trust all of you find yourselves well
<ubuntu> is anyone else having troubles installing Precise Xubuntu ?
<ubuntu> Runs great in live mode but won't install onto ones hard drive.
<knome> precise? that's not even alpha yet.
<knome> there is no support for it yet
<Sysi> oh they announced name already?
<knome> ages ago
<knome> precise pangolin
<Sysi> very ubuntu
<ubuntu> test
<ubuntu> too bad one can't install Precise Pangolin it runs very well in live mode
<madnick> where did you even get that iso?
<madnick> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20111105/ ?
<takis-sanjo> hey i know this might not be the right chan, but how do i install python modules is there something similar to cpan like in perl?
<Myrtti> takis-sanjo: first check if the modules are installable via ubuntu package management
<ubuntu> yes from that exact same place madnick
<madnick> okay :)
<ubuntu> How does one change ones nick in Xchat ?
<Myrtti> /nick
<Myrtti> should work in every client
<takis-sanjo> Myrtti, nope they are not...
<deborah> madnick, did you try installing it ?
<madnick> deborah: i am waiting until Dec 1, where testing starts :)
<deborah> and here I wanted to run it off of my hard drive lol
<madnick> There was a release 20 days ago :P
<deborah> pity because the precise Xubuntu live disk runs extremely  well.
<Myrtti> are there any differences to Oneiric yet at this point?
<deborah> Myrttl, well I noticed that my tracpad works far more smoothly under precise then oneiric.
<deborah> granted I'm running precise live so far it doesn't seem install to a hard drive yet
<Myrtti> right... well, to me that wouldn't be good enough reason to install precise permanently yet
<deborah>  Myrtti, if you have a nice test  partition like I do I'd test away.
#xubuntu 2011-11-06
<Yoplitein> How do I boot into single-user mode on 11.04?
<Yoplitein> Rather, how do I access the boot loader menu?
<Myrtti> try pressing shift at boot?
<Yoplitein> that did it. Thanks!
<w30> Myrtti, will shift work on a "0" timeout also?
<w30> Myrtti, I always give myself a time and remove the silent or no show or whatever so I can fix what I goof up so I haven't had to find out.
<w30> What's precise xubuntu?
<Unit193> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784
<w30> Unit193, ok, cool, thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Yepo
<Space-Duck> What MP3 player would you recommend for xubuntu?
<Unit193> Well, just lookup to see if it will work, there are many. Personally I'd like something that runs !rockbox ;)
<Space-Duck> I meant more software wise, I'm trying to decide between Amarok, Banshee, or mpg123
<ahs3-> Space-Duck, I use gmusicbrowser which comes with xubuntu, works fine for me. and Pithos for pandora
<Space-Duck> thanks ahs3, gmusicbrowser isn't too bad
<puff> I just upgraded (via reinstall) from ubuntu 10.4 LTS to 11.10.  It actually seems *slower*... does somebody want to pitch me on xubuntu? :-)
<Space-Duck> puff, I did the same and it was slower
<Space-Duck> now I'm on xubuntu and lovin' it
<StormStrikes> anyone got a minute to help with a nvidia driver issue?
<puff> Harrum... what do I lose, besides the weight?
<Space-Duck> I don't even have to install compiz, I get real transparency out of the box, its awesome
<Space-Duck> you don't actually lose anything, as far as I know. You do get a lightly different set of apps though, some are better
<Space-Duck> *slightly different
<puff> If I find that I really do need a particular app, is it possible to install it?
<puff> E.g. is it just that the default apps change or are some ubuntu apps flat-out not available?
<Space-Duck> yep, easy good ol' apt-get
<Space-Duck> all ubuntu apps are available as far as I know
<puff> Cool.
<puff> I am seriously considering this... shouldn't lose much.
<Space-Duck> for example xubuntu comes with a crappy text editor "leafpad"
<Space-Duck> apt-get install gedit
 * holstein likes leafpad :/
<Space-Duck> problem solved
<Unit193> puff: You an install or uninstall whatever you want
<Space-Duck> I need syntax hightlighting
<puff> I am in the middle of a consulting contract, so I can't afford serious downtime or problems.  One of the pains I've had in the past is that my hardware (thinkpad) seems to have some major bug occur wiht each new release.  Suspend-to-ram didn't work in lucid, for example.
<puff> Space-Duck: I use emacs :-).
<puff> Space-Duck: Depending on what languages you use, I can't highly enough recommend Intellij IDEA, and now they have a free Community Edition.
<Space-Duck> me and Java don't get along so well.
<Space-Duck> I do a lot of web programming, and gedit has the plugins I'm used to Nano, and VI are always there for backup.
<Space-Duck> I've never actually used straight up emacs
<puff> Space-Duck: Try it sometime, you'll like it :-).
<Space-Duck> heh, I'm installing it now
<puff> intellij IDEA has some support for PHP too.
<puff> http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/features/php_editor.html
<Space-Duck> I'm sure it's great, I just run away from anything that says "Java"
<puff> Nano is emacs-flavored, isn't it?
<Space-Duck> I think it is
<puff> Heh... well IDEA is proof that you can code an app in java and have it not suck.
<puff> Mind you, it's a heavyweight app, so you need enough horsepower to use it.  It's basically dynamically recompiling your code every time you type.
<Space-Duck> I had to make a android app the other day and I was pissed I had to install eclispe. May this would be a good alternative
<puff> Okay... if you get too frustrated, "escape-x vi-mode"
<puff> Yeah, intellij has android support built in.
<puff> Er, if you get too frustrated in emacs, "escape-x vi-mode" will put you in vi-mode.
<Space-Duck> I deep in the emacs man as we speak
<Space-Duck> You should give xubuntu a try. It's now in my top 5 for distros
<Space-Duck> You get all the ubuntu goodness, without Unity
<puff> I am seriously thinking abou tit.
<puff> It's not that I'm in love with the old UI or have some partiuclar problem with the new UI, but I really dont' need to waste time, right now, relearning a bunch of stuff.
<puff> Though there are some concrete things I don't like about unity. It appears that in unity, when I maximize a window, it obscures the desktop menu bar.
<puff> Also, I miss certain gnome apps, and the alt-tab feature seems to have something weird about its logic, I never seem to get the window I want.
<puff> Er, gnome applets.
<puff> But, if I'm going to miss them, maybe I should get something for my pain, like faster performance :-).
<ahs3-> Space-Duck, I recommend trying medit for your text editor. its very similar to kate. except it uses gtk
<DoverOs> grub2 didn't update now it boots to windows :P
<holstein> DoverOs: you want the wiki page on how to reinstall with a live CD?
<DoverOs> that's the only way?
<DoverOs> cause i can do that
<DoverOs> ok
<nikolam> I can not report a bug using ubuntu-bug : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/729808/
<Sysi> you need firefox (you need to file feature request/bug)
<nikolam> I have firefox. Installed it from repos yesterday. it is 3. something
<nikolam> 3.6.25
<nikolam> 3.6.23
<nikolam> bug I want is that xfce4-weather-plugin does not update weather since yesterday in Xubuntu 10.04 LTS 64-bit
<nikolam> ui.py is from jockey-common package.
<nikolam> python-apport in lucid
<user123456789> xubuntu 11.10 cant connect with t-mobile
<TheSheep> you installed xubuntu on your cellphone? :)
 * TheSheep is connected to t-mobile right now
<user123456789> no, it is a desktop computer. the modem works on my other pc with 11.04 well.
<nikolam> I use wvdial inside screen to connect also to 3G HDSPA wireless with USB modem.
<nikolam> I was wondering how to automate it so that I do not need to do it every time.
<nikolam> Network manager is unreliable and not even displayed anymore . 10.04LTS 64bit
<user123456789> it seems that 11.10 has some trouble in Modem-Manger
<user123456789> also, networkmanager works reliable in 11.04 with gsm
<SaaMmY> hey guys I was installing xubuntu 11.10 and in the while I have to choose my picture account the button continue is blocked
<chebureque> hi there!
<chebureque> could anyone help me solve the problem with copying files on a usb stick?
<Sysi> no if you don't tell the actual problem
<chebureque> i'll tel)
<chebureque> after connecting a usb flash, my system automatically mounts it, then i'm trying to write a film on it (both using mc and thunar), and every time my usb remounts, failing the copy process
<chebureque> xubuntu 11.10
<chebureque> on 11.04 there was same problem
<user123456789> ist the file greater than 2 GB ?
<chebureque> nope
<Sysi> in what format is the drive?
<chebureque> fat32
<nikolam> Maybe file system on drive needs fsck
<Sysi> have you tried reformatting it?
<Sysi> special characters in name of the file?
<chebureque> yep, actually i made it hundred times
<chebureque> nope
<user123456789> when you tell remounting, is there a cable between stick and computer ?
<chebureque> nope
<user123456789> it shouldnt remount!
<Sysi> does it work on other computers? do other sticks work on that one?
<chebureque> i can show you what rsync wrote
<chebureque> problem is not in stick - that's 100%
<Sysi> use paste.ubuntu.com if it's several lines
<chebureque> and not in files i'm copying
<chebureque> paste ubuntu& i'm sorry, i'm a newbi to linix and irc and don' know howto)
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chebureque> http://paste.ubuntu.com/729912/
<chebureque> that's the second file i tried to copy, first copied normally
<chebureque> typically copying a ~1.5 GB file takes me a 10-14 tries, all that time usm stick remounts
<Sysi> same with thunar?
<chebureque> not sure but i think that problem is in thunar file manager
<chebureque> yep
<chebureque> thunar, mc, rsync - all the same problem
<chebureque> after remounting stick opens in thunar
<user123456789> can you see something with command dmesg on commandline ?
<Sysi> have you tried rsync with filename in correct format? :P
<chebureque> sysi yep - the same
<chebureque> user
<chebureque> dmesg - i don't know what's that)
<user123456789> try it, just on the command line!
<user123456789> it shows you the system messages.
<chebureque> aaaand?)
<chebureque> what should i search there&)
<user123456789> you should see something about your device, i.e. sdb or sdc or sdd in that log.
<chebureque> there's a plenty of sdb there)))
<chebureque> paste it&
<chebureque> ?
<chebureque> http://paste.ubuntu.com/729919/
<user123456789> i would try to repartition and reformat it with NTFS
<Myrtti> I would try with other USB sticks
<chebureque> that won't help, i've formated it in ntfs - same sh*t
<user123456789> does someone know how to debug modem-manager or network-manager ?
<Sysi> chebureque: so you've tested that drive on other computers?
<chebureque> yep
<chebureque> stick works great on others
<Myrtti> others being what?
<chebureque> i'm using it to watch video on dvd, everything works fine
<user123456789> i meant: re-partition it also.
<SaaMmY1> I can't install xubuntu... in the while I was choosing an existing picture I choosen yet but the continue button does not be active... and I can't go forward to continue installation
<chebureque> user - i made it)
<Myrtti> chebureque: what is "others", Windows, other Linux distro, other laptop?
<Sysi> chebureque: but do other drives work with your xubuntu?
<chebureque> myrtti - others are pc and laptop
<chebureque> windows, ubuntu
<chebureque> sysi - external usb drive works fine
<user123456789> chebureque: i had the same stick, i saw in your log. mine was defective too. it is defective, thats all. try another stick!
<user123456789> JetFlash Transcend 8GB
<chebureque> don't think so)
<rodney0103> Espero poder compartir y recibir experiencias con los miembros de esta comunidad
<holstein> rodney0103: try #ubuntu-es
<holstein> [#ubuntu-es] Bienvenidos al canal oficial de soporte Ubuntu en español
<GridCube> :D rodney0103 que bueno, :) te recomiendo ir a #ubuntu-es #ubuntu-es-offtopic :)
<rodney0103> if you did thanks for your help
<pahan> Can anybody advise theme which supports GTK3? Somethink like clearlooks?
<GridCube> the only good gtk3 theme outhere is the one that comes default with xubuntu, greybird
<Sysi> you could try zukitwo, though it has some bugs
<pahan> I tried Zukitwo but it low contrast
<GridCube> d
<pahan> Is it possible configure it by gui?
<Sysi> no
<marion> good morning/afternoon/evening depending on where ever you are
<pahan> good evening
<marion> so for some reason after i went from 11.04 to 11.10 i have to choose a previous version of linux when i boot
<marion> ok grid now what
<GridCube> now when you reboot the current OS is the first on the list :D
<GridCube> or it should be
<GridCube> :D
<marion> no its showing me 3.0.0 as the first on the list and i ned 2.6.38 to be first
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> but you are on the 2.6.38 now?
<marion> yes i am
<GridCube> and sudo update-grub placed the other first
<GridCube> i see
<GridCube> well
<GridCube> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<anggelk> o,o
<TheSheep> anggelk: yes?
<anggelk> does anyone know why the installation says "apt configuration fail"
<anggelk> >,<
<anggelk> anyone speak spanish?
<anggelk> :o
<anggelk> .__:
<dr_jkl> um
<dr_jkl> so linux isn't detecting my phone when i plug it in. it's a motorola droid 3. any ideas?
<TheSheep> dr_jkl: how should it detect it?
<dr_jkl> like, my phone should ask if it should be a USB drive or just charge
<TheSheep> does it appaer in lsusb?
<TheSheep> do you get anything in dmesg when you connect it?
<dr_jkl> [14537.564201] hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<dr_jkl> it only occurs on this hardware and only when i'm running linux. in something like tinyxp (et al.) i don't have this problem
<dr_jkl> so i know it's not the phone
<TheSheep> did you try googling for that?
<dr_jkl> i am currently
<dr_jkl> :)
<TheSheep> awesome
<puff> I read here that I can install the xubuntu desktop by simply apt-getting the xubuntu-desktop package.  How safe is this if I want to try it?
<puff> e.g. how easy is it to back out, or switch between them?
<TheSheep> puff: you just select whether you want ubuntu or xubuntu at the login screen
<puff> Cool.
<tronqix> I'm using xubuntu 11.10 on a netbook. I would like to change the look of the desktop icons (ex. with correct word wrap). Need a hint where to start looking for configuration
<TheSheep> tronqix: I don't think you can control the wrapping in config
<tronqix> hm...
<tronqix> as in the config panel exist only the option to control the font and size of the icons...
<tronqix> i hoped there is another place to change it like the gconf-editor on GNOME
<GlemSom> I've used the "Universal USB Installer 1.8.6.8" to "burn" the xubuntu ISO to a 4GB USB Key. The OS seems to start fine - but, it seems it's not quite supporting my dual-screen setup. (on a nVidia 560 card). When it starts, my primary screen just says resolution not supported - and then I never get any further... Can I force a resolution on one - or both - of my screens ?
<TheSheep> GlemSom: you use the free or the proprietary nvidia driver?
<GlemSom> TheSheep, I did not choose any drivers. I use what-ever the xubuntu ISO is configured for.
<TheSheep> ok, the it's either the free one or a fallback to vesa
<TheSheep> can you see anything on the other screen?
<GlemSom> No, my other screen is just blank... It's worth to mention I tried kubuntu too - which actually showed me a graphical window (where I could choose to either "try" or to "install") - but, after I choose "try", I ended up the the same situation... With two blank screens.
<GlemSom> The ruglar ubuntu seemed to work fine.. But, I honestly Unity is not ready for dual-screen setups!!
<TheSheep> GlemSom: ok, so if you press alt+ctrl+f1 you should get to a text-only terminal
<TheSheep> GlemSom: you can go back to the graphical one with alt+ctrl+f7 (or f3)
<TheSheep> GlemSom: there you can log in and give it commands
<GlemSom> TheSheep, I tried that - but, it did not work.... I never got the text-only terminal
<GlemSom> Can I at bootup force text-mode, instead of framebuffer ?
<TheSheep> is this the only graphics card in your system?
<TheSheep> sure
<GlemSom> Yes, it's the only one.
<TheSheep> if you hold down shift while booting
<TheSheep> you will have a menu where you can edit the boot options
<GlemSom> This goes for the Xubuntu LiveCD too right ?
<TheSheep> on livecd you cqan edit those options after pressing f4 in the first menu
<TheSheep> if I remember correctly
<GlemSom> Ok, can the proprietary nVidia driver be installed from the commandline ?
<TheSheep> GlemSom: I think so
<TheSheep> GlemSom: apt-get install nvidia-current
<GlemSom> aha, I will give that a try - thanks! :)
<TheSheep> with sudo, of course
<drc> Anyone else experiencing unmute problems with the sound icon in the indicator plugin and multimedia keys (11.10)? It mutes fine, the pop-upubble shows unmuted, but the I have to unmute from the icon menu for sound to work again. This started immediately upon fresh install of 11.10, it did not happen in 11.04, or in recent LMDE-xfce or Salix-xfce installs.
<Guest47875> Hello =D
<Guest47875> Hello Guys..
<Sysi> drc: same sound setup? (expecially pulseaudio)
<drc> Sysi: That I'm not sure...what ever the default setups are in all three.  But the same machine, yes.
<Guest47875> who is <Sysi> drc: same sound setup? (expecially pulseaudio)
<Sysi> drc: well, 11.04 and 11.10 should both have pulseaudio by default
<Guest47875> oks.. understand now.. Sysi and drc are a users =D
<dr_jkl>  yeah, still the same problem even after a restart of the phone and the laptop
<drc> Sysi: That's what I thought...not sure about LMDE and Salix.  Wodner what happened in the 11.04->11.04 transistion?
<drc> There <was> a registered bug about the indicator plugin not refreshing, but it seems that it has had a fix committed, I thought this was related, but "my" problem persists
<jcfp> drc: had that problem until I removed pulseaudio
<drc> jcfp: Thanks. Let me search on pulse audio bugs before I remove it.
<GlemSom> I gave up trying to get xubuntu to start with dual-screen... So, I've disabled one screen... And I can see xubuntu starts now.
<GlemSom> Though, I noticed it's impossible to disable framebuffer. When trying "live vga=normal fb=false nosplash debug", the initrd will launch with FB disabled, but shortly after that, it get's re-enabled again... And sadly forces a resolution one of my screens will not accept.
<drc> jcfp: Thanks that fixed it...of course it got rid of the icon also, but so what? :)
<jcfp> drc: I do have an icon, may need to add it separately
<jcfp> "mixer"
<drc> jcfp: yeah, thought of that, but I decided I din't need it...the MM buttons all work :)
<jcfp> drc: did you come across a reported bug in pulseaudio about this
<drc> jcfp: Not in a real quick search...
<LocanK2> \help
<Sysi> other slash
<LocanK2> #Xubuntu
<MarionV> hey holstein what was that command to be able to show my xubuntu version again?
<Sysi> lsb_release
<MarionV> ok so i am up to date. does the kernel i use make a difference?
<Sysi> yes
<MarionV> damn i need to get my graphics card to work then with the 3.0.0 kernel
<MarionV> damn i cant find anything on the radeon issues
<Vabigoon> hi
<Vabigoon> does anyone know if there is any good automatic support for optimus in newest xubuntu?
<TheSheep> optimus?
<TheSheep> like optimus prime? ;)
<Vabigoon> Nope :D
<Vabigoon> like nvidia optimus
<Vabigoon> some shitty graphic card switcher on notebooks
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> the software center decided to stop working
<puff> With xfce, it appears that the "suspend-on-closing-lid" setting is not turned on.  How do I turn it off?
<puff> Er, turn it on.
<GridCube> it should be
<GridCube> i just turned that off :P
<puff> Where?
<GridCube> configuration > energy adminstration >
<puff> Where is configuration?
<GridCube> the mouse logo > 3rd option from the top
<GridCube> first option from the top
<puff> Mouse logo?
<GridCube> xubuntu
<GridCube> its a mouse logo
<puff> Upper-left corner of the screen
<puff> ?
<GridCube> i guess
<puff> It's kinda small, can't tell what it is.
<GridCube> :D make it bigger
<puff> Okay, I should point out that I'm using xubuntu via aptitude, onto oneiric which I installed last night.
<GridCube> that doesnt really matter, if you installed xubuntu-desktop you are using xubuntu
<puff> third from the top says "Settings"
<GridCube> yes that
<puff> Settings/Settings Manager brings up a folder full of icons, one's named Power Manager.
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> thats the one
<puff> Okay, now I have a dialog that says (on the left) General, On AC, On Battery, Extended.
<GridCube> :) its pretty selfexplaining from then on
<puff> Ah... under "On AC", When laptop lid is closed... got it.
<puff> Hm, I wonder if the screensaver bug I found on oneiric will still be here.
<SGaG> Hi
<SGaG> how can i do a session autologin? i dont find the option in google or xfce help
<GridCube> on 11.10?
<SGaG> yes
<GridCube> you have to manually edit the lightdm.conf
<SGaG> lightdm.conf?
<GridCube> Yes
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1864527
<GridCube> let me find a link
<GridCube> that link Should work
<SGaG> ok, lets see
<madnick> autologin-user-timeout=0 (btw a timeout wont work)
<SGaG> restart session and test
<SGaG> see you
<dr_jkl> i have no life...
<Sysi> having nolife is better than nothing
<SGaG> do it! thx
<anggelk> hey guys how can i canfigurate apt cause the configuration fail when i install Xubuntu
<anggelk> x,x
<knome> what do you mean with "fail"? can you tell the actual problem, and people will help if they are online and know the answer
<anggelk> :D thx
<anggelk> well
<anggelk> idk if its a problem, but the thing is that when i was installing xubuntu
<anggelk> the instaler send a msg : "atp configuration fail"
<anggelk> i accept and then the nstallation continues
<knome> anggelk, if everything works...
<anggelk> x) it works good
<anggelk> but im just worried for that msg
<anggelk> i aidk if i have to configurate apt manually
<anggelk> an idk*
<anggelk> im new on xubuntu BTW
<knome> anggelk, unless something doesn't work, don't worry
<anggelk> ohh ok ^^ thx :p
<tjriggins> hi xubuntu crew. im having some trouble with a PCI wifi card on a fresh install of 11.10
#xubuntu 2012-10-29
<nantou> im trying to know if an old nvidia driver can be to blame for the broken graphics
<nantou> in previous versions of ubuntu there was a drivers gui
<unheeding> i think the app you are looking for is called jockey
<unheeding> jocky-gtk is the package name
<compaqo> i installed 12.04 on a Compaq Presario 061 and i get a black screen whenever  i logoff. that is a major problem. can anyone help me?
<GridCube> how a black screen?
<David-A> compaqo: does it look like it is shutting down the operating system, but then it does not cut the power so the computer is still "on" but not doing anything?
<compaqo> no because i can do alt ctrl f1 and do a console login and use it in text mode which is not what i want because this a desktop pc. it is NOT a server
<David-A> compaqo: okay. (I don't know what it wrong.) Can you look in logs ~/.xsession-errors or /var/log/syslog if there is somthing suspect? Will the command "sudo shutdown -h now" shut it down?
<compaqo> Can not shutdown my PC. I mean if i click on System - Shutdown  the PC does not power off. I encounter the same problem if  as root i execute : shutdown -h now . In those two scenarios, the system halts but does not power off so i have to press the power button on the PC to shut it down
<compaqo> back in 5 min
<MrBushido> where are the mouse + keyboard shortcuts set? an app i'm using has alt + middle mouse click set to do things, but its also a system shortcut to minimise a window
<MrBushido> i cant see it under the window manager options tho :<
<MrBushido> ahar, its to do with  window manager tweaks -> focus
<MrBushido> thanks MrBushido
<MrBushido> np
<xubuntu197> hello, i have installed xubuntu 12.10 but in thunar al my partitions are showing duplicates like they are mounted multyple times
<suttiwit> how can I have an icon  on the task bar where I can change the input method?
<holstein> suttiwit: you mean, keyboard layout?
<suttiwit> yeah yeah
<suttiwit> i mean  keyboard layout
<suttiwit> english, spanish and thai
<unheeding> spicy
<holstein> suttiwit: this is a little old.. and for unity i think, but scroll down and see if this is what you are looking for http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17508/add-keyboard-input-language-to-ubuntu/
<holstein> "When you have multiple input languages installed, you’ll notice a new icon in your system tray on the top right" is that true for your setup suttiwit ? have you added the languages?
<suttiwit> holstein, i have, but, nothing appeared
<suttiwit> ah wait
<suttiwit> I think i've got it...
<holstein> projects:panel-plugins:xfce4-xkb-plugin [Xfce Goodies]
<holstein> http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-xkb-plugin
<suttiwit> done now...
<suttiwit> holstein, thanks... u made my mum happy.
<holstein> suttiwit: anytime... enjoy!
<Jimini> hey there, I'd like to install Xubuntu via PXE. booting works, but after setting up language and keyboard layout, the setup tells me that it can't find the cd - what can I do?
<Yotson> good day all.
<nikolam> hi Yotson
<Yotson> hi there nikolam.
<Yotson> 'investigating' harddrive activity atm. hd light blinks every second, same rhythm as mechanical clock here. iotop mentions some disk activity once in a while but nothing like the 1 sec. tick like the hd light.
<zruty> I accidentally enabled autologin at install. How to disable that?
<nikolam> Yotson, use lsof to see what apps are doing what on disk. maybe there is some logging or something.
<nikolam> zruty, what is in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf ? ( http://askubuntu.com/questions/113500/why-am-i-not-asked-for-password-at-startup )
<nikolam> zruty, there is also "Asked on Login" under System>users and groups , User settings
<zruty> my username is in there for autologin-user
<zruty> I commented it out
<zruty> nikolam: I found it in the GUI but that does not seem to listen to me
<Yotson> thanks for the pointer nikolam. hddtemp/sensorplugin is the cause. :)
<xubuntu949> hi
<nikolam> hi xubuntu949
<Yotson> hi
<siderit> hi
<siderit> can i use MSoffice under Xubuntu?
<siderit> i mean it works well ?
<xubuntu821> is there any way to use xubuntu on a use flash drive
<xubuntu821> usb
<TheSheep> xubuntu821: yes
<teliti> Hello. I just wanted to play an audio cd with gmusicbrowser but it didn't work! Do you know is there a plugin missing in the default install? The xubuntu-restricted-format package is already installed.
<TheSheep> teliti: "didn't work"?
<TheSheep> teliti: what happened exactly?
<TheSheep> teliti: generally, audio cds are not played by software, but by your cd drive directly
<TheSheep> teliti: the software only tells it to start playing a track
<TheSheep> teliti: for it to work, your cd drive has to be connected to your soud card with an additional cable
<teliti> TheSheep: I tried to "Add music" and tried to add the audio cd. But it tells me that it couldn't add the folder.
<teliti> Or in other words, its not playing my cd :-)
<TheSheep> teliti: "add the folder"?
<TheSheep> teliti: audio cds don't have any files on them
<TheSheep> or folders
<teliti> TheSheep: So ... is it possible to play audio cds with gmusicbrowser and if yes, how?
<TheSheep> I don't knwo gmusicbrowser specifically (don't have it installed to check), but there should be a separate option to play an audio cd in it
<TheSheep> maybe someon else can help with a detailed instruction?
<teliti> TheSheep: thank you for your effort :-)
<optraz> hello , after upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10, the X cannot be started? where do i start troubleshooting
<ashNOP> optraz, first look to Xorg logs at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<optraz> okay, where can i paste the output of Xorg?
<ashNOP> optraz, pastebin
<ashNOP> optraz, had u try sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm start ?
<optraz> im using gdm
<optraz> http://pastebin.com/kXNfER3i
<ashNOP> optraz, gdm on xubuntu?
<optraz> yes, what is the problem?
<ashNOP> optraz, never mind, look like u need to install or reinstall video card drivers
<optraz> how do i reisntall the driver?
<optraz> i dont have X now
<ashNOP> u can use apt-get, and what's model of ur video card?
<optraz> lspci show 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710 [Radeon HD 4350]
<optraz> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710 [Radeon HD 4350] [1002:954f] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<xubuntu864> good afternoon
<xubuntu864> I want to try Xubuntu on my Asus EeePC
<xubuntu864> but I don't have the CD-ROM drive on it
<xubuntu864> how can I do?
<MrHotsauce> you sir would be looking for a usb install
<ashNOP> optraz, sorry i never use amd/redeon cards, cant help u:(
<MrHotsauce> xubuntu864: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ using that software you can create a bootable usb stick and install xubuntu onto your machine that way
<ashNOP> optraz, on 12.04 ur previous install what driver u use opensource or binary(blob)?
<optraz> i dont know
<optraz> i just enabled teh driver via gui
<optraz> u know ubuntu has a feature and just click on the driver
<ashNOP> yeah, try sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic fglrx-updates
<ashNOP> optraz, and then sudo aticonfig --initial --adapter=all -f
<optraz> ashNOP: http://www.unixmen.com/ubuntu-12-10-and-amd-catalyst-problem-solved/
<optraz> not sure if my card is affected but it seem is within the series affected
<optraz> it need fglrx legacy
<ashNOP> optraz, good for u , am not expert with redeon card:)
<ashNOP> *s
<optraz> okay, switch back to lightdm
<optraz> got my X back
<optraz> although the reso is low
<optraz> 800*600
<ashNOP> optraz, try to edit xorg.conf
<optraz> yes, doing aticonfig --initial -f
<sveinse> Hi. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 with Xfce4 installed from Xfce 4.10 PPA. I'm struggeling with the bug 1001936 (launchpad). Is this something which will make it into the 4.10 PPA at any time?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1001936 in xfwm4 (Ubuntu Quantal) "GTK3 Grab/Move Triggered on Mouse Click" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1001936
<sveinse> For other reasons, I'm stuck at running 12.04. From the little time I used 12.10, it seems that it does not have this bug
<optraz> [    33.300] (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules/extra-modules.dpkg-tmp/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules/extra-modules.dpkg-tmp/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so: undefined symbol: noXFree86DRIExtension
<optraz> ashNOP: ^^ not good
<ashNOP> optraz, hey, do u use ppa like xupdates-team or xorg-edgers?
<optraz> no, i dont care about ppa
<optraz> i dont trust those third party
<optraz> because i want the system maintain
<optraz> and his ppa is downgraded the xorg
<optraz> :-s wtf
<ashNOP> optraz, http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/10/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-legacy.html
<ashNOP> optraz, home u can use www
<ashNOP> optraz, ?
<optraz> what u mean home u can use www?
<ashNOP> optraz, *hope))))
<optraz> what is www?
<optraz> omg.. no X in ubuntu, and it break so many system.. and they dare to release the upgrade :)
<optraz> crazy ubuntu people, what are them thinking :)
<optraz> the funny part is, we UPgrade to 12.10 and told that to DOWNgrade the xorg...
<optraz> this si not funny :)
<ashNOP> optraz, if want to use driver,u  need to downgrade xorg, its all amd)
<Bronstein> im on xubuntu 11.10 and I'd like to mount my Sony Xperia st27i cellphone to copy music/photos etc. Anyone have an idea of where to start? lsusb finds the cellphone, fdisk -l does not.
<optraz> Bronstein: mount the cellphone as usb
<optraz> ashNOP: yea..pretty lame.. heheh
<Bronstein> optraz, how do i do that? :P
<optraz> mmmmm
<optraz> taht's a godo question :)
<Bronstein> :D
<optraz> sec
<Bronstein> optraz, lsusb gives me: lsusb ger mig: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0fce:417e Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB
<optraz> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-users/2010-March/002363.html
<optraz> ahh.. AB.. the swedish mudafaka! :D
<optraz> lol
<ashNOP> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ashNOP> :)
<Bronstein> yes man :)
<Bronstein> optraz, thanks for the help, will read and try it out and most likely come back when ive destroyed something ;)
<optraz> Bronstein: don't be.. not much help but anyway, it is good you said u will read cause i have been reading for linux for hte past 10 years.. it work :)
<optraz> ashNOP: so aroudn 2k fps
<optraz> :)
<optraz> fglrx loaded
<ashNOP> optraz, downgraded?
<optraz> yse, lame... though i successfully built the deb pacakges though
<optraz> for quantal
<optraz> but some how it just canot find the fglrx
<optraz> so pft that
<optraz> i jsut downgraded xserver-xorg
<optraz> very lame this release
<ashNOP> i'm just happy with xubuntu 12.10:)
<optraz> well,, not if u have ati radeon 2k-4k series caard
<optraz> it amke u cry
<optraz> make
<ashNOP> 10 years im using only nvidia cards
<optraz> yea, i bought that card because it is the LOWEST price ever with hdmi output at that time
<optraz> i just use it for hdmi output....
<optraz> ok, now i can use back google earth
<optraz> okay thanks ashNOP gtg
<ashNOP> optraz, uw
<recon_lap> anyone able to help get sendmail working well, when i try use it it just seem to have for ages
<recon_lap> have to wait for *
<recon_lap> seemt to get getting this hic-up :  Oct 29 16:00:01 xxx-Aspire-V3-571 sm-msp-queue[5574]: My unqualified host name (xxx-Aspire-V3-571) unknown; sleeping for retry
<xubuntu480> hi all
<unheeding> hello!
<ashNOP> hi,
<unheeding> !hello
<ashNOP> !hi | xubuntu480
<ubottu> xubuntu480: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu480> thanks to all friends! u r very kind !
<ner0x> Any GUI app that tells me all my hardware specs with make/model?
<TheSheep> ner0x: no, use lshw in terminal
<ner0x> TheSheep: That works.
<ner0x> TheSheep: When the onboard memory says "size" does that mean maximum capable?
<TheSheep> no idea
<ner0x> Thanks, I did get what I needed.
<ner0x> TheSheep++ # being helpful
<lindenle_> Is there a way to remove the network manager applet and replace it with wicd?
<David-A> ner0x, come back, there is lshw-gtk with a gui, just for you
<nizzle> hello, i'm getting "unable to launch startxfce4 x session" on start up. what to do?
<David-A> nizzle: do you get a command line prompt? will the command startx there start a graphical session?
<nizzle> no
<nizzle> a box pops up on start up
<Chaser> Hi, am using xubuntu 12.10. I have couple of tabs open in a terminal. However I am not able to figure out which tab I am on and its driving me insane. Is there a way to set current tab's title to bold or something ?
<nizzle> screen is gray after i click okay
<nizzle> problem solved, thanks
<David-A> nizzle: is this when you boot or when you login? if login, can you choose a "failsafe" session? can you then look into the file ~/.xsession-errors.old for clues?
<David-A> ok, good for you, wherever you are
<Mr_Freedom> здаров народ
<Mr_Freedom> есть кто рус?
<nantou> some apps's gui dont respond to editing, like dictionaries I add to goldendict, or tracks I edit with rythmbox, tips? 12.10 recent upgrade
#xubuntu 2012-10-30
<zruty> In Gnome there is gdm, in xfce (Xubuntu) there is what ...?
<unheeding> lightdm
<zruty> Ah, cool. That should help... thanks!
<David-A> zruty: in xubuntu 10.04 it seems to be gdm too, in xubuntu 12.04 it's lightdm
<xubuntu462> New apps are no longer appearing in the xfce 4.10 menu for 1 user (me), works for other user
<zruty> David-A: unheeding: Thanks! I think I can figure it all out from there... Had to do with custom resolution settings...
<unheeding> no problem
<unheeding> rely on us, the experts
<unheeding> ;)
<xubuntu462> apt-get install playonlinux does not add pol to the menu for me, but does for 2nd user, any clues?
<xubuntu605> Will there be a non-pae 32 bit kernel available for this release?
<kareti> i have a problem. the notification area shows up all the time and the key board will not take continious input
<kareti> can any one help me please.
<nicekiwi> is there a master file somewhere containing the full UserName for my system? As in my personal name used in the logout menu? I accidently made a 'case' typo and now I cant fix it
<koegs> nicekiwi: /etc/passwd
<nicekiwi> koegs, ty
<gour> morning
<gour> recently i moved away from arch and tried for a short period of time pc-bsd (9.1rc2), but decided to return back to linux and installed linux mint (xfce)..however some user asked me why not ubuntu which might have more support and i wonder what is the relationship of xubuntu with ubuntu? saw there was some issues within xubuntu community in this year (according to wikipedia article)
<Unit193> Xubuntu uses the same core, repos, and such as Ubuntu, just different default applications, settings and of course DE.
<nikolam> i have too many application crash reports upon installing fresh 12.04
<nikolam> eather reports now better catch previously unnoticed applicatoin crashes, or too many apps are untested
<nicekiwi> nikolam, do you notice which apps crash?
<nikolam> today it is filezilla. Worked fine for a job, except that it put like 2 crash reports in between. I suppose its not big deal..
<nicekiwi> nikolam, so far for me only tumblr and thunar crash (alot), but not badly.
<nikolam> I have found 2 solutions for tumblrd , eather using newer xfce from repo or upgrading to 12.10 or using apparmor
<nikolam> (to tell him stop indexing optical drives)
<gour> Unit193: so, all the packages/PPAs available for ubuntu are ready for xubuntu?
<nikolam> xubuntu and ubuntu are basically the same thing, except xubuntu use another set of default packages for gui etc
<gour> i used gentoo & arch for >10yrs and now i want something that just works 'out of the box' without too much tinkering and it's not too old like debian-stable
<Unit193> gour: Well, that would depend on the quality of the package, and if it depends on Unity or gnome.  But otherwise it should work exactly the same.
<nikolam> if yiu add packages depending on some GNOME parts , it will install them throug dependencies.
<gour> nikolam: that's ok..i think about things like cinelerra etc.
<nikolam> what about cinelerra ? I told you that is same thing. You use synaptic or software center to install. xubuntu and ubuntu use the same package repositories
<gour> i meant stuff which is in 3rd party PPAs
<nikolam> again. same thing. And they also have dependencies descriptions included in packages, that install required parts automatically.
<nikolam> 3rd party PPAs usualy have 3rd party PPA manuals and support.
<KhuduZulu> lo
<nicekiwi> meow
<KhuduZulu> nicekiwi: sweet..another kiwi
<KhuduZulu> has anyone encoutered this error: error calling cwap(1)
<nikolam> KhuduZulu, where and when
<KhuduZulu> trying to load xubuntu on old-ish laptop
<nikolam> KhuduZulu, how much RAM?
<KhuduZulu> 256
<suttiwit> hi there all
<KhuduZulu> lo suttiwit
<suttiwit> is ncurses (I need the library file in /usr/include) in the repository?
<suttiwit> (12.10
<suttiwit> is it in the repo?
<TheSheep> !find ncurses-dev
<ubottu> Found: libncurses5-dev, libcunit1-ncurses-dev, libghc-ncurses-dev, libkaya-ncurses-dev
<suttiwit> hmm
<TheSheep> !info libncurses5-dev
<ubottu> libncurses5-dev (source: ncurses): developer's libraries for ncurses. In component main, is optional. Version 5.9-10 (quantal), package size 208 kB, installed size 840 kB
<nikolam> KhuduZulu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Xubuntu#System_Requirements
<suttiwit> okay
<nikolam> 12.04 seems to require 512MB
<nikolam> xubuntu should not quite count as "light distribution". Maybe as ubuntu with a smaller memory footprint and more classic and user manageable xfce
<KhuduZulu> I gathered that much, however the http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ site states that it will run on 256...
<KhuduZulu> is there an even lighter version?
<nikolam> KhuduZulu, well, install from alternate cd. I use alternate for raid support anyway
<nikolam> KhuduZulu, there is one with lxde
<nikolam> or you can install ubuntu with no GUI and add just what minimal you want or some other WM
<nikolam> it is called lubuntu, one with lxde
<KhuduZulu> ok, so I am fairly new to linux(or should i say, recently converted)
<KhuduZulu> I am downloading lubuntu now, and will try that.
<KhuduZulu> thnx for help
<nikolam> thats all right, because ubuntu is like windows in linux world :)
<nikolam> http://lubuntu.net/, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD  but I rather more like to use xfce, it is most powerfull for its footprint.
<KhuduZulu> I have always been on windows, but are sold on ubunty...recently converted my house(4pc's) to ubuntu
<nikolam> so, I choose xubuntu. You can start with 256 and later add more RAM
<nikolam> but i sugge install from alternate CD.
<nikolam> Also there is more free software kernels ,systems and distributions, too.
<nikolam> KhuduZulu, see distrowatch.com to me amazed :)
<KhuduZulu> i will check it out...thnx for the help
<foobar55> hi all
<foobar55> installed elvis but it needs  courier-medium-r
<foobar55> someone know the package
<nikolam> this climboard manager for xfce - clipman does not respond timely when clicked in tray. it is selected 50 for history
<nikolam> also if often happens that when an app does not respond to a click , neither other respond in a short period of time
<nikolam> like 7-8 seconds and then they start working
<nikolam> I observed it when starting Thunar with desktop icon double-click.
<nikolam> After that it opens like, 6 thunars after waiting for 8+ seconds
<ewet> hi, I cannot find the xfce4-taskbar-plugin package anymore. is it hidden in a bigger package or is there a ppa?
<SPRUCED> anyone out there able to get the mic mute button working on lenovo thinkpad x120e in xubuntu 12.04 64-bit
<holstein> SPRUCED: mic mute?
<holstein> SPRUCED: i would look at a larger XFCE support concern.. that would just trickle in
<holstein> SPRUCED: i havent noticed a "mic mute" button that has ever worked
<holstein> SPRUCED: no one here, or envloved with XFCE, or linux are preventing lenovo from providing support for that feature though
<Yotson> nice polite wording there holstein. :)
<holstein> SPRUCED: i would probably fire up the main ubuntu vanilla live CD running unity and test... and maybe check a few other live CD's and search around and see if anyone has that feature working on anything
<holstein> Yotson: thanks :)
<SPRUCED> Thanks for response, this is the first question I've asked on IRC. Are you suggesting I try another channel?
<holstein> SPRUCED: the question is, can it be suppported? or is it just something that is a little "odd" in xfce
<SPRUCED> seems like it requires osme tweaking
<holstein> SPRUCED: you can.. i would want to know, will it work on *anything*.. not just xfce
<Yotson> i would have said that most manufactures don't give a -ahum- about linux users. XD
<Donnie> Updated and now I'm stuck at the splash screen for "Configuring network".. How do I get around that
<holstein> Donnie: i usually wait it out... have you tried waiting?
<Donnie> holstein: I waited it out for about 2hrs once
<holstein> Donnie: :/ ...lemme look for what i used once
<GridCube> SPRUCED: you can try editint the action of the fn key using keytouch editor
<Donnie> holstein: thank
<GridCube> !info keytouch-editor
<ubottu> keytouch-editor (source: keytouch-editor): create keyboard files for keytouch. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2.0~beta-3 (quantal), package size 89 kB, installed size 388 kB
<mneptok> SPRUCED: where is the mic mute on the x120e?
<holstein> Donnie: entry 24 is suggested.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/811441 ..i would research a bit more before running those commands
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 858122 in sysvinit (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #811441 incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,Fix released]
<SPRUCED> It on F4 I beleive
<mneptok> SPRUCED: F4 on my x120e is "Sleep"
<mneptok> SPRUCED: NA/US model?
<SPRUCED> OK it must be F3, sorry I am on a different thinkpad right now
<mneptok> SPRUCED: oh, yeah. it looks like an "X" until you get really close and see that one of the crosspeices has a wind bulb at the top :)
<Donnie> holstein: thank you. Now time to read :D
<SPRUCED> I tried this post #346 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1699238&page=35 and its toggled the pulseaudio mixer a couple of times and then stopped working
<mneptok> SPRUCED: xev doesn't even register the keypress
<mneptok> oh, ew. there's a specialized thinkpad_acpi module. ick.
<SPRUCED> mneptok: this registered the key press when I tried acpi_listen says Fn+F3
<mneptok> SPRUCED: try that module, i guess.
<SPRUCED> I did and it allowed the vol up/down to work
<mneptok> SPRUCED: just be sure that this functionality is really inportant
<mneptok> !info tpb
<ubottu> tpb (source: tpb): program to use the IBM ThinkPad(tm) special keys. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.4-2.3ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 55 kB, installed size 264 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<SPRUCED> I was just going to say...its not that important
<SPRUCED> thanks everyone.
<mneptok> SPRUCED: this is a nice x120e accessory - http://www.amazon.com/Perixx-PERIBOARD-804-Wireless-Bluetooth-Keyboard/dp/B005MJ6F80
<mneptok> :)
<ner0x> If you're using 12.04, how does one upgrade to 12.10 ?
<holstein> ner0x: you can change the preferences in the "upgrade manager" to accept the (arguably) developmental releases, instead of just the lts releases
<mneptok> ner0x: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade
<holstein> ner0x: you can back up your data (as you should anyway) and fresh install, after trying the live CD
<ner0x> So you don't trust the 12.10 ?
<GridCube> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<mneptok> ner0x: you may need to force the last command to get an non-LTS
<holstein> ner0x: i didnt mean to imply "trust".. 12.04 is an LTS, and do you need 12.10? or do you need the LTS?
<ner0x> holstein: Everything is put on a separate hd so backup is fine. And for the other box, it's a fresh install.
<GridCube> ner0x: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<holstein> ner0x: i only do upgrades to test.. i *always* do a fresh install after trying the live iso
<mneptok> GridCube: welcome to #Xubuntu
<holstein> best case scenario, after waiting for all the packages to download (maybe like 6 hours), there is no changes that has broken functionality, and the upgrade works
<ner0x> holstein: Better off just reinstalling?
<mneptok> ner0x: why do you need 12.10?
<ner0x> holstein: I'm not actually upgrade my main box at home, I don't really need it.
<holstein> otherwise, i download an iso in like 10+ minutes, and a fresh install is like 10 minutes..
<holstein> ner0x: i prefer it. thats all im saying
<GridCube> mneptok: do you know that xubuntu is just ubuntu with xubuntu-desktop, all non-xubuntu things are the same as ubuntu
<ner0x> holstein: I would do the same.
<mneptok> GridCube: seeing that i worked for Canonical, yeah, i do. :P and the very first instruction will fail because there is no Dash in Xubuntu.
<ner0x> mneptok: I don't on my main box, it works as-is so I'm not upgrading that one. Another box I am, because of LTS. Third box is a blank HD anyway, so it's fine. Kernel 3.2 vs 3.5 though, differences?
<mneptok> ner0x: if you want LTS, do NOT upgrade. 12.04 will have support far longer than will 12.10.
<GridCube> mneptok: alt-f2 its basically the same
<ner0x> mneptok: Oh, I thought that was the opposite. No big deal either way. I always fresh install.
<mneptok> GridCube: no, because the dash lets you search. ALT-F@ requires you know to tyupe "gksudo update-manager"
<mneptok> GridCube: also, those instrustions will not work from 12.04 to 12.10 unless default prefs get changed.
<GridCube> gksu its not needed, and that what you want to write its given by the instruction
<crash__> so xubuntu 12.04 is only supported for 3 instead of 5  years like the standard ubuntu? So xfce4 bugs is not fixed after 3 years but core bugs is fixed after that?
<GridCube> ok, thats good to know mneptok, but its not the same as what you said first
<mneptok> GridCube: you cannot say "press the windows jey is the same as alt-f2" when you do not know the experience level of the user.
<mneptok> *key
<GridCube> good point
<mneptok> GridCube: please, refrain from just pasting URLs to Ubuntu documentation in #xubuntu, unless you have reviewed them.
<mneptok> GridCube: effort is appreciated. results were just not optimal. :)
<GridCube> mneptok: they just usually work, and in this case they should aswel
<ner0x> So for a fresh install would everyone recommend using 12.04 ?
<holstein> ner0x: if i wanted the LTS, i would do 12.04
<holstein> ner0x: i would recommend trying the live CD for either first, for hardware compatibility check
<ner0x> holstein: It's a brand new machine either way. That's fine.
<holstein> for me, sometimes i take the path of least resistance.. and 10.04 is still "on the table"
<hhhzzzarn> ner0x: don't do 10.04.
<holstein> i wouldnt mind 10.04.. if the support was easier/better
<holstein> but i would try 12.04 first
<v1adimir> guys if anyone's bothered, i'm too thick to figure out WTH is going on, but netstat -g is showing me all-systems.mcast.net and i'm getting constant ~1KB icoming traffic that seems to be IGMP (v3); but I removed the second LAN card that seems to have instigated the whole thing (never had it b4, same pc) and today, after a cable-modem reset from my ISP, it came back (flashing the Network Monitor non-stop
<v1adimir> , Xubu 12.04.1)
<v1adimir> .. I've reinstalled, so it's not that; & I'm having trouble understanding / seeing what's that all about (n00b) :f
<ner0x> I'm just going to do 12.10 lol
<v1adimir> ner0x: there are some 'problems' with 12.10
<v1adimir> also the Indicator Plugin is non-existent (btw)
<Donnie> Xubuntu refuses to load. Have drive installed as slave to my windows system. Not showing in MyComputer. Need it to, so I can transfer my media from it to my windows drive, and start over with linux. How must I go about?
<ner0x> Actually, I'm just going ot use 12.04 since it's LTS
<v1adimir> Donnie: do you have a livecd / usb, can you run it from there?
<holstein> Donnie: making window read the filesystem ubuntu is on
<holstein> yeah.. using a live CD to transfer is easy Donnie
<Donnie> I could, but is there a way to just mouth the drive?
<v1adimir> Donnie: also if you had windows installed prior to xubuntu, you can boot from the windows cd and go to recovery command prompt only and use 'bootrec /fixboot' and 'bootrec /fixmbr' to get your windows loader back and bypass xubuntu
<Donnie> vladimir: It's 2 separate drives
<v1adimir> oic :S
<holstein> Donnie: you can add the funtionality to windows to read ext4 or whatever you used
<ner0x> Yeah, can someone explain to me how to make a 12.04 USB boot drive?
<v1adimir> ner0x: do you have a free usb stick?
<Donnie> holstein: No idea how to do that
<holstein> Donnie: well, i would just use the live CD. or try http://www.webupd8.org/2011/08/access-ext4-ext3-or-ext2-partitions-in.html
<ner0x> v1adimir: I do.
<v1adimir> oh 'usb boot drive' lol i didn't read it.. once you boot from the cd and start xubu, just go to system - startup disk creator
<v1adimir> @ ner0x
<ner0x> v1adimir: Sorry, usb stick would be a more accurate description.
<v1adimir> ner0x: yeah, cool.. startup disk creator should see the usb drive and make it for you automatically
<ner0x> That's pretty awesome.
<Donnie> holstein: Nice. so it's just a tiny download and it'll read? That's cool
<v1adimir> if you run into a problem.. there's another cool util
<holstein> Donnie: i would just use the live CD.. but you will not have out of the box support for ext4 (which is what i assume you are trying to read) from windows
<v1adimir> ner0x: should be this one.. http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-the-easy-way/
<v1adimir> but startup disk creator should work: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu && https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Donnie> holstein: Yeah. I just wanna read, transfer, unmount my windows drive, then format and redo linux. It' still stuck at the network, I did recovery mode and it says that Grub 3 can't be found
<holstein> Donnie: i would just fire up a live CD.. that is capable of reading ext4 and ntfs.. and copy.. or you can read aobut and add ext support to windows... if you prefer to and insist on moving the files inside the windows OS
<v1adimir> yeah it might be better to access the *nix file-systems through *nix and avoid the windows plugins / utils
<v1adimir> althought i never had problems with total commander
<v1adimir> (whatever that plugin is called, there are a couple for it)
<hhhzzzarn> nerox: I have 12.10
<nitroxic> hi everyone
<nitroxic> im preparing a usb stick with UNEbootin to install in an old POS system
<nitroxic> At a certain point i asks for the cd-rom
<holstein> nitroxic: the live CD? which iso?
<nitroxic> 12.04 alternate
<nitroxic> i read somewhere that i could ad / change a parameter "cdrom-detect/try-usb=true" but i dont know where....
<holstein> http://demtrex.wordpress.com/2011/04/04/work-around-the-cd-rom-detection-issue-when-installing-ubuntu-server/ might help
<holstein> nitroxic: can you just use the live cd?
<nitroxic> nope, not in this case :P
<nitroxic> its an old POS with a celeron and 256MB ram
<nitroxic> no optic drive, but internal hdd
<nitroxic> have to install java based application with local database... so hdd is the best bet
<holstein> nitroxic: can you use the live ISO via the USB stick, is what im asking
<nitroxic> nope
<nitroxic> an usb stick / live cd is too slow with java VM and database
<nitroxic> and i still do not know how big the database is going to get
<holstein> nitroxic: right.. using the usb stick method that i know you are stuck using, can you use the live CD iso instead of the alternate cd iso?
<nitroxic> unless i can install it, like a live cd, directly in the hdd... is that possible?
<holstein> nitroxic: its all open, anything is possible.. lets try and detiermine what migh tbe easiest
<nitroxic> i need to strip down the installation to its minimum
<nitroxic> only 256 MB ram ,and the app running eats up from 32 MB up :P
<GridCube> nitroxic: why not using the minimal iso and installing xubuntu-desktop from the net?
<holstein> yeah.. im suggesting, nitroxic , to use a more "usb" friendly iso...
<nitroxic> does it look for the cdrom as well ?
<nitroxic> ah... i see
<GridCube> it looks for a network
<nitroxic> im trying now to use the ubuntu server workaround you sent me holstein
<holstein> nitroxic: i have always ran into that with te alternate isos, though i though it was fixed
<holstein> thought*
<nitroxic> nope... still a bug :P
<nitroxic> just started a new installation....
<holstein> well, its not really a "bug" as far as i see it.. unet is 3rd party and the iso works as intended.. but it could be addressed
<nitroxic> but if i need a minimal ISO, where can i get it? ftp? or directly from mirror? I think i didnt see one in the portuguese mirror
<nitroxic> i consider it a "bug", since ease of installation has allways been a standard in Ubuntu releases, and optical drives are getting out of machines nowadays
<GridCube> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> nitroxic: there is no "usb iso" though... it is an alternate cd image.. though i agree it should be addressed
<nitroxic> thanks for the help Holstein, GridCube and ubottu :)
<GridCube> P: the bot says thanks
<nitroxic> i'll give it a go and see if i can make it run in this prehistoric POS
<nitroxic> and again thanks everyone for the help
<Donnie> Mounted linux drive as slave on xp. Trying to export FF bookmarks. Folder is NOT located at /home/user/.mozilla... where else could it be?
<v1adimir> Donnie: should be there :-0
<GridCube> it should be
<Donnie> vladimir: Not there.
<v1adimir> :\
<GridCube> Donnie: explain how you mounted the drive? are you sure you are in the correct /home/user/?
<Donnie> GridCube: I only have one folder of my username and it's not in it
<GridCube> Donnie: how you mounted the disk?
<holstein> Donnie: i would probaby just export. or use the sync
<Donnie> Mounted with that ext4 program
<Donnie> Found it. had to manually type the path in
<Yotson> hmm. i somehow made the browser window transparent. Any shortcuts to get rid of that?
<Yotson> bit lame but i have difficulty looking for the answer myself now. hehe
<knome> Yotson, you probably "rolled it up"
<knome> Yotson, try pressing the small arrowish icon on the top left of the titlebar
<knome> Yotson, is that your problem?
<Yotson> nope. i can see vague shadows of a web page.
<ashNOP> Yotson, try to Alt+Scroll
<ashNOP> with mouse wheel
<Yotson> pfew. thanks ashNOP, knome.
<knome> np. enjoy!
<Yotson> touchpad here. somehow, accidentally.. lol
<knome> that's too easy these days
<ner0x> Is there any way to remote desktop connection your way into a xubuntu server from windows?
<torax> I´d use ssh but if terminal is not enough, then VNC
<ner0x> VNC from windows?
<ner0x> Oh yeah, that's pretty cool.
<xubuntu626> hello
<xubuntu626> I have problems to finish installing xubuntu ... stays in the apt-clone
<xubuntu626> anyone can help me?
<utiuti> Greetings. Fresh install +Dropbox +KeePassX +GIMP +Chromium...
<utiuti> ... anything I forgot?
<Noskcaj> utiuti: xubuntu-restricted-extras
<AdmiralSausage> Feeling really stupid but can't google the answer: how do I get past the display manager in 12.10 "Try Xubuntu"?
<holstein> AdmiralSausage: from a live CD? its hanging when you choose that?
<holstein> i might reboot the live CD.. tap shift after the bios screens.. look for the F6 options at the bottom and toggle "nomodeset"
<AdmiralSausage> holstein: yes, a live cd. Not hanging but it's asking for a login and I don't have a usernam/password
<AdmiralSausage> holstein: OK sorry it's under a VM
<holstein> what virtualiation? what host?.. virtualbox typicaly just works
<AdmiralSausage> all the other distros I know auto login
<AdmiralSausage> libvirt and kvm
<holstein> auto login?.. you mean, get to a desktop?
<holstein> AdmiralSausage: i might confirm the md5.. or try nomodeset... i would look at the guest settings
<AdmiralSausage> holstein: yes, in live cd mode, that's what I've come to expect..
<AdmiralSausage> holstein: md5 confirmed. that was the 1st thing I did
<AdmiralSausage> ok will try nomodeset hang on
<holstein> AdmiralSausage: sure, im just tring to differentiate between "not audio login" and crashing
<holstein> those are quite different.. and i am assuming its hanging and not proceding, and ether crashing there, or just not moving on. has nothing to do with the live user not logging in... or that my assumption
<AdmiralSausage> OK nomodeset made no difference
<AdmiralSausage> it's not crashing
<AdmiralSausage> I have a fully interactive display manager asking me for my credentials
<AdmiralSausage> I can read the release notes in firefox
<AdmiralSausage> I just can't log on!
<AdmiralSausage> I can even ctrl-alt-f1 to a prompt
<AdmiralSausage> where 'xubuntu' is auto-logged on
<AdmiralSausage> I just can't get a decktop
<AdmiralSausage> desktop even
<GridCube> AdmiralSausage, you put you password and then it just comes back to the greeter?
<AdmiralSausage> GridCube: I don't have a password. This is a live cd
<GridCube> oh
<AdmiralSausage> but it's my 1st time with xubuntu - is there a password I'm supposed to know?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> not in the livecd
<GridCube> AdmiralSausage, what do you mean then by: I have a fully interactive display manager asking me for my credentials
<AdmiralSausage> GridCube: There is a login manager asking me for a password, to chose bewteen "xfce session" and "xubuntu session" etc
<AdmiralSausage> lightdm I think
<GridCube> but... thats not a livecd feature
<GridCube> you just get the desktop
<AdmiralSausage> GridCube: very odd then
<GridCube> AdmiralSausage, how did you obtain your iso?
<AdmiralSausage> f5f80e22cb1c80232efcbd8e2c5955f8  /home/pete/Desktop/xubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<AdmiralSausage> That's the md5sum
<AdmiralSausage> zsync from a UK ubuntu mirror
<GridCube> thatf5f80e22cb1c80232efcbd8e2c5955f8 *xubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<GridCube> that sounds correct
<GridCube> AdmiralSausage, you then burned it to a cd/dvd or turned it to a usb booteable
<GridCube> ?
<AdmiralSausage> GridCube: No it's a vm
<GridCube> oh... thats even weirdier
<AdmiralSausage> GridCube: I am going to nose around in the lightdm logs and if that fails stick it on a usb pen
<AdmiralSausage> but I'd prefer the VM
<GridCube> AdmiralSausage, how much video memory have you given to the vm?
<AdmiralSausage> None explicitly it's on vga
<GridCube> maybe it needs more than 12MB
<AdmiralSausage> think 9mb is default
<GridCube> 12mb its the default on vboxes
<GridCube> and it works fine
<AdmiralSausage> GridCube: Oh genius
<AdmiralSausage> It was actually set to "cirrus"
<AdmiralSausage> that appears to be the default for libvirt's VMs
<AdmiralSausage> setting it to VGA did the trick
<AdmiralSausage> straight to a desktop
<AdmiralSausage> thanks!
<GridCube> :D excellent!
<AdmiralSausage> 1st day on xubuntu but also 1st day on libvirt too :-( it's convenient but maybe I should stick to command line qemu!
<AdmiralSausage> thanks anyway
<AdmiralSausage> I'm off for a play in 12.10
<AdmiralSausage> cheers
<ner0x> If I wanted parole to play mp3 files, what would I install?
<GridCube> xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ner0x> Thank you.
<ner0x> And the *-addons is what?
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> what?
<GridCube> just do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ner0x> I got that, I just noticed another xubuntu-restricted-addons.
<ner0x> Nevermind though, I figured it out.
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> !info xubuntu-restricted-addons
<ubottu> xubuntu-restricted-addons (source: ubuntu-restricted-addons): Commonly used restricted packages for Xubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 12 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 27 kB
<GridCube> oh... i guess extras adds it anyway
<ner0x> Yeah. GUI app to make Fat32 partitions?
<GridCube> gparted
<ner0x> Thanks.
<GridCube> np
#xubuntu 2012-10-31
<puff> I need an object-based drawing program.  QCad can't open the file I'm trying to draw on, and Inkscape doesn't seem to have a simple segmented-straight-lines tool.  And when I try to just draw some rectangles, it doesn't seem to actually take any of the stroke-fill settings.
<puff> I'm just trying to mark up some floorplans that I was sent in PDF format.  I used gimp to convert it to PNG, I just want to draw some simple boxes or straight-sided shapes on it, things like "stairwell would go *here*".
<David-A> have you tried "Dia Diagram Editor"? it is more for 2D diagrams, flow charts and such and not for 3D drawings or detailed artistic work.
<puff> David-A: Thanks, I'll take a look at that.
<xubuntu888> Quick question. I use AMD Catalyst software to get audio working over HDMI. The newest version no longer supports my video card. I have no other alternatives to get HDMI audio to work correct?
<zruty> user@host:~$ start-pulseaudio-x11
<zruty> Connection failure: Connection refused
<zruty> pa_context_connect() failed: Connection refused
<zruty> ---- What can I try?
<ewet> hi, what happned to xfce4-taskbar-plugin (http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-taskbar-plugin) there's not even a reference in 12.10 anymore -- is XFCE 4.10 incompatible?
<unheeding> maybe you can find a PPA with it
<ewet> I've been trying to, without any luck though ...
<koegs> ewet: i can install xfce4-taskbar-plugin with apt-get...
<ewet> wait a minute .. am I silly
<unheeding> you are very silly
<ewet> well, no: E: Unable to locate package xfce4-taskbar-plugin
<unheeding> yeah i get the same thing here
<ewet> I mean the source is making it very easy to build it on xubuntu but I'd rather know what's going on and install a package ...
<koegs> ewet: the standard-taskbar ist shipped with the xfce4-panel
<koegs> do you want to have to taskbar which behaves like the win7 superbar?
<koegs> http://git.xfce.org/panel-plugins/xfce4-taskbar-plugin/
<ewet> koegs, yep, that's the one I want
<koegs> that version has never been shipped with ubuntu, i think
<ewet> yeah ... that would make a lot of sense -- hence my question ;-)
<koegs> hm, i have installed it via "git clone" and "checkinstall"
<ewet> koegs, that's what I am about to do - the only thing I really need to know is: does it build on xubuntu 12.10? because the only info I read in README is about 12.04 ...
<koegs> ewet: it does build, only difference from README, i would rather use "sudo checkinstall" instead of "sudo make install"
<ewet> okay makes sense
<ewet> working :)
<msx> hi all! does anybody know why in the Xubuntu's 12.10 beta 2 there were this issue and how devs resolved it: "Duplicated partitions might be shown at Thunar sidebar and desktop"
<msx> i'm having now the same issue on another distro with kernel 3.0 and can't figure out what's happening or how to solve it :P
<frk7z> excuse me, anyone know how fix this issue?: "Duplicated partitions might be shown at Thunar sidebar and desktop"
<apm1> i need some advice/tech support regarding a specific package
<apm1> ! info intel microcode
<apm1> what does intel-microcode actually do ?
<apm1> i accidently installed it , and then removed it ? any chance i might brick my processor ?
<ashNOP> apm1, as i know its some "firmware" updates for cpu, for example i download it from amd off. site for my cpu
<apm1> ashNOP, ok and if you uninstall it does it have chance to brick the cpu ?
<ashNOP> apm1, its not of course
<ashNOP> apm1, its feature of kernel to load cpu microcode
<ashNOP> i guess)
<apm1> ashNOP, ok but is it installed as a kernel module or as a firmware inside some ROM in the cpu ?
<ashNOP> apm1, i never interesting with it, try to find in web more about it
<apm1> ashNOP, well i tried googling it and i couldn't get a straight theory about it ? :(
<apm1> read the wikipedia page for it , a few topics from stackexchange and other forums but nothing specific :(
<ashNOP> apm1, did u try to ask in irc channels?
<ashNOP> apm1, #kernel or something like that
<apm1> ashNOP, i did no body has an answer yet
<Paul_46> does 12.10 not support cedarview (I believe - d2xx/n2xx integrated graphics controller) graphics atm?
<Belserusk> Hi. If I have "unace" and "unrar" installed -- do I also need "unrar-free" and "unace-nonfree"? I am using Linux Mint 13 Xfce.
<knome> Belserusk, this is not the mint support channel.
<Belserusk> knome, But is would apply to Xubuntu also.
<Belserusk> knome, the packages are on both.
<knome> Belserusk, the answer is: depends on the rar packages you have. but pleae acknowledge that it's still not the mint support channel.
<Belserusk> knome, If I posted the Q and did not add the "Linux Mint 13 Xfce" part, you'd answer my q better?
<knome> Belserusk, the problem is not that we don't want to help any people out. the problem is that we don't know if you can really compare xubuntu and mint xfce even if it sounded like the stuff is the same.
<knome> need to go now, see you all later
<Belserusk> Bye knome
<lJ6il> Hello. When i try to click on my usb stick in the left panel of thunar, it closes itself and gives me, in the terminal : segmentation error, (core dumped)
<lJ6il> Actually i've got this message : http://dpaste.org/wBzYC/
<lJ6il> Any idea ?
<lJ6il> No one ?
<fabianari> 123213
<fabianari> 1232321
<GridCube> ?
<van> hey guyz need help with xubuntu on toshiba nb200
<GridCube> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<van> xubuntu is running fine
<GridCube> :)
<van> the problem arises when i play a video it stop and doesnt contiue unle i give a input like pressing any key
<GridCube> it stops?
<GridCube> or you get a black screen?
<van> yup just hangs
<van> no black screen
<GridCube> mmmm maybe the screensaver its popping on and it doesnt show?
<van> as soon as i press any key or touchpad i continue
<van> *it continues
<GridCube> why dont you try to disable it, and the power saving aswel
<van> disabled screensaver
<van> still its there tried dat
<van> even removed power saver
<GridCube> van: also tried the power management suspension?
<van> tried installing gnome power manager but couldnt
<van> yup
<GridCube> van: ? why?
<van> now m back to xfce power
<GridCube> van: tried other players?
<GridCube> mplayer?
<van> yup smplayer vlc n default
<van> any ideas?
<van> shud i try updating to 12.10 m on 12.04
<GridCube> mmkay
<van> ??
<GridCube> van: are you using the default video drivers or the propietary ones?
<van> default i guess
<van> how to check
<GridCube> van: what version of xubuntu are you using?
<van> 12.04
<GridCube> good
<GridCube> press alt-f2 and type: gksu jockey-gtk
<van> no propietary drivers found
<GridCube> on  a terminal do: lspci | grep "VGA"          and paste the result here please
<van> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<GridCube> ok, its intel, it should just use the generic drivers
<GridCube> let me do some research
<van> okay
<GridCube> van: for what i can recollect it should just work out of the box :/ http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci:8086:27AE-VIDEO/
<van> okay so what do u think might be the problm
<van> same thing happens with music player also
<van> although not that often
<GridCube> it might be a memory issue?
<GridCube> i dont really know
<GridCube> sorry :(
<van> ok
<van> no problem
<van> m glad u tried :)
<GridCube> for me it sounds like you get somehow a suspension state
<GridCube> and when you add an input it restarts its work
<van> will using ubuntu or any other distro help
<GridCube> i would keep checking that the powesaving its not popping in somewhere
<GridCube> i would not kno
<GridCube> w
<van> ok can u help me install any other power saver
<GridCube> you can try some live isos
<van> like gnome power manager
<van> no problm
<van> hav a nice day/nght
<GridCube> :) good luck
 * GridCube is having connectivity issues
<xubuntu172> In the process of installing Xubuntu 12.10 as a dual boot on my work computer. Love it!
<GridCube> :)
<sevenforall> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-wLSJSaPT-OQ/UI_agXKHUpI/AAAAAAAABS0/UQWKzy2b0hM/s1112/uds-r_xubuntu_team.jpg
<sevenforall> That's exactly how I imagined the team, lol
<apm1> which one is knome ?
<knome> middle one at the top.
<knome> pleia2 - knome - micahg  -- and kalikiana from xfce at the bottom row
<sevenforall> It's just you guys taking care of everything Xubuntu?
<knome> sevenforall, the xubuntu team is about 10 members
<sevenforall> Where are the others?
<knome> at home :)
<sevenforall> Hehe
<knome> sevenforall, could you please head to #xubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat? cheers
<sevenforall> Most certainly
<unheeding> kswapd0 uses 100% of one CPU in Xfce.. it doesnt do this in other desktop environments....  any ideas?
<sevenforall> One CPU?
<unheeding> i have a dual core CPU
<unheeding> and kswapd0 is using 50% (or one core)
<unheeding> memory usage isn't even that high
<sevenforall> On a sidenote, a single core isn't 'filled' with tasks with the 2nd core waiting to take over when it's full. If a process is using 50% of your CPU's capacity, it may be using both cores just as likely.
<sevenforall> Anyway, I'll have a look at your issue
<sevenforall> Known issue, apparently
<unheeding> I can't kill the process or anything
<Andy80> hi :)
<knome> unheeding, can't kill, you mean even with sudo kill -s kill [pid] ?
<Andy80> how can I set gedit as default editor in Xubuntu, instead of Leafpad?
<unheeding> i haven't tried -s, i've tried -9
<unheeding> i wasn't aware -s was an option
<sevenforall> Andy80: If you're not using leafpad, best is just to remove it ("sudo apt-get remove leafpad" for example)
 * sevenforall quickly installs Xubuntu in a VM because he noticed his knowledge is starting to lack
<torax> I prefer "apt-get purge" If i just want to get rid of some software
<Andy80> sevenforall: ok, just removed, but I can I know or set what is the new default editor?
<Andy80> oh nope... it looks like the default one is automatically gedit :)
<Andy80> thanks!
<sevenforall> Andy80: If you remove leafpad, it will indeed automatically pick the next best option which would be Gedit in your case ;-)
<sevenforall> torax: I must admit I haven't really looked into the differences between remove, purge and autoremove
<torax> sevenforall: purge removes everything, including config files
<torax> so basicly if you screw up just purge the software, reinstall and start over :P
<sevenforall> Thought so
<sevenforall> Thanks
<sevenforall> And what about autoremove?
<unheeding> it removes the packages that are no longer required that were installed as dependancies
<unheeding> iirc
<sevenforall> How does it know they are no longer needed?
<sevenforall> Does it keep a record of which programs depend on them?
<torax> yes
<torax> not sure on details, but something like that
<xubuntu370>   I had winxp on this box and it failed. thinking it was corrupted os I tried to reinstall, and it failed.. but then i tried to install Ubuntu, and I could not run it from the usb or from the hd.. did the mem test and found out one of my 512mb sticks (had 2) failed. I removed the bad one and was able to install ubuntu. but it was sluggish. I was trying to quickly setup my packet radio for Hurricane Sandy.. downloaded the Serial P
<xubuntu370> use but the system kept locking up.. so Installed xubuntu next to it, planning on running out the next day to get ram for the box. put xubuntu on and now I am getting the following error with serial port terminal..  Cannot open /dev/ttyS0: Permission denied  I would like to be able to use serial port terminal, or equivalent with Xubuntu so I can use my kpc3 packet terminal, connect to the com port on the back of my computer.  any
<xubuntu370> +
<ner0x> If I wanted to rsync an entire server from /, what directories would I want to skip?
<unrar> ni
<unrar> *hi
<xubuntu456> hi i have one problem with the last version of ubuntu.
<xubuntu456> Dont work wifi in my laptop
#xubuntu 2012-11-01
<kaveva75> hello
<kaveva75> I have a problem installing evolution in my xubuntu 12.04
<kaveva75> this is the error: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  evolution: Depends: evolution-common (= 3.2.3-0ubuntu6) but 3.2.3-0ubuntu6 is to be installed
<kaveva75> how can I install this dependencies ?
<kaveva75> can you help me ?
<kaveva75> are there another ways to connect my xubuntu with email exchange server ?
<GridCube> what?
<GridCube> !info evolution-common
<ubottu> evolution-common (source: evolution): architecture independent files for Evolution. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.91-0ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 1781 kB, installed size 17980 kB
<GridCube> it has to be = ?
<GridCube> !info evolution-common prescise
<ubottu> 'prescise' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<GridCube> !info evolution-common precise
<ubottu> evolution-common (source: evolution): architecture independent files for Evolution. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.3-0ubuntu6 (precise), package size 1770 kB, installed size 17364 kB
<GridCube> in 12.04 you should have that dependency satisfied kaveva75
<kaveva75> from ubuntu software center ?
<GridCube> kaveva75, yes
<kaveva75> i'm trying
<kaveva75> thanks
<GridCube> kaveva75, you could simply do sudo apt-get install evolution-common
<kaveva75> I'm trying , thanks GridCube
<GridCube> :D good luck kancerman
<GridCube> * kaveva75
<kaveva75> dear GridCube, I have this error : xatt@xatt-Precision-M4300:~/Downloads$ sudo apt-get install evolution-common Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done evolution-common is already the newest version. The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   evolution-webcal linux-headers-3.2.0-29-generic gnome-desktop3-data libpst4   linux-headers-3.2.0
<GridCube> thats not an error
<GridCube> read what its saying
<GridCube> :)
<kaveva75> I'm trying with apt-get install evolution
<kaveva75> and I receiving this error: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following pack
<kaveva75> The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  evolution : Depends: gnome-icon-theme-full but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<kaveva75> How can i get this dependency :  gnome-icon-theme-full
<kaveva75> ?
<GridCube> !info gnome-icon-theme-full
<ubottu> gnome-icon-theme-full (source: gnome-icon-theme): GNOME Desktop icon theme. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.90-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 8514 kB, installed size 9394 kB
<GridCube> !info gnome-icon-theme-full precise
<ubottu> gnome-icon-theme-full (source: gnome-icon-theme): GNOME Desktop icon theme. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu1.1 (precise), package size 8534 kB, installed size 9396 kB
<GridCube> well... jus try to sudo apt-get it?
<kaveva75> i'm trying
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install gnome-icon-theme-full --no-install-recommends
<GridCube> the --no-install-recommends will prevent that package from installing all unity with it
<kaveva75> receive this: xatt@xatt-Precision-M4300:~/Downloads$ sudo apt-get install gnome-icon-theme-full Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The followin
<kaveva75> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  gnome-icon-theme-full : Depends: gnome-icon-theme (= 3.4.0-0ubuntu1) but 3.4.0-0ubuntu1.1 is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<GridCube> do this: sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get update
<GridCube> !info gnome-icon-theme precise
<ubottu> gnome-icon-theme (source: gnome-icon-theme): GNOME Desktop icon theme (small subset). In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu1.1 (precise), package size 643 kB, installed size 917 kB
<GridCube> you should be able to install it, its in the repos
<kaveva75> xatt@xatt-Precision-M4300:~/Downloads$ sudo apt-get install gnome-icon-theme Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done gnome-icon-theme is already the newest version. The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   evolution-webcal linux-headers-3.2.0-29-generic gnome-desktop3-data libpst4   linux-headers-3.2.0-29 libgtkhtml-4.0-0 libgnome-deskt
<kaveva75> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<GridCube> kaveva75, as said:
<GridCube> do this: sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get update
<kaveva75> it's working
<kaveva75> ok, finish
<kaveva75> so, do i try with install evolution-common ?
<GridCube> it should pull the other things yes
<kaveva75> don't work
<GridCube> :/
<kaveva75>  sudo apt-get install gnome-icon-theme Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done gnome-icon-theme is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<GridCube> that did work
<GridCube> Done gnome-icon-theme is already the newest version.
<kaveva75> ok
<kaveva75> sudo apt-get install evolution  ??
<GridCube> try that yes :)
<kaveva75> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following packages have unmet dependencies
<kaveva75> Depends: gnome-icon-theme-full but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<GridCube> try that one then
<GridCube> oh... you still have broken packages
<kaveva75> ???
<GridCube> that last sentence, autoremove should have taken care of that
<GridCube> but try sudo apt-get install  gnome-icon-theme-ful
<kaveva75> this error: sudo apt-get install  gnome-icon-theme-ful
<kaveva75> ops, this error: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  gnome-icon-theme-full : Depends: gnome-icon-theme (= 3.4.0-0ubuntu1) but 3.4.0-0ubuntu1.1 is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<kaveva75> what's 3.4.0-0ubuntu1.1 ?
<GridCube> but... thats.. it said
<GridCube> kaveva75, the version of the program
<GridCube> oh its 1.1 and it wants it to be just 1
<GridCube> sorry kaveva75 but i have not the slightliest idea of what to do next :/
<kaveva75> ok, thank you GridCube
<GridCube> kaveva75, let me do some research please
<kaveva75> thank, but don't worry , i'm going to sleep , my mail is kaleva75@gmail.com
<kaveva75> by GridCube
<kaveva75> bye
<GridCube> good luck
<hfb> Looking for some help with my wireless lan card
<hfb> when downloading adobe flash player for xubuntu which version do i want?
<Unit193> hfb: Just install xubuntu-restricted-extras.
<hfb> YUM, tar.gx, .rpm, or RPM?
<hfb> and how would i go about finding that? (im brand new to linux)
<Unit193> Nither, you don't download stuff off sites, you use the repos.
<Unit193> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<juanantonio> Buenas
<juanantonio> tengo 12.04 y quiero saber si la 12.10 ya es suficientemnte estable
<kyle__> ...It probably wasn't the best idea to start out with Xubuntu as my first distro, was it?
<kyle__> Can anyone help me get started with it?
<kyle__> How does one go about learning the way around Xubuntu
<stochastic> kyle__, what sort of problems are you facing?  have you looked at any online videos of xfce or Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<kyle__> Not really.
<kyle__> I'm completely lost.
<kyle__> I probably should have started with vanilla Ubuntu.
<kyle__> What videos would you suggest, just to start?
<Unit193> kyle__: Take a look at the docs under /usr/share/xubuntu-docs/desktop-guide/index.html
<Unit193> (As in, paste that url into the browser)
<kyle__> Thanks, man.
<xangua> good halloween, or as they used to say...hollow evening :) does the xfce panel supports the indicator menu stuff¿
<xubuntu475> dajiahao
<xubuntu475> da jia hao
<xubuntu475> 大家好
<xubuntu475> xubuntu，这个有没有离线安装包呀
<xubuntu475> 在线下载的话，速度太慢了
<xubuntu475> 怎么没有人说话
<xubuntu475> 这个空间好安静呀
<bazhang> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<xubuntu475> 额，，这个不是中文的吗？
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<Azelphur> pretty chinese characters \o/
<Azelphur> 额 this one looks weird though, it's just like a weird scribbley thing.
<xubuntu475> 貌似，，也不是所有的人不懂中文的
<Azelphur> apparently it means "Amount", amazing how they can cram an entire word into one character
<Azelphur> 我不这样做，但谷歌翻译帮助
<bazhang> English here Azelphur
<Azelphur> aww :(
 * Azelphur was testing out the google translate foo
<bazhang> chit chat in #xubuntu-offtopic as well please Azelphur
<hfb> Every time I try to download all the updates it prompts me to it says "Failed to download package files|
<hfb> followed by "check your internet connnection"
<holstein> hfb: have you checked your internet connection?
<hfb> yes, works fine
<hfb> using it to stream TV right now
<hfb> any ideas?
<holstein> hfb: i would close any update managers and/or package managers.. open the terminal.. run "sudo apt-get update" and see that no errors are reported... then run "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<hfb> ive done that before, have time to walk me thru it?
<hfb> im brand new to linux
<holstein> sure
<holstein> hfb: i would open the terminal and type..
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<hfb> did that
<holstein> hit the "enter" key, and see that no errors are posted
<holstein> hfb: if you have errors, you can share then with a pastebin
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hfb> i dont see any errors just apt 0.8.6~exp12ubuntu10.2 for i386 compiled etc
<holstein> hfb: then, in the same terminal, type...
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> share any errors
<holstein> you should have a list of packages to upgrade.. i usually skim the list as least
<hfb> tons of error messages
<hfb> copy and paste them all?
<holstein> hfb: in a pastebin
<holstein> !paste | hfb
<ubottu> hfb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> hfb: you can go to http://paste.ubuntu.com ,paste the text, and share the link after clicking the "paste" button
<hfb> pasted
<hfb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1322587/
<holstein> hfb: run sudo apt-get update again and paste that
<hfb> ok
<holstein> hfb: what operating system is this?
<hfb> umm the latest xubuntu
<holstein> hfb: xubuntu 12.10?
<hfb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1322597/
<hfb> i believe so
<hfb> is there any way to check to be exact?
<holstein> hfb: in a terminal, lsb_release -a
<hfb> 12.04
<hfb> 12.04.1 to be exact
<holstein> thats the latest lts... 12.10 is the latest regular release
<holstein> hfb: you have ppa's added?
<hfb> lts?
<hfb> i do not know what ppa's are ^^ sry
<holstein> hfb: lts = long term support
<holstein> hfb: have you copied and pasted anything like "sudo add-apt-repository foo" to get additional software??
<holstein> hfb: its odd that you are able to run one command and not the other
<holstein> hfb: i would try this
<holstein> sudo apt-get -f install
<holstein> hfb: ^^ run that and pastebin me any errors
<holstein> if no errors, try sudo apt-get upgrade again
<hfb> no sir, i have only had linux for a few days, only explored the OS a little bit, just learning
<hfb> ok brb
<hfb> what does the apt-get -f install do?
<holstein> hfb: hopefully fix something if its broken or missing
<hfb> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<hfb> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<hfb> hfb@T41Geek:~$ ^C
<hfb> hfb@T41Geek:~$
<holstein> hfb: you'll need to close anything else
<holstein> hfb: update managers... package managers
<holstein> hfb: assuming you used "sudo"
<holstein> sudo apt-get -f install
<hfb> ok
<hfb> hfb@T41Geek:~$ apt-get -f install
<hfb> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<hfb> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<hfb> hfb@T41Geek:~$ ^C
<hfb> hfb@T41Geek:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<hfb> Reading package lists... Done
<hfb> Building dependency tree
<hfb> Reading state information... Done
<hfb> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 158 not upgraded.
<hfb> hfb@T41Geek:~$
<holstein> ok, so now try..
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> then
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<hfb> seems to be working this time, ill paste my results when there done
<holstein> hfb: when that finishes, you should be able to use the GUI updater again
<hfb> thats the manager that prompts me to upgrade?
<hfb> update**
<holstein> hfb: its important to reload the cache.. and its important never to shutdown while upgrading
<holstein> hfb: yup
<hfb> reload the cache?
<holstein> hfb: sudo apt-get update is doing that.. hitting a "reload" or "refresh" button in the GUI ones..
<hfb> hmm this stuff is soo cool
<hfb> is there a website that can give me a crash course on terminal commands so i dont always have to bug people?
<holstein> hmm... i usually just google search what im tring to do
<hfb> ok i see
<holstein> hfb: i started doing more and more normal everyday tasks in the CLI.. just simple stuff..
<hfb> why does it says my name before your type? how did you do that?
<holstein> hfb: you mean < >
<hfb> cli? that the terminal?
<holstein> hfb: CLI = command line interface... the terminal is a way to get to that
<hfb> o i c ok
<holstein> i type "h" and i hit the tab key... its tab complete.. you can cycle through the h nicks
<holstein> if you type hol and hit tab, youll probably get me
<hfb> holstein, oh thats cool
<holstein> hfb: you can do that in the command line too.. for /path/to/file ...or commands... in the terminal, you can type 'su' and hit tab twice, and you'll see all the su* options... type sud and hit tab and sudo will auto complete
<holstein> fir - tab will auto complete firefox
<hfb> auto complete?
<holstein> yup.. tab completion.. like with the nicknames here
<holstein> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<hfb> it didnt work for me i tried it
<holstein> hfb: what? which? whats "it" ?
<hfb> i typed <fir - tab> did do anything
<holstein> hfb: hol tab gets my nick...
<holstein> hfb: maybe you dont have firefox installed
<hfb> i do its my defualt\
<holstein> hfb: whatever command you start typing, you can auto complete
<hfb> holstein,  ooo so if i type hol then tab and types ur name got it lol sry
<holstein> interesting..
<holstein> Guest57727: i think that nick is registered
<holstein> 01:03 -!- Guest57727 [~hfb@ip68-229-56-139.lv.lv.cox.net] has quit [Killed (bradbury.freenode.net (Nickname regained by  services))]
<Guest57727> NickServ- hfb_!~hfb@cpe-98-151-249-95.socal.res.rr.com has regained your nickname.
<Guest57727> * You are now known as Guest57727
<Guest57727> * You have been killed by bradbury.freenode.net (regained by services))
<Guest57727> * Guest57727 has quit (Killed (bradbury.freenode.net (Nickname regained by services)))
<Guest57727> * Disconnected (Remote host closed socket).
<Guest57727> * Guest57727 sets mode +i Guest57727
<Guest57727>  No channel joined. Try /join #<channel>
<Guest57727> what does this mean? ive always had this nick
<holstein> Guest57727: i would ask the bosses.. try #freenode ... thats what it looks like to me.. its being regained
<holstein> maybe they wanted it for something...
<Guest57727> its prompting me to restart
<holstein> Guest57727: i would expect that
<holstein> Guest57727: its not urgent, but i would soon
<Guest57727> ok, no one is answering me on #freenode
<holstein> Guest57727: i would wait 24 hours, and if you dont hear from anyone, repost
<holstein> if you cant wait, you could send an email in
<Guest57727> if i restart i lose all this chat though right?
<holstein> depends on the client you are using... you can copy-paste or whatever
<Guest57727> ok i c
<Guest57727> ok be right back im going to restart and see if it will fix
<Guest57727> holstein, thank you for your help u are awesome
<holstein> Guest57727: anytime.. i might crash soon, but enjoy!
<Guest57727> ty again
<CWIDE> Hello. Could anyone please help me out with a problem I've been having. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2078985
<apm1> CWIDE, what gpu ?
<CWIDE> Guess I should add that let me look up the card 1 second
<apm1> CWIDE, if you won't respond , i can't help you :(
<CWIDE> :/
<apm1> CWIDE, lspci ?
<apm1> ^type that in a terminal
<CWIDE> thanks :D
<apm1> without the question mark
<CWIDE> haha
<CWIDE> GeForce GT 430
<apm1> go to the xubuntu (xfce) menu
<apm1> menu>settings>additional drivers
<apm1> or .... type "synaptic "in a terminal
<apm1> now in the search field in synaptic type "nvidia current"
<apm1> find/scroll to the package named "nvidia current" and left click it and select install
<CWIDE> Ok
<apm1> on the top menu in synaptic now click apply
<apm1> that should do the trick
<apm1> reboot once
<apm1> and report how did it go
<CWIDE> Thank you very much :D
<CWIDE> I will
<CWIDE> It worked great apm1 no more messed up text
<CWIDE> Thank you very much :D
<apm1> CWIDE, glad i could help , enjoy linux
<CWIDE> :D
<CWIDE> Well im going to sleep just wanted to fix that before I did. Thanks again. Good night.
<xubuntu319> Hi :D
<xubuntu319> no one here?
<baizon> !hi | xubuntu319
<ubottu> xubuntu319: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu319> Well, I'm installing right now Xubuntu but I have some worries
<xubuntu319> It takes too long to install
<baizon> xubuntu319: home come?
<xubuntu319> Well, it says "xubuntu ubiquity: Proccessing triggers for update-notifier-common" for  minutes now...
<xubuntu319> *30 minutes
<baizon> what hardware?
<xubuntu319> 16 GB of ram, an ati 6800 HD series card, an intel quad-core processor
<baizon> ou well :)
<xubuntu319> I don't think is hardware the issue here
<baizon> you can the installation process to see more infomation
<xubuntu319> what?
<baizon> check there were it stuck
<baizon> http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/48/16/04_01.png
<baizon> down there you have a triangle
<baizon> click on it
<xubuntu319> yeah, I clicked on the arrow to see more information
<xubuntu319> now it says
<baizon> post it on pastebin.ubuntu.com
<xubuntu319> how can I copy-paste it?
<xubuntu319> It doesn't allow me
<baizon> mark and ctrl+c ?
<xubuntu319> Yeah, I tryed that
<xubuntu319> But nothing...
<baizon> then make a screenshot and uplaod it
<Touhou44> Does anyone know if the bug where Nautilus is slow to load still exists in the latest Xubuntu?
<baizon> Touhou44: you mean thunar?
<Touhou44> Sorry, Thunar yes
<knome> Touhou44, unfortunately, it does. it's fixed in the development release and we're about to push it to quantal too soonish
<Touhou44> That's good news :)
<nikolam> Touhou44, when you say slow to load, you mean that sometimes it waits for some period of time before it runs?
<Touhou44> Yes, a delay before appearing
<nikolam> lower xfce panel that dynamically pops up, get stuc after a while on 12.04 64bit
<apm1> nikolam, do you have compositioning enabled ?
<nikolam> apm1, i think so, since it is enabled by default?
<apm1> no it isn't
<nikolam> it was here at me, window manager tweaks>compositor>enable  display compositing is checked.
<nikolam> Inly have open source graphics driver, it is amd x1250 /rs690
<apm1> nikolam, my guess is have a look at the pannel prefrences
<nikolam> apm1, i tried it, but after i unset and set hifing again, it just get a bit shorter and stays
<apm1> nikolam, hifing ?
<nikolam> don't know how it is on 12.10.
<nikolam> You think I can install fresh 12.10 install on separate btrfs volume , so I can dual-boot 12.04 and 12.10 from same partition?
<apm1> nikolam, my second guess is install fglrx drivers
<apm1> nikolam, sure dual booting can work out
<nikolam> no fglrx driver is available for this GPU for kernel above 8.04 LTS
<nikolam> I like Btrfs, I got used to ZFS on openindiana before.
<nikolam> But they take account snapshots during upgrade, hope ubuntu will do that too.
<defile> nikolam, do you find it to be stable?
<apm1> nikolam, well i can't say about that
<nikolam> defile, I did not get to use it much just installed few days ago.
<defile> ah, okay
<nikolam> It does not have some great stability record, btrfs
<nikolam> But Zfs is already here for 10 yrs
<defile> okay
<nikolam> Btrfs is fresh new
<defile> I've already learned a hard lesson being an early adapter of ext3 on Red Hat back in the day
<nikolam> I am thinking of startin 12.10 install from alternate to see if it will offer me to choose alternate Btrfs image to install and dualboot
<nikolam> I previously wanted zfsonlinux root for Ubuntu, it also could be done with PPA and Live CD
 * nikolam lunch
<Andy80> is Xubuntu 12.10 alternate install available? Hasn't been dropped like the Ubuntu alternate?
<Unit193> There isn't a Xubuntu 12.10 alternate, no.
<Donnie> Stuck in recovery mode. grub package thing is not fount. Will not boot past waiting for network configuration
<GridCube> Donnie, have you tried booting to a previous kernel?
<Donnie> Yes. Same thing about the network config
<nikolam> xfce4-weather applet does not work again. It does not rdisplay weather data after issuing refresh. It is like that for a few last days
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> nikolam, the service its working, you should check your internet connection
<nikolam> thanks GridCube :P
<GridCube> P: you're welcome
<nikolam> it is true I am on wifi and there is some seconds of timeout. It seems he does not lilke to wait :)
<GridCube> probably, it does have to fetch updates, but you could make a bug report explaining you issue and ask for it to show the latest fetched forecast if it includes the day you are in or something like that :P
<nikolam> GridCube, yes, I suspect also many other apps have problems if network or resolving is not responsive
<greasegum> has anyone had this experience? I'm on a big wifi network and everyone not running linux is getting great connectivity, while you're experiencing horrible netlag?
<TheSheep> greasegum: anything relevant in dmesg?
<greasegum> yeah I was getting this one iwlwifi error, trying to find my notes
<greasegum> something about could not clear tx buffer
<girafee> compiz is working fine on xubuntu 12.04, but how do i change theme?
<GridCube> ask on #compiz maybe?
<greasegum> here it is : fail to flush all tx fifo queues
<girafee> ok.
<girafee> thanks.
<greasegum> but it wasn't consistently associated with my horribly erratic ping times
<greasegum> just one thing I noticed
<greasegum> TheSheep:: otherwise nothing unusual
<greasegum> what could be causing my ping to be all over the place? I also checked to see if it could be an IPv6 issue, but that module isn't even loaded.
<greasegum> sometimes ping would drop down to hundreds of msec, then I would get several, could not connect to host in a row, then it would come back for a bit
<greasegum> nothing weird happening in 'watch dmesg...'
<greasegum> help
<GridCube> !patience | greasegum
<ubottu> greasegum: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<greasegum> GridCube:: sorry, just frustrated. hopefully someone will take pity. I'm gonna try some other things meanwhile
<GridCube> :) dont worry greasegum its understable, just have some patience, not all people here is watching the channel
<GridCube> greasegum, please provide details of you hardware and other related data you think its importan aswel, that might help
<Someone> hello
<Guest72850> i have a quick question about deciding between the different ubuntus
<GridCube> fire
<Guest72850> is it possible to change the color of the theme? like, in the screenshots, all the folders and files are blue, i prefer green, can i change that without redoing the art?
<GridCube> sure, its an icon theme
<Guest72850> how?
<Guest72850> btw, im doing this from standard ubuntu cause i dont really like gnome
<GridCube> ah=
<GridCube> you mean xubuntu?
<Guest72850> yes
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> yes
<Guest72850> but the computer im typing this on is running regular ubuntu
<Guest72850> how?
<GridCube> go to preferences there choose Appareance (or what ever its in english it has a pallete and a pencil icon)
<GridCube> there you have a tab named Icons
<Guest72850> yes
<Guest72850> 'appareance' is close enough
<Guest72850> so in there i can pick a green theme?
<Guest72850> ok thanks
<xubuntu621> ciao a tutti
<xubuntu621> ho un problema con compiz
<xubuntu621> chi potrebbe aiutarmi?
<TheSheep> !it | xubuntu621
<ubottu> xubuntu621: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ner0x> What would it take for me to tar.bz2 an entire install and be able to replicate that install on demand?
<GridCube> ah?
<[TiZ]> I find myself completely unable to select text in any way at all in every pure GTK application. What do I do to fix this?
<ner0x> GridCube: If I wanted to rsync / and be able to extract it on another volume later on, and have that volume be a root device, how would I do so?
<GridCube> probably some dd magic
<GridCube> or a cloning software
<GridCube> but most probably some dd magic
<ner0x> GridCube: I was asking more alone the lines of: what dirs do I need in /
<GridCube> oh, i have no idea sorry
<GridCube> probably all of it except /home
<[TiZ]> Click/drag, shift+arrows, even ctrl+a don't work. This seriously cripples my ability to use my work computer, so I *need* to have this fixed.
<ner0x>  /dev and /proc are definitely not included.
<GridCube> [TiZ], does this happens whit the guest user aswel?
<[TiZ]> GridCube: I haven't tried the guest user.
<GridCube> try that please
<[TiZ]> GridCube: Xfce doesn't seem to have user switching, so that will have to wait for a tiny bit while I finish what I'm doing here.
<GridCube> :) ok
<[TiZ]> GridCube: I figured it out; it seems that x2x, which I use to communicate with the X server running on my displaylink monitor, was to blame.
<[TiZ]> I was starting it incorrectly and for some reason that caused selecting text to just totally die off, I guess.
<GridCube> oh :) good luck you find that out because that would have been a real pain to figure out from half the planet away P:
<[TiZ]> Yeah, no kidding. :b
<ncmccx> hello guys, whats an easyway to access mynetwork shares using xubuntu
<ncmccx> in windows 7 i just click network and they all show up
<GridCube> ncmccx, check that gvfs-backends its installed, then it should detect the network at boot, you can also use gigolo
<ncmccx> ok can you please tell me how to check
<ncmccx> am kinda new
<ncmccx> if i click home or file system on my desktop there isnt a network option i dont think
<GridCube> ncmccx, open a terminal, and type: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends
<ncmccx> ok
<krishna_> ads
<GridCube> it will update the software list and then install gvfs-backends if its not installed
<krishna_> asd
<ncmccx> ok it says is already the newest version
<krishna_> hello all
<GridCube> hi
<GridCube> ncmccx, then open gigolo and see if your network is listed
<[TiZ]> And now I have a new problem. I just installed the nvidia-current drivers on my work box... and now xfsettingsd crashes when I log in. I can't start xfsettingsd at all. It crashes with an X error, "BadMatch". I remember the same thing happening on 12.04, but I don't remember how I fixed it.
<GridCube> [TiZ], you are getting send back to the lightdm greeter?
<ncmccx> GridCube, nothing shows up in gigolo
<[TiZ]> GridCube: No, I am able to log in successfully and stay logged in... however, I have no themes or icons.
<[TiZ]> The wrong font is used too.
<GridCube> ncmccx, then you are probably not seeing the network
<GridCube> [TiZ], when you log in you choose a xubuntu sesssion or a xfce session?
<[TiZ]> GridCube: Xubuntu session.
<ncmccx> the command  smbtree shows my shares
<GridCube> ncmccx, :/ i dont know then, sorry
<ncmccx> is gigolo supposed to automatically show them?
<GridCube> [TiZ], go to prefereneces, apparence, and window manager settings, there you can set up themes and icos
<[TiZ]> GridCube: I know how to configure my themes.
<[TiZ]> They are already configured exactly how I like them.
<[TiZ]> I am telling you what the problem actually is. Xfsettingsd crashes on the nvidia proprietary drivers, and thus, no theme selection at all is loaded.
<GridCube> ok
<[TiZ]> Among whatever other problems could possibly arise from the settings daemon not running... I don't know what they could be, but I'm not sure I want to find out.
<[TiZ]> Hmm... it didn't seem to like the display configuration I had.
<[TiZ]> I deleted my displays.xml before logging in and now xfsettingsd doesn't crash.
<ncmccx> anyone in here have xubuntu setup to see network shares???
<ncmccx> why is something so basic not supported in xubuntu?
<[TiZ]> ncmccx: There's a bug in Thunar... it often won't properly load with the necessary libraries to see network stuff. Do this for me.
<[TiZ]> Hit Alt+F2, and type killall Thunar.
<[TiZ]> Then hit Alt+F2 again, and type Thunar --daemon.
<[TiZ]> Then start up your file manager, and you will see that you now have icons for Trash and Network in your sidebar. You should be able to browse network shares from the network icon now.
<ncmccx> hmm i dont think kill all worked
<ncmccx> can i run it in terminal?
<[TiZ]> I hope you didn't put a space in it.
<ncmccx> i think i did
<Aicasn> out of curiousity... how do you guys handle your apt updates? don't you get sick of seeing the red icon up there all the time even though it feels like you update constantly?
<[TiZ]> Yeah... don't put a space in it. Type it exactly as I typed it.
<[TiZ]> Also, you won't see any output other than any file manager windows you have open closing.
<ncmccx> no i did killall one word space thunar
<[TiZ]> Title case Thunar.
<[TiZ]> It's really weird, the main binary is titlecased. No other binary in linux is like that.
<awillson> For filing a bug report, I found a matching report on the programs own bug reporter how would it be best to put that down, just as a comment?
<[TiZ]> "killall Thunar". Exactly like that. And then, "Thunar --daemon".
<[TiZ]> I don't want you to do it in a terminal, because if you do, the Thunar daemon will be in the terminal foreground, and it will die if you close the terminal. If you use the run dialog, it will work better.
<ncmccx> it must be case sensitive
<[TiZ]> It is case sensitive.
<ncmccx> sweet i see network now
<ncmccx> trash was there all along i think not network
<[TiZ]> Lucky. On my setup, the trash doesn't work unless I apply the fix. Which, luckily, I have done automatically whenever I log in. And which I will show you how to do now.
<ncmccx> it goes network then windows network then work group now it hangs
<[TiZ]> Give it some time.
<ncmccx> kk
<ncmccx> what shares do you have?
<ncmccx> linux samba shares or windows shares?
<ncmccx> i got failed to open workgroup
<ncmccx> after it hung for a while
<ncmccx> i wish it would just scan for all shares on the network
<[TiZ]> Hmm...
<[TiZ]> It *should* do that.
<ncmccx> it just says windows and workgroup
<[TiZ]> I can't very well test mine from where I am right now; I'm at work and our share system is kind of elaborate.
<ncmccx> does it see them all?
<ncmccx> what shares do you have? any windows 7?
<ncmccx> is there a place i need to configure this
<ncmccx> gees ubuntu is so not user friendly this is why windows is eating linuxs lunch
<[TiZ]> Well, at home, I just have a samba share running on a Linux server. So that may not be the *best* test case. But where I am right now, I have the sprawling network of a university.
<ncmccx> aceessing network shares is nothing new and should work out of the box
<ncmccx> i see
<ncmccx> well i have both types of shares here
<[TiZ]> I really love how every time there's one thing that goes wrong, every new user, without fail, goes "man, linux isn't user friendly at all! this is why windows is winning!"
<[TiZ]> Except not really.
<ncmccx> linux servers running samba and windows machine
<ncmccx> except really
<[TiZ]> No, I mean I DON'T like it.
<ncmccx> if basic networking doesnt work then sorry you have a problem
<ncmccx> windows 7 sees all  shares available on the network
<ncmccx> automatically
<[TiZ]> Okay, stop for a second.
<[TiZ]> Get out of your tunnel vision. I know you're frustrated, and I sympathize.
<ncmccx> download xubuntu and not only does it not show other shares on linux machines but its networking is actually broken out of the box
<[TiZ]> Think about literally every other part of the system.
<ncmccx> lol the truth is sad
<[TiZ]> Well, that's something you might have mentioned earlier. What's wrong with the networking?
<ncmccx> i like linux all my servers run it but no way will they get market share with crap like this
<ncmccx> and ubuntu unity was a dumb mistake
<ncmccx> now im xubuntu to get away from unity and im on my network and cant bloody access any of my info
<[TiZ]> Will you stop ranting and answer my questions so I can try to help you?
<ncmccx> lol sorry
<ncmccx> 1 more rant
<ncmccx> this is linuxs chance
<ncmccx> windows 8 sucks
<ncmccx> this is a windows 8 laptop i am on i got it and wiped linux 8 immediately but now i cant recommend others do the same
<[TiZ]> Ah... there it is.
<[TiZ]> You have brand new hardware.
<ncmccx> why dhould brand new hardware stop me from accessing my network?
<ncmccx> like i said i can see them
<ncmccx> i can ssh into them
<ncmccx> i can even use gigolo and ssh
<[TiZ]> Then why not use Gigolo and SSH?
<ncmccx> smbtree shows me windows and linux shares
<[TiZ]> Personally, I *love* that combination.
<[TiZ]> Ah... I see... so it's a problem with Thunar.
<ncmccx> um yeah
<ncmccx> its not like xubuntu is new its been around for ages
<[TiZ]> I'm gonna level with you.
<ncmccx> i like the look i tried it once before in like 2005
<[TiZ]> You know how many people work on XFCE?
<ncmccx> not many?
<[TiZ]> Maybe like five people at the very most, not counting translators. It has very little people power behind it.
<Aicasn> tons
<Aicasn> millions
<Aicasn> more every day
<Aicasn> oops. thought we were talking about windows...
<Unit193> May want to move to #xubuntu-offtopic though.
<ncmccx> ok linux mint is not much better
<[TiZ]> Yeah, you're probably right. I'll just go ahead and get to my point.
<ncmccx> so i bele\ieve you
<[TiZ]> Thunar's network share browsing capability is *very* rudimentary.
<GridCube> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<[TiZ]> If that's an essential thing for you, you should probably consider MATE or Cinnamon.
<ncmccx> what is different?
<[TiZ]> I'm sure you could get Nautilus/Nemo/Caja installed in XFCE, but you will suck in loads of Gnome dependencies.
<ncmccx> this is ontopic . this channel is usually dead anyway so maybe instead of chasing people to off topic you can get retention in here first so we can help each other
<ncmccx> if not for tiz i woudnt know that there was supposed to be a network option in thunar
<[TiZ]> A lot is different, but the critical and relevant difference here is the file manager, Nautilus (or a fork of it).
<[TiZ]> Nautilus is very mature, and it's had network browsing for a long time.
<ncmccx> xfce is supposed to be lighter weight?
<[TiZ]> Yeah. XFCE's a tiny bit heavier than LXDE, but it's more capable, more integrated.
<Aicasn> cinnamon looks interesting....
<[TiZ]> But even so, that also means a few features fall short occasionally, especially with the little man hours behind it. I hate to be the guy in #xubuntu telling you not to use xubuntu, but it's honesty.
<[TiZ]> Since MATE, Cinnamon, Unity, and Gnome all have the more mature Nautilus file manager, it will handle your file browsing needs better.
<ncmccx> we'll see
<[TiZ]> In fact, you can make sure of that yourself, if you can brave through using Unity.
<ncmccx> i might just ssh in
<ncmccx> with gigolo i didnt know i could manage files over ssh
<ncmccx> is there a limit?
<[TiZ]> Oh yeah, gigolo's awesome.
<[TiZ]> No limit at all, as far as I know.
<ncmccx> like file size xfer?
<ncmccx> can i stream video?
<[TiZ]> You should be able to, yeah.
<[TiZ]> In fact, probably better than if you were able to use Samba anyways, lol.
<holstein> with linux, the limits are typically hardware... and what you are willing to bother setting up
<ncmccx> how did you know there was a thunar bug?
<[TiZ]> Same thing happened to me. I wanted to empty my trash from the file manager. I opened it up... no trash icon in the sidebar. No network icon either.
<[TiZ]> I looked it up, found a bug report and a workaround alongside it.
<[TiZ]> Which, by the way... the consistent fix for that is to create an autostart program in the Session and Startup section of the Settings Manager. You'll want the command to be this: bash -c "sleep 2; killall Thunar; exec Thunar --daemon"
<[TiZ]> The bug is caused by a race condition. GVFS isn't ready when Thunar starts up... so the logical fix is to wait a bit and restart it.
<ncmccx> i see
<ncmccx> where do I add that command?
<holstein> autostart
<[TiZ]> Click your applications menu, and open the Settings Manager. Then in the System section, select Session and Startup.
<ncmccx> im not that familiar sadly
<[TiZ]> In that dialog, there's an Application Autostart tab. You can add the new entry there.
<[TiZ]> And make sure to type the command exactly as I do so here:
<[TiZ]> bash -c "sleep 2; killall Thunar; exec Thunar --daemon"
<[TiZ]> You can name it and describe it however you want; that part doesn't matter.
<ncmccx> command with " "
<ncmccx> ?
<ncmccx> i left quotes in thanks
<[TiZ]> Yes, leave the quotes in.
<ncmccx> i probably have to configure it because it only makes an icon for windows workgroup
<ncmccx> that times out
<[TiZ]> To be honest? I don't think any amount of configuration is going to fix this one.
<[TiZ]> Like I said, Thunar's network browsing is *very* rudimentary.
<ncmccx> is there an auto start file that this command was added to?
<[TiZ]> Like, it's good enough for basic home networks, and that's it.
<ncmccx> ok Do you still use xfce?
<[TiZ]> Yes, it created a .desktop file in ~/.config/autostart
<[TiZ]> Yup. I still use XFCE and I love it.
<holstein> one of the first things i missed about nautilus, til i found gigolo
<[TiZ]> Fortunately, I have no need to browse between network shares in my file manager.
<ncmccx> are the shortcuts that pop up at the bottome new?
<[TiZ]> Like... you can still browse *inside* the shares with the file manager, once you get to them. It's just that share discovery in Thuar is kinda... bad.
<[TiZ]> That's new with 12.04, I think. It's not standard in XFCE, it's just a bit of flair that the xubuntu team added.
<ncmccx> yeah that is the only problem i have but i can live with it
<ncmccx> ok i like the popup itEMS
<[TiZ]> I flip the panel layout, myself. Main panel on bottom, launchers on top. Since the only thing at the top of the screen at any time anyways is usually just title bars.
<[TiZ]> I don't like having title bars between my panel and useful chrome. I'm weirdly OCD like that. :b
<[TiZ]> Alright, I need to take my lunch break. Any other questions before I take off?
<ncmccx> No thanks man youve been a huge help
<[TiZ]> I'm glad. Alright, take care.
<ncmccx> u 2 :)
<ner0x> Any cronjob entires that will fire on startup shutdown?
<jsphillips86> Gotta say, loving Xubuntu. Regular Ubuntu kept crapping out on me, this runs a lot better
<Cigam> Hey all. I am new to this IRC channel but was wondering can someone tell me how to change my Xubuntu 12.04 color depth to 32 bit? the videos and pictures are banded since I think I am on 24 bit
<jsphillips86> Debconf keeps popping up though. Any way to figure out why? It just flashes and then disappears
<Pici> jsphillips86: What Windows calls 32 bit color is actually 24 bit color with 8 bits of alpha.
<jsphillips86> Pici, I think you meant that for Cigam
<Pici> jsphillips86: I did, sorry.
<jsphillips86> Pici, No problem
<Cigam> jsphillips86 when I do: xdpyinfo it shows that there is a 32 bit depth I could be on but am not currently, thats why I wondered, but if 24 is true color then why do I have bands and not a smooth gradient?
<Cigam> oops Pici :P
<Cigam> i meant that for you
<jsphillips86> Cigam, Lol. Glad to be a part of your conversation! :D
<Cigam> lol yeah ;) im glad too
<ner0x> Can you someone rsync / and in the future copy that to a hd and boot to it?
<ner0x> s/someone/somehow
<xubuntu087> bonjour tt le monde, on peut parler français ?
<GridCube> !fr | xubuntu087
<ubottu> xubuntu087: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<GridCube> :)
<hhhzzzarn> who else have the volume icon missing?
<GridCube> hhhzzzarn, everyone using 12.10
<hhhzzzarn> It was there a couple of days ago. :(
<GridCube> on 12.10?
<hhhzzzarn> Yes.
<hhhzzzarn> Maybe it went missing after an update or something that I did.
<hhhzzzarn> What is the shortcut to exist fullscreen window mode again? Testing some windows options
<unnie> hello!
<unnie> is there anyone online that's using 12.04? I just have a quick question :]
<pleia2> ask away :)
<hhhzzzarn> what is the shortcut to exist fullscreen window mode again (from memory)? I am stuck :)
<unnie> I'm just curious as to what kernel you're running, as well as if you're using a desktop or laptop
<pleia2> unnie: I've been traveling for about 4 weeks without good internet, so I'm on 3.2.0-31-generic and probably have a kernel update pending, on a netbook
<pleia2> hhhzzzarn: no need to repeat your question, if someone knows they will answer
<unnie> What is the average battery life for your netbook?
<hhhzzzarn> posted on same channel.
<pleia2> unnie: only 1.5 hr, old battery (4 year old netbook)
<pleia2> was more like 4.5 when it was new ;)
<unnie> I guess it's time for me to invest in a new battery then! I get 40 minutes on a laptop from 2011, and a BIOS warning about my battery being in poor shape haha
<pleia2> yeah, I'd suggest a new battery
<unnie> I've found some nice 12 cell ones, so I guess I'll have to drop the $60 for one :) Thanks for the answer in regards to kernel + battery life!
<pleia2> good luck :)
<unnie> Thank you :) Have a pleasant night!
<hhhzzzarn> my netbook has 7 hours
<GridCube> my netbook 15 minutes
<hhhzzzarn> but 5 hours now since it is old
<hhhzzzarn> i guess it was 6 anyways to start with and not 7
<GridCube> hhhzzzarn, fullscreen of what?
<hhhzzzarn> gridcube, i found the shortcut key. alt+f11
<GridCube> for what?
<hhhzzzarn> fullscreen for any window
<GridCube> oh... would you look at that!
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> ok you teach me a new trick ill teach you one too, move your mouse pointer to the tittle bar of a window and scroll over it, if you have composition ON you will see how the window goes transparent! :D
<hhhzzzarn> back
<hhhzzzarn> composition on, let me see if i can find it.
<GridCube> if you see transparencies than its on :P
<hhhzzzarn> its not. It just rolls up the window
<hhhzzzarn> how do I activate composition?
<hhhzzzarn> i have: enable windows compositing on. Checking sub options
<GridCube> thats it
<GridCube> hhhzzzarn, yes, press alt while scrolling
<hhhzzzarn> oh :)
<GridCube> if you dont then it just rolls the window
<hhhzzzarn> :D
<hhhzzzarn> I tried this once before in compiz
<GridCube> :P no compiz needed
<hhhzzzarn> but that was years ago
<hhhzzzarn> I am going to use my xubuntu in lecture rooms. I sit in front row so everyone behind me sees my desktop.
<hhhzzzarn> I will make sure i try that trick next time.
<GridCube> XD
<hhhzzzarn> Opacity of window during move -> 0. Teleportation.
<GridCube> drag windows to the borders, see it rezise to take exactly half the screen
<GridCube> press alt-f5 and alt-f6 to the same effect
<unheeding> drag it to the top for maximized
<hhhzzzarn> I see
<hhhzzzarn> I know the drap and snaps :)
<hhhzzzarn> I especially like xubuntu as it divides the top half and bottom half, right half and left half.
<GridCube> unless you are one of those crazy people with more than one virtual desktop, then you can drag windows trhough desktops that way, i dont see the point of that, but hey!
<hhhzzzarn> I don't have two desktops so I need to divide it top half and bottom half, pdf lecture slides on one half, taking notes on the other. or reading articles on one half and taking notes on the other.
<hhhzzzarn> I mostly use my snap to move files between two folders, easier if they side by side.
<nantou> whenever I plug in an external HDD I get 2 entry points in thunar (left part of the screen) as if they were 2 different HDD
<nantou> why is that?
<unheeding> it's a known issue
#xubuntu 2012-11-02
<ryanbrunswick> Hey. Anyone using Xubuntu for audio production?
<xubuntu403> Hi I have a problem installing xubuntu 12.04. I installed from the live cd, and then it asked to do updates, and I allowed it to install them. Then it said that it needed to reboot, so I did, but now it comes up to the grub prompt. No idea what to do
<nantou> what are the grub options?
<nantou> select a previous kernel?
<hhhzzzarn> what is the default disk utility called in xubuntu?
<hhhzzzarn> I want to format a usb but do not know the name of the application.
<xubuntu403> I don't know the options, it is just a  GRUB>  command prompt
<hhhzzzarn> search grub options online
<nantou> xubuntu403, have yo tried #grub?
<xubuntu403> is this a normal thing? I have literally been using xubuntu for an hour. How could I have messed it up?
<hhhzzzarn> what happened again?
<nantou> xubuntu403, fresh installation? partition?
<hhhzzzarn> I just joined, copy and paste.
<hhhzzzarn> xubuntu403, what is your problem, copy and paste.
<xubuntu403> yes, completely fresh, all defaults
<nantou> i suggest you join grub and ask there
<xubuntu403> hhhzzzarn: I have a problem installing xubuntu 12.04. I installed from the live cd, and then it asked to do updates, and I allowed it to install them. Then it said that it needed to reboot, so I did, but now it comes up to the grub prompt. No idea what to do
<hhhzzzarn> grub prompt as in what?
<hhhzzzarn> grub boot menu?
<hhhzzzarn> my options are xubuntu, other xubuntu options, and windows 7
<xubuntu403> no not a menu, a GRUB> prompt
<hhhzzzarn> ok
<Unit193> You have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 ?   It has a section on that.
<hhhzzzarn> fresh install, easier :)
<xubuntu403> I will try installing again, but this install is as fresh as it gets... maybe it will magically work next time
<xubuntu403> thanks
<mrmcgibby> Isn't there a setting somewhere that allows me to have different monitors be able to switch workspaces separately?
<gabriel> que onda
<gabriel> hello?
<suttiwit> hey
<suttiwit> I added an image to the wallpaper and how can i remove it from the list?
<suttiwit> uh
<ashNOP> suttiwit: list?
<suttiwit> yeah
<suttiwit> Right Click => Desktop Settings ashNOP
<ashNOP> suttiwit: http://bit.ly/Ry8Jmh
<ashNOP> suttiwit: like that?
<suttiwit> ashNOP, yeah, but, I can add but I can't remove.
<ashNOP> suttiwit: damn me too:D
<ashNOP> suttiwit: never used it
<ashNOP> suttiwit: oh, u can use that buttons only when u use "Image list" option enabled
<ashNOP> suttiwit: not "Single image"
<suttiwit> oh
<suttiwit> ok
<vadbars> hi! Does anyone know how to set the screen resolution 1366x768 with the video driver SIS671? I have xubuntu 20.10 on a laptop asus K50C
<suttiwit> vadbars, it works fine on samsung .1366x768
<vadbars> Do you have a driver for this video?
<suttiwit> no need for drivers
<suttiwit> :|
<vadbars> On my laptop needed, unfortunately. :(
<vadbars> *xubuntu 12.10
<vadbars>  Does anyone know how to set the screen resolution 1366x768 with the video driver SIS671? xubuntu 12.10
<wcapio> hi folks, does anybody know how to use unicode in a terminal on xubuntu? my gnome terminal had a unicode option, can't seem to find it on xterm
<well_laid_lawn> I don't think xterm does unicode
<well_laid_lawn> that's why urxvt was made
<well_laid_lawn> or call it rxvt-unicode
<wcapio> I installed rxvt-unicode... how can I make it my default terminal? just change the keyboard shortcut?
<well_laid_lawn> there's the default term in xubuntu which is nice
<wcapio> ? default term does not do unicode, right?
<well_laid_lawn> afaik it does
<well_laid_lawn> seems fine here
<well_laid_lawn> xterm isn't the default
<wcapio> hmm... I'm on a fairly default installation, though...
<wcapio> terminal emulator being the default one
<ferni> xterm supports utf-8
<ferni> and so doest the default xubuntu terminal xfce4-terminal
<wcapio> ferni, does xfce4-terminal display unicode or only ??????
<wcapio> I mean only question marks
<ferni> should display correctly if the font has thos characters
<wcapio> aaaah
<wcapio> might be a font thing, let me check
<FounderOf420> good evening fellas
<wcapio> courrier new is a unicode font, right?
<FounderOf420> theres a little quirk in my fresh xubu install. when i login and my DE loads, my partitions and attached devices  appear twice on the desktop and in the file tree
<wcapio> ferni, unicode font does not change the ?????'s
<FounderOf420> if i wait a few seconds and then f5 the desktop, the duuplicates will disappear. just wondering what might be causing this
<FounderOf420> there are no noticeable problems with anything but it does throw my icon arrangement out of whack every time i login
<wcapio> well_laid_lawn, how can I have the emulator (or guake fi) work with urxvt rather than xterm?
<FounderOf420> i did notice that soon as the desktop loads, the duplicate icons will have the default 'device' icon that you would see in /dev/. and then it quickly changes to the standard hard disk icon. anybody have any thoughts or experience with something like this?
<well_laid_lawn> wcapio: check out exo-preferred for setting the defaults
<wcapio> well_laid_lawn, nice one!
<wcapio> in fact I still had the gnome-terminal installed...
<wcapio> found it by looking at preferred programs...
<wcapio> nice
<wcapio> it allows me to choose character encoding...
<wcapio> comes in handy when working with non-european languages
<wcapio> well_laid_lawn, tnx
<well_laid_lawn> cheers :)
<unrar> heya
<xubuntu512> quick question......i have an old dell c840 laptop and trying to install xubuntu 12.04 using alt install cd.....installer runs fine until configuring apt sources 72%......then it just stops....any ideas?
<xubuntu374> tem alguem ai que fale potugues
<Pici> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<cereal> would anyone have suggestions for not being able to add a new entry to my menu?  not certain where to go with this heh
<GridCube> cereal, use the menu editor alacarte
<cereal> GridCube: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alacarte/+bug/1069207
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1069207 in alacarte (Ubuntu) "Unable to edit or add items to main menu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cereal> At least there is a work around ;)
<GridCube> oh... great
<cereal> yea, I was using alacarte heh
<cereal> not sure how the bug creeped in but such is life
<GridCube> yeah, ive heard of this before
<GridCube> you need to manually edit the .desktop files
<cereal> actually alacarte did that fine for me
<cereal> it was the  ~/.config/menus/applications.menu needed to be named xfce-applications.menu
<cereal> then just a quick xfdesktop --reload and done
<GridCube> this is... a serious problem
<cereal> both myself and a coworker have the same bug
<baizon> will thunar 1.5.1 will get in the official repos in quantal?
<baizon> ...as an update
<GridCube> probably not
<baizon> you sure? ;) knome wrote something different if im not wrong
<baizon> its in the ppa already
<GridCube> o:
<GridCube> so tabs on thunar eh?
<baizon> https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/xfce-4.12
<GridCube> some people is gonna be happy, some others are gonna start a religious war against
<baizon> why? =)
<GridCube> because, people likes to fight when things change
<baizon> a ok
<xubuntu628> yo
<xubuntu628> installing xubuntu and chat
<xubuntu628> :D
<xubuntu628> anyone else had a problem with wirles driver
<baizon> xubuntu628: nope :)
<GridCube> some people have, it depends on your hardware
<xubuntu628> i hava braodcome drivers
<xubuntu628> and i don't know how to install theme
<xubuntu628> any one can help
<Kagee> I have ssh access to a xubundy desktop box - what is the easiest way to get desktop access to this box from a windows box? (i don't currently have physical access)
<baizon> Kagee: vnc
<Kagee> are there any servers that are easier to configure from ssh/cli than others?
<baizon> Kagee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<baizon> Kagee: and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<Krukas> for windows accessing ssh I use putty, I use putty on linux to works great.
<xubuntu600> Hello everyone! first time here. Please I would like to ask a question, I am trying to instal keep note in xubuntu with this command dpkg -i keepnote...etc.deb
<xubuntu600> but it gives this error:
<xubuntu600>  keepnote depends on python-central (>= 0.5.6); however:   Package python-central is not installed. dpkg: error processing keepnote (--install):  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<baizon> xubuntu600: now type this in your terminal: sudo apt-get install -f
<xubuntu600> i did it
<baizon> and?
<xubuntu600> it is doing some thing right now.. thank you
<baizon> xubuntu600: this will fix it :)
<xubuntu600> unbelivable it gives no error now, thank you!
<baizon> np
<xubuntu600> I am so impressed! I have used keepnote in winxp and totally love it! I first time installed xubuntu today and I needed keepnote so much. Now keepnote is there in the menu and I am already using it! Thanks again, bye!
<baizon> nice to hear, bye :)
<xubuntu339> Hello i have problem with install xubuntu last faild messege is Cfirefox:9682): Gtk-Warning **: Locale not supported by C library.  using the fallback 'C' Locale    gtk-message:faild to load module "overlay-scrollbar"  gtk-message:faild to load module "gail"
<ner0x> How do I change what user automatically logs in from command line?
<ner0x> For the UI I mean.
<Rulan> so I'm trying to install Linux, first time ever.
<Rulan> and I'm already confused.
<unheeding> what confuses you?
<Rulan> something about partitions
<Rulan> trying to install 12.10 alongside Windows
<unheeding> well, first what you want to do is set aside some space on your hard drive
<Rulan> keeps saying "no root file system is defined", and I'm not really sure what that means.
<unheeding> Windows has a partition editor, I assume you're using Win7?
<Rulan> XP
<unheeding> okay...
<Rulan> should I create a clean partition in windows first, then try the install again?
<unheeding> it's best to leave it as unallocated space
<unheeding> the root file system is mounted at /, it's basically like the C: drive in windows
<Rulan> I think I'll create the partition first, rather than messing around and trying to do it while installing.
<unheeding> what i do is make a 20GB filesystem for linux, a swap area that's equal to the amount of RAM, and then use my windows partition to store my media
<Rulan> swap space is like a page file?
<unheeding> yeah, it's an extension of your RAM on the hard drive
<Rulan> I'll go make the partition in windows first.
<Rulan> thanks for the advice.
<unheeding> no problem
<majsza> [solution] Duplicated partitions might be shown at Thunar sidebar and the desktop
<majsza> http://ubuntumajsza.wordpress.com/2012/11/02/likwidacja-podwojnego-wyswieltlania-dyskow-na-pulpicie-i-thunarze-xubuntu-12-10-i-mysi-remix-12-10pl/
<ScorchedMuffin> thanks! this problem has been annoying
<Complex> Hey peeps, is there a tweak of tool so that programs minimized go to the launcher instead of the taskbar like osx?
<baizon> Complex: yes, you can use cairo dock, awn or docky :)
<baizon> Complex: more here http://askubuntu.com/questions/40878/how-can-docky-awn-cairo-dock-and-unity-be-compared
<baizon> Complex: and here :) http://www.hackourlife.com/awn-vs-cairo-dock-vs-docky-mac-style-linux-docks-reviewed/
<Complex> Awesome thank you baizon !
<baizon> your welcome
<Rulan> help with installing something? I downloaded the Linux client for TeamSpeak 3, but I'm not sure how to install it.
<Rulan> keeps opening as a text file
<torax> Rulan: ill answer in a minute
<Rulan> thanks, I'm a first timer.
<baizon> Rulan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1429176
<Kagee> Rulan: answer #6 https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/teamspeak-client/+question/140807
<Kagee> Rulan: ... witch is about the same as answer #7 that baizon linked too
<Rulan> thanks guys
<torax> I was too slow :(
<Kagee> torax: you used more than a minute :)
<Rulan> okay, it opened the terms and conditions in a terminal window
<Rulan> but I can't seem to get past that
<torax> press q
<Rulan> ah
<Rulan> got it working, thanks again
<Papa-Smurf> Hi guys
<Papa-Smurf> is it worth to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10?
<Unit193> Depends, I'd typically look at the release notes and see what's going on.  Xfce 4.10 is in there.
<apm1> no, it is although worth to switch to debian though :p
<Papa-Smurf> Unit193,  Xfce 4.10 is a plus but what about the 3.5 kernel?
<WalterN> oh
<Unit193> Papa-Smurf: Sure, there's that FS bug, but the idea is normal use doesn't trigger it, and I'm sure a fix will be out soon if it isn't already.
<Unit193> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10
<WalterN> so... when I add my ethernet printer, the thing wont print with my new 12.10 install...
<Papa-Smurf> Unit193, where i can read about that FS bug you say?
<Rulan> I managed to blind myself to about 90% of my hard drive space
<WalterN> oh thats new
<Rulan> all I can access via xubuntu is the 20gb partition that it's installed on, not the other 480gb
<unheeding> you'll have to mount it
<Rulan> okay?
<Unit193> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIxNDQ  patched two days ago.
<unheeding> there's a good program called pysdm, but it's not in the main repositories
<Unit193> Papa-Smurf: ^
<Rulan> righto
<unheeding> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pysdm  the precise package works in quantal
<unheeding> but first you must install the dependencies
<Papa-Smurf> well i can see in the release notes it is planed to migrate to Python 3 :)
<Papa-Smurf> thanks Unit193
<WalterN> for some reason now there are two printer options, wasent when I first added my printer
<WalterN> one of them works, the other does not.. *shrug*
 * WalterN goes back to doing things
<Rulan> so I have to install all the packages related to psydm first?
<WalterN> http://mylittlefacewhen.com/f/3262/ lurk mode
<unheeding> yup
<unheeding> ponies, in this chat!? :D
<Papa-Smurf> hey
<Papa-Smurf> how is it the Lubuntu version? is it stable? ?
<Rulan> I must be doing this wrong
<WalterN> unheeding: they kind of happen all over everywhere... nowhere is safe these days.
<subman> Could anyone help me setup printing over the internet?
<WalterN> subman: probably the same as intranet printing, only probably just have to open the ports up on your router (if you have one)
<subman> yes, but how do you actually add it?  What is the internet address?  Just my http address of the server?
<WalterN> the address would be whatismyip.com
<subman> yes, I understand that.
<WalterN> what does your network look like?
<subman> In the 'Add a Printer' dialog which do I use?  ipp, ipps, https?
<subman> I have port 631 open on my router here at the server site
<WalterN> oh.. hmm
<subman> yeah, the mechanics are easy, but those pesky settings are not.
<subman> I tried Find Network Printer and it did not find anything with just my domain name
<WalterN> lemme look at my networked printer settings
<subman> This is easy over local network
<WalterN> yeah :P
<WalterN> I donno... never went across the internet before
<subman> I did successfully a few years ago.  My memory is not good for that long!
<WalterN> I know! set up a windows 95 machine and share printer over the net, and use samba printing \o/
<subman> lol
<WalterN> :(sorry, I really dont know..)
<subman> I cannot actually find anything on the internet that shows printing over the internet.  Tons of local network setups.
<Papa-Smurf> subman
<Papa-Smurf> what are you trying to do?
<subman> Papa-Smurf, set up printing over the internet.
<Papa-Smurf> connecting a printer installed in a windows machine?
<Papa-Smurf> where is the printer?
<subman> NOOOOOOOOOOOO
<subman> Printer is on the machine I'm on right now.
<Papa-Smurf> then Linux, isn't it?
<subman> Yup.  Xubuntu
<Papa-Smurf> then
<Papa-Smurf> you can do it with cups
<subman> Yes, I have the server setup and the router forwarding 631
<Papa-Smurf> did you have a look at the Admin Tools?
<subman> Where, server machine?
<Papa-Smurf> of course
<subman> Which Admin Tools?
<Papa-Smurf> http://localhost:631/
<Papa-Smurf> that is the control pannel of your printing server
<Papa-Smurf> after i check my printer was configured in the admin tab
<Papa-Smurf> i just went to my windows 7 machine
<subman> Yes but does setting 'Publish shared printers...' and 'Allow printing from the Internet' in the 'Printing' system settings not set this all up?
<Papa-Smurf> yes
<subman> Then it should be setup now.
<Papa-Smurf> Allow printing from the internet
<subman> For servign
<subman> Right
<Papa-Smurf> and copy the name of your printer there
<Papa-Smurf> then go to windows
<subman> I have not windows machines!
<Papa-Smurf> and set a web printer
<subman> The other machine is also Ubuntu
<subman> Ubuntu 10.04 actually.
<Papa-Smurf> in my case i have a xubuntu server serving a bunch of windows terminals
<subman> Right, mine is a xubuntu machine with the printer.  An Ubuntu machine at a remote location wanting to access this printer over the internet
<Papa-Smurf> but i think that for the Ubuntu case you just have to go to System>Administration>Printing>New ... and put the URL of your printer when it ask
<micapp> i am a newbie. how can i record a message using a microphone on gnu/linux?
<subman> Which protocol?  ipp, https, ipp14, ipps?
<WalterN> micapp: yeah, just use audacity
<subman> And what url?  Just my url (for example sandowne.dlinkddns.com)?
<Papa-Smurf> no
<subman> This is where I'm stuck
<Papa-Smurf> mine was something like https://servername:631/printers/nameoftheprinter
<Rulan> still trying to figure out how to install Psydm
<subman> Yeah not sure where to find that path
<Papa-Smurf> but you have to know first in which protocol you are sharing the printer
<Papa-Smurf> you can see that in the administration panel
<Papa-Smurf> and the name of the printer as well
<subman> Very confusing panel to me.  Hard to find my way.
<Papa-Smurf> I learnt how to configure it from google
<subman> Ah, found it I think!
<Papa-Smurf> and then play around
<Papa-Smurf> but i didn't have to modify any file /etc/cups/cupsd.conf  or something like this....
<subman> No, just trying it now....
<Papa-Smurf> Rulan
<Papa-Smurf> Rulan what is Psydm??
<Papa-Smurf> subman try to find if you are sharing your printer through ipp
<subman> Yeah, looking for that information now.
<Rulan> trying to get root permission in order to change my partitions, what's the easy way to do it?
<Papa-Smurf> then you will have to set your printer in ubuntu with a URI like this http://[IP_SERVER]:631/ipp
<Papa-Smurf> Rulan use Gparted
<Rulan> need root privs to run it
<WalterN> sudo gparted
<Papa-Smurf> Rulan If i were you i will boot with a LiveCD and from there i will make the changes
<WalterN> or use it on the live CD
<Rulan> righto
<micapp> audacity seems overkill for the task. is there a simpler gui option?
<WalterN> simpler recording programs exist... dont know of any off hand
<WalterN> micapp: its really not that compicated... there is a record button, a save menu, a stop button, and a pull down menu for the recording device...
<Papa-Smurf> micapp, there is one from the terminal (the simpler one) its name is arecord
<Papa-Smurf> or just follow what WalterN says
<micapp> i recorded a 18 minute test and i could not hear anything after pressing play
<micapp> sorry 18 second test
<WalterN> micapp: then select the correct input device? there is a meter thing showing the input levels on audacity, if those are not moving then its the wrong input device
<WalterN> micapp: oh, to enable metering if you are not recording (so its easier to find the right input device) about in the middle along the top is a microphone icon, second option in the pulldown menu is 'start live metering' or something like that
<WalterN> "Start Monitoring"
<micapp> i am sorry but i ma complete newbie and do not understand the instructions
<micapp> shall i go to audacity' s preferences to modify settings?
<Rulan> still having trouble with my partitions
<v1adimir> ?..
<Rulan> all I can see is the 20gb partition on which xubuntu is installed, I can see the 440gb partition via GParted
<Rulan> but I want to access it, and I can't figure out how
<v1adimir> I must've missed the rest of your conversation
<Rulan> the rest of it was "how I install xubuntu plz" and "how I partition plz"
<v1adimir> Rulan: do you have data on the other partition, does the HDD have only the 2 partitions?
<Rulan> but now I have most of my hdd locked into a partition that I can't even see
<unheeding> did you manage to get pysdm installed?
<Rulan> not sure
<Rulan> reinstalled xubuntu, and finally figured out how to open Gparted but that's about all
<unheeding> ah okay
<Rulan> partitions are sda1, which is composed of sda5 (20gb, xubuntu) and sda6 (swap)
<Rulan> and sda2, which is a 440gb partition
<v1adimir> you shouldn't need to do anything.. (x)ubuntu should be able to mount/read all partitions on its own
<Rulan> I would hope that too, but I can't see sda2 on the file system
<Rulan> also wondering why I have two shortcuts to the 20gb part on my desktop
<v1adimir> Rulan: there's something seriously wrong if it can't :\
<Rulan> walk me through installing pysdm?
<v1adimir> ^ unheeding :)
<unheeding> yeah
<unheeding> sudo apt-get install libblkid1 python python-glade2 python-gtk2 python-support
<unheeding> ^put that into a terminal, enter your password
<Rulan> unable to locate libblkidl
<Rulan> oh wait
<unheeding> that's a number 1 at the end
<Rulan> okay sorted that
<unheeding> okay, go to this page: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/pysdm
<unheeding> under "Download pysdm" click on "all" and you'll get a .deb file
<unheeding> after you choose a mirror
<Rulan> yup
<Rulan> install via soft centre
<unheeding> you can do that, or do it via the command line
<Rulan> got it running
<Rulan> thanks for that
<unheeding> it should show your 440gb partition in there
<Rulan> I see what's wrong, I think
<Rulan> 440 part has no mountpoint set
<unheeding> mine is mounted as /media/sda3
<unheeding> you might have to create the directory with "mkdir" first
<Rulan> right?
<unheeding> so do "mkdir /dev/sda2"  if your partition in question is #2
<unheeding> in a terminal
<unheeding> you'll also need to run pysdm as root, using "sudo pysdm" from the command line
<Rulan> I might just try and do this via reinstall
<Rulan> can't change the mountpoint through pysdm
<unheeding> are you running it as root?
<Rulan> yep
<unheeding> do you see the little folder icon next to mountpoint?
<unheeding> that's how you change it
<Rulan> yeah, it's grey
<v1adimir> don't reinstall.. be a bit careful, maybe, because I can't see how come your xubuntu is not reading the partitions :f
<Rulan> gonna have to try a reinstall, and I'll make sure I sort the mounts
<Rulan> thanks again guys, see you in a bit
<unheeding> man
<v1adimir> stress :\
<v1adimir> why didn't he just try a LiveCD..
<nez> hi guys, sorry for maybe stupid question but after upgrading to 12.10 update manager always says that my system is up to date, is it so? i mean its wierd than theres no updates at all straight after the new release///
<nez> * that there's
<v1adimir> um, they were all fetched with the release update?..;)
<nez> um, idn.. i've just not so long on xubuntu, but in ubuntu there was usually a lot of updates every day right after upgrading to next release
<v1adimir> well how long has it been?.. try alt f4 and then logout - restart if you want
<v1adimir> then sudo apt-get update
<v1adimir> ^^ in order to end your session
<nez> i've just tried sudo apt-get update  without logging out, it says
<nez> err
<nez> wait a sec
<nez> http://uppix.net/4/c/9/9e642d5cb2f4c4aa3ab8249d3e67d.png
<nez> В кэше means 'in cache'
<v1adimir> nez: if you think there's some sort of error and / or pubkey is missing: 1) clean it, plus add the missing key(s) for any PPAs individually: http://askubuntu.com/questions/131601/how-to-overcome-signature-verification-error 2) http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/05/apt-get-update-how-to-solve-no-public-key-available/ (just another look at the same)
<Rulan> hurrah! partitions are fully functional!
<nez> but there's no any error messages.. looks like its just dont really checking the servers... but i dont know maybe its just no updates on it
<v1adimir> Rulan: how did you fix it, in the end?..
<Rulan> mount thing
<v1adimir> kk
<Rulan> I needed to assign a mount thing to the big partition, so I picked /C
<nez> have anyone seen any update in update mngr? case I didnt for since i've upgaded
<Rulan> though it seems I can't paste a file into /C now...
<Rulan> one problem after another
<xubuntu900> nez: Update manager works fine for me
<nez> ok, thanks
<Rulan> I think I need to edit permissions for /C, using the terminal
<Rulan> help?
<Rulan> aha! sorted!
<Rulan> I think?
<holstein> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Rulan> YES!
<Rulan> LEVEL UP!
<The_Matrix> Can someone help me I tried to play a dvd and when I do this message comes up "Could not read DVD. This may be because the DVD is encrypted and a DVD decryption library is not installed."
<The_Matrix> Can someone help me I tried to play a dvd and when I do this message comes up "Could not read DVD. This may be because the DVD is encrypted and a DVD decryption library is not installed."
<Marzatha> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xubuntu968> Hello everyone, I would like to ask how can I write greek letters in xubuntu (in winxp I used the control panel->regional languages etc)
<Marzatha> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<xubuntu968> Thank you very much! I did it, it is working. Is there a fast way to switch, in windows I used alt+shift to switch fromgreek to english..
<Marzatha> xubuntu968: just add the keyboard applet to the panel, and choose a button to switch, here is the left_win
<xubuntu968> Ohh  yes I see, I did right click on the panel etc etc and is working fine, with a click it switches.. Thank you very much!
#xubuntu 2012-11-03
<Marzatha> xubuntu968: είστε ευπρόσδεκτοι
<xubuntu968> Ha ha... I like the greek answer.. Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! Καληνύχτα!
<denermoro> acabei de instalar o xubuntu num HP mini 2133, é uma boa opção?
<slaptman> how would I install kompozer on Xubuntu 12.10?
<well_laid_lawn> !info kompozer
<ubottu> kompozer (source: kompozer): complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.8~b3.dfsg.1-0.1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 7524 kB, installed size 19043 kB
<slaptman> ok? how do I dl it is there a ppa that I have to add or something?
<well_laid_lawn> slaptman: no it's in the repos
<well_laid_lawn> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<slaptman> it is not showing up on mine?
<slaptman> thnks will give it a try
<Xifanie> My keyboard layout changed on its own :S and I can't figure out how to change it back, help?
<|Glitch|> in the taskbar do you see the keyboard layout option
<|Glitch|> or alt+shift, or ctrl+space idk
<Xifanie> no
<Xifanie> Well good thing, I found keyboard/layout in the seetings manager. Bad thing is I'm messing with it and can't get my keys working back to normal
<Xifanie> well, after changing it, logging out/in it worked. Seems like the whole issue came from me accidentally logging out, then shutting down.
<xubuntu652> hello
<Rulan> trying to install Rome: Total War via Wine, error 1603 every time. have tried installing on different drives, changing compatability mode on Wine. anything?
<GridCube> !appdb | Rulan
<ubottu> Rulan: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Rulan> thanks, I'll go read it again in case I missed something.
<GridCube> Rulan, in particular you want: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3083
<doug_carmichael> I've installed Xubuntu 12.10 in a VMware Fusion 5 VM, and after I installed it and updated with open-vm-tools, it sometimes just sends me back to the login screen with no error message after logging in.
<koegs> is there a indicator o plugin for keyboard led status (caps-lock)?
<baizon> koegs: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/indicator-keylock-ubuntu
<koegs> baizon: found that, but you will need the daily ppa for quantal :)
<GrandCouillon> Hello guys ! I am new on Xunbuntu (I previously used Ubuntu) and I have two problems with the desktop. 1) The Application menu editor doesn't seem to work. 2) After each reboot the desktop icons are moved to put the personal folder and trash in the top left corner. I've searched around to find a solution ... Any idea ?
<koegs> https://launchpad.net/~tsbarnes/+archive/indicator-keylock-daily
<baizon> koegs: but its that what youre searching for?
<koegs> baizon: yes, but i thought that at some point i have seen something delivered with xubuntu
<koegs> might be wrong...
<koegs> or at least with *ubuntu
<baizon> koegs: yes there is something
<baizon> koegs: http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-kbdleds-plugin
<hairy> my xubuntu 12.04 keeps crashing without creating crash reports....
<hairy> At the moment I want to use 10.04 but I can't get the sound to work.
<baizon> hairy: check var/log
<hairy> brb
<baizon> GrandCouillon: problem will be solved soon, more here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/alacarte/+bug/1069207
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1069207 in alacarte (Ubuntu Quantal) "Alacarte ignores XDG_MENU_PREFIX" [High,Triaged]
<baizon> GrandCouillon: i dont understand problem 2
<baizon> please explain it more detailed
<hairy_> Is there any particular log file I shuld be looking for?
<GrandCouillon> baizon, On my desktop I have icons (launchers, videos ...) and the icons of personal folder and trash. I like to have the last two ones in the bottom right corner and put something else in the top left one. Each time I restart my system the personal folder and trash icons are "automatically" moved in the top left corner.
<GrandCouillon> Another question : does anyone know if "paroles" will support lirc devices ?
<nikolam> Doe anyone knows why output redirection in shell does not work:  service --status-all | less   does not stop display and let me see output...
<nikolam> also would like to stop X.org and I see there is no gdm now in 12.04?
<nikolam> Oh, i see, lightdm is used now
<nikolam> pstree command helped me
<GrandCouillon> nikolam, It seems that "service" sends its output to stderr. Use "service --status-all 2>&1 | less" instead.
<nikolam> thanks GrandCouillon . it is unfortunate such small things like | less are broken now in ubuntu and need more options to work
<GrandCouillon> Bye Guys, have a nice day !
<xubuntu286> Bonjour tout le monde, j'ai un petit problème avec les MediaKey sur mon portable. Je ne peux pas contrôler le volume ou le On/Off (peut-être suivant, pause, lecture, précédent aussi) du son avec mes MediaKey, or cela ne m'arrivait pas sous Ubuntu 12.04 (même problème sous Voyager 12.04 et 12.10). Avez-vous une petite idée?
<xubuntu286> Hi guys, I've got a small trouble with my MediaKeys on my laptop. I can't control volume, switch on/off the sound with them. It works on Ubuntu 12.04 but neither on Voyager 12.04 and 12.10. Have you got some ideas?
<xubuntu286> Voyager is based on Xubuntu and delivered by a french guy without forums (that's why I'm writting here). Sorry but I thought it was just an IRC for Voyager. Sorry for spamming you.
<phillips321> hi guys, i've just installed xubuntu 12.10 and have messed up the menu for my user. How can i reset the menu to default to restore the menu items?
<badhorse> delete your /.config/menu folder, log out & log in
<badhorse> to restore xfce to fresh install delete xfce4 folders
<phillips321> cool, logging out now, thanks
<xubuntu723> Hola, alguien podría ayudarme que tengo problemas para instalar el driver nvidia 173, ya que poseo una VGA FX5200. Gracias
<badhorse> mejor entra en el canal ubuntu-es y pregunta allí
<xubuntu723> Ok, gracias.
<Diago_> necesito ayuda para konfigurar un modem de una compaq presario v2000
<hhhzzzarn> really know what im doing
<hhhzzzarn> wrong paste.
<tjingboem> the background of programs are black. Where can i change this setting?
<luthor64> provo xubuntu in virtual box
<hhhzzzarn> ?
<hhhzzzarn> any question there?
<luthor64> i not speak english
<luthor64> by
<knome> luthor64, what is your native language?
<luthor64> italian
<knome> !it | luthor64
<ubottu> luthor64: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<luthor64> tanks
<tjingboem> maybe not polite, but i ask again: the background of programs are black. Where can i change this setting?
<knome> tjingboem, that sounds like a bug. which applications have a black background?
<hhhzzzarn> black you say ....
<hhhzzzarn> can you take a screenshot and paste the image link?
<tjingboem> no itś not a bug, a few yeARS AGO THIS BECAME MY STANDARD SETTING
<tjingboem> SORRY
<tjingboem> I FORGOT HOW TO CHANGE THE SETTING
<hhhzzzarn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-settings/+bug/1010487
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1010487 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu - black windows" [High,Fix released]
<knome> hhhzzzarn, that's not the bug.
<hhhzzzarn> ok
<knome> tjingboem, can you stop writing in caps?
<knome> tjingboem, try settings -> settings manager -> appearance
<tjingboem> A BIGGER PROBLEM IS THAT I CAN NOT CHANGE THE CAPITAL LEETERS BACK TO NORMAL
<knome> tjingboem, press the caps lock key.
<hhhzzzarn> I don't know how a black background looks like. Is that a option and if so, I would like to know how to change my backgrounds to something more eye friendly.
<tjingboem> I CANNOT GET IN THE MENU EITHER
<knome> hhhzzzarn, see the same menu path, you'll find a few different themes there
<tjingboem> SORRY FOR SHOUTING
<tjingboem> right i am here again lol
<knome> okay.
<hhhzzzarn> lol.
<knome> tjingboem, you can also press alt+f2 and run 'xfce4-settings-manager' without the quotes, and select appearance
<hhhzzzarn> kome, i know how to do those basic things, I thought that you could force change the background of all application to another color. (not theme)
<knome> hhhzzzarn, you can't unless you modify the theme
<kyle__> I'm having trouble editng the menu in xubuntu.  I can open the editor, change things, etc, but it never saves the changes.
<tjingboem> yes i remember it was a black theme
<tjingboem> i like to change the theme
<tjingboem> is there some sort of default theme?
<knome> tjingboem, greybird is the default theme
<tjingboem> thanks knome
<knome> no problem
<tjingboem> but in my case the background is black
<hhhzzzarn> kyle__: the xubuntu menu which lists the application menu?
<knome> tjingboem, again, that sounds like a bug. which application has the black background?
<kyle__> hhhzzzarn: Yup.
<tjingboem> right, okay
<kyle__> hhhzzzarn: I want to remove some items from it, clean it up a bit.
<kyle__> hhhzzzarn: If I uncheck, move to another menu, and move back, it's rechecked.  If I uncheck and close, reopen, it's rechecked.
<hhhzzzarn> let me try mine.
<hhhzzzarn> mine rechecks as well :(
<hhhzzzarn> search if there is a bug report
<kyle__> hhhzzzarn: Great.  First forced into remmina, now this.
<hhhzzzarn> now I don't have a graphic menu item :(
<hhhzzzarn> can't bring it back.
<hhhzzzarn> but this time I just pressed the restore default once and waited and it worked.
<hhhzzzarn> i have to go now.
<kyle__> Damn.  My bad luck is affecting other users today.
<tjingboem> thanks knome, see you next time. bye!
<ScorchedMuffin> oh, I had that problem too kyle, I had to install an earlier version of alacarte and the lock the version in synaptic
<ScorchedMuffin> if your still there haha
<kyle__> O_o
<phillips321> hi guys, on xubuntu when i drag a window to top it fills top half of screen and the same for the bottom, like windows aero. Is there anyway i can get the windows to fill top left, top right and so on without installing compiz?
<kyle__> ScorchedMuffin: so, downgrade alacarte, pin it in synaptic, and go?
<phillips321> ....surely xfce has this option hidden somewhere?
<ScorchedMuffin> yep
<subman> I'm trying to setup an IRC server using the instructions found here http://www.the-tech-tutorial.com/?p=709 but I don't seem to be able to connect to the server.  I've gotten as far as installing the program and making sure that it is started.  On a client machine it resolves the address but says connection error
<Jef__> Hi, may I ask?
<torax> go ahead
<ScorchedMuffin> kyle, are you in 12.10?
<kyle__> ScorchedMuffin: Yes.
<Jef__> I upgrade to xubuntu from 12.04 to 12.10, but did't like new Graybird colors. How do I downgrade the theme?
<ScorchedMuffin> alright yep, that should fix it. what version is alacarte at currently
<kyle__> 3.5.5-0ubuntu1
<ScorchedMuffin> it should be something like 0.15.2
<ScorchedMuffin> i think
<kyle__> apt-cache show alacarte?
<ScorchedMuffin> oh, I dunno. I do it in synaptic and just search for alacarte
<kyle__> ScorchedMuffin: OK.  I'll try that.  Can you downgrade from synaptic, or do I need to grab a .deb file from an archive and do it manually?
<ScorchedMuffin> you need to grab the .deb file
<ScorchedMuffin> I think somewhere around alacarte 0.13.2 is safe
<ScorchedMuffin> also I'm fairly new to irc, how do you do that thing where you addresss me?
<kyle__> ScorchedMuffin: You type the person's nick, followed by a :  Or, if you're on a reasonable client, you start typing their nick, tab complete it/rotate through similar, then finish your response.
<kyle__> irssi is a pretty fantastic client, though CLI, which some people still don't like.
<GridCube> ScorchedMuffin, you type the first part of a nick and press tab
<ScorchedMuffin> kyle__, Yay! thats really useful
<ScorchedMuffin> thanks guys
<kyle__> NP!
<GridCube> ScorchedMuffin, you can do that on any terminal aswell to type command names
<GridCube> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ScorchedMuffin> I knew I could do it in the terminal but I never knew about it in IRC
<ScorchedMuffin> thats awesome
<kyle__> I don't know if irssi/ircii use lib-readline, but most command line appications that are compiled with readline support tab completion, and history and history search using ctrl-r
<ScorchedMuffin> o
<Melsi> Hello there! I am suggested to run this command: export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/play20 I have chenged it to export PATH=$PATH:/media/SAVE/Xubuntu/MyProgs/Play/play-2.0.4  however when I run the play command outside of the play folder I get: permission denied but when I run it from within the play folder I get bash: /usr/bin/play: No such file or directory  My question is: does the failure on running the play command happens because of how 
<Melsi> sorry it is too big!!
<Melsi> I have found a related post on stackoverflow.. checking on it now
<GridCube> excuse me i cant do this by private message
<GridCube> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<knome> GridCube, !hi-#xubuntu
<ball> Ah good, my Xubuntu box is on the LAN.
<baizon> ball: :)
<ball> I had to take the PCI WiFi NIC from my daughter's desktop PC and put it into this one.
<ball> Ah good, sound works too.
<ball> Okay, time to try YouTube.
<ball> Nice, it works.
<Unit193> VLC should be able to handle YouTube videos as well, if you use that.
<ball> I'll try PBS Kids later but it's time to do the recycling.
<ball> Bye all!
<Jo-Br> hi guys! somethin brazilian?
<Unit193> !br | Jo-Br
<ubottu> Jo-Br: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<xubuntu212> need help with permision on the volder containg virtual machines
<xubuntu212> unable to start virtual machine manager because it can't open the directory vm's are in
<xubuntu212> permision on the directory have been chanded to root only
<lukinfore> so u want to change permission back or what?
<torax> chown command changes folder owner
<xubuntu212> yes
<torax> and chmod cahnges folder permissions for example /data/virtualmachhine can be changed chmod ug+rw virtualmachine, , u=user g=group r=read, w=write
<xubuntu212> so do i have to be at the folder level for example if i wanted to change the permission on the path /.virt-manager what would the syntax look like?
<xubuntu212> i want to change the permission back to the user that is loged on in order to start the virtual machine and i don't know the root password
<torax> xubuntu212: Im terribly sorry that im quite drunk but I try to help you the best I can, So if yuo could tell me what virtual machine you want to open and what user as you logged in as
<xubuntu212> the host server is running Xunbuntu 12.04 and xfce desktop 4.8, the id that it automatically logins in with is NTGINC
<xubuntu212> when i try to start virtual machine manager i get write access error message
<xubuntu212> when i go to the folder and check permision it is all greyed out and it states root as the owner
<lukinfore> xubuntu212, obviously you do need root access to change root ownership. any ownership in fact
<xubuntu212> so how would i chnge ownership of that particualr folder?
<lukinfore> as mentioned above chown <user> <folder>
<lukinfore> with root access
<lukinfore> aka sudo or su
<xubuntu212> i get operation not permitted
<torax> xubuntu212: can you provide the exact command you are trying?
#xubuntu 2012-11-04
<ubiquitus> Hello!
<tapout> xubuntu looks sweet, nice job fellas
<schreber> Does anyone know what would cause the trash can to appear and disappear at random [i.e., login it's there and the next time it's not] from Thunar (1.4.0)?
<milo64> is the dock at the bottom that comes with xubuntu, is it docky?
<TheSheep> milo64: no, it's xfce4-panel
<milo64> :|
<milo64> [04:07:39 PM]<milo64> does the normal xfce desktop environment use docky?
<TheSheep> milo64: no it doesn't use docky by default
<milo64> hmm. ok thanks
<suttiwit> are there problems that might happen when using docky?
<apm1> suttiwit, docky should work fine
<suttiwit> apm1, do i need the window list on top?
<apm1> yes
<apm1> on the top pannel yes
<suttiwit> i mean...
<suttiwit> do i still need it? does docky becomes another window list?\
<milo64> apm1
<milo64> uh
<Gadgetguy> Can someone help me here with Xubuntu?
<knome> !someone | Gadgetguy
<ubottu> Gadgetguy: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Gadgetguy> I can't seem to set my .jar file to executable, it is on my desktop and I've tried sudo chomn +x /[user]/Desktop/Test.jar
<knome> chomn?
<Gadgetguy> I read it was one of the commands you used, it was something like that
<knome> chmod +x
<Gadgetguy> I have tried that
<Gadgetguy> It just says, no such file or directory
<knome> right, did you type /[user]/... ?
<Gadgetguy> yes
<Gadgetguy> no
<Gadgetguy> sorry
<Gadgetguy> I typed in the user
<Gadgetguy> name
<Gadgetguy> just used that for the example :S
<knome> you should type /home/username/...
<knome> if that's in the home folder of "username"
<knome> that being the jar file
<Gadgetguy> Thank you very much knome, it works now! I was using /username/home
<knome> no problem
<Melsi> Hello everyone! I am trying for more than a day to install the play framework, but no success in executing the play script!  However I discovered that you I can run the installation script with this command: python ./play  but my luck did not last long.. I got this syntax error:  while [ -h "$PRG" ] ; do  My question is: Does this error occur because of the way I run the script? or it is a real syntax error (which seems pretty impossib
<Belserusk> Hi. I am trying to add shred to Thunar context menu. Is this sufficient? shred -u %f
<Megaklausl> Hello!
<GridCube> !hello | Megaklausl
<GridCube> !hi | Megaklausl
<ubottu> Megaklausl: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Megaklausl> GridCube: I am new
<GridCube> :)
<Megaklausl> ubottu: I am a new Xubuntu user.
<ubottu> Megaklausl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Megaklausl> GridCube: Can you help me please?
<GridCube> !ask | Megaklausl
<ubottu> Megaklausl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> ask freely Megaklausl if i dont know someone else might
<Megaklausl> GridCube: I search for a developer software.
<Megaklausl> GridCube: But i don`t know which.
<GridCube> what kind of developing software?
<Megaklausl> GridCube: C++
<GridCube> http://www.cplusplus.com/forum/beginner/62153/
<Megaklausl> GridCube: Have you using windows xp?
<GridCube> i've used it yes
<Megaklausl> GrudCube: Do you know Visual Basic?
<GridCube> not really
<Megaklausl> GridCube: It`s a developer software.
<GridCube> and by that i mean not at all, i dont program stuff :)
<GridCube> Megaklausl, no, its a programming language, not a developer software
<GridCube> microsoft visual studio is a developer software ;)
<Megaklausl> GridCube: Not Visual Studio,
<GridCube> Megaklausl, tell me what you need please
<GridCube> :)
<Megaklausl> GridCube: I am searching for a alternative Program to Microsoft Visual Basic 2010.
<well_laid_lawn> !info mono
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in quantal
<well_laid_lawn> !find mono
<ubottu> Found: fonts-tlwg-mono, libmono-2.0-1, libmono-2.0-1-dbg, libmono-2.0-dev, libmono-accessibility2.0-cil, libmono-accessibility4.0-cil, libmono-c5-1.1-cil, libmono-cairo2.0-cil, libmono-cairo4.0-cil, libmono-cecil-private-cil (and 252 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mono&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<GridCube> Megaklausl, you want to program on visualbasic, on linux?
<GridCube> O_o
<GridCube> i dont know if thats even possible
<Megaklausl> GridCube: Correct.
<GridCube> Megaklausl, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=935610
<Megaklausl> GirdCube: Thanks!
<GridCube> Megaklausl, sorry but i dont really know of this topics, however i think that programming on visual basic from linux its pretty complex
<Megaklausl> GridCube: But thanks!
<xubuntu086> Be it a lion
<xubuntu086> Nay, merely Charles of Testa
<johnny865> Is there any solutions for handling gtk 3.0 applications? Can I install a gtk2 build somehow? Or is there a fix that translates gtk2 and gtk3
<pawiecki> hey! i've got a problem with wired network. I installed Ubuntu 12.10 minimal.iso , then installed xubuntu-desktop and now everything seems to work good, but the Network Manager doesn't show wired connection (that i use atm) only wireless. What can be the problem?
<GridCube> mmm do you have nm-connection-editor?
<GridCube> you should but just asking
<pawiecki> GridCube, you mean the one where you edit connections? Yes i have. And it shown me wireless networks in range
<GridCube> ok, so if you disable the wifi you disconect?
<GridCube> pawiecki, pastebin the results of lspci
<pawiecki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1333409/ I use cable connection with DHCP with no problems, but i can't edit the settings
<GridCube> so the ethernet is being detected
<GridCube> well it should work out of the box aswel http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci:11AB:4354-NETWORK/
<GridCube> pawiecki, what kind of edition you need to do to the settings?
<pawiecki> GridCube, well as for now i do not need it, but i used to have saved "profiles" for fast connecting to different networks, like in work, home, routers etc, etc. And i have no feedback from NM icon on the panel, like i used to have on stock ubuntu
<GridCube> pawiecki, ah, yes, that
<GridCube> bit a problem with that
<GridCube> you see, the indicators plugin is coded in gtk3 while the xfce panel is in gtk2, so there was some compromises there, you might not have all functionalities
<pawiecki> like i said, i did the minimal.iso install from internet - all the way on the same cable connection, then installed xubuntu-desktop - and here i am :) Maybe sth went wrong. Or is this a known issue? I works fine unless i want to change sth
<GridCube> i wouldnt know, sorry
<pawiecki> hmm, maybe i could reinstall NM or adjust some settings?
<AndreeeCZ_> Hi. Has anyone discovered how to modify the left-panel shortcuts in thunar (altough they seem to be share by others as well). I know i can drag'n'drop the bottom ones. I am interested about the top ones (trash - which i dont use, desktop-which i dont use..)
<AndreeeCZ_> Thanks
<de_leve> hi all, i have just updated my xubuntu, but some problems strats to come, like: wine dont work
<de_leve> neither paroile as well
<de_leve> parole as well
<de_leve> if anyone having this same problem, please hlep me
<de_leve> oh, my config on the monitor, dont appear as well. it was samsung 1440x900, but onlyu gve me the chance to put 1024*768
<de_leve> no one cn help?
#xubuntu 2013-10-28
<xubuntu508> hi i from ukraine :)
<xubuntu508> help me install xubuntu
<xubuntu508> I recorded the image on the usb stick. after loading a black screen where the cursor is blinking, nothing else happens
<genii> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xubuntu613> hello ¡¡¡ i,m help
<xubuntu508> <ubottu> thank you
<xubuntu508> then somebody speaks Russian?
<knome> !ru | xubuntu508
<ubottu> xubuntu508: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xubuntu508> <knome> thank you for responding
<xubuntu613> alguien da soporte en español?
<knome> !es | xubuntu613
<ubottu> xubuntu613: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu508> ISOBoot grub.cfg
<xubuntu508> menuentry 'xubuntu, LiveISO' --class xubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {  linux /boot/vmlinuz file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/xubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso quiet splash noprompt -- locale=ru_RU.UTF-8 console-setup/layoutcode?=ru initrd /boot/initrd.lz }
<knome> xubuntu508, please, don't paste in the channel
<xubuntu508> sorry :(
<knome> xubuntu508, did you ask for help in #ubuntu-ru?
<xubuntu508> <knome> I do not trust them :D
<knome> xubuntu508, they are just as knowledgeable as we are
<xubuntu508> my example with menuentry will work?  grub.cfg  <knome>
<knome> xubuntu508, that's not my area expertise; i don't know
<`Fibz`> okay, i added nomodeset to /etc/default/grub and ran sudo update-grub and restarted, but i still have no bootsplash or the XFCE splash. its just a blank screen untill the system is fully booted and logged in (auto-login enabled)
<xubuntu508> <knome> but still thanks for the link to the Russian channel
<xubuntu508> I love ubuntu, enjoyed two years with no problems, the version of Ubuntu 11.10, but I decided to put everything collapsed and 13.10 <xubuntu508> <knome>
<xubuntu508> I am very upset. 5 days have passed, but the problem is not solved
<knome> !patience | xubuntu508
<ubottu> xubuntu508: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<`Fibz`> i missed the issue, but if it's really that bad, you can go back to 13.04 or 12.04
<xubuntu508> I'm sorry for your persistence. 'm going to bang your head on the keyboard. I hope my problem will be solved (Russian humor)    <knome>
<knome> xubuntu508, good luck
<xubuntu508>  <knome> u too
<kingbeowolf>  /exit
<dmitryshm> Hi people!
<dmitryshm> Have a question if you don't mind.
<dmitryshm> How can I enable llvmpipe in my XUbuntu 12.04? I have read lots of articles with environment vars settings but it doesn't enable llvmpipe. Only simple software rendering.
<zsoc> alsamixer is showing my audio is fine, i can f6 and poke around and change volume etc. xubuntu 13.10 - but I have no audio, and on the taskbar, the audio thing is blank: ie no soundcard. I'm assuming pulseaudio is not working properly? How to troubleshoot
<indeego> Hello to everybody! Does anyone know how to start common desktop environment on xubuntu 13.10 with latest kernel (ending with *.11) ? The problem is I have clean Xubuntu installation with no old kernel so I can not choose kernel 3.8 in GRUB, I have to boot with new kernel and I get black blank screen after logging on. Consoles work OK, so I managed to get here to ask some help. Thanks in advance.
<well_laid_lawn> indeego:  is your graphics card from amd ?
<indeego> Sorry for long reply, no Intel integrated in Core i3 GFX, and consoles work ok
<indeego> Does anybody know what is the root cause of black screen on kernel 3.11
<Unit193> You try nomodeset?
<cfhowlett> indeego, I don't know, but if the earlier kernel worked, use that ...
<indeego> How do I install old kernel from console?
<zsoc> You can wget/dpkg the deb of whatever kernel version from kernel.ubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> indeego, reboot.  when grub comes back, use "older version of ubuntu"
<zsoc> Or follow that extremely simple advice ^^
<cfhowlett> indeego, assuming you've upgraded your kernel, the older kernels are still there.
<indeego> Thanks, guys, but it was CLEAN installation an everything worked OK till today, there are no kernels except 3.11
<indeego> I'll go try nomodeset first, thanks to Unit193 and all of you
<zsoc> I clean installation where everything works except all of a sudden, and he instablames the kernel...
<xubuntu116> hello
<xubuntu116> i have a question if you dont mind me asking
<zsoc> Is there an !asktoask trigger in this channel? heh
<well_laid_lawn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu196> is may someone help me ? what is root pass in xubuntu 13.04
<cfhowlett> !root|xubuntu196,
<ubottu> xubuntu196,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<xubuntu196> tnks
<Poisoned_Dragon> LOL... A unique spin of a movie quote.
<cfhowlett> I think most readers fail to make the link ... or am I just an old fart?
<jackfinn> Hi.
<Guest66801> I downloaded barry, opensync..etc, now, when I connect my Blackberry device via USB into my computer, I get no option? My phone starts charging, I want to enter Mass-USB storage mode, but Xubuntu doesn't show any option when I connect my BB device.
<Jake21> I downloaded barry, opensync..etc, now, when I connect my Blackberry device via USB into my computer, I get no option? My phone starts charging, I want to enter Mass-USB storage mode, but Xubuntu doesn't show any option when I connect my BB device.
<Vyda> Salut/ hello
<phoo> anyone else having a problem where xscreensaver crashes and returns the desktop to the unlocked state?  I can't re-lock the screen unless I restart the daemon.
<tannie_> hai
<tannie_> can anyone help me?
<tannie_> I'm using xubuntu 13.04 with xfce
<knome> !anyone | tannie_
<ubottu> tannie_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<tannie_> I'm using xubuntu 13.04 and my mouse cursor is hidden while typing
<tannie_> I'd like to find a way to disable this
<tannie_> if I open mousepad and start typing the cursor is gone
<tannie_> however on gvim, the cursor blinks, as if it gets disappeared for a very short time
<GuestGuest> what is the command to directly access the display (resolution) settings rather than opening up the 'control panel' all of the time?
<GridCube> GuestGuest, press the <super> key and the p
<GridCube> in any case its xfce4-display-settings
<GuestGuest> thanks GridCube: i need to lower the resolution of my login screen; before i used 'gksudo xfce4-display-settings' and it worked (just couldn't remember the command name) :)
<neongas> Why is the default interface language not English in Xubuntu 13.10?
<knome> neongas, it is not.
<Poisoned_Dragon> it's not?
<knome> it is not non-english
<Poisoned_Dragon> oh lol
<neongas> menu options and labels are in some weird language that I don't understand.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Technically, it's whatever you configure it to be at install
<neongas> Poisoned_Dragon, I am talking about default of xubuntu Saucy liveCD.
<knome> neongas, where did you download that livecd from?
<neongas> releases.ubuntu.com
<Poisoned_Dragon> neongas, you pick the language at boot
<Poisoned_Dragon> maybe you picked the wrong language.
<neongas> Poisoned_Dragon, It never asked me to pick a language. I directly landed in the desktop.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Can you copy and paste a sample, or screen cap and paste?
<neongas> http://i.imgur.com/kbWOBFG.png
<neongas> The language looks like some Indian language
<neongas> I am in India, but still default should be English.
<neongas> The language changed when I connected to internet.
<neongas> Some program in the backgrounded might have tried to find my location based on my IP address?
<neongas> IP address-to-location is still not at all accurate here in India. So do not rely on it to guess what language I might be speaking.
<Poisoned_Dragon> It actually looks closer to Bengali
<Poisoned_Dragon> You mean to tell me that your language changed when you connected to the internet?
<Poisoned_Dragon> That's not even a listed feature.
<neongas> Poisoned_Dragon, yes
<GridCube> neongas, log off, and in the login screen change the language option for the interface
<neongas> ok brb
<Poisoned_Dragon> wait!
<Poisoned_Dragon> awwww
<GridCube> oh, wait, this is the livecd
<Poisoned_Dragon> he was in a live session
<Poisoned_Dragon> LOL
<GridCube> thats peculiar
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'm literally laughing.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, accidents happen
<GridCube> i though it was a live install
<GridCube> i mean a real install
<GridCube> he might have choosen a different lang at the first stage of the livecd session
<GridCube> in this step http://i1.wp.com/desktoplinuxreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Xubuntu-13.10-Try-or-Install.jpg
<neongas> the language selected in the drop down language menu on login screen was "Bangla - Bangladesh"
<Poisoned_Dragon> Heh! I was right
<neongas> I'll try to restart my machine and boot back into livecd
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, at least it worked out
<neongas> back into liveCD.   I did't get any screen asking me whether I want to begin the installation right away or try out the LiveCD.
<neongas> waiting for the language to change spontaneously again....
<neongas> Got it. The problem is if you log in from the display manger login screen you get the "Bangla - Bangladesh" language by default.
<Poisoned_Dragon> huh, interesting
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, you can change it on the fly
<GridCube> neongas, can you repeat the issue? tell me and ill try here
<neongas> nothing to do with internet.
<neongas> GridCube, start the machine, select LiveCD from BIOS boot option. You'll directly land into the Xfce desktop. (You won't be prompted whether you want to install or try the Live experience). Now log out. Type xubuntu as username, leave password field blank and log in. You'll get "Bangla" language.
<GridCube> neongas, i386 or amd64?
<neongas> i386
<GridCube> oh well, i dont have that iso at the moment
<GridCube> ill test it later then
<GridCube> please fill a bug report against ubiquity neongas
<neongas> GridCube, or should file against lightdm? the login/display manager selects the wrong language by default for users logging in.
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> probably thats better
<GridCube> but you should be able to select the language even before the lightdm takes session
<GridCube> in this step http://i1.wp.com/desktoplinuxreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Xubuntu-13.10-Try-or-Install.jpg
<GridCube> its before lightdm
<neongas> GridCube, I don't even get prompted with that window.
<knome> not sure there is anything to report against ubiquity; it's not used
<GridCube> then thats a bug in ubiquity
<Razkin> I am travelling to Malaysia soon, and I'll probably get a broadband there, but it seems that I won't be able to use internet there on Linux because there is no provider-list in the network-manager's wireless network list, how can I update the service-providers list in network-manager?
<neongas> GridCube, filed bugs #1245581, and #1245585.
<ubottu> bug 1245581 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "LiveCD does not ask whether I want to "Try Xubuntu" or "Install Xubuntu"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245581
<Razkin> I am travelling to Malaysia soon, and I'll probably get a broadband there, but it seems that I won't be able to use internet there on Linux because there is no provider-list in the network-manager's wireless network list, how can I update the service-providers list in network-manager?
<neongas> #1245585
<neongas> bug #1245585
<ubottu> bug 1245585 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "LiveCD: wrong language selected by default on login screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245585
<GridCube> neongas, thanks :)
<neongas> GridCube, no problem. Actually I should be thanking you FOSS developers. <3   I like Xubuntu's default graphics and theme.
<phoo> Razkin, are you going to Malaysia soon?
<phoo> (yeah, I realize he already left.)
<cousteau> I just got a multimedia keyboard.  It comes with a volume wheel thingy.  However, when I open the sound preferences, I see that there are 2 output options: HDMI and analog internal stereo audio.  The one I use (and is marked with a green checkmark) is the analog internal audio.  Scrolling on the volume icon on the panel affects this control.  However, turning the volume wheel affects the HDMI one.  Why?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'm surprised the volume wheel works at all
<cousteau> shouldn't it affect whatever audio output is set as default?
<cousteau> well, I don't see why not, it's just a regular XF86 key
<phoo> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=xubuntu+configure+keyboard+volume+wheel
<phoo> leads you to http://askubuntu.com/questions/199742/volume-control-via-media-keys-in-xubuntu
<phoo> "In short: Settings -> Settings Editor Find the section xfce4-mixer. Set the value of property active-card to the same as the value of sound-card."  :)
<cousteau> phoo, ok, thanks
<cousteau> I don't have a "sound-card" entry...  I'll have to figure it out (or maybe keep reading)
<cousteau> anyway, shouldn't it be the same as the volume icon?
<cousteau> or have some generic way to configure it?
<cousteau> and who translated "Line in" as "Online" in the Spanish locale?
<GridCube> che cousteau que modelo de teclado es?
<cousteau> dell
<GridCube> ups ah.. sorry 'bout that
<GridCube> cousteau, no the model, see the label in its back
<cousteau> so as Poisoned_Dragon suggested, it's surprising that the wheel works at all
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, doesn't mean it shouldn't. I just didn't know it was a thing.
<cousteau> SK-8135
<cousteau> Poisoned_Dragon, I said that because of my experience with Dell mice and scrollwheels
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'm use to the idea that not all custom kb buttons can work. Especially when manufacturers have been know to use non-standard key codes.
<cousteau> Poisoned_Dragon, there's some standardization apparently
<GridCube> cousteau, http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=21539
<GridCube> in the keyboards i've used it always worked the media keys
<cousteau> yeah, but I have 2 outputs:  headphones and HDMI
<GridCube> yep
<cousteau> the speaker icon controls the default one (the headphones), but the kbd controls the first one instead (which happens to be the HDMI one)
<cousteau> followed the instructions at http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=21539 and resetted the property.  Instead of being reset it got deleted m(
<cousteau> duh, it was auto-regenerated... but to the same value
<knome> cousteau, just checking: are you running xubuntu and not crunchbang?
<leif_> back
<cousteau> knome, yeah, xubuntu
<cousteau> I just followed a link GridCube gave me
<knome> cousteau, ok, sure, continue. :)
 * cousteau reveals that he actually uses crunchbang and starts trolling about how it's better than xubuntu
<cousteau> not really
 * knome puts his finger on "the" button
<cousteau> I've had this problem with Mint users claiming that it's "the same as Ubuntu" before; it can get really annoying
<knome> yep, i was just checking
<cousteau> so I'm using Xubuntu (I've never used crunchbang)...  could someone tell me what the property says?
<cousteau> xfce4-mixer /active-card
<cousteau> ...or how can I just disable the HDMI output?
<cousteau> ...wait, I didn't have xfce4-mixer installed  :|
<knome> that depends on the card, for me it's SBAudigy2UnknownAlsamixer, if you think that helps..
<knome> (looking at xfce4-settings-editor)
<knome> don't know if changing that value helps with your problem, but you can always try...
<cousteau> yeah, problem was that I didn't have xfce4-mixer installed
<knome> does it work now?
<cousteau> it's HDAIntelPCHAlsamixer for me
<cousteau> aaand there we go!
<cousteau> (I uninstalled xfce4-mixer once I didn't need it anymore)
<cousteau> ...only, when I mute it I cannot ummute it; it gets stuck in mute until I click the volume icon and change it manually
<cousteau> but that's a minor issue
<cousteau> ok, thanks for the help!  going home, bye!
<xubuntu084> help
<elfy> !ask | xubuntu084
<ubottu> xubuntu084: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu084> helpme
<xubuntu084> how i can install xubuntu without a cd?
<xubuntu084> in my hdd that uses xp
<pleia2> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xubuntu084> hdd
<xubuntu084> and what are the req :)
<pleia2> there used to be a product called wubi that let you install xubuntu inside of windows, but it's unmaintained, you need to set up a dual boot system either with a DVD or USB stick
<xubuntu084> ok thanks
<xubuntu084> but the isntaller say that is for ubuntu it work for xubuntu too?
<pleia2> yes
<pleia2> you just use the xubuntu iso instead of ubuntu
<xubuntu084> thanks you :)
<xubuntu533> hi
<xubuntu533> i got a little question
<xubuntu533> i want to install this: http://www.sync-my-l2p.de/. when running "chmod +x l2p.run" "sudo ./l2p.run" the terminal is doing nothing
<xubuntu533> it just jumps to the other line
<xubuntu453> HELP
<xubuntu453> Ubuntu newbie
<xubuntu453> my friend installed it for me and now he's unavailable to help me
<xubuntu453> I just moved to china and no one here knows how to fix my prob either
<knome> no need to shout; rather than circling around, tell us what's the problem
<xubuntu453> when i try to login as usual, it accepts my password, then after 3 seconds, jumps right back to the login screen.  It's like I never entered anything.  right now Im logged in a Guest on my own computer and cant access my files
<xubuntu453> i have not been able to update for about a month, and i think it's because Im in Shanghai and so many sites are blocked.
<xubuntu453> it's not able to update automatically.  big red ! at the top of my screen (top right) for a while now
<xubuntu453> it  does not say "incorrect password"....just goes right back to login screen
<xubuntu453> same when I try the Xfce session mode (I am usually in Xubuntu mode
<bekks> Sounds like a disk filled up. You can check it using "df -h".
<xubuntu453> that's the problem here as well....
<xubuntu453> I dont know what that means....computer illiterate
<xubuntu453> my friend usually solved all my ubuntu problems
<xubuntu453> my disk space WAS low
<Poisoned_Dragon> You know, you could always boot off a livecd and do some house keeping.
<Poisoned_Dragon> In livecd, you are root
<bekks> Open a terminal and type "df -h". The column "Use%" tell you how much % of your disk(s) are used.
<bekks> Poisoned_Dragon: You dont need to use live cd for housekeeping.
<xubuntu453> is there any way to get a remote Teamviewer support person to check this out?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, if you mean he can login with tty, I suppose.
<Poisoned_Dragon> but the livecd would give him a graphical way to do it
<xubuntu453> yes but he would be logging in as Guest as I have
<xubuntu453> how am i supposed to retrieve my files?
<xubuntu453> what is a livecd?
<xubuntu453> im sorry I dont know anything
<xubuntu453> i need to access some remote help
<xubuntu453> Chinese people dont use Ubuntu, I tried taking it in today and they were baffled
<knome> xubuntu453, ok, first, calm down
<knome> xubuntu453, you have been given good advice; what about following that, and if you still do not understand, ask for more instructions?
<xubuntu453> i have not yet been given good advice
<xubuntu453> for this issue
<xubuntu453> i am seeking advice
<knome> xubuntu453, yes you have
<knome> xubuntu453, 00:09  bekks: Open a terminal and type "df -h". The column "Use%" tell you how much % of your disk(s) are used.
<xubuntu453> ok illl try that
<xubuntu453> Accessories>Terminal Emulator..  I typed in df-h and it said 'command not found"  Here's a copy:
<xubuntu453> guest-suSs0T@Janis-Notebook:~$ df-h df-h: command not found guest-suSs0T@Janis-Notebook:~$
<bekks> "df-h" isnt "df -h"
<bekks> Note the whitespace.
<dont-panic> xubuntu453: try sudo df -h
<dont-panic> bekks: good catch
<bekks> dont-panic: No sudo needed, a whitespace is needed.
<xubuntu453> OK
<xubuntu453> Here's a copy with whitespace:
<xubuntu453> guest-suSs0T@Janis-Notebook:~$ df-h df-h: command not found guest-suSs0T@Janis-Notebook:~$ df- h No command 'df-' found, did you mean:  Command 'df' from package 'coreutils' (main)  Command 'dfo' from package 'dfo' (universe)  Command 'dff' from package 'dff' (universe) df-: command not found guest-suSs0T@Janis-Notebook:~$
<bekks> "df- h" isnt "df -h"
<dont-panic> xubuntu453: df -h
<knome> xubuntu453, please pay attention.
<dont-panic> if that's too hard just stick to df
<xubuntu453> i typed df- h...what am i doing wrong then
<knome> xubuntu453, df -h
<xubuntu453> yes that's what i entered
<bekks> No. You entered "df- h". We told you to enter "df -h".
<knome> xubuntu453, please note the order of the letters and whitespace
<dont-panic> xubuntu453: so 'df' is a command and '-h' is an argument to make it human readable, together you get 'df -h'
<knome> xubuntu453, stop lying and start paying attention.
<xubuntu453> Ok thank you .  this time it worked
<xubuntu453> i am fairly worked up and tired
<xubuntu453> guest-suSs0T@Janis-Notebook:~$ df -h Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/sda2        15G  6.2G  7.6G  45% / udev           1000M  4.0K 1000M   1% /dev tmpfs           403M  936K  402M   1% /run none            5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock none           1007M  272K 1006M   1% /run/shm /dev/sda4        78G   74G     0 100% /home none           1007M  630M  377M  63% /tmp/guest-suSs0T /dev/sdb1       7.6G  3.
<dont-panic> xubuntu453: don't panic lol
<xubuntu453> lol thanks trying
<bekks> xubuntu453: As I suspected your /home is entirely filled up so you cant log in anymore.
<xubuntu453> wish i could smoke in my room
<xubuntu453> ah  is this fixable?
<xubuntu453> i assume it is
<dont-panic> xubuntu453: yeah
<xubuntu453> can you help me or should i access some other support
<knome> xubuntu453, we can; stay calm and follow our instructions
<xubuntu453> k
<bekks> Yes, it is. Try logging in from a terminal, press ctrl+alt+f1, login, delete some unused files in your home directory. when finished, press ctrl+alt+f7 to come back here :)
<xubuntu453> promise i will
<xubuntu453> to the best of my ability that is
 * dont-panic thinks someone should ask for bash in a nutshell for christmas
<knome> !chat | dont-panic
<ubottu> dont-panic: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, for all Xubuntu-related support questions. Please use #xubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dont-panic> meh, these are really #bash questions
<xubuntu453> hey they're just trying to calm the newbie down
<xubuntu453> i will try the terminal login now
<knome> dont-panic, it's completely on-topic for xubuntu support
<dont-panic> xubuntu453: I queried you, ping me back if you want a walk through
<xubuntu453> thanks, got you, sent msg
<xubuntu871> Hello
<knome> !hello | xubuntu871
<knome> !hi | xubuntu871
<ubottu> xubuntu871: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu871> I cant boot from usb, any ideas?
<knome> xubuntu871, what can't you boot from usb, does your bios support and has enabled booting from usb?
<xubuntu871> I've done it before, its only with xubuntu
<xubuntu871> it just boots straight into kubuntu (main partition)
<dro> hi everybody
<knome> !hello | dro
<ubottu> dro: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<dro> i'm blocking on an issue right now... I have an ATI graphic card, HD6870. Everytimes that I try to install it with the official AMD drivers, after reboot + logon, my desktop shows only the wallpaper. I actually have two screens plugged on this card, DVI both. I also have the DVI out from the intel graphic  integrated into my i5 processor, maybe a conflict ?
<dro> :)
<dro> since 3 months, I reinstall again and again xubuntu. Every two weeks, I try.
<dro> I tried a lot of different solutions found over the web, but it never works :'(
<dro> if I try the proprietary drivers via the updates, then black screen...
<dro> That's all, feel free to ask me for more precisions ;)
<knome> what's wrong with the open source drivers? :)
<dro> haha, nice question
<dro> I forgot to say that fan noise is TERRIBLE !
<dro> don't have this problem with proprietary drivers on windows
<dro> actually, this is my only problem with XFCE, so frustrating
<dro> xubuntu, apologize
<xubuntu871> omfg, this is stupid, why wont it boot
<knome> xubuntu871, calm down and watch the language
<xubuntu871> sorry
<knome> dro, what version are you on?
<knome> xubuntu871, have you checked if the ISO checksum is OK?
<dro> 13.10, and I also tried 13.04 more than 20 times on clean install
<dro> still the same problem on 13.10
<xubuntu871> yes
<dro> maybe a conflict with my other graphic processor :'(
<dro> but I don't want to disable it, because I use it to watch movies on TV
<dro> I mean the third DVI port on my mother board
<dro> really frustrating, I love xubuntu
<knome> dro, unfortunately, tehre isn't much we can do about proprietary drivers..
<knome> there*
<dro> of course, I more trying to find some people that experience the same issue
<dro> but anyway, thank you for your time :)
<knome> no problem
<dro> i'll come back another time ! Good night/day everybody
<knome> good night and good luck
<dro> thanks man
<dro> ++++
<xubuntu871> the mirror downloads, are thye 32 or 64 bit~?
<knome> xubuntu871, the mirrors have both versions.
<xubuntu871> kk
<xubuntu871> Ok, so the pendrive works with just the standard ubuntu live disk
<dont-panic> well that was fun
<xubuntu361> \JanShanghai
#xubuntu 2013-10-29
<leif_> morning
<leif_> :)
<cfhowlett> leif_, morning in China, midnight in the states.  How about: Greetings!
<leif_> sorry
<leif_> :)
<leif_> those time zones
<cfhowlett> leif_, what'd you need help with
<leif_> nothing atm
<leif_> maybe there is a oftopic for xbuntu
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<leif_> ok sorry
<leif_> still new at this
<cfhowlett> no worries.
<Kleedrac> Hey guys - I'm doing the 13.10 upgrade but it's spent the last hour on libots0 - is this an issue?
<vrkalak> I did it .. upgraded to 13.10
<Kleedrac> vrkalak: I take it yours didn't hang on libots?
<vrkalak> it fairly simple really
<vrkalak> and no errors
<vrkalak> xubuntu 13.04 to 13.10
<cfhowlett> Kleedrac, clean install is always an option ... the better option IMO
<Kleedrac> cfhowlett: I hate doing that because it takes me a while to get everything set up the way I like it and this is one of my daily-use machines
<cfhowlett> Kleedrac, put /home in a separate partition.  point to /home on the new install.  done;.
<cfhowlett> Kleedrac, but I do understanc
<cfhowlett> *understand*
<Kleedrac> cfhowlett: /home is its own partition actually but wouldn't I still have to install/configure dropbox, btsync, oo.o, etc etc etc?
<cfhowlett> Kleedrac, sorry, afk.  user settings will be retained in /home so configurations, etc. should carry over.  if there's an app upgrade though, reconfigure
<Kleedrac> cfhowlett: I kinda figured - sadly I'm more of a windoze user as my daily driver (games man) but for school I figured it was a good idea to stretch my linux muscles :)
<Kleedrac> Torrenting the 13.10 iso as we speak
<cfhowlett> Kleedrac, your upgrade is still stuck?  abnormal behavior
<Kleedrac> Yeah libots0 is still being unpacked (or so the ubuntu overlords would have us believe)
<cfhowlett> Kleedrac, I think not.  could be a mirror issue.  get your torrent, md5sum check and install that puppy
<Kleedrac> Sounds like a plan
<silv3r_m00n> hi there, i am trying xubuntu 13.10, when i open youtube it says you need additional plugin to play videos, but when i close the popup, the videos start playing, howcome ? dont i need to install the flashplugin-nonfree package ?
<well_laid_lawn> my guess would be html5
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know why the popup pops up
<silv3r_m00n> well_laid_lawn: oh yes, its html5
<xubuntu793> hii
<xubuntu793> somebody on?
<xubuntu793> i got a short question
<knome> !somebody | xubuntu793
<ubottu> xubuntu793: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ObrienDave> we have a bunch of short answers LOL
<xubuntu793> I try to run a ".run" file. Now i try to type in "./name.run"  but the terminal ist just doing a new prompt. what could be the problem?
<xubuntu793> Thank you for your support
<xubuntu793> is it possible to get any output why it is doing nothing?
<xubuntu793> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ObrienDave> cool, a self help group ;)
<xubuntu793> :(
<ObrienDave> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu793> I try to run a ".run" file. Now i try to type in "./name.run"  but the terminal ist just doing a new prompt. what could be the problem?
<xubuntu793> Thanks
<koegs> analyze the .run file!
<xubuntu793> how can i do this?
<xubuntu793> open the code?
<koegs> first you can try "file yourrunfile.run" and it will show which type the file is
<koegs> if it is a shell-script or something like that, you can open it with a text editor
<xubuntu793> ok ill give u the output
<xubuntu793> ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (GNU/Linux), statically linked, stripped
<xubuntu793> running 64bit OS
<koegs> where did you get that file?
<xubuntu297> qualche italiano che mi può aiutare??
<xubuntu601> qualche amico italiano che mi può aiutare????
<cfhowlett> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<gdos> Hello. No issues, so far, with Xubuntu 13.04 other than my fonts are not rendering correctly (i.e. some fonts are not displaying at all, especially when using xfce-terminal); This is quite annoying. I've already cleared out my local user cache and settings as well as reset the font cache but still not displaying correctly.
<gdos> HELP! No issues, so far, with Xubuntu 13.04 other than my fonts are not rendering correctly (i.e. some fonts are not displaying at all, especially when using xfce-terminal); This is quite annoying. I've already cleared out my local user cache and settings as well as reset the font cache but still not displaying correctly.
<gdos> HELP! No issues, so far, with Xubuntu 13.04 other than my fonts are not rendering correctly (i.e. some fonts are not displaying at all, especially when using xfce-terminal); This is quite annoying. I've already cleared out my local user cache and settings as well as reset the font cache but still not displaying correctly.
<koegs> http://www.patience-is-a-virtue.org/
<xubuntu172> hey everybody,i've got a problem. after restart the live cd i use actually changed it's language from german to, i think bangladesh i read anzwhere in the settings and now i dont know how to turn it back, is there any way how to_
<knome> xubuntu172, save your work and boot the live cd again; you are able to pick the language from the login
<xubuntu172> doestn work, with anz language i choose it just come  this crap..
<xubuntu172> any other ideas?
<koegs> where did you download the image for the live-cd?
<xubuntu172> on xubuntu.org
<gdos>  HELP! No issues, so far, with Xubuntu 13.04 other than my fonts are not rendering correctly (i.e. some fonts are not displaying at all, especially when using xfce-terminal); This is quite annoying. I've already cleared out my local user cache and settings as well as reset the font cache but still not displaying correctly. Only monospace font is used.
<knome> gdos, you've said that every 30 minutes now and no answer; what about searching in other places, like forums?
<gdos> yep. even googled it. found similar answers though no real solution.
<gdos> knome: or at least a solution that works.
<bgardner> gdos: Got a screenshot for us?
<gdos> bgardnet: yea where do i paste it?
<bgardner> !paste | gdos
<ubottu> gdos: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gdos> bgardner: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-10292013-074738am.php
<bgardner> gdos: Hm, and what font does your terminal *think* it's using?
<gdos> bgardner: all of my apps/settings can't seem to get out of monospace.
<gdos> i went so far as to 'reset' my xfce settings (by removing .local .cache and .config directories)
<bgardner> gdos: Not sure what you mean by that.  The displayed font in your screenshot is clearly not a monospace font.
<gdos> hold on i'll take a screenshot of the settings and also of the font list.
<gdos> bgardner: terminal preferences - http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-10292013-075303am.php
<gdos> bgardner: font list - http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-10292013-075408am.php (as you can see i choose for this demonstration 'courier new ' which should obviously be different than the default monospace which as it appears, is not)
<gdos> *BRB*
<gdos> *BACK*
<gdos> ok i just tried installing nvidia drivers 304 and still same issue.
<bgardner> gdos: Never seen anything like that before, hang on a moment while I do some research.
<gdos> ok.
<bgardner> gdos: Any interesting font-related messages in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<gdos> i can't even copy / paste that to look at it so hold on while i look.
<gdos> bgardner: here is the log from /var/log/Xorg.0.log  -  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6324105/
<gdos> it looks like my font paths are in-correct?
<bgardner> gdos: No, I checked yours against mine and you actually have more than I do.
<gdos> OK.
<asd__123123123> how to install fonts on xubuntu 11.10. They are .otf
<asd__123123123> sorry 13.10 is version
<gdos> bgardner: whenever i try and copy paste something (or move around and hover or links), the fonts shift.
<bgardner> gdos: My apologies, but I'm not finding anything - fonts aren't really my specialty, though - perhaps someone else can weigh in with a suggestion.
<gdos> it only seems to happen with certain apps (like xchat) so i'm thinking since its not obviously a driver issue, could it be a QT (what xfce uses) issue or some other font rendering issue (for example does not happen with webpages but installed apps).
<bgardner> gdos: Try a webpage that you know shows a monospace font - like your pastebin link above.  Does it also show monospace correctly?
<gdos> yes.
<gdos> monospace is the only font that xserver seems to let me use and even then it displays oddly as I've stated.
<bgardner> gdos: But not errors in your Xorg.0.log.  Hm.
<bgardner> *no
<gdos> exactly.
<gdos> would it be a QT issue? currently QT5 is installed. would I break anything if I reverted to QT4 ?
<bgardner> gdos: What Xubuntu version are you running?
<gdos> 13.04
<bgardner> gdos: I don't know the answer to your QT question, but I would be very leery of doing such a downgrade if I were you.
<bgardner> gdos: My own plan would be to dig deeper for font-related messages first.
<bgardner> gdos: Admittedly, not sure yet where to look that we haven't already...
<bgardner> gdos: Have you checked file permissions on /usr/share/fonts and below, just for fun?
<gdos> bgardner: looking now.
<gdos> bgardner: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-10292013-083451am.php
<gdos> same results for all folders & files under /usr/share/fonts
<bgardner> gdos: Same as mine.  :P
<gdos> so i'm wondering would it hurt to do a force re-install of xubuntu-desktop ? and how would i do that through the command line ? would that reset most system wide settings back to default ?
<bgardner> gdos: I don't know, I would guess 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install xubuntu-desktop' and probably not.
<gdos> bgardner: i found this - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu - wonder if i changed that from 'purge' to '--reinstall install' ?
<gdos> and removed that last part?
<bgardner> gdos: Do you have a good backup?
<gdos> yea.
<bgardner> gdos: One moment, checking something.
<gdos> just did a 'test' and it only wants to install NEW: libindicate and libotr - wonder if that is significant?
<bgardner> gdos: Just found a reference to the "right" way to do this, and it confirms that "sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop" is correct.
<gdos> OK.
<bgardner> gdos: If I were you, that would be my next move.
<XATRIX> Hi guys, why i don't see any color output when i do ".... | grep --color=auto grep-some-phrase" ?
<bgardner> XATRIX: Which terminal?
<thinair> Does it support colors?
<gdos> bgardner: it seems like none of my settings are being saved. wonder if that is a key? (btw, reinstalling xubuntu-desktop didn't work, neither did rebooting into an older kernel.
<bgardner> gdos: Like which settings?
<XATRIX> bgardner: xfce4-terminal
<gdos> bgardner: xchat for example. even simple apps like leafpad and mousepad.
<bgardner> gdos: Start checking your permissions on your home directory, and yes, that could be related.
<GridCube> gdos, rename your .bashrc for a moment and relog
<bgardner> XATRIX: Can you show a screenshot?  Do this command: echo test | grep test --color=auto
<XATRIX> Yes, now i see color output
<XATRIX> Wait a bit
<XATRIX> Can my 'screen' command inside my xfce4-terminal cause troubles ?
<XATRIX> I work under screen
<bgardner> XATRIX: I would suspect so, yes.
<XATRIX> (
<bgardner> XATRIX: Probably not a deal breaker, you just have to figure out how to configure it
<XATRIX> Yea , i'm on it
<XATRIX> But still have no idea tho
<bgardner> XATRIX: Check your screen man page and come back here if you can't find a solution
<XATRIX> aright , thanks
<gdos> ok.
<bgardner> gdos: Any luck with either permissions check or using GridCube's suggestion?
<gdos> bgardner: all permission settings are as i suspected as they should be.
<bgardner> gdos: Okay, then try what GridCube suggested next.
<gdos> bgardner: ok. also, i tried pterm and for some reason the fonts are small (as if its reading some other settings), when i had pterm installed on xubuntu 12.10 the fonts were much larger.
<gdos> bgardner: here is my pastebin of /etc/default/console-settings - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6324444/
<bgardner> gdos: Well, based on the docs /etc/default/console-settings seems to only apply to genuine consoles (not *term windows under X), which you said work properly, yes?
<GridCube> gdos, does this happen to the guest user as well?
<gdos> bgardner: yes that is correct and i just tried 'konsole' (kde terminal emulator) and am able to change fonts fine there and seem to display correctly! HOWEVER, when I *DO* select a font, NOT all fonts are listed. coincidence?
<bgardner> gdos: I have little experience with KDE, so not sure if that is related or not.  Do please try the guest login suggestion and let us know what you get there.
<gdos> but this 'font issue' happens in not just xfce4-terminal but other apps as well (such as xchat); why is konsole the only app that is displaying my fonts correctly?
<gdos> bgardner: will do.
<gdos> GridCube: ok just tried guest account. same thing.
<gdos> and tried 'konsole' there as well. same thing.
<gdos> found this - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/tag/pure-xubuntu/
<GridCube> gdos, konsole uses qt and not gtk
<GridCube> so its using a complete different rendering engine
<gdos> GrigCube: so gtk might be broken?
<GridCube> it could be, i have no idea, all i know from seeing your questions in this channel in the last weeks is that you have tinkered with your system so much that anything could be faulty
<gdos> but this is from a fresh install of xubuntu :)
<gdos> i've ran all the 'hardware tests' i could think of and hardware checks out fine.
<gdos> GridCube: must be a gtk issue (or something not configured correctly in an install script?). i ran all of these listed here - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/tag/pure-xubuntu/ - now my fonts seem to work (so far for the most part still verifying)
<bgardner> gdos: When you said this was a new install, was it a new install to a blank partition or an in-place upgrade?
<gdos> bgardner: blank partition. somehow something i did screwed up my apache2 settings so i decided to do a 'fresh' install of Xubuntu 13.04
<kRush> what's the problem with amd prop. drivers and 13.10?
<ClaudiuT> hello
<ClaudiuT> are there any USB .img images available with the latest version of Xubuntu?
<Sysi> the .iso one can be used like .img one
<ClaudiuT> ok, thanks!
<brauleinchen> im trying to upgrade to 13.10 but I cannot pass the !downloading release tool" part, it dowloands the second file (2 of 2) and then nothing
<brauleinchen> 64 bits
<GridCube> brauleinchen, have you tried to switch mirrors?
<brauleinchen> apparently it worked, thanks GridCube
<xubuntu329> chiedo aiuto ad italiani, ce ne sono?
<xubuntu329> chiedo aiuto ad italiani, ce ne sono?
<xubuntu807> hi friend..... i needdd help....
<xubuntu807> please...
<xubuntu807> hablo espanol and italian...
<xubuntu807> my ingles is ok ...
<xubuntu807> i have 1 problem xubuntu....
<xubuntu807> wirels problem...
<GridCube> !details | xubuntu807
<ubottu> xubuntu807: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<GridCube> please try to write in one sentence
<GridCube> !it | also xubuntu807
<ubottu> also xubuntu807: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<GridCube> but you are welcome here
<xubuntu807> :D 1000 tak ...  gracias thanks....
<xubuntu807> i like linux.... but i have 1 problem ... i have 1 dell inspiron. 1501 ... xubuntu... the problem is wirels.. drivers wireles.. no work..... no have internet in that pc... who can fixie that..... please.. please
<xubuntu807> ??? who???
<bazhang> !wifi | xubuntu807
<ubottu> xubuntu807: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<teratoma> brand new install of xubuntu and a new user.  the sound applet in the top right doesnt work. how can i fix?  http://i.imgur.com/HNiFwMo.png
<GridCube> teratoma, very anoying known bug 1208204, see comment 5 for an easy fix, comment 41 to a deeper fix, see bug 1238997 for a long term solution
<ubottu> bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208204
<ubottu> bug 1238997 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "Add support for GTK3 panel indicators" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238997
<GridCube> yes, i have that copied on a text file
<juken> Hi all, with the PrintScrn button, is there a way to select a region you want to copy to the clipboard?
<juken> I know I've had the capability in the past, not necessarily with xubuntu, but it was an option before (looks like the same script/application) as well... perhaps just a different version or perhaps a plugin.
<bgardner> juken: Yes, in Settings->Keyboard change the shortcut for Print from "xfce4-screenshooter -f" to "xfce4-screenshooter -r -m"
<juken> bgardner: thanks, will I need to restart my session?
<bgardner> juken: Nope
<juken> bgardner: Hmm... If I add in the -r the dialogue no longer comes up
<bgardner> juken: Did you change it to -r -m?
<juken> bgardner: ah, I see, that works.
<noobrulezz> hiiiii
<asd> does anybody know what should i do with sound icon on panel?   http://i.imgur.com/g3HaTWV.png
<xubuntu990> hello xubuntu
<brauleinchen> hi
<brauleinchen> i am now upgrading to 13.10, the upgrade tool is downloading new packets. If i turn off the machine,next time i resume the upgrading, will it start from scratch or will the already downloaded files still be there?
<David-A> brauleinchen: i don't know for sure, but i would guess they are saved. (however, if you interrupt the process after it changed sw sources and before completion, you may have a real mess to untangle)
<brauleinchen> David-A, ok
<brauleinchen> thx
<agentgreen420> Is there a known bug in xfce4-terminal involving dragging tabs from one window to another? Because sometimes, randomly, it just doesn't seem to work.
#xubuntu 2013-10-30
<fatmandown> Can someone help me install the D-Link DWA-171 USB dongle on my new 13.04 installation?
<holstein> fatmandown: maybe.. do you have it plugged in? any lights on the dlink? have you used it on a machine with supported drivers before? are you certain the hardware is functioning properly?
<fatmandown> holstein, it's plugged in, no lights
<holstein> fatmandown: i would make certain the device works. having no lights could mean that it is broken
<holstein> otherwise, plug it in, run "lspci" and "lsusb" and see if you see it.. run "ifconfig" and see it you see it
<fatmandown> it's up on lsusb but not lspci
<holstein> fatmandown: what is? the dlink? listed as what? where? use pastebin if you like
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fatmandown> unfortunately I can't use pastebin because it's from a computer with no internet access
<holstein> fatmandown: what is the output? the chipset?
<fatmandown> lsusb just gives the USB ID and "D-Link Corp"
<holstein> fatmandown: the chipset..
<holstein> for example 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<fatmandown> lspci doesn't output anything related to the usb chip
<holstein> fatmandown: with wif chipset
<holstein> wifi*
<holstein> fatmandown: we can google the model #, but that really is not reliable. dlink can change those under the same model number
<fatmandown> realtek I believe but hold on
<holstein> fatmandown: what would i do? just return it and get something that "just work".. otherwise, we can just keep digging for the chipset
<fatmandown> returning it is my failsafe but i'd like to see if it'll work
<fatmandown> i've tried compiling the drivers, but they hang at the make step
<holstein> fatmandown: compiing what drivers?
<holstein> fatmandown: you shouldnt have to compile any drivers.. they are in the kernel, typically
<fatmandown> linux drivers for this particular model
<holstein> fatmandown: from where?
<fatmandown> http://wikidevi.com/wiki/D-Link_DWA-171_rev_A1
<holstein> you can try the windows driver with ndisgtk
<fatmandown> is it worth getting ndisgtk on a USB flash drive and transferring it over manually?
<holstein> fatmandown: personally, as i said, i would return it..
<holstein> fatmandown: they should just work
<fatmandown> it's a somewhat older desktop
<holstein> fatmandown: doesnt matter.. the drivers are just baked into the kernel for most devices like that
<holstein> either you have faulty hardware ( the dlink, motherboard, or usb) or a lack of driver support
<fatmandown> most of the ones they sell at microcenter/bestbuy probably aren't linux-compatible
<fatmandown> damnit
<holstein> fatmandown: nothing typically says "linux compatible" on the box, but, most dongles are plug and play now
<fatmandown> sonovabitch. I guess I'll go back tomorrow
<Kristi_L> Is there anyone here.
<Kristi_L> That is slick with Xubuntu
<DevZero> can anyone tell me if this card would be compatible with a dell dimension 2400? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130773
<DevZero> the dell specs are on or around pg. 28 of the manual: ftp://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/all-products/esuprt_desktop/esuprt_dimension_desktops/dimension-2400_service%20manual_en-us.pdf
<DevZero> i'm not overly knowledgeable on hardware specs so any help would be appreciated
<Noskcaj10> DevZero, one moment
<DevZero> Noskcaj10: thank you
<Noskcaj10> DevZero, It should work, it's PCI
<Noskcaj10> Why do you need it?
<DevZero> i'm giving the computer to an older person who just surfs a few websites and watches the occasional youtube video...checks e-mail, etc.  the onboard graphics chip has always be buggy under linux...X problems...flash looks horrible...the devs don't care to fix these problems...simply easier to stick a card in there and forget about it
<Poisoned_Dragon> Is the onboard a VIA?
<DevZero> Poisoned_Dragon: not sure what you mean
<Poisoned_Dragon> Does VIA make the video chip on the motherboard.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Because Via chips like Unichrome are pretty crappy.
<DevZero> no it's intel 845G
<Poisoned_Dragon> Even in windows
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh.... It's just that old. :(
<DevZero> yeah...very old
<Poisoned_Dragon> 845s seem to be having alot of problems, lately
<DevZero> but apart from the graphics chip linux likes everything else and it's still peppy
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, you're trying to use Xubuntu on it?
<DevZero> it will be perfect for this other person once the graphics problem is handled
<DevZero> haven't decided...xubuntu or something similar
<Poisoned_Dragon> If so, you could try making sure that composting is disabled.
<DevZero> yeah, i probably will
<Poisoned_Dragon> Intel 845s are terrible at composting effects, like shadows and transparency.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Worst case scenario, there's always Lubuntu.
<DevZero> well i'm not going to stay with the onboard chipset, that's why i was asking about the card in the link above
<Poisoned_Dragon> Can't get more bare bones than that, unless you live in the terminal
<DevZero> Poisoned_Dragon: what about peppermint?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I wasn't here for the link
<Poisoned_Dragon> What DE does peppermint use?
<DevZero> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130773
<DevZero> lxde
<Poisoned_Dragon> I would stay away from Gnome, KDE, and Cinnamon
<DevZero> agreed
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, if peppermint has that, and has a good out of box experience, give it a try.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I personally am not a fan of lxde as a casual use DE. But, it's great for a workhorse or server pc.
<DevZero> yeah...i liked their website and it seems a good fit for the person i'd be giving the computer too...like "here, just click this icon for internet and check your gmail and watch a youtube video" lol
<DevZero> yeah lxde is nothing special, but for simple, special use purposes like this, it works
<Poisoned_Dragon> It honestly amazes me what chips are still being made in the pci/agp interface.
<DevZero> running cairo dock without gl on even works...then i can kill that boring lxde panel
<Poisoned_Dragon> A geforce 6 can handle a pretty DE just fine.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I use Plank
<Poisoned_Dragon> Docky seems cool too.
<DevZero> i'll have to look into those
<Poisoned_Dragon> Hell, A GeForce6 is win7 compatible. So. it'll work wonders on any linux DE.
<goldleaf> hello! I've got a mouse size/theme problem - the size/theme changes, depending on what program it's hovering over.
<DevZero> yeah...i think i'm sold on it
<DevZero> thanks for your advice
<goldleaf> Google has shown many people with the problem, and some solutions, but none are working so far. Anyone here seen this, and have a solution, by chance? thanks!
<Poisoned_Dragon> whoa, it's ony 22 dollars?! Not bad if you want to resurrect something.
<DevZero> i know...you can't really beat that price
<Poisoned_Dragon> Could you imagine a P4 with that card? lol
<DevZero> yeah
<buji> by mistake i connected a filetype to a wrong programm - now everytime i start this filetype there is an error message. how to change the connection again?
<xperement> hi there
<xperement> when i lock my screen i see primal Xscreensaver unlocker
<xperement> how to replace it to something current with gtk look?
<knome> easiest option id to wait until 14.04
<knome> *is
<xperement> and the next option?
<Sysi> install gnome-screensaver or something that does the job and remove xscreensaver
<xperement> Sysi,  gnome-screensaver gnome to install?
<xperement> seems no
<xperement> now i dont have screensaver settings in control panel
<xperement> and it locks screen like gnome3
<xperement> how to enable locker looks  like login screen?
<koegs> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/lightdm-session-locker-light-locker.html
<xperement> where can i found additional panel items?
<cfhowlett> xperement, eh?  like what?
<bgardner> xperement: Try: apt-cache search xfce4 | grep panel
<xperement> thanks
<xperement> this distro eats less then my android 4 on the phone
<bgardner> xperement: Here's a better way to see the same info: http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/start
<MtDewFella> I gots a problem with xubuntu 13.10 after an update I did
<MtDewFella> it's small but that cool new wallpaper that came with the new release has disappeared and I can't seam to get it back
<Poisoned_Dragon> disappeared?
<xperement> search xubuntu-wallpaper.prg
<MtDewFella> yup replaced by a grey background,
<MtDewFella> search google or the file system?
<xperement> file system
<Poisoned_Dragon> did you right click the desktop and select Desktop Settings, to see if the pic shows up in the backdrop list?
<MtDewFella> yes first thing I tried
<Poisoned_Dragon> What was the background?
<MtDewFella> the search app brought back no files found
<bosnjak> what manages mounting of my partitions? Some of them are not in fstab but i see them in Thunar, and when i click them, they mount.... What is doing this exactly?
<Poisoned_Dragon> gvfs-mount
<MtDewFella> it was the new blue wall paper that came with xubuntu 13.10 the one will little square patterns towards the bottom
<MtDewFella> better question does anyone know where the system wallpapers are stored?
<baizon> MtDewFella: http://docs.xubuntu.org/1304/guide-desktop.html
<bosnjak> Poisoned_Dragon: how do i mount a partition under a different name?
<Poisoned_Dragon> /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops
<Poisoned_Dragon> A different name?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Please elaborate.
<MtDewFella> thanks that did it
<bosnjak> Poisoned_Dragon: the label of the partition is "Data" but its location mount is: /media/user/35395d04-4025-4db3-9449-eed1fafa4a9f/ -> how do i change this to something more human friendly?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Is that the UUID?
<Poisoned_Dragon> My drives don't mount with the UUID as the name. How strange.
<bosnjak> Poisoned_Dragon: yes, that seems to be uuid
<bosnjak> Poisoned_Dragon: i am confused now with gvfs-mount vs mount vs fstab
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, gvfs-mount is actually stupid simple. It does the heavy work for you, in regards to making folders and mounting drives to them.
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, if you wanted to mount a usb drive that you just attached you would type: gvfs-mount -d /dev/sdc1
<Poisoned_Dragon> -d tells it to mount by device, sdc1 is the first partition of the usb.
<Poisoned_Dragon> It'll make the folder in /media/user and mount it.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Usually by name of the volume. But, it's using the UUID as if the label doesn't exist.
<Poisoned_Dragon> If you want to unmount it's: gvfs-mount -u /media/user/mounted_folder.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Poof! the volume is unmounted
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's so awesome. :)
<DJJeff> I setup public/private key auth on my SSH server
<DJJeff> how do I use Thunar to connect?
<baizon> DJJeff: http://askubuntu.com/questions/70423/how-do-i-connect-to-a-server-with-thunar-in-xubuntu
<bosnjak> Poisoned_Dragon: thanks for the explanation
<Poisoned_Dragon> np, point is, that's what thunar is doing.
<DJJeff> baizon, that does not work I am not using password auth on my SSH
<tcsorrel> hello,
<bosnjak> Poisoned_Dragon: i see, thats why it automatically shows my partition in the Devices section on the left
<Poisoned_Dragon> Maybe you should relabel it while it's mounted. Then the label might take
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh wait...
<tcsorrel> I am facing an issue when launching sypder
<tcsorrel> spyder
<Poisoned_Dragon> Not while it's mounted.... I use gparted to unmount and alter labels.
<bosnjak> Poisoned_Dragon: I have created a label but it didn't change anything until i unmount/mount again. Now the folders are named by the labels
<bosnjak> Poisoned_Dragon: yes, it shouldn't be done while mounter
<tcsorrel> anybody tried to launch Spyder on xubuntu13.10 ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, everything good now, bosnjak?
<bosnjak> Poisoned_Dragon: yes :) thank you for quick and clear clarification :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> No problem
<DJJeff> when is PULSEAUDIO gonna be fixed for skype in ubuntu
<DJJeff> typing $ PULSE_LATENCY_MSEC=60 skype
<cfhowlett> DJJeff, no deadline has been stated
<DJJeff> is getting lame
<knome> DJJeff, patches are welcome
<DJJeff> screw patches lol
<knome> DJJeff, ok, first, watch your language, and second, getting lame you're not sending a patch
<Poisoned_Dragon> I have no probs with skype and pulse audio
<DJJeff> it worked just fine before pulseaudio updated
<DJJeff> after pulseaudio updated had todo $ PULSE_LATENCY_MSEC=60 skype
<DJJeff> Poisoned_Dragon, you are of the lucky few
<Poisoned_Dragon> No, I used a fix
<DJJeff> why did you use a fix
<DJJeff> upload your fix to the upstream
<DJJeff> so we can all be fixed
<Poisoned_Dragon> Edit /etc/pulse/default.pa using your favorite text editor
<cfhowlett> Poisoned_Dragon, so logical!
<Poisoned_Dragon> At the end of this line "load-module module-udev-detect use_ucm=0" add "tsched=0"
<Poisoned_Dragon> then reboot
<DJJeff> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype
<Poisoned_Dragon> Or, if you're savvy, restart alsa
<DJJeff> add the fix to the repo
<Poisoned_Dragon> I would just reboot
<knome> DJJeff, please.
<knome> DJJeff, if it's so important to you, why don't you do that yourself?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Even if it was something to add, it's not skype's fault.
<DJJeff> cause it will break each time pulseaudio is updated
<Poisoned_Dragon> It was pulseaudio writing over default.pa
<Poisoned_Dragon> Just add tsched=0 back to it
<Poisoned_Dragon> That's what I did after upgrading 13.04 to 13.10.
<DJJeff> after microsoft bought skype
<DJJeff> it turned to crap anyways
<knome> DJJeff, last warning; watch the attitude.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Then, don't use skype. :P
<cfhowlett> !skype|DJJeff,
<ubottu> DJJeff,: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<cfhowlett> DJJeff, for real.  use it, don't use, use an alternative.  rants/complaints are not the goal here.
<DJJeff> if skype is not broken its pulseaudio fault if pulseaudio is not broken its skype fault
<DJJeff> they cant make up their mind
<Poisoned_Dragon> Hell, you don't even need the skype client if you have a Live/Hotmail/Outlook account.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Outlook.com integrated skype contacts.
<Poisoned_Dragon> You can even make skype calls.
<Poisoned_Dragon> All in your browser
<DJJeff> Poisoned_Dragon, you must work for microsoft
<DJJeff> if you <3 it so much
<Poisoned_Dragon> No, I just do't come here and complain about things I don't fully understand. :P
<cfhowlett> DJJeff, ok now you're just being petulant.  Do you have an actual support question?  if not: #ubuntu-offtopic.  Please.
<DJJeff> getting mixed messages from both pulseaudio and skype
<Poisoned_Dragon> Ooo...Petulant is a nifty word
<cfhowlett> :)  thesaurus is not a dinosaur ...
<Poisoned_Dragon> tee hee
<knome> hmph,
<koegs> oh boy and i thought, i would become an op :D
<knome> :)
<baizon> hehe
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol
<cfhowlett> I wouldn't have the patience.  My inner Samuel L. Jackson is only JUST restrained as it is.
<juken> For some reason my laptop (plugged into my monitor over HDMI) has the monitor set as the default audio output. How can I go about disabling the HDMI audio completely and having the laptop speakers be the default audio?
<Poisoned_Dragon> You shouln't need to disable hdmi. Just select the onboard sound as the default, in the pulse audio mixer.
<Poisoned_Dragon> click on the speaker icon, then "Sound Settings"
<juken> Yep, I'm in Volume Control. Just looking for how to make it the primary.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Click on the check mark next to the sound device you want to use
<Poisoned_Dragon> Under the tab, "Output Devices"
<juken> Yep, I have it checked on the speakers... But I don't hear audio.
<Poisoned_Dragon> is it muted?
<juken> Nope, let me screenshot it
<Poisoned_Dragon> cool
<juken> Sounds like audio works in some places, but it's not working within Chrome
<GridCube> juken, while you play a stream, you go to pavucontrol and choose to wich output you want that particular stream to go
<Poisoned_Dragon> close and reload chrome. for fun and profit
<juken> Poisoned_Dragon: tried that :)
<juken> GridCube: I'll try
<juken> GridCube: that did it
<GridCube> you can choose to have different programs at the same time one streaming sound to hdmi and th other to analog
<juken> Thanks guys
<Poisoned_Dragon> no prob
<Poisoned_Dragon> Thanks, GridCube.
<GridCube> :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> I actually didn't know that, myself. I thought it would just migrate on it's own.
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> it shouldnt
<brauleinchen> hi
 * Poisoned_Dragon waves violently.
<brauleinchen> I just upgraded to 13.10 64 bits and I cannot play any sound. Alsamixer shows everything right, but the regular sound icon doesnt work
<brauleinchen> any tips are welcomed
<Myrtti> so how's your pulseaudio doing then?
<Poisoned_Dragon> hold on, I got ya
<Myrtti> alsamixer isn't the only thing between you hearing sound and the computer attempting to make the sound
<brauleinchen> Myrtti, is that command line?
<Poisoned_Dragon> brauleinchen, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<Poisoned_Dragon> Read comment #5
<baizon> brauleinchen: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/xubuntu-1310-sound-indicator-fix.html
<Poisoned_Dragon> I was first. lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> And ubottu likes my link more
<baizon> :(
<brauleinchen> very weird, sound just works now, its just that the icon doestn reflect that
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, fix the icon with the advice above.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Then, all will be well.
<aicasn> do all guest installs via kvm take forever to partition space?
<xubuntu356> Hello..
<xubuntu356> who could help me? i have a problem with my xubuntu laptop and i can`t find a solution..
<baizon> !ask | xubuntu356
<ubottu> xubuntu356: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu356> ok, i have installed xubuntu (last version)-everything ok.. but then i reboot the laptop and it doesn`t show to boot list..
<xubuntu356> what should i do?
<baizon> xubuntu356: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16042/how-to-get-to-the-grub-menu-at-boot-time-on-a-single-boot-system-not-dual-boot
<xubuntu356> ok, i will be back..
<xperement> лол
<xperement> внимание вопрос
<xperement> sorry
<Xubuntu00> i have installed xubuntu (in multiboot with win), but it doesn`t appear to the boot list, only win, what should i do??
<zukeprime> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Xubuntu00> thx, i will try
<Xubuntu00> God bless you! :)
<trevnorris> using saucy, 3.11.0-12-generic, perf list isn't showing any tracepoint events. is there another package that I need to install?
<mikodo> Hey Everyone. Any news on Xubuntu 14.04? Are the plans for it to be on XMir? How long will LTS be? 3 Years again? ... Thanks.
<TheSheep> !lts | mikodo
<ubottu> mikodo: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Xubuntu will be supported for 3 years. The current LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<mikodo> TheSheep, Thanks. I was hoping to see LTS increased to 5 years. Oh, well.
<TheSheep> mikodo: this is the user support channel, and we are mostly just users helping each other, try #xubuntu-dev if you want to talk about development of xubuntu
<mikodo> TheSheep, I'm back. Thanks for the tips.
<volsus> hey
<mikodo> Ahh! It's #xubuntu-devel
<volsus> is it?
<volsus> looks rather like #xubuntu
<mikodo> volsus, hey
<volsus> hey
<volsus> what's ^?
<elfy> volsus: another channel - the development one
<volsus> yeah, I know, guess I miss'd part of the convo
<volsus> -_--
<TheSheep> mikodo: ah, sorry
<volsus> where should I look in the documentation to fix the following problem: when I upgraded to the new version of X(ubuntu) I lost my ability to adjust the volume on the top bar, and now I've lost the ability to adjust it with hotkeys (fn + f10 thry f12 on my netbook). Ideas? :>
<dro> hi everybody
<volsus> hey dro
<volsus> guten tag
<dro> I come here today because something strange happened with xfce-themes-manager, I think this program is not really compatible with xubuntu 13.10. I just tried to change the theme, and a lot of errors poped up. Now, my main screen (of my dual screen set) have a strange color, but only the wallpaper.Everything else works fine!
<dro> guten tag
<dro> but i'm french actualy :)
<volsus> salut
<dro> salut !
<volsus> I am a complete newbie, trying to learn things and fix problems here myself
<dro> I tried too, but now, i'm afraid to do more shit :/
<volsus> so I can't offer any suggestions myself unfortunate; desolee mon ami
<dro> aucun probeme, merci quand même / no problem, thanks anyway !
<volsus> though maybe someone will come along who can help you
<volsus> a lot of Americans are at work
<dro> I hope so! And maybe someone can simply help me to restore my default theme easily ?
<dro> volsus, yeah, you're right...
<volsus> as an aside, I can't wait to visit France next year
<dro> I left france for germany, but france is a great country, al least it's beautifu there
<dro> where are u from ?
<volsus> might be a discussion more appropriate for #xubuntu-offtopic though
<bgardner> volsus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<volsus> thanks bgardner
<volsus> :)
<volsus> I am from outside of Washington, D.C.
<dro> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/xubuntu-1310-sound-indicator-fix.html
<volsus> but I live in Portland, OR
<dro> okay :)
<volsus> it fixed it! :) thanks a lot
<Makdaam> hello
<KeyboardNotFound> My xubuntu after upgrading is not ok, i can't listen youtube, but i can listen skype, every time when i start chrome i have message to choose default browser
<KeyboardNotFound> every time when start skype i need to accept the agrements
<KeyboardNotFound> ...
<KeyboardNotFound> please me
<KeyboardNotFound> help me*
<TheSheep> KeyboardNotFound: did you maybe run out of disk space for your home directory?
<Makdaam> hmm, I'm constantly getting a checksum verification failure on grub-efi-amd64-signed1.9 on the alternate isos of 12.04 I'm downloading
<Makdaam> is there a known problem with that?
<haven> hi, i just clean installed 13.10 ubuntu studio but have problem with internet going out on me after anywhere between 5 minutes and 2 hours.  I don't have this problem with Win7, which is a dual boot on the same laptop.  I updated everything, so what else should I check to get to the bottom of my connection problem.
<haven> internet still shows as connected, but neither Firefox nor Thunderbird connect.
<haven> I did a dmesg, but don't know how to read the output.
<Makdaam> haven: open a console and do "ping www.xubuntu.org"
<haven> doing that right now.  just as an fyi, I have ubuntu studio , which uses the xfce desktop.
<Makdaam> that shouldn't affect anything we do
<haven> do you want me to cut and paste the printout?
<Makdaam> just tell me if you get results with time=123 at the end
<Makdaam> or Host unreachable
<Makdaam> or some kind of other output
<Unit193> Pinging xubuntu.org won't help if it's a DNS issue, though. :/
<Makdaam> it will show us if it resolves the IP
<haven> it's still continuing with lines usually alternating with time=111 or time=112 or something similar at the end.
<Makdaam> ok
<Makdaam> Ctrl+c to stop it
<haven> done.
<Makdaam> hmm
<Makdaam> any mozilla experts?
<Makdaam> haven: your network seems to be working fine, but your browser/mail client may have some kind of proxies configured
<Makdaam> or something else misconfigured
<Makdaam> or we might have been lucky if it goes out at times
<TheSheep> Makdaam: or he's not having that problem right now
<Makdaam> yup
<TheSheep> right
<Makdaam> haven: run the ping command
<haven> just plain ping?
<Makdaam> and check what happens with it when your internet connection breaks
<Makdaam> ping www.ubuntu.com
<haven> looks like I'm getting the same thing.
<TheSheep> Makdaam: no bugs reported about grub-efi-amd64-signed1.9
<haven> if firefox or tbird go down, theoretically xchat should still work if the problem is a mozilla problem, right?
<Makdaam> i think there might be something wrong with the checksums on the newest 12.04 alternate... other than the integrity check it all works
<Makdaam> haven: it might
<TheSheep> Makdaam: well, report an issue then
<Makdaam> TheSheep: let me finish the installation first :P
<TheSheep> Makdaam: no, report it now, quickly, before it's too late! ;)
<Makdaam> ok, is there a commandline tool to report problems with Xubuntu?
<TheSheep> sure!
<Makdaam> because the website looks terrible in w3m
<TheSheep> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Makdaam> apport... nope, I'll wait
<Makdaam> and the install failed :)
<Makdaam> so the integrity check is fine
<Makdaam> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Saucy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Makdaam> TheSheep: where can I find archival releases? like 12.04 instead of 12.04.3?
<TheSheep> Makdaam: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<Makdaam> nope
<Makdaam> that's a symlink to 12.04.3
<TheSheep> then I have no idea
<TheSheep> wait
<TheSheep> there is a link right there
<TheSheep> "unsupported ubuntu images"
<TheSheep> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Makdaam> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/xubuntu/releases/12.04.0/release/ looks ok too :)
<TheSheep> see, a little reading can get you a long way!
<Makdaam> googling
<Makdaam> tl;dr just googled it :)
<TheSheep> the link is right there, seriously
<Makdaam> only if you read text above the file listing :)
<Makdaam> not if you click on 12.04 right away because you've been downloading invalid images for the last 2hours from various mirrors
<haven> okay, my browser has gone down.  are my messages still coming through here?
<bekks> Yes.
<havenonearth> okay, now it looks like I was disconnected and reconnected on IRC.  Are my messages still coming through?
<haven> Okay, I was disconnected for a while and then reconnected on IRC.  Are my messages still coming through?
<bekks> haven: You have been reconnected.
<Poisoned_Dragon> We see you haven. You can stop having two nicks now.
<sisterFister> I just installed xubuntu. When I boot it shows the xubuntu logo screen, but then goes to black screen command line. Anyone know what's going on ?
<bekks> !nomodeset | sisterFister
<ubottu> sisterFister: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sisterFister> ubottu: ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sisterFister> bekks: ty
#xubuntu 2013-10-31
<sisterFister> bekks: tried both setting nomodeset and nomodeset acpi_osi=\"Linux\""
<`Fibz`> i have a few systems where i've done everything recommended to get boot splash working and still, its just a blank screen untill the system is fully booted
<`Fibz`> actually, this is true for all of my systems. boot splash doesnt work on *any* of my systems. the ones where is does "work"   its a blank screen untill the very last second, then 1 get a quick flash of the bootsplash then lightdm login screen
<`Fibz`> if i try to attempt a fix, it'll be the same blank screen (no blinking cursor) then just before lightdm login a get a 1 second splash of loading text
<xubuntu776> Anyone up to helping out a guy who upgraded from 13.4 to 13.10 with some minor issues
<xubuntu776> 1. How to configure login window, so that a different user auto-logins, and that it doesn't require password for this user? (this is how it was configured in 13.4, before upgrade.) I can't find out how to do it in 13.10
<xubuntu776> 2. Torrentflux does not work in 13.10. Anyone using it here?
<xubuntu776> I forgot to purge the x-swat ppa with nvidia drivers before upgrading. Any way to fix it?
<gdos> the xfce4-plugin for audio which displays audio devices and apps (such as rythmbox, pithos, etc.) what is it called?
<gdos> when i try and run pavucontrol it hangs on connecting to audio sever (exactly like this error): http://askubuntu.com/questions/70560/why-am-i-getting-this-connection-to-pulseaudio-failed-error
<gdos> the xfce4-plugin for audio which displays audio devices and apps (such as rythmbox, pithos, etc.) what is it called?
<goddard> hi
<goddard> how can i get closer to xfce updates?  How often do app updates get rolled out?
<goddard> thanks
<ObrienDave> app updates usually appear in the repos shortly after being released
<ObrienDave> which apps are you referring to?
<goddard> I see how about apps like gpodder, or parole?  How long do you think it will take to be updated?
<ObrienDave> give it a day or two. not familiar with gpodder
<ObrienDave> or, if you want the latest and greatest, see if there is a PPA available for the package
<ObrienDave> 13.04 is the last system available for gpodder
<goddard> Ok
<ObrienDave> gpodder hasn't been updated since April 20th
<Unit193> !info gpodder
<ubottu> gpodder (source: gpodder): podcast client and feed aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1-1 (saucy), package size 747 kB, installed size 2816 kB
<goddard> lucky everything is working really solid for my workflow, but gpodder has a point release with YouTube support.
<goddard> For what ever reason they didn't push that to Ubuntu, but they did push it to Debian so it would stand to reason the thing would probably work in Xubuntu 13.10?
<goddard> I really like everything being solid and don't want to go installing PPAs
<goddard> Although I know sometimes I have to
<ObrienDave> not necessarily, Debian is different than Ubuntu
<Unit193> Ubuntu doesn't actually pull in updates as they come, that would be a rolling release.  It'll be sync'd in for Trusty, or maybe you can request  abackport.
<Unit193> (It has already been sync'd in for Trusty, that is.)
<goddard> ahh ok..so 6 months?
<Noskcaj> goddard, if there are no ubuntu changes, you could always install debian's version
<dv9700> is there any way to get XFCE to display the full name of an icon on the desktop?
<dv9700> instead of the ellipsis
<ObrienDave> not that I know of
<dv9700> :(
<dv9700> sigh
<ObrienDave> you could edit the Icon name to something shorter
<polyolyver> Howdy - hopefully a quick question - I've googled, but all I can find is how to enable the compose key, which I've already done. Can someone point me how to add a custom sequence? For example, to get ñ it's Compose+(<Shift>+tilde)+n, which is a pain. I'd like to make a custom sequence so I can just do Compose+n (which doesn't currently seem to be mapped) - since I'm learning Spanish. :) Can someone point me where or at least bet
<ObrienDave> ObrienDave test
<ObrienDave> oops LOL
<polyolyver> IF anyone sees this later and has a quick answer, feel free to spam me at reddit.com/u/polyolyver or polyolyver@polyolyver.com. <3
<ubuntu_00> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 25.0+build3-0ubuntu0.13.10.1 (saucy), package size 27917 kB, installed size 57522 kB
<xubuntu145> Can somebody help me with this printer problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/367867/hp-deskjet-1050a-does-not-print-or-scan-in-lubuntu
<cfhowlett> xubuntu145, is this for a production, i.e. work machine?
<xubuntu145> Home!
<cfhowlett> Cool. and this is with 13.10 or  ...
<xubuntu145> Lubuntu 13.10 ( Saucy Salamander ).
<xubuntu145> Please do help.
<cfhowlett> ok.  did it work in a previous ubuntu?  if so, I'd suggest you consider going to that version.  you DID know that 13.10 has only 9 months support, right?  12.04 has 5 years (LongTermSupport).  and the next LTS will out in April - 14.04.
<xubuntu145> Lubuntu does not have LTS on 12.04.
<cfhowlett> true.  but you could install xubuntu or any buntu, add lxde (lubuntu desktop environment)
<xubuntu145> I do not have the internet at home to do that.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu145, ah.  sorry.  forgot.
<xubuntu145> I prefer Lubuntu over the other Ubuntu's.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu145, understood
<cfhowlett> you've done all the  things I would have tried.  Sorry, but I have no solution.  please ask in #ubuntu.  Lots more people there
<xubuntu145> Thank you.
<bgardner> .clear
<bgardner> d'oh!  Sorry.
<haven> okay, let me try this again.  Just upgraded to an xfce version of 13.10 a week ago and am still having difficulty maintaining a consistent connection to the internet.  internet connects and will stay connected for anywhere from 5 minutes to two hours but then goes down.  last time it did this, I pinged 8.8.8.8 and this is what I got:
<haven> <haven> <haven> From 192.168.1.102 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<haven> <haven> <haven> From 192.168.1.102 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
<haven> <haven> <haven> From 192.168.1.102 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable
<haven> <haven> <haven> From 192.168.1.102 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable
<haven> <haven> <haven> From 192.168.1.102 icmp_seq=5 Destination Host Unreachable
<haven> <haven> <haven> From 192.168.1.102 icmp_seq=16 Destination Host Unreachable
<haven> <haven> <haven> From 192.168.1.102 icmp_seq=17 Destination Host Unreachable
<haven> <haven> <haven> From 192.168.1.102 icmp_seq=18 Destination Host Unreachable
<haven> <haven> <haven> From 192.168.1.102 icmp_seq=19 Destination Host Unreachable
<haven> <haven> <haven> From 192.168.1.102 icmp_seq=20 Destination Host Unreachable
<haven> <haven> <haven> From 192.168.1.102 icmp_seq=21 Destination Host Unreachable
<haven> <haven> <haven> From 192.168.1.102 icmp_seq=22 Destination Host Unreachable
<haven> <haven> <haven> From 192.168.1.102 icmp_seq=23 Destination Host Unreachable
<haven> <haven> <haven> From 192.168.1.102 icmp_seq=24 Destination Host Unreachable
<haven> <haven> <haven> From 192.168.1.102 icmp_seq=25 Destination Host Unreachable
<haven> <haven> <haven> From 192.168.1.102 icmp_seq=26 Destination Host Unreachable
<cfhowlett> enough
<haven> <haven> <haven> From 192.168.1.102 icmp_seq=27 Destination Host Unreachable
<haven> <haven> <haven> From 192.168.1.102 icmp_seq=28 Destination Host Unreachable
<haven> <haven> <haven> From 192.168.1.102 icmp_seq=29 Destination Host Unreachable
<haven> <haven> <haven> From 192.168.1.102 icmp_seq=30 Destination Host Unreachable
<haven> <haven> <haven> From 192.168.1.102 icmp_seq=31 Destination
<haven> <haven> but then I got this
<haven> <haven> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=36 ttl=43 time=36.4 ms
<haven> <haven> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=37 ttl=43 time=34.9 ms
<haven> <haven> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=38 ttl=43 time=36.0 ms
<baizon> haven: stop it!!!
<haven> <haven> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=39 ttl=43 time=43.4 ms
<haven> <haven> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=40 ttl=43 time=37.2 ms
<haven> <haven> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=41 ttl=43 time=36.0 ms
<haven> <haven> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=42 ttl=43 time=37.0 ms
<cfhowlett> !paste|haven
<haven> <hav
<ubottu> haven: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<haven> I've ruled out it being a mozilla problem.  xchat went down briefly, but then re-logged in.
<cfhowlett> haven.  stop flooding this channel.
<cfhowlett> use paste and we'll try to help.
<holstein> haven: ping is a tool that can help you find where the issue is.. you can ping the gateway, your router, then try and ping something like google.com
<holstein> haven: i would reboot, after having applied upgrade, and booting the most recent, up to date kernel with *all* upgrades applied, use the machine, and when you experience an issue, ping those 2 places..
<haven> okay, I'll do that.
<moondog> 8.8.8.8 is google
<holstein> moondog: google's dns server..
<moondog> although might be nice to make sure dns is working
<haven> moondog:  how do I do that?
<holstein> i say, if you come back, and cant ping the gateway, or something outside the lan, you can check that then
<holstein> you can connect the machine wired, and use it and if it works, its not a DNS issue
<gdos> the xfce4-plugin for audio which displays audio devices and apps (such as rythmbox, pithos, etc.) what is it called?
<ochosi> gdos: indicator-sound
<gdos> ochosi: thanks. mine crashed in xubuntu 12.04.3 and i want to find out why and probably recompile it. :)
<ochosi> gdos: it's not really a part of xfce though, it's a part of unity that can be used via the xfce4-indicator-plugin
<ochosi> why would you have to recompile it?
<gdos> it crashed and i cant get it to display again. what unity libraries does it use? maybe i could try reinstalling those.
<zukeprime> hey folks.  Xubuntu 13.10.  My update notifier is no longer appearing in the notifications area, but is popping up automatically as a normal app
<zukeprime> i normally use apt-get update/upgrade, but the notification area used to go away automatically
<brainwash> zukeprime: bug 1246364
<holstein> and now its just not there at all?
<zukeprime> now the window pops up (not in notifications) and won't go away
<ubottu> bug 1246364 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "update-notifier does not show a tray icon in xubuntu 13.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246364
<zukeprime> ahh thanks brainwash
<zukeprime> ouch...a lot of update-notifier bug reports.  Should have checked there first.
<moondog> holstein: my machine is weird. the wireless networking is supported by almost every distro... but the ethernet adapter is only supported by about 50%
<moondog> I think it's a new chipset
<moondog> newer
<holstein> moondog: i had one like that.. its been a while though.. i put it in the charity bin
<moondog> I'm thinking another 6 months to a year and all the current distros will probably support it. kinda like EFI... things will catch up.
<holstein> i hope so.. its not really the responsbility (as i see it) for the OS to support the hardware, though linux distros do a great job at supporting most hardware out-of-the-box.
<ljunggren> I accidentaly made my USB none-bootable.. i tried to format the whole shebang but i somehow failed.. and when i tried with usb-imagewriter and write ISO on it it just boots up normal session. There was several partitions on it before and now it only gets one big partition instead..what have i done? do i need to reformat it some format? I tought usb-imagewriter was doing that
<m3kk> Have anyone tried voyager linux?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I haev
<Poisoned_Dragon> *have
<m3kk> Poisoned_Dragon, whats your .. opinion?
<m3kk> Poisoned_Dragon, good alternative to xubuntu?
<Poisoned_Dragon> During the time I used it I liked it. Because of it, I still use plank in other distros.
<Poisoned_Dragon> It also has the slingshot launcher
<m3kk> aha
<Poisoned_Dragon> it is pretty neat, if you don't like gnome-shell
<m3kk> but not as slow as in elementary i hope
<Poisoned_Dragon> I honestly don't know. I was using it on a quad core system
<elfy> that's probably a conversation for -offtopic
<m3kk> i tought i was in offtopic sorry
<elfy> :)
<m3kk> im always in the wrong room
<m3kk> hey how should USB be formated for livesesison?
<m3kk> my usb is all of the sudden not bootable.. it was three partitions on it at first and it worked like a charm and then i messed up.. now there is only gets "partiton 1 FAT" with usb-imagewriter
<ssfrr> is there a known issue with the 13.10 installer where it hangs when trying to partition? I get to the partitioning screen and there are no partitions listed. When I click "+" to add a partition the installer crashes
<TalkingMuffin> ssfrr: I vaugely remember seeing something like that on the release notes, have you looked at them?
<TalkingMuffin> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.10
<ssfrr> ubottu: I hadn't checked yet, doing so now
<ubottu> ssfrr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ssfrr> TalkingMuffin: not seeing anything that seems to relate to this issue. There's some stuff about a large number of partititions, but I don't think that's the issue here.
<ssfrr> I'm installing on a brand-new Dell. I would expect to see my existing partitions in the list, but I'm seeing nothing.
<well_laid_lawn> encrypted drive ?
<ssfrr> would a new machine come with encrypted drives by default? I suppose it's possible, I'll check.
<well_laid_lawn> just a guess... ;)
<phasip> Hey, I am having a small problem with my touchpad,  I like the tap to click feature, but when I want to move my cursor a tiny bit it also thinks it's a tap (I guess since I didn't move the cursor much). Can I decrease the allowed movement for it to be considered a tap?
<ssfrr> hrm, not seeing anything that makes me think any of the partitions are encrypted
<well_laid_lawn> phasip:  see if this helps - http://www.ubuntuask.com/q/answers-synaptics-touchpad-sensitivity-issue-128023.html
<ssfrr> seems to be this bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/pygobject/+bug/939450. Trying the workaround (installing from the "Try Xubuntu" environment instead of directly)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 939450 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "ubiquity crashed with TypeError: argument of type 'NoneType' is not iterable in ubi-partman.py" [Critical,Fix released]
<phasip> well_laid_lawn: I don't think it works but my FingerLow & FingerHigh was 1, not sure what I should change them to (Tried 35,40 and 9,10 but noticed not difference)
<well_laid_lawn> phasip:  that web site also mentioned another setting to try changing
<phasip> well_laid_lawn: HorizHysteresis and Vert only seem to change how easy it is to move the cursor, I seem to want a slightly different thing than most. Most seem to have problems with the cursor moving when they tap while I am having problem with the cursor taping when I move, reversing their soultion would result in my touchpad to get more movement sensitive which is not what I want =/
<phasip> Thanks anyway!
<well_laid_lawn> phasip:  if you run   synclient -l   you will see the options you can change
<well_laid_lawn> try changing singletaptimeout
<Makdaam> TheSheep: it appears that you actually have to burn an iso image for it to work properly :/ usb install doesn't work on my hardware
<TheSheep> Makdaam: there are programs for that
<TheSheep> !install | Makdaam
<ubottu> Makdaam: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<Makdaam> TheSheep: yes, I actually read that one
<Makdaam> usb-create, unetbootin and a few others created the same image
<Makdaam> it failed in exactly the same place
<Makdaam> on different usb drives
<Makdaam> I mean, the binaries differed (unetbootin ads its own bootloader) but the emulated iso image had the same discrepancies
<phasip_> well_laid_lawn: Thanks! Seems like reducing MaxTapTime solves my problem. I guess that is because a longer movement will be too long in time.
<aicasn> do you guys get the same i/o performance from a VM running in qemu(kvm) w/ vertio  that you get from vbox?
<aicasn> disk i/o in my debian vm maxes out the 2 CPU cores i gave it
<aicasn> just doing something as simple as  apt-get install
<ssfrr> ah, OK. turns out the issue was that this machine is set up with a hybrid drive using an SSD as a cache, which I had to disable in the BIOS so now they're just two separate drives
<xubuntu787> hello xubuntu pals
<xubuntu787> I wonder will the bug with the audio indicator will be fixed by software updates?
<xubuntu787> Are you alive people?
<holstein> xubuntu787: yes..
<xubuntu787> That's good to hear
<xubuntu787> Is xubuntu made by calonical? On distrowatch it's says as origin Isle of Man..
<bekks> Which "the bug" do you talk about?
<holstein> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<xubuntu787> On the top panel, there is a volume indicator which is not working
<elfy> bug 1208204
<holstein> xubuntu is an official ubuntu derivitive that shares the same sources
<ubottu> bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208204
<xubuntu787> yeah i got a lot crash messages  about xfce4-indicator-plugin the other day, I used this plugin to inform me about new mails
<bekks> xubuntu787: Did you read up the entire bug comments?
<xubuntu787> indicator-messages from xubuntu lts was nice at least even though it did not alert for incoming mail if thunderbird was closed
<xubuntu787> not all, there a was a fix but i dont wanna mess with my system I prefer something official
<bekks> xubuntu787: Then you have to wait until the bug is closed with a fix.
<xubuntu787> excellent
<elfy> that's as official as it will get for the time being - you can see the same thing on the release notes
<aicasn> that bug hit my home desktop, too. it really sucks
<bekks> I never ever needed that plugin, actually :)
<elfy> aicasn: that would have hit everyone afaik
<Poisoned_Dragon> xfce does have a mail watcher plugin
<Poisoned_Dragon> That's what I use to get inbox notices
<Poisoned_Dragon> No issues there
<xubuntu-ukraine> hi all
<xubuntu787> is it ok to use PPAs?
<xubuntu787> I mean is it safe ans secure? or should I only trust the ubuntu repos?
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<knome> xubuntu787, we don't generally recommend using them unless you really need them; and even then, it's not supported
<xubuntu-ukraine> I installed xubuntu does not work the volume control on the panel number 0
<xubuntu787> xubuntu-ukraine: :D wait for an official fix or do it yourself :P
<knome> xubuntu-ukraine, have you read the release notes?
<Unit193> bug 1208204
<ubottu> bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208204
<Poisoned_Dragon> Read comment #5, xubuntu-ukraine
<xubuntu-ukraine> that's not all, often crash the network manager
<xubuntu787> I had not such issue
<xubuntu-ukraine> network manager + usb modem cdma network
<xubuntu787> I currently use a 3g usb modem too :D
<xubuntu787> no problems at all
<xubuntu-ukraine>  <xubuntu787> not once?
<xubuntu787> ah I am in a netbook, should I install laptop-mode-tools or something similar or I am good ootb
<xubuntu787> nope, never
<xubuntu787> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<xubuntu787> damn :P
<xubuntu-ukraine>  why not use wvdial as the standard for connectivity, it works stabilization...
<xubuntu-ukraine>  I have Ubuntu 11.10 was stable
<hornypsycho> hey guys
<hornypsycho> i need help with the xfce4-power-manager
<hornypsycho> its not working
<hornypsycho> i'm using xubuntu with 13.10
<genii-o-lantern> hornypsycho: Now the waiting starts ;)
<hornypsycho> lol yeah
<xubuntu-ukraine> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2036759   <hornypsycho>
<hornypsycho> yeah i saw that already
<hornypsycho> tried it
<hornypsycho> didn't work
<hornypsycho> plus my problem is a little different than his
<holstein> hornypsycho: what is your *exact* problem?
<hornypsycho> power manager isn't running at all
<holstein> hornypsycho: have you tried as a different user? i would make a new user, or try the guest account and see if the powerapplet starts or is there, to remove your configuration from the equation
<hornypsycho> and when i go open the power manager settings from the settings
<hornypsycho> it says . power manager is not running. would you like to start it? i press start and nothing happens
<hornypsycho> holstein: no i haven't
<hornypsycho> i'll give that a try
<holstein> if the user account makes no difference, then i would look for and apply any upgrades and reboot, if taking a kernel upgrade, and test again. remove or undo any ppa's or other sources
<holstein> try starting the manager from the terminal and see what the error messages are and share them via ubuntu paste
<hornypsycho> the user account made no difference
<hornypsycho> running the power manager from the terminal doesn't do anything
<hornypsycho> if i start the power manager settings through the terminal then i get the same prompt
<xubuntu787> i have no problems with power manager
<xubuntu787> lucky me
<holstein> hornypsycho: what prompt?
<xubuntu787> but i faced the prompt on lubuntu 13.10!
<xubuntu787> but it worked no problems there too
<hornypsycho> "power-manager is not running" would you like to start it?
<hornypsycho> then 2 buttons. cancel and start it
<hornypsycho> even if i click start. nthing happens .-.
<xubuntu787> shit happens
<xubuntu787> are you from a clean install or upgraded?
<hornypsycho> clean install
<hornypsycho> cleanest possible install ever
<hornypsycho> i even destroyed all my partitions
<hornypsycho> and made new ones :P
<xubuntu787> I dont bother choose "Something else" :P I let it do it automatically :D
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<holstein> hornypsycho: you have applied all upgrades?
<xubuntu787> ubottu: sorry :(
<hornypsycho> holstein: yes
<holstein> hornypsycho: do you have any ppas?
<hornypsycho> holstein: default ppa
<bekks> by default, there is no ppa.
<xubuntu787> yes there is!
<hornypsycho> oh my bad then :P
<xubuntu787> Ubuntu partners! and Independent! :D
<bekks> those are no ppa, but official repos.
<xubuntu787> right...
<xubuntu787> :D
<xubuntu787> I would like a subtitles downloader plugin for parole! It's amazing media player :)
<xubuntu787> Ah question! When I started the usb installer of xubuntu at the point where I should choose between Try Xubuntu and Install there is a pop-up from i-Bus for changing shortcut to super+space but it does not work :/
<xubuntu787> also software updater no longer asks for admin password, that's good i guess?
<xubuntu787> anyway bb
<omeringen> will xubuntu switch to the mir after it becomes stable ?
<knome> no decision has been made regarding that.
<omeringen> ok
<omeringen> i wish they don't :P
<omeringen> gnights ;)
<peyam> hi
<peyam> xubuntu freezes sometimes I donno why
<peyam> it might make the processor overhot
<Arpad2> how to install software updates from terminal?
<bekks> Arpad2: sudp apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Arpad2> bekks: thank you :)
<peyam> If I install TLP do I have to uninstall power manager?
<Arpad2> after sudo apt-get upgrade system program problem detected. for instance mouse not working
<marklar> Hello! I recently upgraded from Precise to Saucy on two computers. Now I am unable to use 'sudo' from the terminal emulator, however I can use it in the virtual terminals (I think that's what they're called, ctrl-alt-F1, etc). Any ideas what's going on?
<holstein> marklar: open a terminal and run "sudo -i" and share the ouput via paste
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
#xubuntu 2013-11-01
<marklar> holstein: it hangs, no output at all, i have to ctrl-c to do anything
<marklar> nothing shows up in auth.log either
<holstein> marklar: if you can log in in TTY, then its not a permission issue..
<marklar> holstein: interestingly, it doesn't work over ssh in tty or term emulator
<holstein> marklar: then, that seems like a permission issue... so you *cannot* use sudo in virtual terminals?
<marklar> holstein: correct in neither virtual terminals nor via ssh
<holstein> marklar: what is the output of "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<marklar> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6338498/
<marklar> holstein: i have a much simpler set up on my laptop, if you'd like that output instead
<holstein> marklar: so, you were promted for a password?
<holstein> marklar: i was looking for a specific sudo error..
<marklar> oh, no, i did that in the virtual terminal
<holstein> marklar: and, that doesnt matter, correct?
<marklar> holstein: when i tried it in the terminal emulator, it hung
<holstein> marklar: you cant do  sudo *anywhere*, correct?
<marklar> holstein: i can use sudo when i am in (i think they're called) virtual terminals, i.e. ctrl-F1 to ctlr-F6
<holstein> marklar: ok, so that means to me, you dont have a permissions issue
<marklar> holstein: thanks for the help, btw, usually I can solve my own problems, but this one has me stumped
<holstein> marklar: what i would do is sudo apt-get something like terminator, and test there.. then,, i think its safe to assume the issue is with the config for the xfce terminal
<holstein> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 335 kB, installed size 2048 kB
<marklar> holstein: i already tried that with sakura, no sudo there
<holstein> marklar: anything else relevant you have tried? or specific output from anywhere?
<marklar> holstein: that's it, as far as I can remember. I was updating late at night. The only other relevant fact is that it is affecting 2 computers
<holstein> marklar: how about gksudo ?
<marklar> holstein: that and policykit work fine
<holstein> marklar: that, meaning, that you can run something as root with gksudo ?
<marklar> holstein: correct
<holstein> marklar: i would move the user .config files and test
<marklar> holstein: seems to be still hanging... i moved them to .config_old
<holstein> marklar: them, being *all* of the user home?
<marklar> holstein: ohhh.. gotcha... one second
<holstein> or, create another user and give it sudo privs
<marklar> holstein: doesn't seem to help... I just did a quick and dirty move, it could require me to log out and back in. I'll try adding a user now
<marklar> holstein: new account is having the same issues
<holstein> marklar: i know i prefer fresh installs.. they take about 8 minutes typically
<holstein> you can try "sudo strace", but its seems like its not related to user config
<holstein> marklar: do you have any errors with apt?
<marklar> holstein: i prefer them as well, but I have a complex set up with raids, lvms, and luks with smart cards, so it's a pain
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/326194/sudo-hangs-without-prompting-for-password
<marklar> holstein: no problems w/ apt-get
<holstein> marklar: i would try main ubuntu support..
<marklar> holstein: ok, thanks for your help, i really appreciate it
<holstein> marklar: eh.. wish i had something that would help
<xubuntu493> hey guys, I goto sound settings and see the sound bar reporting sound but hear nothing, have 2 outputs hdmi and analog
<xubuntu493> lol nvm I just thougth of checking alsamixer, and sure enough analog channel was muted
<Gerowen> Anybody know why, even though the option "Automatically Save Session on Logout" isn't checked, that every time I log in it opens up every single program I had running the last time I logged out or restarted the computer?
<aicasn-away> because at one time it did save a session
<aicasn-away> not checking the box doesn't erase the last session it saved
<holstein> Gerowen: http://wiki.xfce.org/faq#session_manager might be relevant for you..
<Gerowen> holstein: Deleting the contents of ~/.cache/sessions fixed it, thanks, :-)
<xubuntu922> hi..anyone here to answer a basic question?
<holstein> xubuntu922: ask and see
<xubuntu922> really...simple...how do I get unmuted!!!..no sound...!
<xubuntu922> running out of ideas
<holstein> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> xubuntu922: i usually open alsamixer and trust no labels.. i try pavucontrol
<xubuntu922> kk
<xubuntu922> been there..just acted up yesterday..
<holstein> xubuntu922: been where?
<xubuntu922> to the mixer
<holstein> acted up? you mean, sound worked and something broke it? what?
<holstein> xubuntu922: to what mixer?
<holstein> xubuntu922: pavucontrol *and* alsamixer?
<xubuntu922> probably me, messing around..
<slesher> i have a wireless logitech trackball and every so often i boot up and the cursor moves so slow that it's unusable.  i reboot and it works fine again.   i've seen the same problem on the latest ubuntu, xubuntu, and kubuntu.   any ideas what might be happening?
<slesher> Logitech M570\
<holstein> bad hardware? driver support issue
<slesher> definitely feels like a driver/software issue.
<slesher> i wonder if there is some process i can restart instead of rebooting when it happens
<brosalem> Anyone else having issues with Xubuntu upgrade to 13.10 from 13.04. I hit the upgrade button and now everything out of whack. nm-applet crashes, my wifi wont connect and keeps reconnecting.
<brosalem> i tried sudo service network-manager restart and its running but not showing in panel
<brosalem> also 'notification area' is not showing under Panel->Add New Items I also changed the xfce panel icon size to 18px
<brosalem> Would Wicd be a solution or is this just an easy fix. thanks in advancer and i apologize if this is against the rules (asking for help).
<ObrienDave> let me guess, broadcom wifi?
<brosalem> yup howd you know
<ObrienDave> LOL lots of problems with broadcom. give me a min
<brosalem> drivers are working still
<brosalem> it was working smoothly in 13.04. thanks much appreciated
<Unit193> My b43 took it well.
<ObrienDave> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<xubuntu782> Hello opensource people. I would like to know how can I have iTunes on xubuntu so I can sync my iphone?
<brosalem> it must be either broadcom or some kind of xfce setting error
<brosalem> my bluetooth icon wont right click either
<Unit193> !iphone | xubuntu782
<ubottu> xubuntu782: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<brosalem> broadcom coporation" BCM4313 802.11b/n/g wireless lan controller Using broadcom 802.11 linux sta wireless driver source from bcmwl-kernel-source (proprietary)/ 1 driver in use
<brosalem> Thanks for the link mines a bcm43xx. Any reason why 13.10 would mess it up?
<brosalem> or better yet could i burn a 13.04 disc and downgrade/repair
<Unit193> Netbook has that one IIRC, I'll find out when I update I guess.  Sorry can't help, my other b43 uses the other driver.
<xubuntu782> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Unit193> Fantastic firmware. ^
<ObrienDave> also check into rhythmbox
<brosalem> no biggie thanks for the help i'm gonna be troubleshooting till it's fixed. maybe the open source driver will work although Proprietary Broadcom STA Wireless driver
<xubuntu782> installing rockbox means I will no longer have iOS 6? Sorry Iam noob
<brosalem> For Chip ID BCM4311  which is my chip and it seems to be working. no problems with router
<Unit193> xubuntu782: It's not for the iPhone, that'd be for the iPod.
<brosalem> just wont connect. but im off to bed night
<xubuntu782> thanks
<xubuntu160> I am installing xbubuntu-restricted-extras and there is a pup-up about microsoft fonts or something, what should I do? What would Stallman do? :P
<ObrienDave> install the fonts. no biggie
<xubuntu160> okie
<illage2> Hello
<illage2> Loving Xubuntu so far :)
<illage2> How do I install apps using tar.gz files?
<baizon> illage2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/25961/how-to-install-a-tar-gz-or-tar-bz2-file
<illage2> Thanks :)
<Myrtti> illage2: which app are you installing though?
<illage2> Komodo edit.
<baizon> illage2: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/install-komodo-ubuntu-13-04-12-04-12-10/
<baizon> the easy way
<illage2> :) Ah thanks.
<Myrtti> there usually is an easier way than compiling stuff yourself ;-)
<illage2> Aye.  I'm not a fan of compling stuff. I'm fairly new to Linux so
<baizon> illage2: google search can help you alot :)
<illage2> Aye, I'll have to try that next time lol
<elfy> illage2: I'd always start from the premise that anything is available without having to compile and work backwards from there :)
<illage2> Well that's what kinda drew me to linux in the first place.  There's always a way.
<elfy> it isn't always the case - but it's better in my opinion to assume compiling to be the last option :)
<illage2> :) Agreed
<illage2> Wait so its CTRL + Shift + V to paste in Xubuntu? O_O
 * illage2 is a noob
<Church> or ctrl+shift+insert ?
<illage2> :O
<illage2> I didn't know that either
<Church> erm. it's prolly just shift+insert
<Church> it's possible also that copy/paste shortcuts are app dependant
<Unit193> Shift+Ins is secondary/sel clipboard.
<illage2> What would be the best screen recording software for Linux? I've tried Record my Desktop and Kazam and they don't seem to work all that great.
<sampeku35> Xubuntu je podle mě lepší než Ubuntu, co myslíte?
<sampeku35> Xubuntu is better than Ubuntu, it's true?
<Myrtti> it's up to you and your preferences.
<Myrtti> for some people yes, probably, for some no.
<JanShanghai> Hello
<cfhowlett> JanShanghai, nihao
<JanShanghai> I have a red ! at the top right of my screen for about a month now. When I "check for updates" I get a report that says "this is a serious problems.  Please contact the developers
<cfhowlett> JanShanghai, and did you?
<JanShanghai> I opened a terminal (not that I know what Im really doing) and typed sudo apt-get update
<JanShanghai> I will copy and paste what happened here, now (on the suggestion of someone here last time I logged on)
<JanShanghai> its not quite done yet, waiting
<JanShanghai> OK here it is.  It's long
<JanShanghai> Err http://linux.dropbox.com precise Release.gpg                                  Connection failed Ign http://linux.dropbox.com precise Release                                    Get:1 http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg [72 B]                       Ign http://linux.dropbox.com precise/main i386 Packages/DiffIndex               Ign http://linux.dropbox.com precise/main TranslationIndex                      Hit http:/
<bekks> Use a pastebin.
<JanShanghai> Err http://linux.dropbox.com precise Release.gpg                                  Connection failed Ign http://linux.dropbox.com precise Release                                    Get:1 http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg [72 B]                       Ign http://linux.dropbox.com precise/main i386 Packages/DiffIndex               Ign http://linux.dropbox.com precise/main TranslationIndex                      Hit http:/
<bekks> STOP IT
<bekks> !pastebin | JanShanghai
<ubottu> JanShanghai: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JanShanghai> OK I'll try.  sorry
<cfhowlett> JanShanghai, you were advised to contact the developers.  that means: contact the developers.  It's like the warning light on your car.  If you see it, it does NOT mean, time to take a cross-country drive.
<JanShanghai> i remember this kind of friendliness last time i came into this support room
<JanShanghai> I will move on, thanks anyway
<bekks> It is pretty unfriendly to spam a channel with random copy&pastes.
<JanShanghai> random?
<JanShanghai> i have a problem and am fairly computer illiterate
<JanShanghai> pardon me
<peyam> hi
<peyam> Ubuntu freezes on battery. a problem that has existed since 10.10
<peyam> why dont anybody do something about that?
<ObrienDave> didn't know it did that
<peyam> ubuntu is useless on laptops. what is the meaning of it if it doesnt run on battery
<peyam> I tried tlp. same prolem
<ObrienDave> I have had no such problem. works fine for me
<Sysi> nobody has reported a bug, developers don't have access to a device so they could fix it or they just don't have time for it
<peyam> Sysi: https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+freesez+on+battery&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#channel=fs&q=ubuntu+freezes+on+battery&spell=1
<Myrtti> that's still quite generic
<Myrtti> and still not a bug report
<Myrtti> and still doesn't have specific information from your case to help to identify and fix the problem for you
<peyam> Myrtti: there are many bug reports you can see on the link I sent you
<Myrtti> which one of them is yours?
<peyam> Myrtti: Ubuntu 13.04 Thinkpad edge e330
<Myrtti> not that I can help - I can't. But just aimlessly saying "it's broken, why haven't you done something" is a bit useless
<peyam> I google a lot. I dont bugreport
<elfy> most people are the same - they've not really got much of a leg to stand on when complaining though
<peyam> elfy: I use ubuntu in many years. I dont have time for htat
<elfy> got time to pointlessly complain though
<elfy> I can see that
<ObrienDave> "I don't know how to fix it or report it, but, I want it fixed NOW" sound about right? ;)
<Sysi> anyone with any actual support questions?
<elfy> not at the moment Sysi
<xubuntu512> is it ok to update xubuntu 12.04 DE by using official xfce PPA?
<ochosi> xubuntu512: what do you mean by updating? and what PPA specifically?
<xubuntu512> Update xfce 4.8 to 4.10 with this ppa https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/xfce-4.10
<ochosi> well it's ok, i've done it before but it's still a bit at your own risk
<ochosi> but if you're not satisfied, you should be able to downgrade the packages again
<ochosi> either by using a tool like ppapurge or doing it by hand
<ochosi> depending on your experience
<xubuntu512> ok sure
<xubuntu512> what about 4.12? i dont get this timeline https://wiki.xfce.org/releng/4.12/roadmap
<ochosi> xubuntu512: well it'll get released when it's ready
<xubuntu512> is it ok to update kernel manually?
<ochosi> what do you mean with "is it ok"? "is it safe"? no.
<xubuntu512> I downloaded xubuntu 12.04.3 but it installs the old 3.2 kernel, the releae notes state kernel 3.8 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Xubuntu
<ochosi> xubuntu512: are you sure you've installed all updates?
<ochosi> you might have to enable some update channels in settings > software sources > updates tab
<xubuntu512> ochosi: Nope, I just tested on livecd
<xubuntu512> should i go with 12.04 or 13.10?
<sadin> xubuntu512 do you want LTS or no?
<xubuntu512> i cant decide
<sadin> xubuntu512, is this install for work? or something? or just for fun and personal use
<xubuntu512> fun, personal use and little school work
<sadin> xubuntu512, then i would just use 13.10 honestly
<xubuntu512> 32 bit or 64 bit?
<elfy> 64bit if you have the hardware
<xubuntu512> i have only 2GB ram
<xubuntu512> my cpu supports 64bit though
<sadin> xubuntu512, you can run on as low as 512mb
<sadin> 2GB of RAM is fine considering this is Xfce were talking here
<xubuntu512> encryptin home folder would reduce performance?
<xubuntu512> i have low spec netbook
<sadin> xubuntu512 it will run just fine
<xubuntu512> can i uninstall abiword and gnumeric? or are those packages part of xfce?
<elfy> xubuntu512: yes you can
<xubuntu512> ubuntu software center crushes uppon uninstall and i get an error about not having available memory to create a crush report
<elfy> xubuntu512: can you run this in a terminal please and then paste the url you get here
<elfy> df -h | pastebinit
<xubuntu512> how can i create notification by terminal? for example on ubuntu I would run indicator-message "Thunderbird" "New Mail"
<xubuntu512> Ok sure
<xubuntu512> wrong package actually it's not indicator-message rather notifyosd
<xubuntu512> elfy: Sorry, the program "software-center" closed unexpectedly  Your computer does not have enough free memory to automatically analyze the problem and send a report to the developers.
<xubuntu512> elfy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6342034/
<roberto__> hola
<roberto__> hay alguien en español
<elfy> aaah - refers to RAM possibly, run it from a terminal, command is software-center
<elfy> xubuntu512: once it's crashed - copy the output you seen in the terminal - all of it to paste.ubuntu.com
<roberto__> alguien en español
<elfy> !es | roberto__
<ubottu> roberto__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu512> elfy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6342221/
<xubuntu512> this i tried to uninstall gnumeric, but there was no message this time about not enough memory
<xubuntu512> this is the first time i face just an error, on ubuntu i had no such problem
<xubuntu512> I mean crush not error
<holstein> xubuntu512: i dont use the software center.. you might be trying to compare differnt version of the software center, not xubuntu vs ubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu512: you can still install and use synaptic..
<xubuntu512> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6342316/
<holstein> xubuntu512: have you tested the memory?
<xubuntu512> how
<holstein> xubuntu512: there is one at boot time in grub, and from each live CD
<xubuntu512> no never
<holstein> xubuntu512: you might want to test the hardware.. the memory and the hard drive.. or, use apt-get and see if you see the same errors
<xubuntu512> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6342350/
<holstein> xubuntu512: i would run "sudo apt-get autoremove".. then, i would run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<xubuntu512> The following packages will be upgraded:   grub-common grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub2-common
<xubuntu512> Software Updater says that my computer is up to date though
<holstein> xubuntu512: igrnore that.. do the command i gave to upgrade and reboot.. and consider not using the auto updater and software center
<xubuntu512> okie. How can I produce a notification via terminal?
<holstein> xubuntu512: i dont know what you are asking.. but, feel free and use the GUI tools.. you can file bugs against them if you find issues that you can reproduce
<xubuntu512> I wanna a have a notification when I have a new mail. So I need to insert a command line on Xfce4 Mailwatch Plugin where it says "Run on new messages". For example, on Ubuntu which uses notify-osd for notifications I give on terminal "notify-osd "Thunderbird" "New mail" and I have a preview notification of just that
<holstein> xubuntu512: use notify-osd if you prefer..
<xubuntu512> I gave it a go but it's a bit out of place
<holstein> xubuntu512: then, you just have to decide which you prefer.. i personally switch to it, and prefer it
<xubuntu512> elijah@netbook:~$ xfce4-notifyd hi xfce4-notifyd: command not found
<xubuntu512> see what i mean?
<xubuntu512> it does not work
<m3kk> xubuntu512, what are you trying todo
<m3kk> sorry came in just now
<xubuntu512> make a notification
<m3kk> awesome
<xubuntu512> manually by terminal
<m3kk> notifyd hi
<xubuntu512> notifyd: command not found
<brainwash> notify-send "hi"
<xubuntu512> finally! tanks brainwash  :D
<brainwash> :)
<xubuntu512> and everyone ofc for their effort
<xubuntu512> how long does Memtest86 take?
<Myrtti> as long as you let it run
<Myrtti> I usually recommend at minimum overnight
<xubuntu512> does it ever end?
<holstein> xubuntu512: not that im aware of..
<xubuntu512> should I reduce swap?
<holstein> xubuntu512: not to address anything you have mentioned above
<xubuntu512> brainwash: there was a command to add an icon to the notification message but i dont remember it and i cant find it. Do you know how?
<holstein> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/notify-send.1.html says -i xubuntu512
<xubuntu512> rigt holstein but where are the default icons located?
<xubuntu512> right*
<holstein> xubuntu512: i would just search for icons, or make a directory and put my own in
<holstein>  /usr/share/icons maybe
<xubuntu512> thanks holstein :)
<xubuntu512> Shumway + firefox <3
<xubuntu512> good-bye adobe :P
<xb13> Hi i'm currently reinstalling 13.04 on my old pc.. do you think stepping to 13.10 is useful?
<xubuntu512> with 13.04 you will have support for 3 more months
<GridCube> you will lose support for 13.04 in a few months, but 14.04 will be release a few later, so its up to you.
<holstein> there is no reason *not* to move to 13.10
<GridCube> *cough* gtk3 indicators *cough*
<xubuntu512> *sigh* :D
<matricule728> thx
<xubuntu512> omg
<xubuntu512> == Noskcaj [~Noskcaj@ubuntu/member/noskcaj]
<xubuntu512> your IP is hidden :p
<Noskcaj> hey xubuntu512. You get that cloak when you become an ubuntu member. But you can get a hidden one by asking
<GridCube> like mine :)
<xubuntu721> what are the system requirements for running xubuntu?
<GridCube> xubuntu721, 8gb HD, more than 512mb ram, and a processor that supports PAE
<xubuntu512> GridCube: :o amazon knows who you are tough :P
<GridCube> xubuntu512, google, might, amazon not so much
<xubuntu512> amazon-lens-shopping :P
<GridCube> no idea what is that
<xubuntu512> heh
<elfy> xubuntu512: the lenses aren't part of xubuntu
<GridCube> oh, you mean the unity thing, you don't have to worry about that on xubuntu
<xubuntu512> I know elfy, I was just kidding :)
<xubuntu512> football manager 2014 also available for linux people!! \o/
<GridCube> !ot | xubuntu512
<ubottu> xubuntu512: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xubuntu512> i should join then :p
<xubuntu634> does XUBUNTU load on CISCO UCS?
<bekks> check the requirements of xubuntu and the specs of cisco ucs.
<xubuntu634> the specs match fine
<xubuntu634> theres a problem recognizing the raid controller
<xubuntu634> on v. 12.04
<xubuntu634> is there any work around for that? thanks!
<bekks> Then you know the answer to your question.
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, the only problem is the raid controller? Could you install another?
<xubuntu634> unfortunately no
<xubuntu634> it is the only raid controller driver supported by cisco
<xubuntu325> ls
<xubuntu325> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<bekks> xubuntu325: Ignore set.
<xubuntu634> posioned_dragon
<xubuntu634> do you ahve any other ideas?
<Poisoned_Dragon> sorry, no.
<Poisoned_Dragon> No experience with raids
<bekks> xubuntu634: which raid controller exactly is it?
<xubuntu634> Intel ICH10R
<xubuntu634> xubuntu634
<bekks> Thats a fakeraid controller, isnt it?
<bekks> Yes, it is. Just dont use it.
<xubuntu634> unfortunately its what is built into the service profiles in the cisco ucs
<bekks> He will notice that you dont have to use that raid function.
 * Poisoned_Dragon shrugs.
#xubuntu 2013-11-02
<Poisoned_Dragon> When I re-purposed a Dell File server, to use as a desktop, I didn't use the raid feature. The onboard controller worked just fine. Granted, It wasn't a Cisco Blade server, but options can be changed.
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, I digress.
<xubuntu091> je reste bloqué a enregistrement des paquets
<xubuntu091> paquet installés
<Unit193> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<csalvador> hey guys
<kRush> anyone successfully running the latest amd biary blob on 13.10? I just get the wallpaper after login/no UI =/
<kRush> *binary
<A_J_> how do i enable wireless networks in xubuntu ? any help
<well_laid_lawn> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<A_J_> well_laid_lawn this is an xubuntu specific problem. cause i enabled it via the cli just can't do it via the GUI
<A_J_> says wireless network disabled in the dropdown on the desktop
<A_J_> and in network manager the previous network shows up ( saved pw) with no way to connect to it
<well_laid_lawn> if you bring down the wifi in a terminal can you then remove the old connection in network manager ?
<A_J_> oh well i can scan for it. can't seem to connect to it.
<A_J_> some syntax error
<A_J_> hey all.. i need help. how do i restore the taskbar( bar on top) to default settings.. i messed mine up bad
<A_J_> :(
<well_laid_lawn> A_J_:  you can remove the files for the panel in ~/.config/xfce4/
<well_laid_lawn> while not in X or they just get saved again
<ngomes> hello
<ngomes> about the known bug on 13.10 networkmanager
<ngomes> suspend hangs networkmanager on wakeup
<ngomes> workaround killall Networkmanager brings networkmanager
<ngomes> but
<ngomes> i cant suspend anymore either shutdown
<ngomes> gives me a dbus error
<ngomes> its still not solved , right
<brainwash> ngomes: not yet solved (officially)
<brainwash> ngomes: bug 1184262, comment 73
<ubottu> bug 1184262 in systemd (Ubuntu) "[logind] stuck in PrepareForSleep, causing network and other services to not resume" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1184262
<ngomes> brainwash, hmmm some say it works some say it doesnt
<brainwash> ngomes: if your session gets stuck and won't allow you to suspend again, then this fix will most likely fix it
<ngomes> isnt this package available in the ubuntu repositories ?
<ngomes> i hate to add PPA
<brainwash> it is, but the "broken" one
<ngomes> hmm
<brainwash> well, simply download the .deb file and install it manually
<brainwash> or compile from source
<ngomes> ok done
<ngomes> dpkg did not told me about upgrading the package ...
<ngomes> oh wait
<ngomes> preparing to replace (...)
<ngomes> guess its ok
<ngomes> ill go test
<brainwash> alright, add a comment to the bug report with your test result(s)
<ngomes> hello ?
<brainwash> yeah?
<ngomes> suspended twice , looks like its solved :D
<ngomes> ( gotta love tcp timeouts ) :)
<ngomes> ok , dont know if i have account
<ngomes> on launchpad
<brainwash> don't worry
<ngomes> i dont see a reply box
<ngomes> to add my comment
<brainwash> did you login?
<brainwash> the comment box is located at the bottom of the site
<ngomes> brainwash, comment 107 :-)
<ngomes> i see now , i was not logged in
<brainwash> ngomes: thanks :)
<ngomes> :-)
<ngomes> great. now only sound volume is bugged
<ngomes> its ok , i can go on multimedia and select volume
<brainwash> that's bug 1208204
<ubottu> bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208204
<ngomes> is it solved ?
<brainwash> workarounds do exist
<ngomes> i see
<ngomes> gonna wait
<ngomes> its not very important to me right now
<brainwash> the long term solution would be add support for ubuntu's gtk3 indicators
<ngomes> and the update-manager icon does apeear not more
<brainwash> see bug 1238997
<ubottu> bug 1238997 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "Add support for GTK3 panel indicators" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238997
<ngomes> it opens up a task in task manager
<brainwash> update-manager indicator -> bug 1246364
<ubottu> bug 1246364 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "update-notifier does not show a tray icon in xubuntu 13.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246364
<ngomes> no workaround
<ngomes> its ok too , no big problem
<ngomes> ill wati
<ngomes> i still prefer the icon rather the minimized window
<brainwash> maybe it will be fixed or some adjustments will be made, but not any time soon I'm afraid
<ngomes> ok
<ngomes> i'll wait
<ngomes> the suspend / network manager was the one annoying me
<ngomes> rest is fine
<ngomes> apart from that
<ngomes> few kernel releases ago , i could list all kernel modules with modprobe -l , now ( i think its after 3.x.x) i cant ... do you know how can i do this ?
<brainwash> don't know, try lsmod
<ngomes> lsmod lists the modules kernel is using at the moment , i was asking the opposite
<ngomes> parameter -l is out of modprobe manual :o
<ngomes> deep changes in this
<brainwash> right
<brainwash> found this http://lwn.net/Articles/529781/
<brainwash> and https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=134393
<ngomes> ok , thanks , couldnt find that out , but its what i was looking for
<moondog> hmm, they apparently moved the default menu in 13.10
<ngomes> looks the same to me
<moondog> I grabbed the one from /etc/xdg/menus like I would typically do and put it in ~/.config/menus and everything changed
<moondog> so that's apparently not where it's getting it
<moondog> it *was* the norm
<brainwash> /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/menus
<moondog> thank you :)
<ngomes> do you want an alternative menu ? i've seen one few days ago , cant remember the name
<ngomes> whisky something
<moondog> oh yeah, Mint uses that
<moondog> it's not bad
<ngomes> i've seen a post of someone using it as alternative to xfce one
<brainwash> this one http://gottcode.org/xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin/
<moondog> whisker menu
<ngomes> yes whisker-menu
<ngomes> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/10/whisker-menu-xfce-ubuntu-app-menu-with-search?utm_source=feedly
<ngomes> here is the article about it
<ngomes> well , i done here
<ngomes> i«m
<ngomes> see you next time
<xubuntu399> buona sera a tutti
<cfhowlett> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Junka> !ge
<ubottu> ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<Junka> !ja
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<Junka> :O
<elfy> Junka: this channel isn't a playground - if you want to check out ubottu factoids do so here http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<Junka> elfy, sorry :(
<ljunggren> hi
<ljunggren> is there any differnce between isntalling fglrx-updates and download and try to install from amd website?
<bekks> ljunggren: The difference is: the latter will break on every kernel update.
<ljunggren> bekks, you mean if i download from website?
<bekks> Yes.
<ljunggren> so fglrx-updates is the best choice
<ljunggren> i just want best performance
<ljunggren> i dont think opensource drivers will cope with games as well as propdrive
<ljunggren> thanks for the help
<xubuntu949> bonjour
<xubuntu949> j'ai installé xubuntu 13.10 et j'ai un problème de surchauffe avec ma carte graphique ATI radeon 3400
<bekks> !fr | xubuntu949
<ubottu> xubuntu949: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<m3kk> is linux ready to completly replace windows for gaming now?
<m3kk> with steam and all
<holstein> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<m3kk> was that meant for me?
<holstein> m3kk: that really has nothing to do with "linux".. its about the game developers and hardware manufacturers supporting linux
<holstein> m3kk: yes.. that is the steam information
<m3kk> holstein: thanks
<m3kk> i mean drivers? are they on-pare? in experience
<holstein> m3kk: if they are made/designed to me, yes
<Junka> m3kk: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=gpus_windows81_ubuntu&num=1
<m3kk> wow junka nice link
<m3kk> oh.. linux is pretty behind
<m3kk> =/
<holstein> m3kk: its actually not linux that is behind.. its linux support
<m3kk> yeah
<m3kk> drivers
<m3kk> i mean in-direct
<holstein> you can find hardware that will have *better* perfomance in linux
<m3kk> or something
<m3kk> i should buy  a gtx 680 it seems
<holstein> if you are gaming, linux is an option.. a new option
<m3kk> nice way to put it
<m3kk> guess ill just stick with win8.1 for gaming till now only because of performance in game
<holstein> or, help steam make it better by using it..
<holstein> when folks on linux want games, they will come
<holstein> arguably the best thing to do is to just use linux and ask for and demand support and buy games for linux, from hardware vendors that support linux
<m3kk> yeah
<m3kk> holstein: you talked me in to it.. i will actually install linux now on my main desktop pc..
<m3kk> wish me luck
<holstein> m3kk: enjoy!
<m3kk> i know this belongs to #ubuntu-steam but you seem pretty good at it holstein , is it possibly to install games from steam on a seperate disk than ubuntu is isntalled on ? i only have 64gb SSD and it will vannish if i start installing games on it.. i have another 500GB HDD that i intented for games etc
<RipresaTecn> could move your home to the hdd
<RipresaTecn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<RipresaTecn> then use live cd to expand root partition thats on the sdd
<RipresaTecn> ssd*
<m3kk> hm
<m3kk> i don't know
<m3kk> cant i just chose path install like windows?
<bekks> m3kk: sure.
<m3kk> but moving home to E: ( my HDD) perhaps is a good idea.. since its there i have all my movies and pictures?
<RipresaTecn> not sure im just throwing stuff out there since nobody was answering you
<bekks> E: is a Windows drive letter.
<RipresaTecn> lol when you convert linux terms to windows terms you make your life harder
<m3kk> yes
<m3kk> RipresaTecn: thanks
<m3kk> writing a liveusb now!
<RipresaTecn> im trying to find a good resource that will teach you how linux handles storage devices
<m3kk> that would be awesome and probably really confusing
<RipresaTecn> lol
<m3kk> but i really would love to learn
<bekks> !beginner
<bekks> hmm.
<m3kk> i installed ubuntu on my mothers OOooooldass laptop because it was not running even XP good..
<RipresaTecn> wow
<bekks> m3kk: Then dont expect wonders.
<m3kk> it was overheating and it was freezing even after full reinstall.. i just tested it with ubuntu and its like brand new.. runs much better then my new laptop
<m3kk> i didn't just last resort.. worked out beaaaautiful
<m3kk> she loves it
<RipresaTecn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/56929/what-is-the-linux-drive-naming-scheme
<RipresaTecn> maybe that will help clear things up
<m3kk> bekks: wonder did happen ;)
<m3kk> i will check
<m3kk> aha.. so my "C" will be used as just / then
<bekks> No.
<m3kk> my whole SSD as /
<bekks> There are no drive letters.
<m3kk> no?
<m3kk> nono i know
<RipresaTecn> yes C is /
<bekks> RipresaTecn: Uhm no.
<RipresaTecn> well yah if you convert it pretty much is
<m3kk> Yeah so when i install ubuntu my whole SSD (WItch is NOW C;) will be /
<bekks> Technically, you can install Windows on D:-Z: - you cannot install linux anywhere but /
<RipresaTecn> well now we are getting overly technical
<m3kk> i understand, but my ssd will be / either way
<RipresaTecn> to his eyes yes c is /
<m3kk> root
<well_laid_lawn> c is a partition, linux names the partitions like /dev/sda
<well_laid_lawn>  /dev/sdb etc
<m3kk> ok
<m3kk> so guys
<m3kk> what i have is 64GB SSD, 500gb HDD ( filled with pics and movies) .. the best deal for me (and easiest) would be just crashnburn install ubuntu over win8 on ssd right?
<m3kk> im in the liveusb right now
<well_laid_lawn> you can dualboot if you still want to keep windows
<well_laid_lawn> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<m3kk> i raelly dont want to dualboot
<m3kk> im trying to break up with windows
<well_laid_lawn> just nuke the win install then
<m3kk> good lord
<m3kk> sounds brutal
<m3kk> and awesome
<well_laid_lawn> you just overwrite the win install with linux
<well_laid_lawn> I recommend making a seperate /home partition too
<m3kk> wait
<m3kk> well_laid_lawn: you mean instead of choosing "Nuke Windows 8 with Ubuntu" i should chose "Something else.."
<well_laid_lawn> if you have no experience making partitions going with the default install might be a lot less stress
<m3kk> yeah
<well_laid_lawn> try that first then
<m3kk> but why does ubuntu think default i want my start-handle ( direct translate from swede) to be oni my 500gb hdd? aka /dev/sda
<well_laid_lawn> it only takes about 20 minutes for an install so if you change your mind later it is quick enough to redo things
<well_laid_lawn> it's normal to install the boot loader to the disk with the root partition
<m3kk> i have a lot of options really.. i dont know why
<m3kk> /dev/sda 500gb
<m3kk> /dev/sda1
<m3kk> /dev/sda3 (windows 8 loader)
<m3kk> /dev/sda4
<m3kk> /dev/sdb 64GB SSD
<m3kk> /dev/sdb1
<m3kk> /dev/sdc 2gb
<m3kk> i think i will just "replace win 8 with ubuntu" .. and hope for the best? i just  hope it does not delete everything on my second HDD
<well_laid_lawn> you said win8 was on the ssd ...
<m3kk> yeah it is really
<well_laid_lawn> so win8 is on /dev/sdb1 then
<well_laid_lawn> ?
<m3kk> it should
<m3kk> its ntfs partition
<m3kk> the /dev/sda3 windows 8 loader is just 367MB big
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like the live cd didn't sort the partitions out right then
<m3kk> hum
<m3kk> the /dev/sdb1 says size 64020 with used space "unknown"
<well_laid_lawn> I can't see the setup from here so I'm just going by what you say, and there's a contradiction there
<m3kk> okok i can take a screendump
<m3kk> somehow
<m3kk> a shame i cant maximize the window..  cant see everything in that little
<ubuntu_> ok im here
<ubuntu_> its m3kk
<ubuntu_> give me a good site to upload 3 screenshots?
<elfy> imagebin
<RipresaTecn> imgur
<well_laid_lawn> postimage
<ubuntu_> gahd
<ubuntu_> does not work
<ubuntu_> wrong file type
<ubuntu_> im so happy
<well_laid_lawn> if it is .JPG with capitals change it to lower case
<ubuntu_> png
<well_laid_lawn> k
<ubuntu_> not even that can go smooth
<well_laid_lawn> first time doing something is always the hardest
<ubuntu_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/199/g0j.partition1/
<ubuntu_> check if that works
<ubuntu_> only site that did not give me error
<ubuntu_> well_laid_lawn,
<ubuntu_> and here is n2.. it worked this time
<ubuntu_> http://imagebin.org/275562
<ubuntu_> and n3 http://imagebin.org/275563
<ubuntu_> i cant even enter my ssd or my hdd from the live usb.. that is strange
<ubuntu_> i do not have permission
<well_laid_lawn> did you check the iso and cd you burnt?
<well_laid_lawn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ubuntu_> yeah its ok i have been here before actually with different iso
<ubuntu_> it was xubuntu
<ubuntu_> and mint
<ubuntu_> i cant enter those drives for some reason
<well_laid_lawn> well, technically speaking, if you are using the ubuntu live cd you should be trying #ubuntu for help
<well_laid_lawn> it looks like your ssd is ntfs
<ubuntu_> is that bad
<well_laid_lawn> no
<ubuntu_> haha
<well_laid_lawn> if you are confident /dev/sdb1 is the win8 install put ubuntu on that
<ubuntu_> i could just "replace win 8 with ubuntu".. but my fear is that it tries to put ubuntu on my 500gb somehow
<well_laid_lawn> yes, some ppl remove other disks to eliminate such chances for errors
<well_laid_lawn> with a manual install there is less chance for the system to get it wrong
<ubuntu_> yeah
<well_laid_lawn> but a greater chance you will
<ubuntu_> hah
<ubuntu_> so i should put /dev/sdb to / then
<well_laid_lawn> no
<well_laid_lawn>  /dev/sdb1
<ubuntu_> oh
<well_laid_lawn>  /dev/sdb is the disk you don't install to disks
<ubuntu_> now im confused
<well_laid_lawn>  /dev/sdb1 is a partition, you install to partitions
<ubuntu_> oh right
<ubuntu_> thanks lol
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<ubuntu_> so i can just press /dev/sdb1 .. and chose that for / ? do i need to configure any other drive? swap etc?
<ubuntu_> and i should also make the "starthandler" to my 64gb ssd?
<ubuntu_> edit partition : ext4 or something?
<ubuntu_> Hey.. i chose "replace win8" and after that  i could chose either 500gb hdd or 64gb ssd. to install
<ubuntu_> so it will all be good right?
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like it will
<ubuntu_> well shoot here i go
<bekks> Since you hopefully made a backup before, you dont have to be concerned.
<ubuntu_> bekks, ofc not
<bekks> Then you dont have any data worth to be kept and you can continue.
<ubuntu_> this is where i should say YOLO but i dont want to seem like a bigger idiot than i already do
<ubuntu_> then i already appear to be
<ubuntu_> or something
<ubuntu_> thanks for the help guys
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<m3kk> crap
<m3kk> File /WINDOWS/system32/winload32 error error cant reboot
<well_laid_lawn> hold the power on button down for more than 5 seconds
<m3kk> really?
<m3kk> should i remove /dev/sda3 ntfs aka the Windows 8 loader? a partition that is fairly ...
<m3kk> unesecary
<m3kk> sorry english
<m3kk> well_laid_lawn: it just .. shuts down again if i hold it down for more than 5 sec
<m3kk> nailed it..
<m3kk> do i need to unisntall opensource amd drivers before installing fglrx?
<bet0x> Hello, my volumen indicator is empty on my panel, how can i fix this? i installed xubuntu-desktop from console
<bet0x> where i submit a patch for xubuntu?
<ochosi> bet0x: on launchpad
<ochosi> for what package?
<bet0x> http://www.barrahome.org/2013/11/02/parche-indicador-de-sonido-en-xubuntu-13-10.html
<bet0x> the sound indicator is broken
<bet0x> i made that small patch wich fix it so now i have my sound control back
<ochosi> ah right
<ochosi> well there is already a bugreport with a patch for that
<bet0x> oh ok
<bet0x> wasted my time T_T
 * bet0x feeling slow
<ochosi> bet0x: depends on your patch
<xubuntu841> hi
<bet0x> ochosi, was a simple one anyways =p
<bet0x> xubuntu841, hi
<ochosi> bet0x: well next time feel free to search launchpad first ;)
<ochosi> bet0x: here's the bugreport anyway: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<xubuntu841> please, do you know which distro runs on old laptop, like non-pae cpu?
<ochosi> xubuntu841: i think xubuntu 12.04 (LTS) could, but i'm not sure now
<xubuntu841> thanks. i'm trying a lot of distros with no results...
<bekks> xubuntu841: 11.10, then update to 12.04
<bekks> or 10.04 and update to 12.04
<bet0x> i upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10 then installed xubuntu-desktop
<bet0x> and thats when happened
#xubuntu 2013-11-03
<michix10> hola a todos uno nuevo en xubuntu....
<dillu> hello
<dillu> I have made a fresh installation of Xubuntu and my internet is not working
<dillu> can anyone please help
<`Fibz`> how do you connect to the internet?
<GD2> Hello guys ! I am under xubuntu 13.10. By mistake I have clicked the "Never show again" button in a notification popup window. I can't find the way to reenable it. gconf-editor /apps/nm-applet doesn't show any "notification" enable/disable entry. Any clue ?
<Sergio> Any body here?
<xubuntu904> good morning, i just istalled xubuntu 13.10, and now is rebooting but it isn't shutting down. what can i do?
<Guest14596> [PROBLEM] Yesterday i installed xubuntu 13.10 above Windows 7. By default starts up Win. How to launch xubuntu?
<Guest14596> Please help
<xubuntu904> usually a window comes up asking which operating sistem you whant to use.
<xubuntu904> some one can help me with my shutting down problem???
<well_laid_lawn> the grub bootloader should have been installed somewhere
<well_laid_lawn> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu904:  see if this helps http://askubuntu.com/questions/132143/stuck-on-reboot-and-shutdown/135568#135568
<xubuntu947> hello
<onr> hello
<xubuntu947> ive just downloaded xubuntu, but there is no .iso file in it
<xubuntu947> how can i install it on my other comuter that has no system at all
<onr> where did you download xubuntu?
<xubuntu947> from official website, this one
<xubuntu947> its 'xubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386'
<onr> did you download the .torrent file?
<xubuntu947> yep
<onr> okay that file is used to download Xubuntu from other Xubuntu users
<onr> you need a torrent client to run
<onr> if you're on xubuntu already, there should be Transmission installed
<Sysi> !bittorrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<xubuntu947> oh ok, thanks for help
<onr> np
<fractalsea> Hi, I recently installed the latest xubuntu version on a Lenovo thinkpad carbon x1. One thing that is not working is that when I click the speaker or bluetooth icons in the top right, the dropdown has nothing in it and is tiny
<fractalsea> The volume does work though, and I can adjust it through keyboard buttons. The bluetooth also seems to work if I control it through the main application.
<fractalsea> Does anyone know how to fix this? Thanks.
<elfy> bug 1208204
<ubottu> bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208204
<elfy> fractalsea: ^^
<fractalsea> thank you
<robford> Hi all, can anyone help?! Just installed XUBUNTU 13.10 and it's set my screen resolution to 1024x768 yet this monitor can handle higher. Is there a way to overide this to get the correct res?
<robford> Using Gala window manager btw
<brainwash> robford: this wiki article might be helpful https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<robford> Thank you brainwash, I'll have a look now :)
<Araneidae> Pressing the power button triggers shutdown, even though Power Manager says it's set to "Suspend".  Used to work before I upgraded to 13.10
<cfhowlett> Araneidae, I do believe that function was removed in 13.10 ...
<Araneidae> Cool.
<Araneidae> Any idea why?
<cfhowlett> sorry, I don't know
<Araneidae> *Removed*
<Araneidae> What, just to make the system less friendly?!  Grr!
<brainwash> Araneidae: bug 1222021
<ubottu> bug 1222021 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "xfce4-power-manager does not inhibit systemd from handling buttons and lid events" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222021
<elfy> ty brainwash - was just digging that out
<Araneidae> Cheers, that looks like it
<Araneidae> Thanks brainwash
<brainwash> always handy to have the important bug reports bookmarked :)
<Araneidae> If that's just a bug with xfce4-power-manager, can I just tweak the appropriate underlying config anyway?
<Araneidae> I know nil about /etc/systemd/logind.conf, but it seems suspicious that *every* entry is commented out!
<elfy> have to say that enabling it didn't actually work for me
<elfy> but other's report success
<Araneidae> Well, I can but try, am looking here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Power_Management
 * Araneidae is sorely tempted to go back to Arch
<brainwash> if an entry is commented out, the default value will be used
<Araneidae> Yes, and the default value is poweroff
<brainwash> nothing wrong about that
<Araneidae> Ah, crap.  What's the ubuntu equivalent to systemctl?
<bekks> Araneidae: Whats is systemctl?
<Araneidae> What used to be /etc/init.d/whatever back in the good old days of sysvinit
<Araneidae> In other words, the startup script controller
<bekks> upstart
<brainwash> initctl
<Araneidae> ta
<Araneidae> Damn, I liked sysvinit, I could understand it.  Have no clue about systemd or upstart or whether they're the same thing or what
<brainwash> so why do you use ubuntu in the first place?
<Araneidae> Too much churn on Arch
<Araneidae> When they switched away from sysvinit, about a year ago, everything on my system broke, so I gave up and came back to Ubuntu
<Araneidae> Right.  I *may* have successfully reconfigured my power button, let's see...
<Araneidae> Yes!  It works
<Araneidae> elfy, you said editing /etc/systemd/logind.conf didn't work for you?  Just did for me, so maybe, did you edit it right?
<elfy> yep
<elfy> not that bothered here - tbh - only causes me an issue if I forget I leave the machine on overnight
<Araneidae> What were you trying to configure?  I've got my power key doing what I want, so that bit seems to work; guess you were doing something else?
<elfy> nope - same thing - I was though trying to confirm the bug prior to release
<elfy> I'm more interested in trusty now :)
<Araneidae> However, reading the Arch wiki entry, it looks like I may just be lucky for now... seems to depend on too many factors.
<scatharis> Sup.
<cfhowlett> scatharis, soup
<scatharis> building out replacement system, going ok thus far
<scatharis> first couple attempts blew up
<scatharis> seems when doing a release upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10, the new grub picked up on some crap left over in the last sector of my disks, guess they were on a windows box and set to dynamic (veritas legacy crap).  grub was unimpressed with the partition table and wouldn't write
<cfhowlett> scatharis, and that's why I always recommend (1) a dedicated /home partition and (2) clean install every time of (3) LTS only.
<cfhowlett> but YMMV!
<scatharis> ./agree
<scatharis> I do a fair amount of work with storage so I tend to mess around even on my home systems
<scatharis> this is somewhat of an experimental box.  My main is a 12.04 and is staying that way until the next LTS
<scatharis> I was fighting the nouveau drivers on another board with an add-on nv32 gpu; 2d was so bad it was intolerable....for the moment using an old p945-based board with a GMA950 (blech)
<scatharis> at least I can scroll a window now....
<scatharis> the nouveau guys said they would help, but not if I was running an 'ancient' release (12.04)....hence my toying around
<scatharis> Oh hey, while I'm at it...I added the canonical partners repo in as usual, but the flashplugin-installer thing isn't there anymore, it's in multiverse, which I won't enable :(
<scatharis> guess I'll manage that one manually straight from adobe.
<cfhowlett> scatharis, try sudo apt-get xubuntu-restricted-extras     that might pull it in
<Sysi> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.310ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Sysi> yup, multiverse
<scatharis> thank you.  enabling multiverse isn't something I'm going to do.  I'll manage it myself from the adobe.com tarball.
<scatharis> I actually went from 12.04 LTS all the way up to 13.10, so thankfully multiverse isn't enabled.  not sure how to make sure that, during install, nothing from multiverse makes it on my system if I do a non-lts-alternate-install
<scatharis> Oh hey, one other question while I'm at it.  During startup, I've got grub set to use a plain-text console as I prefer.  However after the init scripts start (I suspect upstart stuff is going on at this point) there is zero console output...then a few seconds before my xdm starts, I get a whole spew of modem-manager messages at a high resolution graphics mode.  how do I get to see init script output on boot?  got a coupl
<scatharis> e to write, would like to monitor while actually booting live.
<tolgasnbl> d
<havenonearth> hi, still dealing with internet cutting out from time to time.  have ruled out mozilla as issue. win7 dual boot on laptop has no internet problems, neither do any of the other laptops in the house. how do i ping router and gateway? my connection shows a number of different ip addresses, which ones do I use?
<kgb> havenonearth: wireless?
<havenonearth> yes.
<kgb> oh, good luck with that xD
<kgb> sry, couldn't help myself
<havenonearth> LOL, no prob.
<kgb> :s
<havenonearth> I'm not sure if it really even is a router or gateway issue if none of the other computers in the house have issues.
<havenonearth> win7 runs as a dual boot from my laptop and that has no issues either.
<havenonearth> i can click on the network icon and reconnect it, it's just a bit disruptive and an annoyance. I've worked out all other issues with my ubuntustudio install--this is the remaining one.
<kgb> maybe just disabling ipv6 - if your ISP doesn't have it - *might* help the issue, maybe
<kgb> but don't hold me to it
<vabi> hello, how can i delete the session manager, i don't want to use it at all, it's only messin :(
<vabi> or disable it easily?
<kgb> use alt+f4 to logout first when restarting? ;-$
<vabi> and doin it every time?
<Sysi> remove saved sessions and uncheck the tap in logout window
<kgb> it's how i get around it hehe
<vabi> Sysi, i did it
<Sysi> it should remember the selection
<vabi> or, how can i remove saved sessions?
<vabi> in contol panel yes?
<havenonearth> thanks kgb, i'll try it.
<kgb> fingers crossed
<vabi> The problem is occuring only when i use the shutdown button directly, when i use the shutdown or logut from end session button, it's working fine
<vabi> it looks like the direct shutdown button is ignoring session settings.
<kgb> ya it's like erratic or something, couldn't be asked to figure it out :$
<kgb> *personally :)
<vabi> ok, i deleted that bugged turn off option in session menu
<havenonearth> how do I disable ipv6 in Network Manager editing?  I see the settings where I can check off "requiring an ipv4 address" or "requiring an ipv6 address".  Also would an ISP as big as Charter (4th largest cable internet in nation) really not use ipv6 addresses at this point?
<kgb> havenonearth: i only meant it as a quick-workaround btw., prolly not the best thing to do (since it can be used for local networking)
<kgb> *since it's used
<havenonearth> let me trying apt-get update on terminal since I haven't done that in a while.
<kgb> (and it has to be disabled from loading at startup, not sure if any checkboxes can help with it)
<ubukou> hey folks, i ve been trying to set a 3360*1050 wallpaper and i could not find a way to do that correctly. i edited the xfce-desktop in settings manager and i can now set wallpaper across two screens but i can only set it as zoomed so the resolution is lost on me...
<ubukou> any fixes?
<ubukou> i got nitrogen to do the dual screen but i cant apply anything with it ..
<ubukou> i did that. http://dotcadot.ca/articles/using-multi-monitor-dual-head-wallpapers-xfce
<kgb> no need to edit anything manually
<gdos> how do i remove multi-user / switch user capability in xfce / xubuntu ?
<kgb> just put the files in the *correct* folder(s), for the wallpaper to come up in the settings (have to use sudo acct i think, not 100% sure without looking)
<ubukou> kgb, i have this fxdesktop to handle the wallpapers. the only to set 1 wallpaper is to set 2 wallpapers (one for each screen). maybe there is something that i do not understand.
<ubukou> kgb, sudo accd is not a valid command
<kgb> ubukou: i spoke a little 2 quickly; it's changed a bit in Saucy - but you can browse for the folder so that was wrong..
<ubukou> kgb, hmm so there is a folder that if i put wallpapers with dual head resolution (3360*1050) it will automaticaly set them across 2 scressn ?
<kgb> sec
<ubukou> kgb, sorry if i dont get it. thanks for the help.
<ubukou> kgb, maybe this post ( http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=5300 ) will help you understand what im looking to get.
<kgb> gah, my second monitor isn't plugged in atm :/
<ubukou> kgb, shame on you "geek" :)
<ubukou> kgb, no offence meant :)
<kgb> yeah, yea, np :) i was talking nonsense anyway; what I MEANT to say is.. that whether it's the checkbox 'Apply to all workspaces' in the Desktop settings, or something similar - you should be able to get a spanned wallpaper in default Xubuntu with no problems.. without any add-ons or anything
<ubukou> kgb,  if you look at the forum thread i sent you, you will see the string i added to the xfce4-desktop channel.
<kgb> sure, sure - just seemed a little over complicated; that's why i tried to \help\ :S
 * kgb runs out 2 plug in teh screen
<ubukou> kgb, problem with that is that i cant choose the "style" option under the desktop setting.
<ubukou> kgb, yea i got you now. it seems to me that there is no such option tho
<ubukou> kgb,  its weird i can set the /png's wallpapers style, i cant set the JPG's style.. maybe the fxdesktop is not able to do that for jpg's or the string that i added is missing something.
<ubukou> kgb let me try and convert the image type and see if that works.
<ubukou> converting the image to png does not work. neither does moving the image to /usr/share/xfce4/backdrop
<ubukou> any ideas?
<goddard> how can i attach the super key to my xfce menu?
<wannabe> hi there
<rmoore> hi everyone. i have a left side mounted vertical panel and a top mounted horizontal panel but the vertical panel is overlapping with the top vertical one. how do i set the horizontal panel to consistently overlay over the vertical one?
<knome> rmoore, you could just make the vertical one non-100%-tall
<rmoore> oh. that's an excellent idea, heh. thank you
<Poisoned_Dragon> Though the panels enforce reserve spacing on apps, they don't on each other.
<rmoore> i'm trying get a lightweight unity-like look out of xfce
<Poisoned_Dragon> I hear ya.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I just have a panel on top and an auto-hide panel on the bottom.
<rmoore> Yeah I was just bored and wanted to see if I could pull it off. I'm already thinking I'm just going to go back to the standard look though, heh.
<Poisoned_Dragon> :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> I use Plank as my second panel. Seems to make things look good.
<rmoore> Now I've tried to instal cairo-compmgr because I tried SalentOS and liked it alot but can't seem to get it to work. Do any of you have any experience with compositors aside from the standard XFCE compositing?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Not I
<knome> rmoore, whatever that might or might not mean, they are not "officially supported"
<knome> rmoore, but we've heard many people running them; probably on the minority though
<rmoore> Yeah I know that compositing kind of runs contrary to the goal of Xubuntu
<Poisoned_Dragon> Why do you want to replace xfce's composter with cairo-compmgr?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Would compiz work for you instead?
<rmoore> It might! I've never actually tried compositors before
<rmoore> I came to Xubuntu from CrunchBang
<Poisoned_Dragon> Then you did have a composter. #! uses Compton.
<knome> iirc, there was some issues with compiz and the latest ubuntu version, but i have no idea if that's true and what those issues might be
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, this is getting off topic.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I wish I could be more helpful.
<rmoore> Crunch uses Compton? I didn't realize that
<rmoore> How is Compiz?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I dunno. I only tried it once and it didn't integrate well, though I not very savvy with it.
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, I didn't judge it poorly. If you decide to use it, hunt down install documentation for it.
<rmoore> i missed the first thing you said, Poisoned_Dragon
<Poisoned_Dragon> It doesn't run out of the box. Needs some setup to replace xfce's composter
<Poisoned_Dragon> I dunno. I only tried it once and it didn't integrate well, though I not very savvy with it.
<Poisoned_Dragon> ^ that was it
<rmoore> Ah, well. It's not a big deal. I'm honestly still adjusting to this whole "having an applications menu icon on the desktop" thing
<rmoore> That alone blows my mind
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol
<knome> rmoore, on my laptop, i only use shortcut keys and the feature to show the applications menu on desktop-right-click when i need something i haven't bound to keys
<Poisoned_Dragon> Sadly, I rejected Unity and Gnome for that reason, only to have outgrown the need for desktop icons, despite using xfce to gain it back.
<knome> can't remember when i have *ever* used desktop icons, and that is ever in my compuyting history
<Poisoned_Dragon> I use some kb shortcuts. Plank helps me fill in the speed gaps.
<knome> except maybe with windows 3.1 :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> I did, and still do, on Windows.
<rmoore> I have a few taskbar pinned icons on my Win H8 machine
<rmoore> But I mainely just use that for making music in FL Studio and playing games
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, I found I didn't need the desktop for icons, with xfce
<knome> anyway... yeah, this is getting offtopic; #xubuntu-offtopic
<Poisoned_Dragon> yuppers. sorry
<rmoore> Are there any performance tweaks or whatnot you all might suggest for someone that literally JUST installed Xubuntu?
<rmoore> Hopefully that isn't off-topic
<elfy> rmoore: about all I ever do is get the panle right for me and install a few things
<knome> rmoore, it isn't really something you need to do for the *installation* itself, but think about what applications you are using
<knome> rmoore, eg. don't install the kde text editor, use mousepad
<rmoore> Is leafpad the KDE editor?
<knome> nope
<elfy> I actually install gedit knome - for the tabs
<knome> what i mean is, no such things are installed in the default installation
<rmoore> Oh
<knome> just make sure you don't install such things :)
<knome> or at least check if there is a preinstalled alternative
<knome> elfy, mousepad has tabs!
<elfy> next one?
<David-A> rmoore: have you installed xubuntu-restricted-extras or what its called these days? for all codecs, flash, java and stuff.
<knome> elfy, i switched to mousepad from gedit just a few days ago, since mousepad now also supports *color schemes*!
<knome> elfy, what's in 13.10 at least.
<rmoore> I insalled ubuntu-restricted-extras so I can watch Hulu
<rmoore> Haven't installed Java yet but I should
<David-A> rmoore: java and flash for web browsers are in restricted extra, or used to be. arn't they?
<elfy> knome: oh yea - I'd not noticed that
<knome> elfy, yep, that's cool
<rmoore> I would upgrade to 3.10 but I have a non-pae system
<rmoore> So I'm stuck with 12.04 forever it would seem. I really need to switch my newer system over to *nix from WinH8
<knome> you can upgrade from 12.04 to later versions...
<knome> i'm not sure how the kernel supports are though
<knome> but you *can* do that
<rmoore> From what I've seen on threads ya can't if you don't have PAE
<knome> you just can't do a clean installation with later versions
<Poisoned_Dragon> I thought Mousepad development was non-existent. I usually use leafpad in it's place, if gedit isn't installed
<rmoore> Oh so I can upgrae?
<rmoore> Just can't clean install
<rmoore> That's interesting.
<Poisoned_Dragon> you don't have a pae processor, rmoore?
<knome> yep; i'd check the kernel support thing/situation first, though
<rmoore> no unfortunately i don't
<rmoore> celeron M 1.6
<rmoore> on my other computer I have pae but I also have the joys of UEFI/Secure Boot. Which is mostly why its still running Windows
<Poisoned_Dragon> My eeepc701 uses a celeron M 900 under clocked to 650, and it's pae.
<rmoore> That is very interesting
<rmoore> When I tried to install 3.10 I got the "This system does not have PAE enabled"
<Poisoned_Dragon> There were Pentium M/Celeron M Processors that were pae compliant but, didn't have the PAE flag enabled.
<Poisoned_Dragon> There is a procedure for those processors.
<Poisoned_Dragon> The draw back is the instruction are for lubuntu.
<Poisoned_Dragon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu-fake-PAE
<rmoore> well im used to being "behind the times" anyhow so I'll stick with this for the time being. once 2017 rolls around if this guy i still running i'll look into that
<rmoore>  i mostly bought this because I want to turn it into an audio production/recording workstation and start a blog about using really old laptops to make music, updating it as i learn and whatnot
<rmoore> i know alot of people that use old old laptops to make music but their all fuddy duddies and don't want to share how they went about it
<Poisoned_Dragon> Gotcha
<rmoore> I actually only got into linux like a year or so ago. I hardly knew what it even was. My friend had a Slackware system but he refused to tell me anything about it
<knome> rmoore, Poisoned_Dragon: could you please move the discussion to #xubuntu-offtopic? cheers! (i'd be interested to keep on reading it, so please do move it rather than stop it!)
<rmoore> sure thing. i'm sorry for going so off topic
<Poisoned_Dragon> k
<knome> no problem! thanks for understanding
<Mike-Linux-NL> anyone else who is missing desktop files,folders & content on Xubuntu desktop all of the sudden?
<Mike-Linux-NL> last night i had a few updates
<Mike-Linux-NL> now files and folders are being deleted from my desktop
<bekks> Mike-Linux-NL: No update touches your personal files.
<Mike-Linux-NL> well over here it did
<bekks> Nowhere  it does.
<Mike-Linux-NL> and in the #xfce channel  someone else logged in with the same thing
<Mike-Linux-NL> i did the updates last night. turned off the laptop and just fired it on a few mins ago. all desktop content gone. the recently uswed files in placed, still show some content that WAS on my desktop
<Mike-Linux-NL> no one else had acces to this laptop. had it with me all time
<bekks> Then log in in a terminal, and run "ls -lha ~/Desktop/"
<Mike-Linux-NL> last updates i performed:
<Mike-Linux-NL> python-lazr.restfulclient (0.12.0-1ubuntu1.1)
<Mike-Linux-NL> thunderbird (1:24.1.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1)
<Mike-Linux-NL> thunderbird-locale-nl (1:24.1.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1)
<Mike-Linux-NL> thunderbird-locale-en (1:24.1.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1)
<Mike-Linux-NL> thunderbird-globalmenu (1:24.1.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1)
<Mike-Linux-NL> thunderbird-locale-en-us (1:24.1.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1)
<bekks> STOP IT
<bekks> USe a pastebin.
<Mike-Linux-NL> bekks: in my language (dutch) its called Bureaublad
<Mike-Linux-NL> tried it. does not show anything
<Mike-Linux-NL> also in thunar when opening desktop folder, nothing is in there
<David-A> Mike-Linux-NL: did you search for filenames, if they are somewhere else?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Mike-Linux-NL, those updates should have nothing to do with your desktop
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's just Thunderbird, and a python module.
<Mike-Linux-NL> in my places app on the panel, under recent, i was able to see some files that where on the desktop. when clicking on it, it says that i doesnt exist
<Mike-Linux-NL> i=it
<Poisoned_Dragon> Maybe you have a file system problem.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh even a HDD problem.
<Mike-Linux-NL> well everything else works fine. no files harmed
<Mike-Linux-NL> i just noticed my desktop was empty when i logged in
<Mike-Linux-NL> and like i said.. the last thing this laptop did was applying those updates
<David-A> Mike-Linux-NL: can you keep this issue to one channel please?
<Mike-Linux-NL> David-A: ?
<Mike-Linux-NL> i post this in the xubuntu channel since i use xubuntu.
<David-A> Mike-Linux-NL: sorry, it wasn't simultaneous, you are okay.
<Mike-Linux-NL> if you are on xfce channel, where i told the similar thing, icannot help it that you are logged into more channels
<Mike-Linux-NL> :P
<David-A> Mike-Linux-NL: I didn't see an answer to my other question. did you search for filenames, if they are in another folder now?
<Mike-Linux-NL> just doing it now
<David-A> (not manually I hope)
<Mike-Linux-NL> opened catfish
<Mike-Linux-NL> well i be damned....
<Mike-Linux-NL> just found everything!
<bekks> ANd where were your files? :)
<David-A> Mike-Linux-NL: interesting! where? the thrash?
<Mike-Linux-NL> but why the hell is it in /home/mike/bin/Desktop ?
<David-A> Mike-Linux-NL: by any chance, are you diagnosed with Parkinsons desease?
<Mike-Linux-NL> nope...
<bekks> Because "~/Desktop/" is the default, and "~/Bureaublad/" is just something like a symlink, used to make it more readable in your native language.
<Mike-Linux-NL> i know.. it is called Bureaublad
<Mike-Linux-NL> i just typed desktop so you could understand
<David-A> Mike-Linux-NL: then I don't know why ~/Desktop have been moved to ~/bin/Desktop
<Mike-Linux-NL> still, the question remains... why is it in the bin folder?
<Mike-Linux-NL> just copying stuff back to the desktop, but it takes a while.. when i copied it myself, i would have noticed
<David-A> Mike-Linux-NL: it takes not a while. it just takes a few milliseconds.
<Mike-Linux-NL> 5 minutes
<bekks> 5 seconds.
<Mike-Linux-NL> i had some large files on the desktop
<Mike-Linux-NL> couple of movies i was working on
<bekks> Moving files happens instantly.
<bekks> I can move gigabytes within seconds, when being on the same filesystem.
<David-A> Mike-Linux-NL: ~/ and ~/bin/ should be on the same filesystem, moving files is just a matter of moving the filenames. the content remains in the same blocks on the disk. it takes milliseconds.
<Mike-Linux-NL> i copied instead of cut&paste
<bekks> Thats not "moving".
<Mike-Linux-NL> now i had to cut& paste since i ran out of space haha
<bekks> Thats "copying".
<Mike-Linux-NL> that the first time that it occured
<Mike-Linux-NL> that the desktop folder i being moved to the bin folder,
<Mike-Linux-NL> ah well..the important thing is, that it is back
<David-A> Mike-Linux-NL: my theory is you have have had Parkinsons without realizing it, and now have recovered from it.
<David-A> Mike-Linux-NL: (I know I have had it)
<David-A> (and others too)
<bekks> My theory is: you accidentially moved the files to ~/bin/Desktop/
<Mike-Linux-NL> thats your theory. i know exactly what i did last night... thunar was not open, not even a terminal
<Mike-Linux-NL> only the xubuntu update app to update a few files, then afterwards i did a clean shutdown and went to bed
<Mike-Linux-NL> i really think those updates did it for some reason
<bekks> Then it would have happened to all users - which I doubt strongly.
<Mike-Linux-NL> the only thing i use the bin folder for is a webcamwrapper script to flip my cam
<Mike-Linux-NL> well there's someone in the xfce channel who came with a very similar issue
<Mike-Linux-NL> except he is using gentoo
<David-A> Mike-Linux-NL: don't blame the update until we have ruled out Keith Alexander
<Mike-Linux-NL> who's that?
<bekks> The chief of the NSA.
<Mike-Linux-NL> haha
<Mike-Linux-NL> well, that agency cant be trusted for anything nowadays
<knome> Mike-Linux-NL, David-A: can you take it to #xubuntu-offtopic? thanks.
<David-A> sorry, ok
#xubuntu 2014-10-27
<xubuntu035> hello
<xubuntu035> i need help
<xubuntu035> my screen moves along with my mouse every time i move it
<xubuntu035> i seem to be suffering from "pan and scan"
<xubuntu035>  need help to fix
<bluesabre> xubuntu035 already left, but sounds like he scroll-zoomed... if he comes back, ALT+ScrollDown
<nomic> 'scroll zoomed' .. some facility for the blind?
<nomic> lol
<nomic> one of those strange system states where you need it reversed & can't see anything to get it reversed
<nomic> earlier I wrecked my PATH .. was flailing for some minutes
<richken> hello
<dmionica> Hi there. I'm having a problem with the latest LTS version of both ubuntu and xubuntu, I'm guessing it's related to network manager. PPTP VPN connections don't seem to work. Does anyone know any workaround for this?
<koegs> dmionica: what exactly is not working? did you check the syslog for error messages?
<dmionica> koegs, there is nothing in the syslog, it just shows the animation when it's trying to connect, and then a balloon appears saying that "The VPN Connection <myvpn> failed to connect."
<dmionica> koegs, should I check a special location for logs?
<dmionica> I have configured a working PPTP vpn connection on an earlier version of ubuntu before, however when I installed the latest one it doesn't work anymore.
<koegs> dmionica: last time i have tested PPTP-VPN was in 14.04 and it was working
<koegs> and i see a lot of messages in /var/log/syslog as soon as i start the VPN via nm-applet
<dmionica> i'll check again
<dmionica> oh, right, it does show some messages
<koegs> just checked again, at least in 14.04 it is still working :)
<xubuntu07w> hey there
<dmionica> but it doesn't connect, either with the setting "use the connection only for the resources on the network" set or not set. everything else is exactly as it was before...
<xubuntu07w> i'm trying to launch latest xubuntu distro in my virtualbox and suddenly this happens: http://i.imgur.com/qc0S3No.png
<xubuntu07w> wtf?
<koegs> xubuntu07w: my solution was to disable 3D-Support, dont know if there is another solution :)
<xubuntu07w> unchecked
<xubuntu07w> the first massage is http://i.imgur.com/P3Fz9pK.png
<dmionica> koegs, it says "timeout sending config-requests", and then "connection terminated", after that network manager: vpn plugin failed
<koegs> dmionica: is the IP correct? i just had the same message and i realized that i did use a wrong IP
<xubuntu07w> so, no solution :(
<dmionica> koegs, it does say connection established at first, so the IP is probably correct (and I use a ddns), but after that it just stalls and fails
<knome> xubuntu07w, bug 1378423 ?
<ubottu> bug 1378423 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Virtualbox boots to black screen or corrupted screen with daily" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378423
<koegs> dmionica: do you use 14.04 or 14.10?
<dmionica> 14.04
<dmionica> the LTS version
<koegs> hmk, i am not sure why it times out
<xubuntu07w> yes, that bug
<xubuntu07w> this is stable i386 image btw
<koegs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/541006/ubuntu-14-10-does-not-install-in-virtualbox
<koegs> maybe this helps
<knome> xubuntu07w, next time, take five minutes to read the release notes; they usually note this kind of known issues
<xubuntu07w> right
<xubuntu07w> that answer works fine
<xubuntu07w> and now we wait...for like 10 minutes http://i.imgur.com/2NMSiic.png
<xubuntu07w> here it goes
<Naphatul> how do i set my terminal to support 256 colors?
<Naphatul> if i set it to xterm-256color it says: *** VTE ***: Failed to load terminal capabilities from '/etc/termcap'
<GridCube> Naphatul: xfce4-terminal already supports 256 colors
<Naphatul> GridCube, well mine doesn't
<GridCube> you probably need to restore your .bashrc to defaults then
<Naphatul> GridCube, is the default one from /etc/skel?
<GridCube> no idea whats that, i mean the .bashrc file from your ~/
<Naphatul> where's default one stored?
<GridCube> in you home
<Naphatul> no i have a custom one in my home, you said the default .bashrc enabled 256 colors
<GridCube> no, i said you probably needed to restore the defaults, if you have changed them youserlf then i have no idea
<dirty__> \help
<ObrienDave> with?
<Alexfrench> hello all
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<elsieboy> hi all! just a quick question. I want to put some commands that execute every time I log in in a file. I know that this goes in a script in my home directory. But I'm just confused about which one? .bash_profile, .bashrc, etc .... what's the difference?
<dkessel> elsieboy: use bash_profile if you want to execute stuff once per login
<elsieboy> thanks!
<dkessel> Use .bashrc if you want to execute it every time you start a terminal
<elsieboy> dkessel just want to disable this obnoxious trackpad
<elsieboy> ah that makes sense
<elsieboy> so .bashrc is executed in every new terminal window or tab?
<elsieboy> dkessel: got to run, thanks for your help!
<optraz> how to upgrade?
<optraz> to latest xubuntu
<slickymasterWork> which version are running now optraz?
<slickymasterWork> + you
<optraz> 14.04.1 LTS
<Alexfrench> i prefer to wait
<optraz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes/Xubuntu no upgrade section
<optraz> hmmm
<optraz> what happened?
<Alexfrench> i ve seen on forum in france error with black screen
<holstein> optraz: lts's upgrade to other lts's..
<holstein> optraz: you wont be offered an automatic upgrade til 16.04, unless, you change the settings in the upgrade software, or manually upgrade
<slickymasterWork> if you want to upgrade to 14.10 optraz, open System Settings>Software and Updates>Updates tab and make sure that you have chosen "For any new version" in the panel "Notify me of a new version of Ubuntu.
<optraz> holstein: i upgrade everytime there is upgrade
<optraz> okay
<optraz> got it
<holstein> optraz: sure.. and feel free to do so.. though, i suggest you fresh install or stay on 14.04
<optraz> holstein: what happened to the xubuntu?
<optraz> why cant i upgrade now?
<holstein> optraz: becuase you are on 14.04. and you will not be automatically offered an upgrade til 16.04
<holstein> optraz: *if* you want to upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10, you change the settings mentioned by slickymasterWork above
<optraz> yes, changing
<holstein> optraz: thats how you change the default settings and upgrade to 14.10 instead of the default LTS only setting
<slickymasterWork> then, after that just run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade to update your sytem
<optraz> okay, setting is changed. so it is *safe* to upgrade , yes?
<slickymasterWork> optraz: ^^
<slickymasterWork> after updating your system, run sudo do-release-upgrade~
<holstein> optraz: i already stated, i prefer a fresh install, or staying on the LTS.. *none* of the software comes with any safety guaranee, and cant..
<holstein> guarantee*
<optraz> alright
<holstein> i find, personally, a fresh install from live iso allows me to see how the newer kernel is supported by my hardware, and takes much less time.. and give me an excuse to do a proper backup of my system
<holstein> optraz: plan for totaly failure, since,*all* hard drives fail, and you will be completely safe.. you should plan for that at all times on any operating system
<optraz> this box has been upgrading since 2006 i believe
<optraz> or later 200-2008
<optraz> dont want fresh install :)
<holstein> optraz: sure.. and that hard drive, as well as *every* other one, *will* fail.. so, back it up and feel safe.. you should backup before upgrading..
<holstein> optraz: you can do whatever you like. and should.. but, you should backup before whatever you choose to do.
<optraz> okay.. maybe i wait a few more weeks before doing upgrade.
<optraz> maybe 1-2months
<holstein> optraz: no. thats not the point
<holstein> optraz: its "Stable".. and wont become any more stable.
<optraz> ok
<holstein> optraz: you should backup regardless of what operating system you are running or updating or upgrading
<ConfusedUser1984> Hi, folks.  Got a quick question/situation.  A moment ago, I ran sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade.  Everything was working in the terminal, when suddenly this appeared:  http://pastebin.com/uS0vY2mN
<knome> ConfusedUser1984, that's probably just ok.
<ConfusedUser1984> Is that pastebin something I should be worried about?
<ConfusedUser1984> Ok, then
<Hedgework>  ConfusedUser1984 I wouldn't worry about it unless you have problems with your system not recognizing mime types you use, in which case we can help you troubleshoot.
<ConfusedUser1984> Last inquiry- I have not been a Xubuntu user for long.  When Vista SP2 was on this system, it didn't overheat and shutdown as if I held the power button.  Is Xubuntu 14.04 resource heavy enough to cause such overheating?  Should I revert to maybe Precise Pangolin?
<ConfusedUser1984> Hedgework: How would I determine this?
<Hedgework> ConfusedUser1984: If you try to double-click something in the file manager and have trouble associating it with a program that will open it, that would be an easy symptom to notice.
<Hedgework> ConfusedUser1984: As far as overheating, without knowing your machine or your usage habits, I cannot tell you if that is likely to be an issue.  However, if you do have heat problems, I'm probably the one to talk to.  I'm known for doing crazy-big compiles and heavy DB operations on underpowered laptops while sitting in the park watching my son play. :)
<Hedgework> It's *amazing* what you can do with marginal hardware if you are stubborn enough about it. :)
<Hedgework> (the park was relevant because it was often 90F out)
<ConfusedUser1984> I watch movies and play a MUD, occasionally with Skype and/or Chromium open- most often to Youtube, but when I'm doing that, the movies aren't playing.  I have a HP dv6000 laptop.  I have psensor installed, and when I have Skype up and simply OPEN a browser, it jets to nearly 100 degrees Celsius.
<ConfusedUser1984> I cannot really get into a power management situation, I don't know how to code or anything, either.  But I feel I may be able to do something, just not sure what.
<ConfusedUser1984> So, basically I used a MUD Client, Mudlet, Chromium, and Skype.
<ConfusedUser1984> And that's about it
<Alexfrench> and what about simply clean your laptop, clean fan ??
<ConfusedUser1984> Aside from bursting the canned air into vents, I'm not confident enough to disassemble my laptop to clean it more thorough.
<Hedgework> ConfusedUser1984: You don't have to code to pay attention to heat management.  HP laptops are known for being bad in that regard, but there are things you can do:
<ConfusedUser1984> I'll all ears, man.
<ConfusedUser1984> Or, rather, eyes >.>
<Hedgework> ConfusedUser1984: Start by cleaning, as Alexfrench said.  If you aren't confident enough to do it, you can probably find a local computer shop to do so for a few bucks.  Dust and dirt are GREAT insulators.
<Hedgework> ConfusedUser1984: Then, on the software side, you minimize processor usage to control heat (and disk usage, but most laptops have more heat problems from the proc than the disk)...
<Alexfrench> my hp dv7 laptop was full of dust pricipaly the fan
<ConfusedUser1984> So cleaning, and potentially cleaning/applying more thermalpaste?
<Alexfrench> and made noise
<Hedgework> yep
<ConfusedUser1984> How can I reduce proc usage
<ConfusedUser1984> Simply cease using stuff like Skype?
<Alexfrench> i was not able to break it in pieces so with smalls tools i remove dust from the pales of the fan
<Hedgework> ConfusedUser1984: Most MUD clients I've used are pretty lightweight, so that's unlikely to be a problem.  Skype is a hog, but as long as you avoid doing video chats while also doing something else processor intensive, it's not too bad.  I try to minimize using it at all, but that's mostly because I find it annoying...
<ConfusedUser1984> Right.
<Alexfrench> and a vacuum cleaner with small pipe and it help a lot
<Hedgework> ConfusedUser1984: Youtube is MUCH less processor intensive if you use HTML5 instead of flash to view videos, but you may lose the ability to fullscreen videos doing it that way...at least it was the case when last I tried (I have not done youtube in years)
<ConfusedUser1984> I heard that there is a program that allows you to sign in with skype and even video chat with less usage.
<Hedgework> I don't know about that...I don't use skype except at work, and there I just use the official client.
<ConfusedUser1984> Ah, I was scouring the Skype forums
<ConfusedUser1984> Apparently if there is a process explorer, I can terminate one of the processes without causing instability with skype,  can anyone recommend one of those?
<Alexfrench> you could to, buy a external fan like this
<Alexfrench> http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B002SGATH8/ref=asc_df_B002SGATH821962809/?tag=googshopfr-21&creative=22698&creativeASIN=B002SGATH8&linkCode=df0
<ConfusedUser1984> Will do, then!
<ConfusedUser1984> Thanks guys!
<knosys> heynhey
<xubuntu64w> Hello, I would like to ask for help with NetworkManager. NetworkManager is not autorun on xubuntu startup after upgrading to 14.10 version. I could only manually start it with "sudo NetworkManager". It looks like network-manager daemon is not working, when I try "network-manager status" nothing happens.
<xubuntu64w> maybe this could help? marko@marko-Vostro-1500:/etc/init.d$ bash -x network-manager  + PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin + DESC='network connection manager' + NAME=NetworkManager + DAEMON=/usr/sbin/NetworkManager + PIDFILE=/var/run/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.pid + SCRIPTNAME=/etc/init.d/network-manager + test -x /usr/sbin/NetworkManager + . /lib/lsb/init-functions +++ run-parts --lsbsysinit --li
<slickymasterWork> !pastebin | xubuntu64w
<ubottu> xubuntu64w: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Unit193> xubuntu64w: Generally speaking the init script won't be used, the upstart job will.
<ManicPanic> ##php
<abuayyoub_> Hello everyone, can someone please help me. I just installed Ubuntu a few days ago and My sound is all wacky. It's skippy and jittery. I updated to the newest kernel, tried to kill PulseAudio I tried some other fixes I found online but nothing seems to fix it.
<knome> abuayyoub_, xubuntu or ubuntu?
<abuayyoub_> xubuntu
<abuayyoub_> knome, Xubutu. I updated to the latest kernel, I tried everything I can find
<abuayyoub_> but no go
<knome> Element placeholder-2 in namespace '' encountered in guimenuitem, but no template matches.
<knome> sorry, wrong channel
<abuayyoub_> knome, do you have any idea what the problem might be?
<knome> i'm not very familiar debugging sound issues
<abuayyoub_> Ok
<Unit193> abuayyoub_: If you killed pa and want it to stay dead, you have to turn off autospawn.
<abuayyoub_> Unit193, hi, yea I did that. dosent seem to help :(
<xubuntu47w> Hi, the weather widget on xubuntu tls is broken. Is there a work around?
<xubuntu47w> s/lts/tls/
<Unit193> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1377612
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1377612 in Xfce4 weather plugin "[SRU] Plugin needs updated for locationforecast-1.2" [Medium,Confirmed]
<xubuntu47w> Unit193: I saw that, but it seems to be a dead end for 14.04.1 as far as I have been able to go.
<Unit193> For some reason it's still stuck in -proposed, right.  It should be landing in -updates, but for some reason hasn't yet.
<xubuntu47w> yeah
<xubuntu47w> seems like it is fixed for 14.10
<xubuntu47w> but not for lts :(
#xubuntu 2014-10-28
<sai> hello
<XF-er> is there a way to tell the indicator applet not to act as a system tray, and to instead allow the notification plugin to display systray icons?
<jtinfors> Hi, just upgraded to 14.10 here. waking up after suspending to RAM is broken. The screen is black when I open the lid. Known issue?
<zyrecha_> hey guys
<zyrecha_> any of you got some good suggestions on how to make xubuntu run more smooth? its an OK computer, but i feel i get lag
<zyrecha_> noone?
<cfhowlett> zyrecha_, what are you hardwaed specifications
<cfhowlett> *hardware*
<zyrecha_> AMD Dual-core processor C60 (clocked to 2,1 Ghz) 4gb ram and a standard videocard (dont remember the name) im kinda new at linux, but i've been on and of for some years( i wanted to use ubuntu) but that os is too clithy for me...:S
<zyrecha_> (is there a command i can run to get all the info ? so i can put down everything u need?)
<cfhowlett> lshw
<james0r> on a fresh install of xubuntu 14.01.1, can't seem to get the weather applet to pull in data
<brainwash> james0r: bug 1377612
<ubottu> bug 1377612 in Xfce4 weather plugin "[SRU] Plugin needs updated for locationforecast-1.2" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377612
<brainwash> you can enable the -proposed repository and then download the updated package
<james0r> brainwash, gotcha. thanks.
<james0r> brainwash, just curious. why hasn't the fix hit the main ubuntu repos yet?
<brainwash> james0r: uhm.. no one knows, the SRU team has been pinged several times already, but the package is still stuck in -proposed :/
<james0r> brainwash, i see.
<brainwash> so, hopefully today it will be finally moved :)
<dkessel> james0r: remember to disable -proposed afterwards ;)
<james0r> dkessel, okay thanks. is there an apt command to just cherry pick the weather plugin package?
<james0r> it's wanting to upgrade a lot
<dkessel> james0r: there probably is ;) but i don't know... i would use synaptic to just select and upgrade the single package
<brainwash> just reinstall the package
<james0r> easy enough. thanks.
<james0r> cool. working now. thanks again.
<dovah> hello i installed something and now i have ubuntus indicator icons like calender in the bottom right on the bar. im in xubuntu i dont want two of them does anybody know how to get rid of the ubuntu ones or gnome ones or whatever they are
<dovah> like i have two clocks now lol
<cfhowlett> dovah, right click and remove
<dovah> it removes the whole indicator thing even the sound
<brainwash> open the indicator plugin settings window and hide the extra indicators
<dovah> ok let me see
<lord4163> How do I move the Skype icon to the left, it is in the middle of the wifi and sound icon, looks very weird.
<brainwash> open the indicator plugin settings window and change the order of the indicators
<dovah> you can right click something then select move i think
<lord4163> dovah: No you can just move the whole row
<dovah> ok i see
<lord4163> brainwash: yea, but the wifi and skype isn't there?
<brainwash> oh, well.. these two tray icons are managed by the application indicator
<brainwash> and the order cannot be changed manually I think
<athlon> hello...
<knome> hello
<athlon> I've a question about files...
<Hedgework> athlon: Just ask it :)
<athlon> I tried copying files with the newest xubuntu release..
<athlon> The copying finished I think. I copied like 30GB file from laptop to external HDD.
<athlon> Then suddenly the xubuntu desktop hang and not responding..
<athlon> but the log out screen still working. So I choose to "shut down".
<athlon> I tried to look again for the copied files in the external HDD but doesn't seem to find it?
<athlon> is that even possible?
<Hedgework> athlon: How did you try copying them?  How are you connected to the external drive?  Are there any errors in relevant logs?
<Hedgework> athlon: anything's possible, we just need to get enough of the right info from you to troubleshoot :)
<athlon> no errors i think. It finished normally..
<qwebirc92123> Hi xubuntusers
<slickymasterWork> !hi | qwebirc92123
<ubottu> qwebirc92123: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<athlon> i just plugged the HDD and it automatically loaded it.
<svein_> I have a projector which I use with an HDMI cable. Xfce detects everything and I can switch between mirror/extended etc just fine. However the image which is displayed from the projector is 5-10% too small, it sort of cuts right after the menubar. Does anyone know how I can tweak this? It does not look like I can adjust it on the projector menu
<qwebirc92123> I have an artifact on my desk ever since. but sometimes it disappears. Xubuntu is in a virtualbox guest. Here screenshot http://i.imgur.com/HRp66Yy.png Someone has already seen or heard of a similar phenomenon?
<Hedgework> athlon: Okay, let's back up a bit...it seems like you are new and don't really grok what info we need to help you effectively...I'll try to explain better:
<Hedgework> athlon: "How did you try copying [the files]?" == What software and what version of that software did you use, on what version of xubuntu?  Did you use Thunar, or did you 'cp' from the command line, or use rsync, or something else?  Did you do it as a regular user or as root/sudo?
<Hedgework> athlon: "How are you connected to the external drive?" == Is it USB2? USB3? eSATA? Serial port? Alien telepathy?
<brainwash> qwebirc92123: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=7907
<Hedgework> athlon: Other things that I hadn't asked yet, but that might be helpful are what filesystem is on the drive, whether whatever problem you hit destroyed any other data on the drive, and how much free space the drive has.
<Hedgework> athlon: That would give me a starting point to figure out what went wrong and how to fix it.
<qwebirc92123> Ah thank you brainwash  :)
<qwebirc92123> brainwash: I don't have jdownloader, do you know how to fix this?
<athlon> I'm using the newest xubuntu 14.10 installed on usb.
<brainwash> qwebirc92123: does disabling the compositor resolve the problem?
<brainwash> qwebirc92123: also, do you use any other java application?
<qwebirc92123> yes I use other Java app, but how to check whats app ?
<athlon> the hdd is plugged into USB2 port. the installed usb plugged into USB3 port..
<Alexfrench> have you installed additionnals guests for virtualbox????
<athlon> I want to know whether there is a way to know if the copied files are in the HDD or not..
<cfhowlett> Alexfrench, all the time
<brainwash> qwebirc92123: you have to test it and see which java app triggers the bug
<athlon> I've tried with searching but the result shows nothing.
<qwebirc92123> brainwash: Do I need to use this command? : xfconf-query -c xfwm4 -p /general/use_compositing -t bool -s false
<qwebirc92123> brainwash: with this, the artifact gone: xfconf-query -c xfwm4 -p /general/use_compositing -t bool -s false
<brainwash> qwebirc92123: you can use this command or navigate to settings manager > window manager tweaks > compositing (last tab)
<brainwash> yes, like expected :)
<qwebirc92123> brainwash: but it will back?
<brainwash> it won't unless you re-enable compositing and launch a java app
<qwebirc92123> brainwash: Ok, but how to fix? upgrade Java ?
<qwebirc92123> brainwash: do you know?
<athlon> Hedgework: I want to know if there's a way to know whether the file I copied before are available on the external HDD or not.
<brainwash> good question, it is a bug in xfwm4 (the window manager of Xfce) which is caused by java
<brainwash> maybe upgrading java could help
<qwebirc92123> Ok, I will try
<brainwash> however, I doubt that
<Hedgework> athlon: Well, you can mount the external drive and look where you thought the files were...
<athlon> Hedgework: ah.. I've tried with manual searching but none..
<Hedgework> athlon: MOST gui tools treat communications with USB hard drives asynchronously -- i.e. they'll show as finished before they really are, and activity will continue in the background -- so without you having answered how you tried to copy, I don't know if there's a possibility that you shut down while the copy was still happening.
<athlon> Hedgework: I copied the file into a new created folder but that folder is nowhere to found
<brainwash> qwebirc92123: I've found the bug report -> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10978
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 10978 in General "Square appears on top-left corner on screen when using composite and java-app with tray icon" [Major,New]
<athlon> Hedgework: I've made sure the coppied is finished. It have those percentages showing
<Hedgework> athlon: I've asked three different ways what program you used to copy...there are like 6 ways to do that WITHOUT installing any extra software from the repos.
<brainwash> qwebirc92123: I suggest that you bookmark this bug report and try to help with fixing it
<athlon> Hedgework: I copied using thunar the normal way copy and paste
<athlon> Hedgework: would the files become missing bytes / something?
<qwebirc92123> brainwash: Ah thanks, But it should be reported to Xubuntu too.  Where is the bugtracking of xubuntu?
<Hedgework> athlon: Okay, thanks that's helpful.
<Hedgework> athlon: So, the most likely case is that the copy didn't happen for some reason.  There may be a permissions problem, or not enough space on the disk, or something like that.
<brainwash> qwebirc92123: I haven't searched yet, maybe it has not been reported on launchpad yet
<brainwash> qwebirc92123: but it needs to be fixed upstream by the Xfce developers (or anyone else)
<athlon> Hedgework: the space is still so much 1TB.
<brainwash> qwebirc92123: so any fix will land automatically in xubuntu at some point
<athlon> Hedgework: permission problem, I opened thunar as sudo. so... it couldn't be..
<qwebirc92123> Ok, thanks a lot for the great help brainwash  :)
<brainwash> qwebirc92123: you're welcome :)
<athlon> Hedgework: I've had bad experiences with copying large files into HDD.
<Hedgework> athlon: working, brb
<athlon> Hedgework: ok.
<athlon> can we check usb/hdd formatted with fat32 in linux?
<athlon> in xubuntu? any application can do that?
<qwebirc92123> Someone know how to reload the applet: xfce4-indicator-plugin
<GridCube> add it again
<GridCube> to the panel
<GridCube> remove the old one
<qwebirc92123> I don't my java application in it. I reloaded the panel like this: xfce4-panel -r
<qwebirc92123> I don't see* ...
<Hedgework> back
<athlon> Hedgework: I experienced it the other months where some of the files becoming missing bytes like. Can't open in thunar.
<Hedgework> athlon: Yes, open the terminal and I can walk you through a couple of commands.
<GridCube> athlon: gparted if you want to do other taskt to the usb,
<Hedgework> athlon: Keep in mind, I'm going to be in and out because I'm at work :)
<athlon> Gridcube: so we can check the usb/hdd file integrity?
<GridCube> sure why not
<athlon> Gridcube: i thought it's not supported in linux yet?
<GridCube> qwebirc92123: sorry i don't know, if you re-added it and it doesnt show new tasks i don't known what else
<GridCube> athlon: what is not supported?
<athlon> Gridcube: fsck
<athlon> Gridcube: fsck for fat32 in linux
<GridCube> why would it not be suported? its one of the oldest and most used disk formats in the world since like 20 years ago
<GridCube> ntfs, thats a diferent story
<athlon> Gridcube: oh... does it work for ntfs too? no?
<athlon> Gridcube: I have a corrupted external HDD that the files there were missing bytes or something.
<GridCube> if it was properly unmounted by windows it should, if it wasnt then its locked by windows and no
<athlon> Gridcube: I don't know the best option to retrieve the files from there.
<GridCube> athlon: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<athlon> Gridcube: I've tried in wondows but even windows can't open the corrupt folders there.
<GridCube> athlon: testdisk, learn it, love it
<athlon> Gridcube: would it work for 2Tera files?
<GridCube> never tried
<GridCube> i don't see why not
<athlon> Gridcube: but it would take long time to finish then?
<GridCube> oh yes, that i t would
<GridCube> it would depend on the hardware tho i gues
<athlon> Gridcube: I've tried one before and it almost took like 3 days - a week to finish.. the hardware would become too hot..
<GridCube> if its really faulty then it can take a long long time, and the cpu and the rest of the system migh have something to say about it
<GridCube> exactly
<GridCube> if the information is really crucial for you i would sugest you to find a company that recovers the information for you
<athlon> Gridcube: even then recovered files are not having the same name anymore.
<athlon> Gridcube: back to the HDD that I said have corrupted files, I managed to open the files in Peppermint linux.
<GridCube> athlon: that depends on how you use the recovery program and how damaged files are, testdisk can recover data as it was
<GridCube> if its still there
<athlon> Gridcube: doesn't it weird? considering the same linux...
<GridCube> nah, filesystems are weird
<athlon> Gridcube:so I was wondering why it would load the files in Peppermint linux but not in the Xubuntu/Ubuntu.
<GridCube> no idea
<athlon> Gridcube: the load was slow but I managed to copied all the important files in there HDD.
<athlon> Gridcube: now I would like to format the HDD but I'm worried that the problem would persist again in the future.
<GridCube> you should, all drives fail
<athlon> Gridcube: too bad some files were damaged too bad that it won't load.
<GridCube> welp, thats life my friend
<athlon> Gridcube: now I have the same thing happened again while copying big files 30GB over to another HDD.
<GridCube> you could have a faulty sata cable
<athlon> Gridcube: this time the files were missing...
<GridCube> you wont believe the amount of times that was the whole issue and the drives where fine
<athlon> Gridcube: it working well. at least.
<athlon> Gridcube: anyway to check whether the files are there or not?
<GridCube> testdisk
<athlon> Gridcube: normal searching doesn't seem to display anything.
<athlon> Gridcube: I would avoid testdisk.
<GridCube> then i have no idea
<athlon> Gridcube: any way else beside testdisk?
<athlon> Gridcube: anyway, there is a cross sign in a file I'm trying to copy. How should i remove that?
<athlon> Gridcube: file permission.. like
<GridCube> that would mean that the files do not belong to you, you could root them
<athlon> Gridcube: can I use chown?
<qwebirc92123> Sorry I lost connection
<qwebirc92123> I am reporting bug in xfce bugtracking site, how do I get my system information about Xfce, Java and Xubuntu in command line please ?
<GridCube> i would not recommend to ctouch the files themselfs if they are already faulty athlon
<athlon> Gridcube: the file are not faulty.
<athlon> Gridcube: it's a different file.
<GridCube> qwebirc92123: if you have a bug to report about a stock program from the ubuntu repos, you can do "ubuntu-bug name-of-the-package" and ubuntu-bug will collect all infor and sent it to launchpad bugtracker, if its from xfce4-panel i think it gets mirrored to xfce bugtracking
<GridCube> athlon: then i think you can, unless the whole mounted drive is on read-only, then you should remount it using force rw
<GridCube> qwebirc92123: if you have inxi installed you can get lots of information about your whole system,
<athlon> Gridcube: i can't seem to use chown because of the file naming
<GridCube> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<athlon> Gridcube: it says "missing operand after filenames"?
<GridCube> athlon: man chown
<athlon> Gridcube: so chmod and chown are different?
<qwebirc92123> thx GridCube
<athlon> Gridcube: what trigged that cross sign to appear on file?
<GridCube> athlon: if the mounted drive was on read only, or the ownership of the files changed, or your identity changed, or the filesystem locked itself for somereason, or anything else i don't know
<GridCube> qwebirc92123: no problem, good luck
<athlon> Gridcube: but only on some files? like 30 files but only 2 have that cross signs.
<GridCube> they could have being created by a different user
<GridCube> like if you go and do "sudo touch lockedfile.txt" it would belong to root and only root could delete it
<athlon> Gridcube: can I avoid that to happen? create/make the file so all can access it.
<GridCube> sure
<athlon> Gridcube: how?
<xubuntu47w> From last night, re xfce4-weather-plugin: Activate trusty-proposed and 'sudo apt-get --only-upgrade install xfce4-weather-plugin' works
<GridCube> athlon: most direct and probably dangerous way? chmod 777 /path/to/file.extension
<GridCube> well, no that would make them exectuables
<athlon> Gridcube: chmod 666 everytime I create a file?
<GridCube> that would not really be necesary, only if you are using root all the time
<GridCube> but you should not be using root
<GridCube> files in general should all have rw in shared spaces
<GridCube> like in a mounted drive in /media
<GridCube> regardless of the user
<GridCube> unless its locked specifically
<afidw> hai
<slickymasterWork> !hi | afidw
<ubottu> afidw: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<afidw> i new in xubuntu
<slickymasterWork> !ask | afidw
<ubottu> afidw: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GridCube> afidw: if you just want to chat you can join #xubuntu-offtopic
<GridCube> :)
<slickymasterWork> hey GridCube o/
<GridCube> \o ohai
<athlon> Gridcube: I don't know why but it does seem that some files are created with that permission automatically.
<GridCube> maybe what ever process is creating them is being run by a different user athlon
<athlon> Gridcube: so there's no automatically way to make the file to be recognized (editable) by other user?
<GridCube> im pretty sure there is, i however, do not know it
<GridCube> it it where me i would try to determinate why they are being created that way if thats not the way i want ,and change that
<athlon> Gridcube: oh ok. thanks for the help.
<GridCube> :) good luck
<athlon> Hedgework: would "ls" command reveal list of files that are corrupt/ missing bytes?
<athlon> Hedgework: or "ls" command won't at some point if the files were too damaged/corrupted?
<GridCube> if its listed on the filesystems it should get listed by ls, if its not visible by the filesystems it wont
<xubuntu79i> Hello everybody
<xubuntu79i> I'm trying the site
<xubuntu79i> There is anyone here ?
<xubuntu79i> It's a pitty
<baizon> =)
<xubuntu79i> Sorry I go away.
<xubuntu79i> Bye
<emmieskottlandsg> Hello, I am a beginner. Anyone up for helping me? I am trying to put xubuntu on an old laptop which is running windows xp and get rid of windows. So far I got the iso downloaded, got it on a usb stick, tried to boot from that and it didn't work.
<emmieskottlandsg> It says: Error: No configuration file found
<emmieskottlandsg> thenm 'no DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found
<Hedgework> emmieskottlandsg: That is unusual.  Are you certain that the machine is trying to boot to the USB stick and not some other device?  If so, my next step in troubleshooting would be to confirm that I got a good ISO (no corruption in transit) and that it was written to the USB stick correctly.
<emmieskottlandsg> Thank you Hedgework. I just downloaded the xubuntu iso from this site and then put it straight on the flash drive. Do I maybe need to do something else to make it bootable?
<slickymasterWork> emmieskottlandsg: also, you can have a read at http://askubuntu.com/questions/30374/boot-failure-no-default-or-ui-configuration-directive-found
<Hedgework> Yes, that won't work, that's just an image file.  If you have access to a Linux or UNIX machine, I can tell you how to write it properly, but I've never tried to do it from Windows.
<emmieskottlandsg> Amazing. I am running Ubuntu now from my PC, perfect
<Hedgework> emmieskottlandsg: then, if your ISO is stored at "~/thing.iso" and your USB stick is at "/dev/sdb" you can do "sudo dd if=~/thing.iso of=/dev/sdb" and get the desired result.  Note that this must be done as root (sudo) and there is no protection to keep you from nuking your hard drive, so please make sure you have the correct paths in there!
<Hedgework> Oh, also, the copy of the iso you use in that command can't be on the USB stick you are rewriting, or the whole thing will die forcing you to re-download the ISO if you want to make it work.
<emmieskottlandsg> Thank you. Ok I have the .iso on this computer and took it off the stick. Not sure how to see where the iso or stick are stored, you say 'if the ISO is stored at...'? I get that I need to put this command (sudo dd if=~/thing.iso of=/dev/sdb) into the terminal but just don't know hoe I check if the paths are correct. Sorry learner driver here!
<emmieskottlandsg> also the .iso has iso.torrent at the end because i downloaded it as a torrent, do i need to get rid of that somehow?
<Alexfrench> often you have the choice, from torrent or fom mirrors
<Alexfrench> from
<Hedgework> umm, please do "ls -lh /path/to/file.iso.torrent" for me...usually the .torrent file is not the actual iso, but instructions to help the torrent client find the iso to download
<Hedgework> emmieskottlandsg: I have to turn my attention back to work for a bit, but I'm sure someone else can help you verify that you have the iso file and check that your paths are correct.
<Hedgework> Good luck!
<emmieskottlandsg> Cool thanks i'll look it up :-). Glad to get some help
<emmieskottlandsg> Hmm the terminal pretty much denied all knowledge of anything when I did '"ls -lh /path/to/file.iso.torrent"'. Any ideas anyone?
<knome> emmieskottlandsg, did you replace the "/path/to.." with the actual ISO file name?
<emmieskottlandsg> no! thanks knome, obvious but not to me. But I think i might have worked out that this is what i need to do so i'm trying that before asking more questions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating_a_bootable_Ubuntu_USB_flash
<xubuntu77w> anyone speak Italian?
<genii> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu77w> thank u
<max12345> hello #xubuntu I come to speak blasphemy... I found a use case for a windows 8 style screen split to four equally space windows... never mind that though, is there a way I can set a config for my terminal to always be a certain size?
<knome> max12345, you might want to look at gdevilspie available in the repositories
<max12345> thank you I will
<drc> max12345: Open terminal Preferences>Appearence> Default geometry...should do the default terminal size
<max12345> <3 drc exactly what I need
<drc> and it's not (necessarily) blasphemy...I have to desktops, one for fullscreen apps (FF) and one (thunar, terminal, xchat, etc) quartered like you said.
<drc> Setting the Window Manager>Advanced>Windows Snapping   and   Window Manager Tweaks>Placement>"Minimum size of windows..." to Large  makes it easy to use the quartered desktop.
<osdx> OK guys I'm a lil stumped here. I'm installing Win 7 and xubuntu 14.04 w/ full encryption ecryptfs etc. My issue is, when I install win first using say 10% of my drive, then when I install xubuntu I don't have the option for full encryption in the install GUI, they are grayed out. What's the best way to go here? With win installed already, should I install without full disk encryption and then config it manually afterwards? Wipe t
<osdx> he whole disk,, shrink the encrypted partition,, install win,, reconfig grub2 blah?
<osdx> mk
<osdx> Try this again..
<osdx> OK guys I'm a lil stumped here. I'm installing Win 7 and xubuntu 14.04 w/ full encryption ecryptfs etc. My issue is, when I install win first using say 10% of my drive, then when I install xubuntu I don't have the option for full encryption in the install GUI, they are grayed out.
<osdx> What's the best way to go here? With win installed already, should I install without full disk encryption and then config it manually afterwards? Wipe the whole disk,, shrink the encrypted partition,, install win,, reconfig grub2 blah?
#xubuntu 2014-10-29
<carlos> Hello, guys
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<carlos> I screwed up with xubuntu video drivers, and now display is super slow.
<carlos> How do I fix it?
<ObrienDave> which video card?
<carlos> It says it is an ATI radeon, but aticonfig finds no chip
<carlos> carlos@Aspire-5517:~$ aticonfig
<carlos> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<ObrienDave> what tells you it's a radeon?
<carlos> There is a sticker here saying ATI Radeon Graphics
<ObrienDave> k. is it dedicated or shared memory?
<carlos> Shared, I suppose
 * ball burns Xubuntu 14.10 to a blank DVD
<LinusTorvaldII> i havent tried 1410 yet
<ball> I should go and test it.
 * LinusTorvaldII wonders about 1410...
<ball> Need to find a wireless NIC first though.
<ball> I'll be back later.
<LinusTorvaldII> maybe ill drop it in my VM
<LinusTorvaldII> xubuntu has always intrigued me, it is advertised as "lighter/faster than ubuntu" but all the testing data says it uses slighty more ram...makes no sence, less features built in at default, more ram usage?
<holstein> LinusTorvaldII: with all statements like that, you can always assume ymmv.. depends mostly on how well the hardware support the linux kernel
<LinusTorvaldII> can anyone explain this phenomena?
<holstein> LinusTorvaldII: i am trying.. hardware support is the main explanation
<LinusTorvaldII> ok, well i guess that covers it-thanks.
<holstein> drivers.. if you installed the 3d driver that would best support unity or gnome3's d3 requirement, they may make the system run "better".. or seem peppier
<Unit193> Also, Xubuntu doesn't advertise itself as the lightweight OS, though you'd have to prove to me that it's heavier than Ubuntu.
<xangua> xubuntu does has as many services enabled by default as ubuntu, you can try disabling 'gnome services' LinusTorvaldII
<holstein> you could be comparing ubuntu 14.04 and xubuntu 14.10.. thats not an apples to apples comparison.. since, the kernel is different
 * ObrienDave sticks to LTS
<LinusTorvaldII> i have a hard believing it also but have read it on the internet several times over the years, back in the days around 904 it was very fast.
<Unit193> Check top/htop to see what's running.
<holstein> LinusTorvaldII: try it yourself on your actual hardware.. you can read literally *anything* online..
<LinusTorvaldII> ok
<LinusTorvaldII> one moment
<holstein> LinusTorvaldII: if you are going to to *realistic* comparisons of unity and xfce, i suggest you spend more than one moment.. i would actually install them both on the same hardware.. though, you could get a pretty good idea in VM, or with live iso's.. depending on how well the hardware supports linux
<LinusTorvaldII> well it will be fair then, because they are both going to be in this machine right here
<LinusTorvaldII> both will be in the same vm too
<LinusTorvaldII> its an i7-4770, 1tb HDD, 12gb ram and gtx 645 1gb gddr5.
<LinusTorvaldII> too me it should use a lot less ram and run a lot faster
<xangua> ubuntu unity 12.04 uses almost the same ram that gnome2 after disabling some of ubuntu services that come enabled by default
<xangua> did you already disabled gnome services?
<LinusTorvaldII> i havent even got the xubuntu download yet
<LinusTorvaldII> but i have 1404 ubuntu in vm now
<holstein> you can save a snapshot, and "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"..
<ray_> does anyone know how to keep the desktop icons from rearranging every time I log in?  They used to stay static brfore I upgraded to 14.10
<relaxed> ray_: right click on the desktop, I think there's an option for what you want.
<LinusTorvaldII> says download will be done in 6 minuted
<LinusTorvaldII> minutes
<LinusTorvaldII> this will be interesting, always wondered about this.
<holstein> LinusTorvaldII: great!.. feel free to chat in the #xubuntu-offtopic channel
<LinusTorvaldII> im in that channel now actually
<neotron> Hi every one
<neotron> i need help plz ?
<ObrienDave> !ask | neotron
<ubottu> neotron: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<neotron> how can i delete guest user from the login screen and thanks
<neotron> info: i'm new in xubuntu i don't know nothing
<Unit193> allow-guest=false in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<ObrienDave> edit file ^^^
<neotron> thanks man
<neotron> edit with nano command ? or gedit
<ObrienDave> either one
<neotron> cool thanks alot
<neotron> another question plz ?
<neotron> When i type su + entre he ask me the password but i don't know what password he is talking about can any one help me plz ?
<ray_> your own password
<neotron> he don't accp it
<neotron> '(
<neotron> the same password i log with ?
<neotron> he give me this : su: Authentication failure
<ObrienDave> yes, the same password you logon with
<neotron> i will try again
<neotron> thanks for helping guys
<ObrienDave> that's what we get paid for. oops, NOT paid for LOL
<neotron> :D
<neotron> don't want work
<neotron> :(
<xubuntu17w> good morning from germany
<neotron> good night
<neotron> from my contry
<xubuntu17w>  I habe problems with defekt Line 55 Quellliste /etc/apt/  Uri-parse after update installation
<xubuntu17w> I had also post this terrible problem in www.ubuntusers.de, but this guy's piss me off
<xubuntu17w> they  a
<neotron> sorry i cant help you
<holstein> xubuntu17w: after update of what? to what?
<neotron> because i'm new in linux
<xubuntu17w> 14,o4.0
<xubuntu17w> than synaptic and softwarecenter was down
<holstein> xubuntu17w: which is that? what you updated from ?or to?
<neotron> can this fix your problem * sudo apt-get update * ??
<holstein> xubuntu17w: those just access the repositories.. the repositories were down?
<xubuntu17w> it was a actualisierung
 * ObrienDave chokes Google translate
<holstein> xubuntu17w: ok.. since thats "past tense" and you are saying "was".. then, lets move on
<neotron> or try sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> xubuntu17w: whats the issue?
<xubuntu17w> nothing with  sudo ----
<neotron> this is what i know in linux :)
<xangua> xubuntu17w: is english your native language?
<xubuntu17w> do not working
<holstein> xubuntu17w: what is not working?
<ObrienDave> !de | xubuntu17w
<ubottu> xubuntu17w: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<xubuntu17w> german
<xubuntu17w> my english geht so lala hab auf shipyards und us - baracks english gesprochen , nur ist das 30 jahre her,
<neotron> guys any books for beginners like me to understand linux ?
<xubuntu17w> by
<neotron> have a nice day
<xubuntu17w> bnso
<holstein> neotron: plenty of resources.. i would pick something specific, and take that on..
<neotron> ok thanks
<xubuntu17w> Holstein where do you from, I live in Ploen!
<neotron> guys i forget the password of my root user how can i get it back plzzz
<xangua> there is no root pasword for default in *ubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu17w: US
<holstein> !sudo | neotron
<ubottu> neotron: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<neotron> thanks alot
<neotron> have a nice day guys
<neotron> cya and thanks for help
<LinusTorvaldII> cool simplistic xubuntu desktop http://i.imgur.com/8lfYHnS.jpg
<neotron> Hi guys
<neotron> this command dont want work for me lshal
<neotron> what to do ?
<holstein> neotron: what are you trying to do?
<neotron> this command dont want to work
<neotron> lshal
<holstein> neotron: in a larger sense, friend.. what are you trying to accomplish?
<neotron> i dont know what this command do i just found it in net
<holstein> neotron: dont do that
<neotron> i'm new in linux  i dont know nothing
<neotron> can you explain this command for me plz ?
<xangua> you know nothing and you want to run random commands you found?
<holstein> neotron: thats *not* a good way to learn.. but, thats a good way to break the system, or allow someone to compromise your machine..
<ObrienDave> or re-install a LOT of times
<holstein> neotron: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/ls.1.html
<neotron> ya i try to understand commands job
<neotron> like nano job ps aux
<holstein> neotron: try going the other way.. like, im trying to accomplish this task .. what are some ways to do that
<holstein> neotron: you wont set down in a few hours and learn all the commands and what they do
<holstein> sit*
<theKrnlM_> eni bardy elsw?
<neotron> because i lost years using windows
<theKrnlM_> Есть кто живой
<theKrnlM_> ???
<theKrnlM_> wtfOMG
<neotron> russa lol
<theKrnlM_> lolWhat
<neotron> suka
<neotron> lol
<neotron> kakjla theKrmlM_
<theKrnlM_> pzl  f*ck  не ебите мозги
<neotron> english
<theKrnlM_> Мама роди меня обратно в Виндовс
<holstein> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ObrienDave> wait! full moon is next week ;P
<theKrnlM_> ubottu - бот?
<holstein> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<theKrnlM_> ззс
<theKrnlM_> Самый умный тут
<theKrnlM_> ?
<ObrienDave> !ru | theKrnlM_
<ubottu> theKrnlM_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<theKrnlM_> !ru
<Unit193> theKrnlM_: /join #ubuntu-ru
<theKrnlM_> nooooooooooooooooooooo i want this
<theKrnlM_> and BUSTA
<theKrnlM_> vodka, matreshka - horosho!
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<theKrnlM_> i need driver
<xangua> do you need a car too¿
<ball> Hey, it works!
<Unit193> \o.
<ball> I installed Xubuntu 14.10 amd64 on my daughter's PC.
<xangua> awesome ball
<xangua> there is also ubuntu mate now, a little more friendly
<vrkalak> ball, she like it?
<ball> xangua: This looks pretty clean and straightforward.
<ball> Whiskers took a little getting used to but it's growing on me.
<ball> vrkalak: She hasn't seen it since I reimaged it but she liked the older version it used to run.
<ball> ...and Qimo, which it ran before that.
<xangua> quimo used xfce right?
 * ball nods
<ball> Qimo was Xubuntu-based.
<ball> Now I need to find some educational programs and perhaps games that would suit a ten-year-old.
<ObrienDave> try edubuntu
<ball> ObrienDave: Thanks, I'll try some of those packages.
<Unit193> Look to see what the meta packages depend on, right.
<ball> The Edubuntu Website lists some of them.
<ball> Goodnight everyone!
<theKrnlM_> exit
<theKrnlM_> exit coffee
<theKrnlM_>  i will be back
<Manlove> Starting to get a headache with this new Xubuntu... I installed disk managment.. Where do I find it to run it?
<cfhowlett> Manlove, try the terminal
<Manlove> Awesome.. What would I type since software center calls it 'disks'
<cfhowlett> Manlove, but I know how to find it.  dpkg -l | grep disks*
<Manlove> It's gnome disk utility I'm trying to open
<cfhowlett> Manlove, dpkg -l | grep gnome*            will list all the gnome packages.   your's will be on the list
<Manlove> So just out of curiosity.. why don't things show up in the  start menu anymore
<cfhowlett> Manlove, it's probably there, you just don't see it.  if I had to guess: system > gnome-disk         would be the location
<Manlove> Can't find it or launch it... it's in the terminal list
<relaxed> Manlove: "dpkg -L foo" will list all the files installed from foo. Look for /bin/something
<cfhowlett> Manlove, could be a terminal only command ...
<Manlove> I know it's installed. It's just not opening with anything...
<cfhowlett> Manlove, huh.  cancel the command and run it again with --verbose          that should show something.
<Manlove> I could just give up completely on Xubuntu... it's nothing but problems and so slow anymore... when I log in. I get "critical system error... wish to report".... on 11.10. I never had a problem
<relaxed> Manlove: Did you upgrade to 11.10?
<Manlove> fresh install
<relaxed> you meant 14.10, correct?
<cfhowlett> Manlove, try lubuntu.  it's optimized for older hardware.  and use LTS only; 14.04.1 at present
<Manlove> I used to love xubuntu... but I don't get why since 12 it's just been so slow... I have a 64bit system.. which is supposed to = fast
<Avic> hello
<knome> hello
<xubuntu79w> hello,
<xubuntu79w> somebody knows what flash doesn't work at xubuntu? ¿alguien sabe por que flash no funciona en XUbuntu?
<knome> xubuntu79w, it does for me; maybe describe your problem more accurately?
<xubuntu79w> I can't use a elearning platform where I need to see some videos. (No puedo usar una plataforma elearning donde necesito ver videos)
<xubuntu79w> I use a legacy pc, with a Ati radeon 9200. But the drivers doesn't have installed in my pc (uso un pc antiguo con una tarjeta ati radeon 9200, pero los drivers no se han instalado
<xubuntu79w> sorry for my English (perdón por mi inglés)
<xubuntu79w> I think that problem are ati drivers (pienso que el problema son los drivers de ati)
<xubuntu79w> but I don't know how install them. (pero no se como instalarlos)
<knome> xubuntu79w, this is an english only channel, so no reason to write it in spanish too; you can use #ubuntu-es if you want to get support in spanish though
<xubuntu79w> thanks
<Guest67040> Hello, guys
<Guest67040> What is xubuntu`s xorg.conf file?
<knome> Guest67040, xubuntu does not use a xorg.conf file by default
<Guest67040> How do I make it use it?
<knome> Guest67040, just create one and it will be used
<nomic> appears to be no way of turning off screen saver on xubuntu 14.04
<nomic> why is this screen saver kicking in
<nomic> "light locker" I killed
<nomic> this is ridiculous
<nomic> they mess around with things that work
<nomic> worked
<knome> nomic, stop complaining now.
<nomic> why is my screen going blank - what more can I do
<nomic> xset -- xset s off xset s noblank xset s 0 0
<nomic> light locker disabled
<nomic> the screen still blanks
<cfhowlett> nomic, purge xscreensaver - it can conflict lightlocker.  choose one or the other
<nomic> sudo apt-get remove xscreensaver?
<cfhowlett> nomic, apt-get purge xscreensaver
<nomic> 'xscreensaver is not installed'
<cfhowlett> nomic, then screenblank is coming from your power settings or from lightlocker
<nomic> both are turned off -- still it blanks
<cfhowlett> nomic, see your logs to track the trigger, dmesg I think
<neotron> Good morning
<knome> hello
<neotron> How are you guys ?
<knome> fine
<knome> do you have a support question?
<neotron> Gread
<neotron> ya
<neotron> i on my laptop this morning
<neotron> but he didn't give me the screen to entre my password
<neotron> he just stay loading and loading
<neotron> i get in by chance
<neotron> Ctr + Alt
<neotron> Ctr + Alt + F5
<neotron> after that  my user and password
<neotron> startx
<neotron> i said he will be fixed
<neotron> when i rebooted the machine he didnt he still loading and loading
<knome> did you recently upgrade your system or package?
<knome> +s
<knome> are you using PPA's?
<neotron> ya
<neotron> knome i'm new in linux
<neotron> i just start stay it  5 days
<neotron> i make update
<neotron> and upgrade
<knome> ok, so which xubuntu version are you running now?
<relaxed> nomic: what does `xset q| grep Stand` return?
<neotron> xubuntu 64
<knome> neotron, no, which version (eg. 14.04, 14.10...) ?
<neotron> i really don't know
<neotron> i think the last one
<neotron> there is a way to know ?
<knome> neotron, in a terminal, type "lsb_release -r" (without the quotes)
<neotron> ok thanks
<neotron> Release:	14.04
<Jan555> Hi! Anyone knows, if there is a known bug with default applications in xubuntu 14.10? I can't change it, so that e.g. ristretto is the default viewer for jpg files.
<Jan555> They always open Firefox. I changed the default application in the "open with..." dialog, but it does not work.
<neotron> Sorry i'm new in linux
<neotron> knome plz any help ?
<Jan555> In the properties of a (sample) jpg, it states "Open With: Ristretto", but on double-click the image is opened in Firefox
<knome> neotron, i don't have the answer to your question at this time; maybe others who know the answer will turn up at some point
<neotron> ok thanks
<neotron> Jan55 try to unstall firefox
<neotron> and install it again
<nomic> sorry was afk ..says standby 0 suspend 0 off 0
<neotron> welcome
<nomic> relaxed sorry was afk ..says standby 0 suspend 0 off 0
<neotron> any command to fix the whole system ?
<neotron> Guys i need help i cant log in he just load and load i need to ( Ctr+Alt+F5 ==>user:***** password:****** : after this i type: startx ) this is the only way i found to get in plz help me
<neotron> Hello guys i fixed the problem
<knome> good to hear - how did you resolve it?
<neotron> yesterday
<neotron> i want off the guest account
<neotron> and i add this (allow-guest=false)
<neotron> in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<neotron> this will not work alone
<neotron> you should add [SeatDefaults]
<neotron> [SeatDefaults]
<knome> yep
<neotron> and add this allow-guest=false
<neotron> i love linux
<neotron> he make your use your brain
<neotron> you*
<neotron> i deleted windows
<neotron> :D
<neotron> thanks guys
<knome> you're welcome - and enjoy
<neotron> thanks you too
<alexfrench> hello is there here anybody to know how to receive hotmail mail on thunderbird ??
<livingdaylight> Ubuntu software is giving me gtk and qt versions of avidemux.
<baizon> alexfrench: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/thunderbird-and-hotmail
<livingdaylight> Is GTK the better option for xfce?
<alexfrench> thanks baizon i do search on google and it gives myself such information
<alexfrench> but in french
<baizon> livingdaylight: yes imo
<livingdaylight> thx!
<caliber> hello guys
<Avic> hello
<Avic> how can i install xubuntu in ubuntu trusty?
<Avic> thanks
<Avic> can i install vnc4server with it too?
<Avic> thank you
<alexfrench> no need to install a new distribution no ??
<alexfrench> maybe you just change your desktop to xfce no ??
<Avic> i have ubuntu trysty in the server, i need a desktop enviornment. so i was thinking about the xfce, but in ubuntu is named xubuntu
<jalrnc> how about: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> Avic, or for gui only : sudo apt-get xfce4
<Avic> oh
<Avic> and it works with kde too?
<Avic> i like kde better, but kubuntu is huge
<knome> Avic, if you're running a server, you probably want to avoid as many GUI things as you can
<cfhowlett> Avic, you are bouncing all over here.  KDE is a desktop environment.  xfce4 is a desktop environment.  choose one.
<cfhowlett> Avic, what knome said.  more gui = less server
<knome> Avic, adding in KDE and using it does bring the same overload to your system as kubutnu (except the settings, additional apps etc)
<Avic> hmm, ok
<knome> but same goes for xfce; it will bring overhead
<Avic> and lubuntu?
<Avic> the same...
<knome> same for lubuntu too.
<cfhowlett> Avic, you have  server.  why do you need a desktop environment?
<Avic> ok, what is the easyest and lightwait, lxde or xfce to use vnc?
<cfhowlett> Avic, vnc
<knome> Avic, lxde ought to be lighter, but it all depends what you do
<Avic> i want to access some spplications with gui
<Avic> not all the time
<knome> Avic, ultimately running any DE doesn't add very different amount of load to the network (except maybe KDE)
<knome> only the server
<knome> if you use vnc, you will have a certain amount of load to transfer the GUI stuff over anyway
<Avic> i tried freenx yesterday all day... i install it successfully, but couldn't access the server desktop environment
<Avic> using the nomachine as the client software, a nightmare...
<Avic> i'm so very frustrated that now iḿ going back to vnc again
<Avic> so much time waisted
<Avic> i'm on this for days finding the best protocol
<Avic> knome, its basic sfuff, nothing special, and use the gui sometimes to see how linux works
<Avic> use some apps, not all the time
<Avic> so it will be ubuntu 14.04 -> lxde + vnc
<Avic> is this possible?
<Avic> i can't loose any more time with this, i want this configure today.
<sleezio> hello, anyone know of the xfce4-weather-plugin 0.8.3 coders are fixing the weather plugin?
<sleezio> i just noticed it's no longer working
<alexfrench> i don't know
<sleezio> i found the github page, i see whats going on with it, thanks anyway
<pleia2> last I knew the fix was in the -proposed repository
<sleezio> their main page states you need to rebuild source with 2 patches
<brainwash> already fixed
<brainwash> just update your system
<LeMike> some program fetches my ctrl+f12 but I don't want that. Is there any way to find out which app it is?
<LeMike> (nothing happens when I press it, while my IDE should do stuff)
<sleezio> aaah, i see, just needed to remove plugin from panel and replug for update to kickin
<brainwash> right, or relog once
<alexfrench> gcc seems to be installed on my xubuntu, but if i should like to use it with an ide which one is the easier ?
<alexfrench> i see in ubuntu logitheque codeblock:ide one
<Adephit> anyone knows how the ~/.vnc/xstartup should look like with the lubuntu?
<vrkalak> Adephit, try #lubuntu
<Adephit> i'm there already, thanks
<Adephit> but no answer,i'm waiting
<Adephit> i think i found how, but going to test
<alexfrench> which ide for gcc ??
<Hedgework> people still use IDEs?
 * Hedgework ducks
<Hedgework> alexfrench: In all seriousness, IDEs are very much a matter of personal workflow and preference.
<Hedgework> alexfrench: I prefer an editor to an IDE, and try to nudge newbie coders in that direction for a variety of reasons, but it's not the One Right Way or anything.
<alexfrench> so it is better to get stuck on terminal with gcc an make all by hand ??
<alexfrench>  on amiga i used to do by hand with gcc too
<alexfrench> and later with stormc
<brainwash> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<alexfrench> ok
<Hedgework> alexfrench: feel free to pm if you'd like to continue the convo.
<Hedgework> brainwash: Apologies, didn't look at what buffer I was in before answering.
<alexfrench> thanks Hedgework  but now i have to go, in fact i switch on my pc
<alexfrench> there i am on virtualbox
<xubuntu852> Hey... Anybody know how I can get a count of open gui windows in a shell script?
<brainwash> xubuntu852: install wmctrl
<brainwash> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man1/wmctrl.1.html
<brainwash> wmctrl -l  pints a list of current managed windows
<xubuntu852> thanks so much buddy... that looks like it'll really help
<xubuntu852> you know if it'll work okay with stuff running under wine?
<xubuntu852> need a count of windows opened from an app that has to run from wine
<brainwash> the wine windows are managed by the window manager (xfwm4), so just try it
<brainwash> you will have to parse the output of wmctrl -l
<brainwash> maybe add some more parameters to tweak the output
<xubuntu852> thanks again brainwash... works great buddy and the help is super appreciated I've been looking for a solution for a while now
<isjustme> i tried 2 firewalls firestarter and gufw and i still have a port open are the firerwalls not working on xubuntu 12.04? on gufw the status says ON so anyone know what is wrong?
<brainwash> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<brainwash> isjustme: you will have to configure the preferred firewall properly
<brainwash> I doubt that there is a xubuntu specific issue
<isjustme> ok
<Airbander> Hi every one
<isjustme> hi
<Airbander> Good ?
<isjustme> ya
<Airbander> Great
<Airbander> How make backup on linux ? i'm using XUbuntu
<isjustme> i havent backup on ubuntu yet
<Airbander> so you are new in linux ?
<Airbander> I'm :)
<brainwash> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<isjustme> no but never backup on linux
<Airbander> thanks ubottu
<Airbander> i have another question
<pleia2> ask away :) that's what this channel is for
<Airbander> I didnt use swap partition or /home nothing i just installed the OS using all the drive is that good or not ?
<Airbander> i mean in one partition
<isjustme> normally when i would start a firewall it would stealth all and didnt have to put rules but now when i tried firestarter firewall and gufw it not doing it the firewall is on but the firewall test are still showing port open and not stealth
<brainwash> it's bad if you run out of memory.. or if you want to hibernate the system
<Airbander> even if i have 8Go ?
<brainwash> other than that it should be fine to run a system without swap partition
<Airbander> ok thanks very much guys
<Airbander> i just take my deforce from windows
<sinelaw> How do I make the window border (for resizing) less sensitive? I'm officially ready to punch myself next time I have to resize a window.
<deshipu> you can hold down alt and click anywhere in the window
<deshipu> instead of using the border
<deshipu> one mouse button for moving, the other for resizing
<kgb> sinelaw: don't forget to 'hide contents' (IF u want..:)); bc it *will* make life easier; especially on slower machines: http://s29.postimg.org/6e54xoj3r/Screenshot_10292014_08_17_26_PM.png
<kgb> *err though eye think it's teh default option
<sinelaw> deshipu, thanks! that helps. do you know how to also decrease border sensitivity?
<kgb> p.s. it's always *best* NOT to mess w/teh default options..:) IMO :D
<sinelaw> the defaults are very hard to use in this case.
<sinelaw> and should be changed
<deshipu> sinelaw: I guess you could use a window theme that has smaller borders
<sinelaw> smaller borders?
<sinelaw> the problem is that it's impossible to place the mouse in the correct location for stretching the window
<sinelaw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfwm4/+bug/1056978
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1056978 in xfwm4 (Ubuntu) "Resizing windows by grabbing window borders is difficult" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sinelaw> ridiculous to not fix this
<brainwash> use a theme with wider borders?
<pleia2> sinelaw: http://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<pleia2> or use one of the other mechanisms for resizing borders, as described ^^
<pleia2> s/borders/windows
<pleia2> I haven't used border gripping resize in ages
<sinelaw> pleia2, that page talks about whether or not the resize grip works at all / is available on all applications
<sinelaw> pleia2, what I'm saying is that it's too hard to grab, not that it isn't available
<pleia2> sinelaw: the link I gave? it gives you alternatives to using the resize grip if you're having trouble with it due to thin borders
<sinelaw> pleia2, true, but the problem it discuss with the resize grip is not that it's hard to use, and it doesn't explain how to make it easy to use.
<sinelaw> *discusses
<pleia2> yes, it's trying to help you solve the problem in a different way
<sinelaw> pleia2, it's good that there are other ways to resize but it doesn't solve the actual problem. people expect to be able to resize with the grip
<sinelaw> right
<knome> sinelaw, change the theme
<kgb> +1
<sinelaw> i'll try that, but intuitively the area around the window should be sensitive to grabbing as well (regardless of the theme)
<knome> sinelaw, it's not; you can file a feature request and hope it is picked up, but don't expect that to happen soon
<sinelaw> the bug I linked to is exactly what I'm saying.
<knome> ok, then you've done what you can. thanks for the bug report, and good luck getting it picked up
<sinelaw> thanks, but I did not report it ;) it was opened in 2012. I understand it's an open source project. thanks for all the work.
<knome> sinelaw, you're welcome
<sinelaw> incidentally, xfwm is cool. i tried gnome 2, gnome 3, kde, etc. and they all overcomplicate or oversimplify. xfwm should be the default for any user that comes from windows, especially the whisker menu thingy
<brainwash> the bug is marked as won't fix upstream
<brainwash> basically, someone needs to implement this feature and provide a patch
<Neotron> Hi guys
<Neotron> i need help plz
<Neotron> when i start RecordeMyDesktop i cant find him to stop recording my desk
<Neotron> how can i add him to the panel
<Neotron> and thanks
<brainwash> Neotron: did you install the graphical interface?
<brainwash> should be gtk-recordmydesktop
<Neotron> ya
<brainwash> I'm not familiar with this application, but I assume that you are missing a tray icon to stop the recording, right?
<Neotron> i think yes
<Neotron> there is another program to us ?
<Neotron> i just found
<brainwash> kazam
<Neotron> simple screen recorder
<Neotron> kazma either
<Neotron> thanks
<brainwash> there are quite some screencast apps available in the repo
<matrixa1> Anyone on 14.10 noticing that laptop batteries never stop charging even after being fully charged?
<matrixa1> Fujitsu NH532 here, and this never occurred on 14.04
<brainwash> what does "upower --dump" report? open a terminal window and run this command
<brainwash> could be a known issue or a hardware problem
<matrixa1> brainwash, http://pastebin.com/9ycJuhmx
<matrixa1> brainwash, i reacted only because it didn't occur until after the upgrade. Charging/discharging repeatedly pops up around 91%/90%
<matrixa1> 90%/91%*
<brainwash> matrixa1: not sure, if it is a bug, please file a bug report on launchpad
<brainwash> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<brainwash> maybe trying a newer kernel version could help to identify the culprit
<matrixa1> that's one solution
<matrixa1> or the fact that I had TLP installed during the distro upgrade
<brainwash> it's not installed anymore?
<brainwash> you could also boot into live mode and do some testing
<matrixa1> 14.04 behaves as advertised
<brainwash> download the 14.04 and 14.10 iso
<matrixa1> tried removing it TLP, and installing laptop-mode-tools too
<matrixa1> tried removing TLP*
<matrixa1> but none of those should have any impact as they're just power saving
<brainwash> ok, so trying a newer kernel version is the way to go
<matrixa1> got any reliable PPA for that?
<brainwash> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<brainwash> it's not the usual PPA, you will have to download and install the deb packages manually
<brainwash> the v3.18-rc2-utopic build is broken
<brainwash> use v3.18-rc2-vivid if you want to try the latest kernel version
<matrixa1> fixed it, changed power manager
<matrixa1> and loaded an additional kernel module
<matrixa1> thanks for your help brainwash
<jeblair> hi, i still have the black-screen-on-unlock problem after an upgrade to 14.10 even after following the steps in http://xubuntu.org/news/laptop-users-fix-available-for-the-black-screen-on-unlock-bug/
<jeblair> i set HandleLidSwitch=ignore in /etc/systemd/logind.conf so that logind does not always suspend on lid close (i have configured xfce power manager to only suspend on lid close when on battery)
<knome> jeblair, if you could file a bug explaining your situation we would be able to gather more data and figure out what's still wrong for some people
<knome> there was some process to debug that (and get it working), but i just don't remember that...
<jeblair> knome: looks like these are the relevant bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1259339  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1303736
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1259339 [SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<jeblair> i'm still reading through those (200 comments on one) to see if i can learn anything or if i have anything to add
<slickymaster> jeblair: it's seems that we might be facing a regression on this one
<knome> jeblair, those are related yeah, but we think that there's another bug for those who still have the problem
<pleia2> jeblair: so, we learned that part of it was partially hardware dependent, so it was fixed on my folio 9470m when that blog post was made, but not on some other hardware configurations (hence the request for a bug report)
<slickymaster> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1303736/comments/201
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<jeblair> okay, i didn't want to pile on :)  what would be useful to add?  my systemd config change and hardware?
<knome> jeblair, let me try to dig up something.
<jeblair> (also, i'm glad xscreensaver still works.  i just installed it so i have something to prevent access; happy to remove to test out fixes)
<knome> jeblair, here it is...
<knome> 13:44  bluesabre: try each of the following, followed by a log out, and then back in.
<knome> 13:44  bluesabre: xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /xfce4-power-manager/logind-handle-lid-switch -s false
<knome> 13:44  bluesabre: xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /xfce4-power-manager/logind-handle-lid-switch -s true
<jeblair> knome: ack will do.  back in a few :)
<jeblair> knome, bluesabre: that didn't seem to work for me; the behavior changed, but was always either light-locker does not run, or screen power is off after unlocking
<jeblair> knome, bluesabre: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8738766/
<knome> good, thanks for the debug information
<jeblair> i tried 4 configurations (each of the logind handle lid switch settings for xfce4-power-manager multiplied by each of the handlelidswitch settings in logind.conf)
<knome> jeblair, context: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/09/25/%23xubuntu-devel.html#t10:39
<xubuntu54w> hi
<xubuntu54w> I need some help with finding drivers for my 56k modem
<knome> jeblair, but if you could file a bug with the information you pasted on the pastebin, and be ready to answer for more questions from bluesabre (and other developers), that'd be great
<xubuntu54w> it's an Agere 11c11040 chipset
<xubuntu54w> and the drivers that I found were outdated
<jeblair> knome: will do
<knome> jeblair, thanks :)
<xubuntu54w> so where could I possibly find updated drivers for my modem?
<xubuntu54w> it's an Agere Delphi D40 56k modem
<knome> xubuntu54w, 56k modem? i'd check the modem manufacturer..
<xubuntu54w> I would
<slickymaster> xubuntu54w: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ltmodem/11c11040/
<xubuntu54w> but they merged with two other companies
<xubuntu54w> and there is no official support available iirc
<xubuntu54w> slickymaster, I tried those drivers
<xubuntu54w> I get errors when installing
<xubuntu54w> because the kernel version for them is so old
<xubuntu54w> My modem works when using Wary Puppy Linux 5.5; the only issue is that the software I want to use with the modem requires apt-get for easy installation
<xubuntu54w> wary puppy linux lets me install .deb packages
<xubuntu54w> is there a way to download a package and all of its dependencies at once without using synaptic or ubuntu software center?
<bazhang> the command line
<xubuntu54w> how
<xubuntu54w> on Wary Puppy Linux
<bazhang> !apt-get | xubuntu54w
<ubottu> xubuntu54w: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<bazhang> xubuntu54w, ask in the puppy channel, this is #xubuntu
<xubuntu54w> ya but this is a general question
<bazhang> xubuntu54w, so go to ##linux
<xubuntu54w> is there a way to download a package and its dependencies without using apt-get?
<xubuntu54w> I was hoping you guys might know
<xubuntu54w> :/
<Naphatul> does hibernate hibernate to disk or just does sleep?
<bazhang> why would you ever need to
<xubuntu54w> I don't think wary puppy linux supports apt-get
<bazhang> xubuntu54w, stop asking about puppy here
<xubuntu54w> that wasn't my question
<xubuntu54w> read my question.
<bazhang> what IS your question, re: xubuntu
<xubuntu54w> is there a way to download a package and its dependencies without using apt-get?
<xubuntu54w> so that I can put them on a usb
<xubuntu54w> the .deb files or whatever
<bazhang> xubuntu54w, why would you ever need to do that
<xubuntu54w> I JUST explained this
<bazhang> put on a USB for what reason
<xubuntu54w> last time I explained this you told me to go to a different channel...
<Naphatul> xubuntu54w, yes go manually through each file and it's dependancies and download them
<xubuntu54w> thought so :?
<xubuntu54w> :/*
<xubuntu54w> no other way?
<xubuntu54w> does sudo apt-get allow you to just download the .debs?
<bazhang> other than manually, or with a package manager?
<xubuntu54w> other than manually/a package manager
<Naphatul> xubuntu54w, yes
<Naphatul> apt-get download
<Naphatul> that should have been your first question
<xubuntu54w> and that'll get the dependencies too?
<Naphatul> xubuntu54w, i don't know but you can script it from there
<xubuntu54w> thank you so much
<Naphatul> ok now, from the logout menu, does "hibernate" mean suspend to disk or to ram?
<jeblair> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-locker/+bug/1387413
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1387413 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [Undecided,New]
<knome> jeblair, cheers!
<xubuntu54w> How do I format a usb from CLI in Xubuntu?
<xubuntu54w> I want to format it to fat32
<deshipu> xubuntu54w: using mkfs.vfat
<slickymaster> xubuntu54w: sudo mkfs.vfat -n 'volume_name' -I /dev/sd_something
<xubuntu54w> thanks
<Naphatul> anyone? what does hibernate suspend to, disk or ram?
<deshipu> Naphatul: hibernate suspends to disk, suspend suspends to ram
<slickymaster> Naphatul: ^^ exactly
<deshipu> Naphatul: you have to have enough swap to fit your whole ram for it to work
<Naphatul> deshipu, yeah i know, i just haven't seen suspend anywhere
<holstein> the swap saves the ram state..
<Naphatul> and i remember they were interchangable in one distro
<holstein> Naphatul: its disabled, by default.. AFAIK
<Naphatul> that might be it
<holstein> Naphatul: it may be referred to differently, but not interchangable
<Naphatul> holstein, possibly
<holstein> Naphatul: one is to disk the other to ram... thats *definitely*
<Naphatul> well yeah i know they're different, but i know there was an option to change what the "suspend" suspended to
<holstein> Naphatul: not in xubuntu/ubuntu.. suspend to disk is referred to as hibernate.. and suspend suspends to ram..
<holstein> Naphatul: what are you trying to do?
<Naphatul> holstein, nothing just figure out what it suspended to since the last time i remember messing with it it had options to where to suspend, not on xubuntu
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/462472/xubuntu-14-04-how-to-enable-hibernate should help you enable hibernation. i personaly dont see a benefit over just shutdown..
<Naphatul> i already made a swapfile if that's what you're worried about
<Naphatul> and the benefit is that the save sessions in xfce doesn't work well at all
<Naphatul> and i'd rather not reopen a hundred things
<holstein> Naphatul: on xubuntu, hibernate, or suspend to disk is disable.. so, you get suspend to ram "out of the box" if the hardware supports linux well
<holstein> Naphatul: try enabling hibernation, if you want that..
<Naphatul> so hibernate suspends to ram after all?
<holstein> Naphatul: no
<holstein> Naphatul: hibernate *saves* the ram state.. the power goes off on the machine in hibernate..
<Naphatul> then why would i have to enable it if it's on by default?
<holstein> Naphatul: its not
<holstein> Naphatul: hibernate is not on by default.. its off.. suspend is on
<Naphatul> holstein, i hit suspend and it suspended fine
<holstein> hibernate is not that popular, and can be problematic
<Naphatul> oh wait yeah sorry i though the button said hibernate
<holstein> Naphatul: correct.. suspend should work fine, "out of the box".. you would need to enable hibernatation
<xubuntu54w> ok I made a package download script using Synaptic
<holstein> Naphatul: there likely is not hibernate button
<xubuntu54w> so now in Puppy Linux my download manager should work
<xubuntu54w> thx guys!
<Naphatul> holstein, yup, i thought suspend said hibernate
<Naphatul> guess suspending is fine for overnight
<holstein> Naphatul: suspending just does what it does.. it either works for you or not.. it goes to a lower power state.. i sleep all machines that are laptops.. and shutdown all machines that are desktops
<holstein> sleep = suspend ^
<holstein> = suspend to ram..
<Naphatul> well it's a desktop but i don't see suspending overnight causing any harm
<holstein> Naphatul: i wouldnt want the power to shutoff to the unit too many times in that state.. but, if i didnt want to (for whatever reason) troubleshoot why xfce sessions are saving, or add hibernation, or deal with shutdown, or adding what i want to be running to autostart, etc.. i would use suspend on a desktop overnight.. sure
<holstein> why sessions are not saving*
#xubuntu 2014-10-30
<kappri> hey guys
<slickymaster> !hi | kappri
<ubottu> kappri: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<knosys> hi
<fidelity> hello
<fidelity> How to upgrade to 14.10
<fidelity> ?
<Guido1> how do i changneg from  xfce4-power-manager panel plugin to Power Manager Plugin? (how and where do i unsinstaal the old one and add the new one)
<Guido1> and are there other changes which i have to do manualy after upgrading from xubuntu 14.04 to 14.10?
<knome> Guido1, did you by any chance look at the release announcement?
<Guido1> knome: yes, but i don't know how to change the xfce4-power-manager panel plugin to Power Manager Plugin and i saw something with a design
<Guido1> knome: what are the steps to uninstaal and instaal the new power manager plugin?
<Wizard> Hi.
<nomic> should I use a radeon driver amd from fglrx-updates or fglrx -- whats the difference (anyone)
<nomic> getting dual head working rgb / dvi
<nomic> says it recognises dvi monitor .. but so far no picture on it .. will try driver now .. then xrandr etc
<nomic> or just configure it through "display"
<nomic> am trying "fglrx" I reckon -updates is 'post release updated'
<Guido1> by the xubuntu realease nots iut is writen "Upgraders from Trusty will not see the new xfce4-power-manager panel plugin by default, but instead stick to indicator-power. This can easily be resolved by uninstalling indicator-power and adding the “Power Manager Plugin” to the panel." how do i do that?
<brainwash> Guido1: right click on the panel > add new item
<brainwash> then select the Power Manager Plugin
<Guido1> brainwash: which panel? and how to remove the old one?
<brainwash> the top panel
<brainwash> to remove the old indicator simply run "sudo apt-get remove indicator-power" and relog
<Guido1> what do you mean with "relog"?
<brainwash> terminate your current graphical session
<brainwash> and login again
<Guido1> so reboot, okee
<brainwash> well, reboot works too
<Guido1> does the Power Manager Plugin has a specific name in the list or do i have to ad it via a starter?
<cert> Hi, I'd like to ask advice - I'm polishing and setting a fresh install of xubuntu trusty tahr for my friend on his laptop and I want to enable him set a folder as shared in LAN. There are several ways to enable local networking in xubuntu to be found in the ubuntu forums, but I'd like to know, which is the cleanest in order not to pollute xfce4 flavour and so on. On my desktop I've got ubuntustudio trusty tahr... although its desktop is also  based
<cert> on xfce4, it's shipped with better set and equipped samba, so installing system-config-samba was enough to make my life easier, but it's not the sufficient solution for xubuntu.
<holstein> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<holstein> maybe.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo ..depends on what is being shared, and how big.. and how often it is to be accessed.. and if syncing is needed or not
<cert> thx
<holstein> cert: xubuntu *is* ubuntu, so whatever you used for samba will work here.. assumimg its what you are looking for, i would just use it
<cert> yes, but some tutorials are using nautilus as a part of solution and it seemed to me like polluting the xfce flavour by gnome
<holstein> cert: dont use nautilus
<holstein> cert: hey.. dont use samba, if you dont want it
<holstein> i typically just setup ssh on all the machines, and connect as needed to move things between the machines.. if i need syncing, i'll just use something that does that.. like syncthing
<holstein> cert: you can replace nautilus with the filemanager you are using.. or want to use.. you can use gigolo to mount ssh shares and navigate them in whatever filemanager you want to use
<holstein> !info gigolo
<holstein> this may not be appropriate for what you are trying to give to someone else..
<cert> I want to make one of his home folders shared in the small home network. Thunar with gigolo support works fine for viewing other computers' shared content but his laptop isn't visible neither from windows 7 of my neighbor nor from my ubuntustudio. I thought, it's because xubuntu 14.04 is shipped with smbclient only and full installation of samba will make his laptop visible. Am I all right? Sorry for dumb questions but networking isn't my cup of tea
<cert> ... as I use ubuntu studio I know much more about connecting computer to audio/video input/output devices than about connecting two computers together O:).
<holstein> cert: you will want samba to share to windows.. *or* install software in the windows machines that allow connecting to ssh share or whatever
<holstein> cert: or, a service like syncthing on all machines
<entreri> hello, I would like to use Ubuntu but with TWM windows manager. How to disable the main current desktop environment and the login screen ?
<entreri> disabling xfce and the login screen
<relaxed> install twm, logout of xfce and click the small gear at the top of the login screen and select twm.
<entreri> relaxed: the problem is the login screen
<entreri> I still see the xfce login screen, I want to boot in TTY and startx myself
<holstein> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<holstein> entreri: ^
<relaxed> well, you can load twm through xfce's login screen too, or follow the above advice.
<entreri> holstein: thanks for the reply. But what if I don't want to do this each time ? Any way to disable the login manager and the desktop manager for good ?
<entreri> any service I should remove
<holstein> entreri: the kernel mode line does that
<holstein> entreri: you can just add it
<entreri> holstein: then I can start X manually ?
<holstein> entreri: then, you get *exactly* what that kernel mode line faciliates.. text only mode
<relaxed> there's probably a way to do it via systemd as well.
<holstein> you can start with a mini or server iso as well..
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> and just add what you want.. and only what you want
<relaxed> google says "sudo systemctl disable graphical.target"
<cert> holstein: ok, windows share solved - I've installed samba with winbind and friens xubuntu laptop appeared in the windows workgroup at our router. It's visible and accesible. But there remains still a bit lack of networking support in comparance to my ubuntustudio desktop - in the thunar's network places of both linux computers there's my desktop visible and accesible even outside of windows workgroup but friend's xubuntu laptop not. It seems to me t
<cert> hat there's something missing (packages or setting) in xubuntu 14.04 fresh install that allows networking between two unix like systems without windows networking support (samba). Have you an idea where's the difference making my ubuntu studio 14.04 showing both in windows workgroup and outside of it with distro-native packages and settings and how to make xubuntu 14.04 visible outside of windows workgroup as well?
<holstein> cert: could be.. or misconfituration.. or networking setup..
<holstein> cert: you can look through the package managers on both and see.. but, i would start with what exactly it is you are looking for? and see if you can add a plugin for the browser
<cert> it's rather network's than thunar's problem because my ubuntu studi desktop is visible also outside of workgroup in both thunars at both linux machines. Never mind - windows networking was the main aim anyway ;).
<cert> thx a lot for your assistance
<ThePendu1um> Hey
<ThePendu1um> l
<ThePendu1um> When I use the brightness control buttons on a laptop with the latest Xubuntu, the brightness does change, but the display settings pop up
<ThePendu1um> Any way to prevent this from happening?
<ThePendu1um> They don't just pop up, they pop up on press and release, so I end up with 50 of the damn windows :P
<holstein> ThePendu1um: hmmm.. you mean, something opens that doesnt automatically go away? would you mind taking a screenshot?
<ThePendu1um> holstein: It's just the display settings
<ThePendu1um> Like, the actual full setting panel for it
<ThePendu1um> It opens as if you would've clicked on it in settings center
<ThePendu1um> And does that as you hold the button to change the brightness, so you end up with several dozen instances on it
<ThePendu1um> I could take a screenshot, but it wouldn't add much I think
<krytarik> ThePendu1um: Please see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244015
<Airbander> Hi guys.
<Airbander> How are you ?
<Airbander> I need help plz yesterday i installed skype but he didnt work very well any one can help ?
<Alexfrench> fine
<Airbander> are you frensh ?
<Airbander> Alex
<Alexfrench> yes why ?
<Airbander> nothing
<krytarik> ThePendu1um: Also, LP bug 1319187.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1319187 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "Display settings window appears when adjusting screen brightness (fglrx driver)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319187
<Airbander> Guy plz how can i install a good skype i'm using 64XUbuntu
<Azelphur> !elaborate ! Airbander
<ubottu> Azelphur: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Azelphur> !elaborate | Airbander
<ubottu> Airbander: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Azelphur> whoops :)
<ThePendu1um> krytarik: Hm, that 'fixed' it, but broke all my display control :P
<Airbander> how install skype plz i type in terminal 'sudo apt-get install skype' dont want to work
<Azelphur> Airbander: Skype isn't in the repositories, you'll need to get it from skypes website, they have a .deb download which is easy to install.
<Alexfrench> and why don't you did it through ubuntu control center ?
<ThePendu1um> Let me see if I can fix that manually. Does anyone happen to know some command that increases the display brightness by some unit?
<ThePendu1um> Airbander: http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-computer/
<ThePendu1um> Choose Ubuntu 12.04 Multiarch assuming you're running Ubuntu 12.04>
<ThePendu1um> Click the deb, I assume your system will take care of the rest
<Airbander> thanks guys
<Airbander> any program like skype can be used in linux ?
<ThePendu1um> Airbander: Skype works for Linux, and I assume all your friends are there? You can configure Pidgin to work with Skype
<ThePendu1um> But you'll still need Skype if you want your Skype mates
<Airbander> thanks guys
<Airbander> Linux Users ARE Awesome
<ThePendu1um> They come in all shapes and forms
<ThePendu1um> Like triangular, I love those Linux users.
<ThePendu1um> They aren't as square.
<krytarik> !info xbacklight | ThePendu1um: This, for example
<ubottu> ThePendu1um: This, for example: xbacklight (source: xbacklight): simple utility to set the backlight level. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-1 (utopic), package size 7 kB, installed size 49 kB
<Alexfrench> there is linphone too
<Azelphur> Airbander: if you're looking for alternatives, blink seems pretty cool.
<Azelphur> but yea, Skype works
<Airbander> ya i wich Azelphur
<Airbander> how can i type in red color
<Airbander> is that a Privet message ?
<hendy> Buonasera a tutti
<hendy> come andiamo ?
<krytarik> !it | hendy
<ubottu> hendy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<hendy> tnc
<hendy> tnx
<Airbander> How make a backup on linux plz
<Airbander> how can i do it
<Airbander> or restoration point
<fantumcoidex> can some one message me i have a question on installing a program
<deshipu> just ask your question here, so that everyone can learn
<fantumcoidex> can anyone tell me how to fragrouter
<fantumcoidex> how to install fragrouter
<deshipu> !info fragrouter
<ubottu> Package fragrouter does not exist in utopic
<fantumcoidex> ok so i take that as a no
<brainwash> you will have to manually install it or find a PPA
<fantumcoidex> i have tried to manually i am kinda new to this so whats a ppa
<brainwash> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<brainwash> there is one PPA which offers fragrouter
<brainwash> https://launchpad.net/~darklordpaunik8880/+archive/ubuntu/darkminttrustytahr
<brainwash> but I'm not sure if it can be trusted
<ThePendulum> It seems that the system can't be shut down with Xubuntu anymore
<ThePendulum> It just greys out the buttons at the login screen, and when I shut down when logged in it goes to the login screen
<brainwash> ThePendulum: anymore? after some updates or when did this start to not work properly anymore?
<ThePendulum> A reboot fixed it, apparently
<ThePendulum> Hopefully it doesn't come back, because I -really- am not going to train my mother how to shut a computer down through the terminal
<brainwash> if it does, you should file a bug report on launchpad
<ThePendulum> once I figured out what'd cause it
<ThePendulum> cheers :)
<Airbander> guy any one can talk to me in privet i have some questions about distro of linux and thanks
<Airbander> i'm new user in linux i need some info
<Airbander> none ?
<Airbander> any expret on linux ?
<krytarik> Airbander: Just ask in the channel.
<Airbander> any geeks ? :D
<slickymaster> !ask | Airbander
<ubottu> Airbander: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Airbander> the best distro for company computers ?
<sleezio> hello, i'm wanting to run a program, but i suspect it might be phoning home, is there a way with iptables(or something else) to block a specific program from trying to phone home?
<xubuntu27w> Hi, anybody there:
<xubuntu27w> _
<xubuntu27w> ?
<xubuntu27w> I have installed 'impressive- presentation sodtware.
<xubuntu27w> but can not run it
<xubuntu27w> new in xubuntu/linux
<xubuntu27w> am I missing somehting?
<carrera> Greetings!
<carrera> is the net install the only way to install 14.04 with SoftRAID?
#xubuntu 2014-10-31
<xubuntu58w> Cannot open menulibre
<xubuntu58w> help
<xubuntu58w> tried to open in terminal recevied the following
<xubuntu58w> ERROR:/build/buildd/gnome-menus-3.10.1/./libmenu/gmenu-tree.c:4022:preprocess_layout_info: assertion failed: (!directory->preprocessed) Aborted (core dumped)
<newbie89> everytime reboot desktop icon rearranged arbitrarily how can i fix the problem
<newbie89> i have upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10
<newbie89> there is no such problem on 14.04
<cfhowlett> newbie89, changes from 14.04 to 14.10 are minimal and 14.10 has 9 months of support vs. 3 years for 14.04.  so the benefit of upgrading to 14.10 is .... what?
<newbie89> cfhowlett: thanks for your mentions but now i can't undo the upgrade .. i find solution
<cfhowlett> newbie89, what was the solution?
<newbie89> cfhowlett: i couldn't find any solution yet
<cfhowlett> newbie89, ah.  sorry.  reinstall 14.04.1???
<newbie89> cfhowlett: sorry my english :)
<cfhowlett> newbie89, I'm an American in China.  Your English is understandable.
<newbie89> cfhowlett: i don't think reinstall 14.04
<cfhowlett> newbie OK ...
<minsikcho> Hi. I have some problems with hibernation in U45JC (Asus Laptop)
<minsikcho> I've checked by uswsusp and dmesg that suspending and hibernation works correctly, but if I login to my account, it just turns black.
<xubuntu99i> stuck at os xubuntu 14.04 to 14.10 upgradation
<plod> Hello, I've recently installed 14.10 fresh. When I run certain programs (Firefox, Komodo-edit, Web Browser, synergy) the whole machine locks up displaying nothing but black, and only a reboot fixes. I cannot seem to find anything in logs but I am not 100% sure where to look.
<ObrienDave> video drivers up to date?
<plod> as far as I know, I have intel chipset
<plod> tried to find newer driver intel only provide 14.04 packages
<plod> ii  xserver-xorg-video-intel                    2:2.99.914-1~exp1ubuntu4
<ObrienDave> get intel drivers from https://01.org/linuxgraphics/
<xubuntu28w> bonjour
<cfhowlett> !fr | xubuntu28w,
<ubottu> xubuntu28w,: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<knome> xubuntu28w, hello
<lord4163> My mom asked me why since we switched from Unity to Xubuntu, there are no thumbnails in the file picker. How do I enable it?
<holstein> lord4163: you mean, from unity to xfce? ubuntu and xubuntu are both ubuntu.. you want thumbnails view of what files in thunar?
<lord4163> holstein: No in the GTK file picker. (the one when you upload pictures to the interwebz)
<holstein> lord4163: a screenshot may help me better understand waht you are asking about.. otherwise, try http://i.stack.imgur.com/4fUhS.png from http://askubuntu.com/questions/143253/how-can-i-enable-thumbnails-on-xubuntu-desktop ..should still be the same
<lord4163> holstein: http://java-gnome.sourceforge.net/doc/api/4.1/org/gnome/gtk/FileChooser.html
<lord4163> When in a folder with pictures it shows tiny little thumbnails on the ubuntu-desktop and in xubuntu-desktop it just shows black icons.
<holstein> lord4163: try the setting i linked, friend.. and let the volunteers know if it works for you
<lord4163> Hope to see the option for different views like on the KDE desktop. You have to be a darn eagle to see what the picture is!!!
<holstein> lord4163: you can look into "wishlist" bugs.. i would go as far upstream as possible.. debian, or the actual creators of the applications that you are seeking features for.. cheers
<knome> lord4163, i don't think there is other views for the gtk file picker
<knome> s/is/are/
<lord4163> knome: it's stupid, it has been this crappy for as long as I use Linux.
<knome> lord4163, patches are welcome
<holstein> lord4163: you can always use the one from kde that you prefer
<lord4163> holstein: No the problem is, is that only the folders which I have viewed before in thunar have the thumbnails it seems like.
<lord4163> holstein: Really?
<holstein> lord4163: i *actually* prefer if the way it as, as well.. so "crappy", keep in mind, its not necessarily anything more that just a preferece that we dont share
<lord4163> holstein: I don't know how you like this better: First open thunar, browse to the folder with the pictures you want to upload, remember the names of the pictures, then go back to your browser, hope you remembered the names, and then select them, instead of seeing them directly.
<holstein> lord4163: i prefer the text-only..
<holstein> lord4163: the size is "better" for me.. i think its great you want thumbnails.. and you should and can have them
<holstein> lord4163: i would consider just using kubuntu as a base, though, since it seems it fits your needs better "out of the box".. or, use a mix (which can be challenging, but possible
<lord4163> holstein: Right so you prefer this size of the thumbnail? You must have a very good sight then http://i.imgur.com/awJ5mdI.png
<holstein> lord4163: i prefer, as i said, *no* thumbs.. i like a text list.. but, i have other options for filemanagers, when i want/need
<holstein> lord4163: i have not tried to change the gtk picker, but, if you want to find out what ubuntu is using in unity, you may be able to use that.. however, the path of least resistance may be to just start with kde
<lord4163> holstein: The reason why I use XFCE is because the computer it's running on is terribly slow. If you know how to upgrade the file chooser, I would be happy to follow your instructions.
<lord4163> holstein: However this must be a bug right?
<knome> lord4163, i wouldn't consider it a bug but a design decision.
<lord4163> knome: Well no, this is something that works on Unity, but doesn't on XFCE.
<knome> lord4163, xfce/gtk isn't designed to be like unity
<lord4163> It works on GNOME too, it's a bug in XFCE that doesn't generate the thumbnails appropriately.
<knome> afaik it shouldn't depend on the DE, but the application that calls the dialog, but if it's about the DE too, then notice that xfce mostly uses GTK2 and the others GTK3
<lord4163> Even in the GTK2 era, my mom never complained about this to me. And maybe I should clarify the problem more precisely?
<knome> possibly
<knome> i understand you're talking about the GTK file picker
<knome> not thunar, or the desktop
<holstein> lord4163: why not put your mom on something that you guys prefer?
<lord4163> What do you mean?
<holstein> lord4163: id say, its not going to be trivial to change that functionality, but its totaly possible
<holstein> lord4163: i mean if kde or unity is a better fit or preferred, why not use one of those for your mom?
<lord4163> holstein: As I earlier mentioned, those DE's are unusable on this old laptop.
<lord4163> So this is how it looks like in the folders I have visited before in Thunar http://i.imgur.com/dR4jIdq.png
<holstein> lord4163: maybe you can explain that to your mom, and also how there are always compromises.. also, consider mate if gnome2 is what she is used to and asking for
<lord4163> This is how it looks like in folders I have NOT visited before in Thunar http://imgur.com/2UF7JHG
<holstein> lord4163: this reads to me like what you are talking about, correct? http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=3470
<lord4163> holstein: I have been liking XFCE and it has been a pleasure to swap the DE. I don't know about libexo?
<lord4163> will be afk for a while
<holstein> lord4163: cool.. let the volunteers know when you need more assistance.. good luck to you and your mom
<lord4163> holstein: To who should I report this bug?
<deshipu> !bugs | lord4163
<ubottu> lord4163: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lord4163> deshipu: I'm unsure if this is a Ubuntu specific bug tho?
<deshipu> lord4163: doesn't matter
<ThePendulum> I again have this issue that I can't shutdown o_o
<Naphatul> i can't edit network connections anymore from networkmanager, might it have something to do with me messing with ethtool last night?
<Naphatul> or it might have been from upgrading to 14.10 but i think i changed some settings since
<Naphatul> also i'm running systemd
<knome> Naphatul, networkmanager expects all connections to be in "auto" mode, it will not manage connections that have manually set configuration elsewhere
<Naphatul> knome, but i can't hit the edit button at all even to edit new connections
<Naphatul> even with a new connection i still can't change it for that either
<knome> i mean, all *devices* to be in "auto" mode
<Naphatul> well i tried changing it but still nothing
<Naphatul> or do they need to be on separate lines?
<knome> i don't understand the question
<Naphatul> in /etc/network/interfaces the line "auto lo"
<Naphatul> i added eth0 to it
<knome> actually, looking at my version of the file, i think that they just shouldn't exist there
<Naphatul> so that file is empty?
<knome> Naphatul, just remove eth0 from there
<Naphatul> knome, it wasn't there untill i added it
<knome> but i would still say it's probably a symptom of playing with ethtool
<Naphatul> is there a way to reset the interface settings?
<Naphatul> oh wait ehtool changes don't persist after reboot do they?
<Alexfrench> try to see your administrator rights for shutdown
<Alexfrench> maybe the update to 14.10 change it
<Alexfrench> tres sympa ceux qui ne repondent pas !!
<spidey-linux> Is there anybody who knows to migration the data from HDD to SSD with Xubuntu
<baizon> spidey-linux: well i used clonezilla
<baizon> spidey-linux: http://frugaltech.happystoic.com/ssdlinux
<baizon> this should help
<Airbander> Hi
<Airbander> where can i found the folder who contain the xubuntu wallpapers and thanks
<baizon> Airbander: http://docs.xubuntu.org/1404/settings-preferences.html
<spidey-linux> Thanx baizon, I hope to red these soon.
<Airbander> thanks
<Airbander> guys how open a folder from terminal
<Airbander> and how to start mp3 music or image to listen and watch
<bazhang> !crosspost | Airbander
<ubottu> Airbander: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Meerkat> Airbander, enter 'thunar &' in that terminal window
<Airbander> thanks Meerkat
<Airbander> this work for every file ?
<Airbander> like mp3 mp4 mkv and docs ?
<Airbander> ya it's working
<Airbander> thanks you are the man
<Airbander> Guys
<Airbander> mv to move files and rename
<Airbander> there is not a command to rename only
<Meerkat> you rename with mv. mv OLD_NAME NEW_NAME
<Airbander> i know my question i want to know if ther is only a rename command
<Airbander> and thanks
<knome> Airbander, the "only rename" command is mv
<Airbander> ok
<Airbander> thanks
<Airbander> i think i'm gonna add a new command for linux comunity is that sound cool ?
<baizon> for rename?
<Airbander> ya
<baizon> no, sounds bad
<Airbander> why
<knome> i think you can add it as a symlink for yourself, but there's no need to overcomplicate things
<Airbander> :'(
<Airbander> ok guys
<Meerkat> rename is used for renaming multiple files with a regex
<Airbander> regex
<Meerkat> so that command already exists but is used for a slightly different purpose
<Airbander> know we are one the same line
<Airbander> thanks for this command
<Airbander> regex i'm coming
<knome> Airbander, if you simply want to rename files, you really don't need "rename"
<knome> Airbander, don't overcomplicate.
<Airbander> lol
<Airbander> guys i'm new in linux
<Airbander> dont take me seriously
<knome> well, this isn't a channel for joking either
<Airbander> i wasn't
<knome> you weren't joking but we shouldn't take you seriously? you're sending mixed messages.
<Airbander> you have time to chat
<Airbander> ncie
<Airbander> nice
<knome> #xubuntu-offtopic is for the general chatter.
<Airbander> cool
<Airbander> any fast way to learn linux ?
<knome> Airbander, as i said, please take the general chatter to #xubuntu-offtopic
<Airbander> ok
<Airbander> Hi Guys again
<Airbander> when i type [poweroff] in command line the computer off very fast is that damage file system in linux or programs ?
<Airbander> files system*
<Airbander> and thanks
<Airbander> any one here ?
<krytarik> !patience | Airbander
<ubottu> Airbander: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Airbander> ok thanks
<airglide> hello everyone, i would like to install a software Raid 1 on my xubuntu pc which has two identical hdd how do I have to proceed?
<holstein> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<holstein> airglide: ^
<holstein> also.. mini iso can help get the base install the way you want..
<holstein> !Mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<airglide> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<airglide> I've read http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID but it isn't clear to me if it is possible to install first xubuntu on one hdd and then set up raid 1 for the first (on which the os is running) and the second. If i use parted i can't use that on a running system, can I?
<holstein> airglide: just dont even think about xubuntu.. just install *ubuntu*.. then, you can get that base working and running as you want.. you can use the mini iso that has more options, or, a server iso that is built for RAID environments.. *then*, after that is as you want, you install xubuntu-desktop, or xfce.. or whatevrer
<airglide> okey ;) I'll try it that way, thanks
<sergio-br22> hello
<sergio-br22> are someone having problem with crackling audio ?
<Airbander> Hi
<Airbander> brb
<holstein> sergio-br22: no.. when did it start happening? after an update? right after install? has it ever worked? do you have a way to test  with a live CD or in windows to make sure the hardware isnt broken?
<sergio-br22> I think it was working well before
<holstein> sergio-br22: you think? before what?
<sergio-br22> audio crack a little bit watch movie in the web
<holstein> sergio-br22: only with flash audio?
<sergio-br22> when i installed in this laptop, it was good
<sergio-br22> until last week i think, it was good
<holstein> sergio-br22: that can be an issue with flash.. i would isolate that, and dont assume an audio problem with the machine or operating system if its just with flash audio online
<sergio-br22> no, it happens too with retroarch
<holstein> sergio-br22: so, is it with *all* audio? or not?
<holstein> !audio | sergio-br22
<ubottu> sergio-br22: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sergio-br22> first I thought that the problem was with retroarch, so I watched a web serie today, and realize that the problem maybe is with all audio
<holstein> sergio-br22: the link above will help you isolate..
<sergio-br22> ok
<holstein> links*
<sergio-br22> just a question, Alsa in ubuntu use Pulse for anything?
<holstein> sergio-br22: the links should help.. pulse is included in xubuntu
<sergio-br22> when I use Alsa, am I using really Alsa or Pulse with Alsa emulation or something like that?
<holstein> sergio-br22: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio
<sergio-br22> ok, thanks
<sergio-br22> I noticed now, the right bar in the volume applet is a little bit bigger: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-31-10-2014-195350.php
<xubuntu12w> Hello.  I want to learn how to use menuLibre.  It didn't work in my 14.04 Xubuntu.  Instructions I found said that it was broken (why did the Xubuntu people use a program that wasn't ready for public use?), that the fixed version would appear in 14.10 when it came out, and that, soon after, a repaired version would be available for download into 14.04.  I upgraded my old laptop to 14.10, and menuLibre still doesn't work.  I can't 
<sergio-br22> when linux 3.16 go to backport?
<brainwash> sergio-br22: feb 2015, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<sergio-br22> hum
<brainwash> any problems with 3.13 in trusty?
<sergio-br22> well, it does not recognizes PS3 joystick :)
<sergio-br22> maybe a stupid question... but why canonical didn't stayed with a long term kernel in a LTS version ?
<brainwash> 3.13 is a long term kernel version, because canonical will support if for 5 years :)
<sergio-br22> heh, but not upstream
<brainwash> it
<brainwash> they will backport important fixes
<sergio-br22> 3.14 would fits better with 14.04
<brainwash> but 3.14 was released after the kernel freeze
<sergio-br22> this thing in release stuff in fixed dates does not work always...
<sergio-br22> yeah
<brainwash> that's how things work in the ubuntu world
<xubuntu12w> Does anyone know about the use of menuLibre?
<slickymaster> xubuntu12w: http://smdavis.us/doku/doku.php?id=menulibre-docs
<puke> hey guys. is there a "devices" application in xubuntu like the one in ubuntu?
<puke> that i can see my usb memories for example
<deshipu> there is a 'devices' section in the thunar's panel
<deshipu> side panel, I mean
<puke> deshipu: do you know the application that i'm trying to tell?
<puke> deshipu: sorry, my english may not be good
<deshipu> no, sorry, I'm not using ubuntu
<puke> deshipu: in ubuntu, i press the super key and type "devices", and a little app opens
<puke> deshipu: i can see usb memories, harddisks and such
<deshipu> thunar shows that in the side panel
<puke> deshipu: oh, sorry.
<puke> deshipu: can i like format them from thunar?
<deshipu> no, but I think you can format them from the usb creator
<puke> deshipu: do you have any tips, shortcuts, hacks for xubuntu? i'm using ubuntu for more than a year and now i want to go to xubuntu.
<deshipu> at least it used to do that
<puke> i dont like unity
<puke> deshipu: i will check it. thank you very much
<deshipu> there are lots of those on the internet, just search for them
<deshipu> !info
<deshipu> !info usb-creator-gtk
<ubottu> usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME). In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.62 (utopic), package size 22 kB, installed size 222 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<deshipu> that's the one you need
<puke> deshipu: thank you very much.
<puke> one more question before i leave :)
<puke> i executed: "locate *.deb"
<puke> and found vim's deb
<puke> and then i extracted it by dpkg-deb -x vim.deb
<puke> can i take it and go to another machine and run it?
<knome> puke, why don't you install vim from the repositories?
#xubuntu 2014-11-01
<deshipu> or, if it doesn't have network access, with apt-zip
<puke> knome: i want to make a first-aid thingy. my connection is bad and i want to make backups for my mostly used applications
<puke> deshipu: never heard of apt-zip
<deshipu> !info apt-zip
<ubottu> apt-zip (source: apt-zip): Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.18 (utopic), package size 20 kB, installed size 128 kB
<deshipu> puke: basically you run it on a computer with network like you would apt-get, and then it creates a file that you copy to the other computer
<puke> deshipu: can i do this on ubuntu and copy the files to xubuntu?
<puke> or to debian xfce, for example?
<deshipu> yes
<deshipu> well, debian not necessarily
<puke> deshipu: great. thank you very much.
<deshipu> they need to have the same version of *ubuntu
<deshipu> (I think)
<puke> deshipu: thank you very much
<puke> do you guys use chrome or chromium?
<knome> ^ packages like that might or might not work on other versions or in debian, but it's highly suggested not to do that
<puke> knome: thank you very much
<puke> oh, sorry. i know i sound stupid, but, when i install a package from software center, does that application gets copied into /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<deshipu> puke: it's a little more complicated
<deshipu> puke: it gets downloaded there, then the pre-install script from it is executed, then it gets unpacked into your filesystem, then post-install script is executed
<deshipu> puke: the cached .deb file is eventually deleted when you run apt-get clean
<puke> deshipu: i was thinking about copying those files into usb memory, but i guess it's not a good way of solving my problem.
<deshipu> apt-zip should work best :)
<puke> deshipu: sorry :) thank you very much.
<sergio-br22> does the default window composite in 14.10 stills tearing?
<sergio-br22> heya again
<sergio-br22> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1353013
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1353013 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Popping/Crackling sound when playing audio in Ubuntu 14.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<holstein> sergio-br22: do you have a question i can assist you with?
<sergio-br22> take a look at the pictures I attach in the bug report
<sergio-br22> do you have an idea what's happening?
<sergio-br22> this problem is intermittent
<holstein> sergio-br22: is it with the hdmi?
<sergio-br22> no
<holstein> sergio-br22: i dont see any pictures
<holstein> sergio-br22: do you have the issue from the live CD?
<sergio-br22> I attached 3 pictures, one for each comment in the bug report
<sergio-br22> dunno, I need to test with live CD
<holstein> sergio-br22: there are no images at the link you gave, friend
<holstein> sergio-br22: please test with a live iso to remove your user config and system config from the equation and let me know what is happening
<sergio-br22> really? in the messages below
<sergio-br22> ok
<holstein> sergio-br22: correct. i see *no* images
<holstein> sergio-br22: i see text..
<sergio-br22> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/188832596/Normal%20Audio.png
<sergio-br22> this is when i'm getting normal audio
<sergio-br22> and when I get crackling: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/188832678/Crackling%20Audio%201.png
<sergio-br22> and this: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/188832701/Crackling%20Audio%202.png
<holstein> sergio-br22: looks like you have it set to 100% and are getting clipping.. thats not a bug.. turn it down
<sergio-br22> a buttons appears, weird
<sergio-br22> but how it is not bug, if it happens intermittent?
<sergio-br22> sometimes i got a clean audio
<sergio-br22> sometimes don't
<holstein> sergio-br22: how about with the live iso?
<holstein> sergio-br22: please try a live iso..
<holstein> sergio-br22: consider filing the bug upstream with alsa
<sergio-br22> with 14.04 or 14.04.1 ?
<holstein> sergio-br22: try with whatever you *know* worked before
<sergio-br22> ok
<holstein> sergio-br22: you said you "thought" it was working "before".. so whatever that means.. before whatever..
<sergio-br22> ok
<sennn> xubuntu 's performance better than lubuntu,cheers
<cubed_root> is there a way to configure the save/open dialog box globally?
<holstein> cubed_root: configure it to do what? im not sure that i have ever tried to configure it "globally", or otherwise.. what is the goal?
<balance> hi
<BalTun> hello
<balance> I'm running xubuntu in virtual box because my university wants me to. It is very very slow and I get this on startup: SMBus adress uninitialized - upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr  ------ intel_rapl no valid rapl domaisn found in package 0.
<balance> it does start up though it just takes ages
<holstein> balance: did you try to force_addr=0xaddr ?
<balance> holstein: I absolutly don't get what this istrying to tell me
<balance> where should I use it?
<holstein> balance: well, ideally, that would be a message about the *actual* machine linux is running on.. a "warning" message.. but, its likely that the virtualization you are running is just old/misconfigured
<holstein> balance: what host OS? windows? i would just go and make sure you have the latest version of virtualbox, and check all your setting for the VM..
<balance> holstein hmm, my IT prof gave us this virtual box image and it seems it worked for 300 people before me, so, I think it can't eb that misconfigured.
<balance> win 8.1 yeah and VB is new but I'll check
<balance> thanks
<holstein> balance: the *host* is misconfigured, friend.. not the image
<holstein> balance: your host.. windows running the virtualbox host.. thats what i would look at.. and thats what im saying can be misconfigured.. otherewise, id just call your prof up, since its his operating system, and not xubuntu
<balance> holstein: it's a new VB installation on a fresh system. ok I just though I come here and ask about these errors/warnings - maybe it was related. thanks
<holstein> balance: doesnt matter that you actually *just* installed it.. its about the version.. please make sure you have the latest version of virtualbox for the windows host you are using.. or, whatever specific version your prof requires you to be useing
<balance> holstein sure
<holstein> balance: there are options, such as nomodeset.
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> balance: there is also this http://askubuntu.com/questions/298290/smbus-bios-error-while-booting-ubuntu-in-virtualbox
<balance> thanks I'll check that out :)
<holstein> balance: having guest additions installed in to the guest would be one of the first things i would do..
<holstein> i would apply updates on the host and guest (since you say you can run the guest os, eventually) and install the guest additions, and updates to virtualbox.. and see if that solves your issue. otherwise, just save the state, suspended, and you wont need to reboot
<balance> holsteinyep true I'll make that thanks
<BalTun> I have an xubuntu 14.04 and I had installed some apps for block/unblock that is activated when system returns after a sleep state. It was long time ago so I forgot what I was installed. Now I have situation when I open my laptop and see one of 3 window for unlock, random one. And one of this 3 doesn't get write password. So when it's showing I have to reboot whole system to login. How I can find out what kind of block soft is used and how to make only one of
<BalTun>  this to work ?
<holstein> BalTun: you installed what to block and unblock what?
<BalTun> block system. Authorisation window which appears when computer come back from sleep mode
<holstein> BalTun: you should be able to see your "history" in the terminal, by typing "history".. if you used the command line to install otherwise, you should be able to use the package manager of your choice to see what applications you have installed
<holstein> BalTun: you set it up to require a password when resuming from standby? that shouldnt require adding any applications..
<BalTun> cool, now I see that I have installed gnome-screensaver and xscreensaver
<holstein> BalTun: both of those can offer to "lock" the screen.. you can share screenshots to help use help you..
<cubed_root> holstein: i'm probably nitpicking, but i want the left side of my open/save dialog box to be what it is in my nautilus file manager
<holstein> cubed_root: you mean, the nautilus bookmarks setup?
<cubed_root> i mean more the folders that appear on the left -- in nautilus i can configure them, in the dialogs i can't
<holstein> cubed_root: i mean, basically, *everything* is cusomizable, in one way or another.. but, that is probably the gtk filechooser rather than a file manager.. not sure what configuration, if any, is available by default
<holstein> cubed_root: i might try a larger, upstream xfce community
<cubed_root> holstein: just having the gtk filehooser is something to google -- thanks!!
<cubed_root> *filechooser
<BalTun> holstein:   can I install and use synaptic in xubuntu to control packages ?
<ronin> if i delete a file with delete
<ronin> is there a way to undo
<BalTun> how i can upgrade xubuntu from 14.04 to 14.10 ?
<drc> BalTun:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes
<drc> ronin: Not really
<ronin> lol
<drc> ronin: But if you really must try, start here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/file_recovery
<ronin> why is there no a recycle bin
<drc> There is...Trash...but you said "delete", that really deletes the file, not just throws the file in the trash.
<cfhowlett> BalTun,  sudo do-release-upgrade
<BalTun> should I upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 will it give more pluses or more minuses ?
<drc> BalTun: Unless you really need something in 14.10 not in 14.04 (like some updated app) I'd say stick with the LTS (14.04)
<ronin> what was a good really basic code editor for xubuntu
<ronin> something like notepad++
<drc> ronin:   "code" editor or "text" editor (i.e., are you really coding and need all the bells and whistles therein or just editing text/config files)?
<ronin> mostly editing small scripts or config files
<drc> ronin: Then mousepad should work for you, imo.
<drc> It's already installed by default.
<ronin> i have leafpad
<ronin> as default
<drc> Leafpad should work also.  You must have an old version of Xubuntu then :)
<ronin> :)
<ronin> im too lazy to upgrade :D
<ronin> and im happy with the old one
<ronin> finding xubuntu was the best day right after when i quit church
<drc> Just make sure you keep an eye on the EOL for that version (security updates, if and when)
<ronin> yup
<Airbander> Hi
<drc> Hello
<Airbander> how update bios from linux and thanks
<Alexfrench> lol le retour de la veangeance
<Alexfrench> ou comment je ne lis jamai la doc
<Airbander> salut
<cfhowlett> !fr | Alexfrench,
<ubottu> Alexfrench,: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sjoshi> Hello, I have installed Xubuntu14.10 on Lenovo Ideapad Z510 but facing touchpad issues... i am not able to scroll via the edges or even 2 fingers scrolling is not working
<Airbander> Hi guys
<slickymaster> !hi | Airbander
<ubottu> Airbander: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Airbander> This is the second time and this message pop up to me what should i do to stop it and thanks this is the image
<Airbander> http://postimg.org/image/xeu3i0yqx/
<Airbander> should i upgrade or not
<Airbander> I don't know if this will upgrade the system or not ( Security or best perform )
<Airbander> Or just theme of ubuntu
<xubuntu444> I am trying to install 14-10 on a old laptop. It s hung at bcmwl-kernel-source (i386)
<xubuntu444> I have found what says is a answer, sudo apt-get install
<newbo> hey guys. i can only see my / partition and nothing else. how can i fix this? i got 3 more partitions.
<newbo> i can't see them in file manager
<newbo> not in desktop either
<newbo> ok, here's another one then. i remapped xfce4-popup-whiskermenu to Super key. but if i press super+t for terminal, whisker menu AND terminal opens.
<newbo> how can i make it open whisker menu when i RELEASE the super button?
<newbo> like this question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/483106/bind-super-win-key-release-event-not-press-in-xfce-4-10
<newbo> it's old and never answered. my question is the same
<newbo> or this one: http://askubuntu.com/questions/501052/xubuntu-open-whisker-with-super-button-issue
<newbo> oh man f this. i chose delete ubuntu and install xubuntu, and it deleted all my hdd. f man.
<knome> newbo, please watch the language as this is a family-friendly channel
<bekks> newbo: So you deleted your whole data when installing Ubuntu, already.
<newbo> bekks: no, i did not.
<newbo> i was dual booting windows and ubuntu.
<newbo> and because unity is so much slow, i installed xubuntu instead.
<bekks> newbo: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop would have been sufficient.
<newbo> bekks: will it delete unity? or, does not start unity at all?
<bekks> newbo: It will neither uninstall unity, not automagically not start it. When logging in, you can choose what to start.
<newbo> well.. there goes my other partitions...
<newbo> bekks: do you know a way of solving my previous questions? about whisker menu and super key release?
<bekks> newbo: No, I never used whisker.
<newbo> bekks: your shortcuts execute when you press the key, right? not when you release the key?
<bekks> newbo: Correct.
<newbo> bekks: do you know a way of making it execute on release?
<bekks> newbo: No. I doubt thats possible at all.
<newbo> bekks: when i set a shortcut for super key, if i press super+t for terminal, for example, whisker AND terminal opens.
<newbo> bekks: so i mapped super+space to whisker. but i was curious if i can make super key to open whisker only.
<newbo> thanks anyway
#xubuntu 2014-11-02
<Airbander> Hi guys
<Airbander> i have  a message ask me to update from 14.04 to 14.10 so should i do it ?
<xubuntu283> howdy
<xubuntu283> it is very handy to have this available while installing Xubuntu
<xubuntu283> anybody here run on an odroid?
<Hund> xubuntu283: I do.
<xubuntu283> which model?
<Hund> xubuntu283: LG G2. Im getting the Note 4 soon. :)
<xubuntu283> not exactly what I was asking.  Check out hardkernel.com
<Hund> xubuntu283: Oh.
<Hund> :P
<Guest79532> sorry Hund, my system was done installing and rebut
<Guest79532> what was said after I mentioned hardkernel.com?
<Hund> Guest79532: I said "Oh". :P
<Hund> Guest79532: I just thought you missspelled Android.
<Leviticus> !ops | yo rww in here ban me waaaaa
<ubottu> yo rww in here ban me waaaaa: ops is Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - gnomefreak, TheSheep, Myrtti, Pricey, knome, bazhang, ikonia, Flannel, elky, mneptok, Pici, pleia2, Unit193, holstein or genii!
<Guest79532> No problem
<linux-e> Hello everyone
<linux-e> is there anybody out there
<baizon> !ask | linux-e
<ubottu> linux-e: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu13w> hello !
<xubuntu13w> can some one tell me what the benefits are of getting a home server?
<xubuntu13w> instead of a NAS
<xubuntu13w> i would like to use a free server software package and have a webUI
<linux-e> how can i learn my rams information from terminal? ddr3 or ddr2, hz information
<lindner> is there a way to force tumbler to create thumbnails for a specific folder and its subfolders?
<Bis> Hi
<Bis> Is anyone here?
<cfhowlett> Bis, only a few thousand.
<Bis> Oh
 * Bis hugs cfhowlett 
<Bis> Cfhowlett?
<cfhowlett> Bis, ?
<Bis> You're my pet
<cfhowlett> Bis, I'm nobody's pet.  ask your ubuntu support questions.
<Bis> :(
<koen2> Hello! I have a support question. Is this the right place to ask/
<recon_lap> koen2: sure is , if it about xubuntu
<koen2> yes it is, thank you.
<koen2> I just did a fresh install of Xubuntu 14.04 on a machine on which it was previously running just fine *after an upgrade from 13.10
<recon_lap> hey all, I added a faulty menu item, now it shows up in the menu but not the menu editor. how do i delete it?
<koen2> but my keyboard is not recognized anymore
<koen2> Everywhere I look in the settings and files, it says that my keyboard is Swedish *my keyboard is Swedish
<koen2> but it produces the wrong characters anyway
<recon_lap> koen2: could you be missing the Swedish language pack?
<koen2> I tried to edit /etc/default/keyboard but it was already OK
<koen2> AAHHH
<koen2> of course
<koen2> how do I install it_ The last time I installed Xubuntu kept nagging me about that not all language packs were installed
<koen2> this time it didn\t
<koen2> *now I remember(
<koen2> thanks >(
<koen2> that\s a smiley
<koen2> got it
<koen2> settings /> languae support
<koen2> i think, i will browse around there
<xubuntu42o> m
<xubuntu42o> I'm new xubuntu user, what's firstly do after install xubuntu?
<GridCube> if you didn't tick to install the media controls with the installer you should installthe xubuntu-restricted-extras,after that, have fun
<koen2> help?
<koen2> I can\t get my keyboard to work properly in a fresh install of Xubuntu 14.04.1
<koen2> I have a Swedish keyboard, I installed all missing language packs. All options everywhere seem to point to this being my keyboard, but it still does not work
<koen2> /etc/default/keyboard looks as expected
<koen2> I have installed and removed ibus
<koen2> nothing seems to have any effect
<koen2> logged out / logged in
<koen2> restarted
<koen2> is ibus needed if you only want one keyboard layout>
<recon_lap> koen2: and you select Swedish in the "Layout Settings" for the keyboard?
<koen2> Yes, I have tried both that and checking @use system defaults@
<GridCube> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<koen2> thanks, I\ll check that out right now
<koen2> do i need ibus if I only have one keyboard layout?
<GridCube> i don't know
<koen2> GridCube: thanks but that info doesnt really contain anything that I did not already know
<koen2> for keyboards on desktop environments, it just says to go to settings
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> have you choosen your language at the login stage?
<koen2> now I added a new language to the language list (Albanian), moved it to the top, deleted it, and now my keyboard is Swedish!
<koen2> I will log out and back in and see if it works, thanks for your support :)
<koen2> GridCube: Thanks for your compassion
<koen2> It did not work
<koen2> I gave up, and added a setxkb command to my start-ups
<koen2> this does the trick
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> well, fill a bug report against ibus koen2
<koen2> I think this is a well-known bug, at least it seems so browsing the forums
<koen2> also, I did not have ibus installed
<koen2> people who do a fresh install experience it, not upgraders
<GridCube> oh... well, then probably thats your problem
<JQ> hello
<Alexfrench> hello
<JQ> hey i have a portable drive..2 partitions are encoded in Win Bit locker encryption
<JQ> how can i acess them in xubuntu
<vijay_> hiii
<vijay_> anyone
<athlon> I used to have windows. And the shutdown works well.
<athlon> does anyone here have idea why I can't seem to turn off my xubuntu?
<athlon> like it did turn off going blank etc but then it'll turn on by itself like restart. The difference are only in timing..
<athlon> how would i know that i wasn't because of virus or anything a like?
<Alexfrench> which version ??
<athlon> the 14.04
<athlon> almost all linux though
<athlon> not just xubuntu.
<Alexfrench> i have this too on virtualbox
<athlon> i read that it maybe ". Basically when the laptop is connected to the charger, it always restarts, it cannot be shut off whether by holding down the power button or issuing a shut down command from the OS."
<athlon> was that even possible?
<athlon> Alexfrench: you also had the same on virtualbox?
<athlon> or was it the "wake on lan" bios option that caused this restart?
<athlon> I already have my windows deleted.
<Alexfrench> yes ido
<athlon> Alexfrench: is there a fix to that problem?
<Alexfrench> but my laptop is always plug on the sector
<Alexfrench> without battery indeed
<athlon> Alexfrench: i too. plug on without battery.
<athlon> Alexfrench: does the light power still blink after shutdown?
<Alexfrench> you don't have shutdown button ???
<athlon> Alexfrench: I have the power button with light.
<athlon> Alexfrench: when it shutdown the light off but then after a while it turns on again.
<athlon> so no fix to this problem?
<Alexfrench> weird
<Alexfrench> mine after shutdown no light
<Alexfrench> just a litle one beside power plug
<athlon> like that.
<athlon> mistake, "after shutdown".
<athlon> weird because this problem really didn't showed up on windows. Shutdown perfectly. Doesn't reboot/restart after that.
<Alexfrench> it is a virtualbox xubuntu or an hdd one ???
<athlon> Alexfrench: not a virtualbox
<athlon> Alexfrench: installed linux into my laptop
<Alexfrench> ok
<BalTun> in settings of battery i see on mouse statistic tab an icon of battery. And when battery is loading, i see mouse instead of battery icon. How to fix this bug ?
<Alexfrench> to shutdown your desktop what do you do ???
<athlon> Alexfrench: the shutdown option.
<athlon> Alexfrench: the log out option then shutdown.
<Alexfrench> ok and it reboots ?? that it ??
<athlon> Alexfrench: yes. it reboots.
<athlon> Alexfrench: umm... more like it shutdown. then 2-3seconds it started by itself.
<Alexfrench> strange
<elfy> athlon: try looking BIOS for WOL - there appears to be bug, where shutdown is falsely identified
<athlon> Alexfrench: reboot is right way after shutdown with no time gap.
<athlon> elfy: wouldn't WOL also affect windows then? But it didn't?
<elfy> athlon: I'd guess so - but wouldn't be able to say for sure - long time since I used it
<athlon> elfy: the last time I logged to windows. It shutdown prefectly. But if i login to linux, that problem appears.
<athlon> what to do if I already have the WOL turned off but that problem still persist?
<athlon> I don't know how to fix bios in linux...
<Alexfrench> a bios bug ??
<elfy> not said anything about fixing bios - just turning off an option if you have it turned on
<athlon> It could probably be a bios bug...
<elfy> other than trying it I don't have the issue and hence never dug too deep, WOL was just first in search engine
<athlon> do you know how to fix/upgrade bios in linux?
<athlon> after the bios upgrade I did in the past, the option to disable optimus were gone.
<athlon> so i thoughtit might be the bios bug or something
<elfy> no idea I'm afraid
<elfy> might be a bios bug, who knows, you'd have to search for it
<Alexfrench> try to see the administrator rights for shutdown/reboot/hibernation maybe
<athlon> ?? where?
<athlon> Alexfrench: where?
<Alexfrench> sorry i am looking where on google, i read this on a forum
<Alexfrench> read this in english
<Alexfrench> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man5/logind.conf.5.html
<Alexfrench> i don't know if there a issue but it seems to be a known problem
<athlon> Alexfrench: thanks.
<Alexfrench> ok i still searching
<Alexfrench> here on a french forum one guy say maybe it is an acpi problem
<athlon> Alexfrench: the only thing i know was : http://superuser.com/questions/615201/computer-restarts-on-shutdown
<athlon> I'm using Acer
<sns_> Hi there. I've ran into some issues on 14.10 using xboxdrv
<sns_> Seems it was not enough to do a install of ubuntu-xboxdrv like in previous versions. I still can't get the controller to be assigned to one of 4 controller slots and have the leds stop blinking like crazy
<sns_> any takers?
#xubuntu 2015-10-26
<Zeioth> good morning :)
<miroslav_> I don´t have icons for open office after installing it with dpkg -i
<cfhowlett> miroslav_, open office?  not even in the repos.  try libreoffice
<miroslav_> I have installed libreoffice
<cfhowlett> so why open office?
<viceroy> Can someone point me to a list of the preinstalled applications?
<knome> viceroy, in the menu
<viceroy> Right, but I've already uninstalled it all.
<knome> so do you have a real question/problem you are trying to solve then?
<cfhowlett> viceroy, hey.  Ms. Cleo has retired.  How about you give ALL of the details.
<viceroy> I need to remake a first boot script but I can't find a list of the preinstalled applications
<viceroy> I don't know how else to spell out my question
<knome> what would the first boot script do?
<knome> remove preinstalled applications?
<viceroy> Yeah, and install desired ones
<knome> why don't you use xubuntu-core?
<viceroy> There's a version of Xubuntu with a bunch of tweaks specifically for the laptop I'm using
<cfhowlett> viceroy, apt-cache show xubuntu-desktop       http://paste.ubuntu.com/12968897/
<cfhowlett> viceroy, what laptop?
<viceroy> thank you! that helps perfectly
<viceroy> Acer C720
<cfhowlett> viceroy, that's a chrome machine???
<viceroy> Yep
<cfhowlett> and you're using chrubuntu?
<viceroy> Handy lil machine
<viceroy> Nope, just installed directly on
<cfhowlett> :0
<viceroy> Yeah its a neat lil machine
<viceroy> Just found out I can natively run Morrowind with OpenMW too
<bs0d> Hello. Is this channel alive?
<flocculant> if you mean "are there people about waiting to read a question to see if they can actually answer it" then yes
<bs0d> oh cool. I experience a problem - no signal from HDMI
<bs0d> The video card is Intel HD Graphics 5500 and I have downloaded the Intel Linux drivers from https://01.org/linuxgraphics/
<bs0d> but there is still no signal
<tmsbrg> if you type 'xrandr -q' in console it should give you a list of recognized outputs, including the HDMI
<bs0d> tmbrg, it says http://pastebin.com/Nyq3G8sX
<bs0d> mtbrg Screen0 is the built-in one I suppose, HDMI1 is a mini-hdmi port (not connected) and HDMI 2 is a hdmi port with cable attached
<tmsbrg> so the computer thinks it's connected
<bs0d> yes, and the second display is detected in the display settings window
<rinse_and_repeat> And you're sure you checked the "Use this display" checkbox? ;)
<tmsbrg> maybe the HDMI2 has nothing to render? Might check it in arandr
<tmsbrg> seems like the display should be cloned, but don't know
<bs0d> the display remains black and sais no signal for every mode (clone / extend)
<tmsbrg> is it the correct display? is the cable fully working? I don't have much experience with such a problem
<bs0d> yes, I have only two displays. The cable is working, as I use it on a daily basis and it works fine for my another laptop with Windows on it
<bs0d> maybe the problem is in the driver?
<bs0d> did HDMI work for you with generic drivers shipped with Xubuntu, or you had to install vendor-specific drivers?
<tmsbrg> it worked with the standard drivers
<tmsbrg> but I have AMD on my laptop
<tmsbrg> AMD/ATI
<tmsbrg> you have to download intel drivers via their site? Because I thought there was a built in thing to switch drivers
<bs0d> hmm arandr sais both outputs are active
<bs0d> yes, I downloaded the driver here https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-installer-linux-1.2.0  they provide a .deb package
<bs0d> with generic drivers it did not work either
<tmsbrg> maybe then it doesn't have to do with the drivers, since both drivers seem to work, but not use HDMI output
<tmsbrg> not sure though
<tmsbrg> driver problems are the worst
<nikolam> Who was so clever to name regular desktop right-click 'Delete' that pushes things to Trash, as "Move to trash" in Xubuntu XFCE  and to make 'Delete' deletes files instantly without putting into trash?
<nikolam> You got to have in mind that regular joe would start to use Xubuntu (14.04) and expect to have deleted items in trash can like on all desktops
<Hekau> xubuntu hibernate has some problems... sometimes I get black screen after re-hibernating...
<nikolam> Hekau, worth of reporting a bug, it is most probably Linux bug in supporting hardware or something. What is your motherboard/machine?
<bs0d> Hello again
<bs0d> I need to install manufacturer chipset drivers: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201411-16196/
<bs0d> Are they available in xubuntu repositories?
<bs0d> I do indeed see a bunch of xserver-xorg-video-intel stuff in the SW center, not sure though which one do I need
<bs0d> could anyone help please?
<Hekau> I have xubuntu 15.04 and I'm using this installer https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<Hekau> check "installer" in filter
<Hekau> after installing this package, you should find "Intel graphics installer for linux" in your menu
<Hekau> run it, install it
<bs0d> Intel Graphics Installer for Linux* 1.2.0 - is this the one I need?
<Hekau> if your xubuntu version is 15.04 then yes
<bs0d> My version is 14.04 LTS
<bs0d> Will it work in this case?
<Hekau> nope
<bs0d> do you accidentally know if there is any repository where I can get this drivers for v14.04 LTS?
<Hekau> nope, don't think if there is one
<Hekau> there's drivers for 14.10 and 15.04 versions
<bs0d> Sorry to be so annoying, I'd like to ask about the OEM installation version
<bs0d> What is the difference between regular and OEM installation? The 14.04 LTS installer suggested such a choice and I have chosen regular installation
<flocculant> the OEM version would be if you wanted to install to a load of machines - there are extra steps - we don't test that
<bs0d> I am upgrading 14.04 LTS to 15.04
<bs0d> hope after the upgrade I will be able to use the Intel drivers
<flocculant> upgrading from 14.04 to 15.04 isn't a supported option, should have gone to 14.10 when that was still live
<flocculant> and if you've got graphics issues then I'd be more inclined towards clean install than upgrading
<drc> And 15.04 only has about 2 or 3 months until EOL now that15.10 has been released.
<Hekau> yeah, just do clean install of 15.04 and do not format your /home, reuse it
<rabobank> hey all i have a two monitor xubuntu machine, but when i replaced one of the monitors with a bigger one it somehow created a second and distinct desktop environment for it... i can move my mouse inbetween desktops (monitors) but not windows. if i open a terminal on one monitor, and then the other, it closes the first terminal session... any ideas how to reset/unscrew this up?
<rabobank> also xrandr only shows the monitor associated with the desktop that i invoke it from via terminal
<wzsun> Hey I upgraded to 15.10 but it hangs when it starts and its just stuck on the circle indicator
<wzsun> anyone know a fix?
<bs0d> I cannot find version 15.04 in the Downloads section of the website. It suggests 14.04 LTS or 15.10
<bs0d> Are there any archives of the earlier versions out there?
<drc> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/
<drc> bs0d ^^
<bs0d> drc: thanks :)
<drc> The DL page only shows the LTS and the current release (and maybe the upcoming beta at the proper time)
<drc> bs0d: You do know that 15.04 will be EOL in 3 months?
<bs0d> drc: I hope that Intel some day will update their graphics installer to support 15.10 - currently sais "distribution not supported"
<drc> ah...bummer :(
<bs0d> drc: interesting after I install the drivers If I upgrade to 15.10, will the driver will remain operational? :)
<drc> Probably not (guess)...I'm guessing they don't support it because of the kernel upgrade.
<bs0d> drc: fcuk >< bad news
<bs0d> drc: so - no updates, no upgrades after install?
<drc> no, you can <update> 15.04, but I wouldn't <upgrade> to 15.10.
<drc> But I am surprised that Intel doesn't support 15.10.
<xubuntuNewbie> Hi there, I see that the new xubuntu version is available for download. Thx to everyone involved building it. I'm currently running xubuntu 15.04. The software updater tells me 15.10 is available. Will it upgrade automatically or does this only for for ubuntu?
<bs0d> drc: unfortunately, yes: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-installer-linux-1.2.0
<xubuntuNewbie> for for -> work for
<bs0d> xubuntuNewbie: as far as I understand it will not upgrade automatically, unless you let it do so
<bs0d> xubuntuNewbie: you can upgrade in the SW center
<flocculant> xubuntuNewbie: it should come up when you're notified of updates
<xubuntuNewbie> it just popped up :-) Was just wondering if this upgrade process works for xubuntu or only for the original Ubuntu version
<bs0d> xubuntuNewbie: Im pretty sure it works for xubuntu as well. Give it a try
<xubuntuNewbie> ok, just clicked on upgrade and the software manager window closed and nothing seems to be happening
<xubuntuNewbie> bs0d: clicking on upgrade in the sw updater does not start the xubuntu upgrade. Tried it twice now. Window just closes and doesn't seem to do anything
<bs0d> xubuntuNewbie: hmm .. interesting. Couple of hours ago I tried to upgrade 14.04 LTS and it worked well
<bs0d> I got a popup winow telling me how many packets the system is going to download and that it will not possible to cancel the installation
<bs0d> drc: a stupid question - how do I upgrade when Intel eventually releases the new drivers? First distro then drivers? :)
<bs0d> drc: or the other way around
<drc> I'd upgrade distro first (kernel, remember :)
<drc> But then, I never upgrade...I always re-install (separate ~/home)
 * drc notes this is a hangover from the Bad Old Days.
<bs0d> I experience a weird problem in 15.04
<bs0d> The menu which asks for password to unlock the drive does not accept input into the input field. Input is typed in the background in the uppermost left corner :
<bs0d> :\
<bs0d> weird
<drc> you have an encrypted drive?
<bs0d> drc: yes. I chose encryption + LVM during installation
<bs0d> drc: that's employer requirement to use encrypted media - I cant get around it
<drc> Have fun :)  I have no knowledge of encrypted drives, nor LVM. (Don't want any either :)
 * drc is just a simple user.
<bs0d> drc: it looks like a bug specific for 15.04, because I can type password normally in 14.04 LTS and 15.10
<bs0d> Which packages do I need to install in order to build a driver from the sources? IIRC, Ubuntu-like systems (and Debian) are not shipped with a compiler-suite with them by default
<waltsn> Hey does anyone know how to downgrade the kernel?
<xubuntu78o> I upgraded my XPS13 from 15.04 and now X won't start. Is there a way to get it to autoconfigure?
<flocculant> bs0d: possibly bug 1359689
<ubottu> bug 1359689 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "cryptsetup password prompt not shown" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359689
<MisterMom> have the naming of network cards been changed in 15.10,  instead of eth0 I now have enp0s25,  is this correct and proper ?
<flocculant> MisterMom: yes - that is right
<drc> yes
<MisterMom> ok
<drc> MisterMom: Caught me by surprise also...
<MisterMom> what does it mean ?
<drc> MisterMom: see https://wiki.freedesktop.org/www/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<MisterMom> drc, thanks
<drc> MisterMom: np (what it really means is that the network gods decided to change things again :)
<MisterMom> lol yeah just reading the naming conventions now
<flocculant> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2015-June/038777.html
<flocculant> MisterMom: ^^ sums up what happened in *buntu recently
<flocculant> dkessel: I've put nothing on the QA blueprint re autopkg testing - if you think you'll get time to look at it then feel free to add it
<flocculant> poor old task has been postponed for ~4 cycles now :D
<MisterMom> thanks ppl at least it looks like progress
<flocculant> oh deary me ... channel fail
<drc> no, flocculant fail :)
<flocculant> :)
<MisterMom> have a great day :-)
<brianc_> Guys, how do I check a partition size from the command line?
<cubatron> Hi to everybody
<brianc_> fdisk -l shows me the size of the devices, but not the partitions on each device
<drc> brianc_: man df (for options)
<cubatron> I need help, I already upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10, but my eth0 doesn't work
<brianc_> @drc, thank you, the partition doesn't have a filesystem yet though
<drc> cubatron: The name has changed, use inxi -F to find the new name
<drc> cubatron: see https://wiki.freedesktop.org/www/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<cubatron> drc, when I install my network do not start, after rread some forums I manage to start my Wlan
<cubatron> But my eth0 do not connect
<flocculant> cubatron: please read what people tell you - then you'll see why it doesn't work
<cubatron> If I restart y have to make a network-manager restart
<drc> cubatron: "eth0" does not work anymore (with much work)...use the new name
<cubatron> OK how I fix my problem whith the new nae
<cubatron> name
<drc> cubatron: don't bother, just use the new name, it'll be much simpler.  But if you must, the options are at the bottom of the link I gave you.
<cubatron> I will try to understand, I not an advanced user, thanks
<drc> cubatron: But did you mean "how do I find the new name"?
<kaerhon> hello
<drc> hello
<kaerhon> question : is there a wacom tablet utility in xubuntu 15.04?
<cubatron> drc, if I use "ln -s /dev/null /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-setup-link.rules" will solve all my problems?
<drc> cubatron: why bother?  inxi -n (or -F) is less typing (and it's installed by default)
<flocculant> kaerhon: this might help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2274775&p=13281407&viewfull=1#post13281407 - other than that - not got one, never had one, so never needed to troubleshoot
<kaerhon> flocculant, well, it's not not working, i just wanted to know if there was a quick graphical way to tweak pressure sensitivity
<kaerhon> thanks
<flocculant> right - no idea I'm afraid - but if there is such a thing in Ubuntu - then you should be able to install it in Xubuntu
<kaerhon> hmm good to know thank you!
<cubatron> I have problem with networks in the new xubuntu 15.10, any help
<drc> cubatron: Same problem?  Same answer.
<cubatron> drc, I do this "You disable the assignment of fixed names, so that the unpredictable kernel names are used again. For this, simply mask udev's rule file for the default policy: ln -s /dev/null /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-setup-link.rules (since v209: this file was called 80-net-name-slot.rules in release v197 through v208)"
<cubatron> but that's not solve anything
<drc> OK, I'm out.
<flocculant> cubatron: do you even have /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-setup-link.rules because if you don't then that wouldn't work
<sorinello> Unit193, hello, are you around ?
<cubatron> flocculant, I just have "70-persistent-net.rules"
<drc> sorinello: Haven't seen him all day.
<sorinello> thanks drc
<flocculant> cubatron: then making a symbolic link to /dev/null from something that doesn't exist won't help you
<flocculant> cubatron: make sure that network manager is using the right name
<cubatron> I suppose that
<flocculant> no suppose about it
<sorinello> drc, could you help me with a thing ? Some months ago I made an application to auto start. And now I am unable to find nout what mechanism it uses to autostart. It's not in  Session and Startup, but I am unable to find where it starts.. or by whom
<drc> Sorry, beyond my paygrade.
<ochosi> sorinello: looked into /etc/initi.d/ yet?
<ochosi> erm, init.d
<ochosi> that would be if that app you installed runs as a system service
<sorinello> ochosi, it's not there. If I htop, I see it's a child of xfce4/xinitrc
<sorinello> the app in question (synergy) does not have something to autostart out of the box
<sorinello> so I must have made something manually, but I don'tr emember where
<ochosi> did you create an ~/.xinitrc file by any chance?
<sorinello> let me check
<sorinello> ochosi, nope
<ochosi> if not, check /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<sorinello> I also checked .bashrc
<sorinello> ochosi, nothing related to synergy there, only . /etc/X11/Xsession
<sorinello> other lines are commented
<sorinello> it starts after I login
<sorinello> as my current logges user, no root, no system
<sorinello> ochosi, I might have found it. It's because when I restart, xubuntu restores the session :)) and synergy is there, and is started by the session restore
<kaerhon> bye people!
<ochosi> sorinello: ah right, yeah that makes sense too
<Unit193> sorinello: Autostart on login could be as simple as ~/.config/autostart/, could have used the system dirs for that, made an upstart or systemd job (user or system.)  Just depends on what type you made.
<cubatron> How can I make network-manager in Xubuntu 15.10 use the correct names?
<sorinello> Unit193, Hello :)
<Unit193> Howdy.
<sorinello> Unit193, I am looking at your PPA, and I see you have a synergy version there .. 1.7.4, which seems to be the latest. Did you built/compiled it yourself ?
<sorinello> Unit193, I am looking at https://launchpad.net/~unit193/+archive/ubuntu/test
<sorinello> 1.7.4-0vanir1~15.10
<Unit193> sorinello: Yeah I updated the packaging, it has the ns plugin too (ssl support.)  FWIW, the one in Ubuntu is decently new enough, updated that the beginning of this year.
<sorinello> Unit193, I am asking because if you want to download the package from their site, you must pay a annual subscription. It seems this is thei way to enforce support from the community. And I've been looking on the internet to get the latest version for ubuntu
<Unit193> The Paywall is only for latest pre-built binary packages, source is always at https://github.com/synergy/synergy/ since it is still an open source application though.
<sorinello> yes, indeed. But I don't want to build. I just want the deb file
<Unit193> And the plugins, of course.
<sorinello> Unit193, now I have 1.62, bu I'd like to switch to the latest version, and I am unable to find a proper deb file
<sorinello> seems that ubuntu doesn't push the latest stable
<Unit193> Someone would have to update it, the maintainer in Debian has been a big busy but I've forwarded my changes to him.
<sorinello> Unit193, ah.. so synergy comes from Debian packages ? I imagined that the Ubuntu guys are the maintainers
<sorinello> I still don't kn ow how this big Debian/Ubuntu ecosystem works :)
<Unit193> sorinello: Usually, though in this case since the version is '1.6.2-0ubuntu2', it means there are Ubuntu changes, or it was updated in Ubuntu (changelog here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synergy/+changelog )
<sorinello> Unit193, so the package from your PPA (the latest stable version) was built by yourself and it might be included in the standard repos ? Or should I use your PPA directly and don't wait until it becomes available in official repos
<Unit193> sorinello: I haven't pushed it to the official repos as it contains a library of a GPL-3 application linked against OpenSSL, so Ubuntu can't officially distribute it (Upstream progress: https://github.com/synergy/synergy/pull/4979 - https://github.com/synergy/synergy/issues/4597)
<sorinello> Unit193, thank you very much for the info
<Unit193> Great, glad I was able to help.
<Unit193> sorinello: PM a sec?
<Orioa>  weechat.look.bare_display_time_format.
<wolf1> After installing xubuntu 15.10, when I connect successfully to a VPN the network icon in the panel doesn't change to a secure (paddlock) one like it did in the previous versions of xubuntu.
#xubuntu 2015-10-27
<shugal> I'm having trouble adding my avatar to the login screen. LightDM says it doesn't have that authority.
<shugal> I've been looking around in forums but haven't found any conclusive answer.
<Greylocks> Orioa: looks like you have a "space" at the beginning of that command that you don't need, or want.
<Orioa> ahh how do i fix it
<Greylocks> Remove the "space" at the beginning and it should work just fine.
<Orioa> not sure what you mean
<Greylocks> Before the word weechat it looks like you have a space character or a null, maybe redo your cory and paste?
<Greylocks> s*cory/copy
<Orioa> still not sure what you are talking about
<Orioa> im new to this
<Greylocks> weechat is an awesome program, but it does require correct syntax. :)
<Orioa> lol
<Orioa> not sure how to change it
<Orioa> quit
<Greylocks> Just remove the unwanted space at the beginning of the command and it should work fine.
<Greylocks> and to quit the syntax is "/quit" without the quotes
<drc> Orioa: and it's "/quit"
<Orioa> sorry bout that
<Orioa> still do not understand how to remove it
<Orioa> hmm
<Orioa> did that remove the space
<Orioa> think i got this running right now
<xubuntu54w> hi all I've noticed thunar does not remember my smb login forever like I want it to. is there something I'm missing? xbuntu 15.10
<zeioth_> morning ~
<Hekau> hibernate works so poorly with intel graphics...
<pmik76> hello everyone. past couple of days, terminal is slow to respond sometimes. anyone facing the same problem?
<pmik76> using Xubuntu 14.04
<xubuntu66i> hey
<akxwi_dave> hi
<xubuntu174> hi
<sorinello> Unit193, I am here to report that snyergy 1.7.4 works as expected from your PPA
<sergio-br2> getting high cpu usage again with systemd-udevd :/
<sergio-br2> 97ºC
<drc> sergio-br2: And mine is 39C.  So, I'd guess it's nothing systemic.
<sergio-br2> I'm getting nearly 100% in all the 8 threads
<drc> OK, do you mean CPU usage (as in 49%) or CPU temp (as in 97ºC) ?
<drc> You said "usage" and gave temp data.
<xubuntu88i> Hi there.
<slickymaster> !hi | xubuntu88i
<ubottu> xubuntu88i: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu88i> Has anybody have issues with Kodi and Xubuntu 15.10?
<Unit193> What issue are you having, xubuntu88i?
<xubuntu88i> Well, I managed to install it, following the instructions, but when I started up for the first time, it crashed.
<xubuntu88i> I tried to fix the issue by restarting Xubuntu, but that was even worse because now Xubuntu does not even startup!
<xubuntu88i> It freezes when is loading and I have to restart it, with no luck.
<xubuntu88i> I am trying now to re-install it from scratch (it's about to finish).
<xubuntu88i> I guess htat should work, but I wonder if Kodi has anything to do with this and whether this will happen again if I try to install it.
<xubuntu88i> Does this ring a bell with anyone?
#xubuntu 2015-10-28
<cryptowolf> Hi
<cryptowolf> #incakoin
<cryptowolf> Crypto currency giveaway room
<roo79x> hi all I would like to change the colour of the login window from default to #2B2B2B how can I do this please?
<roo79x> hello???
<roo79x> So is there anyone here that is actually on this SUPPORT channel to help people or is there 121 people on here for no reason at all?
<roo79x> FUCK THIS WHAT IS THE POINT OF A "SUPPORT" CHANNEL IF ONE OF YOU GIVE FUCKING SUPPORT MAYBE YOU NEED TO RENAME THIS CHANNEL TO IGNORANT WANKERS WHO COULDN'T GIVE TWO FUCKS ABOUT HELPING PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<PhilGEE> err
<PhilGEE> wow
 * PhilGEE weeps
<Chunais85> Hola... como andan gente
<Chunais85> todo bien?
<Unit193> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<xubuntu51w> Help pls How can I install new packages?
<shortstraw8> What packages xubuntu51w?
<xubuntu51w> I need linux-headers-3.2.0-86 , it seems I have lost my distro's and dont know how to put them back
<xubuntu51w> help I need linux-headers-3.2.0-86 , it seems I have lost my distro's and dont know how to put them back
<Unit193> xubuntu51w: Install linux-generic.
<xubuntu51w> tried that in my terminal..it does not work. terminal says it does not know this destination
<Unit193> What?
<Unit193> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<xubuntu51w> Iḿ a noob,sorry
<xubuntu51w> hoe kom ik op #ubuntu-nl?
<xubuntu51w> ubottu.. in synaptic krijg ik de volgende melding: E: Pakket linux-headers-3.2.0-86 moet opnieuw geïnstalleerd worden, maar er kan geen archief voor gevonden worden. E: Interne fout bij openen van buffer (1). Gaarne melden.
<ubottu> xubuntu51w: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ewet> hi, is there a way to get an update indicator in 15.10?
<morf> ewet: huh? there is same update indicator like in previous release, no?
<ewet> there is no update indicator here, I believe the old package was deprecated because of changes to the package-manager integration api (I think it's generalized now). however there was no replacement.
<morf> dunno
<morf> i have 15.10 beta 2 and it's popping on me because i don't have time to update
<cfhowlett> morf, ??? MAKE time!  You're running what is essentially an experimental version.
<morf> cfhowlett: i have too much to do, no time... it's stable enough
<morf> maybe this weekend hopefully
<xubuntu600> BONJOURS IMPOSSIBLE DE METTRE XUBUNTU SUR MON DISQUE DURE
<slickymasterWork> !fr | xubuntu600
<ubottu> xubuntu600: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<akxwi-dave> ..
<crazylexi> hai
<knome> hello
<crazylexi> i am having issues with networkmanager, everything works fine except that it seems to only scan for wifi networks one time
<crazylexi> if i move to near another hotspot/turn my mobile hotspot on, i have to disable wifi and re enable tit for it to see the network
<snarfmason> Hey all. Got a new thinkpad and I put Xubuntu 15.10 on it. I'm trying to figure out how to use full screen zoom with the keyboard. Alt + mousewheel/2 finger scroll works, but there's no keybaord.
<snarfmason> On my Debian 8.2 w/ cinnamon it's super alt - or + but those dont' seem to work here, and I can't find anywhere to set it up.
<snarfmason> Anyone have any clue?
<genegold2> hello, my 1st visit here
<genegold2> seems 15.10 does not save display resolution when changed
<genegold2> a dead channel I guess
<akxwi_dave> genegold I think its due to the time, its the time most people will be traveling home from work in europe
<akxwi_dave> are you using a VM or real hardware?
<genegold2> hard ware
<akxwi_dave> are you using intergrated graphics or dedicated?
<genegold2> dedicated, other settings not being saved also
<akxwi_dave> is its fresh install?  or are you running it from a USB in persitant mode?
<genegold2> fresh intall
<akxwi_dave> and your logging in using the user you created at install time
<genegold2> yes, have run xubutnu previous versons without trouble  of this kind
<genegold2> all updates installed without errors
<akxwi_dave> try checking that its not related to the user, I'm probably not the bets at this, but at least i can try to help, I had a similar one a few years ago.
<mrkramps> genegold2, sounds like a permission issue with your home folder
<akxwi_dave> try creating a new user and login with that and see if it still does the same
<genegold2> ok will do
<akxwi_dave> as mrkramps says, it could be permissions.. I worked for me with a new user, but my old one wouldn't, I had messed up the permission
<srg> I'm sending a Xubuntu CD to my friend who is using a very old computer. Does the regular xubuntu image contain many drivers (including any non-free ones?)? he doesn't have internet access right now
<srg> I don't want to send him a cd then he doesn't have the right drivers for video or something like that
<knome> so... what release you are sending on a CD?
<srg> 15.10
<srg> DVD, whatever
<srg> :-P
<Unit193> Biggest issue will be if he has broadcom wireless.
<srg> "optical media"
<srg> well, no internet
<knome> i would recommend 14.04 LTS
<srg> alright
<srg> I just wanna avoid having to ship something else to him in case he needs extra drivers or something doesn't work, you know what I mean?
<mrkramps> srg, what does "very old" mean in terms of hardware?
<srg> I don't know the details. I know it's 32 bit only. he's borrowing a DVD drive from someone because he only had a CD drive
<srg> It's a dell something
<mrkramps> notebook or desktop pc?
<srg> desktop pc
<mrkramps> ouh, if it is really 32 bit only it is most likely an early pentium 4
<mrkramps> or even older
<knome> one potential issue is PAE
<mrkramps> knome, rather more potential is lack of RAM
<knome> that's another one, but with no PAE, 14.04 won't boot
<srg> hm
<Unit193> Pentium 4 supports PAE.
<mrkramps> Unit193, but not wiliamette and northwood
<srg> Well, I'm sending a few CDs. Hopefully one will work :-\
<srg> FreeBSD, debian, and xubuntu was my plan
<mrkramps> srg, you should get the exact hardware specifications to find an appropiate distribution
<srg> I'll get in contact with him. He's in a, uh, bad country right now
<srg> thanks all
<Unit193> I'd say careful about sending stuff then, some aren't good with say, cryptsetup, being on the ISO.
<srg> damn, true
#xubuntu 2015-10-29
<adamas_> hi
<adamas_> is there any ongoing problem with repositories or im that unlucky? whenever im trying to update, install anything im getting gpg error - inrelease: clearsigned file isnt valid got nodata :/
<Unit193> What mirror are you using?
<adamas_> polish was the default one but i was trying to use best by detection in sources panel and same thing happens
<adamas_> it swapped to mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca
<Unit193> You could select one from http://mirrors.ubuntu.com/ (Eg, deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/us.txt trusty main restricted universe multiverse  )
<adamas_> nope, no changes
<Unit193> So, you could have a messed up keyring.
<adamas_> its fresh installed system, 2nd time cause i had that stupid idea that maybe wifi adapter messes up
<adamas_> so i rolled new install; its my sisters pc - she had ubuntu 14.04 but somehow, she messed it up so i had to either clean or do new installation - ive pick 2nd option since she told me that unity is slow
<Unit193> Hah, smart man.
<adamas_> not really since i cant install anything now :/. last month i was installing 14.04 for friend on his toshiba because "xp is lagging do please something about that" and everything worked fine
<Unit193> Did you check the media?  ubuntu-keyring installed correctly?
<adamas_> ugh, from what i can read from terminal - it seems to be present, 2012.05.19
<adamas_> nothing that could look like an error or something...
<Guest42898> hello
<ewet> wasn't there a way to save and load panel configurations now? I'm in the 'Panel Preferences' and I'm not seeing it.
<Unit193> xfpanel-swich.
<Unit193> +t
<ewet> huh, didn't have that one installed after the upgrade
<ewet> thanks :)
<Unit193> Sure.
<ewet> hi, how can I get rid of hexchat in the indicator message menu? I already removed `xchat-indicator` and `hexchat-indicator` and it's still showing.
<xubuntu61i> Hello xubuntus ^^
<Waymix> hi
<knome> hello
<Waymix> i never come in this chanel
<knome> well... you just did.
<Waymix> i wan't just to say XUBUNTU IS THE BEST
<Waymix> <3
<knome> glad to hear that, enjoy
<Waymix> ^^ I come here because i'm reinstalling I have problems after updating to the latest version
<Waymix> had
<Waymix> i leave, have nice day and xubuntu will win
<Waymix> +
<ewet> no ideas?
<akxwi_dave> ewet, sorry no.. I'm not sure sure you can.. had a look thru al the settings and cannot find anything
<akxwi_dave> there probably is a way but its beyond me
<ewet> oh well
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
#xubuntu 2015-10-30
<zacwalls> So I downloaded the numix flatstudio theme and put in /usr/share/themes and it does not come up as an option in appearance
<drc> Does the name conflict with another theme (numix)?  I always put the themes in ~/.themes...it's easier (permissions, etc).
<knome> looking at https://github.com/dirruk1/Numix-Flatstudio, if you extracted something like that to /usr/share/themes/numix-flatstudio, it shouldn't work
<drc> And just to be sure, when I put the theme in ~.themes, I rename them (ex: numix-DRC) so there is no conflict.
<zacwalls> knome, why?
<zacwalls> drc,no
<knome> the /usr/share/themes/THEMENAME directory needs to have something that looks more like this: https://github.com/dirruk1/Numix-Flatstudio/tree/master/3.16
<zacwalls> oh
<zacwalls> ok
<zacwalls> drc, I don't have a .themes in my home folder or in my /.local/share
<drc> zacwalls: make one :)
<knome> you can simply create /home/user/.themes
<drc> zacwalls: The real reason I do that is I dislike playing with system files/folders unless I really have to.
<drc> Less chance to break something.
<zacwalls> lol yeah
<zacwalls> been there before
<drc> FYI... ~/.icons works also.
<drc> And if you rename the themes ( *.DRC) then you can have several instances of the same theme to play with.
<zacwalls> lol
<zacwalls> knome, I downloaded the one from github you gave me and put it in the /home/zacwalls/.themes and same thing....
<knome> zacwalls, with what directory name?
<zacwalls> knome, what?
<flocculant> what directory name?
<zacwalls> whats the matter with it?
<zacwalls> oh
<zacwalls> knome, the dir is /home/zacwalls/.themes
<zacwalls> Numix-Flatstudio-master
<knome> zacwalls, ok... so what does 'ls -l /home/zacwalls/.themes' return (in a pastebin please)
<knome> ok, so in that case straight to the next one:
<knome> ls -l /home/zacwalls/.themes/Numix-Flatstudio-master
<zacwalls> ok
<zacwalls> knome, http://pastebin.com/XxzBUddV
<knome> ok, so what did i tell you?
<knome> 02:48  knome: looking at https://github.com/dirruk1/Numix-Flatstudio, if you  extracted something like that to /usr/share/themes/numix-flatstudio,  it shouldn't work
<knome> 02:48  knome: the /usr/share/themes/THEMENAME directory needs to have something  that looks more like this:  https://github.com/dirruk1/Numix-Flatstudio/tree/master/3.16
<knome> same goes here
<knome> you need to have gtk-2.0 and gtk-3.0 there, not the 3.14 and 3.16 directories
<zacwalls> knome so make a tree like this: Numix-Flatstudio/tree/3.16?
<zacwalls> oh
<zacwalls> gtk
<knome> putting it *very* literally, you need to have /home/zacwalls/.themes/Numix-Flatstudio-master/gtk-2.0 (and /gtk-3.0)
<zacwalls> knome, how do I download the files https://github.com/dirruk1/Numix-Flatstudio/tree/master/3.16
<knome> don't overcomplicate it, just copy the files from the 3.16 directory to the themes root directory
<drc> zacwalls: Maybe https://github.com/dirruk1/Numix-Flatstudio  The Download.zip on the right side?
<zacwalls> drc, already did that
<drc> or what knome said^^
<knome> drc, that won't help; his problem isn't a wrong download, it's that the theme ships two versions, and neither of them isn't picked correctly because the structure of the directories is "wrong" on the branch
<drc> knome: Yeah, sorry. I DL'd it and saw.
<zacwalls> knome, do I need to rename 3.14/16
<knome> zacwalls, no.
<zacwalls> knome k
<knome> see what is inside the 3.16 directory, please
<zacwalls> knome k
<knome> then please, take a moment to think if that is the content i told you you need to have in the themes root directory
<zacwalls> knome, its files titled gtk-2.0 and gtk-3.0
<zacwalls> oh
<zacwalls> wow
<zacwalls> this theme is horrid on xfce..
<knome> well, glad you got it working...
<zacwalls> lol
<zacwalls> how to setup conky? I downloaded from the software center now all I get is an responsiveness launcher that says run conky.
<flocculant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky
<zacwalls> flocculant, thx
<flocculant> perhaps - conky is really one of those things that some think ar great ;)
<flocculant> personally a bunch of stuff on my screen is rather 1990's and I was old then
<zacwalls> flocculant, lol. What do you use?
<zacwalls> I keep getting a error: conky: missing text block in configuration from my /etc/conky/conky.conf http://pastebin.com/WkWHuTPD
<flocculant> zacwalls: :) I see no need to see those things :)
<flocculant> all seems a bit pointless tbh
<zacwalls> flocculant, what? I rebooted
<flocculant> yea :) sorry - was commenting on the need for something like conky :)
<zacwalls> flocculant, I just got bored and really liked its look...
<flocculant> :D
<zacwalls> Now its pissing me off
<zacwalls> flocculant, do you know why I am getting that error?
<flocculant> all seems a bit - oh yea I have a CPU and DRIVE and RAM and TEMp
<zacwalls> flocculant, lol yeah
<flocculant> no sorry - nver saw the point :D
<zacwalls> flocculant, oh lol :p
<flocculant> zacwalls: also you show the config but what error? if it's some net issue, then eth0 or eth1 isn;t now :)
<zacwalls> flocculant, conky: missing text block in configuration is the error. My problem is because both files are blank...
<flocculant> ok - someone will be along I hope ... I did say I would look at the config - not had that, possib;ly lucky escape ;)
<flocculant> really think conky is so 1980's ..
<zacwalls> flocculant, you have a better nock off?
<flocculant> zacwalls: not at all - I said I'd look, and did - some one else might help you better wity conky
<flocculant> I'd persuade you to lose it :)
<zacwalls> flocculant, I meant a knock-off conky
<flocculant> well - stop it starting :)
<zacwalls> lo
<zacwalls> l
<flocculant> zacwalls: good luck - bed time here :)
<zacwalls> flocculant, good night :)
<capri> morning, im trying xubuntu with my thinkpad t530 in a dockingstation and dual monitor configuration. everything is fine, but when i lock and unlock my two monitors are black and i always have to open my notebook to login again an fix the resolution
<capri> how can i fix that behavior?
<littlebit> hi poeple, I have 14.10 running on my system for a while now and I want to upgrade to 15.10. Now, I have this link: http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-15-04-vivid-vervet-from-ubuntu-14-10-utopic-unicorn/ which tells me how to upgrade it, I wanted to ask around before I blindly trust this link.
<littlebit> anyone?
<Unit193> http://docs.xubuntu.org/1404/migrating-upgrading.html#upgrading
<Unit193> Ah, I see you're asking in #ubuntu.
<stephane_> Hi !
<drc> hi
<stephane_> I would like to install unbuntu alongside xubuntu... and would like to create a share folder on another partition.. so before to install xubuntu I will create a / folder, a /hom folder, swap partition and a /data folder to share files between the 2 distros...
<stephane_> but my question is: how to encrypt the /data folder?
<stephane_> I would use the same method if I want to encrypt the /home folder after to have installed Xubuntu?
<drc> Don't use encryption, but my best guess would be that you'd have to do after the install.  I <think> the install procedure only has options for full disk and /home.
<drc>  /data ^^
<stephane_> on ubuntu... yes   on xubuntu its only /home folder which can be encrypted I believe
<drc> OK, like I said, I don't use encryption :)
<stephane_> drc:  yes I will have to do it after the install...
<xubuntu450> qualcuno che parla italiano per aiutarmi a far lavorare la scheda interna wifi di un nc 10 samsung
<cfhowlett> !es | xubuntu450
<ubottu> xubuntu450: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<knob> cfhowlett, I think that's italian... lemme try!!
<knob> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<knob> yay!!
<knob> =)
<xubuntu450> ho seguito la procedura su internetma non so se i driver li ha installati
<knob> xubuntu450, can you type that out in english?   Not understanding much over here.
<cfhowlett> doh!  what can I say except "I'm American.  I come by my ignorance honestly."
<knob> cfhowlett, nah... =)   I know because I speak spanish, so I recognized it wasn't spanish. =)
<xubuntu450> join #ubuntu-it
<knob> xubuntu450, with a /     /join #ubuntu-it
<knob> Or alternately, try and write in english your questions here! =)
<xubuntu450> grazie e scusa
<SadStoryIsSad> hy
<SadStoryIsSad> anybody use youtube live on 15.10 without flash?
<drc> SadStoryIsSad: I haven't before, but I just went there and clicked the first video I saw...it worked...I have flash "ask to use", and it didn't ask, so I'm guessing it works without flash.
<SadStoryIsSad> your browser?
<drc> FF 41.0.2
<drc> Stock 'buntu browser.
<SadStoryIsSad> nothing extra install for it?
<drc> I just tried with "never activate" flash and it worked.
<drc> Don't understand your last question.
<SadStoryIsSad> live or simple yt video?
<drc> give me a url to triple check.
<SadStoryIsSad> Do you install any other "extra" package to html5 support on Firefox? Maybe something change in about:config? By the way. How many blue box you have on youtube.com/html5?
<SadStoryIsSad> drc: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y60wDzZt8yg
<drc> That URL doesn't work...so I guess even though everyone saie "live" it really wasn't.  Sorry
<SadStoryIsSad> sorry for my english... i know it is not the best :/
<drc> Neither is mine...and I'm a native speaker :)
<SadStoryIsSad> good for you :P
<yao_ziyuan> hi all. just switched from fedora to xunbuntu :)
<yao_ziyuan> but one problem: the boot screen is all black. my laptop has the same xunbuntu but it can display the "xubuntu" boot screen fine.
<SadStoryIsSad> by the way that link is to Sky News live stream and you said doesn't work?
<drc> SadStoryIsSad: https://i.imgur.com/JhO36R3.png
<SadStoryIsSad> hmm
<ronin> is it possible to change to latin1 in xfce terminal
<SadStoryIsSad> drc: thank you. do you change anything in about:config?
<drc> SadStoryIsSad:   no
<SadStoryIsSad> thanks ^^
<drc> ronin: Not that I see...lots of options in Terminal Preferences->Advanced->encoding...but I don't see Latin1
<RockLee> Hey guys I have a question. I was connecting my laptop to an HDMI out for the first time. I usually have an anime wallpaper on my desktop, however, my wallpaper reverted to a pic I took at a cultural festival. How can I fix it so that my HDMI out wallpaper stays the same as my normal wallpaper?
<RockLee> I don't have any kind of way to connect my pc to an out at home, so it sort of surprised me that the old one from a few months ago popped up when I was doing my presentation
<genius3000> If you mean, the second display wallpaper "changed", then set the 'all monitors' option when you choose a wallpaper in desktop settings. Might need to have the second display connected.
<drc> genius3000: He's long gone.
<zacwalls> How can I get Xubuntu to run faster as a whole. Kernel and everything? Because like 70% of my CPU is being used up when I have a small amount of processes running.
<Latrodectus> can someone point me to the hashes for xubuntu?
<drc> Latrodectus: Hashes?
<Latrodectus> drc: hash of the packaged iso, to make sure that it has not been tampered with
<Latrodectus> also that the torrent downloaded correctly
<drc> ok...quick answer http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/  all releases are under there.
<Latrodectus> ty
<drc> np (find what you meeded?)
<Latrodectus> yes
<drc> zacwalls: That's a really complicated question...what the hardware specs for your machine, what "processes"...and more.
<drc> In short, I doubt anyone can quickly answer you question, without a lot more data.
<zacwalls> drc, I have 2gb's of ram, a Pentium Dual-Core processor and I do have a pretty common laptop, A Toshiba Satellite.
<drc> and old
<drc> "Pentium Dual-Core" is probably your problem.
<drc> Unless Pentium Dual-Core doesn't mean the old intel pentium.
<zacwalls> drc, I figured. But still, it is not Pentium M or something. Its old but not that old.
<zacwalls> drc, it does :/
<drc> Here's a start. Reboot...open ONLY the Task Manager and see what is using up all the cpu cycles.
<zacwalls> drc, it's fine. I just really need a hardware upgrade :/
<drc> That too :)
<drc> and me too...my laptop is 8 years old now :(
<zacwalls> drc, yeah, I can't afford a hardware upgrade for a while. :/
<drc> TBH, about the only thing you're going to be able to do easily is limit what is being used.
<drc> Check what plugins on the panel are eating cycles, and what being auto-opened on boot...and that sort of thing.
<drc> Maybe use "lighter" apps...midori rather than Firefox...abiword rather than libreoffice...etc.
<zacwalls> drc, I use a browser called Vivaldi
<drc> And the ultimate tool...use a distro that was designed for older/low-spec-machines (puppy, etc)
<drc> You can actually search distrowatch for that sort of distro.
<Artemis3> zacwalls, and my pentium m powered eeepc runs xubuntu just fine
<zacwalls> Artemis3, odd...
<Artemis3> see which process is doing that
<mrkramps> xubuntu should run on this device, but another desktop environment/window manager may be a better choice
<Artemis3> oh yes, just in case, remove apt-xapian-index its evil :3
<Artemis3> nah it runs fine with 2gb of ram
<Artemis3> perfectly fine
<Artemis3> the eepc runs the pentium-m like cpu at 630mhz
<Artemis3> it is a pentium-m with half the cache of a regular pentium m
<Artemis3> iirc
<Artemis3> anyway much slower
<Artemis3> im even running compton
<Artemis3> (because default compositor tears)
<mrkramps> Artemis3, you mean the celeron m, i guess
<Artemis3> yes i guess thats the one, and its underclocked
<Artemis3> but i leave it underclocked and its fine. for the browser, i switched to palemoon
<mrkramps> yes, that's what wikipedia is telling me
<Artemis3> that one is not even using a swap file
<mrkramps> but i cannot image this device running the latest xubuntu
<Artemis3> its on 14.04 LTS atm
<Artemis3> Xubuntu that is
<mrkramps> ok, but the RAM was upgraded to max
<Artemis3> 16.04 probably brings systemd, but if its like debian, i could just probably install sysvcore or such to get rid of it
<Artemis3> yes i put 2gb, came with 512mb
<mrkramps> actually already 14.04 uses parts of it in terms of logind
<Artemis3> with 512mb i would be using lxde or less
<mrkramps> and 15.04 has full systemd integration
<mrkramps> and there's absolutely no reason to not use it
<Artemis3> but at least its not init 1
<Artemis3> oh i have seen debian jessie installs doing funny things so
<Artemis3> i'll stay away from it
<Artemis3> maybe in a few years when the bugs are ironed
<Artemis3> funny things = kernel panic (not nice)
<mrkramps> ah ha, which is because of systemd?
<Artemis3> yup, boot into single mode, install sysvinit-core and it boots.
<Artemis3> at work we put that package at the preseed
<Artemis3> end of problems.
<Artemis3> thing is too buggy for prodoction, seriously
<mrkramps> I cannot complain *shrugs*
<mrkramps> zacwalls, have you already found the process(es) causing most of your cpu load?
<lianna> i like xubuntu
<lianna> seems nicely working well from install
<knome> lianna, glad to hear, enjoy
<zacwalls> mrkramps, no.
<frenbu_> hi - i run Xubuntu 14.04.3 LTS, upgraded from 13.04, on a HP Elitebook 2530p laptop - i have an issue when plugging/unplugging the power cord, the network interfaces connection(s) get disconnected but after few second they reconnect. how can i effectively troubleshoot this (logs, configurations)?
<zacwalls> So I am trying to install spotify. Everything was going as normal until this: http://pastebin.com/apQrkwDL
<frenbu_> zacwalls: try this http://goo.gl/fKBeSL
<zacwalls> frebu_ ok
<frenbu_> zacwalls, you should also install libssl0.9.8 first, on which spotify-client depends --> "sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.8"
<zacwalls> frenbu_, thx :)
<zacwalls> frenbu_, E: Package 'libssl0.9.8' has no installation candidate
<zacwalls> Do you know the repo?
<zacwalls> oh'
<zacwalls> Damn thing has been applying changes for 10 min....
<frenbu_> zacwalls, i found this http://goo.gl/PpZwid look like there's a spotify repo with all you need
<zacwalls> frenbu_, thank you :)
<Slumlord_> hello
<knome> hello
<Slumlord_> anybody game in xubuntu?
<Slumlord_> having an error message
<knome> Slumlord_, why don't you ask the real question
<Slumlord_> k
<Slumlord_> ImportText: unknown struct item loadscreen inpropery slots
<Slumlord_> ImportText: unknown struct item loadscreen inproperty slots
<knome> and this happens where, with what?
<Slumlord_> Failed to find object `class gametypes.awpgameinfo`
<Slumlord_> History:
<Slumlord_> Exiting due to error
<Slumlord_> happens in terminal
<Slumlord_> ./postal2
<Slumlord_> am missing software?
<Slumlord_> am I missing software?
<frenbu_> anybody? - i run Xubuntu 14.04.3 LTS, upgraded from 13.04, on a HP Elitebook 2530p laptop - i have an issue when plugging/unplugging the power cord, the network interfaces connection(s) get disconnected but after few second they reconnect. how can i effectively troubleshoot this (logs, configurations)?
<genius3000> drc2: Downside to having joins/parts/quits ignored and no tab-completion on the Android client. :)
<drc2> genius3000: yeah, that affects me also, so if the time stamps show it's been a while I just run the mouse over the nick and see if they're still around.
<zacwalls> frenbu_, Same problem. How can I install libssl0.9.8?
<frenbu_> zacwalls, i use italian ubuntu repositories, libssl is located in the "universe" repositories, so you should enable them in your /etc/apt/sources.list or via GUI "Software & Updates" utility
<zacwalls> frenbu_, ok
<HeadlessHorseman> In trusty+ OpenSSL has libssl1.0.0, which is the only LTS currently supported in Xubuntu.
<zacwalls> HeadlessHorseman, frenbu_ I am using 15.10. Also, I don't have a universe repo...
<HeadlessHorseman> Xfce is in Universe...
<zacwalls> HeadlessHorseman, odd
<HeadlessHorseman> !info xfwm4
<ubottu> xfwm4 (source: xfwm4): window manager of the Xfce project. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.12.3-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 472 kB, installed size 2732 kB
<bekks> !info libssl1 trusty | HeadlessHorseman
<ubottu> HeadlessHorseman: Package libssl1 does not exist in trusty
<bekks> hmm.
<HeadlessHorseman> bekks: As I said, libssl1.0.0
<bekks> HeadlessHorseman: 1.0.0. refers to the package name, the version is 1.0.1f
<zacwalls> bekks, why does spotify want the older version?
<HeadlessHorseman> Correct, specifically ABI/API.
<drc2> zacwalls: Are you using USC?
<bekks> zacwalls: IÄm not using spotify.
<zacwalls> drc2, what?
<drc2> You say you don't have Universe...are you using the Ubuntu Software Center?
<zacwalls> drc2, yes sometimes..
<drc2> zacwalls: humor me :)  search for xfce4-sen in USC.  Any hits?
<zacwalls> drc2, one sec
<zacwalls> new error http://pastebin.com/iE8XNApr
<bekks> zacwalls: So install it.
<zacwalls> bekks, I have the new version and there is no repo on my PC that has it...
<zacwalls> drc2, one hit, hardware sensor
<bekks> zacwalls: Then maybe the spotify client is just too old.
<zacwalls> bekks, well, what else can I do?
<HeadlessHorseman> Should link against newer libs.
<zacwalls> HeadlessHorseman, what?
<drc2> zacwalls: The you have Universe (xfce4-sensor...  is in there) Not sure what the problem is then :(
<zacwalls> drc2, odd
<drc2> really? :)
<zacwalls> yeah
<bekks> HeadlessHorseman: In case of an ABI change between 0.9.x and 1.x, the old lib is still needed.
<HeadlessHorseman> Or, the program should be rebuilt to *link* against newer libs, was my statement.
<drc2> zacwalls: Have you seen this>  http://unix.itsprite.com/unixtrying-to-install-spotify-with-libssl1-0-0/
<zacwalls> drc2, nope...
<drc2> zacwalls: May be no help but it's the best google could do for me.
<zacwalls> drc2, should I do it?
<drc2> Do what? Read it, sure...nothing you've tried up to now works, what have you got to loose?
<zacwalls> drc2, my system. Don't wanna screw up anything too bad....
<drc2> Then don't.
<zacwalls> lol
#xubuntu 2015-10-31
<zacwalls> damn.... https://community.spotify.com/t5/Help-Desktop-Linux-Windows-Web/Spotify-0-9-10-for-GNU-Linux-Welcome-to-the-dark-side/td-p/556976
<77CAA407B> hi, just wondering if there is a fix for the SD card bugs? from files not getting copied correctly and then not unmounting correctly I'm starting to lose my mind trying to work with SD cards
<reconlap> be back in a little bit, going to reboot my system, seems the only way to get SD card to work
<yao_ziyuan> i have a problem with my xubuntu 15.04. if i have chrome running, and lock the screen, and then unlock the screen, chrome becomes nearly freezing.
<yao_ziyuan> if i close chrome and restart it, it's still near freezing.
 * xubuntu215 slaps xubuntu50o around a bit with a large fishbot
<halp> ho well, anyone know what to do about 1366x768 screens? there is a thin line on the side (I guess those are the 6 dangling pixels) that does not get randered at all
<halp> even though I can put my cursor there
<Slumlord_> anybody know how to make a bootable usb first should it be fat32 or ntfs
<Slumlord_> file is over 5.06 gb
<Slumlord_> i should say over 4.9gb
<bazhang> what iso
<Slumlord_> windows 7 ultimate iso for drivers
<Slumlord_> that won't work in linux
<Slumlord_> and software that won't work in linux
<bazhang> made on what os
<Slumlord_> xubuntu
<Slumlord_> 14.04
<bazhang> fat wont work
<Slumlord_> are my only options a 8.5 gb dvd?
<Slumlord_> or will ntfs work
<bazhang> I'd say winusb, but thats probably best to ask for alternatives in the windows chanbnel
<bazhang> !winusb
<ubottu> WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you.
<cfhowlett> Slumlord_, ask the #windows channel
<Slumlord_> ok i was not sure
<Slumlord_> thanks
<Slumlord_> sorry for my mistake
<bazhang> np
<sima_> I have trouble shutting down new pc
<sima_> It has Virtualbox and teamViewer instaleld
<sima_> It just turns xubuntu round and round forever, neve shutting down
<sima_> For some reason I have 2 boot options named ubuntu in EFI??
<sima_> Why systme dows not shut dow? it is H81 motherboard
<sima_> oh yes, it is XUbuntu 14.04.3 LTS 64bit
<sima_> I would also like to have few words woth the guy that REPEATEDLY select broken windows manager theme for Xubuntu, that makes changing size of Xubuntu windows  PAIN
<drc> sima_: He's here...put your money where your mouth is.
<cfhowlett> sima, you're crossposting.  choose ONE channel ...
<drc> Not saying he'll bother answering an obviouos troll, but you can try.
<sima_> drc, I use xubuntu from 2006 and this is not my default username on freenode and I am at the user solving problem.
<sima_> so p[lease watch your language
<sima_> because you disabled several xubuntu past releases basic functionality
<sima_> cfhowlett, yes, ok then, power problem is universal, i know. ok
<drc> 1) I'm not the one you want to talk to, 2) I don't really care who or what you think you are.
<sima_> drc, then identify who is without hassle if not asked. thanks
<drc> OK, time to stop feeding the troll.  Out
<sima_> drc, ok, if you don't stop askling new people coming to channel a bad words, I would be forced to tell you to re-read community code of conduct and stop BS
<cfhowlett> guys: knock it off.  let's move on.
<drc> cfhowlett: mea culpa
<sima_> so who is the guy that broke xubuntu window smanager window resizing in last several releases
<sima_> it is all about choosing default theme for Xubuntu desktop,
<sima_> where resizing window is almost impossible in lower edges of window, because window border is too thin etc
<cfhowlett> sima_, direct your development comments the xubuntu-dev mailing list.  developers rarely appear in the user irc channels.
<sima_> cfhowlett, fair answer. will do when I get time. This is jus needed to be said because it frustrates me for a long time on new installs everywhere.
<sima_> I had put acpi=force in grub, wish me luck..
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Hello, I was wondering how the thumbnails in .thumbnails get their name....
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Is it md5 checksum?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Hello, I was wondering how the thumbnails in .thumbnails get their name....
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Hello, I was wondering how the thumbnails in .thumbnails get their name....
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Hello, I was wondering how the thumbnails in .thumbnails get their name....
<Walliski> how come?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Because I want to add one to the mix.
<Walliski> Hmm
<Walliski> I dont have any xubuntu installation to look at, so I can only guess.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Do you know how it works on Ubuntu?
<Walliski> I saw that Nautilus used md5 hex
<Walliski> Xubuntu uses Thunar doesn't it?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Yep.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> http://askubuntu.com/questions/199110/how-can-i-instruct-nautilus-to-pre-generate-thumbnails
<JohnnyComeL8ly> That might work....
<Walliski> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/91325/how-to-compute-a-thumbnail-filename-from-the-shell
<Walliski> ^ is specific to you problem (Y)
<Walliski> In case you just want to generate thumbs for files there are probably better way to have Tumbler do it for you
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Thanks, Walliski!
<Stephanethebegin> Hi ! I will like to know how to encrypt a share folder called /data i would use with 2 linux distros. and if it is possible...
<Stephanethebegin> for each distro I wil have a /folder, a /home folder and a swap
<morf> Stephanethebegin: well generally as far as the distros will be able to use the encryption you are planning to use it's viable option
<morf> if you want to use it at the same time... i'm not sure ;)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> You don't need 2 swaps....
<morf> good point
<morf> you may want to use something networking based instead ... nfs or sshfs or whatever is cool enough for you
<morf> he didn't specified if the distros will be running at the same time or not ;)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I don't know enough of her situation... but it sounds like she is wanting a ~dualboot~.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Excuse me... I thought I read Stephanie....
<morf> well stephanethe maybe stephany
<JohnnyComeL8ly> *swap* she for he (or OP)
<Stephanethebegin> no.. Stephane...  :)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Cool.
<Stephanethebegin> no... I have a laptp with windows 10 and alongside Xubuntu and want to install anotehr linux distro..
<Stephanethebegin> and I will use only 1 at a time
<JohnnyComeL8ly> So, a triple boot?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Same storage medium?
<Stephanethebegin> johnny.. yes, a kind of...
<Stephanethebegin> but my share foldr will only be for my inux distros...
<Stephanethebegin> not for windows..
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Yeah, ok.
<Stephanethebegin> i have encrypted my home folder when intalling xubuntu... but how to do it for the share folder?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Idk....
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Are you still trying to map out your final partitioning?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Or do you have all the  partitions you need?
<Stephanethebegin> yes I have Johnny
<JohnnyComeL8ly> So, you only want your /home partition encrypted?
<Stephanethebegin> I have 4: / - /home - swap  and /data....
<JohnnyComeL8ly> (I.e., that's all that is lacking?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> What is on /data
<Stephanethebegin> on /data are my data I want to share with my other linux distro...
<Stephanethebegin> personal data...
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Yeah.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> So, /data is where you'll be mounting the partition that contains your other distro besides xubuntu....
<Stephanethebegin> it is  a ext4 partition I created to store personal data and if one day I want to format my hard drive I don't need to format this partition...
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Ok, I see.
<Stephanethebegin> so... any suggestion??
<Stephanethebegin> morf... by the way.. I wanted to write Stephane the beginner... but not enough space...  :) :)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I figured!
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Stephanethebegin: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/4-reasons-encrypt-linux-partitions/
<Stephanethebegin> Johnny... thanks for the link but I already read it !
<Stephanethebegin> and still want encryption for my share folder...  :) :)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Ok.
<Stephanethebegin> johnny... any idea? or could I use Truecrypt (or an equivalent because I know what happened to truecrypt) to encrypt my share folder??
<JohnnyComeL8ly> This looks like it will work, if /data is a partition mounted to a folder....
<JohnnyComeL8ly> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto3
<JohnnyComeL8ly> If /data isn't a partition which has been mounted, then ecryptfs should work.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Stephanethebegin:http://www.howtogeek.com/116032/how-to-encrypt-your-home-folder-after-installing-ubuntu/
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Stephanethebegin: Just in case the lack of space makes it not work.... ^
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I just realized that is a home dir specific howto, sorry.
<Stephanethebegin> no problm johnny
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Thx.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<JohnnyComeL8ly> That looks like the real deal.
<Stephanethebegin> I am not sure...
<Stephanethebegin> becasue it is the all partition I want to encrypt..
<Stephanethebegin> I guess th only solution I hav is to try...  :)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Ok, I was getting the impression that I got the wrong impression. ;-P
<Stephanethebegin> Thanks fro your time Johnny..
<Stephanethebegin> I will read the links you gave me and I will try...
<JohnnyComeL8ly> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto3
<JohnnyComeL8ly> That one is your best bet...
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Instead of "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/hda3 home"
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Use sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/hda3 data
<JohnnyComeL8ly> And from there, just keep substituting "home" for "data"
<JohnnyComeL8ly> You know what I'm meaning, right?
<Stephanethebegin> yes
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Oh, btw, you will loose your data, unless you back it up on a separate partition.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I don't have need of it... so I've never tried it.
<Stephanethebegin> it's ok because for the moment I have no data on the share folder..
<Stephanethebegin> but i will try your solution and will let you know how it goes..
<Stephanethebegin> thanks a lot !
<xubuntu059> Hi;
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Hello, xubuntu059.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Oh, that's why autocomplete didn't work... he already left.
#xubuntu 2015-11-01
<xubuntu55i> hey cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> yowza xubuntu55i
<xubuntu55i> this is my first time using irc
 * xubuntu55i slaps xubuntu55i around a bit with a large fishbot
 * xubuntu55i slaps xubuntu55i around a bit with a large fishbot
<cfhowlett> welcome.  ask your ubuntu questions
<xubuntu55i> do you know which distro will be the best for programming
<xubuntu55i> it shoult be minimalistic
<cfhowlett> xubuntu55i ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> no gui.  everything you do will have to hand coded.
<xubuntu55i> does it have gui support for text editors like atom
<xubuntu55i> okay
<cfhowlett> xubuntu55i, that would require you to install a gui.  if you need a gui, and of the buntus as, underneath the look and feel, are the same.
<cfhowlett> !flavors | xubuntu55i
<ubottu> xubuntu55i: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<xubuntu55i> thanks @cfhowlett @ubottu
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<xubuntu35w> hi, I installed xubuntu on a medion mini akoya e1210, every thing works fine. My questionnow:  "How can I deaktivate every suspend and hiberbate functionality?"
<kulrich>  hi, I installed xubuntu on a medion mini akoya e1210, every thing works fine. My questionnow:  "How can I deaktivate every suspend and hiberbate functionality?"
<pleia2> kulrich: did you look under settings > power manager ?
<pleia2> kulrich: that gives you a lot of options, should be able to disable everything there
<kulrich> yes, there are functionalities.
<kulrich> i turned everything off, but still after a while the screen gets dark and musik stops.
<kulrich> oh, i just saw some thing. i try it.
<kulrich> foundit :-)
<ronin> what's the best terminal program for xubuntu
<morf> the default one :)
<ronin> it doesnt support even switching to latin1
<morf> the real question is what's the best terminal, and there is tons of them and you need to do your own research to find what suits you the best
<morf> well i can set default encoding
<morf> (edit -> preferences -> advanced) ?
<Greylocks> Terminator is a nice emulator. It allows for multiple terminals in a single window.
<Greylocks> And it's in the repos
<knome> as does xfce4-terminal
<Greylocks> xfce4-term only allows for multiple tabs dosen't it?
<knome> yes, but it's still on the same window.
<cfhowlett> Greylocks, both multiple tabs and terminals
<Greylocks> Nice I wasn't aware that it did.
<knome> Greylocks, it pays to get yourself familiar with the defaults, we try to ship useful applications.
<pjotter> Hie everyone. I just did an upgrade on 14.04 to XFCE 4.12. But now some application seem to be stuck in some kind of weird ' black and white' theme. Does anybody know how to fix this?
<brianc_> Hi guys I'm trying to figure out some networking... If my /etc/hosts only says 127.0.0.1 localhost and my /etc/resolv.conf says the same, which is the DNS I'm using? It can't be my own localhost right
<knome> neither is your DNS
<JohnnyComeL8ly> He's right.
<brianc_> But shouldn't I have one?
<knome> brianc_, not in those files
<JohnnyComeL8ly> DomainNameServer
<knome> brianc_, at least depends how you manage your networking
<JohnnyComeL8ly> That would be rather hacky, imo.... ;-)
<knome> brianc_, what is it you are really trying to figure out?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Are you trying to figure out how they work?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Because they don't... they are just read by a process (I couldn't tell you what *it* is called right now).
<brianc_> Where does it look for and link an ip address with a name
<brianc_> if that makes any sense
<brianc_> I am watching some tutorials just to learn, don't need to accomplish anything specific
<krytarik> brianc_: Depending on what Xubuntu version you are using, there are some ways mentioned here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/197036/how-to-know-what-dns-am-i-using-in-ubuntu-12-04
<xubuntu98w> Good evening
<knome> hello
<xubuntu98w> i was wondering if perhaps anybody can help me with a problem
<knome> ask and find out
<xubuntu98w> well, to start of, i am no linux noob
<xubuntu98w> and usually i can find things out for myself
<xubuntu98w> but now there is a automated problem
<xubuntu98w> untill recently, i was running xubuntu 15.04 on my laptop alongside with Windows 10 (school requirement, hate propiertary software) UEFI
<xubuntu98w> then the upgrade came along and so i upgraded
<xubuntu98w> unfortunatly, i accidently closed during the upgrade process and my Linux partition failed to boot after that
<xubuntu98w> so i thought, no biggie, i just install a fresh Xubuntu from dvd
<xubuntu98w> but now
<xubuntu98w> everytime when i try to install
<xubuntu98w> the installer freezes
<xubuntu98w> when it's installingen the 'grub2' package
<xubuntu98w> is there a fix for this or a common problem?
<knome> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<xubuntu98w> well, yeah i read that
<xubuntu98w> otherwise i wouldn't been able to install it previously
<xubuntu98w> hmmm
<xubuntu98w> otherwise i try to install with the older version
<xubuntu98w> see how that goes
<xubuntu98w> if that works, than maybe the new xubuntu installer has a bug
<xubuntu98w> anywho, thank you for your time
<xubuntu98w> if i(t) fails, i'll be back
<xubuntu98w> goodnight x
#xubuntu 2016-10-31
<xubuntu73o> türk varmı ?
<slickymasterWork> !tr | xubuntu73o
<ubottu> xubuntu73o: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<xubuntu73o> tnx for info
<xubuntu73o> ty
<xubuntu73o> türkce bana cevap verebilecek varmı ?
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu73o, this is an english spoken venue which means you'll have to address the channel in english
<slickymasterWork> if you have difficulties in expressing in english please join the #ubuntu-tr channel
<xubuntu73o> not response tr channel
<xubuntu73o> sorry
<slickymasterWork> you'll have to be patient, xubuntu73o. Maybe there's no one right now in the channel
<xubuntu73o> How do I do after writing the CD to install the update
<xubuntu73o> consists of a file on the desk Can I install directly from there?
<declow> Hello. I got a problem with scrolling. When using programs like mousepad or meld and I use the touchpad to scroll up and down its smooth between a interval (Not sure how big) and then jumps pretty far up/down. This only happens in applications like mousepad and meld. Xfce4-settings-manager is not affected. Not sure if its the GTK version of the program. Any help would be appreciated
<xubuntu83w> Hello! Need some help. Every time after rebooting chrome ask me to input keyrings and it don't remind my passwords
<dsperka> hello, i have a problemon a fresh install of xubuntu that my battery is not detected. the battery works and i can work without being plugged in, but i can't tell how much time is left on the charge
<dsperka> I have these entries in dmesg:
<dsperka> [    2.568910] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Index (0x000000010) is beyond end of object (length 0xD) (20160422/exoparg2-427) [    2.568926] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB.PCI0.LPCB.H_EC.BAT1._BIX] (Node f6091c78), AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT (20160422/psparse-542) [    2.568945] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Evaluating _BIX (20160422/battery-450)
#xubuntu 2016-11-01
<mundus2018_> Can someone help me figure out why im having issues installing
<mundus2018_> It always fails at installing bootloader
<mundus2018_> And I cant click continue with out bootloader
<ubu1> i kill you new xubuntu
<ubu1> cold down
<xubuntu46i> how do I join?
<xubuntu46i> it seems that /JOIN does not work
<xubuntu46i> Patitioning using the LV system: does anyone have experience with this. I am partitioning my new disk/ new machine with LV an hope to be able to create new copy partit
<xubuntu46i> partitions in the future
<xubuntu46i> i.e. it should be possible to create a copy of the new system right away
<xubuntu46i> then if the system crashes of sluggs over I could just reinstate the original
<xubuntu46i> doe anyone actually use this?
<aot> hi I have upstart script with line "exec perl /path/to/my/program/program.pl" but it won't start, any ideas? exec echo "hello" >> test.log" works though
<xubuntu68i> hello
<xubuntu68i> is anybody out there (pink floyd)
<xubuntu68i> silence is golden
<xubuntu75w> greetings. Anyone here know the root password is when using the livecd?
<xubuntu75w> or maybe just password needed when using "sudo"
<joedoe47> nah there is no password. should be able to use sudo or sudo su to get a root prompt.
<xubuntu75w> ohh, thank you
<Alex___> Hello there.
<Alex___> I am looking for a bit of assistance and possibly plan to make a bug report
<akxwi-dave> hi Alex___  whats up?
<Alex_Cooper> Anyone that could help me?
<akxwi-dave> help with what?  best thing to do is just to ask your question/ state your problem.. and it anyone can help they will answer
<Alex_Cooper> Well in Xubuntu 16.10 my tethered mobile samsung rugby which I use to get net constantly reboots
<Alex_Cooper> I tested to see if it was a kernel issue and it was not
<Alex_Cooper> Used an older 4.4 kernel same issue and compiled my own 4.8.5 kernel same issue
<Alex_Cooper> I would like to note this also happens with ubuntu
<Alex_Cooper> It isnt just xubuntu 16.10 its also ubuntu 16.10
<Alex_Cooper> All previous versions work fine with my cell phone
<Alex_Cooper> Never had an issue with it force power cycling my phone before
<akxwi-dave> cant help on that one.. over to others
<irgendwer4711> this bug appered again https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/798770
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 798770 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox preferences select boxes too small in some themes" [Undecided,New]
<irgendwer4711> the select button is not visible anymore
<irgendwer4711> Xubuntu 16.10
<knome> irgendwer4711, is it too small with greybird?
<irgendwer4711> yes, the select button
<irgendwer4711> only 1 px
<irgendwer4711> knome: https://s18.postimg.org/404fsnrt5/screen.png
<knome> is this a custom/plugin dialog?=
<irgendwer4711> its reminderfox
<knome> could be it that's causing the error
<irgendwer4711> no, running good on windows
<flocculant> it's not greybird - same issue with numix
<flocculant> and adwaita
<irgendwer4711> yes
<knome> windows is completely different, so can't be compared here, and doesn't help debug the issue on linux
<knome> to me it looks like reminderfox is doing something weird with the placement or something, and themes aren't prepared for that custom stuff
<irgendwer4711> I try it on a Linux Mint
<irgendwer4711> It is working correct on twm.
<Israphel> if I manually lock my screen, can I avoid it fading to black and just see my login screen instead?
<irgendwer4711> http://www.reminderfox.org/documentation-faq-troubleshooting/#r3
<flocculant> irgendwer4711: similar to this from last Friday - https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/reminderfox/RuWh5XE4uAQ maybe ask for help there?
<xubuntu64w> Hi guys, I recently picked up a Thinkpad X61 and was thinking of putting Xubuntu onto it. It's a pretty old laptop but am I right in assuming Xubuntu will work fine?
<xubuntu64w> I've stuck a 240GB SSD I had lying around in there, and there's 3GB of RAM on the machine
<knome> xubuntu64w, you'll be fine.
<irgendwer4711> flocculant: he said: "https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/reminderfox/RuWh5XE4uAQ"
<Israphel> I use xubuntu with less
<xubuntu64w> Fantastic thanks
<irgendwer4711> flocculant: "That issue is well known, sorry, but it's not a problem we can solve within Reminderfox. "
<xubuntu64w> I was thinking about flashing the BIOS to get SATA 3GB/s for the SSD, but I think that's a bit much for me right now!
<flocculant> irgendwer4711: yes I know what it said, I also said try asking there - obviously people replied, perhaps they will to you - on the other hand you can hang around and see if anyone in channel happens to use this addon that you do
<irgendwer4711> flocculant: they told to edit the theme.
<flocculant> why do you keep telling me - I read it
<flocculant> I can tell you that 'fix' doesn't help this issue though
<knome> the comboboxes work well elsewhere, and the FAQ mentions they are "dynamically populated", so there's a slight hint to where the problem is
<irgendwer4711> I wonder why Xubuntu ship broken themes very upgrade
<knome> or at least, seems to be
<irgendwer4711> *every
<flocculant> can't help anymore though - never used the addon before and unlikely to again
<flocculant> irgendwer4711: can't remember seeing you come up while we were testing - perhaps next time you'll check and comment *before* it's too late
<knome> "broken theme" is debatable, if a custom widget in a browser addon doesn't work, but the regular widget works elsewhere :)
<irgendwer4711> this problem was reported for Ubuntu und this addon sice 2011.
<flocculant> with a heat of 6 affecting 1 person
<flocculant> anyway - good luck
<knome> irgendwer4711, i
<knome> i'm sorry this doesn't work for you, but especially if the workaround mentioned doesn't work for you, there isn't much we can do
<irgendwer4711> knome: what about a custom gtkrc? Am I able to overwrite this property?
<knome> you are, but i'm not sure if that works.
<knome> i don't use the addon either, that is
<xubuntu64w> sorry guys another stupid/obvious question, what format should I be using on my install usb?
<xubuntu64w> I'm assuming FAT?
<knome> if you don't need to access the data from windows, you don't need to format to FAT.
<xubuntu64w> m'kay thanks
<xubuntu24w> Hi. I upgraded to 16.10 a few weeks ago without problem but today I my updates have stopped
<xubuntu24w> I get a page full of errors with Sudo apt-get update and the software updates reports to check the internet connection. Can someone assist urgently please...thanks!
<xubuntu08wDan> Urgent - can someone help with a Yakkety problem - all my updates have stopped!
<knome> xubuntu08wDan, which server are you using for your updates?
#xubuntu 2016-11-02
<briedy1> I'm having trouble with the sound on my laptop after installing xubuntu, where can I find help on that issue?
<joedoe47_> briedy1: here. just post your problem and someone will get to it.
<joedoe47_> I don't know much about sound but just like post what the problem is and someone will tell you.
<joedoe47_> you can also search online too. stackexchange and archwiki have lots of info.
<Mizzu> hello everyone. quick question: does the xubuntu livecd come with boot-repair?
<xubuntu17i> anybody here?
<knome> no.
<knome> hello.
<knome> do you have a support question?
<xubuntu17i> nothing just waiting my xubunto to be install
<xubuntu17i> what is the different between ubunto and xubunto?
<xubuntu17i> except from gui?
<knome> default applications, default settings...
<vlammer> hello all :)
<knome> hello
<vlammer> I have installed xubuntu on my laptop since gnome was a little to much for it to hanle
<vlammer> I can live without the multipe screen option, but I would like to have some sort of option like in gnome to get an overview of all the progams open
<vlammer> like this: http://orig05.deviantart.net/2a72/f/2011/267/1/a/arch_linux_gnome_3_new_2_by_cra1g321-d4au4ff.png
<vlammer> is it possible to add that to xubuntu or is there a shortcut that I am missing?
<irgendwer4711> hi, after upgrading to 16.10, my wine program group got lost. I can the is in the menu setup, but it is already active.
<_rafaelo> Does anyone knew where I can find a mouse hover click settings in xubuntu 16.04?
<irgendwer4711> I have another problem, after upgrading to 16.10 my Wine startmenu group disappeared.
<_rafaelo> You shouldn't upgrade.
<irgendwer4711> _rafaelo: why?
<_rafaelo> Because it isn't LTS. It's new and unsecure. I always wait for LTS version.
<_rafaelo> Before LTS it's buggy.
<_rafaelo> (have bugs)
<irgendwer4711> LTS is unsecure too
<_rafaelo> Yes, but less I think
<irgendwer4711> no, more, because most packages have very short maintenance
<_rafaelo> I don't knew. I am beginner at Linus os. You are probably right.
<irgendwer4711> try: ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported
<_rafaelo> But I knew that when xubuntu 16.04 had final release it have bugs which later were fixed.
<_rafaelo> Thank you. I must continue to learning. See you!
<_rafaelo> Do you knew how to turn off mouse hover click in xubuntu 16.04?
<irgendwer4711> no
<_rafaelo> ok, thank you again.
<irgendwer4711> after upgrading to 16.10 my Wine startmenu group disappeared. In menu editor it is shown, but not setup to invisble.
<Israphel> when I look my screen, can I avoid turning it black?
<tsglove> Israphel, you mean "lock" ?
<Israphel> oh sorry, lock
<xubuntu47d_Dan> Hi. Upgraded from 16.04 to 16.10 yakkeys a few weeks ago. Updates are no longer working. Tried changing xenial to yakkety in other software (updater) - please help!!!
<Israphel> more info? apt log? output?
<xubuntu47d_Dan> sorry only moved to linux after xp launched, still don't know much. where do I get apt log?
<Israphel> in a terminal
<Israphel> run
<Israphel> sudo apt update
<Israphel> use http://paste.ubuntu.com to share text
<xubuntu47d_Dan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23417762/
<Israphel> is your internet working?
<Israphel> can you ping www.ubuntu.com ?
<xubuntu47d_Dan> yes, just as normal - i'm chatting with you now
<Israphel> so the ping works?
<Israphel> ping archive.ubuntu.com -> 64 bytes from steelix.canonical.com (91.189.88.152)
<xubuntu47d_Dan> usually good, i can run a speed checker
<Israphel> but the command ping,  right now, works with archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Israphel> just run ping archive.ubuntu.com
<xubuntu47d_Dan> ping: archive.ubuntu.com: Name or service not known
<Israphel> well
<Israphel> now, ping 8.8.8.8
<xubuntu47d_Dan> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=36 ttl=58 time=36.2 ms
<Israphel> well your current DNS server is not working
<Israphel> set different DNS servers with networkmanager (network icon near the clock)
<Israphel> google dns are 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<xubuntu47d_Dan> In network Setting, DNS Servers is in the middle tab shows 127.0.1.1
<xubuntu47d_Dan> could the main DNS servers have changed following the large scale DDOS attack last week?
<Israphel> automatic dns always shows 127.0.1.1, that means it's getting them from your router
<Israphel> I don't know which dns server you usually use
<Israphel> I always use openDNS, but google DNS works ok
<Israphel> you can change them anytime
<Israphel> if you can ping a dns server by IP, but you cant ping a domain (ubuntu.com) then your problem is there
<genii> the main problem with openDNS is that if a name can't be resolved, it redirects to it's own internal page. So things like traceroute or dig don't work properly
<xubuntu47d_Dan> so shall I change the DNS to 8.8.8.8 and try another update?
<knome> most ISPs offer their own DNS servers, at least in this part of the world
<Israphel> yes, If you don't touch anything you'll using your ISP dns servers
<Israphel> maybe they're failing at the moment
<Israphel> set 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 and then ping again
<knome> or add them, if your router supports using more than two servers
<xubuntu47d_Dan> Fixed!!! changed dns to 208.67.222.222 for the opendns. One final question.
<nuxubuntunu> hello everybody
<knome> nuxubuntunu, hello.
<nuxubuntunu> is everbuddy pro linux user here?
<xubuntu47d_Dan> No that's it. very happy. Thanks fellow Xubuntu'rs!
<knome> nuxubuntunu, no.
<xubuntu47d_Dan> Pro MS-Vista! lol
<nuxubuntunu> haha
<knome> nuxubuntunu, but if you have a support question, fire away.
<Israphel> what's the final question
<nuxubuntunu> im new to xubuntu
<nuxubuntunu> just wanted to give it a shot
<nuxubuntunu> im a fan of xfce
<Israphel> I love kde, but it changes so much
<Israphel> so I work with xfce always
<nuxubuntunu> well i have a strange issue with a notebook of a friend...which is this actullay...i installed mint 17.4 and mint 18 both xfce, but i get a very strange issue
<knome> nuxubuntunu, this isn't a mint support channel though
<nuxubuntunu> well its more like 2 issues
<nuxubuntunu> i know...im on xubuntu now
<xubuntu47d_Dan> Israphel - I need to fix my software cuz all the other software is greyed out but I shoudl be able to fix that on my own. Will revert if I get any other problems. Thanks for all your help Israphel!
<Israphel> you're welcome
<nuxubuntunu> still it appears....maybe someone got an idea...
<Israphel> remember the command "sudo apt-get install -f" often does miracles
<nuxubuntunu> 1. issue....the keyboard and pad randomly wont work
<nuxubuntunu> like now when i booted from usb to install xubuntu it happened again...i had to restart...i somehow think it might be connected to the numlock key...its does blink on boot
<nuxubuntunu> when i wont hit it it seems to appear.....SOMETIMES
<nuxubuntunu> when i hit the numlock key on boot it always worked....what this could be i dont know....maybe a BIOS problem
<mrkramps> when it is blinking in terms of on and off there's most probably a hardware issue
<nuxubuntunu> no...not on off
<nuxubuntunu> its just on on boot for a while .... then its off....not blinking
<mrkramps> that's not unusual
<mrkramps> by default numlock is off
<nuxubuntunu> thing is...when the computer was with cough...windows...it hasnt been like that
<mrkramps> on linux, but not in bios
<nuxubuntunu> i was looking for a numlock option in BIOS...not there
<mrkramps> nuxubuntunu, gp to settings → keyboard → behavior
<mrkramps> [x] Restore num lock state on startup
<nuxubuntunu> im installing at the moment...could be a good tip mate
#xubuntu 2016-11-03
<GeekDude> I'm having a ton of problems with external displays on my ThinkPad e550. I have two displays connected via a docking station, and they are seen by the display manager/configurator. They are enabled and set to extend (though mirroring has the same problem). Mostly they either stay idle, or show as active but completely black. If I fool around with the settings long enough they sometimes turn on properly, but
<GeekDude> this seems to be rare
<briedy1> I am having trouble with sound. My volume control says no output devices are available
<briedy1> any ideas on how to work that fix out?
<GeekDude> briedy1: I don't suppose a reboot will help?
<briedy1> no, I have done that several times..
<GeekDude> Does `sudo lshw -C multimedia` show any audio devices?
<briedy1> *-multimedia                      description: Audio device        product: 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller        vendor: Intel Corporation        physical id: 1b        bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0        version: 02        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list        configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=0        resources: irq:28 memory:febfc000-febfffff
<GeekDude> What version of Xubuntu are you running?
<briedy1> 16.10
<GeekDude> If you run alsamixer from the terminal and press F6 (select sound card) is it listed there?
<briedy1> Yes, it says HDA INTEL
<GeekDude> This page is probably more help than me https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<briedy1> Thanks GeekDude!
<GeekDude> It should be pretty much entirely applicable to Xubuntu as well
<Rarrikins> briedy1: Messing around in `pavucontrol` might allow you to enable things.
<Rarrikins> briedy1: Check, in the Configuration tab, that it's set to Duplex. Then, check in Output Devices that it's set for sound.
<xubuntu28i> Installing X³ = Xubuntu Xenial Xerus :D
<MaxT> hi all
<MaxT> happy xubuntu 16 user here
<MaxT> pls can anyone assist ability to lock xubuntu when away from laptop
<MaxT> anyone home?
<MaxT> hello hello
<MaxT> wow
<cfhowlett> instant answers?  no that is not how this works.
<MaxT> sorry
<MaxT> how does it work
<MaxT> its irc
<MaxT> and its support
<MaxT> check the title
<cfhowlett> you ask a question. you be patient.
<cfhowlett> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MaxT> at least one can get an answer not silence
<MaxT> oh sorry we dont know or maybe you check somewhere else
<MaxT> sorry i cant assume
<cfhowlett> if no one knows, no one answers.  why clog the channel.
<MaxT> thanks anyway
<MaxT> dont assume there are 111 people here
<MaxT> anyway thanks
<MaxT> ubottu thanks for the link
<ubottu> MaxT: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MaxT> well at least u answered
<MaxT> :)
<irgendwer4711> hi, in which package the start menu is in?
<irgendwer4711> panel?
<GeekDude> irgendwer4711: xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin ?
<GeekDude> I'm having problems with external displays on my ThinkPad e550. I have two displays connected via a docking station, and they are seen by the display manager/configurator. Despite being enabled, they mostly stay idle, or show as active but are entirely black. If I fool around with the settings long enough they sometimes turn on properly, but this seems to be rare.
<xubuntu57i> the installation seems stuck at the point to create boot partition.... how long to wait before switching everything off ? stuck there since half an hour now...
<Israphel> xubuntu57i: is it an old machine?
<xubuntu57i> not really
<xubuntu57i> 3 years
<Israphel> hdd used to work ok?
<Israphel> manual partitions? automatic?
<xubuntu57i> everything alright (with xubuntu 14 and mint) until I tried the upgrade of xubuntu to 16, didnt work and I had to use the recovery version of xubuntu 14 since then to boot
<xubuntu57i> so now I try a new installation
<Israphel> but right now are you doing a clean installation of xenial?
<xubuntu57i> wiping everything out
<Israphel> wiping partitions or keeping some?
<xubuntu57i> yes
<Drugo> Hello. What are the names of default gtk2/3 themes and icons in xubuntu 16.04?
<xubuntu57i> keeping nothing
<Israphel> Drugo: greybird!
<Israphel> xubuntu57i: oh right. Any specific partition scheme?
<Drugo> Israphel, also icons are named greybird?
<Israphel> Drugo: icons are called elementary xfce darker
<xubuntu57i> stuck saying "warning: source ID 31643 was not found when attempting to remove it"
<xubuntu57i> then "glib.source_remove(self.rows_changed_id)
<xubuntu57i> "
<Drugo> Israphel, ok, thanks
<Israphel> xubuntu57i: are you booting from cd or usb
<xubuntu57i> usb
<Israphel> did you created it with DD? the iso file was checked beforehand ?
<xubuntu57i> with multisystem
<Israphel> md5sum was ok?
<xubuntu57i> didnt try
<Israphel> give it a try, just to discard any posible ISO corruption
<Israphel> if you have the same ISO you used
<xubuntu57i> hm
<xubuntu57i> don't know, I'll see if I still have the same file elsewhere and test it on another computer...
<Spass> Doesn't Xubuntu have built-in check for errors in the LiveCD boot menu?
<Spass> For the ISO errors/corruption I mean.
<xubuntu57i> md5sum is alright
<xubuntu57i> and installation still blocked in the same step
<xubuntu57i> the installation I chose was complete wipeout and this new partitioning system (don't remember the name)
<Israphel> xubuntu57i: mm, do you have a clean usb drive to try? using directly DD, no multisystem
<xubuntu57i> whats dd ?
<Israphel> a command to directly write images into drives (and a lot more)
<Israphel> sudo dd if=xubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdc
<Israphel> check your usb letter before
<Israphel> just letter, not number
<GeekDude> Triple check you have the right device for the of parameter. There's a reason dd is nicknamed disk destroyer
<Israphel> oh yes, it can do a mess
<xubuntu57i> can I use the usb for storing stuff too after dd ? or will it only be an installation pendrive then ?
<Israphel> after you install xubuntu just format it again
<Spass> xubuntu57i: If you are not comfortable with terminal, you can try Etcher - https://etcher.io
<xubuntu57i> next question : if I succeed, how do I come back to this support channel ? (because I am using it from the installation window and I don't know how to come back to it from another computer)
<xubuntu57i> oh the terminal is not the problem
<xubuntu57i> I asked about the usb because I thought about partitioning it
<Israphel> dd is direct binary copy
<Israphel> it loses every partition scheme
<xubuntu57i> ok
<Israphel> usb installers created with dd never fails
<Israphel> if the iso is ok and the usb drive is ok
<xubuntu57i> so I don't have to partition it beffore then
<xubuntu57i> to format I mean, sorryu
<RFleming> Mornin' everyone
<xubuntu57i> ok how to know the letter ? I am on another computer and I don't know how it is gonna be called here
<Israphel> xubuntu57i: it doesnt matter, DD wipes everything
<Israphel> xubuntu57i: use the command sudo fdisk -l
<Israphel> l as in LIST
<xubuntu57i> thanks
<Israphel> and read carefully...
<RFleming> Israphel: what was the question?
<Israphel> RFleming: he is doing a live usb with DD
<RFleming> Oooh, fun stuff.
<xubuntu57i> she but doesn't matter
<Israphel> oh sorry, your nick is generic
<xubuntu57i> I imagine I need to add the path to my xubuntu iso, not just the name ?
<xubuntu57i> alright we'll see
<Israphel> yes
<Israphel> or move to the folder
<Israphel> IF is origin and OF is destination
<xubuntu57i> seems to work
<xubuntu57i> and how fast !
<xubuntu57i> so now I need to know how to come back to you guys
<xubuntu57i> because I am gonna force quit the installation that got stuck
<xubuntu57i> and then how to come back to this forum ? from another computer maybe or maybe from the installation window in the next trial.. ?
<Israphel> this is not a forum
<Israphel> just connec to the irc
<xubuntu57i> i know
<xubuntu57i> ok am I gonna have the same name ?
<Israphel> get yourself a nick
<Israphel>  /nick something
<Israphel> so we'll remember you
<xubuntu57i> how ?
<xubuntu57i> how to get a nick ?
<Israphel> as I said
<Israphel>  /nick something
<Israphel> right here
<Israphel> is an IRC command
<Israphel> that's a good name
<Israphel> my name is Cristian
<cricri> mine Christina
<Israphel> how cool is that
<cricri> alright see you then
<Israphel> in this part of the world we dropped the H for both names
<Israphel> se you later
<cricri> what part ?
<Israphel> south america
<cricri> cool
<cricri> i am in germany right now but live also in france and spain
<cricri> alright see you
<Israphel> good luck!
<cricri> ok I think this time the installation goes aheda
<cricri> ahead
<cricri> if so
<cricri> do you think multisystem was the problem ?
<cricri> because it has some advantages
<cricri> question : can I partition a usb drive and then install with dd only on one partition ? to leave the other free and accessible for data storing ?
<cricri> because I like to always have a live usb with me, I sometimes helped friends with a windows computer crash to recover data, the live usb is quite nice for this
<cricri> anyway I am gonna stay connected until the installation has finished successfully
 * RFleming sings ¿Quién es el que anda ahi?
<RFleming> Es cri-cri.
<Israphel> qué canción es esa
<RFleming> Es Cri-Cri
<RFleming> El grillito cantor
<Israphel> debo ser muy joven
<RFleming> si
<RFleming> you must be :)
<Israphel> nací en 1990
<RFleming> https://youtu.be/tVoN07a2qHI
<RFleming> la musica de Francisco Gabilondo Soler
<RFleming> I see cricri, and I immediately am reminded of his songs :)
<Israphel> es mexicano?
<RFleming> Cricri o yo?
<Israphel> cricri
<RFleming> si.
<Israphel> ah
<Israphel> me gusta el chavo
<RFleming> hehe
<RFleming> https://youtu.be/KZHOeKEa1uU
<Israphel> es el equivalente al topo gigio
<RFleming> El Chavo del Ocho, o Animado?
<Israphel> el real
<Israphel> pese a los años lo sigo mirando
<Israphel> en el canal de las estrellas (y en otros canales)
<RFleming> Veo en YouTube
<RFleming> Hello cricri
<RFleming> did everything go smooth?
<GridCube> RFleming, Israphel este es un canal en inglés y de soporte unicamente, si quieren hablar de cualquier cosa vayan a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<RFleming> Sorry GridCube ...
<Israphel> that was like minutes ago while we waited for people
 * RFleming hopes we didn't distract the rest of the channel conversations with our 8 minute spanish conversation.
<GridCube> thats irrelevant
<Israphel> whatever
<Israphel> cricri: is it working?
<RFleming> GridCube: do you know anything about the xfce4-topmenu-plugin?
<GridCube> never heard of it before
<RFleming> puts the menu bar in the panel, and removes it from the app window
<GridCube> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=195976
<RFleming> like what Unity and macOS does
<Israphel> maosx stuff
<GridCube> yeah I figured that part
<GridCube> just like mainbuntu does as well
<RFleming> it's in the Canonical repos, but I'm wondering if it's 'beta' or if it's released
<cricri> israphel : yes I am using it
<RFleming> I ask because I'm not sure if I'm going to file a bug, or a feature request :)
<Israphel> cool
<cricri> but there is a problem with the software installation center (while installing with the terminal works fine)
<Israphel> cricri: about the pendrive. I prefer to have one of them only to boot. But you can't "DD" in a partition because without the MBR it won't boot
<cricri> turns and turns and turns without really opening, doesn't want to show even the already installed programs
<Israphel> cricri: that shit never works
<cricri> ok for me doesnt matter
<cricri> just afraid that means a general problem
<RFleming> we're talking GNOME Software Centre right?
<cricri> yeah
<GridCube> all ubuntu's share the same software center
<GridCube> i mean repos
<GridCube> there is no software in one that is not in the other
<RFleming> cricri: you can try and change your region language
<RFleming> any change regenerates the data
<cricri> maybe because my computer is spanish, and so the keyboard
<cricri> and my ubuntu language is german
<RFleming> shouldn't matter
<GridCube> the keyboard should not affect anything like that
<RFleming> just change the regional language (or reinstall) and GNOME software should regenerate
<RFleming> cricri: or just purge and reinstall
<RFleming> (gnome-software)
<Israphel> cricri: are you spanish?
<cricri> no
<Israphel> german?
<cricri> yes
<cricri> just bought my computer in spain
<Israphel> and you are learning spanish or what
<Israphel> oh
<Israphel> you mean the keyboard
<Israphel> now you can do this ññññññ
<cricri> so I have to match the keyboard
<cricri> of course ññññññññ
<Israphel> awesome, join the club
<Israphel> I work for a germany company called VTours
<cricri> whats vtours
<cricri> ?
<Israphel> I can't read it but you can: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vtours
<GridCube> cricri: you can use a different layout in the keyboard, what is printed on the keys is not really important
<cricri> i know i know
<cricri> i just put spanish keyboard because then it matches with what is written on the keys
<Israphel> yeah but that's annoying really, specially when looking for [] {} ? ! ¡¿ "
<cricri> then for german I switch to have some letters
<cricri> and to french for some other letterds
<Israphel> but germans uses the " on the bottom
<RFleming> And Z and Y are switched
<cricri> so which one should I use then ? ;)
<Israphel> really?
<cricri> alright, let's go back to the question : where should I change the language then to reset the software stuff ?
<Israphel> and they need ß
<Israphel> große Tier
<Israphel> it's a notebook I guess
<Israphel> all settings -> language support
<Israphel> there http://i.imgur.com/0LLAGgl.png
<Israphel> I don't know how to ignore the 2nd screen in the screenshot app
<GridCube> you can launch the screen capture application from the menu and choose all kinds of different settings
<Israphel> yes but "entire screen" means "all of them", there's no current screen
<RFleming> use Window then
<GridCube> you can always open the image on an image processor and cut it
<GridCube> i like to use pinta or gthumb
<Israphel> I suck with that tools
<GridCube> select a rectangle, cut it
<GridCube> its not neuroscience
<Israphel> system overload
<xXEoflaOEXx> I have 2GB of RAM in my computer, with Xubuntu and it works fine
<Israphel> yes
<Israphel> wait, I don't think that was a question
<cricri> alright, I don't remember who told me to change my regional language (I am Austrian now) but it worked for the Software center
<cricri> thanks
<Israphel> and now you're austrian
<Israphel> you're everywhere
<cricri> yes
<cricri> you too, no ?
<Israphel> no
<Israphel> never left the country
<cricri> what country then....¿
<Israphel> Argentina
<cricri> how come you work for a german agency, and support xubuntu in english ?
<Israphel> that's common, I work in the software industry
<Israphel> I'm a sysadmin and now a devops
<Israphel> there're a lot of software development companies in Argentina
<Israphel> lot of electronics arts software is made here
<Israphel> and disney
<Israphel> about xubuntu support: I'm a common user, I give support and I receive support when I need it. That's how this channel works
<cricri> cool
<cricri> never travelled ?
<Israphel> inside the country, yes
<Israphel> outside no
<Israphel> my grandfather was austrian
<Israphel> my mother's aunts live in germany
<cricri> would like to visit south (or middle) america but I got two dogs that are my best friends
<cricri> austria is beautiful
<cricri> so I travel in europe
<cricri> and i like the spanish language
<cricri> spent some time in andalucia
<Israphel> yeah we don't like each other with the spanish people
<Israphel> traveling around europe is easier, smaller countries
<Israphel> with good and modern connections
<cricri> I am living in my little van and travelling with, in summer I work in France in the fields and in winter I go south somewhere in Europe, to germany I only go to see family and friends, but shortly because it's quite cold here
<cricri> and I got no heater
<Israphel> how cool is that
<Israphel> and what is your area of expertise
<Israphel> the van is volkswagen?
<cricri> to go to south america with dogs and a van is quite impossible
<cricri> no, mercedes
<Israphel> better yet
<Israphel> volkswagen van here is a classic
<Israphel> we call it "Combi"
<cricri> yeah they are cool
<Israphel> what kind of field work yo do
<cricri> this year : picking cherries, apricots, plums, nuts, grapes for wine, and apples (from may to october) and in between there is work like cutting or thinning from time to time
<Israphel> cool, I suck at field work
<cricri> doing this kind of jobs since I quit university, I am a biologist and a sociologist in my former life..
<Israphel> so you have degrees
<Israphel> awesome
<Israphel> living the dream
<cricri> what part is the dream ?
<Israphel> doing what you want
<cricri> yeah now it feels quite real
<cricri> sounds you're still dreaming
<Israphel> if you do that here
<Israphel> you turn into a hippie
<cricri> who knows, maybe I'm a hippie.. ;)
<Israphel> yeah but "hippie" here is a bad word
<Israphel> not for me
<cricri> I know, people always use it to describe the others
<Israphel> I work with computers, I'm like 60% of the population, I'm not original at all
<Israphel> I could die while harvesting blueberries
<cricri> what is the bad hippie image in your place ? (people always use it differently)
<cricri> blueberries ? nice death, no ?
<Israphel> because hippie here: the don't work, they travel without their own cars, they're dirty, they use outdated clothes, they smoke weed (still illegal here)
<Israphel> stereotype of course
<xXEoflaOEXx> How did you get that honeycombs says about the software and hardware information (like CPU load, system uptime, etc.) as seen in the picture? http://i.imgur.com/0VPZLQM.png
<Israphel> that honecombs are no honeycombs
<Israphel> that's a visual representation of a molecule
<cricri> I know some hippies from spain, they were quite annoying because they were always asking for everything, food, smoke, drink, place to sleep, ... but for me living that way means doing everything myself, repairing my van, making or collecting or recycling my food, being autonomous
<xXEoflaOEXx> What the package name in order to get them? It looks so cool
<Israphel> every dot is Carbon, every line is a bond, N is nitrogen, H is hydrogen and the O is oxygen
<Israphel> the software is "conky" is HIGHLY customizable
<Israphel> that theme in particular is called "LSD", because that's a LSD molecule
<Israphel> cricri: germans are WAY different from spanish people
<Israphel> and we're a mix of spanish, italian and germans/austrians
<Israphel> germans hippies are first world hippies
<Israphel> xXEoflaOEXx: read about conky and conky-manager
<Israphel> I received a package from germany, but now it's stalled at customs.
<xXEoflaOEXx> Israphel: ok
<xXEoflaOEXx> hi
<Israphel> hi again
<cricri> first world hippies ? I always thought people are completely spoiled in rich countries like here (here nobody understands why I want to start back from zero), and people in your part of the world that has been ravaged by the Europeans seemed more clever because you are closer to knowing the truth about this shit system
<Israphel> "first world hippies" because they own cars/vans, and they actually work, and they're intelligent
<Israphel> regular hippies can't do shit
<Israphel> Argentina likes feeling european even when we aren't
<Israphel> we pretend, we imagine to be rich
<Israphel> we don't like feeling poor
<Israphel> that's why, if someone here follows your step, he'll be discrminated
<Israphel> to be respected here you need a house, a modern car, a good job and a family
<Israphel> that's our current situation
<cricri> ok maybe what you say is like what the arabic people here feel : they have to pretend to be rich and "normal", they can't have holes in their clothes like I can perfectly do because I have papers, diplomas, white skin
<Israphel> arabic people is a special case: very rich people and then "all the others", there's no middle point
<cricri> ok I only spoke of poor immigrants
<Israphel> that's like the story repeating itself
<Israphel> I exist because my grandfather born in the world war II
<Israphel> and he came here, a neutral country
<Israphel> we exist because of the inmigrants, and we still do, they work more than us
<krytarik> !ot
<xunuxunu> hello people
<Israphel> hello
<xunuxunu> is there anyone with kind of a good knowledge base
<xunuxunu> i would have an interesting problem to solve
<Israphel> talk
<flocculant> xunuxunu: just ask the question
<flocculant> cricri Israphel - we have #xubuntu-offtopic for the non support chat :)
<Israphel> I forgot how to PM in irc
<knome> Israphel, /msg nick message
<Israphel> yeah THAT
<knome> though if it's a support question, it should be kept in the channel...
<knome> :)
<Israphel> lifestyle support (?)
<Israphel> xunuxunu: you alive?
<xunuxunu> yes
<knome> Israphel, xubuntu support :P
<xunuxunu> so...problem is very odd
<Israphel> xubuntu is life
<knome> though we do have #xubuntu-offtopic - as mentioned by flocculant - for the random chatter
<Israphel> xunuxunu: suspense is killing me
<xunuxunu> keyboard and mousepad of notebook randomly work and wont work
<knome> Israphel, i've contributed to xubuntu for 8 years, but no, it's not ;)
<Israphel> you defeated me by 2
<xunuxunu> num lock key light is on in boot .... which is not normal i gues
<Israphel> xunuxunu: lsusb and tell us your keyboard and touchpad models
<Israphel> so we can google some posible reported bugs
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mrkramps> Israphel, /mgs NICKNAME
<mrkramps> */msg
<mrkramps> or /query NICKNAME
<mrkramps> and /help CMD
<mrkramps> xunuxunu, iirc i already told you about numlock behaviour
<Israphel> that bot has lag
<Israphel> yeah you talked about the numlock yesterday
<xunuxunu> yes...thats right...but no solution up to now
<xunuxunu> http://pastebin.com/VG0GN9GB
<Israphel> lots of hub
<Israphel> xunuxunu: xinput list
<Israphel> please
<xunuxunu> http://pastebin.com/FpBV8SKc
<xunuxunu> id 4 and 11 i guess
<Israphel> well is very generic, like mine
<xunuxunu> and 3
<Israphel> yeah we have the same hardware
<Israphel> common and cheap notebook stuff
<mrkramps> what's the exact notebok model affected?
<Israphel> my touchpad "locks" when I type, but that's common
<xunuxunu> haha,,,yeah mate...its not mine...its a friends one...he had problems and lags with win7 ...so i convinced him to switch to linux...now im in a kind of a situation if you know what i mean
<xunuxunu> its the satelite l850d
<xunuxunu> i thought it might be BIOS problem
<Israphel> same bug reported in 2014
<xunuxunu> where at? toshiba supp?
<Israphel> ubuntuforums while searching your model
<Israphel> http://askubuntu.com/questions/353981/sometimes-when-i-boot-up-my-toshiba-satellite-l875d-lap-top-running-ubuntu-12-04
<Israphel> http://askubuntu.com/questions/393051/toshiba-laptop-keyboard-and-mouse-intermittently-stop-working
<Israphel> they both propose somekind of fix
<xunuxunu> hmm...well i guess i try the kernel boot addition
<xunuxunu> how come i didnt find...i feel ashame now...normally i find what i need...
<Israphel> life itself
<xunuxunu> going to try that now. cheers mate Israphel
<Israphel> cheers
<xXEoflaOEXx> This is what I get when I install LSD theme, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23422066/
<Israphel> aren't you using conky-manager ?
<Israphel> it's an easier way than using just conky
<xXEoflaOEXx> Israphel: I am in 17.04 development, Will download for Xenial and see
<Israphel> not the best place to try conky lol
<xunuxunu> going to reboot...see you a bit
<xunuxunu> no solution...the grub attribute doesnt help
<Israphel> :(
<Israphel> did you applied it?
<mrkramps> xunuxunu, grub updated after editing the config?
<xunuxunu> omg....what a noob i am/////////
<xunuxunu> only the update-grub as root right?
<mrkramps> sudo update-grub
<xunuxunu> yeah
<xunuxunu> ok...trying now...big up community...cool folks
<xunuxunu> back in a bit
<xunuxunu> 4 out of 4 boot ups it worked...i guess it might be solved...special thx to Israphel and mrkramps
<Israphel> yay
<mrkramps> you're welcome!
<xunuxunu> whos up for more issues ?
<xunuxunu> haha
<Israphel> they scared cricri
<xunuxunu> a funny one...when i plug in power supply...the screen config dialogue opens
<Israphel> whyyy
<xunuxunu> dunnnooo
<xunuxunu> i plug out...window opens...i plug in another addiontional opens
<Israphel> mine says your battery is charging
<xunuxunu> that one opens too..upper right corner...
<Israphel> the window that says "Display" ?
<xunuxunu> but thats onlzz a message
<xunuxunu> nono
<xunuxunu> wait..ill put an imgur scrot
<Israphel> so which screen config dialogue
<xunuxunu> [url=http://i.imgur.com/DrNdTgv.png]
<xunuxunu>   [img]http://imgur.com/DrNdTgvl.png[/img]
<xunuxunu> [/url]
<Israphel> yeah that one
<Israphel> says "Display"
<Israphel> xfce4-display-settings is the command
<Israphel> check your power manager config
<mrkramps> obviously somthing is triggered then oO
<mrkramps> which is even more weird than funny
<Israphel> as far as I know, you can't call custom scripts when pluging the cord
<xunuxunu> exactly what i think mate...very odd..it triggers display settings when power supply gets plugged in...hello...how
<xunuxunu> a cant find anything relating in power man conf
<Israphel> looks normal?
<xunuxunu> yeah dude...nothing relating to it at all...but maybe i got tomatoes on my eyes
<Israphel> I didn't got thar reference
<Israphel> didn't get*
<xunuxunu> maybe i cant see the tree within the forest....
<Israphel> oh
<xunuxunu> but i really think theres nothing odd in this power settings
<xunuxunu> i wonder how it can be triggered
<Israphel> a very nasty cheat would be renaming the xfce4-display-settings file
<mrkramps> you could check dmesg or journalctl if something's logged
<xunuxunu>  i guess im too new to linux itself to properly read out these logs
<Israphel> they are not crystal clear
<xunuxunu> journalctl doesnt give me the info i guess... it echoing the ram mapping, supported cpus, kernel version
<xunuxunu> much more i cant read
<Israphel> journalctl -f
<Israphel> then plug and unplug the charger
<mrkramps> xunuxunu, check the systemd journal with:$ journalctl -f
<mrkramps> this will automatically follow new lines
<mrkramps> then plug out and in again the power supply
<mrkramps> new lines should appear directly in case somethings logged
<Israphel> -f will keep it running
<xunuxunu> x86/fpu i don know
<xunuxunu> ok mate
<Israphel> my charger triggers this nov 03 16:49:03 cfadon kernel: ideapad_laptop: Unknown event: 1
<Israphel> which is useless lol
<mrkramps> it is not useless if it appears everytime
<Israphel> partial credit
<xunuxunu> well...the -f doesnt give me live echo
<xunuxunu> nothing echoing when i plug in and out
<Israphel> really?
<Israphel> oh
<Israphel> but the notebook is aware, like in brightness and notifications
<xunuxunu> it echoed some network ip6
<xunuxunu> yeah
<xunuxunu> when i set brightness it echoes live
<xunuxunu> dead silent on plug out and in
<mrkramps> hm hm hm
<xunuxunu> but still triggering the window
<xunuxunu> hahaha
<mrkramps> you could test with 'xev' it is recognized as a key (combination) maybe!?
<mrkramps> --it ++if
<xunuxunu> haha
<xunuxunu> its mapping the keyboard
<xunuxunu> but why
<Israphel> :O
<mrkramps> which key (code)?
<Israphel> super + P is display
<xunuxunu> well...it spits out alot
<mrkramps> Israphel, might be XF86Display as well
<Israphel> yeah, I think it's F10 in toshiba
<Israphel> but he's getting the full display manager, not only the screen selection
<mrkramps> xunuxunu, when using 'xev' you may not touch keyboard or mouse
<mrkramps> otherwise it will log all inputs
<xunuxunu> yeah...its events i got that
<xunuxunu> when you move it echoes live
<Israphel> so what did you get with the charger
<xunuxunu> http://pastebin.com/HVrsCNpR
<Israphel> 74
<xunuxunu> well...but the notify message is opening aswell
<xunuxunu> that im o power supply or battery
<xunuxunu> so this could be the notfier or not
<Israphel> damn
<Israphel> damni run xev and plug the charger
<Israphel> I get nothing
<xunuxunu> this is the whole one
<xunuxunu> http://pastebin.com/guHT9fXb
<xunuxunu> only xev
<xunuxunu> then plug in
<xunuxunu> and out
<Israphel> you type a know key (like scape) then do the plugin and unplugin, so you'll know which events to read
<xunuxunu> i think this should be it
<xunuxunu> http://pastebin.com/eYs9cx7r
<Israphel> now it says 65
<xunuxunu> but like i mentioned the noifier opens same time...
<Israphel> I get the notifier but no new lines at xev whatsoever
<mrkramps> there's no connection between notification deamon and xinput
<mrkramps> at least none i know of
<xunuxunu> this is defo the plug out http://pastebin.com/fQqE9Rrn
<xunuxunu> i hit the enter button...and get the hit and release event
<xunuxunu> then i plug out and get this event
<Israphel> this shit is intense
<xunuxunu> XD
<xunuxunu> as you may imagine...its very hard to find ANYTHING on that..it just doesnt make any sense to me.
<mrkramps> xunuxunu, have you tried removing the keyboard shortcut from keyboard settings
<xunuxunu> im not sure if i get what you mean
<mrkramps> xunuxunu, there's a default shortcut (maybe two) für the display settings
<mrkramps> super +p and most probably xf86display
<mrkramps> got to settings → keyboard → application shortcuts
<mrkramps> and remove them
<xunuxunu> let me check
<Israphel> ohh german is taking over
<mrkramps> it's getting late =D
<xunuxunu> you gotta be kidding me
<xunuxunu> wahnsinn
<xunuxunu> aber wie
<xunuxunu> but how does the power plug in trigger this shortcuts
<xunuxunu> worked
<mrkramps> i have absolutely no idea
<mrkramps> my search fu completely failed
<xunuxunu> solved.....you two dudes are bobastic
<xunuxunu> bombastic
<mrkramps> xunuxunu, if you have the time left, go back to keyboard settings and readd the super + p shortcut
<Israphel> du hast
<mrkramps> just to check which key is triggerd exactly
<Israphel> (?)
<xunuxunu> i was about o check it
<xunuxunu> XD
<mrkramps> xunuxunu, was this satellite used with a docking station?
<xunuxunu> its the xf86display
<mrkramps> makes sende
<mrkramps> *sense
<xunuxunu> i can leave the super -P
<xunuxunu> like how XD
<xunuxunu> no...without docking station
<mrkramps> i was not expecting it to map something to super + p =D
<mrkramps> xf86display is a single key code
<mrkramps> but that's pretty much all
<xunuxunu> well ok...what is this keycode anyway
<xunuxunu> just for the archive
<xunuxunu> XD
<mrkramps> everything else does not make sense in any way
<mrkramps> XF86Display should be keycode 235
<xunuxunu> what a little worm...
<xunuxunu> cheers cheers folks...big up big up...gotta talk to you guys soon...made my day
<xunuxunu> a reason for me to use irc more often
<xunuxunu> XD
<mrkramps> you're welcome!
<xunuxunu> as im not in daily use of this machine..its for a friend..i will see if theres some more issues...you 2 on xubuntu?
<mrkramps> this machnine, yes
<xunuxunu> just interested if youre using same distro
<xunuxunu> so for the record...it is the toshiba satellite l850d
<xunuxunu> if anyone comes up wit this kind of bugger
<mrkramps> xunuxunu, you should also check the bios settings
<mrkramps> no idea what exactly, but something might be suspicous
<xunuxunu> i did...but i couldnt find anything strange
<mrkramps> so weird =D
<xunuxunu> i wondered why the numlock light is on while booting
<xunuxunu> it made me suspicious
<xunuxunu> that it is indeed a bios problem
<mrkramps> should be off as soon as kernel is loaded
<mrkramps> i consider this to be normale … BIOS POST messages → numlock on, GRUB bootloader → numlock off
<xunuxunu> what does the numlock reset in keyboard settings cause?
<mrkramps> linux by default starts with numlock disabled
<xunuxunu> its turned off at the moment...i had it checked...but unchecked it
<xunuxunu> just to try...so i guess i give it a checkmark again to be reset on boot
<xunuxunu> ...still i dont know what the difference is when checked or not
<mrkramps> it is a very simple function
<mrkramps> when exiting xfce session the last state of numlock is saved
<mrkramps> in a file
<mrkramps> and when starting a new session this state is read from the file
<xunuxunu> ah...ok...just for comfort...now i got it
<mrkramps> exactly!
<xunuxunu> session restore
<xunuxunu> big up...good lad
<mrkramps> there's a similar issue with screen brightness for example
<xunuxunu> what issue?
<mrkramps> last state (e.g. 50%) was not saved on shutdown and next start brightness was up to 100% again
<xunuxunu> i will see if that is the case
<xunuxunu> wanna know
<xunuxunu> ill reboot...give me a second
<mrkramps> should be solved by a systemd unit now
<mrkramps> yay
<xunuxunu> hello
<xunuxunu> back again....the issue with brightness i dont have
<mrkramps> xunuxunu, 16.04?
<xunuxunu> yeah
<mrkramps> as said, should be solved by systemd-backlight now
<mrkramps> this was rather an example for another comfort function for restoring states
<xunuxunu> yeah,,still wanted to check ...before i hand over the machine...i want the linux to run fine so that the dude is happy with it
<xunuxunu> ...i cant stand hearing sth like...windows is better or i dont like linux XD
<mrkramps> yeah, and especially those tiny malfunctions foster rejection
<sa_> hey yall
<xunuxunu> exactly mate exactly...for me...i fell in love with linux from the very first time i tried it...although you have to munch your way through some obstalces
<xunuxunu> its simply awesome
<xunuxunu> hello sa_
<sa_> hey ... am having confusing behavioure from my connection, using xubuntu
<sa_> i could only some websites
<sa_> google, gmail,yahoo some others, i guess all ipv6 and some other website such as data.sbb.ch cant
<sa_> simetimes the broswer will keep loading somtimes would give server not fouind
<sa_> ping google.com gives no response
<mrkramps> geo clocking?
<mrkramps> *blocking
<xunuxunu> but pinging google should echo something shouldnt it?
<mrkramps> afaik not if blocked
<xunuxunu> at least an error
<mrkramps> dunno
<sa_> cant access this website too https://www.google.ch/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=6&ved=0ahUKEwjNv4SavI3QAhVLAxoKHT34DA4QFgg6MAU&url=http%3A%2F%2Freyhan.org%2F2015%2F10%2Fhubot-on-ubuntu.html&usg=AFQjCNHqm51DV9MFvXmP-BQmT0rRBwnZqA&sig2=tut5ceVXccRl2srP_AzbQQ
<xunuxunu> all right mr kramps...and israphel thx to you guys...i need to sort some things out
<xunuxunu> see you
<xunuxunu> cheers for the help again
<mrkramps> bye
<mrkramps> you're welcome!
<sa_> mrkramps any idea what is the issue http://pastie.org/10955463
<mrkramps> sa_, are you using a static ip?
<sa_> dont think so in my network connection the connection am using ipv4 setting is automatic dhcp
<mrkramps> looks like somethings wrong configured concerning your dns server
<mrkramps> and interfaces has an static entry for lo
<sa_> am on a dorm internet connection.but i dont have the problem with my phone, which is on the same connection
<sa_> so how can i fix it ?
<sa_> where is the conflict
<mrkramps> i am not a network expert
<mrkramps> but the entries in /etc/network/interfaces look wring
<mrkramps> *wrong
<sa_> why wrong ?
<sa_> because it  is not matching the output of ifconfig ? the ipv4 shown there ?
<mrkramps> no, your loopback device lo should not habe a static ip
<mrkramps> actually there should only be:
<mrkramps> auto lo
<mrkramps> iface lo inet loopback
<sa_> so
<sa_> should i delete it from interfaces ?
<mrkramps> interfaces should only have the two lines i mentioned above
<sa_> what about wlp3s0
<sa_> am i not connected to it
<mrkramps> ?
<mrkramps> your ethernet device is just fine
<mrkramps> or wifi, or whatever this is
<sa_> all right interfaces been edited only containing the 2 lines you mentioned
<mrkramps> now reboot
<sa_> without rebooting it woked
<sa_> wow
<sa_> worked
<sa_> i think ....
<GeekDude> I'm having problems with external displays on my ThinkPad e550. I have two displays connected via a docking station, and they are seen by the display manager/configurator. Despite being enabled, they mostly stay idle, or show as active but are entirely black. If I fool around with the settings long enough they sometimes turn on properly, but this seems to be rare.
#xubuntu 2016-11-04
<extinct_potato> does anybody here know how to change plymouth theme to the custom one?
<extinct_potato> yeah, great.
<knome> expecting any support - even paid ones - to respond to that kind of question in two minutes isn't really realistic.
<bazhang> he is crossposting as well
<xXEoflaOEXx> In XFCE settings there are MIME Type Editor that has no icon and the only icon is the one gear settings.
<krytarik> xXEoflaOEXx: It's *supposed* to be that way: "Icon=application-x-executable"
<xXEoflaOEXx> krytarik: ok
<Rarrikins> Is there a way to make the Orage panel clock to use the same background color and opacity as everything else on the panel?
<xXEoflaOEXx> Anyone here
<sorinello_> Hello. I see on http://xfce.10915.n7.nabble.com/Xfce-Announce-f39791.html that a lot of new things are released in Xfce, a much newer version of xfce4-term. Does anyone know why these aren't pushed to official update channels ?
<Israphel> what's up people
<choki> hello i need help :"(
<choki> i can't change the brightness on my x220 laptop after suspend
<choki> it just stays the same
<Israphel> everyday a new problem related to notebooks
<choki> yes xubuntu sucks :/
<Israphel> don't be mean
<Israphel> 16.04 ?
<choki> yes
<Israphel> try this, I used it once in a thinkpad edge http://askubuntu.com/questions/769006/brightness-key-not-working-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<choki> the only workaround sofar is to reboot :/
<choki> Israphel, thank yew, i gonna try! do you also know about the google chrome freezes after suspend?
<Israphel> I'm a Firefox user so I'm not aware of that sorry
<choki> >:(
<choki> Israphel, you!!! :D
<internetman66> does anyone know if it possible to use the xubuntu live with iMac bluetooth mouse and keyboard?
<Israphel> I tried it in a mac mini and it works
<internetman66> Israphel: out of the box, without needing to use wired mouse first to set it up?
<Israphel> I plugged the live usb and it worked
<Israphel> I don't have the mouse, but the keyboard was working
<internetman66> Israphel: ok cheers
<asusE200ha> tell me please
<asusE200ha> xubuntu or lubuntu? and why
<asusE200ha> i have this netbook
<asusE200ha> https://www.asus.com/Notebooks/ASUS-Vivobook-E200HA/specifications/
<Spass> asusE200ha: Well.. You're asking on the Xubuntu channel, so the answer is kind of obvious. But why don't you try both on LiveCD (Pendrive) and choose whichever suits your needs better.
<asusE200ha> i tried them
<asusE200ha> but i haven't time to explore them so much
<asusE200ha> tell me please
<asusE200ha> for example
<asusE200ha> the xubuntu iso is 1,2 gb
<asusE200ha> how much size is in disk after installation?
<cypherman> hi
<cypherman> can i dd xubuntu16.04 to usb stick the same way as i did before with debian?
<cypherman> i'm running debian and i'm installing xubuntu tu a friend, but i have no usb bootable disk creator...
<flocculant> cypherman: yes you can
<asterismo> dd if=/path/to/xubuntu.iso of=/dev/sda bs=1M;
<asterismo> ?
<knome> not sda...
<asterismo> oh yes
<asterismo> sdb... whatever
<knome> well it's not "whatever"
<Jim__> Hi folks, are there any known issues with installing VirtualBox Guest additions on Xubuntu 16.10?
<Jim__> It doesn't seem to be able to find the kernel headers, despite having installed build-essentials and module-assistant
<choki> hello
<choki> Israphel, hello Israphel !
<Israphel> choki: hello
#xubuntu 2016-11-05
<jimbo_> i'm sorry i can't find this by googling, but the default highlight color for the alt-tab menu is dark grey, which is just hard to see. how do i change this without switching off of greybird entirely?
<jdwwatts> hey
<sewerrat> Hey any quick way to make windows not maximize when i open a new program?
<xXEoflaOEXx> H
<xXEoflaOEXx> Hi*
<usil> 3/wc
<nkz> Hi, I installed xubuntu yesterday and I like it very much. However, the wifi manager icon has disappeared from the panel. How do I bring it back? Wifi works (it auto connects I guess).
<sewerrat> try sudo NetworkManager restart
<nkz> works! thanks
<sewerrat> no worries :)
<xubuntu60w> Bonjour
<xubuntu60w> parler vous français ?
<Unit193> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu60w> ok, merci
<jdwwatts> hello
<vrld> So far xubuntu is the best ubuntu for me
<vrld> I used to get like top 4h of battery now I have 8-10
<psy123> Hello guys
<psy123> I am wondering which initsystem is being used by xubuntu? How can i detect that?
<bazhang> which version of xubuntu
<bazhang> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<bazhang> thats a hugey factoid
<gebruiker> anyone tried compiz?
<psy123> xubuntu 16.04
<bazhang> psy123, see the bot link above
<psy123> Yes thank you
<bazhang> np
<bazhang> gebruiker, many have tried compiz
<bazhang> whats the actual question
<gebruiker> bazhang: i wonder if it becomes more bautiful like how compiz makes unity more beautiful ?
<bazhang> no idea there
<bazhang> standards of beauty vary
<psy123> I have a question and note that I am a newbie
<psy123> What is the difference between a terminal emulator and a shell?
<slickymaster> psy123, see this → http://askubuntu.com/questions/506510/what-is-the-difference-between-terminal-console-shell-and-command-line
<psy123> Exactly what i looking for
<psy123> was*
<xubuntu42i> hi, can i have the -+x icons on the left side like in Ubuntu?
<krytarik> Yes - "Settings Manager → Window Manager → Style → Button layout".
<xubuntu42i> well, thank you
<xubuntu42i> its even click and drag, how cool is that
<xubuntu42i> thanks a lot
<bomb> Hi
<mrkramps> hi
<bomb> Can you use snap packages in 16.10?
<bomb> Couldn't find much information on the Internet.
<xangua> To make a bomb?
<bomb> :|
<mrkramps> afaik you can use snap packages
<mrkramps> since 16.04 snapd should be preinstalled
<knome> xangua, bad joke...
<xangua> Snaps are the bomb!
<mrkramps> hmkay … oO
<bomb> Yeah, I feel that way, in case they're similar to appimages.
<bomb> I didn't know snaps are already available in 16.04.
<Kanandro> Hey all, my friend just wiped a Windows 8 pre-install and installed Xubuntu 16.10, but now his PC just boots to "Start PXE over IPV4/IPV6" and then continues to the HP PC Diagnostic UEFI utility. I thought we disabled Secure Boot, how can we fix this?
<Kanandro> He's already wiped Windows 8!
<bomb> Kanandro: Can you try switching to legacy boot in BIOS settings?
#xubuntu 2016-11-06
<xubuntu14i> hello
<xubuntu14i> is anyone here?
<cfhowlett> less time wasted to just ask your ubuntu questions
<xubuntu14i> i just installed the new desktop on my computer
<xubuntu14i> i wonder if i need to install something to begin programming?
<cfhowlett> you have a terminal.  program away.
<flux242> terminal and vim ftw, huh
<xubuntu14i> i prefer using text editor instead, does it support atom ?
<xubuntu14i> or eclipse?
<cfhowlett> open your software center and search.
<xubuntu14i> btw which desktop were you using before xubuntu? do you regret switching the desktop?
<cfhowlett> really doesn't matter what other people think, you have to deal with YOUR system, preferences and working style
<xubuntu14i> just asking to know if it has any flaws. does it have any?
<cfhowlett> "flaws"?  all programs have them.  we decide they matter or they don't.  suggest you choose a tool or two and learn how it works.
<flocculant> https://atom.io/
<xubuntu14i> ok, thanks for you helpfullness :-)
<flux242> did they fix atom already or it still works as slow as hell?
<flocculant> no idea
<flocculant> I use it for some things - but I'm no programmer
<flocculant> and tbh - nothing is slow here
<flux242> i tried it a year ago or so and it was slow as hell in comparison with the sublime text
<vrld> How can I launch the terminal using the keyboard?
<vrld> ctrl+t does not work
<flux242> press alt additionally
<vrld> that worked, thanks flux242
<flocculant> so does super+t
<xubuntu61i> hi
<mrkramps> hi
<xubuntu61i> i how i can install xubuntu and wndows7 with dual boot but in diferents hard drives?
<xubuntu61i> can i install xubuntu and wndows7 with dual boot but in diferents hard drives?
<mrkramps> yes
<xubuntu61i> how?
<mrkramps> install windows 7 on preferred hdd, then install xubuntu aon the other hdd and install bootloader (grub) to MBR where windows bootloader was installed
<raoul> Hi all :) I have here an fresh xubuntu install When  click the windows key nothing happens.
<raoul> how can I set this button to start the menu?
<raoul> I looked in settings manager>windows manager>keyboard, but does not seem to have an option for that
<mrkramps> which menu? window menu or application menu?
<raoul> application menu
<raoul> upper left, with all the applications
<mrkramps> settings → keyboard → application shortcuts
<mrkramps> raoul, the required command depends on the menu … default application menu or whisker menu?
<pleia2> whisker is the default now
<pleia2> so if it's a fresh install of 16.04, 16.10...
<mrkramps> xfce4-popup-whiskermenu then
<raoul> oh many thank!
<raoul> exactly what I needed, I have searched in there too, I was just looking for the wrong name
<n33dsom3h3lp> Hello
<n33dsom3h3lp> I have a problem , when i try to install some .deb packages or try to install from the app repository the bar just fills itself and resets and still says "install"
<raoul> n33dom3h3lp that is probably, coz there was an error during the isntall
<raoul> *install
<raoul> what u can do is go to the folder where the .deb file is and install it manually
<raoul> this can be done by typing: sudo dpkg --install [deb-package]
<raoul> if I would guess there is a unmet dependecy on ur system
<raoul> but try that first
<nkz> Hi, we are using kdbg debugger on uni for a assembly course. But I can't install this package, I am getting failed to fetch and 403 forbidden with some dependencies when I run sudo apt-get install kdbg. How do I fix this? Here is my terminal after running the command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23438407/
<mrkramps> nkz, the universe repository is enabled?
<mrkramps> check Software & Updates → Ubuntu Software
<nkz> yes, there is a checkmark
<mrkramps> maybe your mirror is currently down
<mrkramps> nkz, have you tried running apt-get update?
<nkz> mrkramps: I just did it, everything seems ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/23438466/
<mrkramps> back to Software & Updates and select a different mirror
<nkz> ok
<nkz> mrkramps: works! thanks a lot! No wonder mirrors from the third world country don't work
<mrkramps> there might be a simple reason like maintainance or minor misconfiguration or something
<mrkramps> search results listet several official mirrors temporarily broken over the year
<mrkramps> including new zealand and sweden
<mrkramps> --year ++years
<gebruiker> terminus font looks great with xterm, but with xfce-terminal it is horrible
<gebruiker> any workarround here?
<mrkramps> ?!
<mrkramps> look absolutely great here
<gebruike1> mrkramps: http://i.imgur.com/Uyf4Js9.png is how it looks for me
<mrkramps> gebruiker, that's not Terminus
<gebruiker> according to the font I select it is.. it is just displayed really weird
<gebruiker> xterm -fa "terminus" works great
<mrkramps> 16.04? 16.10?
<gebruiker> 16.04
<mrkramps> gebruiker, do you have a file called /etc/fonts/conf.d/70-no-bitmaps.conf
<gebruiker> yes the file is present
<mrkramps> might be this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/1560114
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1560114 in fontconfig (Ubuntu) "Bitmap fonts are disabled by default" [Undecided,New]
<gebruiker> dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config like in debian?
<mrkramps> hm, cannot confirm issue with 16.04.1 in VM
<Travis> Hello
<Travis> I am having issues with having a dual monitor setup.  If I move the secondary monitor to the left of the main, it becomes the main.  I don't want that.
#xubuntu 2017-10-30
<redblade7> hi
<redblade7> i was here the other day mentioning i was having crashes when attempting to add videos to bombono-dvd under artful
<redblade7> people here suggested that i use apport
<redblade7> so i quit all other programs i was running, and re-enacted the crash while apport was collecting data
<redblade7> i sent in the crash
<redblade7> but searching on the ubuntu web site doesnt turn up any discussion
<redblade7> i dont leave apport installed on my machines so i had taken it off since then
<redblade7> should i wait for something to show up, or sign up for that ubuntu one and file a bug report
<redblade7> i found some people having the same problem on the arch web site
<redblade7> i think one suggested to use a 32-bit version of bombono-dvd as a workaround (for the most recent arch)
<redblade7> is there a way to do that with a 64-bit? i know wine installs i386 packages but not of everything
<redblade7> it does need to be reported before lts comes out because it works fine on the old lts and shouldnt be in the repository broken on the next
<xubuntu59i> hi
<Unit193> Hello!
<xubuntu59i> How r u?
<Unit193> I'm missing a glass of tea.  I need to fix this.
<xubuntu59i> Lol
<xubuntu59i> What about coffee?
<Unit193> Already had that today, was very good.  But it's midnight now.
<ivychend> xubuntu startup error:saned disabled edit /etc/default/saned
<ivychend> stuck at console, can't get into gui
<dieterd> Yeah, it was tricky to get bascom-avr running with connection to atmel board.
<irgendwer47111> hi, I have a problem with GUI. Maybe I misconfigured themes. I have dark gray buttons and cant read the labels. I tried some other themes, but this problem does not change.
<irgendwer47111> ok got it. some files override the theme...
<shimi> hello
<shimi> installing xubuntu now on my machine
<igitur> Hi. I just did a do-release-upgrade to upgrade from Zesty to Artful. Graphics card is a fairly old Radeon HD4290 (not sure if relevant). After upgrading system is incredibly unresponsive. Not sure where to start looking
<igitur> Solved: it was the low-latency kernel. Switched to generic and now it's fine.
<barteks2x> I'm trying to start xubuntu live image from USB (non-uefi system), but it gives me kernel panic when I try. Any idea how can I do it so it works?
<barteks2x> I don't have a working cd/dvd drive
<barteks2x> I used dd if=xububtu-image-file of/
<barteks2x> of=/dev/sdX
<barteks2x> to put it on the USB drive
<barteks2x> I will just try again... maybe it's just my bad USB port
<genii> After the dd operation finishes, use sudo sync before pulling the stick out to make sure all write operations to it are completed
<genii> Might also want to see that the checksum for the iso file is good, to make sure the image didn't get sorrupted during download
<spookybones> Hello there.
<redblade7> hi
<spookybones> Spooky Bones here.
<redblade7> redblade7 here.
<redblade7> what's up?
<spookybones> I am installing xubuntu on my booklet
<redblade7> what's a booklet?
<spookybones> Nokia Booklet 3G
<redblade7> is that what they call kindles and stuff now?
<spookybones> basically, a netbook
<redblade7> oh
<spookybones> my installer says: Warning: Source ID 7199 was not found when attempt to remove it
<spookybones> and many other messages
<spookybones> any idea what does that means? I am not quite the tech savvy
<redblade7> not familiar with installing xubuntu on 3g devices sorry :(
<redblade7> stay around in another channel and someone more mobile-literate can help you out later
<spookybones> glib.source_remove(self.rows_changed_id)
<spookybones> any channel you can recommend me?
<knome> spookybones, did you check the installation media integrity?
<spookybones> the flash drive or the hdd on the netbook?
<redblade7> no i meant you would leave your message here, and then go chat in one of the regular channels while waiting for an answer
<redblade7> since it's kinda specialized
<redblade7> installing xubuntu on a phone
<redblade7> or whatever the 3g device is
<spookybones> a phone?
<redblade7> not a phone
<spookybones> it is a laptop
<spookybones> mini laptop
<redblade7> really?
<spookybones> yes
<redblade7> i thought 3G meant it was  a phone device
<redblade7> it's just marketing?
<knome> spookybones, where you are installing from, so the flash drive
<spookybones> it has a 3G SIM slot
<spookybones> hence, 3g
<spookybones> from a flash drive
<redblade7> hmm interesting
<redblade7> then you can bypass your isp and just use mobile data, i'd imagine that would be interesting
<spookybones> yeah, I could do that
<spookybones> it was an experiment nokia did back in the day
<spookybones> having a netbook using windows 7 with 3G
<knome> please let me remind you both we have #xubuntu-offtopic for offtopic (eg. non-support) discussions
<spookybones> is there a xubuntu support channel?
<knome> you have just arrived here.
<knome> which is why i also asked whether you had checked the installation media integrity
<spookybones> yes, the flash drive is fine
<spookybones> I suspect it is the HDD
<knome> flash drive is fine meaning what? the hardware physically? or the ISO that is "burned" on it?
<spookybones> it is readable, can store, delete, rewrite, pshycally
<spookybones> as well the ISO
<spookybones> but I suspect, the HDD is the one faulty
<knome> then i would run some testing on that...
<spookybones> sometimes the installer finds the hdd, sometimes not
<knome> ok, sounds like that's it
<spookybones> how I test that?
<spookybones> tried ubuntu, tried zorin, tried windows installer
<spookybones> all did the same behaviour
<knome> i guess there you go
<spookybones> it is hard to find 1.8" hdd
<spookybones> I can run live sessions, but it is an sluggish experience
<spookybones> I guess there's no way to fix a faulty hdd, right?
<knome> not really, no
<spookybones> then, I guess I'll have to acquire a new one, huh
<spookybones> are there SSD of 1.8"?
<knome> i've no idea, but they could definitely fit that size...
<spookybones> okay, well thanks for all despite no solution as it is now
<spookybones> I'll have to look for a new hdd
<knome> or write off the hardware completely as legacy hardware and get a new one
<spookybones> what do you mean?
<spookybones> oh
<spookybones> get a new laptop?
<knome> yes
<spookybones> suggestions?
<spookybones> wouldn't cost me more a new laptop than a hdd?
<knome> not really - you'll have to figure out what you need
<knome> probably, but you'd get much more out of it than from the old netbook, i'd imagine
<spookybones> 2009 laptop
<spookybones> almost 10 years
<knome> indeed
<knome> and since it's a netbook, probably not the high-end in performance from 2009 either
<knome> so any - even the cheapest ones - will easily be much more powerful than that
<spookybones> just need a word typewriter
<knome> but this discussion is more for #xubuntu-offtopic anyway
<spookybones> I know.
<knome> good ;)
<spookybones> a question
<spookybones> how I could be sure there is no other issues with the device?
<knome> considering you can run the live session, that's a good indicator
<knome> if you want, you can run memtest to see if there are any issues (that pop up) with the memory
<spookybones> so... so far the hdd could the only trouble I am having?
<spookybones> cuz if it has other issues, might perhaps opt for a new one
<knome> again, being able to run the live session is a good sign
<spookybones> sorry, I am not quite tech savvy
<knome> no worries
<spookybones> well, thanks for the info
<spookybones> I'll have to consider a new device
<knome> np, good luck
<spookybones> since a 10 year laptop might not meet the 2017 standarts
<spookybones> standard*
<spookybones> and since it is a netbook... less power as well
<knome> well yes... ultimately, running a 2017 operating system on a 2009 machine isn't going to be blazing fast
<spookybones> was trying to watch a youtube video... not a nice experience
<spookybones> sounded like 2 videos trying to play at same time
<spookybones> well, gotta go
<spookybones> have a nice day/night
<knome> you too
<nooodlesnodes> who here runs a surface pro or acer switch or equvilent
<knome> i don't, but why not ask the real question you are having and find out of anybody can help?
<nooodlesnodes> I am reading about different versions of office that works on these laplets (tablet mode) pcs, I am currently using libreoffice but it doesnt not support touch properly, so I ask google if MS office supports scroll in excel and all that then I get into which version of office I should get and I see the is basically 365, office downloaded from the store for mobile and office 2016. I thought I would get 2016 but it seems it
<nooodlesnodes> is geared towards keyboard and mouse
<nooodlesnodes> so anyone got both and can tell me how it works?
<nooodlesnodes> fuck
<nooodlesnodes> sorry wrong channel
<knome> yes, please notice this is a family-friendly channel
<knome> also, you really don't want to run microsoft office on linux
<john_rambo>  When I try to run conky I get this "conky: missing text block in configuration"
<krytarik> john_rambo: Please stop cross-posting.
<john_rambo> Okay
#xubuntu 2017-10-31
<ngomes> few days ago i've updated to 17.10 , and  i'm having some failures on xfce UI , taskbar not responding to mouse clicks so i cant launch aplications from the whisker menu. no error is reported
<ngomes> minimize maximize close window controls does not respond too.
<ngomes> then , it all starts to function again
<ngomes> is this a known issue ?
<ngomes> i'm back
<ngomes> got to reboot due instability
<ngomes> meanwhile , any answer for me ?
<ngomes> it's really annoying
<ngomes> never seen it before
<ngomes> anyone want to remote desktop to check something ?
<xubuntu43w> Hello i have a problem. I have xubuntu 16.04.3 for desktop. I installed the kernel 3.14 because i had problems with a wifi adapter. Now the wifi works but after the install when i shutdown my laptop it takes 15min.
<pmjdebruijn> using such an old kernel on such a new distro is fairly far outside the usual use  so no clue
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu43w: weren't the hardware enablement stacks of any help
<pmjdebruijn> or do you have wifi issues with all newer kernels?
<pmjdebruijn> which wifi adapter are we talking about? usb pci ?
<xubuntu43w> i am sorry
<xubuntu43w> there is a mistake
<xubuntu43w> i have 4.13*
<xubuntu43w> i installed*
<pmjdebruijn> ah
<pmjdebruijn> how did you install it?
<pmjdebruijn> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04
<pmjdebruijn> ?
<xubuntu43w> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2017/09/install-linux-kernel-4-13-ubuntu-16-04-higher/
<xubuntu43w> like there?
<xubuntu43w> 64 bit
<pmjdebruijn> those are rather experimental
<xubuntu43w> oh
<pmjdebruijn> and not a good idea to run if you can avoid it
<pmjdebruijn> HWE is the proper way to get newer kernel on LTS
<xubuntu43w> HWE?
<xubuntu43w> i am sorry i am very new
<pmjdebruijn> presuming the latest HWE is recent enough
<pmjdebruijn> current HWE for 16.04 is 4.10
<pmjdebruijn> if that's sufficient for your wifi adapter, I would recommend that
<pmjdebruijn> HWE: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04
<xubuntu43w> but
<pmjdebruijn> unless you already have that, you can check with 'uname -a'
<xubuntu43w> can i do this now with the 4.13 kernel?
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu43w: not in a supported way
<pmjdebruijn> 4.10 isn't sufficient for you?
<xubuntu43w> 4.13.0
<xubuntu43w> thats the output
<pmjdebruijn> I understand
<pmjdebruijn> NOW
<pmjdebruijn> I meant, what kernel did you have earlier
<pmjdebruijn> 4.4?
<pmjdebruijn> you can probably check by doing 'ls -l /boot'
<xubuntu43w> i guess? it was the kernel with the 16.04.3 deskptop iso
<pmjdebruijn> presumably you'd see 4.4 or 4.8 or 4.10
<pmjdebruijn> ok, than that was probably already 4.10
<pmjdebruijn> so bad luck with the wifi adapter then
<xubuntu43w> 4.10.0 yes
<pmjdebruijn> so you're stuck running an unsupported kernel
<xubuntu43w> 03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros Device 0042 (rev 31)
<pmjdebruijn> you can try this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/6122/how-to-see-whats-going-on-during-shutdown to see what might be going wrong for you
<xubuntu43w> i did the update on 4.13 after this my "wifi" works
<xubuntu43w> but i know it was fixed 2 kernel ago with the wifi issue
<xubuntu43w> i am not really sure why it works nw
<pmjdebruijn> this is why many people don't buy bleeding edge hardware for linux :)
<pmjdebruijn> that, or just bad luck :)
<xubuntu43w> ._.
<xubuntu43w> fml
<xubuntu43w> should i test a another distro with new sources?
<ngomes> distro-upgrade
<xubuntu43w> my adapter maybe works there?
<pmjdebruijn> ubuntu 17.10 has 4.13
<pmjdebruijn> standard
<pmjdebruijn> or xubuntu 17.10
<ngomes> well
<xubuntu43w> so should i go for this?
<pmjdebruijn> 4.13 will probably be HWE for 16.04 in a few months I guess
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu43w: you can test with a live CD/USB... ?
<ngomes> xubuntu43w, if it does not work and you can't fix it, try the latest version
<ngomes> if my issue does not get fixed , i will have to change distribution
<xubuntu43w> how can i test it? you mean try the live distro and shutdown the system and see how long it takes?
<ngomes> that's one ideia
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu43w: and check if wifi indeed works with 17.10
<xubuntu43w> oki
<xubuntu43w> brb
<pmjdebruijn> ngomes: are you sure xfce is the issue... did you check your dmesg to see if for example your graphics card driver isn't the issue???
<ngomes> dmesg outputs no error
<ngomes> pmjdebruijn, i'm not sure , cant be xorg too
<ngomes> i have 2 programs open . hexchat and chromium. i switch to chromium and bang, i cant click on program and windows controls are not working
<ngomes> still , i can use tab to change fields and use "enter" to enter
<ngomes> well i've found a workaround
<ngomes> when i'm in a program with no control , i go to panel , right click , then i will regain control of the window
<ngomes> which is awkard
<ngomes> awkward
<xubuntu43w> pmjdebruijn: it works
<xubuntu43w> with 17.10
<xubuntu43w> and it shutdowns instantly
<ngomes> then try to install it
<xubuntu43w> fuck this
<xubuntu43w> it stucks again
<xubuntu43w> in shutdown loading screen after reboot
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu43w: check I link I give you
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu43w: it should help you see why this happens
<xubuntu43w> now it works
<xubuntu43w> i dunno how long
<ngomes> xubuntu43w, how you can tell it is from the wifi card, since the wifi card works ?
<pmjdebruijn> sudo -u www-data /var/www/owncloud/occ upgrade
<pmjdebruijn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/6122/how-to-see-whats-going-on-during-shutdown
<pmjdebruijn> (ignore the owncloud thing)
<xubuntu43w> it shutdowns instantly now
<xubuntu43w> its so confused for me
<xubuntu43w> alright stucks again test your link
<ngomes> xubuntu43w, how you can tell it is from the wifi card, since the wifi card works ?
<xubuntu43w> i dont understand your question
<xubuntu43w> from the wifi card?
<ngomes> you said you got a problem with the wifi , that it takes too long to shutdown ... ?
<xubuntu43w> no
<xubuntu43w> i said after i instal the new kernel to fix the wifi adapter my laptop had problems with shutdown time
<xubuntu43w> so its a problem with kenerel not wifi ^^
<pmjdebruijn> possibly
<ngomes> wifi drivers are in the kernel
<pmjdebruijn> seeing the shutdown might give a hint
<ngomes> log the shutdown procedure, then reboot and check it
<ngomes> i remove /home and all config
<ngomes> my problem presists
<xubuntu43w> i am done
<xubuntu43w> i have no idea
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu43w: where did your system pause during shutdown?
<xubuntu43w> no pause
<xubuntu43w> it just takes so much time for everything
<xubuntu43w> if i press esc i can what happend
<xubuntu43w> and it just wastes so much time for each step
<pmjdebruijn> I would check journalctl see if anything there pops up
<hmm> i used the command
<pmjdebruijn> I don't know what to look for, you'd need to look yourself
<hmm> with my skills hmn.
 * pmjdebruijn buys established hardware to avoid trouble like this :)
<hmm> it was my first laptop
<hmm> and there is no specific information about the adapter
<pmjdebruijn> then I wouldn't have bought it :)
<hmm> +..
<pmjdebruijn> but that a bit beside the point I guess
<pmjdebruijn> just something to keep in mind next go around
<hmm> yes
<hmm> maybe i should try another os?
<hmm> other linux distro
<pmjdebruijn> you might want to ask in #ubuntu, as the startup/downshut of ubuntu/xubuntu should be very similar
<pmjdebruijn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/970355/ubuntu-17-10-takes-very-long-time-to-shut-down
<ngomes> this is a fucked up bug i'm having
<ngomes> not able to multitask , windows fail for intercept mouse clicks
<ngomes> i'm reinstalling all packages
<ngomes> i would require a list of 17.10 default packages to check if i got them all or miss something
<ngomes> anyone ?
<knome> ngomes, this is a family-friendly channel, please.
<ngomes> i'm a bit annoyed since i use xubuntu and xfce for quite a while and never had nothing like this is the previous versions
<knome> i understand, but that doesn't warrant breaking guidelines you agree to follow by using this channel :)
<ngomes> ok , sorry
<ngomes> hopelly it will solve
<knome> i hope so as well
<ngomes> lol
<ngomes> knome, can you get me a list of 17.10 default package list ?
<pmjdebruijn> ngomes: if you don't have any particular HW dependancies, why not stick with 16.04.x
<pmjdebruijn> as opposed to 17.10
<ngomes> because i've been updating versions
<ngomes> latest was 17.04
<pmjdebruijn> I know, but I meant just moving back to 16.04.x
<pmjdebruijn> should be fine for most purposes
<knome> ngomes, check a manifest file from a download mirror
<ngomes> i will , if i can't solve this
<ngomes> the thing is , my usb stick is locking my computer on boot , it locks os splash screen , so i can't install any distro for now
<pmjdebruijn> that's unfortunate
<ngomes> knome, what directory is that file in ?
<ngomes> http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/artful/
<Aquza> pmjdebruijn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1724317
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724317 in linux (Ubuntu) "Shutdown hangs / no standby - possible Wifi-bug in the kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Aquza> should be fixed with 4.14
<Aquza> = )
<xubuntu09w> hi! i wanted to install xubuntu 16.04 desktop and right after 70+% the laptop simply shuts down, like it's being unplugged. i have no battery in it. i tried twice, with mini.iso and full iso, same result. after that, the computer won't start
<Fernando-Basso> xubuntu09w, I have answer, but could it be some hardware failure?
<Fernando-Basso> Not sure if you tried some other distro just for the sake of testing.
<Fernando-Basso> Or, who knows, although very unlikely, it is still not impossible that two cd/dvd would have been written with some sort of problem.
<Fernando-Basso> Somedays ago I burned xubuntu 17.10 dvd iso, and it wouldn't even show the graphical screen.
<Fernando-Basso> And I tried xubuntu mini and it worked (and I installed from there).
<Fernando-Basso> I mean to say that I _DON'T_ have an answer...
<xubuntu09w> Fernando-Basso, the cd/dvd were written with different writers. it's not a hardware failure, the laptop runs fine with windows and it's not overheating.
<Fernando-Basso> xubuntu09w, I see, I am sorry that it is happening but I don't know much what to say. Looks like a hard problem to figure out...
<Fernando-Basso> I have to leave. Good luck.
<xubuntu09w> thanks!
<bigjoe> trying to compile a program with little success
<bigjoe> "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lbfd" and "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lopcodes"
#xubuntu 2017-11-01
<MrElmo> So, is it pronounced ZOO-boon-too? Or X-ooboontoo?
<krytarik> The first.
<MrElmo> Thanks
<uofm49426> Does anyone in know how easytether work in ubuntu in my case xubuntu with interfaces.d
<ivychend> I wonder about which software recieves touchscreen input data in ubuntu, cause that works better than tslib
<ivychend> want to use that in self-made QT gui system
<ngomes> i've updated from 17.04 to 17.10 , made a fresh 17.10 install and the issue with xfce UI not responding to mouse clicks still persists. is it a known bug on xubuntu ?
<ngomes> back
<ngomes> looks ok
<ochosi> what does?
<ochosi> (we made a channel switch, but whatever :))
<ngomes> new user works fine
<ochosi> right
<ngomes> lol
<ngomes> i can go to xfce
<ochosi> i gotta go, can't help you with debugging why your session is broken
<ngomes> ok see you
<ochosi> but anyway, you can either decide to debug or just re-create your user session
<ochosi> hf
<ngomes> ochosi, what config should i delete to have a "fresh" xfce session
<ochosi> depends on what part is corrupt
<ochosi> it might not even be xfce related
<ngomes> ok , i'll try to recreate the bug behaviour
<MrElmo> Is there a way to upgrade from 16.04 to 17.10 without doing a clean install?
<krytarik> !upgradeofflts | MrElmo
<ubottu> MrElmo: To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<MrElmo> Awesome. Thanks.
<sulfasal> Been trying to upgrade. I click the button on drop-down, lots of progs to be upgraded, fill in the password, and I get the message "Some files not downloaded, check your connection".
<MrElmo> That happened to me. I rebooted and it stopped doing that.
<sulfasal> I rebooted and it didn't stop doing that.
<sulfasal> BTW what's up with #ubuntu? I keep landing on #ubuntu-unregged, but my nick IS regged.
<MrElmo> Did you send your password to NickServ?
<sulfasal> yep, they say my nick is already registered.
<MrElmo> Okay. Maybe someone here has a fix.
<krytarik> sulfasal: "/msg NickServ identify <password>"
<sulfasal> ok, looks like that work. I used REGISTER when I should have used IDENTIFY ;)
<MrElmo> good deal
 * sulfasal outtahere!
<lol-md5> how do i fix this? every time i ssh with my private key, the password is asked over a gui dialog window. I want it asked over terminal instead
<lol-md5> it's annoying because the dialog window won't let you type anywhere else as long as it's open
<strive> lol-md5: I found this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/412793/xubuntu-stop-gnome-keyring-daemon-from-impersonating-ssh-agent
<lol-md5> strive thanks for the help. I'm gonna use this solution from that question: https://askubuntu.com/a/786722
<lol-md5> that way upgrades won't overwrite my fix
#xubuntu 2017-11-02
<lol-md5> strive ugh i tried that solution and now it asks me for my password over the terminal, but every single time i have to use that key
<lol-md5> i can't decide which is worse lol
<strive> Yea. That's normal.
<strive> If you want password-less then you'll have to create a new key.
<strive> When you create a new key using ssh-keygen just hit enter through it.
<raul_> Hola! Alguien sabe de dónde descargar el archivo terminalrc? Lo eliminé por un descuido..
<raul_> Hello! Does anyone know where to download the terminalrc file? I eliminated it by carelessness ..
<raul8salazar> ¡Hola! Alguien sabe de dónde descargar el archivo terminalrc? Lo eliminé por un descuido .. Hello! Does anyone know where to download the terminalrc file? I eliminated it by carelessness ..
<raul8salazar> ¡Hola! Alguien sabe de dónde descargar el archivo terminalrc? Lo eliminé por un descuido .. Hello! Does anyone know where to download the terminalrc file? I eliminated it by carelessness ..
<slickymasterWork> !es | raul8salazar
<ubottu> raul8salazar: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<raul8salazar> Hello! Does anyone know where to download the terminalrc file? I eliminated it by carelessness ..
<krytarik> raul8salazar: It'll be recreated once you save the settings again.
<raul8salazar> True, but the configuration or the aparience is different... i'm sorry, i talk spanish.. very poor english
<raul8salazar> krytarik: help?
<krytarik> raul8salazar: Welcome back.  And the default settings file used in the Xubuntu session is '/etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4/terminal/terminalrc' anyway.
<raul8salazar> krytarik: Thanks!! Problem solved :)
<sorinello> Hello. I think I found a bug in latest Xubuntu
<sorinello> I came here companing some days ago with an issue, but since then I ivestigated it a bit
<sorinello> it might be related to thunar
<sorinello> if I explicitly unmount a USB 3.0 HDD connected drive
<sorinello> it will not be re-mounted when reconnecting the drive
<sorinello> not any other external drive
<sorinello> this is what I found so far
<glsmaxx> Is Lubuntu a lot OR a little lighter than Xubuntu?
<pleia2> sorinello: can you report a bug with the details you have?
<pleia2> glsmaxx: a lot
<pleia2> Lubuntu is designed to be light, Xubuntu isn't really
<pleia2> sorinello: should just be able to run this from the command line, it'll walk you through filing (including logging in to launchpad): ubuntu-bug thunar
<glsmaxx> Isn't Unit and Gnome quite heavy on resources?
<Unit193> Xfce is more "midweight", not "heavyweight".
<glsmaxx> IC
<flocculant> sorinello: I don't see that on usb3
<rh10> guys, how can i configure "roll windows up" and "roll window down" using hotkeys?
<rh10> where is this option?
<PlainDave> Hey, I'm thinking about upgrading to 17.10. If I do, will I be able to upgrade to 18.04 next April when it comes out?
<knome> yes
<PlainDave> knome: Okay cool. Thanks.
<roses> i run xubuntu 17.10 , are these instructions still updated? https://askubuntu.com/questions/33416/how-do-i-disable-the-boot-splash-screen-and-only-show-kernel-and-boot-text-inst
#xubuntu 2017-11-03
<Majora320> My friend is having wifi driver issues on his (non-pro) surface; running wpa_supplicant in debug mode indicates a bunch of "Operation already in progress" messages. Any ideas?
<Majora320> s/indicates/generates/
<cruxic> Question: is the mouse acceleration/sensitivity adjustment broken in Xubuntu 17.10?  The sliders have no effect on any of my USB mice.
<xubuntu53i> help
<xubuntu53i> ok thanks
<xubuntu64d> Hi, Does anyone have any ideas on Dell D505 laptop freezing when the lid is closed (Xubuntu 16.04.3 LTS) ?
<PlainDave> Is it possible to remove the week numbers in the calendar in the top right?
<PlainDave> Is it possible to remove the week numbers in the calendar in the top right? In 16.04 LTS, that is.
<flocculant> PlainDave: don't think so - you could change clock to orage, in orage prefs you can lose week numbers
<PlainDave> flocculant: Cool. Yeah, I found Orage and that setting.
<roses> what library do I need to seepictures from a nikon d3400?
<vivus> roses: what is the format of your photos?
<roses> vivus, found it, but thanks
<vivus> cool
#xubuntu 2017-11-04
<scattrbrain> i'm dual booting windows 10 and ubuntu 16.04 LTS. my wifi on windows is fine, my wifi on ubuntu has been crap even after multiple fresh install attempts. i initally had the problem shown in this video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dahjlku7idQ) where my router signal was "out of range". the solution in the vid allowed me to connect to the router but the speed is still ridiculously low compared to windows.
<scattrbrain> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<PlainDave> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
#xubuntu 2017-11-05
<xubuntu98i> hello
<xubuntu98i> world
<markh> o/
<xubuntu82w> I just installed gmusicbrowser via the terminal but received an error message saying "failed to fetch url_here Redirection loop encountered"
<xubuntu82w> What does this mean? I corrected it by running the sudo apt install gmusicbrowser again and the program installed successfully. Since I had to install twice, have the packages been installed as duplicates in my filesystem?
<sorinello> hello. Does Xubuntu come with a Audio CD ripping tool ?
<sm0rux> OK... probably I made a huge mistake... I hade problems with Pidgin. I uninstalled Pidgin (apt purge pidgin) and deleted a lot of
<sm0rux> files connected to Pidgin. When I install Pidgin again (apt install pidgin) everything works well except that I have deleted some (all?)
<sm0rux> icon files - and they are not installed when I reinstall Pidgin.
<sm0rux> How can this be solved?
<xubuntu35w> hello i need help i want to install xubuntu but there my computer says : reboot and select proper boot device...
<krytarik> sm0rux: "sudo apt --reinstall install xubuntu-icon-theme"
<sm0rux> krytarik: Thanks a zillion... or a couple of zillions!
<krytarik> :D
<knome> in his bank account?
<sm0rux> knome: Well, watching TV about the Paradise Leak now :)
<sm0rux> krytarik: Now I see I get a warning(?) message - dpkg: warning: filelist file for package "pidgin-otr" is missing
<krytarik> Well, then try and reinstall that one as well?
<sm0rux> krytarik: Thanks! Your help is highly appreciated!
<krytarik> So it did work, too?
<sm0rux> Yes
<krytarik> Cool.
<krytarik> And welcome, of course. :)
<Zimzim> hello there would need help with xubuntu
<knome> then simply ask the question
<Zimzim> i've got a bus issue
<knome> you might want to tell us some details... it's hard to help you with any issues if we don't know what it is about
<Zimzim> feel like a skiddie right there :)
<Zimzim> I know
<Zimzim> here it is
<Zimzim> I've tried to install super collider on a Xenial xerrus, but there was a problem
<Zimzim> the syslog : GDBus error
<knome> how did you try to install?
<Zimzim> with dowloaded packages, err
<Zimzim> not with synaptic orso
<knome> why?
<Zimzim> I had no wifi on my desktop
<Zimzim> :)
<knome> try to install from the repository next
<Zimzim> yes...
<Zimzim> but now I don't know how to fix this with apt
<knome> you should be able to uninstall the package with the usual name in a usual way if it's installed correctly
<knome> then reinstall from the repository
<Zimzim> it has created a wrong (non trustable repositery)
<knome> if it has added its own software repositories for apt, simply remove those and remember to update the package lists before upgrading
<Zimzim> ok maybe i need to do something wider there
<Zimzim> my cache is desactivated
<Zimzim> I got this for the bus issue, committing packages : dbus.Array([], signature=dbus.Signature('s')
#xubuntu 2018-10-29
<ubuxubu> can anyone help me make my xubuntu look better
<kumool> ubuxubu, that depends on your tastes
<ubuxubu> i am try to determine the screen respolution on this laptop but i cannot find it in xubuntu
<ubuxubu> must i run a terminal command?
<kumool> settings > display
<ubuxubu> ok one sec
<ubuxubu> 1600x 900
<ubuxubu> cool ty
<ubuxubu> it aslosays im not using prop drivers and i know this lapto has a ati mobility radeon 5870 1gb card in it
<ubuxubu> thus im prolly using some horrible built in graphic card
<ubuxubu> i did tell the installet to take all drivers and software at install
<ubuxubu> but im not sute it installed a driver for my graphic card
<ubuxubu> is the some ls0- command?
<ubuxubu> ls or something?
<kumool> everything is on settings
<ubuxubu> says no additional driver available
<ubuxubu> i needto run a cmd to see what graphic card im running off of
<ubuxubu> guess ill try to google it
<kumool> it should say the card used in additional drivers
<ubuxubu> i ran cmd
<ubuxubu> it mentions my  5870
<ubuxubu> but says i should run as super user or it may be innaccurate
<ubuxubu> i dont kow how to run super user
<kumool> sudo <cmd>
<ubuxubu> typed exactly like that?
<ubuxubu> oh okput sudo in front
<ubuxubu> ok
<ubuxubu> says same thing mention my graphics card
<kumool> ??
<ubuxubu> so i guess im using it somehow with a xubuntu driver
<kumool> pretty much
<ubuxubu> weird
<kumool> i wouldnt worry about it
<ubuxubu> they never used to have a prop driver for add on cards like this one
<kumool> prop drivers are not well supported
<ubuxubu> yeah
<ubuxubu> im glad if this readout actually mneasn in using my card
<kumool> i saw the other day that chrome doesnt even allow hardware decoding, so you're stuck using the CPU when you watch videos
<ubuxubu> damn
<ubuxubu> had no idea
<ubuxubu> about 10 yrs ago this was the best laptop gaming computer around hehe
<ubuxubu> i7-720q, radeon 5870 and 8gb ram hehehe
<ubuxubu> running xubuntu!
<kumool> oh boy
<kumool> that's such a waste
<kumool> slap on windows on that and run some games on it!
<ubuxubu> yeah i had a ssd with that on it already for this box
<ubuxubu> i even kept the original dpinner type HDD with the original copy of win 7 on it
<ubuxubu> spinner*
<ubuxubu> but i use my gaming desktops i built for games
<ubuxubu> the new games like more than 1gb og gpu ram
<ubuxubu> this card was back when 1 gb ddr5 was huge now its now
<ubuxubu> not*
<ubuxubu> been away from xubuntu for a long time i wanted to see what they h=did with it
<kumool> I currently have a decade old laptop which i can use for... well not a whole lot of games but i can play most things from gog and a couple of new ones
<kumool> don't recommend gaming on linux, especially wine
<ubuxubu> yeah this is just for web browsing or maybe torrents
<ubuxubu> havent used it in years
<ubuxubu> this is like old fashioned ubuntu
<ubuxubu> seems to have all the stuff u need
<ubuxubu> noticed my wireless signal kinda comes in and out though
<kumool> thats not normal...
<ubuxubu> for linux or just in general
<kumool> in general
<UBUXUBU> so what can i torrent
<UBUXUBU> my hardware is prolly better suited for kubuntu huh
<kumool> UBUXUBU, its not about that anymore
<UBUXUBU> wut
<kumool> usability is not performance
<kumool> kde isnt that great
<UBUXUBU> myfan runs quiet in this one
<UBUXUBU> it was loud with ubuntu
<UBUXUBU> i know what i have to do with this old gaming laptop but i dont wanna doit...i neeed to tear it down, clean out the fans and repaste the chip.
<UBUXUBU> the cpu and gpu chips
<UBUXUBU> is it true xubuntu is on its way out?
<UBUXUBU> i heard lxde was taAMD support is still not completely reliable in Linux, although much work has been done in recent years. A general rule is that most modern AMD processors will work as long as you don’t need any AMD-specific features.kin over
<UBUXUBU> ooops
<UBUXUBU> i mean i heard lxde was takin over that slot
<UBUXUBU> wow these laptop cooler really help
<AuroraAvenue> same as always in a .10 cycle https://askubuntu.com/questions/1088133/closing-the-lid-didnt-put-the-notebook-on-sleep-with-external-monitor-on-xfce
<xubuntu14d> I have upgraded in the past but reverted back to the 16.0.4 because 18.0.4 did not recognize my USB 3.0 Expansion PCIe Card Rosewill RC-508. My name is John Roke. My email is: johnroke@hotmail.com
<xubuntu14d> Please advise!
<UBUXUBU>  never fails to amaze me how the projects go backwards on us
<xubuntu14d> Yes, it does happen!
<xubuntu14d> Is there any fix?
<gnrp> xubuntu14d: Did you take a dmesg from the 18.04 or lspci output?
<xubuntu14d> No I didn't.
<xubuntu14d> I tried to use recovery, hoping it would discover the flashdrives I inserted. When that didn't work it was easier for me to downgrade.
<gnrp> then it is hard to debug
<xubuntu14d> OK. Well, I may try the newer version some time in the future. Thanks!
<xubuntu14d> And take your advice.
<gnrp> maybe you still find something in the logs if you didn't reboot too often in between?
<xubuntu14d> Thanks again!
<gnrp> hm...
<UBUXUBU>  once a project has reached a certain level of excellence, why do they go backwards?
<UBUXUBU> s not able to brighten or dim my display. yesteray i grad this asus laptop and try ubuntu in it and it makes the internal cooling fans SCREAM like a jet engine. I then put xubuntu in it and all is well...a nice slinet machine and the dimmer works.
<UBUXUBU> darn i am a terrible typist
<gnrp> UBUXUBU: Linux, after all, still requires work on the command line to work properly. I am sure you could have the same results using ubuntu if you knew where to tweak (not saying that it is easy)
<gnrp> UBUXUBU: And why things go backwards, if you can solve that question you should go into business, you would be a rich man
<xubuntu49w> Hi there, I have a problem with my xubuntu installation
<xubuntu49w> I just installed xubuntu and after I reboot my computer, I've tried to log but, I see the cursor and suddenly it goes back to log screen.
<Iolo> That sounds familiar, but when I had that behavior, the problem was that permissions on the home directory were too strict, and I couldn't get in. Did you copy anything over from a previous installation, or was this a completely fresh install?
<xubuntu49w> Hi, thanks. It's not a fresh install, I conserve my /home partition
<Iolo> In that case I'd start with checking the permissions. I gotta run, but maybe someone else here can help you with that if you need it.
<xubuntu49w> Thanks Iolo, I will check permissions
<gnrp> xubuntu49w: Iolo sounds about right. Permissions are most likely from your old system, maybe apply a `chown -R` when you see that the uid is unknown to the system or not your user
<xubuntu49w> I just realized I use a new username for new installation. I have two directories at /home.
<xubuntu49w> Two directories have same owner and permissions look fine drwxr-xr-x
<xubuntu49w> Could new installation trying to load .config from my old user?
<balsaq> can imake xubuntu look like ubuntu desktop 18 04 01 with the glass icon launcher on the side?
 * GridCube doesn't know how mainbuntu looks nowdays
<balsaq> it has a glass panel on the left side of the display with the icons on it
<balsaq> it 2-3 times wider than the black panelwe have on top
<GridCube> you can stick the panel to any side of the display you want
<balsaq> its a launcher
<GridCube> you can make it anysize and have any color or transparency you want
<balsaq> wiht some sprcific abilities
<GridCube> then no
<balsaq> so we can go get it from repository and instal it
<balsaq> cannt i meant
<GridCube> pretty sure you have to be using the gnome panels then
<GridCube> that would defeat the point of using xfce
<balsaq> yeah xfce makes my fas run quiet
<balsaq> ubuntu made the groan like a dying goat
<balsaq> fans*
<balsaq> makes no sense
<GridCube> well, that's what specific abilities need
<GridCube> there's lots of things the xfce panels can do tho
<GridCube> they can be launchers and autohide and have indicators and window lists with icons or text or transpacencies
<balsaq> id like it to be blue
<balsaq> and a little opaque
<GridCube> then do it do that
<balsaq> i dont know how
<GridCube> right click on the panel and go to settings?
<GridCube> https://www.lifewire.com/customize-xfce-desktop-environment-2202080
<balsaq> ok i just did  a back u and restore in case i screw this u p this ioption was in the panel configurator
<balsaq> so i wonder where they store tht back up in case i sxcrew this up
<balsaq> i dont see it anywhere
<balsaq> ahh i see it now
<balsaq> they call xfce panel switch
<balsaq> saved under "desktop"
<balsaq> so now i can go back supposedly
<brainwash> balsaq: alternatively, install "plank" which is a simple dock application
<balsaq> thanks sounds cool where does it sit at
<brainwash> by default at the bottom
<balsaq> good news that back up feature works
<balsaq> i had it all screwedup
<balsaq> ima try this plank
<brainwash> sudo apt install plank
<balsaq> ok here goes
<balsaq> wow thats a nice one
<balsaq> but can i  get rig of that top panel now i wonder and n ot lose functionality
<balsaq> i want everythin on plank
<balsaq> and nothing anywhere else
<balsaq> hmm lets see
<balsaq> will not let me add standard desk icons
<brainwash> plank is not a panel, so it won't show tray icons, the clock, etc.
<brainwash> actually, it can show the time
<brainwash> your initial question was about an app launcher on the left similar to ubuntu
<brainwash> and plank can do that
<balsaq> so how can iafford to get rid of top panel anda ll deskicons?
<balsaq> now i only want plank on desktop
<balsaq> i like it
<brainwash> desktop icons can be hidden via right click on desktop > desktop settings > icons > type
<balsaq> what if idelet top panel
<brainwash> I would keep the top panel and maybe remove all its elements other than the tray and notfication plugins
<pragomer> can I use xubuntu 18.10's icon theme and greybird-theme in xubuntu 18.04 somehow?
<brainwash> pragomer: did the greybird theme change in any way?
<pragomer> just read something about that fact. but I am not really sure that its really the case
<pragomer> mainly I asked for the new (vanilla-looking) icon theme
<brainwash> the icon theme can be obtained from https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<uBUXUBu> looks a lot better
<uBUXUBu> and now on that launcher ihave a button that removes the toppanel or brings it back
<uBUXUBu> so if icould just get rid of the 3 desktop icons on th eleft
<uBUXUBu> would look more modern
<uBUXUBu> is there a default key i cnpress thatmakes the disappear?
<uBUXUBu> geez damn launcher makes my fans groan just like ubuntu haha
<brainwash> really? that is odd
<brainwash> "desktop icons can be hidden via right click on desktop > desktop settings > icons > type"
<uBUXUBu> yeah the launchers are fan pigs
<uBUXUBu> when i was using xubuntu in it its default i mostly quieted these fans thats why i left ubuntu
<uBUXUBu> now that i gered it up a bit and added the laucher the fans groan once again
<uBUXUBu> they must not now how to code it efficiently
<brainwash> but why? what does the task manager report?
<uBUXUBu> doesnt matter i can hear it
<uBUXUBu> sound like an jet
<uBUXUBu> task mgr always show it c=varying from 1-9 percent cpu use and 1-1.5 gb ram in use
<uBUXUBu> always goes up and down in those parameters
<uBUXUBu> actualy no it says 11 % ram use
<uBUXUBu> which i have 8gb so it would be like .88 ram use
<uBUXUBu> cpu is usally 1 percent and when i do stuff it goes up to 9 for a minute
<uBUXUBu> like right now i am at 1%cou and .72gb ram'
<uBUXUBu> and actually the fan is silent for awhile
<uBUXUBu> i need to open the laptop clean it out put new arctic silver paste on the cpu and gpu and take apart the fan and put a tiny drop of oil inside if it
<uBUXUBu> buton the massive gaming laptop that is going tobe a pain in th ascz i saw a videoof it
<uBUXUBu> the layered long and deep
<uBUXUBu> i gamed hard on this thing for 2 years back when it was new until the screen went black,,,it shut itself off to save its own life signaling that the thermal past was ruined and the fans were full of and prolly cat hair.
<uBUXUBu> it doesnt black out with the laptop coolore under it though
<uBUXUBu> thus i know there is a heat issue from inside for sure...the launchers warm it up just enouhj to set off the fans to a higher speed
<brainwash> sounds pretty bad
<uBUXUBu> well all the hardware works great
<uBUXUBu> i7   8gb ram   radeon 5870    and a SSD
<uBUXUBu> but the fam groans
<uBUXUBu> fan
<uBUXUBu> so shouldnt be so bad to fix
<uBUXUBu> do u have atemp widget for xubunut id like to ck the temps
<Krock> SW question: How can I mass-convert the MIME assignments for file opening applications from "mousepad" to, say "leafpad"? I already found /usr/share/applications/defaults.list and ~/.config/mimeapps.list, former uses gedit and in the latter I replaced all occurrences, but that didn't change anything
<Krock> uBUXUBu: "watch sensors"
<brainwash> Krock: there should be a defaults.list in /usr/share/xubuntu/applications/defaults.list
<brainwash> but ~/.config/mimeapps.list should be the one which is read first
<uBUXUBu> ok ill lookfor watch senors in software
<Krock> uBUXUBu: run it in a terminal
<uBUXUBu> weird now the fansare silent and i was just watching a youtube video
<Krock> brainwash: thanks. How will it adapt the new configuration? On login?
<uBUXUBu> thre is no watch senros
<brainwash> Krock: on login I'd think, but only if ~/.config/mimeapps.list is not present
<Krock> brainwash: it is present, and I also replaced all occurrences there. No changes yet, but will see whether a re-login does it
<Krock> thanks for your help :D
<balsaq> did u know that plank goes away upon reboot?
<balsaq> i want it there all there time
<balsaq> i like it
<brainwash> uBUXUBu: add it to the autostart
<irgendwer4711> hi, I have upgraded to 18.10. now my taskbar is gone.
<Krock> run xfce4-panel
<irgendwer4711> oh yes, but its gone after every boot
<irgendwer4711> oh its not installed
<brainwash> is "xubuntu-desktop" missing also?
<UbuxubU> i wish i knew u were gonna take 18 10 those ones after the LTS always screw things up especially panels
<UbuxubU> they been doin that for years
<brainwash> why not open a bug report for this issue then?
<UbuxubU> its been an issue foor 10 years haha
<UbuxubU> they dont care
<brainwash> how would you know?
<UbuxubU> because it happened to me
<brainwash> but you did not report it
<UbuxubU> it happened to me back in 9.10
<UbuxubU> and it happened to so many otheres the ppl in here had the coomand to fix it memorized
<UbuxubU> its like reporting to God that the sky is blue
<brainwash> so, the users do no care about it being fixed then?
<brainwash> if you find a bug, report it
<brainwash> it's that easy
<UbuxubU> was reported
<brainwash> link?
<UbuxubU> i recall reading about it when it nailed me
<UbuxubU> ill see if i can still find it
<UbuxubU> https://askubuntu.com/questions/475679/xubuntu-panel-disappears-every-time-i-restart
<Krock> that's not a bug report
<UbuxubU> but it was reported
<Krock> it's a regular question which will not result in any coding efforts
<UbuxubU> so we found an unreported bug that has exsisted in buntu for a decade?
<brainwash> this askubuntu page does not mention xfce4-panel being uninstalled on dist upgrade
<UbuxubU> they all did it
<brainwash> it's possible that the panel crashes for some reason, and the current session state is saved upon logout
<brainwash> next time you log in the panel won't be started automatically
<UbuxubU> that possibility has been a relaity for a loooooong time
<UbuxubU> reality*
<brainwash> not much the Devs can do about this, unless it gets reported
<brainwash> to them
<brainwash> and not some 3rd party website
<UbuxubU> i know evertime i report a bug it says "timeout try again later"
<UbuxubU> i tried 3 times yesterday on a different issue
<UbuxubU> i think a lot of ppl just give up
<brainwash> which bug tracker?
<UbuxubU> in my case was launchpad  report a bug  and i did it manaully
<UbuxubU> but even before i did that i went to the devs and told them but they said "dont report it to us"
<UbuxubU> so im like i tried the other way and it crashed me on a timout 3 times
<UbuxubU> ill have to try xubuntu launchpad  is it different?
<brainwash> you make it sound like no one wants your feedback or crash reports
<UbuxubU> no im not saying that im just telling u what happened
<brainwash> xubuntu launchpad?
<brainwash> there is only one launchpad
<UbuxubU> ok then ive done it
<brainwash> and the Xfce bug tracker
<brainwash> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/
<brainwash> this is the place where Xfce devs read bug reports
<UbuxubU> ok well i just installed this so i havent had on to launch yet here but had one for ubuntu before i wiped ubuntu for xubuntu
<UbuxubU> ill take that link though
<UbuxubU> dp u know how to make it so i dont have to find and execute my plank after every reboot?
<brainwash> add it to the autostart
<UbuxubU> ok ill look for that thanks
<brainwash> settings > session and startup > ...
<UbuxubU> plank isnt listed
<UbuxubU> unless imsupposedto save the session
<brainwash> >add
<UbuxubU> is that what u mean
<UbuxubU> i did try add
<brainwash> are you in the correct tab?
<UbuxubU> setting and stat up
<brainwash> ok
<brainwash> and the tab?
<UbuxubU> trying again
<UbuxubU> application start up right?
<brainwash> yes
<UbuxubU> add
<UbuxubU> its blanck
<UbuxubU> and when i type itin nothing happens
<UbuxubU> the ok doesnt light up
<brainwash> well
<UbuxubU> i think it also wansts a comand
<Spass> UbuxubU, you need to enter the name (for example "Plank") and the command ("plank")
<UbuxubU> ok
<brainwash> ah c'mon
<UbuxubU> thought command was like sudo .... hehe
<UbuxubU> ok lets see if it works
<balsaq> wow that worked
<balsaq> better service in this chat
 * irgendwer4711 back
<balsaq> wb irgendwer4711
<irgendwer4711> brainwash: yes, xubuntu-desktop is missing
<Spass> balsaq, also, not sure if you know it, but you can click 'Ctrl+right mouse button' on Plank to get to its Preferences
<balsaq> no i did not thank you
<soreau> does the 18.10 64bit iso work in vbox? it just gives black screen with blinking cursor forever here
<brainwash> soreau: works for me
<soreau> huh, I checked the md5sum..
<soreau> and previous iterations of xubuntu have worked in this same vm
<brainwash> does the 18.04 one work?
<soreau> let me try
<soreau> yes I see ubuntu 18.04 and it boots
<balsaq> here is my desktop after getting some help in here  http://i.imgur.com/XAp3DHH.png
<brainwash> soreau: https://i.imgur.com/6KRvS3s.png
<brainwash> version 5.2.20
<soreau> ok let me try upgrading vbox
<soreau> could be some kernel thing
<soreau> 5.2.10 here fwiw
<ondondil> 5.2.10 here too, cosmic runs fine in vbox
<soreau> here it doesn't
<soreau> it just sits with blinking cursor forever, again 18.04 boots
<soreau> on 5.2.20
<soreau> hey I figured it out
<soreau> I noticed that in system settings for the vm, the paravirtualization interface was set to Legacy. Setting it to default fixed things
<balsaq> ijust tried transmission and xfce burn and it worked nice
<balsaq> took only about 5 min to get an entire OS
<charquiche> greetings peps ;)
<charquiche> am new on ubuntu ... hope i could find some help here ...
#xubuntu 2018-10-30
<ddoobb> Hey guys I'm switching to xubuntu from and old version of ubuntu (16.10). In the installer if I select erase 'Erase Ubuntu and install' will that take care of using the same home and swap positions or do I have to manually do that with  the ' else' option. I really don't want it to write my /home.
<ddoobb> I mean wipe my /home
<Spass> hello ddoobb, you have to do it manually
<Spass> don't use 'Erase' option
<ddoobb> Hey guys just installed Ubuntu. I can't seem to find how to see the default wallpapers. It's using the same wallpaper from my xfce+ubuntu  setup I replaced it with
<ddoobb> Sorry I mean just installed Xubuntu
<ddoobb> Settings manager just show an option to select a folder of images
<ddoobb> Any help?
<GridCube> ddoobb: right clicking in the desktop does nothing?
<GridCube> if you are using ubuntu instead of xubuntu maybe their main channel will be more helpful
<GridCube> but i'd check if you have the ubuntu-artwork package installed
<ddoobb> GridCube this is a fresh install of Xubuntu
<ddoobb> https://i.imgur.com/SPD6Kwo.png
<GridCube> then xubuntu-artwork
<GridCube> also it should be on desktop settings
<ddoobb> GridCube it's not there
<ddoobb> http://i.imgur.com/WaEnKAu.png
<GridCube> ...
<GridCube> it's literally there?
<GridCube> i have no idea what you want to achieve
<ddoobb> These are not the defaults are they
<ddoobb> I want to see the default wallpapers
<GridCube> no, you are looking at the desktop directory
<ddoobb> Which directory should I look at?
<GridCube> the default directory of the desktop images is  /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops
<GridCube> if you want to add images to that list you have to add them to ~/.local/share/xfce4/backdrops instead
<GridCube> never directly to the /usr/ directory
<ddoobb> Thanks that's what I wanted!
<ddoobb> Have a nice day GridCube
<UBuxuBU> thanks to help from in here my desktop is getting much better
<UBuxuBU> i am about to try a cmd i found to fix the brightness/immmer not working, if it work ill tell you
<UBuxuBU> dimmer*
<UBuxuBU> this command is supposed to fix mt problem but i didnt work can someone read this and see if we cand modify it a bit to work: xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /xfce4-power-manager/handle-brightness -keys --create -t bool -s true
<UBuxuBU> Option parsing failed: Unknown option -keys.
<brainwash> UBuxuBU: can't you toggle that setting via the power manager settings GUI?
<brainwash> it's probably handle-brightness-keys
<brainwash> without the space
<UBuxuBU> i tried that 1st
<UBuxuBU> it appears the brightness keys were simply disabled in xfce4 power management config
<UBuxuBU> the controls pull up properly even my fn key pu;;s u the brightness widget it just cant work
<UBuxuBU> pulls*
<UBuxuBU> so thiw guy discover it simly turned off by the devs in the Os
<UBuxuBU> all i gotta do is turn it back on
<UBuxuBU> this command worked for him
<UBuxuBU> in xubuntu 18 04
#xubuntu 2018-10-31
<UBuxuBU> made mistake using plank-made it invisible-once i did that i cannot see the very edge of the plank to be able to click on it to get into preferences now i do not want it invisible anymore but i cannot change back
<UBuxuBU> peace
<grunt22fox> Eyyy
<grunt22fox> I need some help
<rud0lf> rather tell your problem then look for a person
<grunt22fox> I installed Discord through a deb file and I can't find it anywhere to uninstall
<grunt22fox> Tried software, and tried an archive manager
<rud0lf> apt remove discord
<rud0lf> maybe
<rud0lf> try apt remove dis
<rud0lf> and press tab
<rud0lf> it should autocomplete
<grunt22fox> nope
<grunt22fox> It didn't work
<grunt22fox> It's just sitting there in my menu
<rud0lf> hm
<grunt22fox> If I look in edit launcher it brings up env BAMF_DESKTOP_FILE_HINT=/var/lib/snapd/desktop/applications/discord_discord.desktop /snap/bin/discord %U
<grunt22fox> That was the command
<grunt22fox> So basically heres what happened
<grunt22fox> I installed Discord through deb
<grunt22fox> then I installed it through Software\
<grunt22fox> so yeah its pretty annoying
<grunt22fox> If you find anything I would love to know
<grunt22fox> just gonna reinstall xubuntu
<diogenes_> Happy Halloween!
<xubuntu16i> join
<xubuntu16i> hello evereboy
<Spass> hello xubuntu16i
<kumool> anyway to start a terminal in a certain workspace?
<kumool> or anything really=
<GridCube> !info wmctrl
<ubottu> wmctrl (source: wmctrl): control an EWMH/NetWM compatible X Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-7build1 (bionic), package size 19 kB, installed size 53 kB
<GridCube> https://linux.die.net/man/1/wmctrl
<kumool> thanks GridCube
<Spass> Devil's Pie with "set_workspace" should also work
<Spass> (but I don't use it, so I don't really know)
<GridCube> i don't really know much of any of those options anyway
<GridCube> i always disable all workspaces but one
<kumool> I would also do the same thing except i tend to use 2 terminals linked as one, I probably should use a vertical pane and not have to use workspaces but...
<UBuxuBU> i still have not solved my issue: the controls in xubuntu and my Fn keys will not lighten or darken my display screen. it appears the devs simply turned it off somewhere in the OS, i need help turning it on or making it work.
<UBuxuBU> why am i power mgr acces denied error
<brainwash> UBuxuBU: what does that mean?
<UBuxuBU> i went to kitchen put laptop lid down and when i openeded it saw the error on the upper right of screen
<UBuxuBU> where the notifications are
<UBuxuBU> then it went away
<UBuxuBU> seems meaningless
<brainwash> bug 1768038
<ubottu> bug 1768038 in xfce4-power-manager "xubuntu, clean bionic, power manager suspend fails" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768038
<UBuxuBU> http://i.imgur.com/EpwKzN6.png
#xubuntu 2018-11-01
<UBuxuBU> strange...i tried a minimal install of ubuntu on my other laptop and it still is slow compared to xubuntu.
<balsaq> filed my 1st bugzilla report
<xubuntu08d> hi
<xubuntu08d> i am searching any nvr client for ubuntu
<xubuntu08d> which one should I prefer
<xubuntu17d> Hi people
<xubuntu17d> It is my first time hier and by xubuntu.
<knome> hello
<xubuntu17d> I can not install "Conky manager" on Xubuntu 18.4
<xubuntu17d> Please help me to do that
<Miguel2013> anyone can help
<Miguel2013> I have a pentium 4 with 512mb and performance is horrible
<Miguel2013> doesn't xfce works well on 128mb pcs!
<xubuntu17d> no conky package on software sourse
<Miguel2013> anyway what can I do? I can upgrade to 1GB of ram but what can i do in the mean time
<xubuntu17d> and when I download en try to open it, compter says:Can not file conky.Strange
<brainwash> Miguel2013: install lubuntu maybe
<Miguel2013> brainwash, is buggy
<Miguel2013> any alternatives
<brainwash> xubuntu starts many applications and service on session start
<brainwash> services
<brainwash> Miguel2013: well, best to ask in ##linux
<brainwash> xubuntu17d: did you run "sudo apt install conky"?
<Miguel2013> me?
<brainwash> obviously not you
<Miguel2013> okey I'm flying to linux
<knome> Miguel2013, a computer with 512Mb of RAM is not a recent one; however, xubuntu 18.10 is only 1 month old; modern OS'es simply have higher requirements...
<Miguel2013> knome, I get it
<Miguel2013> https://imgur.com/gallery/UsbOhm1
<Miguel2013> knome, I still remember going to the store to try getting 2 128MBs modules and thinking that was decent
<Miguel2013> 2005
<Miguel2013> we weren't runing the world on punch cards either
<gnrp> Miguel2013: I guess lubuntu would be a better choice than xubuntu for a machine like that
<fu> Hey guys what's the default wallpapers directory
<fu> got it
<fu> Any way I can remove the shadow in the desktop icon text?
<fu> It is unreadable with a light wallpaper
<fu> xfce
<fu> nevermind i'll just get used to it
<arpad2> hello, I have just upgraded to 18.10.  I read that the nvidia optimus support now has been improved from the previous version, however I am not sure whether the intel or nvidia driver is in use onn my system. Is it possible to define applications for which the nvidia card should be used and for the rest intel graphics? thanks!
<brainwash> arpad2: looks like a question for #ubuntu
<arpad2> ok
<s0viet> hello there
<s0viet> as of support topics, can I ask questions here ?
<diogenes_> s0viet, try
<s0viet> I have Xubuntu on my Asus VivoBook and dual gpus (nvidia mx110 and intel)
<s0viet> I have a lot of troubles with running them
<s0viet> I have installed nvidia drivers (390, 396 and 410) also I have nouvau
<s0viet> The thing is, I cannot change between gpus
<s0viet> and now i have max resolution 940x.... instead of FHD and I cant change it
<s0viet> My goal is simply to configure my vivobook with mx110 to switch between gpus and make everythins work
<s0viet> Will appreciate any answers, tried to switch between the drivers, I have also nVidia X Server Settings which are not starting up (I have an error - no driver found)
<diogenes_> how you installed driver?
<s0viet> I downloaded from nvidia ppa
<s0viet> from nVidia website, as I remember
<diogenes_> why would you do that?
<diogenes_> that's the good way to get in troubles
<s0viet> well
<s0viet> is there any path right now
<s0viet> to make it works ?
<s0viet> I mean, really, I cant even play cities:skylines
<diogenes_> you need to use driver manager
<s0viet> okay, switch to Nouveau ?
<diogenes_> what do you see in the driver manageer?
<s0viet> you mean additional drivers tab, right ?
<diogenes_> yes
<s0viet> 3 drivers from nvidia - 390, 396, 410 and Nouveau
<diogenes_> and is the the recommended?
<diogenes_> there*
<s0viet> nope, but when i run it from terminal
<s0viet> 410 is the recommended one
<diogenes_> then go for the recommended but
<diogenes_> you said you used ppa before and hell knows what it did and if it doesn't work, then i'd re-install the systema nd then use driver manager to install drivers
<diogenes_> and no ppas
<diogenes_> and no nvidia website
<s0viet> well can't i just remove nvidia ppa with nvidia drivers ?
<s0viet> because i cannot reinstall the system
<diogenes_> you can try but if the ppa also installed a diffferent version of some core infrastructure then it's bad
<diogenes_> but try
<s0viet> well I would say it is not very helpful but htanks, I will just search through the internet again
<s0viet> and reinstall the drivers
<s0viet> hello, I have trouble with nvidia-settings under xubuntu
<s0viet> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 4.15.0-38-generic (x86_64)
<s0viet> thats what I am getting during installation of nvidia-410 drivers
<s0viet> and I can't enter nvidia x-server settings
<s0viet> any ideas what to do ?
<xubuntu93w> hello everyone
<Slimzy> hi
<Slimzy> i am currently looking for advice on a ltsp install i've done ( client are working and all ) but the thing is my shutdown button in the app menu actually shutdown the server instead of the client
<UBuxuBU> hello citizens of xubuntu...
<UBuxuBU> i filed a  bug reprt yesteray, how long does it usaually take till its done?
<brainwash> UBuxuBU: could take few days, or few years
#xubuntu 2018-11-02
<UBuxuBU> whoah
<UBuxuBU> why so long
<MKUltraMagnus> the price of a volunteer, open-source software project of any non-trivial size
<kumool> MKUltraMagnus, ??
<MKUltraMagnus> for the bugs to be fixed you need to have people who have both skill, time, interest, resources, and experience (depending on the nature of the bug and where its placed)
<MKUltraMagnus> xubuntu can rely on some paid support / updates flowing downstream from the core ubuntu project (which does have some commercial funding or support) but otherwise you're at the mercy of the perfect storm of an interested developer finding the time to do it, and if its complicated enough of a fix, then sticking with it long enough to see it through the dev lifecycle
<kumool> the state of OSS would be fixed with a issue/bounty system where funds could be allocated by anyone for any purpose
<MKUltraMagnus> they tried that already in a lot of places, all it lead to was people farming the system by just powering through all the easy bugs and not handling the other ones, or the funding only goes towards bugs whose resolution benefit particular interests only
<kumool> nah, they haven't
<MKUltraMagnus> they launch new versions of that every year in the cybersecurity fields
<kumool> tell me where i can easily add funds to whichever feature i want
<kumool> they try and they fail, because they don't know how to do it
<kumool> so far, i have not seen one
<kumool> well, just one
<MKUltraMagnus> bountysource and hackerone are the two that spring to mind
<MKUltraMagnus> hackerone just does company sponsorships iirc which is just a roundabout way of doing 'paid internships where you only work on one thing'
<MKUltraMagnus> oracle did a security-focused one if i remember right as well
<kumool> yeah but the project maintainer needs a cut as well
<kumool> it seems there is no incentive to merge
<MKUltraMagnus> if management wants the rewards they should do the work
<kumool> maintainer, that is, whoever is in charge of the project
<MKUltraMagnus> besides ive been a software dev for like a decade now and i can tell you that anyone who can claim that they are 100% solely responsible for resolving anything is just straight-up lying
<kumool> from what i see in bountysource they don't want to merge the code
<kumool> i mean, sometimes its true
<MKUltraMagnus> trust me, a good tester or qa person is twice as important as your average code monkey
<MKUltraMagnus> and if it involves ui? find an ux and accessiability person to be your best friend
<MKUltraMagnus> writing code can take time and skill but it's usually straightforward
<UBuxuBU> well the fix i need is quite easy
<UBuxuBU> its a no brainer
<UBuxuBU> in fac tthe fix is already out there somewhere right now
<xubuntu79i> hello
<xubuntu79i> did anybody install xubuntu to an external hard drive then use it at work instead of windows like me?
<nopja> how can i change the name that secound login after the crypt password
<gnrp> nopja: What name do you mean?
<nopja> gnrp i mean the login that comes up after logging out and to change user screen, how do i change that name?
<gnrp> you mean the full name? That is in your personal details
<gnrp> or do you mean the name that is there by default?
<nopja> gnrp i mean the secound login promp after i have logged in on the first one crypto login. sorry i dont know how to explain it, hope you understand
<Iolo> By "crypto login", do you mean unlocking an encrypted hard drive?
<nopja> theres one login thats crypto password then a secound login prompt as in username
<nopja> i want to use that username where all user accounts are displaid
<nopja> to change  that
<xubuntu01w> I just reinstalled 18.04. As with a previous installation there my Rosewill usb pcie card does not show up, and the flash drives connected into it.
<xubuntu01w> Any advice?
<xubuntu01w> This is a link in amazon.com: rosewill rc-508 usb 3.0 pci-e express card with 4 usb 3.0 ports
<brainwash> and how are we supposed to help you?
<brainwash> did you already google "card name + linux"?
<xubuntu01w> Well, Xubuntu 16.04 did recognize all my flash drives and usb connections, but the new installation does not. Is there a fix?
<xubuntu01w> Out of frustration previously I returned to an old installation. This may be the only answer to the problem for now.
<brainwash> then it may be a known issue
<xubuntu01w> Yes.
<brainwash> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1060167/issue-with-rosewill-rc-508-pcie-usb3-0-card-not-connecting-ubuntu-16-04
<xubuntu01w> Thanks for the information!
<brainwash> according to that user, the card does not work 100% in 16.04 either
<xubuntu01w> I haven't experienced problem in 16.04.
<brainwash> then it may be something that you should report to the bug tracker
<_freenoder> When i connect to my vpn and try to download a torrent it goes at a snails pace, doesn't matter the torrent be it an utuntu iso or somethign else
<_freenoder> i tried xubuntu live and installing the vpn and downloading a torrent and it was a normal speed Mbits instead of bits
<_freenoder> so it seems its something on my box and not the vpn provider
<_freenoder> how can i go about diagnosing the problem? logs etc?
<_freenoder> nada?
<brainwash> _freenoder: maybe test with a second user account
<brainwash> checking the logs is obviously something that should be done too
<_freenoder> hadnt thought about that. thx, will give that a try
<_freenoder> sorry, but where/which logs?
<brainwash> it could be something specific to a user setting
<brainwash> well, "dmesg" and "journalctl"
<brainwash> also, check ~/.xsession-errors
<_freenoder> ah, again thanks, will give it a try
<pwaring> Is anyone aware of a bug whereby a laptop screen powers off after inactivity, after upgrading to 18.10?
<pwaring> Nothing seems to bring it back up
<brainwash> pwaring: caused by the screen locker?
<xubuntu038> Hello I need help with getting a Canon printer to scan.
<pwaring> brainwash: seems so, in the end I rebooted and changed power saving prefs
<pwaring> Didn't happen on 18.04
<brainwash> pwaring: power saving?
<brainwash> I was talking about the screen locker
<brainwash> the thing that locks the user session
<pwaring> It looks like this bug:
<pwaring> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1259339
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1259339 [SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<xubuntu038> Still hoping someone can help me get my Canon mulitifunction printer to scan. I would be exceedingly grateful.
<brainwash> xubuntu038: best to ask in #ubuntu then
<brainwash> way more users over there
<xubuntu038> OK, will try that. Thanks Brainwash.
<xubuntu592> Hello. I was just chatting with brainwash. Can you help me register my nick (I am confused). Ubuntu wants it.
<UBuxuBU> does anyone know why i am getting this silly error message in xubuntu 184 04   http://i.imgur.com/hfFL73y.png
<UBuxuBU> very strange thinng to add to the OS
<UBuxuBU> the OS darkens my screen if i  dont use ot for a lil while then i log back in and get this ridiculous message
<brainwash> xubuntu592: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<xubuntu592> Thanks, Brainwash. I tried, but forgot the /. Oops
<xubuntu592> Now I am confused as to how to log in. Gonna try <account>:<password>
<xubuntu592> Sorry, Brainwash. Just tried and revealed my password again. Now I need to configure SASL?
<brainwash> you don't have to, and you only can if you use a non web IRC client
<brainwash> did you register "xubuntu592"?
<xubuntu592> I do not think so. The email was addressed to the "name assigned by freenode" where I sent the proper message (with/) at ubuntu freenode channel.
<xubuntu592> And the messages there said I was registered and stated my reg. name and password. (sorry for the confusion about another channel)
<xubuntu592> So I guess I am live on that channel, but how do I log in here, when I get the message that there is some sort of problem and only registered nicks are allowed? Just asking.
<brainwash> well uhm
<xubuntu592> Says I am verified, but does not look right. Still has that "need to register" message at top. No messages other than people leaving and connecting.Sorry, for my utter lack of experience.
<brainwash> you could join #freenode and ask for assistance
<xubuntu592> But I am listed as connected on list at right. Very top line still says ubuntu unregged.
<brainwash> other than that, try to log in via https://webchat.freenode.net/
<xubuntu592> Gonna try freenode.
<brainwash> or via a desktop IRC client
<xubuntu592> Sorry. I registered just fine, but when I try to re connect to the Ubuntu channe, I am not logged in. Do I try <account>:<password>?
<xubuntu592> I tried that, and just revealed my password, but am not logged in. Can I get some more help in logging in at the Ubuntu help channel?
<kumool> its better to go in #help for irc related help
<kumool> xubuntu592, change your nick first to the nick that you want
<kumool> then type { /msg nickserv help register } and follow the instructions
<kumool> followed by /msg nickserv identify <your password goes here>
<kumool> you can change your password as well, but if you never registered dont worry about it
<xubuntu592> It said I registered. Now I am very confused. Sorry. CTCP version?
<kumool> dont worry about that
<xubuntu592> How di I change nicks?
<kumool> xubuntu592, what are you confused about?
<kumool> type /nick <nick>
<xubuntu592> I got an email confirming account registration. Addressed me by the name that Ubuntu IRC channel had assigned me. I just tried /nick <nick> and nothing happened (which I assume means I did something wrong).
 * kumool sighs
<xubuntu592> Sorry to elicit sighs. This syntax and nomenclature are brand new to me today.
<kumool> /nick <take off the brackets>
<kumool> /nick <names cant have spaces either>
<xubuntu592> OK
<kumool> its fine, its been a long day
<kumool> oh my
<kumool> well thats not a good nick but ok
<kumool> anyway, if thats the nick you chose and its registered, try /msg nickserv identify <password>
<qwebirc45255> That is the name under which I am registered. Yes, I never would have chosen that nick, and in fact tried / thought I used another, but what am I gonna do except plow onward?
<kumool> you can just register another, but if its temporal it doesnt matter
<Unit193> See also: /msg nickserv help group  and  /msg nickserv help set accountname
<qwebirc45255> I am not identified, and I might be wrong, but I think my password just went out. Now, I think I get it. I can use something like /msg nickserv <account>:<password> to log in when I get to Ubuntu unregged IRC.
<qwebirc45255> I meant NOW identified. I have problems typing accurately also which does not help in the least.
<kumool> /msg nickserv <account>:<password> will fail though
<qwebirc45255> Please set me right. I promise to omit < and >.
<kumool> what you're doing is sending a private message to nickserv, so /msg nickserv <command> <parameter>, if you would like to see the list of commands nickserv has, then /msg nickserv help
<kumool> help being the command, you can try help account or help identify for more info
<kumool> on those commands
<kumool> bbl, good luck!
<qwebirc45255> I'm looking. Nickserv- GROUP would log me in when I am at the Ubuntu unregged channel? This is what I need, but I realize I am not even asking the question which would solve this for me.
<qwebirc45255> I might seem dense or uncooperative, but this is my very first day at this.
<qwebirc45255> Have I lost the use of my nick? I thought I /it was registered.
<qwebirc45255> OK. Account and nick are different.
<qwebirc45255> NickServ- Group
<kumool> qwebirc45255, wait wait wait
<kumool> what channel are you trying to join qwebirc45255 ?
<kumool> qwebirc45255, you are logged in already, you can /join #ubuntu
<kumool> and ask your question
<kumool> though i thought ubuntu was public
<Unit193> It is +r
<kumool> restricted? i forgot what that meant
<qwebirc45255> I need to join Ubuntu help. Do I connect and then use NickServ- <GROUP> where <GROUP> would be #ubuntu
<Unit193> Registered only.
<kumool> ah
<kumool> qwebirc45255, type /join #ubuntu
<kumool> and then you'll be in #ubuntu
<kumool> but you can ask for support here for your question
<qwebirc45255> I guess it is true. Even tiny acts of technology seem like magic to the uninitiated. I am now in #ubuntu "not restricted". Thank you kumool
<kumool> any questions about irc go to #help (as in, /join #help)
<qwebirc45255> Got it. Not to complain, but two hours ago, I started trying to get help here, was sent to #ubuntu, registered, now I can try to ask my question there. Thank you kumool again, and I guess I do like to complain.
<MKUltraMagnus> anyone else having a 50/50 crash of plymouthd on startup?
#xubuntu 2018-11-03
<arakimo_> hey
<arakimo_> does anyone know how to set up VPN in xubuntu?
<arakimo_> usually (after installing network-manager-openvpn/openresolv/unbound) I can add it via the "import existing configuration" interface
<arakimo_> but in xubuntu when i select the file, it then doesn't give me anywhere to actually input my VPN login details :/
<arakimo_> o.O
<arakimo_> it appears that the whole 'VPN' tab in the GUI is missing, compared to the same menus on my fedora xfce laptop
<draconicice> hello fellows
<ddoobb> Hi guys I have a fresh install of Xubuntu and If I open a youtube video firefox grinds to a halt. I haven't been able to watch a single video so far. This wasn't a problem in Ubuntu 16.10 I was running earlier.
<ddoobb> Any ideas?
<brainwash> ddoobb: 16.10 with an outdated firefox version?
<ddoobb> No it was the latest
<ddoobb> I just found that the videos work fine if embedded in another ite ilke duckduckgo search results
<brainwash> could it be some firefox extension?
<brainwash> ideally, you should test with a separate firefox profile, or with safemode
<ddoobb> alright trying safemode
<ddoobb> thanks brainwash it was an extension
<brainwash> that is usually the culprit :)
<miksa> Anyone here ever had a problem where Xubuntu would crash and restart after changing brightness
<xubuntu67w> Hello, I have problems with my USB sticks. They will always be mounted read only. With LiveCD it is possible to wite that stick.
<xubuntu67w> Hello, I have problems with my USB sticks. They will always be mounted read only. With LiveCD it is possible to write that stick.
<GridCube> have you tried plugging it into different ports?
<xubuntu67w> Yes, but it doesn't help. This is the entry in /etc/mtab: /dev/sdd1 /media/dirk/Tanzen ext3 ro,nosuid,nodev,relatime,data=ordered 0 0
<kumool> xubuntu67w, did you try opening disks and try to change mount options?
<kumool> you just need to set as rw
<kumool> (maybe)
<kumool> also don't use ext3 for portable devices
<xubuntu67w> opening disks: How can I use it?
<kumool> Settings > Hardware > disks
<xubuntu67w> ah, ok, it is not possible, state in disks is: /dev/sdd1 (write protected)
<xubuntu67w> so it is also not possible to format that stick on my laptop
<xubuntu67w> The menu 'Format' is disabled
<kumool> xubuntu67w, i think you're better off asking in #ubuntu
<xubuntu62w> I just updated to xubuntu cosmic and now I have no (zero) wallpapers in Settings->Desktop.  Googling suggested they live in /usr/share/background, which only contains greybird.svg, xfce/xfce-blud.jpg and xfce/xfce-teal.jpg.  I've used "apt-get install --reinstall" on xfdesktop4-data, greybird-gtk-theme, xubuntu-community-wallpapers, xubuntu-community-wallpapers-bionic, xubuntu-community-wallpapers-xenial, xubuntu-wallpapers.  (A
<xubuntu62w> Oops, my previous post got truncated.  To continue.... Still no wallpapers.  Any suggestions?  Thanks in advance.
<kumool> xubuntu62w, /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops
<GridCube> the default directory of the desktop images is  /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops if you want to add images to that list you have to add them to ~/.local/share/xfce4/backdrops instead
#xubuntu 2018-11-04
<ddoobb> Hey guys I'm trying to enable hibernation in Xubuntu, it seems to be disabled by default. Do I just follow the Ubuntu tutorials? There doesn't seem to be anything about Xubuntu out there. New to Xubuntu.
<ddoobb> I have a problem. I did 'xfce4-session-logout -h'. The system turned off. Now it turns on in exactly the same state everytime, with the browser opened with the same tabs and everything. I reboooted it multiple time. I can also not access the desktop and the panels. What is going on
<ddoobb> Windows are opening without their title bars
<Alinka-malinka> i am not sure but how can i speed up the mouse wheel scrolling?
<Alinka-malinka> its working slow
<brainwash> Alinka-malinka: Settings > Mouse
<brainwash> Alinka-malinka: actually not there. looks like you have to configure separately for your apps if possible, or via this tweak https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/307932
<Alinka-malinka> oh damn i am nto sure if i can configure that lol...
<brainwash> is it a specific application? like, the web browser for example
<sia>  ive added sound notifications for irssi now, can anyone
<sia>                  mention me and pm me for test pls?
<sia> fdf
<sia> what happened
<Alinka-malinka> yes brainwash for firefox
<brainwash> Alinka-malinka: in that case you have to modify some setting via "about:config" in firefox
<Alinka-malinka> Hmmm let me check
<Alinka-malinka> yes i found it and i did a little modification, but still i am not happy with it, i dont know, its a feeling like i am scrolling it more rather then it moves in screen
<Alinka-malinka> for example the touchpad works smoother when i scroll with 2 fingures
<brainwash> maybe it depends on what setting(s) you have changed
<Alinka-malinka> fingers
<Alinka-malinka> i put 1 and 1000
<Alinka-malinka> i guess i need to find the sweet spot
<brainwash> there are several scroll related settings
<brainwash> if you search for "scroll" or "mousewheel"
<pawel_> is there a way to switch to the stable channel of xfce on 18.10?
<brainwash> what is the stable channel?
<pawel_> 1.12 i belive
<brainwash> you mean 4.12
<pawel_> yeah
<brainwash> I don't think you can
<brainwash> and why you want to do that in the first place?
<pawel_> 4.13 is really buggy
<brainwash> which component?
<brainwash> the panel? or the file manager?
<brainwash> it's possible that workarounds exist
<pawel_> sometimes plank displays the panel in active apps and also the wisker menu doesnt show the wine menu proper
<brainwash> isn't that unrelated to xfce 4.13?
<brainwash> whisker menu is an external panel plugin
<brainwash> and plank is not part of xfce
<pawel_> the plank problem is only recreatable on 4.13
<brainwash> that's quite odd then
<brainwash> 18.10 still uses the 4.12 xfce window manager
<pawel_> xfce-panel is 4.13.3
<brainwash> plank = xfce4-panel?
<pawel_> no
<Alinka-malinka> also i could not make the wobbly-windows working
<Alinka-malinka> i enable the plugin
<Alinka-malinka> but it dont want to work :-/
<pawel_> as we speak its happening xd
<Alinka-malinka> like this compiz manager is broken or not reacting or something
<brainwash> Alinka-malinka: not much we can do about that
<brainwash> pawel_: I guess I don't understand the problem
<brainwash> pawel_: you mention both plank (dock app) and the xfce panel
<pawel_> here is a screenshot https://i.imgur.com/JW6wmf1.png
<brainwash> that is only plank
<brainwash> are you sure that your issue is caused by the xfce panel?
<brainwash> is the plank version still the exact same?
<Alinka-malinka> oh thats a a problem, because when i run the ccms --release command it start working, but the windows get frozen, is there any other wobbly-windows feature for xubuntu?
<brainwash> Alinka-malinka: there is none
<brainwash> maybe the KDE window manager can that
<brainwash> kwin
<Alinka-malinka> nah it will start lagging my laptop
<Alinka-malinka> i need it here :-/
<Alinka-malinka> anyways thanks
<pawel_> i use compton for window
<brainwash> compton is a compositor
<pawel_> oh
<pawel_> im sorry im a bit of a noob
<brainwash> so, if you want a more stable and better tested xfce environment, you should be using xubuntu 18.04 LTS
<brainwash> the goal with 18.10 and 19.04 is to move Xfce to the 4.14 release
<brainwash> hence, it may be buggy
<pawel_> yeah
<Spass> pawel_, that xfce4-panel icon shows on Plank when you open panel preferences, annoying little issue, it occurs on 18.04 too, so 18.10 has nothing to do with it
<pawel_> oh
<Spass> you just need to restart Plank after configuring your panel
<pawel_> thats the only fix i found for that really
<Spass> me too, probably it's a good idea to submit a buf report, but I'm not sure if it's a Plank or xfce4-panel issue specifically
<pawel_> i think that its with how plank detects running applications
<Spass> what comes to my mind worth testing (maybe) is changing "StartupWMClass=" in the desktop launcher of the Panel preferences
<Spass> give me a sec
<pawel_> test
<pawel_> oh ./nick doesnt work
<Spass> ok I think that I found a workaround, I've added "StartupWMClass=xfce4-panel" to /usr/share/applications/panel-preferences.desktop (Panel)
<Spass> and now when I close panel preferences icon disappears as it should
<Spass> you can try that
<Spass> hmm, but I'm not sure about it now, even when I revert that change it is still ok, so maybe I need test it after re-log, anyway, it's an old issue and restarting Plank is the only thing I know hat works 100%
<pawel_> from what i can tell it's fixed
<Towel> Hey, I'm doing an install of xubuntu 18.04 from the live cd. Can anyone tell me what the default creds are? I tried "ubuntu" and "xubuntu" with no password but without any success.
<Spass> hello Towel, user "xubuntu" without password should work
<Towel> Thanks Spass but it still says "incorrect password." I verified the image sha256sum too
<Spass> Towel, where exactly you need to enter those credentials?
<Towel> There's a login prompt to get to the desktop. It has the only option "Other" selected and a box for username and one for password
<Towel> I'm a terminal now and it says "xubutnu login:". I tried "xubuntu" with no password without success
<Spass> so you logged out from the live session, right? if you want to install you can just boot the ISO again
<Towel> I just clicked "Install xubuntu" from the boot options and that's the screen it came to
<Spass> so something went wrong
<Towel> ahh okay
<Spass> try again, or click Try Xubuntu and install from the launcher on the desktop
<Towel> Good idea, I'll give that a shot. Thanks!
<Spass> cool, let us know how it went
<Towel> will do :) Doing a quick integrity check first just to make sure everything flashed okay
<solidfox> hello, I just switched to xubuntu and it seems I can't find my icon to change the volume (unless I use pulseaudio volume control from the menu) and I also have no way to switch from BuiltIn analog stereo output to HDMI
<solidfox> ok. so I lost the icon because I switched the panel layout to "GNOME 2". and sound is in the indicator applet
<solidfox> anyways. what I really need is to play audio from hdmi
<Spass> hello solidfox, new sound icon isn't an indicator anymore, xubuntu now (from 18.04) uses xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin
<solidfox> Spass: i found it. my PulseAudio volume control window was hiding a tab, because I increased my resolution and DPI
<Spass> you should be able to change output in "pavucontrol" settings (PulseAudio Volume Control)
<Spass> ok cool
<Towel> Spass, I reflashed the image to a USB instead of a microsd card and it worked like a charm. All good now :) Thanks for your help
<Spass> Towel, good to know :)
<xubuntu03i> what i am kill you
<xubuntu27i> helloo!!
<xubuntu27i> Can i install the system and the grub in the same partition?
#xubuntu 2019-10-28
<isthis4real57468> where would i get help for going from a netboot image to xubuntu (or lubuntu - really, but i prefer xfce)
<isthis4real57468> there are daily netboot images on the cdimages mirror...called cd[otherstuff].iso - maybe 50mb max, i think.
<Unit193> Basically, it should give you a tasksel screen which asks you which desktop you want.
<jdwwatts> new install
<Regor> whats the usage of "Mail reader" ? i already purged thunderbird(and some default apps) after installation . i use only neomutt .
<diogenes_> Regor, afaik mail reader is just a frontend where you can specify what is your fav mail client (same as 'web browser').
<Regor> yeah i got it 😀️
<EvaristeGalois> Careful when removing mail reader through 'Software'
<EvaristeGalois> Doing that deleted my xubuntu desktop environment more than once
<EvaristeGalois> Regor:
<DarkTrick> (A) How do I manage to get a coredump of a custom application?  (xubuntu 19) ulimit doesn't seem to help, stopping apport doesn't seem to help.
<Regor> there is no " software"  fortunately ! i purged all default crap(thunderbird,parole,atril,software,packgekit.....etc)   ! 😀.  i love apt/synaptic . whats the package name of " mail reader " ? EvaristeGalois
<DarkTrick> solved: create ~/.config/apport/settings with [main]\nunpackaged=true and ulimit -c unlimited did it.
<GridCube> if you didn't want any of those things why didn't you just installed xubuntu-core?
<GridCube> instead of uninstalling stuff
<EvaristeGalois> Regor: haven't looked for it yet, I just keep it installed as it is not taking resources anyway
<EvaristeGalois> and Synaptic Package Manager is great indeed
<EvaristeGalois> GridCube: There is such a thing as xubuntu-core?
<Regor> yeah..i am not touching it .
<GridCube> !package xubuntu-core
<GridCube> mmmm
<Regor> i have to install bionic on dell so i would think for minimum base
<GridCube> https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/xubuntu-core
<GridCube> apparently there isn't one for 19.10?
<GridCube> weird
<GridCube> oh wait
<GridCube> there is https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/xubuntu-core
<GridCube> ah the bot command was
<GridCube> !info xubuntu-core
<ubottu> xubuntu-core (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu core system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.225 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 29 kB
<Regor> thats cool 😁️
<EvaristeGalois> Oh I had something else in mind, like an ISO file which could be run on a live usb
<Regor> i thought similar !
<GridCube> all iso files can be run live from usb
<EvaristeGalois> but xubuntu-core is not that, I'd have no idea how to clean install xubuntu with that package alone
<Regor> EvaristeGalois: you dont check live session ?
<Regor> specially drivers may be mess in new laptops..
<GridCube> EvaristeGalois: https://xubuntu.org/news/introducing-xubuntu-core/
<EvaristeGalois> Oh goodie, thanks GridCube
<Regor> GridCube: thanks 👍️
<GridCube> though it's weird that there isn't a mini for 19.10 that i can see
<EvaristeGalois> I want LTS anyway, so no biggie
<Regor> yes. LTS is great
<EvaristeGalois> GridCube: https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-19-10-released/
<EvaristeGalois> the mini version is available after all
<GridCube> oh right
<GridCube> Unit193 made an iso directly XD
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> silly me
<ubuking> hey!
<EvaristeGalois> I feel extremely compelled to format my system and install xubuntu-core, even though everything works
<EvaristeGalois> The feeling of new and clean system is so satisfying
<Regor> EvaristeGalois: what is minimum ram usage after boot ?
<EvaristeGalois> no idea
<Regor> mine is 280 mb on 64bit !
<tomreyn> you must be running half an ubuntu server
<Regor> oh ! its only desktop
<EvaristeGalois> Does anyone know of a program with GUI to make a live usb
<EvaristeGalois> That runs on linux
<EvaristeGalois> I've only got good ones that run on Windows
<GridCube> EvaristeGalois: unetbootin
<EvaristeGalois> thx
<xubuntu23w> hi there
<xubuntu23w> i notice some strange behaviour on xubuntu 19.10. After i activated "Autologin" for my only and default user, everytime after boot the login dialog still appears but without an input field. i can still press the login button, and can work properly after taht. but i dont know how to fix that ?!?? is this a bug ??
<diogenes_> xubuntu23w, upgrade or fresh install?
<xubuntu23w> fresh install
<diogenes_> preserved /home from previous installations?
<xubuntu23w> nope. totally wiped disk
<xubuntu23w> but i also a a crash report after boot
<xubuntu23w> i send it twice.
<xubuntu23w> its a crash about xorg stuff
<xubuntu23w> using nvidia 340 drivers - its an old zotac with neon chipset
<diogenes_> so you ticked autologin in the installer but since the first boot you see the login manager or it started to appear after installing nvidia drivers?
<xubuntu23w> i would swear i ticked autologin during install. but the login prompt still appeared. after that i manuall set autologin for the account. than this happened
<xubuntu23w> the nvidia driver could be invvoled as i directly after first boot set the driver.
<xubuntu23w> but im not totally sure if the login prompt problem was immediately there
<diogenes_> how you set manually?
<xubuntu23w> by goin into settings->users and groups. and the press the 3rd field
<xubuntu23w> "change ..."
<diogenes_> run: ls /etc/lightdm | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link.
<xubuntu23w> moment .. will take some thime to do that
<diogenes_> ok
<xubuntu23w> its another machine
<diogenes_> np
<xubuntu23w> here im back again with the following result
<xubuntu23w> https://termbin.com/ww12
<xubuntu23w> whatever that is ??
<xubuntu23w> diogenes_ ? r u there ?
<diogenes_> now run: grep "autologin" -r /etc/lightdm/* | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> same thing paste here.
<xubuntu23w> moment
<xubuntu23w> here is the result:
<xubuntu23w> https://termbin.com/39ki
<diogenes_> xubuntu23w, and now run: whoami
<diogenes_> and just write into the chat
<xubuntu23w> whoami gives "xubuntu" whic is the corrent username
<diogenes_> ok, do you hava any encrypted drives?
<xubuntu23w> nope
<xubuntu23w> the only thing nonstandard is a virtualbox 6.14 installaltion from regular repo
<xubuntu23w> or 6.0.14 it is
<diogenes_> then the only thing i could think of, is if we can narrow it down to the graphics driver, if the system boots fine without the nvidia proprietary driver then that's it, you can run it off of the usb live session and see if it boots fine.
<xubuntu23w> well in order to get the xubuntu installation going i had to install the system in another minipc i have. i selected the nuveau drivers, then i moved the disk to the current box. the dvd did not wanted to boot otherwise
<xubuntu23w> then on the zotac i set the drivers.
<xubuntu23w> its runs well otherwise
<xubuntu23w> yes. its sounds terrible, i know
<diogenes_> when you boot the live system you don't select nouveau drivers because they are default.
<xubuntu23w> yes but the live system dont want to boot at all on the zotac box
<xubuntu23w> the bios of this thing is terrible
<xubuntu23w> well the other machine had antoher nvida chpset .. a newer one
<diogenes_> then see if you can update the bios.
<xubuntu23w> cant.
<xubuntu23w> too old
<xubuntu23w> :(
<xubuntu23w> there never was another
<xubuntu23w> already checked
<xubuntu23w> but ok. man thanks for your effort. i hope during the usual updates for this xubuntu relase thins will be ironed out
<xubuntu23w> so far the box works otherwise
<diogenes_> at least it boots and works and that's good.
<xubuntu23w> digones, youre my man. thanky for your friendly support.
<xubuntu23w> bye
<diogenes_> yw
<sublevel> Anyone recommend a GUI text editor that can extract regex matches? I use geany but its search results include the filename, line number and full line - I just want the part that matches the regex
<sublevel> (I can do it with cli tools but sometimes gui is more convenient)
<lastebill1> hi, I just did a clean install of xubuntu.  I changed from stock ubuntu because standby modus seem to work, unlike on stock ubuntu.  However, there's a (minor) issue.  When I close the lid and reopen it, the screen is always black.  I need to close and open it again to activate the screen.  Is this a known issue?
<lastebill1> is there an easy way to increase the size of the menues and such without decreasing the resolution?
<mat88> @lastebill1, in appearence settings in the font tab, you can set the DPI or the font size
<mat88> Don't know if it is what you are looking for
<kadiro> My problem stay insolved, I don't know if i will change xubuntu with something else
<tomreyn> you don't expect people to know what "my problem" is, do you?
<lastebill1> mat88 thanks, now I can actually see what's going on!
<lastebill1> mat88 sucks getting older with poorer eye sight...
<mat88> @lastebill1, Happy to help
<kadiro> I asked many times but none had a clue on what caused it, it was the gaps between the boot message and lightdm session to show up, just a black screen for about 30 sec
<kadiro> In debian it is fast as hell
<kadiro> I even removed many useless services
<sublevel> I tweaked font size too but mainly due to 1080p on a 14" laptop
<lastebill1> sublevel seeing what's going on is just such a benefit
<kadiro> services that i removed: snapd, woopsie, disabled motd thing and may be others
<kadiro> thats the problem
<lastebill1> kadiro I'll have to look into that and see what services I don't need.
<kadiro> bug from 2013 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1129157 and they still don't know what caused it or even what was the solution
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1124330 in The Ubuntu Boot Speed Project "duplicate for #1129157 [raring] Latest whoopsie 0.2.13 slows down boot process by 29 seconds!" [Undecided,New]
<lastebill1> seems like the screensaver was causing the issue actually, after disabling it, no more black screen after shutting and opening the lid
<kadiro> I removed it my self
<Unit193> light-locker?  It's been known to have some issues, I'd prefer xscreensaver or xfce4-screensaver.
#xubuntu 2019-10-29
<Gusj> tomreyn: Hi there Tom, I wanted to ask you, how was it that you and TJ- left me an offline message that one time? I found instructions for another server but not for freenode, I wanted to leave TJ- a msg
<Bashing-om> Gusj: I see and respond. Do '/msg memoserv send TJ- <message> '.
<Unit193> Or perhaps more specifically, /msg MemoServ help send
<Gusj> thank you Bashing-om and Unit193
<Gusj> Been struggling with a Toshiba Laptop not recognizing keyboard and trackpad, tried many many MANY solutions without luck, but recently found this : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting/Keycodes
<Gusj> apparently There is something called a "knock sequence" which I need, when I try the listen command and Xev, only 4 keys output anything.. what I mainly need is the keyboard not the trackpad..
<Gusj> TJ- suggested that I would have to recompile the kernel, with some toshiba Options that I apparently need, but on that link I pasted, there are 3 utils that they mention, I know from lots of testing with TJ, Tomreyen and myself that the bug is in the kernel
<tomreyn> had you tried eleting nvram by pressing the power button for 15 seconds?
<tomreyn> *deleting
<tomreyn> i have bad memory, but somehow i seem to recall that this is something that was suggested for your system, Gusj
<Gusj> tomreyn: Hola Tom, yes have tried that, pressed it once for 2 full minutes, and followed the directions to go into bios and reset to default, etc.. without luck, but if you see that link I posted here, it is very specific to my issue
<Gusj> acpi_listen comm xev
<Gusj> tomreyn: I tried the acpi_listen and xev commands, and the only keys that work are the Fn+bright up and down, and Fn+wifi on/off those are hte only ones that emit any info with cpi listne and xev
<tomreyn> ah righnt this fnfx daemon is what you had
<tomreyn> but this seemed to be just about multimedia keys
<Gusj> tomreyn: In that link, the section that says especifically "Modern BIOSes and keyboards" in the wiki ubuntu about keycodes' they mention these 3 apps
<tomreyn> yes thats what i just read
<Gusj> One of them is that one you remember, FnFX, which was installed by default but could not work becayse there needed ot be some parameters in the kernel for it to work,
<tomreyn> but wasnt your issue that the keyboard didnt work in general?
<Gusj> tomreyn: the other 2 mentioned here, I have not trried to install " omke, FreeZeeButtons, and fnfx"
<Gusj> tomreyn: No Tom, it wokrs pefectly in the bios and in grub, both trackpad and kybd, and then not in the system, the only way UI have gotten 4 keys to work, brightess,FN+Wifi is through some specific grub parameters that I have included in the grub file after trying about 1,000 lol
<Gusj> tomreyn: Have narrowed it down to 4 commands to not have thekybd freeze complete but only those 4 keys work, and emit anyhitng on Xev
<tomreyn> hmm, an interesting puzzel indeed.
<tomreyn> *puzzle
<tomreyn> i guess i'm a lazy old person who just likes things to work too much,  would probably just sell and replace it by something that works OOTB
<Gusj> tomreyn: I know this is old tom, abd I had just given up, but I would like to try and recompile the kernel, with those options on for the Fnfx to work, just to try...
<Gusj> not I have these 2 other apps apart from Fxfn to try, ==> omke, FreeZeeButtons, and fnfx
<Gusj> tomreyn: IF it does not work after that I will give up.. but I will send an offline msg to TJ- to see if he could guide me into trying these alternatives, really lost in the procedure of recompiling the kernel with options on..
<Gusj> tomreyn: Even in Synaptic package Manager, the Fxfn says that some options need to be enabled in the kernel for that app to work, but I honestly do not understand is that that app is called fnfx:i386 in synaptic but my system, is 64bit
<Gusj> tomreyn: I do not know, maybe the other 2 apps work.. on that ubuntu wiki link, it is the first time i see it so clearly, they start going down from the outer layer to the inner
<tomreyn> the dameon only builds on i386, i guess, not amd64
<Gusj> tomreyn: "If a key is pressed, but no information is displayed in /var/log/kern.log, showkey, or xev, your laptop probably requires a "knock sequence.""
<Gusj> tomreyn: So even If i do reocmpile the kernel with the fxfn:i386 parameters that it asks for in the kernel, it would not work for me?
<tomreyn> that's also news to me, hadn't heard such before either
<tomreyn> freezeebutton_1.0-1.tar.gz seems to have vanished off the internet since
<Gusj> tomreyn: yes FreeZeeButtons seems gone :(
<Gusj> tomreyn: but the Omnibook Configuration Tools & Patches, the other app 'omke' is avaliable
<Gusj> tomreyn: will search for it in synaptic to see if it shows up in there.., to see what is the more current version, in synaptic or on that website linked in the ubuntu wiki, is this correct Tom?
<tomreyn> thats generally a good approach IMO
<Gusj> tomreyn: I have since changed form Lubuntu to Xubuntu 18.04 lts first then recently from 19.04 and then to 19.10 and I am really loving it
<Gusj> tomreyn: thank you
<Gusj> tomreyn: Since my most recent install of 19.04 I have not done what i did in 18.04 "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack"
<Gusj> tomreyn: a user about a month ago and a half ago  when I started with these issues suggested it to me
<Gusj> is this a good idea?
<tomreyn> i'm not sure i'm getting the question. LTSE is only available on LTS releases. 19.04 is not an LTS release.
<tomreyn> nor is 19.10.
<tomreyn> i'm sure others can also answer these questions, so there's no strict need to keep highlighting me ;)
<Gusj> ahh ok thank you.. I know I have acpi installed I have 'toshiba_acpi, when I do modprobe and see it
<Gusj> I am aiming for the keyboard, I don't mind carrying a mouse, but if the keyboard works that would be amazing!
<Regor> is there any better tool than youtube-dl ? i am  using it but often i get errors so i want to try something similar to youtube-dl
<Unit193> I guess it depends on what you want to do specifically, but ytdl is pretty good at what it does.
<well_laid_lawn> the only time youtube-dl doesn't work here is when there is network issues - wifi busy or isp is busy
<Unit193> I have a locally packaged version so it's more up to date, but otherwise..
<Regor> ok i would check that
<xubuntu95w> Hi!
<xubuntu95w> I have a problem with the brightness on xubuntu 18.04 32 bits
<xubuntu95w> Brightness is always 100%, And i can't  regulate him. Thanks for the help (And sorry for my bad english😄) )
<EvaristeGalois> How come some programs that autostart on boot do not appear in the system tray sometimes
<EvaristeGalois> even though it's running
<brainwash> EvaristeGalois: does reloading the panel fix the problem? xfce4-panel -r
<brainwash> EvaristeGalois: some things regarding session start have been fixed in Xfce 4.14
<medo> hello guys
<medo> how i can know that intel driver is installed ?
<diogenes_> kingkings, it is installed.
<kingkings> how to make sure
<kingkings> because i cant run blender
<diogenes_> lsmod | grep i915
<diogenes_> also run: glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<diogenes_> paste here the result.
<kingkings> glxinfoname of display: :0.0display: :0  screen: 0direct rendering: Yesserver glx vendor string: SGIserver glx version string: 1.4server glx extensions:    GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_create_context_no_error,     GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float,     GLX_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB, GLX_ARB_multisample,
<kingkings> GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile, GLX_EXT_create_context_es_profile,     GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB,     GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_libglvnd, GLX_EXT_no_config_context,     GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,     GLX_INTEL_swap_event, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,
<kingkings> GLX_OML_swap_method,     GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,     GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,     GLX_SGI_swap_controlclient glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGIclient glx version string: 1.4client glx extensions:    GLX_ARB_context_flush_control, GLX_ARB_create_context,
<kingkings> GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness,     GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB,     GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_buffer_age,     GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile, GLX_EXT_create_context_es_profile,     GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB,
<kingkings> GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_EXT_visual_info,     GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_INTEL_swap_event, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,     GLX_MESA_multithread_makecurrent, GLX_MESA_query_renderer,     GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,     GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,
<kingkings> GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,     GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_syncGLX version: 1.4GLX extensions:    GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_create_context_profile,     GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB,     GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample,     GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile,
<kingkings> GLX_EXT_create_context_es_profile,     GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB,     GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_EXT_visual_info,     GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_INTEL_swap_event, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,     GLX_MESA_query_renderer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_OML_swap_method,     GLX_OML_sync_control,
<diogenes_> omg
<diogenes_> stop, and please run thge c
<diogenes_> the commands with maximum accuracy.
<diogenes_> you didn't run the command i gave.
<Regor> how to make pasted files look selected so i can pick them from download folder easily ?
<diogenes_> Regor, after you copy and paste some files, after they are done pasted, they are automatically selected (if in the meantime you don't swhitch the windows around).
<Regor> yeah..i see that .. if download folder opened simultaneously then this happens !
<Regor> also when i access file through firefox " open containing folder" i dont see shaded files .
<xubuntu40w> TRANSITION FROM WINDOWS XP TO XUBUNTUS...  WORTH IT OR NOT?
<GridCube> >asking the xubuntu irc channel
<sublevel> winxp has lots of unpatched vulnerabilities, you should definitely upgrade to *something*
<diogenes_> xubuntu40w, with capslocks: YES IT"S MORE THAN WORTH.
<GridCube> yeah also that xp is like 20 years old already
<xubuntu40w> thank you /  did not notice my cap lock was on,  sorry.     Have an older computer at work , not networked with the others and wanted to download an affordable operating system as XP is no longer working efficiently.  am hoping that this is a great alternative as the computer is seldom used but when is used it  is mostly for searches on the
<xubuntu40w> internet
<diogenes_> great choice.
<xubuntu40w> is the transition difficult,  in other words can someone, familiar but not an expert be successful in downloading
<xubuntu40w> also,  does one need to save any files to an outside source before downloading?
<diogenes_> xubuntu40w, btw you can try xubuntu with two click right now right into your browser without any installation needed: https://distrotest.net/Xubuntu
<xubuntu40w> awesome I will definitely do that
<xubuntu40w> thank you for the link
<diogenes_> and it's always advicable to backup all your important data before doing any kinds of operations with your computer.
<diogenes_> there is a saying that: "The data that was not backed up is not an important data".
<xubuntu40w> thank you again;   understood,  better safe than sorry
<xubuntu40w> what is happening if I go to the trial site and all I get is a black screen?
<xubuntu40w> I have tried different versions and am getting the same result
<xubuntu81w> I've got a question about Thunderbird. I did a fresh install of Xubuntu 18.04 yesterday but things weren't quite working right: I couldn't get my backups with deja-dup working, I had screen tearing, and I couldn't sign in with Thunderbird. So I did decided to do a fresh install with 19.10 instead and things are working great, only I still can't
<xubuntu81w> sign in with Thunderbird.
<xubuntu81w> I keep getting an error on trying to connect Thunderbird with Gmail, but always get the error of something wrong with configuration or username or password.
<xubuntu81w> I was on with Google for an hour this morning going through their troubleshooting procedures, but nothing changed. Is there any way to get my Gmail connect through Thunderbird?
<saor> xubuntu81w: Do you have MFA enabled?
<xubuntu81w> What's MFA?
<saor> Multi Factor Auth
<saor> aka 2FA, do you enter a code to login to gmail?
<xubuntu81w> I don't. I tried that and adding an app password, but still no luck
<saor> Shoot thats all i had for ya ;)
<xubuntu81w> No worries!
<tomreyn> xubuntu81w: https://wiki.mozilla.org/MailNews:Logging
<tomreyn> actually gmail may not be imap anymore (not sure), at least for the authentication, but rather http - see https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Debugging/HTTP_logging#Logging_HTTP_activity_by_manually_setting_environment_variables
<Akita> Hello all
<Akita> Is there someone who knows about xubuntu, steam, ds4drv and the ps4 controller? .... It seems I am unable to connect it via bluetooth properly, but wired it works
<xubuntu81w> tomreyn I was able to get things working. I gave it an app password, but had to change the sort of authorization Thunderbird defaults to. I just had to select "Normal Password" for getting access
<Noboru55> Hello everybody
<Noboru55> I was using the laptop on battery and when Xubuntu reached the critical battery level the system crashed. I had to restart hard
#xubuntu 2019-10-30
<tigerdog> I upgraded Xubuntu from 19.04 to 19.10.  Pulseaudio cannot remember which output device to use.  When the system starts, it defaults to HDMI output and I change to my audio card.  When the system is restarted, or just resumed after sleep, it's back to HDMI.  How do I make the selection stick?  This did not happen with previous versions
<tigerdog> (18.04/18.10/19.04)
<tomreyn> tigerdog: https://superuser.com/questions/626606/how-to-make-alsa-pick-a-preferred-sound-device-automatically/630356#630356
<busdriver> i've just installed xubuntu 19.10. I am impressed
<busdriver> I'm a longtime ubuntu/lubuntu user
<Unit193> \o/
<busdriver> would you know which DLNA server is most suited? I have used miniDLNA up to now, but had difficulty in configuring it
<xubuntu2w> Hi there. I need help. Have upgraded to 19.10, but suddenly the keyboard language is changing as soon as I activate another window.
<xubuntu2w> formerly the layout was valid for all the windows...
<diogenes_> xubuntu2w, right click on keyboard panel plugin > properties set it to global.
<xubuntu2w> thanks, I will try
<xubuntu2w> Works fine. Thanks a lot.
<diogenes_> yw
<xubuntu2w> bye bye
<Noboru55> diogenes_ hey, guess what?
<diogenes_> Noboru55, Sponge Bob is real?
<Noboru55> diogenes_ lol, no... the xubuntu 19.10 worked but not enlightweight here
<Noboru55> had to back to 18.10
<diogenes_> Noboru55, what is not enlighweight?
<Noboru55> all .. since the pendrive with xubuntu 19.10 till after install
<Noboru55> the thunar was a little lag... and do not how to explain because my awful english
<Noboru55> but the 18.10 works better to me
<Noboru55> the teme in live usb xubuntu 19.10 is great, with nice icons... but after install it change to other thing a little ugly, the thunar shows yellow directories and... the desktop icon is weird... well.. 18.10 is ok to me
<diogenes_> Noboru55, hehe all of that is easy fixable but ok, if 18.04 works fine then all is well.
<Noboru55> diogenes_ yes, the theme is fixable but i do not know why the 18.04 works better,  and its lts
<Noboru55> but it was good to take a look in 19.10
<diogenes_> Noboru55, hopefullt the next stable LTS will work even better.
<Noboru55> yes, i will wait ... if i dont get a macbook before
<diogenes_> :(
<brainwash> how are the desktop icons weird?
<Noboru55> brainwash the live usb is something like black and stylish
<Noboru55> after install it turns not the same
<brainwash> a screenshot or photo would help
<diogenes_> Noboru55, most likely it re-used your configs from the previous installation.
<diogenes_> if you preserved /home.
<brainwash> regarding the yellow directory icons, it's a change in the icon theme
<diogenes_> and also that could be the reason of a laggy experience too.
<Noboru55> maybe
<Noboru55> anyway i will not install again the 19.10... for while... maybe later
<Noboru55> so i can make some changes to see how it works
<sarkar> привет всем
<sarkar> есть кто с россии?
<scribe64> How would someone get involved with the themes and background group?
<diogenes_> scribe64, wdym?
<GridCube> go to #xubuntu-devel and ask
<GridCube> they'll tell you how you can contribute
<scribe64> thank you GridCube
<GridCube> de nada
<diogenes_> you can github too.
<GridCube> it's better to work with the devs not alone
<GridCube> they can tell you were help is needed
<GridCube> where*
<xsternttv> hi
<GridCube> !hi xsternttv
<xsternttv> how it going
<netuser> hi
<netuser> what is the difference of lubuntu an xubuntu
<genii> Lubuntu bases their desktop on the graphical system of LXDE, Xubuntu uses XFCE
<netuser> oh thanks
<netuser> i think lubuntu is like windows xp,sorry for my english
<genii> There's an older, but still relevant comparison and explanation of the main differences here http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/08/lxde-vs-xfce.html
<Noboru55> Hello everybody, is some configuration for games in Xubuntu 18.04? When i run diablo 2 via playonlinux all my desktop get a different colour, like high contrast...
<Noboru55> if i close the game  the system back to normal
<diogenes_> Noboru55, try with predefined resolution
<brainwash> color depth is reduced
<Noboru55> brainwash is there way to fix it? because the game get a color reduced too
<Noboru55> diogenes_ i did not do any change.. there is no option to change it in graphics wine configuration
<brainwash> you can configure wine to run an application in a virtual desktop
<brainwash> but not sure if that fixes the problem
<Noboru55> i see
<Noboru55> thank u, i will try something.. did not find nothing about it on google..
<brainwash> that is surprising
<brainwash> I'd think that you would find several search entries for this problem
<diogenes_> a similar thing hapened to me on quake 3 so i went to quake settings color and switched to 32bit color.
<Noboru55> diogenes_ i made some changes inside diablo 2 too.. and its better but now perfect
<Noboru55> brainwash only windows similar problems
<brainwash> Noboru55: does it happen with windowed mode too?
<Noboru55> brainwash yes, and in full screen too
<Noboru55> brainwash in the opening of the game its ok... when i click to get the options... so the color change like i got i 256 color or something around it
<brainwash> personally, I would test it on another system also
<brainwash> other than that, you should check the winehq and/or playonlinux channel
<Noboru55> ah.. good idea.. im going to do it
<Noboru55> thank you
<Noboru55> Hello, the Xubuntu is almost perfect, but i get a black screen every time i try to lock the screen
<Noboru55> and only the power button works when i lock the screen
<Noboru55> someone knows how to solve it?
<Noboru55> diogenes_ can you try to lock your screen to see if you can back to the desktop
<Noboru55> ?
<buttros_> Hello everyone! Does Evolution Office Suite plays nice with Xubuntu? Or it looks out of place in xfce?
<Noboru55> LOLLLLLL
<Noboru55> the Lock screen is not locking the screen.. i get i black screen and nothing works... so i tried ctrl+alt+1  an for my surprise i saw the tty1
<Noboru55> so i treid ctrl+alt+7   and i saw a message.
<Noboru55> The screen is locked, you will be redirect in few seconds to the password screen
<Noboru55> it was really funny... but everytime the screen is locked i will need to do it?
<Noboru55> i mean change ttyX to tty7 ?
<Noboru55> i wanted something like... screensaver  if possible
<diogenes_> Noboru55, my lockscreen works flawlessly with xfce4-screensaver.
<Noboru55> diogenes_ ok, thank you..
<diogenes_> np
<Noboru55> diogenes_ can you set a picture like screensaver?
<Noboru55> i see no option to do it, only the power management and the desktop wallpaper...
<diogenes_> Noboru55, i haven't dig into that because xfce4-scrensaver is a fairly recent piece of software to as of right now it might lack some customization options but i suppose it's definitely possible to set up any background for the screensave if you mess with the code.
<Noboru55> diogenes_ i do not find this xfce-screensaver  i will try install xscreensaver
<diogenes_> Noboru55, ah i forgot yo are on 18.04 and it's introduced with the newest 19.1o and xfce 4.14.
<Noboru55> diogenes_ oh...
<Noboru55> let me try something here
<Noboru55> diogenes_ worked, the xscreensaver, i guess the xubuntu 18.04 doesn't have some screensaver software
<Noboru55> diogenes_ i will install again the 19.10 to make some changes and see how it works in games too...
<diogenes_> Noboru55, up until xfce 4.14, xfce had no screensaver/screenlocker whatsoever, all what distros were using (xscreensaver, light-locker) were 3rd party software, neither developed nor maintained by xfce, the 4.14 has officially introduced the xfce4-screensaver (a fork of gnome-screensaver) so now you have a dedicated xfce developed screensaver.
<Noboru55> great!
<Noboru55> i need a perfect system to ... to delete the windows of my wife...
<Noboru55> so.. that's the reason i am doing some tests and being a little.. u know like a newbie here
<Noboru55> but her laptop is better than mine, 8gb ddr4 intel i5
<diogenes_> and you picked a pretty good distro, xubuntu has always been super reliable to me.
<Noboru55> i agree... xubuntu is better than any other flavour
<diogenes_> agreed
<Noboru55> pendrive ok, going to install it
<Noboru55> see u in the future
<diogenes_> good luck
<xubuntu82w> hi all!
<xubuntu82w> Congrats on Xubuntu 19.10.  It's a pretty clean and modern install.  I installed it on a Dell 7590 XPS 15 OLED and out of the box it was suprisingly complete.
<xubuntu82w> I had to tweak scaling, synaptics trackpad and OLED brightness but that's to be expected.
<xubuntu82w> One question: I have 2x scaling running and it mostly works, but for some reason the default window drag areas and gadget sizes are still 1x scaling.  Same for cursors.  It makes it hard to resize windows and click gadgets.  For some reason Chrome window and gadget sizing is fine.
<xubuntu82w> Also by default scaling isn't working on the display manager, but after logging in and having the screen lock the scaling in the login box is correct.
<brainwash> xubuntu82w: you need to change the window manager theme
<brainwash> there is a hidpi variant of the Default theme
<xubuntu82w> ok let me try that
<brainwash> Xfce Settings > Window Manager
<xubuntu82w> ah default-xhdpi?
<brainwash> yes
<xubuntu82w> excellent it works
<brainwash> cursor size can be changed via the Appearance settings dialog
<xubuntu82w> there are other hidpi themes i assume
<brainwash> oh wait. Mouse and Touchpad
<xubuntu82w> i fixed touchpad
<xubuntu82w> that was some sort of driver conflict
<brainwash> but you wanted to adjust the cursor size
<brainwash> that can be done via the Mouse and Touchpad settings dialog
<xubuntu82w> yes.   the cursors are 1x
<xubuntu82w> ok i'll check that
<brainwash> regarding other hidpi wm themes, I'm not aware of other themes offering these variants (yet)
<xubuntu82w> cusor size
<xubuntu82w> increase to 48.
<xubuntu82w> i wish there was something like an install template so that you could set it up and share it.
<brainwash> you can do that via xfconf-query
<brainwash> it's a command-line tool that can change Xfce settings
<xubuntu82w> ok.  i was thinking something more comprehensive that could do driver fixup, but you could do that with a bash script
<xubuntu82w> ok this is strange.  all of chrome is fine except the chrome specific cursors which are 1x :)
<brainwash> a guide?
<xubuntu82w> if i point to the desktop the cursor is the right size.  if I point to the chrome window it goes to 1x.  wonder if it needs a restart.
<xubuntu82w> weird cuz all of the rest of chrome is properly sized
<xubuntu82w> i really appreciate all the work on this distro.  really clean.
<xubuntu82w> tried to use Pop!_os, but egads horrible UI
<brainwash> could be bug 1702873
<ubottu> bug 1702873 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[snap] artifacts when using HiDPI display" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702873
<brainwash> which was fixed though
<xubuntu82w> i'll see if it happens in libreoffice
<xubuntu82w> no it's fine in libreoffice writer
<xubuntu82w> the version of chrome i'm running is the deb from google.  let me see if it happens in firefox
<brainwash> libreoffice is probably not installed as snap application
<xubuntu82w> correct.
<brainwash> so.. chrome actually isn't either, or?
<brainwash> if you installed via deb directly from google
<xubuntu46w> ok this is me in firefox and i'm not seeing the same problem.  must be something wrong with chrome
<brainwash> maybe this https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=376156
<xubuntu82w> right it's just google chrome deb
<brainwash> report is from 2014
<brainwash> but the latest comment is: "How is this still an issue in June of 2019?  It's both Chrome and Chromium."
<xubuntu46w> wow.  that's a 5 year old bug
<xubuntu46w> yes agreed
<brainwash> hard to believe
<xubuntu46w> not too hard ;)
<xubuntu46w> priorities at google are something like (1) sell user data at highest price without totally being caught ......... (4938943) fix chrome cursor scaling issues on Linux.
<xubuntu46w> But xubuntu is shiny
<scribe64> yes it is
<xubuntu46w> here's so more data.   the cursor scaling issue is also showing up in thunar.  it's the input pointer cursor for input fields.
<xubuntu46w> not the blinking insert thing, but the input pointer cursor.
<brainwash> so, text cursor?
<brainwash> the I ?
<xubuntu46w> it looks like a capital I with the bars above and below
<brainwash> right
<xubuntu46w> its fine in firefox, but thunar and chrome have the 1x scaled version
<brainwash> normal cursor is fine?
<xubuntu46w> you mean the blinky insert position thing?
<brainwash> mouse cursor
<xubuntu46w> ok yeah sure.  that's fine
<brainwash> oh well
<xubuntu46w> unlike in chrome where both cursors are screwed up
<brainwash> you did not mention that detail earlier
<xubuntu46w> sorry
<xubuntu46w> i wonder what affects just that cursor
<xubuntu46w> probably some misc gui resource didn't get updated
<brainwash> a strange one for sure
<xubuntu46w> i'm going to logout and see if the login dialog is fixed.
#xubuntu 2019-10-31
<xubuntu41w> ok i'm back.  the login dialog in lightdm (or whatever) is still using 1x scaling.  probably because lightdm doesn't know about scaling settings.
<brainwash> the scaling setting in Xfce only affects the session
<xubuntu41w> until your session autolocks in which case lightdm uses the proper scaling.  maybe a lightdm these
<xubuntu41w> yeah
<xubuntu41w> theme
<brainwash> I would add GDK_SCALE=2 to /etc/environment and check if that works for the greeter
<xubuntu41w> i can still see some ripping in the compositor.  maybe i forgot to turn that on.
<xubuntu41w> ok thx
<brainwash> you may to restart lightdm
<brainwash> may need to
<xubuntu41w> is lightdm a service or should I just send it a HUP
<brainwash> a service
<xubuntu41w> ok
<brainwash> restarting it will terminate your graphical session
<eris0xff> ok brainwash.  this is me using my own handle.  the fix for the display manager worked.  thx
<brainwash> hidpi support still needs quite some work
<eris0xff> yeah it's tricky.  linux laptop hidpi / OLED support still needs work.
<eris0xff> but it's worth it
<brainwash> afk now
<eris0xff> one thing i noticed is that the OLED colorspace is so huge that many films / videos are not graded for it.  many dark areas are so black it's scary
<eris0xff> ok laterz
<swift110> hey
<Kats99> Failed to execute command "@@BINARY@@ %u" when i click on vmware icon in the systems tab of xfce
<Kats99> it opens tho when i type vmplayer in terminal
<brainwash> systems tab is what?
<Kats99> in systems tab it shows vmplayer but when i click on it it opens a dialog box saying Failed to execute command "@@BINARY@@ %u
<brainwash> you could edit that launcher
<Kats99> how
<brainwash> menulibre is the app menu editor
<brainwash> or you could locate the .desktop file in /usr/share/applications, copy it over to ~/.local/share/applications
<brainwash> and edit it with a text editor
<brainwash> the Exec= line
<Kats99> what do i change in the exec line?? the path ends with %u
<brainwash> try "vmplayer %u"
<brainwash> or simply "vmplayer"
<brainwash> the %u argument is probably used when you select a file to open with vmplayer
<Kats99> oh man thank you so so much it works
<brainwash> in the file manager
<brainwash> great :)
<Noboru55> diogenes_ Hello, now i am using 19.10, the screensaver is perfect and works very well... about the startup it takes a few seconds, i mean, after the grub, i need few seconds more than the xubuntu 18.04, and when the desktop starts, the panel took some seconds to show all itens too.. but in general this system is good now
<Noboru55> diogenes_ i was testint bleachbit and i forgot to disable the screensaver after minutes, so i got freezy screen, i needed to restart in power button, after turn on the panel was broken... omg i needed to install again the 19.10 because my mistake.. now its ok... xubuntu 19.10 100%
<diogenes_> Noboru55, look in session and startup and disable undeeded services: https://i.imgur.com/CiPBXxa.png
<diogenes_> also if you don't plan using snaps, do: sudo apt purge snapd
<Noboru55> good idea
<diogenes_> that will speed up the boot time a bit.
<HeadlessHorseman> See also: systemd-analyze blame
<diogenes_> yes that one too ^^^
<Noboru55> diogenes_ i was taking a look at htop, and the blueman-applet is it the bluetooh? i do not use this, would to turn it off or .. starts off the bluetooth
<Noboru55> system-analyze  ?
<diogenes_> Noboru55, yes disable it in session and startup as shown in the pic.
<Noboru55> ok
<Noboru55> where is that systemd-analyze
<diogenes_> and as you run: systemd-analyze blame in terminal
<diogenes_> you gonna see which services took more time to load, and if you don't need them then you could disable them.
<Noboru55> ok, thank u
<diogenes_> np
<Noboru55> i think i do not need that update notification.. u know we are always doing sudo apt update
<Noboru55> ok, restarting
<Noboru55> diogenes_ hello. its good now.. i just modified that quit splah with #  i like to see something on the screen when turn on or off the laptop.. i miss the time of lilo boot
<Noboru55> diogenes_ do u think that compositor enable uses too much memory?
<diogenes_> Noboru55, if you have a well supported graphics card then compositor is a blessing, otherwise it's a curse.
<Noboru55> intel graphics
<Noboru55> so a curse
<diogenes_> for my ivybridge intel graphics, it's quite smooth.
<Noboru55> i modified my grub too, i like to see the grub option.. do not know why they turned it hidden
<Noboru55> diogenes_ so i will let it enable
<Noboru55> ok, its all, got the perfect system to me.. i have a own post installation too in my language of corse, ^ ^
<Noboru55> diogenes_  thank you very much
<diogenes_> Noboru55, you can do a test, watch the cpu usage with it enabled then do the same test with it disabled, also check the cpu temp.
<diogenes_> and you're welcome.
<Noboru55> i can, the chrome is the bigger curse anyway
<diogenes_> Noboru55, you can try ff with hardware acceleration enabled and see the difference.
<Noboru55> better with hardware aceletarion enable.. i did the test
<Noboru55> u are right, the compositor can be enable.. its ok
<Noboru55> very nice.... can't wait to my wife windows blows with some virus
<diogenes_> Noboru55, to enable full hw acceleration it takes a few steps, it's not enough to just tick the box in ff settings.
<Noboru55> so Xubuntu there
<Noboru55> diogenes_ really ?
<Noboru55> diogenes_  did not know that...
<Noboru55> diogenes_ where can i find the steps?
<diogenes_> Noboru55, run: about:support and see the Compositor section also scroll down and see the hw acceleration section.
<diogenes_> you can make a screenshot of the page.
<Noboru55> ok
<Noboru55> i will do it later, now i need to prepare the the launch .. lunch... something to eat
<Noboru55> thank u...
<diogenes_> np
<xubuntu67w> Hi! I have a problem with osspd. The package is successfully installed, but does not work... After #echo ddsadf>/dev/dsp i recive error of i/o (not permissions!). And in syslog ossp-padsp[ksx:1456]:  ERR failed to connect context, state=5 (Bad state). On Ubuntu 16.04 and Xubuntu 18.04 (i386) it wirks ok. Is there anything anyone can do to help me?
<tomreyn> i probably can't help there, but that's probably the same for anyone else unless you state which xubuntu version (and architecture) you *are* using.
<xubuntu67w> I tried to compile the program from source, but the result is similar.
<xubuntu67w> OH!! Xubuntu 19.10 !
<xubuntu67w> amd64
<tomreyn> hmm, osspd's code hasn't been touched in 5 years, i suppose this can be a dead project and you'll need to actually use aoss and padsp nowadays
<xubuntu67w> Of course I use padsp. But it brings some problems for me.
<Noboru55> hello everybody, the xubuntu 19.10 works different of 18.04 in intel graphics cards ?
<Noboru55> i was using 18.04 and i had no problem with games like supertuxkart, and now i'm in 19.10 and after a minutes playing the game get some video bugs...
<Noboru55> the colours and the car disappears, and weird things...
<Noboru55> does someone know something about it ?
<likemindead> Anyone using F2FS as their file system with Xubuntu 19.10?
<pragmaticenigma> likemindead: you left a little too soon from #ubuntu... I found this article which would caution against f2fs: https://askubuntu.com/a/1182961
<likemindead> Thanks!
<likemindead> Using ext4 & disabling journaling seems to the the way to go with a SSD?
<pragmaticenigma> likemindead: It is more widely supported. Also, if it is a new enough drive, your computer overall is going to be outdated long before you run out of write cycles on that drive
<likemindead> Makes sense. Thanks!
#xubuntu 2019-11-01
<hans__> am on 18.04, ran `apt update;apt full-upgrade;`, rebooted, and it broke eclipse (version Version: 2019-12 M1 (4.14.0), downloaded from eclipse.org), not whenever i try to open any file, it says >> An internal error occurred during: "Initialize DLTK". and won't show me the content of the file i'm trying to edit, the error looks like https://i.imgur.com/NXeJ0Hc.png
<hans__> guess i should try to re-install eclipse or something?
<brainwash> hans__: I would ask the eclipse community/devs
<Noboru55> diogenes_ hello.. the 19.10 bugs my video when playing supertuxkart.   And when i move or copy files like iso or many files, i cant use the system like mouse or nothing its like get high cpu usage
<Noboru55> in 18.04 i could move many files and it was not happening
<Noboru55> diogenes_ maybe its the reason the 19.10 looks not so fast as 18.04 to my hardware
<diogenes_> Noboru55, while copying files, check the swap usage, it might be using swap instead of ram and thus, the slowdowns happen.
<Noboru55> diogenes_ maybe, how to fix?
<diogenes_> Noboru55, run the task manager and copy some files and notice the swap %
<Noboru55> ok, i will finish my breakfast, later i will try it... to see the swap usage
<Noboru55> thanks
<diogenes_> np
<xbox> hello
<Lee8219> hey everybody
<diogenes_> hey
<Lee8219> im on a xbox 360 on ubuntu 10.10 typing
<Lee8219> cool?
<diogenes_> you mean Ubuntu 19.10.
<Lee8219> 10.10 from 2010
<diogenes_> oh that's retro :)
<Lee8219> because its a powerpc platform
<Lee8219> yeaaaah
<Lee8219> how i wish ubuntu 19.10 might work on it
<sublevel> Next try getting a message across using only A,B,X,Y
<Lee8219> that is just mental
<sublevel> Y?
<Lee8219> abxy cant make much words
<Lee8219> okay bye
<EliteGod> hello guys. so, I'm getting a bit annoyed using Xubuntu 19.10. somehow, even with all settings in power manager to not turn off screen or lock the session, that happens if i don't move the mouse after some time even if there's a video playing (in this case, watching Netflix). any ideas?
<EliteGod> this are my Power Manager settings: https://cloud.galaxyshells.ga/index.php/s/r38jctyBMBdpZRg
<diogenes_> EliteGod, try presentation mode.
<EliteGod> diogenes_: I'll try it and give some feedback
<EliteGod> thanks for the quick reply
<diogenes_> ok
<diogenes_> np
<Noboru55> diogenes_ hello, do you think is there someway to install the xfce screensaver of 19.10 in xubuntu 18.04..  the 19.10 is not working here... video problems..
<Noboru55> diogenes_ dont know.. make a deb wiith your files.. is it possible?
<diogenes_> Noboru55, you could try this: https://techstop.github.io/xfce-4-14-on-xubuntu-18-04/
<diogenes_> but don't blame me if something goes wrong :)
<Noboru55> lol
<Noboru55> thank you, going to try this
<EliteGod> diogenes_: it still locks the session
<diogenes_> EliteGod, then look in screensaver settings.
<Noboru55> just uncheck the screensaver locl in the second tab of options
<EliteGod> ohhh. there it is!!!
<EliteGod> i never thought looking there -_-
<EliteGod> what  noob xD
<Noboru55> ^ ^
<Noboru55> now backing to the past.. 18.04
<Noboru55> diogenes_ tried everythiing like install xserver-xorg-video-intel-hw18.04
<Noboru55> nothing works
<Noboru55> so.. better back ... the onlye problem in 18.04 was the screensaver.. but now i will do what u showed me..
<EliteGod> now, let me wait just 5 min.. brb wih feedback
<Noboru55> diogenes_ that partition to grub  biosgrub  reserved, is something new in 19.10, i never saw it before in other distro
<diogenes_> Noboru55, i suppose there might be a way around to fix the issue but it would require a bit more study and hassle so i guess 18.04 + xfce 4.14 might work just fine.
<Noboru55> yes. i am sure about it
<Noboru55> thanks again!!!
<diogenes_> np
<Timichang> Hi.I just install xubuntu and something gone wrong already.I haven't any sound.Alsamixer said that "This sound device does not have any controls".I dont know what i can to do.Help please
<dreamon> hello. my xfce screen is gone black, mouse still there. there is a remote session I want so see again. is it possible to restart xfce without loosing background running processes?
<dreamon> tty1-6 still working fine
<Guest_80> hi
<Guest_80> Hello everyone. I recently installed xubuntu and I have a question. I saw and used a pre-installed application that allowed you to connect to shared folders on windows, very simple (it wasn't samba) but I can't find it anymore? could you tell me what it's called?
<sublevel> Gigolo?
<Guest_80> YESSSSSSS
<Guest_80> you are my hero !!!!!
<sublevel> The file manager lets you connect too
<Guest_80> thank
<Guest_80> gigolo was vary vary simple
<Guest_80> very :P
#xubuntu 2019-11-02
<BuSdRiVer320> Hi All
<BuSdRiVer320> Which is the best DLNA server app to install? I've used miniDLNA in the past, but had problems setting it up
<Noboru55> diogenes_ hello, that tuto works very well, i can now install xfce4 stuff, like xfce4-screensaver. in 18.04 it just works with lock screen enable, but its ok.. no problem to me
<Noboru55> diogenes_ i have a problem with touchpad, it always happened to me, like when typing for some reason the mouse go to other place so i start to type in wrong place, so i need to disable touchapd when typing, its a configuration in touch pad and mouse config....  but would be perfect if the sensitive touchpad was not soooo sensitive
<Noboru55> windows is perfetc to configure touchpad sensitive  ... ubuntu i always get a problem
<diogenes_> Noboru55, maybe it's a focus issue, my touchpad works fine.
<Noboru55> diogenes_ fixed, did not see before, i can set the duration to unable touchpad when typing, so i confiure to 0,2
<Noboru55> now, its ok... goog to know if someone asks about it too
<lochnas> I got stuck in the login loop a few nights ago on my Xubuntu 18.04 machine.
<lochnas> Is there any fix for this bug in future releases?
<diogenes_> lochnas, it is not a but, there must have been something that has caused this behavior like for instance playing around with config files, driver installations etc.
<diogenes_> bug*
<lochnas> Nope.
<lochnas> diogenes_: I haven't been doing much of anything "under the hood" on the Xubuntu machine.
<diogenes_> check if "save session" is enabled.
<lochnas> Yes, on logout.
<diogenes_> that's what might have caused the problem.
<lochnas> It's been like that for a year now without resulting in the login loop.
<diogenes_> it takes one time to have some corrupted file that has been saved and there you have a login loop.
<lochnas> Well darn.
<lochnas> I wonder what caused the corruption.
<diogenes_> look in .xsession-errors
<tomreyn> could also be that you ran something graphical with sudo and it took over ownership of some files in your home directory as the root user.
<tomreyn> lochnas: ^ i'm late to the party, but if this is still unsolved, try looking for such files in your $HOME: login via !tty by running:      sudo find . -not -user $USER -or -not -group $USER -ls
<lochnas> .Xauthority was still owned by me.
<lochnas> It ended out that I re-installed ubuntu-session and ubuntu-desktop, and that did the trick, but I feel like I should have re-installed xubuntu-session since the login is all which ways of different.
<lochnas> ..and now I have extra software (from ubuntu-desktop) that I'll have to clean up.
<Noboru55> diogenes_ hey again... do you know the terminam command to copy many directories at same time to other directory?  cp -R  *.* /place  doesn't works
<diogenes_> Noboru55, cp -r /home/username/Documents/* /some/place
<Noboru55> oh.. my mystake
<Noboru55> its now files, so doesnt need *.*  only *
<Noboru55> diogenes_ thank you, i forgot that
<diogenes_> np
<Noboru55> isn't files i meant
<diogenes_> it copies everything.
<Noboru55> sometimes i forgot easy things
<Noboru55> yes..
<Noboru55> now i have many audacious skins...
#xubuntu 2019-11-03
<Regor> i have to put bionic on dell but i want same settings/apps (vlc, weechat,mupdf,rhythmbox,pychess,sagemath.....etc) that i am using on desktop . what is best way to do it?
<well_laid_lawn> Regor:  check if they have their configs in dot files in your home directory
<well_laid_lawn> and copy them over
<BuSdRiVer320> I have to say, in 10 years of using linux, I have never come across a NON-LTS release to be so pleasing on the eye and so stable
<BuSdRiVer320> seems like an LTS release
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu looks good in blue
<Regor> i have done it successfully ... few errors i had ..but finally all went well.
<Regor> bionic is excellent !
<jdwwatts> fresh install seems to work fine
<i3ernd> YOU GUYS ARE GREAT !
